# Enter The Scrog/Scroggers United Post Page



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

*Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.

After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.

Everyone is welcome, everyone is welcome to post.

Enjoy!,
Woodsman


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

*
*

cut and paste, thanks to 420info!

*SCROG*

Published at *2006-06-13* in Growguides » Indoor growing 

_The screen of green (SCROG) method is also used when height and wattage are a consideration. A screen, usually of netting, screenwire or chickenwire, is attached at a desired height above the plants. This allows the growing marijuana plants to begin to grow horizontally after reaching the height limit, thus keeping the canopy, or height, at an even level, which allows consistent light penetration into the growing plants. Many growers have a consistent high yield using this method.
_
ScrOG is like a SOG grow except that fewer plants are used in conjunction with a screen to fill the grow area with heavy top colas &#65533; hence its name, ScrOG or Screen of Green. The screen is simply a large wire mesh placed between your light and the plants. Again, clones from a female plant are used, but we allow at least one square foot per flowering plant in the ScrOG method. The plants aren&#8217;t flowered until they have covered the entire mesh with green. As the plants grow up through the wire mesh they&#8217;re trained and worked around the netting to form a very even canopy. The top colas and side branches are all trained under the screen.
There are many variations of the above two methods, yet they all utilize the same principles. SOGs and ScrOGs were originally developed to get the most out of poor quality fluorescent lights. The grower would line the roof of the shelf or box with fluorescent tubes to try and get the most out of their grow. Today&#8217;s growers, using good HID bulbs, have taken these setups to a new level: pushing their buds to the limit. Some people even grow top colas that are the size of large corncobs or soda bottles! ScrOG Growing by Real High Real High is a ScrOG lover and has been growing ScrOG style for some years. He has added a bit to the ScrOG method through his experience with the process. This should help you understand more about the ScrOG method and what people have learned with this new technique.
My setup is like a SOG growing, but a screen is used to train the plant to grow horizontally, creating a canopy of buds beneath the light. The screen is simply made from chicken wire or nylon poultry fencing, or you can use hooks and 20 Ib. fishing line to make the net. This picture shows a ScrOG variation. II Is a small SerOG setup for a cabinet growing. Tins picture also contains a homemade octagonal vented hood for a 250-watl HPS light. Picture by foi.
The screen is installed at a fixed height above the plant medium. For Indica varieties the screen does not need to be much more than 8 inches above the pots. Indica Saliva hybrids need about 12 inches white Sativa plants tend to have longer internodes so you may have to use a screen that is about 18 inches above the pots. If your strain is a pure Sativa variety, like Haze or Thai, you may have to raise your screen to around 24 inches. This space allows the base of the plant a certain amount of vertical growth before branching occurs on the clone. The clone should start to branch just under the screen but if it does not do not worry because you are going to be training them anyway. The light should be suspended by adjustable chains so that it can be raised if necessary.
ScrOG growing doesn&#8217;t require as many plants as SOG (allow at least one square foot per flowering plant), but takes anywhere from one to three weeks longer per grow because we will be in the vegetative growth stage longer than a SOG grow to allow the plants to fill out.
The plants are trained to grow horizontally under the screen until they&#8217;re two weeks into the flowering cycle, at which point you let the tops grow vertically through the screen. You should always train the main growing tops from the outside of the screen moving inwards so that the colas are focused as closely as possible on the light dispersed from the bulb. You will not be able to get all of them centered under the light, but you should aim for this shape. As the tops grow vertically, push the large fan leaves down under the screen, allowing the light to get to all the developing bud sites.
If leaf growth is excessive, you can first cut fan leaves in half making a shorter leaf and allowing light to get to the bud site. Leaving half the leaf on the plant still allows it to make energy for the plant to grow. Taking a whole fan leaf away in one go can stunt growth. In about a week, you can take off the rest of the leaf. Some people don&#8217;t remove the leaf at all, but I do it to help with air movement, reduce the chance of mold or fungus and to allow more light to penetrate the bud sites. Just remember to remove a little at a time if you do remove leaf mass.
At this point flowers are forming and growing vertically, creating a carpet of bud above the screen. Now we go below the screen and remove all the lateral branches and stray bud sites. The canopy has thickened enough that light is blocked from reaching this lower growth. It&#8217;s only diverting your plants&#8217; energy away from the buds. You can remove all branches that haven&#8217;t made it to the screen and the stray bud sites but you may experience stunting. Although you want the plant to concentrate all of it&#65533;s grow energy on the developing flowers above the canopy, removing too much leaf mass and branching can prevent additional flowering.
The three main differences between a SOG and ScrOG grow are the number of plants grown, the use of a screen and the slightly longer grow cycle of the ScrOG. Both methods can be done under the same light and in soil or with hydroponics. There are many variations of the ScrOG grow &#65533; including V-ScrOG, Stadium ScrOG, Flat ScrOG and Cylinder ScrOG &#65533; but they are all based on the same principles. They work essentially the same way but use different shapes.
One of the best strains available for your ScrOG garden is C99. You will find that a pure Indica or Indica dominant cross will produce the best in a ScrOG grow. A good ScrOG grow will average two ounces of bud per square foot of screen, but you can&#8217;t expect this the first few grows, because it takes proper timing and the correct strain to accomplish this.
ScrOG was originally designed for grow areas limited in height and lit by fluo-rescents. Today&#8217;s growers are using HID lights for growing ScrOG. They&#8217;ve taken it to the next level with these lights and are generating far greater results. Today&#8217;s grower is always trying something new to improve the production of their favorite plant. So there we have Real High explaining how he has worked with the ScrOG system. As you can see, he&#8217;s added more to the basic ScrOG grow. With experience, practice and experimentation, you too can create your own customized grow.
*Some Notes on SOG and ScrOG Growing*

Even though M H and H PS lights can be used in conjunction with ScrOG and SOG grows, most ScrOG and SOG growers will use HPS because of the short vegetative period before flowering. Sometimes growers use smaller wattage HPS lights like the 250W and 400W series to keep the cost of electricity down and bud production within an acceptable range. In fact, ScrOG grows are so dense that smaller lights are sometimes more cost-effective than lights in the 600 to 1000W range, but again this depends on your strain and level of experience. If you get it right you can effectively direct 95% of available light onto your bud. The end result is like a canopy of pure bud with the light belting down on top of it all for 12 hours a day.
Some ScrOG growers like to tie the center of the screen down to avoid it being pushed up by the center of the bud production, which should be the most vigorous since it is directly under the light. If the plants were to push the screen up it would affect the overall results because the light would not be able to reach all the bud areas. The pushing effect could also cause stems and branches to break.
You should not leave your plants growing in vegetative growth for too long because this causes more leaf matter to develop than bud which will make our SOG or ScrOG grow less effective. Also watch out that you do not crush or pinch the stems as this will cause branches to develop at those areas or close to them. Branch development means that plant energy is being used in leaf and branch promotion rather than bud production.
You can experiment with different shapes of ScrOG to see how it affects your overall yield. Some ScrOG growers even advocate a dome shaped screen to match the curvature of light dispersal patterns &#65533; however it must also be said that the differences between shapes in the final yields is not always significant and the overall effect is more exciting looking than anything else.&#8221;


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be using a scrog with my setup. I know, I know.... I've been saying that for two weeks.... I just am at a point where things have slowed. I'll be up and scrogin here in another several days. SCROG from my previous experience is the best way to maximize space, wattage, and yield.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

Now of course we can not all agree with every piece of information presented before us, this cut and paste gives a general description of the method that can be easily used as a starting point reference.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

Who's got a new idea?

No one has seen it all when it comes to screens, and there always seems to be new ideas when you simply ask for them around here.

I personally would like to see someone shape a scrog into something creative. Even if there is not practical benefit. I have thought of bidding off a scrog design logo.

What do I mean?: making the shape of the scrog say something or create an image once filled. I am sure you may have seen this idea done with other plants...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

SCROG DESIGN TIP: Building with cedar not only looks nice and makes your grow room smell GREAT!, cedar is also a natural pest resistant wood!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

*Day One of Scrog* 
permalink
 After One hour, photos were taken. These are the results. 
 Attached Thumbnails


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

Hilarious, tell every one to feel free to post and...... yeah.....LOL, common damn pass me the bong or somethin'!


----------



## headstrng117 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome pics woodsman. Getting ready to start building my first screen in a week or two, just a litttttle more bushing and trimming left to do first. I like the cedar idea too, I think that's what I'll use.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 12, 2009)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 12, 2009)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 12, 2009)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 12, 2009)

headstrng117 said:


> Awesome pics woodsman. Getting ready to start building my first screen in a week or two, just a litttttle more bushing and trimming left to do first. I like the cedar idea too, I think that's what I'll use.


Thanks, well if you do a build be sure to photo and post!


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 12, 2009)

very shortly woodsman, I kinda rushed myself into the grow iv got going atm so I got a bit of time yet before harvest. got some good clones this time around though for round 2. This will be a great test to see what I yield with topped plants vs ScrOG.

Should be building the frame for the screen and the ebb&flo table next week but dont expect to put it to use for another couple months. Will post some pics when the table is together and testing


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 13, 2009)

nice pics woodsman.  How tall did you let your girl before you put screen down? i don't know how high a plant should be b4 it goes into the screen? does it matter? All help appriciated


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 13, 2009)

The methods, techniques, styles, what have you etc. are all different when it comes to scrogging. The point is to reach your goal what ever it may be. There really is no wrong way, only better ways maybe to reach what your striving for. 

So as for height of the plants before screening, it would depend. I am running a 24"H screen and allowed my plants to be 24 inches tall before placing the screen. This was an appropriate height for the size pot that I am using. It allowed the plant to sit about 4 inches over the height of the screen and just prior to placing the screen I "over" bend the already LST'd branches as to allow them to fit well until untied. (using stainless wire) I then remove the wires and allow the branches to press against the bottom of the screen at the place where they would want to push through. I spend some time then carefully pulling the tops through in the locations that best suits the symmetry of my screens design. I keep a circle shape to my placing of branches untill the two circles within the square meet. At that point I train the brances to simply fill in the remainder of the screens open holes. Due to the dementions of my design, if the plants are at 36 inches in diameter when entering, they fit well into the 3 feet of width of the scrog. They take nearly a week to do most of the filling 90% (strain dependant). Flowering begines and fills the rest of the scrog within another week or less. The rest of flowering is spent above the screen with a whole screen full of vegitative plant that is then allowd to stretch into large long colas. 

I chose this height in lue of the the strain that I am using. Jacks Cleaner 2 tends to strech 3 times in flower and this allows 36 inches of height between the top of the screen and 12 inch mark before the lights. If the tops begin to reach the lights "burn mark", I switch to cool tubes. (another beauty of tent and scrog) As you will notice the scrog fits just inside the dementions of the upright polls. It is also set on a sheet of plastic egg crate which is set inside a removable floor. The floor slides out, scrog and all and allows me to enter the tent to make adjustments, changes etc. without leaning over all the plants.


----------



## soulsick (Dec 14, 2009)

I have read a lot of posts and guides about scrog,but i still dont understand how you train the plants and how you fill all the screen holes.Maybe cause of my bad english..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2009)

soulsick said:


> I have read a lot of posts and guides about scrog,but i still dont understand how you train the plants and how you fill all the screen holes.Maybe cause of my bad english..


As the bud sites emerge through the screen you pull them back down & force them to grow horizontal (sideways) to the next hole. Do this over and over to allow lower growth to reach the screen. When most of the lower branches reach the same height as the main cola you just let them grow !
The additional screen holes get filled up with lower growth that catches up and with side branching that flourishes due to being exposed to more light (because the main colas are laying sideways).
Does that help?


----------



## soulsick (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank u very much for the info.So this is all about scrog's training ?Also we stop training after the 2-3 week of flowering right?(till the plant stop stretching)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 16, 2009)

Well its like: Some of us like cars, some love em. Some love to have them, while others like to have them to love them and make them better and watch them get bigger than your buddy grows em and more buds cause it looks ridiculous like fine art and....oh... 

Well I guess were the gurus of growing, or maybe its..., but of course you wouldnt know....or would you?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 16, 2009)

First Two Weeks of Flowering Jacks Cleaner 2. Lots of stretch from this strain, turning out to be a scrog of large colas.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone see an advantage here?

Yeah thats two plants.


----------



## cazador (Dec 17, 2009)

hows it woodsman- 

Nice set up you got going on. Is that your normal temps or are you running a bit high 
Is there an ideal grid size to use? what are the common sizes screen grids used?
Thanks


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm attempting a "shotgun" SCROG in my tent - waited too long to flower my SOG, and now am necessitated to use the net to keep heights down (tallest were touching the bottom of my light).

Just put it on today, and I'll be lowering the net about 1-2" a day for the next week and tying the bud sites down then.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 17, 2009)

if i wanted to do a scrog, and am using a tote with aero. How would i change the water with out disrupting the set up. the tote does not have a drain.? i was thinking get another tote exactly the same and just put the empty on in the space tohold the plants up, while i change the h2o in the main tote.
I should have though ahead.


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 17, 2009)

cheers for the info woodsman and co! This is my first attempt on scrog.Got 1 silver haze no9 and 1 bubblegum.Upload pics soon


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I join the Scrog Club?


----------



## cazador (Dec 17, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> if i wanted to do a scrog, and am using a tote with aero. How would i change the water with out disrupting the set up. the tote does not have a drain.? i was thinking get another tote exactly the same and just put the empty on in the space tohold the plants up, while i change the h2o in the main tote.
> I should have though ahead.


Hey puffer, you could put a pump in tub and pump it out, or if it is off the ground you can syphon and then fill the same way?


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 18, 2009)

cazador said:


> Hey puffer, you could put a pump in tub and pump it out, or if it is off the ground you can syphon and then fill the same way?


 
That will work.. thanks for the help.
also do you think is possable to pull a pound using scrog and just 400 watts. I have 800w at disposal that runs out of 1 duel ballest, but was thinking of spliting it up and having a veg room and flower room so i can have a prepetual grow?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> That will work.. thanks for the help.
> also do you think is possable to pull a pound using scrog and just 400 watts. I have 800w at disposal that runs out of 1 duel ballest, but was thinking of spliting it up and having a veg room and flower room so i can have a prepetual grow?


Check out Integra21's thread; he's right around an lb under a 430 watt.


----------



## uwhcmw76 (Dec 18, 2009)

it is absolutely possible to pull a lb with scrog, kept the plants under the screen until roughly 90 percent was covered then let them grow where they wanted, about a two weeks after this I treated with phosoload to keep the canopy tight, level and bring the light in close I used a light rail to slowly move the light a short distance to bring it in closer without over heating.

in my unprofessional opion scrog is the best way to grow with the screen you can grow multiple strains effectivly using the screen to keep them all even and you have complete control of the plants footprint for better lighting distribution, especially if there are height restrictions

the only cons to this system is how labor intensive it can be everday bending the stems under the screen, keeping all the leaves and small buds trimmed away under the screen, and not having the ability to move the setup once it is going. There also tends to be more of a mold problem due to how tightly the buds will form sometimes the screen will hold two or three small colas right next to each other or even intertwined on each other.

on a side note i am getting ready to set up another scrog and instead of using a standard oscilating fan I am going to run 4" pvc drain pipes between the rows of plants with large holes in it and a 4" votex fan to push co2 enriched air up and evenly throuout the scrog, I am hoping this will help

b est regards


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 18, 2009)

with co2 how often should you vent?


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 18, 2009)

here are my girls at week 3


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 18, 2009)

skunkyhead said:


> here are my girls at week 3


when is good time for screen.? I'm kinda thinking now.....And should i fimm?

Sorry for noob q's but this is my first scrog


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

skunkyhead said:


> with co2 how often should you vent?


My exhaust and intake fans come on for thirty seconds every day, as soon as the lights turn out.

Other then that, it's a sealed room - that's ideal.

1500PPMs constantly while the light is on.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 19, 2009)

cazador said:


> hows it woodsman-
> 
> Nice set up you got going on. Is that your normal temps or are you running a bit high
> Is there an ideal grid size to use? what are the common sizes screen grids used?
> Thanks


Thanks for the nice comments! 

The photos where the temps are high, were taken in the AM. When the lights turn on in the morning we keep the tent closed up as to allow higher heat. This takes the moisture that condensates over night and turns it back into vapor that can then be exhaust. The exhaust is on a timer to run an hour after the lights turn on. The highest temps reach 90 above the Scrog and 80 below. 


Yes there are ideal mesh sizes. This however, depends on several things. Examp: Strain (bud size), age/size of plants being scrogged, where its being placed, etc. Material used is also important. If you're planing to use the same screen several times, using something that does not rust is helpful. Un-painted metal tends to oxidize and corrode. Simply spraying your metal mesh with an anti rust primer or paint works well.

Typically use scrog sizes that meet the foot print size of hooded lights, or at max distance from bulb that can still recieve all lumens produced.
400w HPS = 3' X 3' Scrog at 12-20 from light.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the biggest complaints I hear about scrog other than the labor of love "required" is how un-movable they are. I often find my self having to giggle a bit. I had a guy that was running a areo/recirc DWC Hybrid that he designed him self, tell me that he didnt like scrog cause he could not move the plants....Out of all the people....Why is it so hard to figure out how to make individual scrogs for your individual plants, or make your entire scrog movable. For instance, I could build a tray at the base of the legs that hold the pots. Then attach wheels to them and there ya have it. Or Build a 2' X 2' scrog that attaches to the top of the final bucket/pot used....


----------



## u already (Dec 19, 2009)

is mine ready to bud?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure if the Jacks will do a pound in the current setup, however. Scrog a pound club, doesnt sound like a bad idea. I think if a thread showed folks a bunch of closet growers pulling pounds out of there closet scrog, the eyes on scrog might not be so clouded. eh?

NICE JOB on the pics folks! 

Bob, thanx! I sure hope you stick around buddy, we need more folks with history.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to list some up comming strains that I plan to scrog in hopes of finding other folks running them as well. If any of you have scrogged these strains, let us know!

Chocolope, Pure Power Plant, Vortex, Third Demension, Pandoras Box X White Rhino (taboo) "home breed".


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 19, 2009)

woodsmantoker said:


> Bob, thanx! I sure hope you stick around buddy, we need more folks with history.


Will definitely stick around for this grow, but I'm a SOG guy at heart - if it ain't at least 2 plants/sf, I don't like 

Some guys like blondes, some like brunettes.............but I'm certainly hoping SCROG lets me salvage some of this harvest.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 20, 2009)

and will get some pics of my scrog posted, diggin the thread 

maybe i can find some hot brunette to pose by my scrog..thatd be dank lol


----------



## uwhcmw76 (Dec 20, 2009)

skunkyhead said:


> with co2 how often should you vent?



skunky head, if you co2 enrich the air you never have to vent just make sure to control the temps with some type of ac unit


----------



## uwhcmw76 (Dec 20, 2009)

here are some pics of my last scrog a year or so ago, first shot is clones getting ready and the last is under the canopy the screen was a 4x5 with two 400 and two flouros with reptile lights for a total of 870 watts, the 400 were on rails traveling 3ft each and the flouros were ran between the rails, as far as if reptile lights are effective i would say definately yes on this particular strain master kush x bubba kush you could clearly see more trichome development on the middle plants directly under the reptile lights very frosty however potentcy did not seem to change much. the room was completly sealed and kept around 85 F with supplemental co2 around 1600ppm, the plants were grown in 5 gallon bags with 3 gallons of coco, on a plastic sheet made into a tray with two layers of capillary matting connecting all the plants water together, feed was dutch master gold with several different additives and botanicare sweet for carbs, this was set up on a timer to run twice a day until there was run off, the runoff stayed in the tray and with the capillary matting was evenly reabsorbed back into the plants. there was also a very aggresive foliar feed program with dutch master penetrator, liquid light, max-fx, and folitech, two weeks into flower one treatment of phosphoad followed by two flushings. the screen frame was just made of 2x2 pieces of wood and 2x4's at the base and 1.5" plastic chicken wire screen stretched and stapled onto the frame the frame was setup 12 inches from the top of the grow bags and 18" from the ground, this grow room was in an attic so head space was very limited, so using a screen and rails both helped to condense the setup to not overgrow. at harvest i simply cut the stems and cutout 1sqft sections of screen and manicured it piece by piece. all in all the yield was 39oz dry ( 30 dry oz of quality flower 9 oz of popcorn buds ) and 4 marbles of bubble hash


----------



## jamesbond420ny (Dec 20, 2009)

Kool thread.
Think I'll pull up a seat and try and learn a thing or two.


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm 100% scrog perpetual grow... Check out my Journal it has a grip of pics. I crop once a month.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 20, 2009)

uwhcmw76 said:


> skunky head, if you co2 enrich the air you never have to vent just make sure to control the temps with some type of ac unit


I run a sealed room with no AC unit.

Just aircool my light.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 20, 2009)

Brain Surgery Tuesday folks, This will by my last post for a bit. Welcome to all, enjoy the thread, and I hope to see you folks again soon!


The Woodsman


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 21, 2009)

There is still a lot of scrogin left in you  Hope things go well!!! good luck!


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

gotta question for you experienced scroggers, as I'm on my first try.

I have a scrog, about 2'x2', with a light about 20 inches away. I have three plants under it, and there lookin pretty good so far. One of em is a little faster than the other two, and is starting to bud quite nicely, almost into third week of switching lights to 12/12. 

My question is... I started flowering right when some of the first tips were touching the screen. I figured by the time flowering was over they would grow and fill all the holes. Now two weeks later, theres some colas poking up out of the screen a couple inches, but a lot of the buds are still beneath the screen. did I fuck up? If so whats a good way to fix it? I raised the plant off the ground a couple inches in hopes that more growth will start to build up the canopy. Thanks


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 22, 2009)

heres what i got goin..input?


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 23, 2009)

i think you did turn a bit too early. But i'm in the same boat as you in terms in exp in scrog. Here's my girls.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

Im working from theory here but the plants shouldn't be flowered until they are trained for the screen. it was too early to put them into flower, should wait at least a couple more weeks or until the screen is full of foliage then flower. The idea is to allow the plant to grow sideways thus alleviating flowers on the lower part of the plant not getting much light. Also for controlling height growth if that is a concern.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 24, 2009)

so what would be the thing to do now? would it be ok to just not mess with and let it bud, or is it gonna give me some retarded buds? 

Well at least now I'll know for my next scrog attempt, learnin from your mistakes is half the fun!!


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

lol but still the best way to learn, I dont think you will have "retarded" buds but i do imagine it will reduce your overall yield.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 24, 2009)

ah laaame..well maybe when i get back from visiting the fam i'll lower the screen, or raise the plants up..cheat a little, but maybe get more light to some of the smaller buds underneath. god damn, the plant reeks though!!! its great, wakin up in the morning and just gettin a huge whiff of chronic growing..lol. thanks for the help, will see what i can do!!


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are my sweety's!


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

got another q for ya's all!.....................What next? lol. I moved my girls from directly under arc to back of light. Do i want to start going left or right or forward,then turn?


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

what is the best way to go? I got plenty of room in all directions


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Dec 25, 2009)

chiefbootknocker said:


> seems like no love for scrog


I've got mad love for scrog, plp just don't know whats up...


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

skunkyhead said:


> what is the best way to go? I got plenty of room in all directions


Here's the pic!


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

depends on if those 2 are the only plants in the scrog or not. if so I wouldnt follow the lines you have set in place, a straight line will be efficient. you want the canopy to be even so the longer it grows the more pinching/topping you will have to do to keep it even. just grow them for another 2 weeks diagonally from where it is then flower. you can fill the screen with just 1 plant but its tough to train and keep a perfect canopy. also you will be in veg for like 2/3 months and thats just not efficient since you have the room to put more


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

cheers bagged! So i should follow the red line? follow directly under light bulb.Only 2 girls caus 1st attempt. Can easisly add a 3 rd but can't add extra light and different strain, I don't want to cramp my girls caus first time on new strain,and now that system is tweaked i noticed awsome growth! 4-5 cm in under 24hrs! lights go up everyday otherwise my girls try to eat my light!


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

can't i fimm? wouldn't that fill up faster/more?


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

you can fimm, in fact you should fimm/top/pinch. thats the whole idea to SCROG, make the plants produce more nodal points and expand over a screen. I would pinch your top's after they go through the screen after the first few days of training it to stay @ the screen. This will allow more time for your lower growth to catch up to the screen then you can continue in any means that you wish.

Personally i would top the plants now that they are close *if not going through the screen already* and let there be 4 new tops to train + your lower growth


----------



## rreign (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok, I read through this whole thread, and thank god it's here. I am thinking about a ScrOG because of height limitations with my light. I'll be in a 7'H x 4'W x 2.5'D cabinet with a 400w MH for veg and HPS for flower. I will also have (4) 4' 54w CFL strip lights in the corners of the cab. Oh one last bit of info before I get to the question phase. I will also be using (2) 5 gallon bubbleponics setups. 

I understand the whole process/concept pretty well but I had an idea that I hope someone can give me some input on. I'll be growing some Seedsman Seeds WW. I should probably put up the screen at right around 8" - 10" above the bucket, right? Then I just let the plants do their thing. When the highest parts of the plants reach the screen, I just bend them in and out of the screen horizontally until the rest of the plant catches up. At which point, I push them into flower. Now, I don't know how many of you have read Uncle Benny's Topping Technique (good read by the way) but basically the idea is to lest the plant grow to the 5th or 6th node then top the whole thing at the 2nd node. This will give 4 huge colas. Could I do this and let the plant grow into the screen this way? The way I am thinking is that with a little less to have to wait to catch up, this could open up the bottom of the plants and leave a little more spacing between bud sites for more light and airflow, therefore cutting down on the risk of mold issues and giving you less but potentially much larger colas. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 25, 2009)

read my last post... right above yours...


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 25, 2009)

i have...... ok got it  Got a full node through mesh. Gonna fimm her. the last nodes just hit the mesh as well so it has begun!!


----------



## rreign (Dec 26, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> read my last post... right above yours...


Damn. I some how didn't connect your post with my thought before I put it down. Thanks for the info though. Looks like I owuld have been going in the right direction though.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 27, 2009)

skunkyhead said:


> Here are my sweety's!



hey man hows it goin? I was checkin out your pics, and it looks it hasnt been fimmed or anything yet, is that correct? I was just wondering because I start fimming when the plants are still fairly small, and was wondering if theres any advantage to waiting until they hit the screen to start fimming. peace!


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 27, 2009)

stonedcold89 said:


> hey man hows it goin? I was checkin out your pics, and it looks it hasnt been fimmed or anything yet, is that correct? I was just wondering because I start fimming when the plants are still fairly small, and was wondering if theres any advantage to waiting until they hit the screen to start fimming. peace!


True. Not yet. But soon.Havn't done so caus don't want to over stress my girls. Alot has changed in last 3 days for my girls. ph'd nuts ,nut temp,nut strenghs,light,lst. 

Been told (don't know true/not) better to wait a few days after training head so she gets used to mesh and allows lower growth to catch up.

imho the less stress the better.

just remembered. shouldn't fimm to early caus plant can't handle it. i.e long time to recover=less growths. Been told u should wait till at least 5 nodes b4 fimm.


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 27, 2009)

where she's at!


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

hey skunky... you may want to take the main stalk and snip the top off. That will stop the vertical growth and make all of the other side branches shoot out even faster to fill that screen.

It is up to you.. I had better results topping multiple times rather than just training the main branch. Hope this helps.


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 28, 2009)

cheers boulder! is there a certain way to top? does it matter how i cut? Thought topping causes 4 main colla's. don't you want more branches to fill more room quicker? more branches more sites. 

Hit a cross road here! LOVE sum input! top or fimm or just let her rip?


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

For the most part MJ plants like to grow a main vertical stalk, and a bunch of side branches that are always lagging behind the main stem. By topping that main stem and stopping its vertical growth the plant responds by lotsa side branching. You will see this with any plant that grows the same way. If you take the top out of Pine Tree early on it will focus energy on side branching.

It is up to you. but if your not 12/12 yet I would clip that baby and then veg another 12-14 days and flip ur lights.

Hope this helps


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, forgot to answer your question about topping.. look in the growFAQ for tutorials or just search in these forums.. there are lotsa different techniques. Pretty much you just take the upper most node and snip snip.. or I prefer to pinch with my fingers..


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 28, 2009)

Pinching is a cool technique, havent tried it yet but im going to this next time around.Uncle Bens Topping Technique is just about the best tutorial on doing so. In the fimming thread he posted this pic which is a self explanatory where to cut for topping and fimming


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2009)

I like to FIM primarily, but will top when one refuses to respond & shoots above everybody else.
D/M WW SScrog.
GWN


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 28, 2009)

I just bend the girls down at the net I dont ever really top them.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

It all depends how early you start training your plants.. If you have a lot of growth on your main stalk.. topping or fimming may be very useful, however if you train very early no other adjustments should be needed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't start training until they hit the screen - then its FIM, LST & even some super cropping.
It works.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 28, 2009)

If you check woodsman's journal.. he pre-trains for a while before the screen... really limits the amount of time needed to train into the screen.. which is the hardest part. User preference though


----------



## skunkyhead (Dec 29, 2009)

cheers for input peeps! I'll give her 1 more day b4 fimm. I'll stick to what i know. Got a few guinny piggs to play with. one i'll top the other fimm. see what mother nature has to say.....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 29, 2009)

Home Again,

Wont go under the knife until Feb.
Kinda nice, cause I will see the Jacks Cleaner 2 Scrog out, and have meds ready for me when I return from surgery. 

Well thanks to all who wish me well. I also wanted to thank those who are actively participating in helping others. Thats what this thread is all about!

I see that there have been many questions and answers. I will spend some time reading through and find some things that I think should be capped on.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 29, 2009)

Cannabis grows with symetry as do most plant species. This means to me that I can train with this natural symmetry to achive a design. I choose to create a circle shape that graduates outward from center using the first bend of the plant to train the plant into having no "top". from the top of the plant to 90 degrees or better. I keep the bending of this main stalk so as to allow the lowest branches to catch up to the height of the main "top" internode. As the plant grows, the middle branches will begin to grow more rapidly than the rest of the plant. Those branches are then bent downward and secured at an even distance from one another (imagine lines on a dart board leading outward). While the side branches are being held outward the tops are being held at th same height as the rest of the plants now tops. As time goes on the branches grow branches and the training becomes more complex. This training goes on for as long as it takes to achive a plant thats diameter is that of the scrog or just shy. The plant is then introduced to the scrog and helped through the screen. (note: screen 2" x 3" hole size) Flowering is then done above the screen and additional support may be needed to hold the weight of tall buds. Some foliage removal is done to expose smaller bud sites and allow light to reach the bottoms of the colas. This leaf harvest is then dried and saved for hash making. A Larger mesh screen (6" or larger) can be used to support the cola/buds from falling over on to each other.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 29, 2009)

The training of plants for scrog in my opinion is an enjoyable artistic form of creating a living sculpture. It can be done with countless tools, countless ideas in mind, and no way is wrong, making it enjoyable for anyone with a creative mind. The results? Well thats the beauty that not only the beholder can see.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 29, 2009)

Pertaining to concerns of: HOW TO

These photos are of different plants, however they have been posted in order of training steps. The first bend you will see is done after the plant produces lower branching that has grown outward from the main stem.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 29, 2009)

As some of you may have experienced. Once the scrog is filled there is need to remove veg growth below the screen due to lack of lighting and thus waisted energy. This can be depressing considering the time spent creating this material. The amount of material needing to be removed can also be limited if when you place the plant under the screen, you adjust the distance between the screen and pot to be close. Keeping in mind that if you have to little room, removal of anything will be a challenge. Watering or checking roots in a reservoir must be thought out prior as well, or these too can become problems. As you can see in the design of this wooden scrog, a simple watering line was used to avoid the need to water from above or below. This could be adapted to any set up. A watering can set up with a long hose works well too for slipping down through the screen to reach the pots. For the folks using hydroponics/areo/DWC etc. I suggest that you design the whole scrog as a movable unit. Building a tray under the screen for the root reservoir attaches the pot to the scrog system making it all one item to move. The legs of the scrog can then have wheels for rolling out of the lighted space. I have also seen folks create a support for a DWC res that allowed enough room below the screen to remove it for cleaning. The bucket would be removed allowing the roots to hang and then a new clean bucket was immediately put into place and the system turned back on....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2009)

You do very nice work my friend !
Oddly enough I think there are more simularities in our grow styles than differences. In addition to the obvious Scrog/soil/etc I too use a moveable watering hose to eliminate the kneeling/bending & also have a wet dry vac with a hose on the pickup to remove runoff from the tubs that solve the same issue.
I have noticed the occasional rogue male flower so I recently gave them a third shot of Reverse/Penetrator & I'm pretty sure they didn't like it, some leaf curl & yellowing. It may simply be from the liquid on the leaves when the lights came on a 1/2 hour later that burned them (my best guess to date, but I did a flush yesterday and will do another on Thurs to try & perk them up.
Hadn't heard you were headed for some body work. Nothing serious I hope. Keep us posted buddy.
GWN


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 31, 2009)

.

Hey folks!

I do a screenless SCROG that uses the bucket to hold the stem horizontal and trained in a circle. As with a scrog only the branches and end colas stick up. It's simple low stress training but I haven't seen other people tying the stem to the bucket rim on this forum so I took the liberty of naming it Crop Circle Of Bud (CCOB). It's less effecient than a SCROG but I like the portability and the ability to easily run a perpetual grow.

I got into the method out of necessity, my first grow I vegged 12 sativas about 5 months and before I found out that they needed 12/12 to produce buds I had 6'-8' giants. Over 2 or 3 weeks I bent the stems horizontal and around the bucket rim in spirals to get the plants short enough that my 400W HPS could get to all the buds. I ended up with about 5 gallons (pickle jars) of bud, a nice save for my first grow.

These are two Strawberry Diesel grown with less than 6" height over the bucket rim. They each produced about 2 liters of cured bud.







.

Top view. The buds seem to be bulging, about to explode.







.

Sativa Pheno from the side, 18" colas







Sativa pheno, tallest colas 18".







I harvested a small Kali Mist tonight and wanted to have a picture before I chopped it. This one had two 18" colas, the main cola and the very bottom branch. I find that the bottom branches are often the best producers with CCOB. I bent these colas over because it the other plants were all 12" and less - it was giving me heat / light height problems. The bottom of the colas are suspended above the bucket rim, the plant can be grown less than 4" above the bucket rim. I doubt this little plant will produce more than 4 cups of cured bud, but it was fun and I got some Bubblegum out of the bucket too.







.

From the top. It wasn't ripening, as soon as I bent the colas horizontal it started to turn amber. Perhaps coincidence. 







.

The Kali Mist from above was a small clone I threw in the bucket with a small Bubblegum clone, it didn't develop well. Here's a great Kali Mist about 4 weeks into flower, the ripe one from above is to the right.













.

The Kali Mist (left) from above and a Bubblegum about 3 weeks into flower. The Bubblegum's branches didn't grow as tall as usual, I transplanted into flower from a 20 oz cup to a 5 gallon bucket. I usually do an transplant into 6" pots during veg, I find the better root ball gives a better harvest.







.

A Flo (left) and a Bubblegum. The Flo has another week or three, the Bubblegum should harvest in the next week. The Flo is a knarly plant, twisty leaves, small hard buds. This is my second time around for the Flo, the last hermied and I burnt it with Dutch Passion Penetrator. The smoke was so beautiful I had to run it again, this time just a few pre flower pods and bananas on the lower nodes. I picked them off and the plant has been perfect since.







.

The Bubblegum (right) is going to be my best producer ever, of Bubblegum. I should get 12+ cups of cured bud.







.

A long and side view of my garden (8' x 3'), 11 x 5 gallon pots and 2 x 6" pots.













.

I'm running a test with these two Pandora's Boxes, they're at 16" and 19". The pic is a few weeks old, I've got the taller PB's stem almost trained and the shorter is almost 20".








The topped plant will have stems that are bowed like a cowboys legs, cross the stems so they follow their natural curves when you bend them - right side stem circles the bucket rim counter clockwise, left clockwise.

This Bubblegum's stems weren't crossed and took over a week to train. If crossed I could have done it in a few hours.













This is a 1 stem Kali Mist at 35" and a 2 stem Flo (18" & 19"). The stem is much thicker and more difficult to bend and train. We need to get the stem around the 38" of the bucket rim to get as many branches as possible, so two thinner, shorter stems are much easier. The stems virtually stop growth and stretch when bent horizontal, many more branches than a vertical plant of the same stem length. The Flo trained in about 15 minutes and the Kali Mist took days.

*Flo *-* Kali Mist*






.

*Flo*






.

*Kali Mist*







You need holes drilled in your bucket just below the rim, to anchor your stem tie downs. I drill a hole every 1", 38 around the bucket. Use 1' of twist tie and make a loose loop around a stiff part of the stem, probably 3"-6" from the end. Gently bend the stem in a semi circle - experience will tell you how far you can go each day, you are going to snap a few stems and will have to repair them. I use silicon tubing to protect the stem and duct tape around the tubing. When I started I snapped stems in two that were only held together with the skin and the stems healed. Tough plant. You'll find it easiest to use 3 or 4 training twist ties along the length of each stem, taking the slack off each after one is tightened.

This is a technique you should use out of desperation (my plants were too tall for my secret 4' room when I started growing) or on plants you can afford to throw away. If you don't have any extra clones around use your male plants for experimenting and learning, just put them back in veg so they don't mess up your females in flower. Great use for something you were going to chop and toss out, now you just toss them when you're done training and you know how far you can push your females.







It'll take a few days to train a mature plant, a skinny stemmed plant from a 20 oz cup can be trainned in about 15 minutes but the yield will be low. If you force the plant, or tighten more than once a day, you will crease or snap stems - tighten the twist ties once per day only even though they will feel loose hours after tightening. This is a procedure where you really need patience. Immediately after trainning your plants they'll look like these Jack The Ripper, Pandora's Box and Chemdog, it's normal.







After the stem is trained and held in place with twist ties you have to train the branches on long branched strains. On short branched strains you have an easier time, they almost train themselves, just need a little help. I start at the base of each stem and match branches from each node, connecting them in the middle by a short piece of twist tie. The idea now is to bring eveything towards the middle and to get the branches in order. After the branches of each node are connected with twist ties start from the bottom of the stems and line up each set of branches like a deck of cards that are fanned out - the branches will pull up towards the light. Give them a week or so for the branches to settle in that position and take the twist ties off. The branches have to be twisted slightly and arranged so the branch stems aren't crossed. In the end you should have the two sides of the nodes making a V with the branches that follows the stems like circular track. After a couple of weeks and some training you're plants will look like this Jilly Bean.







This is a Super Strawberry Diesel after trimming the leaves during hang dry. The tomato care ring I tied it to is 18" in diameter, it yielded just over 2 liters (9 cups) of 4 week cured bud.








.

I've been improving my technique - now I train the individual branches so they get the most light. Training with twist ties and stacking the branches like a fanned deck of cards. The branches on trained plants grow in a V channel that spreads the buds out.

Another thing I've been thinking about is building an individual 1/2 V-screen to help organize the branches and to fully use all the space in the plant's light footprint. I've MacGivered one using chicken screen and a tomato cage, I'll get a picture in a bit. I have 18" x 16" for each plant (2 rows of six 5 gallon buckets, 8'x3').

The one thing holding me back on this method is that I like to rotate the plants a couple of times a day so light gets to all parts of the buds. With a stationary 1/2 V-screen that can't be rotated some buds would stay in the shade all the time. I think it's something I'll have to try and compare against an equal clone grown on the other side of the grow floor.

This is just a mock up, when I do a trial I'll use better screen.













If you folks were doing a single bucket scrog, as part of a multi bucket grow, how would you set it up? Thanks.

.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/211186-pics-my-garden-ssd-km.html

.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 31, 2009)

Hobbes,

Thank you for the share! I have seen you around a bit and am very pleased to see the effort that you put forth. As I am sure you have learned, time into your grow means sweet rewards. I also would like to take note of your strain choices. I see you have picked some of my personal favorites. You have also chosen some plants that are not the easiest to grow. 

FYI- Jilly has a pheno that Subcool calls the Candy Store pheno. It took me a bit of searching before I found mine, however I think your Jilly looks like her. I promise you will know it when you smoke it. WAY sweet, VERY potent. There are a few others that produce more, however the quality of the smoke is nothing like the surpirse pheno "Candy Store". There is another one that grows large orange buds but she is the less potent. 

Pandoras Box is one of the best most pleasent buzzes I have smoked to date.

JTR is rediculous as I am sure you already know. A looker! A few good, a few not as good, in the pheno line there too. 

Regarding your training: I am a pure fan of LST over all other methods. If there is only one thing that I can do to a plant, it will be bending. 
I think your on the right track to finding your nitch. I would also have to say, even judging by your post, that your on your way to learning why SCROG works so well and why the two go hand in hand. 

As for your comment on moving the plant to better suit the light direction on bud sites: LSTing and being able to direct your point of stretch is a key element in ease of training that alot of folks dont pick up on right away. I train all of my plants this way. 
Once your plant hit a scrog, it does not mean that you cant move them. If you do as you were suggesting, idividual scrog screens above the individual plants, you can still move them however, I have found that moving the lights can be less troubling if planned in advance. (*tip: CFL's in a clip on shop type light, can be used to direct growth. Also can be used to assist growth that is shaded or lagging in scrog.)

As for methods: A method tends to become known as such when it is set apart from others, if it gains an edge over another, and or if it adds an element to growing that can be proven as a benifit. It also must be searched and proven to have not been done before and called something else. I do think you might offend the LSTers if your method does not give credit however (though I know you as a good guy and a due creditor ) I think your method is still within the LST group but your style is your own! Keep up the good work my friend! I LIKE IT!

I really hope you stick around Hobbes, you keep us tuned in buddy!


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 31, 2009)

Very informative post Hobbes.. thanks for taking the effort of going through all of that for us!!


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 31, 2009)

.
*
"I do think you might offend the LSTers if your method does not give credit however (though I know you as a good guy and a due creditor ) I think your method is still within the LST group but your style is your own! Keep up the good work my friend! I LIKE IT!"*

LOL! I agree, it is simple LST and tying to the bucket.

The Crop Circle Of Green (CCOB) is sort of a joke, it's just bending and tying but it works! I literally had 6'-8' plants with incandescent lights my first grow and saved the grow with LST. Thanks for the thread, I'm going to be going over it again looking for instructions. I've picked up most things on my own, trial and error, slowly. I've no doubt I'll be able to improve my grow with the techniques and tips you guys use.

.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 31, 2009)

Budding SCROG Pic's!!!

Day 28 / Jacks Cleaner Two


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 31, 2009)

Skinny Sativas


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new year to you too my friend. Hope you have a really good one.
GWN


----------



## Durbanplaya (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow finally finished reading all 11 pages.

Think I'm gonna make some space to do my first scrog. Currently using DWC 20ltr buckets and the results have been pleasing, however, I am wasting a huge amount of light that could be put to better use with scrog.

Thanks for all the info so far guys, just wondering if I should plan on my plants drinking more nutes to support the extra bud growth?

Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to change buckets when needed.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 9, 2010)

Not much happened.....LOL

Well Durban: Glad to hear it! Changing the buckets can be done by planing your scrog so that the buckets are not sitting on the floor but on something that allows you to remove the lid, the bucket, and slide another already clean one in place. As for nutrients, yes you will notice a need for more. This will not only be the case in flower, as you are growing a much larger plant with scrog.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 9, 2010)

The perks of Scrog....

and they are only at the half way point...

Day 32 of 63.....


----------



## skunkyhead (Jan 13, 2010)

very nice woodsman! Can't wait till i get there!


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 13, 2010)

.

Woodsman how many gallons are those buckets in the thumbnail? What are the screen's dimensions and how tall are the colas above the screen? Do you have a picture of the stem and branch structure underneath? Thanks again!

.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes sir I do,

Well the pots are about 15 gal (Mod. House plant pots), the mesh of the screen is 2" X 3". The spread is 4' X 3' in a 4'X4'X6' Tent. Top of Colas: Avg: 16-20Inch (tallest 27inches above the screen)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes that's lazy there you see those little stems I left for no reason...


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nive wood mans..
Great thread... will be around here more often..
Im on my second attempt at scrog, first one i killed by over feeding...
Started to flower last week..
Will post up a few pics soon..


----------



## Durbanplaya (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey woodsman

Nice looking girls you have there, was wondering what size buckets to use but it appears you have answered my question before it was asked 

Have had a bit of a delay in starting my scrog cause I need to partition part of my veg room to make space. Will hopefully start training one of the clones soon.

Using a 1m2 screen and a 400w or 600w aircooled light, what yield could be expected?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 14, 2010)

Look forward to seeing your folks gardens! Please Post!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 14, 2010)

I wanted to note on the fact that this method of growing is no different than any other in that there is always room for refining. Its important that we continue to do so in that scrog was developed by the curiously creative mind looking for an advancement in opportunity, and it is that which will bring us the better systems of tomorrow. 

If you have taken the simple concept and applied your own idea in order to successfully meet your own goal, SHARE IT! Its those adaptations to the scrog idea that make it such a universally applicable method.


----------



## danksmoker77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all fellow scroggers!!! I am also a first time scrogger as well as a first time grower. I have put in hours upon hours of research before I even thought about planting a seed. I too decided scrog was the best method in growing. I would like to express the importance of early training to achieve a full, even, scrog. Early training is as simple as tieing down the top of the plant to prevent it from growing vertically. For a newb trying to understand this it might be overwhelming. Here are a few pics of my early training methods that enabled me to scrog quite easily.

























All I did was tie the tops down by drilling holes around the rim of my buckets and tieing them down with some small soft rope. I am very excited to see how they turn out. Her is a current pic of my screen at day 1 of 12/12.







This is 5 plants and I have about 40 tops filling in my screen. Wow, it should be a heck of a harvest!!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 14, 2010)

Awsome Share! Keep em comming!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 14, 2010)

Photos Curtesy of a Google search for Scrog Pics.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 14, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Photos Curtesy of a Google search for Scrog Pics.


That is good looking scrog..


----------



## Durbanplaya (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the share guys. Really glad people are keeping this thread alive with their pics till I get mine going. Sharing ideas is the only way we learn 

Can post some pics of my current setup (not a scrog) if that's acceptable?? And of course the space that has been set aside for the scrog


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 15, 2010)

If your photos are of the build or training of the plants for scrog its fine. I would expect that you explain what your doing and how it pertains to the method. I would ask that if the photos are simply of plants and your intentions are to scrog, that you wait until you are underway to post. Thanks!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is my scrog setup. It has not been put to use yet but I think that it will maximize my space restrictions and allow me to minimize the amount of lighting I will need.







This is a top down view.







From the side.







And from the bottom.

The screen is just over 2 cubic feet in size, and will be mounted on a lazy susan style turntable to allow easy access to all sides. Each side will host one plant, all of which will also sit on the turntable. They will be grown using a 250 watt vertical bulb hung into the center of the screen, and encased in a glass tube to protect the buds.

As I said this will be a first attempt to any questions or suggestions will be appreciated.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Durbanplaya (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Woodsman

Yeah that was my thought too  All the girls are just standard looking trees, will hold back till it gets going and keep reading all the tips till then.

Grow'N'Smoke 

Thats a cool looking screen, did you make or purchase it? Think that would work very well with with my DWC setup. It could just be attached to the lid of the bucket, making it a lot more moveable.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 16, 2010)

I built, just finished a couple of days ago. It cost around $20 anda took just over 2.5 hours to build , excluding planning time. I would be happy to post a how to but I don't have any photos of the actual build.

-Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm finding that only putting my fans on for 10 hours (Light 12Hr) help keep the temps up in my room...
Really works too...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Look forward to seeing it put to use there Grow 'N' Smoke, nice job great share!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Day 48... of 63


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 17, 2010)

Woodsman, what kind of light are you growing under?

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## fredsgrow (Jan 17, 2010)

After having read this thread I'm leaning more towards using LST before training into a SCROG to maximize my yield as I've only got 36" of height from the ground and only enough available floor space for two plants. However, I was also thinking of topping once the main cola makes it to the screen and training the upper colas through the wire while the undergrowth catches up. Seems like LST trumps topping. Any suggestions? Preferances? I'm just starting to get my dresser grow box together. Can't wait to start my journal! This thread has been a tremendous help already! Thanks to all.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 17, 2010)

Scrog is a method focused on uniformity and gaining an even plane of which to provide "equal opportunity lighting". The same is true when training a plant for scrog thus manipulating the growth in a manner that focuses energy at one part of the plant, such as the topping or fimming of a plant, is working against the base concept and unnecessary. Low Stress Training with a focus on symmetry will allow a plant to grow asymmetrically with little to no size difference in branches vs. actual top of the plant. There will be no bunching of tightly grouped branches as would be true with a topped plant if not trained then again prior to be placed into the scrog. 

Woodsman~


----------



## triniman (Jan 17, 2010)

your lights are way too far they should be like 1 foot away from the tops of the plants with proper ventalation


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 18, 2010)

fredsgrow said:


> After having read this thread I'm leaning more towards using LST before training into a SCROG to maximize my yield as I've only got 36" of height from the ground and only enough available floor space for two plants. However, I was also thinking of topping once the main cola makes it to the screen and training the upper colas through the wire while the undergrowth catches up. Seems like LST trumps topping. Any suggestions? Preferances? I'm just starting to get my dresser grow box together. Can't wait to start my journal! This thread has been a tremendous help already! Thanks to all.


I prefer to us Uncle bens topping technique for 4 main tops before I put a plant in Scrog. It gives me more surface to start the screen and fills it in faster when put into flowering so the plant needs less time in veg. This also gives me a perfect clone to start me next grow with.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## sophanox (Jan 18, 2010)

hey guys i've got a jack herer girl i'm gonna scrog and it's a stretchy sativa so i was wondering what % screen size should i let it fill up before flippin to flower?


----------



## fredsgrow (Jan 18, 2010)

To *Woodsman*, thanks for helping me understand the concept behind LST a little better. I tried reading your response last night, but I was a bit out of it and couldn't really "get" what you were saying. But I totally get it now. I'm going to research the technique a bit more before deciding on my approach.
And to *Grow'N'Smoke*. Thanks for your advice. Topping does seem like a good method, particularly because it cuts down on veg time and seems to allow for more of the branches to be trained at the same time.
I'm going to continue looking around the forums/web for as much info as I can gather before I start. Love the thread!!! Keep it coming!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 18, 2010)

not a scrogger yet.. but i'm VERY interested in the technique. subbing so i can steal ideas 


Shack


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> not a scrogger yet.. but i'm VERY interested in the technique. subbing so i can steal ideas
> 
> 
> Shack


No point in stealing when we'll give it up willingly.
Week 8 & counting down.
GWN


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

sophanox said:


> hey guys i've got a jack herer girl i'm gonna scrog and it's a stretchy sativa so i was wondering what % screen size should i let it fill up before flippin to flower?


Most sativas stretch to 3 times there size or more once put into veg. I know nothing about Jack Herer, save what's written in The Big Book of Buds, but in general leave 60% of your net or more for veg.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 19, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> Most sativas stretch to 3 times there size or more once put into veg. I know nothing about Jack Herer, save what's written in The Big Book of Buds, but in general leave 60% of your net or more for veg.
> 
> - Grow'N'Smoke


Mine is in it's seconed week of flowering and Im confused to wether I pull and re train the stalks that are sticking up or leave them to grow as they are,
Currently they are about 3" above the screen..


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Mine is in it's seconed week of flowering and Im confused to wether I pull and re train the stalks that are sticking up or leave them to grow as they are,
> Currently they are about 3" above the screen..


I prefer to train my plants until after they quit growing and begin to fully develope buds. I like to make sure that the only part of the plant that is above the screen is the buds. This allows great lighting to an even layer of leaves just below the screen.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Thundernuts (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a few questions about scrog.Is there a certain size the screen holes should be?Would it be just like a steel mesh fence size?Bigger,smaller?Also,i will be starting out from seed,will this help or hinder me,and if so,how?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Thundernuts said:


> I have a few questions about scrog.Is there a certain size the screen holes should be?Would it be just like a steel mesh fence size?Bigger,smaller?Also,i will be starting out from seed,will this help or hinder me,and if so,how?
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


There is no set screen size, I've found that 2" squares are easy to work with. Seeds are going to be very difficult if they are not femenized. It probably wont be too easy to untangle and remove the males from the screen when they finally show sex. It would be wise to either purchase femenized seeds or wait until you have some clones to Scrog.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Could the screen(a very long one, say 4ftx20ft) be put on two "rolls" fastened on both ends of a 4x8 table(like a conveyor belt) and as the buds grow up through the screen, you gently "roll" the screen across the table, using the screen to automaticly lower and "adjust" the bud sites as they pass over them?


----------



## Thundernuts (Jan 19, 2010)

The seeds i will be using are big bang feminized seeds from ghs.Do you still recommend clones,or will seeds do the trick?


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> Could the screen(a very long one, say 4ftx20ft) be put on two "rolls" fastened on both ends of a 4x8 table(like a conveyor belt) and as the buds grow up through the screen, you gently "roll" the screen across the table, using the screen to automaticly lower and "adjust" the bud sites as they pass over them?


Understanding how marijuana grows is important in seeing why your idea wouldn't work as planned. The oldest part of a marijuana plant is the bottom node, that is the same part that was once just a sprout. As the plant grows taller new shoots grow out from the center of old nodes. So if you tied the top node to the net it would not continue to be the top node for long. What you would need to do instead is to tie down he next node as it grows out, with no need to adjust the net as he plant grows. I hope that answers your question.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

Thundernuts said:


> The seeds i will be using are big bang feminized seeds from ghs.Do you still recommend clones,or will seeds do the trick?


Seeds will work just fine, although if you have never grown before I wouldn't suggest starting with a scrog. They are a lot of work to do effectively and can seriously reduce yield if done badly.

If you purchased femenized seeds I would definately reccomend taking clones, they will give you plants to experiment with at no risk as well as supplying you with an endless amount of female plants at no cost.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

> Understanding how marijuana grows is important in seeing why your idea wouldn't work as planned. The oldest part of a marijuana plant is the bottom node, that is the same part that was once just a sprout. As the plant grows taller new shoots grow out from the center of old nodes. So if you tied the top node to the net it would not continue to be the top node for long. What you would need to do instead is to tie down he next node as it grows out, with no need to adjust the net as he plant grows.


You don't tie anything to the plant. You let the screen "ride" over the plants, allowing the buds to poke up through abit. I'm thinking some 4"x4" square monofilemt net. Like a gillnet, used for commercial fishing, and that itself is only attached to the rolls. As it gets pulled across it may pop off over a bud, repositioning itself over the next one. The monofilmet shouldn't cause much drag, as long as your gentle rolling it no damage should be done to the buds. As long as its maintained, the netting shouldn't get tangled with the plant. 

and if it did work, think about how much less you'd have to handle the plants....and bigger patches might become easier nto manage.


----------



## Thundernuts (Jan 19, 2010)

It will be my fourth time trying(first time with a scrog).So far,2 males,and one hermie.The one i have now(male) is just my test plant.Learning how to cut clones,and various trimming techniques with the free seeds first,then i will try them on a female plant.Check out my photos of my third attempt through my profile.It's only 39days old in those pics,but turned out to be a male last week.
It's my first time with a real light.Looks good except for being male.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 19, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I prefer to train my plants until after they quit growing and begin to fully develope buds. I like to make sure that the only part of the plant that is above the screen is the buds. This allows great lighting to an even layer of leaves just below the screen.
> 
> - Grow'N'Smoke


Cheers for that...
I just had another look at them and decided to pull the larger tips down in the middle as they were blocking light to other bud sites.. 
Unfortantly I broke two of them in half..
Ah well.. 
2 weeks on 12/12 and one plant has started to show her hairy flower.. only just!!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 19, 2010)

seasmoke said:


> You don't tie anything to the plant. You let the screen "ride" over the plants, allowing the buds to poke up through abit. I'm thinking some 4"x4" square monofilemt net. Like a gillnet, used for commercial fishing, and that itself is only attached to the rolls. As it gets pulled across it may pop off over a bud, repositioning itself over the next one. The monofilmet shouldn't cause much drag, as long as your gentle rolling it no damage should be done to the buds. As long as its maintained, the netting shouldn't get tangled with the plant.
> 
> and if it did work, think about how much less you'd have to handle the plants....and bigger patches might become easier nto manage.


It sounds as though you would need to adjust the screen almost constantly to keep the leaves from poking through. If it did work I think it would be with a smaller screen, and much more then 20 ft. If you decide to give it a try let me know how it goes.



Thundernuts said:


> It will be my fourth time trying(first time with a scrog).So far,2 males,and one hermie.The one i have now(male) is just my test plant.Learning how to cut clones,and various trimming techniques with the free seeds first,then i will try them on a female plant.Check out my photos of my third attempt through my profile.It's only 39days old in those pics,but turned out to be a male last week.
> It's my first time with a real light.Looks good except for being male.


Don't let that male get to full maturity in your grow room, even if there are ne females in there now the pollin could still hang around and pollinate future females.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 19, 2010)

> It sounds as though you would need to adjust the screen almost constantly to keep the leaves from poking through. If it did work I think it would be with a smaller screen, and much more then 20 ft. If you decide to give it a try let me know how it goes.


I think I will build a scaled down version...a 4x4...sure, i'll keep you fill in.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Folks, our system was down for a few days and we were unable to access the net...

Glad folks are here trying to help out! That is what this thread is all about!

I would like to make note for the new growers and first time scroggers. As with learning anything new, spending effort doing your own research is likely the most effective way to become educated however, knowing how to determine what references are reliable with correct information is just as important as anything. When your taking advice from someone over a thread, the same is true. Questioning someones views and being a critic are not "offensive gestures" that should be avoided. Be sure that the person giving you advice is credible. 

Woodsman~


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 22, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Hello Folks, our system was down for a few days and we were unable to access the net...
> 
> Glad folks are here trying to help out! That is what this thread is all about!
> 
> ...


Couldn't put it better myself..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 24, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I built, just finished a couple of days ago. It cost around $20 anda took just over 2.5 hours to build , excluding planning time. I would be happy to post a how to but I don't have any photos of the actual build.
> 
> -Grow'N'Smoke


$20 and a couple hours, common! You could rebuild for the sake of a how too.
I find that if I am not intending to do something, that its generally a better idea not to mention it. 

I like your build, look forward to seeing some photos of your run!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 24, 2010)

I could do another build, but I don't even know if the idea was worth building in the first place. And it shouldn't be hard to rebuild from the pictures alone. 

It is the how-to that I was offering. I was simply saying that it wouldn't come with pictures.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 24, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I could do another build, but I don't even know if the idea was worth building in the first place. And it shouldn't be hard to rebuild from the pictures alone.
> 
> It is the how-to that I was offering. I was simply saying that it wouldn't come with pictures.
> 
> - Grow'N'Smoke


No Prob buddy! 

"Worth" is a relative term. I figure its already worth allot in that you gave, god knows how many people, god knows how many new ideas!

Thanx!


----------



## sophanox (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a question for all yous expert scroggers, how many branches do you weave through one hole in the mesh? Like should you only weave one branch through one hole, or can you have multiple branches weaved through the same hole?

Cheers!


----------



## BudDoctor (Jan 27, 2010)

Just finished a SCRoG with Pot of Gold seeds, 3 females of 6 total. Aeroponics, 2x4x6'tall closet, 400 watt MH veg, 400 HPS flower, 11 weeks to harvest. Have grown on this set up for years with good results. sometimes they grew too tall and was an issue. using this method resulted in the best results ever (8 years in this set up, first with SCRoG). Dont think I will ever go back to normal grow in the closet. IMHO the process was simple and the results were amazing.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 27, 2010)

BudDoctor said:


> Just finished a SCRoG with Pot of Gold seeds, 3 females of 6 total. Aeroponics, 2x4x6'tall closet, 400 watt MH veg, 400 HPS flower, 11 weeks to harvest. Have grown on this set up for years with good results. sometimes they grew too tall and was an issue. using this method resulted in the best results ever (8 years in this set up, first with SCRoG). Dont think I will ever go back to normal grow in the closet. IMHO the process was simple and the results were amazing.


Great to hear.. Im actually thining of adding 250w mh... making it up to 500w (250hps 250mh)
My problem is getting the bulbs under one reflector.

I think my plants are very slow to flower and i think i know now... Humidy was up in the 70 - 80%... I've been 14- 10 since 5th Jan (due to cold weather) and 12-12 since 16th..
Ambient temp outside my little grow hut is 5'c (41'f)


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 8, 2010)

Got a question....

When do you remove all the leaf matter below the screen? I've slowly been taking off some of the branches that I feel wont make to the screen in time and others that have been in the way of strongers shoots.

The plant had been topped and then both tops were fimmed so I got a bit of a jungle on my hands 

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 9, 2010)

Was really hoping this thread wouldn't die before I got my scrog going


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Feb 9, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Got a question....
> 
> When do you remove all the leaf matter below the screen? I've slowly been taking off some of the branches that I feel wont make to the screen in time and others that have been in the way of strongers shoots.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there is a standard, but I remove any leaves that wont have room, or be tall enough, to get their full surface area on the screen. As far as chopping branches, I follow Uncle Ben's topping technique  for 4 tops, and I have never had a branch not make it to the screen.

With so much branching be sure that you leave the plant room to grow once you put it into flowering. Indicas can double and most sativas more than triple in size when their light cycle is changed.

I keep an eye on this thread, but feel free to pm me with questions, I'll do my best to give you good advice.

- Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 9, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I don't know if there is a standard, but I remove any leaves that wont have room, or be tall enough, to get their full surface area on the screen. As far as chopping branches, I follow Uncle Ben's topping technique  for 4 tops, and I have never had a branch not make it to the screen.
> 
> With so much branching be sure that you leave the plant room to grow once you put it into flowering. Indicas can double and most sativas more than triple in size when their light cycle is changed.
> 
> ...


Can someone give me some advice....
This is my second scrog attempt...
I feel the canopy is growing to high up from the screen.
Reason I say this is i think there are buds being covered by leaves..
I know there re arguements for leaving and removing leaves, certaintly ones that cover buds...
I was thinking of leaving it for 2 weeks and see if the other buds make it through to the light...
what do you think..?
























Thanks in advance..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 9, 2010)

sophanox said:


> i have a question for all yous expert scroggers, how many branches do you weave through one hole in the mesh? Like should you only weave one branch through one hole, or can you have multiple branches weaved through the same hole?
> 
> Cheers!


Good Day Folks! Sorry I have been away on a medical vacation. LOL

Well I suppose the answer to your question would be dependent on the size of the mesh/holes and size of the plants your pushing through them. I have several branches that end up sharing a hole. I use 2 inch by 3 inch mesh. Never a problem. The Tops can be trained further to avoid leaning shadows by attaching wire to the stem and then the screen; then bend the middle of the wire to add tension in order to position the cola where you want it. Another large mesh screen placed above the screen to support tall or heavy colas. 

Woodsman


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Feb 9, 2010)

Into the 12-12 for ten days. on the first two pics.

Last two pics from last grow.

2k watts and making cal ed happy!


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Grow'N'Smoke, think I'm on the right path now. Going to switch to 12/12 either today or tomorrow.

Good to see you back Woodsman. Thought you had left us but since you're back, I will try get some pics up later today 

Was also wanting to ask what everyones opinion is on a second flowering with scrog? My thinking is if you chop all the buds at the screen (leaving the lowest set of leaves and bud) then veg for a week, then switch to 12/12 again. Surely this wood save time?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Got a question....
> 
> When do you remove all the leaf matter below the screen? I've slowly been taking off some of the branches that I feel wont make to the screen in time and others that have been in the way of strongers shoots.
> 
> ...


A good Rule of thumb: Once the canopy begins to shade the lower growth, the removal should be done. I would give smaller branches a bit longer after removal of the foliage. (FULL SHADE, remember that photosynthesis occurs from the transfer of light energy by means of those leaves) "I have learned its more beneficial to leave them longer than cut/trim sooner"

Last Scrog: My largest cola came from the actual top of one plant, the second largest was from a branch that grew from the lowest point on the plant.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Was really hoping this thread wouldn't die before I got my scrog going


"Not before me, buddy!"


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> I don't know if there is a standard, but I remove any leaves that wont have room, or be tall enough, to get their full surface area on the screen. As far as chopping branches, I follow Uncle Ben's topping technique for 4 tops, and I have never had a branch not make it to the screen.
> 
> With so much branching be sure that you leave the plant room to grow once you put it into flowering. Indicas can double and most sativas more than triple in size when their light cycle is changed.
> 
> ...


 
Can you show us a photo please. I would like to see your grow......

The focus is not at the screen. It is above it. It is the potential of a plant in an even canopy with a filled space. 

When growing scrog, I am better suited if concerned about how to cut down the extra growth that overgrows my screen, rather than leaving enough room for "maybe" growth during flowering. Unless you know your strain well enough to plan for it, its better to over do. 

Comparing two photos makes it evident. Find and under filled screen photo, and an over filled screen (if you can find one) and compare. You will instantly know which problem you would rather have!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a challenge for you: Find a photo of an OVER filled Scrog.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought this was great, maybe it will spark someones interest here.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice Box! Looks full!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2010)

Notice: This set up uses a string screen at/above the canopy in order to combat leaning. The same method can be applied to a scrog that has tall colas which lean.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 10, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Notice: This set up uses a string screen at/above the canopy in order to combat leaning. The same method can be applied to a scrog that has tall colas which lean.


I'm confused as how that could be called a screen of green...
Nice though..!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Here's a challenge for you: Find a photo of an OVER filled Scrog.


Well, I don't know if this qualifies as "over filled" but you must admit it is FULL.
GWN


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> I'm confused as how that could be called a screen of green...
> Nice though..!!


that is not a SCROG, I believe what he was saying was that the string laced above the plants is to "hold their heads up" when they get heavy with Bud, and that you can do the same thing in SCROG if necessary.
I myself have to help some of my girls as they tend to get top heavy (and I just love top heavy girls)
GWN


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Can you show us a photo please. I would like to see your grow......


Currently I am not growing, I just moved and am in the process of building a grow space.



woodsmantoker said:


> The focus is not at the screen. It is above it. It is the potential of a plant in an even canopy with a filled space.


Actually, I was answering a question and the focus was under the screen.



woodsmantoker said:


> When growing scrog, I am better suited if concerned about how to cut down the extra growth that overgrows my screen, rather than leaving enough room for "maybe" growth during flowering. Unless you know your strain well enough to plan for it, its better to over do.
> 
> Comparing two photos makes it evident. Find and under filled screen photo, and an over filled screen (if you can find one) and compare. You will instantly know which problem you would rather have! [ /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 10, 2010)

alright i love this! can you give me any details about the grow?
more importantly the construction of this thing? its freaking sweet!
would make for an easy transition from my grow style into SCROG


Shack



woodsmantoker said:


>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll leave you to your tread because I can tell that I am offending you by giving advice. But before i go I have some advice for you. Get off your high horse and realize that you are not the only person that knows how to grow, and certainly not the only person entitled to give advice. Anyway, have fun attempting to bash anybody else that attempts to improve your thread.
-Grow'N'Smoke[/QUOTE]

Hey dude, swing your purse at somebody else - Woodsman is a very intelligent and helpful resource & you are not helping things.
Take your whining elsewhere.
Goodby.
GWN


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 11, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, I don't know if this qualifies as "over filled" but you must admit it is FULL.
> GWN


Simply Great! LOVE IT

Yep its full, but would YOU say (as the guy who cuts and weighs) its OVER full? LOL I doubt it! 

Thanks buddy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 11, 2010)

*Comment*_: "I'm confused as how that could be called a screen of green..._
_Nice though..!!" _

*Response: *By no means is it! The photo you are commenting about is simply to show a idea where a screening/support plane was created in order to support tall buds/plants at heights where leaning may become and issue. This concept can also be applied to scrog. It is often that I find a sativa that I would like to scrog however in that stretch is at its greatest during the first parts of flowering, it is important to address leaning/shading of towering colas. An additional support screen such as the one in the photo can be a huge help! *tip: for taller colas, fill your screen before flowering allowing growth above the screen to gain height over the screen before switching (remove lower growth just prior to 12-12).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Can someone give me some advice....
> This is my second scrog attempt...
> I feel the canopy is growing to high up from the screen.
> Reason I say this is i think there are buds being covered by leaves..
> ...


How did I miss ya buddy!?
Sorry bout that!

Well it looks great! You should be fine, certainly you can remove the growth below the screen, however I think the argument is "when?". 

Removing the leaf that covers bud sites will slow the stretch and deliver light to the site. Leaving it will trigger the plants response to stretch giving space between internodes. (as to how much will be strain dependent, and of course effected by the light distance from canopy)


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 11, 2010)

checkin in along for the read.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey scroggers been lurkin here for a few days. I havent started my journal yet but im gonna be a scrog set up. Ill explain a little about my set up. 

Room is 14' by 8' framed into my funky limestone basement.
2 600 watt hps mh
The room is sealed but i have very good ventialtion.
Within the room i have built a veg/clone/mother cab 3' by 4' which vents into the main room. 
I am still in remod after my last grow as you will see in my pics. This grow im going from soil to hydro which will be a 12 bucket DWC crossed with an EBB & FLOW system. I will be plumbing all buckets together and filling draining via a 55 gal reservoir which gravity feeds buckets. A pump will be used to drain back to res. 

So without further chit chat heres my room. Enjoy


I give you permission to enter.


This is the veg/clone/mother cab.


My DIY light hanger.


Raise up the lights.


The brakes.


Thats it for this part.


Ive got alotta pics so ill just show a few more. This is my flower room under remod but nearly finished.


This is my ventilation set up.
got an equal sized fresh air intake on opposite side of room.




These are my last 3 seedlings BC Purps. Starting over fresh this time. I had a plant go hermie and seed my whole last crop early on. Out of these 3 i will be trying to get a good mother to clone from. Got a long way to go. 

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 11, 2010)

my post got lost on the last page. 
any details about this grow? a thread maybe?
this is a cool setup and would make an easy transition for me from my current grow style.


Shack



woodsmantoker said:


>


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry the pics are not the best. Using my phone and the screen is cracked so could only see what they looked like now.

Anyway it's my first scrog, currently in second day of flower.

I would have liked to have removed more lower foliage by now but rushed to flip the lights due to time and worried about over growing my screen. Will be sorting this out over the next couple days.

Any advise is welcome.

Peace


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Shackleford.R

I'm sure some1 will help out with a bit more info for you soon but for now you could probably build you own versions just from the information in this thread.All that picture is really, is a very small scrog.

It does look pretty neat and tidy but with a bit of practise you could build and even better setup


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> my post got lost on the last page.
> any details about this grow? a thread maybe?
> this is a cool setup and would make an easy transition for me from my current grow style.
> 
> ...


Sorry Buddy! Didnt forget ya!

Im sorry I dont know how I didnt post the reply I had written to you, however the response was that I dont have any information on that grow unfortunately. I pulled that set of pics from the net after searching "Scrog" from google. What would you ask if you could? maybe I can help...?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Sorry the pics are not the best. Using my phone and the screen is cracked so could only see what they looked like now.
> 
> Anyway it's my first scrog, currently in second day of flower.
> 
> ...


Hey there Pal!
Glad to see you up and running! Well things look nice, I have a few questions out of curiosity. Whats the tape at the base of the plant? bug or support? Just curious. Looks like a repair but I was thinking taping with bug tape would not be a bad suggestion to folks who feel they may be at risk.. Just a thought.

What are you running for lighting? Is that organic in a trash can or DWC or what? 

Well, I would suggest removing any growth that is below your screen which yellows of course, however you can make an educated guess about what leaves are going to have the opportunity at light or not and remove those along with ones that are not healthy looking. Anything that looks pail, discolored, dull, etc. However, anything thats near the screen getting full light, or even vegetation that seems to be doing well regardless of shading, you may want to leave alone for a few days. I like minimizing the stress during transitioning from veg to bloom, its just helpful.

Peace brother, and keep us up!

Woodsman


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

home made 1" PVC stand, V-ed scrog design, Two plant set up with a plastic container probably near 2 liters or better, heavily perlite medium, likely a 50watt HPS, Sativa looking hybrid from seed I would suspect but not certain, Aluminum foil likely used for its reflective property. 

My guess....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

I would also note the mobility of this unit. This idea could be expanded to as large a design as you wish, and could be simply done with individual bucket set ups.

Good eyes Shackleford R.!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> How did I miss ya buddy!?
> Sorry bout that!
> 
> Well it looks great! You should be fine, certainly you can remove the growth below the screen, however I think the argument is "when?".
> ...


Thanks for the advice Woodsman..
If i get a chance tonight I'll give them a trim underneath..
I guess it just expieriance to know how much to cut off..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

"I guess it just experience to know how much to cut off.. "

Certianly True!
Thus what ever you do, you have gained from in your bank of experience.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 12, 2010)

you answered most of the questions i would have. mainly the medium being used.
also just the design of things. the PVC is also acting as a stand under the container?
so its a stand and screen all in one? very cool! i might throw one of these together down the road.
oh and please, call me Shack 


Shack


----------



## Frutek (Feb 12, 2010)

Im not sure im allowed to post a link to another forum or anything similar but i found this and it looks great, plus it might give ppl some good ideas.
http://www.hanfburg.de/forum/userforum/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000043.html
If this is not allowed pls remove this post.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2010)

Your full of knowledge Woodsman.. thanks..

I was looking at a vertical scrog... Thinking of attempting one maybe next year once i've a few flat scrogs under my belt..

Whats you view on vertical scrog...?

Thanks again..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

Frutek said:


> Im not sure im allowed to post a link to another forum or anything similar but i found this and it looks great, plus it might give ppl some good ideas.
> http://www.hanfburg.de/forum/userforum/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000043.html
> If this is not allowed pls remove this post.


Thanks for the link!

If this thread has links to the best resources for scrog available, the goal here is being met! If there is a link to this forum because its the best resource to information about scrog, be it posted or linked, well than that too mets the goal!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

If I you were to design a scrog proto for sale, how would you sell the idea of scrog in your ad for the product or line your selling?

Hows this?






* SCROG*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 12, 2010)

This Cab uses a design that allows the screen and resivior to slide out on a tray. Nice!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> This Cab uses a design that allows the screen and resivior to slide out on a tray. Nice!


I really need to think about this with my next grow..
currently i have to lay on my back and crawl under neath..
That is a cool idea....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 12, 2010)

Huh i must be invisible? Not welcome?


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 12, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Huh i must be invisible? Not welcome?



I believe we are all welcome here  Think there's just been a lot of chatter over the last couple days. I saw you pics just before posting mine but forgot all about them after the hassle I had uploading mine 

Looks like a nice neat setup, guessing a lot of planning has gone into this? Hope to see some more pics when you get scrogging.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 12, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Hey there Pal!
> Glad to see you up and running! Well things look nice, I have a few questions out of curiosity. Whats the tape at the base of the plant? bug or support? Just curious. Looks like a repair but I was thinking taping with bug tape would not be a bad suggestion to folks who feel they may be at risk.. Just a thought.
> 
> What are you running for lighting? Is that organic in a trash can or DWC or what?
> ...



It started out as a 20ltr DWC setup but when deciding to switch to scrog I thought I would need to extra root space. Turned out my kitchen bin holds the bucket quite well so cut the bottom off, put it in and made it light tight.

The tape is unfortunately to fix a break. Nothing too serious but more for preventing further damage. So far (touch wood) I've been ok on the bug front.

Was using a 400mh and have just switched to 600hps coolstar, got my light very nice and close 

Thanks for the heads up on stress, it's the one thing I'm trying most to avoid.

Peace


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Huh i must be invisible? Not welcome?


Wow.. some work you have put in to your room.. looks well built...
Can't wait to see the out come of it all..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Into the 12-12 for ten days. on the first two pics.
> 
> Last two pics from last grow.
> 
> 2k watts and making cal ed happy!


Hey Boomer! 

What strain are you running? I like your anti scratch guard foam! 

Good post! I look forward to seeing more down the line. Tell us more.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

danksmoker77 said:


> Hi all fellow scroggers!!! I am also a first time scrogger as well as a first time grower. I have put in hours upon hours of research before I even thought about planting a seed. I too decided scrog was the best method in growing. I would like to express the importance of early training to achieve a full, even, scrog. Early training is as simple as tieing down the top of the plant to prevent it from growing vertically. For a newb trying to understand this it might be overwhelming. Here are a few pics of my early training methods that enabled me to scrog quite easily.
> 
> All I did was tie the tops down by drilling holes around the rim of my buckets and tieing them down with some small soft rope. I am very excited to see how they turn out. Her is a current pic of my screen at day 1 of 12/12.
> 
> This is 5 plants and I have about 40 tops filling in my screen. Wow, it should be a heck of a harvest!!!!


Thanks for your post buddy!
Good info, good shots of the plants. Any questions or comments from you are welcomed. Let us know how things go!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

Durbanplaya
"Using a 1m2 screen and a 400w or 600w aircooled light, what yield could be expected? "

1' X 2' screen with 400 OR? 600w....? What strain, what method below the screen (organic in what pot size/DWC/flood drain,areo,etc?) How long a veg time? What percentage of screen are you filling before triggering flowering?

These are the details that help predict harvest. Why dont you give me a list of what your planning, and ill do my best. Srry about the delay in this responce pal!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

Grow'N'Smoke said:


> Woodsman, what kind of light are you growing under?
> 
> - Grow'N'Smoke


Twin 400's. I move my lights twice weekly in order to improve filling and uniformity.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

triniman said:


> your lights are way too far they should be like 1 foot away from the tops of the plants with proper ventalation


 
My lights move 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

_"Mine is in it's seconed week of flowering and Im confused to wether I pull and re train the stalks that are sticking up or leave them to grow as they are,_
_Currently they are about 3" above the screen.. "_

If you are switching to 12-12 prior to the fill of your screen, say at 60-70% then you will certianly need to train until filled or the concept becomes a bit lost. I work 2" X 3" Mesh. My rule of thumb is once the top is 3 - 4 inches above the screen it should reach that distance outward to the next hole.

However, if you veg till full, then you are only working the actual scrog for that time being, and the flowering time is spent growing vertically and filling your vertical space with flowering plant. In this case training more or less ends at the switch of flowering. Maintaining however is key. Colas lean, leafs shade, new growth can crowd. 

Dont be fooled by the idea that scrog is FOR those who are restricted in space. That idea leads people to believe that scrogging is for small spaces only and unless your constantly buying land, everyone is restricted to some space.... I like to (no mater what size it is) fill it.... I can only do that with scrog, due to PLANT number restrictions....

If you are however, restricted in height as you are, your concern should be a shroud around the bulbs so the colas can reach the light and not be burned before you have a chance to reposition them.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 13, 2010)

Thundernuts said:


> The seeds i will be using are big bang feminized seeds from ghs.Do you still recommend clones,or will seeds do the trick?


 
You can certianly scrog seed plants, however its a faster cycle doing the same from clone.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 13, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> I believe we are all welcome here  Think there's just been a lot of chatter over the last couple days. I saw you pics just before posting mine but forgot all about them after the hassle I had uploading mine
> 
> Looks like a nice neat setup, guessing a lot of planning has gone into this? Hope to see some more pics when you get scrogging.


Thanks for the welcome guys. Yes ive got a lot of planning and $ invested. Got a long ways to go before the scrog begins. Ill be vegging cloning and vegging some more for a couple months. I show you the progress as it comes along. 



Jay_normous said:


> Wow.. some work you have put in to your room.. looks well built...
> Can't wait to see the out come of it all..


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 13, 2010)

^Don't worry dude, for some reason the time just flies by when planning and building a scrog. Well it did for my first go anyway, think it was the excitement 

Woodsman

I filled the screen to about 70% before flipping the lights, topped and fimmed so got 8 tops. Other details on page 22. Veg time was about 4-6 weeks...

Realy keen to see the end result, will have some more pic in a few days.


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 15, 2010)

I always thought of SCROG being the opposite of SOG. SOG=Many plants, single cola SCROG= single plant, many colas.
Where do you get the mesh?


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 16, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> I always thought of SCROG being the opposite of SOG. SOG=Many plants, single cola SCROG= single plant, many colas.
> Where do you get the mesh?



You not the only 1 mate. I only realised the potential of Scrog a couple months ago

The mesh can be bought at most garden centres and then you just build the screen to whatever size you want. I got mine in a roll of 10m x .5m Think they also use a kind of mesh for retainer walls so you might find something suitable at a DIY place.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. Yes ive got a lot of planning and $ invested. Got a long ways to go before the scrog begins. Ill be vegging cloning and vegging some more for a couple months. I show you the progress as it comes along.


Welcome Welcome Welcome,
You certainly are!

I am a bit blind but did see your original post however, twice now I have written you a lengthy message and some how failed to get it posted. My apologies!

Very clean set up. Great choice with the 600's, very efficient. Your room seems a bit big for the foot print of two 600's, will you be moving your lights some how? 

Mylar sheeting looks good, It reminds me of a old grow I ran. Had an old friend who was a glass man. He cut and fit mirror for the entire room as you have done with mylar. Looked outrageous!!! Hope you find the same thrills in seeing your garden bloom in your nice new shinny room buddy!. G.L.

Love it! keep us up, we certainly enjoyed your first post, and look forward to seeing your scrog.

Welcome again,
Woodsman~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> It started out as a 20ltr DWC setup but when deciding to switch to scrog I thought I would need to extra root space. Turned out my kitchen bin holds the bucket quite well so cut the bottom off, put it in and made it light tight.
> 
> The tape is unfortunately to fix a break. Nothing too serious but more for preventing further damage. So far (touch wood) I've been ok on the bug front.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. The tape works quite well huh? Its neat that you can break a branch almost in half, tape it back and your good to go.... Glad its not bug tape, thats a bigger problem to have, but like I said before, if you end up using it anyways its a good preventative. 

Another guy using 600. Good deal! Good choice. Let us know how you like that light. I think you make a good point with getting it close. Other scroggers should take note of products that help us achieve the goal more easily. A bit of explanation as to how it applies to Scrog would make a nice little review, and a good clinical trial for other scroggers to view. Thanks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> I always thought of SCROG being the opposite of SOG. SOG=Many plants, single cola SCROG= single plant, many colas.
> Where do you get the mesh?


Hello there neilsweaky, 

Scrog is a method of growing that is based around a few tried and trued concepts. The ideas used, make the method applicable to many situations and circumstances. This means there is no ONE way of scrog. 
I would say the first and most obvious idea that scrog uses, is the creation of an even surface of which to deliver light to (created by the screen). The advantage of having many tops that get equal lighting opportunity becomes evident in SOG however the numbers of plants needed is minimized using Scrog. The next is the concept of filling a given space in order to maximize on production potential. This too can be seen as an advantage in SOG however once again your dealing with larger plant numbers. It may not be considered opposite of SOG in that many of the benefits are the same however, the need for plant numbers is certainly opposite. 

Any screen works. Some better than others. Chicken fencing would be as small a mesh size as I could recommend. Can be purchased most anywhere. Im not going to give a plug for any one, Ill simply say that if you cant find it.....Might want to stick with SOG.


----------



## xxsaticxx (Feb 16, 2010)

for scrog'in I'm curious about wats the best sized plant pots should b used ? B4 everyone jumps the gun n asks wat size growing space I have , i m growin blue mystic seeds, and arura indica beans in a 7' high x 4' wide x 3' deep closet. I'm runnin a150 hps light and a 250w MH light. I'm gettin another 150w hps light from a friend b4 I start germin the seeds. I am using 5gallon buckets for my plant right now but I'm not using the screen of green technique. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

DWC scrog unit?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 16, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


>


Wow.. now thats a scrog grow..
You have such ease of access compared to my grow..
Nice job...


----------



## quillo (Feb 16, 2010)

This is just my second post here at rollitup, so please be gentle. 

Something that has always seemed odd to me about scrog is the idea that during flowering fan leaves should be displaced, and even cut, so that the light can shine on the buds. But the bud is primarily a reproductive structure and so its surfaces are not likely to be as good at gathering light energy as the leaves surfaces are, so I'd think the more leaves the better. 

Also, does the bud really need any light at all? Some say that a shaded bud will result in more stretch, but in as far as stretch is environmentally stimulated, (as opposed to being a matter of genetics), wouldn't it be the light level at the leaves rather than the buds that controls stretch? After all, it's the leaves that have mediated internode length according to light intensity since the plant was a seedling; is there any evidence that the buds share that job during flowering?

I happen to know of some White Russian that is just two weeks into flower and have placed a little opaque hood over one developing bud, leaving nearby buds unshaded. I'm hoping to see if the shaded bud developes less, or is less potent, than the unshaded ones. I know this isn't a high-quality experiment, but hopefully its results will be a little interesting.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

The tray holding buckets could also be connected to a hoist system that allows the whole mod to raise and lower as needed....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 16, 2010)

quillo said:


> This is just my second post here at rollitup, so please be gentle.
> 
> Something that has always seemed odd to me about scrog is the idea that during flowering fan leaves should be displaced, and even cut, so that the light can shine on the buds. But the bud is primarily a reproductive structure and so its surfaces are not likely to be as good at gathering light energy as the leaves surfaces are, so I'd think the more leaves the better.
> 
> ...


summed up: does photosynthisis occur in flowers?, particularly cannabis plants. Certainly!

Not all the parts of a cannabis flower convert energy by means of light, however some parts do such as the calyx, or sepals. In both can be found
chloroplasts and mitochondrion.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been reading a lot about Scrogging and I found in my garage what I think will make a good set up for it. So I took a 4 week old Feminized Aurora Indica plant and set it up! Can't wait to see what she dose in it! I'm keeping a journal the link should be at the bottom of the post if your interested in checking it out. I'll post some pics here too! What do you think? 

I'm using: 400 watt MH conversion light for veg, 400 watt HPS light for Flowering, Fox Farm nutes Grow BIG Big, Bloom, & Tiger Bloom, Black Gold Organic potting mix, & I have but not sure if I want to use it for my first scrog Bushmaster. Gravity, and Snowstorm Ultra.

I modified my set up a little today, I think its much better like this. First off I raised up the rack and put it on legs. Now I can put the drain pan on the floor under the pot, which makes flushing and watering much easier. I also removed the big green pipe in the center of the screen. It really was not doing anything, just getting in the way. With it gone it gives the main stem a little more room to breath & grow! 
I added three updated pics!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 18, 2010)

Well there ya go buddy, good luck with that. It should work just fine. I am sure you will soon be on your way to building your next scrog.


----------



## quillo (Feb 19, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> summed up: does photosynthisis occur in flowers?, particularly cannabis plants. Certainly!
> 
> Not all the parts of a cannabis flower convert energy by means of light, however some parts do such as the calyx, or sepals. In both can be found
> chloroplasts and mitochondrion.


A succinct and helpful answer, thank you. I still wonder though if light energy captured by a bud will fatten that bud directly, or does it benefit the bud indirectly by benefiting the plant overall? I'm not familiar with botany or its terms so it's hard to articulate my question well, but hopefully you know what I'm asking.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 22, 2010)

_"I still wonder though if light energy captured by a bud will fatten that bud directly"_

*Yep it will!*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 22, 2010)

Wolfscott,

That looks like it will work great. Good find! Thanks for the post.
Keep em comming! How bout a few of the plants working into the screen?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 22, 2010)

Quillo
_"This is j__ust my second post here at rollitup, so please be gentle." _

Good questions, glad to have ya!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 22, 2010)

ATTENTION SCROGGERS:

*4' X 4' Scrog COMPETITION*

No height restrictions, No method or medium restrictions, the only restriction is to stay within 4' X 4' or less on width of screen. Vertical is fine!

*1st Place SCROG KING: Heaviest Harvest, Best Overall.*

*2nd Place Master Scrogger: Full, heavy, healthy, Just Awsome!*

*3rd Place Scrog Tech: Best Design.*

Winners will be decided by vote via competition judges, and will take home a 420 gift packet, along with being crowned first annual. *R.I.U. Scrog King!*
Packet includes: _To be determined by thread users, donations will be accepted!_

Apply to be a judge! Those chosen will receive a judges packet including a chance to win a hand carved pipe from Alaska. (Carved by Antler Artisan; Woodsmantoker)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 22, 2010)

Well fellow scroggers, heres your chance!
After following other competitions here on RIU, I have realized what a learning experience it is for all and would like to see the same done with SCROG. If there is interest and enough folks willing to compete, I will go ahead and post the link.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 22, 2010)

WOW sounds interesting...If this wasn't my first Scrog maybe I would try it out! But I'm still learning. LOL 
How many more weeks do you all think before I should switch to 12/12?? See pic! she is 5 weeks old now! under 400watt MH. In 3 gallon pot, filled with black gold potting mix, and I'm using fox farm, nutes. I so want to bud her now, it so hard not to. Especially when I'm out ! LOL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 23, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> WOW sounds interesting...If this wasn't my first Scrog maybe I would try it out! But I'm still learning. LOL
> How many more weeks do you all think before I should switch to 12/12?? See pic! she is 5 weeks old now! under 400watt MH. In 3 gallon pot, filled with black gold potting mix, and I'm using fox farm, nutes. I so want to bud her now, it so hard not to. Especially when I'm out ! LOL


Which Pic?


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 23, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Which Pic?


My bad, I forgot to upload the pics. LOL Smoked to much last night! Here they are!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 23, 2010)

If your not restricted on room around the screen, I would wait till its near full before I switched. Dont worry so much about pushing larger leaves through the screen, let the smaller parts of the top shoots poke through and stretch a bit. Once tall enough to reach a new hole, pull it back through and move it outward. It should only be a couple weeks maybe, and you will be ready to switch. The first two weeks into flower there will be a jump in the plants stretch so you may want to plan to flower a bit before the screen is 100% full.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 23, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> If your not restricted on room around the screen, I would wait till its near full before I switched. Dont worry so much about pushing larger leaves through the screen, let the smaller parts of the top shoots poke through and stretch a bit. Once tall enough to reach a new hole, pull it back through and move it outward. It should only be a couple weeks maybe, and you will be ready to switch. The first two weeks into flower there will be a jump in the plants stretch so you may want to plan to flower a bit before the screen is 100% full.


Thanks a bunch! That pretty much what I thought, I just wanted to hear if from someone who had done it before. I broke off my first branch today ( by mistake)..LOL It was a little small branch, maybe too small to clone but I tryed it anyways. I think maybe next time I will use two plants instead of one. Thanks again!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 23, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> My bad, I forgot to upload the pics. LOL Smoked to much last night! Here they are!


I really dig this!! might do something similar for my first venture in SCRoG


Shack


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 24, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Thanks a bunch! That pretty much what I thought, I just wanted to hear if from someone who had done it before. I broke off my first branch today ( by mistake)..LOL It was a little small branch, maybe too small to clone but I tryed it anyways. I think maybe next time I will use two plants instead of one. Thanks again!



I like that, you sound like me a couple weks ago. Also on my first srog, broke a branch and tried to clone it. Best of luck with your scrog

Sorry haven't been on in a while guys, first 2 weks of flowering is keeping me busy. Got some pics from a few days ago, will try get some new ones today and catch up on what I missed.

Happy viewing


----------



## jokero11 (Feb 24, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Well fellow scroggers, heres your chance!
> After following other competitions here on RIU, I have realized what a learning experience it is for all and would like to see the same done with SCROG. If there is interest and enough folks willing to compete, I will go ahead and post the link.


im in think its a great idea..

I got my seedlings up and running not sure on the desing yet im still working on it,
i ll probs b using just 1 of my 600w so 4x4 sounds good.
this will b my third grow but only my second scrog grow..
i was very pleased with the results from my first scrog its the way forward.
but sorry no pics but ill be sure to get plenty for the comp i recently got a good camera..

come on scroggers whos in?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 24, 2010)

subed..nice thread


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Thanks a bunch! That pretty much what I thought, I just wanted to hear if from someone who had done it before. I broke off my first branch today ( by mistake)..LOL It was a little small branch, maybe too small to clone but I tryed it anyways. I think maybe next time I will use two plants instead of one. Thanks again!


Just like stretching your own limbs, take your time. Some plants do this more easily than others, but almost all of them repair them selfs very quickly. Worry not my friend!

For a neat read, look up: Tissue Culture of Cannabis. Maybe some day you will be able to mail out your "broke offs" to a friend to grow.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> I like that, you sound like me a couple weks ago. Also on my first srog, broke a branch and tried to clone it. Best of luck with your scrog
> 
> Sorry haven't been on in a while guys, first 2 weks of flowering is keeping me busy. Got some pics from a few days ago, will try get some new ones today and catch up on what I missed.
> 
> Happy viewing


Glad you made it back pal!
Filling out, moving along! Good deal. Looks fine, could you do us a big favor and take a few shots without your HPS on? The are more easily viewed without it. Thanks buddy!

So how do you feel? Based on rate of growth, speed of stretch over the last few during flowering. Do you feel you chose the right time for switching? Let us know what your experiences are like!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

jokero11 said:


> im in think its a great idea..
> 
> I got my seedlings up and running not sure on the desing yet im still working on it,
> i ll probs b using just 1 of my 600w so 4x4 sounds good.
> ...


Sounds good Jokero! 

Glad to see interest. 

No worries about the photos, wont need them untill your ready to register. Ill post the link when its up.

Lets get a least 10 or so folks willing to commit before I post it though.

THANKS!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 25, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Sounds good Jokero!
> 
> Glad to see interest.
> 
> ...


I'd like to but have a little light (250w)..
Maybe there is a infant prize..!!
also wont be ready to start for another month or so yet..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

By all means, we can change and critique the comp if you folks like. Maybe we do three categories, with all three places for each. Giving opportunities for "new to scrog" folks to have a chance at a nice prize. 
I think having the community share ideas and voice opinions on how we should do it, will be the most productive approach. I again, would like to see more interest in the idea however. I would also like to take the conversations over the idea to another thread. I will post a temp thread for conversations, questions, comments, etc. regarding the competition. 

BRB.


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey what's up everyone, never tryed scrog before does this look like it would work?


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

Milk crate! Right on! Looks like it might hold back some light, but should work just fine! I'm only working on my first Scrog, so you might want to wait for someone more experienced to comment. Good Idea though, I got a bunch of them around. Do you have a journal? I would like to see how this works.


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol thanks man, your right about holding back a little light but I put the lights really really close and it looks like its getting pretty good light penetration, I have a good feeling it will work, knock on wood, but yea I have a thread if you'd like to check it out, ill keep ya updated https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/304815-super-silver-haze-cfl-hydro.html


WolfScott said:


> Milk crate! Right on! Looks like it might hold back some light, but should work just fine! I'm only working on my first Scrog, so you might want to wait for someone more experienced to comment. Good Idea though, I got a bunch of them around. Do you have a journal? I would like to see how this works.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

Well certainly. 

Most anything will! Thats part of the beauty. Some things however, require more attention to probable issues such as inability to reach the undergrowth. Whats the plan for accessing the plant under the screen?


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've given that some thought already its a little bit off of the ground so I still have access to the lower portion of the plant to be able to feed it and check for problems and what not


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I will change the light cycle to 12/12 on Monday morning. I just took two updated pics. If I take a two week stretch into consideration, my screen should be just about full. I can't wait any longer..LOL


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 25, 2010)

Right on dude shes coming along very nice  cant wait to see her flowers


WolfScott said:


> I think I will change the light cycle to 12/12 on Monday morning. I just took two updated pics. If I take a two week stretch into consideration, my screen should be just about full. I can't wait any longer..LOL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL, as my kids would say "Iss All good!"

I assure you your screen will not be full if you flower now, however I bet you will still be impressed and pleased.  

If your itchin' go ahead! You will have bud soon, and a new reason to do it again! 

Its a blast no matter what, I know the first run with scrog is a toes in the water situation for most folks. With scrog however, once you find you can swim just like the rest of em' it wont matter how deep the pool is, you'll always want it full!


----------



## jokero11 (Feb 25, 2010)

With scrog however said:


> lol very well put..


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

I am just really itching to get flowering.LOL This is why: when I first ordered my seeds I decided to flower my bag seed mother plant just to get rid of the "unknown". That was my last harvest. When I got my seeds in I started right away. i wanted to flower some right away, and save some for mothers. The first two seedlings I grew, I put in a homemade aeroponic tote, after about 4 weeks they got root rot and died. I planted more seeds as soon as the two in the tote got sick, but It had set me back a few weeks. Its been over 4 going on 5 months since my last harvest, and that sucks when you get used to harvesting something every two months or so. LOL So yea, the screen will not be totally full. But I promise, the next one will be. LOL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

Tip: When your running a hydro system and your having root problems that you cant cure, with a plant you cant afford to lose, transplant to organic soil. 

P.S. Dont worry about removing the hydro medium and container, plant it too!


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 25, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Tip: When your running a hydro system and your having root problems that you cant cure, transplant to organic soil.


light was seeping through my tote, I since fixed the problem with 6 mil Black & white poly, and a hot glue gun.LOL I did try to save the plants by transplanting to Black Gold organic potting mix. But I was only able to save one. The one I saved I gave to my cousin and he is going to make a mom out of her. Thanks for the good advice! If I could give you more + rep I would LOL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

When it comes to gardening there are several things in mind when it comes to tools. When it comes to cultivating cannabis there are more specifics that we can think of such as our Ph testers, and hand held microscopes and magnifying glasses. Scrog is no less with specific tools that are needed and or just plain helpful such as tie downs, and long blade scissors. 

Another tool I would like to note on is the LIM or Light Intensity Meter.

What this little guy does is let you measure the light intensity emitted from your lamp at chosen distances. Thus, you can see how far away your light losses intensity and can adjust your set up accordingly (screen dimension, light hood reflector shape etc, distance from light etc.) You become more accurate in providing equal light to all parts of your scrog. BINGO

These can be purched cheaply online, I googled Light Intestiy Meters Shopping results, and found several under $50.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 25, 2010)

*You may or may not agree with all the info provided in this read, but I thought it was worth sharing for sure!*

_"I am not crediting myself with this info. I reproduced this with permission."_

This article is intended to provide information for new growers using the ``ScrOG'' or ``Screen of Green'' method in mini or micro cabinets under small HPS lights, in the range of 70 to 250 watts. I won't spend too much time on 400, 600 and 1000 watt grows, as that's outside the scope of my experience. See the ``links'' post below for further materials regarding 400 watt and other scrogs.


Small HPS lights, alternatives

Small HPS lights are perfect for growing cannabis in restricted space conditions, as they produce the most light from a given amount of electricity of any suitable lamp for cultivation, and produce a spectrum that is favorable for flower growth. The spectrum is not the best for vegetative growth, but that isn't really important to scrog growing, as the vegetative period is so short. Lights as small as 35 watts are available by stripping components from security lights commonly available at discount hardware stores. 250 watt lights can produce as much per foot in scrog conditions as 1000 watt lights in room growing. A single 70 watt light can produce enough for an average pot smoker in a space as small as 1 sq. ft. 

MH lights are available in small sizes, but they produce less light and more heat than their HPS counterparts, and heat is an important consideration in cabinet-style growing. Some growers like the MH spectrum for vegetative growth, but there is no real vegetative period in most scrog growing. Some believe the MH spectrum produces tighter buds. I tried a 250 MH and found it to be very hot and much weaker than the HPS. In fact, the 220 HPS conversion bulb has performed better than the MH with the same ballast.

I should note that oldtimer1 states that some MH spectrum should be included in the flowering phase in order to fully develop the complexities of the psychoactive profile of a suitable plant. Perhaps a supplemental small MH could be included at the empty end of a 150-250 HPS hood.

Regarding fluorescents, the light to heat ratio is even worse than an MH, and I am not aware of any situation in micro and mini growing where I would favor them over small HPS lights (see second part for a discussion of small-scale fluorescent scrogs). Compact fluorescents have been quite popular on the boards recently, and they look quite bright to the eye, even the 20 watters. But the plants aren't fooled, and the dull yellow glow of the small HPS lamps is manna to cannabis. 

Note that these lights are quite weak compared to 400, 600 or 1000 watt lights used in production growing. Intensity means that the light can be farther away from the plant and still be bright enough at the bud surface to produce. Intensity is necessary for tight bud formation.

To get the most out of a small HPS light, you must keep the bud sites within the productive range of the bulb, a lopsided sphere extending out from the lamp source. For a 250 watt light, that circle of light extends out about 20" from the lamp. For a 70 watt light, the maximum distance is apparently around 8". A group of tall, skinny plants under such a light would only be properly lit at the very tops of the plants, leaving the bottom parts shaded out and in a low intensity light field, producing small, lightweight buds at best.

Ideally you would like all the buds within that magic circle of light intensity, and you would like that sphere of light completely filled with buds. How can that be accomplished?



*The scrog method*

The essential detail of the scrog method is a screen, usually poultry netting, typically suspended between the planting medium and the lamp. The plants grow up to the screen and then are ``trained'' under the screen, resulting in a flat table of plant growth, a field rather than a forest. Because all the buds are growing at the same height, it is possible to get all the growth within the effective circle of light from the lamp, maximizing production from the space. It's really that simple.

Well, nothing new under the sun, the method has been used for years. In modern terms, the method was first popularized on the internet by the work of pH on the usenet group Alt Drugs Pot Cultivation, or ``ADPC'' for short. You can access ADPC from several web-based sources, and pH still posts there regularly. But the method as initially used by pH was designed to tweak production from a large area under fluorescent lights, like the ``multi-shelf'' method explained in his article on N.P. Kaye's Lycaeum site. N.P. Kaye is in fact credited with the term ``screen of green'', which pH shortened to ``ScrOG''. 

I am aware of a least two growers who used scrog and HID lights before that time, one based on a mention in Robert Clarke's book ``Marijuana Botany'', which was also a source for pH. But most work involving scrog and HID lights is quite recent. It is noted by pH that the first ``yield-o-rama'' post for HID scrog was in July of 1997. I became aware of the method from a medical grower in the final days of the Hemp B.C. boards, Savapalet, a posting buddy of Aeric 77.

Before discussing the method in detail, let's explore the other alternative for small HPS lights, the plantlet sea of green method.

*Sea of green*

The plantlet sea of green method was developed to maximize the speed of cannabis growing in limited height situations. In a typical sea of green setup of this type, clones are planted at densities as high as 9 per sq. ft. Within a short time after being established, the lights are switched to a 12 hour dark period. What happens to the planted clone?

The clone could just sit there, stretch a bit under the light regime, and flower, producing a tiny little bud with a couple of seeds. But that rarely, if ever, happens. Instead the clone takes off in a rush of growth, forming a woody main stem and branches. If the plant is suitable for sea of green growing, it will stop short of the lights and flower. Most indica dominated plants stop short enough to be grown using this method. That process is at the heart of the sea of green method, as it results in the smallest possible plant flowering in the quickest possible time.

Why does the clone act in this manner? The actual process is subject to debate. Your author suspects that the clone reads the light switch as fall, and has a mechanism that recognizes that it's too small to produce seed. So the clone goes into a furious growth mode that stops when the plant reaches a minimum height set within its genetic software, and then flowers. Others argue that the clone's response is just a variation on the normal stretching process that happens when flowering is forced in any size plant. For purposes of the discussion here, it doesn't really matter why the response occurs, just that you can rely on it.

The problem with the sea of green method under small HPS lamps is that it produces a number of small spikes under the lamp, a forest rather than a field. The plants crowd each other out and shade the lower portions, which in any event are too far from the light source. As we discussed above, tall and skinny is not productive under a small light. I grew initially using this method, based on books and magazines that I read before designing my 250 watt system, and it worked well for many years, yielding just over 1 oz. per ft. Not bad, but it can be so much better.

Note that in the mid-90's, the term ``sea of green'' started being applied to much larger plants and grows, even multiple 1000 watt installations over room-sized grow tables, with 3 foot plants spaced at one per foot. It seems the original meaning of the term, the SSSC plantlet method, has been almost forgotten. 


*Basic flat, fast scrog* 

The screen method used by pH relied on a long vegetative period for the plants to cover a large area of screen held close to a series of fluorescent tubes. The method I will describe here uses the same sort of growth process that occurs in a plantlet method sea of green plant, and is very fast. The screen should be set about 8-12" above the planting medium, if possible. There are two purposes for that gap. First, you have to get your hands underneath the screen in order to handle the plant shoots and to remove excess growth shaded out under the screen. Second, there needs to be sufficient space for the plant to branch. Branching is essential to scrog. I prefer a space of about 10" for a 250 watt light, but some growers prefer shorter gaps for smaller lights, as little as 4-6". 

Note that the screen does not have to be absolutely flat, and there are good arguments for dishing the screen to match the curvature of the light field. I don't radically dish my screen, but I do tie down the middle of the screen to prevent the screen from being pushed up, which would be counter-productive.

The clones are set under the screen at a density of about 1 plant per sq. ft. Experience in using the method with various types of plants may result in more or fewer plants, but 1 per ft. is a good starting point. Note that plant density is much lower than for plantlet-method sea of green. That means fewer clones to manage and fewer plants to be holding in a bust, a factor in sentencing guidelines.

Why clones, by the way? By the time you find out which plants are male and female from seed, it would be impossible to extract the males from the foliage wound into the screen and fill in the gaps with female shoots, without a real mess on your hands. Seed plants also waste several inches of height before a mature stem section is reached from which branching can begin, whereas clones branch right from the medium. Height control is typically a limiting factor in cabinet growing. With female seeds it may be possible to grow a predictable scrog by raising the screen height, making up for the wasted stem length. Seed plants may react differently to forcing as well. I have no experience in scrog from seed.

The clones are established and kicked into vegetative growth. Assuming an 8-12" gap, just about the time where the growing tips penetrate a few inches above the screen, say at two weeks, the lights are switched to a 12 hour dark period. Ideally a response similar to the sea of green method kicks in as explained above. Instead of stopping and flowering, the plants take off, filling the screen with growth. At a density of 1 plant per ft., it usually works out that the plants stop and ``crown off'' just as the screen is filled. It's really magic to see it happen. Note that this timing method is not universal. Different plants may require more vegetative growth, or perhaps even less. My advice is to start by forcing early, because overgrowth creates an unproductive canopy, more salad than buds.

The timing is so critical. You must be around during this period to guide the growth under the screen, and to make sure all gaps in the screen are filled, one bud site per screen hole with standard poultry netting (2 x 3 inch holes). I have no position on removing fan leaves in general, but in a small scrog grow, fan leaves would overwhelm the neighboring buds, and normally they are removed. Get a good sharp, clean set of pruning scissors and just leave them with the grow. You'll need them every couple of days during this period. Note that some growers disagree, so feel free to experiment. I'm no expert on the matter, but I haul out tubs of leaves and get pretty decent results, I think.

Training really isn't difficult. With a limber plant I usually let the shoots grow vertically above the screen and then pull them under by the stem, re-orienting the stem horizontally under the screen to line up bud sites with screen holes. You don't have to tie anything down, as the upward pressure of the stem will nail the foliage to the screen, but some growers like to tie off stems to the screen during the early phases of screen filling. Here's what one grower, Ultimate, has to say on the subject:

``I swear by twist ties and have a huge stock. They can be found just about anywhere. Purchase ties which are most flexible (wire with the smallest diameter) and coated with plastic not paper, as the paper will eventually mold. 

``So why twist tie? Two reasons when training for in any screen application. 

1. Pre-training. (Exact placement of main stems, growth shoots and branches)

2. Bud-training. (Bending, stem crushing/crimping, and repositioning) 

``When initially induced to 12/12, the main tip/tips that hit the netting are immediately trained 90 degrees perpendicular to the netting. This allows for the light to concentrate the most productive part of the plant, forcing the most efficient production the plant can dish out. Branches under the netting are allowed some time to reach the light, but less than half will see light because you're concentrating on efficiency. The most efficient growth will occur where the main stem bends on a 90 degree and beyond, which receives the most light. 

``I like to leave the ties long enough for the plant hold the shape desired. Main stem usually around the second week (give or take) , and branches will always vary. Branches coming off the main stem parallel to the netting are spread as far from the main stem as possible making for a even canopy, more bud sites per square, and controlling overall height. 

``To a certain extent the buds freeze at a certain point and height/stem length slows. The canopy height is close to being established, but some plants are more vigorous than others and continue stretch beyond the rest of the crop. When bud training the longer colas are controlled by bending and tying down to the screen with twist ties. In extreme cases crushing/crimping is necessary. Moldy buds can be avoided by repositioning buds growing against each other. By using twist ties each bud can be positioned where air flows between each cola allowing efficient light dispersal within the canopy and better air flow. 

``Without ties? Yield was lower. A few larger colas had to be tied down shielding smaller buds from direct light, not to mention forcing the light to be raised higher, lowering production (This can be resolved by switching to a more intense bulb) . Some branches grew buds with LONG stems between the screen and base of the cola to compete with the large colas. Hybrid vigor in some cases, or plants which tend to "stretch" more than others eventually straighten out the 90 degree angle exposing less area of the most efficient portion on the plant and eventually stretches to a point where more stem was exposed to direct light, above the screen than desired. A view from the bottom (planter to the screen) showed that efficiency could be improved.''

Some plants have brittle stems, and are difficult to train. It is possible to bend a stem by crushing it lightly at the bend. So long as the structures in the plant that carry fluids aren't damaged too much, the shoot will heal and be just fine (thanks to Uncle Ben for that trick). It may also be possible to top brittle plants under the screen, so that the future growth will be in several, more slender shoots. I have no experience in training a scrog grow by topping.

After the screen is filled all growth under the screen must be clipped off. Shaded growth quickly shrivels and dies, leaving ideal growth mediums for mold. Excess leaves and shoots should be clipped close to the stem, to avoid leaving stumps as mold sites. Robert Clarke recommends pruning away from the stem, but a lot of the standard advice has to be discarded when dealing with the special conditions of a scrog grow. The space under the screen is dark and humid, and you want as little plant material under there as possible. You will haul out buckets of leaves and excess shoots from a scrog grow, but the plants can take it. Clip away. 

Subsequent pruning is really limited once the plant sets buds and stops growing. Some plants develop large leaves from the buds themselves, and if the leaves shade out neighboring bud sites, I find they must be removed. But that's about it. Most of the flowering time in a scrog grow the maintenance level is near zero. 

If everything goes well, the extra time required for the plants to reach the screen before the flowering period is lengthened by only about two weeks. No additional time is required to fill the screen, because that time is the same used by the sea of green method to add height. The plants end up just as long, but the growth is directed horizontally. Typically a flat scrog grow ends up resembling a tropical forest canopy, with all the buds in a thick carpet extending 8-10" above the screen. The area underneath the screen contains the tree trunks that support the canopy, like piping connecting the root mat to the canopy.

Does it matter how the canopy is created? Not particularly, in my experience. There does not seem to be a lot of difference between buds that would come from sites lower on side branches from those at the actual tip of the plant. For the most part, a bud is a bud in this method. Note that the buds grown in a scrog field are each a piece of what would be a vertical cola. Each bud grows up vertically 90 degrees from the stem. You are familiar with how a cola is made up of individual bunches of flowers connected to the stem in an overlapping spiral, producing a structure that looks like a single unit. In scrog, each one of those florets matures into a small bud in their own right, typically 4-8" tall, about the size of a cigar. They aren't donkey dicks, and you won't impress the editors of High Times into featuring your buds in the centerfold, but weight is all we're interested in, not appearance. As I say, it all looks the same in the bong bowl.

How much weight? I have shown that it is possible to reach over 2 oz. per ft. with a suitable plant and enough light density. 400 watt growers have reported up to 2.4 ounces per foot in a flat scrog. In a compressed grow, using shielded lights in a box of screen, I did nearly 2.6 ounces per foot, measured by canopy area. I suspect that 70-75 watts per sq. ft. is about the minimum to reach that kind of production, but I don't know for sure. Your results may vary, but certainly you will do better using scrog than small-scale sea of green at any light density. As an experienced plantlet-method sea of green grower, I feel comfortable stating that as a fact.

Anyone can reach the benchmark production numbers, but you must concentrate on filling the screen quickly and completely. If loose and tall would yield better, then scrog wouldn't work in the first place. You want the canopy to be low and tight, except on the edges, and one bud per hole. Screen fill density is all important to making weight.

A side note regarding the measurement and reporting of production is appropriate here. For the most part, growers on the boards talk in terms of so many ounces per square foot of growing area, apologies to the metric system. Some growers feel it is more appropriate to measure production in terms of HPS watts, taking into account how efficiently the grower uses the lamp, and our host, ~shabang~ has proposed a ``garden efficiency'' measurement, or ``GE''. In cabinet growing the area under cultivation cannot be expanded, and the lamps are typically very small, especially in comparison to any kind of production grow. I believe measuring output per watt would favor underlit grows, given an equal amount of space being used. Cabinet growers want to know how to produce the greatest weight of buds in the space they have, not how to conserve lamp power. Indeed, a cabinet grower should use the greatest amount of lamp power than can be cooled. Accordingly, I favor reporting production by area, but I encourage reporting a complete set of information about the grow so that light density can be taken into account by those so inclined. A ``yield-o-rama'' report or ``YOR'' is a good compromise. You can find information about the YOR on the usenet group ADPC in posts by Old Ketchup Lungs and other posters.

What can go wrong with a flat scrog grow? The worst thing you can do is to allow the plants to grow too long. You would think that excess growth could be cut out or moved to vertical screens, but in practice I find it's difficult to recover from a badly overgrown screen. Plants that grow into and fill the screen seem to put on better bud weight than overgrown plants that are tied down and whacked back to fit. Error on the side of forcing early, learn from what happens and adjust on the next crop.


*Vegetative fills, FIM and topping*

The fast, flat method relies on the flowering stretch to fill. It's the fastest, most reliable method, and the most likely to produce a short and dense canopy.

Sometimes it is not possible to use one plant per foot, particulary for grows with feminized seeds, where the grower cannot afford room to clone and hold mothers. Some growers believe vegetative fills are beneficial, but I haven't seen the weight reports to prove it.

Other growers believe that topping or FIM treatment might be beneficial in producing more branching. I think that might be true for some stiff indica's that do not branch well, but most plants will produce more than sufficient branches under the fast method at one plant per foot.

My advice is to stick with the proven method at least the first few times out. Make the benchmark weight, learn what that takes and then you can experiment. For growers who must make fewer plants cover the screen, be cautious and do not let the plant grow too long. Error on the side of short filling the screen the first time, and then adjust accordingly. An overgrown screen is difficult to recover from, particularly in the tight quarters in which a low plant density grow is likely to occur (no room, no money, usually means a micro grow).

When judging a scrog grow you see posted on this board, ignore the look of the buds and concentrate on weight. Scrog is a production method, and it's not designed to produce photogenic buds. A fair number of grows I have seen recently on the boards used the screen more to locate and support tall bud wands. You can get away with that with lights of 400 watts and over, but even then I haven't seen the kind of weight a tight, short scrog canopy can produce.


Interrupted flowering

Also known as ``buddus interruptus'', the procedure is to switch the lights to 24/0 for a day or two about at the end of the fifth week of flowering, when the buds seem to stall out. It should only be done once during the crop, and for no more than two days. The best technique is to switch for one day, wait a couple of days to observe the effect, and then give it one more day if the buds haven't responded. This is not the same as ``double budding'', as the plant is never actually kicked into vegetative growth.

If the plants react well, you will see tufts of additional flowering parts standing out from the sides of the buds like little towers. Done early enough, these extra parts should finish in time, and they will add extra weight to the crop. This technique can be particularly valuable in scrog, given the large number of smaller buds.

A caveat is in order, not all plants respond well. Some don't react to the light change at all, and a very few may be disturbed into uncontrolled growth from the tops of the buds. You might be concerned with a tendency for male parts to be produced, but I've been practising this method for a long time, and I've never seen a ``hermie''.


*Bog methods*

Many people have been excited about the scrog method and have dreamt up all sorts of ways to expand production, myself included in the mad scientist crowd. The most common variation is the ``bog'' method.

Bog for ``box of green'', was first coined by Kunta and further developed by chthonic and several other growers. Added to the horizontal screen are vertical screens around the perimeter. Either additional plants are used at the edges, or the scrog field plants are grown longer, but either way, the additional foliage is allowed to grow up the outside of the vertical screen, taking advantage of wasted air space above the field. It also allows plants at the edge of the field to get into the circle of intensity from the bulb.

Imagine the light field as a circle sitting tangent to a horizontal line. Imagine your plant as a point on the line outside of the circle. How can the plant get inside the circle? By going up. You might equate this method to an ``arena'' grow in this regard. An extension on the bog theme is spiral bog, first coined by chthonic. In a spiral bog the plants are allowed to add considerable vegetation, which is trained around the box in a laid-down spiral, like this (but flatter): //////. This method allows all the screen area to be densely filled with bud sites. 

There are two ways to fill the vertical bog screens, as I mentioned. The first is to use more plants, which are added to the edges of the grow. When the horizontal scrog field plants are forced to flower, the plants on the edge are allowed to grow vertically like sea of green plants, the resulting growth being trained to the vertical screens. If the growth is too tall for the screens, it can be laid down at an angle, like a spiral bog grow. The advantage of this type of bog grow is reliability and speed, since the horizontal field is filled in exactly the same manner as in a normal scrog grow. The disadvantage is that the number of plants is increased to near plantlet-method sea of green levels.

The second method is to use the same number of plants as in a standard scrog grow, or thereabouts, but to allow them to grow longer before forcing, around another week or two of growth seems to be about right. This process proved to be tricky for me at first, but once I piled up some experience in timing and training, I found the method to be superior. Several growers have been successful at 70 watts. Here's what chthonic, a pioneer in the method, had to say about his experiences with 70 watt HPS lights:

``The quickest and most successful approach that I have found to train a bog grow is to lower the horizontal screen to within 6" of the soil and grow 2 plants per sq. ft. straight up to the vertical training screens. As it's a box driven by a 70-watt bulb, the height from the horizontal screen to the roof is only 12". The plants grow unhindered 18" from the soil up through a narrow band of the horizontal screen and onto the verticals until they touch the roof. Then they are laid down horizontally and trained in a spiral fashion /// around the vertical training screens. Spiral bog or s/bog. The cabinet is small; spiral training is the only way to direct the shoots so it just happens...

``The spiral training can go one of two ways. The entire plant can be bent over in one direction and trained along with the rest of the plants in a clockwise or counter-clockwise fashion around the vertical training screens. Or the plant can be trained as it naturally branched, trained in opposite directions along the vertical training screens.'' 

Any method of growing should be analyzed not only for production over the space used, but also for production over time. Just for the sake of argument, let's suppose a plantlet-method sea of green method produces 1 ounce per ft., and the subject plant takes 60 days to complete its life cycle. That would be .017 oz. per ft./day. Let's suppose a scrog grow takes two weeks longer, 74 days, and produces 1 1/2 oz. That would be .020 oz. per ft/day, advantage scrog. Let's suppose than an extended bog grow takes two more weeks than a scrog grow, 88 days, and produces 2 oz. That would be .023 oz. per ft. day., advantage extended bog. 

Note that it's possible to shorten the cycle by growing plants in a separate area for about two weeks and then adding them to the scrog setup. But most micro and mini growers don't have room for a separate growing area. 

The ``bog'' term is subject to some debate. Chthonic believes that the term should be used for a box of foliage that surrounds a light held in a vertical position. Such a setup can be an outstanding way to get the most of out small security lights in the 70-100 range. But I think for a larger light, like a 150 or 250, it is necessary for the light to be in the normal horizontal position above the box. Personally, your author thinks that bog can be used as a general term to describe such a grow, and I don't really know what other term to use. Chthonic believes this type of grow can be referred to as an arena grow, but I've usually seen that term applied to free-standing plants rather than a box of screen. In my recent compressed grows using shielded lights, I coined the terms ``h/bog'' and ``v/bog'', stealing from chthonic's notation, but no one else has picked up on the lingo. Time will tell what terms become attached to these methods. Most people just use the generic term ``scrog''. Fair enough.

Finally, hollow screen forms do not have to be in the shape of square-cornered boxes. I've seen one grower using small HPS lights who shaped his screen into a deep bowl shape, with the light suspended in the middle. Posts on ADPC describe inverted V shapes, and cylinder forms have sprung up at Cannabis World. A single ``correct'' way to do this probably doesn't exist.

At this point, these methods are so new that every grow provides significant information. My advice to those new to the scrog method is to get a few fast, flat scrog grows under your belt first to get used to the process. But do add the vertical screens regardless, and capture whatever excess growth you can on the verticals, as there is no reason not to handle as much growth as you can.


*V-scrog*

The final extension of this concept was thought up by Kunta, and dispenses with the horizontal screen entirely. I coined the term for the method, ``v-scrog'', for vertical scrog. Vertical screens extend from the plant medium all the way up to the top of the growing space. The light is not in a reflector at the top of the space, but is suspended vertically in the middle of a tube of foliage, approaching peg's Rama concept for zero-g cannabis growing. Note that the entire light field is used, not just from the bottom half of the lamp and what comes off the reflector. The foliage area is stunning. Imagine a 2 x 2 cabinet with a v-scrog screen held 4" from the walls, with a gap in the front screen for maintenance. Suppose the buds fill up about 3' of the vertical screen. We're talking 4 screens, each 4' in area (16" x 36"). Take off a couple of inches for corner overlap and a gap in the front for access, and that's nearly 14 sq. ft. of screen in the same space that supports 4' of flat screen. Even if the production per foot were half, and it would be less due to the loss of the 3D flat scrog field, you're still talking 3 ½ ounces per foot!

Can that really be possible? Not so far. I have grown two v-scrog's that were mostly failures, but I have modified the growing space to correct the problems and I will continue testing sometime in the future. The problems so far involve the time needed to fill the screen area, which could reduce the production over time substantially, and the ability to handle the moisture load produced by the massive amount of foliage. I am also not the world's most talented trainer, but chthonic, Ultimate, Eugene and others have done very well in tiny vertical box forms with 70 watt lamps.

Even if production isn't dramatically better than horizontal methods, v-scrog is a promising solution to growing in very restricted height conditions. It might be possible to grow a productive crop with 150 and 250 watt lamps in as little as 2', maybe less. Since the light-to-foliage gap is horizontal, the only absolute vertical needs are for the plant container and a gap between the end of the downward-pointing bulb and the planting medium. Plant growth could be controlled by training it across the vertical screen, which could be any reasonable height.


*Soil or hydro?*

I have read nearly every scrog post on this board, and a lot of the activity on other boards and at ADPC, and it appears that a successful scrog can be done using plants in pots as well as with more exotic hydroponic systems. But there are a few elements of scrog growing that tend to favor an active hyrdroponic setup.

Once you get past a small, flat scrog grow, it becomes very difficult to train a more complex grow by reaching into the cabinet space. I would never design a sizable scrog system, or any bog-type grow, without the capability of rolling or sliding out the plant container and screens as a single unit. Obviously that means that the screen should be connected to the plant container, or possibly to a common substrate, like a plywood base. The screen does not need to be sturdy, it's just a guide, so there are many ways this could be done. But obviously it is much easier to slide out an empty container than one full of water (DWC) or soil.

Although I lack experience in using soil intensively, active hydro systems allow freshly rooted clones to have direct access to very high levels of nutrients immediately. That may mean that active hydro scrogs will evolve quicker than soil or DWC grows. I don't believe there is enough experience available to express a firm opinion on this matter, and certainly I have seen many fine DWC grows recently. For that matter, the best 400 HPS production number I've seen was accomplished in soil.


*First-time growers, fluorescent lights*

Scrog is not a difficult method to use, and new growers should not hesitate to try it. In fact, because most new growers are using small lights, often fluorescents, getting a reasonable harvest almost requires scrog, or a similar method such as paper-clip training or FIM (look it up). I favor scrog training over FIM because it is easier and quicker. FIM is probably a better method for larger lights, 400 and up, where the height of the bud wand can be handled.

New growers are probably going to use soil or DWC, both of which produce good results with scrog. Soil growers should avoid pots, which restrict the size of the root mat and take up precious vertical space. Instead, a plastic pan about the size and shape of the growing space should be used, which will maximize the root mat. It doesn't need to be very deep, about 6" would be suitable.

A good first choice would be a 70 HPS lamp or two in a space about 1-3 square foot, using soil or DWC. The cost of the materials needed is minimal, and the output from 70 HPS lamps is proven. You can expect to get 1-2 ounces per foot, and in presentable buds. 

If fluorescents must be used, avoid compact bulbs and stick with tubes. As mentioned above, scrog as envisioned by pH was designed to be used with fluorescent tubes, stacking multiple grows in a single space to make up for the lower production. The design keeps the canopy flat and a few inches away from the surface of the bulb. Compact fluorescents tend to wrap the tube surface inside themselves, making the light from those surfaces available only by reflection. Further, by being compact they act as a point source without the required intensity to back it up.

A fluorescent tube grow could be accomplished in a space as small as 2' square, to accomodate a series of tubes, or a footlocker-type space, maybe the bottom of a closet, to take 4' tubes. It would be wise in either case to mount the ballasts outside the growing space to help with heat. 

Getting the most from a fluorescent grow requires keeping the canopy tight and close to the tubes. Use one plant per foot, an 8-12" screen gap and force when the plants hit the screen, which will produce the fastest and most predictable screen fill, and will tend to keep the canopy in check. Using vegetative growth to fill the screen is an advanced technique, and I would avoid it unless you are restricted to a fewer number of plants by circumstances. 

There are several myths floating around the boards about fluorescents vs. HPS lamps. It is often said that HPS lamps are expensive, but it isn't really so. Security lights containing HPS bulbs and ballasts can be purchased at discount hardware stores, and separate ballasts are available from online sources at very reasonable prices. 70 HPS security lamps go as low as $30-50. Remember also that HPS lamps have a higher mean output over time compared to their rating, and last much longer than fluoros. 

It is often said that HPS lamps are hotter than fluorescents, but that too is a myth. Fluorescent lamps, aside from corporate b.s. by Lights of America, are less efficient than small HPS lamps, and therefore produce more heat per watt. To say an HPS lamp is hotter in the context of growing is to say a burning match is hotter than a radiator; it's true, but which will heat a room? A fluorescent spreads the heat over a larger area and therefore feels less hot to the hand. HPS and fluorescent tubes have an advantage in separate ballasts that can mounted outside the growing space. Compact electronic ballast fluorescents are more efficient than magnetic ballast tubes, but all of the heat they produce is confined in the growing space.

If you must use fluorescents, be realistic and don't expect to be bowled over by the buds. Depending on the plant they will either be light and feathery, or hard, but very small. You can grower larger and harder buds with fluorescents, but only by stacking up a wasteful amount of wattage on a very few bud sites. If you would like to compare some fluorescent and small HPS grows by wattage, there is a link below that will lead you to a post that compiles the best near-harvest pictures on a non-judgemental basis. People get very heated on this board pro and con regarding fluorescents (guilty), so look and make your own decision based on real grows.

Scrog growing works best with clones, but that requires a mother area which may not be possible for a new grower. Feminized seeds from Dutch Passion should work as well, though I would provide a couple more inches of screen gap to allow for the portion of the seed plant stem that will not produce branches. Branching is fundamental to scrog.

If it is not possible to produce clones or to acquire feminized seeds, then I would not use scrog. An alternate method would be to grow each seed in separate soil containers and use plantlet method sea of green, paper-clip training or FIM to control height. When the males show, they can be removed from the growing area, and the remaining females re-arranged to best suit the light source. Using a plantlet method pretty much requires an HPS lamp to get decent production, as much of the growing surface will be vertical. Fluorescent tube lamps lack intensity, as they spread their light over a large area, and compact fluorescents simply lack enough punch to act as point-source lights. Use a small HPS lamp and keep the plants trained low and flat as possible, and you should yield at least an ounce per foot.

*Basic design elements*

There are essentially two classes of HPS lamps when it comes to scrog growing, the small ``security light'' types, in the 50-100 range, and larger lamps in the 150-250-400 range. The best way to plan your own design is to see what others are doing. Exercise the search engine and look for scrog grows with similar-sized areas and lamps, analyze their results and plan accordingly.

The smaller lamps need to be held quite close to the canopy, as the effective range in which they will produce tight buds is limited. A 70 HPS has a range of about 8", for example. That means the distance from the screen to the light should be only an inch or two outside the range, to allow for some vertical stretch, and the distance from the lamp to the edge of the space has to be computed keeping in mind that the light is traveling on the longer diagonal out and down to the canopy. Using the standard of 50 HPS watts per square foot of canopy will produce good results, but I would shoot for more like 70-75, meaning that a 70 would be perfect for a square foot of screen. If you wished to grow with two or more 70-100 HPS lamps, the lights should be distributed over the canopy, not bunched together. 

The 50-70 watts per square foot rule applies to the larger lights as well, but as power increases the limit is more negotiable. Within the confines of a scrog cabinet or box, a 400 watt lamp has a lot of power directly underneath it. Asking a 400 watt lamp to light an 8 square foot area means skirting the lower limit of the lamp power, but for the areas close to the lamp the intensity is far greater. By keeping the canopy directly under the lamp short, and by allowing the growth on the fringes to get taller, one can leverage the power of the 400 to a larger space. 400 watt lamps are therefore an excellent match with an arena, or bog type of grow. It is also possible, but not confirmed, that 400 HPS lamps could produce better with a supercropping type method, like FIM, instead of scrog. It's probably a close thing, and maybe a mixture of a horizontal scrog canopy under the lamp and FIM-type plants around the edges would be superior, a true ``arena'' grow.

The 150 and 250 watt lamps don't have that kind of power, and the canopy must be kept relatively close. The 250 has a reach of 20" within which it can tighten up buds, and therefore a 2' x 2' space is about as far as you can push the lamp and keep the production per foot up. Because the area under the lamp is relatively small, using a bog or arena type of grow becomes more difficult, as the most productive area, the horizontal field, becomes pinched down. These lamps are probably better used with a basic flat scrog, although there is no reason not to allow some growth on the vertical walls if it can be arranged within the space. Certainly, in any flat scrog grow, you have nothing to lose by letting the very outside row of buds grow tall, even to the extent of using additional plants to get that result. I see a lot of flat scrog grows where the growth thins out on the edges with bare walls surrounding the bulb. Error on the side of higher plant densities, and use the outside space to your advantage.

Note that while the smaller ``security light'' HPS lamps lack reach alone, added to a larger lamp's light field they can be useful as supplements to balance out a light field and to add some punch. For example, in a 2'x 2' cabinet, a 70 HPS added to the empty end of a 250 HPS hood would provide a combination of 80 HPS watts per foot, and would illuminate the overall space more evenly. If you are inclined to try a small MH light, perhaps you could add both light and some spectrum balance. I've also seen compact and tube fluorescents added as supplements, but that's like lighting a candle in sunlight; not much help, unless some extra heat is needed. If you're adding watts, make them count.

Height is often a restrictive element when designing a cabinet grow, particularly if mother and cloning space is needed in the same space. An unshielded (open bulb) 250 grow is perfectly suited to a space 2' x 2' x 4'. But by using a horizontal shield of tempered glass, or a plastic like lexan or plexiglass, the heat from the lamp can be confined and controlled, and up to a foot of space can be recovered by tightening up all the other elements as much as possible. Lexan or plexiglass sheets are available at discount hardware stores, can be cut with normal tools (sawed, or scored and snapped), and are modestly priced. Designing such a grow means using an extra fan to cool each compartment space, or providing for airflow from the growing area through the barrier.

Designing a cabinet in terms of the vertical space needed is best done by working backwards. Start with the known dimensions of the basic elements, the height of the plant container, the medium to screen gap and the thickness of the lamp/hood assembly. That leaves the growing space above the screen, which is somewhat negotiable. If you keep your canopy low and tight, using the flowering stretch to fill the screen in the classic fast, flat scrog fashion, none of the buds will get much bigger than 8-10" above the screen.

There has to be a gap between the top of the buds and the lamp for two reasons. First, obviously, the whole canopy must see the lamp. Second, the tops of the buds can't be fried by the lamp. Even with shielding some gap is necessary, as the tops of some varieties react badly to being in close proximity to an intense light source, producing thick stem growth that erupts from the bud tops.

Cooling and airflow are the final design element. Even with shielding there must be adequate airflow through the canopy to avoid mold, and to carry off the moisture load created by the plants. A 4' canopy under a 250 HPS will pull about a half gallon per day through the leaves, and that water has to be removed, regardless of the temperature. With the smaller HPS lamps probably ``muffin'' type axial fans are sufficient, available at many hardware stores, all growstores, and online at sites like Grainger.com, which sells Dayton and Comair fans for reasonable prices. The Comair ball-bearing axials last much longer than the solid bearing Daytons, but they are noisier; my 115 CFM 5N471 Comair's sound like a helicopter starting up. 

Note that Grainger apparently checks for obvious individual accounts, so be cautious. Use a valid federal tax number (like your employer's), a business address if you can, or at least use the term ``suite'' rather than apartment, and a phone number that answers at the business name. Not everyone can accept packages at work of course, so you may not be able to access Grainger, which is a shame.

Larger setups require more fan power, say about .5 to 1 CFM per HPS watt as a decent guide, and are usually best ventilated with an industrial ``squirrel cage'' type blower, available from the same sources. Grainger has a nice selection at reasonable prices, with several different configurations to match the requirements of cabinet growing. Usually room has to be made available in the cabinet for the hardware, so look for designs that are compact and easy to mount in a given space. The Dayton 4C754 200 CFM axial is an excellent choice, $80-90 at Grainger, but using the Overgrow search engine with the word ``Dayton'' should provide a wealth of other examples. Dayton and Rubbermaid make a lot of money from pot growers; I wonder if they realize that?

Usually the fan is mounted to blow the air out, sucking it up through the canopy from an inlet into the box. It would be better in theory for the fan to blow into the confined space, to produce an over-pressure rather than a partal vacuum. But it's easier to light-proof a space with the fan power sucking the door against the seals than to be fighting air pressure. 

Fans for smaller grows can simply be controlled by the light timer, always on when the lights are burning. Larger grows with squirrel cage fans need to be controlled by a line thermostat. I would avoid the cheapo hardware store models and go with something decent, like the Dayton 2E728 at Grainger for about $40-50. If you're using a shielded grow with outside air inlets, you may find humidity is the problem rather than temperature. In that case a line humidistat or a thermostat and humidistat in parallel might provide the best control. 

Fresh or room air inlets should be a match with the space and the airflow. A general guide is to provide about .03-.05 square inch of inflow space per HPS watt. For example, a 3" circular plastic tube inlet would be a minimum requirement for a 250 HPS grow. Air inlets and outlets need to be arranged to avoid light leaks into the growing space. Turning the air duct 90 degrees and avoiding reflections with flat-black paint inside the duct is sufficient. For example, a ABS plastic plumbing elbow seems to be popular these days.

The prototypical scrog screen is poultry netting, which consists of 2" x 3" irregular hexagons, about 24 per foot. Poultry netting seems to space out the buds just right, in my experience. I see other growers using various types of square plastic netting, and quite a few weaving their own between sticks with wire or fishing line. If you use square holes, I would tend to size them at about 2 1/2" or a little less, but in no case would I go smaller than 2". Poultry netting costs nothing, but it does have the disadvantage of cut wire ends around the edges which always seem to be diabolically placed to slice up your hands and arms. Whatever you use, remember it doesn't have to be very sturdy. Don't steal growing space with wide wood pieces around the edges. Use something like a thin dowel, or stiff heavy-gauge wire to secure the screen. 

Finally, don't neglect safety in any grow. When using electrical devices around water, a GFCI-protected outlet is a must. Before doing anything else, learn a few basics about electricity. Most of the basic grow guides do a reasonable job, but plenty of information is available online. This is suppose to be fun, but it's not a daredevil sport, so don't kill yourself doing it!



*Conclusion*

Hopefully this will give you an idea of where we stand on small level scrog methods and will answer some of the basic questions. In spite of the long history of the use of screens and netting in cannabis growing, accelerated scrog growing under HID lights is a wide open field, and each new grower can add experience and ideas to the mix. 

Editorial assistance by newbie, except for the last three sections, which are all my fault. Additional input by chthonic and Ultimate as noted. Thanks to pH, Uncle Ben, Ganja Baron and Teahead for assistance and suggestions on specific topics. I should also acknowledge indirect input by Bongo and Shuzzit, as well as the other growers mentioned in the article.


Note: I have retired from internet posting activities. Anyone who cares to copy this post and continue with it is welcome, but remember it should always be open to edits from the community, rather than being one poster's opinion. - SCW


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2010)

My brain is full now.
GWN


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 26, 2010)

_"My brain is full now.
GWN "_

Pop quiz today, hope you remembered it all!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been searching high and low trying to find a bit of information that I had located a few years ago. I am unable to find what I recall seeing, however I am now interested in creating new information for the current year. What I was hoping to share was a list of strains that are what most folks would consider "good" scrog strains. 

Now, of course some companies claim certain strains as "good for scrog". Some times this is true and other times I have found it to be a better sales pitch than accurate statement. I too enjoy scrogging most all strains, however. There most certainly is room for choosing truly "good" strains for scrog. We can see that traits given in a genetic line that produce bushy plants as an advantage when scrogging. We can also see that plants which keep a very symmetric growth pattern are suited well for the method. There are also characteristics that make plants uniquely suited such as plants that have a greater increase in growth rate during the first parts of flowering. 

That said, I would like to ask help from the community here in the organization of a suitable _Scrog Strain Guide._

What I will be doing is keeping track of noted strains that are particularly applicable to the method of scrog and why. I will do the research of each when they are presented, list the information pertinent, and post as quickly and often as possible keeping the list current. 
I would like to ask the community/members to help in the creation as well as updates, corrections, additions, etc. 

Is there is anyone that would like to propose an idea for an easy way that we can all be involved in the making, changing, and editing of the list?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 26, 2010)

*Scrog Competition Discussion Thread*

Here is your link!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/306434-scr-o-g-growers-competition.html


*Please Divert your questions, comments, and concerns regarding the proposed Scrog competition to the thread at the new link posted above. Thanks!*

*~woodsman*


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

woah just saw the last page, far to baked 2nite 2 attempt to read that much info lol. read the 1st 4 or 5 pages and got some good info, will be back to read more


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 28, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I think I will change the light cycle to 12/12 on Monday morning. I just took two updated pics. If I take a two week stretch into consideration, my screen should be just about full. I can't wait any longer..LOL



I have to agree with Woodsman on this one, try hold off a few more days. I switched to 12/12 19 days ago and really wish I had waited. Growing white widow in DWC and she didn't stretch that much considering my screen was 70% full at the time.

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Feb 28, 2010)

Woodsman

I'm liking the idea of a comp  Think a hand carved pipe would make a great addition to my collection. Got a bit of a thing about pipes.

Will get some pics with the light off soon and think there's a few of your posts that I need to reply to. Been tied up over the last week but will hopefully be back to having lots of time by next week.


----------



## WolfScott (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still debating it, but I probably will hold off a few more days! Thanks!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2010)

wow just read the 29 pages and learned a load. thanks. i trained my ladies 1st and have just put my screen over, a little tight to start with but have adjusted after reading through the posts and looking at the pics  will update u with some pics soon


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 1, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> I'm still debating it, but I probably will hold off a few more days! Thanks!


Who ever makes the green screen and frame must be rich now, because thats what im using... did you use to be a small green house...?
I have three of them in a line tied together for my scrog..


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 1, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Who ever makes the green screen and frame must be rich now, because thats what im using... did you use to be a small green house...?
> I have three of them in a line tied together for my scrog..


Yes. It was a greenhouse. I have a few of them . One has 4 levels on it and I separated it, and made two out of it. One I use in my mother room and the other I used for my scrog. I also have one more smaller one that I want to try to use outdoors, to make an outdoor scrog! I saw them on eBay for $35.00 each delivered, they are expensive for a rickety dinky thing. I tried to take one apart and the plastic shattered. LOL That one must have been in the sun too long!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

Thought i'd share as it seems 2 be the theme of this thread which is cooolio.

Please dont slaughter me 2 much, dont really know if i'm doing it right and i'm kinda noob lol. here goes in any way






Blue Cheese






Lemon Haze


still got a little way 2 go, havent removed any lower stuff yet, only put the screen on yesterday. If you want to see more pics, there all on my journal.

Thanks, Fingerez


----------



## captiankush (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I am considering doing a scrog on my next grow. I always have a problem with canopy management and a scrog look like the way to solve that.

I am considering several strains I have currently as potential scrog candidates. 

What kind of growth structure makes the best for scrogging yield? I have both short branchy indicas as well as typical, sativa dom tall, inverted xmas tree type strains and am trying to find the best one. 

Many thanks in advance, feel free to check out my current, non scrog grow to give you an idea of my canopy management issues.

CK


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 4, 2010)

After switching over to a 12/12 on/off lighting schedule, do I still pull the tops back under the screen, or do I just let it grow through it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## businessmen (Mar 7, 2010)

How hard is it to harvest with a SCROG? Im planning to do multiple stains, looks like it could be a pain in the ass! Why do they always say start from the outside and fill towards the middle? I know the lights in the middle more, but I never noticed my colas reaching for it in my grows (not SCROG). My light covers my area really good though. Is it just a scrog thing, the branches in the middle want to grow faster?


----------



## businessmen (Mar 7, 2010)

Wolf from what Ive read you do if your screen isnt filled up to about 2 weeks in flower. But Ive never done it. Looks like you have some open screen still. Also looks like some fan leaves need to go away. I think now I understand why they say to do that seeing your picture!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 7, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Wolf from what Ive read you do if your screen isnt filled up to about 2 weeks in flower. But Ive never done it. Looks like you have some open screen still. Also looks like some fan leaves need to go away. I think now I understand why they say to do that seeing your picture!


I agree, when I do harvest most of the tops will be all around the out side of the screen leaving a space in the middle. Ohh well it's a learning process right, next time will be better. Every grow since I've started just keeps getting better and better, higher yields, and better smoke! I know I will be happy with what I get out of this scrog, and the next will be even better! I will keep pulling the tops back through the screen until I see bud sights starting to form. Then I will let the tops grow through the screen. I also have already started to remove some of the fan leaves that are under the screen, but I don't want to take too much at one time. I don't want to stress my plant at this point! I have started to cut some of the top fan leaves in half, but the fan leaves are the plants solar panels and provide the plant with the energy she need to produce flowers, so I'm taking it slow!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 7, 2010)

Woodsman,

I lit up and started from page one. You have done a great job here. Kudo's to ya Brau.

I'll throw a coupla quick pics up from my current grow. I have tons more from start to finish.

I used to grow outside. Now I'm in like Flynn and loving every minute of it.

dwc/scrog.

12x12x12 shed sectioned off into veg and flower.

2x 1000 watt hps/mh Flower, on movers.
1 600 watt hps Veg
1 60 qt, 1 100 qt, 2 120-qt Igloo Coolers
2-3 Air pumps running 8-12 Elite 6 inch stones in each cooler
1 1/2 Insulation on top of coolers taped and cut for net pots
1 stanley 3spd for intake with air vents cut into floor drawing cool air from beneath.
1 stanley 3 spd for exhaust out the veg room drawing from the flower room. 1 squirrel cage running on the top.
3 eco plus fans wall mounted
GH nutes.


1 plant in each cooler for this round, 7 babies in the bullpen,,,,,,

I'm about three weeks out from harvest.


Thanks for all of yer effort woodsman.


my name is boomerb,
and I'm a scrogger,,,,,,,,,,,


ftp


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice looking setup BoomerB. 
GWN


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 7, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very nice looking setup BoomerB.
> GWN


thanx GW. 

It's been a long journey to get to this point. The shed has been getting dialed in for a year now. I've had some good and not so good results due to the Bell Curve, but I'm getting there. Broken the budget so many times due to being in the shed and watching the girls grow and getting thoughts and ideas on how to improve the grow.

Yeah, I'm getting there, one grow at a time.

my name is boomerb,
the only male in da' shed,,,,,,


ftp


----------



## (Butters) (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey All,

Fellow scrogger here! 

Matter of fact, 7 months ago when I was trying to figure out if I should go SOG or ScrOG, it was Woodsman's journal that clarified the issue for me ()

My laptop is current dead cry so I don't have any pics to put up yet as I'm on my friend's 

I run a perpetual scrog with a new plant going under flower every month. I only run 2 plants at a time roll but I pull between 6.5 to 7 oz per plant shock. 

I use coco as a medium in a hempy-style bucket with just a single 400w HPS in the flower chamber. I use a bunch of puny cfls for veg (limited finances for MH and better HPS light) and sadly have to veg for close to 2 months.

I top the hell outta my plants while they're in veg. The moment a branch hits a certain height, it gets topped to add more bud sites at the appropriate height. I've found great success focusing on keeping all of my tops within the "flowering box" of my 400wHPS and find that I get consistent results with very minimal effort (and competence...) in all other areas of my grows. Anything below my flower box, typically anything below the screen, gets cut off to focus all growth within that 15" vertical space.

Nutes are Canna Coco A/B, Canna PK 13/14, Fox Farm Tiger Bloom, and Gravity.

Sorry for the lack of pics but I just wanted to post so that I'm scribed and give a quickie rundown of what my scrog looks like.

Great scrogs everyone! 

Butters


----------



## McFonz (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm doing my first SCROG right now.
a tad under a square meter, coco\perlite, mainly HESI nutes, 400W greenpower, mixed strains.
Check my journal for more info.
I'm 13 days in flowering.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2010)

"How hard is it to harvest with a *SCROG*? Im planning to do multiple stains, looks like it could be a pain in the ass!"

Certainly, you get twice the work. Thats what happens when you get twice the garden. The question is, who really complains about that?


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok. Here are some crap photos of my girls. Couldnt get better pics caus of my hps's. These are my lady's in week 5 flower 
By the way this is my 1st scrog attempt. Lots of Credit to Woodsman and everybody else who helped me get this far! Cheers!

P.s this is BlueBerry For those playing at home


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a few more pics of my girl


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 13, 2010)

This is my other sweet heart


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Boomer! Im curious about your light mover. What brand is it and how much you pay for it?
And by the way awsome looking setup!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 13, 2010)

skunkyhead said:


> Hey Boomer! Im curious about your light mover. What brand is it and how much you pay for it?
> And by the way awsome looking setup!



Thanks skunkyhead, it's a work in progress. Still have not hooked up my Co2 rig yet.

intelidrive 3.5, lightrail3, 2 of em. $135.00 each

www.lightrail3.com

One on the left is suspended by bungie cords to allow it stretch into a corner.

my name is boomerb,
I love bakin' and eggs,,,,,


ftp


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for info Boomer! Know the feeling when you say work in progress! Thats what mine is a well 

Also i think im going to have to install the rail the same way you have. Is it just bolted to a support beam on the sides or is it bolted on through the recession in the track itself?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 14, 2010)

i had to throw that cross beam up. the rail anchor screws can be see in the pics...

easy cheesy skunky,,,,,


oh yeah, boomerb here,
riding the rail,,,,,

ftp


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 18, 2010)

Awsone! Thanks a mill boomber! You just made life so much easier!


----------



## skunkyhead (Mar 18, 2010)

just throwing this out there. Does any1 know how strong(%) silver haze no9 is? I can't find that info anywhere! They all say everything bar that!


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow some awesome looking pics since I was last on. Will have to get some more up myself, just entered week 6 of flower and not long to go 

In everyones own opinion what fills the screen faster topping or just letting it do it's thing? Current scrog was topped and then fimmed but veg time wasn't a problem. Now setting up my 2nd scrog but time is a little against me this round.

Thanks


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 19, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Wow some awesome looking pics since I was last on. Will have to get some more up myself, just entered week 6 of flower and not long to go
> 
> In everyones own opinion what fills the screen faster topping or just letting it do it's thing? Current scrog was topped and then fimmed but veg time wasn't a problem. Now setting up my 2nd scrog but time is a little against me this round.
> 
> Thanks


i don't do anything but let it grow and give it room,,,


once i drop the screen and go 12/12 they still grow out for two weeks, as it grows i "weave" it through the wire,,,,,,

i've cracked open stems, taped em and they still came out ok,,

i have a 1/3 indica, 2/3 sativa strain going and it works for me,,,

Sunday is fun day,,,,,,,



my name is boomerb,
blazing through the benjamins,,,


ftp


----------



## crow499 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is a few pics of my first screen grow looking good they are in bloom now 2 week !!!!! Can't wait got some white widow clones in there from my last grow let me know what you guys think


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 19, 2010)

This is my Aurora Indica 10 days into a 12/12 cycle! She's filled in the screen, and looks great! I can't wait till she's done!


----------



## crow499 (Mar 19, 2010)

They are growing like 2 to 4 inches over night should i keep pulling them down every day


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 19, 2010)

crow499 said:


> They are growing like 2 to 4 inches over night should i keep pulling them down every day


But this is my first scrog as well. I used Bushmaster to help stop the stretch & promote budding. It works well in small doses, but use too much and you will burn your plants to a crisp! I use 1.5 ML per gallon of water! I'm sure someone with more experience will be around shortly with a better answer , this is the thread I used to learn how to Scrog! Everyone here has been very helpful to me. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 19, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> This is my Aurora Indica 10 days into a 12/12 cycle! She's filled in the screen, and looks great! I can't wait till she's done!


I don't believe it.. Yet another grow with the bits from and old green house..!!


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 19, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> I don't believe it.. Yet another grow with the bits from and old green house..!!


Works great for a scrog! I have a few others I plan on trying an out door scrog this summer!


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 19, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Works great for a scrog! I have a few others I plan on trying an out door scrog this summer!


Thats what im doing... !!! 

LOl


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 19, 2010)

Howdy Folks!

Back after a few week hunting/trapping trip. "those who followed my journal know me as an Outdoors man, however for those who don't I am an Alaskan Woodsman/Trapper/Hunter/Fisherman/Antler Artisan/Carver. And I grow a little pot..." Nice to meet ya!

So I will spend some time reading back through the posts tonight, and hope to get to everyone by Saturday at the latest. Looks good folks, I see there are some gardens that have progressed here. I see some new folks, glad to have ya! Boomer seems to be updating his "green" house nicely and looks to be in the flow of some fine stash. I was going to ask you Boomer, what say you about the strain your growing in scrog. Thought you might be able to note on some of the pro's and con's of the particular strains you have run through a scrog session. 

Crow499, Pull your tops through for the first few weeks into flowering until you notice a decrease in stretch. Ill explain in a bit.

Be back shortly..


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 19, 2010)

Few pics of my second attempt..
Temps have been so low for so long..
but finally, they are on the up..
I've been 12/12 for nearly 9 weeks.































Other plants are scattered around the edge, these would be mothers to the scrog (2 strain, 6 plant scrog) and other are some seed from a smoke i got.

I changed to 250w M/H last week, will change back to 250w HPS for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## nico31 (Mar 19, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Day One of Scrog*
> permalink
> After One hour, photos were taken. These are the results.
> Attached Thumbnails




Hey this is my little medical scrog grow lab. bubbleponicas white widow


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

nico31 said:


> Hey this is my little medical scrog grow lab. bubbleponicas white widow


Not sure if you are confused, or forgot to post...?

The Quote photos are of a 4X4X6 Tent scrog of a Subcool/TGA strain called Jacks Cleaner 2. I happen to have done that one...Very organic grow.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

Jay.

I would say your temps certainly dictate rate of growth, however I would also suspect there are further issues. Check your soil for small insects. Move soil away from roots about two inches below soil. Watch carefully for tiny movement. If you notice little bugs about the size of spider mites in the soil, consider that to be your problem. 

I note to check for them due to it being a rare subject in plant problem forums, however I would also suggest you post a few pics into a plant problem help thread and get your issues taken care of there. You should be farther along at week 9 unless your flowering a late sativa (does not look that way).

Otherwise Dandy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Wow some awesome looking pics since I was last on. Will have to get some more up myself, just entered week 6 of flower and not long to go
> 
> In everyones own opinion what fills the screen faster topping or just letting it do it's thing? Current scrog was topped and then fimmed but veg time wasn't a problem. Now setting up my 2nd scrog but time is a little against me this round.
> 
> Thanks


Symmetrical LST only...Fast. (strain dependent)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Woodsman,
> 
> Boomer, explain your Veg/bloom set up. Are they both done in the same room?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

McFonz said:


> I'm doing my first SCROG right now.
> a tad under a square meter, coco\perlite, mainly HESI nutes, 400W greenpower, mixed strains.
> Check my journal for more info.
> I'm 13 days in flowering.



Welcome McFonz, 

Filled nicely! That one should produce!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2010)

skunkyhead said:


> This is my other sweet heart


What a plant!

Would you give us some more stats on the SH9 grow. How are you using your screen?

Most Silver Haze are near the 19+ THC % range.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 21, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> BoomerBloomer57 said:
> 
> 
> > Woodsman,
> ...


----------



## corykindbud (Mar 21, 2010)

im gonna have a shed like that one day...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 21, 2010)

here we go,,,

pulled about 1/5 of the crop so far,,,,,,

gonna be epic,,,,,,,

1/3 og kush
2/3 thai haze

topsie krett, ogk-thaize,,,,,,,,,,,,,


my name is boomerb,
the finger hash is getting to me,,,,


ftp


----------



## erice73 (Mar 21, 2010)

O.K. I have a couple questions. first can a screen be done starting from seed. Second how big of a screen should you use for two plants. I am wanting to try scrog for my freebie Kiling Kush that I got for the feminized Killing Fields I got recently.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 21, 2010)

erice73 said:


> O.K. I have a couple questions. first can a screen be done starting from seed. Second how big of a screen should you use for two plants. I am wanting to try scrog for my freebie Kiling Kush that I got for the feminized Killing Fields I got recently.


hhhmmmm,

no

i'll show you,,,

the first pic is clones that are ready to move to the flower room,,,
these are ready now, just using for an example,,,,,

transfer and continue 18/6 for two weeks in the flower room,, 

switch to 12/12, the plants will continue to grow and stretch for two weeks. during this time you weave the branches through the screen for bud sites.


end results from harvesting about 1/5 of my grow today

3 plant grow

1/3 og kush
2/3 thai haize



bommerb,
jus tryin to help,,,

ftp


----------



## businessmen (Mar 21, 2010)

Id love to see a pic of like day 1 flower, how full is your screen, so you dont let them grow above the screen until 2 weeks into 12/12? Seems like Id want to just about fill the screen then flip 12/12. Then let them stretch above the screen. All those tops would fill in with bud and be colas Id think.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 21, 2010)

Jay Normous they look a whole lot like the plants I have outside now. Im covering at night to give them 12/12. Temps were down to around 40 and up to 70 for a long time. Now theyve warmed. Looking better.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> woodsmantoker said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you kindly Boomer, sounds fun my friend! I am sure there are folks out building a replica as we speak. Glad to have ya.
> ...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 22, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> BoomerBloomer57 said:
> 
> 
> > woodsmantoker said:
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Id love to see a pic of like day 1 flower, how full is your screen, so you dont let them grow above the screen until 2 weeks into 12/12? Seems like Id want to just about fill the screen then flip 12/12. Then let them stretch above the screen. All those tops would fill in with bud and be colas Id think.


You got it buddy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

erice73 said:


> O.K. I have a couple questions. first can a screen be done starting from seed. Second how big of a screen should you use for two plants. I am wanting to try scrog for my freebie Kiling Kush that I got for the feminized Killing Fields I got recently.


Most certainly,

A plant from seed differs from the clone only by age. For a seed plant you will need more time in order to veg however flowering is only limited to sexual maturity at which most plants reach within a few weeks time. 

If you follow the journal I did here on RIU you will see a plant scrogged called "Carolina". It was from seed and I scrogged it in a 24" X 24". 

I have proven year after year that the size of the screen has no limitations other than the size of the space that it is within. I will try and get photo use permission from a friend of mine in Oregon who has a dispenser where everything is scrogged. He has a room right now that is 12' X 24' scrogged with 3 plants. "hows that for epic?".


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 22, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Most certainly,
> 
> A plant from seed differs from the clone only by age. For a seed plant you will need more time in order to veg however flowering is only limited to sexual maturity at which most plants reach within a few weeks time.
> 
> ...


hey Wtoker,

right on info,,,, scrog em and grow into it,,,,

follow his steps and you'll have a winning crop,,,,,,

gotta get back to cropping, just sat for a quick finger hash break


ftp


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Boomer - you neglected to add your signature sign-off. I look forward to those, . . . funny stuff.
GWN


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 22, 2010)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey Boomer - you neglected to add your signature sign-off. I look forward to those, . . . funny stuff.
> GWN


thsnks GW,,,

i'm am one tired out boomerb,,,,,,

been cropping all morning and my ass is sore along with my knees and the stank is just so powerful i'm starting to trip,,,,,

my wit is taking a backseat ride offered by the fingerhash i'm enjoying,,,,

just worn the frik out,,,

boomerb here,
someone please tell 
just where the hell
here is,,,,,,


ftp


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

Thought you folks might be interested in knowing the reason behind my lack of photos of my own garden. 
Well, I have agreed to be a "caregiver" (see http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1994#careg ) and thus am needing a larger space for the garden. I am now in the process of a new build. Nothing is really set in stone as of yet other than the plant numbers (My 6, His 6, = 12) According to the law, six are allowed to be in flower in that I am afforded 3 and he as well. I will most likely be scrogging a large area with two separate tables. As you have seen boomer do, moving the lights will allow me to cover a large area with limited lighting making the expansion less costly and more economic to operate. I will be using different lighting with the introduction of MH for the vegging plants outside of the scrog area. I may also be using an organic hydroponic set up if "he" so desires for those of which will become his medication. 

FYI


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

Two 4' X 12' Table Scrogs. STONE


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok,

so day two harvest is done,,,,,,,,

still a lot of weight to pull,,,,,

i'm tired, so this is my last post til later today,,,,,,


boomerb,
bonging out to,
Bethoven & Bach.
screw Wagner.


ftp


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks great Boomer.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

Thought I might add too that I will be growing out a new strain created here in Alaska. Of course it will be done by means of SCROG. Don't quote me on the name, I don't know if he "the breeder" is stuck on it or not, but for now its called *_*Abeo Clonic*_* It means relief from spasm, or to digress that related to spasm. Its named after its powerful ability to control spasms especially those related to neurological problems, nerve damage, brain tumors, tourettes, etc. thus also giving relief from pain exacerbated by spasm. 

*Latin word: abeo : * _ to digress / change / vanish, disappear.
_*
Clonic* 1. Relating to abnormal neuromuscular activity characterized by rapidly alternating muscle contraction and relaxation.
2. A reference to clonus; alternately contracting and relaxing the muscles.

The plant is almost all sativa growing very large and putting on a growers dream crop in weight. There is a haze influence that appears early in flowering and transforms the plant into a huge white grease machine late. The smell of the mother pheno is very earthy natural, exotic wood, overwhelming pungent but pleasant. The taste is unique and intriguing like a fine cigar perfumed by spices of a western world, but unlike any other sativa we have encountered including those involved in the creation. The effect is mellow yet aware and very high. Social and clear, with joyous thought provoking periods of space before the fading several hours after consuming. A mood enhancing happy high!
*Another key quality that I personally note on is the longer lasting effects of its spasm relief long after the initial high is lost. 

I will journal this one as well as add a few photos here. For those of you interested in seeing large, long flowering sativa's done in scrog here is your chance.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2010)

P.S. The documented results of my own study on the effects of a particular sativa's ability to control spasm in patients during a clinical trial, was the deciding factor in my doctors decision to warrant the need for cannabis in my situation. Any medically applicable strain that is well suited for scrog should be noted and documented here, in my opinion. If you have been scrogging a plant that also suits your medical needs and you would like to speak on it, please do!

Woodsman~


----------



## businessmen (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn 12X24? What sized pots? Those are 10 ft trees at least. I wanna see the trunks.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 23, 2010)

Whats the best way to deal with runnoff in soil grows? I might do one or two rubbermaid totes or up to 8 nursery pots. I might even do individual screens so I dont have to worry about it. Thanks I know Ive seen it brought up a little in here. But think it was mostly regarding water culture. Wasnt satisfied with the answer. I know I can siphon or install a drain if I have a big tray or something. Cant think of what to use for DIY.


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 23, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Jay.
> 
> I would say your temps certainly dictate rate of growth, however I would also suspect there are further issues. Check your soil for small insects. Move soil away from roots about two inches below soil. Watch carefully for tiny movement. If you notice little bugs about the size of spider mites in the soil, consider that to be your problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks WMT,

Checked the soil on all of the pots and didn't find anything, although it felt cold..
I wouldn't need to water/feed that often either..

Another thing i thought about is the light or lack of should i say.. 
At a guess I would say its about 45cm away from the top of the canopy.
Although I'm using Lumentek 250w ballast with the "super switch"..lol
I'm thinking about getting another one.. would be nice to run mh & hps at the same time.

Great thread...


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 24, 2010)

As promised some updated photos. Day 39 of flower. Veg time not recorded

600w coolstar, +/- 60ltr bin converted to DWC with 4 airstones, standing fan and 1mx1m screen. Growing White Widow and flipped to 12/12 when screen was about 70% but will wait till 100% next time.

Nutes are a combination of Ionic bloom, Ionic boost and ton o bud. 2.0 EC and 5.9 ph, lowering to 1.8 EC next week.

Going to try regenerate and veg her in 21 days then flip to 12/12 again.

The picture of the base is to show what a break can turn into. At first I just taped it up to keep it secure and wait for it heal itslef. However, this stopped air circulation and mold started growing under the tape. I took drastic measures and CUT all the rottting trunk away and applied rooting hormone to seal the wound. It's all I had but worked and no more mold or noticeable stress 

Thanks for the advise on my new scrog Woodsman. Gonna go with LST only.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 24, 2010)

Forgot to attach them the first time.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 24, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> ok,
> 
> so day two harvest is done,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...



Looking good mate, hope you not too tired to smoke it all

Been watching your pics for a while now and it's a sweet setup you got. Keep up the good grow, you obviously doing something right.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 24, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thought you folks might be interested in knowing the reason behind my lack of photos of my own garden.
> Well, I have agreed to be a "caregiver" (see http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1994#careg ) and thus am needing a larger space for the garden. I am now in the process of a new build. Nothing is really set in stone as of yet other than the plant numbers (My 6, His 6, = 12) According to the law, six are allowed to be in flower in that I am afforded 3 and he as well. I will most likely be scrogging a large area with two separate tables. As you have seen boomer do, moving the lights will allow me to cover a large area with limited lighting making the expansion less costly and more economic to operate. I will be using different lighting with the introduction of MH for the vegging plants outside of the scrog area. I may also be using an organic hydroponic set up if "he" so desires for those of which will become his medication.
> 
> FYI


Woodsman what are your thoughts on regeneration? It's something I been reading into which I think would work well on bigger scrogs to cut down veg time but can't find any scroggers views on it...


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

* Hello scroggers!*
Thank you for the perfect thread *Woodsman* I feel like i know everyone in here already. I found this thread earlier today and had to go through it all. In the end im pretty sure that i flipped to 12/12 too early. Ill get it right next run. I just started my 1st grow/1st scrog grow in my old shed a couple weeks ago .By the way much props on your setup *boomerb*. Ill put up pics of mine momentarily I used to dabble in a very small hand water hydro setup a few years back but am not a vet be any stretch of the imagination. So any way id like to share my setup with you all here and hopefully learn more along the way about the art of scroggin.
 So heres what im workin with.
It all started with an 8x8' shed that i fully insulated except for the 1" plywood floor.
Inside ive got a 3x6.5' flood and drain setup with a 70 gallon res. Im running 2 lumitek digital 1000s wth dimmable option and super lumen option. So you can run them at 600, 750, 1000, or super lumen which ive heard is 20-30% extra lumens. Ive just got them at 1000w setting. I think all that shit is just for selling more ballasts. I started with 12 plants but lost one with stem rot [too wet]. Im using rockwool which holds water like hell. My screen is 8.5" above the rockwool. I also buit the frame for my screen and attached it to the flood table. I added another level to the fame and ran twine across for the supporting of colas which i hope to get soon.Who knows on 1st try im sceptical. Im also running an 8" exshaust fan pulling through a charcoal scrubber from the room and through the 2 1000s and then outside. For intake ive got one 4" fan and passive holes with metal covers like you would see in a homes central ac/heat. All intake is filtered with ac filter foam. Ive got two oscilating fans movin air and right now a dehumidifier. Soon to be exchanged for ac . 
Heres some pics.










not much room for work but i can make it happen and with the 1000s I wanted the biggest table that I can fit in there.
Im outta room Ill have to be cont....


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

heres my screen like i said i flowered too early but hopefully it will still yield something


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for letting me share with you what i cant share with anyone else! I look forward to seeing all of your scrogs and learning all i can. Im also looking for a good hydro flood and drain ppm schedule that is good with gh 3 part flora series. Im going into 2nd week of flower and am at 1100ppm does that sound good? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

quickrip said:


> * Hello scroggers!*
> Thank you for the perfect thread *Woodsman* I feel like i know everyone in here already. I found this thread earlier today and had to go through it all. In the end im pretty sure that i flipped to 12/12 too early. Ill get it right next run. I just started my 1st grow/1st scrog grow in my old shed a couple weeks ago .By the way much props on your setup *boomerb*. Ill put up pics of mine momentarily I used to dabble in a very small hand water hydro setup a few years back but am not a vet be any stretch of the imagination. So any way id like to share my setup with you all here and hopefully learn more along the way about the art of scroggin.
> So heres what im workin with.
> It all started with an 8x8' shed that i fully insulated except for the 1" plywood floor.
> ...



a fellow shedhead!

might have to start a thread four just us,,,

yer pics did not come out,,,,

i use a 12x12x12 sealed shed, 600 watt clone room 3x4 area, 2k watts, 3 plant scrog. harvesting the last tonight and getting ready for 6 more girls to get under the big lights....


my name is boomerb
it's in the shed where
i will b, plucking plants
and pulling leaves
right down there
upon b's knees



ftp
thinking thoughts


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

Let me try to put up the pics again


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

tell me if this works


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

heres inside


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

quickrip said:


> tell me if this works


NICE!

Here's a pic of bb's shed, 12 x 12 x 12

3x4 clone/veg/babies 600 watts

main room has 2k watts, 2 3.5 inteli drive movers, a/c, heat

3 plant grow, 60 day flower.

boomerb is late, late, late
he really should not hesitate
had his coffee, ripped his bong
now it's time to move along
plucking plants in funny pants
in early morning trimming fats
b must go, he's running late
it's all your fault that b is late
cause riu, made me hesitate


ftp


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Here's a pic of bb's shed, 12 x 12 x 12
> 
> ...


 How big is your screen with those 1000s mine is only 3x6.5 I shouldve used a bigger shed


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

3ft deep x 10ft wide plus a little extra in the corner


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 25, 2010)

quickrip said:


> * Hello scroggers!*
> Thank you for the perfect thread *Woodsman* I feel like i know everyone in here already. I found this thread earlier today and had to go through it all. In the end im pretty sure that i flipped to 12/12 too early. Ill get it right next run. I just started my 1st grow/1st scrog grow in my old shed a couple weeks ago .By the way much props on your setup *boomerb*. Ill put up pics of mine momentarily I used to dabble in a very small hand water hydro setup a few years back but am not a vet be any stretch of the imagination. So any way id like to share my setup with you all here and hopefully learn more along the way about the art of scroggin.


Thanks for the share mate. Good looking shed you got, plus the girls of course.

You definately come to the right place for scrog, i've almost finished flowering my 1st scrog and learnt everything here 

Must have taken some time to read through 35 (now 36) pages, I remember complaining when it was only 7 I had to read.


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> 3ft deep x 10ft wide plus a little extra in the corner


 Youve done a hell of a job in that shed. The sq ftage of your screen is great. I think I could be making better use of my lights if i had a bit more screen to use.
id love to know what your yield is when everything is all done drying. That would give me an idea of what the possibilities are with mine. Maybe like 60% of what you get. Assuming I can get my setup running anywhere near as good as youve got yours rollin.


----------



## quickrip (Mar 25, 2010)

No kidding! I thought there was no end. Especially with the 20 page article by woodsman 3/4 of the way through. Which I thought was amazing. But I cant tell you how much I learned about growing beautiful girls and tossin a screen into the mix. I think ive got a good chance at a great yield in round two. This round has been a great learning experience for me but very hard on my plants. Any yield I get is awsome after learning I have hard water at 450ppm, getting stem rot [too much water in rockwool, fixed w/ eagle 20], and burnt the plants with a combo of runnin my 1000s too low and having my ppm at 1850 cause i didnt have a meter. Im suprised they arent dead! They are seven weeks old and not too big though hopefully something buds.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 25, 2010)

quickrip said:


> No kidding! I thought there was no end. Especially with the 20 page article by woodsman 3/4 of the way through. Which I thought was amazing. But I cant tell you how much I learned about growing beautiful girls and tossin a screen into the mix. I think ive got a good chance at a great yield in round two. This round has been a great learning experience for me but very hard on my plants. Any yield I get is awsome after learning I have hard water at 450ppm, getting stem rot [too much water in rockwool, fixed w/ eagle 20], and burnt the plants with a combo of runnin my 1000s too low and having my ppm at 1850 cause i didnt have a meter. Im suprised they arent dead! They are seven weeks old and not too big though hopefully something buds.


Have a little faith, I think you will be surprised. If anything the extra stress will cause them to kick up the crystal production

And yeah rockwool is terrible for those sort of problems. Glad you got it under control. I also got some high hopes for the next scrog. No matter how much I read its always better to have some first hand experience.

Finger crossed your girls produce something for your efforts


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 25, 2010)

If i understand scrog is simply : putting a screen over the plants the let it grow ?

Please someone PM i want to learn more about this 

thanks


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> If i understand scrog is simply : putting a screen over the plants the let it grow ?
> 
> Please someone PM i want to learn more about this
> 
> thanks


hang in there ziggy,

i just cropped it all out and have tons of pics from start to finish.

you have to place the screen and then weave the branches through the screen as it grows in 18/6. 2 weeks from now i'll change the bulbs and throw them into 12/12. they still grow out for two weeks. continue weaving through the screen to get more budsites.

i just finished a 3 plant grow and have some crazy weight coming,,,,



boomerb, 
has no witty energy
he's drained, he's done,
he's had his fun,
nows the time to relax
ol'b's about to get all
hashed


ftp


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 25, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> hang in there ziggy,
> 
> i just cropped it all out and have tons of pics from start to finish.
> 
> ...


WEAVE as in ..... ?

weave them in the holes of the screen or away of the holes ?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> WEAVE as in ..... ?
> 
> weave them in the holes of the screen or away of the holes ?


if yer using chickin wire throw it out now!

i have over 400 pics i'm downloading, K?

yer plant will be under the screen, during 18/6 it continues to grow. as it grows from under you tuck the branches up through the screen and then let it grow another 3 inches and put it through the screen from above and let it grow another 3 inches.

my plants in 18/6 grow 3 inches a day so the screen gets filled pretty quick....

another 1/3 hour i'll post some pics,,

up and down,
in and out
thats what scroggin
is all about


ftp


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 25, 2010)

go it :

Threw the screen 
3 inch's later Threw the screen but from on top
and let grow another 3inch's

then FLOWER ! 

tell me if im right


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 25, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> go it :
> 
> Threw the screen
> 3 inch's later Threw the screen but from on top
> ...


ya mon,

nowz youz gots it,,,

it really is simple, just train her the way you want her to grow,,,,

i keep em' in veg for two weeks once i move them into the big area, switch the bulbs and it flowering time, 12/12 for 60 days then harvest,,,,,,




ftp


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok so where you gonna post ur pictures , cant wait to see them

I currently have 2 afgans and 1 durban poison that are not even 2 inch tall im gonna scrog them


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Whats the best way to deal with runnoff in soil grows?
> 
> Floor Drain.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2010)

Durbanplaya said:


> Woodsman what are your thoughts on regeneration? It's something I been reading into which I think would work well on bigger scrogs to cut down veg time but can't find any scroggers views on it...




Good Question!

Depends on the strain, but works great in many cases. 

A man once told me of a place where the police had dumped the dead plants from a raid. Almost all of them had been cut in half removing most of the veggetation allong with the bud. They had no pots and were lucky to have leafs on them, but they were huge. 

We took the plants home, shook off the dirt from the root balls and placed them in totes that we rigged with flowing water lines*SAVE!*. They all re-vegged in a few weeks and were all 3-5 pound plants when done. 

Take THAT!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2010)

quickrip said:


> tell me if this works


That looks very nice! I like it allot!

You guys are doing things so nicely its awsome to see. I really am humbled by the progression. 

Regarding your flowering timing. I would strongly suggest that you change your light cycle back and train into your scrog. The plants will certainly produce a fabulous harvest in your set up. The loss in time is worth the weight in harvest I assure you!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Youve done a hell of a job in that shed. The sq ftage of your screen is great. I think I could be making better use of my lights if i had a bit more screen to use.
> id love to know what your yield is when everything is all done drying. That would give me an idea of what the possibilities are with mine. Maybe like 60% of what you get. Assuming I can get my setup running anywhere near as good as youve got yours rollin.


Here's an idea for ya, quick fix. Resize the dimension of your top pvc rectangle to a few feet larger. Attach mesh/screen to the space between the top piece and the original scrog pvc, and you now have a "coliseum scrog". That would expand your growing surface tremendously. Still allows for room around the screen and keeps your foot print from lights/hoods tight and bright.

P.S. Your top support for leaning colas is great! I think if you show off the benefits of it when your done, you will see allot more folks implicating that idea in there own grow. That being said, You must PRODUCE!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> Ok so where you gonna post ur pictures , cant wait to see them
> 
> I currently have 2 afgans and 1 durban poison that are not even 2 inch tall im gonna scrog them


Glad to see your interest! GL


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi!

Wanted 2 show my movable SCROG  its only my 2nd attempt so getting there i think. i didnt pull it through the screen last time for the 1st 2 weeks of 12/12, just filled the screen she's huge now lol.

just put this girl into flower, she's lemon haze so expecting some stretch to fill the screen. had 2 keep this girl fairly small as running out of space in my flower room.

Great 2 have u back woodsman, hope ur doing ok now?

Fingerez


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 26, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Glad to see your interest! GL


 
since i understand the scrog method

IN the screen from underneath,grow 3''
IN the screen from on top
and let it grow

I will give it a try


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chevelle712k6#p/u/2/6LqJSKKb7Uw

i hope i understand , all he did in this video is : as soon as 3-4 inch got over the screen he just took them and put them back under the screen right ? help i really want to get this.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

Boomer why dont you like chicken wire? 

Woodsman thanks for getting to my question! Could you please elaborate? Im growing in cabinets basically. How would you drain that? Need a water proof bottom.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chevelle712k6#p/u/2/6LqJSKKb7Uw
> 
> i hope i understand , all he did in this video is : as soon as 3-4 inch got over the screen he just took them and put them back under the screen right ? help i really want to get this.


 
Your not really getting it. You dont weave over and under. You keep the plant under the screen until the 2nd week of flower or so. Then let it grow. Here, from the RUI FAQ-https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=71


----------



## zigzag6 (Mar 27, 2010)

NOW i get it thanks businessman  +REP


----------



## (Butters) (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's a pic of my current set up with just a 400watter. What ur seeing is only 1 plant. This was my Blue Venom that I harvested around Thanksgiving this past year. It was a little over 7 ounces.








I am now running this same set up as a perpetual grow, adding one plant every month and harvesting one plant every month. It's running pretty solid at 7oz every month as a result. It'd be a hell of a lot more if I weren't such a lazy grower and tried to dial things in a bit more. 

-Butters


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 27, 2010)

do it whichever way works best for you,,,,

just finished 3 plants with my weave style under 2000 watts. yield is looking to be 1 gram per watt. my 5lb cure jar is 3/4 full and i still have two bags to bud out.

next grow is 6 og kush-thai haize, new screen lay out and planning on a longer veg to stretch em way out and under and over. that's what works for me.


one week in da big green jar and i'll weigh it out,,,,,,,



ftp


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Im sorry, I meant to add that I dont know from experience about going over and under. I guess it wouldnt make much difference. But I think Mr Zig was real confused about the whole concept. Anyways I wasnt sure if you really meant you go over and under boomer. You da man tho.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 27, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Boomer why dont you like chicken wire?
> 
> Woodsman thanks for getting to my question! Could you please elaborate? Im growing in cabinets basically. How would you drain that? Need a water proof bottom.


Well a catch tray with a small hole that fits a rubber line would most likely do the trick in small spaces where gravity does the rest, otherwise small pumps do the trick. 

GL


----------



## quickrip (Mar 27, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> That looks very nice! I like it allot!
> 
> You guys are doing things so nicely its awsome to see. I really am humbled by the progression.
> 
> Regarding your flowering timing. I would strongly suggest that you change your light cycle back and train into your scrog. The plants will certainly produce a fabulous harvest in your set up. The loss in time is worth the weight in harvest I assure you!


Im already 2 weeks into flower does everyone who has experience in here feel that stopping flower and revegging is the best option for me? 
And woodsman i would love to use your idea and do the stadium style grow but i dont have an inch to spare in my shed. I wish I did. Thanks for the compliment on my support level I thought that would help out later on once i get my setup figured out.
Im still curious about ppm levels and what people in here are using through there grow . The more opinions the better. Thanks .


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm scrogging a 10 x 3 ft area, chicken wire proved to be too small.

here's what i prefer. it's easier to work and my girls seem to dig it.ftp


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

Right, that livestock fence stuff. Perfect.


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 27, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Im already 2 weeks into flower does everyone who has experience in here feel that stopping flower and revegging is the best option for me?
> And woodsman i would love to use your idea and do the stadium style grow but i dont have an inch to spare in my shed. I wish I did. Thanks for the compliment on my support level I thought that would help out later on once i get my setup figured out.
> Im still curious about ppm levels and what people in here are using through there grow . The more opinions the better. Thanks .



Is it a Sativa or Indica you got? If it's sativa I would say let them girls do their thing. 2 weeks in on an 11 week strain would hurt (me anyway) to go back to veg. However, you could get a much much bigger yield if you did. I would just keep them in flower, get an idea of what tolerance they have for ppm's (some can handle much more than others) see if you have any other problems that may occur. Kinda use it as a back to growing experience and then you will be all set for the 2nd scrog.

When you riding on a 2kg yield like boomer over there you don't want to figure out something you forgot. We all do it cause we all smoke the same product 

Oh and my white widows can handle up to 2.8 EC or x700=1400ppm or x 500 =1960ppm. Only for about a week or 2 during peak flower tho.

Good luck with that grow man.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

quickrip said:


> Im already 2 weeks into flower does everyone who has experience in here feel that stopping flower and revegging is the best option for me?
> 
> I dont have much experience, but I would consider it. When you posted above I was thinking of suggesting a reveag.
> 
> Im still curious about ppm levels and what people in here are using through there grow . The more opinions the better. Thanks .


I had PPM of close to 700 and serious lockout problems in potting soil. We will see if this grow is ok, Im using water machine water. I wouldnt worry if you dont have problems. I never did when I had PPM about 600 at my old house.



woodsmantoker said:


> Well a catch tray with a small hole that fits a rubber line would most likely do the trick in small spaces where gravity does the rest, otherwise small pumps do the trick.
> 
> GL


Where can I get a tray like that tho? Sorry for the dumb Q


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 28, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Good Question!
> 
> Depends on the strain, but works great in many cases.
> 
> ...


 Well only got just over a week till harvest. Will let you know how it turns out if I give the regenerationa try.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Durbanplaya (Mar 29, 2010)

(Butters) said:


> Here's a pic of my current set up with just a 400watter. What ur seeing is only 1 plant. This was my Blue Venom that I harvested around Thanksgiving this past year. It was a little over 7 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great use of what looks to be a tiny space.


----------



## quickrip (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it was a hard choice but Im gonna just keep em rollin in flower for this round. I appriciate everyones input. After all is said and done I will have my 1st attempt under my belt and I think this will benefit a lot in round 2. Plus im gonna use the same strain until Ive got a good handle on my setup and am consistantly getting good yields. Also does anyone have hands on exp. with taking clones from flowering plants. Ive heard that they take longer to root. Im trying to time this right for next round and lose the cost of buying clones.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 29, 2010)

I would take them now. You can always start doing lots of LST or FIMing while you wait for the flower room to finish.


----------



## quickrip (Mar 29, 2010)

o.k. I can start this week but I only have very limited space to veg And I need 12 clones total Im worried that I will run out of room b 4 I have anywhere to put them. I also need my room to dry in. So thats still 7 weeks away. I know its not the most productive way to do it but its the only place that i have good climate control also everything needs to stay out of the house.
I am however in the process of building my clone/veg box out of a rubbermaid container 1'4"x1'6"x2' [pics below] which I will start out by putting one of the cloning domes in and then moving the girls into the 2 or 3" grodan cubes. Im going to start with 20 clones and keep the best 12. 
now I need opinions again please.  At which week of flower with my 8 week strain should I clone with only 1' of hight or so to grow in the box. Also I have a 400 watt hps ballast and hood that I can use during the first couple weeks in my bigger area. Do you guys think that would be cost effective or would it be better to just use 1 hps1000 right off the bat or with a mh bulb instead. Well you all know what I have.
-2digital 1000s can run mh/hps at 600w 750w and 1000w or super lumen
-1 400w magnetic hps dont think it can run mh
Reccommendations to start off this round? If you would recommend to run the 600w or 700w settings keep in mind that this would have to be 24/7 1000w or super lumen can be any timed setting . 
*If I start to take up too much of your thread with my noob ?s let me know please. *thanks again.


----------



## nico31 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi this is my medical grow 3 white widow clones. 150w hps and a 65w cfl 2x2x5.3 growlab... I just start running my res on bush masters and les than half nutes. and in 4 days I change for 12/12


----------



## skunkyhead (Apr 2, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> What a plant!
> 
> Would you give us some more stats on the SH9 grow. How are you using your screen?
> 
> Most Silver Haze are near the 19+ THC % range.


 
Sorry! Been away for a bit and staring to catch up ! 

I treat both my girls with equal love .Ok here goes.
600w each,cocoa,DM Adv nutes,3 feeds a day,neg pressure room,fimmed.

I let the crown go up through screen,then bent 90 degrees back through screen, waited a week or 2 then fimmed.Weaved entire plant through screen.Stopped weaving at end of week 2 of flower. Gave her 48 hours of darkness prior to 12/12. Only pruning i did was the removal of dead/dying leafs and a few shade leafs that were to crampd.

The Silver grew at same rate as bb until flower. She just went into overdrive. I reckon she almost doubled. I'll see if i can dig up some pics and create a little time frame.If ya want to know more just ask!


----------



## antmcg79 (Apr 2, 2010)

chiefbootknocker said:


> seems like no love for scrog


I love it! It seems like the perfect way to get a decent yield in a PC grow...


----------



## quillo (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a scrog grow going now, and it's almost finished. When I began it, I wasn't sure which branches to tie to which parts of the screen. But at the end of the grow I think I can see that it was the terminal ends of the main branches that grew longest, and the laterals coming off those main branches that grew less long, and the laterals growing off the laterals even shorter; you get the picture. Anyway, noticing that tendency, it seems obvious that those terminal ends should be tied to the outermost perimeter of the screen and the secondary and tertiary branches should be tied closer to the screen's center since they will be naturally shorter, and in the end you want all the flowers to be close to the same height. Does this jive with other's experience? Am I just now figuring out what everyone else has always known?


----------



## ScRoGtheEarth (Apr 4, 2010)

check out my scrog

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/316836-scrog.html
or
http://www.greenpassion.org/showthread.php?t=21268


----------



## quickrip (Apr 5, 2010)

ScRoGtheEarth said:


> check out my scrog
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/316836-scrog.html
> or
> http://www.greenpassion.org/showthread.php?t=21268


 Nice scrog youve got there dude. Im curious how that eye hort bulb is workin out in flower for you, and you said in your thread that it was awsome in veg right? Is that bulb for hps ballast?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 5, 2010)

Where can I get a tray like that tho? Sorry for the dumb Q[/QUOTE]

Most hydroponic suppliers have flood tables and trays etc. You could make one simply by cutting down a tote for small spaces, or really anything will work. "Improvising is part of the game allot of the time." 


http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=10


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## WolfScott (Apr 8, 2010)

My Aurora Indica Scrog is coming along very nicely, thanks to you all! I am now 5 weeks into the flowering cycle, and she is just now starting to get a smell. It is an intoxicating smell you can probably get high off of! Here are a few pics and a link to a video of her! Thanks again for all your help and useful info!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 11, 2010)

Very Nice Wolfscott!

I agree things are coming along nicely, be sure to make a few post when they finish up would ya? I would hate to miss the end result!
So what do you think? Think you might scrog again? I think folks are going to look at those little walmart green houses a bit different after seeing your grow.  Thanks for sticking around!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 11, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Very Nice Wolfscott!
> 
> I agree things are coming along nicely, be sure to make a few post when they finish up would ya? I would hate to miss the end result!
> So what do you think? Think you might scrog again? I think folks are going to look at those little walmart green houses a bit different after seeing your grow.  Thanks for sticking around!


I've already had tons of people ask me where I got it and what it was called, lol. I don't think I'll do anything except for scrOG from now on! Next time I'm going to use more plants though, 2-4 on the same set up, maybe even put two tables together and use my new 4ft 4 bulb T5 light, and see what that baby can do! I heard scrOG was originally intended for T5's. I'll for sure keep you all posted, I'm going to start a thread with a poll on it, titled "How much do you think I will yield off of my one plant Aurora Indica scrOG grow"? LOL I'll post the link!


----------



## suleman (Apr 12, 2010)

SOG was intended for T-5's but SCROG works kinda the same way. I think it may actually be more beneficial, almost perfectly even light distribution throughout the area of the screen sounds mighty nice. 


Plants look amazing guys.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you folks are referring to "florescent lighting" as being the reason behind the popularity boom of each style of growing. Understand however that the styles of growing may have taken on a new name at a certain time in cannabis cultivation history, they have been long used by farmers and gardeners alike for quite a bit longer than artificial lighting. T8's came first BTW.


----------



## Essex (Apr 16, 2010)

SOG grower checking in,







My 24 plants in a 4' x 4' tent abou 1 week into flower, love how sog squashes em in!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 16, 2010)

Essex said:


> SOG grower checking in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I challenge you to SCROG them


----------



## Essex (Apr 16, 2010)

lol dont think there is enough room to fit the mesh in!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 16, 2010)

Sensi Seeds, Big Bud fem. 
...14 days into flowering, flipped straight from rooting clones.


----------



## spliffmeupscotty (Apr 17, 2010)

Heres some pictures for you all to laugh at  my MICRO SCRoG.


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is an update! I'm thinking of going another 3 weeks to make a total of 9 weeks flowering. I gave her 3 ml per gallon of water of Gravity yesterday, and I will do the same tonight. I did also raise my hood an additional 8-10 inches, to avoid getting burned by the Gravity. She is looking real good, and smells even better, I can't wait! But looks like I have too! lol


----------



## spesh123 (Apr 17, 2010)

nice scrog wolfscott


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

Essex said:


> lol dont think there is enough room to fit the mesh in!


Well that's where your experience, and mine meet. I assure you there is.

I would simply take a mesh/screen with the same dimensions as just inside the tent. Lets say your tent is 4X4, you want a 3'11" X 3'11" mesh. Add zip ties to each corner and secure them to the uprights of your tent by putting it in above your plants about a foot. Pull the zip ties tight as to make sure your secure, and then slide the screen down to about 4-6 inches below where your canopy is now (adjust pots so that the canopy is even). Spend the next few hours carefully pulling tops through in a manner that spreads the growth evenly. 

Let me know if you would like my help with your first scrog. 

Woodsman~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> Sensi Seeds, Big Bud fem.
> ...14 days into flowering, flipped straight from rooting clone.
> 
> Simply wonderful!
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

spliffmeupscotty said:


> Heres some pictures for you all to laugh at  my MICRO SCRoG.


We laugh at people that say something funny...

Alright! Well Ill tell ya what buddy. Its a little experiment like that one that usually get the point across to folks. Your be scoggin rooms before you know it.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

WolfScott said:


> Here is an update! I'm thinking of going another 3 weeks to make a total of 9 weeks flowering. I gave her 3 ml per gallon of water of Gravity yesterday, and I will do the same tonight. I did also raise my hood an additional 8-10 inches, to avoid getting burned by the Gravity. She is looking real good, and smells even better, I can't wait! But looks like I have too! lol


Getting there.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

_* We will greatly miss our friend Irwin. *_

RIP: Alaskan Pot Pioneer Irwin Ravin    Wednesday, 14 April 2010 14:29 The man who legalized marijuana in Alaska passed away on Sunday. In the '70s, Irwin Ravin challenged Alaska's privacy law and won, allowing residents to possess up to four ounces.
Ravin's 1973 arrest for marijuana possession during a traffic stop was intentional. He and fellow lawyer Robert Wagstaff used it as a test case to challenge the state's pot law. Ravin v. Alaska concluded that Alaskans' right to possess marijuana in their homes was constitutionally protected. "The Ravin decision in 1975 was then, and remains still today, 35 years later, the most significant constitutional ruling ever handed down in this country regarding the marijuana laws," says NORML founder Keith Stroup. 

"He elected to put himself at risk in order to take the issue to the state Supreme Court," Stroup adds. "He was a true patriot. Based on the right to privacy provisions of the Alaska state constitution, the Alaska Supreme Court held that the laws were unconstitutional as they pertained to marijuana possessed in the home for personal use. As a result, over the years subsequent decisions held that up to four ounces of marijuana in the home were presumed for personal use. Even if a police officer came walking by and smelled someone smoking marijuana, that would not constitute probable cause to make an arrest, or even to obtain a search warrant.

"More recently former Republican Gov. Murkowski attempted to recriminalize marijuana legislatively, and again the courts held the law to be an unconstitutional violation of the right to privacy, and upheld the Ravin decision."

In his later years, Ravin stop practicing law and drove a cab instead in Homer. He suffered a heart attack on Apr. 7 and died at Providence Alaska Medical Center in Anchorage four days later. Ravin was 70.

"Certainly, everyone has a story to tell about Irwin Ravin," Mike and Maka Fairman write in a letter to the Homer Tribune. "He was too cool. He did not judge others, in fact, he did not speak much at all to anyone. When he did, it was quiet and to the point. He was a remarkably gentle soul, one that will be missed, sitting in front of the bars, everywhere in Homer that cabs go. Thank you Irwin Ravin for gracing this cosmic hamlet with your presence."

_*God Bless,

*_


----------



## businessmen (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone scrogged Sour Diesel? Sounds like this sativa's got legs. Im gonna try a multi strain SROG, but I havent grown this strain yet, just got a clone. Ive got 6 other strains, I have an idea when I'll flip them 12/12. But this one sounds like I should flip early?


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 17, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> trichlone fiend said:
> 
> 
> > Sensi Seeds, Big Bud fem.
> ...


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 17, 2010)

i put a screen right on the rim of the pot will this work ?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 17, 2010)

zigzag6 said:


> i put a screen right on the rim of the pot will this work ?


"work". Define what you mean by work and I will give you my opinion.


----------



## businessmen (Apr 17, 2010)

you needa be able to get under the screen to move stems and prune zig


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 17, 2010)

work i mean yield better than no scrog

yes i could get to the main stem to play with the branchs


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I suspect your question is more related to " finish weight"

An untrained plant will grow as large as its genetics allow. A trained plant that has a screen mesh inches above it, will grow as large as that screen allows/or you allow it to grow beyond....

No matter what you do with your plant, if it is a female its going to produce flowers when the photo period is correct however, given that most plants take a few weeks to become sexually mature, your plant will most likely fill the screen at about that time. I would say if anything its going to be difficult to manage due to the small space and being unable to access the under parts of the plant. 

P.S. I have seen many first timers try this....Not the method that I would suggest you use to learn scrog.

P.S.S. I honestly could not tell you if a pre-sexually mature trained plant would produce more once flowered than that of the same plant flowered at sexual maturity without training....


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Acctually ... I placed a screen about 2.5 inch over the plant that is already 3 inchs so ill post pictures when it starts filling 

thanks for the help Woodman


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 18, 2010)

Been trying to upload these pics and hoping they load this time.

1/08/10 Scrogged
3/21/10 Harvested
4/18/10 Ready for 4-20-10!!

1/2 lb of San Fernando Valley OG Kush
(it's all I could put in there without overflow)

Have a blazin 4-20


bb


ftp


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 18, 2010)

Almost ready for the screen to get dropped,,,



bb


ftp


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy 4/20


----------



## zigzag6 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy late 4//20


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy late 420 to you all too!


----------



## quickrip (Apr 21, 2010)

wolfscott- That plant is looking awsome!

boomerb-looks like youve done a lot of work out in that shed buddy. do you have a journal to check out so I can see what youve done. Also is the insulation in the coolers enough to not need a chiller?

To scrog or not to scrog that is the question

I took off the screen in my shed this round cause I didnt fill it well enough before flowering. So I havent been posting here anymore, but I love this thread. It is one of my favorites. Keep up the good work scroggers!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, no chillers. if the room runs over 78-79 f then once a week drop a one liter pop bottle of frozen water in the cooler. brings it down to 67.5 f.

Oh, man the shed. Stripped it out, bleach and water clean out and I put in 3 new 3spd fans and sealed it even tighter with 1 inch foam board. Still have not had to fire up the a/c. I draw from under the shed.

SCROG them girls and keep the lights on 18/6 for two maybe three weeks. depending on your growth rate per day. I get 3 to 4 inches at that stage every day that I have to "weave" into the screen.


i'm so baked on the cold water hash I can't,,,,,,,



bb

ftp


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone with an LED Scrog grow to share?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 23, 2010)

*DWC bubbler with integral SCROG*

A combined DWC tub and SCROG screen for a single plant. 

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*What you will need *
[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] Light proof tub with well fitting lid (at least 20ltr capacity)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 20mm pvc pipe for scrog frame (i used a total of 5x1m lengths)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4 x 90deg fittings (to suit pipe)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4 x 45deg fittings[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4 x 'T' fittings[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 4 x end caps[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] Welded wire mesh fencing material (pref plastic coated, 50mm square spacing)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] Anti fungal silicone sealant[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] pvc glue[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] net pot (4" or 6")[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] air hose and air stones (and air pump of course)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] time (approx 4hrs if all materials present)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
*Background 
*This DWC/SCROG is based on a thread i sa[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]w on overgrow so i don't want to claim it is my design, just my interpretation of it. i don't remember the author, so i can't give them their due credits, but thanks anyway to whoever it was. my grow is a small affair, consisting of 2 plants under a 600W hps (in flower), with a total SCROG area of 900mm x 900m[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]m. this means that manual water changes are not too difficult so i didn't bother with a re-circulating system.
_
*Important note -* Since these screens have been made I have done a few small alterations to the way they look in the photos which will be explained later in the article_[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]To begin with i sorted [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]out the crate/bucket[/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]This was a 25 ltr crate from bunnings. it is black in the body but unfortunately the lids they had to fit them were almost totally transparent, so i had to spray them to try to make them more light proof..[/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_Note -_ This is one of the aspects of the design that i have changed since construction. i found that the flat white paint on the lid was not as light proof as it could have been so i covered the lid in black gaffer tape subsequent to construction.

I then cut a hole in the lid to accommodate the net pot. same old story, make the hole a little smaller than the net pot so that the lip at the top of the pot rests on the top surface of the lid.

Next i made four holes, equally spaced in from the corners. i use 20mm pvc pressure pipe for the construction of the SCROG screen (available at bunnings, including all manner of fittings to suit). the name "20mm pvc pipe" is deceiving, i think that is an internal diameter of the pipe because the outside diameter is nearly 25mm so the holes were drilled at 25mm.
[/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The next holes are drilled into the body of the crate itself and are to allow the air lines for the air-stones to pass into the DWC. these should be drilled to almost exactly the same diameter of the airline that you will be using, this will create a snug hold around the airlines and prevent any light leaks into the DWC or minor water leaks out of it.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Next job was to cut the airlines to go from the pump to the air-stones to the required length and install the air lines through the holes i drilled earlier.[/FONT]











[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*The SCROG screen*

These are the fittings that are required for the SCROG
[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]4 x 90 deg fittings
4 x 'T' fittings
4 x 45 deg fittings
4 x end caps[/FONT] 





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
There are only a few critical dimensions in the construction of the screen, the spacing between the holes in your lid to allow the vertical legs of the SCROG to pass through, the height of your screen from the lid of your DWC bucket and the overall dimension of the finished screen (to suit your growspace).

With this in mind i cut the lengths of pvc required to achieve these dimensions. this should be self explanatory once you see the pictures. however it is not worth giving dimensions here as it depends on the size of your DWC, your overall desired screen size etc.[/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Next i made the wings of the frame. these project out from either side of the core structure and can be made as wide as is needed to suit your grow space/light intensity. the length of the 2 end pipes of the frame (running vertically in the photo) dictate the overall width of the finished screen.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Subsequently, i built the 2 halves of the core structure. these consist of 2 'T' fittings joined by a length of pvc.
(please note that in the photo i have already attached the wings of the screen to one half of the core structure. it is advised to make the core structure parts independently so that the 2 'T' pieces can be lined up with eachother prior to attaching the wings.)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]






[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]This length of pvc that joins the two 'T' pieces is determined by the distance between the holes in your DWC lid and should be cut so that the pipes that project from the vertical part of the 'T' fitting are the same separation as the holes in the lid.
once you have the 2 core structure assemblies and the 2 wing ends of the SCROG it is time to assemble the frame.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]






[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]It is important at this stage to fix the core structure assemblies to the wings so that the projections from the 'T' pieces stick out at a 45 deg angle from the overall plane of the screen. then these projecting pieces from the 'T' are cut to a length so that they also line up with the the holes in the DWC lid.

Once they are cut to length, place a 45 deg angle fitting to the end of each projection. this means that all of the legs of the screen will sit in a vertical orientation and line up with the holes in the DWC lid.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
However, before attaching the legs to the screen assembly, it is advised to attach the mesh to the frame.
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]




[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]For the mesh i used a 'welded wire mesh' fencing product from bunnings. it comes in rolls 900mm wide so it is the perfect width for my 900mm x 450mm screen. this mesh comes in plastic coated version which is the one i used and the hole size of the mesh is 50mm x 50mm

I used the small cut offs that were left on the end of the roll as small twist ties to attach the mesh to the frame.

After fixing the mesh to the screens, it is time to attach the legs to the frame. the legs should be cut to a length so that when they are put through the holes in the lid and are resting on the floor of the DWC bucket, the SCROG screen should be about 200mm - 250mm above the lid.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]






[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Having put the legs through the holes in the lid, i recommend that the ends of the legs are closed off with 'end cap' fittings. this is an additional feature that i don't have a photo for, but i decided on adding the end caps after suffering a bout of root rot. with the end caps fitted to the legs, none of the nutrient solution enters the inside of the frame and to clean the frame you simply have to clean the external surfaces of the legs. (when fitting the end caps you must drill a small hole somewhere discreet on the upper part of the frame so as not to compress the air within the frame when fitting the final leg end cap.)

When the end caps are fitted you should put the lid/SCROG assembly in position, in the DWC bucket as in the photo above, and ensure that the lid is fully pushed own home onto the bucket. this means that the lid is set at the correct height on the legs of the screen and the weight of the screen is supported on it's legs.

Now you can fix the lid to the legs by applying a good thick fillet bead of bathroom (anti fungal) silicone sealant around each leg.[/FONT]







[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
It is important to let this first lot of sealant, on the upper surface of the lid, to dry and adhere overnight. then, the next day you can invert the whole assembly and apply a second lot of sealant on the underside of the lid.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
Once this has dried it will ensure that the lid is fixed to the screen at the perfect height.

and well, that is pretty much it. the net pots can be inserted into the holes in the lid, put the whole thing together and put it in the grow room[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]












[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_written by _[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Jaguarrh[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_editor: Pure_[/FONT]​


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to see someone run this type set up with an LED show. If anyone cares to give something new a try, I would bet you could make the front cover of a mag with quality photos and a healthy run...

Never the less, good design idea. Someone run with it and enjoy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 23, 2010)

TIP: If you do a build like this one, I would suggest using a reflective tape to cover surface areas such as the white plastic lids shown. Keeping light out of DWC is very helpful!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)

Excellent Thread Link!!! 

http://forum.hanfburg.de/fhb/showthread.php?t=148132


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

This is the coolest thread...

Here is my first attempt as SCROG....







This is my Super Lemon Haze 12 days into flower







Laceygirl...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking might fine Lacey! Love the wind in her hair!

Woodsman


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks woodman, I've actually got three strains running in there at the moment... The Super Lemon Haze SCROG(there's four plants under there somewhere..lol..), A Laced Rhino (I bred that) and a White Widow. These plants were both unwanted mothers so I decided to stick them in the flower tent with my SCROG...

Will continue to grow this way as I love its manageability...
Laceygirl...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)

http://av.rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkuEZzdNLiSEBXgxvCqMX;_ylu=X3oDMTBvMmFkM29rBHBndANhdl9pbWdfcmVzdWx0BHNlYwNzcg--/SIG=13ggrgpig/EXP=1272258201/**http%3A//www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/221184-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 24, 2010)

Laced Rhino, Sounds addictive...Do tell!

Glad to have you on this side of the screen, welcome! I invite you to continue posting here!


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is another update! I kind of burnt her a little a few weeks ago.....my bad... I flushed yesterday for the last time, I'm going to harvest in two weeks! Next time I'm going to do a two plant scrOG! I have a few strains to chose from, any suggestions on which ones I should use I have Aurora Indica, Super Skunk, Papaya, Wonder Women, & Blue Mystic...?????? Thanks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolfscott:
*Finding A Scrog Strain: *_Use several search engines to locate a large selection of photos of the plants you are researching. After viewing side by side photos of it grown out several times, you should be able to notice the traits of the plant regardless of how it was grown by each method/grower. Keying in on the the general "growth patterns" of the plant will help you better understand how or if the plant will grow in Scrog. You may find that someone already has.
"I personally like hybrids on the sativa dominant side. I find them to be the best scrog plants." 
"Pure indicas make fine buds in scrog however, tend to be more time consuming"
" Pure Sativas fill screen quickly, but often need additional support above the scrog; a stretchy plant can be a scrogs best friend however"_


----------



## imanoob (Apr 26, 2010)

Totally using this thread as my next project...but alas im too late to use a screen in my current grow...i have a little discussion going on over here:

Is this too many plants for a 4x4 area?

To cut or not too cut? Any advice from you guys is very welcome


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 26, 2010)

Photo Not Related to SCROG:

This is a peice done by my favorite artisan Philip Ross; I wanted to share regardless of its relationship to scrog. I often find that in groups of folks who grow scrog, there tend to be some "minds".

" We are only limited to what our minds are capable of"






I challenge anyone to use this design in a replicated model using cannabis. The container holding the plant could have a screen as well (if interested Ill explain). Anyone up for a challenge?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 26, 2010)

*&#8220;It is often said that interactive artworks blur the line between the artist and the audience. The audience becomes creator in a medium invented by the artist. The artist enables the interactor to express themselves creatively.&#8221; &#8211; Transforming Mirrors*


----------



## WolfScott (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the info, I was thinking on trying out a Sativa strain maybe Full Moon by Nirvana.... I have it on my want list lol , But I will be looking into others! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 26, 2010)

Please do! As I have mentioned before, I am working on a scrog strain list. I will add the information you gather on the said strains.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 26, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Please do! As I have mentioned before, I am working on a scrog strain list. I will add the information you gather on the said strains.


If you don't mind me asking what do you have so far? Im planning a scrog for my next grow. I think Grand Daddy Purple would be good for a scrog because it grows bushy with a lot of branchs. What do you think?


----------



## stacatto99 (Apr 26, 2010)

If I am using multiple strains, would the SOG method be better?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 27, 2010)

purplecream said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do you have so far? Im planning a scrog for my next grow. I think Grand Daddy Purple would be good for a scrog because it grows bushy with a lot of branchs. What do you think?[/QUOTE
> 
> _"GDP would look wonderful in a scrog"_
> I have a file that was started in order to collect the information regarding strains that are best suited for scrog. At this time the file is a compilation of stories and testimony, breeder info, journals, photos, etc. We will weed through some of the obviously false info, tune in on repeat info, and make note of anything else that indicates a good scrog strain. The list will be open for edit as we will certainly learn and grow.
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 27, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> If I am using multiple strains, would the SOG method be better?


Would depend on the strain I suppose; single cola growth pattern plants don&#8217;t do well in scrog. If you are running all potentially "good" scrog strains, having them in individual screens while still creating the same plane, would be greatly effective.


----------



## i420 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm about 3 weeks into a my first ScrOG. In my typical fashion I jumped in head first. My screen size is 4' x 8' under 1 x 600 watt HPS and 2 x 400 watt HPS. In FFOF soil and 3 gal pots. I'm hosting two strains and one was great for a ScrOG and the other would and will be great for SOG. 

The BC Kush grows quickly with spansive reaching branches and a slightly large node space. This strain seemingly has endless reach and needs to be controlled a bit. Due to the node spacing I would use a spiral pattern to double back over empty spaces.

The Grapefruit Diesel is a stout B!t[h .... with extremely tight nodes space. This strain is perfect for SOG and I have some ladies to show you later on this point.


----------



## businessmen (Apr 27, 2010)

Is grapefruit diesel much like the others? I got a cut supposed to be purple sour d. Im expecting it to stretch like all hell. Anyone grown it?


----------



## purplecream (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ never grown it before but that's also on my next grow list.


----------



## imanoob (Apr 27, 2010)

I would also like to hear the top strains for scrog  

Is there a few names that always crop up in scrog grows/journals? Whats comes highly reccomended?


----------



## jestermite (Apr 28, 2010)

Another weary but happy straggler in from the 47 page read.. so stoked. This is _that_ thread for me. The one I been looking for. Wood u been awesome... the words on leaving space to cleanly switch buckets and the bog / stadium stuff are gonna help my show wihtout a doubt. I made my screen a little small for my space and it was buggin me, but building a larger one to sit stadium style above it might be killer. Good access to the buckets and plants and still get all of my area. More even.

Boomer congrats man on an _awesome_ shed. Those picks are like bud porn but for sick set-ups. I get the feeling that you understand too that if you have $4 to your name then that means you can spend $5 on grow stuff. I'm running so many of the same elements - same nutes, same lights, same size, dwc w/ ice, stanley blowers (never saw anybody else with one before), on same screen. The cooler idea is awesome. Watching your grow has been like seeing the future.

Quck, Wolf, Trich, others.. awesome grows. If the contest idea is still being kicked around then I'm in too.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 29, 2010)

Howdy Jestermite,
We most certainly are glad to have ya! Its a bit of a read these days that&#8217;s for sure, but as I am sure you already know its the only place like it. I wish you the best on your new found scrog venture and I have a feeling we will be seeing good things from you soon my friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 29, 2010)

Link to WW scrog Vid: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=White+Widow+Scrog&aq=o


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 29, 2010)

_"Is there a few names that always crop up in scrog grows/journals? Whats comes highly reccomended?"_

Mostly the popular medical strains and heavy producers.
I have seen WW done more times than anything else. I contribute it to the strains already established popularity.
Fast flowering sativa dominant hybrids are recommendable. A flowering structure of a good indica with fast rapid growth and pre flower stretch of a sativa. A fast finish with a heavily filled screen.


----------



## imanoob (Apr 29, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> _"Is there a few names that always crop up in scrog grows/journals? Whats comes highly reccomended?"_
> 
> Mostly the popular medical strains and heavy producers.
> I have seen WW done more times than anything else. I contribute it to the strains already established popularity.
> Fast flowering sativa dominant hybrids are recommendable. A flowering structure of a good indica with fast rapid growth and pre flower stretch of a sativa. A fast finish with a heavily filled screen.


yes yes yes  apart from WW what do you always go back to? I currently have AK47 (Serious Seeds), Northen Lights (unsure which one), SpeedQueen and have seeds for Lemon Skunk and Cheese (both of these are from Greenhouse)

Would any of these be suitable? If so which one(s)


----------



## N Buds (Apr 29, 2010)

Try 'Crimea Blue' from Barneys it's worked a treat for me - fimmed first... it sounds like what you lot are saying is an ideal plant.. 80% indica 20% sativa Ukranian Hash Plant/Blueberry.... 3 weeks into flower and a beast!


----------



## jestermite (Apr 29, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy Jestermite,
> We most certainly are glad to have ya! Its a bit of a read these days that&#8217;s for sure, but as I am sure you already know its the only place like it. I wish you the best on your new found scrog venture and I have a feeling we will be seeing good things from you soon my friend. Keep us posted.


Thanks woodsman - Yep I got pics an questions coming for sure...That design with the glass partition is interesting. Any drawbacks to pushing light through some fairly thick glass? I have a nice big piece from a glass table I could sacrifice for this and am thinking it would make a nice barrier in my veg box between the 400MH heat and the reservoirs, as long as it doesn't seriously draw back the light quality. Would it? I know it's not a cool tube, but I coulnd't get one of those in with how it's built. The dimensions are close and this is gonna sound dumb to some but... is there a way to trim about an inch off of an edge of a pretty thick mm glass to make it fit? I know they make glass cutters and such but this might be a stretch.. maybe I could catch a windshield replacement guy? 
The temps are okay for now but with the hot months coming it's gonna be a real challenge for me to keep the res temps anywhere near right. The other thing I'm kicking around, after catching boomer's set up, is to place an actual cooler in the box. I forgot that my neighbor gave me a Coleman that actually plugs in to provide it's own refigeration. Even has a 12V adapter. Not having seen one before, I didn't even know they existed. This might be slick for anybody who will battle high res temps. Gotta think the overall cost and effectivenes might be better than a stand alone chiller in thin plastic reservoirs, in some set-ups anyway. Can pic this cooler for anybody curious. The combination of 85+ degree box temps and a nice chilly DWC reservoir would be a good step toward big serious growth I think.
Short of glass, the other thing I'm kicking around is running some fairly tightly spaced screen (since I don't want them pushing through it) near the top of that same box to stop these vegging plants from getting too near the lamp and burning. This particular light is at a fixed height and not movable. Right now I'm topping and crushing and trying to FIM and bending daily to keep those mains bnaching outward, but the set up lets me veg the sheeot out of the plants (12 weeks or so from rooted clone) before they go to flower and so it's a struggle to actually be able to keep them down. Something like a PRE-SCROG? Ever head of this? Seems they'd come out with a good fill for the actual SCROG. My goal in this is to not have to veg at all in the flowering area and therefore run something close to a chain fed perrpetual harvest with the handpicked best plants from the excess number of them in veg. I'm thinking 8 or 10 pants under the 7 X 3 screen should be enough to let me lay down a full and tight pattern and still have some outer branches to push up and out stadium style.

Thoughts from any and all are appreciated.


----------



## jestermite (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, I just caught it's _plexi _glass. That i know can be cut. Home improvemnts carry this stuff or do I have to go to a Ducks game and discreetly shove one under my jacket?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 30, 2010)

"Any drawbacks to pushing light through some fairly thick glass?" 
*Cleaning it*
Could be taken to a window replacement shop and cut for you I am sure. 
The design could be altered to allow the reservoir to be exterior. DWC can also circulate, keeping the reservoir outside of the heated area would more easily retain temp. Cooling water is also a fairly easy operation. Maybe someone has a read for you, my apologies I don&#8217;t, or just as easily you may be able to find some good material on the subject in the hydroponics section here at RIU.
If your not familiar with the web site Instructables.com it may be another good bet.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 30, 2010)

Something like a PRE-SCROG? Idividual unit scrogs allow for the vegging and training to be done where ever you place it. I have in the past, set up small scrogs that were started indoors vegg winter into spring, and flowered out.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 1, 2010)

Look forward to seeing what you come up with Jester!


----------



## purplecream (May 1, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> "Any drawbacks to pushing light through some fairly thick glass?"
> *Cleaning it
> *You shouldn&#8217;t see any degradation of light intensity with clear glass. Could be taken to a window replacement shop and cut for you I am sure.
> The design could be altered to allow the reservoir to be exterior. DWC can also circulate, keeping the reservoir outside of the heated area would more easily retain temp. Cooling water is also a fairly easy operation. Maybe someone has a read for you, my apologies I don&#8217;t, or just as easily you may be able to find some good material on the subject in the hydroponics section here at RIU.
> If your not familiar with the web site Instructables.com it may be another good bet.


I read somewhere that glass eats up some lumens.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 1, 2010)

purplecream said:


> I read somewhere that glass eats up some lumens.


I stand corrected. It does loose, anything that is between the light and the plant is going to take away some. Not enough to not suggest not doing it however. If your curious about the actual numbers, you can pick up a light intesity meter for less then $30 most places. 
Wow, the cloud I am in when I mix Chocolope and Vortex bubble is ridiculous.
Cant really complain about being able to smoke yourself retarded though...


----------



## jestermite (May 4, 2010)

has anybody seen or tried a screen that lifts up with the plants in it? twist tied. Then I could get to the buckets underneath while they hang there...?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 4, 2010)

Not exactly, however I have seen the lid of the container attached to the screen system as to allow the res to just be lowered away. It can be done as simply as a flood table that has a flat cap with holes for your net pots.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 4, 2010)

There is another really nice grow (one of the best I have seen) that I am trying to get permission to photo and post. The grower is a six or so patient care giver, who has six rooms for each patient. Each room is HUGE and is fully scrog. Each room only contains one plant. Epic monster scrog of one plant. The strain is coveted and the smoke proves it worthy of awards.
I have videos right now, which if I do get permission I may take a few still shots from and post, however I plan on flying down and getting some good shots with a better cam.

What do you folks think about a book all about scrog?


----------



## WolfScott (May 5, 2010)

If there is a book all about scrOG I want to read it!!! lol


----------



## businessmen (May 5, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> There is another really nice grow (one of the best I have seen) that I am trying to get permission to photo and post. The grower is a six or so patient care giver, who has six rooms for each patient. Each room is HUGE and is fully scrog. Each room only contains one plant. Epic monster scrog of one plant. The strain is coveted and the smoke proves it worthy of awards.
> I have videos right now, which if I do get permission I may take a few still shots from and post, however I plan on flying down and getting some good shots with a better cam.
> 
> What do you folks think about a book all about scrog?


WOW. You should do the book wood


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the support, I have been considering it seriously. I am told that I have enough material, however I have yet to gather what I truely am looking for (but I am working on it). I need some more advanced gardens to photo too. I would be willing to take donation photos if your interested in being featured. I would like good shots of scrog images that are artistic in nature. I think Subs book DANK is one of the best photo shoots of cannabis and I would be aiming in that direction however, from the gardeners eyes.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 5, 2010)

The other idea being tossed around is SCR.O.G. Magazine Online. The cannabis geared mag would feature medical and connoisseur grade cannabis strains and phenotypes, as well as informative gardening/training tips, how to built it tutorials, maximization of efficiency plans, scrog news, editors columns regarding advancements in tech, training, and products etc., a multitude of photographs from around the world including those sent in by readers. Live chat with a tech, readers chat sessions and forums, links to scrog related product suppliers, and seed companies etc. The works basically&#8230;the scrog works. 
What say you?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 5, 2010)

Whos feelin Scroggy?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 5, 2010)

*NEW TERM*/ *Scrain*: _To train for scrog._

Scraining is the term for a technique used in preperations for SCROG growing. A diverse use of multiple techniques such as LST, Topping, Fimming, Suppercropping, etc. in order to obtain ideal growth for scrog usage. 

*Term Usage:*
Scraining creates a fast growing "bush" with a focus on uniformity and a multitude of tops, ideal for use with the screen of green growing method.

_Developed by the ol' scrogger himself, Woodsmantoker~_


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 5, 2010)

FYI: There is no one way to scrain. Scraining is up to the grows ideals and would be influenced by various factors including strain/ particular phenos used, growing routine, containers, etc.


----------



## businessmen (May 5, 2010)

scrain lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2010)

Scrain


----------



## Josephjones (May 7, 2010)

Hi sorry nothing beautiful but i was wondering if anyone had tried this with the scrog . allowing the plants to grow up at a angel to the screen so i could you the light vertically. Ive seen this done with huge amounts of plants but want to keep the amount of plants down. With a mnth or 2s vegging to the screens say 2*2ft or 3*3 do you think i could manage a decent yeild ? 



Plant 45 Degree​ 
Bud​ 
 Plant 45 Degree Bud 400/600w hps - Bud - Plant 45 Degree 

​ 
The screen would obviously to between the plants and the bud.


----------



## clasonde (May 7, 2010)

hey, i am interested in starting a scrog. how long do i have to veg before i can put the screen on? what should i use for the screen; chicken wire?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 8, 2010)

clasonde said:


> hey, i am interested in starting a scrog. how long do i have to veg before i can put the screen on? what should i use for the screen; chicken wire?


Hello Pal, 
Welcome and good luck with your new venture into scrog. I must say, if you are interested in scrog and you would like to learn all about the techniques, designs, terminology, etc. you have come to the right place. If you have come to be instructed on growing as to avoid time spent learning however, your doing your self a disfavor by the means of your approach. 

There are many good pages to be read here, take your time. Its on your own time thats the beauty. If you have any questions, we always do our best to answer. If you have concerns, we can try to help address them. This thread is for you. Take advantage and enjoy! 

Woodsman~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2010)

clasonde said:


> hey, i am interested in starting a scrog. how long do i have to veg before i can put the screen on? what should i use for the screen; chicken wire?


These questions are answered already in this thread. Start @ page 01 & see what you can learn.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 8, 2010)

Josephjones said:


> I&#8217;m sorry I didn&#8217;t follow ya, I cant tell who has enjoyed there meds more...
> 
> By all means please try again. I too have written a page or two where when I returned post ridiculously stoned, I was unable to read or follow what I had written...It happens.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 8, 2010)

_I wanted to mention that I don&#8217;t "take anything away" from those who are more interested in the fast run down in order to get growing. What we must remember is that there are a many among us who's time is simply limited. It is important to some, to not have to take the time to read through page after page to find what they are looking for and I can sympathize. _
_If you find yourself in a similar situation where time is of essence, and the answer you are looking for is unable to be found easily, feel free to contact me directly or label your post *Time of Essence Question:*_


----------



## Josephjones (May 9, 2010)

Hey woods , yeah sorry was stoned and have probably seen to many grows by experienced people and want to start at the deepend.

I want to use 3 plants instead of say 12-16 small ones and have seen grows were people have grown 3 plants vertical scrog but they always started underneath the screen so the plant grows up right into the screen and around the light , but these have used 250w lights to achive it for heat reasons , i think the plant would burn if it was subjected to a 600w 

I was thinking of building a kinda pi rack system but only have 1 plant on each side instead of 5 on each side and then grow the 3 plants up horizontally/diagonally into the screen thus allowing me to get a true wall of green rather than half the plant being wrapped around the light. Do you think this would work.

Hope ive explained it better , still stoned mind you lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 9, 2010)

_


Josephjones said:



Hey woods , yeah sorry was stoned and have probably seen to many grows by experienced people and want to start at the deepend.

Click to expand...

_


Josephjones said:


> _I want to use 3 plants instead of say 12-16 small ones and have seen grows were people have grown 3 plants vertical scrog but they always started underneath the screen so the plant grows up right into the screen and around the light , but these have used 250w lights to achive it for heat reasons , i think the plant would burn if it was subjected to a 600w I was thinking of building a kinda pi rack system but only have 1 plant on each side instead of 5 on each side and then grow the 3 plants up horizontally/diagonally into the screen thus allowing me to get a true wall of green rather than half the plant being wrapped around the light. Do you think this would work._
> 
> _Hope ive explained it better , still stoned mind you lol_


 
Joseph; No problem pal; what I gather is that you are interested in a vertical grow using limited numbers of plants with your own twist on the vertical part. Sounds good.
First let me get you to explain what you mean here: "_pi rack system_" I think with further explanation of the system you would like to build or design, I may be of better help to you.
I think what may have been missed in some of the vertical gardens you have seen, is the use of a cooling system for the lighting. There are many methods for cooling lights in a vertical set up. Often I see "cool tubes" or exhausted housing that surrounds and shrouds the heated elements (bulb, socket, etc.). For the head over heals guy, maybe water cooled lighting would be intriguing.

Never the less, your only limited to what your mind is capable of. I look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Josephjones (May 9, 2010)

Hi woods

http://www.pi-technics.com/

Thats who make it . I just want the bottom rack if you can see it and rather than 5 pots on each rack use 1 on 3 sides of my grow but make the plants hit a cage fitted around the light. Id also like to know weather id get away with using a higher angle than 45% to be more aggressive in making a wall around the light or would the buds become to heavy to hold due to growing on a angle,

I believe if i can build it properly i can fit a 400w or 600w hps son agro and have massive lumens per sq ft and as you said the cooltube could be fitted later in the grow as the plants encroach


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 9, 2010)

&#12288;
[_QUOTE=Josephjones;4143239]Hi woods_

_http://www.pi-technics.com/_

_Thats who make it . I just want the bottom rack if you can see it and rather than 5 pots on each rack use 1 on 3 sides of my grow but make the plants hit a cage fitted around the light. Id also like to know weather id get away with using a higher angle than 45% to be more aggressive in making a wall around the light or would the buds become to heavy to hold due to growing on a angle,_

_I believe if i can build it properly i can fit a 400w or 600w hps son agro and have massive lumens per sq ft and as you said the cooltube could be fitted later in the grow as the plants encroach[/QUOTE]_

Very excellent point of talk/question!
I think the best way to address your question: will it work? Answer: Oh yeah.
Yeah I do, I think it would work. What I question here though is what your getting out of it. What should be decided is what you are trying to do exactly. Lets say: I am growing 6 plants. Three flowering three vegging. My goal is ultimately to grow as much good meds with the three flowering at one time as I can. I cant get around numbers, can I get around space? What is space? Vertical or horizontal? Which one am I truly limited on. If I have more room vertically than I do horizontally I may choose vertical however; I wouldn&#8217;t (Ill explain in a bit). In that given space how do I maximize my potential production? and that my friend, is what your trying to answer for yourself if I am not mistaken. 
Vertical could be your answer. I look forward to what ever you decide.
As I have explained in pages past, each growing situation has its own set of circumstance and thus predetermines what will and will not work successfully to an extent; thus there is no one best way. It simply depends. My argument for why I will choose horizontal over vertically is simple. There are things you can change to predetermine the outcome of your crop, there are things you can do to manipulate the process of which the plant is forced to endure in order to achieve a goal that would not be achievable without, but you cannot simply change the structure of which the flower was predetermined (via evolution) to form. That formation is structured to endure gravities natural stress from a vertical possition and produce accordingly; from energy provided by a sun that is mostly vertically above the plant. Now, we know that the plant will flower regardless of the direction of which its forced however, I believe that the plants direction of growth is less important to maximum production than the flowers need to be vertical. I have been proven wrong before and would not be heart broken to be proven wrong again. But that&#8217;s my theory and it keeps me vertical. 
I would however stack horizontal scrog chambers by adding a tube vertically through the center that allows light to be moved up and down inside it, while the whole stack rotates on a turn table around it. An additional tube would be placed vertically outside the turning environment and provide light to the outside edges of each screen in the same fashion as the inner tube. The outter tube could be used as a central lighting station for other pod/stacks to surround.


----------



## tomgrazz (May 9, 2010)

Been looking into training methods all day today and I think ScrOG is for me! The only question I have is if my incoming seeds will be an appropriate strain. I intend to grow a good mother and go from those clones. Incoming seeds are Red Dragon.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 11, 2010)

I have not listed Red Dragon. Give a report would ya?


----------



## tomgrazz (May 11, 2010)

Will do  Won't be able to start until July, unfortunately .


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 14, 2010)

Woodsman is out until May 22. See ya folks then!


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 25, 2010)

Extended stay but back!~


----------



## businessmen (May 26, 2010)

Will be posting pics of my multi strain mini scrog individual screens soon. Just started flowering. We'll see how I manage, have everything from pure indica stretches only 30% to full sativa that I havent even grown before, supposedly stretches 300%. And hybrids that are mostly indica, half and half, and heavy on the sativa.


----------



## businessmen (May 27, 2010)

If I have one plant taller from soil to screen in its individual scrog will it stretch a lot more? I am using 3 gallon pots for all except one, I want to cram my 6th strain in one corner near the fan. Theres not enough room for another 3 gallon pot, so Im gonna use a 1 gal. But its half as tall. So Im just raised the screen up, and used a smaller screen. So all the other plants will be 8 inches tall and this one is like 16 or so. I could have just raised the pot but decided to do this.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 28, 2010)

Very Cool, Businessman!

I look forward to it! Link a journal here if ya like. That would be sweet for us to see.

Nah, your height from dirt to the screen won&#8217;t affect your screen growth stretch much unless it&#8217;s due to being an older plant; it will be more controlled by strain, distance of light, training in the screen, etc. But even with an older plant, the plant is simply able to produce more vegetation more quickly. You&#8217;re not actually inducing "stretch". Your stretch from internodes to internodes ideally will be the distance between screen holes. You learn to control the stretch to create the uniformity and fullness. Have you super cropped before? I would suggest giving it a shot on a few of your indicas to help boost them. They will lag behind the sativa's of course. How many flowering rooms?


----------



## WolfScott (May 28, 2010)

Hello all, I'm back again for round two! My first scrog was a great success, and I owe it all to this thread! My first scrog was 1 Aurora Indica plant, in a 3 gal. pot , and I yielded 100 grams of dry weight off of her. So now I'm officially hooked on scrogging, It is some bomb ass weed!  Well this time for round two I'm going to double the screen size, and use two plants instead of one. I'm using 1 Aurora Indica and 1 Wonder Women plant, both from Nirvana. I just put the screens on last week, and they are already taking off! This time (because of the summer, and It being so hott in my room) I'm using my 4 foot 4 tube T5 florescent light, instead of my 400 watt. I know I'll probably will yield less per plant, but I'll be able to sleep at night with out sweeting my ass off.LOL 

On another note I just received an order I placed with Nirvana containing my very first Sativa strain! I already planted it, and I'm so looking forward growing a Sativa strain! I decided to go with Feminized Full Moon, a tropical Sativa with a trippy visual high! Can't wait!

I'll be right back to upload some pics, I have to switch over to fire fox to do that for some reason on my new lap top!


----------



## businessmen (May 28, 2010)

Actually Im sad to say its very small scale. Just one 250 watt. LOL. I plant to get a 600 going this winter in a 4x4 area.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 30, 2010)

Wolfscott: Very nice my friend, I am pleased to hear it. Glad you were happy with your strain choice too I knew you would. I also wanted to note on what a good choice you made by keeping the strain for round two. It tends to be a good idea to carry one on from the last harvest. Once you have spent the time learning the strain and how to control your environment in order to create its ideal conditions, it may vary for the next strain. Its much more easy to determin the root of problems when you can run a control. Running that which you are already familure with kinda helps this.

Businessmen: Small is a relative term. Scrog too started small my friend.


----------



## businessmen (May 30, 2010)

So Im on day 5 flower with the strain Ive never flowered and I think it was too soon, it looked like sour diesel stretched more then any Ive grown so I figured this cut thats supposed to be Purple Sour D should go in to flower early. Im really thinking of putting it back on veg a bit. Happen to not have my camera today.... I can see some pistols forming at the top in between leaves, but it does have some close nodes at the top that will probably stretch alot in between. It looks like my sativa dom white widow in growth pattern, which would end up stretching out alot in between nodes still. Guess I have to just see what happens. I just wonder how long into flower they will send out secondary branches after you place them lateral. And how tall your buds can get above the screen if you keep placing branches lateral until a few weeks in stretch.


----------



## azoo (May 30, 2010)

how do you build one pm me pl


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Businessmen, Azoo,

Sorry my server crashed. I had uploaded a lengthy response for the both of you however, it obviously did not make it.

_"I just wonder how long into flower they will send out secondary branches after you place them lateral. And how tall your buds can get above the screen if you keep placing branches lateral until a few weeks in stretch._" 
*The first two weeks are typically the "stretch" time for most strains. "Secondary growth" is prompted by the fact that LST is occurring by each branch being forced to lay laterally under the screen. Light reaching nodes promotes the new growth to stretch outward from the branch becoming the new "top" that is used to fill screen. As this occurs, the plant also responds by extending the growth of the original top which you have pulled under, and it becomes your "runner" if you will, that is used to reach the furthest parts of your screen. Once the screen is full and the growth is completely above the screen, growth will be determined by strain and environmental conditions. A balance can be achieved between induced stretch, and that which is a result of light distance creating ideal node spacing (practice and knowing the plant/ your set up helps here). Once flowering occurs however, the vegetative growth patters will diminish and the plants energy is spent on flowering production.*
*You can control the height of your canopy by pulling the taller branches back through during those weeks as you mentioned. Bud height will be determined by how tall you allow the growth above the screen, lighting, nutes, etc. as well as the obvious (strain type). *

_Azoo; _*Build what?*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Photo's Photos Photos,

Looking for photos! Always looking for more. If anyone could be so kind as to share a few, I would much appreciate it! Anything Scrog!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## spesh123 (Jun 9, 2010)

very very nice pics. just a quick question ive got a scrog goin and i been in flower for about 2 weeks now and forgot to cut those little branches that get no light under the net that are useless, does this matter that i didnt cut em?? and can i cut them when flowering or doesent it make a difference in the long run yeild wise???

thankyou for any help.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 9, 2010)

I would think its about a perfect time to cut them. Im waiting till the stretch is done at 3 weeks to really see what makes it too the screen or not.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 9, 2010)

View attachment 983467View attachment 983468View attachment 983470View attachment 983471


spesh123 said:


> very very nice pics. just a quick question ive got a scrog goin and i been in flower for about 2 weeks now and forgot to cut those little branches that get no light under the net that are useless, does this matter that i didnt cut em?? and can i cut them when flowering or doesent it make a difference in the long run yeild wise???
> 
> thankyou for any help.


cut 'em out for, let the other colas use the energy.

nice scrog woodsman! i take it you've done this before?

this is my first attempt at a scrog. i just took these pics this morning.this is day 28 of flower. as you can see the canopy is not completely even. i really didn't know what i was doing when i was training them and had real spotty coverage from my old hood. i love the technique though, definitely the best way to increase yields in a small grow.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

Spesh123; 
 Worry not. You can remove them when you please. Of course on a scale of which you can not measure easily, there is a difference. Basically, what you&#8217;re looking to do is simply spend your energy on what you&#8217;re keeping. Through veggitative growth, there is uncertainty as to what might make the screen. I remove that which I am confident wont (experience will teach you). Depending on the strain, you may spend the entire flowering cycle removing growth that continues to grow back, or becomes shaded. Your eyes will tune in over the course of a few cycles and your timing and knowledge of what and what not to remove will greatly improve.

 * My wife and I just finished a few vape loads from our new and favorite jar we call Baskin Robbins. It&#8217;s a jar of kief mix from over 50 strains. I am in a very care free mood... "Ahhh it&#8217;s alright my friend, worry not, cut those branches when your good and ready, life is good, be happy" Comedy....LOL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

businessmen said:


> I would think its about a perfect time to cut them. Im waiting till the stretch is done at 3 weeks to really see what makes it too the screen or not.


 "I do agree"


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

Robert Paulson; _"nice scrog woodsman! i take it you've done this before?__
this is my first attempt at a scrog. i just took these pics this morning.this is day 28 of flower. as you can see the canopy is not completely even. i really didn't know what i was doing when i was training them and had real spotty coverage from my old hood. i love the technique though, definitely the best way to increase yields in a small grow_."

 I have been trellising for many many years and grew up with cannabis cultivation. It was not until mid to late 80s did there become a "method". The method of scrog has more to do with the concepts rather than the screening idea in my opinion. We used trellising to avoid detection. It became obvious that there were other benefits to training the plants in this manner and thus birthed my desire to continue to explore the options. We didn&#8217;t even start using the trellising idea indoor until late when SOG was being developed. This is usually contrary to common belief. Outdoor trellising did start the scrog method and I am proof. I love the idea of what I now consider to be scrog. It&#8217;s the power of diversity in a gardening concept. A diverse orchestra of multiple methods uniquely critiqued to the grower, his or her ultimate desires, and the space and or plant number limitations with an emphasis on maximization within that limit. 
Thank you for the photos! We look forward to seeing more from you and I think you&#8217;re going to be please with your harvest. Thanks again.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Robert, What strain are you running? I like it! I am going to add it to the list.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 9, 2010)

its black jack (black domina X jack herer)

i think they may be from nirvana? that's just a guess because this trains a slut, been passed around the whole county.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful Buddy!

Love the air pots! I am running some myself. Soil to hydro, the way my roots do grow. I am running a cycle this way for a buddy online. I was sharing the idea with him and he wanted to see it before he commited so I told him I would do it my self and share some photo proof. Its a safty measure as well. I can run out of water and electricity and still be fine. Just fill the res with soil and keep rollin. LOL... Bush life! Love it!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## spesh123 (Jun 9, 2010)

nice pics. quick question people ive got a scrog happenin at the moment and in flowering stage about 2 weeks in and noticed i forgot to cut those branches that get no light that are under the net that are pretty much useless, is it to late to cut them now???? and if i dont cut them how much of an affect will it have on my yeild?? 

thanks for your help.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 9, 2010)

check the last page or so for the same exact question


----------



## spesh123 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh shit yeh my bad sorry guys thanks for all your advice.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL, "They dont call it dope for nothin'!"


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

*The reality and the dream*


----------



## spesh123 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol true that. will post picz of my beuitiful scrog soon. peace out and happy growing everyone.


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 11, 2010)

hellow fellow Scrogers can any one give me some ideas on a good scrog screen or a place i would be able to get one thx every one let me know


----------



## MediMary (Jun 11, 2010)

cool thread


----------



## KayAreOEnnEyeSee (Jun 11, 2010)

Would anyone have any suggestions as to what sized screen I should use for 3 65w cfl's. I have a small armoire that is roughly 5ft tall 2ft wide 1.5ft deep, horizontally divided in half into two chambers. I was thinking of possibly taking out the division and putting in a wall to wall screen (possibly even a vertical screen), I'm just not sure how well my lil cfl's would reach the nugs far off in the corners. I'm still pretty new to growing (4wks left in my lil experiment of a grow). I'd just like to know if putting in a screen would be efficient for my space and what to expect out of that screen if done correctly with the materials I currently have. Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrboots (Jun 11, 2010)

KayAreOEnnEyeSee said:


> Would anyone have any suggestions as to what sized screen I should use for 3 65w cfl's. I have a small armoire that is roughly 5ft tall 2ft wide 1.5ft deep, horizontally divided in half into two chambers. I was thinking of possibly taking out the division and putting in a wall to wall screen (possibly even a vertical screen), I'm just not sure how well my lil cfl's would reach the nugs far off in the corners. I'm still pretty new to growing (4wks left in my lil experiment of a grow). I'd just like to know if putting in a screen would be efficient for my space and what to expect out of that screen if done correctly with the materials I currently have. Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.


 Whats up scroggers! heres is what ive done in about the same space that you are talking about. maybe it will give you some ideas.
my cabinet is 27" wide by 18" deep by 5' tall the upper veg area is 24" tall and the lower flowering area is 36" tall. I have been using 10 23 watt cfls for light in the flowering area, but its been getting kind of hot, so I think I'm going to cut back to 8 for the summer. The lights in the veg area are kind of ghetto, ive got a few clamp lights with cfls in then and some t5 fixtures that I move around depending on whats in there. For the screens I made 3 separate units that I can move around. I pulled them out a little in the picture so you can tell they are separte pieces. I harvest one screen and put a new one in the flower area every 3 weeks. I switched them out last week and got 29 grams trimmed and dried from one screen. that has been my best harvest yet, first time I got over an oz. In the picture the screen on the right has been in the flower area for one week, the one in the middle has been there for 7 weeks and the one on the left has been there for 4 weeks. The plant up top is the next one to go in. I'm going to put it under a screen in a day or 2 and let it veg for 2 more weeks then put it in the flowering area. I call my system bonsai scrog units, cause my plants stay really small. The strain is unknown, Its from bagseed but Ive been cloning it for a while. I've had this set up running in its current form for about 6 months. I dont have it perfected yet, and I've had some problems with nutes and soils and everything else but I'm getting better with every harvest.
View attachment 987297.View attachment 987294View attachment 987298View attachment 987299


----------



## mrboots (Jun 11, 2010)

by the way, props to the woodsman for making an awesome thread


----------



## KayAreOEnnEyeSee (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, we can't thank woodsman enough for starting this thread. It has helped to send me in the right direction being a personal grower needing to keep everything small but highly productive. Now that I have a slight grasp on the actual growing aspect of the plant, I can now finally begin my first attempt at using a screen and venture into ScrOGing. 
Mr.Boots- I can't believe how close your setup is to what I am shooting for. A three screen, perpetual, cfl, cabinet grow. Do you currently have a journal going that I could possibly follow and maybe pick up a few pointers from?


----------



## mrboots (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont have a grow journal going, it doesnt seem very interesting with a perpetual system, you can just look one screen over and see what the plants will look like in 3 weeks. But i'll ansewer any questions you have. I think i have a great concept with my moveable screens and timing, but im still learning a lot about the actual plant growing part. there is a guy on here called stinkbud that has a thread called "harvest a pound every 3 weeks" My timing is about the same as his, just on a much smaller scale. I like how he doesnt keep any mother plants for clones, he just takes cuttings off his vegging plants. Good luck, I want to see what you come up with.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

merkstillgrows said:


> hellow fellow Scrogers can any one give me some ideas on a good scrog screen or a place i would be able to get one thx every one let me know


  Some guys pick up something that is pre-fab, however for most app.&#8217;s it might just be easier to make it to fit. This is one of those methods where you soon realize it&#8217;s far more fun and productive to just get very involved. It's my hobby long before it&#8217;s my method. Take some time to scroll through the pages of this thread and you will certainly find something you can replicate, build, or pick up from a store.


----------



## KayAreOEnnEyeSee (Jun 11, 2010)

Woodsman. Thanx for the encouragement. One of my problems with getting started is being so indecisive about everything. I search thru so many threads and am able to replicate just about anything I see from scrap it makes it kind of hard to choose what would be best. I'm sure all of us green thumbers have been thru the very same thing at one point or another, I just have to figure out how to stop that cycle lol. I think mr.boots' cabinet style is pretty close to what I will be shooting for, a couple of tweaks to get it into my box and put a little of my mojo on it and I think I'll be ready to roll. I think I'll keep in touch with all of you for any more suggestions or updates. Thanx again all. Happy growing!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

mrboots said:


> Whats up scroggers! heres is what ive done in about the same space that you are talking about. maybe it will give you some ideas.
> my cabinet is 27" wide by 18" deep by 5' tall the upper veg area is 24" tall and the lower flowering area is 36" tall. I have been using 10 23 watt cfls for light in the flowering area, but its been getting kind of hot, so I think I'm going to cut back to 8 for the summer. The lights in the veg area are kind of ghetto, ive got a few clamp lights with cfls in then and some t5 fixtures that I move around depending on whats in there. For the screens I made 3 separate units that I can move around. I pulled them out a little in the picture so you can tell they are separte pieces. I harvest one screen and put a new one in the flower area every 3 weeks. I switched them out last week and got 29 grams trimmed and dried from one screen. that has been my best harvest yet, first time I got over an oz. In the picture the screen on the right has been in the flower area for one week, the one in the middle has been there for 7 weeks and the one on the left has been there for 4 weeks. The plant up top is the next one to go in. I'm going to put it under a screen in a day or 2 and let it veg for 2 more weeks then put it in the flowering area. I call my system bonsai scrog units, cause my plants stay really small. The strain is unknown, Its from bagseed but Ive been cloning it for a while. I've had this set up running in its current form for about 6 months. I dont have it perfected yet, and I've had some problems with nutes and soils and everything else but I'm getting better with every harvest.
> View attachment 987297.View attachment 987294View attachment 987298View attachment 987299


 Great job. I could suggest giving your clones a bit longer to vegg if you can. The larger going into the screen you can have them, the more you will produce.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

KayAreOEnnEyeSee said:


> Would anyone have any suggestions as to what sized screen I should use for 3 65w cfl's. I have a small armoire that is roughly 5ft tall 2ft wide 1.5ft deep, horizontally divided in half into two chambers. I was thinking of possibly taking out the division and putting in a wall to wall screen (possibly even a vertical screen), I'm just not sure how well my lil cfl's would reach the nugs far off in the corners. I'm still pretty new to growing (4wks left in my lil experiment of a grow). I'd just like to know if putting in a screen would be efficient for my space and what to expect out of that screen if done correctly with the materials I currently have. Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.



 I would suggest increasing the amount of lumens that you will be providing your plant. I would also suggest to both your self and Mr. Boots; Pick up a few PC fans and cut a few exhaust holes for them to fit. Removing hot air is key. I like to make my veggie room larger than my flowering room. Most folks go the other way. My take is that if I have "ready" clones that can go in my flower room, but dont fit until I get my buds done, they will only get bigger in that time (better to be too big than wait till they get larger wouldnt you say?). If my veggie room has more room than that of my flowering chamber, I can also train each plant into a bush that fills my screen 100% when its ready to replace the finished plant. Badabing!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 11, 2010)

how do you train your plants n veg before they go under the screen? i'm going to need to start doing this soon. i basically have the same set up as you saw before, for veg, except its not in the tent and does not have a screen. i would love to be able to veg and train them so that when they go in the tent they will be ready to shoot up and fill the screen. do you pull the taller shoots off to the side and tie them down or do you just top 'em a bunch?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

KayAreOEnnEyeSee said:


> Woodsman. Thanx for the encouragement. One of my problems with getting started is being so indecisive about everything. I search thru so many threads and am able to replicate just about anything I see from scrap it makes it kind of hard to choose what would be best. I'm sure all of us green thumbers have been thru the very same thing at one point or another, I just have to figure out how to stop that cycle lol. I think mr.boots' cabinet style is pretty close to what I will be shooting for, a couple of tweaks to get it into my box and put a little of my mojo on it and I think I'll be ready to roll. I think I'll keep in touch with all of you for any more suggestions or updates. Thanx again all. Happy growing!


 
We have we have, jump right in and you will find your way pal. I feel that way every time I update, and that is usually multiple times a year. 
Hope you do stay in touch. Give us some update photos! Thanks.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2010)

"Well I guess it&#8217;s about time I do a tutorial here for training into scrog..." 

I will work on it. For now, to answer your question, I use multiple methods in order to create a dense bush (LST, Bonsai, Fimming, etc). I try to train it so that it is on a flat plane somewhat, however strain has allot to do with how and what you will be able to do with the plant prior to using the screens help. I typically use plants that already have a genetically predetermined "bush" type growth pattern. I like plants that respond best to LST. All plants respond differently. Some will stress out from training and become a problem. Some explode. Vortex from TGA seeds is fast becoming my favorite scrog strain of all time. I will do a tutorial on training a clone of this plant and share it with you folks ASAP.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm currently growing a 6 foot spicey jack herer, scrogged down to about 3 feet,of course it's 4 feet wide now, i have roughly 20 growing tips in addition to the initial six main growing points, i probably need to transplant, again, it's in a eight gallon container, i've never grown this strain in a big container outside and it just keeps growing, i just moved to wine country CA coast mtns,maybe 2000 feet elevation, and we get some crazy sun up here, i can feel my skin burning in less than 20 minutes, my point being the plants love it, especially if you give them room. I'll be getting another digital camera soon (don't ask), i'll get some pics for you guys.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks woodsman. i didn't do any of that this time around, i just put the screen over it and kept pulling the shoots under. i knew i wasn't doing it quite right at the time but i wasn't sure what to do instead. some of the pics u posted your canopy looks perfectly level, i want mine to look like that next time.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 12, 2010)

Keeping light evenly distributed to all parts of the screen is the best way to insure the flat plane. L.I.M. Light Intensity Meter's are handy here.

_"canopy looks perfectly level, i want mine to look like that next time" _*Yes you do*.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 12, 2010)

Moderator *Mr. Ganja*




































 Join DateJan 2008LocationIn a Reefer patchPosts1,765Journal Entries6

*




*

I wanted to chime in here but I have never grown in a cab so my help will be limited I saw a 3 month veg and I am thinking bud that bitch hehe but then I read more and what I think is you wont get as much stretch as I do mearly because of light intensity. Also with Cannabis it helps to keep your temps constant light and dark to minimize stretch. I would deff screen Vortex it can end up sagging all over for us and I think we are going to start using upside down mater cages to up our lower yields as Vortex fill out really well all the way down and with more light I bet we can get 8 zipps on a bush.​


----------



## easytimer (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is my 1st attempt at a SCROG. It is in a 4x4 tent with a 1000W Hortilux HPS in a cool tube. I use a 465CFM fan dedicated just to the light and another 235 to vent the tent itself. Let me know what you guys think! Here is the ladies 9 days into flowering.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 12, 2010)

First of all thank you Easytimer for the photo. Wonderful, we must see more. 

 I suggest pulling some branches back through the screen and placing them in the open space in your canopy. 

 Let&#8217;s see some photos with the HPS off and only flash camera light.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow those are some skinny leaves, what strain? 9 days since 12/12? Or 9 since youve seen flowers? They are going nuts if 9 days of 12/12


----------



## easytimer (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will have to get a proper picture for you guys. They are in their 9th day of flower not 12/12, but are still doing good if you ask me. Wood, I'll be sure to train these yatches right.  By the way, the strain is BlueDream. One of my favorite smokes of all time.


----------



## theoutlawcarpenter (Jun 13, 2010)

The Cedar is a good point, not all cedar is the same at least . at least 4 differnt types I know of . the best for a grow room ??? I don't know probly the most$$$


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 13, 2010)

Red and White Cedar as far as I know. Cost can certainly be an issue for most folks. I can suggest countless materials that work just fine in its place. I do enjoy the cedar and use it in outdoors locations where little else lasts. For me it&#8217;s just nice. Flower boxes, seedling tables, arbors, lattice/ trellis, closet shelves, siding, shingles, dressers, etc.


----------



## ninjagaiden (Jun 14, 2010)

learning about SCROG, thanks for putting this post together! Was wondering, so basically all you are doing is guiding the tip of the plant to it stays under the screen right? Where ever leaves grow will hopefully rise up to go through the screen or with a little bit of coaxing with string.

Is this correct? or are you actually weaving the tip of the plan up and through the screen then back down?

thanks


----------



## businessmen (Jun 14, 2010)

Sometimes as Ive learned it is more helpful to weave under and over and under. From reading scrog how to's I didnt know that, but some of the guys here do it. I doubted that you needed to until my first attempt here. Its obvious once you get a few weeks in that you need to weave!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 15, 2010)

Weaving is actually what I discourage. Several reasons but here are a few: The basket it leaves for you to remove in the end is a pain in the ass. The plant is less pliable and thus less workable when crowding begins and the need to move branches occurs (not all plants will grow the same and you wont predict them all however, you can work them all if you plan for it). Weaving requires sturdy screen of which is not always used or preferable. 

 I suggest training you&#8217;re plants to become bushes prior to screening; this can be done more efficiently using other methods rather than using the screen to accomplish LST. (Read up on the method, it should be your first step in training for scrog.) Learning how to manipulate the plants growth pattern via light stretch (moving the lights away from the canopy to result in stretch between internodes) and various response techniques, LST, FIMM, Topping, Super cropping, etc. take time and experience to master. Experience knowing the strains used, the environment that you are growing in, how the environmental controls such as nutrients and additive will effect each plant how and when, how what lighting will effect the plant and why etc. are all things that greatly effect the outcome of every crop and create the successful professional. Though it may always seem that there is an easy way to master anything and everything, those that have will tell you it took time to create experience and there is no easier way around that.
In soil, I drill holes at every quarter inch around the top of my pot/bucket. I use those holes as an anchor point for pliable yet sturdy stainless steel wire to attach. I then use the appropriate length to secure a branch or stem that I have pulled down and away from center, in order to bring the tops of each to the same height as the lower parts of the plant on a horizontal plane. The result is light penetration to all the lower and newer internodes and growth (each node is a bud site/top) and a natural response of vigorous growth from all parts of the plant via the stress. 
Hydro, I use improvised anchor points to accomplish the same effect. Typically training is less aggressive in hydroponics. Branches tend to snap more easily and thus furthers the need for larger clones from a pre trained and already &#8220;bushed&#8221; mother. I take 3 to 4 foot clones from mothers that have branches fully bushed ready for the screen size and dimensions I plan to run. Once the clones have rooted, they are introduced to a screen. I spend a few weeks allowing the plant to adjust and fill however the clone&#8217;s size prior to introduction is as large as it needs to be to fill the space, just not the right &#8220;shape&#8221; if you will. Once the plant has filled the screen and has become the level plane that we are looking for, flowering begins. It is typically those few weeks before that point that I do all of the &#8220;Scogging&#8221;. 
Basically I have boiled it down to a few weeks of &#8220;Screen training&#8221;. The rest is pre training mothers, and budding. Or pre-training seed plants in order to be large enough to fill a screen and skip veg screen time.


----------



## KayAreOEnnEyeSee (Jun 15, 2010)

Woodsman... would it make much of a difference in yeild for a personal grower to take the time to tie down a plant (LST style) in many places rather than to use a screen? What I'm really trying to ask is could the screen just a replacement for a ton of tiedown points?


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the screen is more consistant. And an excellent template or guide so you dont shortchange yourself and flower too soon. Before all of your horizontal space in the light field is filled. Its easy to see your screen isnt filled when your hand placing a bud in every hole, but with LST you might tie a branch down every direction and think it looks full, with all the fan leaves filling up your room. 

Ive been braking branches lately weaving in flower. THey get so stiff. Lukily theyve all hung on by a part of the skin and Ive taped them back up to heal. I'll have to do even more Scraining next time, thanks woodsman.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

So Ive got a strain thats taking forever to train, its a very short indica. I think I need to stretch it in a bad way. Im also veggin outside since the days are long, and my grow are is still very limited indoors. (I know its risky, but I spray some oil/pyrethrin before bringing them back in) You think putting it in full shade would work good to stretch those nodes out?

Also for some crazy reason my plants are wanting to flower outside, even tho the days are as long as can be. Only thing I can think is I keep taking clones from clones instead of mothers, cus Im a small grow. And I end up taking them a few weeks into flower.... Messed them up somehow? Take a look at this thread real quick if you can please, thanks guys! https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/338781-my-plants-flowering-why.html


----------



## mrboots (Jun 15, 2010)

i dont think putting them in the shade will streach them out, I dont know what to say about them flowering early, but shouldnt that streach them out? I take clones from plants that are a few weeks into flower all the time and have never had that happen, they go back into veg right about when they get rooted. If your plants are big enough to get a good yeild, I would just roll with it, If they are too small to get much off of i would still roll with it, I would just get some more seeds/clones going. keep us posted on what happens with you plants.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, Im bringing them inside and leaving a light on in the house all night to snap em outa it. One plant is almost ready, Im giving her 3 nights inside since shes not quite ready, and then into flower.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

My experience with LST bushes for scrog: When a stem is "supper cropped" there is damage to the inner core of the plants branch. The repairs made by the plant are a response mechanism that can also be achieved through aggressive bending without the actual damage to the plant. In supper cropping, most folks soon realize that the repair done by the plant is quick and the response is aggressive. The same is true of LST however, the response is uniform and throughout the entirety of the plant. During the first part of vegetative growth my plants receive a main stem bend that I do by hand. I am trying to achieve an even curve that leaves the top nearly touching the surface of the growing medium. I typically use stainless steel wire do this. The response is seen within a few hours when the plants leafs begin to turn and receive light at a normal position horizontally. Within a short period of time after, the plants branches from the base of the main stem to the top begin to shoot outward from the plant in order to become the new top. I view it like a competition for first place. When the actual winner of the race (the top) is pulled back below, the rest compete to be the top with great speed. The focus of the training efforts then is reverted to similar practice on all branches with an emphasis on overall symmetry (ie. &#8220;Bush&#8221.

Now, to answer many other questions with a concept that points out the obvious:
The fastest flowering plant is say 40-50 days. Now I am quite sure the better scrog plants are not in that range but maybe say 50-60 respectively. Even in that short time frame of 40-50 days, you can train quite a bush. So it boils down to this: What can you do with a plant in the time frame that it takes you to finish flowering your plants a step ahead in your cycle? Or further, what is the fastest way to get your clones to fill your space in that time? I would like to see a plant fill my screen in 60 days with only the help of a screen! I would certainly pay well for that strain, granted its better medically than that which I already use. J

I would suggest to the new scrogger however, learning to understand how your light and hood create a foot print with a shape. Light is measured in intensity and thus learn to use the shape of the foot print, and the distance necessary, to deliver equal lumens at the same or near intensity to all parts of the growing surface area. And rather than trying to fill a screen in that space, try to create a plant that fills the space. Then screen the plant and let the focus be on adjustments and growing buds vertically to fill the space between the screen and height restrictions of your growing area. That is complete maximization of space available in my opinion, the point of scrog. (not: scrog = screening/trellising a plant).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

I would suggest leaving your plants unless conditions suggest otherwise. I don&#8217;t know how long your plants have been reverting from being a clone off a flowering plant, but it could take several weeks depending on numerous variables. Roots don&#8217;t mean veg. You can clone and root under a flowering light cycle. We can see the obvious that&#8217;s working against us in that scenario and thus use a vegetative cycle typically, but the point is roots happen regardless.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for answering. I will take clones in veg from now on. But they revegged a few weeks. They started a few inches tall, under 20/4 indoor light. Moved outside under about 16/8 natural light as soon as they started growing and they vegged to the point where they reached my 8 inch tall screen and started filling it in. Then they started flowering. They arent stopping yet either, and theyve been coming in at night under a light. One Im going to let flower now, shes filled the screen nicely, it had 3 nights inside with the others, dont know if that did anything. Luckily that one hasnt shown any hermie inclinations ever....

Id love to see some more pictures of your techniques, are you saving them all for your book? I want to see those 3 foot clones! I keep taking clones too small also I think, and takes forever to root. Do you think putting my short indica in complete shade outside would stretch it?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

_Ive been braking branches lately weaving in flower. THey get so stiff. Lukily theyve all hung on by a part of the skin and Ive taped them back up to heal. I'll have to do even more Scraining next time, thanks woodsman.[/QUOTE]_

I agree scraining will help you lessen the need for training when flowering. You are right in that branches become easier to break once flowering begins. You should also be able to see then that weaving is not as effective and greatly increases your chance of problems. Your plants will be fine and your yield should be similar regardless of how you achieved the full screen, however it can be easier!


----------



## CabinetBuds (Jun 16, 2010)

This thread is AMAZING!!!

From what we have learned in a small environment, we will use the screen to tie down the plants so they can be further adjusted during veg and flower. I guess this is a combination of scrog and LST!!! I am not sure how this will work for us but we plan on growing up through the screen then tieing it down and moving it across the top of the screen until its full. Our first attempt seems to be going very well and our second will be Scrog/LST

Thanks for all the helpful insight!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Thank you for answering. I will take clones in veg from now on. But they revegged a few weeks. They started a few inches tall, under 20/4 indoor light. Moved outside under about 16/8 natural light as soon as they started growing and they vegged to the point where they reached my 8 inch tall screen and started filling it in. Then they started flowering. They arent stopping yet either, and theyve been coming in at night under a light. One Im going to let flower now, shes filled the screen nicely, it had 3 nights inside with the others, dont know if that did anything. Luckily that one hasnt shown any hermie inclinations ever....
> 
> Id love to see some more pictures of your techniques, are you saving them all for your book? I want to see those 3 foot clones! I keep taking clones too small also I think, and takes forever to root. Do you think putting my short indica in complete shade outside would stretch it?



We are saving as many as we can for the book; we need thousands and thousands to choose from. Its very time consuming. We are learning all about how hours can be spent trying to achieve the one shot your looking for. I would be happy to do a tutorial however I need a bit of time before I will be able to get that together. I commend Subcool on his ability to multi task and manage the infinite amount of things he has going, I am far different.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

CabinetBuds said:


> This thread is AMAZING!!!
> 
> From what we have learned in a small environment, we will use the screen to tie down the plants so they can be further adjusted during veg and flower. I guess this is a combination of scrog and LST!!! I am not sure how this will work for us but we plan on growing up through the screen then tieing it down and moving it across the top of the screen until its full. Our first attempt seems to be going very well and our second will be Scrog/LST
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful insight!!


Certainly! Thanks for your visit and response. I agree it will work. As I have said before, once the concept of what is being achieved by doing a scrog is understood, you can make it your own. Make it adapted to your own preferences and circumstances. GL and I hope you can swing us a few photos some time! Thanks again.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

_Businessmen: "I will take clones in veg from now on"_

I have found that taking clones in the first week or two of flowering gains faster rooting responses. I believe it is related to the vigor that the plant exhibits during that time (aka preflowering stretch).


----------



## businessmen (Jun 16, 2010)

awesome, shade will stretch my outdoor plant right? Its a pretty standard plant response...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so ridiculously warped on a friends hybrid I am having trouble wrapping my brain around your questions enough to create an intelligent response....Ill return shortly .

WhiteRhino x ArjansUltraHaze X Blue Mystic x Haze = Dumb dumb feeling.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## pez prince (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing thread!


----------



## easytimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Well here is an update. I can't find my damn camera, so here it goes with the camera phone again. I promise I will get some much better pics. These babies are moving along since the last post 5 days ago. This is exactly 2 weeks into flowering. I decided to introduce some Ginormous from Humboldt Nutrients as well, so we will see if this stuff works well or not! So far so good. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 16, 2010)

Was thinking of doing a scrog on my current grow. Has anyone ever scrogged strains like OG Kush, Rocklock, Sensi Star, Wappa, or Motavation? Any comments or advice, send it my way!


----------



## businessmen (Jun 16, 2010)

some of those will stretch more then others. So youll get more potentially from them. Like the rocklock and sensi star probably wont stretch much so veg longer if you can


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks to all who have posted and commented! Over 30,000 Views and over 500 posts. Thanks again!

Hope you all continue to enjoy and learn! Keep posting!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 19, 2010)

L.E.D. Scrog
I have seen just about everything scrogged from a multitude of species, to giant cannabis plants that fill barns and warehouses. But what I would like to see now is the method following the technology. LED seems to be the newest in efficiency and I would like to add a few more shots to the book. If anyone would like to take on the challenge of running an LED scrog and share photos, I will offer a prize for the winner of the best LED Scrog photo. I am judging on photo quality as well as results. I will be looking specifically for shots of a plant/plants going through the stages under LED (Seed to harvest) without personal effects in the shot. I look forward to seeing you're results!

Woodsman~
PHOTO PRIZE: Bluelab Combo Meter - Over $300 value
http://www.getbluelab.com/shop/Bluelab+Combo+Meter%99.html


----------



## purplecream (Jun 19, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> L.E.D. Scrog
> I have seen just about everything scrogged from a multitude of species, to giant cannabis plants that fill barns and warehouses. But what I would like to see now is the method following the technology. LED seems to be the newest in efficiency and I would like to add a few more shots to the book. If anyone would like to take on the challenge of running an LED scrog and share photos, I will offer a prize for the winner of the best LED Scrog photo. I am judging on photo quality as well as results. I will be looking specifically for shots of a plant/plants going through the stages under LED (Seed to harvest) without personal effects in the shot. I look forward to seeing you're results!
> 
> Woodsman~
> ...


 Hey woodsman can i get in on the contest? How long will you be having this competion going? I'm gonna bang out a led scrog but i have to wait until after this harvest is that cool?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 20, 2010)

Purplecream, Absolutely!

 Being that you responded first, I will let you choose (Thanks Giving, or Christmas).


----------



## Felder (Jun 21, 2010)

Subb'd. Revamping my set up a bit after this flower is over and planing on giving SCROG a shot, thanks for the tips.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 22, 2010)

Glad to have ya Felder.


----------



## nellyatcha (Jun 22, 2010)

does scrog increase yield? i have a grow space of 3x2 and i have 4 mandala 8 mile in 2gal pots they are seedlings vegging under 430w hps what should i do for the screen and how high above the pot and etc. thanks for anyone who helps.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone do Screen printing??? I need to talk to someone that can do some shirts and banners.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## AK49th (Jun 25, 2010)

Woodsmantoker is having a problem with his account he has been frozen by admin. feel free to ask them to politely unfreeze his shit, here is a message he sent me.
Hi, 
I wish I were writing you on better terms however I was hoping to gain your support and possibly your help with a current problem I am having. I have been restricted from posting at RIU due to a problem an individual had with a comment I made in the following page. This person followed me around and continues to make rude unwarranted comments about me personally and my "legitimacy?". Here: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana-cultivation/339061-important-any-one-know-best.html[/URL]
I feel RIU needs to hear from those individuals who do know me better; would you expect someone like me to be banned? Am I anything less than respectable and courteous? I was jumping the gun when I flagged a comment that was made about RIU not following up on who they restrict until later when the damage is done... If you wouldn&#8217;t mind sending a comment to a moderator asking for help I would greatly appreciate it. I am at a loss for words, and don&#8217;t know what to offer you as thanks&#8230;
I would certainly like to get back to the Scrog page( ENTER THE SCROG / Scroggers United Post Page )for all who view it (my care giver and I use the page to share information essential to our medical grow operation, she is in Anchorage and I am in the Bush). I have updating to do etc&#8230;My wife and I are spending our savings on opening shop in a few states. It&#8217;s a dream I have had for some time, and now that I have mentioned it here at RIU I am a liar and not welcome..? People here, know me better. Thanks to all my friends and viewers for everthing! I have enjoyed my time here and hope this is not ending my relationship with RIU. Thanks agian.
PS> this is being sent to a few of my contacts, if you want to share this, your welcome to.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 26, 2010)

is he still banned? how do I send a message to a moderator? 

i read the posts, seemed like nothing worth being banned over to me. What was so bad that warranted freezing his account?

hope your back soon man.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 26, 2010)

Howdy Folk! Back.

Thanks for your input and help! Thanks to ak49th for the special help!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you to the moderators that continue to keep this place priceless. A unique congregation of fine individuals bound to uphold the respect and courtesy that each individual deserves. I wouldnt ask for anything less or more.


----------



## purplecream (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad your back!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to thank you woodsmantoker and all of the others who have contributed to this thread. Here are a few pictures from day 58 of flowering my first scrog setup. I just started flushing today but wanted to take the time to let you know that I appreciate the information contained in this thread.
View attachment 1014135View attachment 1014138View attachment 1014142View attachment 1014149View attachment 1014148View attachment 1014147View attachment 1014146View attachment 1014139View attachment 1014145View attachment 1014144View attachment 1014141View attachment 1014140View attachment 1014136


----------



## businessmen (Jun 26, 2010)

Those look so damn good Tman, what strain?


----------



## tman42 (Jun 27, 2010)

Pic 5500 & 5502 are Barneys Farm Red Diesel. It wasn't doing very well when it started flowering but it pulled through ok. 5503 and 5505 are Jack Herer (was given these seeds not in breeders packs so not 100% sure). 5519 is an unknown purple variety (last run for it though) and the rest (big screen, close ups and single shots) are ununknown strain from the Portland Oregon are that has been around since the 70's (that I was lucky enough to have been gifted about 5 years ago) which is perfect for scrog. And thanks for the compliment businessmen, I can't wait for the final products.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 27, 2010)

tman42,


 Congrats on your first scrog and welcome. I am very pleased to have been able to provide you with this resource and thank you for your contribution to it. Bringing what you have learned back to share is what truly makes this thread the resource that it is, and I could never have gotten this thread where it is today without the resources that folks like you provide. Thank you!

 You're work proceeds you my friend, I agree that you have a very fine looking crop to harvest. Enjoy!

 Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 28, 2010)

I mentioned Vortex as a fast becoming favorite of mine, and how well suited for scrog it truly is. I didn&#8217;t mention that I am not the only one who thinks so highly of it however...

Check this out: http://www.tgagenetics.com/index_home.php

Beware of the Vortex:


----------



## mrboots (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad to see that your back, I read your posts that you got in trouble didnt see a problem, but what do I know. I wouldn't think a bunch of stoners would be so sensitive. 
I've been thinking of ordering some tga seeds, and was wondering what that vortex high is like?


----------



## ghostbud (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, just stopping by. I came across this thread looking up info on scrog. i JUST finished going thru all 61 pages...and damn you guys have a lot great info. Been scrogging on my last 2 grows and picked up some really great knowledge from everyone participating on this thread. Here are some pics of my current progress on my 2nd scrog. These are pictures from the first week of flowering.

View attachment 1016667View attachment 1016668View attachment 1016670View attachment 1016671View attachment 1016672View attachment 1016673View attachment 1016674View attachment 1016675

any feedback or comments are welcomed...=)


----------



## AK49th (Jun 29, 2010)

i am just getting ready to try my first scrog and first dwc grow. i 2 have read up alot on it, and you look like it's going perfect, i guess i have 1 question for the experienced and maybe some info for us both (ghostrider). looking at your screen grid i think i read you try to fill from the outside in and it looks like the center is going bigger on your pics and i can't tell if you've bent the stems over to the sides to do that, like i said i'm learning and that is a perfect picture of why i'm asking. all suggestions are appreciated,,,woodsman and other pros especially.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 29, 2010)

Vortex is a very up high, medi great! 

 I have been working with two pheno's. My mother plant is of the largest of the pheno types. The second one was found in the same pack of 10 that my mother was in and it is a very small plant. The larger plant has a very unique smell with large dense buds. It&#8217;s a VERY smelly finished bud that got me into trouble in a restaurant a few weeks ago. I was asked to leave...That smelly. LOL I smiled and proudly left knowing I only had a single bud on me, and that it was smelled through the med container.

 The smaller pheno is the most powerful we have found. It harvests very little yet has twice the punch and almost no smell for the majority of the flowering period until it gains a very sweet mixed fruits and flowers smell that delights the senses. I keep these two very different pheno types due to the differences in medicinal quality of each. Though the smaller pheno produces little, it is only a small amount that you need to be satisfied. The larger, a longer felt day smoke that keeps pains and spasm at bay.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 29, 2010)

ghostbud;

Glad to have ya buddy!, I see your flowering prior to filling the screen, any particular reason?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 29, 2010)

I fill from the inside out...I think that was your question..?


----------



## ghostbud (Jun 29, 2010)

AK49th: 

I actually train the same way woodmanstoker does. I train inside out. In those pictures I have two strains, 3 being Power Plant and the other 3 are OG Kush. My method was I let the plant grow about a little under 24 inches then placed the screen on top and started poking each individual stem/node thru the screen. The top cola was center and the other branches were trained quite often to keep them stretching to fill the screen. I could have saved some time by fimming/topping the plant to fill the screen faster but I was unaware of how to properly employ that technique until I came across this thread. Always trying to learn something new.

Woodmanstoker:

From my standpoint I figured that at least 75 - 80% of the screen was filled. So I was estimating that the other 20-25% would be filled during the growth spurt of the first to second week of flower. The pictures posted don't do the OG's any justice. They're so skinny you can barely see them in the pictures. Currently, there is a lot of new growth and the screen looks fairly full and healthy but should I have filled the screen 100% then flower?


----------



## ghostbud (Jun 29, 2010)

Will upload new pics soon.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 29, 2010)

_Currently, there is a lot of new growth and the screen looks fairly full and healthy but should I have filled the screen 100% then flower?_

I think so. The question is how? I would suggest training bushes as I often do. It is strain dependent as to what you can do as far as training however. If your OG does not train well, then I would suggest using another method for the plant. It may produce more heavily under different circumstances. A few runs with it though and you will know what it likes. The Power Plant looks like it will fill nicely. Looking good friend, keep us updated!


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 30, 2010)

Woodsman,

One guideline I have read is to only begin flowering when the vegitation fills 2/3 of the screen. The last third can be filled with stretch.

Here is my latest crop just before the screen was put in (3 plants, 4 sq.ft.); the second picture is how it filled in after 18 days.
View attachment 1019184View attachment 1019185


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2010)

Nitegazer,

Depending on the strain that you are using, "pre flower stretch" can be timed accordingly and used to train/fill the remainder of the screen. I recommend to first timers however, that they fill the screen prior to flowering. 

 You're screen looks nice! Keep us posted!


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 2, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Nitegazer,
> 
> Depending on the strain that you are using, "pre flower stretch" can be timed accordingly and used to train/fill the remainder of the screen. I recommend to first timers however, that they fill the screen prior to flowering.
> 
> You're screen looks nice! Keep us posted!


Thanks. It's 4 sq.ft. cab grow under a 250W HPS. I will be building a new grow space under my basement stairs, more than doubling my flowering space to 3'x3'. I have a 400w/600w ballast, and hope 400W will give me adequate 3x3 coverage.

Have you grown under a 250W? How different will the experience be under a 400W (other than the need for better temperature control)? I have a cooled hood, so will be able to have the light pretty dang close to the plant tops.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 3, 2010)

Nitegazer,
I have, the 250w will not have the intensity that the 400 provides. The harvest will be a bit lighter and have a bit more fluffy buds. I have seen some folks do amazing things with a 250w! GL and We look forward to seeing the completion of your project.


----------



## erab (Jul 3, 2010)

Woodsman or anyone else with some experience in this growing method what size screen would you recommend for a small 1 or 2 plant grow ?

Thanks


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 4, 2010)

erab said:


> Woodsman or anyone else with some experience in this growing method what size screen would you recommend for a small 1 or 2 plant grow ?
> 
> Thanks


You know, I really like the 2" x 3" mesh size for just about every run but thats considering my conditions and plant choice. I also vegg plants into large bushes and can take up great amounts of space. If the plants are small however, you may find training to be more easily done with a smaller hole/greater number of them per sq inch. I would never choose anything smaller than an inch.

Depending on training style, you may be pulling growth back down through, and re-training it to protrude from another hole. In other words you would want the holes to be large enough not to cause damage when doing so.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 4, 2010)

Guest999 Re: JC2 Scrog
&#8220;Haha, that sounds about right. How high did the JC2 stretch above the screen?&#8221;
I worked to gain the look that I finished with. (Thai stickish) Some cola's reached over 24 inches. The lower buds on the stem became the new canopy once I harvested the top half. With our med laws, we are only allowed to have an ounce at one time. I tend to have "pop in's" showing up during spring and fall and have to keep my harvest to a min. I harvest in portions and have lately, been growing accordingly. I also harvested entire colas in order to thin the growth left behind; some shots look may look like it. This allowed more light penetration for the remaining buds and allowed them to fatten up while others were dried and jarred. 
After harvesting this way, I will be hard to convince to harvest in any other way!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 4, 2010)

...it's that time again! 


View attachment 1025881View attachment 1025880View attachment 1025879View attachment 1025878View attachment 1025877View attachment 1025876View attachment 1025875View attachment 1025874View attachment 1025873View attachment 1025872View attachment 1025871View attachment 1025870View attachment 1025869View attachment 1025868View attachment 1025867View attachment 1025866


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 4, 2010)

Sticky sticky! I would like to be your trimming tool right about now. 

I dont see much trained plant, tell us the story! Looks like the screen (is there one in there?) is certianly doing its job however, must be some heavy buds in there.

Looking yummy!


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2010)

Another update on my first SCROG. Well after my first harvest this method I am hooked....My Previous record for a strain that I have been growing for a few years was around 6.5 ounces and this plant 
View attachment 1036726View attachment 1036727View attachment 1036725View attachment 1036724
came in at 10.5 ounces  !! I will definately have more than one of these in next time but I was clearing out some strains this last time. Hopefully I will be scrogging this and OG Kush. Thanks again everyone contributing to this thread, it does help.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my last Scrog, Yielded 2 pounds and a couple of grams...





and here is my current one...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my High Altitude, 8' SCROG!

These White Widow's (2 plants in the back) have outgrown their 8' wire cages. So I've added a top of remesh wire, & started a SCROG at 8'!

Click on the link below for more pic's & Video's.

Peace
doublejj


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just finished the 63 page read and i'm insanely impressed. Will use all this info to do my first. Thanks to everyone thats added something to this amazing thread. Woodsman thanks for starting this. Will toss pics up after i fill in the screen I need to make  Ill be flowering with x3 436 t5s over 6 plants. about 4ft x 2.5ft each? Hoping for a better turn out with them figured solid canopy is the trick.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2010)

Now were talkin' folks! 

I can&#8217;t tell you how much I like what I am seeing here good fellas and fine madams, I am most impressed. As always, I am glad to have been able to help organize what&#8217;s turning out to be one of RIU's most educational threads. Each and every one of the members who have contributed here has helped create a priceless resource. Our hats are off to you~!

_Woodsmantoker_


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking Fantastic. That&#8217;s a cherry high screen! I dig the mesh size, good hand access. If you can get us some more images of the screening that would be great. I am sure this is going to be a popular one that folks are going to want to replicate.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2010)

Finishing out another fine flood of gooey ganja we see! Your contribution is appreciated as it should be my good man, and the quality in your work never goes unnoticed. Thanks for the post!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2010)

tman42
Glad to hear you were able to find the help you needed here, and more so that you were able to increase your yield by what you learned. Thanks for the post and keep us tuned in on your future gardening. I hope we see more of you!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2010)

Sure thing woods. 

Thank you, the 8' SCROG is actually a "plan B". I had hoped that the 8' cages I made from 6"x6" remesh wire from Home Depot, would be enough. But, the WW's are not cooperating! lol! 

I have SCROG'd before, but always down at a lower altitude. I will admit this is a challenge. I've almost fallen twice already, trying to reach out! But I've been "tucking under" I think I may switch to 'tying down" the branches instead, after they've come thru.

How about a video? Here's a clip from yesterday: 


[video=youtube;tr-i59XkthM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-i59XkthM[/video] 
Peace
doublejj
P.S. I'll be sure to get more pic's from the SCROG & keep you posted.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 12, 2010)

FIRST VIDEO POSTER! Thanks DoubleJJ, Glad you went to plan B.

Whos widow? Those are monsters. I like it brother. Seed or clone? Looks like they may be of different phenotypes. I would say this is the largest widow scrog I have seen, a good plan B. I am trying to get a hold of a photo that High Times Magazine published at one time. It was of an extremely large plant that was trellised at about the same height however was cleared of all vegetation from below the screen. It covered an immense area. I seem to remember it having been grown in the equatorial regions and thus had years to become what it was. Epic none the less. I will continue to look for it and post if I find some that are ok to copy. 

Well I, as I am sure many here now do, look forward to seeing the progression of your garden project. I thank you for your responce and product information and wish you the best! Let me know if you need help trimming! 

Woodsman~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 12, 2010)

_I have SCROG'd before, but always down at a lower altitude. I will admit this is a challenge. I've almost fallen twice already, trying to reach out! _

*I have seen a "catwalk" in use on a high grow. Scaffolding might work in your case. If you have use of an aluminum welder maybe tac up a light something with I beams and sheet that would fit your space. Or have someone do it. I get used materials from a local dump and do similar improvisations; but I live in the bush of AK . *


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's more pics from this weeks update. To help people better visualize my room, it is 3'4" from the glass on the reflectors to the floor. There are 2 600w lights above a 3'x8' screen. There are 4 plants on the left side and 5 on the right.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra21,
WOW, that is f***ing beutiful. The whole set up looks to notch and so do those buds. Is that a grow tent? in the first pic, are those res guages or what? Not trying to be nosy but how much did the whole setup cost, i want it. Ive been thinking of doing a SCROG but am not sure what all the benifits are, i heard it mainly has to do with height but i have plenty of height in my room. My room is around 6'ft long X 3 1/2ft wide and 71/2 tall. So, would i be benifiting from scroging? Is there a difference in the weight of a harvest with SCROG compared toa harvest with traditional topping or Fimming? or is there a difference? i know scrogging looks buetifull during the flowering stages but then again all of it looks buetiful during flowering.
I need to go lay down i just got out of hospital from a couple right elbow/arm surgerys. They ended up saving my arm! They have something called a shoulder block wich completely numbs my arm from the shoulder down so the pain is not nearly as bad as i thought it would be. pretty much my whole elbow is metal now, along with a good chunk of my arm.So all n all im glad i was able to keep my arm and to top it off they didnt even have to use a external fixator(metal rods sticking out of elbow/arm like a halo)
Take it easy and stay safe.
BigBudE


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> Integra21,
> WOW, that is f***ing beutiful. The whole set up looks to notch and so do those buds. Is that a grow tent? in the first pic, are those res guages or what? Not trying to be nosy but how much did the whole setup cost, i want it. Ive been thinking of doing a SCROG but am not sure what all the benifits are, i heard it mainly has to do with height but i have plenty of height in my room. My room is around 6'ft long X 3 1/2ft wide and 71/2 tall. So, would i be benifiting from scroging? Is there a difference in the weight of a harvest with SCROG compared toa harvest with traditional topping or Fimming? or is there a difference? i know scrogging looks buetifull during the flowering stages but then again all of it looks buetiful during flowering.
> I need to go lay down i just got out of hospital from a couple right elbow/arm surgerys. They ended up saving my arm! They have something called a shoulder block wich completely numbs my arm from the shoulder down so the pain is not nearly as bad as i thought it would be. pretty much my whole elbow is metal now, along with a good chunk of my arm.So all n all im glad i was able to keep my arm and to top it off they didnt even have to use a external fixator(metal rods sticking out of elbow/arm like a halo)
> Take it easy and stay safe.
> BigBudE


 Always happy to answer question. It is not a tent, I built a room in the cralwspace under my stairs. Its roughly 3'4" tall, about 10' wide and about 4 ' deep. In the backround of the first pics are leave in(blue ones) Hanna PH/PPM meters. Just so I can fast and easily check how my res's are doing. The smaller gray ones are just thermometers and Humidity readout. As far as cost, It's in the $3,500usd range. But it wasnt all bought at once, gradual upgrades and stuff along the way, and the room still isnt even finished. Im planning on water cooling the whole room, co2 gen, and res's with the next upgrade and thats going to run me about another $2,000 but it will save me about $75 a month on my electric bill and allow me to completely seal my room. Scrog's are obviously very beneficial to anyone with a short space such as myself, but they will generally increase your yields and keep your plant numbers down in any room. They benefit anyone because training the plant in that manner makes it so that every branch gets almost equal light and all tun into large colas instead of having 1 large cola and small side branches that get smaller the further down they get. You can top and train other ways and get similar results, but they are generally more work and I dont know if I could have gotten the numbers I have with other methods. The left side og the screen last time only had 3 Blue Kush clones in it and I harvested 16oz3g of pure dank buds and had so much trim I got 2oz of bubble has from the trim. So Id say every one should give it a try if you're not getting the numbers you are looking for. Sorry your elbo got messed up, but like you said, at least you got to keep the arm. I wish you luck on your future grow. If you want to see more or see my room progress from the begening, the link in my sig is for my journal.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 17, 2010)

In a craw space!!! damn, now thats some stoner inguenity. So you got over a pound with 3 plants! Thats great. I might have to try this scrogging technique out. Are you a fairly small person? i mean do you got some kind of system to move around easily in the 3'4 tall area? Im 6ft and 255pnds so theres no way i could do that. But i love your room it looks very effeciant and proffesional. I bet its stays pretty cool under there to, being in a craw space.
My grow now is kind of a weird one. It started with 2 mystery clones that i cloned when they were big enough. then the 2 big ones i put into seperate 5gal DWC buckets and they were going great untill the res got way to hot (root rot). I then transplanted the 2 DWC into soil to save them and got them back to health. Then the 8 clones i took just got transplanted to bigger soil containers (5gal). I just switched them all to flowering but it looks funny with 2 4ft tall plants and 8 1 1/2ft clones on milk crates to get them close enough to the lights with out burning the big ones. Maybe i'll just take a pic and see what kind of advice if any you can give me on my slghtly odd grow.
Also, Where did you get the blue kush from?
Thanks for your time.
BigBudE


----------



## johnnycash (Jul 18, 2010)

Scrog is the shit I love that method


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> In a craw space!!! damn, now thats some stoner inguenity. So you got over a pound with 3 plants! Thats great. I might have to try this scrogging technique out. Are you a fairly small person? i mean do you got some kind of system to move around easily in the 3'4 tall area? Im 6ft and 255pnds so theres no way i could do that. But i love your room it looks very effeciant and proffesional. I bet its stays pretty cool under there to, being in a craw space.
> My grow now is kind of a weird one. It started with 2 mystery clones that i cloned when they were big enough. then the 2 big ones i put into seperate 5gal DWC buckets and they were going great untill the res got way to hot (root rot). I then transplanted the 2 DWC into soil to save them and got them back to health. Then the 8 clones i took just got transplanted to bigger soil containers (5gal). I just switched them all to flowering but it looks funny with 2 4ft tall plants and 8 1 1/2ft clones on milk crates to get them close enough to the lights with out burning the big ones. Maybe i'll just take a pic and see what kind of advice if any you can give me on my slghtly odd grow.
> Also, Where did you get the blue kush from?
> Thanks for your time.
> BigBudE


 I am 6' and 230lbs and I can do it. I just crawl in and sit indian style. I though ahead when I did the room though and layed down 3/4" styrafoam insularion boards on the floor(concrete floor) and that makes it fairly comfortable to sit on and helps keep the cement temp from making my res temps swing all over. And the blue Kush is a clone only BC strain. Top knotch genetics that I plan on breeding with in a few weeks with my Kolossus male. The kolossus had grreat vigor and structure that Im hoping might add beter bud form and density to the kush.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

hello fellow scrogers  scribed for this thread! will share my experience with you guys.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

can i post? hehehe so heres my roof SCROG. 4 plants are filling a net with size of 1x2 meters. feeding them with bio bizz fish mix and they seems to love it.


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Jul 19, 2010)

i was wondering when someone from the outdoors would try this . didnt think it would look so dangerous though . i would like to see how this ends. hopefully not with a roken leg. good luck


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

basicly, my balcony have boarder with my roof. u can see it in the sec pic lol  so no worries, i cant harm myself. i only get on the roof when branches should be moved. its not dangerous too. jus have to be lil careful and everythings gona be allright...


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 19, 2010)

When I was youmger my buddy let me put 8 plants on his roof, then his house got raided and searched for him dealing weed, the shitty brown mexican schwag, Any way, the cops never found out about it.

Integra,
What do you have planned for your next grow? Do you plan on modding up your grow room with anything ellse? I cant really think of anything you could add to make it better. Seems like you have everything running nice and smooth.
I looked in my crawlspace today and only have around 3ft. O'well
Well take it easy and stay safe
BigBudE


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> When I was youmger my buddy let me put 8 plants on his roof, then his house got raided and searched for him dealing weed, the shitty brown mexican schwag, Any way, the cops never found out about it.
> 
> Integra,
> What do you have planned for your next grow? Do you plan on modding up your grow room with anything ellse? I cant really think of anything you could add to make it better. Seems like you have everything running nice and smooth.
> ...


 The next grow is new strains(Sannies Moadonna&ko pr killing kush.) also plan on watercooling the enire setup shoupd be quite pricy, but it will save me a ton on the electric bill.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 22, 2010)

Integra,

Sounds great buddy, we have yet to see the cooling projects here at Enter the Scrog. Would be a great post if you get to it!


----------



## mgw6191 (Jul 23, 2010)

AK48 SCROG grow.
approx. 7 weeks veg and is now near the 5th week of flowering


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

mgw6191 said:


> AK48 SCROG grow.
> approx. 7 weeks veg and is now near the 5th week of flowering


 Did you train the plants into the screen? It looks like they just grew up through it and they just grew how they wanted. We gotta teach you about plant BSDM. You gotta be into bondage with your plants lol. But kudos on the effort. It can take a little bit of time to get the concept down. You really want to try to keep the canopy as even as possible to get the benefits of a scrog. This is a lot easier to do than most people think. As the branches grow u through the screen, pull them bcak under and move them to the next hole farthest from the plant. Repeat this process throughout the flower stretch to all of the branches. You will notice that once you got them growing sideways that the growth on all of the other branches will take off. It should go a little something like this...




















If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## mgw6191 (Jul 23, 2010)

i agree, this was my first attempt at scrog and is really my first decent yielding grow. I had the screen nearly full after veg and i had it all trained down but this strain stretched faster and further than i expected so i ran out of screen. Also the original top and another branch stretched much further than the rest of them. I'm most definitely a rookie at this which is the precise reason i put my grow pics on here because you guys seem to be the scrog gurus.


----------



## mrboots (Jul 23, 2010)

View attachment 1060355Hey scroggers, I'm working on building a new cabinet around the V-scrog concept. I'm ditching my cfls in favor of a small hps. I'm going to keep the concept of scrog units, but I'm going to use 4 of these instead the three trays that I had before. I have been having some heat problems lately and I have some cool ideas to vent the new cabinet. I will keep everyone posted. It is a work in progress, but I wanted to post this pic, cause it looks cool.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

mgw6191 said:


> i agree, this was my first attempt at scrog and is really my first decent yielding grow. I had the screen nearly full after veg and i had it all trained down but this strain stretched faster and further than i expected so i ran out of screen. Also the original top and another branch stretched much further than the rest of them. I'm most definitely a rookie at this which is the precise reason i put my grow pics on here because you guys seem to be the scrog gurus.


 Cool, I was hoping I wasnt coming off like a dick, I really just wanted to help. If you have a branch that just wont stay inline with the others, you can crush the stem between your fingers and bend it down, not pulling it back under, but more so just pulling a few inches of the branch back under. And when it gets pulled down to where you want it, just use a twist tie and tie it to a branch next to it so it cant slip back up. This is the best way I have found to deal with those pesky branches. Also, early on in the stretch, if one branch seems to be growing faster than the rest, just make sure the branch is a little lower than the rest when you move them around and the hormones will be more evenly distributed, and it will start to grow at the same rate as the rest in about a weeks time.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking good so far. Make sure to post when you get it all pieced together. We wouldnt want to miss that.


----------



## mrboots (Jul 23, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking good so far. Make sure to post when you get it all pieced together. We wouldnt want to miss that.


Will do, btw integra, I'm subbed to your scrog thread too, but havent posted any thing on there, gald to see you on this one as well.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I know people might look at my grow and think I dont need help or opinions, but I have been growing herb for less than a year, so Im on just about every scrog thread looking for new ideas and trying to help the guys just getting started. I still have a lot to learn. Thanks for subbing my thread, and get your pics in there. The more the better.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 24, 2010)

Less than a year? Damn, you must have a whole green arm.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 24, 2010)

that's right,

It's me.

ol' bb57

Cleaner and meaner than ever before.

Ol' bb57 is back from the void. I fell into a thought and this is what came from it.
Months of good ol fashioned blood, sweat and tears. And of course, I broke the sh*t out
the budget. Red's alright with it though. She got suited up and had a tour. Came out rolling her eyes and a hint of of tear. Crap, I'm hoping that was a happy tear.

Monday I lay down some teens, then every two weeks.

I'm gonna get ripped out of my mind and relax for a day.

ol' bb's back with his bag of tricks
grab yer stash and a seat of yer pick
pop a cool one for yer troat
settle in and take a toke
let ol' bb entertain yer brain
I promise there will be no pain


bb57

FreeThePlant


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 24, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> that's right,
> 
> It's me.
> 
> ...


 New Setup looks sick man. Get some plants in there and lets get this show started. What strains you plan on running in there? Glad to see another mad scientist in here.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks,
the girls go in on MONDAY. I run a tight schedule. I have been working with the same strain for a while. 70% Indica, 30% Sativa. Cosmic
head effects. Pandora's Stash. Hope for Old Heads.

Madness barely scratches the surface of my disturbed brainpan, advanced stages of INSANITY is the playground my mind wanders around.

bb57


ftp


----------



## mrboots (Jul 24, 2010)

That is one clean looking setup. If they grow weed on the space station, thats what they grow it in!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 24, 2010)

SpaceWeed!!!!!

Spacedweed?

Thanks mrboots.

bb

ftp


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

some new pics from my roof


----------



## MyFridendWasWondering (Jul 26, 2010)

Phew - 66 pages of SCROG read! I've spent every morning the past week drinking coffee and learning. Thanks to everyone, especially Woodsman! 

I'm working on my third grow (medical) and would like to recommend the strains, Chronic and Afgooey, as SCROG friendly. Lemon Skunk is great if you fully veg it into the screen, but it does not stretch at all and that was a problem during first run. Luckily the Afgooey took over and filled the LS's side too. BB Cheese seems to have the opposite problem. So stretchy. I have screen holes that look like a server room, with stems running everywhere, looking like cables. 

Soon I will make many changes to my setup including DWC and will post pics at some point.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Jul 26, 2010)

when do you remove the bottom branches and leaves? i just switch to 12/12 today when do i remove the bottom branches and leaves under the my tresling (net)?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

i remove leafs after they are completely fuken dead.


----------



## mrboots (Jul 26, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> when do you remove the bottom branches and leaves? i just switch to 12/12 today when do i remove the bottom branches and leaves under the my tresling (net)?


I have been cutting off the bottom branches that arent reaching the screen about 10-14 days after fliping the lights. By then alot of the streach is over and I can tell which branches are going to be productive. I dont cut leaves under the screen untill they die. I figure there are nutrients in the leaves that the plants can use.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

mrboots said:


> I dont cut leaves under the screen untill they die. I figure there are nutrients in the leaves that the plants can use.


 like i said... >>>


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Humboldt14 said:


> when do you remove the bottom branches and leaves? i just switch to 12/12 today when do i remove the bottom branches and leaves under the my tresling (net)?


 I remove mine usually around week 3. Pretty much whenever the canopy starts to densen up I just gradually remove leaves that will never see light again and just continue to do so untill about week 5 where useually its completely bare under.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have tried both ways and seen little difference. But I generally remove them more for better air flow then yield claims. But logic would say that the plant is going to waste nutrient and energy keeping the lower growth healthy and making those small airy buds.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 26, 2010)

Last night I just cut around 3 1/2 inches up from the soil and it could be a coincidence but this morning the budsite took the hell off. Before just bud sites, today small buds. Probally just a coincedence.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Jul 26, 2010)

mrboots said:


> I have been cutting off the bottom branches that arent reaching the screen about 10-14 days after fliping the lights. By then alot of the streach is over and I can tell which branches are going to be productive. I dont cut leaves under the screen untill they die. I figure there are nutrients in the leaves that the plants can use.


thanks + rep


Integra21 said:


> I remove mine usually around week 3. Pretty much whenever the canopy starts to densen up I just gradually remove leaves that will never see light again and just continue to do so untill about week 5 where useually its completely bare under.





Integra21 said:


> I have tried both ways and seen little difference. But I generally remove them more for better air flow then yield claims. But logic would say that the plant is going to waste nutrient and energy keeping the lower growth healthy and making those small airy buds.


thanks +rep


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
RH 55%
CO2 PPM 1450
Res Temp 68-71F
PH 5.5-6.2
PPM's 350-700





















Blue Kush Bud Porn

























Piss Bud Porn

































































If you didnt notice, Im starting to get a little purple on the Piss. I dont know if its from the strain or the snowstorm.The buds feel super dense, like really rock hard. I am keeping an eye on the trichs, and I expect the Piss to finish up in the next about 2 weeks. The Blue Kush is finally starting to put on the weight a little. For refrence its about 2 weeks behind the Piss. Hope you enjoyed the pics and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## BigBudE (Jul 26, 2010)

Integra,
That is some nice looking green in there.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> Integra,
> That is some nice looking green in there.


 Thanks. I find myself drooling every day when I go in there, Im just dying to smoke some. The smell on the Piss is unreal, a really sharp citrusy smell that burns a little and I just cant get enough of it.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 26, 2010)

I21,

Props to you. 
Very nicely done.

I will tip my hat and fire up a big ol' bowl in yer honor.

Congrats.

BB57

ftp.

Now I need to learn how to take close ups, I do such injustice due to my lack of Digital Camera Technology.
Crap,


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you have a decent digital(6mp+) and some patience you can take fantastic pics with a little bit of practice. Mine turn out so well because I played around with the flash setting to get the one that gets the colors closest to real life, made sure the Macro setting is on, using a monopod for stability(practice with your knee and elow for resting to get a steady almost works as good) and just taking a shit load of pics. When I do an update, I take around 150-200 pics, but after I go through them all there is about 60 left. Your bound to get some real nice ones that way. And all of my pics are strait off of the camera. No cropping or photoshop.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cam 1
Nikon CoolPix S60
8 gb card
2 extra Batts
Tripod

Cam 2
Canon FS200 41x Advanced Zoom, 2000x Digital Zoom
8 gb card
2 xtra Batts
Tripod

And I still cannot take a decent photo of my girls. I've tried Polarized Filters. Macro? PHHHHHTTTTT!!!!!!! Oh, the things I have tried,,,,,,

Look, you want herb that knocks you on yer ass? How about one that puts you into a body lock yet lets yer mind go wild? I grow that kind of herb. But can I take ONE frockin decent closeup?
Nope. I'm a doper on the rope. Cannot do it. I dump probably 300 pics to get 5 or 10 decent ones. You know how long that takes me? AAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!

Top that off I cahnged to a MacBook Pro from PC. AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!
I'm too old for this crap! Leave us alone in here now, really. How is it that I can do the things I do yet cannot operate Digital Cameras AAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH! I'm outta here I gotta quite the minds down and relax and throw these *(**&*&T^**(*^87tg cameras out!

cya

bb57


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry bout that, damn Cameras and all got me wound up.

Much better now after bonging the haze away.

I'll work on the Camera deal.

bb57^

ftp


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

plants lookin awesome integra! good job. hope mine will turn as well as yours. respect


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 27, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Sorry bout that, damn Cameras and all got me wound up.
> 
> Much better now after bonging the haze away.
> 
> ...


 The macro setting is generally the only good way to get decent closeups of anything. Almost every camera has this feature and it is turned on by hitting the button with a flower on it or next to it. you would be suprised on the difference this setting can make with your closeups. let me know if this helps, im determined to turn you into a pro photographer.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll take any and all help offered, thank you.

I do know the Macro mode. I mean, this should be pretty easy and yet I'm all fricked up on it.
I'm taking pics tonight. I'll post some up later.

Thanks for putting up with my maddness,,,,,,,,,


bb57

ftp


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The macro setting is generally the only good way to get decent closeups of anything. Almost every camera has this feature and it is turned on by hitting the button with a flower on it or next to it. you would be suprised on the difference this setting can make with your closeups. let me know if this helps, im determined to turn you into a pro photographer.


OK I21,
I'm gonna mbareass myself with these pics but I'm trying.

I played with the macro w/flash and w/out. One thing I noticed with the Nikon S60
is that when I press the shutter button halfway dow to focus the camera will flash the f stop.

Is there an fstop setting I should set the camera to?

Any help?

Should I put the bong down? Stop the one hitters? Stash the bubble for a while?


bb57^

ftp


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like yours are doing pretty good. Depending on the lighting using a higher or slower iso can make them look sharper especially if your fans are on, use the faster. But now that your settings are pretty much right, just focus on getting the camera as close to your plants as possible with the camera still focusing right. And at this point the most important part is to keep your camera as steady as possible when taking the pics. Being that close a slight hand wobble can throw the focus off and even if it doesnt do that, it can make the pic blur a little. I get my best pics with my monopod. Really helps me get them close and clear. I got mine at Best Buy for about $20. But that close up leaf one came out real great.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks,
I'll keep playing with it.
How tall is the monopod?,, and thanks for not sending me walma**
I'll get one today.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hang on I see the suction cup type.

This one is SLICK. It may just work for me.


Thoughts


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

What ever feels comfortable. I use a monopod because it is easier to move around with in small spaces and cramped corners. And incase you didnt know, it took me a while to figure it out, you can use the zoom with the macro on. It doesnt let you get any closer to buds up front then regular, but it makes it real easy to get good closeups of the back as easily as the front. A tripod is more steady though, so just see which one seemes easier for getting around your room. Hope im making sense because I am real fucked up on a hash cookie right now and Im starting to confuse myself.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll pick up both, hell I like the suction cup deal for my boat. Hit record and fight the damn tuna.

I'm heading over to bb real soon.

And as high as you are,
I'm up here waiting for ya,,,,,

I'm stoned, STONED every waking hour. So I understood you PERFECTLY,,,,,,

Thanks I21


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet. These cookies feel like you slipped something in em. They got 4g of my bubble in a batch of 18 cookies. 1/2 of one puts me to the limit of whats almost too high.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

Too what?

Never been there, been trying, but just ain't arrived at that gate yet...

And yes, the bubbly stuff is a growers reward. Ice and Bags and Bubble Time.

3.7 left on the ball I've been working on.

It's like Nitro, have to handle carefully.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 28, 2010)

Now thats a better shot!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep getting better, Still have almost all of this left.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice pair of balls, mang.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 29, 2010)

Red Full Melt here. Thanks Sub! 20g 3D Red Bubble 25ish of Vortex Full Melt from the last screen session and the ol gal brought me a new hash stem for the icey Roor "thanks hun", sinking into bliss with you fine fellas this wet Alaskan summer day!
Good cam tips folks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 29, 2010)

What have you determined about the leaf edges color? Your res temps change at all?


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

The res temps have been pretty steady. I think its more strain and nutrient related. The last round I did of this Blue kush the same thing happened at the same time. For a one week period starting at week 5 of flower, there is too much of something in my nutrients. It happens right at the end of the first growth spurt in that week where it chills right before the second growth spurt starts. Hopefully Ill figure it out one of these grows, but it doesnt get any worse after that week and certainly doesnt seem to affect the yield, so its more of a curiosity rather that a problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 29, 2010)

Integra21 is getting me trained good. 

I have new pics!

2 girls got laid tonight!

(oh my, that sounds dirty)

Now I just train them for the next two weeks and things will be fine.

bb57^


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 30, 2010)

I flipped my ladies into flower today and took a pic of the canopy at lights out cant wait for colas


My test adies outside, these babies test the food before it goes to my girls in the box! They just received a test run of the pesticide and it passed with flying colors


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 30, 2010)

lookin damn good jamexican


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

Screen is down and level, secured to the floor. No breakage on any stem.

60 day countdown.

2 more girls in two weeks

followed by two more every two weeks.

Gonna get busy in the lab.


bb57^^^


ftp


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 30, 2010)

good luck with that mate. its good to have integra as ur obi wan  may the force be with u


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

His Monopod tip helped mucho.

Time for some rest.

bb57^


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 30, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> The res temps have been pretty steady. I think its more strain and nutrient related. The last round I did of this Blue kush the same thing happened at the same time. For a one week period starting at week 5 of flower, there is too much of something in my nutrients. It happens right at the end of the first growth spurt in that week where it chills right before the second growth spurt starts. Hopefully Ill figure it out one of these grows, but it doesnt get any worse after that week and certainly doesnt seem to affect the yield, so its more of a curiosity rather that a problem that needs to be fixed.


 

 "_I have a similar issue. I agree yield weight is little affected however "cause has effect". If you watch the development of trich&#8217;s under a scope you see how slight changes affect the rate of production, speed of development etc, and I am always driven nuts by the idea that I have room for improvement. Was curious." _


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 30, 2010)

Thought I would spark some chat about harvest time. I know there are some new scroggers here getting close to the first harvest and you may have some questions about removal. 

Anyone like to share some scrog cropping tips?

***(clean your screen or replace it after a few runs, screens get sticky and collect dust, dirt, pollen etc.)


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

To late for me woody, I just laid em down in veg and have 60 days of funtime before I enter the scrog arena to deflower the limbs.

However,,,,,,,

I only use the Fiskars tho take the stems down. Never for trimming. I hand pluck the leaves.
Flushing last 2 weeks,,,,,,,
meh, I only feed to 650 ppm. GH veg and and then gh bloom, ph down. No need to flush while they are in the last two weeks of phenomenal 
C02 assisted growth.

Go to Radio Shack and get the 60 to 100 power scope. You will see the trichoms like you need to to determine
if they are ready for the desired effect you want. (couch lock, head tripper, cloudy trichs clear trichs.

Work from the top down and give any buds under the canopy a day or three of good light.

Throw your stones and airline OUT. Replace with new.

Hydrotron?

Rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse and rinse again. I have a 100 lbs of that stuff in different stages of readiness.
I use a lot of it. Good long, repeated soaks in fresh water. This is another time I will use R/O. 

When I finished a run in the 12x12 I would strip it down to the insulation, lights, pumps EVERYTHING out and washed with Bleach and water.
Inside walls same treatment. Coolers come out and get disinfected and CLEANED THOROUGHLY.

I'll stop.

I'm blubbering,,,,,,,

It's the way I do it.

bb57


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 30, 2010)

great info. i think that i will do this method on this grow. thanks for the great information and pictures. a little further in i will share some pics too.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking forward to it SW



bb57


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 30, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thought I would spark some chat about harvest time. I know there are some new scroggers here getting close to the first harvest and you may have some questions about removal.
> 
> Anyone like to share some scrog cropping tips?
> 
> ***(clean your screen or replace it after a few runs, screens get sticky and collect dust, dirt, pollen etc.)


I would love to learn about techniques other use. My screen is just made of heavy nylon fishing line, and my 'technique' is simply cutting the plants and laboriously pulling them under the screen and out. I guess it works ok for the 18x40" cabinet I use, but it ain't a pretty process either.


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> lookin damn good jamexican



Thanks Cheetah got an update coming up soon check out my grow!!! ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340803-going-back-my-roots-bato.html) I filled in the screen even more and the box is as packed as could be! 

BOOOMER lovin the Accurite I've been rockin that shit also, it was great when I dialed in my grow with the 600w upgrade!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is my last grow. 
1 Blue Mystic... 
1 waterfarm 
1 400w HPS
lil over 10 oz dry


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

And here is My current grow with Pine apple Express and here is the link to my grow log if anyone wants to follow.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 1, 2010)

Integra21,

Props and Kudos on the Digital Cameras advice you gave to me.
I actually understood and applied your advice. They're getting better,,,,,,

flower Lab opens at 8 and I'll get some of the scrog.


Sincerely,
BoomerBloomer57
&
madds


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd also like to get a sense of how many people here flush. I don't flush until the last couple of days before harvest. I haven't subscribed to the belief that 'starving' the plant for a week or two confers any benefit to taste or potency. I vape, and so the smoothness of the burn is meaningless to me (if smoothness comes from flushing at all).

I tend to think flavor is developed much more through curing, and spend a fair amount of time on that.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi there, I have a good few grows under my belt and am considering a SCROG grow next time around.. my overall grow height from the base of the plant to the highest my cool-tube will go is about 1m 30cm. The grow cupboard is a Hydro DWC with most mod cons  and is 2' x 4.5', ideally the more bud the better, and the bigger the plant, the topping etc all helps mass produce the herb, I have a 250w HPS ballast, a 400W HPS ballst and a 600W HPS ballst (all digital) and 5 large CFL holders... so I can pretty much use whatever lighting I like for the best results  THIS IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS,  , so my question is how tall should I grow the ladies before I start to weave in the SCROG?? and is it a good idea if not essential to 'lolly-pop' ?? please reply asap many thanks, and possible REP for a great answer  - STELTHY


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 2, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi there, I have a good few grows under my belt and am considering a SCROG grow next time around.. my overall grow height from the base of the plant to the highest my cool-tube will go is about 1m 30cm. The grow cupboard is a Hydro DWC with most mod cons  and is 2' x 4.5', ideally the more bud the better, and the bigger the plant, the topping etc all helps mass produce the herb, I have a 250w HPS ballast, a 400W HPS ballst and a 600W HPS ballst (all digital) and 5 large CFL holders... so I can pretty much use whatever lighting I like for the best results  THIS IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS,  , so my question is how tall should I grow the ladies before I start to weave in the SCROG?? and is it a good idea if not essential to 'lolly-pop' ?? please reply asap many thanks, and possible REP for a great answer  - STELTHY


I'll be curious what other have to add, but I like to have at least five pairs of branches under the screen-- that makes the height different for different strains. The Blue Cheese that I am growing now needs only about 6" after topping and LST. My next strain, which is sativa dominant, will probably be 12-16".

Nice setup btw, it looks clean and efficient.

I consider lolly-popping to be antithetical to scrog-- the whole point is to have numerous side branches and to avoid a dominant cola. Since a bushy plant is preferable, prune as little as possible until a couple weeks into flowering; then you might want to remove some of the smaller branches that have little chance of getting up to the light.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents worth,,,,,
Scroggin

I like my girls, 70 Indica-30 Sativa, to stretch out a little before screening them. I let em get up thigh high, maybe 3ft.
Then I lay that screen down close to the net pot. Or if madds screws it up and waits too long to transfer they get to be hard to train and taller plants may snap in the process.

We lower the screen gradually, couple inches an hour until the screen is level and secured to floor.

I've had to run a couple "high" screens with the below canopy flowers going crazy, the light set up w/2k watts gave me a deep enough penetration too pull it off. Lolly -popping, avoid if possible Forget it with his Indicas.


bb


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Integra21,
> 
> Props and Kudos on the Digital Cameras advice you gave to me.
> I actually understood and applied your advice. They're getting better,,,,,,
> ...


 Looks like they keep getting better. Keep up the good work and practice makes perfect.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 8, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> I'd also like to get a sense of how many people here flush. I don't flush until the last couple of days before harvest. I haven't subscribed to the belief that 'starving' the plant for a week or two confers any benefit to taste or potency. I vape, and so the smoothness of the burn is meaningless to me (if smoothness comes from flushing at all).
> 
> I tend to think flavor is developed much more through curing, and spend a fair amount of time on that.


 I wash my plant down with distilled water to remove debris that may have collected over the course of the growing period. I also want to be certain to remove any chemicals that may have been sprayed on (insecticides, foliar etc.). Other substances can also vaporize.

If the smoke burns the throat and leaves a black charcoal; the plant was heavily loaded. This could be seen as something that is corrected through flushing however, if nutrient levels are correct it&#8217;s unnecessary.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 8, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi there, I have a good few grows under my belt and am considering a SCROG grow next time around.. my overall grow height from the base of the plant to the highest my cool-tube will go is about 1m 30cm. The grow cupboard is a Hydro DWC with most mod cons  and is 2' x 4.5', ideally the more bud the better, and the bigger the plant, the topping etc all helps mass produce the herb, I have a 250w HPS ballast, a 400W HPS ballst and a 600W HPS ballst (all digital) and 5 large CFL holders... so I can pretty much use whatever lighting I like for the best results  THIS IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS,  , so my question is how tall should I grow the ladies before I start to weave in the SCROG?? and is it a good idea if not essential to 'lolly-pop' ?? please reply asap many thanks, and possible REP for a great answer  - STELTHY


 
You're cab looks tech, clean, and highly efficient. Excellent work! I would suggest a screen that can be raised and lowered in position once it is introduced. Train the plant to become as bushy as possible in order to fill the space rapidly. Once the space is closing in with veggitation creating a sea of green, lower the screen down and pull the best tops through each hole. Remove what you don&#8217;t use above the screen as a cola site. Switch to flower. 

DWC is fast enough that this method works best for me. I would also suggest using the 600. 

Woodsman


----------



## spesh123 (Aug 18, 2010)

howdy people i have a scrog and dont know whether to leave some holes in my net empty so when it comes to flowering i can still keep bending branches threw, or simply to fill all holes in net and flower??


----------



## spesh123 (Aug 18, 2010)

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 20, 2010)

spesh123 said:


> howdy people i have a scrog and dont know whether to leave some holes in my net empty so when it comes to flowering i can still keep bending branches threw, or simply to fill all holes in net and flower??


It depends on a lot of things, but either way will work. A lot of people let the screen get about 2/3 full before flipping the lights to 12-12 and use the strech to fill in the rest. you can fill every hole and flower, but your overall plant height will be much taller and potentially not as even since your tops will be growing straight up and not being trained under the screen any more, so make sure you have room if you go that route.


----------



## grinonmygrill420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everyone this is my second grow and ive decided I would use the scrog method in soil. I'm using Fox farm Nutrients and dirt. I have a 250w mh/hps switchable ballast The box its in is Depth- 2.5 ft, Width- 2.5 ft, height- 4ft. As well I have a 4 inch exhaust fan pulling hot air out and a fan blowing cool air in. Here's what the current setup looks like.

All of the plants are clones. The two smaller clones are Supergirl and the other is Great white shark. 

Supergirl is one of the new powerful strong kinds! This plant is dark green, sturdy and easy to grow. Supergirl produces big swollen buds with shining THC crystals. After your labor of love growing Supergirl you&#8217;ll be rewarded with of her high THC content for hours in Nirvana. Flowering Time - 60 days roughly

Great white shark is a cross between a Super Skunk and a White Widow. Flowering Time: For indoors a suggested time of 8 weeks. Achievements: 2nd - Place - BIO-Award 1997, 2nd - Place - Cannabis Cup 1997

If anyone has anything to say or advice i could use please post away, Ill be updating as much as possible.  Thank you in advance ..


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 22, 2010)

im about to start a scrog, i have a 400w hps with a cool tube, but i dont have much height between the screen and bulb. 10 inches. the temps are at 78 within 2 inches. whats my best option?


----------



## mrboots (Aug 23, 2010)

mercuryobsession said:


> im about to start a scrog, i have a 400w hps with a cool tube, but i dont have much height between the screen and bulb. 10 inches. the temps are at 78 within 2 inches. whats my best option?



Found this chart on another thread, I think its pretty informative. 10 inches away from a 400 watter seems a little close when you consider how much the buds are going grow up through the screen. 10 inches away from the canopy might be ok if you can you temps under control, which it sounds like you can with your cool tube. Are you sure there isn't a way to get more room in there? can you lower your screen? raise your light some how, use shorter pots/ hydro res.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 23, 2010)

that chart is actually so helpful. thanks. and well its in a dresser, its only 4 feet tall. my bottom drawer is where the clay pellets are, and directly underneath my res. i guess i could probably gain 2 more inches by cutting down on the pellets. i have 8 computer fans in to help the temps/airflow. 2 for my diy cool tube.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 24, 2010)

Every inch you can gain would help. With a 400 watt light and hydro, your buds could end up being around a foot above the screen. Since its in a dresser, you cant raise your light, you could still probably lower you screen a couple inches, I have seen some screens only like 3 or 4 inches above the plants that looked fine, as long as there is enough room to move the branches around under there. Good luck with your grow and post some pics on here when you get it going.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 24, 2010)

i should be able to lower it, i was going to try jack herer (cause i love it), buuut well i guess i dont have the room for an almost pure sativa. lol. but i appreciate the help, and i will absolutely post pics when it gets going. three mothers almost ready to throw me some clones.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 24, 2010)

If you flip your lights when the screen is only 1/3 or 1/2 full you could get away with using a sativa dominant plant, you will just need to keep training it for longer than the 2 weeks that most people recomend. Thats the beauty of a scrog grow, you can fit some huge plants into some small spaces.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 24, 2010)

mrboots said:


> If you flip your lights when the screen is only 1/3 or 1/2 full you could get away with using a sativa dominant plant, you will just need to keep training it for longer than the 2 weeks that most people recomend. Thats the beauty of a scrog grow, you can fit some huge plants into some small spaces.



Thats a pretty good idea, i may have to go for it then.  oh, and quick question, would it be beneficial to just go for a 250 instead of the 400?


----------



## mrboots (Aug 24, 2010)

mercuryobsession said:


> Thats a pretty good idea, i may have to go for it then.  oh, and quick question, would it be beneficial to just go for a 250 instead of the 400?


It might be, heat will be less, I dont know how big your cabinet is, but you can do the math. You want between 50 and 70 watts per foot. Over 70 wont hurt your plants, but it won't increase your yeild or any thing. I would definetly grow the jack herer if its your favorite strain.


----------



## JHCHARGER (Aug 24, 2010)

there are a lot of clones in there...almost like a sog/scrog mix. YOUR CANOPY LOOKS LIKE FLYING A HELICOPTER OVER VIETNAM OR THE AMAZON RAIN FOREST +PROPS...does anyone have an opinion about using that many clones? it seems to me like it would fill the canopy quicker, less veg=faster harvest it seems like...comments appreciated


----------



## mrboots (Aug 24, 2010)

there are over 700 posts in this thread. which picture are you talking about? quote it so everyone else will know what you are talking about.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 24, 2010)

mrboots said:


> It might be, heat will be less, I dont know how big your cabinet is, but you can do the math. You want between 50 and 70 watts per foot. Over 70 wont hurt your plants, but it won't increase your yeild or any thing. I would definetly grow the jack herer if its your favorite strain.


its 4' tall x 2 1/2' wide x 1 1/2' deep.(exactly why im doing a scrog, lol) im pretty sure it ends up being 6 square ft. well i am going with the jh, but its going to be next grow, i have 3 unknown mothers right now. cloned off friends, parents, outdoor plants. we shall see how it goes.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 24, 2010)

oh wow, i must have been under the influence when i did the math to that, i guess i mistook the height for the length. ugh, its only 3.75fts squared.


----------



## JHCHARGER (Aug 24, 2010)

my bad it was a random page number so im not gonna b able to find...but whats your take on more plants for shorter veg and faster total crop time?


----------



## mrboots (Aug 25, 2010)

mercuryobsession said:


> oh wow, i must have been under the influence when i did the math to that, i guess i mistook the height for the length. ugh, its only 3.75fts squared.


A 250 watt light would be about perfect for your cabinet. 250/3.75= 66.6 watts per foot.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 25, 2010)

JHCHARGER said:


> my bad it was a random page number so im not gonna b able to find...but whats your take on more plants for shorter veg and faster total crop time?


There isn't any wrong way to do it, but IMO there wouldn't be a big advantage to doing this. You wouldn't save any space because the space for a bunch of small plants would be the same as the space for a few big plants. You would save some time on your first run by vegging them for less time, but if you had a separate vegg area, that advantage would go away once you had a regular cycle down. There are a lot of legal problems with growing more plants also. Some states medical mj laws limit how many plants you can grow. My state lets you have 7 plants, so it would be better to have 7 big ones than small ones. A lot of courts figure out sentancing based on the number of plants, not size. Growing turns into a federal thing at 99 plants, for example. You could have a scrog with 4 plants in it and someone else could have a sea of green with 50 plants in it, you could both have the same lights, canopy size etc and be getting the same yeilds, but if you both get busted what looks worse to the cops and courts? the guy with 50 plants. Lik I said, no wrong way to do it, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

*hey i wonderd if ony one could help me out. i got a tent that is 4ft x 4ft x 6and half ft tent. and i got 8 newly vegging plants in there.*
*when is the best time to scrog?*
*can i scrog with so many plants in that space?*
*and one more thing whilst i scrog and i later finde out i got male plants is it easy to remove? does it take afeckt to the other plants when removing one meaning to they get unevan with the extra space? *

*sorry if these are noobie quastions just really new to growing and cudnt finde the ansers to this *
*thanks boys!*


----------



## The Lurker (Aug 25, 2010)

mercuryobsession said:


> its 4' tall x 2 1/2' wide x 1 1/2' deep.(exactly why im doing a scrog, lol) im pretty sure it ends up being 6 square ft. well i am going with the jh, but its going to be next grow, i have 3 unknown mothers right now. cloned off friends, parents, outdoor plants. we shall see how it goes.


10" is not a whole lot of vertical space, merc...

Anything over 250W will burn the hell out of your plants with your clearance, and a 250's still gonna be hot/too intense even with a cool tube. I used to run a 150W in a 2' x 3' x 3.3' (see attached), had good airflow, and still used a tempered glass partition (or shield) between the light and the plants to allow the light within ~2-3" of the top canopy. You'll lose about 8% of the intensity from light going through the glass, but you can get 'em much closer, so you more than make up for it in 1/r^2 gains. And they won't burn...





My 150W system would pull a good ~5-6oz that way with NLxBB clones in a nice tight ScrOG (actual garden area was ~2.7 sq ft). With your small area, that'd work fine, too. 50w/sq ft is more a good rule of thumb with larger garden sizes (I've run those too), I've found.

Cheers,

-TL


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

hello fellas, been a while with no updates..... just to remind u that the net size is 2X1 meters 

so the skunk and the lil lsted prozak started makin hair tuffs bout a week ago. no signs of buds on the aks and the papaya.


----------



## The Lurker (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hello fellas, been a while with no updates..... just to remind u that the net size is 2X1 meters


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Any particular reason you just posted the exact same thing in three different threads? Afraid no one's going to see your pics? 

-TL


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

hahaha i knew someones gonna say that  and, no i wasnt affraid, i jus wanted everybody to see the plants lmao. love the scrog thing and im spreadin the love, its just that . >>>


----------



## nas2007 (Aug 25, 2010)

anyone who can answer my quastions?


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 25, 2010)

The Lurker said:


> 10" is not a whole lot of vertical space, merc...
> 
> Anything over 250W will burn the hell out of your plants with your clearance, and a 250's still gonna be hot/too intense even with a cool tube. I used to run a 150W in a 2' x 3' x 3.3' (see attached), had good airflow, and still used a tempered glass partition (or shield) between the light and the plants to allow the light within ~2-3" of the top canopy. You'll lose about 8% of the intensity from light going through the glass, but you can get 'em much closer, so you more than make up for it in 1/r^2 gains. And they won't burn...
> 
> ...



hmm, so i should go lower than a 250? i have a 250, and a 400. soo this is really a matter of using what i already own. money is kinda tight.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 25, 2010)

mrboots said:


> A 250 watt light would be about perfect for your cabinet. 250/3.75= 66.6 watts per foot.



my temps are super good. and i own a 250w hps. sooo i may just go for it.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 25, 2010)

oh, another quick question. should i go with 4 and slightly over do the 1 per sq. meter? orrrr should i just do 3 and veg longer>?


----------



## The Lurker (Aug 26, 2010)

You should be ok with the 250W, just make sure you've got great airflow. And if they start burning once they're near the light, just stick a piece of tempered glass between them and the lights like I did. Works well. The one I got custom cut with nice round beveled edges for the system above cost ~$17 from a glass cutter. If anyone asks (they won't), just tell 'em it's for a glass coffee table...  

Keep 'em nice and short, don't let them go above the screen until after the stretch is over (~3wks), and you should be fine. 

This is in 3.75 sq ft, right? What's this talk about square meters? Did you mean 1 per square foot?

*Four* will be good for your space with a moderately stretchy indica-sativa hybrid and it's easier to get an even canopy. You can do up to 6 and veg shorter, but it'll start to get crowded in there given your height limitations. With where you'll need to put your screen, I'd avoid trying just 1-2 plants, those #'s work better if you've got more clearance between the bottom of your pots and the screen. Have done that but veg takes longer, easier to run more plants and get better coverage on your screen.

So - roughly one plant per sq. ft. should do it. I've done up to two per square foot and been fine, you simply veg less with that. All depends on how long you want to veg before flipping the switch.

Been growin' for 20 years and ScrOGgin' for ~10 - always nice to see another convert. 

Good luck mate,

-TL


----------



## The Lurker (Aug 26, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> *hey i wonderd if ony one could help me out. i got a tent that is 4ft x 4ft x 6and half ft tent. and i got 8 newly vegging plants in there.*
> *when is the best time to scrog?*
> *can i scrog with so many plants in that space?*
> *and one more thing whilst i scrog and i later finde out i got male plants is it easy to remove? does it take afeckt to the other plants when removing one meaning to they get unevan with the extra space? *
> ...


Here, *READ THIS*.

Then read my above response.


If you don't know your strain, a good rule of thumb is to train your plants to the screen in veg and flip to flowering when the screen's roughly 50% filled. All strains are different, once you've grown it you'll know how much that particular one actually stretches and can time it better on the next run.

Plant #s vary - see above. I've done as few as one plant in 8 sq ft, but you'll be vegging a LONG time. More plants, shorter veg. Your plants are fine, that's 1 per 2 sq. ft. 

It's always BETTER to sex your plants before they go under the screen (when they're small), and then put the females back into veg until they're ready. Once the screen's up a male will be harder to remove, and YES, these will leave gaps in your canopy. It can be done but I don't recommend it. Most experienced growers will run clones (best) or female-only seeds (ok) for that reason. The less variance in your canopy, the better.

If I were you, I'd flip them now, do some LST so they stay short, cull the males once they show sex, and then flip back to 24hrs until they're big enough for the screen (1/2 fill), then flip back to 12 and put your screen up. Don't move them after that except to train!

There's a first time for everything, though. Gotta start somewhere!

Time for you to do lots more reading...there are ScrOG guides on every major forum, dig in!

-TL


----------



## mrboots (Aug 26, 2010)

All the stuff the lurker says sound like good advice to me. And I like the diagram, stuff like that is way more helpful than just explainations of things.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Aug 26, 2010)

heres my first grow under 600w hps, purple kush x trainwreck, and trainwreck.... dynagro nutes, in growlab 4x4 tent, just about to go into flower tomorrow:

View attachment 1121143View attachment 1121144View attachment 1121145View attachment 1121146View attachment 1121147View attachment 1121148View attachment 1121149View attachment 1121150View attachment 1121151View attachment 1121152


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 26, 2010)

The Lurker said:


> You should be ok with the 250W, just make sure you've got great airflow. And if they start burning once they're near the light, just stick a piece of tempered glass between them and the lights like I did. Works well. The one I got custom cut with nice round beveled edges for the system above cost ~$17 from a glass cutter. If anyone asks (they won't), just tell 'em it's for a glass coffee table...
> 
> Keep 'em nice and short, don't let them go above the screen until after the stretch is over (~3wks), and you should be fine.
> 
> ...



yeah haha, i did mean square feet. the cool tube i have is just hurricane glass, but it does drop my temps a lot. i appreciate the advice very much.  ive been growing since i was 14, but im still young. first scrog though, hope it goes well.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 27, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> heres my first grow under 600w hps, purple kush x trainwreck, and trainwreck.... dynagro nutes, in growlab 4x4 tent, just about to go into flower tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 1121143View attachment 1121144View attachment 1121145View attachment 1121146View attachment 1121147View attachment 1121148View attachment 1121149View attachment 1121150View attachment 1121151View attachment 1121152


 
looks good, keep us posted.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

nice dude! gl


----------



## Mazon (Aug 27, 2010)

yo guys just a quick question.. just so i can clarify this.. in a scrog grow you let the top grow about 3 inches above the screen and then you push the top back down onto another hole of the screen and repeat correct?


----------



## mrboots (Aug 27, 2010)

Mazon said:


> yo guys just a quick question.. just so i can clarify this.. in a scrog grow you let the top grow about 3 inches above the screen and then you push the top back down onto another hole of the screen and repeat correct?


basically, yes, you are trying to get a very even canopy with lots of smaller colas.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.

Piss from 65 days of 12/12
Total Weight: 14oz 6g
Aroma: A very nice mix of oranges, citris, and musk. Has a little bite that almost burns your nose a little.
Taste: Getting closer to the small, definetly citris undertones, but needs more curing.
High: A weak but balanced high/stone, my guess is 10-12%thc
















And the Blue Kush is coming down this weekend. I already dehydrated a sample of that and that was as strong as the Blue Kush I have had jarring for 6 months. So Im pretty stoked about this chop. The Dehydrator always kills some potency(10-20%) and the fact that it was just as strong leads me to believe this run will be even stronger than the previous run, this may be due to the SnowStorm Ultra. I am glad its coming down to, I forgot how much the smell on this gorl get out of control towards the end of flower. 2 Cap1 ozone generators in the garage dont even make a dent in the smell. So here they are.

Blue Kush day 75 of 12/12
CO2 ppm: 1500
Rm Temp: 80F
RH: 45-55%
PH: 5.7-6.1
PPM's: 550-600
Res Temp: 67-70F


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 29, 2010)

quick question, i want to cross breed. how long should the females be flowering for, until i can pollinate? i just want one branch for seeds, whole plant would be overkill.


----------



## mercuryobsession (Aug 29, 2010)

that blue kush is amazing. by the way!


----------



## apexofthevortex (Aug 29, 2010)

Can anyone answer this question?

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/362342-first-scrog-grow-need-help.html


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just did this for the first time myself, but the main thing is there needs to be at least some bud growth, but you want 4-6 weeks for the seeds to have time to form. So generically around week 4 of flower.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to through my nickel in the pot. This is my little T5 scrog 5 weeks in flower.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

That looks fantastic bigv mate. You took the whole even canopy idea and well, followed it.







My first scrog, didn't read up on anything and just kind did what i did and well it's a bit out of control


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I flower with the T5 so an even canopy is kinda important to keep the light close. Hey I was planning on doing 2 plants next grow in a couple 16 gallon totes. Would having a large container like that do anything for my next SCROG?


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

PS that plant is ridiculous.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

Since i've started using DWC i've gone from 4 to 3 to 2 to 1. Doesn't seem to make a difference, they just tend to take up the space available. The root mass on that plant is pretty much identical to the combined root amss of when i had 4 plants, and 3, and 2. That plant was vegged till the screen was full, and then i let them grow upwards once under 12/12, so everything above the screen is from the flowering stretch


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there any benefit to putting light under your SCROG?


----------



## WhiteBerryBoy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys 1st post here, this is a great site.
i love SCROG,



bigv1976 said:


> Is there any benefit to putting light under your SCROG?


No not really because you remove all the stuff from under there, so i wouldnt see it doing anythin 2bh.


----------



## mrboots (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to riu. That link is another good scrog thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/318783-scrog-club.html


----------



## NXNW (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey bigv, i just started following this thread and I see that you are using T5's. I have some T5's that I've been using for supplemental lighting for my hps. (been growing vertical, getting ready to switch) What kelvin # bulbs are you using. Do you use a mixture of blue and red, what kind of results do yo get compared to hps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 14, 2010)

NXNW said:


> Hey bigv, i just started following this thread and I see that you are using T5's. I have some T5's that I've been using for supplemental lighting for my hps. (been growing vertical, getting ready to switch) What kelvin # bulbs are you using. Do you use a mixture of blue and red, what kind of results do yo get compared to hps? Thanks in advance!


I run 3000k Aggro-Max bulbs start to finish. I dont mix the spectrums for a few reasons. 1. Bulbs are $12 ea. and I dont feel like spending the money. 2. I am not trying to grow big leaves I am trying to grow big buds. 3. I dont believe it will make a measurable difference in a SCROG. As far as answering your question about how it compares to HPS I need to explain me to you. I am a hobby grower. I dont sell weed and have no desire to have more pot than I need. I grow because it is fascinating and I dont think it is wise to pay good money to buy shit weed when you can have good weed for next to nothing. I use the T5 because it fits my style and is a better light for a small SCROG for ME. It emits a flat plane of light that hits my flat screen evenly and the heat is much easier to control and I believe that my flat 30,000 lumens 2" over my canopy is more beneficial that a 50,000 lumen 400 HPS 12" away. It just works for me.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 21, 2010)

Woodsman's back!

- Welcome to all new members and site reviewers.
I am so very pleased to see the progression and on going help that our fine group of members continue to provide. It is obviously a tool of which has great benifit. I notice some designs being replicated and older ideas being newly used. Powerfully awsome! Continue the support and advancement through open minds, education, compassion, and due respect. The future is ours! 
Thanks to all and my hat is off to each and every one of you!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 21, 2010)

Two Cents - Overall plant health is directly seen in overall size and health of the flowers and vis versa. A plants ability to uptake nutrients controls its abiltiy to produce. The more healthy a vegitative plant you have, the greater its ability to photosythesize and produce healthy flowers. "Keep your leaves happy and healthy and never forget their essential role in your overall bud production." For every action there is an equal and oposite reaction. Healthy plants = healthy buds.


----------



## ShowStopper (Sep 21, 2010)

I just got my SCROG grow thread going. Any comments, suggestions, or questions are welcome.

Check it out at - https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/368923-four-strain-cfl-scrog-grow.html


----------



## Pure (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Scroggers,

This is my second grow. My first Hydro grow and my first DWC (bubbler) as well as my first scrog. So far so good, I'm only pushing 2 plants. I'm going to start ordering seeds so I can have them on deck when needed..

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 22, 2010)

This is Feminized Full Moon Strain from Nirvana. My first pure sativa grow ever, and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm surprised that is looks so much like all the other Indica strains I've grown. Well here are some pics hope you enjoy


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2010)

Full moon is "mostly" sativa and Thai, thats why she looks like what most would typically concider an indica look. Great Job Wolf! Looking good as you always do! Conditions control the look of your crops too, maybe why you feel they look similar; same set up. 

DescriptionWe came across this beautiful marijuana strain on one of our many research trips to Southeast Asia; to be precise, at the Full Moon party held monthly on the Thai dream island of Koh Phangan. Nirvana's Full Moon is everything you would want Thai weed to be like. This totally tropical Cannabis Sativa packs a trippy, almost spooky, visual high. Under high wattage bulbs, its popcorn buds become tight and heavy. Full Moon has a sweet marijuana scent and an unmistakably Thai spicy flavour. 

Indica / Sativaredominantly SativaPlant type:IndoorPlant height:TallEffect:High (cerebral, heady effect)Flavour:spicy / herbalAverage yield:350 - 450 (g/m² in SOG)Flowering period:12 - 14 weeksWhite strain:YesMedical:YesFeminized:No


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome Pure, glad to see a vet join the parade! Do enjoy! Hope to see some photos.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking at the stuff you guys are growing up, i think i must be vegging mine for too long before the switch, trial and error as they say  still looks like it's gonna be a good haul, might be tempted to buy a set of scales for the occasion.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madonna Day 33 of 12/12(3 week Stretch)& Hercules Day 18 of 12/12(14 day stretch)
Rm Temp:80F
RH: 45-50%
co2 ppm:1500
Res Temp:68-73F
Ph:5.4-6.3
ppm: 180-350





*Hercules
*




















*Madonna*


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 24, 2010)

Just saw those pics over on the 600 thread, lovely, just lovely!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautimus! Love the Madonna have for years~!


----------



## ScrogThis (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello! Just found this thread, exciting to see so many great ideas & awesome grows! Been growing awhile but this is the first scrog and I've already made a bit of a mess of it, live and learn. Working on creating a journal now, should be up this evening with lots of pics. Hope my mistakes can help other folks, thanks for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2010)

Your on ScrogThis.


----------



## ScrogThis (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, didn't get it up there last night, M$ ate it so I got drunk instead. Take a look and let me know your thoughts!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/370784-400w-alaskan-thunderfuck-scrog.html#post4697682


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 30, 2010)

Big Congrats to ScrogThis!!!

 Our hats are off to you my friend. I too agree that you have created one of the best, most cleanly built scrogs to date. I like most every detail of your design and the ideals it hosts. I would ask that you give yourself a major big pat on the back from me and mine as we are happy to see your success posted here and are excited to see you taking the best ideas and putting them into practice. I do hope that all of our guests take the time to visit your thread and make comment. I want to nominate you as the _Scrog King of the Year_! I will contact you with details after I return from my trip. (Returning Nov 4th). I will have the chance to review comments here however will not be spending much time corresponding with you folks until my return date. Feel free to contact me directly with any questions or comments. Looking forward to seeing more from you! Please feel free to post photos directly to this thread with links to your own. THANKS!

 Woodsmantoker


----------



## stacatto99 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I was wondering. What would be the best cabinet size for two 250 watt hps lights.


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 1, 2010)

A good starting place is ~50W/sq. ft. HPS lights tend to get pretty hot, factor cooling as well.

edit: should have mentioned light intensity (lumens) also, opinions vary widely but I like to shoot for at least 7000/sq. ft.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the frame you built. Gonna do a 1000w scrog and this is site to go too thanks woodsmen.


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 2, 2010)

View attachment 1189122View attachment 1189121View attachment 1189123
Some lemon skunk and 1 bag seed that was male so threw him out..2nd and 3rd are 4 plants in a 'U' shaped scrog..Coldnt get the whole shot


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 2, 2010)

NICE nunotmp! Great job training and those buds... wow!


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 2, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> NICE nunotmp! Great job training and those buds... wow!


Thanks
This was my first grow..and i did pretty good..almost 1g a watt..with 3 fully mature and 1 very shitty pheno..all from seed...
View attachment 1189128


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 2, 2010)

Great Job Nunotmp! Welcome Home!


----------



## bigclking (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 1190572View attachment 1190571View attachment 1190573View attachment 1190574View attachment 1190575View attachment 1190576Here is my scrog grow under CFLs and T8 tubes. Its not a pure scrog, because the screen was added as an afterthought because I let them veg too much, and they were getting too tall. Plus, at the time I set this all up, I hadn't heard of scrog. Anyhow, more light would be nice, but for personal use I'm satisfied for now. Here are the latest shots of my buds, from bag seed, about 6 weeks into 12/12. What do you think?


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey gang. I am preparing to officially "enter the scrog". I've got 10 blue widow clones that I just cut yesterday. New grow room and went pretty techy. Dual dimmable 600's over a 2x5 ebb/flood table with Rez outside the room. Cap xgc1 controller with ppm co2. 

I built a 6 1/2 x 3 1/2 screen (as this is the space that I get the b
most even and powerful lux with the hoods 14" above) anywho I have a couple questions. 

Do you fid or prune to induce multiple branches or just LST the main stem? I've got 2sq ft/ plant so I'm worried that fussing will create a monster. 

Is there a reccomended height of the screen? I have mine 18" above the table which only leaves me about 2' of growth space before the plants would likely scortch. 

Do peolpe lollipop their plants? Or just pick off dead leaves late in flowering? 

I'm planning on a grow journal with nute conc. /enviro data (as many journals leave this out) 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 4, 2010)

No scrog expert as you know but have links to a ton of info on the subject you might find useful. Working on the best method to make it available but in the interim here are my thoughts (for what they are worth, free advice is worth every penny you paid). 

So far I think topping to produce 2 or more main stems before they reach the screen is preferable, it adds a week or so to veg but saves tons of effort training. Shoot for a "T" shape. Train UNDER the screen, much easier (this is painful experience talking). LST does not really apply to scrogs, nothing "low stress" about twisting a stem into a pretzel.  FIM is cooler but I haven't tried it in a scrog (yet).

Seems to be the consensus that 12-18 inch screen height is about right, more room makes it easier to work under but requires a few more days to start the training and fill the screen. Less room=quicker but harder to work, any lower and you don't have enough stems to reasonably fill the screen, mine have 9 each.

No consensus on the pruning, some advocate pruning anything that shades the bud sites, others contend they are the solar panels that fuel your buds. I tend to take a middle of the road approach - prune what you can't manage to move out of the way, bud is king. Consensus is ~1 plant/sqft, your mileage may vary but 2 sqft will take a little longer.

Setup sounds awesome but out of my budget  look forward to envying it.

Hope that helps, I'll subscribe your journal for certain.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I hear you on grow room costs. Even thogh I voted the xgc1 on CL for $400 I know I'm in excess of 2k at thi point. Fun to rekindle an old hobby when you actually have cash to buy shit with. But anyways, after buying all the best shit I better produce some serious nugs lest I look like a douche bag. Lol 

I'll post some pics in a day or two. Just standing around watching roots grow at this point. . If you run co2 u should look at the CAP fuzzy logic shit. I'll be damned if it doesn't stay within 10 ppm of where you set it


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 5, 2010)

bigclking said:


> View attachment 1190572View attachment 1190571View attachment 1190573View attachment 1190574View attachment 1190575View attachment 1190576Here is my scrog grow under CFLs and T8 tubes. Its not a pure scrog, because the screen was added as an afterthought because I let them veg too much, and they were getting too tall. Plus, at the time I set this all up, I hadn't heard of scrog. Anyhow, more light would be nice, but for personal use I'm satisfied for now. Here are the latest shots of my buds, from bag seed, about 6 weeks into 12/12. What do you think?


 Fantastic, no matter how you find scrog it always seems to be a good idea that led you there. GL


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 5, 2010)

Legallyflying

TO HELP CLEAR THINGS UP

_* 1 *Do you fid or prune to induce multiple branches or just LST the main stem? I've got 2sq ft/ plant so I'm worried that fussing will create a monster. 
_ Each plant and even individual phenotypes within one strain, may and will respond differently to various training methods. I have learned over the years that learning the plant prior to scrog is not only a benefit in terms of knowing what to do with it when you are ready to try scrogging the plant, but also in finding the most efficient response that you are trying to achieve. In the vast scheme of things, a plant that does not respond well to stress, is not a plant for scrog. A plant that requires additional training in order to create a bush is also not "typically" an ideal plant to scrog. I however do enjoy the benefit of scrog when growing plants that don't typically bush on there own in order to have a bush load of that particular strain when finished. Keep in mind that the plant choice is just as key a factor in success as is all other factors involved and that your strain choice will dictate what you can do with the plant and what training methods will be the most successful. 
Some training methods such as fimming, creates a focus on where energy is being spent. In the case of scrog, it may be seen as a benefit to the inexperienced however the ideal of scrog is uniformity. Focusing the plants energy in one location can also work against the overall concept and not be seen until later. For pre-training of the plant in order to prepare a bush for screen entry, methods can be directly compared to see which is overall the greater benefit. As I mentioned before, different strains respond in different ways however in most controlled studies that I have done, these methods do not supersede that of a proper LST. If anyone would like me to create a tutorial on my personal training techniques prior to screening I can do that please don't hesitate to ask. I do however work each plant into the proper shape prior to entering the scrog. 

A good rule of thumb and my best advice for the novice: Train by method of LST early. This will be the first and least stressful attempt in learning what your plant responds best to. If your plant cannot handle low stress, scrap the idea of scrog because screening is low stress training into a mesh...simply put.
*
2 *_Is there a reccomended height of the screen? I have mine 18" above the table which only leaves me about 2' of growth space before the plants would likely scortch.
_Access below the screen is essential in maintaining a proper scrog. Be sure that the space available is enough for you to work, water, train, etc. Above the screen you should be attempting to create the most ideal conditions for each and every bud site. Meaning equal opportunity at maximum level of light intensity provided. If your producing 65,000 lumens from your bulb, ideally your plant is receiving 65k at every bud site. If that means the center of your screen is hot due to needing the light closer to reach the outside of your screen, your attention should be on resizing the screen down to the footprint size of the bulb/hood, or a cooling effort be made on the light in order to achieve the same concept. Example: if my light is capable of 65k at a foot print of 4 x 4 at 4 feet away from the bulb; that is how big the screen size should be and the distance at which the screen should be from the bulb (granted there is no means of moving the light to cover a larger area) for maximum use of available space and available light. The ideal is to maximize on your potential given the factors involved in your particular set up. It is up to you to determine what is right for your own set up, and or what set up is right for you. Once your scrog is designed properly, your production can be measured based on GPW or grams per watt. You will be able to measure the efficiency of your grow based on the variables that do not include your lighting and screen size and will more easily be able to determine progressive advancement based on production from one session to the next. (ie. what strain works better in your set up) 
*
3 *_Do peolpe lollipop their plants? Or just pick off dead leaves late in flowering? _ 
I rarely top, I have yet to find a plant that works well in scrog that does better with topping vs LST. Most plants that I choose for scrog are plants that grow into a bush without training. Dead leaves should never be left on the plant. Removal of vegetative matter below the screen is beneficial when the screen is creating a canopy that does not allow for light penetration. A LIM or Light Intensity Meter, can be used to measure the available light at chosen distances. When I can measure that the lower growth is receiving 10 - 15 % less light that that of the canopy, I choose to remove the growth and allow available nutrients to be used on production above the screen. This can easily be judged by seeing that the canopy is filling in thus creating shade.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 5, 2010)

good info woodsman. The blue widow is know to be a short and bushy indica so I think it will be ideal for the scrog. While I can see where fiming would be great to increase the amount of bushiness, it seems to me that with LST I can plan the overall route of the stems (circling them in their allot 2 sq ft) as opposed to dealing with the chaos of four actively growing shoots. 

I guess my real concern is the stretch and this is something that I will just have to learn with time. Although I do recall someone saying that supercroppping during the first week of flower works very well but..I it seems the scrog is just a more "manual" way of supercropping anyways. Do you think that is true? Or do you think that yields would benefit by the release of shoot growing hormones during the stretch?

I hear you on the light and my screen was sized EXACTLY for even light. I bought a cheap lux meter on ebay and it was money very well spent. Slight changes in height make a huge difference in light amounts around the edge of the growing area and I suspect that it is mostly dependent on the hood. I bought the hood that had the highest reflectivity and evenness out of 7 hoods I saw tested (supersun2). For me, 14" from the tops gives me 70,000 lumens in the center and about 35,000 near the edges (1.75' from center). Raising to 18 drops the outsides to 15,000 

I think I am going to drop me screen to 14" just to be on the safe side. I figure that will give me a little buffer if the screen is filled and I need to just let them stretch and grow through the screen. I would hate to be cutting a hole in the ceiling during the 6th week of flower to raise my lights  lol


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 5, 2010)

> Woodsmantoker - If anyone would like me to create a tutorial on my personal training techniques prior to screening I can do that please don't hesitate to ask. I do however work each plant into the proper shape prior to entering the scrog.


I would very much enjoy a tutorial on your training techniques! This is the area I've struggled most with during this grow. I understand the essential nature of pre-training (now) but I'd be very interested in your experience with different strains. I'd also like to better understand your views on FIM and topping in a scrog environment as I've had good success with those techniques using other grow methods. I have incorporated some of my bonsai technique in the past as well, would such techniques be comparable to LST?

Absolutely, all dead foliage must be removed immediately. A dirty grow area will result in problems without a doubt. All growth should be removed under the screen once it's filled and shades that growth. It allows more room to work and otherwise creates an environment conducive to mold growth. My apologies if implied otherwise.

Thanks for the valuable info! I believe that if you intend to do something well you should experience all you can regarding the subject. The worst that can happen is that you learn something.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 5, 2010)

Bonsai and LST are both based on the response a plant exhibits when bending its branches. I will return with answers and a tutorial.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 5, 2010)

As promised, I uploaded pics of my set-up and started a grow journal. Its located here*: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/373436-full-tilt-med-scrog-blue.html#post4733710*

got a total of 8 plants.. 2 of which will have to be culled when they reach a size defined by law as "mature" plants in order to stay legal  mango kush, jack herrer, and blue widow. But since I'm in SCROG central, here are two pictures of my screen... fairly large compared to allot of the tent grows.
View attachment 1195861View attachment 1195862


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 5, 2010)

What Size of screen should I build with a 1000w hps and 4 5gal buckets? Been reading a lot and haven't really seen a whole lot of 1000w grows or I'm just missing it on this thread. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 5, 2010)

See Woodsmantoker's post above (#2) A good rule of thumb is ~50W / sqft so 4' x 5' for example. As described above even coverage and intensity must be considered for maximum potential. Grab a cheap LIM and see what type of coverage you get with your setup, keep in mind heat also as you don't want to crisp 'em. A quick check is to put your hand under the lamp, if it's uncomfortable for you then your plants won't be happy either.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, Ya i read pretty much all of this thread I understand about the coverage, and the hand test. Just wondering what anybody thought would be a good size for screen? The room is 8x10 and I'm gonna build a on wheels cart style so I can move it around if needed and will prob use a second type of screen for bud support. I was thinking maybe a 5x6 size screen(or bigger). But what size of pot and how many should i use? I've seen so many methods of using a lot of plants under a screen using a smaller watt and 2 to 3 plants looking like 15 plants under a screen. And all pots that go on the cart are going to have a valve and drain for it, and ceiling is 7ft(info).


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 6, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> What Size of screen should I build with a 1000w hps and 4 5gal buckets? Been reading a lot and haven't really seen a whole lot of 1000w grows or I'm just missing it on this thread. Can't wait to get started!


4 x 4 is what I have always read for a 1000 watt hood. Unless you have the "ocho" then you could probably go another 6" on each side. If you are going to go 4 x 5 remember to put the long side perpendicular with the long side of your hood. Light intensity drops of QUICKLY from each of the short ends.


Also, make sure your cart is as short as you can make it as the height of the cart and the buckets is only going to leave you a little under 3' for plant growth and flower considering a 7' ceiling and at least 18" from that 1000 watter.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 6, 2010)

Light movers do wonders, giving you the ability to virtually scrog your entire space available. heed the advice given on space under the screen.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 6, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Light movers do wonders, giving you the ability to virtually scrog your entire space available. heed the advice given on space under the screen.


Now you really got my brain going!! Light movers, I forgot about those that would be the cats meow!

6hrs later- built the base of my Cart. Check it out its 4x5, Didn't take 6hrs just thought id post here since mine was last. 

Probably will get a light mover next grow better not get to big for my britches. Thanks for advice woodsmen hopefully I get running in a week. Drywall is a bitch.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 6, 2010)

I seriously think that if I die and go to hell, I'll be forced to hang and sand drywall.  

Cart looks good. How tall is it? Are you doing soil or hydro?


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 6, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> I seriously think that if I die and go to hell, I'll be forced to hang and sand drywall.
> 
> Cart looks good. How tall is it? Are you doing soil or hydro?


Tell me about it! Just something about hanging drywall, crappy job of construction
I'm going 5gal soil FFOF 4 plants Thought about hydro would be ideal for my height but I will manage with my screen. Seen a scrog grow in person awhile back so I have good idea what I need to do.

Buckets will sit 4.5in off ground, And the buckets are 15in tall cause I'm gonna double them up for a drainage system I'm going to build on the bottom of the outside bucket. It's pretty much a replica of the one I saw with some mods for my situation.


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 6, 2010)

Drywall is not a skill, it's an art...  (remodeling contractor) Cart is nice, well done
Look forward to your drainage system, innovation is what it's all about, take the best ideas and bend them to your will. +rep


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 7, 2010)

R-Tech makes a reflective surface insulating foam board that works wonders as a drywall cover in the garden (cheap). No need to be clean on the drywall job. FYI


----------



## stacatto99 (Oct 7, 2010)

As of now I am growing two mothers of vanilla kush, and i am still waiting on more parts for the cabinet. I just want to make sure I can get the most out of these lights. I was essentially thinking 5' by 3' and enough height to keep the hoods in the box. That way I can have another area to veg other plants.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 7, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> R-Tech makes a reflective surface insulating foam board that works wonders as a drywall cover in the garden (cheap). No need to be clean on the drywall job. FYI


Thanks woodsman! Ive been wondering who even makes that stuff. I'm gonna use the rest of my mylar from last grow, and get some of that reflective foam board that will attach to the cart that is not against drywall so I can remove it to work on grow. I take it you can pick some up at HOMEDEPOT or something?

Stacatto99---- Have a seed of vanilla kush that my woman wants me to start with my scrog, Have you ever tried any yet? Are they sensitive to nutes? I'm curious about it seen a lot of people growing it on threads cause of the attitude promo.


----------



## stacatto99 (Oct 8, 2010)

I recently got my hands on some from barneys farm. I am only growing two from seeds right now. I just transplanted into 3 gallon grow bags. Ive been giving both of them the same treatment, using fox farms ocean mix and their tri pack fertilizer. 
One plant seems to be exhibiting what id call manganese deficiency. I am by no means certain though. Ph seems fine....just not sure. Its getting small brown spots sporadically on lower leaves. Ive gotta get a camera out to get pics up.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 8, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> I recently got my hands on some from barneys farm. I am only growing two from seeds right now. I just transplanted into 3 gallon grow bags. Ive been giving both of them the same treatment, using fox farms ocean mix and their tri pack fertilizer.
> One plant seems to be exhibiting what id call manganese deficiency. I am by no means certain though. Ph seems fine....just not sure. Its getting small brown spots sporadically on lower leaves. Ive gotta get a camera out to get pics up.


Nice! Yep that's what I'm going with for Soil and Nutes, Good luck on that mother, and yes pics will help out.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 8, 2010)

R-Tech, yeah you can get it just about everywhere. I live in the bush of AK. Order through a building supplier. Worth more than its weight in gold. Insulation, reflection, wall cover, the whole 9. Good stuff. I build temp tents with 1x's and R-tech. Rigidity makes it perfect. I can slap a duck tape tent together in seconds and have a whole new clone box/ temp flower room/isolation pollination chamber/ whatever.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 11, 2010)

Woodsman's Birthday Wishes: "I would like to see my fellow scroggers flood my threads pages with beautiful photos of the fine screens they fill!"


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Woodsmantoker! Here's one for you - 

View attachment 1205464


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 11, 2010)

My buddy TheOrganic turned me on to this thread....guess just in time...Happy Bday Woodsman....here's Seedism BLZ Bud at 8wks-3days!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice endlscycle!


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

Amazing thread thanks for all the knowledge man! Your and everyone elses example pics are inspiring to say the least. Rzza told me I should seek you out for some scrog advice...

Anyhow, I'm a somewhat experienced grower now (5 harvests under my belt) and I'm looking to add scrog into my method. Currently I run perpetual 8 week flowering cycles, giving my clones 2 weeks to root and 4 weeks to veg before flipping them. I am wondering if I will be able to maintain my perpetual by placing 4 week vegged plants under the screen on day 1 of 12/12 and counting on the stretch to fill it in the rest of the way? Is this high hopes? I have seen examples with screens only filled maybe 10% be filled by week 3, so I believe it is possible. If it is possible, how should I go about placing the screen, I know 12" or so is ideal but would I be better off leaving the plants as is and placing the screen just above them, or should I supercrop/lst/press them down with the screen some to promote lateral growth right away?

Sorry for all the rambling haha, just trying to get this all squared away in my head. Tired of having tons of leave and buds that get so heavy they fall over :/ Thanks for all the help and if you want to see what I am working with now, check the perpetual sig. 



Edit: forgot to mention, I will be using 9 clones in a 3x3 tray, so it should be pretty full to begin with. Expected screen size is 5ftx4ft for the space.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2010)

Endlesscycle;

Your training method is just what I do. I train first via "low stress bending" and create the shape I am looking for and then screen it when ready. I do switch to flowering cycle shortly after the plants enter the scrog. I give a few days for the plant to adjust and me to find ideal placement. This timing is particular to that which you are running however. You may adjust what you do from one strain to the next. You will learn this in time with both scrog experience and experience with the particular strain and pheno choice. I have learned over the course of time that the best thing that can help you scrog, is knowing your plant. Learn your plant well, and you will know what to do with her in a screen in order to maximize its potential. Eventually you work your way into being able to measure each variable as a factor in overall production potential. Enjoy it, it does not stop getting better!

One great thing I have done with this thread is learn and teach through experiences, that I don't know best. Nor does anyone. Whats learned is that scrog is a method that allows you to maximize on your "own" potential. Potential of your space, your equipment, your nutrients etc. making it all easily measurable and manipulable. It becomes easy to see your own potential for success through simple concepts that you have complete control over.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2010)

Someguy15, 

Welcome to Camp Scrog! Hope you brought your pillow and sleeping bag, you may be here a while!

Sounds like your on your way, I do think your perpetual garden will flourish under scrog and stay perpetual given your timing. I tend to like to have the screen a bit lower than the tops of the plant that I am placing. Makes for easier faster fill.

Some big producers will topple regardless of scrog and may need a secondary support such as an even larger mesh support above the screen. If your plants were big budding before, they will likely all be big buds if not bigger this time around.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 13, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Someguy15,
> 
> Welcome to Camp Scrog! Hope you brought your pillow and sleeping bag, you may be here a while!
> 
> ...


 awesome man, appreciate the tips! I'll just mash them down 2-3 inches with the screen when I put them in.

and I saw subcools vortex hash, looks fin amazing. I'm still refining that technique to get pure hash like that too.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2010)

A PROPER SCROG THREAD: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

Fine Job Scotty!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

As per woodsmans request.. 

3 weeks vege/55 day harvest

1 feminized g13 PE seed 
1 400w CMH
1 waterfarm
1 cabinet
1 scrog screen
1 bottle of nutes (flora Nova bloom)

lil over 11 oz dry


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn.....11ozs 1 plant........truly amazing....Ive always wondered about those waterfarm buckets....I know that its two buckets stacked and the bucket the medium is in is a smaller bucket... with the larger bucket acting as a reservoir.......Is it DWC.......I know it has the drip ring on it but how does the air pump flow the nutes to the ring......IDK.....please explain if you could!!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Damn.....11ozs 1 plant........truly amazing....Ive always wondered about those waterfarm buckets....I know that its two buckets stacked and the bucket the medium is in is a smaller bucket... with the larger bucket acting as a reservoir.......Is it DWC.......I know it has the drip ring on it but how does the air pump flow the nutes to the ring......IDK.....please explain if you could!!!


Its a drip feed/DWC unit.. a air pump blows bubbles in a tube wich runs to the bottom resivor the bubbles of air push water up to the top spit it out threw the drip ring.. and since 90% of oxygen is picked up threw the surface layer of water, all the water that drips over the hydroton is surface water and it resurculates probly every hour.. that why they work so good.

here is a grow log where I awnser pretty much everything about the system if you want more info..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 13, 2010)

hey scroggers, my full tilt med scrog is full tilt fuckered up  Had some PH issues but think I have them sorted out. Can you take a look at my plants and give me a diagnosis? 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/375506-its-late-im-tired-something.html

THanks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 14, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> I would very much enjoy a tutorial on your training techniques! This is the area I've struggled most with during this grow. I understand the essential nature of pre-training (now) but I'd be very interested in your experience with different strains. I'd also like to better understand your views on FIM and topping in a scrog environment as I've had good success with those techniques using other grow methods. I have incorporated some of my bonsai technique in the past as well, would such techniques be comparable to LST?
> 
> Absolutely, all dead foliage must be removed immediately. A dirty grow area will result in problems without a doubt. All growth should be removed under the screen once it's filled and shades that growth. It allows more room to work and otherwise creates an environment conducive to mold growth. My apologies if implied otherwise.
> 
> Thanks for the valuable info! I believe that if you intend to do something well you should experience all you can regarding the subject. The worst that can happen is that you learn something.


 _Didn't forget about this: will need time and I would like to compose this when I return home to AK in NOV. FYI_


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, no hurry, many other projects.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yummy!!! .


----------



## stacatto99 (Oct 16, 2010)

my mothers have recovered and i looking healthy. i flushed them with an h202 diluted nutrient solution. I am expecting to get the scrog area set up within a week. I was wondering what container size and how many clones i can effectively fit under my setup. space is not too much of a concern I am using soil and as of now have 2 250 watt lights. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## stacatto99 (Oct 16, 2010)

also I wanted to know if i should be pruning my mothers for more branching?


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello,
I have a couple of quick questions about SCROG. !st- Do people SCROG with Sativa strains or mainly just Indica? Also, I was thinking of trying it out so went to my hydro/Garden store and bought some white rope like trellis but the squares are 7" inch squares is this to big? 
I have a couple of young SLH that im thinking about scroogin with, Has anyone here tried it with the Super Lemon Haze before? If so how did it turn out?
Thanks
BigBudE


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 18, 2010)

7" is a little big, 2" is more typical. Planning on trying a Super Lemon Haze next grow, currently it's Alaskan Thunderfuck. You can scrog with either, Woodsmantoker talks about it a couple pages back in this thread. Look forward to seeing your grow.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 1" screen it takes a bit more time but also gives me more options..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 18, 2010)

BigBudE what size is your set up? what lighting? 

Most folks use the screen to help train. In those instances, sturdy mesh such as that made from wire is probably best suited. If your simply looking for a support system for a large scale grow, I wouldn't shy from the larger mesh but do keep in mind that unless each branch/top is 7 inches in diameter it only gains support from one side of the hole by leaning and that's space wasted in most cases. OR your colas are that big around....? if so, we certainly need you to post!  

GL - Woodsman


----------



## Peace.Plants (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Rollitup! This is my first post and also my first crack at a SCroG setup! 

My system:

6'3"X6'3"X6'3" Mylar lined Tent
4 (or 6) bucket rDWC system
1000w ballast 
Reflector/Hood... 
Vented by a 6" inline duct fan w/ Carbon filter
5'X4' screen with 2"X2" holes. (this is adjustable depending on your suggestions)
Planning on using Lucas Formula ( Micro and Bloom) 

The part of this system that I am most excited about is the use of the SCroG method as I hear it is a great way to maximize yields. So far all of this exists in my brain lol, though I am attempting to remedy that. I was just wondering:

Does my setup sounds like a system conducive to the SCroG method? 
Should I use 4 or 6 plants based on the size of my screen? If I used 4 plants, each one would have 5sq.ft to fill (sounds like a lot to me). If I used 6 plants, each would have roughly 3.3sq.ft to fill up. I was planning on vegging 4 weeks from seed, maybe even 5. 
Initially I was planning on FIMing my plants once, maybe twice. Have people used this tactic before in conjunction with a SCroG? Is this a good idea?
If I do everything correctly (or close to correctly) would I be able to pull around a LB off this? (yes I understand that is a shit question lol).
Also I still need to decide what strain I want to fill the screen with, if anybody has personal experience and could offer some advice on their favorite screen filling strains that would be so so helpful!

Anyones advice is appreciated!

PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 4ft wide x 8ft long x 7ft tall grow tent. My lighting is A 600 watt HPS/MH (ellectric ballast) and a 4ft 54 watt 8 bulb T5 setup that supposedly puts out 3800 lumens per bulb and a 3ft 54watt 6 bulb T5 setup. Its fairly bright in there for sure. Hopefully ittl be enough light
BigBudE

I recently posted some pic's of how i have the lights in the grow room design section. I would re-post them here but I already deleted the pics from my computer.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 19, 2010)

To Peace PLANTs

(Should I use 4 or 6 plants based on the size of my screen? If I used 4 plants, each one would have 5sq.ft to fill (sounds like a lot to me). If I used 6 plants, each would have roughly 3.3sq.ft to fill up. I was planning on vegging 4 weeks from seed, maybe even 5. 
Initially I was planning on FIMing my plants once, maybe twice. Have people used this tactic before in conjunction with a SCroG? Is this a good idea?
If I do everything correctly (or close to correctly) would I be able to pull around a LB off this? (yes I understand that is a shit question lol).
 
Check out Scottyballs grow with one DWC. 11oz!! 

On for the strain I can't help you on that but these guys here will have good advice I imagine whatever strain you like you could scrog it.


----------



## 420gdpurple (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm just starting my first scrog I have a 4x3 screen 1000 w light six plants in 3g pots I was wondering how high to I put the screen from the top of the pots


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 19, 2010)

420gdpurple said:


> I'm just starting my first scrog I have a 4x3 screen 1000 w light six plants in 3g pots I was wondering how high to I put the screen from the top of the pots


 screen seems a little small for a 1000w. about 12" or so but really depends on setup.


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 19, 2010)

Im trying out the organic thing with the SLH and there in 7gal pots, The size of your pots shouldnt effect a SCROG should it? Sorry for the dumb questions but Ive never really scrogged before. Ive always just let them do there own thing with the exceptional fimming and topping now and then. Another stupid question, SCROGing with a sativa, does 18" above for the screen sound right or should I stick with the 12" someguy15 recomends? The height to put the screen, does it vary between indica and sativa?
Thanks again 
BigBudE


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep the screen as low as possible and still be able to work/clean under it (about 12"). My preference for a lower screen allows me to fill and flower faster as well as work within the height restrictions of my cabinet. ScroG is all about optimizing within your space/conditions, there was a related post a few pages back in this thread. 7 gallon pots should be fine, I usually allow 3 gallons/plant as a minimum in hydro.


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 20, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> I keep the screen as low as possible and still be able to work/clean under it (about 12"). My preference for a lower screen allows me to fill and flower faster as well as work within the height restrictions of my cabinet. ScroG is all about optimizing within your space/conditions, there was a related post a few pages back in this thread. 7 gallon pots should be fine, I usually allow 3 gallons/plant as a minimum in hydro.


Thanks, I appreciate it.
BigBudE


----------



## dronli (Oct 20, 2010)

hey scroggers
im hoping someone here can give me some advice my room is 8ft tall 3.5ft wide and about 2 foot deep and i want to sex 9, c13 haze plants,these plants have a very big stretch and have to be placed in veg early but get really tall,im wondering how best to control the plants given my room size and and be sex and pick the best pheno for me.any help is appreciated!


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 20, 2010)

dronli said:


> hey scroggers
> im hoping someone here can give me some advice my room is 8ft tall 3.5ft wide and about 2 foot deep and i want to sex 9, c13 haze plants,these plants have a very big stretch and have to be placed in veg early but get really tall,im wondering how best to control the plants given my room size and and be sex and pick the best pheno for me.any help is appreciated!


Number each plant and clone it and number those clones to the parent. Then flower the clones almost immediately and that should tell you the sex of the parents. Im not sure if thats one of the things you were wanting to know, but just trying to help. As far as how to control the size thats better left to someone besides me.
BigBudE


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 20, 2010)

dronli said:


> hey scroggers
> im hoping someone here can give me some advice my room is 8ft tall 3.5ft wide and about 2 foot deep and i want to sex 9, c13 haze plants,these plants have a very big stretch and have to be placed in veg early but get really tall,im wondering how best to control the plants given my room size and and be sex and pick the best pheno for me.any help is appreciated!


_ Read my thread...? Thats my advice anyways.
I feel a bit sarcastic tonight
_


----------



## catfish85 (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 1224122View attachment 1224121View attachment 1224120View attachment 1224119thought i shared some pics of my first medical grow, which actually was a SCROG setup.......the setup was inside a cabinet w/ the dim. of 16in width and 28inches length....strains were Special Kush and the other Crimea Blue.. Both in 3 gallon pots...ALL ORGANIC..Vegged until most of the screen was filled w/ bud sites...Vegged with cfls 3 42watt and switched to 250hps for flowerin...total dried yield was only 3 1/2 zips........Was hoping for more....Lots of things i could of done better...im still learning....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice Catfish,

Thanks for the post buddy, nice. How long did this one take you from A - Z? Total grow time?


----------



## mrboots (Oct 21, 2010)

catfish85 said:


> View attachment 1224122View attachment 1224121View attachment 1224120View attachment 1224119thought i shared some pics of my first medical grow, which actually was a SCROG setup.......the setup was inside a cabinet w/ the dim. of 16in width and 28inches length....strains were Special Kush and the other Crimea Blue.. Both in 3 gallon pots...ALL ORGANIC..Vegged until most of the screen was filled w/ bud sites...Vegged with cfls 3 42watt and switched to 250hps for flowerin...total dried yield was only 3 1/2 zips........Was hoping for more....Lots of things i could of done better...im still learning....


You did an awesome job, especially for a first grow. It's hard to get over an oz per square foot and you did. You would probably need to go hydro to get more than what you did.


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicely done catfish!


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 21, 2010)

catfish85 said:


> View attachment 1224122View attachment 1224121View attachment 1224120View attachment 1224119thought i shared some pics of my first medical grow, which actually was a SCROG setup.......the setup was inside a cabinet w/ the dim. of 16in width and 28inches length....strains were Special Kush and the other Crimea Blue.. Both in 3 gallon pots...ALL ORGANIC..Vegged until most of the screen was filled w/ bud sites...Vegged with cfls 3 42watt and switched to 250hps for flowerin...total dried yield was only 3 1/2 zips........Was hoping for more....Lots of things i could of done better...im still learning....


still looked very nice, very good uniform growth throughout...


----------



## defcomexperiment (Oct 21, 2010)

heres some pics from mine:

View attachment 1224677View attachment 1224678View attachment 1224679View attachment 1224680View attachment 1224681View attachment 1224682View attachment 1224683View attachment 1224684View attachment 1224686View attachment 1224687


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 22, 2010)

catfish85 said:


> View attachment 1224122View attachment 1224121View attachment 1224120View attachment 1224119thought i shared some pics of my first medical grow, which actually was a SCROG setup.......the setup was inside a cabinet w/ the dim. of 16in width and 28inches length....strains were Special Kush and the other Crimea Blue.. Both in 3 gallon pots...ALL ORGANIC..Vegged until most of the screen was filled w/ bud sites...Vegged with cfls 3 42watt and switched to 250hps for flowerin...total dried yield was only 3 1/2 zips........Was hoping for more....Lots of things i could of done better...im still learning....


That looks pretty damn good to me 3 1/2 bags out of 2 plants in 3 gal pots thats nothing to be down on yourself about at all. Making my mouth water just looking at it. Wich did you like better the Special Kush or the Crimea Blue? Is there a difference in the effect/buzz between the 2?
BigBudE


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 22, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> heres some pics from mine:
> 
> View attachment 1224677View attachment 1224678View attachment 1224679View attachment 1224680View attachment 1224681View attachment 1224682View attachment 1224683View attachment 1224684View attachment 1224686View attachment 1224687


Yours is lookng pretty damned good too.
BigBudE

WooddsManToker,
on the 1st page of this topic you mention that you use clones for SCROG. Have you or anyone you know used seeds?


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 22, 2010)

Both of those last scrog pics were really nice and efficient Happy grows!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 22, 2010)

*WooddsManToker,
on the 1st page of this topic you mention that you use clones for SCROG. Have you or anyone you know used seeds?*

I do use both. I scrog most everything I grow, including tomato, cucumber, watermelon, peas, grapes, etc....

Seed plants get scrogged just not as often a case where needed. I clone from large (I mean large) mothers these days, and my clones are 2-3 feet tall with large branching and multiple internodes. I LST the mother as to create the bush before its a clone. Then the bush/clone simply needs to root and its ready for scrogging.... I know....Bingo!

I'm a few steps ahead of the game most of the time, Ill teach you folks everything I know. Just not before I am sure its the way to go, and why.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 22, 2010)

FIRST TIME SCROGGER TIP: Learn LST, (Low Stress Training) and use this method on the strain you have chosen to scrog. Become familiar with the plant and how it responds. You will have a better understanding of what to and not to do with the plant in scrog and or if it will do well or not. If the plant becomes stressed (reverts back to fewer leaflets, single leaflets, curling occurs, etc.) from training, it is most likely not a scrogger. Few cannabis plants are "unscroggable" a few more may respond better to no training at all. Most strains however (especially today's hybrids) grow very well under scrog conditions.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^^Hah...Ur Awesome...here's the last lady...Seedism Seeds BLZ BUD






Can't wait till next run....just took 12 clones from some BLZ Bud clones I had in veg.....have a wedding reception soon with family coming to town so gotta break down for now....I'm gonna stick em in the attic in a quick fix veg room.....but once they're gone....It's on....the next run will be off the hook!!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 22, 2010)

When a plant is damaged, a plant hormone or "healing adrenalin" if you will, is triggered to be produced and flows through the damaged portion creating a boost in growth and repair. When a branch is manipulated to the point that the inner core of the stem is broken but the outer core remains in tact, we notice a boost in growth above that area and a bulge where the plant has obviously healed itself. 

What has occured during that time, is the release of Auxins or phytohormone. What we see in Scrog training, is the same response of Auxin release however mostly at lower levels and to the plant in its entirety with no need or use in repair.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 22, 2010)

Learn About *Auxins*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auxin


_Auxins are often used to promote initiation of adventitious roots and are the active ingredient of the commercial preparations used in horticulture to root stem cuttings. They can also be used to promote uniform flowering, to promote fruit set, and to prevent premature fruit drop._
_Used in high doses, auxin stimulates the production of ethylene. Excess ethylene can inhibit elongation growth, cause leaves to fall (leaf abscission), and even kill the plant. Some synthetic auxins such as 2,4-D and 2,4,5-trichlorophenoxyacetic acid (2,4,5-T) have been used as herbicides._
_Broad-leaf plants (dicots) such as dandelions are much more susceptible to auxins than narrow-leaf plants (monocots) like grass and cereal crops. These synthetic auxins were the active agents in Agent Orange, a defoliant used extensively by American forces in the Vietnam War._


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 22, 2010)

Endlscycle,

Thank you for the photos, Its nice to see posts late in the game when earlier plants have been removed, and others are left to fill. Nice. Thanks you!

We look forward to having you back! Stay tuned!
GL with your attic adventures


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 23, 2010)

*An Overview of Cannabis Training*









Now then. After the reactions that I received on my first dive into guides for training, I thought a more complete guide was necessary as it's something I've done quite a bit more reading into since then and I've also gained experience and insight into various methods. In addition, it seems the same questions are still being asked by newer growers. There are a lot of good sources of information out there on the subject. However, I felt a compilation giving a brief explanation of them, with some examples, would allow everyone to develop a common language here. In addition, it'll help those newer to the hobby, and the forums, so they can understand just what the hell people are saying.

This guide will be divided into five parts:
I) Understanding Training
II) High Stress Training Techniques
III) Low Stress Training Techniques
IV) Sea of Green (SoG)
V) References/Links

No better place to start than the beginning...


*Part I: Understanding Training *

First, I should go over the acronyms just to get them straight so that we all know we're talking about the same things here:
-ScrOG - Screen Of Green
-SoG - Sea Of Green
-FIM - Fuck I Missed
-LST - Low Stress Training
-HST - High Stress Training

With that out of the way, let's go into a small explanation as to why these methods are used and what they can help you achieve with your plants. We'll start by dispelling a few of the most prevalent myths about training:
1) Training can take place during flower.
2) Training is not just to control the height of the plant.
3) Training can be done for any strain. Though some react better than others.

With those three things out of the way, let's get into some meat and potatoes.

Training can be divided into two main categories:
High Stress Training - HST
Low Stress Training - LST (also a common name for a method of training so be careful with this)













The two types of training are like they sound: either more or less stressful for the plant that you are training. For the purpose of this guide and according to most of the sources out there, the differentiation is simple:
LST = not physically damaging the plant
HST = physically damaging the plant

Notice that I did not say harming the plant because, well, it's training; none of us are out to hurt our plants.

Both of these types of training produce similar results, but they are done in different ways. Everyone who trains has their preferred method. To help you pick the method that you'd like to choose for your grow, I'll explore the pros and cons of each. We'll go into detail about the different types of training in the next parts of this guide.

*High Stress Training*
-Pros
Quick 
Easy 
Requires no additional parts (except to cause damage) 
Great for larger grows 
-Cons
Creating possible sites for infection 
Can backfire if the plant reacts poorly 
Mostly irreversible 
Mistakes are more costly 
Possibly slower recovery time 

Low Stress Training
-Pros
Does not stress plants as much 
Reversible (for the most part) 
Forgivable 
Great for micro grows 
Fun to do as it's more involved 
-Cons
Requires additional parts 
Takes more time 
Possibly less fun to do as it's more involved (just depends on you) 
Requires more plant manhandling 

Training, when executed properly, has great results that can be seen in both quality and yield for your plants. It can be the difference between 2 big colas and some popcorn to 8-10 large colas:















Training, whether it be HST or LST, is done for the same reason: to reduce the level of auxins in the tip of the plant. Cannabis is a plant that grows with a characteristic called "apical dominance." This means that, like other plants, it will do everything it can to push a single tip towards the source of light. We call the tip of a plant that grows like this the apical tip or the terminal tip. The tips of the cannabis plants are also where the biggest colas are produced due to their proximity to the source of light.








The tip of the plant is also where a particular type of auxin (plant horomone) is most prevalent. It's called indole-3-acetic-acid (IAA). Unfortunately, due to the chemical properties of IAA, you won't see it in the rooting horomones you can buy. More than likely, you'll find indole-3-butyric-acid (IBA) and/or a-Naphthalene acetic acid (NAA); other auxins.









Now, the auxins promote growth when they are in certain levels but they can also inhibit, or stunt, the growth of certain aspects of the plants if they are at higher levels. This is the case for cannabis plants. The plant is perfectly happy pushing one bud up as far as it can to the source of light. The other buds, lower down the branch, will remain auxiliary buds and branching is not as likely to occur in these places. This is especially true in smaller, indoor environments. This is because the auxin production within the apical tip is very high, preventing the lower buds from growing out.

A very obvious example of this is in nature with the pine trees:








So, training, whether HST or LST, is done to accomplish one of two things:
1) Removing/inhibiting the main source of auxins
2) Making the plant think the apical tip is no longer the best source of light

By removing the main source of auxins, the lower (auxiliary) buds are no longer inhbited. The plant will now concentrate on the auxiliary buds and cause branching to occur in order to get itself a new apical tip. In ideal environments, the plant will grow somewhat symmetrically so that means you can very often more than double the number of growing tips.

By making the plant think it's apical tip is no longer the best source of light, it will send the message (via auxins and other chemicals) to the auxiliary buds lower down the stem that they need to grow up to get to the light. The tip is not removed, but new bud sites are formed further down the stem. Depending on the length of the stem and strain of the plant, you can sometimes get many, many bud-sites to grow this way.

In either case, you end up with more bud-sites closer to your light source than before and, most of the time, you'll end up with a more even, bushier canopy to ensure your lights are being utilized to their fullest. 

Now that you've got an understanding of training, we can start to look at some examples


*Part II - High Stress Training *


Super-cropping, topping, chopping, decapitating, crushing the herd, bending the stem, FIM, call it what you will: it's high stress training (HST). Any time you are physically damaging the plant to train it, you are causing it to undergo a series of chemical and horomonal changes that will result in what everyone is looking for: more budsites on your plant.

There are 2 main types of high stress training:
1) Topping (via FIM or other method)
2) Stem mutilation














We'll start with topping. Topping involves removing the apical tip from the plant. This causes the plant undergoe a series of changes, resulting in the auxilary buds sprouting new apical tips. As discussed in part I, this is because there is no auxin generator above the tips inhibiting the growth of the sites. This will usually result in at least two bud-sites where there was one.








Another type of topping is called the FIM method. FIM stands for "Fuck I Missed." This is because, instead of completely removing the apical tip, you are only removing half of it, looking like you "missed" the top. This can results in 3, 4 or even more tops from the location. A common FIM technique, is to bend a box-razor blade so there is a curve in it. This way, you can scoop out the area necessary to make the FIM cut.

DierWolf, from the grasscity.com forums, produced an excellent image that illustrates the difference between regular topping, and the FIM technique:










So, you might be asking yourself: "if the FIM technique produces more bud sites than regular topping, why would anyone top their plants?"

Now would be a good time to look at the pros and cons of FIM vs Topping.

FIM
-Pros
Potential to produce many bud-sites 
More careful methods 
Can keep canopy level the same 
Great for small grows 
-Cons
Large risk of failure - if you cut wrong, you won't get the results you're looking for 
Larger risk of infection - more exposed foliage 
More time consuming 
More difficult 

Topping
-Pros
Quick 
Easy 
Does not require tools 
Great for large grows 
-Cons
Less budsite potential than the FIM technique 
Longer recovery time 

FIM is generally known to cause more bud-sites than regular topping but it is definitely more time-intensive. Topping can be as simple as using your fingernails to pop the top off of your plants as you walk along your grow. To properly FIM, precision and a tool must be used for maximum results.

Speaking of fingernails, let's look at the other type of high stress training: stem mutilation. Now, there are interesting theories, methods and discussions invovling both the science and application of this type of training. This type of training is known by many different names:
-Crushing the herd
-Supercropping
-Stem-smashing
-Leaning the stem over

All of them have the same general idea: mutilate the stem evenly around an area so that the stem bends over at a 90 degree angle. In this case, we aren't removing a piece of the plant, but rather damaging an area of the plant so that the angle of the branch changes.

The most common methodology for crushing the stem is to pinch the stem enough that it breaks and separates a bit. Then, turn your pinch by 90 degrees and pinch again. This will cause the tip of the plant to fall over at an angle. 

Supercropping can be done during vegetative growth to achieve effects similar to LST. That is: the apical tip will be bent downwards once the branch has been pinched. This causes the plant to think that it needs to send new tips to grow towards the light source. 

Supercropping can also be done during flower to keep those stretchy plants from burning themselves. There are plenty of examples of supercropping well into flower w/out having too adverse of an effect on the plant:
pic

Obviously, some strains will respond better than others. In addition, if you supercrop well into flower and you have some heavy budsites, you may find the stem has troubles supporting itself. Be smart about it and don't crush the stems too hard if you don't think the plant will grow out of it.

Let's check the pros and cons of this type of training:
-Pros
Not as stressful as removing plant parts 
Less worry of failure 
Not as prone to infection 
Quick and easy 
-Cons
Somewhat inprecise 
Can have a learning curve 
Changes for different strains 

In the last type of training, I started to talk about how supercropping can be used to trick the plant by damaging the stem and causing the tip to fall to, or below, a horizontal level. This leads us into the basics for the next type of training.

*Part III - Low Stress Training *

It is easy to get confused about low stress training when you are first exploring cannabis training. This is because the acronym for low stress training (LST) also happens to be the name coined for a particular type of low stress training. No one is quite sure of the source, but many attribute it back to Delta or myMUSICveins (thanks greenisgold) for popularizing the name and the technique.















There are two main types of low stress training:
1) The tie-down method
2) Screen of Green (ScrOG)

Low stress training does not require any mutilation or damage to the plant which, for some, is the sole reason to use it above high stress training methods. Low stress training is done by tricking the plant into thinking the apical tips are no longer able to be the apical tips. In nature, if a branch gets blocked by another branch, or a large leaf from another tree, the plant will do it's best to navigate the growing tip so that it can continue growing upwards.

If, however, the plant cannot easily find a way to make that growing tip go back towards the light, the level of auxins will shift, and the lower sites will be called upon to try and stretch up to become the next apical tip.

This process can be repeated over, and over again in our controlled, indoor environments: apical tip grows up, apical tip trained down, other tips grow up, other tips tied down, more tips up, and so on.

Now, let's look at the two approaches to low stress training.

First we'll explore the tie-down method that is also just known as LST. There are a couple different approaches to LST.
a) Constantly training a single apical tip
b) Training every apical tip

The first approach involves constantly training, and untraining, the main apical tip so as to utilize as much of the growing pot as possible. TillthedayiDIE420 from rollitup has a great image detailing this method:








In the image, the 1st large number represents the week. The second large number represents the size of the pot in inches. Although it does not need to be followed exactly, the idea is there. 

The second approach to LST is simple: train every apical tip down until you are happy with the bush you have.

There are many different ways to attach the training to the pot and the plant. In addition, there are many materials that you can use to apply the training.

I prefer using clipped pieces of shielded copper wiring. This reduces the amount of time you have to fuss with knots and the pieces are easily reusable.

For attaching, you can attach the tip to the base of the stem to begin with. From there, you can either put holes in your containers, or tie some rubberbands around the outside and pull the training medium down to them. They just snap in place. Very handy and easy, though the rubberbands have to be replaced:





















Now that we've gone over LST, we can look at the Screen Of Green method.

The ScrOG method is almost identical to the LST method. Instead of using string or wire, a screen is fastened to the pot, buried along the edges of the pot and stretched up across the plant, or built separately from the plant. Once the plant has reached suitable height, training can begin. Once the screen is above the plant and the apical tip is long enough, it is bent down and pushed beneath the screen. This will cause the tip to grow horizontally. In addition, it will promote new tips further down the stem. These tips can then be trained downwards for horizontal growth, or trained to grow upwards in the hole of your choosing after some horizontal growth.








Eventually, the main tip will find it's way to a hole in the screen and start to grow up again. Depending on the size of your screen, you can push it back down and under to promote more growth further down the stem, or allow it to continue upwards with the new tips that you have created.

ScrOGs can be done for single plants, 2-3 plants or multiple plants in a SoG-style setup.







Once you have a nice screen of tips, or a jungle of trainings from string/wiring, you can send the plant into flower and watch the magic happen.

Now that we've looked at the different types of LST, let's look at the pros and cons of each.

LST (Tie-down method)
-Pros
Requires very little materials 
Can be moved from pot to pot relatively easily 
Easy 
-Cons
Time consuming (especially if using string) 
Materials may be harder to reuse 
Harder for larger applications 

Screen Of Green (ScrOG)
-Pros
Easy to train once setup 
Screens can be easily reused 
Can be done for large applications w/out requiring much time 
Cool as hell to look at 
Easy to harvest 
-Cons
Requires setup 
Hard to transport or move from pot to pot 
Requires a bit more learning 
Requires planning ahead of time for best results 

Since both methods are so similar, it really ends up coming down to a matter of style and preference more than anything. Both produce excellent results and can greatly increase your harvest. This is especially true for micro-growers where every bud-site counts.

Speaking of every bud-site counting, we're going to explore the last bit of "training" for this guide. I put quotations because, well, it's not really a type of "training" at all. Follow along and you'll see what I'm talking about.

*
Part IV - Sea of Green (SoG)*


The Sea of Green (SoG) is not really a training method, persay. However, because the acronym often gets lumped within micro-growing styles, I felt it was worth exploring in this guide.








The Sea of Green method does not involve training the plants or changing levels of auxins like what we've talked about before. Instead, SoG allows a grower to maximize a variety of cannabis while at the same time trying to dial in a strain/method that allows for the most grams per watt.

The SoG method involves growing many plants in smaller pots. Usually this is done with clones. There are quite a few different growers who utilize the SoG method in these forums. SoG can be done on smaller scales in containers such as cut 20oz soda bottles, or it can be done by utilizing taller, 1/2-3 gallon containers, with less width. By allowing for more plants under the light, one can grow many different strains without worrying about the canopies interfering with each other as much.








The idea behind smaller SoG grows is to get bud from the soil to the tip of the plant. This is a strain-dependent characteristic, but is often a desired one from SoG growers.

Let's take a look at the pros and cons of this method.

-Pros
Easier to grow more strains 
Clone friendly 
Can potentially mean increased yield 
-Cons
Higher plant count 
Not good for all strains 
More time-consuming 

SoG is great for some who want variety and a bunch of colas sitting in their flowering chamber. However, the small size and number of plants is just too troublesome for some. Now that we've looked at the main types of training, you can make your own decision and go out there and start maximizing your yield.

But don't just take my word for it...



Well, that's it everyone!

I hope this has allowed you to make a decision as to the type of training you want to do. From here, there are many resources available for detailed information and pictorial examples for the type of training you decide upon.

Mostly, I just hope this guide lets you put more buds under the lights:


----------



## Danthebull (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all.

This is my 7 plant scrog.... 

Table screen size is 2.2m x 1.2m 

7 x 9 gallon pots. Bluecheese strain....


Currently 22 days into flower....

Dan


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 23, 2010)

Excellent tutorial Woodsmantoker! Very much appreciate the time & effort involved to share this info! I already employ most of those methods in my grows but wasn't aware some were specific "methods"  For my limited medical grow a small ScrOG in a cabinet is most efficient but a bit more time consuming than methods I've used previously - great therapy!

Nice Danthebull! A bit leggy maybe but I like the setup, especially the tiering. How deep are those beds? Can you reach across or do you have a walkway for access we can't see in the pics? What's your lighting setup? Looks like 4X-400W HPS and a few CFLs?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 23, 2010)

Great.....thanks for the info Woodsman.....good poopin material.....HAH


----------



## mrboots (Oct 26, 2010)

Woodsman, awesome training tutorial. That should be its own sticky thread. Some people won't make it 87 pages in to find it.

Danthebull, nice looking scrog. Whats with the wood slats that the floor is made of in your first pics. Do you have an air floor going on there?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 26, 2010)

* From My Good Friends at Grasscity *

*An Overview of Cannabis Training

*I cant take credit for the tutorial folks, I pulled this one for you due to the questions... I will return to AK in NOV and create a Woodsman Training Method Tutorial. 
Thanks for the views!

​


----------



## mrboots (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, I thought it was just the first picture that was from grasscity, well it's still a great guide to training. Looking forward to the Woodsman training guide!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 26, 2010)

The woodsman's guide is like learning the key to your favorite magic trick!


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 27, 2010)

ruins the whole trick???


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 27, 2010)

Just before training today, filling in nicely - 37 days in flower.

View attachment 1235796View attachment 1235797

edit: the screen in that pic is 2 sqft, one of two.


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not associated with these guys at all and if you've seen this please forgive the "spam" but I think this software is fairly slick. Not very well documented but it didn't take but a few minutes to figure out. I've done away with notes and paper calendars and I think it improves my security somewhat. It's called HerbIQ worth trying imho.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 30, 2010)

BigBudE said:


> ruins the whole trick???


 You better not read it buddy, wouldnt want to ruin it for you~!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey fellow scrogites, need some advice on training as I'm trying to decide when to flip to 12/12. My pics are posted in my grow journal. The plants are super bushy and compact right now and the are around 10" high. I originally planned to have my screen at 14" high. Should I flip before the get to the screen and just train them during the stretch or do you think I should let them get to the screen and then flip them and do a quick training? Note: my screen is about a foot larger than my table on all sides. I'm a little worried about the kushes, they are soooo dense right now and if try to lst them now they are going to produce even more shoots. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ScrogThis (Oct 31, 2010)

Well you know mine is overgrown as hell but if I could go back I'd have flipped them before they hit the screen and trained them during the stretch (which I did but they were already above the screen). Even in the second week they would shoot up an inch or two in a day and required training frequently for the first few weeks of flower, not much now except keep them off one another. Woodsman mentioned LST early on, you aren't past that but it would probably extend the grow a little. I ended up with great bud density but a fairly uneven canopy, on the plus side the buds are looking nice. You're right though, they are crazy dense, did you say you FIM'd them?


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah, I fimm's them. The co2 and close lights really resulted in dense growth but man oh man, those jack herrer's are the densest plants I've ever seen. Little worried as I have to go out of town for a week today... should probably flip and train but I think I'll just wait till friday when I get home.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 2, 2010)

Go vote!!!


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 3, 2010)

View attachment 1247340

hey all, this is my first time growing indoors and i thought why not go all out and try the scrOG method, ive also been considering to attempt some LST aswell.
so yeh this is my scrOG grow box design, theres a few things missing like drain trays, small circulation fan, and im only growing two plants not three.

the cab consists of one 250w HPS light wich i built myself, one 150mm inline exhaust fan, DIY screen with mesh and random wood lengths, flat white walls with reflective backing, two pots wich im stressing are to small but hopefully someone can help me out on that? 
Also the distance between the screen and the lamp is 50cm, at first i was worried it was to close but after some helpful advice from someone else on here i realised it was to far away, can anyone evaluate on this any further??

and plz all let me no wat use think, any advice/critisizem would be hugely appreciated and like i said its my first time growing indoors so any advice would realy go a long way for me, peace out


----------



## stacatto99 (Nov 3, 2010)

although its kind of a pain you would gain sooo much by reading the previous posts in this thread. most of your questions will be answered with lots of nice pics.


----------



## stacatto99 (Nov 3, 2010)

i would suggest hanging the bulb with a reflector from chains or to adjust the height though.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 3, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> yeah, I fimm's them. The co2 and close lights really resulted in dense growth but man oh man, those jack herrer's are the densest plants I've ever seen. Little worried as I have to go out of town for a week today... should probably flip and train but I think I'll just wait till friday when I get home.


So I guess there is only one person on this entire thread that has any advice? Not being dick, just saying...


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 3, 2010)

50cm (19.7") is a bit too far for a 250W... Here's a table I found someplace (not mine, credit to original poster) that may help. Keep in mind it does not take into account your reflector "footprint" (the coverage area) or any heat generated by the lamp. Hope it helps!

View attachment 1248189


----------



## BigBudE (Nov 3, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> 50cm (19.7") is a bit too far for a 250W... Here's a table I found someplace (not mine, credit to original poster) that may help. Keep in mind it does not take into account your reflector "footprint" (the coverage area) or any heat generated by the lamp. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 1248189


love that chart


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool! Here's one for MH

View attachment 1248251

Same contributor (not mine) I keep saying I'm going to write down where I find these things but... what was I talking about?


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 3, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> 50cm (19.7") is a bit too far for a 250W... Here's a table I found someplace (not mine, credit to original poster) that may help. Keep in mind it does not take into account your reflector "footprint" (the coverage area) or any heat generated by the lamp. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 1248189


Kool chart man cheers! Um yeh I've moved the screen ally closer now wich is good cus I'll be able to use bigger pots with the extra room below


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 3, 2010)

Week 1 of Flower, Thanks for the tips guys! Screen a little higher then I'd like but I think my goal will still be accomplished.


----------



## stacatto99 (Nov 3, 2010)

looking good someguy.... Are you gonna tie down your tops?


----------



## stacatto99 (Nov 3, 2010)

ive got a quickie if anyone can help me out. since im using two 250 hps, how far apart from each other should i space them to get maximium yield ? {=


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> looking good someguy.... Are you gonna tie down your tops?


 Letting them go natural at this point. Hoping for 10-12 inch colas all above the screen. I will be lolipopping some too, but as high as the screen is I'm afraid to do too much right now.


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 4, 2010)

> ive got a quickie if anyone can help me out. since im using two 250 hps, how far apart from each other should i space them to get maximium yield ? {=


Need more details; what is your setup? how big is the space? what type of reflector(s)? 

The light intensity drops sharply the further away the lamp is, 15"-16" is about the max distance for a 250W but closer and the coverage area may be reduced. Set up one lamp with your reflector and measure the intensity at various location/distances to determine the best trade-off between coverage area and intensity of the light. Once you have that info you can place your lamps at the correct distance from one another to keep the light coverage consistent across the grow area. Keep in mind that distance is from the top of the plant, you want to consider how far the light is able to penetrate the canopy as well though the ScrOG method makes that a bit less critical. Hope that helps!


----------



## stacatto99 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks scrogthis. that will be most helpful.


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 5, 2010)

hey can anyone tell me at what node did they topp there plants at for scrOG?

and correct me if im wrong but im thinking that the further the distance between the screen and the pot the more nodes that would be grown before topping? 
or is there a certain node u should top the plant at no matter the distance between screen and pot?


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 5, 2010)

Take a look at posts #795 and #865 by Woodsmantoker in this thread, I think the answers you need are in there.


----------



## pablo7489 (Nov 5, 2010)

great thread so far, keep it comin. ill post my pics soon


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 6, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> Take a look at posts #795 and #865 by Woodsmantoker in this thread, I think the answers you need are in there.


thanx dude got a heap of helpfull info on those posts, nothing about wat node to top/fim at but still was helpfull, ended up reading almost this whole thread and got the info i needed anyways so all good, peace


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 6, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


>


dude is this ur grow?? 

its fucking beutiful mate, 
im just starting my first grow doing the scrOG method, i can only wish to be set up like this one day!! peace owt


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 6, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> thanks scrogthis. that will be most helpful.


it seems your asking how far apart ech hood should be from each other, not how far apart from the plants. It really does depend on the hood type. You REALLY want a hood with angled and refelctive ends. Light intensity quickly diminishes from the ends of the hood as opposed to the sides. If your lights are end to end then they will be less than a foot apart. If they are set side by side like the pimped out room above the. Your looking at 2-3 foot depending on your hood design.


----------



## pablo7489 (Nov 6, 2010)

I received these three plants. The big one is Himalayan Gold and the other two are Silver Haze. I fucked up and flowered them too early, they seem to be doing okay, but I don't know if the little haze plant will reach the screen in enough time before time to harvest so it can branch out and get more mass on the nugs. I set up the scrog before I read anything about it, so thats why it looks a bit ghetto. its a 4x4 closet grow, and i thought the aluminum foil will help reflect the light and heat, it seems to work better and the wall facing outside isnt getting too hot anymore. im using 600w hps, no hood unfortunately. They are about 2 and a half 3 weeks into flowering, im using big bloom and tiger bloom every other watering. will keep updating, wish me luck.View attachment 1253461View attachment 1253462View attachment 1253463View attachment 1253464View attachment 1253465View attachment 1253466View attachment 1253467View attachment 1253468View attachment 1253469View attachment 1253470View attachment 1253471View attachment 1253472View attachment 1253473View attachment 1253474View attachment 1253475View attachment 1253476View attachment 1253477


----------



## pablo7489 (Nov 6, 2010)

i wish i read this thread before i set it all up, i found this and read just about the whole thing last night. def have some ideas for the next one


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome Pablo! It's a learning process, my dad told me once that "most good judgment comes from experience, most experience comes from poor judgment". Good folks in this thread, don't hesitate to ask questions, good luck!


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's my little 4x4 scrog using an under current system. It's 3 Sour D 
and 1 Sweet Island Skunk (back right). I think I might have waited until
they were initially too tall, but for now going to use the screen mostly just
for support. Next time I want to lower it and basically just grow the plant
sideways like I've seen some of yall do.
View attachment 1254512View attachment 1254511View attachment 1254513View attachment 1254514View attachment 1254515View attachment 1254516View attachment 1254517


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 7, 2010)

So how much can you contort your plants to control their height? As seen in my current grow journal ( link in sig). I just started my 12/12 cycle with the plants touching the screen. I'm waiting for the outer branches ( which I LST'd and want not to reach the screen. But in the mean time the main shoots keep poking through the screen and I'm just weaving them around and around to both give light to other shoots and keep their height down. 


On one side, scrogging is allot if fun as it's kind of like a complex puzzle when trying to figure out this here and that there. But also kind of stressfull as in.. Holy shit things are exploding! 

Thanks for any tips


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 7, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> So how much can you contort your plants to control their height? As seen in my current grow journal ( link in sig). I just started my 12/12 cycle with the plants touching the screen. I'm waiting for the outer branches ( which I LST'd and want not to reach the screen. But in the mean time the main shoots keep poking through the screen and I'm just weaving them around and around to both give light to other shoots and keep their height down.
> 
> 
> On one side, scrogging is allot if fun as it's kind of like a complex puzzle when trying to figure out this here and that there. But also kind of stressfull as in.. Holy shit things are exploding!
> ...


 sounds like u got it down. just remember to stop training after 10 days of 12/12 or so, depending on stretch... u want it to grow vertical a bit, just not too much.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks someguy! Right now they are growing about 2" a night ( the central shoots). I moved the light a little over to the aide to get some higher intensity light on the side shoots. Once they make it through the screen I'm looking forward to just letting them go.

One question though. My super super bushy plants are not climbing as fast as the rest. I suspect this is because they have soooo many shoots? Or they are a little shocked from me cloning them? 
Any thoughts? Should I thin them out to concentrate growth?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 8, 2010)

^^^I would


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 8, 2010)

> Should I thin them out to concentrate growth?


Agree, else the density of bud sites could overwhelm the available area anyway.


----------



## 12tblp12 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been wanting to scrog for a few weeks now and I've been doing research about it and I'm pretty sure I understand everything except one thing.I don't understand where to keep the top of you plant and how to feed the buds through the screen.plan in scroging in a pc grow box.would love some help


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 16, 2010)

Take a look at legallyflying's journal as well as the tutorials in this thread by woodsmantoker, I have some pics I can post that should help but have to fly right this sec, will try to get back to it this evening. Generally speaking you want to train the stems to the screen positioning a bud site about every 2" or so. There are different techniques, some allow them to grow 3"-4" above the screen then pull them back under, some train them under or over the screen and tie them w/ plastic twistys, some use a spiral pattern out from the center, others use a back & forth pattern. The goal is to completely fill your screen with evenly distributed bud sites just about the time they complete the "stretch" after flipping to 12/12. Hope that helps, I'll get those pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## 12tblp12 (Nov 16, 2010)

You think it would be easier just to lst my first pc grow so I know how the plants react to lsting.this is all new to me


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's filled out nice! Thanks for making this happen guys haha


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 17, 2010)

@12tblp12 - Not a bad idea but you asked about ScrOG, it's your grow and you should do what you think is best. Good luck and let us know if we can help!

Here are a few pics as promised (collected not mine, credit to OP)

View attachment 1273467View attachment 1273475View attachment 1273476View attachment 1273477View attachment 1273478View attachment 1273479

edit: guess I should add that ScrOG is more or less utilizing LST among other training methods before woodsmantoker thinks I wasn't listening  
I know this is a long thread (well worth the read) but check out posts #795, 822, 826 & 865 for more details


----------



## Fluxcap (Nov 17, 2010)

Whats the best medium for a scrog?

Has any one scroged with hempy buckets?


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 17, 2010)

Just my opinion but I don't believe there is a "best" medium, I use a SWC but I've seen great examples of soil, soil-less, ebb & flow, DWC, etc. I think "best" would be what you are most familiar & comfortable with. Personally I'd recommend some sort of hydroponic setup as I believe it would be a major pain to re-pot even a fairly small ScrOG. LOL take my advice for what it's worth, this is my first ScrOG though I'm sort of a research nut and studied the method extensively (about 8 years or so) before I tried it though if I remember correctly my first grow was in '74?


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 17, 2010)

@Someguy - very nice! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Pure (Nov 18, 2010)

@ SG15
A what day of flowering were the snaps taken?


Pure...


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> @Someguy - very nice! Thanks for sharing the pic!


 ty for the compliments


Pure said:


> @ SG15
> A what day of flowering were the snaps taken?
> 
> 
> Pure...


 That is day 21 from 12/12 on a 56 day strain.


----------



## Pure (Nov 18, 2010)

@ SG15 again,

I Landed you with some +Rep also. 
Is this the P-Express?? 
1 plant in the scrog??



Pure...


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Nov 18, 2010)

ahhh a scrog growers hang-out awesome can i join the club i only harvest about a 1 lbs from my little 600watt light is that enough to join every 56 days


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe Woodsman is still out of pocket but in his words;


> "Everyone is welcome, everyone is welcome to post."


Nice to see another "old timer" though, I was starting to feel a bit out of place 

edit: by "old timer" I mean "long time grower" no offense intended


----------



## 12tblp12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help and pics.I just started a couple seeds in my pc grow box.I already have the chicken wire in there.but I'm growing with two natural light cfls out put =23 watt 4100 and one cool white 23 watt cfl 2700 for veg is this gonna be okay lighting?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2010)

Pure said:


> @ SG15 again,
> 
> I Landed you with some +Rep also.
> Is this the P-Express??
> ...


 9 in 2 gal smart pots, all PE this round. More in my perpetual journal if u want to check it out.


----------



## Megalith (Nov 18, 2010)

View attachment 1277620View attachment 1277619View attachment 1277618View attachment 1277617View attachment 1277616View attachment 1277615View attachment 1277614View attachment 1277613View attachment 1277611View attachment 1277610Here we are at present 4 weeks flower


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2010)

Simply beautiful!!!!The arch SCROG is my next try!!!!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 19, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Simply beautiful!!!!The arch SCROG is my next try!!!!


Ty sir. It's really a Box-Scrog. I have 2 pieces of wire for the ends. Theyll be in on the last pics. I'll be posting them soon I hope. The thing is that I did a poor job of branch management. Honestly, I feel like I made a bunch of mistakes. Topped that off w/ a week in bed with the flu. 5 of the days I was awake maybe an hour, so It was unattended week 2-3 flower. If you have a tube the box is definately the way. Just drop it in. Special thanks to everyone for their trials and paving the way to make this easy for people like me. Especially to the man who runs this post. Rep+


----------



## califernet (Nov 20, 2010)

This is my first scrog grow and I was wondering how much to look forward to yielding 
I have 600w light 4 plants and three screens. One is 4x4 , and the other to are 4x2 and I don't know the strain and I'm growing in soil. And any info on yield and or tips on scroging will help


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

califernet said:


> This is my first scrog grow and I was wondering how much to look forward to yielding
> I have 600w light 4 plants and three screens. One is 4x4 , and the other to are 4x2 and I don't know the strain and I'm growing in soil. And any info on yield and or tips on scroging will help


No expert here. but I would venture to say 2.5 oz per sq ft. At least if you do it right with 600wt. 10-15 oz per plant I would think. a lot of great material to read for you then, get busy.lol


----------



## califernet (Nov 20, 2010)

Like I said in my other post this is my first scrog and I was wondering like how to get the plant in the fencing like do I just let it grow up into it do I top it and let it grow or do I let my plant grow first then pull it thru and I see all the pictures of a flat scrog and there is a bud every couple inches and filling the screen how do I get that to happen


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 20, 2010)

Your plant will fill in for you...just keep training the branches away from the center and watch the growth explode


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 20, 2010)

> Like I said in my other post this is my first scrog and I was wondering like how to get the plant in the fencing like do I just let it grow up into it do I top it and let it grow or do I let my plant grow first then pull it thru and I see all the pictures of a flat scrog and there is a bud every couple inches and filling the screen how do I get that to happen


Scan through here for the tutorials, study those pics I posted for you in the other thread and I'll dig up a few more that should help (will post here). It's confusing and a bit intimidating to start but once you get going it becomes more clear. 

Most folks will LST the plants early to prepare them for the screen then choose a screen height, let's say 12". Once they reach the screen start training them to it trying to align a bud site in each (for example) 2" hole in the screen. I use plastic twist ties to hold the branches in place but some will let the branch grow vertically 3"-4" then tuck it back under minimizing the tying. Planning ahead is important, decide which direction you you will train your branches so you don't "paint yourself into a corner" so to speak. Keep in mind that when you flip your photoperiod for flowering (12/12 for example) your plants will experience rapid vegetative growth for 1-3 weeks, you should plan for this and use that period to complete filling the screen. The goal is an even distribution of bud sites across the screen allowing the light to reach all of the canopy equally. A ScrOG is about maximizing the potential of the strain you have selected, the space and lighting available allowing the plants to reach their full potential. Bear in mind that different strains will respond differently, a 2" screen may be perfect for one while that might put the bud sites too close together for another once they mature. I hope that helps answer your questions but there is no substitute for research and experience. You'll get better with each mistake you make, cannabis is hardy, do your homework, pay attention to the plants and you'll be fine.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 23, 2010)

Well its been awhile since I posted and thought Id might throw one out here. I'm not in scrog yet but can't wait its gonna be awhile yet though. I got the room done and built scrog cart, all sealed room, and gonna be running CO2 with sentinel controller. Just waiting on plants!


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice start! Just a suggestion, check the bends in those ducts, you would be shocked at the friction loss and eddy induced back pressure presented by them.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice Organic!! and put a wall plate on that outlet! what? brotha ain't got 23 cent? 

Figured I throw a pic of my current srog up as, well, its the scrog thread...View attachment 1285973


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 24, 2010)

I know huh! I got them but I gotta get longer screws because my dumb ass didn't fig in the dry wall when I mounted it.
Nice Scrog Legal 7x3.5 is awesome that will be a decent amount.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

i am desperately trying to find out if its at all worth it/possible to do a scrog with an autoflower. i am currently 2 weeks in on a white dwarf and blue himalayan diesel auto grow in a mini fridge. and i have 4 more autos to try. one of which is auto ak47 and its supposed to get fairly tall so im starting to consider if it will be worth it to try a auto scrog experiment. i would think lst within the first two weeks, keep the screen fairly low and let it fill up. please any tips advice etc, preferably someone who has experimented with it would be gravy.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Never played with auto's myself, but wouldn't a sog be much better than a scrog for autos?


----------



## Megalith (Nov 24, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> Never played with auto's myself, but wouldn't a sog be much better than a scrog for autos?


I agree. SOG


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks, all opinions and advice are well appreciated. i dont really have the space in the mini fridge to accamodate a SOG. i guess im just gonna experiment with these two autos and the 4 i have left. then hopefully get enough money to start a stealthy 2 or 3 plant real ScroG. and if anyone is curious i have right now as mentioned the blue himalayan diesel and white dwarf autos almost 3 weeks in, and i still have green O matic, flower power, auto ak47, and big buddha autos left to try. and i have a super lemon haze femanized and a bubba kush fem.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 24, 2010)

I LST'd an Advance Seeds Lowgirl.......she was about 16"-18" at harvest with a pretty even canopy....the other two I had going I let go natural and they didnt get much taller.....none of them gave me ounce tho....Although it was pretty cool seeing a little tree bud automaticaly...I think I'm done with autos unless it's outdoor early early season(avoid ditch weed pollen)....I don't think I would SCROG an auto....The stretch never really stops....It keeps on stretching right up to harvest.... Hope it goes well whatever you decide to do!!!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 24, 2010)

Still Kickin after a year,almost.Great Info.


----------



## vivalaboss (Nov 24, 2010)

This is my first little PC SCROG...i caught rust in the middle of it, so buds arent as big as i wanted, but it was a good first tester for SCROGGING....im also doing a SCROG on a bigger scale in the closet that ill take pics of soon...im in week 8 now and i think its about ready, so im bout turn the lights off for a few days then harvest...heres a few pics i got of the PC...
View attachment 1287572View attachment 1287574View attachment 1287578View attachment 1287580View attachment 1287582View attachment 1287584View attachment 1287585View attachment 1287586


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey I got 1400 watts I'm using 5 gallon pots but I was wondering how much pots I should have under the 1000 and how much under the 400 like I was thinking 9 and 3. I also was wondering if there is any topping involved in this or do u just bend the one main shoot the let the lower smaller ones catch up, then let them go?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow that was a long read. Hello everyone, I love the thread. Just wanted to put up a few pics of my first scrog in progress. I have my own thread if you want to follow. I'm now on day 20 of flower. I have 7 cheese which are budding much quicker than everything else, 2 Vanilla Kush, and 2 Skunk Berry which are both a little behind....late bloomers.

Link https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/386597-medical-scrog-my-first-real.html
 
View attachment 1290312View attachment 1290313View attachment 1290314View attachment 1290316
View attachment 1290317View attachment 1290318View attachment 1290343
View attachment 1290344View attachment 1290345

​


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a quick pic, getting close...

View attachment 1290884


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice teddie!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking Sweet,how much wattage per lamp?How many Cuttings?


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have 7 cheese 2 vanilla kush and 2 skunk berry under 2 1000's. There's a link to my thread above for a full rundown. I haven't figured out how to have my link automatically put at the bottom of my posts. If anyone could help me on that one it would be appreciated.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nevermind....I figured out how to do the link


----------



## trailerparkboy (Nov 28, 2010)

im thinking about doin a scrog for my upcoming grow i just ordered my beans(grapegod,LSD,sour kush and grapefruit diesel all fem) and a grow tent as well (54x54x84) would doin all 4 at once be kinda pointless as the idea is to let it spread and fill the screen but they wont have alot of room to spread so id be reducing my yield per plant


----------



## ScrogThis (Nov 28, 2010)

I have four plants on a 2" x 2" screen you should have room


----------



## trailerparkboy (Nov 28, 2010)

what are you expectin roughly as a yeild per plant. my goal is over an oz dry bud of each strain my screen would be a little bigger than urs prob 3x3 and for lighting 400watt with 2 maybe 3 big ass 105watt cfls


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 29, 2010)

trailerparkboy said:


> im thinking about doin a scrog for my upcoming grow i just ordered my beans(grapegod,LSD,sour kush and grapefruit diesel all fem) and a grow tent as well (54x54x84) would doin all 4 at once be kinda pointless as the idea is to let it spread and fill the screen but they wont have alot of room to spread so id be reducing my yield per plant


I think 4 would be perfect for that size. You could do 12 if you want. The only thing your numbers affect is how long you veg. Really it's better to have more plants and just veg for less time so your canopy is supplied by more stalks and more roots. Is there a door on two sides of your tent or one? If only one, then you'll have to arrange the pots in a rectangle so you can reach the back of the screen. In which case I would do 6 plants in a rectangle - 2 rows of 3.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 30, 2010)

Four plants....on a 3.5x3.5 screen...veg'd bout 5-6wks.....netted me 13+ ozs.





My next run will be only two....same screen....pretty sure I will get about the same...if not more.....gonna almost double my veg time tho....We'll see!!!


----------



## Megalith (Nov 30, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Four plants....on a 3.5x3.5 screen...veg'd bout 5-6wks.....netted me 13+ ozs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very Nice. Rep +


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 30, 2010)

Endless that back left plant is the one you took the clones off? Just wondering cause that spot looks vacant. I plan to veg 2 months before flower. And want to fill screen 70% before flower but I have a shooter that wants too shoot the moon , did you have that prob wit your BLZ BUD?

Second Ques. to That For anyone that can help. Experience with this dilemma. please no speculation cause I will make my own then.
I am now 16 days old, Vegging under a 400w MH. I transplanted 2 days ago too 5 gal buckets so the light is spread out more. So my Ques. is should I use my 1000w HPS Hortilux for veg in a few weeks or less if they get lanky, cause I am thinking on the lines that a 1000w-hps is better than a 400w MH for veg. 
PS--My electricity is free I do not give a fuck about saving energy with my grow, it comes first comfort comes last.


----------



## PocketsOnSwole (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys awesome Scrog thread, it's encouraged me to scrog my current grow about a month in veg right now under a 150 hps w/ 100 watts of CFL. I have two 5 gallon dwc buckets in my closet which is about 4 x 5. I was wondering what the best possible way of setting up the scrog so that it's easy for me to change the nutes and res? What i mean is: should i elevate the buckets or is the screen on top of the plants pretty easy to manage/maneuver allowing me to take the lids off my buckets no problem?


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 1, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Four plants....on a 3.5x3.5 screen...veg'd bout 5-6wks.....netted me 13+ ozs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is almost exactly what I'm about to do right now... 4 plants, 5-6 week veg, scrog it to the best of my ability...


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 1, 2010)

PocketsOnSwole said:


> Hey guys awesome Scrog thread, it's encouraged me to scrog my current grow about a month in veg right now under a 150 hps w/ 100 watts of CFL. I have two 5 gallon dwc buckets in my closet which is about 4 x 5. I was wondering what the best possible way of setting up the scrog so that it's easy for me to change the nutes and res? What i mean is: should i elevate the buckets or is the screen on top of the plants pretty easy to manage/maneuver allowing me to take the lids off my buckets no problem?


I've seen people put there screens on wheels before to help them maneuver around to be able to get to res's and stuff, I honestly don't know how you can do this and it not be a huge pain in the but... I'd love to hear a educated response


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 2, 2010)

My screens are per tub and more or less attached to the tub lids, that works for DWC/SWC. Let's me remove the lid w/ the screen, net pots and roots all together but you can use a small transfer pump for drain/fill as well. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## Megalith (Dec 2, 2010)

View attachment 1300989View attachment 1300984View attachment 1300983View attachment 1300982View attachment 1300981View attachment 1300980

ok, running st8 H20 now, should be able to pull within a week. I had a couple issues but overall not a bad 1st. next one will be better. I'm going to try Carbonated Hydroponics. I'll infuse CO2 into my H20 and see if they like it.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 2, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> I've seen people put there screens on wheels before to help them maneuver around to be able to get to res's and stuff, I honestly don't know how you can do this and it not be a huge pain in the but... I'd love to hear a educated response


MY response to his question was...: One idea for a mobile ebb and flow would be to use 4 gallon buckets filled with hydroton. Then just place them in a long skinny and deep rubbermaid. Perhaps that 50 gallon one with the wheels on it. Then just bolt your screen to the sides of the tote. Would would have to elevate it though so it will drain back to the Rez. Maybe just get an old coffee table at goodwill
or something, mount some wheels on it (harbor freight), mount the screen to it and place the rubbermaid/ buckets on top.


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 2, 2010)

View attachment 1301729View attachment 1301728


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Dec 3, 2010)

hey guys im looking for some yea or nos on this....3 pure indica's in a 4'x16" under 2 250watt mh or hps??? will that work out?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Dec 3, 2010)

bumb? plzz


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 3, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> hey guys im looking for some yea or nos on this....3 pure indica's in a 4'x16" under 2 250watt mh or hps??? will that work out?


Do your homework and don't be cheap and you can make anything work homes!


----------



## TheRuiner (Dec 3, 2010)

ScrogThis, Legalyflying and Meglith, clean setups guys, would you foresee me running into any issues if I just used this:
http://www.urbansunshine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=354&products_id=18184
and fixed it too the four corner beams inside a DR100? I won't be able to take out the plants without taking the trellis down but if I can get to all the pots to water I should be fine, wouldn't you think?
TheOrganic, those are awesome for moving furniture too


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 3, 2010)

Firsttime - don't see why not, keep the lights fairly close but not so close as to not cover the screen

Ruiner - should work but it'll be a little difficult to reach the back once they get a little height


----------



## Megalith (Dec 3, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> ScrogThis, Legalyflying and Meglith, clean setups guys, would you foresee me running into any issues if I just used this:
> http://www.urbansunshine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=354&products_id=18184
> and fixed it too the four corner beams inside a DR100? I won't be able to take out the plants without taking the trellis down but if I can get to all the pots to water I should be fine, wouldn't you think?
> TheOrganic, those are awesome for moving furniture too


Thanks. I dont see why not, you shouldnt have to move them. Unless, you know something I dont. It doesnt matter what kinfd of screen as long as it works to level the growth. It looks cool to me. Good luck


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 4, 2010)

I tend to hope for the best but plan for the worst, it's nice to be able to maneuver them, replace a tub, etc. in case something happens but part of that is related to my grow space limitations. Seriously considering something similar to legallyflying's setup, mod the cabinet for moms & clones or something.

Megalith - buds are looking nice man, very dense looking.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 4, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Endless that back left plant is the one you took the clones off? Just wondering cause that spot looks vacant. I plan to veg 2 months before flower. And want to fill screen 70% before flower but I have a shooter that wants too shoot the moon , did you have that prob wit your BLZ BUD?
> 
> Second Ques. to That For anyone that can help. Experience with this dilemma. please no speculation cause I will make my own then.
> I am now 16 days old, Vegging under a 400w MH. I transplanted 2 days ago too 5 gal buckets so the light is spread out more. So my Ques. is should I use my 1000w HPS Hortilux for veg in a few weeks or less if they get lanky, cause I am thinking on the lines that a 1000w-hps is better than a 400w MH for veg.
> PS--My electricity is free I do not give a fuck about saving energy with my grow, it comes first comfort comes last.


Two months veg. for 5 plants on that space....you're gonna have a jungle!!!!! just stick to your plan on switching to 12 at 70%.....that should be good whether it's 2months or sooner....def. gonna be sooner!!!!.......Lucky.....free electricty!!!!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 4, 2010)

Back at it.

Raptors on the right. Mover on the left.

Have to build the last screen for the back today.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^^He's Back!!!!!^^^^ Last I talked to you, you were heading out to sea!!! How are the fish in the rez doing???......Good to see you're still at it BB!!! I thought Madds went crazy and ripped the room down or something when he started deleting all the post!!! 

Take it easy!!
Endlscycle


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 4, 2010)

Madds lost it. We're both p.o.'d with each other and neither of us will be the first to break the silence.
Bad juju when twins break apart.

He sold the fish so as not to kill them and shut everything down for a bit. Had a minimal grow going for that time.
Nothing fancy or huge. I got back from my vacation and am doing what I can to get the labs up to par.

I gotta rock out those labs!

Cool Waters,,,,


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 5, 2010)

From what I remember...you were doing all the work anyway!!!


----------



## Grower4God (Dec 7, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Back at it.
> 
> Raptors on the right. Mover on the left.
> 
> Have to build the last screen for the back today.


You have a MONSTROUS setup, and I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## Grower4God (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey how do I subscribe to a thread? Specifically, this one?


----------



## mrboots (Dec 7, 2010)

Grower4God said:


> Hey how do I subscribe to a thread? Specifically, this one?


on the blue bar above, click on "thread tools" a dropdown menu will appear, the last option is "subscribe to this thread"


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 7, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Back at it.
> 
> Raptors on the right. Mover on the left.
> 
> Have to build the last screen for the back today.


I fucking love your room. Kinda ironic that your ceiling is so high and you're doing scrog. better is better. "Lab" definitely suits your room. jealous


----------



## chrono (Dec 7, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> I fucking love your room. Kinda ironic that your ceiling is so high and you're doing scrog. better is better. "Lab" definitely suits your room. jealous


Totally agree with you teddiekgb123, it looks like some scientists lab.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 7, 2010)

chrono said:


> Totally agree with you teddiekgb123, it looks like some scientists lab.


yah but how much does he harvest


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 7, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> yah but how much does he harvest


Usually only two pounds per plant. Sometimes 3.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 7, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Usually only two pounds per plant. Sometimes 3.


lol...only. that's awesome. How much area does each plant take up?


----------



## chrono (Dec 8, 2010)

Boomer the mad scientist, with mad results, lol.


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 1312546heres my 2x2 whiteberry hempy scrog its not in a lab and now i have the grow room envy.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 8, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> yah but how much does he harvest


It's stupid fkn comments like that,that made him leave the site for a couple months...He' an amazing grower...Sit back and watch him....you might learn something....but you probably already know it all huh!!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 9, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Usually only two pounds per plant. Sometimes 3.


INCREDIBLE! That grow Lab is hella nice.


----------



## Megalith (Dec 9, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Back at it.
> 
> Raptors on the right. Mover on the left.
> 
> Have to build the last screen for the back today.


sweet set-up


----------



## Megalith (Dec 9, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> It's stupid fkn comments like that,that made him leave the site for a couple months...He' an amazing grower...Sit back and watch him....you might learn something....but you probably already know it all huh!!!


wow dude. chill. it's a legit question. why so hostile? did I miss something. these post are to help people, not slam them whatever the question. No such thing as stupid questions either, stupid answers maybe. be helpful, it promotes good karma.


----------



## PakChild (Dec 9, 2010)

LOVE this thread, very helpful with my first scrog grow.

Heres some pictures.
View attachment 1315003View attachment 1315004


----------



## Megalith (Dec 10, 2010)

PakChild said:


> LOVE this thread, very helpful with my first scrog grow.
> 
> Heres some pictures.
> View attachment 1315003View attachment 1315004


nice grow rep+


----------



## Wood. (Dec 10, 2010)

my first scrog attempt.

harvested yesterday. 9 plants - 1000w


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^^^Damn!!!....Looks good....whats that purple bitch???^^^^^


----------



## Wood. (Dec 10, 2010)

some grape grape.


----------



## SCCA (Dec 10, 2010)

BB57, beautiful setup, what are you using as toppers for those ice chests? it looks like extruded foam but im probably wrong, lol.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wood. said:


> some grape grape.


so good they named it twice


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 10, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> lol...only. that's awesome. How much area does each plant take up?


each screen is 4 ft wide and 5 ft deep. i give the girls all the room they want. the heavy indicas don't fill the screen like the sativas do.
and when Pandora is running she fills those screens completely. the raptors light footprint is HUGE. all lights are now 16 inches from the screen. 
2 Plants per cooler. 1 screen per cooler.

more fun than a strip club in the Labs.

BoomerBloomer is still my name
Madds has left me, to play this game
boom in the bloom is the way I play
and I have a nice place for my ladies to stay.

baking on the Pandora's Stash.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 10, 2010)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> yah but how much does he harvest


ya see it's like this,,,,,,,,,,

I've posted results from previous grows. Heck 900 and some posts and a ton of pictures.
and i've been lazy posting for the last couple months because I was FISHING.
I've got the next batch of clones off of Mother Pandora and will be vegging them soon.

Now that's a grow I'll do a journal on.

The lab is full of pre 1980 Kush plants from my seed bank. Did I mention my seed bank?
Seeds from around the world collected by my own two lil hands. From every continent.
Probably around 30,000 seeds. 
30 years in the Crotch.

Now it's me time.

And I ain't jerking around.

bb's back and the Labs are a kicking
24/7 this mad mans ticking,
banging the bong, and rolling em long
just to stay high and maintain the calm
you wouldn't like me when I'm in a storm.
So pass da bong, don't bogart dat joint
ol' b's in da Lab, without brother Madds.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^Good shit....Keep it up!!! Grow baby grow!!!^^^


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Dec 10, 2010)

I cut from a 4 x 8, 2 inch thick styrofoam insulation sheet from lowes.
Same stuff on the walls. It was leftovers.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 11, 2010)

may i say sir your lab is beautiful


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 16, 2010)

Sup guys just wanted to put this in here.
Tonights the first night of flower for these ladies. Both of them are clones of green crack under a 400w hps.
Just a simple closet grow, thats all. What do you guys think? 
View attachment 1328027


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2010)

BoomerBloomer nice to see your lab back up and runnin 

meezy4tw- that looks like it should do the trick 

New to this place and scrog so heres my first attempt-

2-1,000w digilux bulbs on the 4x8 horz scrog and 4- 600w on the vert....
View attachment 1328180View attachment 1328182


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 16, 2010)

Whats up all I'm about to start my first medical grow extremely excited! I have lots of height space at least 6 feet so is SCROG still the best way to go for maximizing yield? Keep in mind I am flowering 13 plants at most, and have two mothers. I'd really appreciate some feedback on this as I have seem some fantasic grows with SCROG just not the big fat colas. 

I honestly don't know what will yield more with my setup. 6ft height, and at least 25 square feet available for grow space. I'd appreciate some help! Thanks all


----------



## [420]Haze (Dec 16, 2010)

Wood. said:


> my first scrog attempt.
> 
> harvested yesterday. 9 plants - 1000w


gotta be happy with that for first scrog attempt man. +Rep.


----------



## fallacy (Dec 16, 2010)

love the thread I hope my scrog looks like most of these next time! heres mine about 5 weeks into 12/12. using a 400w digital hps, space is 1.5x~3.2

View attachment 1328357View attachment 1328358View attachment 1328359View attachment 1328360View attachment 1328361View attachment 1328362View attachment 1328364View attachment 1328368View attachment 1328369View attachment 1328370View attachment 1328371View attachment 1328372View attachment 1328373


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Dec 16, 2010)

that jack looks good the pineapple looks like its lagging behind a lot . nice grow though


----------



## fallacy (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks  
I'm not sure why its lagging but I'm gonna let each strain go as long as it can and do seperate harvests since they all got stressed in some way. Super lemon got some real light burn in the middle so its likely it won't yield much. 

does it take 8 weeks from 12/12 to harvest normally or is it 8 weeks from budding?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 16, 2010)

Third day under the fence.I'll shift to 12/12 after some nipping and tucking.Single F-1 Shoreline.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks great hydro, so how long do you usually let them fill in the screen before flipping to 12/12? A few days once there touching it?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 16, 2010)

This plant is a Mother and I just shoved her under there.I usually go with 80% of the screen full to allow for tucking during the first 2 weeks of 12/12.I quit putting pics on here a couple of years ago due to some lost pics and a helicopter but just wait I'll post all the way through.There is a reason this strain has been around for 30 years.Clone Only Though.


----------



## highoffthatkush (Dec 16, 2010)

this is my current scrog. this is from day one of flowering.. i have a larry og and a tahoe og under a 150w hps. 

[video=youtube;srTSPvOKIfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srTSPvOKIfw[/video]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 16, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> This plant is a Mother and I just shoved her under there.I usually go with 80% of the screen full to allow for tucking during the first 2 weeks of 12/12.I quit putting pics on here a couple of years ago due to some lost pics and a helicopter but just wait I'll post all the way through.There is a reason this strain has been around for 30 years.Clone Only Though.


Thanks, hydro! So you don't have a thread or anything going for that shortline? I'd love to follow if you do


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm working with Shoreline,White Widow and Snow White right now.If I decide to make a habit of posting pics again I'll let ya know.Check Your CP.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 16, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I'm working with Shoreline,White Widow and Snow White right now.If I decide to make a habit of posting pics again I'll let ya know.Check Your CP.


Sounds good! I'm gonna be starting a wonderwoman and white widow scrog soon, I'll get some pics up when I do! Got ya!


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 21, 2010)

HARVEST - 89 days flowering 4x ATF SWC under 400W HPS, Technaflora nutes

View attachment 1337874View attachment 1337884View attachment 1337876View attachment 1337885

Wet weight (trimmed) = 1576 grams
_does not including undergrowth, spindly flowers - cookie fodder!_

I'll post back after it dries with the final weight but I'm pretty happy with nearly 400g/sqft, almost 4g/watt

View attachment 1337875View attachment 1337880View attachment 1337879


----------



## mrboots (Dec 21, 2010)

Pretty impressive yeild. Nice scrog grow!


----------



## willie11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice ScrogThis!!

I just wanted to say this is the best thread I have ever read, I came in knowing virtually nothing about Scroging and now feel confident to tackle this style of growing with good results.
Nice to see everyone adding there own way/style to make this thread what it is, really impressive. I will be growing my medical weed this way. Thank you to all who contributed...

Cheers


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Started my thread for my first scrog attempt, not much to show yet but I'll be updating here in the future  If anyone wants to come by and check it out, the links in my sig! 

ScrogThis, that sounds almost unbelieveable! If its legit, which from the size of the buds I believe it is then Very nice work! I'm gonna have to comme by and give you grow a look because I'm running a 400 next round and it will be my first scrogg so I'd like to see how you go about it. Thats with no extra side lighting or nothing? Just 400 watts of hps huh?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 21, 2010)

So........where is Woodsman.....you alive buddy????


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 22, 2010)

The lab is full of pre 1980 Kush plants from my seed bank. Did I mention my seed bank?
Seeds from around the world collected by my own two lil hands. From every continent.
Probably around 30,000 seeds. 
30 years in the Crotch.

.[/QUOTE]

HEY BB57 much rep+ to you and all, Thanks to all very much for showing your techniques. Learned alot. Q. for you BB57. i'm looking for a oldschool type plant to make oldschool hash, really miss those days. can u point me in that direction. was think afhgan or hash plant (something that smells and tastes very hashy). Thanks


----------



## highoffthatkush (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxPssQKzpv8

let me know what yall think.. this is the fist day of the escond week of flowering


----------



## stacatto99 (Dec 22, 2010)

so its been a while but ive been extremely busy. I have a few Q's if anyone can help me out here. Right now Ive got several clones out of my mothers. Two are exceptional, and the other are so so. I was hoping somone could describe a good topping, fimming, bending method that would give me more even growth throughtout the screen. Right now the apex of the two heartier plants are about 4 inches below the screen. which is 10" above the medium. ive also decided that i was going to flower one of my mothers because she is old and I never appreciated her legginess. would i be able to throw her in and still have everything keep up with each other?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 23, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> so its been a while but ive been extremely busy. I have a few Q's if anyone can help me out here. Right now Ive got several clones out of my mothers. Two are exceptional, and the other are so so. I was hoping somone could describe a good topping, fimming, bending method that would give me more even growth throughtout the screen. Right now the apex of the two heartier plants are about 4 inches below the screen. which is 10" above the medium. ive also decided that i was going to flower one of my mothers because she is old and I never appreciated her legginess. would i be able to throw her in and still have everything keep up with each other?


Try this, https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 23, 2010)

stacatto - you could FIM or top but shouldn't need to depending on the strain, they will fill the screen over time. How long do you want to veg before you flower? If you FIM or top you can fill the screen a bit faster (less your recovery time) than just training. Personally I think it causes some issues with stem strength and root volume later and prefer to just train them and allow a little longer. If you have a mom that tends to be leggy she should work okay with a bit more training. If you mix strains you will likely have very different growth rates/patterns, try to allow for that so the taller faster growing strains don't shadow the shorter slower strains or make them difficult to reach. If they mature at different rates you should try to keep them from being too interwoven in case you need to stagger your harvest. Keep in mind the buds won't grow much below the canopy so consider your space before you create a "monster" without enough room to finish. Hope that helps (after that last rip not even sure it answers the question)


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 23, 2010)

Dried weight - 420g (trimmed)

View attachment 1341279


----------



## ganjaghost (Dec 23, 2010)

well. . . . ive read 103 pages twice and i am in the middle of my own scrog. the info helped so much but nothing prepares you for the actual task of scrog like scrogging itself. never befor have i respected smaller hands till now


----------



## indoorman (Dec 23, 2010)

Cedar might be pest resist in your neck of the woods. But the bugs, mainly boring bees will have a field day with it in fl. Cedar may work well in other parts of the country. But really there is not any wood resist to bugs. Happy Growing Indoorman


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> HARVEST - 89 days flowering 4x ATF SWC under 400W HPS, Technaflora nutes
> 
> View attachment 1337874View attachment 1337884View attachment 1337876View attachment 1337885
> 
> ...





ScrogThis said:


> stacatto - you could FIM or top but shouldn't need to depending on the strain, they will fill the screen over time. How long do you want to veg before you flower? If you FIM or top you can fill the screen a bit faster (less your recovery time) than just training. Personally I think it causes some issues with stem strength and root volume later and prefer to just train them and allow a little longer. If you have a mom that tends to be leggy she should work okay with a bit more training. If you mix strains you will likely have very different growth rates/patterns, try to allow for that so the taller faster growing strains don't shadow the shorter slower strains or make them difficult to reach. If they mature at different rates you should try to keep them from being too interwoven in case you need to stagger your harvest. Keep in mind the buds won't grow much below the canopy so consider your space before you create a "monster" without enough room to finish. Hope that helps (after that last rip not even sure it answers the question)


Those pics are awesome Scrogthis! 
and thanks for info. 
oh and congrats on a hefty harvest


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2010)

Day 3- 12/12
View attachment 1342215View attachment 1342216View attachment 1342217


----------



## stacatto99 (Dec 24, 2010)

That is helpful. I guess since i have a couple plants to work with ill try different methods. Ive just been cloning vanilla kush


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 24, 2010)

whodatnation said:


> Day 3- 12/12
> View attachment 1342215View attachment 1342216View attachment 1342217


Impressive


----------



## stacatto99 (Dec 24, 2010)

ScrogThis said:


> stacatto - you could FIM or top but shouldn't need to depending on the strain, they will fill the screen over time. How long do you want to veg before you flower? If you FIM or top you can fill the screen a bit faster (less your recovery time) than just training. Personally I think it causes some issues with stem strength and root volume later and prefer to just train them and allow a little longer. If you have a mom that tends to be leggy she should work okay with a bit more training. If you mix strains you will likely have very different growth rates/patterns, try to allow for that so the taller faster growing strains don't shadow the shorter slower strains or make them difficult to reach. If they mature at different rates you should try to keep them from being too interwoven in case you need to stagger your harvest. Keep in mind the buds won't grow much below the canopy so consider your space before you create a "monster" without enough room to finish. Hope that helps (after that last rip not even sure it answers the question)


also As far as fimming goes. ive never done it right before. as my understanding goes. its trimming 20% of a node at the apex meristem. I feel as though i have done this but I've never gotten more then two emerging tops. if you had a pic or a step by step link/advice. it seems like it would be a really interesting method to watch grow


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 24, 2010)

stacatto99 said:


> also As far as fimming goes. ive never done it right before. as my understanding goes. its trimming 20% of a node at the apex meristem. I feel as though i have done this but I've never gotten more then two emerging tops. if you had a pic or a step by step link/advice. it seems like it would be a really interesting method to watch grow


I've never understood the fimming thing, why not just top?


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 24, 2010)

Evenin' folks of the scrog, hope all is well with everyone. Let me start by saying I have never done a scrog but plan on my next grow to be a 36x68" screen under two six hundreds in three gallon smart pots. These will be feminized sativa dominant beans. I have not decided on four or five plants but the selection of strains so far is this. Neville's haze and Hawaiian Snow, greenhouse seeds, Shackzilla and Killing Fields, sannies seeds and if I throw a fifth into the mix it will probably be a Laughing Buddha by barney's farm. I'll be using botanicare's pro soil nutes, veg and flower. For soil I use a mix of Scotts premium potting mix for containers mixed with some peat moss, perlite and worm castings. Once the plants have rooted I start giving them a brew of mycorrhizae, worm castings and molasses. I'll start my beans in the beginning of february and veg them for a bit in my tent under a t-5 with two 4100k and two 6500k lamps. I've noticed over time vegging under the t-5 keeps my plants very compact. I put a casey jones under my hps and into 12/12 on the eleventh of this month, it was maybe a foot tall, after six weeks of veg. In two weeks I've supercropped the main stem twice and tied it down the second time. If I hadn't it would be three feet tall by now in just two weeks under the hps. Anyway enough of that, I'm here to learn a trick or three about scrogging before my first attempt.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I've never understood the fimming thing, why not just top?


i used to think the smame thing...then i got two clones (same strain) and toped one and F.I.Med the other to see the differ..the F.I.Med plant grew alot slower and was bushyer in my case. the toped plant did what it always did...i think it whould work good on sativas right befor flower IMO


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 25, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> i used to think the smame thing...then i got two clones (same strain) and toped one and F.I.Med the other to see the differ..the F.I.Med plant grew alot slower and was bushyer in my case. the toped plant did what it always did...i think it whould work good on sativas right befor flower IMO


Hum, interesting meangreen! +REP for the info! I might have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## ScrogThis (Dec 25, 2010)

> I've never understood the fimming thing, why not just top?


Basically the same thing just a matter of where you cut, topping will typically result in two main tops where there was one, FIMing will typically result in four or more main tops.



> also As far as fimming goes. ive never done it right before. as my understanding goes. its trimming 20% of a node at the apex meristem. I feel as though i have done this but I've never gotten more then two emerging tops. if you had a pic or a step by step link/advice.


Here's a technique using a bent razor blade I ran across that seems more consistent for me

View attachment 1344252

Here are a couple of pics I had laying around that might help

View attachment 1344231 topping, FIM-ing

View attachment 1344238View attachment 1344235View attachment 1344233View attachment 1344237View attachment 1344234View attachment 1344236 pruning & training

Take a look at post #865 in this thread, a repost of cannabis training overview from GrassCity - a really good read and a great pic on FIMing vs topping


----------



## vivalaboss (Dec 25, 2010)

got a plant i just started from seed and im wantin to SCROG it....i usually do clones but i wanted to try it from seed...the plant is growing really well right now...transplanted it into a five gallon bucket last week....the nodes are stayin nice and close and its got new groth coming out of every node so im pretty sure its a female....now my question is should i top this bad boy and let it bush out and train all the new growth around the net, or should i just leave it as one main plant runnin round the net....i just figured if i topped it it would bush out like they usually do and it would fill the net up better....any advice would be appreciated cause ive heard alot of people discouraging from toppin when doing a SCROG, but i think it would give more from the one plant....thanx and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 25, 2010)

8 week shots of the PE in scrog. Turned out great, 20 oz under 1k. Scrog is for EVERYONE haha


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 25, 2010)

Thats my inspiration right there haha!!! Nice work SG!


----------



## 420forme (Dec 26, 2010)

someguy15, that is an amazing garden you have there. Those plants look healthy and happy man, great job. It must of smelled sooo good in there, i grew PE earlier this year, and i loved the smell.


----------



## Grower4God (Dec 26, 2010)

What does PE even stand for? OOO... Pineapple Express, right? How IS that shit, boys? Someguy15, you did really well, props to you. Is that hydro or soil? I'm doing a ScrOG from seed under 2000W at the moment, I can only hope to do as nicely as you've done. Congratulations.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 26, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats my inspiration right there haha!!! Nice work SG!





420forme said:


> someguy15, that is an amazing garden you have there. Those plants look healthy and happy man, great job. It must of smelled sooo good in there, i grew PE earlier this year, and i loved the smell.


 thanks guys. It did smell amazing haha loved every minute.


Grower4God said:


> What does PE even stand for? OOO... Pineapple Express, right? How IS that shit, boys? Someguy15, you did really well, props to you. Is that hydro or soil? I'm doing a ScrOG from seed under 2000W at the moment, I can only hope to do as nicely as you've done. Congratulations.


 Right. I love it, been growing it over a year now, on my 7th round and still running 50% PE. That shot is a hydro setup, Flood & Drain. ty


----------



## frogster (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn, I thought I clicked on "legalyflying's" scrog journal and was wondering WTF everyone is posting pics on his journal!!!!! oops..... *JustAnotherFriedDay... what the hell... over 1100 post and you have never grown and are asking questions,,, Were the hell you post 1100 post and not be an expert in growing yet? .. Just kinda funny... not shooting you down..* BTW.. Love the avatar smellytreez... +rep Im And SG those buds look DEEElishious ...! Im about to start scrogging these soon... 12-Sour diesel,10-dj blueberry, 6-Big Bud, 1-Jack Herr... 1-ak47 I think I'm going to put the screen 14"-16" over the bucket top... That would leave up to 30"- 32" past the screen to my max light height (1000watters on a light rail)... any opinions on that?,,, It would leave plenty of room for tall bud stretch... I don't have heat issues... Thx for your reply's... * Frogster*


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 27, 2010)

THanks frogster, +REP to U for a great start and some healthy looking girls!!! I'll eventually make it by your journal lol...


----------



## MrSmiley (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm new to this sight, and on my first scrog 
Though I've been growing for a few years.. 

You're right Woodsman Toker,, it's a bit magical... 
I love to watch the little babys grow up and bring so much happiness and relief to,, well ME LOL
Can I join your SCROG party?? 
I've read this whole thread, and don't really have any questions at the moment. 

Here's mine from beginning to now.. I'm currently about 3.5 weeks into 12/12 with 3 Shiva Skunk, 1 Sensi Star, and 1 White Widdow...
I LST'd, then set up like a 5 on the dice and added the net and trained tops from in to out and some S patterns, I only had the 7" net on hand, so I weaved with string to make the holes smaller, and seems to work great... 
I like the soft net, cuz if I need to move holes or adjust, I can pull the net up, move stem, and drop the net back down on it.. 
If it pushes the net up (in any one spot), I just climb under and do a little more LST to keep the even canopy.. 
It's climbing under on my back, but as many cars as I've climbed under to work on, this is only all pleasure. 
OK, I'll shut up now... Here's some Pics.. 

View attachment 1350666View attachment 1350668View attachment 1350670


----------



## MrSmiley (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a couple more... View attachment 1350673View attachment 1350674View attachment 1350675View attachment 1350676


----------



## MrSmiley (Dec 31, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL... 

I know that all of us who see all the good of this BEAUTIFUL HERB hope for the future to be bright, for the ones suffering to get the relief that they so need, and have so long been deprived of because of idiotic industrial and political games.. 
So for a cleaner and brighter future for our children, and our childrens' children,, I hope and pray the wants of the greedy few to be overthrown for the "RIGHTS OF THE MANY" good and beautiful people who have for so long been oppressed... 
Here's to US ALL... 
And I believe with all my heart, and every fiber of my soul, this one silly little plant can...


----------



## fallacy (Dec 31, 2010)

Tomorrow is week 8 since flip to 12/12 gonna start flushing jack herer next week, Super lemon and pineapple look like they're gonna need a few more weeks so probably 2 or 2 1/2 weeks before I flush those.

View attachment 1355665View attachment 1355666View attachment 1355667View attachment 1355668View attachment 1355669View attachment 1355670


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good Bro.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2011)

View attachment 1356549View attachment 1356548View attachment 1356547View attachment 1356546here is pics of my slh at 2 wks of 12/12 put the screen in yesterday pics with light on are today/light off are yesterday


----------



## PakChild (Jan 1, 2011)

god i feel so over crowded almost 2 weeks in 12/12

View attachment 1356996View attachment 1356995View attachment 1356994View attachment 1356993


----------



## MrSmiley (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's the 3 Shiva Skunks, 1 Sensi Star, and 1 White Widow done with a 600w/hps.
I'm LOVING the SCROG.. Why didn't I do this before?? LOL
I'm thinking this is going to yield.. 
Oh, and a pic of a baby W/W I cloned I've been sticking in the net on the edge to get a little extra light.. She seems very happy LOL
Again,, Happy New Year, Lots of good vibes, and I hope this year ROCKS for us all.. 
View attachment 1357017View attachment 1357018View attachment 1357019View attachment 1357021View attachment 1357022View attachment 1357024View attachment 1357025


----------



## businessmen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, what kinds of diseases have you guys had experience with? Just powdery mildew and bud rot? U hear alot about proper pruning and ventilation in SCROG, so I thought u might know my problem. Ive tried alot of training techniques. Tried changing so many things. Think I have a blight or leaf spot. Clone and veg fine, but my leaves fry up during flower mostly. Been at it a yr.thanks for any help, I'm so bent on figuring it out.


----------



## MrSmiley (Jan 2, 2011)

businessmen,, Not sure what your setup is?? Light, Hydro/Soil, Nutrients, etc. Should post some pics.. 
I think proper ventilation is VERY important,, I use [FONT=&quot]oscillating fan above and below the canopy.. Keep the air moving AT ALL TIMES.. Lights on and off... 
This is my first scrog myself, and I'm sure you'll get some great replies from the ones here with more experience. This is a GREAT thread.. Is the reason I joined RIU..
Hope this helps in some small way... Smoke On... 
[/FONT]


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Pluckin my cheese tomorrow. Happy new years all
View attachment 1358094View attachment 1358096View attachment 1358098​


----------



## businessmen (Jan 2, 2011)

Heres some pics, the damage can vary in its signs to look like alot of things. I dont think its ph, im in good soil FFOF with 1/4 LW. I have been PHing my water, just using aquarium liquid. Nothing matters what I change tho, tried diff soils, diff waters...


----------



## Oriah (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! new to rollitup, and im building my first scrog setup. Ive been looking through the thread, but i cant seam to find where the scrog experts have talked about there favorite strains for scrog. Im planing on doing 3 setups ultimately, and would like to rotate between 3 different strains. If you had to pick your favorite 3 strains for scrog, what would they be? Thanks SOOO much in advance. ive learned soo much from this thread already. 
-Oriah​


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 2, 2011)

IMO any and all strains can be done in SCROG, I'm quite enjoying the method! 

My Avatar is a single White Widow plant in SCROG.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oriah said:


> Hey everyone! new to rollitup, and im building my first scrog setup. Ive been looking through the thread, but i cant seam to find where the scrog experts have talked about there favorite strains for scrog. Im planing on doing 3 setups ultimately, and would like to rotate between 3 different strains. If you had to pick your favorite 3 strains for scrog, what would they be? Thanks SOOO much in advance. ive learned soo much from this thread already.
> -Oriah​


Anything that's bushy is perfect. Widow is a great scrog strain. My cheese, which are a skunk, scrog awesome.


----------



## MrSmiley (Jan 2, 2011)

Of the 3 I'm doing now,, 
#1 Shiva Skunk grows very fast for less veg time, branches well, fills the net, not too much stretch after 12/12, and fast flowering time. Good for commercial, and strong enough to keep people happy Oh, but is a little sensitive to intense light.. Have to be careful.. 

#2 White Widow.. I've just always loved this one, and is more for personal.. A little longer to fill the net, little longer to flower and isn't the greatest yielder.. But,, I just love it.. It's all for me
#3 Sensi Star.. Is my first time with this genetic.. Veg is a little slow.. Is so hard and woody, for LST it's like trying to bend a tree from the start.. I really believe this one would be better suited for SOG, and is what I plan to do with it.. It's great with intense light though, dark green with almost a waxed look to it makes it easy to see the resin, very pretty, and the smell is like pineapple punch.  I can't wait to taste it.. I almost want to just squeeze and drink it LOL.. Not sure of the yield yet, but 4 or 5 more weeks and I'll tell.. 

Before this, I just always grew bag seed from Mexican schwag. Never knew what it was, but doing myself, it was always better than the bag I started with.. 
But hey,, I'm a 30 year smoker,, I don't turn my nose up to anything.. 
You got some,, I'll always be happy to match witcha.. 
A friend with weed is a friend indeed.. kiss-ass LMFAO.. 

Hope this helps... MrSmiley


----------



## teamgreen2010 (Jan 4, 2011)

does anybody know how chocolope would? i just got 4 babies about a foot tall each.


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Jan 4, 2011)

try it and tell us


----------



## chronickiller (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment 1363000Starting my first scrog in my new cab. 600 watt hps, above
three apollo 13 and three og18xskunk. Can't wait to see how they
Do.


----------



## kindone (Jan 4, 2011)

OG #18 day# 39 flower






View attachment 1363309View attachment 1363306View attachment 1363304View attachment 1363303


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful looking scrogs goin on! WOW!!!

This is my first attempt at day 14 12/12. Ill fill it out better next time.







View attachment 1363504


----------



## Crystal Toy (Jan 4, 2011)

businessmen said:


> Heres some pics, the damage can vary in its signs to look like alot of things. I dont think its ph, im in good soil FFOF with 1/4 LW. I have been PHing my water, just using aquarium liquid. Nothing matters what I change tho, tried diff soils, diff waters...


Hey businessman, i too have the same problem, hope someone can answer this problem.keep getting burnt even with no nutes , good ventilation , light never close. can't figure it out.good luck with your grow


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 4, 2011)

Figured I would throw a pic of my scrog in here. Week 7. Lots of leaf die off but some really fat buds in there so I care not at this point. SCROG-fucking-tastic!! 

View attachment 1363840View attachment 1363842


----------



## Crystal Toy (Jan 4, 2011)

Mmmm sweet, nice job keep us posted on the yield


----------



## MrSmiley (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks GREAT~!!! Some fat ass bud~!!!
What's the strain?? If I guessed would be Big Bud... But I'm not so good at guessing.. 
I'm with Crystal Toy,, hope you tell the yield, "and potency".. Rock On..


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 4, 2011)

MrSmiley said:


> That looks GREAT~!!! Some fat ass bud~!!!
> What's the strain?? If I guessed would be Big Bud... But I'm not so good at guessing..
> I'm with Crystal Toy,, hope you tell the yield, "and potency".. Rock On..


That was almost ten days ago, some of them are fucking ridiculous right now. And people still scoff at spending $700 on a proper CO2 system. There are mango kush, jack herrer and blue widow. Licking my chops for sure. I wish I could sleep in my grow room


----------



## fallacy (Jan 5, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Figured I would throw a pic of my scrog in here. Week 7. Lots of leaf die off but some really fat buds in there so I care not at this point. SCROG-fucking-tastic!!


It's so beautiful.... 

Which one is Jack herer? I'm also doing jack and it's moving much faster than my sativas definitely got the indica growing traits! Also are you week 7 since sex or switch to 12/12?


Also more pics, at week 8 1/2 since switch.
View attachment 1365080View attachment 1365081View attachment 1365082View attachment 1365083View attachment 1365084View attachment 1365085


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2011)

Week 7 from flip. The jacks are in the back of the pic. Mine were not super sativa like but they were finicky little bitches. They were clones. Sometimes I thought my grow room was the set of bridezillas. Every other week I was like "now what is your fucking problem". 

One of the blue widows has monster buds. Going to try and reveg and clone him after harvest.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> ... I wish I could sleep in my grow room


 I wish I could sleep in your grow room, too. But not with you in it. Nothing personal. Beauty, mate.

And you should show General Hydro that second picture. I'm buying FloraNectar asap and you should get the commission...


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a newb question for you guys and gals...I started with a micro scrog grow because it seemed the most efficient use of space. The other day, I came across an article in Urban Garden on the plus and minuses of vert gardening. In one of the dude's arguments, he pointed out the increased veg time in traditional horizontal gardening. That argument might apply to scrog, also. The harvest is larger, but from what I understand there's much more veg time in scrog. So, over a period of a year or two, considering the additional veg, would the two start becoming equal in bud production?

I've read a crapload of this thread and don't think I came across the discussion...forgive me if I'm bringing up a stale subject.

Peace.


----------



## highoffthatkush (Jan 6, 2011)

this is the first day of week 4
let me know what you guys think of it
[video=youtube;hpO4PFTgb3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpO4PFTgb3A[/video]


----------



## highoffthatkush (Jan 6, 2011)

jimbro i dont think they would have equal yield. when you scrog all the lower branches become top bud sites. if you veg a plant for the same amount of time then the bottom nugs wont have much on them. idk if i answered your question but i think thats what you were asking.. and i might be wrong, im no pro grower or anything.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, high. I'm not sure that's what I'm asking, though. Anyone correct me on anything, but it seems to me that with a scrog, we are vegging probably close to a month or more longer than others? Like you said, high, lower branches become bud sites so there's more to harvest. But, there's still weeks lost there that other setups use to start the next grow, and so on. Basically, I'm saying that over time traditional grows will produce more harvests versus fewer harvests with more product. Does that make sense? 

+rep on that vid...nice!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 6, 2011)

JimBro said:


> Thanks, high. I'm not sure that's what I'm asking, though. Anyone correct me on anything, but it seems to me that with a scrog, we are vegging probably close to a month or more longer than others? Like you said, high, lower branches become bud sites so there's more to harvest. But, there's still weeks lost there that other setups use to start the next grow, and so on. Basically, I'm saying that over time traditional grows will produce more harvests versus fewer harvests with more product. Does that make sense?
> 
> +rep on that vid...nice!


 Personally I went to scrog and didn't change my veg times more then 3-5 additional days, sometimes none if I time the veg right. If I had my screen down a few more inches I wouldn't have had to change anything in my perpetual timing.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

Great info, Someguy. Do you flip to 12/12 when the screen is a certain percentage filled in or use the stretch to fill the sucker up? Strain dependent, I imagine. My screen is 8" from top of res. Does anyone think that's too high? I'm currently in a small 2x2x3 space, by the way.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2011)

I take clones right before I flip so after they are rooted, I have plants that have been vegging about 6-7 weeks and are more than ready to flower as soon as I harvest. So in essence, I flip every two months with no down time. I built a veg tent outside of my climate controlled flower room and will never look back.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I take clones right before I flip so after they are rooted, I have plants that have been vegging about 6-7 weeks and are more than ready to flower as soon as I harvest. So in essence, I flip every two months with no down time. I built a veg tent outside of my climate controlled flower room and will never look back.


 So you don't keep mothers. More like continuous siblings. 

Just checked out your setup. Freakin' awesome. I have to buy a house, simple as that. So do you think the Ebb & Flow is best if you have room? Have you tried other methods? Probably could dig through your posts and figure it out...


----------



## MrSmiley (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello fellas,, 
I vegged till about 80%, and I felt I should have switched to 12/12 sooner.. I saw the screen filling up, but this being my first scrog, I think I was just having so much fun watching the screen fill up, I couldn't help myself. 
BUT, now what I'm seeing is where there should have one BIG FLOWER, it seems to be growing off to the side and up,, so I have some shorter side shoots off of the main flower...
Now what I'm trying is, I've had some runners who seem to want to push up past the others, and I've done some super cropping on them to keep the light closer,, but I notice that when they come back, they do with a vengeance, and shoot up even more.. Not a complaint of course,  but now my thinking has changed and I'm super cropping on the "lower sights" by cropping and putting straight back up. So really just doing the damage and setting it back to the same place it was in hopes that the growth spurt seen afterwords might even up the canopy more... 
Does anyone have experience with Super Cropping" in the Scrog?? 
Any pointers would be appreciated.. I'll have the results soon anyways,, I did the super cropping on the lower branches tonight.. So in a few days I'm hoping to see growth spurts and a more even canopy.. 
I love this thread


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2011)

JimBro said:


> So you don't keep mothers. More like continuous siblings.
> 
> Just checked out your setup. Freakin' awesome. I have to buy a house, simple as that. So do you think the Ebb & Flow is best if you have room? Have you tried other methods? Probably could dig through your posts and figure it out...


I have some mothers right now but the continuous clones is a good way to go as well. Ebb and flow is pretty money for sure. I'm in a table now but I am switching to buckets. There are many ways to skin a cat but looking at all the different ways to grow, if your going to grow big plants, then ebb and flow is a great way to do it. Aeroponics is good but there are too many working parts. DWC is cool as well, but its a PIA to lift up the plants to check your nutrient mix and keep them topped off. So its impossible to SCROG with them. Nutrient film just doesn't work with bigger plants... so your back to good old ebb and flow. One pump and gravity, centralized REZ that you can keep outside the grow room. Can't imagine it getting much easier really. I guess soil with automated watering could be easier but way messier.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 6, 2011)

MrSmiley, I know what you mean about watching the screen fill...every morning is like Xmas when I see the plant's grown another inch or so. Sorry I can't help with your super cropping question. I'm sure someone will come along soon and learn us something.

legallyflying, I've started with a simple DWC with two plants in a single res. It's a great system for the small space I have and me not knowing what the heck I'm doing. I made an access hole in the top when I first set it up, and I'm glad I did. Just pop the cap and do my measurements. Also use a simple hand siphon doodad for res changes. Pretty simple. I'm glad you mention the buckets' limited access. I would not have thought about that until too late. I'll definitely start looking into the e&f for expansion in the coming years. Keep those pictures coming!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

this any good for ya bro? cloned for about 2weeks then a 7 week veg  Lemon Haze 






before flip to 12.12 











last pic lemon on the left, auto flower right

my mini movable scrogs 

edit - baby photos


----------



## Nicky425 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone...My first post to rollitup.com. I have been reading threads for about a year now. I think scrog is the only way to go. I was always wondering how a scrog would go if you threw sum plants down under a LED. I have read a lot of mixed reviews on LED but seems like the only fault is canopy penetration. A scrog would eliminate any problem with that right?


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice grow Bro!!!!! First time here so waaazzzz up all!!! I love readin all your guy's input. Im on my second grow but first time with scrog. From what I have read and am seeing with my grow now the higher you have your screen the longer the veg. I have mine around 10in because I like having the room under it to work. However I'm thinking I will have to veg 6-7weeks or so to fill up the screen but then again Im only doin 2 plants in a 3.5x3.5ft net. Also I am in an aeroponic/DWC set up I made. I would post pics but still a little scared with all thats goin on around my spot. Anyways just wanted to say waz up and throw my grow out there. Peace all!


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 6, 2011)

Sup Nicky! You know I was thinking the same thing. Im going to try in the next grow just cause I think scrog and led's will go hand in hand. I have 2 tents so next time around one tent will be for the 600w and the other will be led and 600w. See if they make a difference!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just harvested my cheese. Vanilla kush and skunk berry still have another 7-10 days.
*

**

Skunk Berry - 1 week left
**



**Vanilla Kush - 7-10 days left
***​


----------



## Nicky425 (Jan 7, 2011)

@scrogreen yea man u should def experiment with a LED and see how it compares to a HID. From what I have seen you can get the same amount of light and only draw half or less of the wattage. Also no heat issues and no ballast. You can custom build your LED system to have blues for veg and red and orange for flower and some white so you can see WTF is going on. You can throw that light 10 inch over the canopy and no worry about burning. If you could get one more tent you could have a three week rotation with no down time and veg each batch of clowns for 6 weeks and have some monsters when you harvest. I turn myself on when I think about it......


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 7, 2011)

Nicky425 said:


> @scrogreen yea man u should def experiment with a LED and see how it compares to a HID. From what I have seen you can get the same amount of light and only draw half or less of the wattage. Also no heat issues and no ballast. You can custom build your LED system to have blues for veg and red and orange for flower and some white so you can see WTF is going on. You can throw that light 10 inch over the canopy and no worry about burning. If you could get one more tent you could have a three week rotation with no down time and veg each batch of clowns for 6 weeks and have some monsters when you harvest. I turn myself on when I think about it......


 
HAHAHAHAHA Nice! I know if i had another tent I could do a 3 week rotation but right now Im just tryn to learn the in's and out's of scrog. Once I feel good about it I will be building a nice big room that will have 3 rooms in it. All my tables will be on wheels so I can just go from one room to the next. Then I will do the 3 week rotation, well I think it will be more like a 4 weeks just because Im planing on growing sativa's. They seem to grow better since my screen is so high. But plans change every day!!!! You got anything grown right now nicky? I have one white widow (sativa dom) and one blue odyssey. The blue is growing like a indica but the breeder told me it was sativa dom. I think not but i wanted to compare sativa to indica n e ways. 

Does anyone know how much bigger the white widow will get when you flip her to 12/12? Last grow I did GDP and they got about 30% bigger after the flip. Also if anyone would just put up what there grown and when they flip that would be great. All info would be greatly used!!!! Later


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 7, 2011)

My mango kush, blue widow and Jack herrer pretty much doubled in length during the flip. Granted I'm ay 90 degree veg and 1200 ppm co2 at that time. 70% full is a good rule of thumb for flip time. Another veg area is an awesome way to go!! I take clones right before the flip and my next round needs about 10 minutes of veg after I harvest


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I have some mothers right now but the continuous clones is a good way to go as well. Ebb and flow is pretty money for sure. I'm in a table now but I am switching to buckets. There are many ways to skin a cat but looking at all the different ways to grow, if your going to grow big plants, then ebb and flow is a great way to do it. Aeroponics is good but there are too many working parts. DWC is cool as well, but its a PIA to lift up the plants to check your nutrient mix and keep them topped off. So its impossible to SCROG with them. Nutrient film just doesn't work with bigger plants... so your back to good old ebb and flow. One pump and gravity, centralized REZ that you can keep outside the grow room. Can't imagine it getting much easier really. I guess soil with automated watering could be easier but way messier.


I grow soil with auto water and drain to waste...not messy at all......without the drain it was a f'n pain in the ass with a turkey baster sucking water out of saucers.......dwc is my next try....and it couldnt be any more difficult than any other system.....just use a "controller" bucket.....just link the rez that the plants are in with another rez thats not under the screen...ph is more stable with the increase(double) of water and so is PPM(E.C.)....then just check and top off on that one.....if you're real crafty(like me...fkn Macgyver) you can even make it recirculating....I bought all the shit two grows ago but just can't seem to get away from the easy ass soil grows....anyway.....

Peace
Endlscycle


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 7, 2011)

And yeah...my Widows doubled in size too.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 7, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Just harvested my cheese. Vanilla kush and skunk berry still have another 7-10 days.
> *
> 
> **
> ...


Had to quote those amazing pics. Hot diggity dog! Thats a nice garden.


----------



## Pure (Jan 8, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Nice! I know if i had another tent I could do a 3 week rotation but right now Im just tryn to learn the in's and out's of scrog. Once I feel good about it I will be building a nice big room that will have 3 rooms in it. All my tables will be on wheels so I can just go from one room to the next. Then I will do the 3 week rotation, well I think it will be more like a 4 weeks just because Im planing on growing sativa's. They seem to grow better since my screen is so high. But plans change every day!!!! You got anything grown right now nicky? I have one white widow (sativa dom) and one blue odyssey. The blue is growing like a indica but the breeder told me it was sativa dom. I think not but i wanted to compare sativa to indica n e ways.
> 
> Does anyone know how much bigger the white widow will get when you flip her to 12/12? Last grow I did GDP and they got about 30% bigger after the flip. Also if anyone would just put up what there grown and when they flip that would be great. All info would be greatly used!!!! Later


I'm pushing Shining Silver haze. I started her on 12/12 when she filled 25% of my scrog area. 

Even though she went through a bad nute burn she still filled up a good 60 - 70% and had I properly cut the scrog she would have filled it up close to 90%.

Here are the pics.

DAY-1 of 12/12
View attachment 1370496View attachment 1370497
Day 5 
View attachment 1370499
Day 119
View attachment 1370498


Pure...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Just harvested my cheese. Vanilla kush and skunk berry still have another 7-10 days.
> *
> 
> **
> ...


hot damn! that looks like a nice pad to sleep on!  great canopy.


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 9, 2011)

Pure said:


> I'm pushing Shining Silver haze. I started her on 12/12 when she filled 25% of my scrog area.
> 
> Even though she went through a bad nute burn she still filled up a good 60 - 70% and had I properly cut the scrog she would have filled it up close to 90%.
> 
> ...


I have to say..... NICE GROW SON!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Same with everyone else. I have decided to to not veg as long seeing how much they grow after the swich. Im still working on pics. I saw this one and was wondering everyones thoughts? I was thinking of building my table this was next grow. Im sure the veg will be a little longer to fill the screen but if I did 4 plants instead of 2 I should have the same turn around with more end product. Agree?? 
View attachment 1371022


Also I have tried the FIM about a week ago just as the white widow hit the screen and now its doing great! Also tried breaking the inner vain on the lower branches to see how they respond. I have read about just giving them a small twist till you hear and feel a little pop the return then to the smae spot. Is this the same as super cropping? Just tryn it out on some of the lower brances just to see how they responed. Will keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 9, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Just harvested my cheese. Vanilla kush and skunk berry still have another 7-10 days.
> *
> 
> **
> ...


May I ask what lights and nutes you are using? VERY NICE!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2011)

^^^Good shit^^^


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> May I ask what lights and nutes you are using? VERY NICE!


House and garden baby, love it. Did have to start adding a little cal/mag at week 6 though.
I'm using 2 1000w switchables with cheap lights. I can't wait to step it up a little this next time around, now that I have a little moola. Just got my weight in and the 7 cheese plants got me 1.73lbs. 4 oz's a plant on a 15 day veg ain't too shabby I'd say. I'll be pulling the skunk berry and vanilla kush in a week. The vk looks absolutely awesome but won't yield very much and the sb may end up being the most potent and a decent yielder, too bad it takes so long to flower. The vk has a couple amber trich's here and there but the sb's still have some clear ones. They are both on the same res. so I'm just going to take em' at the same time.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 9, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^Good shit^^^


God bless you and your avatar....wowzer and thanks


----------



## fallacy (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 1371511View attachment 1371510
not long till jack herer gets harvested (left side of scrog)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 9, 2011)

hey wait one min, fly knows his shit u need to give the man respect ! now if u know more than he does u still need to be respectful keep it 100% we are all growers and always learning from each other.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy Folks!

Im still kickin, getting back to normal. Using a PC again and will be back home soon. Good looking screens! Keep up the fine job!

Woodsman~


----------



## ScrogThis (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome back woodsman!


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes welcome back woods!!! Im new but I have been readn up on this thread. Glad to see your getting back on your feet!


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 12, 2011)

MY FIRST SCROG. 4x4 tent, 20 days into flower under 1000w hortilux dual spectrum bulb. 4 plants: 3-Northern Lights x Skunk#1 and 1-Blue Widow.. thanks to all who have posted, your knowledge and experience are greatly appreciated!! and one before pic included.

View attachment 1378567View attachment 1378572View attachment 1378574View attachment 1378577


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 12, 2011)

Woah 1000 watts.Gonna be some donkey dicks in there.


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow nice little set up you got there Curtis! Congrats on that being for first SCROG, its looking awesome!!! Is the blue widow in the back right corner? Its looks a little lower over on that side so I thought it might be just because its a different plant. I just fliped my first SCROG grow to 12's last night!!!! Cant wait! Hope it looks half as good as your bro! Also how long did you veg for and how high is your screen?


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you, fun it is!! The blue widow is front left. I had really strong plant in that back left corner, making the canopy look a little off here. I will add updated pics where you can really see the widow from the others. I don't like that have two strains. I could plan for the stretch difference, but the feeding of both strains the same nutes I do not like. I will stick to one strain in my next aero/scrog grow. The girls were in veg for 23 days, under 1000w hortilux BLUE, with CO2 starting the third week in. screen in about 10" above my tote. Anyone out there like or dislike Koolbloom??? I am running GH line, along with a few ad ons thus far... I have heard ripening formula really helps. Any experiences with the stuff would be great to hear about!!!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue widow can grow some dense as colas. I just dried out a 2 oz cola from one of my blue widows. Haven't done the math but that one plant had to yield me about 7 ounces.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 13, 2011)

god, such nice screens in here, wish I can go back in time and change a few things, but heres my over crowded madness going on. 22 days in to flowering

View attachment 1380337View attachment 1380338View attachment 1380340View attachment 1380343View attachment 1380346


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 13, 2011)

PakChild said:


> god, such nice screens in here, wish I can go back in time and change a few things, but heres my over crowded madness going on. 22 days in to flowering
> 
> View attachment 1380337View attachment 1380338View attachment 1380340
> View attachment 1380343View attachment 1380346


Stretch should be done soon so it doesn't look too bad to me. Just trim up some of the leaves that are covering other buds.


----------



## pro grow (Jan 13, 2011)

My roint smelled alot like organic roses. but who ever the fuck you are whos making this dragon k2 shit im smoking,


----------



## frogster (Jan 13, 2011)

HERE is Me&LEGALs SCROGOFF journal, OLD ScHOOL vs NEW SCHOOL.. check it out thx.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/400225-scrog-off-new-school-vs.html#post5169809


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 13, 2011)

bubble hash anyone?
View attachment 1380790​


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice Teddie, Also wanted to tell you great job on your grow journal! Lots of great stuff in there! Also how many days after your went 12/12 did your plants stop streching? I just went 12/12 and I hear to keep training for another 3 weeks or so because its a sativa dom plant. What do ya think?


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Jan 16, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy Folks!
> 
> Im still kickin, getting back to normal. Using a PC again and will be back home soon. Good looking screens! Keep up the fine job!
> 
> Woodsman~


glad to see you back this thread isnt the same with out you .


----------



## sunhut (Jan 16, 2011)

this is my first tent/scrog medical grow. this thread has sold me on the idea of a scrog, due to plant limits. currently running,

1000w mh/hps dual arc hortilux
6" canfan on carbon filter pulling fresh air threw from the vents in bottom of the tent
6" can fan to exhaust light heat out of room
3 gallon square pots
foxfarm ocean forest soil with earth juice nutes (all organic grow)

i made my own screen by stringing steel gauge wire around the perimeter, then took stiring and tied and wove my own net. took aprox 45 min. used string instead of wire screen for ease of harvest. if plants ripen at different times i can untie the strings holding the one plant, take it out and retie the strings.

any suggestions would be appreciated for this is my first tent/scrog grow.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like you got it under control!!!!


----------



## imagreenwitya (Jan 16, 2011)

Only thing I would change is have the carbon filter line exhausting from the top outlets on the tent (fan and carbon filter placed at the top). Tents work best with negative air pressure, and exhausting from the top of the grow will maximise heat exchange.

Good luck!


----------



## sunhut (Jan 16, 2011)

that is how it is set up. the filter has its own fan that vents out the top, drawing the air from the bottom to the top. the light has a seperate fan that draws air in from outside the room and vents it out the other side.


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 16, 2011)

View attachment 1385147View attachment 1385160View attachment 1385161View attachment 1385162
First pic really shows how much the Blue Widow didn't stretch. It is a little crowded, but I do clip all small branches and ones under screen, obviously. I hope with CO2 and 1000w of light, I didn't over crowd too much to hurt my yield.


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn Curtis, no stretch, no kidding... its a jungle, I like it.... I would rather see overgrown jungles than sparse fields..... I see some people say they scrog but in reality the screen isnt filled at all and no training was done to fill it in.. Like the plant just grew straight up through the screen.... bet your yield will be very nice...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2011)

hello growers, how tall do you let your plants grow befor you put your screen in the grow room? i'm growing chocolope this will be my first scrog thanks for your help


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends on how high you are going to set your screen. I would want my screen in place by the time my plants were a few inches taller than my screen height is going to be. If you are going to set your screen 10 inches high, have it there by the time your girls are 12"-15", with some kind of pre-training/topping done. I had my screen on early and didn't fight it too bad.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2011)

ok i think i understand. just to be clear, i can let the plants grow to 12 inches and place the screen over them, next push the screen down to 10 inches. but make sure i have already started topping and training them befor i put the screen in.
what time frame we looking at to fill the screen befor flowering? and what do you think about the use of a display rack? i can get it for free. its made out of steel.


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Damn Curtis, no stretch, no kidding... its a jungle, I like it.... I would rather see overgrown jungles than sparse fields..... I see some people say they scrog but in reality the screen isnt filled at all and no training was done to fill it in.. Like the plant just grew straight up through the screen.... bet your yield will be very nice...


Screen is level with bottom of 2x4. Stopped training due to full screen less than two weeks into flowering.
View attachment 1385775


----------



## 420forme (Jan 16, 2011)

What type of training did you do to make all those branches? I top, and fim, but I dont get all those branches comming of the main stem like yours.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2011)

that was my next question and how long did it take you to fill the screen


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 16, 2011)

jojo, I don't think you would HAVE to let plants grow to 12"-15" before adding screen. Just be sure its in place BY then, so you don't fight the pants trying to train them back under. It may be easier to train with out the screen there, that is the only reason I can see for not having the screen in place from the start. I could be wrong, I really don't have much experience, just my thinking. Display racks seems a little skinny, I would want at least 2"x2".

That screen is 3.5'x3', it was about 80% full after 3 weeks in veg, when I switched. Was full less than two weeks later. 4 plants under 1000w with CO2 and aero/dwc.... I did let them grow till they had at least 4 sets of nodes, and topped off two sets, like half the plant, sounds scary I know. Other than that, just trained like the rest of you scroggers.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 16, 2011)

ok thanks curtis i got it now and the display rack have 2 inch wholes


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 16, 2011)

Dropped 2 girls out of my SCROG this weekend,....

First was Island Sweet Skunk,.... 10 weeks and not ready 75% cloudy no amber, but she started poppin Nanners! So she/it got greased before any more damage could be done in my room.

Second was White Widow (avatar) again 10 weeks. 100% cloudy and a scattering of amber

I'm SOOOOOO Loving SCROG!!!!!!!


ISS 583g wet.

WW 650g wet.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay guys I read the first eight pages or so of this thread captivated, taking notes and damn near drooling. I am sure someone in all of these pages has answered my question but i dont have time to read every page. Anybody out there using 1000 watt ? if so what was your yield and how many plants etc? Ill be starting six AK 48's in a top drip/dwc set up under a thousand watt mh/hps soon as i finish my cabinet. Using Canna nutes if that helps. Going to Home Depot as we speak to buy materials for a screen!


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm running 1000w total,... 600+400 in a 4x9' space, and if I pushed it I could do 8-10 plants in there, tho maintaining them would be tough given it's basically a closet with the door on the short end......

Your yield will depend on your specific methods.... For instance my last harvest (post above yours) will be about 11 oz dry off of 2 plants,...... that was about 1/3rd of the room,...... you do the f'n math


----------



## quartergoat (Jan 17, 2011)

Noob question...

Any drawbacks to a 2.5 month veg of 1 plant under a 3' x 3' SCROG area?

Would be nice to match veg time and flower time in a two tent system.

Thanks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 17, 2011)

Alot of tucking and tieing.Should be some strong ganja though.


----------



## frogster (Jan 17, 2011)

FLIPPED!!! using mh lights, so I didnt want to fill in screen before flipping, counting on plenty of stretch!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 17, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> I'm running 1000w total,... 600+400 in a 4x9' space, and if I pushed it I could do 8-10 plants in there, tho maintaining them would be tough given it's basically a closet with the door on the short end......
> 
> Your yield will depend on your specific methods.... For instance my last harvest (post above yours) will be about 11 oz dry off of 2 plants,...... that was about 1/3rd of the room,...... you do the f'n math


 Holy hell, two plants??? wow and im probably gonna do six. I'm assuming with scrog you still top correct?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a question for ya, which is better for yeild pound for pound a sog or scrog? i dont know if this question has been brought up befor? I'm kind of torn between the two. for example, how long would it take to train a plant for a scrog V.S. a sog? it seems that a scrog is more work and time! this is just a question so please dont bite my head off.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 17, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> I got a question for ya, which is better for yeild pound for pound a sog or scrog? i dont know if this question has been brought up befor? I'm kind of torn between the two. for example, how long would it take to train a plant for a scrog V.S. a sog? it seems that a scrog is more work and time! this is just a question so please dont bite my head off.


Sog is better. No veg and your canopy is supplied by a lot more stalks and roots. Scrog is better for medical growers who want to make the most of their plant limits or illegal growers who don't want to get caught with a 100 plants in a 5x5 area. And that is a little bit of a bitch if you're doing high output sog is all the clones. 4 plants per square foot is a lot of freakin clones that all need to be the the same height and health when they go under the hps's in order to do it right.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

hay thanks ted, let me make sure i understand.so pound fo pound sog is better due to space V.S. scrog? sog = no veg just one cola plants. scrog is one plant with alot of tops. in other words, 9 big plants in a 4x4 tent V.S. 60 little plants in the same area? am i bout wright?


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 17, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> Noob question...
> 
> Any drawbacks to a 2.5 month veg of 1 plant under a 3' x 3' SCROG area?
> 
> ...


would be a lot of work. I would also like to set up multiple scrog tents, a month apart, harvest one a month. your way, my way, doesn't matter, both of us will be training every day, at least one of the grows, in order to accomplish what we want.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 17, 2011)

jojodancer10 said:


> hay thanks ted, let me make sure i understand.so pound fo pound sog is better due to space V.S. scrog? sog = no veg just one cola plants. scrog is one plant with alot of tops. in other words, 9 big plants in a 4x4 tent V.S. 60 little plants in the same area? am i bout wright?


I would argue that they overall yield per year is about the same. Not sure which is more work though. Cloning all those plants would be a PIA. Plus, running multiple strains in A SOG I think would be a little more tricky due to different stretch and ultimate canopy height differences. Since all my efforts went into creating an awesome flower room..and no matter what method you use, your flowering room is occupied for two months.. I take clones at the flip and veg them in a tent. That way when, right after harvest, I put the next round in there that have effectively been vegged for 6 weeks. 

Six harvests a year, 4-5 oz per plant, 12 plants per run = around 18 pounds a year.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

hey fly long time, yeah its all about working smarter not harder lol, i was wondering if i should run a sog V.S. scrog not sure if i was to wait with the training and all? if i do the sog in 6 inch square pots in a 4x4 table i could get a lot in that bugger. scrog same table maybe 9 plants at the most but the tops? i could get a lot of tops. what to do ? oh i just rewired the whole house and a extra breaker just for the tents


----------



## quartergoat (Jan 17, 2011)

What appeals to me about the SCROG is that if I understand it correctly; one can train one plant to produce the fruit of many, which would reduce the legal risks.


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 17, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> Noob question...
> 
> Any drawbacks to a 2.5 month veg of 1 plant under a 3' x 3' SCROG area?
> 
> ...


I would say the biggest draw back is time. You can cut it in half if you get a better rotation going. If your just looking to grow a mosnter then that sounds good! Also I dont think it would take you 2.5 months to fill the 3x3 area depending on the stain. The thing I like best about ScroG is the fact that its really just has to do with what you like to grow and how you want to get to the goal you set for yourself. So many different things you can do and they all work well!!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> What appeals to me about the SCROG is that if I understand it correctly; one can train one plant to produce the fruit of many, which would reduce the legal risks.


My question is, which style would give the most ? even if we live in a state that would allow you to grow 65 plants which style would produce the most? for example, how many plants in a sog would equal the same amount of weight as 9 plants in a scrog


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 17, 2011)

i dont think anyone can really answer that question, cuz it really depends on a lot of things. In all honesty i dont think one produces more than the other, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

i guess i will have to try both styles . lol


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea i mean SOG might produce more in the space that you have, but not in someone else's. Like Im workin with SCROG right now because i really dont have the space to make any weight with SOG.


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is 3 weeks in veg, complete organic and done with CFLs. Had some issues early on with PH which put growth at a stand still for about 4-5 days. Finally got it back under control and now growth is exploding, and this damn thing smells already!
View attachment 1388243View attachment 1388244View attachment 1388245View attachment 1388246
Im not sure about the stretch of this strain so im a little unsure of when to flip ill probably start 12/12 within 1 - 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 17, 2011)

Any one have any thoughts on the new setup im building next month? Two tubes top one sealed but bottom cut out and the bottom will raise and lower for easy cleaning. Thoughts?View attachment 1388314


----------



## quartergoat (Jan 18, 2011)

Loven that screen Junya!


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scrogreen said:


> Any one have any thoughts on the new setup im building next month? Two tubes top one sealed but bottom cut out and the bottom will raise and lower for easy cleaning. Thoughts?View attachment 1388314


i would go with thicker wood for the base and the siding and avoid using the jack, but thats just me, dont really like putting too many parts. Then just put doors on the front.


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 18, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> Loven that screen Junya!


 Thanks. cheap, easy and hopefully it makes harvest easier.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2011)

My single grow 3 x 3 is doing great,wish I hadnt loaned out the cam.I have 3 more flowering but they wont be able to touch the weight I get off the SCROG.I really need to do this outside this year.Need to design some Camo for the Summer.


----------



## Scrogreen (Jan 18, 2011)

Junya951 said:


> i would go with thicker wood for the base and the siding and avoid using the jack, but thats just me, dont really like putting too many parts. Then just put doors on the front.


Thanks Junya! I love feedback. I wasnt going to use a jack just wanted it in the pic to kinda show what I was tryn to do. Still dont know what Im going to use to lift it into place. You also said doors on the front? I have a good set up now but a problem I am having is leaking. I think the doors might be tough to seal but is it an idea Im looking more into. Thanks again and NICE grow set up by the way!


----------



## quartergoat (Jan 18, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> My single grow 3 x 3 is doing great,wish I hadnt loaned out the cam.I have 3 more flowering but they wont be able to touch the weight I get off the SCROG.I really need to do this outside this year.Need to design some Camo for the Summer.


When you say single grow, you mean one plant and that it will out produce three because of the SCROG? That sounds good!


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 18, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> When you say single grow, you mean one plant and that it will out produce three because of the SCROG? That sounds good!


 def. possible. an even canopy makes all the difference.


----------



## GodSlave (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all-
Just started my first grow thread on RIU, I'm a scrogger from way back in the OG days. This is the first time I have gone to a small grow and CFL's, here are some photos, but you can see my complete setup here: https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/401858-300-watt-cfl-scrog-grow.html#post5196307
GS


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2011)

^^^^Green bush looks good GodSlave....tidy up those wires tho....no one wants to see your electrical bush....LOL^^^^


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 19, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Holy hell, two plants??? wow and im probably gonna do six. I'm assuming with scrog you still top correct?



Sorry for the delay, I don't get on this site much.... Answer to your question,.. No topping, but about 2.5-3 months of training before moving to the flowering room, then I trained as much of the stretch as possible to keep the canopy even and let em go once they started buddin!


GOOOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 20, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> When you say single grow, you mean one plant and that it will out produce three because of the SCROG? That sounds good!


I meant individually.When they are all closer to finish I'll put up some pics.


----------



## vivalaboss (Jan 20, 2011)

Just had a disaster that could only come from Satan himself!!! I had a beautiful plant growin in my tent...i had been vegging it for about 6 weeks, and it was filling the net up beautifully....i flipped it into 12/12 and it stretched and was filling the net better than any plant i had previously...i was stoked man cause i thought i was gonna get a slammin yield, but after about a week of being in 12/12 i started seeing the little bastards on the sides of the internodes...little football lookin nuts...well pretty soon they were packing on and i just had to cut er down cause she aint no good but for compost now!! it wouldnt suck so bad if i hadnt screwed up the last bit of clones i took from it; i had old root hormone and they just didnt make it....its all good though i guess cause i got some blue widow and skunk haze seeds comin from Attitude, but i wont have a frikin harvest while im waitin!!! Erything happens for a reason i guess, but F***!!! lol.......Just figured everyone could take a little moment of silence for the big ol guy cause i hate seein a plant get pulled up like that!!!


----------



## frogster (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, im letting them go,,,, not the most even scrog. I flipped them 9 days ago... I was thinking of training more but I dont want lots of little buds caught in the screen.... I had sevearl plants way larger and taller than others... Im waiting for the stretch to end to trim the underside.... you agree?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

vivalaboss said:


> Just had a disaster that could only come from Satan himself!!! I had a beautiful plant growin in my tent...i had been vegging it for about 6 weeks, and it was filling the net up beautifully....i flipped it into 12/12 and it stretched and was filling the net better than any plant i had previously...i was stoked man cause i thought i was gonna get a slammin yield, but after about a week of being in 12/12 i started seeing the little bastards on the sides of the internodes...little football lookin nuts...well pretty soon they were packing on and i just had to cut er down cause she aint no good but for compost now!! it wouldnt suck so bad if i hadnt screwed up the last bit of clones i took from it; i had old root hormone and they just didnt make it....its all good though i guess cause i got some blue widow and skunk haze seeds comin from Attitude, but i wont have a frikin harvest while im waitin!!! Erything happens for a reason i guess, but F***!!! lol.......Just figured everyone could take a little moment of silence for the big ol guy cause i hate seein a plant get pulled up like that!!!


Sounds like he/she deserved it!!! Feel no sorrow.


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 21, 2011)

that sucks man. it happened to me twice this year and its just a huge let down. Thats why i only buy feminized seeds. Im hoping that my apple kush ( got it from a friend) doesn't turn out to be a boy. but it would be cool to breed some seeds.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

Been growin fem seeds for a while now...Itchin to start my regular PeakSeedsBC Skunkberry....Want to keep some male pollen from em and start dusting nuggs on each grow.


----------



## PakChild (Jan 21, 2011)

Day 30 flower, half way!!!!
View attachment 1395168View attachment 1395171View attachment 1395174


----------



## Curtis Fairchild (Jan 21, 2011)

12/12 day 33

weak area in screen on front left
View attachment 1395173
View attachment 1395203
View attachment 1395208
View attachment 1395211


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 21, 2011)

Junya951 said:


> that sucks man. it happened to me twice this year and its just a huge let down. Thats why i only buy feminized seeds. Im hoping that my apple kush ( got it from a friend) doesn't turn out to be a boy. but it would be cool to breed some seeds.




Well, I understand the Seed grown thing,... kinda,.... but I don't trust Femm'ed seeds,..... might I ask why your not sexing BEFORE you are too committed 

Personally, I'm running 3 rooms, a VERRY small clone area (3x1.5'), under a 96w T5 24-0,.... used to be UNDER the table in my vege room  then a vege area to grow em in and train em under a 400w MH 18-6, then finally they hit the screen under 1000w total (600w+400w)HPS 12-12.

I've only done 2 strains from seed, (but I'm setting up to do a couple more right now), both strains received the same treatment as the clones that I run, with the exception of sexing during vege. I Yanked the male off to the side LONG before he ever saw 12-12! 

So I'm failing to see how this is so hard 

Hermi's being hard to spot I understand! My Island Sweet Skunk (clone from dispensary) went herm on me in week 10 and that bitch had to die a bit before her time at about 75% cloudy 0 amber 

Still smokes freakin great tho! 


P.S. I am a legal caregiver in my state that allows Medical Marijuana and am in compliance with all applicable laws that I'm aware of.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> P.S. I am a legal caregiver in my state that allows Medical Marijuana and am in compliance with all applicable laws that I'm aware of.


Must be nice....Just rub it in our face why don't cha!!!LOL


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 22, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> Well, I understand the Seed grown thing,... kinda,.... but I don't trust Femm'ed seeds,..... might I ask why your not sexing BEFORE you are too committed
> 
> Personally, I'm running 3 rooms, a VERRY small clone area (3x1.5'), under a 96w T5 24-0,.... used to be UNDER the table in my vege room  then a vege area to grow em in and train em under a 400w MH 18-6, then finally they hit the screen under 1000w total (600w+400w)HPS 12-12.
> 
> ...


Why dont you trust femm'd seeds? Im currently running 2 cabs. One is nothing but pineapple express, i have one in a 5 gallon bucket that im gonna pull 2 clones off of in hopes to harvest around 6-8 ounces. The other one is running a kannabia special that ill most likely clone, because it doesn't look like my apple kush is gonna germ.

It must be nice to be a caregiver, when i move back to the islands (hawaii, which is a medical state =)) i plan on cutting the indoor and just doing outdoor/greenhouse.

I do sex before full flower without fem seeds, but it just feels better not having to worry.

I just realized that i said this year i had 2 male pop up, i meant last year ( my minds stuck in 2010). Last year i didnt know about the sexing in veg trick so i felt stupid after failing to harvest the amount i wanted because of that. but you live and you learn.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 22, 2011)

Its seems that if you breed a feminized seed you will most likely get herm's.I clone the fuck out of em but I'll let you people chance the breeding.If it works it would be a load off my mind.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2011)

May I ask your reasoning for this....I understand how fem's are stressed to produce pollen to create female seeds...but if the seed I am dusting with pollen has no herm characteristics how is this possible...I mean..the plant being dusted didn't herm...why would the offspring...Just curious about your thinking.
Thanks 
Endlscycle


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am not saying it is a fact but I am not going to wait through a month of growing a plant with the risk of getting a hermie.Jus sayin.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll let you know in the future then!!! Take it easy hydro!!
Peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I'll let you know in the future then!!! Take it easy hydro!!
> Peace


Kool do that EC,Go Slow.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah...I really want to start my own seed stash...but unlike you we don't wanna fk with reg. seeds...we like the guaranteed harvest here....I know..I know...just sex em...but tell my pothead wife that.I let her decide what strain to grow next.....think that's my problem...LOL

I have 6 PeakSeedsBC Skunkberry reg. seeds....I wanna grow those out and hopefully find atleast one bomb ass male(my luck I'll find 6) and start crossing to what I have now in fem seeds...Skunkberry is a Peakseeds Skunk1 female crossed with a Sagarmatha Blueberry male....I don't want to infect a room with em but just collect and bag the pollen for future grows...dust a branch here and there....I have grew them out years ago before and the genetics were out of this world...very vigorous growth and awesome bud structure...then start crossing em with fem.stuff I have like SensiStar, Chronic,SourKush,White Widow,KingsKush.....just to see what the outcome would be..Hopefully it's even better bomb ass nuggs... If anything it's just to keep me occupied and out of trouble...LOL


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

I buy mostly feminized now but i take cuttings.I have a 100% survival on all my clones,I even blatently disregarded all the rules as far as nodes and still have 100%.I remember the days when I would take 20 cuttings and kill em all.Practice makes perfect.There is a drawback with my Shoreline no seeds except for the original that was planted in the 80's so I have to keep at least one cutting going all the time to make sure I dont lose her.I have yet to find a male worthy of breeding.

PS I want to lick your Avatar EC.LOL


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

no shit....so the last time you dropped a bean was in the 80's????...WOW...I don't think I'm reading that right....I'm sober so sorry.

EDIT:....and lick away....DST does all the time...he isn't afraid!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

No I wasnt the guy who happened upon Shoreline.It was accidently grown by a few guys in Houston in the early 80's.Google Shoreline Marijuana.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

OK...so you have just kept a cut going....how long have you had it?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I have been growing SL for about 6 years.As far as I know I am the last guy with the original F-1.

http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/2346/86341221py8.jpg


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

wow......just did a little quick read about it....roadkill skunk smell huh...had some shit like that before...so...take a bomb ass skunk1 male and make some seeds.....fuck yes....and then....send me some..LOL....JK....but seriously


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

I was born in pasadena...they still call it stink-adena...LOL...if your from TX


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys just thought id upload a few pics of my small srcOG grow, theres only two plants so its not a huge grow but its more of an experiement to get some experience as its my first time growing anything.

So heres the girls 9 days into flower, they wer both grown from seed.

View attachment 1399023

View attachment 1399024 View attachment 1399025

So there they are guys let me no wat use think, as i said i no its not big and i make no claim to being an experienced grower so go easy on the critisizm ive also created a journel from the start which you can view by the link below, peace.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383322-lukey-boiis-250w-scrog-grow.html


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was born @ Pasadena Bayshore Hospital.Stinkadena.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

looks good bro...lovely little ladies you got there.


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> looks good bro...lovely little ladies you got there.


Was that directed at me?? haha, if so than thanx alot mate. The middle of the plants dont have as many colas as id like so id say thats one thing ill need to improve on next time.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> I was born @ Pasadena Bayshore Hospital.Stinkadena.


crazy....me too...what year.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 23, 2011)

lukey boii said:


> Was that directed at me?? haha, if so than thanx alot mate. The middle of the plants dont have as many colas as id like so id say thats one thing ill need to improve on next time.


right at ya brotha....so you know what you need to do next time then...I would start with a little longer veg....even a week would of helped huge.


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> right at ya brotha....so you know what you need to do next time then...I would start with a little longer veg....even a week would of helped huge.


Yeh i wouldav loved to have been able to veg a little longer but all the branches had reached the edge of the screen and i was outta room so i decided to just switch it over. Also i cant allow to plants to reach the light to close cus its so damn hot so i had to leave some room to tie them down a bit. But other than that if i had a bigger cab i wouldav vegged for longer for sure.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 23, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> crazy....me too...what year.


It was in the summer of 69.


----------



## Conchstoner (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, I had some interest in Scrog so I looked at a few threads about it. Then came upon this thread and it's 1,200 posts and it answered every single question I had as well as a few questions I didn't even think of yet. Props to all of you including the Woodman himself and I look forward to getting out of SOG and stepping into Scrog.


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 25, 2011)

love this thread keep it alive im growing in a 4x4 tent any diy to buid a easy scrog


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 25, 2011)

ima post pages i find usefully to help other people i just read 100 plus page wow that crazy page 28 is a good page to read


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 25, 2011)

page 13 is good to read


----------



## e5eopy (Jan 25, 2011)

i got a 4x4x7 tent , and i dunno if i should leave it the way it is or put a scrog on it . i just started 12 n12 is it to late or can i still do it View attachment 1403521View attachment 1403522View attachment 1403523 any guess on the yield ? it 4 lemon kush 4 og


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 25, 2011)

e5eopy said:


> i got a 4x4x7 tent , and i dunno if i should leave it the way it is or put a scrog on it . i just started 12 n12 is it to late or can i still do it View attachment 1403521View attachment 1403522View attachment 1403523


Looks pretty full already,.... and not the worst canopy height,.... I'd say run that one out the way it is, and if you want to do a SCROG next round set up for it a bit earlier


----------



## GodSlave (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are my latest photos, day 26 12/12. Canopy is not as even as I would like, but oh well. The full run down of my grow in is my signature.
In my haste to finish trimming before the lights went out I missed some of the dead material under the screen, makes for crappy photos, sorry lol.
GS


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Jan 29, 2011)

if you can get yer hands on a Lebanese Kush the end result will be right what yer looking for.

Nothing like Lebanese Blonde.

Some wickedly good shit.


----------



## GodSlave (Jan 29, 2011)

Some new pics... full info on my grow thread (see sig)


----------



## xxRolandxx (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read through every page in this thread. Thanks to SOOO many! Ive given rep where I could along the way. What a fantastic resource. Currently got 12 girls in the soil waiting to pop their little heads up. 270w of HPS (will be added during flower) and 360w of CFL (first during veg) will be waiting their arrival. Gonna be scrogging on a 3x3 screen, 8 inches above pot top. Planning to go 12/12 once their pretty little heads peek over the screen about 2 inches. 9 girls under the main screen and 3 on a side angled screen (space limitations suck). Should be a fun trip. AK 48, Bubblegummer and c99 hybrid for strains. Plan to switch out 170w of 6500K cfl with 170w of 2700K when the flowering cycle starts. The 160w of 6500K will feed the momma of the next generation (clones) in a separate tent. Hoping for a good yield...any guesses on what to expect yield wise. Ive calculated estimates all over the place. 

GodSlave, man I love your pics. Always spot on mate.


----------



## GodSlave (Jan 29, 2011)

xxRolandxx said:


> GodSlave, man I love your pics. Always spot on mate.


 Thanks bro, and you'll love the c99!
GS


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 30, 2011)

its hard to guess yeilds especially because we dont know what nutrients your running or the size of your area or what problems you may have. Just make a journal, post pics along the way,and tell us the yield when your done and try to improve on that grow with your next. but your probably gonna need more light if your tryin to cover 12 plants with that HPS, i mean the cfls can work but they gotta be close and covering everything inorder to get a decent yield. i hope you harvest good though i look forward to it.


----------



## PakChild (Feb 4, 2011)

Day 44 Flower
View attachment 1422632View attachment 1422631View attachment 1422630View attachment 1422629

View attachment 1422628


----------



## pineapplechunkme (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright, so i've owned a bubbleponics system from stealth hydro for quite sometime. I'm just finishing up my first grow. (It was quite successful) The SH bubbleponics premade kit has 6 spaces for plants, and obviously using a 6 gallon resevoir you eventually have to cut down to 3 or 4 plants because of the limited space. For my next grow I want to try the Scrog (screen of green) method using the bubbleponics system... Should I go for it and use the 6 gallon resevoir with two female plants? Or should I invest in a different resevoir? Should I set up a 5 gallon bucket system and just use one plant with the Scrog method? I plan on using the 6 gallon resevoir and having a screen above it that is much wider than the size of the bucket so that I can weave the plant through the larger surface area of the screen.... Will I be good using the Dual Spectrum II CFLS? (8400 Lumens) Opinions??? Suggestions??? 

Haha sorry for the massive amount of questions there... Just looking for a little Scrog guidance. (P.S. I'm gonna be using Pinneapple Chunk Seeds from Barney's and/or Himalayan Kush seeds from Barney's... they're on their way as we speak) ​


----------



## i420 (Feb 4, 2011)

pineapplechunkme said:


> Alright, so i've owned a bubbleponics system from stealth hydro for quite sometime. I'm just finishing up my first grow. (It was quite successful) The SH bubbleponics premade kit has 6 spaces for plants, and obviously using a 6 gallon resevoir you eventually have to cut down to 3 or 4 plants because of the limited space. For my next grow I want to try the Scrog (screen of green) method using the bubbleponics system... Should I go for it and use the 6 gallon resevoir with two female plants? Or should I invest in a different resevoir? Should I set up a 5 gallon bucket system and just use one plant with the Scrog method? I plan on using the 6 gallon resevoir and having a screen above it that is much wider than the size of the bucket so that I can weave the plant through the larger surface area of the screen.... Will I be good using the Dual Spectrum II CFLS? (8400 Lumens) Opinions??? Suggestions???
> 
> Haha sorry for the massive amount of questions there... Just looking for a little Scrog guidance. (P.S. I'm gonna be using Pinneapple Chunk Seeds from Barney's and/or Himalayan Kush seeds from Barney's... they're on their way as we speak) ​


I would go with separate buckets so yo can space out the plants. Each plant will spread out over 2' or 3' of screen. Having your girls close together will cause hella mess and defeat the purpose of maximizing growth. I use 5 gal. BB (bubble buckets) with a drip ring and 6 " air stones. And if one (1) of the girls are ill I can isolate her. Or treat her if need be with out disturbing the others. 


(imo)


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2011)

So ya like burning flags Roland?


----------



## budolskie (Feb 4, 2011)

this is my second grow do u think i could use the scrog method in my cuboard with my rhino please tell me if i have to many plants 18 ive got in my 1x1 meter cuboard and about 8 ft higgh... the pic of them in the shoe box is when i first got them off a friend just over a week ago


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 5, 2011)

budolskie said:


> this is my second grow do u think i could use the scrog method in my cuboard with my rhino please tell me if i have to many plants 18 ive got in my 1x1 meter cuboard and about 8 ft higgh... the pic of them in the shoe box is when i first got them off a friend just over a week ago


1x1 meter? what's the light? HPS but what wattage not that it really matters.

That's a nice batch of clones you fell into! 



IF all you have is that 1x1m area to work with,.... plug all those plants in 1 gallon pots and do a SOG.


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Feb 5, 2011)

ive been watching you, your journals are encouraging.. good shit bro


Integra21 said:


> Here's my last Scrog, Yielded 2 pounds and a couple of grams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budolskie (Feb 5, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> 1x1 meter? what's the light? HPS but what wattage not that it really matters.
> 
> That's a nice batch of clones you fell into!
> 
> ...


600hps i have i havnt got space for a veg room or i would do a sog scrog i was thinking get sum nice big cola's


----------



## pineapplechunkme (Feb 5, 2011)

Alrighty sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## businessmen (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, have a few questions, how much pruning of leaves above screen do u do? Think my crowding is doing more harm then good from shading. And how many colas are average? I've got about 60 per sq yard. Thanks!


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 5, 2011)

budolskie said:


> 600hps i have i havnt got space for a veg room or i would do a sog scrog i was thinking get sum nice big cola's


It'd get awful tight in there really quick!!! Looking forward to seeing how it'll turn out.


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 5, 2011)

businessmen said:


> Hey, have a few questions, how much pruning of leaves above screen do u do? Think my crowding is doing more harm then good from shading. And how many colas are average? I've got about 60 per sq yard. Thanks!


I try and train my stretch some, so I'll get about 20-25 cola's per plant, each plant is about 2x2' I'd wager I'm about 30-40 per yard. I don't do any leaf pruning.


----------



## businessmen (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks! I have about 10 colas on plants about 1x1 ft. If u do the math a sq yard is 9 sq ft so u have 60+ colas


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2 = 4 square feet = 25 colas x2 = 8 square feet, =50 colas..... give or take a foot yeah, 60 per square yard is a bit on the high side for an estimate, but still reasonable. My Avatar picture is a single White Widow plant,... she's a bit bigger than 2x2,... maybe 2x2.5? She had around 20 cola's? and yielded 650g wet. (never got a dry weight since my patients were too happy to try it out!  )

My last grow was DJ Short Vannilluna, again the plant was 2x2, and only gave me 14 colas?


----------



## businessmen (Feb 6, 2011)

So I guess I have it too crowded, need to thin leaves or make less tops. I've got like 30 I think


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 6, 2011)

Got a pic? I think it'd be hard to be too crowded. I'm not a fan of trimming fan leaves, the plant is using them to make their food, so cutting them off starves the plant.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 6, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> I try and train my stretch some, so I'll get about 20-25 cola's per plant, each plant is about 2x2' I'd wager I'm about 30-40 per yard. I don't do any leaf pruning.


Im working on my first scrog but this is exactly how I did it  All 3 of my girls are around a 2x2 and all three of them are different. IT was pretty tricky scrogging the different strains but it was definitely a learning experience! I can't wait to see how it plays out!


----------



## chronic case (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Woodsman and fellow growers.
I have a question that I hope you can answer for me. 
I am transferring two plants soon into a 3x3 grow box with a 600HPS, Jilly Bean and Botofumeiros. I have built a grow tray very similar to the Original DWC.
I am about a month in from seed and have my seedlings in roto rooter plugs; now plugged into 4x4 rockwool under 3-2ft P&A bulbs. Plants are both 6-8 inches and have about 4-6 stem pairs.
To grow SCROG, can I FIM the top of the plants soon to create more branching and colas? Or is it best to just LST?
Also, which do you feel works best, the square grid or chicken wire?
Thank you for your time. I appreciate all the help that specialists like yourself offer to fellow and novice growers. ​


----------



## Pat Man (Feb 7, 2011)

LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE FROM EXPERIENCED SCROGGERS

Im wanting to scrog 2 of my next plants (Blue Widow, K-Train). This is my second grow but first time doing scrog so I'm looking for a little guidance so I get the most out of it. Got a 150w HPS. I guess I'm looking for some tips and techniques on how to feed them through the screen to get a nice even canopy. Do you ever have to move the branches around or does everything stay in the same hole of the screen once its through? I tried a little LST on my first grow and one of the side branches took off and shadowed the rest, so I was wondering if you ever have problems like that and have to do any topping in scrog?

All the help is greatly appreciated, I'm excited about the potentials of this method and what it can bring.


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 7, 2011)

chronic case said:


> Hello Woodsman and fellow growers.
> I have a question that I hope you can answer for me.
> I am transferring two plants soon into a 3x3 grow box with a 600HPS, Jilly Bean and Botofumeiros. I have built a grow tray very similar to the Original DWC.
> I am about a month in from seed and have my seedlings in roto rooter plugs; now plugged into 4x4 rockwool under 3-2ft P&A bulbs. Plants are both 6-8 inches and have about 4-6 stem pairs.
> ...


Fim Top, bend tie do as you will  Personally I have done pretty much all of it, I like to just LST and 1 FIM. I've been running my girls about 1.5-2' tall (if they were straight up) before flipping to flowering under a screen. Once in flower I'll train the stretch to the screen and keep the canopy under control. They wind up covering about 2x2' area with around 20 tops, and produce around 5-6 oz dry.



As for the screen, I started with chicken wire, but since moved to the 2x3" garden fence since it's pretty much impossible to harvest off of the chicken wire. Even with the larger openings the buds are a tight fit to get them out of the 2x3!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pat Man said:


> LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE FROM EXPERIENCED SCROGGERS
> 
> Im wanting to scrog 2 of my next plants (Blue Widow, K-Train). This is my second grow but first time doing scrog so I'm looking for a little guidance so I get the most out of it. Got a 150w HPS. I guess I'm looking for some tips and techniques on how to feed them through the screen to get a nice even canopy. Do you ever have to move the branches around or does everything stay in the same hole of the screen once its through? I tried a little LST on my first grow and one of the side branches took off and shadowed the rest, so I was wondering if you ever have problems like that and have to do any topping in scrog?
> 
> All the help is greatly appreciated, I'm excited about the potentials of this method and what it can bring.


I use the 2 x 4" wire its perfect.If youre going to Fim do it as early as possible six internodes at least.I have found that they all get to be the same size if you did your job right and have even lighting.leave her or them in veg at least a week under the wire,train em.Tie em from the top or bottom whatever is needed for each cola,they are workable into the second week of 12/12.I scrog in mix this time of year so I dont have to heat the nutes.Roots shrink like a dick in cold water.SCROG Rulez,its the key to larger yeilds.


----------



## jlazalde97501 (Feb 10, 2011)

ive seen a lot of scrogs on here, im almost looking everyday for new ones but how come i never see people using bigger pots for soil like for example 4 10 gal pots in a 4x4 under an 1000watter scrogged? if anybodys knows any journals or links where people are scrogging with 10+ gallon pots per plant in soil please post them for me!


----------



## PakChild (Feb 11, 2011)

jlazalde97501 said:


> ive seen a lot of scrogs on here, im almost looking everyday for new ones but how come i never see people using bigger pots for soil like for example 4 10 gal pots in a 4x4 under an 1000watter scrogged? if anybodys knows any journals or links where people are scrogging with 10+ gallon pots per plant in soil please post them for me!


Yeah, I'd like to see that done too, I bet you'd have to veg em out for along time though, but defently be worth it in the end. I'd think you'd want a bigger screen than a 4x4 though cause I've seen plants that are grown in 10+ gallon pots and their pulling 1lb or more off them so... But yeah, I really wanna see that setup


----------



## TheScrogBox (Feb 11, 2011)

Great to see such a dedicated page/forum to scrog growing. I firmly agree that the scrog method is definitely the way to maximize yield for those that only have a small area to grow in, and for those that want to maxiimize light efficiency as well. Happy Scrogging!!! www.thescrogbox.com


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 11, 2011)

PakChild said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see that done too, I bet you'd have to veg em out for along time though, but defently be worth it in the end. I'd think you'd want a bigger screen than a 4x4 though cause I've seen plants that are grown in 10+ gallon pots and their pulling 1lb or more off them so... But yeah, I really wanna see that setup


+1!!


I've got ruffly 4x4 under my 600w,.... I could do 4, 5 gallon pots in that space, and potentially get around 5.5-6 oz per plant,.... if I veged longer I could get up to a 10 gallon,... but then it'd take up fully half the space and pull closer to a full pound!

Long and short, 4x10 gallon's in that small of space = waste of soil.  1 or 2x10 gallons,.... GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2011)

Hash plant fills my flower room currently. Aurora Indica, AK-48 and NL are in veg and ready to switch to flower very soon. Scrog resides on the left of the room SOG at the same height is on the right,


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 12, 2011)

jlazalde97501 said:


> ive seen a lot of scrogs on here, im almost looking everyday for new ones but how come i never see people using bigger pots for soil like for example 4 10 gal pots in a 4x4 under an 1000watter scrogged? if anybodys knows any journals or links where people are scrogging with 10+ gallon pots per plant in soil please post them for me!


If I had the time I was gonna scrog but just have a massive LST bush instead....in a 10gal....heres a link to where I post.....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/401959-mighty-midwest-growers-thread.html......I have updates coming tonight when lights come on....been a week since my last post and she is taking off now.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

cycle link aint workin for me! sounds good though. I'll throw some pics of my scrog soon.
peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 1437867View attachment 1437869


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....lets try again....... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/401959-mighty-midwest-growers-thread.html

Nice green carpet Whodat!!!!!


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 1437867View attachment 1437869


how many plants is that and what space and light u got m8


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2011)

5 plants in 5gal buckets with 2-1,000w hps in a 4x8 screen with 2x3 holes.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 17, 2011)

now go post that shit in the midwest thread!!!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a WhiteWidow in a 7 gallon vegged for 6 or 7 weeks topped twice and just a monster lol. CHeck out the link, I'm putting up new pics tomorrow 32 days in flowering. I'll drop a pic in here too. I also have WonderWoman and KandyKush in 5 gallons..

10 gallons would be awesome!!!

That looks amazing btw who dat! +REP to you sir!


----------



## TweedleD (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys!
First time SCROG here!
Ive been skimming through so manhy threads and just cant seem to fully understand what i need to do and when.
600w , 6 plants in 0.5m2. Shouldi switch to 12/12 soon?

Before 
[video=youtube;Z4P51Y7Xcyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4P51Y7Xcyg[/video]

and after trimming
[video=youtube;5rQwc26JRao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rQwc26JRao[/video]

Thread in sig...

Hope someone can help!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2011)

still goin, maybe 12 days left...
View attachment 1455187View attachment 1455188View attachment 1455189


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice yo. might as well throw some SCROG porn, just uploaded pics. I'm at 6 1/2 weeks. 12 plants in 4 gallon ebb/flow buckets. Trip 600 on a custom light mover...View attachment 1455425View attachment 1455426View attachment 1455427View attachment 1455428


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn some sick looking scrogs going up! Here my first attempt, 5 weeks in 3 different strains.
View attachment 1455441

Quick question, Ho do you guys get the clear pics with your hps's on?


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 22, 2011)

What up with the dixey cups? 


Nice looking carpet otherwise!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 22, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Quick question, Ho do you guys get the clear pics with your hps's on?


adjust the white balance setting on your camera. Use the incadescent lighting setting. If your camera has a "custom" white balance setting, take a piece of white paper in the grow room with you and place it under the lights. Then point the camera at it and set the white balance. The camera now knows that that red piece of paper should be white and adjusts the settings automatically. 

If I don't use a flash my buds never really "pop"in the photos. nice looking plant BTW. Fucking healthy!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> What up with the dixey cups?
> 
> 
> Nice looking carpet otherwise!


Thanks, the dixie cups are clones taking up unused space.



legallyflying said:


> adjust the white balance setting on your camera. Use the incadescent lighting setting. If your camera has a "custom" white balance setting, take a piece of white paper in the grow room with you and place it under the lights. Then point the camera at it and set the white balance. The camera now knows that that red piece of paper should be white and adjusts the settings automatically.
> 
> If I don't use a flash my buds never really "pop"in the photos. nice looking plant BTW. Fucking healthy!


Sweet, thanks a lot for the info legal! I've been trying to figure the picture thing out for a while now lol.


----------



## 5Jperday (Feb 24, 2011)

My first scrog attempt dual 600s the one on the left is Big bang (greenhouse) and the left is super lemon haze, at week 8




View attachment 1459389View attachment 1459390View attachment 1459391


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 25, 2011)

heres my last pic of my cfl scrog.
This is week 3 of the organic PE grow. I made a lot of mistakes with my first scrog, not enough training flowered too early and used cfls.
Ill have you guys know that im now a big boy and im scrapping the cfls tonight. I have a 400 watt Hps being delivered tonight. all and all i think it will be a small batch of good smoke.

View attachment 1461742View attachment 1461743View attachment 1461744


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 25, 2011)

Junya951 said:


> heres my last pic of my cfl scrog.
> This is week 3 of the organic PE grow. I made a lot of mistakes with my first scrog, not enough training flowered too early and used cfls.
> Ill have you guys know that im now a big boy and im scrapping the cfls tonight. I have a 400 watt Hps being delivered tonight. all and all i think it will be a small batch of good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 1461742View attachment 1461743View attachment 1461744


Don't scrap the cfl's, use them for side lighting or for seedlings at least  Still looks really good bro! The hps will definitely help swell your buds up though!


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 26, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Don't scrap the cfl's, use them for side lighting or for seedlings at least  Still looks really good bro! The hps will definitely help swell your buds up though!


+1 and reps 

That's some sick looking scrog for CFL, the HPS will do a bit better for sure!


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 26, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Don't scrap the cfl's, use them for side lighting or for seedlings at least  Still looks really good bro! The hps will definitely help swell your buds up though!


 Thanks. Yeah i was thinkin about doin that if the heat isnt too crazy. my cab is usually around 70 degrees, if it gets to high i might have to order a cool tube.


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 26, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> +1 and reps
> 
> That's some sick looking scrog for CFL, the HPS will do a bit better for sure!


Thanks man. i just realized how blurry my last pic was ill post just one more for a better view. I was actually quite surprised by how well my cfls preformed. all buds are at least and inch long some are 3-4.5. I just want that extra size that HPS has to offer.


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment 1463214

better pic...


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 26, 2011)

so i got my hps... damn this thing is huge! And the heat! time for a cool tube.... i saw a vid on youtube of a guy making one,i love diy but it kinda has me questioning if this is gonna be a risky one. anyone ever made their own cool tube?


----------



## meetjoeblow (Feb 26, 2011)

question. im doing my first scrog and i just switched to flower last week and a couple of the fan leaves under the net turn yellow and come off daily since ive switched. is this normal or is it a problem


----------



## Junya951 (Feb 27, 2011)

if you just switched its not normal. as you get later into flowering it is ok to see fan leaves yellowing. check out the marijuana problem threads you might be able to find out what it is there. it sounds like nitrogen deficiency to me but i dont want to just guess. good luck


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 27, 2011)

meetjoeblow said:


> question. im doing my first scrog and i just switched to flower last week and a couple of the fan leaves under the net turn yellow and come off daily since ive switched. is this normal or is it a problem


You should trim everythings below the net/screen anyway. There not getting light because there shaded from the canopy so they will turn yellow and die off.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello folks I live on, changing the state is a time consumer! However, I am journaling the largest scale medical production scrog ever seen online.
I look forward to sharing this summer what has consumed me.
Gl all, take care and scrog on!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

Whhhooooa....woodsman...glad to have you back for a minute....hope to see the journal soon!!!!


----------



## xqshaun (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to start off by saying thanks to all contributors!!! I have learned so much from you all. I am about to flip my first scrog soon, will post up some pics in a couple days, all critiques are more than welcome. A special thanks to woodsman for creating such an informative thread. Oh yeah and Endlscycle please change you avatar as it is very distracting, hard to keep reading when that ass keeps popping up.


----------



## Gilfman (Mar 1, 2011)

thought i scribed to this... guess not..


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL....GILFMAN....that's funny shit....get tired of the milfs and "retire" to the gilfs????


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 2, 2011)

~An answer from the ol Woodsman~
Time and time again I am asked the age ol question, What method works best for training the plants before they hit the screen, or is it better to grow them into the screen?"

My answer is this: Every plant strain, and even individual phenotypes within that strains genetic line will respond to stress differently. Learing what your plant responds best to, is the best way to answer the qestion of whats best for you. I like strains that do best with LST because it posses the least amount of damage to the plant and has the least chance of infection. If my choice however is a strain that does not do well with lst I will practice other training methods and create the bush that way then scrog. Key is knowing your plant first.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2011)

Real talk... thanks for the info woodsman., and thanks to you and the people who made this an informative thread  big ups.

Harvesting my first scrog now and must say that I like it... the progress....
View attachment 1472153View attachment 1472154View attachment 1472155View attachment 1472156View attachment 1472157View attachment 1472158View attachment 1472159View attachment 1472160View attachment 1472161View attachment 1472162View attachment 1472163

All the buds are nice and solid from getting an even light spread to the canopy... scrog rocks


----------



## xqshaun (Mar 2, 2011)

Well here it is. My first scrog, grapefruit haze 4 weeks veg. Battled spider mites for a week finally killed them all. Threw the screen in and some fresh nutes and shes starting to bush pretty nice. was under a 100W HPS but i just installed the new 400W HPS in a cooltube temps 80 - 85.





[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm considering springing for a new strain-- previously G13XHaze and Blue Cheese. In light of the discussion of strains responding differently to training, does anyone have a preference for (or had trouble with)--

Vortex v. Sannie's Jack
and
A-Train v. Sannie's Extrema

I tend to prefer longer veg time and less plants-- I have a separate veg area, so veg time is not an issue.


----------



## nickyp (Mar 6, 2011)

Advice needed on my scrog. First scrog ever. I'm 6 days into flower slash 12/12. I need to know when to let my waterfarm dutch passion skywalker go. Any advice is greatly appreciated 


The picture of the single top has been the dominant branch all along, its the only top that looks like scrog is supposed to. I just don't want to wait to long and wind up hurting my harvest. Went by scottyball's word on the waterfarm and not allowing the plant to veg once it hits the screen flip to 12/12 but now that I'm 6 days in I'm positive I could of went at least 3-4 days of vegging into it. But not all grows are the same and I cant blame himmmm


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 9, 2011)

I was planing for this grow to be a two plant scrog 1/2 Northern Light, and 1/2 Papaya. But when I was putting the screen on I noticed some early pollen sacks on my feminized Papaya seedling so I chopped her down right away. So this plant is a feminized Northern Light seedling. I'm using a 5 gallon square pot this time, (normally I would use a 3 gal. round pot), and a better flowering bulb a Grow Lux 58,000 lumens ( I was using a 55,000 lumens bulb). I plan to get 3-4 oz or more, dried. 
I mixed 50/50 Black gold organic potting mix with Happy Frog potting mix, Not on purpose! lol I ran out of black gold and when I got to the store to buy more Happy frog was all they had left. 

Other scrogging news; I just used up all my funds and bought everything I need to build a bad ass scrog room, I'll post some pics when it is finished, but here is a list of some of my new toys!

1000 watt eye Super HPS bulb 
Large Adjust A Wing Reflector
1000 watt Master crop 10 switchable ballast
7 foot light rail with 10 RPM motor
8 inch inline fan with carbon scrubber
25 foot 8" ducting
3 adjustable osculating fans
Plywood for window and ceiling 
custom made steel door for security
3 cans of spray foam
2 gallons of flat white paint

I will be finished and ready to start scrogging in my new room with in 2-3 weeks, I am just waiting for a few Aurora Indica plants to finish flowering. I'll start a journal then and keep you all posted.
BTW, The Full Moon scrog I harvested a few months ago was awesome, the yeild was low but the quality was above what I expected, I am sure glad I have a few seeds left!


----------



## budolskie (Mar 12, 2011)

cant wait to see it im thinking of doing a scrog under a 600hps im going through my second grow now just into there first week of 12/12 i have 9 white rhino was thinking about trying 2 or 3 next time in a scrog set up


----------



## Robert Paulson (Mar 17, 2011)

Its been a while but I am back in action. What up woodsmantoker? how you been?

check out the video of the new grow room in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrAESF3cPGo


View attachment 1498640View attachment 1498641View attachment 1498642


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 20, 2011)

TheScrogBox said:


> Great to see such a dedicated page/forum to scrog growing. I firmly agree that the scrog method is definitely the way to maximize yield for those that only have a small area to grow in, and for those that want to maxiimize light efficiency as well. Happy Scrogging!!! www.thescrogbox.com


 _While it is easy to see that small spaces are best when filled with a nice carpet of lush bud, the concept is applied to space available no matter how big or small. I challenge someone to take one plant to a larger than life size by scrogging it for a long vegg period in a HUGE screen. Prove once and for all right here at Enter the Scrog that you can make one BIG ASS carpet of glory with a single plant by means of SCROG! _


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Id love to take you up on your challenge but I have no outdoor spots...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 20, 2011)

To all you fellow Scroggers and enjoyers alike,

Thanks for all the great posts, ideas, photos, and share. I too am impressed with all of you and the contributions you have made!
Doing well here in the bush, screens are full. Chocolope, Vortex, Agent Orange, Juggernaut, Jack the Ripper, Alaskimatic (personally bred Auto), flood the garden these days. 

New to my meshhouse is a dandy reserva privada Cole Train cut, What a joy to scrog! Thanks DNA! 



Not the average Greenies!
Woodsmantoker


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 20, 2011)

I just finished building and setting up an 8 foot by 3 foot scrog table, under a 1000 watt light with a 7 foot light mover. I wish I could take you up on that one plant scrog offer, but I don't have the time for a long vegg cycle. My home is currently under foreclosure, and I don't know how long I may have before they kick me out! I just hope I can get one or two grows done first!
I will be using 5-7 Aurora Indica clones already started, fimmed and ready to move to the scrog room this Friday. I'll start a journal and post the link here then. I'll be using Black Gold Organic potting mix, in 5 gallon square pots. I'll post up some pics of the plants so far , and then On Friday I'll post up some pics of the new set up & equipment! 

I don't know what nutes I want to use this time? I have Bio Canna which I never used before, but I have heard good things, and then I have Fox Farm which I've used for years. 

What would you use if your were is my shoes? This question is for all!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 22, 2011)

hey Woodsman, mind sharing a little scrog pertinent info on chocolope. It's next on my list.
Here's what I'm up to at the moment. Pics from a few days ago. Day 15 Veg - last veg day before flower
View attachment 1508752View attachment 1508755


Bubba Kush
View attachment 1508757


Vanilla Kush
View attachment 1508758


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 22, 2011)

the fan makes a lot of noise, you may want to turn down your sound, lol my bad...
[video=youtube;PgeJ_LHTu_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgeJ_LHTu_A[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Geeesh.....turn off the fan...bout blew my speakers...LOL
Looks good


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 22, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, sorry, lol

I was smoking during the video, not thinking! lol


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Mar 22, 2011)

Blueberry, single plant, 2' x 2.5' several weeks to go! View attachment 1509068


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 26, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE, your avatars are distracting lol. TYVM. You should have a gallerie of photos for all to enjoy.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 26, 2011)

*hey wolf, you only need a "gentle" breeze on your girls, not hurricane force winds, lol!!!*


----------



## WolfScott (Mar 26, 2011)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> hey wolf, you only need a
> 
> hey wolf, you only need a "gentle" breeze on your girls, not hurricane force winds, lol!!!


LOL, I know, the fan is on low, the reason the sound is so loud is that the fan was blowing directly into the mic on the camera, I was very close to the fan. Plus I have my 400 watt light about 8 inches from the top of the plants, I'll upload a quieter video later! 

[video=youtube;cdsLvf9cw7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdsLvf9cw7M[/video]


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 27, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> hey Woodsman, mind sharing a little scrog pertinent info on chocolope.
> 
> Chocolope needs a bit more time in veg with training to fill the screens. Its not a real stress lover in my attempts, it will do it however. The flowering cycle makes up for it. I train then screen. Use fans on her, shes dense.


----------



## Kali Soul (Mar 28, 2011)

*LETS PUT THIS LOW YIELDER TO THE TEST *


Wat up people this is my second grow, well i didnt do sum research on this strain untill i got them.(thats why noobs should do research) this is strain is a low yielder but it depends on the grower.But the high is very good,and this is my first scrog so lets see how ill do

DAY 6 VEG

TODAY FEED with jacks 20-20-20
CALMAG
PPM300
PH.6.6
co2 1400ppm
TEMP 80
HUMID 45-50
1000 watt hps
View attachment 1518641View attachment 1518644View attachment 1518640View attachment 1518658


----------



## Kali Soul (Mar 28, 2011)

HELP ME OUT WIT MY SET UP PLZ

Q1-Is is ok to use jacks all purpose through out veg?i know thers one for veg but is this ok?

Q2-Can u mix other nutes with jacks?such as AN and liquid seaweed

Q3-how big should i make my screen since my table is 4.5x4.5 and my hood is the great white from sunleaves.
ill be using MH or HPS 1000w for flower.wat u think...

feel free to comment


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 3, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> HELP ME OUT WIT MY SET UP PLZ
> 
> Q1-Is is ok to use jacks all purpose through out veg?i know thers one for veg but is this ok?
> 
> ...


Don't know about the nutes but as far as Q3. I'd say figure on your flowers being as much as ten inches above your screen, and you want a 1000 watt light about two feet or so above your flowers, so.....take and hang your light 3 ft, or whatever you decide for distances, off the ground and see what kind of light pattern it puts out on the floor. Then build yourself a screen.


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the scrog!!! here's my current setup...
View attachment 1536472View attachment 1536473View attachment 1536474


----------



## streets (Apr 6, 2011)

brand new to scrog!!!!! hope i did good.


15 plants vegged for 5 days. white skunk, all plants are fimmed


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 6, 2011)

here's the last round
View attachment 1537078View attachment 1537079


----------



## ninjagaiden (Apr 7, 2011)

hey all just curious, how far along into flowering do you guys generally stop training? 

I assume if you want an even canopy, you have to keep tuckin ALL of the stem ends under the screen until you want to let them all start stretching up wards a bit above the screen.

So would a plan loosley based on this work?

-Once screen is about 50% full, switch to 12/12/
-Continue weaving stem ends under netting until the rest of the screen is filled up
-Strop training, allow plant to grow up wards through the screen for the rest of stretch period+flowering.

Is this about right?

Thanks


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sup Woodsman? I am loving this thread! I am doing my first Scrog with one Fire OG kush plant in a 5 gallon pot. I heard great things about Scrogging so I decided to give it a try! I am in my third week of veg and I have a few tops that are breaking thru the screen. When they reach at least 3 inches I plan to guide it to a farther hole, so I can let the other tops grow up to the screen and create an even canopy. I was a little confused and skeptical at first, but after reading most of this thread, I am confident on what I am about to do! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 7, 2011)

I would train the first two weeks of flower...after that....let the bitch do her own thing!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 7, 2011)

S.V.T. said:


> I love the scrog!!! here's my current setup...
> View attachment 1536472View attachment 1536473View attachment 1536474


 Hands down fantastic! Now SVT has reached new hights that I would like to strongly commend the effort on. As I am sure he will tell you, a beautiful garden such as this reaps its rewards! 
Keep us up SVT!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 7, 2011)

-Once screen is about 50% full, switch to 12/12/
-Continue weaving stem ends under netting until the rest of the screen is filled up
-Strop training, allow plant to grow up wards through the screen for the rest of stretch period+flowering.

Sounds good in theory, however half a screen rarely fills in two weeks granted its not a 2' X 2'. Use your preflower stretch to gain hight above the screen... Moved lights help in filling screens....


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Woodsman: I am in my 19th day of Veg, and my lil girl has finally hit my SCROG screen. Do you think that it will be possible for my screen to be 70% full by Day 30th? In 19 days my plant has grown 12.5 inches and really filled up from when I got it as a clone. Here are some recent pics.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 8, 2011)

WolfScott said:


> I just finished building and setting up an 8 foot by 3 foot scrog table, under a 1000 watt light with a 7 foot light mover. I wish I could take you up on that one plant scrog offer, but I don't have the time for a long vegg cycle. My home is currently under foreclosure, and I don't know how long I may have before they kick me out! I just hope I can get one or two grows done first!
> I will be using 5-7 Aurora Indica clones already started, fimmed and ready to move to the scrog room this Friday. I'll start a journal and post the link here then. I'll be using Black Gold Organic potting mix, in 5 gallon square pots. I'll post up some pics of the plants so far , and then On Friday I'll post up some pics of the new set up & equipment!
> 
> I don't know what nutes I want to use this time? I have Bio Canna which I never used before, but I have heard good things, and then I have Fox Farm which I've used for years.
> ...


Between those two I would use the whole FOX Farm setup. It does the job just fine! I am trying this new nutrient by House and Garden. My Hydro store was ranting and raving about it, so I got the whole setup on my current grow. I heard great things about it, and you can start feeding full strength right off the bat and every feeding!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 8, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Tell me about it! Just something about hanging drywall, crappy job of construction
> I'm going 5gal soil FFOF 4 plants Thought about hydro would be ideal for my height but I will manage with my screen. Seen a scrog grow in person awhile back so I have good idea what I need to do.
> 
> Buckets will sit 4.5in off ground, And the buckets are 15in tall cause I'm gonna double them up for a drainage system I'm going to build on the bottom of the outside bucket. It's pretty much a replica of the one I saw with some mods for my situation.


How did your grow turnout? I am currently doing 1 plant scrog in a 5 gallon bucket using FFOF and House and Garden Nutrients


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 8, 2011)

ninjagaiden said:


> hey all just curious, how far along into flowering do you guys generally stop training?
> 
> I assume if you want an even canopy, you have to keep tuckin ALL of the stem ends under the screen until you want to let them all start stretching up wards a bit above the screen.
> 
> ...



What's up man. Well, everyone has their own little differences and eccentricities when it comes to scrog. I've noticed that many do it very differently and most do it wrong.

First, there is no recipe for success or single method that's applicable to every strain and setup. You decide to stop training because you know the plant and how much bigger it will get and how high above the screen you want it. With a new strain, I would say fill it up 60(filled)/40(empty) for indica dom and 50/50 for even hybrids and 40/60 for sativa dom. Then train till the END of stretch. Once you know your plant and it's stretchiness or lack there of, you should start playing with growing it a little higher above the screen and only a little. That's most people's mistake, growing wayyyyy to high above the screen. Exactly how high you can go is ruled mainly by one thing, spacing. The taller you go....the more spaced out the colas will have to be to get light to most of the cola. I see so many scrogs where people just let it go and it ends up 1.5' to 2.5' above the screen densely packed together which is completely against the point and doesn't help yield and definately not quality. If you don't know how much it will stretch and decide to stop before the end you can get in trouble since you can't pull most branches back under the screen without breaking them once they get about 10" above the screen. Fortunately though, if you're are a little overgrown you can always cut branches out to make more room at the risk of a little stress.

Second, NO weaving. You pull them back under the screen when they are about 3"-4" above it and move them to the next hole going in the direction that you've planned for it. That's for a screen with 2"x2" mesh. Let them go about 6" above the screen if you're using 4"x4" mesh. If you weave they're stuck. Many times I've had to move a bud site a foot or more to fill in an area. Can't do that if you weave. 

Here's my cheese that I trained till the end of stretch. 15 day veg, 4oz. per, 4"-6" dense nugs. Could have been better too. I should have vegged another few days and filled up more of the screen. When they stopped stretching I had them at 3"-4" above the screen and they finished out at 4"-6". Could have gone another 2" with the spacing I had. 
View attachment 1539779View attachment 1539820View attachment 1539826
View attachment 1539885View attachment 1539887View attachment 1539889​ 
Right now I am dealing with an overgrown scrog. I'm excited about it though. Gives me a good chance to learn how to correct one while my grow is still small. Click on medical scrog 2.0 below to check it out. I haven't updated the overgrown room's pics for about a week. Will do soon though and you'll see a jungle. later


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's how I do things. I have to change rooms to stay perpetual so I'm not able to set up my screen until I switch the light cycle. I grow tall plants. My last round half of my plants were 6 ft. tall before they went under the screen and the other half I did a very simple method of training that is bending the main top over gently and then as it re-orients itself i pull it back down. In my experience this creates a lot of branching and is very low stress. If you do it right you can control the height of all of the branches on the plant, but my goal is to create as many long branches as i can. I'll add some bamboo to help train. View attachment 1540033View attachment 1540032View attachment 1540035

here's what it's like when I move them in.
View attachment 1540040View attachment 1540041

I'll be back with more after a snack...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ya well, results speak for themselves SVT and yours are looking pretty good. The pics on the previous page are a little deceptive. It looked like the screen was much lower because of your tall ceiling. After looking at your stuff, you kinda have to grow them taller so that you can get underneath the middle of the screen without killing yourself. Glad to see you've successfully adapted the technique to your your setup.


----------



## bigwood111 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a question. Can I turn off my exhaust fan if I use CO2 in the room without affecting the grow? This is my first ScRog grow and I have a 4x4 tent with a 600 watt lamp. I have a 8" exhaust fan for the room and leave the side panels cracked to draw fresh air in.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello SCRogenthusiasts!

I attached a few photos of my current endeavour at a SCRog grow in a ebb and flow system.(First attempt)

They are about 1 week in to 12/12 and I belive the strain (C99) Has a bit more stretch left.

Any tips or recommendations to make things better?


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 17, 2011)

I just put-together a Top-Drip bucket and I wanna scrog-it.
But I need to be able to get inside the bucket pretty often,
so I need to figure-out a way to attach the removable top portion of the bucket to a scrog frame
so I don't damage the plant when I lift up the top portion of the bucket if that makes sense.
Anybody got any ideas?
Thanx!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 17, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:


> I just put-together a Top-Drip bucket and I wanna scrog-it.
> But I need to be able to get inside the bucket pretty often,
> so I need to figure-out a way to attach the removable top portion of the bucket to a scrog frame
> so I don't damage the plant when I lift up the top portion of the bucket if that makes sense.
> ...


 Right above you is my post.....I have a Screen that is attached to the top portion of my flood and drain system. I just lift up on the top part and my whole screen and table w/ plants comes up, no damage at all.

Look at the pics to get an idea. All I did was use PVC to make a frame above it and then used zip ties to secure it to the top half of my system. Get creative dude, you can rig something up.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am on Day 31 of Veg, and was planning to switch to flower on Friday (3 more days). Do you think this is too soon to switch to flower? This is my first attempt at SCROG. I have a good amount of the screen filled up, but was waiting for 70% of the screen to be filled. What do you guys think?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just checking in guys.

I'm back and it's gonna get insane.

Friday morning the Flower Lab gets fired up.

With many new and mindblowing improvements.

Be nice and I'll share.

I guarandamntee this set up will bring a tear to yer eyeballs.

bb57

Back in the Labs sans Madds.


----------



## rrmcmaho (Apr 21, 2011)

So Im just getting the end of my veg cycle and I am attempting my first scrog. My grow room is 4x4x7 and I made my own frame the same dimensions of my room (4x4) and tied string to nails I put in every 6 inches. 

Im growing in soil, in 7 Gal smartpots, and have set the screen to be 19-20 inches from the tops of the pots. Of the six plants Ive got in there, 2 are poking about 3 inches above the screen from their main stalk, other branches are about 7 inches away. My other hybrid is about 2 inches from poking through the screen from its main stalk.

My indicas are just really bushing out and are just over a foot tall, not really close to the screen at all. I have been vegging for 7 weeks, but honestly probablly put myself back 2 weeks from waiting to transplant and not feeding well enough. Those problmes are fixed and these plants are growing fast.

My question(s) is, do you experienced scroggers think its still to early to flip my lights? Im a little worried Ill switch to flower and the plants wont completely fill out my screen. I really wish I took a pic this morning so you could see what I was talking about but hopefully you have a pretty good Idea from the explanation. 

Do you think I might have set my screen to high above the plants at 20"? Im flowering with a 1000w hps. How high would you suggest I keep my light above my screen? From what I have read I have gathered between 18-24 inches will be good. Thoughts?


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

rrmcmaho said:


> So Im just getting the end of my veg cycle and I am attempting my first scrog. My grow room is 4x4x7 and I made my own frame the same dimensions of my room (4x4) and tied string to nails I put in every 6 inches.
> 
> Im growing in soil, in 7 Gal smartpots, and have set the screen to be 19-20 inches from the tops of the pots. Of the six plants Ive got in there, 2 are poking about 3 inches above the screen from their main stalk, other branches are about 7 inches away. My other hybrid is about 2 inches from poking through the screen from its main stalk.
> 
> ...


 Are you using two different strains?? Its what it sounds like to me.
That is always a bad move.
One might stretch more than the other, one side will be fuller then the other.

Can you some how slant the screen. Making it shorter for the one smaller plants going bigger to the side with the larger plants? I would wait to see a pic to judge if you should flip the lights any time soon.


----------



## rrmcmaho (Apr 21, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Are you using two different strains?? Its what it sounds like to me.
> That is always a bad move.
> One might stretch more than the other, one side will be fuller then the other.
> 
> Can you some how slant the screen. Making it shorter for the one smaller plants going bigger to the side with the larger plants? I would wait to see a pic to judge if you should flip the lights any time soon.


Damn, ive got 2 master Kush, 1 Bluberry dream, 1 black domina and 2 heirloom bubbas. 4 different strains....I was thinking though, instead of slanting the screen how about putting the shorter plants on platforms to reach them up to the screen? Ill take a picture as soon as I get home and post it on here


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

NVM, just love how no one can respond and just goes on about their own bs


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> NVM, just love how no one can respond and just goes on about their own bs


I don't consider myself an expert, but I feel for you, so I'll help how I can. If anyone disagrees, the are more than welcome to jump in.

It looks to me like you're plants are ready to go to flower, BUT it also looks to me that your screen is too high for where the plants are at right now. I think if you were able to drop the screen a couple of inches, some of the lower branches would get to the screen and you'll be good to go.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

rrmcmaho said:


> Damn, ive got 2 master Kush, 1 Bluberry dream, 1 black domina and 2 heirloom bubbas. 4 different strains....I was thinking though, instead of slanting the screen how about putting the shorter plants on platforms to reach them up to the screen? Ill take a picture as soon as I get home and post it on here


Of course that will work.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> NVM, just love how no one can respond and just goes on about their own bs


 re-read your ? and is it that hard to answer?


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

i plan on running a perpetual, after clones have 2 weeks and have established some roots, i want to veg for a week, top, veg for another 1-2 weeks then flower. so 3 weeks of veg after clones been transplanted. at what point do i introduce the scrog? and what distance from the top of the clones?


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

matatan said:


> i plan on running a perpetual, after clones have 2 weeks and have established some roots, i want to veg for a week, top, veg for another 1-2 weeks then flower. so 3 weeks of veg after clones been transplanted. at what point do i introduce the scrog? and what distance from the top of the clones?


How well do you know the strain that you are working with?
All that information is dependent on a few characteristics the plants have and alot on what you supply for a environment.


----------



## 303 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got Durbn posion recirculating hydro. Just switched timer to 12/12. 4000 watts/SCROG


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

303 said:


> Got Durbn posion recirculating hydro. Just switched timer to 12/12. 4000 watts/SCROG


 Loving it. How big is that area WxL?


----------



## 303 (Apr 21, 2011)

4 4ftx5ft tables. Last run 5.5 lbs.. Added co2, seeing if there's a difference. I think my conditions are near perfect other than catching a couple mites I saw today.. ughh..


----------



## BBYY (Apr 21, 2011)

that DP must stretch mad eh? Imagine your canopy's get very big! GL w/ mites. I get problems with gnats every now n then. Fuckers drive me nutty.


----------



## matatan (Apr 21, 2011)

new strain i will be running ace of spade. mostly indica 80/20


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nitegazer said:


> I don't consider myself an expert, but I feel for you, so I'll help how I can. If anyone disagrees, the are more than welcome to jump in.
> 
> It looks to me like you're plants are ready to go to flower, BUT it also looks to me that your screen is too high for where the plants are at right now. I think if you were able to drop the screen a couple of inches, some of the lower branches would get to the screen and you'll be good to go.


Thanks I appreciate your response! These pics were from three days ago, and the lower sections have finally reached my screen! I am flowering tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

BBYY said:


> re-read your ? and is it that hard to answer?


No, but I reread your response and it doesn't make sense!


----------



## predd (Apr 22, 2011)

quick scrog question i see people use the term weaving, does that mean they tuck the branch over then under the screen or is it always better to just tuck everything underneath the screen during the stretch?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm thinking this oughta work for a while,,,,,,,,,


bb57


----------



## sgt d (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy shit, boomer, you should pull a couple of ounces outta there...

OK, I confess that I have not read the other 132 pages in this thread, but I don't have all life to figure this out...I need y'alls help here!

I have some Alien OG and Blue Dream on hydro tables. They're being top-fed atm, but they'll be flooded soon as I hook up the lines. I aim to put down the screen, but they are WAY TOO FUCKING BIG. Real big n tall, y'all. I've pruned em up, and I'm ready to put down a screen, but first: should I pinch and bend em down to the level of the screen BEFORE I put down the screen, or gently put it down and LST the hell out of em to deal with it?? Maybe I should forget about scrog as such and just use the net to hold em up?Thanks in advance...


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like to lower the screen an inch or two at a time to prevent any breaking or snapping.

takes an hour or two to drop the screen flat but,

it works for me,,,,,,,,,


bb57


----------



## CTtokin (Apr 22, 2011)

hey anyone here have any luck using the Tek4 T5 for scrog flowering? It pushes 20k lumens and i figured that a scrog would be the best way to flower with my light fixture. 

thanks


----------



## swaggersDlite (Apr 22, 2011)

To Anybody: just a tip for using your scrog cut away most of your veg under the screens this means leaves and any little worthless bud sights. It will help all your top colas be nice and girthy and super beautiful witch is what all of us strive for. Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 22, 2011)

Done properly and with 1000 watts of penetration the popcorn buds should not be an issue,,,,,,,,

scrogged *properly*

If yer screen is too high you have some trimming to do.

The proper height and it's all beautiful buddage above the screen.


bb57


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Boomer, I think your room is a bit small to grow! You sure you can fit any plants in there?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, i'll slip a few in shortly.

Just got back after spending the day tweaking this and that.

I think I'm finally done.

I'll update my journal after a meal, i'm starving.


bb57


----------



## throttle98 (Apr 24, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/427429-cab-800w-og-18-r.html my cab scrog. just posted.


----------



## dorje (Apr 26, 2011)

Found this thread last night - fantastic, learned alot. This will be my first inside grow and first scrog. Trainwreck and Dream Queen (Green Crack) in the 4x6 wrack. with a large adjust a wing and 1000w HSP Lumatek on a light mover. 2 White Widow an OG Kush and a Super Silver Haze in the 40"x40"wrack, medium ajw 600w hps. Roots organic soil, 5 gal smart pots, Earth Juice and hygrozome nutrients.
All the plants were a good 20" so I had to bend them over and stretch them out along the screen.. Started with 6 in the 4x6 then removed 2 in the middle. Figuring both the DQ and TR are super stretchy and I didn't want to over fill the screen. 
Didn't take into consideration how tight the room and how big I am. Its been a real struggle moving around the tight space. A bigger room next time with everything well off the ground. Getting too old for all this bending over and twisting around. AN automatic watering/feeding system that I installed today should help.
I'm planning on going 12/12 in a week.
Sorry photos aren't in any kind of order. #1 TR; #2 when I first layed them out under the screen a week or swo ago; #3 TR and DQ in the back ground; #4 my 7' high, 14x 6' room; #5 DQ on right TR on left; #6 small rack #7 my feet and TR.
Hoping TR doesn't get out of hand.
Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 26, 2011)

dorje, NICELY done.

Get that first indoor grow under yer belt and you'll be ready to improve yer room. And from the looks of it ya did a good job for the space you have,
I like the walls. I feel ya on needing more space. One of the things that drove me to design the Labs. Lots of working room.

But again, nicely done.

bb57


----------



## dorje (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Boomer.
Noticed I fried a few shoots last night so raised the lights. I try to keep the temp below 85; but the FCs varry widely. The Adj wings have a hot spot under the outer trailing edge and not under the bulb, unlike most reflectors I guess. On the 1000 watter I hope the light mover will take care of that. The fcs are about 6000 at that spot, under the bulb 3500 which is now 24" above the canopy. About the same for the 600, but its 20" above the canopy. I've tried the super spreaders. Damned if I can get a light pattern anything like the claims. I end up with a 4000 fc difference between under the bulb and the edge, without I get a 2500 fc difference or less.
The dream queen and trainwreck are taking off so I think I need to switch to 12/12 soon; the white widows on the other screen are a little slow pokey. Will stick to fewer strains next time. But if the screens don't fill I can add a grand daddy purp or purple kush.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 27, 2011)

something im considering doing next hydro run... 3 ft diameter screen @ 3 ft long hanging horizontally with a 600 maybe 2 in a cool tube inside. This would be hung over my rdwc system with 4 plants... I can actually add another foot to the diameter if need be.
Any thoughts?


----------



## grat311 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm starting my first scrog any day now. ( waiting on germination), my box is 4ft tall by 4ft wide, by only 16 inches deep. I'm using a 250 watt cfl grow bulb and plenty of other cfl's and side flourescents. I have everything ready to go, I'm gonna be using 5 gallon smart pots for the first time. My question is, has anyone had any experience doing a scrog in a box my size? I'm kinda concerned about the heighth of the net. Everyone has a different answer ya know! I plan on only growing one plant in there, a northern light feminized. the box is 4ft wide and tall but the net is like 3 and a half. And I need room of course for the lights and reflector. I've got enough room but I'm wondering if I should keep the screen a little lower for my first scrog to get the bugs worked out a bit. I've done plenty of reading on the subject but I still can't seem to figure out the best heighth for my situation. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## sleezy1 (Apr 28, 2011)

grat311 said:


> Hey guys, I'm starting my first scrog any day now. ( waiting on germination), my box is 4ft tall by 4ft wide, by only 16 inches deep. I'm using a 250 watt cfl grow bulb and plenty of other cfl's and side flourescents. I have everything ready to go, I'm gonna be using 5 gallon smart pots for the first time. My question is, has anyone had any experience doing a scrog in a box my size? I'm kinda concerned about the heighth of the net. Everyone has a different answer ya know! I plan on only growing one plant in there, a northern light feminized. the box is 4ft wide and tall but the net is like 3 and a half. And I need room of course for the lights and reflector. I've got enough room but I'm wondering if I should keep the screen a little lower for my first scrog to get the bugs worked out a bit. I've done plenty of reading on the subject but I still can't seem to figure out the best heighth for my situation. Any help would be much appreciated.


Hey bud,

I am growing one plant in a 5 gallon pot in a grow box. My dimensions are like 2 1/2 feet wide, 19 inch deep and 4 feet tall. So we are in a similar situation. I set my SCROG screen 13 inches above the pot itself. This is also my first SCROG and things are working out for me. Check out my grow, it is in my signature. Anyways, I am using LEDs so we both dont really have the heat issues associated with the HID bulbs. Anyways, hope that helped.


----------



## greenops (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 1573940What up scroggers?
I'm on my first grow with 6 plants in a cab, 250w HPS. My grow space is 3.1ft x 1.8ft and it's getting crowded. I cant let the plants grow taller than 3.5 ft. They're vegging for 3.5 weeks now and I was advised scrog is the way to go, so I'll be fixing the screen today and soon switch to 12/12. 
My question is would it be advisable to keep all 6 plants or should I get rid of one or two plants? 
Also you see the net screen I bought in the picture, couldnt get a better one. I think its made of plastic and the squares are 4.8x4.8inch. Will this do?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*WhoDat - Vertical SCROG's are the shit so you should go for it if you have the room.



Just dropping in to show what I have going.


Bloom Day 2

*View attachment 1574636



*Bloom Day 5*

View attachment 1574637



*Today is Bloom Day 7 and they are sleeping, but will perk up at lights on.
I'll post a lights on pic a little later.
You'll be surprised at how much they stand at attention.

*View attachment 1574643


*I might also let them grow a little more before training again, which has been daily since Bloom started.



Now with lights on.

*View attachment 1574760
* 


I will have to go in later tonight and train some more.
Have some holes in the middle and around the outside to fill.
The front right corner is for the 2 DPD that are/were slower to veg.


...
*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 28, 2011)

Fellow Scroggers. I need the best. I need a partner. I would like to formally invite someone to join forces with me and start something new and big here in Alaska. I am talking soon, completly legal and designed for Alaska Medical Marijuana Patients only. This will change the state, give the ability to patients to reasonably access necessities, and create a window for more opportunities in the future. I am only here in Anchorage for a week or two to meet and will be getting spinal sugury this Friday. Medical Marijuana Patients Only.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 28, 2011)

Flo, your screen is green!

HAHA - Still waiting to see how this turn out. and again cannot +rep.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*Thanks BBYY ! lol

Just updated with the lights on pic.


...
*


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 1574785

I missed a spot.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*+REP SVT !

But as beautiful as that is, it's not SCROG but instead SOG from the looks of those 4 inch holes !
Don't see them trained under or weaved through the netting.

*View attachment 1574809


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 28, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *+REP SVT !
> 
> But as beautiful as that is, it's not SCROG but instead SOG from the looks of those 4 inch holes !
> Don't see them trained under or weaved through the netting.
> ...


ahhhh, but it is a scrog. I'll take some pic's later of the underside. There is a lot of weaving going on, it's hard to see but there are two layers of screen. The layer that you see is for support.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*I stand corrected if that's the case, and I apologize.
+REP asap for taking it on the chin like a man and instead of getting sensitive and pissy !!!!!
*


----------



## grat311 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya thanks for the info. yours is looking good man! Right now I have the screen fixed about 12 inches above the pot, so I'll just stick with that then. My seed just sprouted today so I'll be scroggin in no time!


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 28, 2011)

*Mines is 8 inches above the pot and the net is 2.5ft x 2.5ft.
I have 17 inch biceps and can reach under that with no prob.
If you can lower your net, you'll get more colas above the net.
2 - 4 inches lower makes a big difference at harvest.
*


----------



## S.V.T. (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 1575180View attachment 1575181View attachment 1575182View attachment 1575183View attachment 1575184


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 28, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Fellow Scroggers. I need the best. I need a partner. I would like to formally invite someone to join forces with me and start something new and big here in Alaska. I am talking soon, completly legal and designed for Alaska Medical Marijuana Patients only. This will change the state, give the ability to patients to reasonably access necessities, and create a window for more opportunities in the future. I am only here in Anchorage for a week or two to meet and will be getting spinal sugury this Friday. Medical Marijuana Patients Only.


Would I qualify?

Where's the darn application?

Got my ears up on this and would like to hear more


bb57


----------



## greenops (Apr 29, 2011)

greenops said:


> View attachment 1573940What up scroggers?
> I'm on my first grow with 6 plants in a cab, 250w HPS. My grow space is 3.1ft x 1.8ft and it's getting crowded. I cant let the plants grow taller than 3.5 ft. They're vegging for 3.5 weeks now and I was advised scrog is the way to go, so I'll be fixing the screen today and soon switch to 12/12.
> My question is would it be advisable to keep all 6 plants or should I get rid of one or two plants?
> Also you see the net screen I bought in the picture, couldnt get a better one. I think its made of plastic and the squares are 4.8x4.8inch. Will this do?



Anyone? I'm planning to fix the screen tomorrow. Can somebody tell me what would yield more in my grow space? Keep all 6 or reduce number of plants?


----------



## beano2k8 (Apr 29, 2011)

would 8weeks be ok for flowering of cheese?


----------



## beano2k8 (Apr 29, 2011)

i would take 2 out. i av 2 in a 3x2. keep em for mothers


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey FlowGrow,

You wanted a peak under my,,,,,,,,,

Here ya go sport.


bb57


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Apr 30, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Hey FlowGrow,
> 
> You wanted a peak under my,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


 
damn, its a tsunami, been waiting for a peak...lol


----------



## S.V.T. (May 1, 2011)

Day 40 Update

View attachment 1579179


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 1, 2011)

hi fellow riu ers this is my first scrog in a diy version of a undercurrent system i know this is being lazy as i could of looked through the thread but is it necesary to trim off the under growth as i have not done,all leaves are healthy green there is plenty of air flow underneath just wondered if it will effect final yield here is a pic 3 weeks ago just before i flipped
View attachment 1579212

and here they are now they seem an look healthy these are 2 weeks an 3 days into flower
View attachment 1579213
View attachment 1579216View attachment 1579214View attachment 1579215
oh there white widow cannot remember if there white label or ghsc, i may have to try an bend a couple of heads or trim a few more leaves because they have got a bit tall an left the other smaller nodes/heads under the taller heads growth the smaller heads are above the screen but like i say there being shadowed by the leaves from the taller ones


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 1, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Hey FlowGrow,
> 
> You wanted a peak under my,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


damn boomer that setup is sweet love crisp white lines


----------



## 303 (May 6, 2011)

Coming along just nice..


----------



## dorje (May 7, 2011)

Found a patch of pm on a Trainwreck yesterday. Sprayed with neem oil and spent a few hours on my back cutting and cleaning out the undergrowth on the TR/Dream Queen screen. I'm crossing my fingers I don't shock them into reverting to veg. Fed them with Earth Juice's bloom mix. Got to do the same thinning with the White Widow/SSH/OG K screen.
I keep the night time temps at low 70s, one circulation fan, a heater and the exhaust and intake fans come on whenever the temp rises above 74. Maybe need to set it lower so the temps are in the high 60s? Daytime temps are set at 80. Humidity's controlled only by the air flow/temp, it is what it is, somewhere between 40 and 60%; the high range at night.
Well that doesn't work. The humidity was 90% when I checked this morning, the temp was 63. Time for the heater not set right. Had been off for 2 hours.I didn't have enough air flow last night. Need to set the exhaust on a frequency timer and not control with the temp/timer. Maybe need to pop for a dehumidifier or a temp/humidity control.
But the good news, TR & DQ look happy and I think grew at least an inch last night.
The middle pic is of the WW/SSH/OGK screen before cleaning and thining - I'll do that today.


----------



## Otherexacerbater (May 7, 2011)

here's a pick of my 5 strain (6 plants total) DWC scrog under a 600w. This is day 40 in flower
View attachment 1588875View attachment 1588876


----------



## brandon727272 (May 13, 2011)

I know this has probably been asked and answered already... But do people use the Scrog technique outdoors? I'm concerned about height of plants and this seems like a great way to control it.


----------



## BBYY (May 14, 2011)

View attachment 1598806Just wanting to come back and show off the C99 @ 35 days(ish)View attachment 1598801


----------



## unity (May 14, 2011)

View attachment 1599100View attachment 1599099View attachment 1599098Cheers Scrogers! Nice to see how scroging has become popular. Nice nugs you got in that screen BBYY!
I'm scroging some Masterbubbas, but they are going to be in veg another week or so. Very dense growing plant ...
The screen is a 4x4 under a 600 mh (for now, hps in a view days)


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 14, 2011)

BBYY said:


> View attachment 1598806Just wanting to come back and show off the C99 @ 35 days(ish)View attachment 1598801


you get the pineapple pheno?


----------



## BBYY (May 14, 2011)

Tonaloc989 said:


> you get the pineapple pheno?


 I am not thinking so, things have gone rotten in there.


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 14, 2011)

BBYY said:


> I am not thinking so, things have gone rotten in there.


? smellwise?


----------



## BBYY (May 14, 2011)

Tonaloc989 said:


> ? smellwise?


 Of course, here is a snap without flash. I would quote mrsoul himself on the smell of these


> a HEAVENLY scent of tropical fruit and berries


and


> this &#8220;evil&#8221; scent in it too, like rotting meat,


 I wouldnt go as far as meat, maybe closer to day 50 , more like rotten fruit....Smells delicious. 
View attachment 1600413View attachment 1600414


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 15, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Of course, here is a snap without flash. I would quote mrsoul himself on the smell of these
> and I wouldnt go as far as meat, maybe closer to day 50 , more like rotten fruit....Smells delicious.
> View attachment 1600413View attachment 1600414


ohhhhh see idk what i thought. but rotten fruit interesting. i got some pe which is supposedly a cross strain of c99. i wouldnt growing some c99 at all


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 15, 2011)

BBYY said:


> View attachment 1598806Just wanting to come back and show off the C99 @ 35 days(ish)View attachment 1598801


 Whos Cindy?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 15, 2011)

SVT, fine secondary support, good call most scroggers neglect to consider. Glad someone was able to make note so that the topic was brought to attention again. Your "overgrown" scrogs that you folks mention are simply extra bud you didnt plan to have. Give it support lightly, remove some foliage for light to pen and your dandy. Cool your lighting well, if your hight space limited. 

Woodsman~ Purplewreck/chillum and Anchorage City lights tonight folks.... Spinal work complete. Floating Medical Garden Pics this fall, we have a house boat with an top deck green house....


----------



## BBYY (May 15, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Whos Cindy?


 Wait, So your saying you have not heard?


----------



## Icemud (May 15, 2011)

Wow...I am really impressed by all the different SCROG grow ops!!! I can't wait till mine is a sea of beautiful buds like you all have shown. Everyone Join me on my 1st ever grow, as well as first SCROG. Everyone is welcome to visit and comment on my grow journal and I will do my best to post details every day along with pics. I made my Scrog screen today and built the whole thing for under 20$. I am growing 2x Blue Dragon (Blueberry x Sour Diesel), 2x Chemband (Headband OG x Chemdawg) and 2x University Hill's OG. I am running a dual light setup in a 2x4 tent, one 400w MH conversion and one 600W HPS on a lumitek dimmable ballast. (currently running at 400 in veg). If you would like all the details of what I am using my journal is very detailed...Please let me know what you think of my setup and how my ladies are doing...this is my first time and I am trying to do it the best I can so I can set the bar high!! Thanks..!!

View attachment 1601164View attachment 1601165View attachment 1601166View attachment 1601167View attachment 1601168


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure this has been posted before but don't want to read 35 pages ... Anyways whats the best height for the screen above your pots? Is there a good range? I am 18 inches above my pots... I added my screen late, my shit is already around a foot and half tall. My plants are NOT tangled in the screen yet so I can still fix it, thats if my screen is to tall.

Any suggestions?


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

It's a matter of how long you want to veg. I keep mine as low as I can while still being able to work under the screen. In your case I would lower it as much as you can without breaking any shoots, and you will be well ahead with filling the screen. Consider two people to place the screen


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

*Damn how am I just now finding this thread? I'll have to read thru it later*


----------



## BBYY (May 17, 2011)

But you should post some scrog pics now


BluBerry said:


> *Damn how am I just now finding this thread? I'll have to read thru it later*


----------



## BluBerry (May 17, 2011)

*Small compared to others in here. Here's my 2 El Monstre ladies* *8 weeks of 12/12*

View attachment 1605275View attachment 1605277View attachment 1605278View attachment 1605281View attachment 1605287View attachment 1605294View attachment 1605298View attachment 1605299View attachment 1605301View attachment 1605299View attachment 1605306


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, that looks like some dangy shit 
Congrats!


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 17, 2011)

unity said:


> It's a matter of how long you want to veg. I keep mine as low as I can while still being able to work under the screen. In your case I would lower it as much as you can without breaking any shoots, and you will be well ahead with filling the screen. Consider two people to place the screen



Well heres a few pictures.. I just took the screen out and cut the legs down 4 more inches so now the plants are in it... This is my first scrog and I could only make the screen a certain size so it would fit threw my closet door.. I hope it's big enough, I think theres a total of 60 or more squares 2.5x2.5... With four plants. The strain is kushberry.. blueberry and og kush.


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

Ant Grows Dank said:


> Well heres a few pictures.. I just took the screen out and cut the legs down 4 more inches so now the plants are in it... This is my first scrog and I could only make the screen a certain size so it would fit threw my closet door.. I hope it's big enough, I think theres a total of 60 or more squares 2.5x2.5... With four plants. The strain is kushberry.. blueberry and og kush.


Well, look at that  It is a bit small, but nothing wrong with that! It will make it easy on your first grow. Diferent strains always worrie me in a scrog, due to their different stretch and flowering. Having said that my best bud always has 2 different strains in there and seems to manage just fine. Can you reach all the way back?


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 17, 2011)

It's a bitch to reach back but I can do it ok but my girl friend is tiny and can do it... The screen is 22 inches wide by 36 inches long.. The biggest I could fit, I had to shuve the bitch threw but it finally went lol. I am just really crammed where ever I go... I am in the top floor which is a half story so the roof is slanted.. My room is a 4x4 but as low as 3 foot ceilings up to 6 feet tall. The one back wall on the other side sits the attic which was very hard to over come heating issues in my spot, but after 4 years I finally got it down lol...This closet is pretty much hell to grow in but all I have for now and works descent.. 

Thats the whole reason why i decided to try a scrog because of stupid room restrictions. So I figured keep the plants shorter more bushier and have more bud sites come up to the top which = scrog lol.

Thanks for the help though and I will update in this thread on the regular... I figure I might veg for another 2-3 weeks then flip, Ill decide for sure though once the screen starts filling in.


----------



## unity (May 17, 2011)

The deep side is 36" ? Just make sure you check (before they get to big), if you can reach the back squares. You will usually need 2 hands in order to manipulate the shoot. Until I had my new grow space I could usually not reach the back section of my screen, and mine was 32". I only had access from the front. I might just have short stubby arms lol.
I didn't realize from your first pics that it was 36", that is not a bad size at all.
Yeah, I'd love to see how this progresses, make sure to keep posting.


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 17, 2011)

Ill do another update in a week probably... And yes it is 36in long by 22in wide.. I can reach to the back it's a bitch but I have pretty long skinny arms lol...

Ill keep yall posted..

Thanks again


----------



## 303 (May 19, 2011)

Aww yeaa!!


----------



## dorje (May 19, 2011)

I 've got one 3x4 screen with 2 white widow, 1og kush​ and a super silver haze. Its pretty crowded. Should I thin out the small buds and just keep the central colas? Hard to see from these photos but during the stretch a central cola about 8" long developed with 4 or 5 side shoots about 3" long with a bud on the each end. I don't have room to pull these under the screen everything is just jammed together.


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

can u scrog from seed or does it have 2 be clones my seeds r just 3 week old and i wanted to do the scrog method but wen i read up it only mentioned clones


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 20, 2011)

lol you can scrog from seed.


----------



## 303 (May 20, 2011)

red662 said:


> can u scrog from seed or does it have 2 be clones my seeds r just 3 week old and i wanted to do the scrog method but wen i read up it only mentioned clones


 Its more desirable to use clones due to the fact its all the same genetics, height should all remain the same and yield is consistent.


----------



## 303 (May 20, 2011)

dorje said:


> I 've got one 3x4 screen with 2 white widow, 1og kush​ and a super silver haze. Its pretty crowded. Should I thin out the small buds and just keep the central colas? Hard to see from these photos but during the stretch a central cola about 8" long developed with 4 or 5 side shoots about 3" long with a bud on the each end. I don't have room to pull these under the screen everything is just jammed together.


 At this point I wouldn't touch it, correct me if I'm wrong but thinning lower leaves and buds will affect your overall yeild. You may see larger colas but I really think you'll loose overall weight. I'd only lollipop them in a veg state, let em recover then flip 12/12. The way your doing your SCROG is the same way I am. Last harvest got 7.5lbs off 4k. The trellis really for me is used to support the branches and weight of buds I don't have time to veg.


----------



## red662 (May 21, 2011)

303 said:


> At this point I wouldn't touch it, correct me if I'm wrong but thinning lower leaves and buds will affect your overall yeild. You may see larger colas but I really think you'll loose overall weight. I'd only lollipop them in a veg state, let em recover then flip 12/12. The way your doing your SCROG is the same way I am. Last harvest got 7.5lbs off 4k. The trellis really for me is used to support the branches and weight of buds I don't have time to veg.


 i have never heard the term lolly pop them what do u mean?
this link is my pics as of yesterday just 3 week from seed one is a lot smaller its blueberry healty but takin its time which is fair enough lol, any input?its not my first time done a few averagin bout300 grams from 6 plants i know that sounds low but on average from say the last 5 thats what it averaged out at.
usin top max, bio grow, bio heaven bio bloom n biobizz soil havent started the proper feed as yet but will b startin soon enough. im under a 600 watt cool tube which i find dead handy for the heat control. gonna have to incorperate my carbon filter since these pics 2-3 days ago they hav grown a couple inch n started to stink haha lovely but hard to explain to the visotors.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/432972-big-budda-cheese-yummy-input.html


----------



## red662 (May 21, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/432972-big-budda-cheese-yummy-input.html

sorry thats the link


----------



## S.V.T. (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 1611240View attachment 1611241View attachment 1611242View attachment 1611243View attachment 1611244View attachment 1611245View attachment 1611246View attachment 1611247


----------



## unity (May 21, 2011)

Well look at that  
Good job!


----------



## matatan (May 22, 2011)

thats absolutely fucking ridiculous.... i wish i lived there


----------



## red662 (May 22, 2011)

303 said:


> Its more desirable to use clones due to the fact its all the same genetics, height should all remain the same and yield is consistent.


 i was kinda thinking that thanks 303


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 25, 2011)

Well I got a update.. Plants are growing real well... Alot of shutes are shooting up and getting pretty bushy in there...

The only question is, I have some fan leaves that are blocking some shutes... Can I just remove them even tho they are perfectly healthy? Leave them? How much should I clear out? Any help would be awesome heres some pics...

Just ordered my eye hortilux bulb too.. Ill probably veg for two more weeks then switch what yall think?


----------



## BBYY (May 25, 2011)

I like to tuck my leafs under. I prune fan leafs and growth that don't make it to the screen after a few weeks of flowerin (when the inital stretch is done)


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 25, 2011)

What up fellow ScrOG people? Here's the next grow all lined up. I built a new table fsince my last grow, now the heights are nice and even. There are two separate trays here and the screen disconnects in the middle, so that i can harvest and replant one side or the other, therefore i can run different strains at the same time. In these pics the super stretched out looking strain is Super Silver Haze, the other squatty one is UDubb, there are four of each. Above them are two 600w digi's, i plant on eventually adding two more 600 watters. The plants are vegged in a different area. the screen here is about 11-12 inches above the pots so i move the plants in when they are 16 inches or so. however this time the SSH was two feet when i moved them in. i had to bush whack the fuck out of them but they seemed to like it and still got a bit out of control on me. my goal is too keep it at 16 colas per plant and have a nice even canopy, but its already a bit out of control this time. no worries though it will still put off a ton of bud, maybe just in the form of smaller buds. 

Oh and that pretty gal in the corner is a Shiskaberry, she gets to grow on the table next cycle.
View attachment 1617981View attachment 1617983View attachment 1617985View attachment 1617986


----------



## dorje (May 30, 2011)

Hi RP; nice setup. I see your using adjustawings. Have you tried the super spreaders, wondering what your experience was?? Darned if I can replicate the claims by the manufacturer; basically gave up on them. My setup is on page 133 if your interested.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 30, 2011)

I've never used one, but i may or may not get them in the future. I am really not all that impressed with the hoods, they seem kind of cheap for how expensive they are. they can really easily get fucked up when you are putting them together and then they will never have the proper shape.


----------



## C.Indica (May 30, 2011)

Looks great, so basically set up your screen, let it start to fill in, flower, and prune weak undergrowth after a couple weeks?

And I'm almost positive that the "UDubb" your talking about is UW, as in University of Washington.
Not certain, since there's so many silly names for pot these days, but whenever I hear that word it means UW..


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 31, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Looks great, so basically set up your screen, let it start to fill in, flower, and prune weak undergrowth after a couple weeks?
> 
> And I'm almost positive that the "UDubb" your talking about is UW, as in University of Washington.
> Not certain, since there's so many silly names for pot these days, but whenever I hear that word it means UW..


I transfer in the plants from the veg side when they are 6 inches or so taller than my screen that way i can start training right away. eventually everything under the canopy will be cut out and most of the smaller buds, that way the bigger colas can have all the room they want. I do not trim everything at one particular time. I just take off a little here and a little there and eventually everything comes into shape.

UDubb is the UofW strain, 6 to one half a dozen to the other. Its knock out bud, heavy heaavy stone. I pretty much do not smoke it unless i plan on taking a 4 hour nap or better.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 31, 2011)

Howdy Folk, dropping in to give my High Five to all the SCROG supporters. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 31, 2011)

s.v.t. said:


> light movers, you will impress your self!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 31, 2011)

Sorry I could not Photo, I thought I would share regardless. I dropped by an old buddies place to check out the buzz. I walked in and was blown away!!!

This guy took me up on my idea and created a high pressure flow recirculating DWC system with a 500 gall res for his roots, if that wasn't cool enough, he brews his own organic nute tea bath. The scrog was head height allowing him to WALK under the screen, and fill nearly 4 feet of vertical space in a surface area scrog of 20' X 20' with MONSTER colas! RAISE THE BAR FOLKS GROW BIG! It pays off, I see. 

Again sorry, his wishes were not to have his garden photoed however I will mock it up as soon as I return to the state and post it here. Take care!
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 31, 2011)

This occurs with Single cola dominant plants, SSH does that. Obviously a plant that can be scrogged however, tends to be a bit less even. You can test your production against another grown without screening to see what produces better and typically the result is to close to shy away from Scrog unless the plant does not do well under stress. SSH gets scrogged here too.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 31, 2011)

View attachment 1627246View attachment 1627247View attachment 1627248This is my ssh right now. it was tough just to keep it this even. in the last pic the ssh is only on the left, the right is udubb.


----------



## dapio (May 31, 2011)

So just had a partial good trip to home depot I just wasted 15 dollars on some string that was to thick to act as my screen I tried to get chicken wire but I am only doing a 2'x2'x'2 rectangular prism and they were selling their rolls for like 30$ a pop! could anyone give me any ideas on what to put on top of this? here is a couple pictures.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Hey sgroggers! 
Heres my next adventure, fingers crossed.


----------



## dapio (May 31, 2011)

I think my brain just melted awesome man! could you give me any ideas for my pathetic little 2x2 PVC structure lol... good luck with that whatever it is!


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2011)

Thank you 

Im not sure what to cover your frame with... I would say this stuff that I use but its just a lil more than the chicken wire... Im a nooby scrogger to so not the best person to ask. sorry I cant help.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 31, 2011)

just use that string you bought and tie up a grid.


----------



## dapio (May 31, 2011)

no problem who! and robert I tried but I bought rope and it was simply to thick it wouldn't stay tied did I just make dummy move and buy rope instead of string is there like a special type of string I should get like a name or just anything I could get my hands on in particular sorry im a very visual person if it doesn't click in my head all together I make things a lot harder than they are.


----------



## Beansly (May 31, 2011)

Sup scrogers. Here's mine.
View attachment 1627603View attachment 1627604View attachment 1627605View attachment 1627607


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 31, 2011)

dapio said:


> no problem who! and robert I tried but I bought rope and it was simply to thick it wouldn't stay tied did I just make dummy move and buy rope instead of string is there like a special type of string I should get like a name or just anything I could get my hands on in particular sorry im a very visual person if it doesn't click in my head all together I make things a lot harder than they are.


 Anything will work. Look for something thin and strong that will be easy to tie, nylon string works just fine.


----------



## Robert Paulson (May 31, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Sup scrogers. Here's mine.
> View attachment 1627603View attachment 1627604View attachment 1627605View attachment 1627607


 Lookin good. Do you like the chicken wire or do you sometimes wish you had bigger wholes to work with?


----------



## Beansly (May 31, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Lookin good. Do you like the chicken wire or do you sometimes wish you had bigger wholes to work with?


Sometime I do yeah, but since I tie down on top rather than below the net, it doesn't really matter. I wouldn't use anything smaller than chicken wire tho.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 1, 2011)

ScrOG is a method of LST, just not the same as yours. Check these out, try to follow the top nug. Wouldn't you say that is LST?View attachment 1627681View attachment 1627680View attachment 1627684View attachment 1627686


----------



## dapio (Jun 1, 2011)

most definitely I would say that is LST on a whole other level honestly the only difference I see between SCROG and LST is that you have to veg the plant up to the screen and that costs you a little bit more money for the extra time in veg possibly rather then preparing a canopy from the start however if you do not have a good circumference in your pot you run out of room and uncontrollable stretching begins happened to me with my current grow in my 3 gallon smart pots really made me cringe it is pretty much the reason why I am determined to take up SCROG

However, does the extra maturity of the plant give you thicker colas in your opinion rather then just trying to build an even canopy from the base of the pot?


----------



## Shadydude (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;GyUypOw1g-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyUypOw1g-g[/video]


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Has anyone incorporated LSTing and SCROGing?​
> View attachment 1627663​
> Should make for some monster plants.
> I'm going to do a miniature version with one of my plants on my
> ...


"_The shortest point from A to B is a strait line, thus spiraling growth takes longer. Low Stress Training occurs during SCROG. Most of my plants however do get trained prior to entering the scrog. Directing branches outward will achieve uniformity at a much faster rate than the suggested image above." 

Reading through some of the early pages of this thread will introduce you to LSTing with scrog. Many cultivationists here have implemented the techniques successfully. 

_


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Hi Guys, I am on Day 31 of Veg, and was planning to switch to flower on Friday (3 more days). Do you think this is too soon to switch to flower? This is my first attempt at SCROG. I have a good amount of the screen filled up, but was waiting for 70% of the screen to be filled. What do you guys think?


If you don't get an answer right away, typically its due to being a repeat question. Most folks can find the answer to any scrog question by reading back into the thread. Hope this helps pal.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2011)

Howdy Casey!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks to this thread this is what im working with!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 2, 2011)

Yo Sleezy1, those babies look great. they look very similar to my purp kush. they also stretched way above the screen. how tall above the screen were they when you switched to 12/12?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks to this thread this is what im working with!


Looks great, what size container is she in?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, this growbox I was growing in is so damn small! I set the screen 13 inches above my 5 gallon pot. I started off doing an LED experiment, then expanded to a bigger grow. You guys can see both of them in my signature. The tallest colas are 14 inches, with the other ones at 9-10 inches. Luckily im using LED lights cuz I am like 3 inches away from the light! Trial and error


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Yo Sleezy1, those babies look great. they look very similar to my purp kush. they also stretched way above the screen. how tall above the screen were they when you switched to 12/12?


They were about 2 inches above the screen, switched at 70% full. Check out my full grow journal on my sig.


----------



## dapio (Jun 2, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> "_The shortest point from A to B is a strait line, thus spiraling growth takes longer. Low Stress Training occurs during SCROG. Most of my plants however do get trained prior to entering the scrog. Directing branches outward will achieve uniformity at a much faster rate than the suggested image above."
> 
> Reading through some of the early pages of this thread will introduce you to LSTing with scrog. Many cultivationists here have implemented the techniques successfully.
> 
> _


 It makes since just like one thread I read that described a method of topping to get rid of problems with the main cola and the other shoots getting to the screen in similar time it seems that making a bushy base at the bottom would allow your screen to rise to a much more manageable canopy to work with.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 2, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I know this has probably been asked and answered already... But do people use the Scrog technique outdoors? I'm concerned about height of plants and this seems like a great way to control it.


No reply, scrog is still a big option for my girls in the ground and I had a few questions about the yield scrogging produces. Would a plant harvest a higher yield topped and LST'd, or topped and then laced through chicken wire? I'm trying to keep my plants under 3 feet tall but trying to still get a nice harvest. Thanks guys, +rep.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> No reply, scrog is still a big option for my girls in the ground and I had a few questions about the yield scrogging produces. Would a plant harvest a higher yield topped and LST'd, or topped and then laced through chicken wire? I'm trying to keep my plants under 3 feet tall but trying to still get a nice harvest. Thanks guys, +rep.


It might depend on genetics... maybe some strains dont take well to any form of training.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> No reply, scrog is still a big option for my girls in the ground and I had a few questions about the yield scrogging produces. Would a plant harvest a higher yield topped and LST'd, or topped and then laced through chicken wire? I'm trying to keep my plants under 3 feet tall but trying to still get a nice harvest. Thanks guys, +rep.


 Place your screen and keep working your tops outward filling your surface space (even the tops in the center of your screen). Do not however, allow the tops to remain through the screen until you are nearing the photo-period. Pull them back through, and bend them outward to a new hole during vegg. Once your plant shows signs of flowering, allow the plant to grow through. You will most likely need a secondary screen to support the weight of toppling colas above the screen. Introduce a large mesh 6" or larger; typically does well with most strains. You will love your outdoor carpet of ganja come fall! ENJOY

_Scrog is a constant form of LST (low stress training). Cannabis under stress produces "chemical hormones" called auxin. Levels of auxin can produce various results. Large robust growth rates, expedited flowering, as well as hermaphroditic results. Knowing what your strain handles helps in determining a good scrog strain. Outdoors, wind and weather play key roles in preparing plants for bearing weight of fruits by conditioning the plant in a manner that produces structural stability under those condition. SCROG outdoors can do several things for a gardener besides keep things nice and neat. Understanding how and why will give you a better idea of what to do with your outdoor crops. I scrog outdoor. And not just Cannabis!  _


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Why LST Works*
One of the #1 things you need to understand about LST: *auxins*. If you don&#8217;t understand them, then you are just putting strings on your plant so they look like other plants in pictures.
Auxins are plant hormones that interact with other plant hormones to form the &#8220;plant nervous system&#8221; in the most simplest terms. Auxins are used to help stimulate nearly all facets of plant growth. Auxins are used to help promote new root growth and is often part of what is used in rooting compounds or rooting hormones that are so popular in marijuana horticulture. There has also been research (in the 50s I believe) that indicates that levels of auxins also in&#64258;uence the sex of a marijuana plant. Some research has also indicated that levels of auxins also play a role in the ways &#64258;owers mature on a plant.
Most of all, auxins, in marijuana plants, are known for producing adventiti ous buds along the stem and in the roots. Adventitious is sort of like it sounds: it&#8217;s the &#8220;adventurous&#8221; part of the plant that sprouts when the plant is wounded or trained. With LST, it is not as simple as: &#8220;Make more auxins. Plant grow big.&#8221;
So why did we learn about auxins if we&#8217;re not going to be making more of them? I mean, more is good when it comes to marijuana right?! Well: no, not in this case. This part is important so pay attention: auxins are most concentrated (and synthesized) at the apical bud or the tip of the plant closest to the light. The rest of the plant has the ability to produce auxins, but the cells must be triggered to do so. Now, although auxins are hormones essential for many facets of growth, it is also an inhibiting hormone for the other buds further down the stem. This is to prevent the plant from producing buds which may compete with the apical bud.
In other words: The plant is very happy having one bud that it tries to stretch as close as possible to its source of energy. It will do what it can to inhibit other sprouts below it from becoming that bud as it would require the plant to push those sprouts up to that level again. If you are still a bit confused, think of images of trees and picture the growth that they have in a cone-shaped fashion. They are working to push the apical bud up to the sky.
Now that you understand what auxins are and how they are important for growth in marijuana, you can begin to understand how LST works.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

*How LST Works*
This is where I get to those people who were saying &#8220;Topping and LST aren&#8217;t even close. You&#8217;re full of crap.&#8221;
When you top a plant, you are removing the apical bud (the bud closest to the light) where most of the auxin is concentrated and synthesized. The plant stresses itself out (high stress training) and eventually produces new sprouts along the stem that will form new growth so that it can get a new apical bud and send it soaring towards the heavens.
LST is helping to stimulate that growth near the bottom but by tricking the plant instead of chopping it. In nature, if something happens to a plant and the bud that is closest to the light gets blocked, it will try to move around that something. If it can&#8217;t, then eventually new growth will form lower along the stem to try and send a new shoot out to head towards the light.
When you LST, the reason that you are tying the tip of the plant down is so that the plant gets confused. It is used to producing the auxins in the tip of the plant close to the light. However, because the tip of the plant is pulled down to such a degree, it is not receiving light at the very tip like it used to so it sends the auxins down the stem to produce new sprouts to become new apical buds (or so the plant hopes).
This is why some people continue training as the plant gets older, but like to start when the plant is new as auxin development starts with roots and continues through all stages of the plant. Continued training of the plant is helpful because, as you can imagine, each apical tip can be brought down to promote new growth further down the stem. Every time you bring the tip down, the plant will be fooled. As new tips of the plant are reaching towards the light, pulling them back down below 90 degrees (or close to it) will make those auxins start to &#64258;ow again. This can continue on and on.
Now that you know how LST works, you don&#8217;t even need a picture to look at. You just know that you need to trick the plant into thinking it&#8217;s highest tip is no longer its highest tip. It&#8217;s as simple as that, but it is also as complex as you want it to be.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

View attachment 1631094View attachment 1631095
Get the point?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

View attachment 1631097
Jacks Cleaner 2


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Take Care Folks! Love ya like a family!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey sgroggers!
> Heres my next adventure, fingers crossed.


I really like the look of this set up can't wait to see it progress  - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

View attachment 1631105View attachment 1631106WHODAT - Problems I see.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 3, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Has anyone incorporated LSTing and SCROGing?​
> Should make for some monster plants.
> I'm going to do a miniature version with one of my plants on my
> LST Chronicle Journal!!​
> ...


I like to lst my plants before I put the screen over them, the I take off the ties before I put the screen over. That way the lower branches are already pretty long from the start. But I like a low screen, like 6 to 8 inches above the soil line. 
Also, I don't bend branches back down under the screen. I found I would accidentally tear off leaves and break stems. Yeah if you catch it early it shouldn't be a problem, but scrog is already a bit of a PITA, why make it harder than it already is?
I let branches grow through, and then tie them down _on top _of the screen. Here's my plants yesterday.
View attachment 1631142View attachment 1631143View attachment 1631144View attachment 1631145

Beanz


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 3, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Take Care Folks! Love ya like a family!


Woodsman - Thank you so much for the great description! How you described the transfer of auxins to different parts of the plant based on how you treat the plant totally made sense to me and helped me understand what the main purpose of this technique was and how it is accomplished. I think I will be definitely setting up my plants in the ground as a scrog, I'll be sure to post pics here as the process takes place! The only thing I'm still not sure about after reading your post is whether there's an advantage between LST'ing and topping. I still have a few weeks until my girls get to the height where I would top/LST anyway, so I have some time to research. Thanks again man!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

_


Beansly said:



I like to lst my plants before I put the screen over them, the I take off the ties before I put the screen over. That way the lower branches are already pretty long from the start. But I like a low screen, like 6 to 8 inches above the soil line. 
Also, I don't bend branches back down under the screen. I found I would accidentally tear off leaves and break stems. Yeah if you catch it early it shouldn't be a problem, but scrog is already a bit of a PITA, why make it harder than it already is?
I let branches grow through, and then tie them down on top of the screen. Here's my plants yesterday.

Click to expand...

_


Beansly said:


> To solve your problem and save you from your tie down derby, use larger screen....Imagine a commercial scale garden, your the cultivationist and the garden owner says scrog my 60 plants....I bet I beat you to the finish line!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

LST vs Topping / Difference in recovery time. 

Whats faster, standing up from a push down or growing your head back? Even with a transfer of auxin to lower branches, your plant is damaged and will send auxin to repair it....a bit wasted in my mind. 

A good breeder will tell you what the strain you are choosing likes best when he/she sells it to you (example: TGA genetics VORTEX). Most good scrog strains will have a note that says something along the lines of: "best un-topped and vegged into a bush" for good reason.

_*The only thing I'm still not sure about after reading your post is whether there's an advantage between LST'ing and topping. I still have a few weeks until my girls get to the height where I would top/LST anyway, so I have some time to research. Thanks again man! *_

There is no reason to wait to LST. You can bend a seedling over and gain the same response. The early stress will also help sex plants more quickly in some strains. I wouldn't suggest topping a seedling...seeing the advantages?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

BEANSLY: Plants looking super healthy! Great Job! 

Your technique will obviously work, and you will be sitting pretty in the end there is no doubt. Enjoy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

For the next person questioning what strain to purchase: KABOOM by TGA - first person to scrog her here gets a double bump from me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 1631105View attachment 1631106WHODAT - Problems I see.


Thanks woodsman, the reflector will be removed once the plants get going good... cool tubes have horrible footprints anyway... plus they are already reaching the points you pointed out  As for the top portion, I'll be adding an extra fan, so between that and the big ass ac you see in the background I should be alright. Thanks for taking the time to make suggestions bro.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep us posted Whodat!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2011)

No doubt Woodsman!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> How do you do this?
> 
> [/video]


lol the man himself is on riu  ummmm but it takes some know how,,, and genetics.

edit: heres that grow at the end~[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/scrogking#p/u/20/4SEMdTgz9Zw[/video]

but were you asking about the diy cooltube? I thought you were talking about the grow lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> How do you do this?
> 
> [video=youtube;5hKi_Rp8Fn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hKi_Rp8Fn8&NR=1[/video]


In this garden, vertical space was used to maximize the potential for surface space by utilizing the vertical space available as apposed to horizontal and thus created a superior design for the objective. 

Thumbs up to creative diversity! If the surface space were equal to what would be used if done horizontally I would say that a flat screen is more beneficial however that is not the case and it is very obvious. Good Job.


----------



## unity (Jun 5, 2011)

My current 600w scrog, masterbubba at 14 days.

View attachment 1634122View attachment 1634123


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 5, 2011)

unity said:


> My current 600w scrog, masterbubba at 14 days.
> 
> View attachment 1634122View attachment 1634123


Nice strain choice, just finished a doobie of Master Kush by Bubbagum. Looks like your due for a thinning. Keep us up!


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 5, 2011)

Putting up my screen tomorrow sometime, I'm so excited! But then when I actually thought about doing it, I have no idea how big I need to make the screen, nor do I know how high above the plants the screen should be placed? I guess it depends on situation to situation, so to give you some info: my plants are outdoor and both are mostly sativa, and both harvest around the same time (around end of sept). Feedback on how high to put the screen, what direction I should LST each plant in relation to the screen, and how big of a screen I could possibly fill out would be awesome! I don't mean to seem like a total idiot, I can kind of guess what to do on each of these, but what I would be doing is guessing, and I would rather get feedback of pros! Thanks guys. 

View attachment 1635225View attachment 1635226View attachment 1635228


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Jun 6, 2011)

I just switched over to flowering 5 days ago.. do I just need to bend and train the tops and side shutes until the stretch is over?


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Jun 6, 2011)

Do I Still need to *


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 6, 2011)

showing up late to the party, not sure if I qualify as one of my plants has a kind of make shift scrog going on. this plant was meant to be an autoflower but didn't flower and has quickly outgrown the space, I'm trying to veg the little ones a little while longer while keeping the other two down. any advice would be welcomed as im struggling for solutions.


----------



## Beansly (Jun 6, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _
> 
> 
> Beansly said:
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

Beansly;
_*"I value your opinion woodsman, but besides the extra labor there's no diff really"*_ Question or statement?

The statement is untrue. I would be happy to explain if its a question...

It should also be noted that not only are your plants healthy and looking very good, but that some strains DO have problems with simply being pulled back through. Some are more likely to snap. Some strains are less malleable and in those cases, scrog still works and you prove it! Nice! I Like it!

_*And if I was working someone else's garden I totally wouldn't be going through all this effort




*_
Don't apply for a job at my place!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Putting up my screen tomorrow sometime, I'm so excited! But then when I actually thought about doing it, I have no idea how big I need to make the screen, nor do I know how high above the plants the screen should be placed? I guess it depends on situation to situation, so to give you some info: my plants are outdoor and both are mostly sativa, and both harvest around the same time (around end of sept). Feedback on how high to put the screen, what direction I should LST each plant in relation to the screen, and how big of a screen I could possibly fill out would be awesome! I don't mean to seem like a total idiot, I can kind of guess what to do on each of these, but what I would be doing is guessing, and I would rather get feedback of pros! Thanks guys.
> 
> _Guessing a bit is a big part of the learning curve and is not in the least bit a sign of ignorance so worry not! I would suggest understanding that this years run IS trial. It will educate you, it may frustrate you, but most importantly YOU will grow from it. I would say that in light of the plants sativa dominance, you will likely have large plants. Using a screen that has large mesh size is most likely the best suited choice of screen, and due to it being outdoor, maybe something with a non rusting surface. (chicken fence does corrode; galvanization can create problems for your cannabis and consumption). Creating more surface area than your plants can possibly cover is also a good idea when your guessing how much it can cover. When scrogging outdoor, you are more likely to fill all your screen than under fill, and its better to under fill when using natural light that is not concentrated on one area/foot print. Height from ground depends on how low you want to keep your canopy and_ _how much room you want to work it. Keep in mind that you will be working from above and below, mostly below. _


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

Ant Grows Dank said:


> I just switched over to flowering 5 days ago.. do I just need to bend and train the tops and side shutes until the stretch is over?


I don't train stretching plants, my training occurs during veg growth, if the colas are going to be tall enough that they lean and bend once filled, I place a larger screen in to support the weight.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the great info woodsman! I wish I could +rep you more haha. Would rabbit fencing be big enough holes? If not I can cut the fencing I have to make bigger holes. I use it in my yard and it doesn't seem to be corroding after a few years use so I think I'm good. How much surface area would be more than they could cover about? 
What do you mean by working from below? Like lacing the branches through and stuff? Sorry if I'm asking a lot of annoying questions. I REALLY appreciate it though.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 6, 2011)

Brandon, I repped Woodsman for ya. This is one of the best threads going on this site, and he deserves every kudo.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks fellas, you make it hard for a guy to stay low key... 

Brandon; what is your global position? (need a reference to understand your season) Working from below "literally being below the screen doing work". A foot or two off the ground means your on your back, how fun are transmission changes on a low rider? I don't know ether but I would bet it would be easier if you put it up on blocks...feel me?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

When in doubt, spray paint your mesh green or white using an outdoor paint, allow adequate time to dry!

Tip: In cooler climates, laying black felt cloth under your canopy at ground level, will help keep your garden warm as well as keep unwanted undergrowth at bay.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm right in the Sacramento area. I can't put the screen too high, because I'm using it to keep the plants hidden. I'm fine with working on my back.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 1636363 Yeah...a bit of a size issue, message me if you want more info.


----------



## matatan (Jun 7, 2011)

will yarn work as a screen? chicken wire seems to be the consensus but i havent heard an explanation. yarn doesnt corrode... bad choice?


----------



## dorje (Jun 7, 2011)

Forget the chicken wire. The best is white cotton string. It's cheap, can be streached up down or sideways, retied, replaced, doesn't corrode, cut, abrade the stems, and at the end simply cut and thrown away.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 7, 2011)

Soft materials are not quite as friendly as you may think. String can retain moisture and create rot. Most all materials will work however, plastic and non-corrosive surfaces tend to work best. There is endless possibilities and materials to choose from. You can purchase string/twine brands that are made for garden use if you enjoy creating your screen, they even come in green and are least likely to rot.


----------



## matatan (Jun 7, 2011)

thank you ! ill post my screen here when i build it, should be within a couple weeks.


----------



## yum114 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone doing scrog with individual screens over individual buckets? Lets see some pics! I will be doing and ebb and flow in veg and transplanting into an ebb and grow setup in flower. I am unsure how I will be able to scrog in veg when I have to transplant into individual buckets. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

1 plant in 5 gallon pot FFOF soil, House and Garden Nutes. Lighthouse Hydroponics 300 watt LED light. Small growbox from pcgrowbox.com.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking good sleezy. what strain is that, how long will you let it go? i would keep on eye on that nute burn you have going and make sure it doesn't proegress from there. what ph do you feed with?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's Super Silver haze on the left at about 4 or 5 weeks, it will go 11. And on the right we have UDubb at about 3 weeks. The UDubb is catching up! I can't believe the flower production of these two. I just got done doing the same exact two in flower and now I get to try them out on the hydro tables. So far it looks like the buds will be much larger (They were a bit rootbound when i had them in dirt, same nutes though). The Udubb sure took to the LST'ing very very well, it required little training and has a nice even canopy. and the haze was alright, although a bit out of control, but as woodsmantoker mentioned before, the one-cola dominant type plants tend to be tougher to control. I definitely agree.

The final pic is a bit of shiskaberry i have in dirt off to the side, its an amazing strain, I can't wait to get it on a hydro tyble. Enjoy fellow ScrOG'ers 

View attachment 1638280View attachment 1638278View attachment 1638274View attachment 1638277View attachment 1638275View attachment 1638276View attachment 1638279


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Looking good sleezy. what strain is that, how long will you let it go? i would keep on eye on that nute burn you have going and make sure it doesn't proegress from there. what ph do you feed with?


That is Fire OG kush. I just checked the trichs and I see amber already. I was planning to go the full 60, but maybe might cut it short. I started feeding my girl Shooting powder from House and Garden, and from my experience that is what happens to those leaves. I feed at a ph of 5.8


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 8, 2011)

Yo sleezy, you're seeing amber trichs already? to me those buds look like they have a bit to go yet. I asked what your ph was because i noticed a lot of the leaves are kind of mis-formed and twisted, form my experience this is usually caused by the ph being to low. If you are growing in soil I'd recommend feeding at 6.5-7.0. Have you ph'd your runoff after feeding?


----------



## Icemud (Jun 9, 2011)

I posted a few weeks back when I build my Scrog screen and figured I would show you an update, now that I am in flowering. I turned the lights to 12/12 15 days ago and all 3 strains are showing lots of tops and bud development... The Blue Dragon's in the middle were excellent for the SCrog, however my University Hill's OG (left) seems too lanky for a good scrog effort, still managed to get it to form many tops...

View attachment 1639923View attachment 1639924View attachment 1639925View attachment 1639926View attachment 1639928View attachment 1639929View attachment 1639930View attachment 1639931


----------



## dapio (Jun 9, 2011)

how much wattage do you have over the icemud and im a little confused on the difference between pictures are those all the same setup? all in all it looks great what is the deal with the elevated sides and stuff any significance? Also I was examining the tops that are sticking out a bit above the screen would you say that there is a certain height in where you determine that the top is "unscrogable" like you just know it would break if you continued so you let it stretch out and take your loss or is it done on purpose.


----------



## unity (Jun 9, 2011)

Icemud said:


> I posted a few weeks back when I build my Scrog screen and figured I would show you an update, now that I am in flowering. I turned the lights to 12/12 15 days ago and all 3 strains are showing lots of tops and bud development... The Blue Dragon's in the middle were excellent for the SCrog, however my University Hill's OG (left) seems too lanky for a good scrog effort, still managed to get it to form many tops...


Looking great Icemud! What is your screen size?


----------



## Icemud (Jun 9, 2011)

dapio said:


> how much wattage do you have over the icemud and im a little confused on the difference between pictures are those all the same setup? all in all it looks great what is the deal with the elevated sides and stuff any significance? Also I was examining the tops that are sticking out a bit above the screen would you say that there is a certain height in where you determine that the top is "unscrogable" like you just know it would break if you continued so you let it stretch out and take your loss or is it done on purpose.


Hey Dapio...thanks for checkin out my Scrog...I am running 1000w (1 400w MH and 1 600w HPS). Originally I started with just the 400w HPS but about week 3 of veg I added the 600w HPS. The significance of the elevated sides was for 2 reasons....1st It gave me more surface area to work with the plants in. The other reason was a little more scientific. Since I am growing in a 28"x58x78" tent, the use of 2 lights was almost necessary to cover the 5' width of the tent. Now due to the square inverse law...for ever distance the light is moved away, the light intensity is reduced by 1/4. So by bringing the sides of My scrog screen up, I am bringing the plants closer to the light source which brings much more intensity to the plants... 

As far as your other question, For the most part the plants were very scroggable, especially the blue dragon in the middle, however, the University Hill's OG's (left side of tent) upon flower really went thru a very dramatic stretch, with very lanky stems and long, (about 1') distance between internodes....Not a scrog friendly plant....I actually did break a few very nice tops on the University Hill's OG trying to train it thru the early pre-flowering....so I just left it be at that point.... Next time I do a scrog, I will do more research on the genetic traits of the plant....or just do 1 strain...will be much easier...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 10, 2011)

View attachment 1641540View attachment 1641541View attachment 1641545View attachment 1641546View attachment 1641547For the outdoors type...
View attachment 1641511View attachment 1641513


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2011)

i like that 45 degree scrogg never seen that before. will have to try that one day.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 1642932
Valuable Information


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2011)

*Via http://www.gwpharm.com/ 

Cannabinoid Compounds *


*Phytocannabinoids, Endocannabinoids and Synthetic Cannabinoids*

The term "cannabinoid" has different meanings. Cannabinoids were originally defined as a group of C21 compounds uniquely produced by the cannabis plant. Subsequent development of synthetic cannabinoids and the discovery of natural cannabinoids in the body (&#8220;endocannabinoids&#8221 has somewhat blurred this definition. The molecules derived from the plant itself are therefore now termed &#8220;phytocannabinoids&#8221;. Synthetic cannabinoids are those which have been man-made.

*Phytocannabinoid Compounds*



Naturally occurring cannabis (Cannabis sativa) contains a group of chemical compounds not found in other plants known as cannabinoids. Over 60 different cannabinoids have so far been identified but the role and importance of many of these has yet to be fully understood. GW is researching a large number of cannabinoids, each of which has different effects and applications.







GW has unique access to an extensive library of &#8220;phytocannabinoids&#8221; through the breeding of unique &#8220;chemotypes&#8221; (plants characterised by their chemical content). Currently available cannabinoids include:




*D9-THC* (Delta-9 Tetrahydrocannabinol)
 


*D8-THC* (Delta-8 Tetrahydrocannabinol)
 


*THCA *(Tetrahydrocannabinol &#8211; Acid)
 


*THCV* (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)
 


*THCVA *(Tetrahydrocannabivarin &#8211; Acid)
 


*CBD *(Cannabidiol)
 


*CBDA* (Cannabidiol - Acid)
 


*CBDV* (Cannabidivarin)
 

*CBDVA* (Cannabidivarin - Acid)
 


*CBC* (Cannabichromene)
 


*CBG* (Cannabigerol)
 


*CBGA* (Cannabigerol &#8211; Acid)
 


*CBGV* (Cannabigerovarin)
 


*CBN *(Cannabinol)
 


*CBNV* (Cannabinovarin)
 

Of the cannabinoids listed above, only two cannabinoids have to date been well characterized &#8211; THC and CBD. Both THC and CBD have important pharmacology: THC has analgesic, anti-spasmodic, anti-tremor, anti-inflammatory, appetite stimulant and anti-emetic properties, whilst CBD has anti-inflammatory, anti-convulsant, anti-psychotic, anti-oxidant, neuroprotective and immunomodulatory effects. CBD is not intoxicating and indeed it has been postulated that the presence of CBD in cannabis may alleviate some of the potentially unwanted side-effects of THC. There is currently limited scientific information on the pharmacology and toxicology of the other cannabinoids. Cannabinoids are believed to be effective in suppressing muscle spasticity, spasms, bladder dysfunction and pain symptoms of MS.

GW believes that the beneficial therapeutic effects of cannabis derived medicines result from the interaction of different cannabinoids, hence GW's medicines consist of cannabinoids in different ratios. In addition GW believes that other components within the plant may also play a useful role.

*Natural Cannabinoids (endocannabinoids)*


The discovery of the cannabinoid receptors led to the demonstration of the existence of the body&#8217;s own natural cannabinoids (endocannabinoids), the most important of which are arachidonoyl-ethanolamide (anandamide), 2-arachidonoyl glycerol (2-AG) and arachidonyl glyceryl ether (noladin ether). This remains a highly dynamic field. There is evidence that anandamide can serve as a neuromodulator or neurotransmitter on its own or in conjunction with inactive precursors in what has been dubbed the &#8220;entourage effect&#8221;.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 11, 2011)

Colors of Scrog
View attachment 1643934View attachment 1643933View attachment 1643935View attachment 1643936View attachment 1643937View attachment 1643938View attachment 1643939
JC2


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 1643960View attachment 1643959View attachment 1643958View attachment 1643956View attachment 1643953View attachment 1643951

Supz all. 1st Fast SCROG/DWC/Grow ever. 3 ladiez under a 400w HPS in a DIY flowering chamber. 1 Royal Hash and 2 unknowns. Day 32 of Flower


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> At least the best I can with such a small setup. Although I think I should have put just 2 plants under there instead of 4 (2 in ea. grow bag). I got a feeling my ladies are gonna pop that net full of Budz, I hope!
> 
> [video=youtube;d3zteqMU1BU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3zteqMU1BU[/video]


looks good sir should work well. i would say maybe making the screen bigger a bit to allow more tops to grow may b better but if your using cfls it just might be the perfect setup. love to see how that turns out, you got a thread going?
woah, yea just 2 would of been better imo


----------



## dapio (Jun 12, 2011)

Could I get an opinion on the setup I should go with on my future scrog project, here are some pictures of the little 2x2x2 PVC structure I have built I just cannot seem to settle on a option as to how many plants I should grow under this screen I was thinking just vegging up one clone in a 5 gallon smart pot would be cheap and applicable to the project but then I wonder if I will spend a far greater time in veg then I should just getting the plant to the screen as I plan to LST to give myself a easier time working with the screen when the time is right.

On the other hand I was also thinking about 4 plants in 3 gallon pots with the idea that there will be less of time spent in vegetation because of the fact that I wont have to worry about spreading one plant from the middle outward instead training four plants from the outside in. Just looking for some other opinions on the matter I never like starting something without a little insight from fellow growers.

Also is it okay to veg with the screen over the plants from day one or is it best to grow the plants without the screen at first and then after about two weeks or apply the screen it just seems that it would cause the light to be pretty far in veg and it just seems logical to keep the screen out of the equation until a bit of maturity is established.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice, glad to see this train is still rolling on strong. Thanks to everyone who has contributed, looking forward to seeing you all at page 200!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 12, 2011)

dapio: Single plants per scrog. Start your clones prior to switching to flower, train the clones while the scrog is blooming, clones should be ready to screen once the originals are finished etc....


----------



## Derple (Jun 12, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> 1 plant in 5 gallon pot FFOF soil, House and Garden Nutes. Lighthouse Hydroponics 300 watt LED light. Small growbox from pcgrowbox.com.


Dude . . . Well done with that grow, looks juicy!


----------



## dapio (Jun 13, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> dapio: Single plants per scrog. Start your clones prior to switching to flower, train the clones while the scrog is blooming, clones should be ready to screen once the originals are finished etc....


 Therefore I would be running perpetual correct woodsman I have a 250 sitting in my basement and have just taken to a lazy route of starting veg in my closet then flowering I am sure if I put a bit of effort into trying to go perpetual I definitely could but the only thing holding me back is that for some reason I cannot see the improved efficiency in doing this. I always figure that if I am vegging up some new clones I will mess something up or its simply just an added damper on the electric bill. I have a clinic literally down the street once my grow is finished I sanitize and my closet grab a new clone that looks healthy and go at it again.

I have slowly been reading through the thread day by day I saw one grower who on here who was saying he was vegging up a plant "putting one in and taking one out" every month and was harvesting every month the thing I cannot get through my head is how this is possible I feel since flowering is destined to at least 8 weeks how can perpetual growth be efficient if the flowering time is always a mandatory amount of time as compared to vegging which is just there sitting and waiting.. Am I missing a key point here and wasting a lot of valuable time vegging up the clinics little baby clones I have the space to get a veg room going but I just want to see the benefit in doing so it just seems that its easier to veg, flower harvest and dry all in one space but if I was able to increase my yields throughout a year I would definitely do it sometimes I just have trouble picking up on things .


----------



## unity (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 1646114View attachment 1646113View attachment 1646112Cheers guys, Here is a look at my Masterbubba at 21 days.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Unity! Nice!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 13, 2011)

Dapio - My plants flower in 60 days time, In that time I am vegging plants and filling screens. If you cant get your screen filled in that time, adjust the size to better suit the plants abilities in that time frame.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 13, 2011)

You don't have to simply Veg, and flower. You can have stages between. (numbers of plants limits this, however I can do it with 6)
So can you.


----------



## mccumcumber (Jun 14, 2011)

Got some indoor and outdoor scrog goin down
View attachment 1647573


View attachment 1647574


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2011)

Lots o action in here! looks good  I'll have to comment more and contribute tonight.


----------



## Felder (Jun 14, 2011)

After a lengthy time off due to a bad start of the year I have a clean bill of health and thanks to a generous friends gift of a few pretty little ladies I am back in action. Glad to see the thread is still up and going, I will be tweaking my setup a bit but will still be scroggin it until then just wanted to introduce everyone to the young'uns. The first is Killer Queen, a clone I have been trying to get ahold of for a while and my buddy finally took pity on me, second is my old Bubba Kush-haven't had a garden without it in years, and the third is a puny looking Green Crack but she will perk up in a couple days.
View attachment 1648872View attachment 1648877View attachment 1648879


----------



## dapio (Jun 15, 2011)

hey Felder sorry for your troubles bro I hope things are going better for you it looks like you have some nice ladies there looking forward to see what type of work you get going with them!


----------



## matatan (Jun 15, 2011)

felder thats in coco? whats your nutes? i plan on running my first coco grow in a couple weeks and im still undecided as to which nutes to purchase. thinking about running the adjusted lucas formula for coco with some additives that i already have, or pureblend pro or cns17 or canna a+b lol... so many to chose!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 15, 2011)

_*The scrogtionary 

*_*I have been concerned with the organization of information since prior to this threads creation. I learned over time that allowing this thread to be a compilation of random information about the topic, best suits the need to have all the information in one place without any one persons full effort involved in creating it. This way, as you have begun, a person can take the needed information that has been generated through time and experience and create a more organized dictionary of all scrog information. I began a book a few years ago doing just that.... Due to my health, many projects have been postponed and some discontinued however, I would be very interested in your help to do what you have proposed. I would also lend my expertise on the subject and opinions when requested. Thank you for your interest and understanding of the need to organize the generated information regarding a very misunderstood and little known advanced cultivation method. 

Woodsman~
*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 15, 2011)

Experiment away! Keep us posted.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 15, 2011)

Felder, welcome back friend. Looking forward to your new show.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 15, 2011)

Felder - compare Bubba to Beremese and Knock Out Kush for the scrogger would ya!?

I am a fan too


----------



## Felder (Jun 15, 2011)

Dapio-thanks for the welcome back, glad to be up and running again.

Matatan-sorry but it is not coco, it is just some cuttings in some rooting plugs that once rooted were placed in plain old potting soil. I have heard good things about coco keep us posted on what you decide on and how it goes.

Woodsman- Thanks and as to your request I cannot speak to Beremese or Knock Out Kush as I have never grown or smoked them. But I am a big fan of the Bubba. Voracious grower and eater a staple in my garden for years. Heavy hitter smoke, don't make any plans or operate heavy machinery. Taste and smell hits you out of the gate with the Bubblegum notes and the smoke finishes with that characteristic lilac Kush flavor.

For Scrogging Bubba is one of the strains I do go ahead and top, my particular pheno wants to grow a main cola with a few smaller, topping it just evens it out and gets a few more shoots up. This strain is a bit bend resistant so I tend to put the screen on earlier for it than some of the others as it tends to snap easier when pulling it under the screen. I will say that scrogging does not help increase the yield AS MUCH as some of the other strains I have grown(my Green Crack, Pandoras Box and White Widow always close to doubled their yield with scrog) but it does increase the yield under the same conditions by ~50% I would say. Granted my yield increases may be skewed as I grow with 2 250W lights so limiting my vertical growth is paramount to success and scrogging helps me achieve that quite handily. Bubba yields big blocky buds, look like footballs, super dense and heavy resin producer, mine finishes in ~70 days.

If you get a chance at a good BK clone I recommend it, just remember she is a big burly girl but she likes a gentle hand when you tie her up


----------



## dapio (Jun 16, 2011)

I have abandoned my not so well built PVC structure and bought some 10' wood to make a 2x3 rectangular base the I have easily made the 2x3 base for the screen but I am ignorant when it comes to building things... could anyone tell me what I need to buy in order to nail legs to the base of my screen by legs I mean the vertical pieces of wood that are holding the top base of the screen it would be much appreciated every time I go to home depot there is literally no one there and the people I run to usually just give me dirty looks and seem very unhelpful i'm sure its very easy and standard what I need just don't have the knowledge off the top of my head.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

Howdy scroggers 
?purp






Obviously not going to make the 360* Will have to veg some big girls for that,,, working on it!


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

hey everybody, another scrogger here. I do things a bit different than most of the reading I've found in here. There are tutorials in my sig that show my version of filling the screen. You may recognize them if you are active on any other boards, they've been around a few years now. Much of how I do it is the same except I don't trim anything, to me, the whole point of a scrog is to maximize the footprint of the light and to maximize the layout of a specifically manipulated plant (see my lst tutorial). I bring all that lower bud up and turn it into real bud, read more below if interested.

Props to Uncle B for making this resource possible.

Grow 'em up!!


----------



## unity (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 1650641View attachment 1650640View attachment 1650639View attachment 1650638View attachment 1650637Cheers fellow scroggers 
24 days 12/12 starting to smell, it appears to be bubba kush dominant (Masterbubba). I love all the cool scrogs!


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

unity said:


> View attachment 1650641View attachment 1650640View attachment 1650639View attachment 1650638View attachment 1650637Cheers fellow scroggers
> 24 days 12/12 starting to smell, it appears to be bubba kush dominant (Masterbubba). I love all the cool scrogs!


Damn, tht looks sexy, how many plants r in there???


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

How does this scrog look? this is my first grow so tips would be greatly appreciated

pics were taken 14 days into flowering


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> How does this scrog look? this is my first grow so tips would be greatly appreciated
> 
> pics were taken 14 days into flowering


 
Love the last picture.


----------



## unity (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> Damn, tht looks sexy, how many plants r in there???


Thanks bro, there are four plants under that screen.
Kind


----------



## Felder (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> How does this scrog look? this is my first grow so tips would be greatly appreciated
> 
> pics were taken 14 days into flowering


All are looking good. Only tip I would give is maybe next time set your screen a bit higher, looks a bit cramped. Looks like you are watering from the bottom which is fine but that doesn't flush the salts out of the soil. Just a personal preference of mine to give ~12 inches between the soil and the screen so that I can get under there and clean out the unneccessary bits and water. I prefer to water top down to flush the salts from the soil. All in all looking good, keep up the good work, what is the strain by the way?


----------



## unity (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> How does this scrog look? this is my first grow so tips would be greatly appreciated
> 
> pics were taken 14 days into flowering


Nice LST!
Kind


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

.............


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Howdy scroggers
> ?purp
> 
> 
> ...


 *That's pretty bad ass!! Would be sweet to make the full 360. Have yourself a tunnel of bud. Lol.. 
I'd like to be a little 2 inch tall person and climb around in there once it's full of budz..
*


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Felder said:


> All are looking good. Only tip I would give is maybe next time set your screen a bit higher, looks a bit cramped. Looks like you are watering from the bottom which is fine but that doesn't flush the salts out of the soil. Just a personal preference of mine to give ~12 inches between the soil and the screen so that I can get under there and clean out the unneccessary bits and water. I prefer to water top down to flush the salts from the soil. All in all looking good, keep up the good work, what is the strain by the way?


This is bagseed i found from some kush i had not to long ago, apprently master kush, but not to sure on that one..

But i dont quite understand what u mean by watering from the bottom? I usually just water on the soil in the pot, that blue bucket under it is so water does not end up in the tent.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 16, 2011)

How is that setup that the OP has in his pots?

The garden hose with the holes in it, i know it is to water, but what is the concept behind it?

Thanks


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

Felder said:


> All are looking good. Only tip I would give is maybe next time set your screen a bit higher, looks a bit cramped. Looks like you are watering from the bottom which is fine but that doesn't flush the salts out of the soil. Just a personal preference of mine to give ~12 inches between the soil and the screen so that I can get under there and clean out the unneccessary bits and water. I prefer to water top down to flush the salts from the soil. All in all looking good, keep up the good work, what is the strain by the way?



See? Again with the recommendations of stripping bud sites, I just don't get it. Those are all very capable of being REAL bud (but not with a 12" high screen) 

It's like saying take 1/4 of your yield and throw it away,....Than,.......


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey i kind of agree with what your saying but doesnt trimming the bottom promote more growth on the top, aka bigger buds, thus making a bigger yield? That is the reason y i did it, but i kind of regret it now because, well, there is no bud where bud is supposed to be lol, idk can u clarify on that.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 16, 2011)

LBH said:


> See? Again with the recommendations of stripping bud sites, I just don't get it. Those are all very capable of being REAL bud (but not with a 12" high screen)
> 
> It's like saying take 1/4 of your yield and throw it away,....Than,.......


*My thoughts exactly!! I had my screen set at 6 inches above the plants last grow and had plenty of room to water and cut underneath.
Very little bud was cut from under the screen. I still pulled 8 oz dry from 2 plants. 
Most budz were 12 inch long with a couple 18 inch
I just don't understand why throw away an oz or so of budz.. 
By sitting a screen so high. To each their own tho..
*


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> Hey i kind of agree with what your saying but doesnt trimming the bottom promote more growth on the top, aka bigger buds, thus making a bigger yield? That is the reason y i did it, but i kind of regret it now because, well, there is no bud where bud is supposed to be lol, idk can u clarify on that.


Yes, trim undergrowth and you will get a slightly better swell in your upper canopy. You also get a nice traumatized plant for a few days. My point is leave the undergrowth, make it upper growth and your weight will be better than if you stripped it and just got a slightly better swell. I had a few screens, about 6,7 yrs ago, still in soil, where we ran all kinds of different types of screen apps in the basement one run. We took the best 2 and raced them on the next run. Low screen, no prune but with heavy defoliation above the screen once the stretch is done is what outweighed the others each time. 

If your screen is anywhere above 8,10", then I would prune below, the stuff will never develop so no worries for you bud. Try different stuff, it's what makes a grow personal.


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

True i actully read your tutorial which gave me a better understanding on scrog, the screen is now like 4 inches above pot and now i really regret trimming all the under growth, oh well, live and learn i guess.


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you go back a page you can see the the plant, how much would you say i lost lol


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

That's not something we could guess at. All you can do is keep trying man  Try my way next time, someone elses way another time and eventually, you'
ll take what you like from each and make it your own.

Grow 'em up!!

Blu- 6" is perfect, 4 is not always doable. For me, 8 is the max


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

alright man thx for ur help.


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 16, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> Love the last picture.


haha yeah man lstd to get 8 main growing tips, looks like a octagon from da top


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

Canibus7 said:


> alright man thx for ur help.


My pleasure, pm me if you have any questions bud


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 16, 2011)

LBH said:


> Yes, trim undergrowth and you will get a slightly better swell in your upper canopy. You also get a nice traumatized plant for a few days. My point is leave the undergrowth, make it upper growth and your weight will be better than if you stripped it and just got a slightly better swell. I had a few screens, about 6,7 yrs ago, still in soil, where we ran all kinds of different types of screen apps in the basement one run. We took the best 2 and raced them on the next run. Low screen, no prune but with heavy defoliation above the screen once the stretch is done is what outweighed the others each time.
> 
> If your screen is anywhere above 8,10", then I would prune below, the stuff will never develop so no worries for you bud. Try different stuff, it's what makes a grow personal.


 My plants have never acted traumatized after trimming undergrowth, which I do and I never have any airbuds, i have great airflow, i have enough room to get in there and clean the tray and dead leaves and flush the medium, and I am also able to veg the plants longer before putting them into flower. this gives me bigger stalks for bigger buds, any wimpy stalks or nodes I know will not produce a huge nug are cut out, they'll be drowned out by the bigger ones eventually anyhow. I always get big, uniform, juicy buds that are nice and easy to trim. unless height is a serious issue I do not see any advantage to your method LBH. Every plant I have ever grown has had plenty enough bud sites without needing nearly the extent of training nor the need for all of the topping. In fact My goal for each plant is 16 buds- thats it, that gives me 63 buds in 3'6"x3'6" screen. If each bud weighs 1/4 ounce an average (easily possible in a scrog with a good strain) that gives me 1 lb per screen., not bad in my opinion, especially when each nug looks the same. there are no bad or even ok nugs, there are only great nugs that anyone would want in there bag.


----------



## LBH (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, originally, I was forced to scrog because of height limitations but became rather fond of the method as each run, I'd experiment with different thoughts from sog/lollipopping with many short vegged plants to single plant 5x5.5 screens with a long veg (I'm a tinkerer). I have more space available now but have plenty of product from this original set up now that I've had so long to manipulate and try different things and then try them again with different types (indicas/sativas). I agree with you on the trimming part. When I ran them like you do, the trim was a breeze and quite frankly, I'm not so fond of the chore like I was when I was younger. My main reason for not pruning is that this method is the one that simply gives me the best yield.I avg 3.5-5 ounces a plant off a 400 and much better over on the long screen with the 600 and a mover. Nothing crazy, but consistent and stable which is big as my life is a bit crazy right now with 4 jobs. Anyway,....Movers,...my next gadget to play with, so far, I'm extremely satisfied with how they fill the gaps. Anyone use movers with screens?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2011)

Whodatnation:
Obviously not going to make the 360* Will have to veg some big girls for that,,, working on it!
[/QUOTE]

*  *


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2011)

_*"*_*Scrogging is a simple tool that allows you to gain a multitude of benefits. It CAN be done in countless ways to achieve various goals. The complexity is a choice and should be based on your knowledge of cannabis cultivation"* _Woodsman_~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2011)

Unity: Very purdy thanks for the share! Keep up!


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*LBH - "the whole point of a scrog is to maximize the footprint of the light and to maximize the layout of a specifically manipulated plant"
> 
> *_*You got lost at step ONE.
> 
> ...



Glad to meet you. Perhaps if you could hold back your defensiveness a bit, you may understand that your way is not the only way. We learn from each other. I've been running screens for over 15 yrs, every configuration you could imagine. The people who hire me to set up their rooms and gropw, using my methods, are putting out the same if not more (much, some of them) than your method and techniques. Do I accuse you of "misleading"? No. Your grow is your own, but do me a favor and lay off the insults unless they are deserved, which yours, are not. I think it's safe to say I should be insulted but hurt feelings won't help anyone grow better so we won't waste much time on that.

And yes, props to Uncle Ben. My tutorials have also run for hundreds of pages so I know first hand how many people threads like this help. It's the open discussion, the brainstorming that gets people to grow better. If you continue in your one way, I'm the only one who does it right and no one can do it better attitude, I fear you will never grow as a horticulturalist. Ligthen up, geez.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _"Scrogging is a simple tool that allows you to gain a multitude of benefits. It CAN be done in countless ways to achieve various goals. The complexity is a choice and based on your knowledge of cannabis cultivation."_ Woodsman~


So why out of the "countless ways" is mine the only one thats so insulting? I'm totally missing that one. I'm not here looking for a fight for crying out loud, I'm here to help people continue to think out of the box and try new things. Again,...why so offended? Wasn't my intention for what it's worth.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> How is that setup that the OP has in his pots?
> 
> The garden hose with the holes in it, i know it is to water, but what is the concept behind it?
> 
> Thanks


I have spinal conditions that don't always permit bending to water. Two weeks prior to placing those hoses, I was crawling under but ran into lower disk problems and needed a quick fix...worked fine.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

Whoa, wait a second, time out. I need to apologize. I totally got your thread and uncle bens topping thread confused and I offer my sincerest apologies and totally understand why you just shot off. I would have to if someone gave someone else props on a thread as valuable as one like this. Again. I'm sorry about that. But I can't apologize for my methods and techniques, those I'll defend till there's no more juice to run the lights.

Again, sorry man.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm down, just let me clear it with one of the growers in the group. I run 4 to a screen, 3 screens perpetually so a single in the screen isn't "fruitful",lol but I'm sure one of the guys or girls will clear me a space. We setting parameters? Veg time, wattage, co2, screen size....yadda yadda For single plants I like a 5x5 or 5.5 x 5.5, that work?

These things are awesome because there is no winner. So many will learn so much just from watching and participating. Badass.

Oh, what avbout strain, I work with rezdog, got some rks coming. Lots of others coming but I never know whats in there till it comes but I specifically asked for some of the rks betas so I know those are in there. That one is something special and would be happy to share one with ya.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> LBH - when you care to compare, Ill scrog a single plant for you and give you a break down in direct comparison of why my knowledge of this particular method exceeds your wisdom. Question to prove a point: How do you measure your efficiency?


oops, sorry, missed that. I measure in weight with wattage taken into consideration. If I don't get 4 ounces per plant on a 400 I get kinda pissy. We have a girl in Wakefield that is yanking a solid 5 per plant. My best on a 400 is a hair over 5 but thats gonna change once we start playing with movers more I hope

ok, back to work, res's to change


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> - ever get a great bud, get a bit excited about loading it into a tool and just get disgusted with having to pull cat hair out?
> Kinda takes the "educated attention to detail cultivationist" feel out of it... some times we learn more reading between the lines.


Wow, you just don't let up. Nope, after an immaculate trim I, nor anyone who ever smoked my meds, have ever had any mention of a cat hair. Of course if you had asked you'd would have been informed that the cat doesn't get to see the flowering rooms. Whatever. If attitude is all you have, I'll discuss elsewhere. You seem to feel like someone is trying to steal your thunder, that ain't me bud, I could give a shit about ego nonsense, I'm 44 and can't be bothered.

I gladly accepted your challenge and offered you some world class genetics and you reply with another jab

If you'd like me off your thread, just say so, I'm not about a battling, I'm about sharing knowledge.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> You may want to reconsider who you challenge... .


Um,...you challenged me captain ego. Honestly, how do you live with yourself? If it takes an ego and attitude like yours to reach your holy grail gpw goal, I'll settle with how I'm doing thanks. I apologized for the misunderstanding in the beginning , have been nothing but diplomatic and even accepted your challenge with an offer again, of world class genetics and you still feel the need to shove shit down my throat with random, uncalled for, childish insults strewn in between. You sir are a prick and it's a shame 

Peace

Unsub'd- Sandbox is all yours bully


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 17, 2011)

View attachment 1652593wood, woodsman...woodsmantoker is the man.....LBH what the fuck? I tell you about his thread to help you out, i tell you woodsman is the guru, I tell you if you read up on woodsman's posts you will learn something, and what do you do? You come to what I consider my "home thread" and you insult the master of the house. ...and .70 GPW, not impressive at all, I did better than that on my first grow indoors thanks to help from woodsman. LBH you say you are the shit and have all this experience, i just see two pretty mediocre DIY right ups and thats about it. dont talk about it be about it.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> View attachment 1652593wood, woodsman...woodsmantoker is the man.....LBH what the fuck? I tell you about his thread to help you out, i tell you woodsman is the guru, I tell you if you read up on woodsman's posts you will learn something, and what do you do? You come to what I consider my "home thread" and you insult the master of the house. ...and .70 GPW, not impressive at all, I did better than that on my first grow indoors thanks to help from woodsman. LBH you say you are the shit and have all this experience, i just see two pretty mediocre DIY right ups and thats about it. dont talk about it be about it.



WHEN DID I SAY I WAS THE SHIT?? What the fuck is wrong with you people, I didn't come here to fight. I put up my two cents about scrogging and get fucking attacked,... it's like no one else is allowed to have an opinion, jesus fucking christ. I never said I waas the scrog king like mr guru her, I never said I was the shit, I never said people were dumb to follow mr gurus way, I just offered my way,....ya know.....fucking sharing. Stick a fork in me unless someone plans to hang me first,....fuck

For the record, read back, I never fucking attacked ANYONE, he came at me


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

Beofre I leave, yes, I can do the math but evidently, you can't. Read the post you took the math from again, or better yet, go look at my pictures. I run 4 buckets per 400, not 2. That makes for 560 grams per 400. NOW work your calculator

Nice try on the cheat.

Now whether you pull more or less than that, I could give a fuck. You're ego and attitude are far too overbearing for me so if anyone wants to discuss how I do it, the links are in my signature

to the member who pointed his math out to me, I appreciate the back, owe you one, ....rep coming


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 17, 2011)

[4 Plants (28ounce. X 5 expected)]/ 400 watts = 1.4 GPW .....You cut LBH's amount of plants in half Woodsman, or am I missing something?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2011)

Four plants under 400 watts producing 5 ounces each = 20 ounces


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Four plants under 400 watts producing 5 ounces each = 20 ounces


Call it 18 to be closer to the avg but ya know what, don't even worry about it. Your way is by far the best way ever, you win dude!!!! WoooHoooo!!!! Moving on......


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

word it however you want, you win amigo, do a lap, take a bow. You are the best!!

Are we done now?


----------



## unity (Jun 17, 2011)

I usually do not like to cut fan leafs, I feel it virtually always will reduce bud size. On the other hand, having a very dense canopy doesn't help much either, it will shade out everything from the 3rd nod down resulting in very light green loose buds that I can only use for hash or butter. This is not a problem with heavy yielding plants, but with low yielding plants it leaves you with something to be desired. So by removing shading leafs I get better development of secondary bud sites, but slow down development on my primary sites. Obviously strain and genetics is very important here. The other option would be to not prune any leafs at all and do 2 harvests. 
On which side of this do you guys come down, and have any of you experimented with it?

Kind


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *"Scrogging, or screen of green, is a form of lst (low stress training) where the main goal is to maximize the footprint of your light(s) by dividing, or breaking down the main cola, in conjunction with raising all the lower bud up to the canopy." LBH
> 
> Enter the Scrog - is a post page. For EVERYONE. It is also a learning tool. I didn't teach folks how to do what they do now, they taught them selves by using help and understanding of the base concept of scrog.
> 
> ...


But god help anyone who offers any different ideas for he faces the attack of the woodsman. No thanks, not my kind of learning atmosphere. All yours, carry


----------



## matatan (Jun 17, 2011)

ok..... wow. ya like some drama queens. i see where LBH is coming from, he didnt attack/offend anyone. Wood is tight cause LBH kinda hijacked his thread.. why dont ya just smoke a blunt....
the challenge was made by wood, lbh accepted, then wood said he will reconsider his challenge...? i was confused.....
the challenge would be damn near impossible to be even, there way to many variables from city to city let alone each grow room.

in a nutshell i think lbh just wanted to spread his knowledge, wood was like fuck you make your own thread i run this shit here, lbh was like cool out im on your team, woods was like im taking my basketball home so know noone can play.
so we, the students of this here game, have to read about who got the bigger dick between ya and ZERO scrog talk/technique/information in the last 3-4 pages..... im done. need to light up


----------



## unity (Jun 17, 2011)

matatan said:


> ok..... wow. ya like some drama queens. i see where LBH is coming from, he didnt attack/offend anyone. Wood is tight cause LBH kinda hijacked his thread.. why dont ya just smoke a blunt....
> the challenge was made by wood, lbh accepted, then wood said he will reconsider his challenge...? i was confused.....
> the challenge would be damn near impossible to be even, there way to many variables from city to city let alone each grow room.
> 
> ...



Lol, yep that sums it up pretty good.


----------



## LBH (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I'll tell ya right now I don't have a big dick, in fact, if I could trade some of these buds for anything else it would probably be one of those,lmao.

Seriously though, not here to step on anyone's toes so I'm going to gently go away. Peace and big plants.

Grow 'em up!!


----------



## jcurry26 (Jun 18, 2011)

hey what's goin on guys. Just wanted to share my first grow which happens to be a Scrog. I have a 32"x32"x64" grow box with a 600 watt digital HPS/MH. Just doing a 2 plant Scrog to keep it fairly simple. I have a Mazar (afghan x skunk1) and Jack the Ripper clone which I was able to pick up at my local collective (SoCal). Plants have only been in the pots for 3 days now and still waiting to put the screen up. Here's a couple pics though. Any Input be much appreciated. Thanks! Trying to start a grow journal but for some reason the damn site won't let me submit or preview it....tried different browsers and comps. Any suggestions? thanks anyways. 

JAC
View attachment 1653580View attachment 1653582


----------



## BBYY (Jun 18, 2011)

matatan said:


> ok..... wow. ya like some drama queens. i see where LBH is coming from, he didnt attack/offend anyone. Wood is tight cause LBH kinda hijacked his thread.. why dont ya just smoke a blunt....
> the challenge was made by wood, lbh accepted, then wood said he will reconsider his challenge...? i was confused.....
> the challenge would be damn near impossible to be even, there way to many variables from city to city let alone each grow room.
> 
> ...


 lmfao, I need no excuse to smoke a blunt, and thanks for saving me time , I donthave to read the last few pages of bickering to know whats going on hah


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment 1654251jcurry26,

Great Choices! The 600 will do great in that tent, the strain choices are some of my fav's and I have scrogged both very effectively (your going to be very pleased with JTR in scrog, DONT TOP). Mazar won competitions in years past and possesses a fabulous combination of cannabinoids that delight both the patient and the connoisseur in you. 
Suggestions: Secondary support for towering colas. *Maybe a PVC support system that has upper support capabilities. *Above





 Do Enjoy!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 18, 2011)

**A re-read post

Weaving is actually  what I discourage. Several reasons but here are a few: The basket it  leaves for you to remove in the end is a pain in the ass. The plant is  less pliable and thus less workable when crowding begins and the need to  move branches occurs (not all plants will grow the same and you wont  predict them all however, you can work them all if you plan for it).  Weaving requires sturdy screen of which is not always used or  preferable. 

 I suggest training you&#8217;re  plants to become bushes prior to screening; this can be done more  efficiently using other methods rather than using the screen to  accomplish LST. (Read up on the method, it should be your first step in  training for scrog.) Learning how to manipulate the plants growth  pattern via light stretch (moving the lights away from the canopy to  result in stretch between internodes) and various response techniques,  LST, FIMM, Topping, Super cropping, etc. take time and experience to  master. Experience knowing the strains used, the environment that you  are growing in, how the environmental controls such as nutrients and  additive will effect each plant how and when, how what lighting will  effect the plant and why etc. are all things that greatly effect the  outcome of every crop and create the successful professional. Though it  may always seem that there is an easy way to master anything and  everything, those that have will tell you it took time to create  experience and there is no easier way around that.
In soil, I drill holes at  every quarter inch around the top of my pot/bucket. I use those holes as  an anchor point for pliable yet sturdy stainless steel wire to attach. I  then use the appropriate length to secure a branch or stem that I have  pulled down and away from center, in order to bring the tops of each to  the same height as the lower parts of the plant on a horizontal plane.  The result is light penetration to all the lower and newer internodes  and growth (each node is a bud site/top) and a natural response of  vigorous growth from all parts of the plant via the stress. 
Hydro, I use improvised  anchor points to accomplish the same effect. Typically training is less  aggressive in hydroponics. Branches tend to snap more easily and thus  furthers the need for larger clones from a pre-trained and already  &#8220;bushed&#8221; mother. I take 3 to 4 foot clones from mothers that have  branches fully bushed ready for the screen size and dimensions I plan to  run. Once the clones have rooted, they are introduced to a screen. I  spend a few weeks allowing the plant to adjust and fill however the  clone&#8217;s size prior to introduction is as large as it needs to be to fill  the space, just not the right &#8220;shape&#8221; if you will. Once the plant has  filled the screen and has become the level plane that we are looking  for, flowering begins. It is typically those few weeks before that point  that I do all of the &#8220;Scogging&#8221;. 
Basically I have boiled it  down to just a few weeks of &#8220;Screen training&#8221;.  *


----------



## jcurry26 (Jun 18, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 1654251jcurry26,
> 
> Great Choices! The 600 will do great in that tent, the strain choices are some of my fav's and I have scrogged both very effectively (your going to be very pleased with JTR in scrog, DONT TOP). Mazar won competitions in years past and possesses a fabulous combination of cannabinoids that delight both the patient and the connoisseur in you.
> Suggestions: Secondary support for towering colas. *Maybe a PVC support system that has upper support capabilities. *Above
> ...


Thanks Woodsman! I was also told by my collective i'd really like the JTR also. thanks for the info about no topping...because that's the plant I was considering topping! I'm definetly excited for both of them though. As far as the PVC support I think that's a great Idea. The thought of extra support had crossed my mind a few times but being new to growing everything tends to blend together and get slightly overwhelming. Glad you brought that up and i'll definetly look in to something similar. Hope your enjoying that beautiful alaskan summer! I grew up in good old Fairbanks! lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Dear Community,
 Per request, I have removed my conversation with LBH in order to keep this thread related to the topic of SCROG. I have sent a formal request to LBH for his cooperation in removal of his portion of the conversation. After LBH has continued to post to this thread regardless of his account that he would be leaving, and the refusal to comply with the request. I have reported the conversation and expect a moderator to take action. I maintain the position that the continuance of rude comments and offensive language is in direct violation of RIU rule. I also maintain the position that this thread is focused on SCROG and the argument is non related and should be removed in respect of all users of this page. I have removed my portion of the conversation and will make my determination as to where I will continue my service to the Scrog community based on the decisions and actions of RIU. Thank you to the community for any support you have provided. 

Woodsman*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Formal Request                 *

So let me get this straight.  You attack me, insult me, and bully  me without so much as a :"sorry" and then you come to me with a "formal  request"???

It looks to me like you really didn't learn a damn thing through all  that so I think it should remain up to remind you not to be an asshole  to people you don't even know.

Honestly, You're ego blew me away but your arrogance and balls have me dumbfounded. 
LBH                        ​


----------



## LBH (Jun 18, 2011)

Really?  Do I need to post your pm's to me?  Apologize like a man for attacking me instead of reporting me for proving your methods are old hat and not as productive as mine because that's what this is about.  I was nothing but diplomatic, all through your attacks, read back to refresh your memory bud.  I never attacked you, you came at me calling me all kinds of childish names, putting me down, calling me out on my method.  I accepted your challenge but when you realized you didn't do the math right in your little hissy fit, you backpeddled like a mo fo, don't think the members didn't notice either, my pm box and rep points have blown up since you acted like a big baby back there.  This thread is supposed to be a place where people can discuss scrogging , right?  Or is it only if they do it YOUR way?  Which is it, you here for the people? to help them grow better?  or are you just here to pump up your ego?

 Seriously now, should I print out your pm's  ya bully?  If anyone wants to see what REALLY happened, just read back.  

Now, yes I did say I would leave this thread alone, leave you to do your thing even though it is antiquated and I did,...you'll notice I didn't comment on any of your recent stuff.  And then this nice post by you again, all because you requested I pull down the stuff from yesterday, the stuff where you totally embarrassed yourself but you asked this without ever even apologizing for the whole thing.  Pretty friggin arrogant.  So when I refuse, you report me like some little kid and make a post on your thread, bringing me back in to defend myself.  If you want me gone, stop contacting me, apologize and stop trying to discredit me, it's not going to work, the basis of my work speaks for itself


----------



## LBH (Jun 18, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Re: Formal Request                 *So let me get this straight.  You attack me, insult me, and bully  me without so much as a :"sorry" and then you come to me with a "formal  request"???
> 
> It looks to me like you really didn't learn a damn thing through all  that so I think it should remain up to remind you not to be an asshole  to people you don't even know.
> 
> ...


You realize you just proved my point, right?  If you attack someone,....don't ask them a favor till you apologize.  Asking without an apology is just the epitome of ignorant.  

Sorry, but it is what it is and you're the one that keeps digging this hole your in

ps, don't you think the mods have enough to do without asking them to do your damage control when you yourself haven't put the effort in to resolve it? A simple apology and you'd be back to answering posts, dishing out ancient info, etc  Wouldn't you rather be doing that than running to mommy saying I beat someone up and now they won't let me bully them any more?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

*That is a bit extreme Wood. Just drop it already shit. i read your post earlier and was thinking alright this guy is gonna chill the fuck out and continue with the Scrog thread but no. You pick right back up and continue with the bullshit. LBH has not attacked you in the least. You have jumped him and rode his ass for no reason whatsoever. So the fuck what you have different growing techniques. You are making it a point to prove your point for some reason. LBH has been very civil about the whole thing and you continue to wanna fight and argue by reporting someone  for something that you are instigating and carrying on. Lighten the fuck up and carry on with the scrog thread not the bullying point proving egotistical thread that you are making it become. Get over yourself. 
You gonna start a fight with me now? Save it for someone who cares..*


----------



## LBH (Jun 18, 2011)

Jesus, you just don't quit do you....

my latest pm....

_I'll take 18 off a 400 than 15 off an 800_ _any day of the week -lbh_

"18 X 4 plants / 15 X 2 plants Means I am producing more. I have more  plants...
You are restricted to plant numbers or illegal. What you failed  to see, was what I knew the rest of the community of that thread had  already seen in pages past. I grew the two JC's under 400watts. I  flowered under 800. You didn't, you don't pay attention to details and  your friends are pointing out the details for you. My point was  X-factors of which your thread lacks explanation. The very reason your  thread is offensive and you have yet to understand. I have asked you to  do whats reasonable. You have rejected my request and are harassing me.  You have said over and over that you would leave and I left it at that.  You have not. I have reported because I respect the rules of RIU. It is  not my only option.

Seeing how you persist, let's break this down so we don't miss any "factors", variables or tangents,ok?

"18 X 4 plants / 15 X 2 plants Means I am producing  more. I have more  plants...

Um,no, detail man, you have 2 plants I have 4,....4 is more than 2 (man, I thought MY math was bad) but you are flowering with twice  the wattage and I can almost guarantee you are vegging longer than my  4weeks.

You are restricted to plant numbers or illegal

RI registered patient, allowed 12/12

What you failed  to see, was what I knew the rest of the community of that thread had  already seen in pages past. I grew the two JC's under 400watts. I  flowered under 800. You didn't

Yup, you're right AGAIN!!  I didn't have the LUXURY of vegging under a  400, I use a 4 foot, 6 bulb t5.  Your point is?  Because now I have a point.  Give me a 400 to veg with and I'll put up numbers even further out of your reach, hows that?

you don't pay attention to details

look who is calling the kettle black! lol  You conveniently add the numbers wrong ,....twice now and both in favor of you, you already hurt your rep, shooting for all loss of integrity?

My point was  X-factors of which your thread lacks explanation. 

Say what?
 
  MY point is pretty clear,, I get more using my method than you do using yours.  So what, the sky is NOT falling, promise.

The very reason your  thread is offensive and you have yet to understand. I have asked you to  do whats reasonable.

along those lines, knowing how to scrog better than you, YOUR thread is offensive, hows that? lol  (Honestly, folks who are following this man, I'm sure he's helping you and I'd never knock that so carry on but I'm not going to let this guy tell me that the way I grow is offensive just because he can't handle the truth.)

You have rejected my request and are harassing me.

now thats straight up comedy, I offered diplomatically and even DID leave but YOU have this need to keep dragging me back.  I asked you not to contact me any more but still, you persist.  And read back braniac, you are harassing ME!

You have said over and over that you would leave and I left it at that.

Bullshit, you sent countless pm's, posted that ridiculous note to the members, reported your attack on me to admin ()still scratching head on that one).....

I have reported because I respect the rules of RIU

Then foillow them for crying out loud,lol.....trying to add hypocrite to the list now??

It is  not my only option.

and the icing on the cake,.....let's end with a threat.  That in the rules anywhere admin?

Be careful who you fucking threat pal, this is the internet,you don't know me and I doubt you'd want to.  

Now,...... you going to carry on with your thread or keep on harassing me because I have all night to let you keep digging deeper but I think the members would appreciate it if you just let it go like I tried to pages and pages ago


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Jun 18, 2011)

LBH FTMFW!... Seriously though woodsman your being a cocky little fucker and need to be put in place... Because in all reality you're not a GOD... You know damn well there is plenty of people out there who grow better with scrog or just grow better period... PUT YOUR EGO A WAY...

Hell I could be better then you, but you don't see me rubbin it in do you? Teachers are not suppose to be arrogant but helpful..


----------



## matatan (Jun 18, 2011)

FUCK YOU GUYS!! IM GOING HOME..........
lmfao!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438789-lbhs-scrog-tutorial.html

NEW BEST SITE!!! ENJOY THE LESSON!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 19, 2011)

damn, crazy how shit escalates, i feel somewhat responsible too because i was the one to invite LBH here and to tell him that you were the man when it came to scrogging. i was trying to be helpful to LBH after her referred to my scrog as "improper," but as we can see from his tutorial his opinion isn't worth much. 
I said woodsman was the scrog guru and the man, not woodsman himself, i would never support someone that blows their own whistle like that. 

but who gives a fuck really? i don't even. i would be more than happy to continue this thread just the two of us woodsman because it would be a shame for this excellent info to be lost or forgotten. and of all the people i have met and talked to on riu and read through their posts you, woodsman, have consistently posted helpful and knowledgeable info. we can also see that you practice what you preach as well and that you don't just talk about it you are about it. thank you. fuck them.


----------



## LBH (Jun 19, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> damn, crazy how shit escalates, i feel somewhat responsible too because i was the one to invite LBH here and to tell him that you were the man when it came to scrogging. i was trying to be helpful to LBH


 Don't feel guilty, I would have found it and offered my two cents regardless. I appreciate you looking to point a member in a direction you felt would be helpful though.




Robert Paulson said:


> but as we can see from his tutorial his opinion isn't worth much.


Geez, considering how much more productive it is, what does that say for Woods method? Ouch. You gonna sit there and take the Wood?



Robert Paulson said:


> it would be a shame for this excellent info to be lost or forgotten.


Totally agree, woodsman has helped a ton of people grow better, I wish he could just be proud of that and let the ego shit go. People want to learn, they want to try things that they think will improve them and these threads do just that. I was mistaken when I entered the thread because I thought it was a bout discussing scrogging. Had I known it was limited to woods way and only woods way, I guess I would have never posted but my methods didn't get to be what they are just because I'm brilliant and bored,lol, they became what they are by constant experimenting and discussion in the tutorial threads I have out there. The methods develop with the help of all so it's not MY technique,....its a collaboration of trial and error by a shitwad of growers.



Robert Paulson said:


> and of all the people i have met and talked to on riu and read through their posts you, woodsman, have consistently posted helpful and knowledgeable info.


I'll give wood props there too. I searched some of his posts and much of it is concise, very helpful, well worded info. Just because I don't agree with his scrogging methods doesn't mean I don't admire the impulse to help others, I just think it's has more merit when it's done selflessly instead of strictly to feed a voracious ego.



Robert Paulson said:


> fuck them.


No need to hate bro, just makes you die sooner 

I must say, that all those who are hating, and that's ok, the %'s say there will be a certain amount who fear change, but all those who are hating and judging my method, I have to ask. Have you ever tried it? Because I find it hard to judge something I've never done. I've grown woods way, for over 3 yrs I'd say. Have any of you who are judging these different methods ever actually done them?? 

"The only time we stop learning is when we choose only to speak and refuse to listen"-Uncle Nuggs,icmag

_Grow 'em up!!_


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 19, 2011)

*No need to hate bro, just makes you die sooner




.....I agree with ya there, but for clarity that's not me hating just disregarding and forgetting therefore there is no hate....my girls need to wake up so i can post some pics of my scrog and get this forum back on track. can we all just agree to drop the old shit and start anew?

hello fellow scroggers, my name is robert paulson. i'm happy to meet you all again or maybe for the first time and look forward to sharing my grows with you and this informative thread so that we can keep promoting advanced techniques in the cultivation of chronic. lets be about it boys (or girls) and yes LBH, we shall grow 'em up.
*


----------



## LBH (Jun 19, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> and yes LBH, we shall grow 'em up.


That's what I'm talking about!

Now get Wood back in here so we can ALL get people producing more bud.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 19, 2011)

LBH check out woodsman's posts on page 144 about auxins, i found it very interesting.


----------



## LBH (Jun 19, 2011)

Gotta take off right now but I will, thx


----------



## LBH (Jun 19, 2011)

Just had an idea.......in the spirit that is RIU

I have been getting bored with the screens and have been rolling around trying a stadium screen. Wood, any experience there?" I'm hoping not because I'd like to start a new thread that you and I do together. We can research the style and perhaps tweak it in our own ways and maybe make it a new thing. Or maybe fail, that's how it goes with this but....my point is,...let's put our heads together and do something, maybe something spectacular,.. instead of butting heads all day where noone gets to benefit or further their knowledge. I don't think either of us is enjoying this current relationship but I also KNOW that we both have a lot to offer the community.

Interested?

If so, these are a few of my concerns right off the bat and mind you, I've only seen pics and never followed any stadium threads so I'm pretty green........

- My buckets all have to stay level to operate (gravity fed returns) so I can't do 2 in the middle and 2 staggered taller on the outside (because this is how I assume they do it) so I'm thinking maybe stagger the veg between the 4, start two, 3 or 4 weeks earlier and use your under canopy defoliation on those,..something like that maybe...

- I don't have a cool tube, will one of the 400's work or does it have to be a tube?

If you think you would want to do this, throw these around in your head and we can start a new thread in advanced and get this puppy rolling. I have 4 about 1/2 vegged and the screen they are heading for will be freed up in 2-3 weeks.

_Grow 'em up!_

-


----------



## LBH (Jun 20, 2011)

Alrighty then,lol, I'll just go away, Peace everybody .

_Grow 'em up!!!_


----------



## unity (Jun 20, 2011)

Let me know when you guys are of your period, what a bunch of bullshit! There are many ways to skin this cat, and if you guys have not learned that yet you are not as smart as you think!


----------



## BBYY (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanna smoke and grow some pot....

Getting a new screen built and I should have a nice Paki Chitral SCRog going in a few weeks. Ill post em here and link ya'll to my journal when it gets going.


----------



## matt100 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi there all....only read 61 pages sofar 99 to go...........im looking to do 2xice by female seeds+2xwhite ice by white label seeds+1xsuperbud by greenhouse seeds+1 ak48 by nirvana seeds in a scrog setup this will be my fourth grow...but first in scrog...all i wanted to know will this item be good for a scrog..i seen wolfscott scrog looks great.but i think i will be buying a wider one as its 2 for the money....so could i put 2 under each screen or will it be better to do just 1 per screen if you look at the link it tell you the dimensions.....if its just 1 plant under a screen.. length will be 66inchs by 2ft11inchs wide.<-----that is 6 screens side by side..or if 2 under screen it will be 33inchs in length by 2ft 11inchs wide<-----3 screens side by side..........im also using a 400w hps is this light enough if it 66inch'x2ft11inchs <---6 screens or should i just do 3 screens 2 under each....im using coco+perlite..6xautopots... growtech coco nutes 100 ltr res

http://www.buyaparcel.com/pageview.php?page=show_product&ecommerce_stockcode=08751

many thanks if you can give me an idea of which i should use

props to woodman ...for a ton of info
and props to all fellow farmers

many thanks


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 21, 2011)

*I'm sure this thread will pick back up in a few days. 
There is alot of valuable information in here and the thread does not need to just end. 
But on another note since nobody is posting in here. 
Feel free to come and check out the DWC Scrog Throwdown 




*


----------



## 0calli (Jun 21, 2011)

lbh said:


> but god help anyone who offers any different ideas for he faces the attack of the woodsman. No thanks, not my kind of learning atmosphere. All yours, carry


yeah beacause your learning atmosphere is my way or the highway lbh nobody is allowed to have an idea with you around cause your always right period


----------



## 0calli (Jun 21, 2011)

I once had a teacher who said i was going to grow up to be a garbage man so i did research and found out that a teacher makes 28k a year and the garbage man 32k a year ............." ignorance is the downfall of any great mind " .


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 22, 2011)

matt100 said:


> hi there all....only read 61 pages sofar 99 to go...........im looking to do 2xice by female seeds+2xwhite ice by white label seeds+1xsuperbud by greenhouse seeds+1 ak48 by nirvana seeds in a scrog setup this will be my fourth grow...but first in scrog...all i wanted to know will this item be good for a scrog..i seen wolfscott scrog looks great.but i think i will be buying a wider one as its 2 for the money....so could i put 2 under each screen or will it be better to do just 1 per screen if you look at the link it tell you the dimensions.....if its just 1 plant under a screen.. length will be 66inchs by 2ft11inchs wide.<-----that is 6 screens side by side..or if 2 under screen it will be 33inchs in length by 2ft 11inchs wide<-----3 screens side by side..........im also using a 400w hps is this light enough if it 66inch'x2ft11inchs <---6 screens or should i just do 3 screens 2 under each....im using coco+perlite..6xautopots... growtech coco nutes 100 ltr res
> 
> http://www.buyaparcel.com/pageview.php?page=show_product&ecommerce_stockcode=08751
> 
> ...


I wouldn't waste your money on that thing. you could be something custom for cheaper that would fit what you need perfectly.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 22, 2011)

A little ScrOG porn for ya'll. Here's my babieas. 4 UDubb and 4 SSH. about a month or so out from harvest.View attachment 1659440View attachment 1659438View attachment 1659439View attachment 1659437View attachment 1659441


----------



## matt100 (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks robert paulson for your reply....but i find hard for space as i am in attic grow.....and the eaves are diagonal and 56inchs apart so its hard to construct something ....but any more ideas throw them my way or anybody got any plans for a attic grow....by the way like the look on ya girls rob how many in there 4/5?....


----------



## Icemud (Jun 22, 2011)

0calli said:


> I once had a teacher who said i was going to grow up to be a garbage man so i did research and found out that a teacher makes 28k a year and the garbage man 32k a year ............." ignorance is the downfall of any great mind " .


Thats from the movie Notorious right...


----------



## unity (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking nice mister Paulson 
Here are some more picks, lets get this thread back on track!
These MasterBubba's have 4-5 weeks to go.

View attachment 1662477View attachment 1662478View attachment 1662479View attachment 1662480View attachment 1662481View attachment 1662482


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 24, 2011)

This may be a pretty broad question, but I'm going to ask it anyway. Does scrogging tend to increase yield where space isn't a large factor? My plants are outdoors and I'm debating whether to scrog/LST/top. Any suggestions would be appreciated. How does a scrogged plant grow versus other techniques?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2011)

_*"Does scrogging tend to increase yield where space isn't a large factor?" Brandon727272

One of the the common misconceptions often voiced in scrog tutorials is that scrog is best for space restricted areas. I would agree that when you are space limited you can only maximize the potential of that space and thus the most simple solution is to scrog in order to meet maximum potential however, the answer to your question is YES. Scrogging "tends" to increase yield regardless and is not limited to gardens of restricted space. Scrogged gardens are comprised of plants that have been manipulated in a way that prepares the plant for superior production under ideal conditions. The plant is supported during flower production when normally a key portion of the available energy would be spent on strengthening stems as buds develop. Scrog provides a "protected environment"giving the plant support during the most critical time for medicinal component development. The key concept of scrog that truly sets it apart from all other cultivation techniques however, is the base principle that increases surface area allowing equal distribution of available light to all parts of that surface area. This principle works in all environments and especially well in areas not restricted by space. (some times I am amazed at how tall a plant can grow, most of the time I am more amazed at how much surface area a plant can cover) Woodsman~


*_


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2011)

Think of a scrog
as a solar panel, the bigger the surface area, the more it produces...


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that valuable piece of knowledge woodsman! Another part of my question that I didn't word very clearly: what is the main difference in final product? My instinct tells me that scrog would produced many similar sized buds, because they are receiving the same light. Does a topped plant produce few large colas and the rest small nugs? Thanks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2011)

Ideally yes, the plant would produce nearly identical colas across the screen. (granted light is distributed evenly and thus the direction of the rising and setting sun in relation to position of your garden is key)


----------



## brandon727272 (Jun 24, 2011)

My outdoor plants only get ~6 hours of direct light day. Will this low amount of direct light make scrogging less effective? Would this factor make another technique more attractive?


----------



## budolskie (Jun 27, 2011)

morning men im gona be setting up a scrog this afternoon as i am getting 4 white rhino cuttings today after work. im starting from scratch as need to get my gear from my mams as had a nock by the 5.0 on my last crop and had to shift to my mams just incase...any ideas how to go my space is 90x90cm and about 5 ft high


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2011)

View attachment 1672378


----------



## Jay_normous (Jul 2, 2011)

Quick question for the guru's...

I've read in books that clones should be used for scrog...
Would it be possible to top a seedling then FIM the plant a couple of times to help fill out the screen...?

Ideally a perpetual, modular scrog grow..?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2011)

Jay: Your question is often asked and obviously lost in the pages, my apologies...

You can screen a seed plant, yes. Sure you can train a seed plant with any method; what works "best" to fill usable space however, is dependent on several factors separate from the need to use clones. Clones are mature plants and thus are more equipped if you will, to exhibit desirable results from induced stress via training compared to that of an immature seedling in my experience. Clones then also take time out of the perpetual harvest cycle essentially and are recommended for use in scrog. They are not necessary to accomplish the benefits of scrog. 
I am not sure how perpetual and modular correlate with the question but I hope this has helped answer what you were asking.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2011)

* _"I extend my apologies to the community for the non-related subject matter of recent pages past." ~Woodsmantoker_

*A Caution* - I have learned through experience in reviewing threads on the global scale, that some elaborate individuals educate them selves by portraying a character that is knowledgeable and experienced at the expense of the naive "student". Experience and education is gained by the thread creator, through the review of failed attempts, error upon trial, chance success, etc. Carefully worded advice and gratitude from conversationalists, leads some to believe that reputation and thread advancements are signs of experience and superiority in the given field. Sadly, knowingly malicious or not, this harms our already troubled community by continuing the misinformation and misguidance of time strapped and ill patients and those that care for them. 
In my opinion, entertainment and education should not be at the "expense" of any unwilling unknowing party. When I created this thread, I knew that I had more experience with this particular method than many of my peers. I knew that my experience could be helpful to others who might be interested in the method of scrog and I wanted to give my hand where it could be helpful. I was reluctant however, to create a tutorial and lead individuals into thinking that following any particular technique to achieve a given result, was better than what might be learned through personal experience in attempt to achieve that same result or one better. I also knew that as with any subject matter, there is always more to learn and room to grow and I too wanted to remain a student. After various attempts at achieving a middle ground between teaching and learning, I decided that the best way for me to achieve my goal was to create a place where everyone is welcome to post, share, learn, network, and expand our knowledge and understanding together as a community. I knew that my experience alone was far less beneficial to the community as a whole, than that of all minds together in one place. Regardless of my own experience, this thread has become the most beneficial teaching/learning tool for the method of scrog available online, as a result of each individuals contribution making it a priceless resource. I appreciate everyone and the contributions you have made and hope that the community can understand that I am not the foundation, but simply the creator of this resource. 

Bravo to you all and Thank You!
~Woodsmantoker~


----------



## matatan (Jul 2, 2011)

wood seriously.. let that shit ride homie


----------



## LBH (Jul 2, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> * _"I extend my apologies to the community for the non-related subject matter of recent pages past." ~Woodsmantoker_
> 
> *A Caution* - I have learned through experience in reviewing threads on the global scale, that some elaborate individuals educate them selves by portraying a character that is knowledgeable and experienced at the expense of the naive "student". Experience and education is gained by the thread creator, through the review of failed attempts, error upon trial, chance success, etc. Carefully worded advice and gratitude from conversationalists, leads some to believe that reputation and thread advancements are signs of experience and superiority in the given field. Sadly, knowingly malicious or not, this harms our already troubled community by continuing the misinformation and misguidance of time strapped and ill patients and those that care for them.
> In my opinion, entertainment and education should not be at the "expense" of any unwilling unknowing party. When I created this thread, I knew that I had more experience with this particular method than many of my peers. I knew that my experience could be helpful to others who might be interested in the method of scrog and I wanted to give my hand where it could be helpful. I was reluctant however, to create a tutorial and lead individuals into thinking that following any particular technique to achieve a given result, was better than what might be learned through personal experience in attempt to achieve that same result or one better. I also knew that as with any subject matter, there is always more to learn and room to grow and I too wanted to remain a student. After various attempts at achieving a middle ground between teaching and learning, I decided that the best way for me to achieve my goal was to create a place where everyone is welcome to post, share, learn, network, and expand our knowledge and understanding together as a community. I knew that my experience alone was far less beneficial to the community as a whole, than that of all minds together in one place. Regardless of my own experience, this thread has become the most beneficial teaching/learning tool for the method of scrog available online, as a result of each individuals contribution making it a priceless resource. I appreciate everyone and the contributions you have made and hope that the community can understand that I am not the foundation, but simply the creator of this resource.
> ...


Well put. This is the definition of what a sticky should be. It's like the original LST thread on many of the boards, the one using "spiral lst" that was written by Dierwolf. Well, the method itself turned out to not work very well too often but the quality of the discussion in the threads is very desirable stuff. A few other methods have been born from that one and that, and out of respect to the late Dierwolf, many of the boards let the thread remain. That's where my personal tutorial was born, it was a collaboration of many growers trying things that were all similar and all posting the results. good stuff.

There are lots and lots of right ways to do it, finding your niche is where it's at. Like Woodman, I also love to scrog, we just do it differently. Nothing wrong with that as long as we are both happy with our results right? Wood, we never stop being students because it makes for better teachers 

Grow em up!!

(Did you see my stadium scrog offer, no interest?)


----------



## LBH (Jul 2, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*"Does scrogging tend to increase yield where space isn't a large factor?" Brandon727272
> 
> One of the the common misconceptions often voiced in scrog tutorials is that scrog is best for space restricted areas. I would agree that when you are space limited you can only maximize the potential of that space and thus the most simple solution is to scrog in order to meet maximum potential however, the answer to your question is YES. Scrogging "tends" to increase yield regardless and is not limited to gardens of restricted space. Scrogged gardens are comprised of plants that have been manipulated in a way that prepares the plant for superior production under ideal conditions. The plant is supported during flower production when normally a key portion of the available energy would be spent on strengthening stems as buds develop. Scrog provides a "protected environment"giving the plant support during the most critical time for medicinal component development. The key concept of scrog that truly sets it apart from all other cultivation techniques however, is the base principle that increases surface area allowing equal distribution of available light to all parts of that surface area. This principle works in all environments and especially well in areas not restricted by space. (some times I am amazed at how tall a plant can grow, most of the time I am more amazed at how much surface area a plant can cover) Woodsman~
> 
> ...



Have you ever tried to get one single plant, as big as you could and dedicate its own screen to it? I don't and never have had the room but have always been very curious what a single could do under the screen, method is moot, I just wanna see it done. I wonder....

I've filled a 4x4 screen with 1 plant before but it could have vegged longer and gotten much larger, I just needed to fill the screen to keep the perpetual going


----------



## robbye (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a question. Might be a dumb question but I'm here to learn. Has anyone ever tried putting the screen vertically and letting the plant weave up it like a vine? Sounds pointless but I was wondering if I could line the walls of my grow box with screens and then have a plant grow on the walls. Sorry if this question is a repeat.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 4, 2011)

robbye said:


> I have a question. Might be a dumb question but I'm here to learn. Has anyone ever tried putting the screen vertically and letting the plant weave up it like a vine? Sounds pointless but I was wondering if I could line the walls of my grow box with screens and then have a plant grow on the walls. Sorry if this question is a repeat.


Robbye: Not a bad question, yes it has been attempted here and was discussed, you may be able to find it by searching however I will respond. 

LBH I would like you to weigh in here and I will follow.


----------



## LBH (Jul 4, 2011)

I have zero experience with vert screens but it is definitely do-able and they seem to pop up on the boards now and again, pretty interesting. There was one version I remember though that really struck me as "smart". It was the next level so to say where the grower wrapped the screen in a circle, about 5' in diameter and about 6' tall and had a cool tube hung vertically in the middle. The actual pots are located outside the circle. The cylinder screen was hinged in the rear so it opened in half and the 2? 3? plants growing in each half, moved with it. It's like 2 vert screens, arched to meet each other. Very ingenious and impressive but this cat obviously had a lot of trial, error and scrogging experience to get there. Just a thought, it looked like it was a yield monster for sure.

Specific training in veg will definitely be necessary. For example, my method would not work here unless you elevated the pots to the mid height of the screen, stretched the heck out of the seedling and aimed it sideways before (below) the first few nodes as I train to grow sideways as opposed to up. See, my issue at this location is height, something this method would require to be fruitful. If height is an issue at your place, I would recommend just using a standard screen.

I'd love to watch if you try and I'm sure everyone here would help with their input if you do decide to.

Back to trimming, happy and safe 4th to all you screenheads!


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey people this is my 1st scrog im doing pineaple chunk, green poison and 2 white ice. I started out vegin with a 125w and 2 30w clfs which done great until the growth reached the screen and and wanted somthing to cover the rest of the screen quickly so i went for the T5. Temps are ok iv had problems with temps in the past with where the grow room is with harsh winters in the uk and unpredictable summers but its staying fairly consistant this time.

The screen is about 2.5ft by 3.5 ft
Biobizz grow, bloom, topmax ect.
screen is 10'' above soil

Dont tend 2 keep track of dates but i think the plants are 2 months in veg, my worrys so far is that they seem to be takin ages to fill up the screen, growth just seems slowww even tho their getting plenty of light. The nutes could have been subjected to very cold or hot conditions maybe thats the problem? Iv ben adding more than 1ml per liter of bio grow and some of my mates worm casting run off every water, ph is ok. The leaves are a slightly light green. Ok here are some pics, sory bout the mess, any help would be greatly apreciated cheers! ​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 4, 2011)

sory here is the pics!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

Vertical Screening Vs Horizontal.

When asked of most professional horticulturist the question: "Should I train my plants during flowering?" the answer is often unanimously similar and also answers the question of Vertical Vs Horizontal Scrog. 

Most experienced cultivators agree that added stress during flowering takes away from the objective. If a plants available energy is being spent on response to stress, it is spending available energy not on flowering or cannabinoid development. Thus; Any method that leaves the colas to develop in a horizontal position in relation to the earths surface, is less effective in comparison to horizontal scrogs as more energy is being spent on structural support during the critical production cycle in a vertical scrog design.

If explanation is needed for how a vertically positioned cola is less stressed and at a greater advantage than the same cola at a horizontal position in relationship to gravitational pull, please do not hesitate to ask. 

Consensus: Greater benefit is received from Horizontal vs Vertical Scrog. 

Woodsman~


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 5, 2011)

she'l smoke said:


> sory here is the pics!


 I'd get that frame painted with some Killz-All. Those 2x2's look super green and the one looks like it may already have some mold on it. You should also paint it to keep the bugs out of it too.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> I'd get that frame painted with some Killz-All. Those 2x2's look super green and the one looks like it may already have some mold on it. You should also paint it to keep the bugs out of it too.


Agreed....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

She'l Smoke:

Your plants seem a bit stressed *not in a good way per-say - Looks as simple as over water possibly but I am unable to get a good look from here and am not the doc. Plant Help threads might be a better option for gaining responses to plant health concerns. 
I would ask however, how far that T-5 is from the canopy and how many lumen are you producing with it? 

A great tool for the scrogger is an LIM or Light Intensity Meter. The LIM allows you to measure available light at various distances from the source. This then allows you to see where you are losing intensity and gives you the real ability to compensate and measure effectiveness of changes made.

Welcome to the craze!

Woodsman~
P.S. Thumbs up!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

*LBH - "Did you see my stadium scrog offer, no interest?"

See Vertical Screening Vs Horizontal - Above
*


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

I see your point, something to ponder. How about if all the positioning is in place before flowering (lets be safe and say, "before the end of the stretch"). If all your nodes are through the screen and already aiming up, the bud would be growing naturally.


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait a second, this produces another problem, your bud is only getting light from one side, similar to what some of the uter buds can experience in a horizontal.

Stadium though wood,.....not really a vert, just an arched horizontal. As long as the arch isn't way exaggerated, the buds are still horizontal. Kind of irrelevant, my pal with all the cool tubes switched them out for raptors (crazy imo) so I don't have one to borrow. I wouldn't bother with a standard hood


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 5, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> She'l Smoke:
> 
> Your plants seem a bit stressed *not in a good way per-say - Looks as simple as over water possibly but I am unable to get a good look from here and am not the doc. Plant Help threads might be a better option for gaining responses to plant health concerns.
> I would ask however, how far that T-5 is from the canopy and how many lumen are you producing with it?
> ...


----------



## robbye (Jul 5, 2011)

wow. That sounds like a pretty neat set-up. I'll have to do some more searching around. The reason I wanna try this is because I want to try and grow a sativa alongside an indica in a grow box. I think it'd be cool to have the sativa growing up and along the walls while the indica grows normally. Height might be an issue however because I can't find anything tall enough to make a decent box out of. I need to go the route of stealth and I'll likely end up building a pseudo-dresser style box. Thanks for the input LBH.

I was wondering about the colas in a vert screen compared with a horizontal, thanks for the info woodsman.

I'm not sure if I'm gonna try it yet but if I do I'll be sure to post a link and keep a thread for it! Now back to searching for my perfect box. lol



LBH said:


> I have zero experience with vert screens but it is definitely do-able and they seem to pop up on the boards now and again, pretty interesting. There was one version I remember though that really struck me as "smart". It was the next level so to say where the grower wrapped the screen in a circle, about 5' in diameter and about 6' tall and had a cool tube hung vertically in the middle. The actual pots are located outside the circle. The cylinder screen was hinged in the rear so it opened in half and the 2? 3? plants growing in each half, moved with it. It's like 2 vert screens, arched to meet each other. Very ingenious and impressive but this cat obviously had a lot of trial, error and scrogging experience to get there. Just a thought, it looked like it was a yield monster for sure.
> 
> Specific training in veg will definitely be necessary. For example, my method would not work here unless you elevated the pots to the mid height of the screen, stretched the heck out of the seedling and aimed it sideways before (below) the first few nodes as I train to grow sideways as opposed to up. See, my issue at this location is height, something this method would require to be fruitful. If height is an issue at your place, I would recommend just using a standard screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

She'l Smoke: Here's a link for ya buddy - https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/157345-have-plant-problem-check-here.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

LBH- *"Stadium though wood,.....not really a vert"

As with Vertical, it is the objective that must be addressed. If the objective is to fit more plants into that given space, a curved line will accommodate more.

In baseball, what is the concept that makes a stadium superior to a flat area for onlookers. The obvious is that they gain a vantage point for viewing the game and less, the numbers of available positions of which have a vantage point increases however; There are still nose bleed seats, too close for comfort areas, and you get sun burnt on one side of you. Though less, the slight slope still creates some need for the plant to support the weight from a less than ideal position. 

We can see that a plants structural design and function is in relationship to direction of light by noticing that the plants leaf will turn toward the light regardless of position. What we don't notice as easily however, is the evolutionarily designed stems and trunks of plants and trees that are specifically designed to support weight from a vertical position. Weight however, is a relative term considering that without gravity we weigh nothing. If you were to stand up, you would feel the weight of your head from a normal position and you can support that weight for an extended period of time and you could probably take an IQ test while standing. However, if you lean forward at an angle, you feel your upper body being pulled by gravity and it feels heavier. You are less likely to preform that test with the same results having done so while supporting that same weight from a slightly different position. The reason: You are designed to support your weight vertically. So too is the cannabis plant. 


*


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm talking about a slight bend to catch more of those lumens from the cool tube, support of the plant doesnt change. I see what you mean about leaning forward, great analogy but not every bud on a plant is perfectly vertical. Every bud other than the main (on a non topped plant) is growing at an angle, unless you change it physically, like we do with a scrog. Granted, it's not a complete change like in a true vert but it's not a direct up and down thing either.

Now if you top a plant, you are throwing even more weight out to the sides, off center.

I need to find a cool tube, I wanna play with this one because I totally see your point but I'm thinking theres a middle ground between flat and a slight bend but nothing drastic. Maybe a few inch difference in height from the center. Woodman, have you ever done one? I've found that a lot of my "thoughts" often make sense in theory and fall flat in application and vice versa, so I've kind of adopted a "you'll never know till you try" attitude.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

* LBH - I have not seen something online or in person that I have not attempted. I am retired from most of my own cultivation unfortunately as my greatest challenge is keeping healthy. I am healing this season in another medical state with better access but am directing my advocates in building a new facility. We will be trying a few "new" ideas involving high revolution rotating screens and I expect to see advanced results. Of course the community here will be updated appropriately. 

The principle here is increased low stress during vegetative growth, with an emphasis on opportunity for available light to all parts flowering. 
*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

* LBH - "I see what you mean about leaning forward, great analogy but not every bud on a plant is perfectly vertical."

That's right; Only the biggest, most well developed. 
*


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

So essentially, if I keep the mains on the flatter section of the screen, it should grow about the same as a standard screen.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

LBH - ever consider why there are not threads with folks repeating stadium scrogs and the like?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 5, 2011)

*I believe the thread is in need of a community photo drop, anyone agree?
*


----------



## LBH (Jul 5, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> LBH - I have not seen something online or in person that I have not attempted.


I don't know man, you haven't tried mine or we would have never butted heads back there. The 4way lst/scrog tutorials have been on icmag, grasscity, hydrocanna,thcFarmer (still there), weedfarmer, growkind and facebook You've never seen it? It went for over 400 pages on GC man, give a brother some love,lol I'll be honest with you, reading through some of your stuff, I would love to see what you did or could do with the techniques I employ, might take the method to a new level and it might make for some better pics for the tutorial. 

Anyway, could I please see your results with the stadium attempt? I'd like to see the straight vertical also, as I'm debating which to do first although I think I'm swaying towards stadium but if I could see how your attempts went, it would give me something to shoot for.




woodsmantoker said:


> LBH - ever consider why there are not threads with folks repeating stadium scrogs and the like?


I'm thinking because only "x" amount of people ever get scrogging down and then "x" amount of them take it to that next level and then "x" amount of them are successful and then only "x" amount of them are online sharing their results

oooooooor

no one has built a tutorial to show them how to do it successfully.

photo drop


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 6, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *I believe the thread is in need of a community photo drop, anyone agree?
> *


.....for sure Wood. My babies are almost done.....

View attachment 1678436View attachment 1678437View attachment 1678439View attachment 1678438


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 6, 2011)

Robert Paulson ~ Thats Nug!

I know you have mentioned previously what strain you are running, but could you list it with your photos for onlookers please?

Thank you brother,
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 6, 2011)

Save me some effort here LBH - I am ill.

Google Stadium Scrog. You will get several listings. Many of which are threads. Note on how many start and never amount. Some finish but never repeat. And good luck finding one that you feel is worth replicating.


----------



## LBH (Jul 6, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Save me some effort here LBH - I am ill.
> 
> Google Stadium Scrog. You will get several listings. Many of which are threads. Note on how many start and never amount. Some finish but never repeat. And good luck finding one that you feel is worth replicating.


Replicating,....not my thing but I'm on it boss. I put it out to the group today and I'm sure we'll discuss it a bit at the patient advocacy meeting at the end of the month. Who knows Woomsman, with the combined talent in this thread, we all might make something new..........the one variable I'm POSITIVE of is we will succeed or we'll get high tryin'!!


----------



## LBH (Jul 6, 2011)

Chunky screen RP! Enjoy your fruits!


----------



## unity (Jul 6, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> .....for sure Wood. My babies are almost done.....
> 
> View attachment 1678436View attachment 1678437View attachment 1678439View attachment 1678438


Talk about a exploding screen ha, nicely done RP!
Kind


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jul 6, 2011)

Any ideas on scroging tomatoes or other veggies? Was thinking i might be able to double or triple my mothers yield so that she would only have to tend to a coupe plants to get the same amount of produce. Also thinking about turning my green bean screens sideways and maybe training a lot of my vine veggies this way. Any ideas woodsman cuz your the master from what ive read and seen, been watching this thread for months now


----------



## dapio (Jul 7, 2011)

hey that scrog is looking awesome robert I see some good looking flowers coming your way... do you flush until all your leaves are yellow I only ask to find a good indication of being satisfied that the plant is actually flushed to ones liking.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words everyone. For those of you that don't know on the left is Super Silver Haze (@ 8 wks) and on the right is the UofW (at 6 wks) strain. Here's a close-up so everyone can actually see what the buds look like.

View attachment 1679868View attachment 1679869


Dapio- I only flush a few days and they pretty much suck everything out of themselves and put it into the buds. Seems like with this set up I can flush in a third of the time that it takes to flush my dirt girls.

SlimJim503 -what up? Portland represent. hell yeah Scrog everything! well, almost everything. I've seen tomatoes done with awesome results and i have personally done lemon cucumbers (my favorite) which also really liked the screen.


----------



## Kevo (Jul 7, 2011)

Great thread here. I have a quick question regarding Scrog. I have a fairly large growing space (8'x12') but was going to do my next grow utilizing scrog. Am I cutting myself short in anyway, most of the post here seem to be growing in tents with limited space, or do I just have it wrong? I am more interested in quality than quantity.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 1680404


SlimJim503 said:


> Any ideas on scroging tomatoes or other veggies?
> 
> Beans, cucumber, grapes, all work well. I have even done pumpkin and watermelon (obviously more involved).
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## LBH (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you screen for a ground fruit like the pumpkins and melons? Do the fruits sit on the screen?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2011)

LBH said:


> How do you screen for a ground fruit like the pumpkins and melons? Do the fruits sit on the screen?


Yes the screen can be used to support the weight if done correctly, obviously large fruits are less applicable but if done vertically it is much easier to simply sling them or attach platforms. Plastic containers suspended work well. Can shape the melon into just about what ever. Water lines with spraying capabilities suspended above the canopy works well for foliar cleansing and keeping pests at bay. 

Here is a link to a thread discussing this: http://www.au.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cornucop/msg100955386119.html

View attachment 1680495
Black Hakido Watermelon - The best I have ever eaten. 

View attachment 1680500Can get as creative as you like...


----------



## LBH (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool. You could make melons actually shaped like boobs,lol (no offense ladies)

So was the net/holder premade to a rough size of the melons and it grows into it? How does it get supported when it's small/med, before it fills the net and could fall through?

(non cannabis related Wood, if you're not up for answering,we can discuss it another time or in PM's at your leisure, I'm just a curious cat)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, Ill keep it short. It was brought up so I will address it, I like screening regardless of species. This discussion enlightens the scrog mind.

When building a horizontal screen for fruit, berries, etc you make a supporting skeletal structure that can support the weight of the entire plant and fruit. The mesh/screen only assists the foliage, vegetation, and vine. The fruit can be pulled down through and hung underneath with orange sacs potato sacs etc., placed on supports above, in boxes suspended or left on top, whatever...

Vertical works well too, both sides of the screen can be hosting. 

*As for watermelons, growing them in large glass pourable containers makes for a good spike fruit for the party table...Yes you can break the glass in the end, or drill a hole and spike it while still in the glass...Your friends will FLIP (ventilation can be an issue however - fungal infections) Containers do keep pests at bay!
* 
But if you really want to WOW the lady in your life with your cultivation skills, check this link out! http://www.greenmuze.com/nurture/urban/2264-heart-shaped-strawberries.html

Square Watermelon Link: http://www.instructables.com/id/Grow-a-square-watermelon/


----------



## SlimJim503 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks buddy!!!! Sry to ask bout veggies


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 8, 2011)

SCROG PHOTOS
Please drop em' if ya got em!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 8, 2011)

THANKS TO SCW FOR THIS READ~!


This article is intended to provide information for new growers using the ``ScrOG'' or ``Screen of Green'' method in mini or micro cabinets under small HPS lights, in the range of 70 to 250 watts. I won't spend too much time on 400, 600 and 1000 watt grows, as that's outside the scope of my experience. See the ``links'' post below for further materials regarding 400 watt and other scrogs.


Small HPS lights, alternatives

Small HPS lights are perfect for growing cannabis in restricted space conditions, as they produce the most light from a given amount of electricity of any suitable lamp for cultivation, and produce a spectrum that is favorable for flower growth. The spectrum is not the best for vegetative growth, but that isn't really important to scrog growing, as the vegetative period is so short. Lights as small as 35 watts are available by stripping components from security lights commonly available at discount hardware stores. 250 watt lights can produce as much per foot in scrog conditions as 1000 watt lights in room growing. A single 70 watt light can produce enough for an average pot smoker in a space as small as 1 sq. ft.

MH lights are available in small sizes, but they produce less light and more heat than their HPS counterparts, and heat is an important consideration in cabinet-style growing. Some growers like the MH spectrum for vegetative growth, but there is no real vegetative period in most scrog growing. Some believe the MH spectrum produces tighter buds. I tried a 250 MH and found it to be very hot and much weaker than the HPS. In fact, the 220 HPS conversion bulb has performed better than the MH with the same ballast.

I should note that oldtimer1 states that some MH spectrum should be included in the flowering phase in order to fully develop the complexities of the psychoactive profile of a suitable plant. Perhaps a supplemental small MH could be included at the empty end of a 150-250 HPS hood.

Regarding fluorescents, the light to heat ratio is even worse than an MH, and I am not aware of any situation in micro and mini growing where I would favor them over small HPS lights (see second part for a discussion of small-scale fluorescent scrogs). Compact fluorescents have been quite popular on the boards recently, and they look quite bright to the eye, even the 20 watters. But the plants aren't fooled, and the dull yellow glow of the small HPS lamps is manna to cannabis.

Note that these lights are quite weak compared to 400, 600 or 1000 watt lights used in production growing. Intensity means that the light can be farther away from the plant and still be bright enough at the bud surface to produce. Intensity is necessary for tight bud formation.

To get the most out of a small HPS light, you must keep the bud sites within the productive range of the bulb, a lopsided sphere extending out from the lamp source. For a 250 watt light, that circle of light extends out about 20" from the lamp. For a 70 watt light, the maximum distance is apparently around 8". A group of tall, skinny plants under such a light would only be properly lit at the very tops of the plants, leaving the bottom parts shaded out and in a low intensity light field, producing small, lightweight buds at best.

Ideally you would like all the buds within that magic circle of light intensity, and you would like that sphere of light completely filled with buds. How can that be accomplished?



The scrog method

The essential detail of the scrog method is a screen, usually poultry netting, typically suspended between the planting medium and the lamp. The plants grow up to the screen and then are ``trained'' under the screen, resulting in a flat table of plant growth, a field rather than a forest. Because all the buds are growing at the same height, it is possible to get all the growth within the effective circle of light from the lamp, maximizing production from the space. It's really that simple.

Well, nothing new under the sun, the method has been used for years. In modern terms, the method was first popularized on the internet by the work of pH on the usenet group Alt Drugs Pot Cultivation, or ``ADPC'' for short. You can access ADPC from several web-based sources, and pH still posts there regularly. But the method as initially used by pH was designed to tweak production from a large area under fluorescent lights, like the ``multi-shelf'' method explained in his article on N.P. Kaye's Lycaeum site. N.P. Kaye is in fact credited with the term ``screen of green'', which pH shortened to ``ScrOG''.

I am aware of a least two growers who used scrog and HID lights before that time, one based on a mention in Robert Clarke's book ``Marijuana Botany'', which was also a source for pH. But most work involving scrog and HID lights is quite recent. It is noted by pH that the first ``yield-o-rama'' post for HID scrog was in July of 1997. I became aware of the method from a medical grower in the final days of the Hemp B.C. boards, Savapalet, a posting buddy of Aeric 77.

Before discussing the method in detail, let's explore the other alternative for small HPS lights, the plantlet sea of green method.

Sea of green

The plantlet sea of green method was developed to maximize the speed of cannabis growing in limited height situations. In a typical sea of green setup of this type, clones are planted at densities as high as 9 per sq. ft. Within a short time after being established, the lights are switched to a 12 hour dark period. What happens to the planted clone?

The clone could just sit there, stretch a bit under the light regime, and flower, producing a tiny little bud with a couple of seeds. But that rarely, if ever, happens. Instead the clone takes off in a rush of growth, forming a woody main stem and branches. If the plant is suitable for sea of green growing, it will stop short of the lights and flower. Most indica dominated plants stop short enough to be grown using this method. That process is at the heart of the sea of green method, as it results in the smallest possible plant flowering in the quickest possible time.

Why does the clone act in this manner? The actual process is subject to debate. Your author suspects that the clone reads the light switch as fall, and has a mechanism that recognizes that it's too small to produce seed. So the clone goes into a furious growth mode that stops when the plant reaches a minimum height set within its genetic software, and then flowers. Others argue that the clone's response is just a variation on the normal stretching process that happens when flowering is forced in any size plant. For purposes of the discussion here, it doesn't really matter why the response occurs, just that you can rely on it.

The problem with the sea of green method under small HPS lamps is that it produces a number of small spikes under the lamp, a forest rather than a field. The plants crowd each other out and shade the lower portions, which in any event are too far from the light source. As we discussed above, tall and skinny is not productive under a small light. I grew initially using this method, based on books and magazines that I read before designing my 250 watt system, and it worked well for many years, yielding just over 1 oz. per ft. Not bad, but it can be so much better.

Note that in the mid-90's, the term ``sea of green'' started being applied to much larger plants and grows, even multiple 1000 watt installations over room-sized grow tables, with 3 foot plants spaced at one per foot. It seems the original meaning of the term, the SSSC plantlet method, has been almost forgotten.


Basic flat, fast scrog

The screen method used by pH relied on a long vegetative period for the plants to cover a large area of screen held close to a series of fluorescent tubes. The method I will describe here uses the same sort of growth process that occurs in a plantlet method sea of green plant, and is very fast. The screen should be set about 8-12" above the planting medium, if possible. There are two purposes for that gap. First, you have to get your hands underneath the screen in order to handle the plant shoots and to remove excess growth shaded out under the screen. Second, there needs to be sufficient space for the plant to branch. Branching is essential to scrog. I prefer a space of about 10" for a 250 watt light, but some growers prefer shorter gaps for smaller lights, as little as 4-6".

Note that the screen does not have to be absolutely flat, and there are good arguments for dishing the screen to match the curvature of the light field. I don't radically dish my screen, but I do tie down the middle of the screen to prevent the screen from being pushed up, which would be counter-productive.

The clones are set under the screen at a density of about 1 plant per sq. ft. Experience in using the method with various types of plants may result in more or fewer plants, but 1 per ft. is a good starting point. Note that plant density is much lower than for plantlet-method sea of green. That means fewer clones to manage and fewer plants to be holding in a bust, a factor in sentencing guidelines.

Why clones, by the way? By the time you find out which plants are male and female from seed, it would be impossible to extract the males from the foliage wound into the screen and fill in the gaps with female shoots, without a real mess on your hands. Seed plants also waste several inches of height before a mature stem section is reached from which branching can begin, whereas clones branch right from the medium. Height control is typically a limiting factor in cabinet growing. With female seeds it may be possible to grow a predictable scrog by raising the screen height, making up for the wasted stem length. Seed plants may react differently to forcing as well. I have no experience in scrog from seed.

The clones are established and kicked into vegetative growth. Assuming an 8-12" gap, just about the time where the growing tips penetrate a few inches above the screen, say at two weeks, the lights are switched to a 12 hour dark period. Ideally a response similar to the sea of green method kicks in as explained above. Instead of stopping and flowering, the plants take off, filling the screen with growth. At a density of 1 plant per ft., it usually works out that the plants stop and ``crown off'' just as the screen is filled. It's really magic to see it happen. Note that this timing method is not universal. Different plants may require more vegetative growth, or perhaps even less. My advice is to start by forcing early, because overgrowth creates an unproductive canopy, more salad than buds.

The timing is so critical. You must be around during this period to guide the growth under the screen, and to make sure all gaps in the screen are filled, one bud site per screen hole with standard poultry netting (2 x 3 inch holes). I have no position on removing fan leaves in general, but in a small scrog grow, fan leaves would overwhelm the neighboring buds, and normally they are removed. Get a good sharp, clean set of pruning scissors and just leave them with the grow. You'll need them every couple of days during this period. Note that some growers disagree, so feel free to experiment. I'm no expert on the matter, but I haul out tubs of leaves and get pretty decent results, I think.

Training really isn't difficult. With a limber plant I usually let the shoots grow vertically above the screen and then pull them under by the stem, re-orienting the stem horizontally under the screen to line up bud sites with screen holes. You don't have to tie anything down, as the upward pressure of the stem will nail the foliage to the screen, but some growers like to tie off stems to the screen during the early phases of screen filling. Here's what one grower, Ultimate, has to say on the subject:

``I swear by twist ties and have a huge stock. They can be found just about anywhere. Purchase ties which are most flexible (wire with the smallest diameter) and coated with plastic not paper, as the paper will eventually mold.

``So why twist tie? Two reasons when training for in any screen application.

1. Pre-training. (Exact placement of main stems, growth shoots and branches)

2. Bud-training. (Bending, stem crushing/crimping, and repositioning)

``When initially induced to 12/12, the main tip/tips that hit the netting are immediately trained 90 degrees perpendicular to the netting. This allows for the light to concentrate the most productive part of the plant, forcing the most efficient production the plant can dish out. Branches under the netting are allowed some time to reach the light, but less than half will see light because you're concentrating on efficiency. The most efficient growth will occur where the main stem bends on a 90 degree and beyond, which receives the most light.

``I like to leave the ties long enough for the plant hold the shape desired. Main stem usually around the second week (give or take) , and branches will always vary. Branches coming off the main stem parallel to the netting are spread as far from the main stem as possible making for a even canopy, more bud sites per square, and controlling overall height.

``To a certain extent the buds freeze at a certain point and height/stem length slows. The canopy height is close to being established, but some plants are more vigorous than others and continue stretch beyond the rest of the crop. When bud training the longer colas are controlled by bending and tying down to the screen with twist ties. In extreme cases crushing/crimping is necessary. Moldy buds can be avoided by repositioning buds growing against each other. By using twist ties each bud can be positioned where air flows between each cola allowing efficient light dispersal within the canopy and better air flow.

``Without ties? Yield was lower. A few larger colas had to be tied down shielding smaller buds from direct light, not to mention forcing the light to be raised higher, lowering production (This can be resolved by switching to a more intense bulb) . Some branches grew buds with LONG stems between the screen and base of the cola to compete with the large colas. Hybrid vigor in some cases, or plants which tend to "stretch" more than others eventually straighten out the 90 degree angle exposing less area of the most efficient portion on the plant and eventually stretches to a point where more stem was exposed to direct light, above the screen than desired. A view from the bottom (planter to the screen) showed that efficiency could be improved.''

Some plants have brittle stems, and are difficult to train. It is possible to bend a stem by crushing it lightly at the bend. So long as the structures in the plant that carry fluids aren't damaged too much, the shoot will heal and be just fine (thanks to Uncle Ben for that trick). It may also be possible to top brittle plants under the screen, so that the future growth will be in several, more slender shoots. I have no experience in training a scrog grow by topping.

After the screen is filled all growth under the screen must be clipped off. Shaded growth quickly shrivels and dies, leaving ideal growth mediums for mold. Excess leaves and shoots should be clipped close to the stem, to avoid leaving stumps as mold sites. Robert Clarke recommends pruning away from the stem, but a lot of the standard advice has to be discarded when dealing with the special conditions of a scrog grow. The space under the screen is dark and humid, and you want as little plant material under there as possible. You will haul out buckets of leaves and excess shoots from a scrog grow, but the plants can take it. Clip away.

Subsequent pruning is really limited once the plant sets buds and stops growing. Some plants develop large leaves from the buds themselves, and if the leaves shade out neighboring bud sites, I find they must be removed. But that's about it. Most of the flowering time in a scrog grow the maintenance level is near zero.

If everything goes well, the extra time required for the plants to reach the screen before the flowering period is lengthened by only about two weeks. No additional time is required to fill the screen, because that time is the same used by the sea of green method to add height. The plants end up just as long, but the growth is directed horizontally. Typically a flat scrog grow ends up resembling a tropical forest canopy, with all the buds in a thick carpet extending 8-10" above the screen. The area underneath the screen contains the tree trunks that support the canopy, like piping connecting the root mat to the canopy.

Does it matter how the canopy is created? Not particularly, in my experience. There does not seem to be a lot of difference between buds that would come from sites lower on side branches from those at the actual tip of the plant. For the most part, a bud is a bud in this method. Note that the buds grown in a scrog field are each a piece of what would be a vertical cola. Each bud grows up vertically 90 degrees from the stem. You are familiar with how a cola is made up of individual bunches of flowers connected to the stem in an overlapping spiral, producing a structure that looks like a single unit. In scrog, each one of those florets matures into a small bud in their own right, typically 4-8" tall, about the size of a cigar. They aren't donkey dicks, and you won't impress the editors of High Times into featuring your buds in the centerfold, but weight is all we're interested in, not appearance. As I say, it all looks the same in the bong bowl.

How much weight? I have shown that it is possible to reach over 2 oz. per ft. with a suitable plant and enough light density. 400 watt growers have reported up to 2.4 ounces per foot in a flat scrog. In a compressed grow, using shielded lights in a box of screen, I did nearly 2.6 ounces per foot, measured by canopy area. I suspect that 70-75 watts per sq. ft. is about the minimum to reach that kind of production, but I don't know for sure. Your results may vary, but certainly you will do better using scrog than small-scale sea of green at any light density. As an experienced plantlet-method sea of green grower, I feel comfortable stating that as a fact.

Anyone can reach the benchmark production numbers, but you must concentrate on filling the screen quickly and completely. If loose and tall would yield better, then scrog wouldn't work in the first place. You want the canopy to be low and tight, except on the edges, and one bud per hole. Screen fill density is all important to making weight.

A side note regarding the measurement and reporting of production is appropriate here. For the most part, growers on the boards talk in terms of so many ounces per square foot of growing area, apologies to the metric system. Some growers feel it is more appropriate to measure production in terms of HPS watts, taking into account how efficiently the grower uses the lamp, and our host, ~shabang~ has proposed a ``garden efficiency'' measurement, or ``GE''. In cabinet growing the area under cultivation cannot be expanded, and the lamps are typically very small, especially in comparison to any kind of production grow. I believe measuring output per watt would favor underlit grows, given an equal amount of space being used. Cabinet growers want to know how to produce the greatest weight of buds in the space they have, not how to conserve lamp power. Indeed, a cabinet grower should use the greatest amount of lamp power than can be cooled. Accordingly, I favor reporting production by area, but I encourage reporting a complete set of information about the grow so that light density can be taken into account by those so inclined. A ``yield-o-rama'' report or ``YOR'' is a good compromise. You can find information about the YOR on the usenet group ADPC in posts by Old Ketchup Lungs and other posters.

What can go wrong with a flat scrog grow? The worst thing you can do is to allow the plants to grow too long. You would think that excess growth could be cut out or moved to vertical screens, but in practice I find it's difficult to recover from a badly overgrown screen. Plants that grow into and fill the screen seem to put on better bud weight than overgrown plants that are tied down and whacked back to fit. Error on the side of forcing early, learn from what happens and adjust on the next crop.


Vegetative fills, FIM and topping

The fast, flat method relies on the flowering stretch to fill. It's the fastest, most reliable method, and the most likely to produce a short and dense canopy.

Sometimes it is not possible to use one plant per foot, particulary for grows with feminized seeds, where the grower cannot afford room to clone and hold mothers. Some growers believe vegetative fills are beneficial, but I haven't seen the weight reports to prove it.

Other growers believe that topping or FIM treatment might be beneficial in producing more branching. I think that might be true for some stiff indica's that do not branch well, but most plants will produce more than sufficient branches under the fast method at one plant per foot.

My advice is to stick with the proven method at least the first few times out. Make the benchmark weight, learn what that takes and then you can experiment. For growers who must make fewer plants cover the screen, be cautious and do not let the plant grow too long. Error on the side of short filling the screen the first time, and then adjust accordingly. An overgrown screen is difficult to recover from, particularly in the tight quarters in which a low plant density grow is likely to occur (no room, no money, usually means a micro grow).

When judging a scrog grow you see posted on this board, ignore the look of the buds and concentrate on weight. Scrog is a production method, and it's not designed to produce photogenic buds. A fair number of grows I have seen recently on the boards used the screen more to locate and support tall bud wands. You can get away with that with lights of 400 watts and over, but even then I haven't seen the kind of weight a tight, short scrog canopy can produce.


Interrupted flowering

Also known as ``buddus interruptus'', the procedure is to switch the lights to 24/0 for a day or two about at the end of the fifth week of flowering, when the buds seem to stall out. It should only be done once during the crop, and for no more than two days. The best technique is to switch for one day, wait a couple of days to observe the effect, and then give it one more day if the buds haven't responded. This is not the same as ``double budding'', as the plant is never actually kicked into vegetative growth.

If the plants react well, you will see tufts of additional flowering parts standing out from the sides of the buds like little towers. Done early enough, these extra parts should finish in time, and they will add extra weight to the crop. This technique can be particularly valuable in scrog, given the large number of smaller buds.

A caveat is in order, not all plants respond well. Some don't react to the light change at all, and a very few may be disturbed into uncontrolled growth from the tops of the buds. You might be concerned with a tendency for male parts to be produced, but I've been practising this method for a long time, and I've never seen a ``hermie''.


Bog methods

Many people have been excited about the scrog method and have dreamt up all sorts of ways to expand production, myself included in the mad scientist crowd. The most common variation is the ``bog'' method.

Bog for ``box of green'', was first coined by Kunta and further developed by chthonic and several other growers. Added to the horizontal screen are vertical screens around the perimeter. Either additional plants are used at the edges, or the scrog field plants are grown longer, but either way, the additional foliage is allowed to grow up the outside of the vertical screen, taking advantage of wasted air space above the field. It also allows plants at the edge of the field to get into the circle of intensity from the bulb.

Imagine the light field as a circle sitting tangent to a horizontal line. Imagine your plant as a point on the line outside of the circle. How can the plant get inside the circle? By going up. You might equate this method to an ``arena'' grow in this regard. An extension on the bog theme is spiral bog, first coined by chthonic. In a spiral bog the plants are allowed to add considerable vegetation, which is trained around the box in a laid-down spiral, like this (but flatter): //////. This method allows all the screen area to be densely filled with bud sites.

There are two ways to fill the vertical bog screens, as I mentioned. The first is to use more plants, which are added to the edges of the grow. When the horizontal scrog field plants are forced to flower, the plants on the edge are allowed to grow vertically like sea of green plants, the resulting growth being trained to the vertical screens. If the growth is too tall for the screens, it can be laid down at an angle, like a spiral bog grow. The advantage of this type of bog grow is reliability and speed, since the horizontal field is filled in exactly the same manner as in a normal scrog grow. The disadvantage is that the number of plants is increased to near plantlet-method sea of green levels.

The second method is to use the same number of plants as in a standard scrog grow, or thereabouts, but to allow them to grow longer before forcing, around another week or two of growth seems to be about right. This process proved to be tricky for me at first, but once I piled up some experience in timing and training, I found the method to be superior. Several growers have been successful at 70 watts. Here's what chthonic, a pioneer in the method, had to say about his experiences with 70 watt HPS lights:

``The quickest and most successful approach that I have found to train a bog grow is to lower the horizontal screen to within 6" of the soil and grow 2 plants per sq. ft. straight up to the vertical training screens. As it's a box driven by a 70-watt bulb, the height from the horizontal screen to the roof is only 12". The plants grow unhindered 18" from the soil up through a narrow band of the horizontal screen and onto the verticals until they touch the roof. Then they are laid down horizontally and trained in a spiral fashion /// around the vertical training screens. Spiral bog or s/bog. The cabinet is small; spiral training is the only way to direct the shoots so it just happens...

``The spiral training can go one of two ways. The entire plant can be bent over in one direction and trained along with the rest of the plants in a clockwise or counter-clockwise fashion around the vertical training screens. Or the plant can be trained as it naturally branched, trained in opposite directions along the vertical training screens.''

Any method of growing should be analyzed not only for production over the space used, but also for production over time. Just for the sake of argument, let's suppose a plantlet-method sea of green method produces 1 ounce per ft., and the subject plant takes 60 days to complete its life cycle. That would be .017 oz. per ft./day. Let's suppose a scrog grow takes two weeks longer, 74 days, and produces 1 1/2 oz. That would be .020 oz. per ft/day, advantage scrog. Let's suppose than an extended bog grow takes two more weeks than a scrog grow, 88 days, and produces 2 oz. That would be .023 oz. per ft. day., advantage extended bog.

Note that it's possible to shorten the cycle by growing plants in a separate area for about two weeks and then adding them to the scrog setup. But most micro and mini growers don't have room for a separate growing area.

The ``bog'' term is subject to some debate. Chthonic believes that the term should be used for a box of foliage that surrounds a light held in a vertical position. Such a setup can be an outstanding way to get the most of out small security lights in the 70-100 range. But I think for a larger light, like a 150 or 250, it is necessary for the light to be in the normal horizontal position above the box. Personally, your author thinks that bog can be used as a general term to describe such a grow, and I don't really know what other term to use. Chthonic believes this type of grow can be referred to as an arena grow, but I've usually seen that term applied to free-standing plants rather than a box of screen. In my recent compressed grows using shielded lights, I coined the terms ``h/bog'' and ``v/bog'', stealing from chthonic's notation, but no one else has picked up on the lingo. Time will tell what terms become attached to these methods. Most people just use the generic term ``scrog''. Fair enough.

Finally, hollow screen forms do not have to be in the shape of square-cornered boxes. I've seen one grower using small HPS lights who shaped his screen into a deep bowl shape, with the light suspended in the middle. Posts on ADPC describe inverted V shapes, and cylinder forms have sprung up at Cannabis World. A single ``correct'' way to do this probably doesn't exist.

At this point, these methods are so new that every grow provides significant information. My advice to those new to the scrog method is to get a few fast, flat scrog grows under your belt first to get used to the process. But do add the vertical screens regardless, and capture whatever excess growth you can on the verticals, as there is no reason not to handle as much growth as you can.


V-scrog

The final extension of this concept was thought up by Kunta, and dispenses with the horizontal screen entirely. I coined the term for the method, ``v-scrog'', for vertical scrog. Vertical screens extend from the plant medium all the way up to the top of the growing space. The light is not in a reflector at the top of the space, but is suspended vertically in the middle of a tube of foliage, approaching peg's Rama concept for zero-g cannabis growing. Note that the entire light field is used, not just from the bottom half of the lamp and what comes off the reflector. The foliage area is stunning. Imagine a 2 x 2 cabinet with a v-scrog screen held 4" from the walls, with a gap in the front screen for maintenance. Suppose the buds fill up about 3' of the vertical screen. We're talking 4 screens, each 4' in area (16" x 36"). Take off a couple of inches for corner overlap and a gap in the front for access, and that's nearly 14 sq. ft. of screen in the same space that supports 4' of flat screen. Even if the production per foot were half, and it would be less due to the loss of the 3D flat scrog field, you're still talking 3 ½ ounces per foot!

Can that really be possible? Not so far. I have grown two v-scrog's that were mostly failures, but I have modified the growing space to correct the problems and I will continue testing sometime in the future. The problems so far involve the time needed to fill the screen area, which could reduce the production over time substantially, and the ability to handle the moisture load produced by the massive amount of foliage. I am also not the world's most talented trainer, but chthonic, Ultimate, Eugene and others have done very well in tiny vertical box forms with 70 watt lamps.

Even if production isn't dramatically better than horizontal methods, v-scrog is a promising solution to growing in very restricted height conditions. It might be possible to grow a productive crop with 150 and 250 watt lamps in as little as 2', maybe less. Since the light-to-foliage gap is horizontal, the only absolute vertical needs are for the plant container and a gap between the end of the downward-pointing bulb and the planting medium. Plant growth could be controlled by training it across the vertical screen, which could be any reasonable height.


Soil or hydro?

I have read nearly every scrog post on this board, and a lot of the activity on other boards and at ADPC, and it appears that a successful scrog can be done using plants in pots as well as with more exotic hydroponic systems. But there are a few elements of scrog growing that tend to favor an active hyrdroponic setup.

Once you get past a small, flat scrog grow, it becomes very difficult to train a more complex grow by reaching into the cabinet space. I would never design a sizable scrog system, or any bog-type grow, without the capability of rolling or sliding out the plant container and screens as a single unit. Obviously that means that the screen should be connected to the plant container, or possibly to a common substrate, like a plywood base. The screen does not need to be sturdy, it's just a guide, so there are many ways this could be done. But obviously it is much easier to slide out an empty container than one full of water (DWC) or soil.

Although I lack experience in using soil intensively, active hydro systems allow freshly rooted clones to have direct access to very high levels of nutrients immediately. That may mean that active hydro scrogs will evolve quicker than soil or DWC grows. I don't believe there is enough experience available to express a firm opinion on this matter, and certainly I have seen many fine DWC grows recently. For that matter, the best 400 HPS production number I've seen was accomplished in soil.


First-time growers, fluorescent lights

Scrog is not a difficult method to use, and new growers should not hesitate to try it. In fact, because most new growers are using small lights, often fluorescents, getting a reasonable harvest almost requires scrog, or a similar method such as paper-clip training or FIM (look it up). I favor scrog training over FIM because it is easier and quicker. FIM is probably a better method for larger lights, 400 and up, where the height of the bud wand can be handled.

New growers are probably going to use soil or DWC, both of which produce good results with scrog. Soil growers should avoid pots, which restrict the size of the root mat and take up precious vertical space. Instead, a plastic pan about the size and shape of the growing space should be used, which will maximize the root mat. It doesn't need to be very deep, about 6" would be suitable.

A good first choice would be a 70 HPS lamp or two in a space about 1-3 square foot, using soil or DWC. The cost of the materials needed is minimal, and the output from 70 HPS lamps is proven. You can expect to get 1-2 ounces per foot, and in presentable buds.

If fluorescents must be used, avoid compact bulbs and stick with tubes. As mentioned above, scrog as envisioned by pH was designed to be used with fluorescent tubes, stacking multiple grows in a single space to make up for the lower production. The design keeps the canopy flat and a few inches away from the surface of the bulb. Compact fluorescents tend to wrap the tube surface inside themselves, making the light from those surfaces available only by reflection. Further, by being compact they act as a point source without the required intensity to back it up.

A fluorescent tube grow could be accomplished in a space as small as 2' square, to accomodate a series of tubes, or a footlocker-type space, maybe the bottom of a closet, to take 4' tubes. It would be wise in either case to mount the ballasts outside the growing space to help with heat.

Getting the most from a fluorescent grow requires keeping the canopy tight and close to the tubes. Use one plant per foot, an 8-12" screen gap and force when the plants hit the screen, which will produce the fastest and most predictable screen fill, and will tend to keep the canopy in check. Using vegetative growth to fill the screen is an advanced technique, and I would avoid it unless you are restricted to a fewer number of plants by circumstances.

There are several myths floating around the boards about fluorescents vs. HPS lamps. It is often said that HPS lamps are expensive, but it isn't really so. Security lights containing HPS bulbs and ballasts can be purchased at discount hardware stores, and separate ballasts are available from online sources at very reasonable prices. 70 HPS security lamps go as low as $30-50. Remember also that HPS lamps have a higher mean output over time compared to their rating, and last much longer than fluoros.

It is often said that HPS lamps are hotter than fluorescents, but that too is a myth. Fluorescent lamps, aside from corporate b.s. by Lights of America, are less efficient than small HPS lamps, and therefore produce more heat per watt. To say an HPS lamp is hotter in the context of growing is to say a burning match is hotter than a radiator; it's true, but which will heat a room? A fluorescent spreads the heat over a larger area and therefore feels less hot to the hand. HPS and fluorescent tubes have an advantage in separate ballasts that can mounted outside the growing space. Compact electronic ballast fluorescents are more efficient than magnetic ballast tubes, but all of the heat they produce is confined in the growing space.

If you must use fluorescents, be realistic and don't expect to be bowled over by the buds. Depending on the plant they will either be light and feathery, or hard, but very small. You can grower larger and harder buds with fluorescents, but only by stacking up a wasteful amount of wattage on a very few bud sites. If you would like to compare some fluorescent and small HPS grows by wattage, there is a link below that will lead you to a post that compiles the best near-harvest pictures on a non-judgemental basis. People get very heated on this board pro and con regarding fluorescents (guilty), so look and make your own decision based on real grows.

Scrog growing works best with clones, but that requires a mother area which may not be possible for a new grower. Feminized seeds from Dutch Passion should work as well, though I would provide a couple more inches of screen gap to allow for the portion of the seed plant stem that will not produce branches. Branching is fundamental to scrog.

If it is not possible to produce clones or to acquire feminized seeds, then I would not use scrog. An alternate method would be to grow each seed in separate soil containers and use plantlet method sea of green, paper-clip training or FIM to control height. When the males show, they can be removed from the growing area, and the remaining females re-arranged to best suit the light source. Using a plantlet method pretty much requires an HPS lamp to get decent production, as much of the growing surface will be vertical. Fluorescent tube lamps lack intensity, as they spread their light over a large area, and compact fluorescents simply lack enough punch to act as point-source lights. Use a small HPS lamp and keep the plants trained low and flat as possible, and you should yield at least an ounce per foot.

Basic design elements

There are essentially two classes of HPS lamps when it comes to scrog growing, the small ``security light'' types, in the 50-100 range, and larger lamps in the 150-250-400 range. The best way to plan your own design is to see what others are doing. Exercise the search engine and look for scrog grows with similar-sized areas and lamps, analyze their results and plan accordingly.

The smaller lamps need to be held quite close to the canopy, as the effective range in which they will produce tight buds is limited. A 70 HPS has a range of about 8", for example. That means the distance from the screen to the light should be only an inch or two outside the range, to allow for some vertical stretch, and the distance from the lamp to the edge of the space has to be computed keeping in mind that the light is traveling on the longer diagonal out and down to the canopy. Using the standard of 50 HPS watts per square foot of canopy will produce good results, but I would shoot for more like 70-75, meaning that a 70 would be perfect for a square foot of screen. If you wished to grow with two or more 70-100 HPS lamps, the lights should be distributed over the canopy, not bunched together.

The 50-70 watts per square foot rule applies to the larger lights as well, but as power increases the limit is more negotiable. Within the confines of a scrog cabinet or box, a 400 watt lamp has a lot of power directly underneath it. Asking a 400 watt lamp to light an 8 square foot area means skirting the lower limit of the lamp power, but for the areas close to the lamp the intensity is far greater. By keeping the canopy directly under the lamp short, and by allowing the growth on the fringes to get taller, one can leverage the power of the 400 to a larger space. 400 watt lamps are therefore an excellent match with an arena, or bog type of grow. It is also possible, but not confirmed, that 400 HPS lamps could produce better with a supercropping type method, like FIM, instead of scrog. It's probably a close thing, and maybe a mixture of a horizontal scrog canopy under the lamp and FIM-type plants around the edges would be superior, a true ``arena'' grow.

The 150 and 250 watt lamps don't have that kind of power, and the canopy must be kept relatively close. The 250 has a reach of 20" within which it can tighten up buds, and therefore a 2' x 2' space is about as far as you can push the lamp and keep the production per foot up. Because the area under the lamp is relatively small, using a bog or arena type of grow becomes more difficult, as the most productive area, the horizontal field, becomes pinched down. These lamps are probably better used with a basic flat scrog, although there is no reason not to allow some growth on the vertical walls if it can be arranged within the space. Certainly, in any flat scrog grow, you have nothing to lose by letting the very outside row of buds grow tall, even to the extent of using additional plants to get that result. I see a lot of flat scrog grows where the growth thins out on the edges with bare walls surrounding the bulb. Error on the side of higher plant densities, and use the outside space to your advantage.

Note that while the smaller ``security light'' HPS lamps lack reach alone, added to a larger lamp's light field they can be useful as supplements to balance out a light field and to add some punch. For example, in a 2'x 2' cabinet, a 70 HPS added to the empty end of a 250 HPS hood would provide a combination of 80 HPS watts per foot, and would illuminate the overall space more evenly. If you are inclined to try a small MH light, perhaps you could add both light and some spectrum balance. I've also seen compact and tube fluorescents added as supplements, but that's like lighting a candle in sunlight; not much help, unless some extra heat is needed. If you're adding watts, make them count.

Height is often a restrictive element when designing a cabinet grow, particularly if mother and cloning space is needed in the same space. An unshielded (open bulb) 250 grow is perfectly suited to a space 2' x 2' x 4'. But by using a horizontal shield of tempered glass, or a plastic like lexan or plexiglass, the heat from the lamp can be confined and controlled, and up to a foot of space can be recovered by tightening up all the other elements as much as possible. Lexan or plexiglass sheets are available at discount hardware stores, can be cut with normal tools (sawed, or scored and snapped), and are modestly priced. Designing such a grow means using an extra fan to cool each compartment space, or providing for airflow from the growing area through the barrier.

Designing a cabinet in terms of the vertical space needed is best done by working backwards. Start with the known dimensions of the basic elements, the height of the plant container, the medium to screen gap and the thickness of the lamp/hood assembly. That leaves the growing space above the screen, which is somewhat negotiable. If you keep your canopy low and tight, using the flowering stretch to fill the screen in the classic fast, flat scrog fashion, none of the buds will get much bigger than 8-10" above the screen.

There has to be a gap between the top of the buds and the lamp for two reasons. First, obviously, the whole canopy must see the lamp. Second, the tops of the buds can't be fried by the lamp. Even with shielding some gap is necessary, as the tops of some varieties react badly to being in close proximity to an intense light source, producing thick stem growth that erupts from the bud tops.

Cooling and airflow are the final design element. Even with shielding there must be adequate airflow through the canopy to avoid mold, and to carry off the moisture load created by the plants. A 4' canopy under a 250 HPS will pull about a half gallon per day through the leaves, and that water has to be removed, regardless of the temperature. With the smaller HPS lamps probably ``muffin'' type axial fans are sufficient, available at many hardware stores, all growstores, and online at sites like Grainger.com, which sells Dayton and Comair fans for reasonable prices. The Comair ball-bearing axials last much longer than the solid bearing Daytons, but they are noisier; my 115 CFM 5N471 Comair's sound like a helicopter starting up.

Note that Grainger apparently checks for obvious individual accounts, so be cautious. Use a valid federal tax number (like your employer's), a business address if you can, or at least use the term ``suite'' rather than apartment, and a phone number that answers at the business name. Not everyone can accept packages at work of course, so you may not be able to access Grainger, which is a shame.

Larger setups require more fan power, say about .5 to 1 CFM per HPS watt as a decent guide, and are usually best ventilated with an industrial ``squirrel cage'' type blower, available from the same sources. Grainger has a nice selection at reasonable prices, with several different configurations to match the requirements of cabinet growing. Usually room has to be made available in the cabinet for the hardware, so look for designs that are compact and easy to mount in a given space. The Dayton 4C754 200 CFM axial is an excellent choice, $80-90 at Grainger, but using the Overgrow search engine with the word ``Dayton'' should provide a wealth of other examples. Dayton and Rubbermaid make a lot of money from pot growers; I wonder if they realize that?

Usually the fan is mounted to blow the air out, sucking it up through the canopy from an inlet into the box. It would be better in theory for the fan to blow into the confined space, to produce an over-pressure rather than a partal vacuum. But it's easier to light-proof a space with the fan power sucking the door against the seals than to be fighting air pressure.

Fans for smaller grows can simply be controlled by the light timer, always on when the lights are burning. Larger grows with squirrel cage fans need to be controlled by a line thermostat. I would avoid the cheapo hardware store models and go with something decent, like the Dayton 2E728 at Grainger for about $40-50. If you're using a shielded grow with outside air inlets, you may find humidity is the problem rather than temperature. In that case a line humidistat or a thermostat and humidistat in parallel might provide the best control.

Fresh or room air inlets should be a match with the space and the airflow. A general guide is to provide about .03-.05 square inch of inflow space per HPS watt. For example, a 3" circular plastic tube inlet would be a minimum requirement for a 250 HPS grow. Air inlets and outlets need to be arranged to avoid light leaks into the growing space. Turning the air duct 90 degrees and avoiding reflections with flat-black paint inside the duct is sufficient. For example, a ABS plastic plumbing elbow seems to be popular these days.

The prototypical scrog screen is poultry netting, which consists of 2" x 3" irregular hexagons, about 24 per foot. Poultry netting seems to space out the buds just right, in my experience. I see other growers using various types of square plastic netting, and quite a few weaving their own between sticks with wire or fishing line. If you use square holes, I would tend to size them at about 2 1/2" or a little less, but in no case would I go smaller than 2". Poultry netting costs nothing, but it does have the disadvantage of cut wire ends around the edges which always seem to be diabolically placed to slice up your hands and arms. Whatever you use, remember it doesn't have to be very sturdy. Don't steal growing space with wide wood pieces around the edges. Use something like a thin dowel, or stiff heavy-gauge wire to secure the screen.

Finally, don't neglect safety in any grow. When using electrical devices around water, a GFCI-protected outlet is a must. Before doing anything else, learn a few basics about electricity. Most of the basic grow guides do a reasonable job, but plenty of information is available online. This is suppose to be fun, but it's not a daredevil sport, so don't kill yourself doing it!



Conclusion

Hopefully this will give you an idea of where we stand on small level scrog methods and will answer some of the basic questions. In spite of the long history of the use of screens and netting in cannabis growing, accelerated scrog growing under HID lights is a wide open field, and each new grower can add experience and ideas to the mix.

Editorial assistance by newbie, except for the last three sections, which are all my fault. Additional input by chthonic and Ultimate as noted. Thanks to pH, Uncle Ben, Ganja Baron and Teahead for assistance and suggestions on specific topics. I should also acknowledge indirect input by Bongo and Shuzzit, as well as the other growers mentioned in the article.


Note: I have retired from internet posting activities. Anyone who cares to copy this post and continue with it is welcome, but remember it should always be open to edits from the community, rather than being one poster's opinion. - SCW


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you bigbud888 for your contribution!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

*OUTDOOR SCROG VIDEO LINK - *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kuU3WjGY_E&feature=related


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

*VERTICAL SCROG VIDEO LINK* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hKi_Rp8Fn8&feature=related

Non-scrog Vertical Video Link - note vertical position of each plant in relation to direction of available light, and the response to direction of gravitational force in relation to light...You cant fight gravity, but you can use it to your advantage by understanding the role it plays. (Vertical increases numbers, not necessarily efficiency) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8AkrfY4LZc&feature=related


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Great 400hps Scrog Video Link* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FAqd8-Xmw&feature=related


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

*U-Scrog Video Link* - Note the differences shape of screen and height of lighting make in efficiency and production. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhcMaygJH0g&feature=related


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

*Pull and Place Training Video Link* - I am not a fan of U-shape as discussed before, and i certainly do not agree with all that that is said here, but i am a big fan of the pull and place training being done here and the fella is doing us all a great service by this video. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSArNZU_Lqs&feature=related


----------



## LBH (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone's been busy.....thx for the resources Wood


----------



## LBH (Jul 9, 2011)

Photo drop

Afro scrog







Baskin Robbins Scrog


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful LBH


----------



## Respect The Herb (Jul 9, 2011)

How much room should i leave between my screen and light box? I know they are going to stretch and I am prepared for that I just want an estimate on how tall the actual bud will be.
I'm using cfls (4-100w replacement soft white 2700k) in a air cooled light box so they can grow right up to the glass and not get burned. 
Some basic info to get an idea:
I have two 3 gallon pots and have been lst'ing and topping to keep them small. 
Using perlite/mg soil (like it or not) 
Nutes : generic mg food, will be switching to ff for the flower. 
One bag seed and one fem mix from white label
been vegging for about a month

Any good estimates?


----------



## matatan (Jul 9, 2011)

loving the vids and pics fellas!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

Respect The Herb - With the CFL's you keep them close to the canopy. Take a peek at they countless CFL grows on RIU and compare for a good representation of what you can expect. There are many CFL screens done here on this thread that you can locate with some time researching.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

Topic of Discussion - *Gravitropism

*In light of recent talk of vertical scrogs, U- shaped screens, V-screen, stadium, etc. I wanted to get a bit more in depth with where the idea that these are less effective in comparison with horizontal (flat screen), is derived. I explained previously in discussion that gravity has a key role in plant growth and thus vertical screening works against effective use of this controlled "stress" if you will. Without understanding these controls it is hard to argue for or against particular designs. I would like to post some information for the advanced members and for those who are interested in learning about the mechanizes that dictate directional growth and how it relates to trellising. These controls are known as Tropisms.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Gravitropism - http://www.microgravity.ac.uk/subjects/Plantgrav.htm
*http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-projects/project_ideas/PlantBio_p014.shtml

*Phototropism* - http://www.biosci.missouri.edu/liscum/phototropism.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Gravitropism and Training 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1056154/
*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

*Gravitropism in Plant Physiology *

http://www.plantphysiol.org/content/133/4/1677.full


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA PRESS BERKELEY AND LOS ANGELES CAMBRIDGE UNIVERSITY PRESS, LONDON, ENGLAND COPYRIGHT, 1955 BY THE REGENTS OF THE UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA LIBRARY OF CONGRESS CARD NO. 55-53^6 PRINTED IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 

Dr. Ambers [FONT=&quot]It is my strong conviction that the technology or the applied science in a field of knowledge can make efficient progress only when pursued with sound understanding of the fundamental science upon which that technology is based. Progress in technology without a foundation of fundamental science can take only two forms, I believe. First, minor improvements of applications or treatments which are already essentially known can be made by technology alone; and second, occasional (though rare) accidental discoveries of new applications or treatments may be made. Practically every major advance in agricultural technology in the past half century has stemmed from fundamental scientific information. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
LINK - http://www.archive.org/stream/auxinsplantgrowt00leop/auxinsplantgrowt00leop_djvu.txt


----------



## LBH (Jul 10, 2011)

I cant get the time lapse stuff to play, anyone know what kind of player that is?

Wood, getting my pm's?


----------



## Respect The Herb (Jul 10, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Respect The Herb - With the CFL's you keep them close to the canopy. Take a peek at they countless CFL grows on RIU and compare for a good representation of what you can expect. There are many CFL screens done here on this thread that you can locate with some time researching.


 
I understand that, and will be moving the lights with the growth of the buds. I just need to know how much room to leave between the top of my growbox and the screen. I'll keep looking around, i've read that i should leave myself 8-10 inches for the but that seems a bit optimistic. Or is that about right?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

Respect The Herb said:


> I understand that, and will be moving the lights with the growth of the buds. I just need to know how much room to leave between the top of my growbox and the screen. I'll keep looking around, i've read that i should leave myself 8-10 inches for the but that seems a bit optimistic. Or is that about right?


There are other factors to consider, length of time in screen before flowering etc. 

I would leave more room than you can use, say a few feet. This gives you ability to "grow" and install hardware etc. 
I suspect the best way for you to determine this however is simply research others who have used similar environmental controls.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 10, 2011)

Same numbers, larger space. 
View attachment 1684702


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a little reminder of why it is very important to take care when training. The flower sight where this cola grew must have been damaged during training, most likely by being pulled back through the screen (my apprentice has been punished accordingly). Because the wound did not have time to heal before flower, it essentially molded this nug from the inside out. Luckily I was able to salvage quite a bit of the cola, but if I hadn't noticed this until next week the entire nug could have been lossed to mold. I noticed this because about a dime size spot on one of the nugs seemed more mature than the rest, you can see it in the first pic. I've seen this before growing outdoor so i just went ahead and cut down the cola and starting breaking it a part. Considering how big this nug would have been in two weeks I probably salvaged about 35% of it.

View attachment 1685023View attachment 1685025View attachment 1685024


----------



## LBH (Jul 10, 2011)

I had that happen once before Robert but the bud never made it above the screen, just 1/2 way and was hidden. Unfortunately, it was back in the chicken wire days and the bud grew , engulfing the wire. I think it was the wire, being galvanized or whatever, but those metals or gases "rotted" that bud pretty good. Looked just like typical bud rot but wasnt as powdery when you crush it in ur fingers. Good point about using care though, I've snapped far too many arms in my day but its a risk u take when you keep the screen as low as I do. Yes, they are often repairable with a good splint but had I taken my time, let the arm bend slowly, it would have never snapped and would have never stressed the plant like that and now I also introduced the slight risk of that plant hermi-ing

Key point here is,....take your time,....the plants arent going anywhere, any time soon


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2011)

Here we have a few video links of Vertical Screening for comparison and review. 

After reviewing the previous links and learning about tropisms, I thought it would benefit the community to compare and discuss with a new and educated perspective, how gravity plays a role in the Scrog Method. 

Note how the plants in the following gardens respond to both phototropism and gravitropism. Though a plants response to phototropism is much more rapid, gravitropism has a greater role in determining the structure of the plant and how that structure will effect the overall production. Though taking into consideration other controls, also note the leaf to calyx ratio that could also be determined by lack of light penetration thus less fully developed flower. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX1B3gUimWQ&feature=related

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Vertical+Scrog&view=detail&mid=095FEFAF6BE4233EBA7B095FEFAF6BE4233EBA7B&first=0&FORM=LKVR14

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlsNTSW0NOU


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 11, 2011)

I would think a flat screen would be preferred based on the reading. It seems that some of the flowers in vertical grows would be getting mighty confused; they would have phototropic and gravitropic responses pulling them in opposite directions when they are above the light (which we can see in the videos and it seems like gravity won, pointing the top nug into the lightless sky). And of course there is the issue with the auxins as well. Obviously vertical ScrOG's produce the traditional single "top nug" rather than a horizontal ScrOG where every nug can become a top nug.


----------



## Icemud (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is an updated photo of my Vshaped/flat scrog, Day 47 of flowering, 2x blue dragons (middle), 2x Chemband's (right), 2x University Hill's OG (left)View attachment 1687110


----------



## LBH (Jul 12, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> I would think a flat screen would be preferred based on the reading. It seems that some of the flowers in vertical grows would be getting mighty confused; they would have phototropic and gravitropic responses pulling them in opposite directions when they are above the light (which we can see in the videos and it seems like gravity won, pointing the top nug into the lightless sky). And of course there is the issue with the auxins as well. Obviously vertical ScrOG's produce the traditional single "top nug" rather than a horizontal ScrOG where every nug can become a top nug.


I'm right with you here. Does it work? sure,...the plant is amazing at adaptation, but the real question here is,..is it optimal? Although it seems correct in theory, with the reading above (thanks wood), iwe now know how it happens and what is going on within the plant. Granted, I don't absorb a lot of the chemical science behind it but I see the energy involved and thats enough for me. Energy is everything, I want to dump it where it's going to do me the most.

So yea, although there are some great looking screens out there, showcasing the method (including yours ice!!) , the science clearly states that it's not optimal and for me, that's the overall goal of indoor cultivation, optimal growing. Thanks for saving me the time wood.


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Jul 12, 2011)

In response to all this gravitropism stuff, my only question... what would happen if a plant was growing in a zero-g environment? I'm sure someone in the space station must have tested this at some point


----------



## Beansly (Jul 12, 2011)

Call me crazy, but doesn't cannabis grow vertically naturally? And doesn't vertiscrog have more to do with light placement than anything else? If you grow the plant naturally, except pull the branches forward into a screen, what you have is a plant gowing straight up like nature intended with some slight training. I think that v-scrog may possibly be even more efficient than horizontal. Because 1) Light that bounces of the reflector and back into the bulb or even on the plants is wasted or diminished as compared to a bare bulb hanging vertically and 2) V-ScrOG doesn't require you to bend the branches at such an extreme angle as in horizontal which as you know, redirects auxins and messes with the plants hormones.
This is all just educated guesses though. What do you all think?


----------



## LBH (Jul 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Call me crazy, but doesn't cannabis grow vertically naturally? And doesn't vertiscrog have more to do with light placement than anything else? If you grow the plant naturally, except pull the branches forward into a screen, what you have is a plant gowing straight up like nature intended with some slight training. I think that v-scrog may possibly be even more efficient than horizontal. Because 1) Light that bounces of the reflector and back into the bulb or even on the plants is wasted or diminished as compared to a bare bulb hanging vertically and 2) V-ScrOG doesn't require you to bend the branches at such an extreme angle as in horizontal which as you know, redirects auxins and messes with the plants hormones.
> 
> 
> This is all just educated guesses though. What do you all think?


Yea, I see your point. In the one vid, the buds are gactually growing ABOVE the light but with a bare buldb you would eliminate that.

Let's flip the script, what kind of growth would you expect if we grew them upside down so gravity is an ASSIST. With light and gravity not fighting each other, I wonder how it would grow.......water gets to the buds faster, harder, etc,...any thoughts?


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 12, 2011)

LBH said:


> Yea, I see your point. In the one vid, the buds are gactually growing ABOVE the light but with a bare buldb you would eliminate that.
> 
> Let's flip the script, what kind of growth would you expect if we grew them upside down so gravity is an ASSIST. With light and gravity not fighting each other, I wonder how it would grow.......water gets to the buds faster, harder, etc,...any thoughts?


Upside down topsy turvy. Grow tomatoes upside down. People have tried this.


----------



## LBH (Jul 12, 2011)

PakaloloHui said:


> Upside down topsy turvy. Grow tomatoes upside down. People have tried this.


No, they only turned the plant upside down, I'm talking about turning the environment upside down. Light on the floor pointed up, plants growing down from ceiling,...WITH gravity, towards the light.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 12, 2011)

Like I said it has been done before...

Unfortunately I do not have any info about the project, other than it has been done.


----------



## LBH (Jul 12, 2011)

What kind of results did they get Pakalolo? I'm wondering if stretch was an issue too....


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 12, 2011)

If my memory serves me correctly I do not think stretching was as big as rightside up. The plants can be kept closer to the lights with the upside down method. With proper fans, circulation, and the fact hot air rises, this kept the stretch to a minimum. 

The hardest thing was watering. A slow pour, absorbant cloth tied around the stalk to keep runoff off the buds when in bloom is important.

Makes for an easy inspection for pests on your leaves though!!!

Didn't hear about the results.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 13, 2011)

I am having a hard time believing you guys are having this conversation and was poised to even comment after all the research information... What you missed was that gravitropism is a response that has developed over the course of evolution. The plant is DESIGNED to be in a vertical position in relation to gravity. 

Cannabis will NOT grow upside down with ANY good results~


----------



## LBH (Jul 13, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> I am having a hard time believing you guys are having this conversation and was poised to even comment after all the research information... What you missed was that gravitropism is a response that has developed over the course of evolution. The plant is DESIGNED to be in a vertical position in relation to gravity.


No, I understand this Woodsman, I know it is a design that is the best design for the conditions it's had over the eons, and was just throwing around what would happen if you flip the script so to say. My (admitted scientifically ignorant) opinion would be that it would either super flourish or super nosedive.

Wood, have you ever tried to dig up the journals regarding the work Nasa has done with zero gravity growing? I can undesrtand if you haven't, there's really no need at the moment,lol, just wondering.

Hope all our patients are having a good day out there, ....Grow em up!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 13, 2011)

There is great need for understanding gravitational force and relationship with plant growth. Thus NASA's experiments. 

Here is your link: http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/122510/growing_plants_in_zero_gravity/

_"The researchers expected random, unorganized growth, as seen with every other type of plant flown in space."We don't know why moss grew non-randomly in space, but we found distinct spiral patterns," Sack said."_

What is not mentioned in the link, is the role each mass in space could play on the "spiral growth". In that all mass has a gravitational force according to law, it would be my theory that the shape the moss has taken was not fluke or uncontrolled, but dictated by the attractive force that all masses in space posses regardless of the environment being labeled as "zero gravity". I would also suspect that the plants grown in space with "random" growth patterns would likely be a result of the inability to respond to lesser forces from distant masses after having been developed on earth under the force that its mass possesses. I would also conclude that if moss is more likely to respond to lesser forces of gravity by the distance of that mass, it could be possible that mosses and the like were originally formed (evolution) in an environment with less gravitational force such as under water. 

Typically plants grow away from earth as that is their function. Roots however, respond with positive tropism while plants grow with negative tropism. Reversing the environment works against the function of the plants response to the greatest force known, and has been proven to be non-beneficial in cultivation of many plants. Tomato is a vine and its orientation is less dictated by where its root mass is in relationship to the plant. The idea behind "topsy turvy" has little to do with gravity and more to do with convenience and "wow upside down". The roots are still growing with positive tropism and the plant with negative, and nothing changed about that. 

Here is another good read that I suggest you folks take some time to familiarize yourself with. I suppose if you folks are still unaware of these factors, either you have neglected to read up, or I am lacking at teaching skills....Ill take the blame, if you folks stop asking questions that you are obviously unwilling to read the answers to LOL. If you don't understand the articles or the language used, that is understandable...I can help.

LINK: http://plantphys.info/plant_physiology/gravitropism.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 13, 2011)

You wanna really shake things up? Harvest the force of gravity (the strongest force known on earth) by converting it into usable energy. Not impossible, but probable. Then show me how so I can grow for free. Thanks!


----------



## LBH (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya know, I was going to do that this weekend but when I thought about it, I figured the gov't and their oil chronies would never let me market it so I'll probably just go fishing.


----------



## dapio (Jul 14, 2011)

well... not familiar with gravity and all that but here is some pics of my current scrog


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, has anyone got or seen a pic of what a standard scrog looks like lust before flower?


----------



## chunkydunkynug (Jul 14, 2011)

she'l smoke said:


> Hey, has anyone got or seen a pic of what a standard scrog looks like lust before flower?


[video]http://youtu.be/qFS05dmlCBE[/video]


----------



## chunkydunkynug (Jul 14, 2011)

with that video up there, can anyone explain "how" he got such an even canopy...
i have my grow in my signature and it is nothing even like his at all really. mine is a swooping jungle of redwoods mixed with plum trees...

would topping be the answer??


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 14, 2011)

No topping is not the answer.

As far as getting an even canopy I'd say experience is the best teacher along with reading this thread. Strain makes quite a bit of difference too.


----------



## Thumbs of green (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a scrog going in my first week of bud and I broke one ofthe tops
Off while training it. How bad is that going to affect my over all bud growth


QUOTE=woodsmantoker;3513135]*
*

cut and paste, thanks to 420info!

*SCROG*

Published at *2006-06-13* in Growguides » Indoor growing 

_The screen of green (SCROG) method is also used when height and wattage are a consideration. A screen, usually of netting, screenwire or chickenwire, is attached at a desired height above the plants. This allows the growing marijuana plants to begin to grow horizontally after reaching the height limit, thus keeping the canopy, or height, at an even level, which allows consistent light penetration into the growing plants. Many growers have a consistent high yield using this method.
_
ScrOG is like a SOG grow except that fewer plants are used in conjunction with a screen to fill the grow area with heavy top colas &#65533; hence its name, ScrOG or Screen of Green. The screen is simply a large wire mesh placed between your light and the plants. Again, clones from a female plant are used, but we allow at least one square foot per flowering plant in the ScrOG method. The plants arent flowered until they have covered the entire mesh with green. As the plants grow up through the wire mesh theyre trained and worked around the netting to form a very even canopy. The top colas and side branches are all trained under the screen.
There are many variations of the above two methods, yet they all utilize the same principles. SOGs and ScrOGs were originally developed to get the most out of poor quality fluorescent lights. The grower would line the roof of the shelf or box with fluorescent tubes to try and get the most out of their grow. Todays growers, using good HID bulbs, have taken these setups to a new level: pushing their buds to the limit. Some people even grow top colas that are the size of large corncobs or soda bottles! ScrOG Growing by Real High Real High is a ScrOG lover and has been growing ScrOG style for some years. He has added a bit to the ScrOG method through his experience with the process. This should help you understand more about the ScrOG method and what people have learned with this new technique.
My setup is like a SOG growing, but a screen is used to train the plant to grow horizontally, creating a canopy of buds beneath the light. The screen is simply made from chicken wire or nylon poultry fencing, or you can use hooks and 20 Ib. fishing line to make the net. This picture shows a ScrOG variation. II Is a small SerOG setup for a cabinet growing. Tins picture also contains a homemade octagonal vented hood for a 250-watl HPS light. Picture by foi.
The screen is installed at a fixed height above the plant medium. For Indica varieties the screen does not need to be much more than 8 inches above the pots. Indica Saliva hybrids need about 12 inches white Sativa plants tend to have longer internodes so you may have to use a screen that is about 18 inches above the pots. If your strain is a pure Sativa variety, like Haze or Thai, you may have to raise your screen to around 24 inches. This space allows the base of the plant a certain amount of vertical growth before branching occurs on the clone. The clone should start to branch just under the screen but if it does not do not worry because you are going to be training them anyway. The light should be suspended by adjustable chains so that it can be raised if necessary.
ScrOG growing doesnt require as many plants as SOG (allow at least one square foot per flowering plant), but takes anywhere from one to three weeks longer per grow because we will be in the vegetative growth stage longer than a SOG grow to allow the plants to fill out.
The plants are trained to grow horizontally under the screen until theyre two weeks into the flowering cycle, at which point you let the tops grow vertically through the screen. You should always train the main growing tops from the outside of the screen moving inwards so that the colas are focused as closely as possible on the light dispersed from the bulb. You will not be able to get all of them centered under the light, but you should aim for this shape. As the tops grow vertically, push the large fan leaves down under the screen, allowing the light to get to all the developing bud sites.
If leaf growth is excessive, you can first cut fan leaves in half making a shorter leaf and allowing light to get to the bud site. Leaving half the leaf on the plant still allows it to make energy for the plant to grow. Taking a whole fan leaf away in one go can stunt growth. In about a week, you can take off the rest of the leaf. Some people dont remove the leaf at all, but I do it to help with air movement, reduce the chance of mold or fungus and to allow more light to penetrate the bud sites. Just remember to remove a little at a time if you do remove leaf mass.
At this point flowers are forming and growing vertically, creating a carpet of bud above the screen. Now we go below the screen and remove all the lateral branches and stray bud sites. The canopy has thickened enough that light is blocked from reaching this lower growth. Its only diverting your plants energy away from the buds. You can remove all branches that havent made it to the screen and the stray bud sites but you may experience stunting. Although you want the plant to concentrate all of it&#65533;s grow energy on the developing flowers above the canopy, removing too much leaf mass and branching can prevent additional flowering.
The three main differences between a SOG and ScrOG grow are the number of plants grown, the use of a screen and the slightly longer grow cycle of the ScrOG. Both methods can be done under the same light and in soil or with hydroponics. There are many variations of the ScrOG grow &#65533; including V-ScrOG, Stadium ScrOG, Flat ScrOG and Cylinder ScrOG &#65533; but they are all based on the same principles. They work essentially the same way but use different shapes.
One of the best strains available for your ScrOG garden is C99. You will find that a pure Indica or Indica dominant cross will produce the best in a ScrOG grow. A good ScrOG grow will average two ounces of bud per square foot of screen, but you cant expect this the first few grows, because it takes proper timing and the correct strain to accomplish this.
ScrOG was originally designed for grow areas limited in height and lit by fluo-rescents. Todays growers are using HID lights for growing ScrOG. Theyve taken it to the next level with these lights and are generating far greater results. Todays grower is always trying something new to improve the production of their favorite plant. So there we have Real High explaining how he has worked with the ScrOG system. As you can see, hes added more to the basic ScrOG grow. With experience, practice and experimentation, you too can create your own customized grow.
*Some Notes on SOG and ScrOG Growing*

Even though M H and H PS lights can be used in conjunction with ScrOG and SOG grows, most ScrOG and SOG growers will use HPS because of the short vegetative period before flowering. Sometimes growers use smaller wattage HPS lights like the 250W and 400W series to keep the cost of electricity down and bud production within an acceptable range. In fact, ScrOG grows are so dense that smaller lights are sometimes more cost-effective than lights in the 600 to 1000W range, but again this depends on your strain and level of experience. If you get it right you can effectively direct 95% of available light onto your bud. The end result is like a canopy of pure bud with the light belting down on top of it all for 12 hours a day.
Some ScrOG growers like to tie the center of the screen down to avoid it being pushed up by the center of the bud production, which should be the most vigorous since it is directly under the light. If the plants were to push the screen up it would affect the overall results because the light would not be able to reach all the bud areas. The pushing effect could also cause stems and branches to break.
You should not leave your plants growing in vegetative growth for too long because this causes more leaf matter to develop than bud which will make our SOG or ScrOG grow less effective. Also watch out that you do not crush or pinch the stems as this will cause branches to develop at those areas or close to them. Branch development means that plant energy is being used in leaf and branch promotion rather than bud production.
You can experiment with different shapes of ScrOG to see how it affects your overall yield. Some ScrOG growers even advocate a dome shaped screen to match the curvature of light dispersal patterns &#65533; however it must also be said that the differences between shapes in the final yields is not always significant and the overall effect is more exciting looking than anything else.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thumbs of green (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey I accidently broke a top off while doing a scrog how bad is shit fucked?


----------



## BBYY (Jul 16, 2011)

dapio said:


> well... not familiar with gravity and all that but here is some pics of my current scrog


What strains ya runnning?


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 16, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> I am having a hard time believing you guys are having this conversation and was poised to even comment after all the research information... What you missed was that gravitropism is a response that has developed over the course of evolution. The plant is DESIGNED to be in a vertical position in relation to gravity.
> 
> Cannabis will NOT grow upside down with ANY good results~


Woodsman, you're breaking my heart. I have a setup designed where one screen would be a normal ScrOG, then v-ScrOG's along the sides, and then a ScrOG at the top accomplished by LST'ing the plants down from their containers.... are you telling me my much-sweat-over concept is only 75% awesome????

EDIT: Keep in mind the roots would still have positive tropism, but the stem and foliage would be trained downwards to the screen, then grown out sideways over a light which would be below the plants. I hope I am communicating this effectively.


----------



## LBH (Jul 17, 2011)

lights below the plants isnt a great idea, the leaf isn't designed to accept light from below


----------



## [420]Haze (Jul 17, 2011)

Heres my current SCROG, Super Lemon Haze Week 5 Flower, coming along nicely....


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks to the lighting, it looks like a big tasty lemonade  BEAUTIFUL! Is that a fluoro tube along the side??


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 17, 2011)

LBH said:


> lights below the plants isnt a great idea, the leaf isn't designed to accept light from below


Well I would actually train them downwards, so the photoreceptors WOULD be pointed toward the light, if that's the issue..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

Gamberro said:


> Woodsman, you're breaking my heart. I have a setup designed where one screen would be a normal ScrOG, then v-ScrOG's along the sides, and then a ScrOG at the top accomplished by LST'ing the plants down from their containers.... are you telling me my much-sweat-over concept is only 75% awesome????


 *I wont rate your idea on an awesome scale as I am sure it is, however since you have already done so, prove us wrong eh? You can post for education and we would be appreciative regardless of the outcome. *


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

_ Keep in mind the roots would still have positive tropism, but the stem and foliage would be trained downwards to the screen, then grown out sideways over a light which would be below the plants. I hope I am communicating this effectively

_ *During the training of the "V",* *the plant would be under slightly less stress than those parts that are being held horizontally in relation to the earths surface. Once the plant reached the top, and was again growing horizontal, you would gain the same benefit from the stress of the flat surface horizontal training. Once flowering however, you would loss in effectiveness in that the colas that are not intended to receive stress are doing so as a result of position. Hanging up side down during flowering works against gravity and not in a beneficial manner. **GSPA - Gravitational Set Point Angle. 

The GSPA associated with specific plant organs is a function of the identity of the species and organ under consideration, its developmental phase, the physiological status of the plant, and a variety of environmental parameters to which the plant has been exposed. A plant organ is capable of detecting any deviation from its assigned GSPA and responds to the corresponding stimulus (gravitropic stimulus) by developing differential cellular elongation on opposite flanks, resulting in tip curvature and subsequent realignment with the GSPA (Firn and Digby, 1997).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

* GRAVITY SENSING AND THE CURVATURE RESPONSE *


For a plant organ to guide its growth along a defined GSPA, it must perceive any change in its orientation within the gravity field. The corresponding physical information must be transduced into a physiological and/or biochemical signal, which must be transported to the response site where differential growth generates a curvature, allowing the growing tip to regain its orientation along the GSPA. As discussed in our previous _Update_ (Chen et al., 1999), different cells are specialized to carry out these successive phases of gravitropism in monocots and dicots. For instance, in roots, gravity is perceived mainly by the columella cells of the root cap, whereas the differential growth response associated with gravistimulation occurs in the elongation zone (EZ; Figs. 1A and 2). In shoots, cells located in specialized tissues at the periphery of the vasculature, including the endodermis of hypocotyls (Fig. 1B), and the bundle sheath parenchyma in inflorescence stems and cereal pulvini perceive gravity and generate a signal that is transported laterally to the more peripheral tissues. There, the signal promotes the differential growth responsible for gravitropic curvature (Fig. 1B). On the other hand, in lower plants and algae exhibiting single-cell tip growth (i.e. rhizoids and protonemata), gravity perception and curvature response occur in the same cell (Fig. 1C). Hence, different species and organs adopt different molecular, cytological, and physiological strategies to guide their growth along specified GSPAs. 

*The chemical changes that occur during repositioning as a result of GSPA, (while upside down or not vertical) takes away from the process that you are striving for (medically applicable chemical production or the creation of THC, CBD, CBDA, Etc.). In plain English if there is such a thing: you don't want the plant spending its available energy on staying positioned correctly while its flowering. Essentially, you are trying to stress the plant for its benefits during vegetative growth, while giving the plant as much help as possible to be stress free during flowering*
*. *


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys. I got a 4x4 homebox silver with a digital 600w hps.. what kind of yield can i expect?? check my grow 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/447664-pineapple-express-600w-hps-wing.html


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2011)

Man someone has to show me how I can copy and paste so I can look smart.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

danny- your brilliant.

Research the term Sourcing. 
BTW, your journal has a photo of your work shirt in the back ground, has your name on it...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

View attachment 1695023
Tropism Diagram


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2011)

So obviously, there is little discussion on the science. How about some images folks? Lets see something Advanced. Anyone?


----------



## quartergoat (Jul 18, 2011)

Woodsman, thank you for all your time. I would Rep you more if I could.

This is somthing that has not been asked...

Fox Farms makes a product called OPEN SESAME. It is a flower nute that is added the last week of veg. Users report that it cuts flower stretch greatly and promotes faster flower sites.


Would this be a bad thing to do in SCROG?? As I understand it, the flower stretch period is what causes the plant to produce more bud sites due to the hormones released during horizontal growth..


Thanks again!! Hope your doing well.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2011)

quartergoat said:


> Woodsman, thank you for all your time. I would Rep you more if I could.
> 
> This is somthing that has not been asked...
> 
> ...


 Depending on variables, stretch is typically used to finish the fill and get sites above the screen. If your space limited and have little room to grow vertically, this option may be well suited. 

Thanks for the kind hopes!
Woodsman~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2011)

View attachment 1695721View attachment 1695722Here are a few images that were posted previously. Here you can see the effect. View attachment 1695723


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey again guys... just gonna post some pics of my recent grow.. got about 500 grams of a 600w hps

GREAT SMOKE AND REALLY BOUNTYFUL TECHNIQUE

View attachment 1695799View attachment 1695800View attachment 1695801


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad you met your mark pal! Good Job they look nice!


----------



## quartergoat (Jul 18, 2011)

ECS, thats amazing bud!

What size is your tent? I have a Growlab 80 which is 2.7'x2.7'.... Running a 400hps hortilux.

I only dream of a harvest like yours. Best I have done is 8oz's dry from 4 plants.

I'm doing my first SCROG and hope that will go up though 


Looking at your tent.. it must be an oven with that pendent and 600W!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot woodsmantoker.. i´m very happy too see that a more experienced grower likes my grow.. 500 grams of quality weed is really way over my expectations... 

Thanks to you too Quartergoat.. my tent is 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0 m i think its like 4 x 4 x 8 or at least close to it..

i still think you can do miracles with you 400w in a scrog.. seen some pretty decent results in here.. try to check scottyballs waterfarm scrog with PE.. thats killer!! 

thanks so much for your kind replies..

just one pic more.. i think this shows a better picture of how many colas that got pretty big.. 78 of them by the way


----------



## quartergoat (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow 78 colas, how many plants?

Did the SCROG promote colas in areas that wouldn't have had them if grown conventionaly?

I looked at your 1st grow report ecs, you have come a long way my man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

4 Plants..

at least it gives those buds much better light and it lets me fill the tent from corner to corner.

Thanks Mate.. i´m glad to hear that.. doing my best


----------



## BBYY (Jul 19, 2011)

yea nice scrog! May i ask what you use for ventilation? I have about the same sized tent with a 600w and I just couldnt keep the heat down...well without spending another fortune on more fans.. Trying to get an idea.


[email protected] said:


> 4 Plants..
> 
> at least it gives those buds much better light and it lets me fill the tent from corner to corner.
> 
> Thanks Mate.. i´m glad to hear that.. doing my best


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 20, 2011)

BBYY said:


> yea nice scrog! May i ask what you use for ventilation? I have about the same sized tent with a 600w and I just couldnt keep the heat down...well without spending another fortune on more fans.. Trying to get an idea.


 I had the same set up for a while with a 425 cfm 6" windtunnel fan and i could regulate the temp of the temp just by adjusting the speed of the fan. I just wired up a dimmer switch and a wall outlet to control the speed.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks a lot woodsmantoker.. i´m very happy too see that a more experienced grower likes my grow.. 500 grams of quality weed is really way over my expectations...
> 
> Thanks to you too Quartergoat.. my tent is 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0 m i think its like 4 x 4 x 8 or at least close to it..
> 
> ...


can i ask how long you were vegging for?? im gona be trying a scrog just like this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

about 5 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

BBYY said:


> yea nice scrog! May i ask what you use for ventilation? I have about the same sized tent with a 600w and I just couldnt keep the heat down...well without spending another fortune on more fans.. Trying to get an idea.


just a ufo ventilator think its 325 m3 pr hour and then just 2 clip on fans with a diameter of 20 cm..

i live in denmark and i know that were have cooler temps than the most countries


----------



## intellisensi (Jul 20, 2011)

Wowzers, made it through all 174 pages, lots of great information and wonderful pictures. I'll build my screen as soon as my ladies get the chop in a couple weeks and join in on the fun.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad to have you Intellisensi, the name fits!

Read first, scrog after. Too few actually do.


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 20, 2011)

Woodsman, thanks a lot for those interesting articles and advice. What I'm going to do is go ahead with my design, and worst case scenario the buds grown on the top (upside-down) screen will be a bit less potent than the other 3/4 of the harvest-- I'll let you know just how much in about 6 months.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2011)

Gamberro said:


> Woodsman, thanks a lot for those interesting articles and advice. What I'm going to do is go ahead with my design, and worst case scenario the buds grown on the top (upside-down) screen will be a bit less potent than the other 3/4 of the harvest-- I'll let you know just how much in about 6 months.


 We will look forward to it buddy! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn it, I gained a rep point again...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2011)

After an invite to a scrogged garden in northern MI, I was pleased to see a FANTASTIC indoor/outdoor garden with ideas I have never thought to implement. The upper support had an air compressed inline cooling system that allowed air to flow from pin holes aimed at the canopy. There was the option of connecting CO2, and mist. Along with cooling, the roof top was a hydraulic system that allowed for natural sunlight once opened. A real WOW!

GREAT JOB Uppers!

I tried linking to a site where the folks have great shots of the new concept, but this is what I got...
View attachment 1698933


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 20, 2011)

Ahhh...the old 404...haha...Woodsman...how the hell are ya...I havent been around for a while...was wondering what you currently got going?


And to BBYY....I run a 1k watt in a GL120...roughly 4'x4'....you just gotta keep the duct short and sweet...just eliminating one 90* bend in the duct could drop you a couple degrees...my exhaust outside the tent is only about 4' long 6" duct straight out the room...I pull air through a carbon filter to my cool tube then out the ten to the fan mounted right on the wall....No intake...just the three flaps open at the bottom of the tent..some serious negative pressure...the tent looks like an hour glass when zipped up....but all that smelly goodness in the tent for damn sure goes through that filter.


----------



## budolskie (Jul 21, 2011)

had a very good read of this and cant wait to set mine up in the next week or 2.. gona start my lowryders this morning hope they do auto flower unlike the last lot which i had to switch to 12/12 and for sum reason i cant upload photos


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2011)

HOWDY ENDLSCYCLE, Happy to have you grace us with your presence. How are you friend?

Well, been at em. Take some time to catch up if you got it or shoot me a message and ill update ya. Take it easy.

Woodsman~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 21, 2011)

Cutting Corners: I mentioned in the beginning of this thread that what I do in particular with getting my plants to the screen is far different from most. I even had an individual argue with me about what "my method" was. I figured it was due time to share...

Simply put, I train my mother plant branches to become individual plants that can mostly fill the screen I am preparing them for. I use LST to accomplish this. I then root it before ("YES BEFORE") taking it from the mother plant. I then place the clone under the screen and spend a week if needed allowing the plant to adjust, then trigger photosynthesis, and spend the weeks of "stretch" filling the remainder of the screen.

So LBH, here you go... Now you know. 

LINK TO VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet video Wood. I think I am gonna try that tonight. So how big is the clone when you plant it under the screen? Do you make larger ones than in the video? If so do you use a larger chunk of rockwool?


----------



## NoSwag (Jul 22, 2011)

New to this site, but subd to this page. 

Hopefully can post up my first attempt at a scrog setup soon, ima need some help -_-


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 22, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Cutting Corners: I mentioned in the beginning of this thread that what I do in particular with getting my plants to the screen is far different from most. I even had an individual argue with me about what "my method" was. I figured it was due time to share...
> 
> Simply put, I train my mother plant branches to become individual plants that can mostly fill the screen I am preparing them for. I use LST to accomplish this. I then root it before ("YES BEFORE") taking it from the mother plant. I then place the clone under the screen and spend a week if needed allowing the plant to adjust, then trigger photosynthesis, and spend the weeks of "stretch" filling the remainder of the screen.
> 
> ...


Great video!!! I have heard of this method and even sceene video's, but never did I see the cube wrapped around to help with the rooting. It was bare with cellephane covering it until rooted.

Have you ever tried graphting???


----------



## LBH (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey bud, haven't been around in a bit. Hope you've been feeling well and strong. I shot out to Cali for the week to see the results of some previous work, I'm kinda high on life right now. I met a gentleman who believes he knows you from Mich, we'll talk in pms 

ok, so,...Very cool but a hair different than I was imagining. Maybe what I was picturing could give you some more ideas to get creative with. What I pictured when you explained it in the pm's was basically what the video showed except that I thought it went a few steps further. What I pictured was, from there, you were then lst'ing that arm DOWN to the medium and rooting it there to continue the veg stage still attached, but with it's own, independant medium. Then, when the "foster clones" (not sure if you've termed them yet,lol) get large enough, you move that mom over to flower.

I was thinking how to word my next questions properly because your input would make or break, what I thought could be a great sub-benefit of your work........I was thinking....(scary, I know),...I was thinking that if I took the 4 main arms off of a 4-6' plant and did this to all 4 arms, I could chop the main body of the mother and move the arms under the screen STILL ATTACHED. So the mom would sit off to the side, butchered of everything that ins't involved with those 4 arms and the 4 arms now fill my 4 buckets (wood already knows but I run 4 bucket rdwc systems)

The point being,if it's not painfully obvious, is that I, as a legal patient am allowed to have 12 flowering,......if this is do-able, ...legally, I only have 1 plant in there instead of 4 like previously. Trick. 

I mean, I can see the obvious influence this copuld have on the industrial side of the future, energy savings, etc but I'm trying to look and see how the avg Joe (me) could apply this to his/her personal grow.

See anything that I'm missing Woodsman?


----------



## jcurry26 (Jul 22, 2011)

LBH said:


> ok, so,...Very cool but a hair different than I was imagining. Maybe what I was picturing could give you some more ideas to get creative with. What I pictured when you explained it in the pm's was basically what the video showed except that I thought it went a few steps further. What I pictured was, from there, you were then lst'ing that arm DOWN to the medium and rooting it there to continue the veg stage still attached, but with it's own, independant medium. Then, when the "foster clones" (not sure if you've termed them yet,lol) get large enough, you move that mom over to flower.
> 
> I was thinking how to word my next questions properly because your input would make or break, what I thought could be a great sub-benefit of your work........I was thinking....(scary, I know),...I was thinking that if I took the 4 main arms off of a 4-6' plant and did this to all 4 arms, I could chop the main body of the mother and move the arms under the screen STILL ATTACHED. So the mom would sit off to the side, butchered of everything that ins't involved with those 4 arms and the 4 arms now fill my 4 buckets (wood already knows but I run 4 bucket rdwc systems)
> 
> The point being,if it's not painfully obvious, is that I, as a legal patient am allowed to have 12 flowering,......if this is do-able, ...legally, I only have 1 plant in there instead of 4 like previously. Trick.


I think this is very interesting and am looking forward to more input on this idea. One thought that arises to me is when those 4 arms do establish their own root system would the arms keep the connection with the mother plant? Or attempt to natural "prune" themselves from it to become independent? Obviously if not it could "legally" be "one" plant and could lead someone to have multiple mothers with many cloned and LST'd branches to create a number of Scrogs from only a couple mother plants.


----------



## sprungdaddy (Jul 23, 2011)

cedar yess the wat to go, it doesnt rot either


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Sweet video Wood. I think I am gonna try that tonight. So how big is the clone when you plant it under the screen? Do you make larger ones than in the video? If so do you use a larger chunk of rockwool?


Rockwool is not the only medium that works, keeping this small environment clean and light tight is key. (much like hydroponic reservoirs, and medium buckets, light is not root zone friendly.) 

I do. My garden is constantly changing and the screen sizes then fluctuate accordingly. I like to get near 70 - 80% full at placement. Two 2x4' screens fit in a 4 x 4 tent and host two clones. Each being roughly 3' - 4' long and 2' wide. If using a larger tent/space, larger clones, smaller space, smaller clones... etc. I usually fill the area (aside from working room if need be) however try to keep plants in individual screens. This allows for more versatility. I can attempt to harvest two phenotypes in the same environment as to see the slight differences while still having the ability to remove one if it supersedes the other in height etc.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

As you can imagine, Topping and Fimming does occur in my garden as the mothers are removed of large portions of vegetation. This is something that folks have argued with me as well. When I mention that I don't "use" the method to train for scrog, I mean just that. My mother plants get topped through training for clones...I train for Scrog with low stress methods of manipulation and bending (LST).

Yes: Topping results in multiple "replacements". Yes: Fimming results in expedited growth and a fast response that results in "bushing". Yes: most of my mother plants benefit. 

NO: I do not use these methods on the plant in preparation for screening as I have explained why


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a cool technique Wood, your mother plants must be massive just before a transplant, eh?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

_*LBH - "What I pictured was, from there, you were then lst'ing that arm DOWN to the medium and rooting it there to continue the veg stage still attached, but with it's own, independant medium."
*_* 
This can be done. I would only have need to do so ( though I would accomplish this differently than you have explained) if the medium that the mother is in, is compromised and I felt was worth replacing entirely. I would then use lower branches to establish a new root zone in a separate medium. *we don't want to lose the MTF pheno now do we?

**See anything that I'm missing Woodsman? - Yes. Ill elaborate after some thought... *


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey every1, thaught this would be a good place 2 add pics of my 1st scrog to see what yous think ther bad pics i know but just so you get the idea. im nearly 2 weeks in flower. do i need to remove more undergrouth? Cheers.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

She'l Smoke - If possible, switch light hoods. Use something with a foot print similar to the size of your screen. Light intensity meters will help here.

Thanks for the post, good to see contributions to the thread again.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

100 Likes. How nice.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 25, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> That's a cool technique Wood, your mother plants must be massive just before a transplant, eh?


 TIP: LARGE High Flow Undercurrent Deep Water Culture - One plant per container. LINK: http://www.plasticfishcontainers.com/plastic-containers/totes.php

Want REAL "trick", get the 264 gal chillable containers.


----------



## LBH (Jul 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> TIP: LARGE High Flow Undercurrent Deep Water Culture - One plant per container. LINK: http://www.plasticfishcontainers.com/plastic-containers/totes.php
> 
> Want REAL "trick", get the 264 gal chillable containers.


You'll need a warehouse to run tuna lockers, they're huge. I own one and my best friend owns one , we use them to haul ice to the tuna grounds. Pretty sure there isn't a standard door or household bulkhead that you'd ever get one through. I just left a grow in Cali where they are using 55gallon plastic drums, sub set into a false floor. They are using 500gallon res', 1 per 10 barrels but they are custom (fiberglass). We never thought to use tuna lockers, they would have made great res', just split the #'s......damn Alaskans,lol

(tip- these can often be found used [if you live coastal] but the inner condition can vary greatly. My buddy got one that was just used for ice and it's like new compared to mine that was used to salt pack bait.)

Been thinking out the 4 plant mom deal and the only draw back I can see is finding room between the buckets for the mother plant (kinda tight in there) Also, the part I'm looking for input on would be at the rooting stage, are there any issues with having 1 plant drawing feed through 5 different root systems?? Could one dominate? Would they grow evenly? etc


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2011)

When using fish totes, the tote can be the container and res. Recirculating through large particulate filters. Sizes vary. *See Catalog contained in the link above.

Yes growth rates can become inconsistent with varying environmental differences in each medium /container. Hydroponics less so. This is also true however, for buckets of soil but obviously can
be done with multiples under one screen...

Start the project small and run tests. Report back if ya would. Something I have tested for feasibility not practicality. 

Woodsman~


----------



## RuchaYolanda (Jul 26, 2011)

View attachment 1706800Hi Guys:

This is my first scrog - 2 days into 12/12. Soil - 400 watt HPS - Strawberry Cough, Vanilla Kush and Pineapple Express.

How's it look?

YO


----------



## LBH (Jul 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> When using fish totes, the tote can be the container and res. Recirculating through large particulate filters. Sizes vary. *See Catalog contained in the link above.
> 
> Yes growth rates can become inconsistent with varying environmental differences in each medium /container. Hydroponics less so. This is also true however, for buckets of soil but obviously can
> be done with multiples under one screen...
> ...


I'm going to see if a buddy would be willing to let us use his place because my rooms are just too tight. Shouldn't be an issue. I need to get some soil supplies. Oh, it will be in rdwc so the mediums will all match except the moms.


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> She'l Smoke - If possible, switch light hoods. Use something with a foot print similar to the size of your screen. Light intensity meters will help here.
> 
> Thanks for the post, good to see contributions to the thread again.


Thanks for the reply woodsman, its a 600whps with cool tube got the little cooltube reflector on it but thats it. The frame is 2.5ft by 3.5ft. If you have any suggestions for better light distribution let me know, thaught for the size of the screen that would be sweet, will know better when the buds start forming i supose. Great thread and thanks again!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2011)

*RuchaYolanda: Thanks for the post, looks like you will have bud! Take some time if you have it, to read back through some of the thread. In the recent past we discussed screen shapes, sizes, designs etc. The topics of Vertical, U Scrog, V, and Stadium, were included. This will likely be of help to you. There are links to videos of very similar screens that you may care to compare with. Enjoy! Keep up. 


*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2011)

_*LBH - "Oh, it will be in rdwc so the mediums will all match except the moms."

*_*Meaning** the mother is in Soil? 
*


----------



## LBH (Jul 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*LBH - "Oh, it will be in rdwc so the mediums will all match except the moms."
> 
> *_*Meaning** the mother is in Soil?
> *


Yes sir. I'm thinking it would be a pain in the ass to add a hydro set up. Actually, I suppose I can just put the mom in 1 of the 4 and then use 3 arms to fill the others, that'll work..I want to try it to see how it grows, if it could be a viable way to beat the #'s and be worth it but if it were to be done full scale, it would take a good while to get rolling. The mom is going to take a while to be of worthy size before even getting to the beginning of training her and then flowering her.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2011)

she'l smoke said:


> Thanks for the reply woodsman, its a 600whps with cool tube got the little cooltube reflector on it but thats it. The frame is 2.5ft by 3.5ft. If you have any suggestions for better light distribution let me know, thaught for the size of the screen that would be sweet, will know better when the buds start forming i supose. Great thread and thanks again!


Light Hood Link: http://www.discount-hydro.com/products/C.A.P.-XXXtreme-6-Reflector.html
Unfortunately, manufacturers are not including the foot print in the product description. What can be purchased fairly cheaply is a Light Intensity Meter or LIM. LINK:http://www.discount-hydro.com/products/Sunleaves-Digital-Light-Meter.html
By measuring the loss in intensity of light at various distances, you can determine where your hood lacks in its ability to reflect produced light. You can then measure what the "foot print" of your hood is and at what distance it can be from the screen while still providing equal lighting to all parts of the canopy. GL

_"Great thread and thanks again!_" My Pleasure, thank you!


----------



## dapio (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other day but how is that an extension of aluminum create just as powerful of light as the bulb itself? I dont understand how metal can reflect the same power as the source its coming from other then the fact that the naked eye can see it doing so.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 27, 2011)

dapio said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day but how is that an extension of aluminum create just as powerful of light as the bulb itself? I dont understand how metal can reflect the same power as the source its coming from other then the fact that the naked eye can see it doing so.


 Not really clear on what your asking ? yes, reflected light will be of less "intensity" in direct comparison to that which is being produced from the light source. ie. 95,000 lumen may be produced, but less than that will be reflected.


----------



## Philosophist (Jul 27, 2011)

View attachment 1708485View attachment 1708486View attachment 1708487

hello there^^ first time scrog'er here^^ DOing two Pitbull clones in a 3x2 screen. Pics are in the journal etc but ill post a few here.... so glad i found this method...seems perfect^^


----------



## BBYY (Jul 27, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> View attachment 1708485View attachment 1708486View attachment 1708487
> 
> hello there^^ first time scrog'er here^^ DOing two Pitbull clones in a 3x2 screen. Pics are in the journal etc but ill post a few here.... so glad i found this method...seems perfect^^


 is that pitbull from SGG? I have a friend who picked it up for me, waiting for it to bush out so I can nab a clone off him. have you started a j0ournal? I would like to follow you if possible.


----------



## jamiesname (Jul 28, 2011)

I've read so many posts on this thread tonight that I think my ass has become fused to my computer chair. I remember one post, and I can't remember which page it was on, but someone had asked about weaving the branches that are touching the screen, through the actual screen such as over the wire, under the next wire, over the next one, etc. Hopefully you guys understand what I'm trying to explain, like I said, I've been here for quite a while lol. Anyways, I THINK the response to that post was not to do it that way. If you're not supposed to weave the branches through, how exactly do you train them then? Just keep pulling the branches back under the screen so that they bend and move towards a different hole, in which case you push it back under again, etc?

Lastly, Woodsman, if I ever had a father figure to look up to regarding growing, you would probably be it, even though I don't know you lol. You've provided so much knowledge and wisdom to so many different people, I'm sure most of them can relate to my words. One of these days I'll have to thank you by posting pics of a beautiful SCROG when I get mine up and going in a few more months.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 28, 2011)

jamiesname; How very thought full and kind of you. You are right on the money my friend, pulling and placing is far superior to weaving. Simply put, without regard for the logistics, imagine cleaning your screen in the end.... 

The time you have spent researching within the thread is a credit to your intelligence. Your time will be reflected~!

We look forward to your presentation jamiesname.


Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 28, 2011)

Philo - Glad to have ya! Nice.


----------



## unity (Jul 30, 2011)

Cheers fellow scrogers! Started my next scrog....
Masterbubba finished up nice:
View attachment 1712391View attachment 1712392View attachment 1712393View attachment 1712394View attachment 1712395

These Pics were taken after the main tops were harvested a week earlier.


On to the next Scrog, Rocklock:
View attachment 1712397

Keep it up guys, always fun to see all the 'freaky' scrogs!

Kind


----------



## Mechanical (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey fellow scroggers. Thought id throw my hat in. 150w hps, 130w's of cfls, and a uv light in a stealth scrog grow. These two Northern Light X Skunks are on day 75 and day 31 of 12/12. First grow..
To jamiesname.. The 7th pic is an under shot so you can see how they are trained.


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mechanical said:


> Hey fellow scroggers. Thought id throw my hat in. 150w hps, 130w's of cfls, and a uv light in a stealth scrog grow. These two Northern Light X Skunks are on day 75 and day 31 of 12/12. First grow..
> To jamiesname.. The 7th pic is an under shot so you can see how they are trained.


I have that same thermometer and have not been able to be sure of its accuracy.... since it cannot be calibrated, is it that precise?


----------



## Mechanical (Aug 1, 2011)

BustedParaphernalia said:


> I have that same thermometer and have not been able to be sure of its accuracy.... since it cannot be calibrated, is it that precise?


It is.. I have two thermometers in there. One for canopy and one for intake temps. The canopy one is a digital thermomter and to test the cheaper one i put them in the same place and the temps were the same. It is a cheap looking bastard huh? RH is accurate on it too somehow.


----------



## Felder (Aug 1, 2011)

Just thought I would drop an update since I hadn't in a while. Screen was set in place 2 days ago. 

Killer QueenView attachment 1716093View attachment 1716094

Green CrackView attachment 1716106View attachment 1716107

Bubba Kush View attachment 1716110View attachment 1716111

And a couple of seeds I cracked from a breeder friend, these are the two of the 3 that made it, they won't be screened this round, don't want to go thru the trouble in case they are male or if they are not keepers, just a test run to see if they earn a permanent spot on the team.

#2 View attachment 1716115View attachment 1716116

#3 View attachment 1716117View attachment 1716118


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep up the posts! Looking for LARGE screens....Anyone?


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 3, 2011)

hi great thread im gonna try this in a few weeks once my second grows out the way 
what do you think 5 plants 4x4 screen and a 600w hps? 
cheers


----------



## budolskie (Aug 3, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> hi great thread im gonna try this in a few weeks once my second grows out the way
> what do you think 5 plants 4x4 screen and a 600w hps?
> cheers


im planning on doing 4 plants with 600hps in a 3x3 with bout 2 meters in height once these autos are done ive tryed


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 3, 2011)

Just ordered 10 seeds from Attitude. Hope they make it so I can officially "Enter the Scrog".

Ordered 5 Blueberry (mostly indica) and 5 White Widow (mostly sativa). I plan on doing one of each in a 2.5 sqft area. I also plan on starting the blueberry about two weeks before the ww so I can finish with as close to half and half as possible, since the ww will more than likely take up more than half the grow if started at the same time.


Just waiting now, hoping that customs and/or the police doesn't show up on my door step lol. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 3, 2011)

Any opinion on whats better for scrog between, GHS Trainwreck, GHS White Widow, Barneys Farm LSD, or Mosca Negra's Killer Queen??
Any input appreciated.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 3, 2011)

GHS white widow i have one going now not scrog but man does this plant branch out I will be ordering more so i can do them in a scrog or if space and time allow i will scrog this one


----------



## Felder (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure about all of them, but I have done the GHS White Widow in SCROG before and it was my second best producer that go round. My WW was a bushy girl with very uniform grown and a smell and taste that were out of this world. was highly compatible with SCROG.

Posted a pic on the page before this one of my Killer Queen, though it was a clone I acquired from a friend and I am unsure about the original breeder. From what I have read though the phenos across most breeders are somewhat uniform in structure, taste and strength. I have smoked the strain before(and it is one of my favorites) but this is my first time growing it. 

The WW and (thus far) the Killer Queen are both pretty easy going so far as strains go. I did/have not noticed any nute sensitivity, all in all both great strains.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you Felder, Exactly what I wanted to hear!
Now to just beside between KQ and WW, and i definetly love the queen as well!!
Anyways thanks again! +Rep


----------



## bobsti (Aug 4, 2011)

4 LSD in 3x3 tent with 600w light, digital ballast...first scrog grow im pretty sure i waited too long to flower these plants cause they stretched alot ! tell me what ya think and also some tips so i can get it down next time! Oh and they are in first day of week 3 bloom.


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 4, 2011)

I got an  last night. I'm not sure how realistic it is since I've never done a SCROG, so you guys let me know. I can only see this working with LED's or CFL's due to heat issues, and would require a fairly tall room. Anyways, do your SCROG as you would normally do on the floor. Go buy some of those topsy turvy's depending on your square footage, or just make your own. That way you can make them a little bigger for the roots. Put a screen just above the lights and do an upside down SCROG. So it would be, from bottom to top, SCROG > CFL's > SCROG. You'd have to really know what you're doing though because the light placement would have to be nearly perfect since it should be as close to center as possible, while only being a couple inches from both canopies. The lights would also have to be horizontal rather than top pointing down. 

Maybe my imagination is running wild since I'm excited about receiving my seeds and actually starting my SCROG, but I think this is very do-able. Would like the opinion of the experts though .


----------



## NVGA (Aug 4, 2011)

I started my third grow almost a month ago...2 Jillybeans under two 150watt HPS inside of a 3 1/2' x 4' grow cabinet and it is my first time using the SCROG. It seems to be doing good thus far. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/452992-300-watt-jillybean-scrog.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 4, 2011)

*jamiesname - "Would like the opinion of the experts though"






Read backward through the thread from here until you find your answers... They are here. 
*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 4, 2011)

I like Jilly... She scrogs.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 4, 2011)

*bobsti - "first scrog grow im pretty sure i waited too long to flower these plants cause they stretched alot ! tell me what ya think and also some tips so i can get it down next time!"

How long has your light been at the top of the tent?
*


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 4, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *jamiesname - "Would like the opinion of the experts though"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn. Was hoping that I just came up with a new idea, lol. Very interested to know the results though, so looks like it's time to go huntin'


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey scroggers  hows it growing? 

My ?p is down and drying atm, but heres some of her last pics. 






















I took the lower canopy today  some choice buds in the mix but mostely popcorn,,,, this strain makes great hash  I'll be making allot of it.


heres some dry shots of the samples I took.












I have 4 beautiful bushy sour d clones in hydro getting ready to go in her place tomorrow if I get my work done in time.
This is what my sour d looks like out of hydro ~~~~ wonderful wonderful smoke if I say so myself  Im gonna give the 360* screen another shot  they should def get big enough this time around... fingers crossed 












My other dwc scrog with the space bomb is starting to flower real nice like, Will post pics of that tomorrow. 

But this is what the sb cut came out like in my soil ~











1 luve scroggers


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it just me, or is that top pic so frosty it ALMOST looks like spider mites got to your plants? lol. Made my mouth drop when I saw that one. 


Nice work man.


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 5, 2011)

its just you.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 5, 2011)

just you, lucky for him... Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## unity (Aug 5, 2011)

Woooohooo, that is some niiiiice bud there brother!!!


----------



## bobsti (Aug 5, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *bobsti - "first scrog grow im pretty sure i waited too long to flower these plants cause they stretched alot ! tell me what ya think and also some tips so i can get it down next time!"
> 
> How long has your light been at the top of the tent?
> *


My light isn't at the the top of the tent yet i have maybe 10 to 12 inches left.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks peeps.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 5, 2011)

View attachment 1721305View attachment 1721306


bobsti said:


> My light isn't at the the top of the tent yet i have maybe 10 to 12 inches left.


 Any images from earlier in the run?, node spacing is similar throughout the plant. I would suspect that if not lighting, strain or phenotype controlled the outcome here. LSD is a short plant typically however, I have seen this plant stretch in several other gardens. Filling the screen first before flowering makes quite a difference. As to not complicate things further, add a secondary canopy of a larger mesh size. The colas will need support late in flowering. They do fill well.

Have you any other experience with Barneys LSD?


----------



## bobsti (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a few i gotta find them...I topped all of the plants and i dont think it was a lighting issue i kept the light very close to the top of the canopy,used a digilux MH for veg,and using a hortilux hps now...first time ive ran LSD in my garden got them as clones.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm growing in a tent and am going to scrog. Plant is only 12 days old so I'm not close to having scrog bud porn, but...

View attachment 1721634



View attachment 1721635

test fitting the screen. These are a few days old now.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 5, 2011)

View attachment 1721995View attachment 1721996View attachment 1721997View attachment 1721998View attachment 1721999View attachment 1722000View attachment 1722001View attachment 1722002Im running something smaller 150w HPS Green House White Widow scrog yet to touch the screen


----------



## budhuger (Aug 5, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1721995View attachment 1721996View attachment 1721997View attachment 1721998View attachment 1721999View attachment 1722000View attachment 1722001View attachment 1722002Im running something smaller 150w HPS Green House White Widow scrog yet to touch the screen


what kind of light you have in those pics?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 5, 2011)

HTG Supply i got it so i could run the ballast outside the box instead of the one thats has the ballast built into the hood. Im running two 120mm 46CFM fans and it stays just slightly under outside room temp. I will be doing a full review on the light after the grow on my thread and of course post up some bud pics here in a month and harvest pics in around 3 months This is my first scrog so any advice after looking over my setup is very very welcome!!! Thanks Guys in advance!!! "Best thread on the site"


----------



## budhuger (Aug 5, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1721995View attachment 1721996View attachment 1721997View attachment 1721998View attachment 1721999View attachment 1722000View attachment 1722001View attachment 1722002Im running something smaller 150w HPS Green House White Widow scrog yet to touch the screen


Bushy very nice plant!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 6, 2011)

HEy there  First time scrogger here....i think its s great method and im oping i am doing it right lol......
if you guys dont mind plz swing by my Grow Journal thread in my Signature adn check it out, i just did i bog update on page 8

Im sold on scroging and if this goes well im going to do a 6 plant scrog next and a 6 reg plant grow at the same time.

Thanx for any and ALL help tips or hints...cheers RIU


----------



## NoSwag (Aug 6, 2011)

New to scrogging but giving a shot at it..with 6 plants! any suggestions on clones? (sativa dominant preferred)
Also any suggestions on this setup, going for T5 lighting for electricity reasons, but I also have a 600W MHL for backup, but any thoughts on it?

The Setup:
GL80L
Can MaxFan 6"-334 cfm
Maxlume T5 Light System
Can-Filter 33-13"
Extra T5 bulbs and T5 flowering bulbs
Backup 400w HPS and 600w MHL


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 6, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Bushy very nice plant!


Thanks buddy thats One LST to the main top and light trimming no topping or fim.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 6, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> New to scrogging but giving a shot at it..with 6 plants! any suggestions on clones? (sativa dominant preferred)
> Also any suggestions on this setup, going for T5 lighting for electricity reasons, but I also have a 600W MHL for backup, but any thoughts on it?
> 
> The Setup:
> ...


Im 3 weeks into veg of my 1st scrog, and your set up looks alot like mine, your doing more plants and im using 1000k light but your screen is pretty much the same...good luck man^^


----------



## NoSwag (Aug 6, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Im 3 weeks into veg of my 1st scrog, and your set up looks alot like mine, your doing more plants and im using 1000k light but your screen is pretty much the same...good luck man^^


Cheers man,
Actually i was just reading your grow, extremely interesting, subbd to follow ahah.

Really wanna hear thoughts on the T5 grow idea, i love the flat panel, just seems so perfect for scrogging.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 7, 2011)

_*Bobsti - I topped all of the plants

*_*Ah ha! Search the thread for the subject of Auxins.*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 7, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> View attachment 1721995View attachment 1721996View attachment 1721997View attachment 1721998View attachment 1721999View attachment 1722000View attachment 1722001View attachment 1722002Im running something smaller 150w HPS Green House White Widow scrog yet to touch the screen


 That should fill nicely. Widow is a joy to screen. Keep us posted.

Woodsman~


----------



## matt100 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi all been read the thread very interesting and informative.........i just started out on my first scrog got 2xwhite ice + 2xice +1xak48 + 1xsuperbud
they under a screen 5ft long by 2.5ft wide using a 125w cfl to start (gonna up it to a 200w when cash available) then be using a 400w hps
and using canna coco a+b with biobizz coco,just hand watering at the moment,then will turn on my aqua pots when they establish themselves(in a week) after transplant today
my grow is an attic grow,they are 2wks into veg from seed and are 5inchs tall 2inchs short of the screen,gave them 0.8 EC of nutes,also have not mylared my room in 1 pic you will see where i drew four red lines i will join them together with mylar as i can just slot posts into each corner and have 2ft higher on each side(mylared)....im not sure if i should push the pots closer to the middle and scrog outwards or leave them outside and scrog inwards..any advice would be a help...by the way love the thread.....heres some pics (not the greatest)

View attachment 1726380View attachment 1726388View attachment 1726389View attachment 1726381View attachment 1726378View attachment 1726390 also using a aircooler unit+large office fan and using a bullet fan to pull cool air through roof vents......aquapot has airdomes inside and its a 50/50 coco+perlite mix temps are 76-81 degrees.....any help/comments/ideas appreciated
PEACE


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey there all....here are some pics of my set up.

Its my first go, so i made some mistake, but plz let me know what you think. They are 3 weeks into veg. 

View attachment 1726668View attachment 1726673View attachment 1726675View attachment 1726681View attachment 1726687View attachment 1726686View attachment 1726685View attachment 1726684View attachment 1726683View attachment 1726682View attachment 1726688

Hook up that knowledgeeeeeee^^


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 9, 2011)

Heres my SCROGGED SLH grow, Wk 9 Flower. Each cola varies between 4-8 inches and are thick, rock solid.


----------



## matt100 (Aug 9, 2011)

@*[420]Haze* 

very nice scrog hope my one will be something like that
how many colas you think is there?
what setup do you have ...soil/hydro etc etc
how many plants/what strain....just curious,looks sweet

keep it up


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 9, 2011)

they are Super Lemon Haze by Greenhouse, 2 plants, top feed to recycle, in coco using full range of cyco nute including PGR's. thanks for the comments.


----------



## NoSwag (Aug 9, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Hey there all....here are some pics of my set up.
> 
> Its my first go, so i made some mistake, but plz let me know what you think. They are 3 weeks into veg.
> 
> ...


looking good man, how your first time scraining your plants? I'm looking forward to it, but i am a bit worried, any pointers so I dont screw up too much


----------



## red662 (Aug 10, 2011)

lay loljjuiui


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 11, 2011)

I get the sick feeling that im fucking this all up...... i feel like i have alot of little growth but nothing big.....
I am judging solely be pics i have seen of other scrogs... the seem to have larger longer branches, that seem to grow to a few inches before they are brought back under the screen. I have been tucking them back under when ever they are large enough to reach the next square in my screen......i fear this is wrong. I fear i will end up with tons of little nugs that wont amount to shit. Popcorn buds they seem to be called. Im trying to promote new branch growth, and i seem to be achieving that goal, but i fear i have gone over board and now have to many small one, and might need to let them grow out a bit like i see in the pics online......But 90% of the scrog pics are during flower, and its hard to judge>.<
Im just afraid that when i pull them through im not giving it enough time to grow before i pull it back through....


here are the most recent pics.

View attachment 1731636View attachment 1731629View attachment 1731630View attachment 1731640View attachment 1731637View attachment 1731632View attachment 1731635View attachment 1731641View attachment 1731634View attachment 1731643View attachment 1731631View attachment 1731627View attachment 1731644View attachment 1731639View attachment 1731633View attachment 1731638View attachment 1731642View attachment 1731628



Im fucking bummed, i spent the day looking at scrog pics and comparing my plants with the others i saw, and now i feel like a dope. The girls are strong as hell, they grow despite my tinkering so i know its not them. they have had ONE nute feeding, and i only did 1/3 what it said on teh bottle to combat nute burns. 

They still seem to get a few holes here and there , but i think its the pulling through the screen etc, i have checked for bugs, and water on teh leaves post watering.

P.S. If there are any other pic that i can take that will help you guys help me, let me know, ill get in there like National Geographic and get the shots you need to see whats going on.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 12, 2011)

*Philosophist - "P.S. If there are any other pic that i can take that will help you guys help me, let me know, ill get in there like National Geographic and get the shots you need to see whats going on."


*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 12, 2011)

Bud size is controlled by more than node spacing, but close is not a bad thing. If you want taller colas, let the tops grow vertically once the screen is full. Worry not!


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 12, 2011)

So you think id be best served by removing teh screen and adding it back later??


----------



## bean72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do I have a SCroG setup. Two plants, about 16 X 10 inches of screen with 2" holes. My screen is about 8" above my reservoir in my DWC setup. I started my "girls" from feminized seeds. They are starting to get bushy and have not yet reached the height of the screen. I have NOT topped them or done any kind of LST. Every now and then, I bend the main stalk to make sure it is still pliable. Am I going to be simply tucking the main stalk and the other branches back under the screen when they begin to poke through? I have never grown with a SCroG, obviously, and am looking for the easiest way for a beginner.


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 12, 2011)

Im going to try and SCROG this grow with around 6-8 plants. Half is going to be SLH and the other half is going to be Tangerine Dream. I might throw in my last O.G Kush to but im not sure yet. Right now im stuck on what kind of netting to use. I found a garden trellis that has 5" square holes but is that too big? What is the best size holes to use and where can I get it at??? Also, since there haze's how high up should I have the screen away from my 7gal pots? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
BigBudE


----------



## jojaxx (Aug 13, 2011)

Questio....3' wide, 5' high, 22'' deep grow space.......what are the thoughts of growin a bushy plant to about 2' tall then just bending here over for 4/5 days allowing to adjust, then drop the screen in place. I know the braches would be harder to handle but can be held in place with small gauge wire, zip ties or what ever.......for some one not around daily to do the basket weaving thang....lol


----------



## munch box (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been growing scrog for years. Once you go Scrog , you don't go back...


----------



## NoSwag (Aug 13, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> New to scrogging but giving a shot at it..with 6 plants! any suggestions on clones? (sativa dominant preferred)
> Also any suggestions on this setup, going for T5 lighting for electricity reasons, but I also have a 600W MHL for backup, but any thoughts on it?
> 
> The Setup:
> ...



God I would run into some trouble a day before growing. I did not realize how much work it takes to move a grow setup to another house.

Also Philosophist, I lol'd when When I ask for pointers and how your enjoying scraining next post I see this

->>


Philosophist said:


> I get the sick feeling that im fucking this all up....


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 13, 2011)

Im using a grow tent that 8ft long X 4ft wide and 7ft tall. How many plants should I scrog in there without getting over crowded? Im using a 600 HPS/MH and a 4ft long 8 bulb T5 light and a smaller 2x2 6 bulb T5. I wish I had another 600 instead of the T5's though! that would be great! As far as pot size im using 7 gal pots and all organic Super Soil... wich i love. Im still not sure if i should use a metal netting or a nylon garden trellis for the screen and where to get the correct size stuff at.
anybody who replys to this is much appreciated.
BigBudE


----------



## NoSwag (Aug 13, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> Im using a grow tent that 8ft long X 4ft wide and 7ft tall. How many plants should I scrog in there without getting over crowded? Im using a 600 HPS/MH and a 4ft long 8 bulb T5 light and a smaller 2x2 6 bulb T5. I wish I had another 600 instead of the T5's though!
> anybody who replys to this is much appreciated.
> BigBudE



Ahah you wouldnt happen to be running the maxlume T5 light system would ya?

I was running the T5 setup and have a 600W HPS/MH as backups, and was pleased, when flipped to 12/12 I was running half Veg T5 and half sunblaze T5's, the girls were looooving it.

As to how many plant you should grow, thats a really large space, but it truley is up to you I was doing 6 in a GL80L Scrog thats 2'7" wide x 2'7" deep x 5'11" tall, and it wasn't too tight.


----------



## Mr. Medical (Aug 14, 2011)

if im useing scrog does anyone know if its better to use either a indika or a sativa


----------



## jcurry26 (Aug 14, 2011)

Once again you can read back in this very thread and find similar questions and answers. But generally indicas grow shorter and bushier with a lower "stretch" at the beginning of flowering allowing for a more even Scrog canopy. But with so many hybrids and other strain specific factors you can Scrog anything..... it really is subjective to what "better" means to someone. Better for what do you mean? Good luck man

-JAC


----------



## danschwo (Aug 14, 2011)

hey everyone 
i have setup my 1st scrog so the setup :
converted wardrobe 
150w hps 
scrog (soil)
4" extractor 
6" intake 
9" desktop 
m/g all purpose plant feed 
flora micro 
super bud blaster
greenhouse a.m.s ( had a nirvana papaya but had to chop it 4 cuttings due to a noob mistake)
any ways into 27 days flowering now and looking good i think some pics enjoy D.


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Aug 14, 2011)

Mr. Medical said:


> if im useing scrog does anyone know if its better to use either a indika or a sativa


First you should learn how to spell it.


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

B nice. spelling is not super important. Mr medical its not about whats better. You need to find what suits you and helps with your specific medical needs. May I ask what is your diagnosis?


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 14, 2011)

Im not sure what brand the T5's are. I picked them both up at a flea market with a bunch water and air pumps and a bunch of home made DWC buckets, and extra bulbs. All for $100 so i couldnt pass that up, I think the smaller 1 says badboyyz on it though. 
Last time I had 7 SLH and I wasnt scrogging, only thing i did was FIM and it took up every bit of the tent! They got so tall they were hitting the lights! and the braches so inretwined with each other it was hard to tell what branch went to what plant! I guess thats becouse Ive not developed any kind of prunning method yet...Im always confused on where and how much to remove for the plants to actually bennifit from it. The yeild was still unbelievably good though.
Im sure every question I asked so far is somewhere in this massive 184 page post but its hard to find the "right" page and would take forever to read it, and thats what these post are about learning to scrog. 
BigBudE


----------



## matt100 (Aug 15, 2011)

just an update on my scrog.they just touching the screen(week 4 from seed)2xice,2xwhite ice.1xak48,1xsuperbud,.....ph is 5.8....ec0.9...looks lush and green ...also i have a 150w enviro(thanks pass de dutchy)and a 125w above the screen using canna coco a+b in aquapots...so heres some pics for you all to look at...will prob update this on 22nd.....happy growing fellow farmers peaceView attachment 1736555View attachment 1736561View attachment 1736560View attachment 1736559View attachment 1736558View attachment 1736557View attachment 1736556


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Training for Scrog - SCRAINING

View attachment 1736544

These plants were trained (Via LST only) into the mostly symmetrical shapes that you see in order to be ready to fill the space given ( 4' x 4' x 6' Tent). The Screen was 3' x 4' and stood 24 inches from the floor. The plants were ready for the screen at this stage, and this same day were placed into SCROG. 

View attachment 1736552 This image is of Day ONE in Scrog. The branches are tight against the bottem of the screen at placement and needed to be adjusted. The branches that could extend outward were helped and placed accordingly, the small new shoots that could make it though the screen were pulled through. The plant was manipulated as to allow as much light penetration as possible to new growth. 

View attachment 1736553

After one week, the tops have grown vertically enough to be pulled back through and placed in screen holes further away from center, filling much more of the screen than at week one. At this point, 70 - 80% of the screen is filled and flowering is started.

View attachment 1736562

The tops at the furthest distance from center are also the furthest away from the light and respond by stretching.

View attachment 1736575

Week two of screening. Week one of flowering. Lighting was increased from 400hps to 800hps at week one of flowering. Knowing that this plant stretches gave opportunity for tall colas. Knowing the plant also allowed for this to be done without the fear of over crowding once in full bloom. This strain produces smaller less compact buds however was cultivated in a manner that achieved the goal of a tent full of tall sweet JC2 colas. 

View attachment 1736580

At the final stages of flowering, mylar reflective sheeting was used to cast light into shaded areas as a result of leaning colas. "Secondary screen is also highly effective means of keeping colas upright at this stage (large mesh 5" or larger typically works well)"

View attachment 1736579
The result.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 15, 2011)

that was my number one frack up..... NOT lst'ing. if i could go back in time and tell myself one thing that would be it.


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> that was my number one frack up..... NOT lst'ing. if i could go back in time and tell myself one thing that would be it.


lst is jee aye why


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> that was my number one frack up..... NOT lst'ing. if i could go back in time and tell myself one thing that would be it.


 You are at a fine stage to start with the plants you have.


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

No I'm kidding. LST works, but the best way to maxamize yield from a scrog garden is to top it multiple times. That way you have a lot of heads spread out across your screen. If your not going to top your plants and just LST then you don't even need a screen. Might as well just tie it up, or stick a bamboo post in the ground.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

If you care to become skilled at this particular method. I would suggest reading the entire thread. Its not a 185 page book. Much can be skimmed over. What is gained however, is unmatched and priceless. Be a student.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

munch box said:


> No I'm kidding. LST works, but the best way to maxamize yield from a scrog garden is to top it multiple times. That way you have a lot of heads spread out across your screen. If your not going to top your plants and just LST then you don't even need a screen. Might as well just tie it up, or stick a bamboo post in the ground.


 Experience speaks wonders pal.. Proof speaks for experience. Work on it.

Questions reap better results than incorrect statements with hopes of being corrected if wrong...


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

wood. I try to read your last few posts and understand, but can't see why you say them


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone care to elaborate on why topping can be the reason one might not be able to scrog effectively?


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

your one of those people who goes around editing thier posts after people respond to you


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

munch box said:


> wood. I try to read your last few posts and understand, but can't see why you say them


 Possibly due to your contradictory statements? If you were experienced with this method you would understand why topping is typically less effective and why. Its done, it can be, and with some strains works best. However.... your lacking that in your statement and portraying me as less experienced than yourself in front of an audience that is simply here to learn. If I felt you were lending a hand I would support you... I dont.


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

Your a fake shiesty behind the back snake in the grass mother f*cker. You couldn't have a real debate if your life depended on it


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Read, Re-read, make corrections, publish. Writing is also a process that has learning curves.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually love debate, the readers less so. Take it else where and prove your point. Thanks.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Experience speaks wonders pal.. Proof speaks for experience. Work on it.
> 
> Questions reap better results than incorrect statements with hopes of being corrected if wrong...


I fluff it up like 600g per m2. So how can I not have experience? And who the hell are you to call me out and then edit your posts? I'm droppin weight like its my d*ck on your girlfriend's forehead


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

munch box said:


> I fluff it up like 600g per m2. So how can I not have experience? And who the hell are you to call me out and then edit your posts? I'm droppin weight like its my d*ck on your girlfriend's forehead


 Okeydoekey. That sums it up. Moving on....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> Im using a grow tent that 8ft long X 4ft wide and 7ft tall. How many plants should I scrog in there without getting over crowded? Im using a 600 HPS/MH and a 4ft long 8 bulb T5 light and a smaller 2x2 6 bulb T5. I wish I had another 600 instead of the T5's though! that would be great! As far as pot size im using 7 gal pots and all organic Super Soil... wich i love. Im still not sure if i should use a metal netting or a nylon garden trellis for the screen and where to get the correct size stuff at.
> anybody who replys to this is much appreciated.
> BigBudE


Howdy BigBudE, I would suggest maybe a light mover with the 600 and you should do great. As for plant numbers its more dependent on how long and large your vegging plants are allowed, as well as strain and type of cola development. (Similarly seen in the previous post of JC2.)


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

Big BudE you should mount your light rail to a fence board like in the picture. the use eye bolts with either s hooks or heavy duty zip ties and secure it to your tent. Also I would recommend a stabilizer bar such as the robo-stik


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 15, 2011)

*"you should mount your light rail to a fence board" Always keen advice... Humor is not a bad addition to the thread. 
*


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

My scrogs lookin good for day 15. everything seems to be on schedule. I like this blue dream cuz its a high yielder


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the leaves have stopped growing , but still there are too many. they are covering up my buds. I think I'm going to clip off the big fan leaves


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 15, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> So you think id be best served by removing teh screen and adding it back later??


You can keep it there but depends on how dense of a canopy u want. U want to leave the screen. And weave them bitches in an out. Make sure everything is dialed In and then when you get the length and width of canopy you desire let them grow up and through the screen you will need to understand canopy control very well. Which you probably do. Trimming and such. So keep it in mind scrog is not natural at all and so she will get more leaves and grow more leaves so don't worry about stress of not having leaves but keep veging through the screen to get tall colas as described above. Make sure your light has enough penetration for your plan as far as thickness of the canopy. 

HTH. 

-VG


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 15, 2011)

munch box said:


> I think the leaves have stopped growing , but still there are too many. they are covering up my buds. I think I'm going to clip off the big fan leaves


Hopefully not all of em.  they need them leaves to get big man


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 15, 2011)

If there's no screen then it's no scrog.. Right..?


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 15, 2011)

Munch Box and Woodsmantoker,
Thanks for the advice..very helpfull as usuall.
The fence board is a DAMN GREAT IDEA for a tent! How much does a light mover cost?? I mean the whole thing rails and all. Does it help a lot?
BigBudE


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> Munch Box and Woodsmantoker,
> Thanks for the advice..very helpfull as usuall.
> The fence board is a DAMN GREAT IDEA for a tent! How much does a light mover cost?? I mean the whole thing rails and all. Does it help a lot?
> BigBudE


The light rail 3.5 with 10rpm motor is 165$ and the robo-stik is another 35$. So its about 200$ delivered. 
I havn't had the chance to use it yet, but will let you know how it works.


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 16, 2011)

Mid week 10 of Flower for the Super lemon haze by Greenhouse Seed Co, got up early to get some snaps without the HPS light which makes em look different, this shit camera doesnt do them any justice either, they are big, thick, dense frosty colas, at least you get abter perspective without the HPS, i will get some HD shots before and on harvest, apologies for the poor quality;







This one lollipopped branch's cola is about one and half hands width.


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 16, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Can I join the Scrog Club?


Nice grow room..


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 16, 2011)

hey urrbody, i'm just starting a scrog, any advice? is there any reason i shouldn't use galvanized chickenwire?
light is 28w LED and a T5

View attachment 1739179View attachment 1739180

this is mostly an experiment before i really set the room up.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 17, 2011)

THIS IS UNDER A 400W LUMANTEK SUPER LUMENS


View attachment 1741055View attachment 1741056View attachment 1741057View attachment 1741058View attachment 1741059View attachment 1741060View attachment 1741061View attachment 1741062View attachment 1741063View attachment 1741054

LEFT SIDE IS PURPLE GOD BUD>RIGHT SIDE IS MASTER KUSH.

ENTIRE RIGHT SIDE IS ONE PLANT. LEFT SIDE IS 4 PLANTS .

PULLED 6.7 OZ DRY 3 WEEKS EARLY FFOF WITH REG GARDEN CENTER NUTES 


FUCKING LAND LADY SMELT IT > THEN HANDED ME MY LEASE AND SAID BECAREFUL> I CHOPPED THAT DAY.  poor scrog..

its been challenging my buddy and i to be able to complete it due to some sort of interruption. neighbors dumbass cousins....FUCKING LAND LADY lol
^_^


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out the color change.

WOODSMANSTOKER. Thank you for starting this wonderful thread


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 18, 2011)

Fantastic Job!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 18, 2011)

420haze - Excellent contribution to the thread. Thank you! When you get an opportunity at some clear images post away, we would be happy to view them. Keep up the good work, let us know on your harvest eh? Looking Chub!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 18, 2011)

sweetarded said:


> hey urrbody, i'm just starting a scrog, any advice? is there any reason i shouldn't use galvanized chickenwire?
> light is 28w LED and a T5
> 
> View attachment 1739179View attachment 1739180
> ...


Enjoy experimenting, its a fun method.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone screening the great outdoors this season?


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

HELLO fellow scrogger's

Its 5;55 am here in the desert. Here are some update pics from my 2 babies
They have been vegging for about a month now, hoping to be done vegging in another 3 weeks or so, maybe more. I want the screen 80% filled, and i dont wanna make teh rookie mistake of flowering to early. I want to try to get at least a QP out of these^^ so thats 2 zips a plant....so as long as i get the ill be happy as hell.

View attachment 1741426View attachment 1741430View attachment 1741431View attachment 1741428View attachment 1741427View attachment 1741429

im thinking those black spots are slight Nute burns...they had there first 3/4 strength feeding yesterday, at least im hoping thats what it is.


----------



## skunkyskunk (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> ENTIRE RIGHT SIDE IS ONE PLANT. LEFT SIDE IS 4 PLANTS .
> 
> PULLED 6.7 OZ DRY 3 WEEKS EARLY FFOF WITH REG GARDEN CENTER NUTES
> 
> ...


nice grow ! at least the landlady didnt call the cops


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Fo sho. She was cool about. Pretty sure she was a coke head lol


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> HELLO fellow scrogger's
> 
> Its 5;55 am here in the desert. Here are some update pics from my 2 babies
> They have been vegging for about a month now, hoping to be done vegging in another 3 weeks or so, maybe more. I want the screen 80% filled, and i dont wanna make teh rookie mistake of flowering to early. I want to try to get at least a QP out of these^^ so thats 2 zips a plant....so as long as i get the ill be happy as hell.
> ...


You will depending in your wattage and distance from canopy its almost asure thing. My veg period was like 2 months. My screen was 2x3 and I was running a 400 at about 15" from canOpy. Also your strain is gonna be a big determining factor. Stretchiness will say it all. Make sure you dig around in there (you will know what I mean soon enough) for all the yellow dead decaying leaves that don't get light. They will breed bugs if you don't take care if it. Depends on your veg time out of the screen to. Or if you plan on flipping Nd controlling stretch that way through weaving and such. If you can get a uniform strain that's where the moneys at. But I pulled 6.7 and I was three weeks early. Chopped right before the bulk


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Anyone screening the great outdoors this season?


My dream. I will. When I move to Colorado. Next yearthis time I will have my out door scrog


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> My dream. I will. When I move to Colorado. Next yearthis time I will have my out door scrog


Ill be in Colo then too....lol. cant wait to grow outdoors like a BAAAAAWS


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice. I'm thinkin pueblo. Nice area got a school so I can go to college and start my business.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 18, 2011)

Doing business in CO..


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is mine screen in @ day 25 of veg. How much longer you guys think before I flip the switch? It's only 1/2" or so away from the screen @ pushing 7" tall. 

View attachment 1742362


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Month maybe two.. If it were me


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Month maybe two.. If it were me


 I only have 26" of vertical! Screen is 18x32" Another month or two of veg would make the plant taller than the whole tent haha.


----------



## jcurry26 (Aug 18, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Here is mine screen in @ day 25 of veg. How much longer you guys think before I flip the switch? It's only 1/2" or so away from the screen @ pushing 7" tall.
> 
> View attachment 1742362


 U
Dude you need to let the plant grow through the screen and start pulling the branches back through the screen way before you think about flowering....otherwise its not a scrog


----------



## jcurry26 (Aug 18, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I only have 26" of vertical! Screen is 18x32" Another month or two of veg would make the plant taller than the whole tent haha.


Thats the whole point of a scrog is to have better yields from vertically limited space....read the thread and you'll see how no part of the plant is 3" above the screen during veg due to pulling the branches back through the screen and laying them horizontal


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Aug 18, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Here is mine screen in @ day 25 of veg. How much longer you guys think before I flip the switch? It's only 1/2" or so away from the screen @ pushing 7" tall.
> 
> View attachment 1742362


That plant looks fucking gorgeous, what the fuck.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

BustedParaphernalia said:


> That plant looks fucking gorgeous, what the fuck.


Thanks....


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

I say at least a month. Unless you have a saliva pheno your plant won't stretch 2 feet. Lol 
Fill your screen and get two or three nodes above and out of the screen and then flip your plant will stretch 18 - 24 inches worst case scenario. The filling of the screen takes a few weeks then the growth out of the screen and above the wire will be a week maybe two. A month would do you well.  

No joke


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 18, 2011)

jcurry26 said:


> Thats the whole point of a scrog is to have better yields from vertically limited space....read the thread and you'll see how no part of the plant is 3" above the screen during veg due to pulling the branches back through the screen and laying them horizontal


Check out my first scrog attempt. You will see the method required as far as pulling and training. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/402968-250w-hps-snow-white-grow.html

See how I pulled em beneath then after they grew the length of the screen I let all the colas start developing and then when they poke through the screen I weave em to get the strength of the actual screen. That's what its about. Allowing the weight of the buds to sit on the screen and use it as a support to grow massively huge. That was my first ever attemp. I got a VERY GOOD PERSPECTIVE OF SCROGGING. this will be my method for ever :


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 18, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> I say at least a month. Unless you have a saliva pheno your plant won't stretch 2 feet. Lol
> Fill your screen and get two or three nodes above and out of the screen and then flip your plant will stretch 18 - 24 inches worst case scenario. The filling of the screen takes a few weeks then the growth out of the screen and above the wire will be a week maybe two. A month would do you well.
> 
> No joke


At 18-24" taller than what it is now it'll be bigger than the grow space. Tent is 60" tall, with fan filter light and waterfarm there is only 26" total of vertical. It's 7" now so 19" left.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 19, 2011)

HEy MR SHim......

Ys you DEF need to let that bad boy grow ALOT into the screen.
last month i was were you are at now..... i had my plant under my screen adn it was about 4 inches from ever reaching it....it made me sad, and i wanted it to HURRY THE FUCK UP.....
I came on the boards asking if i should flower now, and i was told the same thing.

1) go back to page on eof this thread, make a sandwich and some coffee and read all 190 pages of it.(im only on page 49 but im reading every post)
2) prepare for a long ass veg time, its what will give you a HUGE yield from a plant or two.
3) google SCGOG adn read everything you can find on the subject.
4) start to LST now, you want to expose those lower branches to light







^ do this and it will help you SOOO Much, it will make it so your veg time is longer, but you will end up with more light getting to teh lower/side branches, thus giving you more bud site and larger side branches. this combined with a scrog screen seems to be the best way to get a large amount of buds form a single plant.

Check my journal for a scrog screen that is still 3-4 weeks form Flowering, you are a LOOOOONG way off, but dude it WILL be worth it. I was sad as hell when i was where you are at, but now that im seeing all the growth that has come about due to the scroging ,ethod....

Be patient man its worth it.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 1742905View attachment 1742906View attachment 1742907View attachment 1742908

here are my two plants in my scrog, i am a month into veg adn will prolly do another 3-4 weeks. The rule of thumb is this:

Fill you screen to 70-80%, then flower. Your determining factor is the sceen, when it is filled u enough, you flower. Not before, if you go to soon, you are just wasting you light energy, and time. 
Also keep in mind im VERY new to scrogging, This thread helped me SOOOOOOOO much.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 19, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> HEy MR SHim......
> 
> Ys you DEF need to let that bad boy grow ALOT into the screen.
> last month i was were you are at now..... i had my plant under my screen adn it was about 4 inches from ever reaching it....it made me sad, and i wanted it to HURRY THE FUCK UP.....
> ...


I hear ya. What I was doing is basically a mimic of this grow..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

vegged for 25 days, flipped lights then weaved and ended up with 10oz if I remember right. I will definitely read this thread more than I have. I've been through a few pages but not every one. Here's a pdf of the his grow actually made by someone so it made it easier to read the entire thread https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


----------



## theoldmerchant (Aug 19, 2011)

3 bucket RDWC. 150w HPS.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 19, 2011)

Your 19 inches is enough man. I promise lol 19" Is alot if you scrog it correctly.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 19, 2011)

Scottyballs created an excellent guide that you folks should check out. https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i

Scotty; when you are around, get in touch eh?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 19, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scottyballs created an excellent guide that you folks should check out. https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i
> 
> Scotty; when you are around, get in touch eh?


That's what I'm going according to. His grow space is very similar to mine as far as size and he only vegged for 25 days, but managed to fill the entire screen during flower not before. That's what my plan is/was.


----------



## paradigm (Aug 19, 2011)

Woodsmantoker, what to say. 
Thank you so very much.. 

Over the past week of learning everything I have from this bible of a thread is not only that I'm going to SCROG (second one) but how. 600W white rhino, 8-9gal. pots, 4 plants, soil. Yes crazy sized pots when you think of 600W only and room 4x4x7. I am going to attempt my own V-scrog ....we shall see how it goes. This is purely a test to see what sort of difference going from 4 x 5 gal. (7 week soil veg....filled up canopy to 85-90%) to almost double sized pots for 8 weeks veg. 
There are a few reasons for my choice: white rhino is extremely 'indica' with regard filling the screen through stretch extremely slowly (relative to most). Also I am going V-shaped so hopefully this may give the girls a little more room for expansion given the extra veg time. The third reason was partly from a little discussion some 40 or 50 pages back maybe about four massive plants in 10 gal. pots. So I mixed this idea (using 10 gals not filling fully), with v-shape, with your very own LST guided 'scraining' (I just right clicked on that word and added it to dictionary) and am trying to measure light distribution and get as even a canopy as possible. 

Hopefully, putting it all together this should work out better dry-yield-wise than my last 1.1 pound but although it is the yield I am using to compare results, the love of learning from experience compels me to at least try this oversized pot method. At this point I am aware that the root ball is highly unlikely to amass to more than the size of the original 5 gal pots but have read that putting in too big a pot may be a bad idea....stale soil was mentioned....woodsman from your experience would you deem this to be a myth?
I've just re-potted about 4 days ago to these monster pots and they are responding well to LST pics soon hopefully (no good camera as of yet). Any chance of an analysis of my amalgamation of parts of this thread? Do you think this process as described is viable? And final question, I know that this depends on a few things like how close light is and how quickly the girls drink, but approximately how often would you estimate needing to water them in 10 gal. pots? I gave them 1 litre with root juice mix and 3 litres of 6.4-6.5ph water slowly afterwards and got good run-off ph. This watering was 2 days ago. The tops look dry but not totally 'moistless', should I follow the finger in three inches idea or let the roots strech by watering less often by a few hours for example? Lots of questions, hope it's not too much!

This whole process is exciting for me and I think the reason why you are so popular woodsman is because that passion you have is still there and comes through in your discussions/advice/critique etc. Thank you again, I +rep'd you on one of the first pages and it hasn't let me do it again since! Seems your being robbed of some well earned respect!


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 20, 2011)

hey everybody, new to this. any tips on the bubba kush i have would be sweet (link in signature).
i'm about to go back to the beginning and start reading through this thread


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 20, 2011)

It pays to know SCROG!

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkX26rNg_lM&feature=related

Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmsWLMFJWS8&feature=related


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol ^_^ if only if only


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

I've only _just_ strumbled upon this thread... here's some quick shots of my scrog, only a week from harvest now!! 

May 15 - Day 57 of veg:














May 23 - Day 65 - Day 2 of flower




















June 4 - Day 77 - Day 14 of flower




















June 23 - Day 95 - Day 32 of flower













Aug 14 ....you do the math...lol


----------



## paradigm (Aug 20, 2011)

Dayzt: is that a 400W or 600W above you TD? Very nice looking there...


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks guys - that's a 400w light - next round will be under 600 watt lights and in my bigger tent (2 scrogged plants side by side - Vanilla Kush and Ace of Spades). The link to my journal is below - enjoy!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm.html


----------



## Mr. Medical (Aug 20, 2011)

BustedParaphernalia said:


> First you should learn how to spell it.


pretty sure i asked for sugestions not spell check i apriciate it though.... and if ur so sure of ur spelling dont forget to leave the correct spelling so i can make my own corrections im sure glad ur around on this site to help me spell better and not grow better what a helpful post u made.


----------



## [420]Haze (Aug 20, 2011)

Heres the end result of my SCROG, harvested last night, 10 wks in flower, slide back a few pages to see the SCROG itself, we removed the screen and the side buds almost hit the floor, some serious weight in them, we will easily get a pound dried, so not to bad for 1m x 1m, some thick big, dense and sticky, dank buds from Greenhouse Seed Co, Super Lemon haze was a awesome Scrogger i highly recomend.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 20, 2011)

[420]Haze;6137886 said:


> Heres the end result of my SCROG, harvested last night, 10 wks in flower, slide back a few pages to see the SCROG itself, we removed the screen and the side buds almost hit the floor, some serious weight in them, we will easily get a pound dried, so not to bad for 1m x 1m, some thick big, dense and sticky, dank buds from Greenhouse Seed Co, Super Lemon haze was a awesome Scrogger i highly recomend.


Those look absolutely amazing. How long did you veg it for?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## pudge317 (Aug 20, 2011)

Need help with scrog set up
Just started my 2nd grow, this time I'm gonna scrog:

1. At what height should I put the screen over the base of the plant
2. Should I try to top,LST,fim,or super crop or let them grow straight up to the screen
3. Will 3 plants cover a 31inx40in screen, with 1in holes chicken wire

Confidential Cheese, Burmese Kush, Violator kush all fem seeds in 16gal tote with aero misters


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 20, 2011)

* "At this point I am aware that the root ball is highly unlikely to amass to more than the size of the original 5 gal pots but have read that putting in too big a pot may be a bad idea....stale soil was mentioned....woodsman from your experience would you deem this to be a myth?"

Put the "myth" to the test here in Enter the Scrog friend. Good soil drainage is necessary. I have seen plants grown in a single two foot deep bed of soil filling a three car garage... All they used was water. Good soil, good drainage; key. 
*


----------



## pudge317 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh yeah I'm using a hydro set up not soil


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a myth you folks can bust-

Can a plant grow horizontally further in scrog than the distance it can grow vertically without?


----------



## paradigm (Aug 21, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> * "At this point I am aware that the root ball is highly unlikely to amass to more than the size of the original 5 gal pots but have read that putting in too big a pot may be a bad idea....stale soil was mentioned....woodsman from your experience would you deem this to be a myth?"
> 
> Put the "myth" to the test here in Enter the Scrog friend. Good soil drainage is necessary. I have seen plants grown in a single two foot deep bed of soil filling a three car garage... All they used was water. Good soil, good drainage; key.
> *


Perfect, well i'll make this the guinea-pig run...will get pics up when I get a camera. I shall 'put the myth to the test'!  Thanks again woodsman.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> View attachment 1742905View attachment 1742906View attachment 1742907View attachment 1742908
> 
> here are my two plants in my scrog, i am a month into veg adn will prolly do another 3-4 weeks. The rule of thumb is this:
> 
> ...


Looking great so far Phil! Where did you get that screen may I ask?


----------



## Felder (Aug 21, 2011)

Time for an update, the girls in the bigger pots(Bubba Kush, Killer Queen and Green Crack) are 1 week into flower and are filling out nicely, may have waited a bit long on the KQ, but such is life, I am sure I will manage, but without further adieu...
Green Crack



Bubba Kush
View attachment 1746602
View attachment 1746603

Killer Queen
View attachment 1746604View attachment 1746605

The two newbies who's sex is unknown went into flower just a couple days ago. I know I said I wasn't going to SCROG them due to not wanting to go through the effort....but SCROG'ing is so addicting and I had some screen leftover so....

#2
View attachment 1746606View attachment 1746607

#3
View attachment 1746608View attachment 1746609

I think next time I will go with smaller screen, this is 4x4 and as you can see some have had to be tied down due to not being quite tall enough to weave through. Constantly learning, new ideas for next time, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2011)

*Sweetarded** - "*_*hey, new to scrog, i've pretty much only seen people using plastic fencing, but i couldn't think of any reason galvanized chickenwire wouldn't be fine (and it was way less expensive).
does anyone know if it has any negative effects? does it get too hot or do metal flakes come off of it or some random thing? thanks!"

*_*Depending on the galvanization process and where the product you are using was produced, different metals may have been added to the zinc coating. Lead and cadmium are two that jump out as potentially dangerous. In that many products are used in foliar applications and water qualities differ from garden to garden, the risk of corrosion is quite real. That which can be leached from this cheap metal can be extremely harmful if heated or burned... There I see a problem. Worth the risk? That is up to you...Coating the screen with another material such as rubberized plastic (spray/dip available at most hardware stores) not only helps with corrosion, but can also change the look and function of the screen by changing its color and adding rigidity. 

Woodsmantoker~ *


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2011)

I need some of you fine folks help. I would like to see a SCROG clothing line. T-shirts, hats, hooded sweat shirts, beanie caps, etc. I will help promote you. Get in touch - 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Keefers26 (Aug 22, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Sweetarded** - "*_*hey, new to scrog, i've pretty much only seen people using plastic fencing, but i couldn't think of any reason galvanized chickenwire wouldn't be fine (and it was way less expensive).
> does anyone know if it has any negative effects? does it get too hot or do metal flakes come off of it or some random thing? thanks!"
> 
> *_*Depending on the galvanization process and where the product you are using was produced, different metals may have been added to the zinc coating. Lead and cadmium are two that jump out as potentially dangerous. In that many products are used in foliar applications and water qualities differ from garden to garden, the risk of corrosion is quite real. That which can be leached from this cheap metal can be extremely harmful if heated or burned... There I see a problem. Worth the risk? That is up to you...Coating the screen with another material such as rubberized plastic (spray/dip available at most hardware stores) not only helps with corrosion, but can also change the look and function of the screen by changing its color and adding rigidity.
> ...



Is it the general consensus that using plastic netting or rope over the chicken wire is best? I see a lot of chicken wire scrogs.

I have already decided that I am going to have an area where I try this when I move and build my new room, I just don't know what kind of screen I will use.

Anyone posted any links to a screen I can buy? Or anyone from michigan want to make a little money building me a cool one? I am lazy and I don't have many tools. I was thinking about buying a table at a garage sale or salvation army and flipping that over and attaching the screen to the legs.

Has anyone used any materials that they really liked or disliked?


----------



## Felder (Aug 22, 2011)

Cadmium and Lead would be surprising to me if they used them in any sort of frequency in the wire. These are two highly regulated heavy metals, most screens are steel alloys with a Zn coating if they are galvanized. The only real risk from Cd or Pb is if you are foliar feeding, but even then the spray would have to sit long enough on the metal and be acidic enough to oxidize them and for it to be absorbed by the plant. That would take a fairly substantial amount of time(~2-4 hours of contact with the metal) and with a properly ventilated grow room and properly pH'd solution it shouldn't be an issue. If you are worried about it then I would go with the coated screen. 

Personally I am not using coated screen because 1-I haven't used up the plain metallic screen I purchased 2-I come in contact with enough heavy metals in my job that a little wire isn't going to hurt me(Heavy Metals Inorganic Chemist). For piece of mind spend the extra few bucks for the coated wire so you don't have to worry about it, can't be but a few bucks difference, but in my personal opinion the likelihood of metal contamination of the finished product is low.

Just my $.02.

Edit-I was incorrect about the metallic content of most screens. apparently most are galvanized steel. I still stand by my assessment of the relative danger levels of heavy metals getting into the finished product.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Keefers26 said:


> Is it the general consensus that using plastic netting or rope over the chicken wire is best? I see a lot of chicken wire scrogs.
> 
> I have already decided that I am going to have an area where I try this when I move and build my new room, I just don't know what kind of screen I will use.
> 
> ...


I don't have ANY tools either. What I did was..

Went to Lowes, bought 2 1x2x8' pieces of lumber. Had the guy at lowes cut it to spec so it would fit in the tent. Borrowed a hammer bought some nails, got a 3 dollar roll of chicken wire from lowes and put it together. Took me like 10 minutes total. Oh, and I bought a couple packs of zip ties to make everything nice and snug.

View attachment 1747442


----------



## Keefers26 (Aug 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I don't have ANY tools either. What I did was..
> 
> Went to Lowes, bought 2 1x2x8' pieces of lumber. Had the guy at lowes cut it to spec so it would fit in the tent. Borrowed a hammer bought some nails, got a 3 dollar roll of chicken wire from lowes and put it together. Took me like 10 minutes total. Oh, and I bought a couple packs of zip ties to make everything nice and snug.


Nice.

You think that the lowes guys would cut a circular hole into a flat piece of wood, ya know, if I bought it there and paid for everything. I want to put it over the window and mount my exhaust fan properly, right now its just kinda hanging there and the window is blacked out with cardboard and duct tape lol.

Im going to go look on craigslist for a drill, thats something I do need. My tool collection is little more than screwdrivers and allen wrenches. I need to step it up a little.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Keefers26 said:


> Nice.
> 
> You think that the lowes guys would cut a circular hole into a flat piece of wood, ya know, if I bought it there and paid for everything. I want to put it over the window and mount my exhaust fan properly, right now its just kinda hanging there and the window is blacked out with cardboard and duct tape lol.
> 
> Im going to go look on craigslist for a drill, thats something I do need. My tool collection is little more than screwdrivers and allen wrenches. I need to step it up a little.


I believe they can only make straight cuts.


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 23, 2011)

HELLO RIU!

Here are my two babies, 5 weeks into veg. 

Im wondering if i should start to trim the under growth, it gets NO light at all as the canopy is lush and verdant. THey are getting more and more thirsty as the times rolls on.
i JUST feed them 1.5 gallons each two days ago and they look thirsty again

Hope everyones day is good

View attachment 1748644View attachment 1748645View attachment 1748646View attachment 1748647View attachment 1748648


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 23, 2011)

* Felder" 
*

_*"Cadmium and Lead would be surprising to me if they used them in any sort of frequency in the wire. These are two highly regulated heavy metals, most screens are steel alloys with a Zn coating if they are galvanized."*_
* 
Remember that these screens are rarely produced in our country under the "high regulations" and when you are manufacturing cheep, you use what you have and or what is. Even under our own countries "regs" on heavy metals, do you really trust them to be accurately regulating what goes into these coatings? 
*

*"The only real risk from Cd or Pb is if you are foliar feeding, but even then the spray would have to sit long enough on the metal and be acidic enough to oxidize them and for it to be absorbed by the plant.*"
 
Most here are new to cultivation here, and are less likely to PH or consider what can effect the oxidization. Pest sprays, foliar feedings, use of well water, lack of PH testing, other metals used to secure to the screen (wires etc),unknown etc. etc... The likely hood of oxidization in my opinion, is more real than it staying unscathed. 



_*"That would take a fairly substantial amount of time(~2-4 hours of contact with the metal) and with a properly ventilated grow room and properly pH'd solution it shouldn't be an issue. If you are worried about it then I would go with the coated screen."*_
In your experience here at RIU, are more gardens "proper", not?...see where I am going? Also consider repeated use of the same screen and how that effects the time needed to create a problem. More so however, consider who is vulnerable and who is using these screens...The already ill. *

Recall early use of lead/mercury and the beliefs of how it effected our health in earlier years, it is likely that we are unaware of how these can be effecting us and how we could be exposed to that which can be harmful and when at what levels.... I tend to swing toward doing what I can to protect every interest I have including health. Especially considering when speaking about the creation of medication, and that which may become heated or burned.... i too prefer coating, but dont always do what I know is best 

*http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/MetalCoatings/Zinc-coatings.htm


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope you're gathering information first and deciding if the application is unsafe based on what you find rather than the other way around. But you were being brief and I probably misread you. 
I recently toured "The Breakers" in Newport, R.I., built for Cornelius Vanderbilt in 1893 and famous as perhaps the most exotic residence ever built -- and I noted that the food preparation surfaces were sheet zinc. So zinc food preparation surfaces have been around for a very long time and not for reasons of economy. But that doesn't make them safe, of course. 
What would concern me most is that cadmium and zinc are mined together, look similar, and are often plated in the same shops. Sometimes zinc anodes and cadmium anodes are even accidentally interchanged. And cadmium is amply proven to be a powerful cumulative poison with effects on the body similar to lead or mercury. So even if zinc surfaces were found to be safe I would still worry about possible contamination by cadmium.


----------



## matt100 (Aug 23, 2011)

just an update on my attic grow they are 5th week in veg from seed using coco a+b in 50/50 coco perlite in aquapots they just poking through and i have now lined they room with reflective silver thermal sheeting on either side havnt done back or front as i have fans in the way so heres a few pics(comments ideas will be valuable)View attachment 1749067View attachment 1749066View attachment 1749065View attachment 1749068View attachment 1749063


----------



## SlimJim503 (Aug 23, 2011)

Double sided tape and emergency blankets are the shiznat they even stick nice to latex paint thats what im running in my box not even using tape. Just tought i would share hahahahah even used cardboard as a backing before to attach the blanket to


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Aug 23, 2011)

matt100 said:


> just an update on my attic grow they are 5th week in veg from seed using coco a+b in 50/50 coco perlite in aquapots they just poking through and i have now lined they room with reflective silver thermal sheeting on either side havnt done back or front as i have fans in the way so heres a few pics(comments ideas will be valuable)View attachment 1749067View attachment 1749066View attachment 1749065View attachment 1749068View attachment 1749063


That is a beautiful set up you have there. Nice attic.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 4'x4' box , 8' tall if I use a five gallon bucket for my pots how high above should the screen be? And how high is the light from that? I'll have two plant under two 400 watt MH, strain is Bubblegum kush


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 24, 2011)

This is my first scrog grow, what do you all think so far? this is a top view pic i took 30 mins ago 

View attachment 1750600


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 24, 2011)

Lookin good decepticon. Just keep pulling her under and spreading her eagle. She'll love you for it lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 24, 2011)

Deception - keep us posted, we will be watching buddy! Thumbs up brother~


----------



## jojaxx (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone scrogged with "ice" by Nirvana ? Waiting for my order, I heard its a good yielder but havent heard of it being scrogged. Also, my grow space is 3'w-2'd-6'h....i have 400w hps & a 250w mh/hps. I think the 400 should be enough for that with one nice plant.......but now that reading about
scrogging has me excited about growing again I wanna exspand the depth to about 4' makong it a 3'x4'x6'.should I add the 250w or get another 400. After growin a few times now im ready to step it
up a bit & seal things up & ventilate correctly.......thanx for ur thoughts & replies people.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a nirvana ice seed but I am still growing Strawberry Diesel so it'll be a few months before I can get going on the Ice.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 24, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scottyballs created an excellent guide that you folks should check out. https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i
> 
> Scotty; when you are around, get in touch eh?


thank you this link was very helpfull


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 1752434
bored lol


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello scrogers Im about 1 week away from florweing. Im pressed by time, as ill have 4 plants ready to go into my perpetual with 2 mnths. So ill need the light they are under, thus flowering when the screen will be approx 70% full. 

I just pulled under the screen again yesterday, and when it gets back above it ill be ready to roll^^


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, on to CO, ill catch up. Later folks!


----------



## 5Jperday (Aug 26, 2011)

hey guys,
anyone got any suggestions as to what strain i should Scrog next?

i was thinking Tangerine dream or Strawberry haze.
Ive only done 1 and it was big bang and super lemoon and produce 30oz in total, but the lemon doubled the BB but it was a 2-3 weeks longer strain.

im guessing i was a lucky first pick of that strain, maybe someone knows of another strain as good?


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 26, 2011)

^ god bud

You must construct more energy pylons


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 26, 2011)

Needless to say my seeds arrived and I have sprouted two, a Blueberry and a White Widow. Here's a link to my journal. I've posted pics of my grow box and would love some feedback. I'd put all the details here, but they're in the journal as well so there's no sense in posting it twice. I don't have pics of the sprouts since everyone has seen them before. I'd also like to add that I'm using Herb IQ for shits and giggles. It's a program that logs your grow status for you. It's actually really cool and fun way to record your progress. The link to it is below as well.


My grow box and other grow info: https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/273673-jamiesname.html


Herb IQ Software: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 26, 2011)

The essential detail of the scrog method is a screen, usually poultry netting, typically suspended between the planting medium and the lamp. The plants grow up to the screen and then are "trained'' under the screen, resulting in a flat table of plant growth, a field rather than a forest. Because all the buds are growing at the same height, it is possible to get all the growth within the effective circle of light from the lamp, maximizing production from the space. It's really that simple. 

Well, nothing new under the sun, the method has been used for years. In modern terms, the method was first popularized on the internet by the work of pH on the usenet group *** Drugs Pot Cultivation, or "ADPC'' for short. You can access ADPC from several web-based sources, and pH still posts there regularly. But the method as initially used by pH was designed to tweak production from a large area under fluorescent lights, like the "multi-shelf'' method explained in his article on N.P. Kaye's Lycaeum site. N.P. Kaye is in fact credited with the term "screen of green'', which pH shortened to "ScrOG''. 

I am aware of a least two growers who used scrog and HID lights before that time, one based on a mention in Robert Clarke's book "Marijuana Botany'', which was also a source for pH. But most work involving scrog and HID lights is quite recent. It is noted by pH that the first "yield-o-rama'' post for HID scrog was in July of 1997. I became aware of the method from a medical grower in the final days of the Hemp B.C. boards, Savapalet, a posting buddy of Aeric 77. 

Basic flat, fast scrog 

The screen method used by pH relied on a long vegetative period for the plants to cover a large area of screen held close to a series of fluorescent tubes. The method I will describe here uses the same sort of growth process that occurs in a plantlet method sea of green plant, and is very fast. The screen should be set about 8-12" above the planting medium, if possible. There are two purposes for that gap. First, you have to get your hands underneath the screen in order to handle the plant shoots and to remove excess growth shaded out under the screen. Second, there needs to be sufficient space for the plant to branch. Branching is essential to scrog. I prefer a space of about 10" for a 250 watt light, but some growers prefer shorter gaps for smaller lights, as little as 4-6". 

Note that the screen does not have to be absolutely flat, and there are good arguments for dishing the screen to match the curvature of the light field. I don't radically dish my screen, but I do tie down the middle of the screen to prevent the screen from being pushed up, which would be counter-productive. 

The clones are set under the screen at a density of about 1 plant per sq. ft. Experience in using the method with various types of plants may result in more or fewer plants, but 1 per ft. is a good starting point. Note that plant density is much lower than for plantlet-method sea of green. That means fewer clones to manage and fewer plants to be holding in a bust, a factor in sentencing guidelines. 

Why clones, by the way? By the time you find out which plants are male and female from seed, it would be impossible to extract the males from the foliage wound into the screen and fill in the gaps with female shoots, without a real mess on your hands. Seed plants also waste several inches of height before a mature stem section is reached from which branching can begin, whereas clones branch right from the medium. Height control is typically a limiting factor in cabinet growing. With female seeds it may be possible to grow a predictable scrog by raising the screen height, making up for the wasted stem length. Seed plants may react differently to forcing as well. I have no experience in scrog from seed. 

The clones are established and kicked into vegetative growth. Assuming an 8-12" gap, just about the time where the growing tips penetrate a few inches above the screen, say at two weeks, the lights are switched to a 12 hour dark period. Ideally a response similar to the sea of green method kicks in as explained above. Instead of stopping and flowering, the plants take off, filling the screen with growth. At a density of 1 plant per ft., it usually works out that the plants stop and ``crown off'' just as the screen is filled. It's really magic to see it happen. Note that this timing method is not universal. Different plants may require more vegetative growth, or perhaps even less. My advice is to start by forcing early, because overgrowth creates an unproductive canopy, more salad than buds. 

The timing is so critical. You must be around during this period to guide the growth under the screen, and to make sure all gaps in the screen are filled, one bud site per screen hole with standard poultry netting (2 x 3 inch holes). I have no position on removing fan leaves in general, but in a small scrog grow, fan leaves would overwhelm the neighboring buds, and normally they are removed. Get a good sharp, clean set of pruning scissors and just leave them with the grow. You'll need them every couple of days during this period. Note that some growers disagree, so feel free to experiment. I'm no expert on the matter, but I haul out tubs of leaves and get pretty decent results, I think.

Training really isn't difficult. With a limber plant I usually let the shoots grow vertically above the screen and then pull them under by the stem, re-orienting the stem horizontally under the screen to line up bud sites with screen holes. You don't have to tie anything down, as the upward pressure of the stem will nail the foliage to the screen, but some growers like to tie off stems to the screen during the early phases of screen filling. Here's what one grower, Ultimate, has to say on the subject: 

``I swear by twist ties and have a huge stock. They can be found just about anywhere. Purchase ties which are most flexible (wire with the smallest diameter) and coated with plastic not paper, as the paper will eventually mold. 

``So why twist tie? Two reasons when training for in any screen application. 

1. Pre-training. (Exact placement of main stems, growth shoots and branches) 

2. Bud-training. (Bending, stem crushing/crimping, and repositioning) 

``When initially induced to 12/12, the main tip/tips that hit the netting are immediately trained 90 degrees perpendicular to the netting. This allows for the light to concentrate the most productive part of the plant, forcing the most efficient production the plant can dish out. Branches under the netting are allowed some time to reach the light, but less than half will see light because you're concentrating on efficiency. The most efficient growth will occur where the main stem bends on a 90 degree and beyond, which receives the most light. 

``I like to leave the ties long enough for the plant hold the shape desired. Main stem usually around the second week (give or take) , and branches will always vary. Branches coming off the main stem parallel to the netting are spread as far from the main stem as possible making for a even canopy, more bud sites per square, and controlling overall height. 

``To a certain extent the buds freeze at a certain point and height/stem length slows. The canopy height is close to being established, but some plants are more vigorous than others and continue stretch beyond the rest of the crop. When bud training the longer colas are controlled by bending and tying down to the screen with twist ties. In extreme cases crushing/crimping is necessary. Moldy buds can be avoided by repositioning buds growing against each other. By using twist ties each bud can be positioned where air flows between each cola allowing efficient light dispersal within the canopy and better air flow. 

``Without ties? Yield was lower. A few larger colas had to be tied down shielding smaller buds from direct light, not to mention forcing the light to be raised higher, lowering production (This can be resolved by switching to a more intense bulb) . Some branches grew buds with LONG stems between the screen and base of the cola to compete with the large colas. Hybrid vigor in some cases, or plants which tend to "stretch" more than others eventually straighten out the 90 degree angle exposing less area of the most efficient portion on the plant and eventually stretches to a point where more stem was exposed to direct light, above the screen than desired. A view from the bottom (planter to the screen) showed that efficiency could be improved.'' 

Some plants have brittle stems, and are difficult to train. It is possible to bend a stem by crushing it lightly at the bend. So long as the structures in the plant that carry fluids aren't damaged too much, the shoot will heal and be just fine (thanks to Uncle Ben for that trick). It may also be possible to top brittle plants under the screen, so that the future growth will be in several, more slender shoots. I have no experience in training a scrog grow by topping. 

After the screen is filled all growth under the screen must be clipped off. Shaded growth quickly shrivels and dies, leaving ideal growth mediums for mold. Excess leaves and shoots should be clipped close to the stem, to avoid leaving stumps as mold sites. Robert Clarke recommends pruning away from the stem, but a lot of the standard advice has to be discarded when dealing with the special conditions of a scrog grow. The space under the screen is dark and humid, and you want as little plant material under there as possible. You will haul out buckets of leaves and excess shoots from a scrog grow, but the plants can take it. Clip away. 

Subsequent pruning is really limited once the plant sets buds and stops growing. Some plants develop large leaves from the buds themselves, and if the leaves shade out neighboring bud sites, I find they must be removed. But that's about it. Most of the flowering time in a scrog grow the maintenance level is near zero. 

If everything goes well, the extra time required for the plants to reach the screen before the flowering period is lengthened by only about two weeks. No additional time is required to fill the screen, because that time is the same used by the sea of green method to add height. The plants end up just as long, but the growth is directed horizontally. Typically a flat scrog grow ends up resembling a tropical forest canopy, with all the buds in a thick carpet extending 8-10" above the screen. The area underneath the screen contains the tree trunks that support the canopy, like piping connecting the root mat to the canopy.
harvester
03-11-2008, 09:07 PM
Does it matter how the canopy is created? Not particularly, in my experience. There does not seem to be a lot of difference between buds that would come from sites lower on side branches from those at the actual tip of the plant. For the most part, a bud is a bud in this method. Note that the buds grown in a scrog field are each a piece of what would be a vertical cola. Each bud grows up vertically 90 degrees from the stem. You are familiar with how a cola is made up of individual bunches of flowers connected to the stem in an overlapping spiral, producing a structure that looks like a single unit. In scrog, each one of those florets matures into a small bud in their own right, typically 4-8" tall, about the size of a cigar. They aren't donkey dicks, and you won't impress the editors of High Times into featuring your buds in the centerfold, but weight is all we're interested in, not appearance. As I say, it all looks the same in the bong bowl. 

How much weight? I have shown that it is possible to reach over 2 oz. per ft. with a suitable plant and enough light density. 400 watt growers have reported up to 2.4 ounces per foot in a flat scrog. In a compressed grow, using shielded lights in a box of screen, I did nearly 2.6 ounces per foot, measured by canopy area. I suspect that 70-75 watts per sq. ft. is about the minimum to reach that kind of production, but I don't know for sure. Your results may vary, but certainly you will do better using scrog than small-scale sea of green at any light density. As an experienced plantlet-method sea of green grower, I feel comfortable stating that as a fact.

Anyone can reach the benchmark production numbers, but you must concentrate on filling the screen quickly and completely. If loose and tall would yield better, then scrog wouldn't work in the first place. You want the canopy to be low and tight, except on the edges, and one bud per hole. Screen fill density is all important to making weight.

A side note regarding the measurement and reporting of production is appropriate here. For the most part, growers on the boards talk in terms of so many ounces per square foot of growing area, apologies to the metric system. Some growers feel it is more appropriate to measure production in terms of HPS watts, taking into account how efficiently the grower uses the lamp, and our host, ~shabang~ has proposed a ``garden efficiency'' measurement, or ``GE''. In cabinet growing the area under cultivation cannot be expanded, and the lamps are typically very small, especially in comparison to any kind of production grow. I believe measuring output per watt would favor underlit grows, given an equal amount of space being used. Cabinet growers want to know how to produce the greatest weight of buds in the space they have, not how to conserve lamp power. Indeed, a cabinet grower should use the greatest amount of lamp power than can be cooled. Accordingly, I favor reporting production by area, but I encourage reporting a complete set of information about the grow so that light density can be taken into account by those so inclined. A ``yield-o-rama'' report or ``YOR'' is a good compromise. You can find information about the YOR on the usenet group ADPC in posts by Old Ketchup Lungs and other posters.

What can go wrong with a flat scrog grow? The worst thing you can do is to allow the plants to grow too long. You would think that excess growth could be cut out or moved to vertical screens, but in practice I find it's difficult to recover from a badly overgrown screen. Plants that grow into and fill the screen seem to put on better bud weight than overgrown plants that are tied down and whacked back to fit. Error on the side of forcing early, learn from what happens and adjust on the next crop.

Vegetative fills, FIM and topping

The fast, flat method relies on the flowering stretch to fill. It's the fastest, most reliable method, and the most likely to produce a short and dense canopy.

Sometimes it is not possible to use one plant per foot, particulary for grows with feminized seeds, where the grower cannot afford room to clone and hold mothers. Some growers believe vegetative fills are beneficial, but I haven't seen the weight reports to prove it.

Other growers believe that topping or FIM treatment might be beneficial in producing more branching. I think that might be true for some stiff indica's that do not branch well, but most plants will produce more than sufficient branches under the fast method at one plant per foot.

My advice is to stick with the proven method at least the first few times out. Make the benchmark weight, learn what that takes and then you can experiment. For growers who must make fewer plants cover the screen, be cautious and do not let the plant grow too long. Error on the side of short filling the screen the first time, and then adjust accordingly. An overgrown screen is difficult to recover from, particularly in the tight quarters in which a low plant density grow is likely to occur (no room, no money, usually means a micro grow).

When judging a scrog grow you see posted on this board, ignore the look of the buds and concentrate on weight. Scrog is a production method, and it's not designed to produce photogenic buds. A fair number of grows I have seen recently on the boards used the screen more to locate and support tall bud wands. You can get away with that with lights of 400 watts and over, but even then I haven't seen the kind of weight a tight, short scrog canopy can produce.


Interrupted flowering

Also known as ``buddus interruptus'', the procedure is to switch the lights to 24/0 for a day or two about at the end of the fifth week of flowering, when the buds seem to stall out. It should only be done once during the crop, and for no more than two days. The best technique is to switch for one day, wait a couple of days to observe the effect, and then give it one more day if the buds haven't responded. This is not the same as ``double budding'', as the plant is never actually kicked into vegetative growth.

If the plants react well, you will see tufts of additional flowering parts standing out from the sides of the buds like little towers. Done early enough, these extra parts should finish in time, and they will add extra weight to the crop. This technique can be particularly valuable in scrog, given the large number of smaller buds.

A caveat is in order, not all plants respond well. Some don't react to the light change at all, and a very few may be disturbed into uncontrolled growth from the tops of the buds. You might be concerned with a tendency for male parts to be produced, but I've been practising this method for a long time, and I've never seen a ``hermie''.

Bog methods

Many people have been excited about the scrog method and have dreamt up all sorts of ways to expand production, myself included in the mad scientist crowd. The most common variation is the ``bog'' method.

Bog for ``box of green'', was first coined by Kunta and further developed by chthonic and several other growers. Added to the horizontal screen are vertical screens around the perimeter. Either additional plants are used at the edges, or the scrog field plants are grown longer, but either way, the additional foliage is allowed to grow up the outside of the vertical screen, taking advantage of wasted air space above the field. It also allows plants at the edge of the field to get into the circle of intensity from the bulb.

Imagine the light field as a circle sitting tangent to a horizontal line. Imagine your plant as a point on the line outside of the circle. How can the plant get inside the circle? By going up. You might equate this method to an ``arena'' grow in this regard. An extension on the bog theme is spiral bog, first coined by chthonic. In a spiral bog the plants are allowed to add considerable vegetation, which is trained around the box in a laid-down spiral, like this (but flatter): //////. This method allows all the screen area to be densely filled with bud sites.

There are two ways to fill the vertical bog screens, as I mentioned. The first is to use more plants, which are added to the edges of the grow. When the horizontal scrog field plants are forced to flower, the plants on the edge are allowed to grow vertically like sea of green plants, the resulting growth being trained to the vertical screens. If the growth is too tall for the screens, it can be laid down at an angle, like a spiral bog grow. The advantage of this type of bog grow is reliability and speed, since the horizontal field is filled in exactly the same manner as in a normal scrog grow. The disadvantage is that the number of plants is increased to near plantlet-method sea of green levels.

The second method is to use the same number of plants as in a standard scrog grow, or thereabouts, but to allow them to grow longer before forcing, around another week or two of growth seems to be about right. This process proved to be tricky for me at first, but once I piled up some experience in timing and training, I found the method to be superior. Several growers have been successful at 70 watts. Here's what chthonic, a pioneer in the method, had to say about his experiences with 70 watt HPS lights:

``The quickest and most successful approach that I have found to train a bog grow is to lower the horizontal screen to within 6" of the soil and grow 2 plants per sq. ft. straight up to the vertical training screens. As it's a box driven by a 70-watt bulb, the height from the horizontal screen to the roof is only 12". The plants grow unhindered 18" from the soil up through a narrow band of the horizontal screen and onto the verticals until they touch the roof. Then they are laid down horizontally and trained in a spiral fashion /// around the vertical training screens. Spiral bog or s/bog. The cabinet is small; spiral training is the only way to direct the shoots so it just happens...

``The spiral training can go one of two ways. The entire plant can be bent over in one direction and trained along with the rest of the plants in a clockwise or counter-clockwise fashion around the vertical training screens. Or the plant can be trained as it naturally branched, trained in opposite directions along the vertical training screens.''

Any method of growing should be analyzed not only for production over the space used, but also for production over time. Just for the sake of argument, let's suppose a plantlet-method sea of green method produces 1 ounce per ft., and the subject plant takes 60 days to complete its life cycle. That would be .017 oz. per ft./day. Let's suppose a scrog grow takes two weeks longer, 74 days, and produces 1 1/2 oz. That would be .020 oz. per ft/day, advantage scrog. Let's suppose than an extended bog grow takes two more weeks than a scrog grow, 88 days, and produces 2 oz. That would be .023 oz. per ft. day., advantage extended bog.

Note that it's possible to shorten the cycle by growing plants in a separate area for about two weeks and then adding them to the scrog setup. But most micro and mini growers don't have room for a separate growing area.

The ``bog'' term is subject to some debate. Chthonic believes that the term should be used for a box of foliage that surrounds a light held in a vertical position. Such a setup can be an outstanding way to get the most of out small security lights in the 70-100 range. But I think for a larger light, like a 150 or 250, it is necessary for the light to be in the normal horizontal position above the box. Personally, your author thinks that bog can be used as a general term to describe such a grow, and I don't really know what other term to use. Chthonic believes this type of grow can be referred to as an arena grow, but I've usually seen that term applied to free-standing plants rather than a box of screen. In my recent compressed grows using shielded lights, I coined the terms ``h/bog'' and ``v/bog'', stealing from chthonic's notation, but no one else has picked up on the lingo. Time will tell what terms become attached to these methods. Most people just use the generic term ``scrog''. Fair enough.

Finally, hollow screen forms do not have to be in the shape of square-cornered boxes. I've seen one grower using small HPS lights who shaped his screen into a deep bowl shape, with the light suspended in the middle. Posts on ADPC describe inverted V shapes, and cylinder forms have sprung up at Cannabis World. A single ``correct'' way to do this probably doesn't exist.

At this point, these methods are so new that every grow provides significant information. My advice to those new to the scrog method is to get a few fast, flat scrog grows under your belt first to get used to the process. But do add the vertical screens regardless, and capture whatever excess growth you can on the verticals, as there is no reason not to handle as much growth as you can.


V-scrog

The final extension of this concept was thought up by Kunta, and dispenses with the horizontal screen entirely. I coined the term for the method, ``v-scrog'', for vertical scrog. Vertical screens extend from the plant medium all the way up to the top of the growing space. The light is not in a reflector at the top of the space, but is suspended vertically in the middle of a tube of foliage, approaching peg's Rama concept for zero-g cannabis growing. Note that the entire light field is used, not just from the bottom half of the lamp and what comes off the reflector. The foliage area is stunning. Imagine a 2 x 2 cabinet with a v-scrog screen held 4" from the walls, with a gap in the front screen for maintenance. Suppose the buds fill up about 3' of the vertical screen. We're talking 4 screens, each 4' in area (16" x 36"). Take off a couple of inches for corner overlap and a gap in the front for access, and that's nearly 14 sq. ft. of screen in the same space that supports 4' of flat screen. Even if the production per foot were half, and it would be less due to the loss of the 3D flat scrog field, you're still talking 3 ½ ounces per foot!

Can that really be possible? Not so far. I have grown two v-scrog's that were mostly failures, but I have modified the growing space to correct the problems and I will continue testing sometime in the future. The problems so far involve the time needed to fill the screen area, which could reduce the production over time substantially, and the ability to handle the moisture load produced by the massive amount of foliage. I am also not the world's most talented trainer, but chthonic, Ultimate, Eugene and others have done very well in tiny vertical box forms with 70 watt lamps.

Even if production isn't dramatically better than horizontal methods, v-scrog is a promising solution to growing in very restricted height conditions. It might be possible to grow a productive crop with 150 and 250 watt lamps in as little as 2', maybe less. Since the light-to-foliage gap is horizontal, the only absolute vertical needs are for the plant container and a gap between the end of the downward-pointing bulb and the planting medium. Plant growth could be controlled by training it across the vertical screen, which could be any reasonable height.


Soil or hydro?

I have read nearly every scrog post on this board, and a lot of the activity on other boards and at ADPC, and it appears that a successful scrog can be done using plants in pots as well as with more exotic hydroponic systems. But there are a few elements of scrog growing that tend to favor an active hyrdroponic setup.

Once you get past a small, flat scrog grow, it becomes very difficult to train a more complex grow by reaching into the cabinet space. I would never design a sizable scrog system, or any bog-type grow, without the capability of rolling or sliding out the plant container and screens as a single unit. Obviously that means that the screen should be connected to the plant container, or possibly to a common substrate, like a plywood base. The screen does not need to be sturdy, it's just a guide, so there are many ways this could be done. But obviously it is much easier to slide out an empty container than one full of water (DWC) or soil. 

Although I lack experience in using soil intensively, active hydro systems allow freshly rooted clones to have direct access to very high levels of nutrients immediately. That may mean that active hydro scrogs will evolve quicker than soil or DWC grows. I don't believe there is enough experience available to express a firm opinion on this matter, and certainly I have seen many fine DWC grows recently. For that matter, the best 400 HPS production number I've seen was accomplished in soil. 

First-time growers, fluorescent lights 

Scrog is not a difficult method to use, and new growers should not hesitate to try it. In fact, because most new growers are using small lights, often fluorescents, getting a reasonable harvest almost requires scrog, or a similar method such as paper-clip training or FIM (look it up). I favor scrog training over FIM because it is easier and quicker. FIM is probably a better method for larger lights, 400 and up, where the height of the bud wand can be handled. 

New growers are probably going to use soil or DWC, both of which produce good results with scrog. Soil growers should avoid pots, which restrict the size of the root mat and take up precious vertical space. Instead, a plastic pan about the size and shape of the growing space should be used, which will maximize the root mat. It doesn't need to be very deep, about 6" would be suitable. 

A good first choice would be a 70 HPS lamp or two in a space about 1-3 square foot, using soil or DWC. The cost of the materials needed is minimal, and the output from 70 HPS lamps is proven. You can expect to get 1-2 ounces per foot, and in presentable buds. 

If fluorescents must be used, avoid compact bulbs and stick with tubes. As mentioned above, scrog as envisioned by pH was designed to be used with fluorescent tubes, stacking multiple grows in a single space to make up for the lower production. The design keeps the canopy flat and a few inches away from the surface of the bulb. Compact fluorescents tend to wrap the tube surface inside themselves, making the light from those surfaces available only by reflection. Further, by being compact they act as a point source without the required intensity to back it up. 

A fluorescent tube grow could be accomplished in a space as small as 2' square, to accomodate a series of tubes, or a footlocker-type space, maybe the bottom of a closet, to take 4' tubes. It would be wise in either case to mount the ballasts outside the growing space to help with heat. 

Getting the most from a fluorescent grow requires keeping the canopy tight and close to the tubes. Use one plant per foot, an 8-12" screen gap and force when the plants hit the screen, which will produce the fastest and most predictable screen fill, and will tend to keep the canopy in check. Using vegetative growth to fill the screen is an advanced technique, and I would avoid it unless you are restricted to a fewer number of plants by circumstances. 

There are several myths floating around the boards about fluorescents vs. HPS lamps. It is often said that HPS lamps are expensive, but it isn't really so. Security lights containing HPS bulbs and ballasts can be purchased at discount hardware stores, and separate ballasts are available from online sources at very reasonable prices. 70 HPS security lamps go as low as $30-50. Remember also that HPS lamps have a higher mean output over time compared to their rating, and last much longer than fluoros. 

It is often said that HPS lamps are hotter than fluorescents, but that too is a myth. Fluorescent lamps, aside from corporate b.s. by Lights of America, are less efficient than small HPS lamps, and therefore produce more heat per watt. To say an HPS lamp is hotter in the context of growing is to say a burning match is hotter than a radiator; it's true, but which will heat a room? A fluorescent spreads the heat over a larger area and therefore feels less hot to the hand. HPS and fluorescent tubes have an advantage in separate ballasts that can mounted outside the growing space. Compact electronic ballast fluorescents are more efficient than magnetic ballast tubes, but all of the heat they produce is confined in the growing space. 

If you must use fluorescents, be realistic and don't expect to be bowled over by the buds. Depending on the plant they will either be light and feathery, or hard, but very small. You can grower larger and harder buds with fluorescents, but only by stacking up a wasteful amount of wattage on a very few bud sites. If you would like to compare some fluorescent and small HPS grows by wattage, there is a link below that will lead you to a post that compiles the best near-harvest pictures on a non-judgemental basis. People get very heated on this board pro and con regarding fluorescents (guilty), so look and make your own decision based on real grows. 

Scrog growing works best with clones, but that requires a mother area which may not be possible for a new grower. Feminized seeds from Dutch Passion should work as well, though I would provide a couple more inches of screen gap to allow for the portion of the seed plant stem that will not produce branches. Branching is fundamental to scrog. 

If it is not possible to produce clones or to acquire feminized seeds, then I would not use scrog. An alternate method would be to grow each seed in separate soil containers and use plantlet method sea of green, paper-clip training or FIM to control height. When the males show, they can be removed from the growing area, and the remaining females re-arranged to best suit the light source. Using a plantlet method pretty much requires an HPS lamp to get decent production, as much of the growing surface will be vertical. Fluorescent tube lamps lack intensity, as they spread their light over a large area, and compact fluorescents simply lack enough punch to act as point-source lights. Use a small HPS lamp and keep the plants trained low and flat as possible, and you should yield at least an ounce per foot.

There are essentially two classes of HPS lamps when it comes to scrog growing, the small ``security light'' types, in the 50-100 range, and larger lamps in the 150-250-400 range. The best way to plan your own design is to see what others are doing. Exercise the search engine and look for scrog grows with similar-sized areas and lamps, analyze their results and plan accordingly. 

The smaller lamps need to be held quite close to the canopy, as the effective range in which they will produce tight buds is limited. A 70 HPS has a range of about 8", for example. That means the distance from the screen to the light should be only an inch or two outside the range, to allow for some vertical stretch, and the distance from the lamp to the edge of the space has to be computed keeping in mind that the light is traveling on the longer diagonal out and down to the canopy. Using the standard of 50 HPS watts per square foot of canopy will produce good results, but I would shoot for more like 70-75, meaning that a 70 would be perfect for a square foot of screen. If you wished to grow with two or more 70-100 HPS lamps, the lights should be distributed over the canopy, not bunched together. 

The 50-70 watts per square foot rule applies to the larger lights as well, but as power increases the limit is more negotiable. Within the confines of a scrog cabinet or box, a 400 watt lamp has a lot of power directly underneath it. Asking a 400 watt lamp to light an 8 square foot area means skirting the lower limit of the lamp power, but for the areas close to the lamp the intensity is far greater. By keeping the canopy directly under the lamp short, and by allowing the growth on the fringes to get taller, one can leverage the power of the 400 to a larger space. 400 watt lamps are therefore an excellent match with an arena, or bog type of grow. It is also possible, but not confirmed, that 400 HPS lamps could produce better with a supercropping type method, like FIM, instead of scrog. It's probably a close thing, and maybe a mixture of a horizontal scrog canopy under the lamp and FIM-type plants around the edges would be superior, a true ``arena'' grow. 

The 150 and 250 watt lamps don't have that kind of power, and the canopy must be kept relatively close. The 250 has a reach of 20" within which it can tighten up buds, and therefore a 2' x 2' space is about as far as you can push the lamp and keep the production per foot up. Because the area under the lamp is relatively small, using a bog or arena type of grow becomes more difficult, as the most productive area, the horizontal field, becomes pinched down. These lamps are probably better used with a basic flat scrog, although there is no reason not to allow some growth on the vertical walls if it can be arranged within the space. Certainly, in any flat scrog grow, you have nothing to lose by letting the very outside row of buds grow tall, even to the extent of using additional plants to get that result. I see a lot of flat scrog grows where the growth thins out on the edges with bare walls surrounding the bulb. Error on the side of higher plant densities, and use the outside space to your advantage. 

Note that while the smaller ``security light'' HPS lamps lack reach alone, added to a larger lamp's light field they can be useful as supplements to balance out a light field and to add some punch. For example, in a 2'x 2' cabinet, a 70 HPS added to the empty end of a 250 HPS hood would provide a combination of http://www.skunkskool.com/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mega_shok.gif HPS watts per foot, and would illuminate the overall space more evenly. If you are inclined to try a small MH light, perhaps you could add both light and some spectrum balance. I've also seen compact and tube fluorescents added as supplements, but that's like lighting a candle in sunlight; not much help, unless some extra heat is needed. If you're adding watts, make them count. 

Height is often a restrictive element when designing a cabinet grow, particularly if mother and cloning space is needed in the same space. An unshielded (open bulb) 250 grow is perfectly suited to a space 2' x 2' x 4'. But by using a horizontal shield of tempered glass, or a plastic like lexan or plexiglass, the heat from the lamp can be confined and controlled, and up to a foot of space can be recovered by tightening up all the other elements as much as possible. Lexan or plexiglass sheets are available at discount hardware stores, can be cut with normal tools (sawed, or scored and snapped), and are modestly priced. Designing such a grow means using an extra fan to cool each compartment space, or providing for airflow from the growing area through the barrier. 

Designing a cabinet in terms of the vertical space needed is best done by working backwards. Start with the known dimensions of the basic elements, the height of the plant container, the medium to screen gap and the thickness of the lamp/hood assembly. That leaves the growing space above the screen, which is somewhat negotiable. If you keep your canopy low and tight, using the flowering stretch to fill the screen in the classic fast, flat scrog fashion, none of the buds will get much bigger than 8-10" above the screen. 

There has to be a gap between the top of the buds and the lamp for two reasons. First, obviously, the whole canopy must see the lamp. Second, the tops of the buds can't be fried by the lamp. Even with shielding some gap is necessary, as the tops of some varieties react badly to being in close proximity to an intense light source, producing thick stem growth that erupts from the bud tops. 

Cooling and airflow are the final design element. Even with shielding there must be adequate airflow through the canopy to avoid mold, and to carry off the moisture load created by the plants. A 4' canopy under a 250 HPS will pull about a half gallon per day through the leaves, and that water has to be removed, regardless of the temperature. With the smaller HPS lamps probably ``muffin'' type axial fans are sufficient, available at many hardware stores, all growstores, and online at sites like Grainger.com, which sells Dayton and Comair fans for reasonable prices. The Comair ball-bearing axials last much longer than the solid bearing Daytons, but they are noisier; my 115 CFM 5N471 Comair's sound like a helicopter starting up. 

Note that Grainger apparently checks for obvious individual accounts, so be cautious. Use a valid federal tax number (like your employer's), a business address if you can, or at least use the term ``suite'' rather than apartment, and a phone number that answers at the business name. Not everyone can accept packages at work of course, so you may not be able to access Grainger, which is a shame.

Larger setups require more fan power, say about .5 to 1 CFM per HPS watt as a decent guide, and are usually best ventilated with an industrial ``squirrel cage'' type blower, available from the same sources. Grainger has a nice selection at reasonable prices, with several different configurations to match the requirements of cabinet growing. Usually room has to be made available in the cabinet for the hardware, so look for designs that are compact and easy to mount in a given space. The Dayton 4C754 200 CFM axial is an excellent choice, $http://www.skunkskool.com/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mega_shok.gif-90 at Grainger, but using the Overgrow search engine with the word ``Dayton'' should provide a wealth of other examples. Dayton and Rubbermaid make a lot of money from pot growers; I wonder if they realize that? 

Usually the fan is mounted to blow the air out, sucking it up through the canopy from an inlet into the box. It would be better in theory for the fan to blow into the confined space, to produce an over-pressure rather than a partal vacuum. But it's easier to light-proof a space with the fan power sucking the door against the seals than to be fighting air pressure. 

Fans for smaller grows can simply be controlled by the light timer, always on when the lights are burning. Larger grows with squirrel cage fans need to be controlled by a line thermostat. I would avoid the cheapo hardware store models and go with something decent, like the Dayton 2E728 at Grainger for about $40-50. If you're using a shielded grow with outside air inlets, you may find humidity is the problem rather than temperature. In that case a line humidistat or a thermostat and humidistat in parallel might provide the best control. 

Fresh or room air inlets should be a match with the space and the airflow. A general guide is to provide about .03-.05 square inch of inflow space per HPS watt. For example, a 3" circular plastic tube inlet would be a minimum requirement for a 250 HPS grow. Air inlets and outlets need to be arranged to avoid light leaks into the growing space. Turning the air duct 90 degrees and avoiding reflections with flat-black paint inside the duct is sufficient. For example, a ABS plastic plumbing elbow seems to be popular these days.

The prototypical scrog screen is poultry netting, which consists of 2" x 3" irregular hexagons, about 24 per foot. Poultry netting seems to space out the buds just right, in my experience. I see other growers using various types of square plastic netting, and quite a few weaving their own between sticks with wire or fishing line. If you use square holes, I would tend to size them at about 2 1/2" or a little less, but in no case would I go smaller than 2". Poultry netting costs nothing, but it does have the disadvantage of cut wire ends around the edges which always seem to be diabolically placed to slice up your hands and arms. Whatever you use, remember it doesn't have to be very sturdy. Don't steal growing space with wide wood pieces around the edges. Use something like a thin dowel, or stiff heavy-gauge wire to secure the screen.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 1755670View attachment 1755679View attachment 1755678View attachment 1755677View attachment 1755676View attachment 1755675View attachment 1755674View attachment 1755673View attachment 1755672View attachment 1755671View attachment 1755680


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scrog growing works best with clones, but that requires a mother area which may not be possible for a new grower. Feminized seeds from Dutch Passion should work as well, though I would provide a couple more inches of screen gap to allow for the portion of the seed plant stem that will not produce branches. Branching is fundamental to scrog.


 
Thanks for the tip! I'll keep everyone updated with pics as time progresses.


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 27, 2011)

after the center of the screen has its new shoots for each hole in place do i stop pulling the outter branchs under and start letting it all grow above the screen,


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 27, 2011)

You can. Or you can weave maybe two or three more times so they are in the screen they will have more support less stress on the root mass over all happier girl. 


Great news every one I have a female. My mystery bean is female and the rest of the girls I have going are fem seeds so I should be set


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 27, 2011)

If you weave, I suggest you buy some good pruning sheers...


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 28, 2011)

if i grow a mother,,take clones at a good rate not to rape her just enough ,,,when the mother more or less has done all she can,,could i grow a new mother from a clone off her,,,,,some info on this would help me alot


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 28, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> The essential detail of the scrog method is a screen, usually poultry netting, typically suspended between the planting medium and the lamp. The plants grow up to the screen and then are "trained'' under the screen, resulting in a flat table of plant growth, a field rather than a forest. Because all the buds are growing at the same height, it is possible to get all the growth within the effective circle of light from the lamp, maximizing production from the space. It's really that simple.
> 
> Well, nothing new under the sun, the method has been used for years. In modern terms, the method was first popularized on the internet by the work of pH on the usenet group *** Drugs Pot Cultivation, or "ADPC'' for short. You can access ADPC from several web-based sources, and pH still posts there regularly. But the method as initially used by pH was designed to tweak production from a large area under fluorescent lights, like the "multi-shelf'' method explained in his article on N.P. Kaye's Lycaeum site. N.P. Kaye is in fact credited with the term "screen of green'', which pH shortened to "ScrOG''.
> 
> ...


*thnx buddy.. now i got reading material l8r 

--cheers


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 28, 2011)

*i took some pix this morning before pulling some back under i also trimmed away a lot of leafs yesterday and added some foxfarm grow big and noticed a difference today so thats awesome, but i been thinkin about fim/topping the main outter branchs so i will do that later today and take a pix when thats done, but ill upload all the pix later after i top em

Here is a top view before being topped will post a after topped later 











After being topped 
*


----------



## Felder (Aug 28, 2011)

Fruits of Ireland "if i grow a mother,,take clones at a good rate not to rape her just enough ,,,when the mother more or less has done all she can,,could i grow a new mother from a clone off her,,,,,some info on this would help me alot"

Sure can, this is how I do it. Take 3 clones from any plant going into flower. Once rooted I will choose the best clone for each strain and dispose of/give away any extras. By the time the "mothers" are done flowering I have another round of ladies almost ready to go into the flowering chamber.


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 28, 2011)

ok lad im itching to get back,,,so this is whtas gonna be the set up,hydrolab 120x120x200,gonna put 600w hps for flower in cooltube and outtake fan also a outtacke fan and fillter,,1 intake fan,,gonna be a rdwc 4x30ltr containers and 1 50ltr controll res,,im felling very very scroyy so this is what im gonna do,,i have a shit load of white widow and some bag seed from a mate i got about a yer ago,,his buds were big ,,anyway i've given my ww to 2 mates whit go results,,alos me mates seeeds where good,,so i want to cross da ww whit my mates ,,,he is a red head so im thinking of calling it frosty ginger or......help me out,,,,, comments needed as im just learning still,,,lets see if we can get a pure irish strain
anyway for now im gonna grow away and find the ww if i can ,,take clones ,,grow em a bit ,,fuck em in to the bloom room to see girls and scrog them bitchs when im working on the breeding buzz,,, fuck it im in ....should keep me happy


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone know if it harm a sprout if you trained the stalk to grow horizontal until the first set of leaves? That would minimize the length of the stalk making it easier to SCROG from seed. Might be more trouble than it's worth though since it's something you'll have to keep up on daily, in addition to the regular demands of a SCROG. Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 28, 2011)

Just replant if you do it that way


----------



## jamiesname (Aug 29, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> Just replant if you do it that way


 
That was rolling through my mind as well. 

Since this is my first SCROG I'm just going to leave them as they are. I'll just put the screen about 6" higher than normal for an indica/sative hybrid and call it good. Any lessons learned through trial and error will be applied to my next one.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

Def man just make sure you pull under the screen and spread her eagle so ALL of her shoots are ONLY UNDER THE SCREEN then once your screen is full. You want to let them veg out of the screen and weave once or twice. To gain the support of the screen on every MAJOR cola growing. Make sure that you have sufficient spacing between colas or you will have uneven (thickness wise) colas.

Once that's done allow our "FIELD" to grow and get your desired thickness accouting for stretch and light room. PENETRATION IS KEY HERE. make sure you keep in mind your lights penetration. Lumens wise. Your spacing is critical for this. Allowing the light to penetrate deep enough in the canopy to allow bud growth.  and enjoi the fruits of your veging.. It takes a good 2 months or so to develope a 2x3 screen at about 7-8" of canopy density.  I would have pulled close to a pound with a 400w HID lamp.


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

I got 6.7 ozs pulled three weeks early. Dry weight. Right when they were starting to packing on their weight. And swelling. I was upset... But better safe then sorry


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 29, 2011)

v g do you think my idea is enough for a 4 plant scrog white widow


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 29, 2011)

just counted my seeds i have 118 ww and 19 of the bag seed ,,,,the ww came from a grow i did last yr april 2010,,,,lets see


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 29, 2011)

From the very first mitotic division of the zygote, gradients of auxin guide the patterning of the embryo into the parts that will become the organs of the plant: 

View attachment 1760105View attachment 1760104


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 29, 2011)

_"Understanding Auxin's in plant development helps you understand how training works and why. Discussion regarding this topic has come up several times here. Review previous pages/discussions, for further information._"

*Auxin*

*Index to this page* 

Embryonic Development
Leaf Formation
Phototropism
Gravitropism
Apical Dominance
Fruit Development
Abscission
Root Initiation and Development
Translocation of Auxin
Mechanisms of Auxin Action
Weed Killers
 Auxins are plant hormones. The most important auxin produced by plants is *indole-3-acetic acid* (*IAA*). 




It plays important roles in a number of plant activities, including: 

development of the embryo
leaf formation
phototropism
gravitropism
apical dominance
fruit development
abscission
root initiation and development
the shade-avoidance effect
 *Embryonic Development*

From the very first mitotic division of the zygote, gradients of auxin guide the patterning of the embryo into the parts that will become the organs of the plant: 

shoot apex,
primary leaves,
cotyledon(s),
stem, and
root.
 Link to illustrated description of seed development. *Leaf Formation*

The formation of new leaves in the apical meristem [View] is initiated by the accumulation of auxin. Already-developing leaves deplete the surrounding cells of auxin so that the new leaves do not form too close to them. In this way, the characteristic pattern of leaves in the plant is established. 
Auxin also controls the precise patterning of the epidermal cells of the developing leaf. 
*Phototropism*

Plant *shoots* display *positive phototropism*: when illuminated from one direction, the shoot proceeds to grow in that direction. *Proposed Mechanism*



The direction of light is detected at the *tip* of the shoot.
*Blue* light is most effective.
It is absorbed by a flavoprotein called *phototropin*. Flavoproteins contain flavin as a prosthetic group.
 
Auxin moves from the tip down.
An auxin transporter &#8212; one of the *PIN proteins* &#8212; is inserted in the plasma membrane at the lateral face of cells of the shoot.
Auxin is pumped *out* of these efflux transporters and accumulates in the cells on the shady side.
This stimulates elongation of the cells on the shady side causing the shoot to bend toward the light.
 Link to some of the experiments that led to these conclusions. *Gravitropism*

Gravitropism is a plant growth response to gravity. 

 Plant *shoots* display *negative* gravitropism: when placed on its side, a plant shoot will grow up
*Roots* display *positive* gravitropism: they grow down.
 *Possible Mechanism of Gravitropism in Roots*

When a root is placed on its side, 

*Statoliths* (organelles containing starch grains) settle by gravity to the bottom of cells in the *root tip*.
This causes PIN proteins to redistribute to the underside of the cell where they pump *auxin* out of the cell; that is, they are efflux transporters.
The auxin then accumulates along the *under* side of the root.
This INHIBITS root cell elongation. [View reason for this.]
So the cells at the *top* surface of the root elongate, causing the root to grow *down*.
 *Apical Dominance*





Growth of the shoot apex (terminal shoot) usually inhibits the development of the lateral buds on the stem beneath. This phenomenon is called apical dominance. 
If the terminal shoot of a plant is removed, the inhibition is lifted, and lateral buds begin growth. Gardeners exploit this principle by pruning the terminal shoot of ornamental shrubs, etc. The release of apical dominance enables lateral branches to develop and the plant becomes bushier. The process usually must be repeated because one or two laterals will eventually outstrip the others and reimpose apical dominance. 
Apical dominance seems to result from the downward transport of auxin produced in the apical meristem. In fact, if the apical meristem is removed and IAA applied to the stump, inhibition of the lateral buds is maintained. 




The common white potato is really a portion of the underground stem of the potato plant. It has a terminal bud or "eye" and several lateral buds. After a long period of storage, the terminal bud usually sprouts but the other buds do not. However, if the potato is sliced into sections, one bud to a section, the lateral buds develop just as quickly as the terminal bud. 

*Fruit Development*

Pollination of the flowers of angiosperms initiates the formation of seeds. As the seeds mature, they release auxin to the surrounding flower parts, which develop into the fruit that covers the seeds. 
Some commercial growers deliberately initiate fruit development by applying auxin to the flowers. Not only does this ensure that all the flowers will "set" fruit, but it also maximizes the likelihood that all the fruits will be ready for harvest at the same time. 
*Abscission*









Auxin also plays a role in the abscission of leaves and fruits. Young leaves and fruits produce auxin and so long as they do so, they remain attached to the stem. When the level of auxin declines, a special layer of cells &#8212; the *abscission layer* &#8212; forms at the base of the petiole or fruit stalk. Soon the petiole or fruit stalk breaks free at this point and the leaf or fruit falls to the ground. 
The figure on the right shows a nice demonstration of the role of auxin in abscission. If the blade of the leaf is removed, as shown in the figure, the petiole remains attached to the stem for a few more days. The removal of the blade seems to be the trigger as an undamaged leaf at the same node of the stem remains on the plant much longer, in fact, the normal length of time. If, however, auxin is applied to the cut end of the petiole, abscission of the petiole is greatly delayed. 
Fruit growers often apply auxin sprays to cut down the loss of fruit from premature dropping. 

*Root Initiation and Development*

The localized accumulation of auxin in epidermal cells of the root initiates the formation of lateral or secondary roots. 
Auxin also stimulates the formation of *adventitious roots* in many species. Adventitious roots grow from stems or leaves rather than from the regular root system of the plant. 
Horticulturists may propagate desirable plants by cutting pieces of stem and placing them base down in moist soil. Eventually adventitious roots grow out at the base of the cutting. The process can often be hastened by treating the cuttings with a solution or powder containing a synthetic auxin. 
Once a root is formed, a gradient of auxin concentration develops 

highest at the tip &#8212; promoting the production of new cells at the meristem, and
lowest in the region of differentiation &#8212; promoting the elongation and differentiation of root cells. (The drop in auxin activity in the regions of elongation and differentiation is mediated by cytokinin &#8212; an auxin antagonist.)
 *Translocation of Auxin*

Auxin moves through the plant by two mechanisms. 


It passes in the sap moving through the phloem from where it is synthesized (its "source", usually the shoot) to a "sink" (e.g., the root).
 It also passes from cell to cell by the following mechanism. 
Auxin can enter the cell by diffusion and also through *influx* transporters in the plasma membrane. It moves out through *efflux* transporters &#8212; called *PIN proteins*. Eight different types of PIN proteins have been identified so far. These are transmembrane proteins inserted in localized portions of the plasma membrane, e.g.,
at the top of the cell where they move auxin toward the top of the plant;
at the basal surface of the cell where they move auxin down the plant;
at the lateral surface of the cell where they move auxin laterally (e.g., to mediate phototropism and gravitropism).
 
 Identifying the signals that direct the appropriate placement of the PIN proteins is an active area of research. 
*How does auxin achieve its many different effects in the plant?*

Auxin effects are mediated by two different pathways: 

immediate, direct effects on the cell;
turning on of new patterns of gene expression
 *Direct effects of auxin*

The arrival of auxin in the cytosol initiates such immediate responses as 

changes in the concentration of and movement of ions in and out of the cell;
reduction in the redistribution of PIN proteins.
 Some of the direct effects of auxin may be mediated by its binding to a cell-surface receptor designated *ABP1* ("Auxin-binding protein 1"). *Effects of auxin on gene expression*

Many auxin effects are mediated by changes in the transcription of genes. The steps: 

Auxin enters the nucleus and
binds to its receptor, a protein called *TIR1* ("transport inhibitor response protein 1") which now can bind to
proteins responsible for attaching ubiquitin to one or another of several *Aux/IAA proteins*.
This triggers the destruction of the Aux/IAA proteins by proteasomes.
Aux/IAA proteins normally bind transcription factors called auxin response factors (*ARF*) *preventing* them from activating the
promoters and other control sequences of genes that are turned on (or off) by auxin.
Destruction of the Aux/IAA proteins *relieves* this inhibition, and
gene transcription begins.
 This mechanism is another of the many cases in biology where a pathway is turned on by inhibiting the inhibitor of that pathway (a double-negative is a positive). 
For example, the *gibberellins*, another group of plant hormones, exert their effects using a similar strategy. Link to a description. 
The presence in the cell of 


many different Aux/IAA proteins (29 in Arabidopsis);
many different ARFs (23 in Arabidopsis), and
several (~4) TIR1-like proteins
 provides a logical basis for mediating the different auxin effects that I have described. But how this is done remains to be discovered. 




*Synthetic auxins as weed killers*

Some of the most widely-used weed killers are synthetic auxins. These include *2,4-dichlorophenoxy acetic acid* (*2,4-D*) and *2,4,5-trichlorophenoxy acetic acid* (*2,4,5-T*). 
As the formulas show, 2,4,5-T is 2,4-D with a third chlorine atom, instead of a hydrogen atom, at the #5 position in the benzene ring (blue circles). 
2,4-D and its many variants are popular because they are *selective herbicides*, killing broad-leaved plants but not grasses (no one knows the basis of this selectivity). 
Why should a synthetic auxin kill the plant? It turns out that the auxin *influx transporter* works fine for 2,4-D, but that 2,4-D cannot leave the cell through the *efflux transporters*. Perhaps it is the resulting accumulation of 2,4-D within the cell that kills it.​ A mixture of 2,4,-D and 2,4,5-T was the "agent orange" used by the U.S. military to defoliate the forest in parts of South Vietnam. 
Because of health concerns, 2,4,5-T is no longer used in the U.S. 
Other plant hormones Abscisic acid (ABA) Brassinosteroids Cytokinins Ethylene Gibberellins Jasmonates Strigolactones


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> v g do you think my idea is enough for a 4 plant scrog white widow


Seems pretty solid mate. Should do fine. As far as crossing them bitches and trying to stabilize them you would have to work with the genetics for probably a year or so. At least five or six seedings to stabilize genetics with in the seed. But how bout white ginger as the name. Red headed white widow. 

As far as the scrog goes. Youcould do it. How do you plan on screening them. Individually or all at once? Like are they gonna have individual screens or just one big screen. 

Also I recommend if you can find a female amongst your flock. Take cuttings and use them as your ww. That way they are uniform when they flower


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah man do think i'll bother me arse crosssing ,,,just keep the widow going,,,im goinig to drop a screen on them together,,thinking of 1 in each conner and pull the main stem to the center and fill in-between whit side branchs,,,,,not to sure on the triming side of things yet but im not started yet so i have time,,waiting till i have everything set,,,gonna the setup for a week or so just to see the temps of room and water,,,not like last time im makeing sure im setup right,,,,,,im in a rented house ,,as i was going round the other day in the attic i was sizeing it up put no good too much wrong and shit going on,,BUT,ther is a extra bit that was built on the far side of the house whit new bathroom and a good size attic space its away from any nabours,,above the shower is a fan venting out so theres venting done and thers good space for sucking in,,nice1 now i can use ten for mothers and clones once set up


----------



## smokebros (Aug 29, 2011)

I just made a DIY SCROG tutorial. If people would like to view it, here's the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/460097-building-scrog-diy-tutorial.html


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

You must construct more energy pylons!!


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 29, 2011)

ment tent for mother and clones,,that looks good whats that you got in there strain and light?


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

Strains were MASTER KUSH divided from the middle over to the right. It was one plant. Then from the middle left is 4 plants in gallon pots with the Purple pheno of god bud. That was about 2 months ago.. land lady smelt it while handing me my lease.. told me be careful.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

*dont mind me, .im just here to be nosy :Þ


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 29, 2011)

For real huh lol *sniff* oh whats that smell. Better go grab a lease and knock in his door lol jeebus man


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 29, 2011)

i was thinkin after this grow imma do either a kush or skunk strain


----------



## fruits of ireland (Aug 30, 2011)

ValleGrown said:


> ^ god bud
> 
> You must construct more energy pylons


 what do you mean??/


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol!!!!! Rofl!! You ever played Starcraft mate? Beautiful pc game.

Well when one chooses the alien race known as the Protoss they are able to warp structures to whatever sphere they where on. Well ENERGY PYLONS are what give the building power. I type it in when I have less than ten characters


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 30, 2011)

Hell yea man lol Zerg is fuckin cool


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 30, 2011)

new branchs are startin to take shape in the branchs i topped


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 30, 2011)

Remember how hard it was for you to sit down and read this thread? It was because you didn't want to read that which was not SCROG... Thanks gents! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ValleGrown (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow dude seriously. Not gonna go any further than unsubscribing. Thanks


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 31, 2011)

*my bad for the interruption, everybody have a nice day~

--cheer


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 31, 2011)

well i updated my thread you can all check it out  
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/456575-dinafem-cheese-scrog-2.html


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 1764618View attachment 1764650View attachment 1764649View attachment 1764648View attachment 1764647View attachment 1764646View attachment 1764645View attachment 1764644View attachment 1764643View attachment 1764642View attachment 1764641View attachment 1764620View attachment 1764619View attachment 1764651


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 1, 2011)

StarCraft is sick as hell.....................My life for Aiur...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 1, 2011)

Post em folks


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 1, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Post em folks


Holy shit @ the last pic! That would be my dream.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Scroggers! 200 Pages of Greatness!!! 

I would like to extend my sincere thanks to all whom have contributed to this page, to the viewers, and most importantly the fine folks that make up RIU. As time goes by, the resource we have created together, grows and becomes more priceless than the day before it. Day after day more and more join the culture and become part of this elite group of Cannabis trelling masters. I cannot speak highly enough to complement those whom have given back to this thread appropriately however, I deeply appreciate all the efforts that have been made, and hope that each new viewer can gain the same appreciation for the resource we have come to know and love here at Enter the Scrog. Without you, this would not be what it is today. Thank you folks!

 Cheers To SCROG!!! 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 1765498View attachment 1765499View attachment 1765500View attachment 1765501View attachment 1765502View attachment 1765503View attachment 1765504


----------



## budolskie (Sep 2, 2011)

going to do a scrog in my cuboard after these autos are done in about 5 weeks the space is 3ftx3ft and over 2 meters high but was thinking 1 oxy pot in there how long yous recon on vegging with a 600w hps and this is the 3rd time round with this same bulb since i bought it should i change for next time


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 4, 2011)

Question:

I am a few days form Flowering, would you drop them under the screen again and then leave them alone? or shoudl i just let them be for now? they are about 2 in above teh screen atm. 
Just not really sure about the procedure for switching over light cycles?? If its in teh thread any idea of what page???? i have been trying to find it for a bit

LOve ya scrogers


----------



## Felder (Sep 4, 2011)

Continue to train under the screen as normal throughout the first 2 weeks of flowering during the "stretch", it will allow you to fill out the rest of your screen and still manage your canopy at an even height, that way when the buds begin forming all are at an even level and receiving the same amount of light.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed W/- Felder


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 4, 2011)

here are the most rescent pics i put on my Journal, ill post them here as well.
(ill remove if anyone objects)


View attachment 1769741View attachment 1769742View attachment 1769743View attachment 1769744View attachment 1769745View attachment 1769746View attachment 1769747View attachment 1769748View attachment 1769749




I am at week 6 almost 7 of Veg.


----------



## Jay_normous (Sep 4, 2011)

2000th post .... 

Learnt alot from this thread and can't wait to scrog again..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 4, 2011)

CALLING ALL SCROGGERS

POST PARTY TIME!

Post em if ya got em~


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 4, 2011)

hopefully soon i will have a good pic to post, i went threw and trimmed a lot of leaves lastnight and tied some branches and moved some to new holes


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 1770170View attachment 1770169


----------



## jamiesname (Sep 4, 2011)

Pics of my future SCROG. Temps have been high - 95*F-100*F for about 8 hours per day, but 6 of those hours are during the dark cycle so shouldn't effect the plant too much since they don't grow in the dark anyways. The other 16 hours of the light cycle stays between 77*F-85*F. Still a little hot, but I've reached the limit as far as what I can do to cool the box. I already have a 400cfm active air inline fan extracting the air out of a box that is 10 cubic feet with an intake drawing in air from a shaded area outside. Even with the heat the soil stays moist for about 3 days in tinly little 8oz cups so that's a good sign as well. Temps outside will drop close an average of 10*F in about two and a half weeks, along with shorter days. Since my grow is in an attic it will help me out a lot as far as keeping temps lower. Anyways, here's pics of my two plants exactly 7 days into veg from seed - 10 days since germination. They don't seem to be slowed up too much by the heat, if at all. Let me know if they are consistant with a seedling vegging for a week.


View attachment 1770195 View attachment 1770196


These pics were taken yesterday. You guys wouldn't believe how much these guys grew overnight. The BB has it's third set of leaves coming out with a growth of about 2-3mm between the first and second sets of leaves. I am shocked at the difference between these pics and how they look today. I almost want to post updates lol. And this was during yesterday's heat wave. . .


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey there everyone!

Just wanted to share my scrog's with everyone!

Here's the view from above on my Purple #1





and my Brains Escape







Enjoy!


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice Woods


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 4, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 1770170View attachment 1770169


*wowza.. sweet pics Woods! you def got l33t skills in ScrOG 

--cheers


----------



## Jay_normous (Sep 5, 2011)

Would a mother be suitable for scrog....?


----------



## vman81 (Sep 6, 2011)

New scrogger here hoping to do well. setup is a 32"x32"x5' grow tent lights are 150watt hps flora lux built in ballast along with 6 26 watt soft white and two 42 watt daylight cfls . dwc buckets two plants blue mystic nirvana . venten with filter and fan no temp or humidity issues ac vented. any suggestions. oh nutes fox farms big bloom tiger bloom an grow big.

any advice would be fantastic. i am brand new to this got a good looking setup just dont wanna blow it.


----------



## jojaxx (Sep 6, 2011)

I have an "ice" that just sprouted. & want to go with a waterfarm but it wont be here for another 2 weeks yet...till then it will be kept in party cup ....is it as easy as gently removing the dirt & placing it into the water farm,like a seesling xpr is there mote to it seing how the plant will then be about 3 weeks old.....thanx.......cant wait to get scroggin, lol


----------



## vman81 (Sep 7, 2011)

jojax i saw somewhere on here it said transplanting from soil to hydro can be very stressful to the plant and not worth it . then i saw it said it can be done just be very careful but i dont know to much read up on it this site definitely has it all bro. good luck


----------



## budolskie (Sep 8, 2011)

would a wilma 4 big pot do for a scrog in my cuboard


----------



## dass (Sep 8, 2011)

starting my first scrog and i have two plants ready. great white shark and l. a. cheese. im only gonna do a 2 x 2 scrog in my veg tent to get the hang of it. so im wondering what strain would be better and what is good strain for future scrog?


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;nqazLXtQcQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqazLXtQcQ0[/video]


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 1777517
This is where im at right now


----------



## vman81 (Sep 9, 2011)

looking fantastic theold merchant what strain is that


----------



## profgrow (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice to see another active scrog thread! you guys have covered a lot of what we are going over now on:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/462112-lets-talk-serious-scrog-3.html#post6252083

If anyone wants to get deep into Scrog with us as well feel free to come join the discussion.

FOR THE LOVE OF SCROG!!!


----------



## dass (Sep 10, 2011)

which is better scrog? L. A. cheese or great white shark?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 10, 2011)

^^^ Both plants are well suited, most cheese strains produce fantastic full even canopys.


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 10, 2011)

vman81 said:


> looking fantastic theold merchant what strain is that


thank you sir. on the right pineapple kush. two on the left are purple mr nice


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 10, 2011)

*I think im doin pretty good as a first time scrogger, i put mine on 12/12 yesterday i should have some pix of that in a few days 
cant wait to do a bigger scrog next time around 
*


----------



## dass (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks woods..your right about the cheese its about even before it even hits the netting


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 10, 2011)

nice vid oldmerchant


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheers gentlemen, that's a month into flower. Next go around I'll get to fill the whole screen.


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 11, 2011)

where's the screen?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 11, 2011)

Ended up only vegging for 28 days, here it is 1st day of 12/12

View attachment 1781933

and 19 days later

View attachment 1781934


----------



## Refusedpanda (Sep 11, 2011)

looking good mr2shim, screen is packed with tops


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2011)

i have a net 26inx26in and its going in a 3x3ft cuboard 2 meters in height the holes on net are 2inch squares do you guys recon il be vegging for long it has 169 holes in a was gona try fill as i have another going in my mothers


----------



## matt100 (Sep 12, 2011)

just a quick update on my scrog this is 8th week into veg,next week i turn to flower and heres a few pics,any feedback/ideas/comments appreciated
View attachment 1782574View attachment 1782575View attachment 1782576View attachment 1782573
from seed 2xice...2x white ice...1x ak48...1x superbud.............and 6 pot of gold clones 2wks into veg
1.5 ec
72 degrees
canna coco a+b
bio bizz coco
auto pots
pk13/14

so far so good


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2011)

Many folks make the common misconception that the aim is to have the screen be the support for the growing colas. This can be true however, for a grower looking to produce as much as possible, the ideal will be to use the screen to train the plants and fill the usable space. Once the space has been filled, even if there is "over fill", the canopy can easily be managed with the help of secondary support screen (typically 6"X6" or larger). 

Canopy management: For large branches that are above the screen and crowding, air layering (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1aYMvOyfKI) can be a useful technique for taking them as clones during the "pre-flower stretch". Place the rooting media just under the screen as to not create shading. 


Woodsmantoker


----------



## bobsti (Sep 12, 2011)

4x4 screen,600w digital,RDWC,Pre98 Bubba kush...was wondering when i should flower?


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 12, 2011)

id of flowered last week


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha, Bobsti you are going to be growing chubba here in a few my friend!

Depends on what you are looking to do, you can flower when you like. Done successfully, you will have a block of bud. Enjoy.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## bobsti (Sep 12, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Ha, Bobsti you are going to be growing chubba here in a few my friend!
> 
> Depends on what you are looking to do, you can flower when you like. Done successfully, you will have a block of bud. Enjoy.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Haha thanks! Im just looking to get the most yield out of this strain! Bubba kush is gonna be a keeper in my garden i think but man does it grow nice in veg. Nothing like that pheno i had of that LSD that stretched like crazy last grow.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2011)

Advanced Scrog Images Wanted!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2011)

budolskie said:


> would a wilma 4 big pot do for a scrog in my cuboard


 I am not aware of a system that is not applicable however, with open water systems (drip, ebb, flood, etc) moisture can become a problem for some. Ones canopy can become a trap for evaporating moisture... 

Woodsman


----------



## budolskie (Sep 12, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> I am not aware of a system that is not applicable however, with open water systems (drip, ebb, flood, etc) moisture can become a problem for some. Ones canopy can become a trap for evaporating moisture...
> 
> Woodsman


how would i check my ph and ec on a oxy pot then if the net is fixed above it


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 13, 2011)

hey bobsti,,im itching to get growing again,,ive done a dwc in my 4x4 ,,but now i wanna do a rdwc undercurrent ,,4 container 1 main res at the back or front ,,,,few q's man do you change your res weekly and do you wipe out each pot or what ya do,,,,and how to you work at the back,, i never done a scrog b4,,


----------



## bobsti (Sep 13, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> hey bobsti,,im itching to get growing again,,ive done a dwc in my 4x4 ,,but now i wanna do a rdwc undercurrent ,,4 container 1 main res at the back or front ,,,,few q's man do you change your res weekly and do you wipe out each pot or what ya do,,,,and how to you work at the back,, i never done a scrog b4,,


Hey whats up man, I change my res. out every two weeks in veg. then once a week when i flower...i don't wipe anything out stays really clean actually...After each grow i do go through everything and clean it really well rinse the lines and stuff and scrub the buckets and res. ...Its kinda hard to work on the back plants i made sure to make my screen tall enough so i can lay down and crawl under it to reach the back plants haha...Here's a link on how i set up my rdwc i followed this to a t. 

http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?2961-Easy-DIY-Multi-Bucket-RDWC-System-for-Grow-tents-*External-Res*&p=103556#post103556


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

budolskie said:


> how would i check my ph and ec on a oxy pot then if the net is fixed above it


Via the level indicator. Pull some and test it; or use a constant monitor.

BTW, wrapping the level indicator in foil tape defeats the purpose of viewing levels from afar however, keeps light from assisting algae growth in the tube. May want to cap the tubes as well to keep out unwanted particles.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

_"and how to you work at the back,, i never done a scrog b4,,"

_Before purchasing a tent, locate one that can be accessed from all sides, this makes it easy. Another easy option is individual screen set ups with shut off's and quick connects at each water line. This allows you to remove the plants from the garden and do what you like. Individuals also allows you to rotate and gain lighting in areas that you may be lacking. If a light mover is not in the cards, moving the plants works wonders. There is a build early in this thread that shows an idea for individual DWC screens. I will see about locating it and possibly re-posting. 

A proper system will allow you to remove one plant without effecting the flow and levels of the other pots/buckets/etc. FYI



Woodsmantoker~


----------



## stelthy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all  I am doing a 1-plant SCROG in a bid to fill my cab's screen, I originally planned to have to girls in my DWC tubs.. but seeds failing to pop made me wanna try this instead. 

This is a Royal-Haze Fem, she is about a month n a half old and still very much in Veg  I plan to fill the screen then slam her into Flower  

I have almost every nuit I need under the sun    and also have a vast array of lamps at my desposal ie :- 

2X 125W CFL, 
2X 30W CFL, 
1X 250W MH,
1X 250W HPS,
1X 400W MH, 
1X 400W S.HPS, 
1X 600W CMH,
1X 600W HPS, 
1X UV-B (10.0) tube... and ..
1X Green Tube (for night lighting).

I have topped this girl over 25 times and have trimmed her under-caradge right back.. I am using a Liquid Light formula on her leaves etc.. as this speeds up photosynthisis... the only things shes not getting at this point.. is Co2 but I am working on that with electric dampers etc 

I thought I'd add my pics as I am pretty certain I am going to *SCROG* every-time from now on   

Hope y'all like the pics and if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask  - STELTHY


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for the info guys,,,bobsti did you use the lil chillers on your res?/


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Stelthy,

Looks like a fun cab! Good move on the elbow from the light. Many folks are unaware of friction in venting. Keep us posted!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## bobsti (Sep 13, 2011)

fruits of ireland said:


> thanks for the info guys,,,bobsti did you use the lil chillers on your res?/


Nope my temp stays about 69 or 70 if it gets above that i just toss in a frozen water bottle or two it works just fine never had any issues with root rot or slime.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

Visited with some folks today that have a very useful tool in the garden that most of us would not think to implement. 

A Web Cam!

They monitor the garden via the web without the need to even be in the same state. Environmental controls are automated. Even the release of nutrients into a timed and freshly filled res has been automated for a "hands free" system. Now as scroggers we know that with our method this would present some challenges. Though considering we manage our canopy daily, having only training as the days chore would be far easier than what most of us look forward to. Of course there can be some issues with things not working out as planned, power outages, etc. most of this can be worked out with back up plans as was demonstrated to me. Very impressive. I thought possibly the neatest part of the whole works was that each day images are taken that in the end create a time laps video. 

How better to see scrog in action than with a time laps video? Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

I will do that on my next scrog grow Sounds liek a good helpful thing to do for the community. 
I have 4 master kushes and ill be switching my current grow into flower in 2 days.
and i am LST'ing them now so it shoud be a good scrog to show....

Woodsman your the best...i love this method and i thank you for making it so prevalent on this site.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 13, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thanks Stelthy,
> 
> Looks like a fun cab! Good move on the elbow from the light. Many folks are unaware of friction in venting. Keep us posted!
> 
> Woodsmantoker~



Yeah I've used a few elbow's in this cab to ensure the air gets a smoother ride  I also have 3X Shelf Mounted CPU fans to feed the under side of the plants leaves  ..
Below I've added a LINK to my thread.. Its a massive thread but its well interesting (imo)  :-



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-56.html



Feel free to check out what I've been up to, and feel free to add comments etc etc  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 13, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Visited with some folks today that have a very useful tool in the garden that most of us would not think to implement.
> 
> A Web Cam!
> 
> ...








If you take a closer peek at this pic.. I have CCTV.. its not quite a Web Cam.. but I can still keep an eye on my girls when I am down stairs on my computer  - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

_*Phil - Woodsman your the best...i love this method and i thank you for making it so prevalent on this site.

*_Thank you sir, I appreciate your contributions and comments as well. Without you fine people this would have never been possible. 

Here is to you! 
*
Woodsmantoker


*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

_*stelthy - "if you take a closer peek at this pic.. I have CCTV."

*_*I thought that was what I was seeing! Can you record images?
*


----------



## stelthy (Sep 13, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*stelthy - "if you take a closer peek at this pic.. I have CCTV."
> 
> *_*I thought that was what I was seeing! Can you record images?
> *


Yeah I can record images ... its a bit of a mission but its possible - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

Lets see what you can do stelthy, maybe you will start the trend?


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 13, 2011)

A before and after pic of a small trim up
View attachment 1784964View attachment 1784966


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 13, 2011)

Decepticon, using the ballast for heat? Looks like a hazard buddy! Otherwise, coming right along!


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 13, 2011)

naw i got a small fan on the floor pointed at it so the heat from it isnt bad, and thanks im doin pretty good for a first time scrogger i think lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 14, 2011)

TrifelinJ said:


> yo everyone i just found this thread
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr. TJ,

You pose and interesting theory. I am not sure I can argue that there is not a benefit. ( constructive criticism of course) I am going to chew on this one a bit... You do deserve praise for your out of the box theory regardless. Ya got me wheels a turnin'.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

_*"I am going to try to fill my whole 48" x 21" footprint as best as i can or close to full"

*_*Champion answer my friend. 
*


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 15, 2011)

yay for bud


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^Yes sir! Don't be shy in posting!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Well folks, the images have slowed and that means its time to pull one. I am out of state as some of you are aware however, thankfully some thoughtful law makers considered reciprocity when creating the MMJ laws. Ill head over and grab some gear and a cam to use, and pick up a few odds and ends that you gent's have yet to see implemented. Ill run in a tent for the next few months and do a journal for ya. 

What do you folks want to see? 

OSG PurpleWreck was something amazing = Original Southern Georga Purple Jah (Private Breeder) X Trainwreck
R&R = JTR X KO Kush
The Goat = Goat Pheno MTF (not Dr. Greenthumbs) Alaskan - Hyperducer.
Autolope = AutoAK-47 X WRauto X Chocolope


Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 15, 2011)

OSG or the Goat IMo


----------



## Jay_normous (Sep 15, 2011)

Is one of them a auto...?


----------



## paradigm (Sep 15, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> OSG or the Goat IMo


I agree woodsman  OSG or the Goat..


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 15, 2011)

i cant WAIT to see a Woodsman journal.... cant wait to see what he canput together


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Picked up a 4 x 8' and 1600 watts


----------



## Felder (Sep 15, 2011)

Our anti-photo campaign has worked, it has spurred Woodsman into setting up his screen...phase one complete.

Put me down as a vote for the Goat.


----------



## jcurry26 (Sep 15, 2011)

"purple" and "was something great" sounds like an amazing reproduction.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Is one of them a auto...?


 Some at this stage in breeding are not AF and thus screenable.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Put together a 6 site RDWC (will go Lucas Formula). Also grabbed 6 air pots and M3 Soil (lets see...) Menards had 2X3" vinyl coated "yard fence". Ill put together an adjustable pvc frame with secondary support option. 

I will make this as easily replicable and affordable as possible. 

Will pick up a cam for this tomorrow. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Felder said:


> Our anti-photo campaign has worked, it has spurred Woodsman into setting up his screen...phase one complete.
> 
> Put me down as a vote for the Goat.


Bastards


----------



## jcurry26 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey woodsman can you go lucas formula with the Ph perfect advanced nutrients? (grow, micro, bloom)


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry guys but what is the lucas formula


----------



## stelthy (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi all, just a quick update.. just switched into *Flower *on *15/9/2011*.. I am still using my *250W MH *and *6500k Blue Spec CFL's* throughout _'the stretch' _until the buds start to form.. I have increased the *UV-B lamps* on time to : On for an hour, Off for half hour etc etc... throughout the plants day time.. so far there's no bad effects caused, burning etc..   I am also still using *CANNA Veg nuits* _until those 1st buds appear.
_
Hope you like the pics, I am pleased my *SCROG* is going so well....touch wood! - STELTHY


----------



## bobsti (Sep 16, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Put together a 6 site RDWC (will go Lucas Formula). Also grabbed 6 air pots and M3 Soil (lets see...) Menards had 2X3" vinyl coated "yard fence". Ill put together an adjustable pvc frame with secondary support option.
> 
> I will make this as easily replicable and affordable as possible.
> 
> ...


Hell ya cant wait for this! I also run the lucas system with a few other things and it works awesome!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi all, just a quick update.. just switched into *Flower *on *15/9/2011*.. I am still using my *250W MH *and *6500k Blue Spec CFL's* throughout _'the stretch' _until the buds start to form.. I have increased the *UV-B lamps* on time to : On for an hour, Off for half hour etc etc... throughout the plants day time.. so far there's no bad effects caused, burning etc..   I am also still using *CANNA Veg nuits* _until those 1st buds appear.
> _
> Hope you like the pics, I am pleased my *SCROG* is going so well....touch wood! - STELTHY


WOW stealthy..that look samazing for one plant....make me wish i had a bigger screen lol..im running out of room>.<


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 17, 2011)

has anyone got a link to a diy guide to make a screen iv got a rough idea but would like to have a guide my tent is 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.m


----------



## NoSwag (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 1792489

6 plant skywalker scrog grow journal coming soon 

Fiannnnllllyyyyyyyy, Any thoughts on small plant fluorescence flowering?
I'm kinda interested on doing it, any thoughts?

also,


mr.green123 said:


> has anyone got a link to a diy guide to make a screen iv got a rough idea but would like to have a guide my tent is 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.m


http://forum.grasscity.com/grow-room-design-setup/509752-basic-diy-making-scrog-screen.html
^^link to D.I.Y
Just fit it to your tent, in mine im giving at least 1sq ft. per plant.
View attachment 1792494<--heres mine


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 18, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> View attachment 1792489
> 
> 6 plant skywalker scrog grow journal coming soon
> 
> ...


 thanks mate thats what i was looking for +rep


----------



## stelthy (Sep 19, 2011)

TrifelinJ said:


> That is a nice wide spread scrog
> how long veg did it take for you to spread your tops so they could reach out that wide?



I let her grow normally until 1" before the screen (12") then I topped her... I topped her again multiple times as new tops appeared so I topped them, I gradually tucked the branches one at a time under the screen and then lastly trimmed her under-carage, She was vegged for approx 1.5 Months and has only just gone into Flower..

Why settle for 1 or 2 tops.... When you can have in excess of 25    ... I am thinking she should fill the whole screen (during 'the stretch') and then I plan to LST the top bud sites if the stretch goes on for a prolonged period of time.

The main stem is pretty thick and so are the side branches.. so once I have figured out which variation of Advanced Nuitrients Hammerhead PK to use.. ie, 9/18, 4/10 or 4/8 I am hoping to get some pretty nice buds! - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 1794486View attachment 1794487

WSC (Woodsman's Scrog Champ) In place of The Goat

View attachment 1794523View attachment 1794524View attachment 1794525






Left to right: Autolope, R&R, OSG Purplewreck.

The Goat is on the back burner for this one folks sorry. We may introduce this one to the market and thus I am being asked to refrain from any images prior. Thanks for your understanding.

I will put together a bit of a training tutorial as we prepare for Scrog. If you have any questions or would like me to elaborate on any thing please do not hesitate. While I am focusing on this presentation, I would also like to remind everyone that the thread will continue as normal and your posts, comments, questions, networking, conversation, etc. are all still and very much welcomed.


----------



## NoSwag (Sep 19, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 1794486View attachment 1794487
> 
> WSC (Woodsman's Scrog Champ) In place of The Goat
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for this. The goat sounds interesting.


----------



## hyperducer (Sep 19, 2011)

Im here woodsman, u think we should show em a GOAT scrog?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 19, 2011)

You bet buddy! Its time!

Hows about that folks? Not only is the good man willing to allow us to post some pics of a goat scrog, but he is willing to join us for it! Thanks agian


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 19, 2011)

Hyperducer - Second Generation Alaska Legend and AK Breeder and contributor of many of the genetics you have seen in scrog of pages past! (for those who may care to welcome him) 
Thank you so much Hyperducer for gracing us, we welcome you to Enter the Scrog and thank you for all of your hard work and dedication to the culture and movement in Alaska. Without you many would suffer. Quyana! (Yupik Alaskan Thankyou)


----------



## Felder (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the thread Hyperducer. Glad you showed up as there is some definite interest in the Goat....namely my own.


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 20, 2011)

stupid question, but i was wondering if i could use a string to bring the few branches thats stretched out of control to a lower position not really bend the stalk but get it so its not hogging all the light


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 20, 2011)

TrifelinJ said:


> Start of week 4 veg an i haven't trimmed anything
> Only topped once
> 
> how much trimming do you do to the foliage under the tops
> ...


Your plant looks a bit "over wet" at the moment (or just in this image) and it makes it a bit more difficult seeing what "should" be removed if anything. Large fan leafs that shade multiple tops can be removed to get light to lower growth however, you may be expecting training sooner than its needed. Allow even spacing between nodes if possible with even manipulation and keeping symmetry.

This symmetry imbalance becomes an issue in training when using techniqes such as topping and fimming etc. Unless the plant is very very stable and retains basic symmetry even after topping, you will be sending auxin to certian parts of the plant while not others. This becomes visible over time. We talk about "knowing" your strain when talking about training. If this is a first time with scrog or even with training this strain, worry not, its a learning curve and you will likely be pleased with you final results regardless. Work to maintain balance and pull each top to the same lateral level when doing so. Enjoy.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 20, 2011)

Decepticon said:


> stupid question, but i was wondering if i could use a string to bring the few branches thats stretched out of control to a lower position not really bend the stalk but get it so its not hogging all the light


 You may need to elaborate a bit further for me to gain a better understanding of your problem and or question. If you can post an image I may be of better assistance to you.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 20, 2011)

The Hell Well:

FYI - Many of us folks use well water in our gardens and understand this to be a benefit as well as convenience. While this is true, be aware that during different times of the year the wells conditions can change; even the deepest well. PH can flop, TDS can change (Total Dissolved Solids), etc. and it becomes important to monitor these changing conditions. City water too changes PH from one test to the next at times and it is helpful to have a large resiviour that can be used to store water that can be conditioned. I mention this in lue of the number of issues I have lent advice regarding PH problems though this is not my "category" of expertise. Hope this may help to some of you.


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 20, 2011)

well you can tell a little in this pic but in the middle there is 4 - 5 stalks thats stretched way up there n i was wantin to take a string or so, so i can pull em down a little lower so its even with the others, as i cant get my hand under the screen to pull em down even with the rest 

View attachment 1796892View attachment 1796896


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 20, 2011)

Decepticon said:


> well you can tell a little in this pic but in the middle there is 4 - 5 stalks thats stretched way up there n i was wantin to take a string or so, so i can pull em down a little lower so its even with the others, as i cant get my hand under the screen to pull em down even with the rest
> 
> View attachment 1796892View attachment 1796896


That's not how you scrog. Screen suppose to be above the plant. Looks to me like you put it in too early and it has grown way to tall to try and scrog.


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 20, 2011)

not at all thats all 12/12 stretch my brother


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 20, 2011)

Decepticon - The difficulty in using screen with a small opening is the difficulty it posses when needing to pull branches back through for what ever reason. 

Gently, working from the out side in, pull branches back through then outward fitting them in between already placed lateral branches, work to fill the spaces as best you can first, then adjust tops so that they are evenly spaced.


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah, i wasnt thinking about the stretch seeing as its 10 day in 12/12 and i cant reach the stems under the screen i was gonna give a little bend n tie em like one does when LSTing so the other branchs can get caught up, cause the 4 -5 im talkin about are really up there and i keep havin th move the light up so they dont get burnt n the others get light too


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 20, 2011)

Live and learn, tie to the screen symmetrically.


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 20, 2011)

okay, i will give it a try when the lights come on in the morning and ill post pix and give updates on it


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 20, 2011)

Video from the other day. 43 days flower. cheers 

[video=youtube;tab3VWDQeQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tab3VWDQeQ4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 21, 2011)

_"one more question that i forgot to ask, how late into flowerin can you still train"_

*woodsmantoker* Stress during flowering is not typically recommended. I would suggest doing a bit of review of this thread before next run. Jumping in head over heals some times lands you in a nice refreshing pool, while other times you find yourself wishing you had read the warning signs "Can be rocky, Jumping in not advised".


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats true my brother, i shall learn from this and apply it to the next, i went a head and tied the branches i was talkin about and this how it turned out
View attachment 1797816


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 22, 2011)

what i believe is that you get ur light down as close as you can but keep in mind the size of the screen, so as you spread out you may need to raise accordingly ,,when shes about 70-80% you flip it 12/12 and the 2-3 week stretch sould fill to 95-100%,,,,,TIGHT NODES =CARPET OF TOPS,,i hope this helps ,,im no pro but i have alot of info from guys here


----------



## LBH (Sep 22, 2011)

Howdy Wood! Haven't been around in awhile, hope ur feeling well bud. Wanted to report back real quick that the last run, I had 2 plants I had been training and 2 clones that were about 2' in there together so I bottom stripped the clones right after the stretch for the heck of it and for what it's worth, both sides were pretty much equal. Had a medium sized yield but they really didnt get the attention they deserved. 

Anyway, I did do some further research into both how silica works in the anatomy/physiology of the plant and some more on Auxins and tropisms. I feel that dipping into these topics really gave me a better understanding of how to build a stronger, more robust plant on a cellular level and I think that will help me with future yields from screens to come. Appreciate the direction

So just wanted to say thanks and wish you good health, let you know I'm around, just not too active on the boards, the local scene has been ramping up and I'm busy getting involved. Best to you bud


----------



## Gifted (Sep 23, 2011)

Im thinking of doing a Scrog grow. im looking for yield though. what strain should i use?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^single cola dominant, and stress induced hermi prone, are those that i would not recommend. Enjoy the possibilities!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2011)

LBH - Much thanks and best of luck to you!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2011)

theoldmerchant - 

We thank you for your contributions to the thread, without folks like you who take the the time to help create what this thread is today, we would be without this great resource. Thank you.

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 23, 2011)

Mothers are growing, wont take clones for another week. FYI. (for those in waiting)


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 23, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 23, 2011)

Taking Super Silver Haze and Purple Kush clones this weekend myself, first batch of 7 Strawberry Cough's are looking like 100% survival as of right now. Only one showing roots so far, 8 days in, but they all look healthy and they're from the same plant so I'm hopeful. I'm excited to see your next grow Woodsman I haven't followed one yet, catching up on older stuff right now. Check mine out and let me know what you think, I'm hoping to flower by end of Sept. I'm going to be raising my side pots a couple inches today or tomorrow to get them more in the screen. Time to start training!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello scroggers and thanks woodsman for the thread. I'm new to scrogging but I do remember that particular high times in your avatar. So I read a couple of pages and want to know what about supercropping an unruly branch that you can't pull back down through your screen?

This being my first scrog attempt but not my first visit to this thread I am proceeding thusly so far. A few days over six weeks of veg from seed for a critical+kali mist and two chocolopes. I have one clone each of a colombian gold and a super skunk going too. They are all in three gallon smart pots and have now been in 12/12 for two weeks. I have not topped any of these plants. Any constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated.

I am having a difficult time with the chocolopes which are supposed to be ninety five percent sativa. Too much sativa for an indoor grow using six hundred watt lights? I battled and am battling a case of the claw with them. I held back on nitrogen but they started to yellow and I'm not overwatering them and I ph all my liquids to about 6.3 before applying. None of the other plants are lagging like these two. It is also my first grow with any of these strains.


----------



## Porky B (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought I would take a moment and share my outdoor SCROG with all of you. 

Sometimes people get too hung-up on one type of grow style or technique - indoor vs outdoor, LST or lollipoping, organic vs hydro and so on, but these are all just different tools in the tool chest. A good workman matches the right tool to the right job. And in this particular case the right tool was the tried and true SCROG method.

For most outdoor strains I would usually let the plant bush out as much as possible, tying it up and out with wire and using netting and poles for support. But in this case I have a strain thats the perfect candidate for a big time SCROG. 

This plant has several draw-backs outdoors - it needs a lot of training and support, and it also has extremely brittle branches that don't take kindly to being tied up or out.

The strain is called Purple Sour Diesel, it's one of the few good strains I have that flowers early enough to finish in October. (that's why I grow it) 

This was what they looked like when they went in the ground on June 20. The first two rows are Purple Sour Diesel. Five plants in each row.







For my 'screen' I used 50'x4' roll of fence.

This was taken the day the fence was put on - July 23.







At this stage the plants are already flowering but they will continue to grow a lot and will remain pliable (bendy branches) for weeks to come.

The squares are the perfect size and spacing to train tops through.

This was shot on the same day - July 23.







A few days later it looked like this.






For the next few weeks I kept training horizontally; filling up as many squares as possible with tops.

If any tops got too tall they got popped over to an empty square.







Eventually it went from this....






To this....







As the stems started getting brittle and hard to bend I let everything go vertical. By then the space was pretty full.







This was taken at the beginning of September.







And this was taken last week.







As you can see...it's turning out very nice! (better then I expected)

So there you have it.

Nothing new or earth shattering. Just standard SCROG practices. Most people use it to maximize tops in the grow zone. I use it more for strength and support. It's the exact same techniques though, just on a larger scale.

I hope you enjoyed my take on the SCROG method!



Porky


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Porky B said:


> I thought I would take a moment and share my outdoor SCROG with all of you.
> 
> Sometimes people get too hung-up on one type of grow style or technique - indoor vs outdoor, LST or lollipoping, organic vs hydro and so on, but these are all just different tools in the tool chest. A good workman matches the right tool to the right job. And in this particular case the right tool was the tried and true SCROG method.
> 
> ...


very nice mate fairplay +rep


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 25, 2011)

nicely done sir porky


----------



## Jay_normous (Sep 25, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Mothers are growing, wont take clones for another week. FYI. (for those in waiting)


Happy daze.... Looking forward to it....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 25, 2011)

_I'm new to scrogging but I do remember that particular high times in your avatar._

*Good Times*

_So I read a couple of pages and want to know what about supercropping an unruly branch that you can't pull back down through your screen?_

*Elaborate on "unruly" a bit for me if you would, maybe an image*

_ I am having a difficult time with the chocolopes which are supposed to be ninety five percent sativa._

* Ill dig up some helpful info for ya. We love chocolope, its a must in our garden. Great Choices BTW*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 25, 2011)

*Porky B's Out Door Scrog 2011*

 OUTDOOR SCROG OF THE YEAR 2011


VOTED BY: Woodsmantoker


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy fk, i thought my 1.2m sq was good


----------



## POUND TOWN (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey everyone check my sig
that outdoor scrog is sick
View attachment 1807718View attachment 1807716View attachment 1807719


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 27, 2011)

Woodsman, unruly would be a bud site that is growing faster than the others and starting to block the light. I supercropped it yesterday. Any and all help with the chocolopes would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mr.bond (Sep 27, 2011)

Thought some of you might like my little article on customizing a SCROG net to attach to a 5-gal bucket. Check it out on this thread if youre interested:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/470490-semi-permanent-scrog-frame-dwc.html

Thanks and cheers
mr.bond


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Woodsman, unruly would be a bud site that is growing faster than the others and starting to block the light. I supercropped it yesterday. Any and all help with the chocolopes would be greatly appreciated, thanks.



Chocolope has a few pheno's that tend to be sensitive to nute's, where as others are cal/mag lovers and once you find the happy medium, they will then flourish with higher ratios of nutes. (my experience). I would say flush with a good PH'd water and take note over the next few days. If the problems persist, try a Cal/mag feed. Ill link you in a private message to a fella.

Can you post an image of your unruly area? I would not have suggested supper cropping it, sorry I didn't speak sooner. Suppercropping will likely further your issues. Post up some images from close as well as a few further away including lighting.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks BOND!


----------



## Heads Up (Sep 27, 2011)

Here ya' go woodsman. The orange looking pic is of the stem I supercropped. The others were taken using and incandescent setting on my camera to try to cut out the orange look of the hps. These were taken about an hour ago. I sent you a pm response. They are seventeen days into 12/12. Thanks again.

Edit. I'm using two six hundreds and they are about a foot above the canopy.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here ya' go woodsman. The orange looking pic is of the stem I supercropped. The others were taken using and incandescent setting on my camera to try to cut out the orange look of the hps. These were taken about an hour ago. I sent you a pm response. They are seventeen days into 12/12. Thanks again.
> 
> Edit. I'm using two six hundreds and they are about a foot above the canopy.


I'm really liking the huge screen!! You're in for an amazing result once those girls finish the flowering stretch... great pics!


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely lookin good. Hopefully mine ends up filling like yours!!


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone have some ideas on when I should be able to flower these? Left 4 are Strawberry cough (supposed to have pretty vigorous stretch). Middle is PK, not expecting it to fill much area. Right is Super Silver Haze, a high stretch plant (depending which pheno I have, idk yet).
View attachment 1808867


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2011)

Heads Up: Cut one of the wires at the hole where your rouge branch is located and bend it out of the way; It should be easier then to move the branch to another hole. Afterwards simply bend the wire back creating the original hole again...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2011)

How bout some of our fine scrog experts out there chime in and help out the fellas that have questions, I will be away for a bit. Thanks folks!

Woodsmantoker


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 27, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Heads Up: Cut one one of the wires at the hole where your branch is and bend it out of the way, it should be easier then to move the branch to another hole. Afterwards simply bend the wire back creating the original hole again...


Never thought of that, good idea for preventing slip-ups when "delicately" tugging a plant down and under to move it over 1 hole.


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys, This is my first scrog and as u can see its over growing a bit, so the idea of all buds getting light seems to have gone out the window 
anybody any ideas what i should do?
Take out all the undergrowth in around the screen or do alot of bending...
Its day 26 of flowering
OG Kush
Nft recirculating trays
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWeX1UAqxfA


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 27, 2011)

Until someone with more experience comes in, I just dont know how comfortable I'd feel really thinning out a plant 4 weeks into flower...Id try to bend to do the best I can, and use it as a learning experience for next time.


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 27, 2011)

I know its hard to say


----------



## theoldmerchant (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 28, 2011)

Andthatisright - Video was a bit short and hard to see your entire area, thus making it more difficult to judge your concerns. Unless your are concerned that you may need more space between the canopy and the lamp, I wouldn't suggest doing anything other than adding a secondary screen (of larger mesh size) to support towering colas. Otherwise, you will have a nice full carpet and that shouldn't be a problem 

Be sure to accommodate the canopy with proper air flow to avoid excess moisture from being trapped and causing problems. Clip on fans work well under the screen. If you do experience problems, thinning is always an option typically done by selecting what is to be removed and making the cuts just below the screen. 

Looks great.
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi yeah your right i'll play it by ear and take out a bit here and there thats down near the screen, and your dead right about the fans ive been half thinking about getting another couple in cause ive seen wet on a leaf or 2 a couple of times lately so its a big must now

Thankyou and great thread


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FAqd8-Xmw&feature=related


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Sep 28, 2011)

...My New Grow Room, Sub'd. 

Check out my baby girls. They are shapping up to be very interesting. 

A HAIRY START


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Porky B said:


> I thought I would take a moment and share my outdoor SCROG with all of you.
> 
> Sometimes people get too hung-up on one type of grow style or technique - indoor vs outdoor, LST or lollipoping, organic vs hydro and so on, but these are all just different tools in the tool chest. A good workman matches the right tool to the right job. And in this particular case the right tool was the tried and true SCROG method.
> 
> ...


Speachless,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 29, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> ...My New Grow Room, Sub'd.
> 
> Check out my baby girls. They are shapping up to be very interesting.
> 
> A HAIRY START


 I believe your "hair" may be the midrib of the leaf exposed, lacking chlorophyll thus apearing white . Likely will be the last time you see that on the plant. Those leafs are the first to emerge after the cotyledon. Likely exposed to something in the soil just after germination that resulted in this occurrence. IMO

Your plants seem to be exhibiting serious results of imbalanced soil, this should be corrected long prior to screening. Gently washing the roots off and transplanting to a proper soil is my one and only non scrog recommendation. Take it for what its worth buddy! Good luck to ya. 

If I didn't know you were a scrogger I wouldn't have bothered. (here anyway) 

Diagram showing Midrib:http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=iagram+showing+Midrib+of+leaf&view=detail&id=183291E5738F3CABE3568A959ED5ADA051A1C652&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## fruits of ireland (Sep 29, 2011)

andthatisright said:


> Hi guys, This is my first scrog and as u can see its over growing a bit, so the idea of all buds getting light seems to have gone out the window
> anybody any ideas what i should do?
> Take out all the undergrowth in around the screen or do alot of bending...
> Its day 26 of flowering
> ...


 this vid says its been removed


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Sep 30, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> I believe your "hair" may be the midrib of the leaf exposed, lacking chlorophyll thus apearing white . Likely will be the last time you see that on the plant. Those leafs are the first to emerge after the cotyledon. Likely exposed to something in the soil just after germination that resulted in this occurrence. IMO
> 
> Your plants seem to be exhibiting serious results of imbalanced soil, this should be corrected long prior to screening. Gently washing the roots off and transplanting to a proper soil is my one and only non scrog recommendation. Take it for what its worth buddy! Good luck to ya.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, thanks Bro! I know you got my back. Gonna implement your suggestions this weekend. Stay tuned, its gonna be fun!! 

Question...
I've used Happy Frog in the past when I transfer. Been thinking about trying Canna Coco like what Dapio's Scrogg Round #1 used. But I dont know much about it yet and I want to try something different. What do you think about that or do you have any suggestions, I'm open....

EDIT...
But on a budget!!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 30, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> Hey everyone check my sig
> that outdoor scrog is sick
> View attachment 1807718View attachment 1807716View attachment 1807719









If possible I'd move your in-line fan to the other side/out-side of your cab.. Its better to suck the air out instead of blowing it out... I made the same mistake when I was new to growing/designing cabs etc.. the way it is at the moment you run the risk of the In-Line fan sucking onto the wall (left side) - When the cab doors are closed!..

Apart from that its looking good!! What are your thoughts ? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 30, 2011)

Although I put my girl into flower a little late I am still pleased with her outcome so far   She has just started to show her 1st little Flowers today, and they are beautiful !! Hope you like the pic I took it just before my *UV-B* switched off at the end of her *(Royal-Haze)* day-time *(12/12)*  - STELTHY


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's mine with a 28 day veg and 35 days into 12/12


----------



## andthatisright (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats one big fkin plant holy FK!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 1, 2011)

Folks, I am looking at needing to peel out of this spot within the next week, i will be attending mothers in the mean time and will not be starting the training tutorial until after the HT cup on the 15-16th.

In the mean time, whats going on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## 0blivious (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi guys and gals!

I've decided to give this whole SCROG thing a go, ive been using dwc and hit problems with my tent with height issues (mind you going off the scrog results on here im soo glad i hit those problems!).

I need some info though please and its a noobish question - When the plant hits the screen do i let it grow about 2 inches above it and then just move the end to the next hole out i want to go to and repeat? or do you "weave" the plant through the net in and "over-under-over-under" fashion?

Also, when you put it to flower am i still moving it / weaving it through the stretch phase (so like first 3 weeks) and trying to get one flower / pistol site per hole in the screen?

My green house seeds kalashnikova has popped n is about 1.5" high and i have a sam sara supersonic crystal storm auto just poking up im going to give a go on the scrog too, yey! I may even start a journal once i get the program that sorts my camera phone pics out.

Cheers in advance for the advice n help guys!


----------



## matatan (Oct 1, 2011)

some nice looking scrogs going on in here! shit i hope ill do it justice
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472176-pineapple-express-ak-48-2-a.html

no scrog yet so nothing to show just yet but ill update weekly


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 2, 2011)

0blivious said:


> Hi guys and gals!
> 
> I've decided to give this whole SCROG thing a go, ive been using dwc and hit problems with my tent with height issues (mind you going off the scrog results on here im soo glad i hit those problems!).
> 
> ...


When the growth tips are 2" past the screen pull it back down and move to the next hole.. you dont want to try to fill every hole you need air circulation... For DWC your going to have a larger plant if set up right.. I flower an few days after my plants hit the screen most of the time before budding even starts I have filled the screen if you wait to long and dont flower till screen is filled you could end up with a plant that is still to tall.. soil grows can usally fill the screen then flower..


----------



## 0blivious (Oct 2, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> When the growth tips are 2" past the screen pull it back down and move to the next hole.. you dont want to try to fill every hole you need air circulation... For DWC your going to have a larger plant if set up right.. I flower an few days after my plants hit the screen most of the time before budding even starts I have filled the screen if you wait to long and dont flower till screen is filled you could end up with a plant that is still to tall.. soil grows can usally fill the screen then flower..


Hi Scotty, cheers for your reply sir.

Cool, i have had a few pm's off people giving me similar advice on training the plant around the screen so will be going with simply moving it to a new hole rather than "weaving". See I was wondering about the stretch during flower, most of the info ive found must be to do with soil grows from clones because if I veg my plant till its 80% or so of the screen its going to double in size, come out of the screen and be a pointless excercise (my last grow the plant nearly trippled in size when switched to flower).

So it would be better to set the screen say 8-10 inches above my plant, wait until it hits the screen, give it say a week to start to train the plant and then switch to flowering and train it until the first 2-3 weeks after the first pistols have appeared and leave it alone after that??.

Cheers!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 2, 2011)

0blivious said:


> Hi Scotty, cheers for your reply sir.
> 
> Cool, i have had a few pm's off people giving me similar advice on training the plant around the screen so will be going with simply moving it to a new hole rather than "weaving". See I was wondering about the stretch during flower, most of the info ive found must be to do with soil grows from clones because if I veg my plant till its 80% or so of the screen its going to double in size, come out of the screen and be a pointless excercise (my last grow the plant nearly trippled in size when switched to flower).
> 
> ...


Yes I pull and tuck during the stretch ... mine always at least triple in size.. as a mater fact I even did a deisel lowryder once that I veged till 12" and the plant still ended up 5ft tall.. plant was suposed to be no taller then 2 1/2 ft (no scrog screen) hydro+scrog is a lil more tricky then soil do to the explosive stretch..


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are my babies at the end of week three of 12/12. One super skunk, clone. One colombian gold, clone. One critical+kali mist and two chocolopes from seed.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 3, 2011)

Question. At what point does one stop pulling the growing tips back through the screen and just let them start growing straight up towards the light?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 3, 2011)

Heads Up, Looks like you can let em go brother. Enjoy. Keep us posted!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad to have you back Scotty!
WMT


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 3, 2011)

mr2shim - Glad to have ya posting! Getting there eh?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 3, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> mr2shim - Glad to have ya posting! Getting there eh?


Yep, she's getting there. Probably 3-4 more weeks on her. I love your thread, glad you made it! Tons of info.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 3, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Heads Up, Looks like you can let em go brother. Enjoy. Keep us posted!
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Thanks man, Im still around about to harvest a Blue Mystic next week if she's ripe enough for me maybe ill throw up some bud shots when I get her all trimmed up and pretty..


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 3, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Thanks man, Im still around about to harvest a Blue Mystic next week if she's ripe enough for me maybe ill throw up some bud shots when I get her all trimmed up and pretty..


I think you should post some pictures of her now.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 3, 2011)

Were looking forward to it Scotty!

Its been a joy and I am pleased that you all enjoy it mr2shim. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 3, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I think you should post some pictures of her now.


*Patience my young grass hopper  .. *


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 3, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Here are my babies at the end of week three of 12/12. One super skunk, clone. One colombian gold, clone. One critical+kali mist and two chocolopes from seed.


Simply beautiful canopy - I'm jealous!!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. I'm fairly pleased with my first attempt at a scrog. I'm not too pleased with the chocolopes at all, a tough strain to grow.

I also have a neville's haze and a hawaiian snow, anyone ever grow either strain?


----------



## los0420 (Oct 5, 2011)

baggednismo said:


> Im working from theory here but the plants shouldn't be flowered until they are trained for the screen. it was too early to put them into flower, should wait at least a couple more weeks or until the screen is full of foliage then flower. The idea is to allow the plant to grow sideways thus alleviating flowers on the lower part of the plant not getting much light. Also for controlling height growth if that is a concern.


i have been scrogging for a couple years now and i start to flower then about three to four days i start to weave threw the screen and i keep training for another week until its completely covered i just bend them down


----------



## Decepticon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Its been a minute since i posted on this thread soo here is an update pic 

day 26 of 12/12

*View attachment 1822353


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 7, 2011)

hey SCroggers!!
I'm new to scrogging but this is my third grow, i have 3 (Purple Erkle) x (GDP)'s and 2 (Kryptonite-greencrack) x (GDP)'s hoping for an all purple garden.
Like i said i'm new to doing this so anybodys input would be greatly appreciated!
smoke on fellow stoners.

there might be slight margin rape. just a warning .


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 8, 2011)

Think I could use this for my 4 Ladies? I'm thinking about giving them one sector each and since I have them at different growth stages I'm going to train them in their own area as they come along. I might have to harvest around the ones that may or may not be ready but I figure I could use the same screen several times. Any thoughts fellow Scrogger? 
View attachment 1825532​ 
It's 2' by 2', 11 squares by 11 squares, 2 inch square boxes.​


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Think I could use this for my 4 Ladies? I'm thinking about giving them one sector each and since I have them at different growth stages I'm going to train them in their own area as they come along. I might have to harvest around the ones that may or may not be ready but I figure I could use the same screen several times. Any thoughts fellow Scrogger? View attachment 1825532
> 
> It's 2' by 2', 11 squares by 11 squares, 2 inch square boxes.​


Are you putting 4 plants under one screen together that's 2'x2'? If so I think that's a waste because none of them will be able to stretch their legs like they should be able to. I have one plant under a 20x32" screen. I think people are missing the point of scrog when they try to cram multiple plants under one screen. I will always think each plant should have at least 2x2' of space. Otherwise you're just wasting plants because they won't grow to their full potential.

Don't get me wrong, I get why people want to grow 3-4 plants under a screen. They want multiple strains or fear of if growing only one plant and it hermies you just wasted a month.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 8, 2011)

yah man im new but 2x2 seems small i mean my screen is 4.5 x 3 for my 5 plants and im assuming i dont get all females.
so im hoping for 3 or 4 under my screen.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Are you putting 4 plants under one screen together that's 2'x2'? If so I think that's a waste because none of them will be able to stretch their legs like they should be able to. I have one plant under a 20x32" screen. I think people are missing the point of scrog when they try to cram multiple plants under one screen. I will always think each plant should have at least 2x2' of space. Otherwise you're just wasting plants because they won't grow to their full potential.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I get why people want to grow 3-4 plants under a screen. They want multiple strains or fear of if growing only one plant and it hermies you just wasted a month.


Yes Sir I am. And I agree that in the event they all come up ladies, Im fucked!
Plain and simple I got a real mess on my hands. But my last two grows I've had BALL's everywhere! Matter fact two of the plants growing are seeds from those grows! Hell I figure if I have two come up balls, I'm good but if they all come up ladies well I'll get some chicken wire and grow them Sista's right up the side of the tent! I'll make some room for them one way or another. And I got plenty of CFL'S and fixtures to work with but the Budzzzz will have room to bloom!! 



mcgyversmoke said:


> yah man im new but 2x2 seems small i mean my screen is 4.5 x 3 for my 5 plants and im assuming i dont get all females.
> so im hoping for 3 or 4 under my screen.


 
I'm going with the odds and odds are two of them are gonna come up BALL's! Shit I wish I could take bets because believe me the odds have been against me lately! Dayam from my last grow I havested over 100 seeds, thats how bad my luck has been. Although I gotta admit the smoke was good but it just had seeds all in it.


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 8, 2011)

You're using seeds from a plant you grew? Was the original seed feminized? Because if it was I'm afraid to tell you all seeds after will also hermie.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> You're using seeds from a plant you grew? Was the original seed feminized? Because if it was I'm afraid to tell you all seeds after will also hermie.


 
Dude, it's been bagseed from the start. IDK what I got! Thats what makes it fun and when you have no other options, wtf, why not? For me its the process of learning, making mistakes and growing from those mistakes. Hell my first grow was in the bottom of my book shelf and eveyone said i was crazy then but i grew some fire smoke in that bookshelf. One of these day'z I'm going to get me some fire seed and know exactly what I'm growing and then it's on like me and Mz. Jonz cause we gone be makin babiez all night long!!

[video=youtube;32rC0m0XIkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32rC0m0XIkM[/video]


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 9, 2011)

update, i been scroggin the shit outta my shit
bouta enter weeks 7 veg
View attachment 1827805View attachment 1827806

so what does everyone think???
IS MY GOAL WITHIN REACH???!!?!


----------



## paradigm (Oct 9, 2011)

good luck POUND TOWN, looks lke you have a good chance of a pound from that 600W. Keep us posted


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> update, i been scroggin the shit outta my shit
> bouta enter weeks 7 veg
> View attachment 1827805View attachment 1827806
> 
> ...


I gotta admit I had my doubts at first but she's lookin good dude. Keep it up, your doing something right.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah ok, I been married for 28 going on 29 years and I know if she's doing all of that then your doing more for it! Especially that sista in the grow cabinet, she calls yo azz and never mumbles a word. And she makes you spend your money on her when you still dont know if shes gonna put out, Ha! So who's servin who? LoL, I'm crackin myself up now!! 

EDIT:
Way a min, what happen to that crazy post you had up Pound Town? Ahhh the moderators gotcha!! They got my azz a couple of time too!


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 10, 2011)

End of week four of 12/12.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 10, 2011)

man that looks amazing! what kind of yield are you expecting realisticly? 
also what size pots are those? your setup looks similar to what i hope to do.
+ rep 4 sureee


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 11, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> End of week four of 12/12.


What wattage are your lights?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-59.html

Just completed this weeks *UPDATE* if anyone wants to check it out !?? - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 11, 2011)

MADE IT! HA!

 Thanks For another wonderful year folks!!!

Woodsmantoker


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 11, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> MADE IT! HA!
> 
> Thanks For another wonderful year folks!!!
> 
> Woodsmantoker


Its Great to be old and Verticle!! Like plants, huh? 

HAPPY B-DAY DUDE!!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday dude  - STELTHY


----------



## kriznarf (Oct 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd join the party. Some pics of my current run. This is about day 21 of 12/12. Single Pineapple Express under a 400w HPS in a waterfarm.


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 12, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> man that looks amazing! what kind of yield are you expecting realisticly?
> also what size pots are those? your setup looks similar to what i hope to do.
> + rep 4 sureee


I have five plants under my 5'6"x3' screen. Clones, one colombian gold, one super skunk. From seed, two chocolopes and on critical+kali mist. I hope I'm looking at around a pound dry. I'm using three gallon smart pots, which I can't recommend enough to other growers. They completely stop your root system from circling the bottom of the pot.



BigBudzzzz said:


> What wattage are your lights?


Two six hundred watters. I also have a tent with a four tube four foot t-5. I use it to veg until they get big enough to where I need to move them under my big lights.

The close-up is a colombian gold bud after four weeks of 12/12, super frosty already.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> I have five plants under my 5'6"x3' screen. Clones, one colombian gold, one super skunk. From seed, two chocolopes and on critical+kali mist. I hope I'm looking at around a pound dry. I'm using three gallon smart pots, which I can't recommend enough to other growers. They completely stop your root system from circling the bottom of the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is really nice and frosty for 4 weeks! thats good to hear you are using 3 gal smart pots cuz im using 3.5 gal smart pots and my roomates have been given me shit about they arent big enough. and u got a bout a foot of length on the screen more then me, i got one 600w with 5 plants think with a good 2 month or so veg (total) would get me 3/4 p thats what im really hoping for.


----------



## LBH (Oct 12, 2011)

stelthy said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-59.html
> 
> Just completed this weeks *UPDATE* if anyone wants to check it out !?? - STELTHY


Love the "Do not look directly into the light" sign!! Very clean set up, Grow 'em up!!

All of you folks, some great screens happenin'! Spread the plant, spread the word!
(Howdy Wood  )


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on my grow thread. Into week 2 of flower. Startin to get stinky around here 

View attachment 1834515View attachment 1834516


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 13, 2011)

Another quick update of mine 50 days into 12/12. These were taken yesterday.














You guys can look at my journal for more pictures of how much it has grown since I switched to 12/12. It's amazing how these plants grow in the waterfarm.


----------



## RTFK (Oct 13, 2011)

hey guys im tying my first ScrOG and i would like some tips on how to train your plants to grow horizontally. i was using my hands to kinda push them down and out so the grow away and outward and i ended up breaking one stem... not so bad beyond repair but you can see it. thanks


----------



## KylePeters420 (Oct 13, 2011)

RTFK said:


> hey guys im tying my first ScrOG and i would like some tips on how to train your plants to grow horizontally. i was using my hands to kinda push them down and out so the grow away and outward and i ended up breaking one stem... not so bad beyond repair but you can see it. thanks



Look into LST (Low Stress Training). User 'LBH' has a good tutorial or u can do a search for some good guides as well. This topic is talked about in length earlier on in this thread..cant remember the page number though. 

Other common techniques are FIMing and topping (High Stress Training). U have several options depending on how much risk you want to take and whats best for your strain.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 14, 2011)

RTFK said:


> hey guys im tying my first ScrOG and i would like some tips on how to train your plants to grow horizontally. i was using my hands to kinda push them down and out so the grow away and outward and i ended up breaking one stem... not so bad beyond repair but you can see it. thanks


yeah, i like to LST and bush the plant out a little before it hits the screen. I use 14 gauge solid core(not stranded) wire for training. The wire is thicker than the wire my screen is made of and does a good job of holding back that upward force without scuffing or cutting into the branches like the screen can.

View attachment 1837120View attachment 1837119View attachment 1837118​


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 15, 2011)

View attachment 1837470
nice our shit looks similar. i only got one tho


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 15, 2011)

I will be away for the weekend, heading to the High Times Med Cup in DET Folks! Keep up the great posts!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Budstream (Oct 15, 2011)

Got a four plant shaman( Sativa 85 indica 15) scrog going right now, it's lovely cos you get to be real hands on with em, I let em grow till they fill 60% then trim underneath put my fan down there, set up my 250 hps and carbon filter and boom! Screen full! It's great fun and really brings an appreciation of these amazing plants, growing four I aim tge main stem towards it's neighbour filling up the space it's neighbour leaves etc etc,
Word of advice? 
Drainage is important as it's impossible to move them once thier set, I recommend( to myself next time!) using one large tray, suspending the pots individually, allowing thus for tge tray to be easily removed in case of flushing testing requirements, 
People. Get an ec meter, peace of mind
Get ph savy, takes time
Use neem oil even when there ain't no mites( where tge he'll do they come from btw and how do they know I'm growin? Respect due. )
In small cabinet grows I recommend a 100mm carbon filter n fan, a column fan run horizontally beneath the screen and an intake vent with fly mesh on it bout 9x3 sized.
I allowed bout 12 " underneath to enable easy watering/ feeding.
Beautifull hobby,
I don't go crazy with pruning either, the buds grow from the energy absorbed by the leaves and not from direct light, 
I used Dutch passion seedbank, got ten out of ten on their feminized and no hermies but then I am using genetics suitable for outdoors because that's what I was gonna do at first but.. It didn't work out.
Put your ideas of massive yields to one side for a while, 
Learn the art.xx
It's beUtifull to be so in touch with nature when living so deep in the concrete jungle.
May blessings rain down upon you all,
In nom a de padre et fillio et spirit sancto.
Spread the love.
Herb for love alone not for gain.


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting a e32 arcata cut for my bday today to mother!! I love living in L.A sometimes

Cannot wait to scrog the first clone


----------



## erab (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys just a quick Q and sorry if it has been covered before but is there any rule as to how much room you need to have between your grow medium and the scrog screen ?


----------



## Jay_normous (Oct 16, 2011)

totally up to you and the strain you are using but anything between 6 - 24 inches


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 16, 2011)

mcgyversmoke said:


> damn that is really nice and frosty for 4 weeks! thats good to hear you are using 3 gal smart pots cuz im using 3.5 gal smart pots and my roomates have been given me shit about they arent big enough. and u got a bout a foot of length on the screen more then me, i got one 600w with 5 plants think with a good 2 month or so veg (total) would get me 3/4 p thats what im really hoping for.


Let me explain how I do my little process. First I germ my seeds until a tap root appears and once a tap root sprouts I transplant into peat pellets or rapid rooters. After they break ground and have formed their first set of true leaves they go into party cups and from their into three gallon pots. What I'm trying to do is develop a good root system before each successive transplant into a bigger container. I generally have them in the three gallon pots a couple of weeks before flipping them into flower. I have pulled four ounces from a single plant using lst training and that was out of a two gallon smart pot. After a couple of years of growing, I don't need anything bigger than a three gallon pot for my purposes, I'm not trying to grow trees.

End week five of 12/12. I'm figuring five more weeks until finish. Four of the five plants are sativa dominant strains.


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 16, 2011)

Subbed so I don't lose the thread.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 16, 2011)

i got a update for ya guys,
they are gettin bushy, but sadly i believe 2 are males.





















































now i see that most scroggers dont lst their plants that much. is it weird to lst alot?
have a good one guys!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 17, 2011)

I been busy again! Watcha Think Woodsman?

[video=youtube;RO99C2yFzao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO99C2yFzao[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 18, 2011)

mcgyver, this being my first scrog I kept tucking the leading tip of each branch until almost all vertical growth had stopped, now I wish I had let more branches come up sooner. I did nothing to my plants, no topping, no lst, just keep tucking them through to the next opening.

They started week six of 12/12 on sunday.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 18, 2011)

Single plant, dual screen, 600W, LOTS of Knex, crazy stealth cab scrog. Day 1 Flower, fully organic grow, shooting for 10oz from 87 branches. Drop by my thread if ur interested! Could do with your advice! Things are about to get crazy.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> mcgyver, this being my first scrog I kept tucking the leading tip of each branch until almost all vertical growth had stopped, now I wish I had let more branches come up sooner. I did nothing to my plants, no topping, no lst, just keep tucking them through to the next opening.
> 
> They started week six of 12/12 on sunday.


I think it looks pretty damn good for your first time. Most people make the opposite mistake and let everything grow way too high above the screen. Next time, just stop training about 4-6 days before the end of stretch(depending on your spacing) and you should be golden/green. good job


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1846188View attachment 1846189
week 8 veg
bout to switch to flower in a few days
not far behind you lilindian!!! lol


----------



## Jay_normous (Oct 20, 2011)

Best reflector for scrog...?

Depending on the size, I'd go for a cool tube to a adjusta wing...

Not sure to be honest but the real question was...

Best reflector(s) for a dual bulb scrog grow...?

It's been melting my brain for a while now and would like to get every lumen pointing the right way..! Lol


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 23, 2011)

THIS IS CRAZY COOL~~~

[video=youtube;onv0BvnmZoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onv0BvnmZoQ&NR=1[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> THIS IS CRAZY COOL~~~
> 
> [video=youtube;onv0BvnmZoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onv0BvnmZoQ&NR=1[/video]



But....how.....


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> But....how.....


IDK but its too wild.


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> IDK but its too wild.




That must be some massive yeild and some great looking bud, that to me is like the epitome of "equal light opportunity" If you ever find blueprints or a layout/train instructions, let me know aha


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> That must be some massive yeild and some great looking bud, that to me is like the epitome of "equal light opportunity" If you ever find blueprints or a layout/train instructions, let me know aha


This is one you can purchase....THIS IS THE SHIT!!

The Omega Garden, My Fantasy


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> THIS IS CRAZY COOL~~~


I've been trying to think of a way of doing this but vertically. I'm still thinking....

I don't see how he's managed to keep each bud as short as he has. Looking at the spacing he's used my theory is each different planting is like about 6" tall and bent over towards the planting next to it, if u get me, so off this bent over branch like 4 more pop up, kinda how i've tried training mine, except i'm using 1 plant, he's using like a million tiny ones, unless i'm gettin this all completely wrong...

Either way interesting find, gona look more into his system to get ideas


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I've been trying to think of a way of doing this but vertically. I'm still thinking....
> 
> I don't see how he's managed to keep each bud as short as he has. Looking at the spacing he's used my theory is each different planting is like about 6" tall and bent over towards the planting next to it, if u get me, so off this bent over branch like 4 more pop up, kinda how i've tried training mine, except i'm using 1 plant, he's using like a million tiny ones, unless i'm gettin this all completely wrong...
> 
> Either way interesting find, gona look more into his system to get ideas


 
Seriouly, this is a whole new level!! 
I made a thread bec i dont want to disrespect my felllow scroggers. Chex out the other vidz, the Omega Garden is awesome. You can grow 80 plants in a 2.5ft square space, wow!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

lilindian said:


> I've been trying to think of a way of doing this but vertically. I'm still thinking....
> 
> I don't see how he's managed to keep each bud as short as he has. Looking at the spacing he's used my theory is each different planting is like about 6" tall and bent over towards the planting next to it, if u get me, so off this bent over branch like 4 more pop up, kinda how i've tried training mine, except i'm using 1 plant, he's using like a million tiny ones, unless i'm gettin this all completely wrong...
> 
> Either way interesting find, gona look more into his system to get ideas


I done hijacked Woodsmantokers thread enough. I was so excited I didnt think of making a thread at first. Please forgive me I mean no disrespect but LOOK AT THIS SHIT!! 

[video=youtube;r4g6kox30_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4g6kox30_c&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I done hijacked Woodsmantokers thread enough. I was so excited I didnt think of making a thread at first. Please forgive me I mean no disrespect but LOOK AT THIS SHIT!!
> 
> [video=youtube;r4g6kox30_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4g6kox30_c&feature=relmfu[/video]



Your not jacking his thread, this is all scrog related, therefore, very worthy.

This is some crazy growing, this next week is dedicated to researching what you have found.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Seriouly, this is a whole new level!!
> I made a thread bec i dont want to disrespect my felllow scroggers. Chex out the other vidz, the Omega Garden is awesome. You can grow 80 plants in a 2.5ft square space, wow!


80 tiny plants, each probably one nice bud. Would be amazing if all 80 were different strains.... I want to know the yield he got from 2.5sq ft, thats very close to the space im working with and im going for a super dense scrog too


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> mcgyver, this being my first scrog I kept tucking the leading tip of each branch until almost all vertical growth had stopped, now I wish I had let more branches come up sooner. I did nothing to my plants, no topping, no lst, just keep tucking them through to the next opening.
> 
> They started week six of 12/12 on sunday.


All you did was tuck the leading branch and this is what you got? Good job dude!! I'm tucking and running out of patients. Seems like it takes them forever to grow across that 2'' square.


----------



## Icemud (Oct 25, 2011)

I figured I would post some photo's of my final Scrog that I harvested about 2 months ago.. I posted some progressive photo's earlier in this thread and wanted to share! I used a 2x5x8 grow tent set up in a V-Scrog with 6 plants. 2x university hill's og, 2x blue dragon's, and 2x chem band's and ended up with a little over 1 1/4 lbs after dried and cured  I was running 1000w *(400w MH Ushio and 600w HPS Ushio) with a fully organic soil base and nutrients....I also had to add a screen above the canopy to hang the heavier cola's from, especially the supercropped branches which were really heavy... a few topped my scale at 50+ grams wet...!!! 

View attachment 1854132View attachment 1854133View attachment 1854134View attachment 1854135View attachment 1854136View attachment 1854137View attachment 1854138View attachment 1854139View attachment 1854140View attachment 1854141View attachment 1854142View attachment 1854143View attachment 1854144View attachment 1854145View attachment 1854146


----------



## Icemud (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is my current grow which is very similar to my last V-Scrog except a few minor changes. Instead of starting the clones in 2gallons and going to 5 gallon plastics, I am using 3 gallon Smartpots which are about the same size as the 5 gallon plastics. I also am using a full organic nutrient regiment (Earthjuice bloom, grow, metak, micro catalyst)..(which were used last grow)... in addition..Advanced Nutr: rhino skin, liquid carboload, H2 humic acid, F1 fulvic acid, General Organic's BioRoot, BioWeed, and Cal/Mag)


My lights are a 400w MH Ushio and a 600w HPS Ushio running as follows:
MH on at 7am....HPS on at 3pm.....MH off at 12am....HPS off at 1am...

I did this to somewhat replicate the sunlight with morning having a more blue color tone, mid day being brightest and fullest spectrum, and evening having a more red hue...I don't know if this will make much a difference for veg and I have been debating whether to add 2hrs of red in the morning to boost chloraphyll production or just leave it..
My soil was fortified with half FFOF and half Happy Frog, and added in were perlite, worm casings, indonesion bat guano, mexican bat guano, peruvian seabird guano, and Humboldt Nutrient's Myco Maximum..

Here are the current photo's for day 40...Strains are OG101 (front right, front left), Holy Grail OG (middle front and back), XJ-13 (back left), Kali Kandi (Chocolope c6 x OG101, back right)

View attachment 1854149View attachment 1854150View attachment 1854151View attachment 1854152View attachment 1854153View attachment 1854154View attachment 1854155


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 25, 2011)

Icemud said:


> My lights are a 400w MH Ushio and a 600w HPS Ushio running as follows:
> MH on at 7am....HPS on at 3pm.....MH off at 12am....HPS off at 1am...


not sure I understand how you run your lights... they are in the same room? nice grow man, kind of look like my setup,... but yours is better, I like your screen, I got the chicken wires and it`s a bit harder on the leaves, whenever the leaves are rubbing against the wire from the wind and it`s not good...!!


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 25, 2011)

icemud nice grow man congrats. Running a cabinet scrog right now, 21 days into flower on 7 plants. I had my screen setup similar to yours but ended up running it mostly flat due to my impatience o waiting for the plants to reach the higher edges. I've heard of problems with apical dominance on setups as vertical and aggressive as yours, though it looks like it wasnt a problem for you. Any input/advice on how you accomplished that?


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 25, 2011)

How long do I keep training my plants for? I'm using Greenhouse Kalashnikova and set up an 84x80cm screen, it's approx 10' above the pots. Do I keep on going until they stop growing? Will the training halt the growth? They're still about an inch to 2 inches from reaching the screen so got time to work with them. I'm using a 400w HPS bulb.


----------



## Icemud (Oct 25, 2011)

I started with a ton of LST, right from 1st day of transplant. This re-arranges the auxin flows to the lower nodes allowing them to gain apical dominance, basicly tricking the plant into thinking the lower branches are the main stem. Even before the screen was installed, each plant had over 15 tops because of LST.....this is how I achieved it...


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Icemud said:


> Here is my current grow which is very similar to my last V-Scrog except a few minor changes. Instead of starting the clones in 2gallons and going to 5 gallon plastics, I am using *3 gallon Smartpots* which are about the same size as the 5 gallon plastics. I also am using a full organic nutrient regiment (Earthjuice bloom, grow, metak, micro catalyst)..(which were used last grow)... in addition..Advanced Nutr: rhino skin, liquid carboload, H2 humic acid, F1 fulvic acid, General Organic's BioRoot, BioWeed, and Cal/Mag)
> 
> 
> *My lights are a 400w MH Ushio and a 600w HPS Ushio running as follows:*
> ...


Awesome grow Man! Love to see someone put to many plants under the screen like me!  I just flipped on mine last week and I know 1 out of the 3 is females but the juries still out on the other 2. I swear if they all come up ladies I'm fucked and blessed, LoL! I put some chicken wire up on one side but am thinking about making it bigger and adding another row on the other side. Its not a lot of extra room but every inch makes a new Bud as far as I'm concerned and thats always good!  


Anyway I'm gonna sub to your grow but I got a few questions...


I Love smart posts also but isnt a lot of what you added to your soil already in the Happy Frog and the Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil mixes? Have you done this before successfully and if you have how many parts of each did you mix in and how do you keep from burning your plants when you add nutes to the water. Matter fact do you add any nutes at all since your putting all that into the soil?
I love the simulating actual sunlight as it changes during the course of the day. But where did you get the info from about blue in the morning etc. etc.? Also, that really ties in with being as organic as possible. Gonna do some digging on this but isnt that why one would have a ballast thats hmmm, dimmable?
I see your using a lot of organic materials. Seriously and i know this may sound odd but its a problem for me. But serious does it stink? I want to go organic but if it stinks up the house anymore than I am already my old ladies gonna lock me in the grow room with all my shit and never let me out! Fuck it I fig after 31 years and now this she aint gonna get rid my old azz, LoL. But she will make a brotha miserable if the house starts smelling like weed and shit! 
I know I done ask a lot of questions but hey I read this before I got high right after I ate dinner so lets just say I've had a moment of clarity.
Lastly, lets get fucked up and figure this shit out!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 25, 2011)

-a little scrog porn-​ 


Vanilla Kush - 9.5 week including flush
House and Garden nutes
Liquid Karma during last 3 weeks​ 

These pics are after 36 hrs. darkness and a 6 day flush.
​


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Fellow Scroggers, 

Its been a week since we've gone 12/12 and everything looks amazing. 

Made a few modifications to the scrog screen tonight but I wont show those until tomorrow. They are stretching a lot now so I had to run a couple of lines to tie down some tops. Now that the temps are about to drop i can get the lights closer and roll the fan up to 100% and still keep temps in the low 70's, Sweet! 

[video=youtube;0clton2zGWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0clton2zGWM[/video]


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 26, 2011)

Icemud, what is a chocolope c6 x og 101? I have two chocolopes going in my scrog.


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 26, 2011)

Icemud said:


> I started with a ton of LST, right from 1st day of transplant. This re-arranges the auxin flows to the lower nodes allowing them to gain apical dominance, basicly tricking the plant into thinking the lower branches are the main stem. Even before the screen was installed, each plant had over 15 tops because of LST.....this is how I achieved it...


Thanks started training tonight, some of the lower branches are almost as high as the main stem now I've trained it over on it's side, should get a lot of good colas.


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 26, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> THIS IS CRAZY COOL~~~
> 
> [video=youtube;onv0BvnmZoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onv0BvnmZoQ&NR=1[/video]



omg lol swear to god I thought of this myself 2days ago. I'm going to use just a wire screen and make a big loop. grow and train that plant in it and flower. boom


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey ice mud, sounds like you did what i did with the lst before the screen even came into play. im hoping for 3/4 lb off one 600w and 3 plants scrogged just about to update my thread in sig.
lemme know what you think. im amazingly impressed by yours for a first grow thats an amazing yield.
+rep for sure


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 26, 2011)

Woodsman,
I just went into floweing, when do i start putting the individusl branches through the screen?
Sorry for the kind of dumb question. Fist Scrog.
Thanks


----------



## Icemud (Oct 26, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Icemud, what is a chocolope c6 x og 101? I have two chocolopes going in my scrog.



The Chocolope C6 is the DNA genetic's cut/strain of Chocolate Thai x Canolope haze... The OG101 is supposedly a recreation or the original OG cutting as I was told/ supposed to be the closest you can come to the original cuttings...and I belive this strain was from Cali Connection...


----------



## Heads Up (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, that's the chocolope I'm growing, DNA beans. I also have from reserva privada an og18 baby going too.


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 27, 2011)

garbage bees said:


> Thanks started training tonight, some of the lower branches are almost as high as the main stem now I've trained it over on it's side, should get a lot of good colas.


Did some more again tonight got most of them sideways now, might have to move them up nearer the screen though. I built the screen to be future proof as only using 2 gallons pots at m and they're quite low so got about 4-5 inches from the tops to the screen.

I just wish I'd known about scrog before


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone thats benn scroggin a while, When should i start letting the individual branches up through the netting? I just started flowering a few days ago. Im new at scrogging so im im only doing it with 2 plants. A superLemon Haze and a Tangerine dream. The SLH is looking pretty damn big! I got it growing on its side all the way round itself making almost a full circle. The TD is looking all right to but I havnt had the need to try and circle it around yet.,
If anyone has any pointers or tips, Please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 27, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> Anyone thats benn scroggin a while, When should i start letting the individual branches up through the netting? I just started flowering a few days ago. Im new at scrogging so im im only doing it with 2 plants. A superLemon Haze and a Tangerine dream. The SLH is looking pretty damn big! I got it growing on its side all the way round itself making almost a full circle. The TD is looking all right to but I havnt had the need to try and circle it around yet.,
> If anyone has any pointers or tips, Please let me know.
> Thanks


Let the branches grow high enough above the screen to be able to pull them back under and move them to the next hole. My new screen has 3"x4" holes, so I let them get anywhere from 2"-6" above the screen before I move them. The reason I say 2" all the way to 6" is....some branches will aproach the screen at a verticle angle at first, and they only need to get a couple inches above the screen to be able to be moved. Horizontally growing branches need a little more to get them to the next hole. You want to move each branch as soon as possible in order to reduce stress from roughing up the foliage every time you move a branch. The higher above the screen they go before being moved, the harder it will be for you and the plant....also, you'll put more stress on the joints of the plants with more extreme angle changes. I've split a main branch where it met the main stem before from changing its direction too quickly over a couple days. 

I think SLH might fill most of your screen, which is ok i guess, ya just gotta time it right as far as when you stop training. It will be different for both strains(probably). You want to stop training on each strain at the right time so their end height is the same. Captain obvious I know, but scrog can be a little mind bottling at first. got more info and tips in my threads below, good luck


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Hopefully I havnt already messed up. I pretty much lst'd untill they were growing sideways and just kept making em go around in a semi circle. The net is there but the plant is all grown under it and has been ready to poke through a good 3-6 inches ago but i just kept making it stay under the net going horizontal. I'll try and post a pic to give you a better idea of what the hells i done went and did.
BigBudE


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 27, 2011)

that's good. doing lst before the screen relieves some of that upward force the screen would be catching otherwise. screens tend to scuff and cut into the branches if there is enough force. try and imagine how much more stretch ya got and how much they'll grow in that time. your asking yourself.....if I stop training right now, how high above the screen will they end up? After a few scrogs, I'de say that I prefer to end up about 7"-8" above the screen, but that can go up or down depending on your spacing. you want to pack as many bud sites into a screen as possible without crowding by being too high above the screen for your spacing. it takes a couple rounds with each strain before they're dialed in.


----------



## Mineralz (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 1859278View attachment 1859277

Couple of weeks left still. Hope everyone's crop is crusin'..happy growing all!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

One Male, and 2 Ladies. 

View attachment 1859497 View attachment 1859498

I cut his azz out tonight, funny at Midnite, no ball'z but at 3:30, Ball'z! Wow, a brotha gotta be on that shit or it will get ugly real fast! But I had been suspecting him for a minute! 

Now lets just hope no hermies are in the bunch. 

[video=youtube;kngzmMj2zWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngzmMj2zWM[/video]


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 1859577View attachment 1859576

this is my attempt at a scrog so i thought id post here the strain is super lemon haze


----------



## Jay_normous (Oct 28, 2011)

Your gonna have repot that in to a bigger pot...... And soon...
But looking good... Look forward to watching her grow...


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Your gonna have repot that in to a bigger pot...... And soon...
> But looking good... Look forward to watching her grow...


i thought that pot would be ok will i definitely need to re-pot


----------



## matatan (Oct 28, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> i thought that pot would be ok will i definitely need to re-pot


 well i think that depends on how long u plan on vegging.. 55days+ then yea 
my 2 cents


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 28, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> One Male, and 2 Ladies.
> 
> View attachment 1859497 View attachment 1859498
> 
> ...


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this, but I think ya have about two weeks once male pods form before the pollen inside them is mature enough to pollinate.


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 1860334Heres a pic of my first scrog. Im sure im probally doing a couple thing wrong so help me out.
Thanks
BigBudE


----------



## titanweb (Oct 29, 2011)

my next grow will be a scrog grow. no doubt this is the best option. It looks so dope!!!


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 29, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> View attachment 1860334Heres a pic of my first scrog. Im sure im probally doing a couple thing wrong so help me out.
> Thanks
> BigBudE


I'm no expert but as the holes in the screen too small, also they look like they'll have an edge which I'd imagine isn't ideal once you are training the plant through it. 

*disclaimer* I am not very knowledgeable and am on my first scrog too the above is just based on what I've read on here about this method.


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 29, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> View attachment 1859577View attachment 1859576
> 
> this is my attempt at a scrog so i thought id post here the strain is super lemon haze


Should I have my screen that low? I've started training my girls with lots of lst to get lots of main stems but the pots are still about 9-10" from the screen (plants are probably about 5 inches from it) should I put something underneath the pots to raise them a bit nearer?


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 29, 2011)

garbage bees said:


> I'm no expert but as the holes in the screen too small, also they look like they'll have an edge which I'd imagine isn't ideal once you are training the plant through it.
> 
> *disclaimer* I am not very knowledgeable and am on my first scrog too the above is just based on what I've read on here about this method.


Thanks for the reply. The holes are 2"X3" and the netting im using isnt the best at all, by any means. The edges look sharp but are more rounded like than anything edgey.

Mine is a Super Lemon Haze too. In the pic the SLH is taking up around a 4ftx3ft area of the net so far so i hope My tangerine dream has enough screen room.
Thanks again,
BigBudE


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm new too scrolling so subbed to learn some new skilss


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 30, 2011)

Doing a small vertical scrog for corner.


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a pic from my *MONDAY UPDATE #5* - *47* day's/*6.5* weeks into *Flower*  - STELTHY


----------



## Jay_normous (Oct 31, 2011)

Simply amazing ........!!!

What strain mate...?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 31, 2011)

Jay_normous said:


> Simply amazing ........!!!
> 
> What strain mate...?


Hi dude, its DynaFem's : Royal Haze ^  !! She is doing very well and smells lush - STELTHY


----------



## just wondering (Oct 31, 2011)

* 
hello there need a bit of advise please!! lol ive currently got 10 plants (skunk no1) in soil and there under 2 large 600watt adjusta wings with super spreader on im 3 weeks into flower now and im doing the scrog method its all going great so far but now ive hit a bit of a problem,

now i know i put to many plants in the space i have and now whats happend is that the bud sites are to close together and the branches at the bottom are not getting enough light, the buds at the top of the net are looking great but im wondering what i should do with the lower branches ive heard of people using small energy saving bulbs in the middle of the scrog for a bit of side lighting but would that make much of a difernce if i used say for example six 50watt energy saving bulbs in the middle of the scrog?

it il put some pics up so you can see what i mean
another little question aswell is how much do you think i could get out of this setup have a look at my pics

would be very grateful for any help you can give me
thanx in advance




*​


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

Experienced grower, but first time scrogger here. Tahoe OG Kush.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Oct 31, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Experienced grower, but first time scrogger here. Tahoe OG Kush.


 

looks really good........not much more to say than that


----------



## lordjin (Oct 31, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> looks really good........not much more to say than that


Peace, scrogger. A shame you had to cut your journal short.


----------



## garbage bees (Oct 31, 2011)

BigBudE said:


> Thanks for the reply. The holes are 2"X3" and the netting im using isnt the best at all, by any means. The edges look sharp but are more rounded like than anything edgey.
> 
> Mine is a Super Lemon Haze too. In the pic the SLH is taking up around a 4ftx3ft area of the net so far so i hope My tangerine dream has enough screen room.
> Thanks again,
> BigBudE


No worries, I am amazed by the relative simplicity yet massive increased yields of Scrog growing so have been swotting up a lot!


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 1, 2011)

hey everyone.
check this shit out


View attachment 1865290View attachment 1865291

that is all


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 1865446

day 6 of scrogging what do you think


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Experienced grower, but first time scrogger here. Tahoe OG Kush.


looking good, but shouldnt the undergrowth be trimmed for better light up top? I've also heard of mold problems from not trimming it, i dunno if this is correct anyone wanna back this up?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 1, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> looking good, but shouldnt the undergrowth be trimmed for better light up top? I've also heard of mold problems from not trimming it, i dunno if this is correct anyone wanna back this up?


I've got under screen trimming on the brain. Might do some tonight. I've got a small fan running under the screen for now to keep the air moving down there.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 1, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I've got under screen trimming on the brain. Might do some tonight. I've got a small fan running under the screen for now to keep the air moving down there.


 
Thinning this out will help a lot when you start flowering. I would wait awhile after trimming before I'd start flowering though. 

Edit**
Idk why I'm trying to give you advice, hell i should be asking a question. Great looking first time scrog, experienced grower.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Thinning this out will help a lot when you start flowering. I would wait awhile after trimming before I'd start flowering though.
> 
> Edit**
> Idk why I'm trying to give you advice, hell i should be asking a question. Great looking first time scrog, experienced grower.


Too late. Started flowering. I have plenty of time to trim and am not worried about lack of light penetration (That's a 1000 watter in 8 square feet). Also, I took a closer look at the undergrowth and hardly any vital growth is trapped or blocked out.

Appreciate the advice, though, and will probably cut some stuff out as flowering progresses.


----------



## Icemud (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my updated photo's for my V-SCROG...Day 49 veg.... Tent setup looking at photos (left front OG101, Left Back XJ-13, Middle front and back Holy Grail OG, Right back Kali Kandi (chocolope c6 x OG), right front OG101)

View attachment 1867739View attachment 1867740View attachment 1867741View attachment 1867742View attachment 1867743View attachment 1867744View attachment 1867745


----------



## lordjin (Nov 2, 2011)

How come those attached photos never fucking load?

I give up.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 2, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Too late. Started flowering. I have plenty of time to trim and am not worried about lack of light penetratrion (That's a 1000 watter in 8 square feet). Also, I took a closer look at the undergrowth and hardly any vital growth is trapped or blocked out.
> 
> Appreciate the advice, though, and will probably cut some stuff out as flowering progresses.


Kool I'll be watching, on another note. I might bug you about your hydro setup. Do you have a thread where you built it? I havnt checked your threads yet, lazy. LoL. I'm considering a water farm. Dirt was good for me to have at the time because of location and noise but now that Im in a better location it doesnt matter. I tried to look at the pix you put up and was wondering what are the little round things, bubblers? Any info to get me around wasting money on shit i dont need would be helpful. I cant afford a learning curve!! I'm primarily using Flora-Nova Nutes from Gen. Hydro. and dont want to have to purchase a whole new regiment of nutes. They have an outline for both so I should be ok on that other than learning the diff PH level's etc. I'm currently using a 2X2 tent and its just too small for my new 400w HPS. I got some cheap idea's to expand space wise but how to build a good hydro system is what I'm looking for now. I've seen a lot of DIY set-up's but I want it to be good from the start so I dont end up rebuilding some shit bec I didnt like certain things I didnt know from the start.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Kool I'll be watching, on another note. I might bug you about your hydro setup. Do you have a thread where you built it? I havnt checked your threads yet, lazy. LoL. I'm considering a water farm. Dirt was good for me to have at the time because of location and noise but now that Im in a better location it doesnt matter. I tried to look at the pix you put up and was wondering what are the little round things, bubblers? Any info to get me around wasting money on shit i dont need would be helpful. I cant afford a learning curve!! I'm primarily using Flora-Nova Nutes from Gen. Hydro. and dont want to have to purchase a whole new regiment of nutes. They have an outline for both so I should be ok on that other than learning the diff PH level's etc. I'm currently using a 2X2 tent and its just too small for my new 400w HPS. I got some cheap idea's to expand space wise but how to build a good hydro system is what I'm looking for now. I've seen a lot of DIY set-up's but I want it to be good from the start so I dont end up rebuilding some shit bec I didnt like certain things I didnt know from the start.


 I'll help u a bit. What space u working with first if your ditching the 2x2? I'll give a few recommendations pros/cons...

Waterfarm: Good if you have 4 or less... They become tedious with large plants that drink 1-2 gals a day making your EC spike in the 2 gal rez. Only way I've seen these successfully working in a larger setup (8+) is converting them to top drip and adding a system rez they all drain back to. They also require a bit of cleaning atleast montly as the drip ring likes to clog. I suggest removing the tube that holds the water column and replacing it with 1" pvc pipe. Then you have some space to put a airline for a stone in the rez and you can pull the water column out for cleaning without the damn clips/bottom plastic nozzle getting stuck in the damn tube...sry that drove me crazy lol But they have awesome growth as you've seen from Scottyballs & Dayzt here. But you will be committed to tend to them DAILY sometimes twice a day. No vacations, be prepared lol

Ebb&flo/Tables: Large tables and rezs are nice if you have the space. A 4x4 table with a 70 gal rez is very very stable and you could leave it untouched for a week without too much PH or EC swing. Build a table out of 2x4s to save some dough. Only downside is they make a bit of noise while flooding and are rather large. I personally use a 4x4 for veg, and a 3x3 & 4x4 for flowering. They are nice to just move the pots over into flower. Also the setup is flexible, I can run 12 plants or 20 depending on pot size. Medium/Fast growth rate, not quite as impressive as a waterfarm tho TBH. Consider how you will drain the large rez though (70 gal is 550+lbs), I use a 396 pump and 1/2 hose to my bathtub.

DWC: Great if you have a large rez for each plant and the solution can be kept around 68-75 degrees at the most. Heat is a huge enemy in DWC or RDWC. Anyone dropping 2 grand on Undercurrents should be spending another 500 on that chiller because the difference it makes is day and night. Nutrients are usually kept about half strength in these setups as 100% root contact demands a more timid solution. Huge plants with massive fan leaves, a single plant can be grown in a 20 gal tub that fills an entire 4x4 scrog screen and yields over 1.5 lbs under 1000w. Plant count will depend on legality and length your willing to veg. Less time you have to veg the more plants you will need for same yield.

and of course there's Aero, but I wouldn't bother unless it's high pressure, and those setups are expensive. Low pressure aero is just a lame form of NFT imo. Ok hope that helps get your mind stirring.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 3, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I'll help u a bit. What space u working with first if your ditching the 2x2? I'll give a few recommendations pros/cons...
> 
> Waterfarm: Good if you have 4 or less... They become tedious with large plants that drink 1-2 gals a day making your EC spike in the 2 gal rez. Only way I've seen these successfully working in a larger setup (8+) is converting them to top drip and adding a system rez they all drain back to. They also require a bit of cleaning atleast montly as the drip ring likes to clog. I suggest removing the tube that holds the water column and replacing it with 1" pvc pipe. Then you have some space to put a airline for a stone in the rez and you can pull the water column out for cleaning without the damn clips/bottom plastic nozzle getting stuck in the damn tube...sry that drove me crazy lol But they have awesome growth as you've seen from Scottyballs & Dayzt here. But you will be committed to tend to them DAILY sometimes twice a day. No vacations, be prepared lol
> 
> ...


Now I'm really thinking I should stay with my dirt and get me some water-rings to go with my old pump and resovoir set-up. I had spikes but it didnt distibute the water properly but at least I could set it to water if I was away and not have to worry. IDK, more maint. isnt what i need right now. Hmmmm u got me stirred thats for sure. 

I'm gonna sleep on that one............


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Too late. Started flowering. I have plenty of time to trim and am not worried about lack of light penetration (That's a 1000 watter in 8 square feet). Also, I took a closer look at the undergrowth and hardly any vital growth is trapped or blocked out.
> 
> Appreciate the advice, though, and will probably cut some stuff out as flowering progresses.


Although the undergrowth may not be blocking, the leaves themselves absorb the light, therefore screwing up the light distribution up top<---I'm not 100% sure but i think this is true, even though your running a 1000w(I'm so jealous) i also read the harvest process becomes that much more annoying/mold problems can quickly occur in hydro scrog, can any experienced scrogger agree/correct on this?


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Although the undergrowth may not be blocking, the leaves themselves absorb the light, therefore screwing up the light distribution up top<---I'm not 100% sure but i think this is true, even though your running a 1000w(I'm so jealous) i also read the harvest process becomes that much more annoying/mold problems can quickly occur in hydro scrog, can any experienced scrogger agree/correct on this?


My opinion differs regarding your statement of large fan leaves taking away from the tops. The plant operates as a whole, separate parts of it do not act independently of the plant's ultimate goal. The fan leaves draw energy from the light and channel to the tops, resulting in stronger overall growth.

I have steady air circulation above and below screen and I'm keeping a sharp eye out for PM.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My opinion differs regarding your statement of large fan leaves taking away from the tops. The plant operates as a whole, separate parts of it do not act independently of the plant's ultimate goal. The fan leaves draw energy from the light and channel to the tops, resulting in stronger overall growth.
> 
> I have steady air circulation above and below screen and I'm keeping a sharp eye out for PM.


Very nice, well I would suggest trim just for easier/cleaner plant maintenance imho, but it looks good, maybe not trimming=more yield from popcorn buds under aha 

still new to scrogging as well, i hope when it comes time ill be doing it correctly


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My opinion differs regarding your statement of large fan leaves taking away from the tops. The plant operates as a whole, separate parts of it do not act independently of the plant's ultimate goal. The fan leaves draw energy from the light and channel to the tops, resulting in stronger overall growth.
> 
> I have steady air circulation above and below screen and I'm keeping a sharp eye out for PM.


 
you've been right on with pretty much everything so far, your fan leaves under the screen are fine the way they are(scattered and not clumped together) I would leave as many as possible since they'll be helping ya later on in flower....as long they fit the prior criteria. Unless you're growing c99 or something else that loves to mold up, then, your good. Another reason....you'll want to pluck a good portion of the leaves above the screen that are blocking lower buds once stretch has stopped and it would be better if you have some of those leaves under the screen to compensate during the end stages. Also, once stretch and/or training has stopped and everything below the screen is in place, I would get some of the leaves that are grouping together at screen level. I'm really glad you said that you started flower already, completely forgot to ask. How far into flower? How stretchy are these? You may need to keep training just a little longer or cut some of the sites out in order to maintain a proper spacing/height above the screen ratio. lookin forward to an update


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 3, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Very nice, well I would suggest trim just for easier/cleaner plant maintenance imho, but it looks good, maybe not trimming=more yield from popcorn buds under aha
> 
> still new to scrogging as well, i hope when it comes time ill be doing it correctly


 
trim all the popcorn out, leave some of the leaves

View attachment 1869351​


----------



## lordjin (Nov 3, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> you've been right on with pretty much everything so far, your fan leaves under the screen are fine the way they are(scattered and not clumped together) I would leave as many as possible since they'll be helping ya later on in flower....as long they fit the prior criteria. Unless you're growing c99 or something else that loves to mold up, then, your good. Another reason....you'll want to pluck a good portion of the leaves above the screen that are blocking lower buds once stretch has stopped and it would be better if you have some of those leaves under the screen to compensate during the end stages. Also, once stretch and/or training has stopped and everything below the screen is in place, I would get some of the leaves that are grouping together at screen level. I'm really glad you said that you started flower already, completely forgot to ask. How far into flower? How stretchy are these? You may need to keep training just a little longer or cut some of the sites out in order to maintain a proper spacing/height above the screen ratio. lookin forward to an update


 



teddiekgb123 said:


> trim all the popcorn out, leave some of the leaves
> 
> 
> View attachment 1869351​


Thanks for the input. I totally get what you're saying. I'm gonna tuck a bit more based on the recommendation of another experienced scrogger as well. 

My under screen shot doesn't look too different from your example, so I feel pretty good about that. OG's are pretty well known for powdery mildew, so I'm keep a sharp watch.

Edit:
I'm only into day six of flower as of today. Stretching has been very minimal so far, but I know that won't last.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 3, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the input. I totally get what you're saying. I'm gonna tuck a bit more based on the recommendation of another experienced scrogger as well.
> 
> My under screen shot doesn't look too different from your example, so I feel pretty good about that. OG's are pretty well known for powdery mildew, so I'm keep a sharp watch.
> 
> ...


i'm actully bout to sub to your grow, really looking foward to see your outcome, since the tahoe og is sold out on attitude atm, I have to wait for the next batch to come in  Im about to try the connie chung from DNA and Berry bomb from bomb seeds, anyone have experience with these strains?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 4, 2011)

Few pics from my new scrog setup...thread was getting full of text lol using 2 different hole sizes to experiment which I prefer. Also running them higher then most people, 18" off the medium surface.
View attachment 1870824

View attachment 1870825
3x3 squares on this one

View attachment 1870826
2x2 holes on this one


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Few pics from my new scrog setup...thread was getting full of text lol using 2 different hole sizes to experiment which I prefer. Also running them higher then most people, 18" off the medium surface.
> View attachment 1870824
> 
> View attachment 1870825
> ...


sry to ask this here......but how do you get the pics to post that like that instead of a small thumbnail, looks good by the way


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 4, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> sry to ask this here......but how do you get the pics to post that like that instead of a small thumbnail, looks good by the way



Get an image link then do


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 4, 2011)

Prop's Nice Set-Up. 



Someguy15 said:


> Few pics from my new scrog setup...thread was getting full of text lol using 2 different hole sizes to experiment which I prefer. Also running them higher then most people, 18" off the medium surface.
> View attachment 1870824
> 
> View attachment 1870825
> ...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 5, 2011)

Someguy15

I see someone has finally adopted the raise and lower techniques similar to our own. Now you simply need a secondary upper canopy screen with the same features, ability to expand horizontally in both directions, and retractable/expandable mesh/screen....(gotta keep some things coveted ha) You guys are catching on and up! Get in touch with me Someguy15

Good post pal! (Care to share with the crowd how your screen can be moved?) Thanks!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## VonDank (Nov 5, 2011)

Just read entire thread, very nice with good pics and great info.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Someguy15
> 
> I see someone has finally adopted the raise and lower techniques similar to our own. Now you simply need a secondary upper canopy screen with the same features, ability to expand horizontally in both directions, and retractable/expandable mesh/screen....(gotta keep some things coveted ha) You guys are catching on and up! Get in touch with me Someguy15
> 
> ...


I would use a second screen if I had the vertical space. Something like 4x4 squares would be great for the top 12" of the plants. Instead I'm trying to find a middle ground of a true scrog (2x2 squares) and just a simple trellis. I also don't veg in my screens and demand my plants fill the screens totally in their stretch. For these reasons I have choose my screens to be anywhere from 14" to 18" from the medium. I'm thinking 3x3 holes will be the best for this height, but I really don't know hence why I made one of each. Perpetual has placed demands on me I couldn't accomplish with a true scrog where I had to veg the screen 3 or 4 weeks.

Actually, I found that 3/4" PVC pipe is a perfect fit in the corner of Botanicare trays. From there I just figured out how large the screen needed to be, cut the legs and stringed it up. The sweet thing about the corners I found at the depot is they have a 1/4" threaded screw on the one side which I was able to find a 1/4" threaded to 3/4" non-threaded adapter. So now if I need to remove the legs, I can unscrew them, cut them to a new length or add new, taller legs. Obviously during the middle of use the screens will be fixed, but this allows adjustment between cycles as I desire. Check out my thread if u want to see some pics of my screen construction or have any more ?s guys.


----------



## matatan (Nov 5, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Too late. Started flowering. I have plenty of time to trim and am not worried about lack of light penetration (That's a 1000 watter in 8 square feet). Also, I took a closer look at the undergrowth and hardly any vital growth is trapped or blocked out.
> 
> Appreciate the advice, though, and will probably cut some stuff out as flowering progresses.


 im currently in my first scrog attempt, 1yr grower, and im having trouble trimming all these good leaves... something is telling me inside me that this isnt right... these are perfectly healthy leaves....
so what i will do is trim some, and leave like what you have in this pic. those leaves arent blocking airflow in imo. excellent job lord


----------



## matatan (Nov 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I would use a second screen if I had the vertical space. Something like 4x4 squares would be great for the top 12" of the plants. Instead I'm trying to find a middle ground of a true scrog (2x2 squares) and just a simple trellis. I also don't veg in my screens and demand my plants fill the screens totally in their stretch. For these reasons I have choose my screens to be anywhere from 14" to 18" from the medium


when they enter flower, your screen will be adjusted to the tops of the plants size? or is your screen a few inches above the tops?
also when do you count flower days? when they enter 12/12 or first flower? i kno many people have different views on this..

very nice organized setup i may just have to spin it to suit me


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 5, 2011)

matatan said:


> when they enter flower, your screen will be adjusted to the tops of the plants size? or is your screen a few inches above the tops?
> also when do you count flower days? when they enter 12/12 or first flower? i kno many people have different views on this..
> 
> very nice organized setup i may just have to spin it to suit me


 Yep I try to time it so the screen is right at the tops as I start day 1 of 12/12. Then I train the first 10 days (12/12), spreading the plants and helping them bush out...then I let them go all natural. Not a true scrog though, but the support can yield similar results. Check my old journal, I was using a similar method except using chicken wire about 14" above the medium...got a nice even canopy a couple of times.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet little SCROG.....what's the point of all the gal. juggs tho????


Edit.....think I figured it out.....it it so it only takes....let's say 5gal. to flood the trays instead of 10gal.....just a guess.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Sweet little SCROG.....what's the point of all the gal. juggs tho????
> 
> 
> Edit.....think I figured it out.....it it so it only takes....let's say 5gal. to flood the trays instead of 10gal.....just a guess.


chris farley........"that is corrrrect", damn you and your hot girlfriends endlscycle, been a while...this a new one?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha....yeah been away for a while....moved to a new location that I am renting...not owning........kinda shitty and was a little sketched about growing here but I'm about to kick start the tent in the garage....homeowners don't even live in state so I think it should be chill.....and I wish I could take credit for that little babe......(drooling over own avatar)...........lol

Keep it green
Endls


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 6, 2011)

glad your back, lookin forward to seeing some pics


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 6, 2011)

Had some seeds going.....the stoner in me always seems to forget about seedlings....they all dried out but one sour kush......got a buddy that is giving me some querkle cuts next weekend so hopefully I can finally get something going.....and of course....it will be SCROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is my scrog... 18 days in to flower...
View attachment 1875727View attachment 1875729View attachment 1875730View attachment 1875731View attachment 1875733View attachment 1875734View attachment 1875735View attachment 1875736View attachment 1875738View attachment 1875739View attachment 1875740View attachment 1875741View attachment 1875742View attachment 1875745


I've also put plants around the screen to tray and use every lumen possible..
Running two 250w HPS..... I'm a SCROG Addict..


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 7, 2011)

SCCRROOOGGGGGG IN THISSSS BITCH

View attachment 1876600
View attachment 1876601

check sig for update


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 12, 2011)

Use of Space Outdoor

View attachment 1883998View attachment 1884004View attachment 1884002View attachment 1884005View attachment 1884006View attachment 1884007View attachment 1884008View attachment 1884009


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice to have you back woodsmoker


----------



## lilindian (Nov 12, 2011)

I call her "Big Suze" - Coming up to day 28 flower. Proper update in journal tmrw


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 12, 2011)

haha daammmm big suze in this bitch


----------



## lilindian (Nov 12, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Someguy15
> 
> I see someone has finally adopted the raise and lower techniques similar to our own. Now you simply need a secondary upper canopy screen with the same features, ability to expand horizontally in both directions, and retractable/expandable mesh/screen....(gotta keep some things coveted ha) You guys are catching on and up! Get in touch with me Someguy15
> 
> ...



My screen can also be moved, re-moved, and REMOVED! People go out there and buy some K'nex! I removed over half my screen this week (week4 flower) to air out my canopy, gain acess to the soil to clean it up, to remove dead leaves and raise parts of the canopy that needed doing so to even it out again. 

It is the perfect for screens, only quarm ppl might hav with it is its a bit chunky. If ur one of these ppl, i think its time u tried a reverse scrog with the screen under the branching. Problem solved. U mite need to support branches further up but thats no challenge for the almighty k'nex! Its stayed as strong as a bull since day 1, at no point has the force of growing branches broken the screen. 

Might be easier using a traditional screen for giant scrogs but for smaller grows i reckon this stuff is the one. Anyone who wants to see all this in action hit the sig.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 12, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> haha daammmm big suze in this bitch


Ha yeeeeaaaa, nd she aint goin nowhere! 

She weighs a fucking elephant and a half, its impossible to shift her!


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 13, 2011)

any opinions on how long intill i should flip this to 12-12 because iv been told super lemon haze loves to stretch


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like you have plenty of screen to veg another week or two then flip....even if she is a flower stretcher!!!


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 13, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Looks like you have plenty of screen to veg another week or two then flip....even if she is a flower stretcher!!!


thanks mate i was thinking another 2-3 weeks


----------



## Indicator (Nov 13, 2011)

Adult son moved out finally and left pounds of k'nex for me to commandeer!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 13, 2011)

Indicator said:


> Adult son moved out finally and left pounds of k'nex for me to commandeer!


Haha go for it quick, before he realises what exactly he's left behind and comes back for it!


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in to week 3 of flowering with some side action going on...!

View attachment 1885842View attachment 1885843


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Nov 13, 2011)

finally got some pictures!
it looks like they are thriving quite well. 

just flipped to flower 2 days ago. hoping they dont stretch tooo much. and i'm very stoked because i have my hortilux bulb coming in the mail. 

quetion! 
Is it bad if 2 tops grow through the same hole? on my big plant it seems like there are too many tops for how many holes. and i cant pull them out as far as the edges.

advice would be much appreciated.

group shot.







big bertha ( purple erkle x gdp)







stretchy mc gee ((kryptonite x green crack) x gdp)







andd lil chubs ( purple erkle x gdp) 














any advice is much appreciated 

o and my setup s a 600w hps vented, with a 3 x 5 screen. they are in 3.5 gal smart pots with roots 707 and i use ph'd drinking water from safeway. and fox farm nutrients. but im thinking about getting a different flower nutrient like sensi bloom.


----------



## Oriah (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 1886590
View attachment 1886591View attachment 1886592

TGA's JillyBean. 4 weeks veg and just flipped her today. 39" x 39" screen under a 1000w hps. Homemade 10 gal air pruning pot. Drain tube on saucer for watering/flushing.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi one and all, here's a couple of pics from this weeks MONDAY-UPDATE only 1 week of nuits left and then upto 2 weeks Flush before Harvest.. Hope y'all like the pics - STELTHY


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887883

So I'm sure people do this, but I don't see it often, is Individual Scrogging.

what i meant is building a small scrog rig for each of your plants based on how big you want them to grow giving you control, ease of maintenance, and the option to do different strains in one scrog setup, opinions?

(i would love to build and sell these lmao but still, opinions?)


----------



## whitey78 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats kinda what I am doing, or did for this grow with 1 of mine. I made frames out of 1/2" pvc tubing and fittings with feet etc... and used orange snow fence for my screen. 

The best thing I think about individual scrogs is the ability to move them if I have to. I grow in a 4x8 tent that I have to place up against a wall so I cant get 360 access to all my plants, at least once a week I have to pull out 2 or 3 plants to get to the 2 in the middle in the back, mobility helps. 

I just started building the frame for my next grow based on instructions from the book called secrets of the west coast masters out of wood thats going to be a little different than my pvc framed scrogs, this one will definitely have wheels on it. I'll post some pics of it next time I go to my garden but they are 2x2 frames labeled in a certain manner to assist in training the branches to provide 64 tops, once the plant gets to a certain size and shape, the scrog goes on as normal.

The one thing I am having a tough time figuring out in my head is how to set it up so I can use a 10-15 gallon smart pot and be able to water/flush and have a way for the runoff to be collected (tents create height restrictions if you've never grown in one) without making a mess on my rentals floor. I picked up a bunch of new cement trays awhile back at a tag sale, maybe thinking making the frame stand off the floor 6 inches and big enough to slide the trays in and out...pics to come....


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 14, 2011)

whitey78 said:


> Thats kinda what I am doing, or did for this grow with 1 of mine. I made frames out of 1/2" pvc tubing and fittings with feet etc... and used orange snow fence for my screen.
> 
> The best thing I think about individual scrogs is the ability to move them if I have to. I grow in a 4x8 tent that I have to place up against a wall so I cant get 360 access to all my plants, at least once a week I have to pull out 2 or 3 plants to get to the 2 in the middle in the back, mobility helps.
> 
> ...


 I've seen the green saucers with grommets and drain hoses on them, maybe that would work for your situation? not sure.


----------



## matatan (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1888402View attachment 1888403
pineapple express and ak48

View attachment 1888404
View attachment 1888406


----------



## whitey78 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heres that frame I built, I forgot to get a few pics of the ones I'm currently using but this is the one that I copied out of the secrets of the wc masters book. It was supposed to be done in 2x2's but I wasnt paying attention and bought 2x3's, so the next one will be proper but this one is close enough to use for my first time trying it out. Their way of doing it was enough to get me started and on my way to making it better for my situation. A bottom to sit the 15 gallon smart pot in as well as a way to drain it with some longer legs with wheels on them and this thing will be mint....

View attachment 1889583

View attachment 1889585

View attachment 1889587

View attachment 1889584


This is one of my jillybeans that was supposed to be scrogged but I had to settle on LST'ing due to the other JB out growing the one in the pic as well as 2 others that were intended for individual scrog's. 

View attachment 1889586


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 15, 2011)

whitey78 said:


> Heres that frame I built, I forgot to get a few pics of the ones I'm currently using but this is the one that I copied out of the secrets of the wc masters book. It was supposed to be done in 2x2's but I wasnt paying attention and bought 2x3's, so the next one will be proper but this one is close enough to use for my first time trying it out. Their way of doing it was enough to get me started and on my way to making it better for my situation. A bottom to sit the 15 gallon smart pot in as well as a way to drain it with some longer legs with wheels on them and this thing will be mint....
> 
> View attachment 1889583
> 
> ...


i love it man, this is what i will be doing as well


----------



## kindone (Nov 16, 2011)

Super lemon haze week #4 flower



View attachment 1890319


----------



## whitey78 (Nov 16, 2011)

The frame I am using presently 

Its 30x26 and cost me about $6 and 15 minutes to make once I figured out how I was going to do it. 

View attachment 1890323


View attachment 1890322

Here it is filled out a few weeks ago (gotta take it out of the tent to get a pic and this was the last time I needed to pull it out)

View attachment 1890324


Do you understand the NEWS labeling noswag? If you need the other diagrams to understand the news labeling and how they make it work just let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 16, 2011)

kindone said:


> Super lemon haze week #4 flower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890319


 


holyshit....you're back in action, looking great my friend


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 16, 2011)

hi im new to the site and just wanna ask a quick question, i have got 8 blueberry uder 2 600w hps the problem i have is that there in a atami wilma big 8 pot system so it raises my plants about 1 1/2 feet and the room is only 5 1/2 feet tall, is my best option to put a scrog in to keep my babies at the right size.with my other plants i have been getting between 30 and 40 oz yeild will this affect what im gonna produce?


----------



## Icemud (Nov 16, 2011)

Figured I would share and update of my V-Scrog.... I currently am on Day 9 flowering, running organic nutrient/soil in #3 smartpots. I have going 2 OG101's, 1 Kali Kandi (Chocolope x OG101), 2 Holy Grail OG's, and 1 XJ-13.... I am switching between dual HPS and 1 MH with 1 HPS and currently running dual HPS to encourage the stretch early on in flowering...After I see good bud development I will be switching back to my 400w MH Ushio along with my 600w HPS ushio. Enjoy and feel free to stop by my journal for updates...lots of photos..

View attachment 1891688View attachment 1891689View attachment 1891690View attachment 1891691View attachment 1891692View attachment 1891693View attachment 1891695


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 17, 2011)

Good Morning YaLL!! Look at my ladies. 
[video=youtube;q4NAW7CvHek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4NAW7CvHek[/video]


----------



## kindone (Nov 17, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> holyshit....you're back in action, looking great my friend



Wats up teddie, been awhile, I hope your still fillin those screens.


----------



## GreenLab (Nov 17, 2011)

can't take it.....here's a little teaser. screen and thread will be up in the near future​ 
View attachment 1893093View attachment 1893094View attachment 1893095View attachment 1893096View attachment 1893099View attachment 1893102View attachment 1893104View attachment 1893105View attachment 1893107View attachment 1893108View attachment 1893112View attachment 1893115View attachment 1893116View attachment 1893118​


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Nov 17, 2011)

kindone said:


> Wats up teddie, been awhile, I hope your still fillin those screens.


not much, just jealous of this guy greenlab and his greenlab. looks spectacular by the way if I do say so myself. still at it....will be posting a previous grow at some point


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

GreenLab said:


> can't take it.....here's a little teaser. screen and thread will be up in the near future​
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893093View attachment 1893094View attachment 1893095View attachment 1893096View attachment 1893099View attachment 1893102View attachment 1893104View attachment 1893105View attachment 1893107View attachment 1893108View attachment 1893112View attachment 1893115View attachment 1893116View attachment 1893118​


PM me when the thread goes up. Im pumped for you and i got a ton of questions!


----------



## kindone (Nov 18, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> not much, just jealous of this guy greenlab and his greenlab. looks spectacular by the way if I do say so myself. still at it....will be posting a previous grow at some point


Yea no shit, lookin good greenlab, is your system a recirc? Whats your res piped to on the wall?


----------



## garbage bees (Nov 18, 2011)

kindone said:


> Super lemon haze week #4 flower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890319


How many plants you got under the screen??


----------



## kindone (Nov 18, 2011)

garbage bees said:


> How many plants you got under the screen??


6 plants each in 5 gallon dwc buckets.


----------



## garbage bees (Nov 18, 2011)

kindone said:


> 6 plants each in 5 gallon dwc buckets.


Thanks, looks awesome mate + rep


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 18, 2011)

whitey78 said:


> The frame I am using presently
> 
> Its 30x26 and cost me about $6 and 15 minutes to make once I figured out how I was going to do it.
> 
> ...


please do post some, im interested on what that really means, right now im drawing up an individual scrog rig with a sliding drainage pan under, will post pics hopefully this week,

also in your screens, how many inches apart do you use for the holes? I really need some input because i wanna use pant rope or hemp string to build the screen


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> please do post some, im interested on what that really means, right now im drawing up an individual scrog rig with a sliding drainage pan under, will post pics hopefully this week,
> 
> also in your screens, how many inches apart do you use for the holes? I really need some input because i wanna use pant rope or hemp string to build the screen


 2" or 3" squares work good. Smaller = more control, bigger = less work, more for support. But 2" is considered the standard scrogging size.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> 2" or 3" squares work good. Smaller = more control, bigger = less work, more for support. But 2" is considered the standard scrogging size.


thank you very much, Im gunna experiment with it, maybe 2.5" is the perfect size!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 18, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> View attachment 1887883
> 
> So I'm sure people do this, but I don't see it often, is Individual Scrogging.
> 
> ...


Thought about doing this many times, most likely how i'll do my next scrog. Will use small K'nex screens for each plant, maybe have 3. I agree though, this is rarely seen. The way i've planned it, each plant's screen will be square. And like how u've drawn a frame, I'll have wheels at the bottom of them so i can wheel the pots around, rotate them, re-arrange them all at ease.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

Ive got two right now trhat I am not using. Hmm think Ill dig those out.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 19, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Thought about doing this many times, most likely how i'll do my next scrog. Will use small K'nex screens for each plant, maybe have 3. I agree though, this is rarely seen. The way i've planned it, each plant's screen will be square. And like how u've drawn a frame, I'll have wheels at the bottom of them so i can wheel the pots around, rotate them, re-arrange them all at ease.


Knex as screens are AWESOME wheels are a must, I'm trying to build one with wheels to keep the rig off the ground, flat bottom with holes for drainage, with a built in sliding catch pan under the drainage bottom

I need to buy/build a prototype.


----------



## hazeman1911 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks ive been hearing that alot great job by the way


----------



## whitey78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry NS, this morning I am going crazy trying to figure out why my Iphone wont sync with my comp to upload some pics so I may not be able to get you pics today but I can explain it a little.

As far as what size scrog, the holes in the one I'm currently using are 1" holes and I'm finding them a little small, as someone posted above, the control is great but its kinda crowded and it wasnt all that easy to fish the branches up and down through the mesh. The snow fence I bought was the smallest size, that had bigger openings but they were rectangular, so I went with the smaller 1x1 mesh, however next time I'll be going up a little. 

NEWS = north. east, west, south. In the pic that I post below look how its laid out on the top of the frame, thats how you want to label and space it. Once you get your plant (# of plant'(s) all depends on you, the book is about using 1 plant for this so obviously if you go this route theres going to be some serious veg 

You need get your plant growing with 4 main branches (north east west south) and you will use the main grow site from the end of each main branch and 5 sub branches from each of the 4 main branches and train them all to that training rail/frame you build and label with the N1 through N6 (same for E W and S) 4 inches apart. When it all plays out you should have 64 tops (x7 grams = LB+). Thats if you want to do it this way but I think this method and the tools they show in the book can be utilized without having to go as big as a single 4x4 plant, but its obviously doable and how I plan to do it. Also they recommend running your plant in a 15 gallon pot, I plan to run a 15 gallon smart pot with straight coco. I' am loving these things, I'll never have to say root bound again. 

The only thing I think that can be a draw back as well as a plus to coco is that you need to feed every day, that amounts to a lot of nutes, but it will also get me as close to hydro yields as I possibly can get in dirt....kinda in dirt anyhow but with organic nutes.

(Edit: I see some glare in the pic so I'll retake it for you later)

View attachment 1895549

Thats a basic explanation, the book is in my grow room so today when the lights come on, I'll get some pics of the pages that explain exactly how to lay the branches out for you as well as a few other good info pages, I just didnt want it to seem like I offered the info and never gave it up. 

I'll post the rest of that stuff for you guys later on.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 19, 2011)

whitey78 said:


> Sorry NS, this morning I am going crazy trying to figure out why my Iphone wont sync with my comp to upload some pics so I may not be able to get you pics today but I can explain it a little.
> 
> As far as what size scrog, the holes in the one I'm currently using are 1" holes and I'm finding them a little small, as someone posted above, the control is great but its kinda crowded and it wasnt all that easy to fish the branches up and down through the mesh. The snow fence I bought was the smallest size, that had bigger openings but they were rectangular, so I went with the smaller 1x1 mesh, however next time I'll be going up a little.
> 
> ...


Dude, awesome thank you. but to get 4 main branches is topping necessary? Because I know a lot of strains thrive in a scrog untopped.

The NEWS labeling is a new concept to me, I understand the basics but I need to definantly read more 
what is a sufficient size pot to end in and how large does the scrog screen have to be, in a small setup?

also, how you liking the smart pots? I hear this airpruning is amazing and i've seen some great product with it, but how do you transplant them?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

The scrog is lookin sweet. Im exp with some 12/12 from seed and the plant in the lower left corner is actually 12/12 from seed and is growing rapidly enuf for me to scrog her some. We will see how this comes out. 

[video=youtube;GrMUcuRta7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrMUcuRta7M[/video]


----------



## GreenLab (Nov 20, 2011)

kindone said:


> Yea no shit, lookin good greenlab, is your system a recirc? Whats your res piped to on the wall?


Thanks bud. It's Titan's Flow-N-Gro. The fill and drain lines run from the control bucket and through the wall to the res on the other side.

View attachment 1897253View attachment 1897254View attachment 1897255View attachment 1897256​ 


I have the plants and res on tables mainly so that I can put some Tree Tanglefoot around the legs and stop any crawling insects from getting in. I've never seen a crawling insect in my plants, medium or res. since doing this. I also put it everywhere else a bug may crawl in, such as power cords and tubing coming from the wall. 
View attachment 1897264 View attachment 1897265​ 

more to come soon...​


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

That^ Is one clean ass grow lol!! +REP man very nice!

And since I'm posting in here, 4 days in Quzar and Vanilla Kush
View attachment 1897887


----------



## GreenLab (Nov 21, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> That^ Is one clean ass grow lol!! +REP man very nice!
> 
> And since I'm posting in here, 4 days in Quzar and Vanilla Kush
> View attachment 1897887


 

thanks smelly, those are all vanilla kush in my grow-amazing bud, but I happened to get an 11 week pheno so I'm going to try mixing it with my BC Roadkill and eventually Plushberry when I get those going.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Ridddlem3.com



GreenLab said:


> Thanks bud. It's Titan's Flow-N-Gro. The fill and drain lines run from the control bucket and through the wall to the res on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 1897253View attachment 1897254View attachment 1897255View attachment 1897256​
> 
> ...


----------



## whitey78 (Nov 21, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Dude, awesome thank you. but to get 4 main branches is topping necessary? Because I know a lot of strains thrive in a scrog untopped.
> 
> The NEWS labeling is a new concept to me, I understand the basics but I need to definantly read more
> what is a sufficient size pot to end in and how large does the scrog screen have to be, in a small setup?
> ...



If you are going to go for the 1 4x4 plant under 1 light scrogged using the news layout, I am gonna have to say that you will need to top in order to stop vertical growth and get the lateral branches to grow that long. Doing it this way you arent going to grow your plant vertical and lay it over your going to bend and pull those 4 branches straight out and up.

I'm not saying it cant be done any other way, you dont have to adhere to anything, these are all suggestions and the way the book has it. I just havent done it yet myself which is why I dont have the answers set in stone, but to me it looks pretty sound. I'm not sure which strain you are going to grow but most have no issue with being topped, it will more than likely slow your plant down for a day max unless you take a swing at it with a machete or something in order to top it, LOL... But if you see another way to get your plant to lay out in that manner, go for it and post it. I think once I get my plant all set for my next grow I'll start a thread about the WC master method or whatever and do a journal. But for now I'm stocking up on the equipment and other things I need to do it as I'm just not there yet nor am I in a big rush as its going to be awhile before I'm ready.

As far as the smart pots, I love them so far, I'm almost done with my first grow using them and I have a 30x26 scrog loaded being supported by a 5 gallon smart pot and its not root bound at all. You can see all where the roots hit the sides of the pot and stop. From there they grow smaller sub roots rather than just going around the bottom of the pot in circles until they get bound. In the WC mas. book they run regular round plastic 15 gallon pots to do a single 4x4 scrogged plant pulling elbows + like that, so I'd say anywhere from a 10-15 gallon smart pot would be fine however bigger is better as far as containers for dirt growing so I'd go with the 15 personally, they are making smart pots up to like 250 gallon containers etc and in different shapes as well. I've only used the regular round ones so far in 1,3 and 5 gallon. 

Here is some of the pics I grabbed for you last night, I was a little shot when I did this so forgive me if I have to get some more pics for you but I was short on time so I grabbed a few to at least give you an understanding of how to lay the branches out. 


View attachment 1898702


View attachment 1898703

View attachment 1898704

View attachment 1898706

View attachment 1898720


----------



## Decepticon (Nov 21, 2011)

*IM BACK!!! 

ive missed you all and the lovely pictures 

i will be starting a new grow journal very soon this week or next 

i will be finishing the grow area today..

*


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 21, 2011)

4+ Weeks Flowering.... Hoping to be finished before Christmas so i can smoke with Santa..


View attachment 1899472View attachment 1899473View attachment 1899474View attachment 1899476View attachment 1899478View attachment 1899480View attachment 1899483View attachment 1899484View attachment 1899485View attachment 1899486View attachment 1899487View attachment 1899488View attachment 1899489View attachment 1899490View attachment 1899491View attachment 1899492View attachment 1899493View attachment 1899494View attachment 1899495View attachment 1899496


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone mentioned Individual Scrog Units a few pages back.. Heres someones take on that concept for ya. View attachment 1901497


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 22, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Someone mentioned Individual Scrog Units a few pages back.. Heres someones take on that concept for ya. View attachment 1901497


that would be me, I mean doesnt it seem more efficient for a small cab with 4-6 plants?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

I am doing the 12/12 from seed competition and decided to scrog my entry. Whatcha Guys think so far. 

[video=youtube;Yd2xvLejtMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd2xvLejtMc[/video]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2011)

GreenLab said:


> thanks smelly, those are all vanilla kush in my grow-amazing bud, but I happened to get an 11 week pheno so I'm going to try mixing it with my BC Roadkill and eventually Plushberry when I get those going.


Thats great to know lol  Damn an 11 week pheno!! How many 8-9 weeks pheno's did you go through to get the 11? Just curious what my chances are lol, I wasn't expecting a longer flower.

I seem to have 2 pretty differenct phenos, ones more lanky and fatter leaves and the other is branchy and her leaf blades are a little skinner..


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

My old Mini-Scrog will Do!! 
[video=youtube;lvbMyPFA3hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvbMyPFA3hA[/video] 




lilindian said:


> Thought about doing this many times, most likely how i'll do my next scrog. Will use small K'nex screens for each plant, maybe have 3. I agree though, this is rarely seen. The way i've planned it, each plant's screen will be square. And like how u've drawn a frame, I'll have wheels at the bottom of them so i can wheel the pots around, rotate them, re-arrange them all at ease.





BigBudzzzz said:


> Ive got two right now trhat I am not using. Hmm think Ill dig those out.





NoSwag said:


> Knex as screens are AWESOME wheels are a must, I'm trying to build one with wheels to keep the rig off the ground, flat bottom with holes for drainage, with a built in sliding catch pan under the drainage bottom
> 
> I need to buy/build a prototype.





woodsmantoker said:


> Someone mentioned Individual Scrog Units a few pages back.. Heres someones take on that concept for ya. View attachment 1901497





NoSwag said:


> that would be me, I mean doesnt it seem more efficient for a small cab with 4-6 plants?


----------



## matatan (Nov 25, 2011)

ak48 & pineapple express day 31

View attachment 1904508View attachment 1904509


----------



## Bopatoonie (Nov 25, 2011)

I Digg that you said that not that I need to hear it, I was going to go about scrogging on my own account anyways. Just like I grow, even though Ive gathered quite a it of info on this awesome site already, there can never be TMI on this site lol (too much information)
Yeah Ive never done a Scrog before but Im really loving the whole concept.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey fellow Scrogger, Hows my scrog lookin? 

[video=youtube;4soqGps9oSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4soqGps9oSY[/video]


----------



## GreenLab (Nov 26, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats great to know lol  Damn an 11 week pheno!! How many 8-9 weeks pheno's did you go through to get the 11? Just curious what my chances are lol, I wasn't expecting a longer flower.
> 
> I seem to have 2 pretty differenct phenos, ones more lanky and fatter leaves and the other is branchy and her leaf blades are a little skinner..


I only had two pheno's to choose from. The one I tossed had a vanilla mocha flavor/smell but didn't yield shit. The one I kept is actually more like a 10 to 10 1/2 weeker but I'm going to try letting it go 11. My vanilla is the absolute hands down favorite bud at the few different dispensaries I supply and there's pretty stiff competition where I'm at. So even if your pheno isn't as good, it should still be something worth keeping. The flavor and smell are drastically increased if you let them go a week longer than they want.....have fun playing around with it.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 26, 2011)

thinking this is a phosphorus def. im seeing
slowing down i think finally a little
any opinions?






































ha you can see where i split it down at the middle. it healed up real nice
check the sig for more pics


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Nov 26, 2011)

hey been reading thru got about 20 pages back in but i had a question i just set up my screen and i dont have much room between my bigger plant thats in a air pot and the screen but i was wondering would it be ok if i just weave the main branches and side branches thru the screen starting kinda from the middle and work my way out with the main branches and side branches that shoot out nodes and fill out the screen that way ill have to post pics tomorrow or maby im not fully undestanding how to veg the plant in scrog havent started pulling any branches back thru yet but probly in the next couple days ill have to...


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 26, 2011)

A little side project to my 2 larger screens. A 2x2 screen under a 250 CMH. Strain is blue mystic from royal queen seeds. 1 - 1.5 more weeks of veg and then she'll get the flip.

View attachment 1907126


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Just made a mockup for 1 piece of the VO Scrog net im going to build. Consists of 2 DWC buckets V Scrogged. Its about 12 inches in height for the full indica and the Og may need 18ish inches since its got some heavy sativa properties dimensions are 24in x 20in x 12in

Plant 1 White rhino mostly indica
Plant 2 OG kush mostly indica and more sativa growth Trait it seems

Should i raise one of the plants a bit and do the 12 inch and 18inch height? 

Btw im new to the whole scrog thing =P


----------



## Oriah (Nov 27, 2011)

My 1000w TGA JillyBean girl, here at 2 weeks into flower now. 





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 28, 2011)

^^wow. 

I have another plant going into flower today with a 29 day veg. Nirvana Ice.


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 28, 2011)

Oriah said:


> My 1000w TGA JillyBean girl, here at 2 weeks into flower now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filled out the screen well... Looking great..


----------



## Oriah (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks you guys! She actually basically hasn't stretched, which was supposed to fill out the last squares of the screen. Kinda bumbed and stupified about it...She was the tall/strechy sat dom pheno of my 3 Jillybean seeds. Those were waterfarm non scrogs the last time, and this is soil scrog. But shes been crazy stout with MUCH shorter internode spacing this time. Why oh why i say?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 28, 2011)

Oriah said:


> Thanks you guys! She actually basically hasn't stretched, which was supposed to fill out the last squares of the screen. Kinda bumbed and stupified about it...She was the tall/strechy sat dom pheno of my 3 Jillybean seeds. Those were waterfarm non scrogs the last time, and this is soil scrog. But shes been crazy stout with MUCH shorter internode spacing this time. Why oh why i say?


yea mine didnt stretch that much and im entering week 6 flower so its pretty much over growing
she grew like an inch or two vertically by week 5 and that was it
lookin good tho


----------



## Icemud (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's an update on my V-scrog...details of the grow can be found in my journal link below..

View attachment 1912620View attachment 1912621View attachment 1912622View attachment 1912623View attachment 1912624View attachment 1912625View attachment 1912626


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 1, 2011)

Icemud, you might try picking up some sand at a craft store or Walmart? etc. By making a layer over the top of your soil half an inch deep or so, and keeping your soil covered this way, you may be able to get rid of the sticky traps by creating a inhabitable environment for surface area egg layers/larva dwellers. 

What are your thoughts on your V-screen? Would you do it again, or would you opt for a flat run?

One issue that folks run into if the set up is not designed accordingly, is that once the growth on the sides reach full length in flower, the colas then prevent the light from being lowered down to meet the growth on the flat surface at the bottom of the V - U Screen. What you see then, is a large portion of the plant stretched as a result of light being high enough to avoid burning of the side wall colas, but too high to avoid the stretch elsewhere. Further, the colas on the sides end up being closer to the light and grow larger, complicating the issue. 

If you could elaborate a bit on your experience, it may greatly help others who are considering the same or similar option. 

Thanks for sharing brother, keep us posted.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 1, 2011)

Oriah, Can you get an image up of the entire set up? Looks like a rubber maid tote under the screen there... Curious and could be of help in determining your issues with filling the screen. Some more details about the cycle and what all has transpired over the last few weeks etc. also could be of great importance. 

Granted I could be overlooking something, nothing stands out. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 1, 2011)

Pound Town, I try to avoid plant issue diagnosis here, and keep it scrog. However, from time to time I simply help my fellow "trellising cultivator" in anyway I can.

I would suspect nitrogen deficiency as your yellowing issue. This would likely be the reason growth nearly ceased at some point. Nitrogen is responsible for the production of amino acids as well as chlorophyll and is essential to photosynthesis. This can occur for several different reasons and it would take learning more about your soils make up and its treatment over the course of the time the plants have been in it, in order to better understand why. I would suggest doing a bit of research into the matter and consider your options. Good Luck. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice to see you back Woodsmantoker..


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 1, 2011)

A few different strains.. Not so sure about my side action now.. although a plant is missing..

View attachment 1913700

Its kindda hard to get a decent picture of my grow as its all compact and has a smaller entry door than you might think which makes for under canopy cleaning and maintenance a bit of an effort but hopefully in a couple of weeks will be all worth it...

Im thinking these have 3 weeks left..???


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 1, 2011)

I am usually here but away, Or away but here. 

Thanks!
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Icemud (Dec 1, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Icemud, you might try picking up some sand at a craft store or Walmart? etc. By making a layer over the top of your soil half an inch deep or so, and keeping your soil covered this way, you may be able to get rid of the sticky traps by creating a inhabitable environment for surface area egg layers/larva dwellers.
> 
> What are your thoughts on your V-screen? Would you do it again, or would you opt for a flat run?
> 
> ...



Hey Woodsmantoker...thanks for your advice, comment..etc...much appreciation... 

As far as the fungus gnat issue, they are under control for the most part, I have been using the yellow sticky's to catch and kill of the adults and they work really well, as well as using BTi and an organic/natural pest spray made up of (neem, water, peppermint tea, habenero hot sauce and 2 cigarettes) and seems to keep them at bay, I think next run I will be getting some womans nylon's to stretch over the top of the plants containers to keep out the pesties, but for now the attack on fungus gnats has been working...last run I got them as well...Im starting to think its the Happy Frog soil, but may be from outside as well... I used azatrol last round and it worked great, this time I think I am going to lay off unless it is really necessary...

As far as the V-scrog vs a flat one...I have both pro's and con's about it..... A flat scrog would offer much better secondary lateral growths because of gravotropism as well as phototropism and I find without LST pre screen, its hard to get the sides to fill out and promote side branching. I think for this the flat scrog would be better...
On the plus side, the V-scrog allows me to get my lights closer to the outside edges of the tent vs a flat screen which will let less lumens/intensity hit the outer edges due to the square inverse law. The best way to visualize for me was to imagine a string tied to the corner of each light....about 18" long... if you were to swing the string on back and forth 180 degrees...it would make a semi- circle, very similar to the pattern of the V-Scrog I assembled... (now your probably thinking this pulls the center of the screen further away??) Yes the center of the screen recieves less intense light due to the square inverse law, however, since it also sits in the Sweet Spot of BOTH lights, it is actually recieving about the same amount of light as the sides, due to it getting the sweet spot from both lights.... The OTHER plus to this, is with dual lights, it allows me to get better foliar penetration than a single overhead light because the light is comming off 2 main points instead of one, both angled slightly above and to the side of the plant...Less shading of the underfoliage this way..


I very much agree with you about the sides/cola's being too high on the sides of the grow, thus raising the lights accordingly and lowering the intensity of the middle... I solved this issue on my last grow by making a 2-layer scrog....basicly around day 40 of flowering...I supercrop all tall cola's so they lean over towards the middle of the tent... By hanging another screen just below my lights (above the plants) I am able to (hang like puppets) the supercropped cola's so that they create a alsmost 3D scrog. By supercropping the cola's, not only are you bringing the light closer, but you are also forcing those auxins to the lower nodes and increasing the size of the secondary cola's by more than 2x....as well as allowing more light to reach the surface of the supercropped cola's.

As for future grows, with the current setup I have this is the style I believe works the best, but If I ever upgrade to a larger growing area (full room) I would actually Flat Scrog each individual plant...each with its own light above it...

Here are a few photo's of my last grow...check how I installed the screen above for adjustable support to the heavy cola's....you could call it Icemuds Puppet Show...lol

View attachment 1914048View attachment 1914050View attachment 1914051View attachment 1914052View attachment 1914053View attachment 1914054


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

How about a screen with a box fan hole? lol lets me move the box fan up or down wherever is most needed through the canopy.

View attachment 1914070


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 2, 2011)

Just set up my scrog, DWC and 100watts veg atm.. gonna instal a cooltube once i go into flowering.

Og Kush, Strawberry Cough.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 2, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> Just set up my scrog, DWC and 100watts veg atm.. gonna instal a cooltube once i go into flowering.
> 
> Og Kush, Strawberry Cough.



Loving the individual scrog buckets, got a journal?


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 3, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Loving the individual scrog buckets, got a journal?


Yep i do, topic is way off.. off topic but yeah here it is
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487290-adventure-dwc-noobie-4-strains.html


----------



## Hasek10 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas if this would work i was thinking river rock baskets start the 45 degree baskets in another area until they reach to the screen then transfer. Using all aero-ponics set-up, Custom built LED grow light (410 - 1W 660nm, 40 - 1W 440NM, 20 - 1W 3100K, 20 - 1W 600K) Covers all 4 boards as close to even as possible all 4 boards are separate and can be moved and swung on timers or just by hand. Water is cooled to any specific temperature before sprayed onto root system all PH's are monitored closely and when a harsh balance is found tank is switched to pure water until issue is resolved, still working on an ON OFF scheduled for watering any help would be appreciated!

Very handy and love to do my own work from scratch may take a little longer but you know its right and exactly how to fix it. Minored in Welding, Building construction, Energy auditing, Electrical and a little plumbing and heating.

So any home made stuff might be cool too thanks!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 3, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> Yep i do, topic is way off.. off topic but yeah here it is
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487290-adventure-dwc-noobie-4-strains.html


hows it off topic? I wanna see your individual SCROG, seems relevant.


----------



## Hasek10 (Dec 3, 2011)

Unfortunately nothing is set up at the moment working a good place to set up this all merely hypothetical at them moment just seeing if was at all possible, but this set up would really maximize the one planet per square foot, and training would be a little easier then 2 bends to the main stem


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 3, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> hows it off topic? I wanna see your individual SCROG, seems relevant.


I meant the topic of my journal is offtopic, i changed so much the title is irrelevant, Sorry for the mixup lol


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 3, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> I meant the topic of my journal is offtopic, i changed so much the title is irrelevant, Sorry for the mixup lol




Lol i see, you should atleast give it a try, maximizing your space with scrog is the way to go.


----------



## caveman420 (Dec 3, 2011)

View attachment 1918239View attachment 1918240View attachment 1918241
 whut up,so the screen is filling up this is first scrog im doin a jack la mota 75% sativa from med seeds, that being said was tryna figure out when should i throw her into flower, and continue scrogging the strecth? i have 300hps, how tall should the canopy be into transition? and thank you all


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 3, 2011)

caveman420 said:


> View attachment 1918239View attachment 1918240View attachment 1918241
> whut up,so the screen is filling up this is first scrog im doin a jack la mota 75% sativa from med seeds, that being said was tryna figure out when should i throw her into flower, and continue scrogging the strecth? i have 300hps, how tall should the canopy be into transition? and thank you all


I'm still a scrog newbie as well, but from what I know, depending on your strain your plant will continue to stretch up to 3 weeks into flowering. So taking into account your suppose continue scrogging until the screen is full and have actual buds. and how high is your canopy at the moment? its already looks like you started to scrog how could you re-adjust it?


----------



## Oriah (Dec 3, 2011)

woodsmantoker 

ya that rubbermaid tub is just sitting in there from a past grow. This girl is in 10 gals of roots organics soiless mix. Homemade mesh pot in a saucer with drain tube. Flora nova bloom nutes. 
heres a couple shots of her unders... 

View attachment 1918472View attachment 1918473


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 4, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I'm still a scrog newbie as well, but from what I know, depending on your strain your plant will continue to stretch up to 3 weeks into flowering. So taking into account your suppose continue scrogging until the screen is full and have actual buds. and how high is your canopy at the moment? its already looks like you started to scrog how could you re-adjust it?


So you think its wise to flower once 75% of the scrog has bud sites? That way once its filled with what you want 3weeks in youll have full bud sites.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 4, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> So you think its wise to flower once 75% of the scrog has bud sites? That way once its filled with what you want 3weeks in youll have full bud sites.


Like I said its depends on the strain, judge by how the plant is stretching now and go off that from week to week. Thats one of the hardest parts about the Scrog, knowing when to flip to 12/12. I'm not sure of what you means by counting the bud sites, its more of going by how filled your screen is.


----------



## caveman420 (Dec 4, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I'm still a scrog newbie as well, but from what I know, depending on your strain your plant will continue to stretch up to 3 weeks into flowering. So taking into account your suppose continue scrogging until the screen is full and have actual buds. and how high is your canopy at the moment? its already looks like you started to scrog how could you re-adjust it?


Canopy is about 2-3in high


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

2nd Scrog, Vanilla Kush and Quzar 16 days into 12/12. anywhere from 8-16" above the screen +1 for knowing your strain!!
View attachment 1918816View attachment 1918815View attachment 1918814


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 4, 2011)

A few more weeks and its harvest time. 
[video=youtube;dASThbSjZCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dASThbSjZCA[/video]


----------



## Oriah (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet Video BigBudzzzz!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 4, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> A few more weeks and its harvest time.
> [video=youtube;dASThbSjZCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dASThbSjZCA[/video]



Looking good man!


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 5, 2011)

any ideas when i should switch my super lemon haze to 12/12 ?? is the screen full enough?


----------



## Icemud (Dec 5, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> any ideas when i should switch my super lemon haze to 12/12 ?? is the screen full enough?


Man you can go a long time in veg...stretch that thing out all the way to the edges of your screen...then flip 12/12...I'd say give em another 2-3 weeks at least...especially with that large pot your growing in.... you will be happy you did...


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

Icemud said:


> Man you can go a long time in veg...stretch that thing out all the way to the edges of your screen...then flip 12/12...I'd say give em another 2-3 weeks at least...especially with that large pot your growing in.... you will be happy you did...


If you are unfamiliar with the stretch of the strain you should fill the screen about 75% full then flip. Continue training (by pulling them back under the screen) 7-14 days (10 works pretty good for my case) and then let them grow naturally.


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> If you are unfamiliar with the stretch of the strain you should fill the screen about 75% full then flip. Continue training (by pulling them back under the screen) 7-14 days (10 works pretty good for my case) and then let them grow naturally.


thanks for the good info mate do you think its ready to switch to 12/12


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> thanks for the good info mate do you think its ready to switch to 12/12


 No, keep filling up your screen. I'd guess you got a week or two more of veg.


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> No, keep filling up your screen. I'd guess you got a week or two more of veg.


thanks mate +rep


----------



## Jack Scalpel (Dec 6, 2011)

cool, the middle could use to fill in equal to the sides but why split hairs?! looks good id think about flipping it and then train the bush during the early stretch to fill in the rest of the screen. I think you could have a really nice looking scrog, not to mention when it is done budding you'll have a really nice harvest.
Ive grown scrog and it is really cool to do! Everytime i do a scrog i learn a new/better way of doing something next time! lol I mean just little things sometimes. anyway looks good


----------



## Jack Scalpel (Dec 6, 2011)

i was just reading the other posts after writing mine and i noticed that there seems to be a couple ways you could get it to turn out. JUst from my exp, if you flipped it now and trained the strecht youd have those L shaped buds that come from hardly no height above the screen. The other way i seen mine do is fill the screen A LOT , i mean about full and then flip it. Youl have two ft of good size colas coming out of the scrreen!! Its really cool either way i seem to do it. Ya i guess id wait a bit than flip it , i think you would get more letting it fill more though
I want to really try to make the densest scrog ive had yet . Not just buds i mean during veg really pack the shoots together and veg for quite a while. LLSomething i was just thinking about


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks for all the good advice everyone i think i'm going to switch in 2weeks maybe longer i'll keep you all updated


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Been awhile since i posted ova here, whats up scroggers?
[video=youtube;66nvuS6OSCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66nvuS6OSCw[/video]


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

Oriah said:


> woodsmantoker
> 
> ya that rubbermaid tub is just sitting in there from a past grow. This girl is in 10 gals of roots organics soiless mix. Homemade mesh pot in a saucer with drain tube. Flora nova bloom nutes.
> heres a couple shots of her unders...
> ...


Daaaaamn, this one still goin on?


----------



## lilindian (Dec 8, 2011)

Jack Scalpel said:


> i was just reading the other posts after writing mine and i noticed that there seems to be a couple ways you could get it to turn out. JUst from my exp, if you flipped it now and trained the strecht youd have those L shaped buds that come from hardly no height above the screen. The other way i seen mine do is fill the screen A LOT , i mean about full and then flip it. Youl have two ft of good size colas coming out of the scrreen!! Its really cool either way i seem to do it. Ya i guess id wait a bit than flip it , i think you would get more letting it fill more though
> I want to really try to make the densest scrog ive had yet . Not just buds i mean during veg really pack the shoots together and veg for quite a while. LLSomething i was just thinking about


Have a peek at my journal in my sig...


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

*Lookin good everyone !
Glad to see so many ppl enjoying SCROG.
*


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Lookin good everyone !
> Glad to see so many ppl enjoying SCROG.
> *


Damn flo...how you been?? havent seen ur post in a while...i was missing them...Good to see ya back


----------



## Randm (Dec 13, 2011)

Very good thread people, I'm learning quite a bit from this thread. I've never done a scrog befor, and am trying to soak up what I can from these forums. 

I've come to the conclusion that the lighting in my flower room is too wimpy for a traditional upright grow, so scrog is the way to go. I have an 8ft x 8 ft. flower room with (4) 400 watt hps lamps for lighting. Power available makes it impossible to go with higher power lamps as I would like. I grow in (2) 3 ft. x 8 ft. areas with 2 lamps to each grow area. and a 2 ft. access space between them. If this makes sence. ( I can't do pictures at the moment) I then built a scrog setup to cover the 3 ft. x 8 ft. growing areas. I built them with adjustable height so as to make modifications as I learn. Currently they are at 2 ft. height above the floor.

I am growing in soil, havent decided on pot size yet.

So my question(s) is basically how many plants would be the optimum number for each setup? I have just about any size pots to use. I figured I can either fit 4 or 5 5 gal pots or more smaller 2 gal pots. I know this is somewhat strain dependant. also at what height above the pots should I be adjusting the screen height?

For my first attempt I will be growing White Rhino which are currently in my grow room at around 6 inches in height, so I have time to make adjustments to my setup befor moveing them to my flower room .

I have seen pictures in this forum showing everything from just one large pot, to a mass of smaller ones. Is there some kind of ideal size, or is this just growers choice?

Thanks for any help and advice in advance.


----------



## roidrage152 (Dec 13, 2011)

First Scrog, got my first girl under it. Trying to see how I feel about the design before I make a few more.

View attachment 1933991


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 16, 2011)

Progress!!!


----------



## Decepticon (Dec 16, 2011)

my new setup i wont be growin til feb tho  
View attachment 1937573


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1937891super lemon haze scrog i'm going to flip to 12/12 anyday now


----------



## ckelly66 (Dec 17, 2011)

The pic with my dog is pretty awesome. I was just trying to snap a shot of my training underneath the scrog and didn't even see the fucker back there watching me. lol. He knows not to come in the tent but he def likes to watch. Peace


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 17, 2011)

Randm said:


> Very good thread people, I'm learning quite a bit from this thread. I've never done a scrog befor, and am trying to soak up what I can from these forums.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the lighting in my flower room is too wimpy for a traditional upright grow, so scrog is the way to go. I have an 8ft x 8 ft. flower room with (4) 400 watt hps lamps for lighting. Power available makes it impossible to go with higher power lamps as I would like. I grow in (2) 3 ft. x 8 ft. areas with 2 lamps to each grow area. and a 2 ft. access space between them. If this makes sence. ( I can't do pictures at the moment) I then built a scrog setup to cover the 3 ft. x 8 ft. growing areas. I built them with adjustable height so as to make modifications as I learn. Currently they are at 2 ft. height above the floor.
> 
> ...


 I like to follow the measurement of gr/M2 or GSM, so I place one plant per 1 square meter screen. If you go 2' X 2' screen per plant you can fit two rows of four, and cover it with your lighting.

Depending on strain, 5 to 10 gallons of soil would be fine. Felt pots, bags, air pots etc. Plastic buckets are for "honey" in our neck of the woods. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 17, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> Progress!!!


 I dig it brother!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 17, 2011)

Decepticon said:


> my new setup i wont be growin til feb tho
> View attachment 1937573


 We'll still be here!


----------



## Oriah (Dec 17, 2011)

lilindian said:


> Daaaaamn, this one still goin on?


Ya lilindian, shes still going. Check out my journal.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 18, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> View attachment 1937891super lemon haze scrog i'm going to flip to 12/12 anyday now


Unless there is reason that does not meet the eye, you may find yourself far better off allowing the plant to fill the majority of your screen prior to flowering. Most strains will not fill more than 20% of the surface area during the first few weeks of flower and thus, you will be selling your design short. Otherwise, I would have to suggest a smaller screen and more plants. 

Good and healthy! GL! - I still really like your screen material, and suggested it to some folks with a heavy harvester that covers some space. They adopted it for screening there fruits and veggies as well. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 18, 2011)

ckelly66 said:


> The pic with my dog is pretty awesome. I was just trying to snap a shot of my training underneath the scrog and didn't even see the fucker back there watching me. lol. He knows not to come in the tent but he def likes to watch. Peace



In the western parts of the globe, fall/freeze up time can spell mold and mildew for some gardens if not properly vented, cooled, clean, etc. Air flow is critical for a dense canopy. Keep good air movement throughout your screened gardens. Foliage below and some within your canopy, can be harvested to increase the ease of air movement quite effectively. 

Keep us posted! She's coming right along.
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Mr.Green I too agree with Woodsman......let that bitch fill the screen more.


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks woodmantoker and endlscycle but i have to switch it because i need it finished within 14weeks because i'm moveing to a new place so i think its about time.. do you think it will still produce ok???


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 18, 2011)

The plant looks fine and healthy, I bet you will be happier than if you had not screened!  Enjoy!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 18, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> The plant looks fine and healthy, I bet you will be happier than if you had not screened!  Enjoy!
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


ok mate thanks for your help and advice


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 18, 2011)

Well Folks, were off to Neverland. Enjoy your holidays if that's in your cards. See you folks again in 2012!!!

COULD YOU GUYS DO ME A FAV? Hang some lights or ornamentation from your canopy and take a few snap shots! I am working on a Christmas card, and would be pleased to have a slew of images! THANKS A MILLION!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ckelly66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I have 3 fans going in there now, and it's staying 75 f and 47% humidity. So I'm hoping I avoid the mold.



Woodsmantoker~[/QUOTE]




woodsmantoker said:


> In the western parts of the globe, fall/freeze up time can spell mold and mildew for some gardens if not properly vented, cooled, clean, etc. Air flow is critical for a dense canopy. Keep good air movement throughout your screened gardens. Foliage below and some within your canopy, can be harvested to increase the ease of air movement quite effectively.
> 
> Keep us posted! She's coming right along.
> Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 19, 2011)

We keep our heavily filled screens around 70 - 72 at 40-42% Humidity as the colas put on weight, gradually stepping down from 73-75 veg and early flower temps.

Looks like I will be off and on this week. If you have questions shoot em.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;mXtUnB6tb-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXtUnB6tb-g[/video]


----------



## Oriah (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet video BigBudzzzz! i gotta make me one too, haha. 

TGA Jillybean 5 weeks into flower. 3 feet wide. Soiless and nothing but flora nova bloom. 


View attachment 1944176


----------



## budolskie (Dec 23, 2011)

hi need sum help in starting my 1st scrog my cuboard is 3ft x 3ft and 8ft high. There is a wooden trim 3ft off floor to pin my net to already there. Also the bathroom extraction fan runs through cuboard so i have made and in take and out take heres a few pics of it b4 a done my first normal grow


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2011)

may want to get rid of the OSB / Particle Board as it is a permeable surface that can hold water, rot, and encourage mold and pests. 

Beware when exhausting into a sewage vent that back flow can spell/smell problems. I would hope that your intake is not via this same vent. Keep in mind its easier to pull air than push...

Run your set up for a period of time as to allow the time it takes to gain an average for your temps/humidity/highs and lows, etc. This will give you a feel for where you are and where you need to be in order to have truly dialed in your garden site. 
Now granted I am not a cab guy, or an HVAC expert, nor do I tend to lend a hand to questions that are not related to SCROG, it is a season of giving and I still don't know what you are asking but I hope this helps. 

GL

Woodsmantoker


----------



## ckelly66 (Dec 23, 2011)

This pic was taken 2 nights ago after I snipped off the top scrog layer netting. Releasing the top scrog layer helped the plants come up so much I decided to release the bottom layer of netting as well. I scrogged so I'd get as many colas as possible, (which I accomplished), now the problem was the colas were not tall enough above the scrog. I understand the scrog helps hold up the colas when they get heavy, but I just will stake several down that will eventually need it. We'll see if removing the scrog pays off in the long run... time will tell. I'll snap and post a new pic in a day or two with the garden scrogless


----------



## budolskie (Dec 23, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> may want to get rid of the OSB / Particle Board as it is a permeable surface that can hold water, rot, and encourage mold and pests.
> 
> Beware when exhausting into a sewage vent that back flow can spell/smell problems. I would hope that your intake is not via this same vent. Keep in mind its easier to pull air than push...
> 
> ...


im making the intake and out take from the old bathroom exraction fan havin the air coming in from the bathroom and then where it usually when out into open im connecting my out take. i am going to make a new bottom with 18mm ply but was just after ideas of how high i want the net from top off pot, what size holes on net etc


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 23, 2011)

View attachment 1951485

A little taller than I'd like for a 250 (about 14" above the screen) but filled in nice. Happy with the bud development should be packed full in a few more weeks.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2011)

ckelly66 said:


> This pic was taken 2 nights ago after I snipped off the top scrog layer netting. Releasing the top scrog layer helped the plants come up so much I decided to release the bottom layer of netting as well. I scrogged so I'd get as many colas as possible, (which I accomplished), now the problem was the colas were not tall enough above the scrog. I understand the scrog helps hold up the colas when they get heavy, but I just will stake several down that will eventually need it. We'll see if removing the scrog pays off in the long run... time will tell. I'll snap and post a new pic in a day or two with the garden scrogless


My stems bare the weight of the bud as they should. My screen positions the stem where I want the cola to develop. My secondary screen supports large towering colas, and prevents them from leaning over casting shadows on one another as well as shading one side of the cola itself. 

As I have a time or two  training prior to screening, and knowing your strain first, are key to creating your ideal Scrog. Scrog however, is a method easily made your own and can be done in a manor that results in what you are interested in as a final result. But rarely will you stumble upon "ideal". I have been doing this for over a decade...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> View attachment 1951485
> 
> A little taller than I'd like for a 250 (about 14" above the screen) but filled in nice. Happy with the bud development should be packed full in a few more weeks.




Blow from below, density can be as rewarding as damaging if air circulation is not adequate. Nice job.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok forget about decorating your screens folks, I hope you get coal in your stocking!!!

Thanks to my good MI friends, we have a whole album of festive scrog images for the book.

Thanks!
Woodsmantoker


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm at day 28 of my grow and need some advice on when I should actually start scrog'n. (Nirvana bubblicious: Indica[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]) These plants are bushy and I'm afraid I'm going to have to damn near flatten them to "spread" them out.[/FONT]

View attachment 1952563View attachment 1952565View attachment 1952566


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 24, 2011)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 24, 2011)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> I'm at day 28 of my grow and need some advice on when I should actually start scrog'n. (Nirvana bubblicious: Indica) These plants are bushy and I'm afraid I'm going to have to damn near flatten them to "spread" them out.
> 
> When do you plan on training them? That could help determine when you may be ready to enter the scrog.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 24, 2011)

post em if ya got em.


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to show off my new set up. Those are twin 600's over a 3x7 screen with a 6" air cooling/ smell set up. I will be growing WW and Skunk in it soon. Cant wait.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^ Shnazy!!! Looking forward to future posts my friend!

I would recommend elbows where the flex meets the hood.


----------



## Icemud (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is some updates of my 2nd scrog...Day 45 flowering...running a 400w CMH with a 600w HPS...

4 strains... Holy Grail OG (middle 2), OG101 (front right and front left), Kali Kandi (back right), XJ-13 (back left)

View attachment 1953275View attachment 1953276View attachment 1953277View attachment 1953278View attachment 1953279View attachment 1953280View attachment 1953281View attachment 1953282View attachment 1953283View attachment 1953284View attachment 1953285


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 24, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> When do you plan on training them? That could help determine when you may be ready to enter the scrog.


Thats part of my problem; I don't know when to start. These things are twice as wide as they are tall. The tallest plant is only 9.5 inches tall. I don't know if I should try to start folding over the highest third of each plant or if I should wait until they get taller. The lights have been pretty close to the tops of the plants and I'm thinking that has something to do with their badonkadonk figure. I raised the light this morning in an attempt to make them stretch their legs.


----------



## Icemud (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's some Holiday photo's of my Scrog!!!

Happy HoliDAZE!!!

View attachment 1953388View attachment 1953389View attachment 1953390View attachment 1953392View attachment 1953393View attachment 1953394View attachment 1953395View attachment 1953396View attachment 1953397View attachment 1953398View attachment 1953399


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dude that is a wicked nice grow my man. I love the attention to detail with the bent ends for equal distance. +rep Woodsman I totally appreciate the comment and the advice on the elbows. +rep


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 24, 2011)

*what it is
















*
update on my page


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 24, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I just wanted to show off my new set up. Those are twin 600's over a 3x7 screen with a 6" air cooling/ smell set up. I will be growing WW and Skunk in it soon. Cant wait.


pretty slick.....as woodsman recommended I would use some elbows but my question is why not link the two hoods together in between....you'd be getting rid of probably 8ft+ of duct and a fan...just my opinion...but other than that....I'm jealous!!!! LOL

Keep it green
ENDLS


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 24, 2011)

*The problem with pony rigging is that you are pulling one lights heat through **another. It is more economic to have a hard duct above that is attached to an **exhaust fan which pulls equally at each hood, rather than decreasing in pressure the further **away you go from the fan buy pulling air from one intake and then on through each light. **As well as *inconsistency in temperature* by having different temps at each hood, the added heat through each hood decreases the life of the bulbs being "heated". In a pony rig system, lights that are furthest on the row, blow first and most frequent. **

​
*​


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 24, 2011)

Purplestickeypunch said:


> Thats part of my problem; I don't know when to start. These things are twice as wide as they are tall. The tallest plant is only 9.5 inches tall. I don't know if I should try to start folding over the highest third of each plant or if I should wait until they get taller. The lights have been pretty close to the tops of the plants and I'm thinking that has something to do with their badonkadonk figure. I raised the light this morning in an attempt to make them stretch their legs.


LST, Try it out.


----------



## Oriah (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas and Happy holidays to everyone! Hope all is well and your SCROG's growing wonderfully!


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 25, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> LST, Try it out.


I'm reading up on LST but don't think I have room. The first set of branches is at ground level. There isn't much room to bend. I think I'm at the point where I just have to stop the main cola from growing upwards. Is this correct?
View attachment 1954759 View attachment 1954870


----------



## GreenLab (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all. My computer is being a dick and I don't want to start a proper thread until I get a proper computer, so I'm gonna park here for this first round if you guys don't mind.


11'x18' Sealed Room, 15'x4' Screen
18 Plants - Vanilla Kush - Flowering 11 weeks
3 - 6" Ducted 1000's on a light rail, connected
13000 btu A/C, Co2-tank, Digigro Coco Co2 controller, Duhumidifier
House and Garden Nutrients, Great White, Liquid Karma last three weeks
Flo-N-Gro Hydroponic System




Construction





Veg Day 2




Flower Day 4




Flower Day 5 - Screen Up




Flower Day 10




Flower Day 24
View attachment 1954976View attachment 1954977View attachment 1954978View attachment 1954979View attachment 1954980



Flower Day 29
View attachment 1954982View attachment 1954983View attachment 1954984View attachment 1954985View attachment 1954986View attachment 1954987






....Happy Holidays....






​


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 26, 2011)

Good Post GreenLab


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I think I did it right. 
View attachment 1956479View attachment 1956480


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 26, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> Good Post GreenLab



honored.....for some reason, most of the thumbnails won't open. I was able to fix some of them someway somehow, not sure really but it says invalid link on most of them. anyways sorry about that guys


----------



## GreenLab (Dec 26, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> honored.....for some reason, most of the thumbnails won't open. I was able to fix some of them someway somehow, not sure really but it says invalid link on most of them. anyways sorry about that guys



opps......thought i was under this account when i wrote that. For security reasons, under teddiekgb123, i didn't think it was a good idea to have an active thread going so that i didn't get robbed right when i harvest. I decided to start another name to go with my new room so I could keep it updated and ask questions as i went. I suppose i feel safe enough letting you guys know, the specific security concern i mentioned isn't quite what it was when i made this new name. off to bed


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 27, 2011)

woodsmantoker said:


> *The problem with pony rigging is that you are pulling one lights heat through **another. It is more economic to have a hard duct above that is attached to an **exhaust fan which pulls equally at each hood, rather than decreasing in pressure the further **away you go from the fan buy pulling air from one intake and then on through each light. **As well as *inconsistency in temperature* by having different temps at each hood, the added heat through each hood decreases the life of the bulbs being "heated". In a pony rig system, lights that are furthest on the row, blow first and most frequent. **
> 
> ​
> 
> *​


Would completely agree if he was running a 4+ light system spread out over a 100sqft area but his two 600 aren't even two foot apart....just makes sense....but, what do I know....LOL


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 27, 2011)

Havn't posted in here in a while but finally I have reason to again!

Individual scrog prototype in the makes tonight. pics later


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

1 plant scrog prototype, 12x24" screen, tray slide under for water.
















This way, plants can me move, trimmed, and scrogged w/o the pain of not being able to reach your plants under one screen.


----------



## Oriah (Dec 30, 2011)

I like it. What made you choose your size and shape?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

I fit it to accomodate a 5 gal smartpot. 8 1/2 inches from the top of the pot to the screen. and for the screen size I figured if you need atleast 12x12 screen to scrog 1 plant, 12x24 just seemed good to double the size for 1 pot.

With these I can easily fit 4 in my setup and be able to move my plants around.


----------



## KushDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Raspberry cough, Afgan bag seed, Ace of spades (TGA) View attachment 1964975View attachment 1964994View attachment 1965014View attachment 1965006


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Dec 31, 2011)

The grow looks awesome, nice to see your progressing well. Funny that you have such a nice grow but a shitty computer, I guess you gotta keep your priorities in order huh? I could never survive without a proper computer, funny to think just 20 years ago nobody even knew what a cell phone was let alone a laptop/desktop so maybe Im the one with screwed up priorities huh? FUNNY how quickly life changes. 




GreenLab said:


> Merry Christmas all. My computer is being a dick and I don't want to start a proper thread until I get a proper computer, so I'm gonna park here for this first round if you guys don't mind.
> 
> 
> 11'x18' Sealed Room, 15'x4' Screen
> ...


----------



## KushDog (Dec 31, 2011)

View attachment 1965819View attachment 1965821View attachment 1965822


----------



## GreenLab (Dec 31, 2011)

...Happy New Years Eve Scroggers...
just a little update

Flower Day 36
View attachment 1966373View attachment 1966374View attachment 1966375View attachment 1966376View attachment 1966377​


----------



## GreenLab (Jan 1, 2012)

BigAzzBudzz said:


> The grow looks awesome, nice to see your progressing well. Funny that you have such a nice grow but a shitty computer, I guess you gotta keep your priorities in order huh? I could never survive without a proper computer, funny to think just 20 years ago nobody even knew what a cell phone was let alone a laptop/desktop so maybe Im the one with screwed up priorities huh? FUNNY how quickly life changes.



thanks man, ya....you're definitely lookin at where my money went. my computer decides to shut off for a few days at a time and each time I'm not sure if it'll start again. it actually hasn't done that in a while, but I'm still going to wait till I can afford a new one.


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel ya, I'd rather wait than get something I dont want also! Matter fact the computer Im currently using is an old DELL Inspiron E1505, the frame is cracked where the screen hindge attaches to on one side. The overlay at the top of the keyboard keeps poping off because the frame is cracked so I just let it lay there. I've replaced the hard drive twice and wiped the first drive clean 3 times before it just petered out and I've wiped the one I have in here now once. I just bought my wife and son an ASUS tablet and I like it but its not a computer and some functions are limited. Having said all of that long story short I just refuse to purchase a computer for me because I dont want some bullshit I dont like. I may as well patch this one together until I can afford it so like I said, I definately understand! And when your buying replacement parts for such a large grow I can imagine dollars are tight, at least until you get them first few grows in and then it gets better. I hope it does anyway.


----------



## wayward44 (Jan 3, 2012)

I started these 2 plants from seed 9 weeks ago. This is my first time using a SCROG and I don't want to make it too crowded in there. I'm wondering when the right time to switch to 12/12 is. A lot of people have mixed opinions which makes it kind of hard to decide. I just want to have a full cab but not make my ladies cramped. any suggestions?


----------



## dapio (Jan 4, 2012)

Bad ass screen noswag I like that it's perfect for a perpetual grow that way you can move it from veg to flower without disturbing the work in progress +rep!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 4, 2012)

Most Commonly Asked Questions Here: "How big should my screen be", "When should I flower", "how big should the holes in my screen be", "How far away should my screen be away from my pot", "Tuck or Weave". 

I don't have any mixed feelings about these questions or answers. The answers given by others may be a mixed bag, but I repeat myself frequently and often feel I am doing you a disservice after having done so. My suggestion for all first time Scroggers is this. Read through the thread. Take notes, and jot down the page numbers that contain information pertinent to you. After reviewing it threw and threw, make note of some questions you have, and see if you can find the answer by using the search bar icon above that reads "search thread". If you are still unable to find the information you are looking for, post your question and we will do our best to get you answers.  Enjoy! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 5, 2012)

The plant thats stretching is around 3 inches above the net, sativa dom hybrid so it may become an issue further into flowering.. currently the first week. Would anyone advise raising the net a bit before it becomes an issue? or perhaps train the nodes down a bit?


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 5, 2012)

Added 4 inches to the Sativa and added some height on the smaller plant with a brick.. worked out awesome


----------



## whitey78 (Jan 6, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> 1 plant scrog prototype, 12x24" screen, tray slide under for water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Bad ass dude, my snow fence scrog didnt go my way. It got a decent amount of bud but due to me growing other plants in that side of the tent, the height of the light wasnt always as close to the scrog as it shouold have been so my yield wasnt what I hoped, but I got a few jars so no complaints. The frame on that setup was all good but the 1" holes in the fencing were to small and a real pain in the ass when harvest time came. 2" holes minimum I think for me now. 

I'm doing a grow now but I'm just growing out all of the strains I have on hand with no scrogs, just 12 single topped plants. I'm doing that so I can start fresh with 6 seeds of 1 strain (TGA's chernobyl) and perfect that one and try every which way to grow it I can. I still havent done a west coast masters 1 pound + per 1 plant/1 light grow but I absolutely plan on doing one with that frame I made using that news labeling shit and chernobyl once I pick the cut out of the 6 seeds I germed. 

When are you going to get this scrog going? And what are you growing (sorry if I missed that)?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea, Individual scrog is the way to go on a small scale(under 10 plants maybe??) and I hope is gonna work. I experimented with the screen hole size a couple of times, 2'x2' kust worked the best, so I'm just gonna run with that. I just got my sannies order, so hopefully a jackberry or anesthesia scrog will be coming soon, I have to get like 200$ and re-do my setup before I can use the thing.

I've really been looking at the chernobyl so once you get a grow going let me know ahah, and so I can somehow steal seeds from you  jk, but yea I haven't seen to many TGA strain scrogs and think alot of them could work(I'm looking at you plushberry)

View attachment 1978124View attachment 1978125 <<skywalker test nugs  so goood.


----------



## samewildwilly1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey woodsmantoker, lovin the scrog myself. This is my first grow w/the scrog method and so far so good. I have 2k hps rolling in a 4x8. I made the screen out of pvc and nylon string and love the ease of relocating branches w/this method. This time i have blue dream and chem dawg flowering. I think next time around it will be only 1 strain per tent. Makes for a crazy mix of flowering smells though. Can't wait, this pic is only 3 wks of flower. Psyched! View attachment 1979678


----------



## Ganjasseur (Jan 7, 2012)

glad i stumbled in here! Subed..

I'll be doing a SCROG with my Sugarees here very soon!

First time,Cant wait!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 7, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> Added 4 inches to the Sativa and added some height on the smaller plant with a brick.. worked out awesome


Very clever screen setups! I bet it makes it a lot easier to change and check the rez  You will be glad you moved it up, you can always do a little super cropping too!

Here's mine @ 6 weeks. Blackberry far left 4 weeks.
View attachment 1980627


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 7, 2012)

Totally, i love the individual scrogg netting, especially for Dwc, works awesome. Rez changes are easy.. adjusting is also a snap. Next time around i might do the Og kush under a single 3x3 net and grow a monster in my tent.


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 7, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very clever screen setups! I bet it makes it a lot easier to change and check the rez  You will be glad you moved it up, you can always do a little super cropping too!
> 
> Here's mine @ 6 weeks. Blackberry far left 4 weeks.
> View attachment 1980627


How would you advise supper cropping each top? I've seen methods where you gently twist each node to break the inner wall of the stem.. Also when do you think is a good time to supper crop each top?

Btw, awesome buds you got there, should be very plump once your finished ;D
Whats the wattage on your bulb?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> How would you advise supper cropping each top? I've seen methods where you gently twist each node to break the inner wall of the stem.. Also when do you think is a good time to supper crop each top?
> 
> Btw, awesome buds you got there, should be very plump once your finished ;D
> Whats the wattage on your bulb?


If you can avoid it I would just plan on the stretch and try to keep it under 18" above the screen, I've had to supercrop a few buds just because they where extra stretchy and I had no choice. I have however "weaved" the stems over and under the screen and this method might help slow growth a little bit"If hieght is becoming an issue."

Thanks, I'm hoping for a nice little yield off it  Its a 600 but these girls where under a 250 for the first couple weeks of flowering so next round will be the true test!

Any tips on building the screen? I'm using pvc now but I'm going with waterfarms and really like the idea for ease of access! Do you just use a tee in the middle of the screen and build a little square around the net pot for the screen to rest on basically?


----------



## bobsti (Jan 8, 2012)

4 Pre 98 Bubba kush , 4x4 tent , 2 600w lights , RDWC , week 3 flower , let me know what you guys think!


----------



## dapio (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it looks great!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

2 6's in a 4x4, damn I thought I was pushing it  Looks great bro!


----------



## bobsti (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol always pushing the limits ... This is my first run with two 600's so far so good I'm loving the second one!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2012)

Temps on the dual 6????


----------



## KushDog (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 1983910Ace of spades (tga subcool seeds) under a 2' x 3' screen


----------



## bobsti (Jan 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Temps on the dual 6????


Temps are around 75-77 with a 6 inch fan... I'm sure in the summer I will have to get a AC , but for now it's just fine.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2012)

wow....impressive.....you must live in an igloo....lol.....in my 4x4 tent my 1000 hits 82...so I am forced to dim it to 600 to get around a steady 74daytime.....winter of course.....always wondered lumen output on the 1000 dimmed to 600 vs. a 600 bulb in my ballast.


----------



## dapio (Jan 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wow....impressive.....you must live in an igloo....lol.....in my 4x4 tent my 1000 hits 82...so I am forced to dim it to 600 to get around a steady 74daytime.....winter of course.....always wondered lumen output on the 1000 dimmed to 600 vs. a 600 bulb in my ballast.


Interesting I didn't know bulbs could be dimmed I was running a 400w Lumatek dimmable to 250 and always thought if I switched the nob to 250 I would need to have a 250w bulb in the socket.


----------



## Decepticon (Jan 10, 2012)

you guys are making me really jealous! you all got some great setups/grows going, hopefully ill be joining you all really soon


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 10, 2012)

Woot, the individual scrog pot is coming to use soon, its going to be the only one in my tent so I can see efficient how it really can be.


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 10, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Woot, the individual scrog pot is coming to use soon, its going to be the only one in my tent so I can see efficient how it really can be.


Awesome bro, what was it constructed out of? Throw some pics up before get those leaves through.


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 10, 2012)

Got a real nice even canopy now.. not stretching as much as before.. day 7 of flowering!


----------



## lilindian (Jan 10, 2012)

Hit the sig for *loads* more harvest pictures, got some real nice ones there


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to finally see pics of Suze....


----------



## lilindian (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay_normous said:


> Nice to finally see pics of Suze....


She's not just any old Suze, she's BIG Suze!


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 11, 2012)

I just setup my grow room and SCROG with a 600 watt light. I've been doing a test run to make sure everything works properly and to get better acquainted with H&G nutrients. My next grow will be a serious SCROG attempt, I've already started flowering so I don't expect to fill up to screen as much as I could if I had vegged longer. 

Anyways.. new grower here with my journal at *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487154-blue-mystic-house-garden-600-a.html*

View attachment 1989702View attachment 1989703View attachment 1989704


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 12, 2012)

Much to early my friend... 
Welcome to the world of scroggers....!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 12, 2012)

lilindian said:


> Hit the sig for *loads* more harvest pictures, got some real nice ones there
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats awesome  Nice dude !! - STELTHY


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 12, 2012)

It is 7x3 with twin 600's.


----------



## Qwisty (Jan 12, 2012)

Jay_normous said:


> Much to early my friend...
> Welcome to the world of scroggers....!


Yeah I know, I'm rushing this grow so I can have some bud to hold me over while I do a more proper grow. I'm also doing it as a test run to make sure I've got the basics down.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 13, 2012)

Chicken wire worked really good for my first attempt, next year I will do one screen per plant to be able to move things around... the blue mystic in the corner is still growing.. got another few days to go! I only wanted to upload a couple pics but I couldnt resist putting a few more when looking at my pics folder. enjoy.

View attachment 1994705View attachment 1994706View attachment 1994707View attachment 1994710View attachment 1994712View attachment 1994713View attachment 1994714View attachment 1994715View attachment 1994716View attachment 1994717View attachment 1994719View attachment 1994720View attachment 1994721View attachment 1994722View attachment 1994723View attachment 1994724


----------



## garbage bees (Jan 14, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Chicken wire worked really good for my first attempt, next year I will do one screen per plant to be able to move things around... the blue mystic in the corner is still growing.. got another few days to go! I only wanted to upload a couple pics but I couldnt resist putting a few more when looking at my pics folder. enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1994705View attachment 1994706View attachment 1994707View attachment 1994710View attachment 1994712View attachment 1994713View attachment 1994714View attachment 1994715View attachment 1994716View attachment 1994717View attachment 1994719View attachment 1994720View attachment 1994721View attachment 1994722View attachment 1994723View attachment 1994724


The bud shots look so frosty, looks like they've been dipped in sugar! Awesome stuff man + rep


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks man, I am so proud. organic supersoil rocks!! hehe chopped the last one done today, the BM

View attachment 1997644View attachment 1997645View attachment 1997646View attachment 1997647

and the Grapefruit going in the jar

View attachment 1997650View attachment 1997651

the AK dried and ready to smoke:

View attachment 1997653

I had 3 plants, looks like I got about 8oz between the 3, lots of popcorn nugget coze I didnt have much access to take care of them but all the upper buds are evenly coated with sugar, with the same potency regardless of their size. scrog and supersoil rocks!! hehe

ok, that was my moment, thanks


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my girls hermied.. seems im gonna go with a 2.5x2.5 scrog net with a single dwc tut.. Any idea how i could do a control res with a single dwc site? I heard undercurrent is good but is it worth doing with just 1 5 gallon dwc perhaps a feed line to keep the buckets at the same water level is worth doing?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 15, 2012)

Just link another bucket or two at the bottom with 1/2" hose.....larger res. volume=easier to control ph,ppm


----------



## bobsti (Jan 15, 2012)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> One of my girls hermied.. seems im gonna go with a 2.5x2.5 scrog net with a single dwc tut.. Any idea how i could do a control res with a single dwc site? I heard undercurrent is good but is it worth doing with just 1 5 gallon dwc perhaps a feed line to keep the buckets at the same water level is worth doing?


Heres a write up that hlped me out a ton when i was building my rdwc set up...you can use however many buckets you would like.
http://speedyseedz.com/forum/showthread.php?2961-Easy-DIY-Multi-Bucket-RDWC-System-for-Grow-tents-*External-Res*&p=103556#post103556


----------



## garbage bees (Jan 15, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> thanks man, I am so proud. organic supersoil rocks!! hehe chopped the last one done today, the BM
> 
> View attachment 1997644View attachment 1997645View attachment 1997646View attachment 1997647
> 
> ...


Is supersoil a mix you've made or an available one? I'm in Plagron bat mix at the moment after using Bio Bizz for the past 5-6 years so interested in looking at other substrates.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 16, 2012)

Watch these.....very informative on SuperSoil.


[video=youtube;yE5XRDhBSRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE5XRDhBSRM[/video]

[video=youtube;09uGi8bWXfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09uGi8bWXfA[/video]


----------



## samewildwilly1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Very happy w/my first scrog setup. Chemdawg and bluedream @ 4wks.View attachment 2005587View attachment 2005588View attachment 2005589View attachment 2005590View attachment 2005591View attachment 2005593View attachment 2005594


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 18, 2012)

I made my own but I think I will copy subcool's recipe next year


----------



## pg1210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Whats up brothers? I'm new to the website but I've been a grower for almost 5 years now. Mostly all outdoor tho. Because of my moving I am forced to grow inside which after reading and seeing some your scrogers pics I am looking forward to it. This will be my first scrog and this is what I'm Planning on doing.


I have two metal storage cabinets that I will use one for veg and one for flower so I will always be harvesting. They are 46 wide 24 deep and 72 tall. I am planning on growing to per cabinet in 5 gallon buckets with soil. I have two 400w diamond series led lights I am thInking of getting but am get the 600w instead. I plan on putting an exhaust system with a carbon filter to eliminate the smell and eventually after a few grows incorporate co2 into the mix. I am also going to use the cedar screen idea I read about On this thread. All in all I should have 8 square feet of canopy per cabinet if I do it right. Let me know what you guys think especially on the LEDs I see alot of you use hps. Thanks and I will post pics once I start the build.


----------



## rhuddin (Jan 19, 2012)

What's up Scroggers?!... With all of this talk of Sub's supersoil and scroggin I thought I would post some pics of my 1 plant TGA Querkle Supersoil Scrog. Enjoy!
View attachment 2007374View attachment 2007375View attachment 2007376


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice looking plants man!!!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 21, 2012)

rhuddin said:


> What's up Scroggers?!... With all of this talk of Sub's supersoil and scroggin I thought I would post some pics of my 1 plant TGA Querkle Supersoil Scrog. Enjoy!View attachment 2007374View attachment 2007375View attachment 2007376


maybe my soil is not that bad after all... Its my second run with my same soil and each time most fan leaves are turning yellow at week 5... wonder whats up with that... I see you get the same thing happening with supersoil...only your plant looks healthier that is why I am considering using the exact subcool recipe. congrats on your plant!!

sorry about the leds light but you can see the yellowing everywhere on the big leaves for now
View attachment 2010498

same thing happened in the HPS room on previous run

View attachment 2010504View attachment 2010505


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey scroggers!! Thought I'd throw up pics of my current scrog. More info as well as my other grow linked in my sig.

View attachment 2012888View attachment 2012889

I'm thinking about a week until 12/12. What do you guys think?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks nice....I'd flip now if that was my grow


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. I flipped early last time, I'm not making that mistake again. There's just so much growth that hasn't reached the screen yet that I want to, mostly on the Platinums.


----------



## rhuddin (Jan 23, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> maybe my soil is not that bad after all... Its my second run with my same soil and each time most fan leaves are turning yellow at week 5... wonder whats up with that... I see you get the same thing happening with supersoil...only your plant looks healthier that is why I am considering using the exact subcool recipe. congrats on your plant!!
> 
> sorry about the leds light but you can see the yellowing everywhere on the big leaves for now
> View attachment 2010498
> ...


Are you doing a top dressing at day 30 of the supersoil? Here is a link to a thread sub cool wrote at a dif forum about fade and flavor...Organic Fade The Key to Flavor 

the pics I posted were taken around day 60... not sure what soil you used but you should start get yellowing at week 6-7... you just need a little feeding earlier to get them a little farther. If you follow sub's recipe you won't be disappointed


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Jan 23, 2012)

Wasn't able to fill this larger net because I had 2 plants before, one hermied now I'm stuck with this single plant.. should still yield a good amount regardless.

Question, How close should i have my bulb to the canopy without having too much burning? Gets about 80F in the tent in day and 70-75F in night cycle.

-2.5x2.5ft net Dwc 5 gallon
-Strawberry Cough seedling
Lucas formula 0-8-16 Gh
400w Hps, 2x 85W 6500K Cfl's

Week 3 flowering


----------



## andthatisright (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guy whens the best time to switch roughly? 
I fk'd the last one up leaving it to late but them it was a sativa and kept growing like a *@#%


----------



## andthatisright (Jan 23, 2012)

is this not going to be overgrown


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 2014030View attachment 2014034View attachment 2014040


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 23, 2012)

uwhcmw76 said:


> it is absolutely possible to pull a lb with scrog, kept the plants under the screen until roughly 90 percent was covered then let them grow where they wanted, about a two weeks after this I treated with phosoload to keep the canopy tight, level and bring the light in close I used a light rail to slowly move the light a short distance to bring it in closer without over heating.
> 
> in my unprofessional opion scrog is the best way to grow with the screen you can grow multiple strains effectivly using the screen to keep them all even and you have complete control of the plants footprint for better lighting distribution, especially if there are height restrictions
> 
> ...


CO2 is heavier than air. Just an FYI


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks dank mr green, I'm getting ready do do a SLH Scrog aswell  Going into flowering in a week!! I'll have to come by and check your out.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 23, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks dank mr green, I'm getting ready do do a SLH Scrog aswell  Going into flowering in a week!! I'll have to come by and check your out.


My SLH are really liking the screen so far too. I had Super Silver Haze beforehand, both are great for scrogs IMO. Lookin forward to yours


----------



## Oriah (Jan 23, 2012)

rhuddin said:


> What's up Scroggers?!... With all of this talk of Sub's supersoil and scroggin I thought I would post some pics of my 1 plant TGA Querkle Supersoil Scrog. Enjoy!
> View attachment 2007374View attachment 2007375View attachment 2007376


GREAT looking plant man! Super impressed. Can you tell me a little more about your setup? Light, space, yield? +rep


----------



## rhuddin (Jan 24, 2012)

Oriah said:


> GREAT looking plant man! Super impressed. Can you tell me a little more about your setup? Light, space, yield? +rep



Thanks... I'm running a 600w HPS in a 3x4 area. The plant was in a 10 gal pot. When I transplanted to the 10 gal I vegged for 3-4 weeks before flipping. I got 14oz off it. you can check out the link to my journal on another site here...
TGA Querkle - SCROG
It will give you a few more pics and show my process.


----------



## Oriah (Jan 24, 2012)

Kick ass rhuddin. Im doing a similar thing, only gunna be going 400w. Hella of a yield for Querkle too! Got a current one going? Id love to follow it.


----------



## rhuddin (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks man... I checked out your Jilly scrog, nice job as well! I saw that you were kinda of following the West Coast Masters method. I kind of did the same thing as you and did my own thing with it. The one thing that really made sense to me is the mathematical system to the tops... I tried to keep that in mind when I was training and selectively pruning. I didn't have the exact number they outline but it was pretty close. I should have vegged longer. The querkle is actually a decent yielder if you get it big enough... dense nugs. I was surprised you didn't get a higher yield.

I am doing Ace of Spades and a Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG right now. I haven't had a chance to start a journal yet but look for it soon. I'll either put it in Subcools forum or the general grow journals. It's looking pretty good... the AOS has a bitchin lemon berry smell to it... I think I might have got lucky on the pheno.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 25, 2012)

Whats that?

Noswags 2012 perpetual scrog cab.

coming soon.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 25, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks dank mr green, I'm getting ready do do a SLH Scrog aswell  Going into flowering in a week!! I'll have to come by and check your out.


thanks mate ..you wont be disappointed mate I love this strain it smells so good and shes just starting to pack on a lot of weight


----------



## ataxia (Jan 25, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Hey scroggers!! Thought I'd throw up pics of my current scrog. More info as well as my other grow linked in my sig.
> 
> View attachment 2012888View attachment 2012889
> 
> I'm thinking about a week until 12/12. What do you guys think?


i agree with the others to flip them now .....
beautiful set up man ...i just have one suggestion ... I know i may catch flack for this ...but take that NO PEST junk down brotha ... this shit is like spraying raid on your plants .....verrrrrrrrry slowly.
looks great though my man ..rep.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 25, 2012)

rhuddin said:


> Thanks... I'm running a 600w HPS in a 3x4 area. The plant was in a 10 gal pot. When I transplanted to the 10 gal I vegged for 3-4 weeks before flipping. I got 14oz off it. you can check out the link to my journal on another site here...
> TGA Querkle - SCROG
> It will give you a few more pics and show my process.


Great grow, great stealth cabinet.. Love it!


----------



## Oriah (Jan 25, 2012)

rhuddin said:


> Thanks man... I checked out your Jilly scrog, nice job as well! I saw that you were kinda of following the West Coast Masters method. I kind of did the same thing as you and did my own thing with it. The one thing that really made sense to me is the mathematical system to the tops... I tried to keep that in mind when I was training and selectively pruning. I didn't have the exact number they outline but it was pretty close. I should have vegged longer. The querkle is actually a decent yielder if you get it big enough... dense nugs. I was surprised you didn't get a higher yield.
> 
> I am doing Ace of Spades and a Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG right now. I haven't had a chance to start a journal yet but look for it soon. I'll either put it in Subcools forum or the general grow journals. It's looking pretty good... the AOS has a bitchin lemon berry smell to it... I think I might have got lucky on the pheno.



Ya rhuddin, i think my biggest fault was using an old crappy bulb. But its awesome your using super soil for this. That exactly the way im going to go as well, i just have to get the supplies and wait 6 weeks for it to get going.  i will also try to get 64 tops next time, instead of to many ( that had not enough light ) like this last time as well. Inspiring! Ill look for your thread for sure.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 26, 2012)

ataxia said:


> i agree with the others to flip them now .....
> but take that NO PEST junk down brotha ... this shit is like spraying raid on your plants .....verrrrrrrrry slowly.
> looks great though my man ..rep.


Thanks for the advice. I take down the NPS when I flip. And I'm going to flip this weekend.


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 27, 2012)

View attachment 2021923View attachment 2021924


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 27, 2012)

Tomorrow marks 12/12 Day 1!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice carpet


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 27, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Nice carpet


If he gets mites you gotta call them carpet munchers lol


----------



## employedmale (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, this scrog shit is new on me but I like it. I have a plant I'd like to try this on. It is a bushy clone standing about 8" right now. Could easily see leaning under a screen. Looks great, turns one plant into four.

However, are you guys all using florecenct lights, or do you have hps or mh? It seems to me I never got the real solid buds from florecencts or LEDs.

If I scrog one plant at a time, do I need a 400w, or will a 150w do?


----------



## employedmale (Feb 1, 2012)

What the hell do you do to get the growth so even? Do you just put push any leaders back under the sreen once they get long enough to catch? Or are you weaving the plant? It must take daily attention to get such awesome coverage.


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 2, 2012)

employedmale said:


> What the hell do you do to get the growth so even? Do you just put push any leaders back under the sreen once they get long enough to catch? Or are you weaving the plant? It must take daily attention to get such awesome coverage.


There is an ongoing debate of whether to pull the branches back under or weave them through. I do both, depending on what I feel will place the growth shoot exactly where I want it. For the most part, I tuck back underneath, as weaving makes the plants location permanent, and it's annoying to cut out during harvest. And yes, any training method is more labor intensive. During explosive vegetative growth, training can be done every day. I don't see it as an inconvenience though, I always need to meddle with my plants somehow, so at least it's productive in this case.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 2, 2012)

I love scrog because of all the training and attention they need... It's a great hobby to have...


----------



## employedmale (Feb 4, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> ... training can be done every day. I don't see it as an inconvenience though, I always need to meddle with my plants somehow, so at least it's productive in this case.


Yes, this is a good point. I check on them everyday as it is. Sometimes I have to resist doing something counter productive. Friend of my constantly fucked with his plants untill they were dead. I plan on giving Scrog a try. When done right it is very impresive.
Thanks for the poignant reply.


----------



## dapio (Feb 5, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Wow, this scrog shit is new on me but I like it. I have a plant I'd like to try this on. It is a bushy clone standing about 8" right now. Could easily see leaning under a screen. Looks great, turns one plant into four.
> 
> However, are you guys all using florecenct lights, or do you have hps or mh? It seems to me I never got the real solid buds from florecencts or LEDs.
> 
> If I scrog one plant at a time, do I need a 400w, or will a 150w do?


You can use a 400watt or a 150 watt just depends on your personal preference. However, whatever choice you do finally make the screen should be measured out accordingly to the area of penetration from your light. Check out my 150W scrog if you have time; its a nice little low maintenance grow so far.


----------



## mrpete (Feb 6, 2012)

OG Kush at almost 4 weeks flower. 
View attachment 2043252


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 7, 2012)

mrpete,

Thanks for the share, hope you are enjoying your run. Looks like you may benefit from a bit of foliage removal soon and possibly a secondary screen support. Whats your lighting looking like? Watch for fungus, keep the air moving. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 8, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> mrpete,
> 
> Thanks for the share, hope you are enjoying your run. Looks like you may benefit from a bit of foliage removal soon and possibly a secondary screen support. Whats your lighting looking like? Watch for fungus, keep the air moving.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Couldn't agree more... Gotta be cruel to be kind...

This will give you an idea of what to do buddy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFS05dmlCBE


----------



## 619OG (Feb 8, 2012)

Jay_normous said:


> Couldn't agree more... Gotta be cruel to be kind...
> 
> This will give you an idea of what to do buddy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFS05dmlCBE


wow what a great video!! definitely deserves some +REP.

BTW thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread! I'm almost done reading through the whole thing and i want to say what an amazing compilation of information about scrogging and growing in general  

I am currently about to begin my scrog and had a couple questions which i hope could be answered...
First, i fimmed my plants about a week ago to above the 6th node prepare for the screen and the undergrowth immediately began to respond to the redistribution of auxins and all began growing. After about 5 days of this the plants had grown well however the branches had not yet broke the canopy yet so i decided to LST them to allow more light to all the nodes. My question is should I have waited on LST til the plants reached the screen and then began training along the screen? or should i just keep going and train the lower branches once they reach the screen? my worry is that with so many branches it will get too crowded and i won't have room to train along the screen, the screen will just act as somewhat of a support...

View attachment 2046789View attachment 2046791View attachment 2046790

Second, when i fimmed, i literally went to the veryyyy top most growth like, literally like the smallest growth maybe a couple millimeters, and snipped that off. After i did this like i said the lowest nodes began to sprout immediately but none of the top most nodes did... is this because i left underdeveloped leaves on the top so the nodes were also underdeveloped and are not sprouting? there has been slow growth of the top most leaves but still not really any sprouting and it's been almost 2 weeks. Should i just top the nodes the aren't sprouting and sacrifice it? I have at least 14 branches on each without the fim area so if those begin sprouting i might be overcrowding myself even more.
View attachment 2046792View attachment 2046799

Sorry for the poor quality on the pictures and the length of my post! Any feedback would be very appreciated thank you


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 8, 2012)

619OG - Glad to have you friend. There are many here who have contributed wonderfully and I encourage you all to let them know it! Thanks for the kind words.


So in regards to your questions, are the posted photos current in the timeline of events? If so you have plenty of time to ponder and prepare. If not, and you are currently in the screen post em up would ya?

The objectives in training for scrog may differ from garden to garden/grower to grower, etc. but the overall goal remains the same; fill the screen. Training then means that the gardener is working to achieve a full even canopy in the most convenient and timely way. As you can imagine the arguments for what methods work best and why, are as deep and wide as any other that have evolved in cannabis cultivation debate. Scrogging is obviously possible for any grower including the new. Effectively achieving an ideal run each time at it however, is something that typically takes a more broad knowledge and understanding of cannabis cultivation in general as well as the techniques used, and awareness of how individual strains respond to various methods of training (ie. stress). If you have time, search for reviews and other threads on the particular strain you are working with. If nothing else, review the breeders notes on cultivating the strain. You will likely have a better feel for what methods of training are going to help you in getting to the next step. If you are unfamiliar with the name of the strain you have chosen (bag seed), work with the plant and get to know it. If its not worth the time, its likely worth finding a strain that is. As you better your understanding of how the plant grows, your ability to scrog the plant will also improve. 

Some strains work well trained early into a bush and then managed through a screen for the remainder of the first few weeks into flower. Others work well by being trained into the screen after meeting it, and then being manipulated to grow horizontally until the screen is filled. And then there are also the plants that do not lend well to training at all and do best in a SOG garden. Know your plants. Its a huge help. 

For indicas that remain squat and close at the internodes, raising lights in order to space them accordingly works for some in order to achieve a more workable plant during training. Once the "bush" has been achieved, and there are enough branches/tops to fill the screen nearly full, the screening work can be done (placing each branch in its proper opening in the screen, removing lower foliage and inadequately lit branching etc.), and the lights can be lowered to the proper distance from the canopy for cola production. 

The best results for us typically come from those tops that remain in a vertical position from the time they begin flowering, until the time they are harvested. This means ensuring that training has been completed and that each branch/top has a vertical position at the time of which flowering begins. Branches that remain leaning or horizontal will respond to their relative position in relationship to gravitational force (see gravitropism), by stretching or elongating in order to re-position vertically (popcorn on a stick Vs Cola/large bud).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 8, 2012)

TRAINING - (Via Fimm or Topping) "What happens and why"
*Apical Dominance*





Growth of the shoot apex (terminal shoot) usually inhibits the development of the lateral buds on the stem beneath. This phenomenon is called apical dominance.
If the terminal shoot of a plant is removed, the inhibition is lifted, and lateral buds begin growth. Gardeners exploit this principle by pruning the terminal shoot of ornamental shrubs, etc. The release of apical dominance enables lateral branches to develop and the plant becomes bushier. The process usually must be repeated because one or two laterals will eventually outstrip the others and reimpose apical dominance.
Apical dominance seems to result from the downward transport of auxin produced in the apical meristem. In fact, if the apical meristem is removed and IAA applied to the stump, inhibition of the lateral buds is maintained.

Read more at: http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/A/Auxin.html


----------



## employedmale (Feb 8, 2012)

mrpete said:


> OG Kush at almost 4 weeks flower.
> View attachment 2043252


Is that one plant??


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, how many clones would you stick under a 4x4 screen?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 8, 2012)

ilovemaryj90 - Depends on the clones, their size, strain, etc. 

Thanks for visiting us, first post! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thx dude, i guess the better question would be what would work better, 20 clones in an ebb and flow, or 2 in a dwc bucket set up


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 8, 2012)

*"I guess the better question
I would still judge that based on the same principles as I would have for the first question. There is quite the resource here, and enough information to likely answer most any question you may have. Most questions these days are several times repeated and answered in pages past. I have no problems rephrasing things for someone, but my time unfortunately is limited at best, and if yours by chance is not, I would suggest and hope you could take some time to read through some of the contents. If you get to the point where you need or would like further clarification, I would be happy to help. If opinions are what you seek, I am sure many here would be happy to lend you their own. 

Maybe elaborate a bit further on your situation/setup/strains etc. and we can toss you a bone buddy. Without further knowing what the situation lends to, It would be nearly impossible to even give an opinion. Ebb and flow is more stationary a set up than I prefer to operate in scrog personally, but I have seen it done well. GreenLab posted some nice shots of a table setup with ebb n flow recently, take a gander through the thread, you may be pleased at what you find.
Woodsmantoker*


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thx again man. Ive been through dozens and dozens of pages and am just trying to figure out the best set up.

I have a 600 watt hps lamp and have 4 mother blueberrys. I cant decide which would give me a bigger yield, 2 clones grown scrog under the 600, or 12 clones grown normally, guess i can just do it and see what i get


----------



## 619OG (Feb 9, 2012)

Woodsman - Thank you for taking the time to give me such an in-depth response to my question, it is greatly appreciated and the best help I have received so far here! Definitely deserves a fat bong toke  lol

As for the pictures posted yes those are up to date I took the ones with the screen right before my post and the other pic is from a couple of days earlier. I raised the lights as well when I installed the screen with the hope they would stretch more so glad to see positive feedback on that thank you!
Also I know I have some time before i hit the screen which has allowed me to ponder long and hard as you said and do a lot of research but these babies are seeds of ken's cut and there aren't many journals from seed. I have found a lot of god information though and taking in what you said I've got a good design of how I want to train the girls on the screen now. Thank you for all the advice i'll keep updating!

My biggest concern still is the fimmed area. I've been debating just topping it off and jus not worrying about the extra growth, what do you think since I've fimmed already? Oh yea sorry also what about raising plants that are shorter to the screen to ensure training on the screen at the same time? Any negative effects of that? 

Thank you all again for your time and help, any feedback is helpful and appreciated, everyone's knowledge and experience are all welcome


----------



## soldier coleone (Feb 9, 2012)

alright im doing a scrog i flipped already and im aware of the stretch but when is the best time to bend them under the screen? when they first wake up or when reason being is i snapped the hell outta one of my main tops and all of the other branches are getting hard to bend


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 9, 2012)

Time of day isn't gonna affect whether or not you break them when training.. That said, I like training at lights-on, as the plants reach towards the light all day instead of remaining tucked until lights on anyway.

Also, a picture of my ScroG. Left to Right- 3 platinum OG, 3 purple kush, 3 super lemon haze, day 12 from flip.


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 9, 2012)

619OG said:


> Oh yea sorry also what about raising plants that are shorter to the screen to ensure training on the screen at the same time? Any negative effects of that?
> 
> Thank you all again for your time and help, any feedback is helpful and appreciated, everyone's knowledge and experience are all welcome


Only negative is that you may find an underfilled center and crowded outer area of the plant's footprint. Being that you're suddenly bringing all this undergrowth to the screen, it takes time for those shoots to try and catch up. Meanwhile, the rest of the plant will still be going full-bore. I've done it to numerous plants with no real negatives, just try to do it at least a week or two before flower, and don't go too aggressive before you get a feel for what the plant will do in response. Woodsman may have some better advice, just my two cents from my little experience with scrogging.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 9, 2012)

She was a real beauty to grow... Got around 3 oz of topshelf off a 250w CMH. This is day 61 right before she went into dark, smells amazing like sour lemons!

View attachment 2049177View attachment 2049178View attachment 2049179


----------



## Decepticon (Feb 10, 2012)

looking great mike


----------



## lilindian (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn mike, goin in hard, wish i had a screen like that...

U've given me a few things to think about.. Again


----------



## Elvis1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an 4x8 ft. frame covered with 4in. fencing one 1000w halide,on a literal 4 plants in 18 gallon totes,I use Blackjack ferts.At American agriculture,out of Portland,free delivery.I use the recommended products,humic acid,water conditioner according to Black jack instructions.Promix and a little foliar feeding.this is an almost foolproof system.I grow for one month or to fill the screen,then turn to flower.I yield about a pound every three months,very consistently.Any Ideas to perhaps enhance this,I have traded in my water for soil and am very happy with the results and simplicity of this system.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2012)

Elvis1 said:


> I have an 4x8 ft. frame covered with 4in. fencing one 1000w halide,on a literal 4 plants in 18 gallon totes,I use Blackjack ferts.At American agriculture,out of Portland,free delivery.I use the recommended products,humic acid,water conditioner according to Black jack instructions.Promix and a little foliar feeding.this is an almost foolproof system.I grow for one month or to fill the screen,then turn to flower.I yield about a pound every three months,very consistently.Any Ideas to perhaps enhance this,I have traded in my water for soil and am very happy with the results and simplicity of this system.


Any pics,... Eh Huh.... Lol...

Edit: Welcome along buddy..


----------



## mr.green123 (Feb 13, 2012)

View attachment 2056411View attachment 2056412View attachment 2056413


----------



## budolskie (Feb 15, 2012)

trying my first scrog with g-13 haze in a 3x3ft space with about 8ft in height here is a pic of them i have just started to train about a week ago and just reppoted them into 10ltr buckets on saturday


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 15, 2012)

think ima get ready to try my first scrog


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 16, 2012)

So... I want to make scrog BUT I'm currently growing some LSt thing is... At least u need 3 months for scrog right? In order to train it to the fence and then flower, but in LST u can just veg on other side as long as u want and then just switch to 12/12 whenever u lyk so in which case u get more yielding? 2 months LST or 3 months scrog check my current grow.

Ps i didn't wanted to just go into scrog without even know how to LST a plant


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 16, 2012)

Depends if you do permanent screens or individual/moveable units. I veg'd mine and LST'd them to prep them for the screen, then dropped them into the cab under the screen and veg for another month before flowering. So yes it takes longer, but here's what it does:





That's a 3x8 foot cab with 3x10ft screen and 1400 watts. I don't think LST can compete in this situation. FWIW, I'm LST'ing my Tahoe OG's that are in Waterfarm units in a 5x10 tent because I don't have a space restriction, but for small cabs like ^^ that one, I think scrogging and packing in as much light as possible is the way to go for maximizing potential yield.




lilindian said:


> Damn mike, goin in hard, wish i had a screen like that...
> 
> U've given me a few things to think about.. Again


Your last grow did the same for me. Helped convince me to veg longer than everyone was telling me to lol...it's paying off.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 16, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> So... I want to make scrog BUT I'm currently growing some LSt thing is... At least u need 3 months for scrog right? In order to train it to the fence and then flower, but in LST u can just veg on other side as long as u want and then just switch to 12/12 whenever u lyk so in which case u get more yielding? 2 months LST or 3 months scrog check my current grow.
> 
> Ps i didn't wanted to just go into scrog without even know how to LST a plant


You can use screens more for support to. My plants are topped (LST on the stubborn strains) to branch out. Then after vegging about 5 weeks to a small shrub I place them under the screen, drop it right to the canopy height and then flower away. Vegging in the Scrog just lets you branch the plant out really well, but it can be accomplished through topping/fimming/lst also. In my situation the screen acts more as a support system than a training system. I tuck the shoots the first 10-12 days and then let them come through. Not a true scrog but many ways to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 19, 2012)

*

'"Not a true scrog but many ways to accomplish the same goal."

Everything else you said was spot on! ​
​
*


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 20, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> *
> 
> '"Not a true scrog but many ways to accomplish the same goal."
> 
> ...


woodsman how are you pal


----------



## budolskie (Feb 20, 2012)

so here i am back again with couple more pictures of my g.13 im lst'ing to go under a net 3x3 ft the net i have is 1" square holes there is 1 ft inbetween top of 10ltr pots and where im placing net any ideas or anything how to make this better il be uploading pictures every few days once they grow up the net hiegth as i have just tied them down. any help or ideas please leave them


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 18, 2012)

1st scrog Some opinions please is this ready for 12/12 ? thanks TCD


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 20, 2012)

Fire away scroggers


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 20, 2012)

thank god i was stupid bored without this thread


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 20, 2012)

I,ve taken my photo of it, i got bored waiting for a reply ? Who,s available ? should i upload it again ? thanks TCD


----------



## joel203 (Mar 20, 2012)

Could I use milk crates? I'm a bit like Homer Simpson and his spice rack when it comes to useing tools.


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 20, 2012)

here is my setup 

View attachment 2079992


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry Folks, 

RIU lost about three weeks of info here. I locked the thread as to avoid others posting something that could also possibly have been lost. Simultaneously our admin was away. Seems to be resolved however, I had not backed up the thread as I am now, (stupid me) and was hoping someone else might have saved information posted over the last few? If not, we truck on. 

Anyone who was trying to get questions out there to be answered, lets start fresh please. Post em up, I will do what I can. 

On behalf of RIU, our apologies. 
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2012)

Trichomedome - Avoid using photobucket.

Sorry fella if I missed something, shoot from the hip on that one again and I will get at ya buddy, sorry pal. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 21, 2012)

Ideal budy i,ll get a photo in tonight thanks TCD


----------



## arandomhero05 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kessil H350 WaterFarm SCRoG....


----------



## budolskie (Mar 21, 2012)

g-13 haze scrog 20 days 12/12


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2012)

arandomhero05 said:


> Kessil H350 WaterFarm SCRoG....



I have seen this done a few times, and where the uprights/legs meet the bucket, if you add one more 45 or 90 elbow fitting, it could reach just inside the lip edge of the bucket or be placed just outside (more ideal). Then you screw right threw the bucket into the pvc. Secure enough to pick the inner bucket up and out... 


Thanks for posting, keep us up!

WOodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2012)

arandomhero05: Hydro and permeable surfaces don't go hand and hand in a tent set up so well, you may want to loose the blanket on the floor before chancing mold/mildew issues. Whats its purpose, maybe I can help you with a product that would suit your needs with less chance of being problematic? 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2012)

budolskie said:


> g-13 haze scrog 20 days 12/12



Those haze are a stringy scrog eh? I have my share  

What made you decide to go g-13? curious. I think we should get a bit more into good scrog strains around these parts, for folks that have not spent time with cannabis trellising. The super sativa's and Hazes are a challenge to keep uniform. Obviously not impossible however. We are always working on a list of good scrog strains and any input helps the community. What say you?

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2012)

*SCROG HISTORY:
*


ScrOG-O-RAMALast Updated: 11/25/98 
Read me first
In the scrogorama.zip file is a text file named threads.txt. This is a gathering of 130+ threaded posts on the ScrOG technique when it was first introduced to growers on the Internet in 1997. The threads were taken from posts made to the alt.drugs.pot.cultivation(adpc) news group on Usenet. The entire file is in the Unix mail format. It can be read with any text editor, but I *highly* recommend the following. If your mail or news reader program can import files in the Unix mail format, then import this text file in to an empty folder (if you can createone). Doing so will give you all the posts and replies threaded in the order they originally appeared in adpc (if sorted by date). It will be just like reading the NG posts, only you can do it with your mail or news program, offline. I can't vouch for all mail/news readers, but I will vouch for Agent because I use it, and tried it. It works great. To get it to work with Netscape 3.01 I had to copy the threads.txt file to the Netscape Mail folder with the filename threads (no .txt at the end). When Netscape's Mail window is then opened it will display a "threads" folder with the posts in it. All but one post seems to come out threaded properly.One post is not a NG post, but rather more of a brief readme message. The name of the Subject line is "ScrOG-O-RAMA - Some Q&A's and MiscInfo". Its date, author, and title were written in such a way as to bring it to the top of the list, but this may not always be the case depending on your sorting. I didn't edit anything except for removing some headers, and a couple entire replies that had no ScrOG info. All other replies were left alone, so some may contain partial off topic text. Also some may repeat text found in other posts so be aware that if something you're reading sounds familiar it might be worth skipping. Over time I may delete some redundant quoted text to make for easier reading. As it stands many subject lines simply say something to the order of "ScrOG question", so it's difficult to know what questions which thread answers. I will also modify some of these original subject lines as time goes by to be more descriptive of the content of the thread. Where you see ** text ** enclosed in double asterisks it's my indicator of some topics that will be found in that thread or message."From:" headers were untouched to maintain the mail header format.The original posters email address will appear as they did in the original post to adpc, my apologies if this offends anyone. Let me know if it does and I'll try to edit out your address for future posts. Also my apologies to those from whose posts I may snip redundant text, sigs, or modify the subject line in order to make for an easier to read ScrOG-O-RAMA. I think this gathering of info answers most questions regarding ScrOG. Future threads will be added if new questions arise in them. I may add individual Q&As not from posts too.pH

Link to Scrog-o-rama download and more.


----------



## budolskie (Mar 22, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Those haze are a stringy scrog eh? I have my share
> 
> What made you decide to go g-13? curious. I think we should get a bit more into good scrog strains around these parts, for folks that have not spent time with cannabis trellising. The super sativa's and Hazes are a challenge to keep uniform. Obviously not impossible however. We are always working on a list of good scrog strains and any input helps the community. What say you?
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


i just read g-13 was lovely and had been dying to try a scrog then a read g-13 was good for scrog i also have 22 autos 7 in a half weeks old so i wasnt in a hurry to rush the scrog people rate g 13 really high heres couple pics my autos


----------



## arandomhero05 (Mar 22, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> arandomhero05: Hydro and permeable surfaces don't go hand and hand in a tent set up so well, you may want to loose the blanket on the floor before chancing mold/mildew issues. Whats its purpose, maybe I can help you with a product that would suit your needs with less chance of being problematic?
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Good call wood...just need to make a splash gaurd for the drip ring so I can get rid of the blanket...


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 22, 2012)

would 5 weeks be a long enough veg period to do a decent Scrog ?? 5 weeks is as long as i can do so should i Scrog or just LST?


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 22, 2012)

Heres A Pick Of My DIY Waterfarm With Attached Screen.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2012)

Post em folks!


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 22, 2012)

I,m wondering is this ready to flower, thanks folks TCD it,s 1.5 m3 screen


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry Guys My Last Post Only Post 1 Pic Heres Some More

View attachment 2083051View attachment 2083052View attachment 2083050View attachment 2083049


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 22, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I,m wondering is this ready to flower, thanks folks TCD it,s 1.5 m3 screen


Depends on the stretch, have you grown it before? if you know it will stretch a sig amount, then yes it is ready. If it's heavy indica dom I would veg til the screen is damn near full.


INJECTED RESPONSE BY WOODSMANTOKER: "Agreed"
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 2083122View attachment 2083123View attachment 2083125View attachment 2083121


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 22, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Depends on the stretch, have you grown it before? if you know it will stretch a sig amount, then yes it is ready. If it's heavy indica dom I would veg til the screen is damn near full.


Thanks budy, i,ve grown it before it,s sk#1 it,s not streachy at all, the last time it only streached 4 to 5 inches ? Thanks someguy TCD


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2012)

budolskie said:


> i just read g-13 was lovely and had been dying to try a scrog then a read g-13 was good for scrog i also have 22 autos 7 in a half weeks old so i wasnt in a hurry to rush the scrog people rate g 13 really high heres couple pics my autos



I am glad you are finding help here. We look forward to seeing more of your work pal. Don't be shy to post. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> would 5 weeks be a long enough veg period to do a decent Scrog ?? 5 weeks is as long as i can do so should i Scrog or just LST?


 Sure thing! Would be a large plant given adequate lighting. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Heres A Pick Of My DIY Waterfarm With Attached Screen.Peace And Hair Grease


 Nice, nice. Very clean proto. I look forward to seeing you work it brother. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Trichomedome,

I am thinking you may want some more time with filling. Whats your lighting looking like when its in place above the canopy, can you give us a shot of the garden in swing?

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2012)

FYI Community:

I wanted to let you folks know that I will be here for direct questions and to help out where needed. I am encouraging others to get involved with answering questions and developing new ideas so I will be on the side lines allowing the community to be a larger part of this thread. Thanks guys for all your contributions and efforts, you are greatly appreciated and your help here is priceless. 

I will begin answering direct questions by adding my response to the original post itself with an editing option given to moderators. So if you are back to the thread looking for a response, check your original posted question for my comments please. 

Thank ya folks!
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 23, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Hey Trichomedome,
> 
> I am thinking you may want some more time with filling. Whats your lighting looking like when its in place above the canopy, can you give us a shot of the garden in swing?
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


here,s a pic it,s a single 600w. I,ve changed the screen, it,s now full size 1.5 m3, and cable tied to the corners "as above" the feet were to much hasle to work around  Thanks TCD


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 23, 2012)

After you change to 12/12 do you still keep tucking shoots under ? Or once it,s ready to flower you leave it ? thanks TCD


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> After you change to 12/12 do you still keep tucking shoots under ? Or once it,s ready to flower you leave it ? thanks TCD


Yes, tuck for the first 7-14 days depending on strains. Pure indica with little stretch I'd tuck 7 days and a 10 week sativa I would tuck for the full 14 days.


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 23, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Yes, tuck for the first 7-14 days depending on strains. Pure indica with little stretch I'd tuck 7 days and a 10 week sativa I would tuck for the full 14 days.


Thanks again someguy for the input TCD........ P.S i see you,ve done blue mystic how did you rate it ?


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 23, 2012)

What about what,s left under the screen ? How tight do you cut the underside, Till now i,ve left the shoots that are within screen range aprox 2" below, everything else is cut off. I,m a 1st time scroger hence the silly questions Thanks TCD


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 23, 2012)

not silly questions.....good ones. i clear all growth under screen in a couple of sessions. i just hit my screen, but will not have time to train much. i have to advance this grow. i have to get away or lose my mind.......lol. gardening is a prison sentence in a way.


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 23, 2012)

i just removed a bunch of leaves and re-positioned new growth


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 23, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> not silly questions.....good ones. i clear all growth under screen in a couple of sessions. i just hit my screen, but will not have time to train much. i have to advance this grow. i have to get away or lose my mind.......lol. gardening is a prison sentence in a way.


I was told years back your posesions will end up posesing you . Very true indeed imo. I,ve taken the underside of a bit at a time, but it,s now time for the last folige to be removed.

*** I believe life without ganga, would be a prison sentence far worse my friend!*** 
Woodsmantoker~ 


Sorry another question, when the leading heads are growing out and they have the next branches and the tip together ? is it best to leave it put the shoot out it,s self or is it best taken and spaced out. I hope that makes sense if not i,ll sort a photo, i,d do it just now but it,s a grolux bulb that,s in. there crap for photo,s. Btw i,ve been experimenting with mixing hps and m.h during veg  the dual spec apears to create bigger leafs and the m.h keeps them in check with regards to node spacing.  It,s hardly sceintific but it,s what i see. can anyone comment on this aproach ??? thanks folks TCD

*** Thanks for your patients while the thread was under repair. I may not be picking out exactly what your asking and you may need to rephrase it however; If your asking about training into the screen and weather or not to allow tips and the internode below it, to emerge through the screen and on above?, I would suggest this as a rule of thumb: allow all tops/tips/and what growth comes with, to grow vertically above the screen the same distance from one hole to the next (or two). Once that distance has been gained in vertical height, it can be pulled back down through, and over to the next open space. If the tip/top makes it to a new opening, place the tip up through that hole insuring adequate lighting, and repeat... Hope this addresses your question, if not, shoot again pal.***
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 23, 2012)

your question kinda confused me lol


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 27, 2012)

THE THREAD SHOULD BE REPAIRED AT THIS POINT HOWEVER: If anyone experiences troubles, please contact the site admin or myself. Thank you, and I appreciate you all for having been so patient.


----------



## Oriah (Mar 27, 2012)

3-19-12 TGA Jillybean 20 days into flower. GL80, 400w CMH, 10gal air pot of soiless


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 28, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I was told years back your posesions will end up posesing you . Very true indeed imo. I,ve taken the underside of a bit at a time, but it,s now time for the last folige to be removed.
> 
> *** I believe life without ganga, would be a prison sentence far worse my friend!***
> Woodsmantoker~
> ...


Thanks budy that,s exactly what i was meaning.
Also i have another question about the stuff under the screen, There are leafs above the screen but originate from below it. Aprox 50% of them are big fan type leafs i,m a bit hesitant on removing these ? what should i do with them ? thanks Woodsmantoker. I,m glad the thread is up and running again top notch TCD


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 28, 2012)

TCD

Foliage removal is controversial to say the least. Good rule here is, crowding mean issues and thus clutter must be removed before moisture is trapped and fugal problems arise. Shading can be counter productive and if tucking is not an option, removal is likely the better choice. Folks, when your scrog is a mass of bush above the screen, think support. You will need it. In our gardens, a secondary trellis simply for support is added to catch towering colas. GL

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 28, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> TCD
> 
> Foliage removal is controversial to say the least. Good rule here is, crowding mean issues and thus clutter must be removed before moisture is trapped and fugal problems arise. Shading can be counter productive and if tucking is not an option, removal is likely the better choice. Folks, when your scrog is a mass of bush above the screen, think support. You will need it. In our gardens, a secondary trellis simply for support is added to catch towering colas. GL
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Thanks Woodsmantoker i know for a fact there,s moister getting traped where the leafs lie over each other it,s very crowded so i,ll remove them, Also i,ve got pea netting to use for a second support, i just hope i need it lol
Thanks Woodsmantoker you,re a great help regards TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 28, 2012)

i think i might start flowering mine then i can start work on another project


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr. Decepticon: we have itchy scissor fingers do we? 

Where you at in your fill pal?

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 29, 2012)

*QUESTIONS FOR THE MASSES*: 
Does a given strain have a set production cap? At what point is a cannabis plant unable to produce more? If a plant is capable of say 5 pounds outdoors, what happens when you train the same plant into a larger plant than it was when producing that amount, then flower? These are the questions that SCROG can answer.

Who's up for challenges?

Lets change the game.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 29, 2012)

MMJ states limit on plant count, and typically limit the amount possessed to a said "usable" amount. I question, as do many, where and at what point does cannabis truly become "usable"? Most likely that's not a bag our opposition would like opened in court. Now I for years and years, have fought the stereotypical perception that cannabis use means smoking it. Though regardless I still find that in almost all arguments on cannabis use as a medication, positions are formulated from a perspective that combustion of raw cannabis (and that which may consequently be on it/in it) certainly occurs. What is often missed however, is the advantage that these stereotypes give MMJ supporters. If a jury is predisposed to the notion that cannabis is smoked, arguments that wet cannabis is not usable stand quite firm. When the plant is still growing, it is hard to argue that amount as usable... Thus, if the market changes with the times, cannabis can be obtained non-usable and the effort of dry/cure can be placed in the hands of the user or "middle man", eliminating the chances of contamination even further. I pose this for the community because I would also like to propose the idea that our limitations as patients only pertains truly, to our ability to thinking outside the box. I suggest we do the opposite. As scroggers, we know that plant limitations do not necessarily limit our ability to produce. What I would also like to suggest here today, is that some individuals take on the challenge of addressing the question of how much one plant is capable of producing using scrog. This "how much is possible" question arises in online cannabis related forums however, as scroggers have a serious ability to take the argument out of contention, and leave the question more, what are YOU able to produce. I myself am quite aware that trellising cannabis can give you a much larger plant than is perceived possible. The amount produced from that plant then, also is commonly perceived as impossible. Now, standard growing practices do not necessarily give you the foresight to plan accordingly. Standard lighting, feeding, reservoirs, etc. can all be altered to meet most any demand however, this is where innovation is required. These are the things that limit most from considering something like this. However, knowing it is possible, changes not only our goals, but our market and the products being produced for it, and would likely become more commonly addressed by innovators within the industry making it more feasible for the common folk. I would like to challenge some of you to take this on. I have. I know now, that our ideas of what the cannabis plant is capable of are often naive and supported by those same limitations mentioned above. If you have questions or need ideas, I would be happy to share. GL! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 29, 2012)

i do love cutting away leaves i found less leaves = more light penetration, i dont like the tucking method it just gets in the way of new growth 

i didnt fill out like the last grow but some branches come out past the bucket
this strain has given me problems from the start i figured id flower it and move on to something eles


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 29, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> i do love cutting away leaves i found less leaves = more light penetration, i dont like the tucking method it just gets in the way of new growth
> 
> i didnt fill out like the last grow but some branches come out past the bucket
> this strain has given me problems from the start i figured id flower it and move on to something eles


The leafs your taking of are feeding they shoots already, A plant aranges it,s most sensitive leafs to the outside of the plant imho only remove ones that have to be. Also ime plants thats had the main fan leafs removed during flowering yeild less ? TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 29, 2012)

i only remove during veg i rarely remove anything during flowering


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 30, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> i only remove during veg i rarely remove anything during flowering


This is a joke of a thread ? You Should have left it closed. It,s not persona,l it,s just questions take days if at all to get answers. TCD


----------



## kingsalomon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys what u think about?
4 weeks from little clones
4000 hps
i transplant in a bigger pots today.
I want give babyes 3 more weeks veg.
I place screen today.is too early?
I steal screen from a pubblic garden.should be dangerous for parassite ??
Im afraid same fungus in there.but i wash it several times and disinfected
you think position of plants are good?
Tanx farmers
lot of respect


----------



## unity (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheers fellow scroggers 
It's that time again, got a nice scrog going with some blackwater laddies.


----------



## trichomedome (Mar 31, 2012)

kingsalomon said:


> Hi guys what u think about?
> 4 weeks from little clones
> 4000 hps
> i transplant in a bigger pots today.
> ...


Did you use bleach or a similar sterile cleaner ? H2o2 is good for a sterile finish. It will be fine if you,ve used bleach or the likes of. atb TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Mar 31, 2012)

woodsman i was thinking if someone had the time they could make a tut how to make scrog screens of different styles


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 1, 2012)

Nothing ever happens here ?


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 1, 2012)

been kinda dead unless you are posting bud porn and such


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> been kinda dead unless you are posting bud porn and such


Yes but people are looking for scrog advice here, i put the same question into general growing and got 5 or 6 replys the 1st night of posting lol. regards decepticon TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 2, 2012)

i suppose i can help with questions the best i can


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 4, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> i suppose i can help with questions the best i can


Thanks budy i,ll get back to you some time. But imo you,re better putting your questions where most people are going to veiw them, i maybe wrong but only me and yourself have visited here over the last week. I,ve just started 12/12 on friday here,s a pic. What about you where are you at just now with your project ? regards TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 4, 2012)

you are gonna be hella happy come harvest time!!, 

my project took many turns only having 2 plants going 1 was fried and the other eh root/ph problms i put it outside which from the looks of its doing okay now outside

i started another project tho, just waitin for it to break ground


----------



## unity (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright, so let's get the tread going again. I'm 31days 12/12 and currently on my first pro mix run. I have always done strict hydro (hydroton medium), so there is a little learning curve for me here ha. So far I'm still trying to figure out what the best feeding intervals are. 
As on scrogging, most peeps that I see scrog, flip too early, thereby not filling the screen and basically just use the screen as plant support. I think that scrogging a strain at least twice is necessary to be able to hit your 'flip' right, other then luck I mean lol.

Here are some of my latest at 31 days 12/12:


Btw, nice scrog tcd, it will be a bumper harvest for you


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 4, 2012)

unity said:


> Alright, so let's get the tread going again. I'm 31days 12/12 and currently on my first pro mix run. I have always done strict hydro (hydroton medium), so there is a little learning curve for me here ha. So far I'm still trying to figure out what the best feeding intervals are.
> As on scrogging, most peeps that I see scrog, flip too early, thereby not filling the screen and basically just use the screen as plant support. I think that scrogging a strain at least twice is necessary to be able to hit your 'flip' right, other then luck I mean lol.
> 
> Here are some of my latest at 31 days 12/12:
> ...


Well i hope so  Do you mean that in the sense of knowing the plant,s streach etc ? That,s a fine display of bud btw impresive unity TCD 

Decepticon Good luck with the new grow budy


----------



## unity (Apr 4, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Well i hope so  Do you mean that in the sense of knowing the plant,s streach etc ? That,s a fine display of bud btw impresive unity TCD
> 
> Decepticon Good luck with the new grow budy


Yeah, your screen is nearly full, you might get some bud in the screen, but keep putting them under until the stretch is done, or they will crowd each other out resulting in leggy shoots without much bud development. At least that has been my experience


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah last time i didnt keep training them into flower and they outgrew the screen by a long ways, especially my sativa girl.

i would totally be doing scrog again (because it still helped) but i just took my screen off my girls to make it easier to move them around... this time i am lowering the floor instead of raising the light which makes it difficult. eventually i plan to have 2 girls >5wks in a scrog while i keep 2 more <5 weeks under it, in separate rdwc systems. it will be perfect.

heres a picture from about 2 weeks ago, the screen has really helped the one I topped on the right. this is about 2 weeks after flip.


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 4, 2012)

so yeah i dont scrog right now, but i am following this thread for sure.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 5, 2012)

do you guys mind if i jump in.
just getting to the interesting bit fliiped a couple of days ago

first up we have 3 barneys morning glories and a bubba 76 over in the back left. she was a few days behind the others as i popped her when one of the morning glories died.







then we have a dutch delight







then i have a sun maiden by ggg







they were all veg'd for 4 weeks. could have gone longer i know but i will show u what happened on my first attempt and u will see why i was a little aprehensive this time around







the strain was barneys farm laughing buddha. absolutely awesome smoke. really upbeat high nice tropical punch smell that just got better and better with a cure. buds were a little airy but i did have some heat issues considering how close it got to the light


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 5, 2012)

Figured I would share some pics of my SCROG. See what you guys think. 
View attachment 2107563View attachment 2107564View attachment 2107565View attachment 2107566

Cheers


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 5, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Figured I would share some pics of my SCROG. See what you guys think.
> View attachment 2107563View attachment 2107564View attachment 2107565View attachment 2107566
> 
> Cheers


maybe prune that bottom 1/3........looks lush


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 5, 2012)

my screens look like they were ripped off of a chicken coop. everyone else has screens that are so nice and neat. i need to clean up my act


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 5, 2012)

*I,m far from an expert* but *imho* you would yield more without the screen, veg it for a bit longer check jsamuels and my screen. Other than that they look 100% healthy tcd

Jsamuel that looks good to me, but i,d take scroglodyte,s advice  his name says it all  Is that eggshell or vynl paint you,ve used ? i can see some sort of shine of the paint, it should only be matt that is used for grow rooms it,s like 30% more reflective. I don,t want to sound analitical but you,ve evidently went to the trouble of doing a decent job in your groom . atb TCD

Oh yeh i have a QUESTION ? 
What do you do when it gets to busy, i,m at the point where lots of holes have 2 shoots coming out them. i was thinking of thining out the thiner shoots ? please advise TCD

Additional air circulation may be required in order to avoid fungal issues. As bud sites develop, choose the better branches for keeps and remove surrounding vegetation that is underdeveloped, sharing space, or crowding developed or potential colas. At that point, if you have those options, keeping an even surface area is quite easy. Remove whats not needed and only keep the most uniform parts. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 5, 2012)

the screen both spreads the plant out to give it more light to the bud sites, and also supports the buds while they flower if you do it right, meaning more energy goes toward budding. This makes your yeild way bigger.

forgetiwashere, that one looks really nice, but the same thing happened to you that did to me, and it looks like your plants outgrew the screen way too fast in flower. you got to keep the plants below it until you see some pistils. still, the screen spreads the plant and definitely increased the yield.


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 5, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I,m far from an expert but imho you would yield more without the screen, "It looks like a fence has fallen on a plant " veg it for a bit longer check jsamuels and my screen. Other than that they look 100% healthy tcd
> 
> Jsamuel that looks good to me, but i,d take scroglodyte,s advice  his name says it all  Is that eggshell or vynl paint you,ve used ? i can see some sort of shine of the paint, it should only be matt that is used for grow rooms it,s like 30% more reflective. I don,t want to sound analitical but you,ve evidently went to the trouble of doing a decent job in your groom . atb TCD
> 
> ...



Yeah the walls are eggshell atm. Is my second grow. First one did not go well as I didnt have good lighting or really know what I was doing at all. For 2nd grow only changed 3 things, lighting, scrog, and nutes. next grow I will end up painting the room and improving the area. Just trying to dial in 1 or 2 things a grow so I learn more and get better. Only growing for personal use so as long as I can yield enough in each grow for myself and my fiance then I am a happy man. Appreciate the feedback as I really was not sure how well it was doing compared to other.

Cheers


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 5, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> maybe prune that bottom 1/3........looks lush


I have been thinking about that and I am torn. I pruned the first 9 inches of the plant. I think for this grow i am going to hold off there and just snip what starts to yellow. Only trying to make 2 or 3 changes in a grow for control reasons. Want to know that everything I am doing is helping and how much it helps. Next crop if this goes well I will prolly go to 12-14" of trim so i can compare my results.

Cheers


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 5, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> my screens look like they were ripped off of a chicken coop. everyone else has screens that are so nice and neat. i need to clean up my act


All my screen is is a 1X1.4" wooden frame that I build, then tacked in linoleum tacks and then strung plumb line across to make the screen. seems to work pretty well.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 5, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> the screen both spreads the plant out to give it more light to the bud sites, and also supports the buds while they flower if you do it right, meaning more energy goes toward budding. This makes your yeild way bigger.
> 
> forgetiwashere, that one looks really nice, but the same thing happened to you that did to me, and it looks like your plants outgrew the screen way too fast in flower. you got to keep the plants below it until you see some pistils. still, the screen spreads the plant and definitely increased the yield.


yeah thanks mufastaa, that is exactly what happened veg'd till i thought the screen was full then flipped and stretched devastated me. thats why this time i flipped a lot earlier and i will continue to train until i see flowers forming then i will let the colas stack up. i did a little vanilla kush grow this same way it was about the size of the dutch delight and i pulled 10 oz off of it dry so yeah im less concerned about filling my screen now and more concerned about plant height and quality.

im selecting a keeper from this round i have already taken clones of everything so whichever one i decide to keep i will then run clones in the tent with the 4 pots. i think once i run a strain a few times i will be able to dial it in perfectly to get the most from my screens until then im just going to lean on the side of caution.

im thinking the morning glory or dutch delight will be my keeper. one of the morning glories just has so many bud sights on the screen its not funny you probably cant tell from the pic but the one in the back right has over 30 tops already and i imagine will have a few more by the time stretch ends. if i was running four clones of that one my screen would be filled already and i would have over 120 tops so im thinking as long as that one yields nice size colas and is a good smoke she will be my keeper


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 5, 2012)

i think i have the easiest scrog to make... i just wrapped some string around the 4 corner bars of my tent and then used more string to make the grid in the middle. takes a little time... but im really fast at tying little knots with hemp string now.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 6, 2012)

what can i do if it starts to get to busy on the screen ? I was thinking about thining out the thiner shoots ? It,s been in 12/12 for 1 wk today ? please advise TCD


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah i would trim the smaller ones and raise that screen another 4-6 inches. you got to keep them under until theyre just about done stretching.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 6, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> yeah i would trim the smaller ones and raise that screen another 4-6 inches. you got to keep them under until theyre just about done stretching.


If i lifted it 6" it would pull most of it of ? the tallest shoots are only 4" to 5" tall ? TCD


----------



## iamAK47 (Apr 6, 2012)

Im doing some scrog strain research and have come up with these strain *Whitewidow x big bud , g13 pineapple express, super lemon haze, apollo 11, c99.
*Would be appreciated if someone could elaborate the list with more strains. I done scrog once with c99 and got ALOT of buds, but they were all small ones. I looking for a strain with produces alot of big colas instead for my next scrog. Mainly becausee big cola strains are better for lollipoping imo*. *Much appreciated


----------



## unity (Apr 6, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> what can i do if it starts to get to busy on the screen ? I was thinking about thining out the thiner shoots ? It,s been in 12/12 for 1 wk today ? please advise TCD


Cheers! OK, If you start thinning a lot, you will loose a lot of yield and slow down the plants in the most important stage of development. If you let them get leggy, bud development beneath the tops will suck and you will think that scrogging sucks ha. 
If the pic was taken at one week 12/12, your stretch should be about over in another week to 10 days, and yes, it will be busy, but keep putting them under, you will be fine. Once it gets to difficult (more break in the process then not) you can also tie them down, tie them out of the way, remove parts of fan leafs that cover major but sites etc. Take a look from underneath the screen and you will see plenty of room there. You can also still better position some of the branches, just pull one back that is in a crowded place and redirect it to a less occupied area. If you have the room, raise the screen a bit, that buys you a lot of room, great advise from the guy above  just make sure to maintain light distance, otherwise they will stretch more to get close to the light again.
Now, it is crucial that you can maintain humidity (below 50% once buds start to form) during flowering, especially within a dense canopy. Several fans gently blowing into the canopy would be great.
Keep posting updated pics, like daily, so we can see how fast they are stretching, and help you out along the way.

BTW, they look great, if you do this right you will be a happy man


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful canopy above! Great use of fencing. I am 9 days into flower myself under my first scrog. I had some 3 foot mothers I figured I'd flower rather than ditch. They are stretching as expected. I put a screen in the closet in the hopes of using the small space most efficiently. The moms were abused for life as I continually raped them for clones. I left only branches which were strongest and formed the flat canopy so they adjusted flawlessly into the screen environment. 

I've never done the screen before but I have to restrain the vertical growth some and get them to spread out more. I've done my final trim a week ago and now I am re-positioning the tips daily to snake under the screen. My screen is about 65-75% consumed and I was curious if the next week or two's final stretch would fill my screen and require me to remove the shelf above the light, so that the light can be raised accordingly. I have some seedlings growing in some humidity domes tonight on that shelf. Rather not move delicate sprouts. If it is inevitable, I could use the Scrog professionals opinion. I try to predict the growth restricted by I fear they will fill this screen and need a foot or so. Again, they were 3 ft at the onset of 12/12. That was a very slow 3ft too because of all the LST, topping, cloning, super-cropping and, FIM I did to them. They have been more abused than any other plant I've grown. What didn't kill them made them stronger and near impervious to minor stressors. 

A few pics below. I started a thread for the grow to review the strain. A link is in my signature.

Pics are 4 days old. I will post new ones here and in the below thread every Monday....if you'll allow it.


----------



## Basis101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just installed my screen last night... At what point do I flip to 12/12 was going to start in 6 days gradually pegging back from 20/4.. I want Max yield so open to suggestions





Have a look here for some pics and more info on another thread

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2109611d1333746272-flower-now-later-photo-1.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2109611d1333746272-flower-now-later-photo-2.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2109611d1333746272-flower-now-later-photo-3.jpg


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 6, 2012)

unity said:


> Cheers! OK, If you start thinning a lot, you will loose a lot of yield and slow down the plants in the most important stage of development. If you let them get leggy, bud development beneath the tops will suck and you will think that scrogging sucks ha.
> If the pic was taken at one week 12/12, your stretch should be about over in another week to 10 days, and yes, it will be busy, but keep putting them under, you will be fine. Once it gets to difficult (more break in the process then not) you can also tie them down, tie them out of the way, remove parts of fan leafs that cover major but sites etc. Take a look from underneath the screen and you will see plenty of room there. You can also still better position some of the branches, just pull one back that is in a crowded place and redirect it to a less occupied area. If you have the room, raise the screen a bit, that buys you a lot of room, great advise from the guy above  just make sure to maintain light distance, otherwise they will stretch more to get close to the light again.
> Now, it is crucial that you can maintain humidity (below 50% once buds start to form) during flowering, especially within a dense canopy. Several fans gently blowing into the canopy would be great.
> Keep posting updated pics, like daily, so we can see how fast they are stretching, and help you out along the way.
> ...


Ah a man talking as if seeing through my eyes  i,m at the point where some damage is starting there,s so many stems under there "that,s not a complaint " i,ve been under and rerouted a few stems it,s getting to be a hassle however as you say another 7 to 10 dys and that,s them normaly ? Thanks for the encoureging compliments chaps, i,ll keep all up to date. P.S Do they look leggy in that photo ? i could not understand why the chap advised me "If you have the room, raise the screen a bit, that buys you a lot of room, great advise from the guy above " The tallest shoots are only 4 or 5 inches above the screen that,s the space i,m trying to maintain ? would that be about right. Thanks again for the advice TCD oh if you look in the photo you can see my roll of twist and tie perfect for the job if needed ?


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 6, 2012)

Basis101 said:


> Just installed my screen last night... At what point do I flip to 12/12 was going to start in 6 days gradually pegging back from 20/4.. I want Max yield so open to suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was taken on the 9th of march if you look back you,ll see it now, after 4 weeks and also see when i fliped to 12/12 atb TCD


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 6, 2012)

Those are some gnarly buckets. What are those?

-Dude


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 6, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> Those are some gnarly buckets. What are those?
> 
> -Dude


They are air pots budy, if you can get them try at least one if not for you try one for me  , "there only £1 more than a std pot" and they are fkn awesome a root system second to none through air prunning the roots ? "google it". I read all the bull and thought yeh,yeh then needed 4 pots so i put the little extra to it and got them wow the bigest upgrade to a system i,ve ever had for sutch a paltry amout of £. atb TCD


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 7, 2012)

I will try a few next round. Do they have sufficient drainage? Thanks for the info.


----------



## unity (Apr 7, 2012)

Man, loving the pots there, going to look into these!


----------



## unity (Apr 7, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Ah a man talking as if seeing through my eyes  i,m at the point where some damage is starting there,s so many stems under there "that,s not a complaint " i,ve been under and rerouted a few stems it,s getting to be a hassle however as you say another 7 to 10 dys and that,s them normaly ? Thanks for the encoureging compliments chaps, i,ll keep all up to date. P.S Do they look leggy in that photo ? i could not understand why the chap advised me "If you have the room, raise the screen a bit, that buys you a lot of room, great advise from the guy above " The tallest shoots are only 4 or 5 inches above the screen that,s the space i,m trying to maintain ? would that be about right. Thanks again for the advice TCD oh if you look in the photo you can see my roll of twist and tie perfect for the job if needed ?


Hi TCD, I send you a PM. 
Raising the screen a view inches without initially raising the light will buy you a view days worth of growth (space wise). If you do raise the light at the same time the plants will accelerate their stretch something like that: "Hey now, where did the light go, everybody lets grow faster it is trying to get away", sound silly, but that is what I hear them saying to each other lol. Once the stretch is done, the light can be adjusted to a more maintainable distance. I not iced that you do not have a 'cooled hood', how do you maintain canopy temps & humidity in that tent?

Kind


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 7, 2012)

unity said:


> Hi TCD, I send you a PM.
> Raising the screen a view inches without initially raising the light will buy you a view days worth of growth (space wise). If you do raise the light at the same time the plants will accelerate their stretch something like that: "Hey now, where did the light go, everybody lets grow faster it is trying to get away", sound silly, but that is what I hear them saying to each other lol. Once the stretch is done, the light can be adjusted to a more maintainable distance. I not iced that you do not have a 'cooled hood', how do you maintain canopy temps & humidity in that tent?
> 
> Kind


 There,s a fan blowing between the light and canopy there,s is also an ecotech x2 150 fans imo masive overkill i can keep my room at 28c even in the hotest of weather, and i,m only running the fans at 30% trying to keep any Noise from my neibours.


----------



## Glenjamin (Apr 7, 2012)

hey guys here some scrog i think lolView attachment 2111420View attachment 2111421


----------



## Truro's Saint (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know if I'm butting in or not here guys... just wanted to post my scrog setup. It's my first ever grow, and I decided to go with scrog due to height restrictions. I'm having great success (at least, I believe I am), having just flipped 2 weeks ago. Here's a couple pics, and a link to my grow journal as well. Much love to the community, everyone...


          

*Check out my journal guys!*​


----------



## unity (Apr 8, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> There,s a fan blowing between the light and canopy there,s is also an ecotech x2 150 fans imo masive overkill i can keep my room at 28c even in the hotest of weather, and i,m only running the fans at 30% trying to keep any Noise from my neibours.


Awsome, blessed are the basements ha. My climate zone is a bitch, AC, dehumid, chiller etc. all needed if I want to grow year around


----------



## unity (Apr 8, 2012)

Truro's Saint said:


> Don't know if I'm butting in or not here guys... just wanted to post my scrog setup. It's my first ever grow, and I decided to go with scrog due to height restrictions. I'm having great success (at least, I believe I am), having just flipped 2 weeks ago. Here's a couple pics, and a link to my grow journal as well. Much love to the community, everyone...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2112419 View attachment 2112420 View attachment 2112421 View attachment 2112422 View attachment 2112423 View attachment 2112424 View attachment 2112425 View attachment 2112426 View attachment 2112427 View attachment 2112428 View attachment 2112429
> ...


Cheers! I think as long as it has something to do with scrogging you can bud in all you want. Even though in my book, as long as you put the bud in, you are always welcome 
Looks great, and you have plenty of room on your screen.

Kind


----------



## unity (Apr 8, 2012)

Starting week 6 on Monday! Got 4 different strains in there lol, 3 of them just kind a bud in so to speak. The 4 in the middle are Blackwater, the black pot on the outside is a hindu kush, then we have a Romulan and a bubba in the blue pots. The Blackwaters are starting to turn dark, I'm contemplating lowering my night time temps a bit in order to help this out a bit. My humidity is higher then usual, but so are my growth rates, just got to watch it closely he he.
View attachment 2112460View attachment 2112448View attachment 2112451View attachment 2112452View attachment 2112453View attachment 2112454View attachment 2112455View attachment 2112456View attachment 2112457View attachment 2112450View attachment 2112458View attachment 2112459View attachment 2112449


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 8, 2012)

Figured I would share a few pics of the end of week 1 of flowering cycle. Scrog is pretty full, can any of you folks that have done scrog for a while let me know if i should stop tucking branches now? Thanks.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi folks a little update on my screen it,s day 10/11th day. Any comments Welcome thanks TCD
Thanks Decepticon


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 9, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Hi folks a little update on my screen it,s day 10/11th day. Any comments Welcome thanks TCD


Looking fantastic


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 9, 2012)

I,m only using a 600w lamp the tent is 1.5 mtr, Will that light be sufice for the screen bearing in mind the hood i use ? thanks again TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 9, 2012)

As long as your hood gives a good light spread and it is all bathed in light u will be fine. Your hood should be really shallow and have a slope on all four sides to cover that kind of space.


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thought I would share a few more photos of my scrog. Feel free to give any input. This is the 9th day after the 12/12 switch. Cheers

View attachment 2114702View attachment 2114705


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 9, 2012)

ScrOGers unite!!! Theres a tun of great ScrOGers here on RIU, its great we have a place to share. Heres a few pics of my scrog progressing to current date!

LST to get them ready for the screen:




built the screen myself from wood and twine, this was the only way I could get the screen nice and tight and to my exact specs (2.5 feet by 2.5 feet with 2.5 inch squares):




Switched to HPS for flower:




And finally, here they are as of today at the very beginning of their 5th week in flowering!
View attachment 2115099
View attachment 2115102
View attachment 2115106

The link to my journal is in my sig for all the details on my ScrOG


----------



## unity (Apr 10, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I,m only using a 600w lamp the tent is 1.5 mtr, Will that light be sufice for the screen bearing in mind the hood i use ? thanks again TCD


1.5meter = 5x5 feet, that might be a bit much for a 600. I run a 600 as well, my screen measures 4x4 feet and on the outside of my 4x4 I get about 20k lumen. Within the 3x3 I get 50k+ lumen. Keep in mind that under the light they are about 16" away, and on the perimeter they are about 29" away (corners).
Here I took some pics of what buds look like under vs. on the outside of the screen at 5 weeks:
View attachment 2115582 I changed my hood and added a light spreader to the socket this grow, and for the first time I have no burn going on under the light 
View attachment 2115581This is a Blackwater bud @ 5 weeks under about 20,000 lumen (corner of screen)
View attachment 2115580This is a Blackwater bud @ 5 weeks under 50,000+ lumen (close to center)

So, there is a big difference here, in fact I think we could make an argument for switching to a 1000w if I want to maintain a 4x4 (1.2mx1.2m) screen or possibly go to 2 x 600w and size down the screens to 3x3.
I hope this answers some of your questions. A lot of this is trial and error, and logging our experiences, and learning from one anothers mistakes ha.

Kind


----------



## unity (Apr 10, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Figured I would share a few pics of the end of week 1 of flowering cycle. Scrog is pretty full, can any of you folks that have done scrog for a while let me know if i should stop tucking branches now? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2112634View attachment 2112635View attachment 2112636View attachment 2112639View attachment 2112640


Yeah, tuck them under until the buds have formed, and the stretch is close to done (about 2-3 weeks into flower depending on strain light etc.)
When you think, oh man it's getting hard to put them under, put them under once more at least lol.
You do NOT want leggy buds that are 1-2 inches apart from one another, they will be severely under developed since they do not get any side light to speak of.
Looks great man!


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes i kinda thought that. I think the next time i,ll use two 600w a 1000w would be most convienient but the output of two 600,s is to much to ignore imo. thanks TCD

WOW wait a minute i have my reflector hanging on a light mover + the parabolic = not a clue ? comment welcome. TCD


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 10, 2012)

Lotta nice lookin screens in here. Harvest started last week for me  More upgrades to follow


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking well packed budy what weight would you geustimate ?  good going TCD


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe 27-30oz? Roughly 3 per plant, probably a bit more for some. I'll know for sure soon enough.


----------



## napalmm (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi There! I'm definitely set on making a SCroG for my next grow. I've always had problems making the most of my space, and i'm also done with soil, so i'm pretty much decided on a DWC SCROG (DWC mostly for cost, i already have the air pumps and the growing medium, so that's 2 less things to buy). Some background:

Grow area: 1.2 x 1.2m tent (4 x 4').
Lights: 600w and 400w HPS Light for flowering (I think i'll start with the 600w only and then if i feel like it i might add the 400w one)
400w MH for veg
Ventilation is covered (I can't remember exact CFM but the calculation was ok for an air change per minute).
I'm planning to use 4 5gal buckets (no main res for the moment, each bucket will be managed individually), might start with 3 the first time to get the hang of it as i have 3 different strains at hand (clones, AK48, Hash Plant and Nebula, all with almost the same proven flowering time).

My main concern is how to access the buckets to drain, measure pH/EC and clean them when doing res changes. I'm planning to have drain ports installed on each bucket (and to have them raised around a foot from the floor).

The best solution i've come up with is to have the buckets raised, to have drain ports, and to have the lids of each bucket attached to the screen frame, so i can remove the bucket entirely and the lid will hold the net pot/roots (i'm planning to have some spare buckets to facilitate swaps too).

Here's a sketch of what i'm planning to do (remember that the lids will be attached to the 1" PVC frame):







Feedback will be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 11, 2012)

I can,t coment on dwc but removing buckets from underneath the screen will be a major pain. If you have them elevated why not connect them togther with, top hats and 15/20mm plastic pipe and have a single lower drain tap ? Also you can buy a pre made screen, if you,re going to make one like the sketch you,ll be cheaper. That would be an ideal way to set your pots and screen up nice and roomy  atb with your grow TCD


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah i have the same problem. what you need to do is make an undercurrent system with another bucket that has a water pump in it and connect it to all the others.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 12, 2012)

and one of my other plants







admittedly i could have spent longer in veg but guess what im still learning...


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 12, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> well i just wanted to say i was in here 1 week ago and some of you nice people shit on my grow, and i quote " your plants look like a fence fell on them and u will yield better without the screen"
> 
> well im not surprised this thread is so slow.
> 
> ...


Hey I wasnt here when people were giving you shit but its looking pretty good now so you showed them! Dont let a few angry people get you down. Im new here but from what I can tell the majority of RIU members just want to help you succeed. Keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah that guy that said that was *(RUDE)*. and your screen looks good. veg was fine, if anything i would raise it up another inch, because its still growing and you dont want the buds too far above the screen.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 12, 2012)

Or pull those branches down and train them out since it looks like you still have some room on the right and left side to fill


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree, I would tie down the ones that are the highest and try to fill in any blanks there may be. I think those scrogs look great. 

-Dude'r


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 13, 2012)

I had no intention of posting in this thread again but I feel this has been blown out of proportion. Yes it is true I didnr like the way tcd went about offering advice but and I vented which in hindsight was a stupid thing to do I had no intention of causing this much havoc


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 13, 2012)

I would like to make a proper apology to tcd for all this crap. I understand you were just offering advice. I hope all this can be resolved without too much more drama.


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 13, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Hi folks a little update on my screen it,s day 10/11th day. Any comments Welcome thanks TCD
> Thanks Decepticon


well i think that saying a fence on the plants would decrease yield in a scroggers thread is a bit ignorant, especially when i see that you have an excellent scrog yourself TCD made out of (what else?) a fence just 2 pages back. how could you think it decreases yield?

i apologize for offending you, i think you are a good grower.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 13, 2012)

Lets put the drama in the past and focus on the future. Lots of people will be reading this thread to learn about ScrOGing and they wont want to wade through pages of us arguing just to find the information.[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]* F*[/FONT]orgetiwashere's scrog looks great and trichomedome is a accomplished grower himself. Sounds like all good things to me! 

While Im here i think ill share a shot of my canopy I took last night just after the lights went out. In my opinion it looks a lot better using a flash with the lights out then it does under the HPS, this way you can see the true colors:

View attachment 2120589


----------



## cindysid (Apr 13, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> ScrOGers unite!!! Theres a tun of great ScrOGers here on RIU, its great we have a place to share. Heres a few pics of my scrog progressing to current date!
> 
> LST to get them ready for the screen:
> View attachment 2115084
> ...


 That is beautiful! I wanna do one...where did you learn your technique? I have thought about doing one in an old wire dog carrier. I would have to do one outside. I don't have good lights yet.


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 13, 2012)

cindysid said:


> That is beautiful! I wanna do one...where did you learn your technique? I have thought about doing one in an old wire dog carrier. I would have to do one outside. I don't have good lights yet.


Thanks cindysid I really appreciate that! Most of my learning came from following ScrOGers grow journals over at GrassCity but I recently converted over to RollItUp, this is where its at! If I were you id follow a few journals of scrogs so you can see what different people do and who gets the best results and then build your own strategy from that. Aside from reading online I got some hands on help from one of my good friends who grows, he has never done a ScrOG though. It basically came from obsessing over grow journals for a few months prior to getting started. I also recently picked up Edd Rosenthals grow book which i definitely recommend, so much great information!



trichomedome said:


> It,s worth noteing when the naturalist has taken his photo,s. hps light are no good at all for a good photo. So if your using hps and taking photo,s you,re best to be ready at lights off. TCD


Yeah my MH bulb was great for pictures but as soon as i switched to HPS all my pictures look yellow and are covered in black bars its pretty shitty. The only problem with taking pictures in the dark is that my camera can focus on the plants so the pics are kinda blurry... The ultimate setup might be to wait till your HPS is off and then use a secondary light source to light your plants up enough your camera can focus before taking a picture with flash. Ill try that next time.


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

I use a clip light with a cool white cfl for that purpose. Any hardware store for 10 bucks probably. 

-Dude


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude[/QUOTE] The ultimate setup might be to wait till your HPS is off and then use a secondary light source to light your plants up enough your camera can focus before taking a picture with flash. Ill try that next time.

I use a clip light with a cool white cfl for that purpose. Any hardware store for 10 bucks probably.

There,s always someone who,s thought of something, spot on duder cheap and effective. TCD


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

They are easy to maneuver too. I have noticed that my Droid takes a better picture than either of my cameras, or my iPhone. I'd love to know how people take such close ups of the thrichomes and the like. Anyone have a clue?

-Dude'r


----------



## lighting (Apr 14, 2012)

Hell i will post mine 4 plant scrog 4 pound harvest  enjoy


----------



## Sencha (Apr 14, 2012)

How would I move a Srog from my veg room to my flower room? Best ideas?

I'm going to try this when my coco gets here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lighting (Apr 14, 2012)

Sencha said:


> How would I move a Srog from my veg room to my flower room? Best ideas?
> 
> I'm going to try this when my coco gets here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


well first off i would use a tote rather then pots more plants dont mean more yield so what you can do is make some kinbd of like TV dinner tray rather then top being a solid piece make it like a scrog tble now place the legs in the for corners of the tote and its easily can be moved you understand ??? make a table for legs place it in the corners of your tote grow them into your scrog place them in flower


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 14, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> They are easy to maneuver too. I have noticed that my Droid takes a better picture than either of my cameras, or my iPhone. I'd love to know how people take such close ups of the thrichomes and the like. Anyone have a clue?
> 
> -Dude'r


Hi duder, this is what you can do. Get a oid dispoable camera, Take the lense out of it. Use two little spots of bluetack to fix the disposable lense in front of your pocket camera/phone lense. this is roughly what you get. BE CAREFULL INSIDE THE DIPOSABLE CAMERA THER,S A CAPACITOR THAT WILL DISCHARGE ON YOU, IF YOU,RE NOT CAREFULL, NOT LETHAL BUT QUITE SORE . let us see your results duder. TCD
I presume this is what you meant ?


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 14, 2012)

Also you get some disposables with better quality lenses, the better the lense the sharper the photo. 1 other thing that,s relavent if you increase the distance from lense to lense "bigger spots of bluetack" then the magnification goes up. Btw the disposable lense must be as central and level to the camera lense as posible for the sharpest images possible. TCD


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 14, 2012)

You only need to put the screen on at the last 2/3 weeks if you prepare them wlth some lst atb


----------



## Sencha (Apr 14, 2012)

lighting said:


> well first off i would use a tote rather then pots more plants dont mean more yield so what you can do is make some kinbd of like TV dinner tray rather then top being a solid piece make it like a scrog tble now place the legs in the for corners of the tote and its easily can be moved you understand ??? make a table for legs place it in the corners of your tote grow them into your scrog place them in flower


Sounds easy enough. + rep for that idea


----------



## TheNaturalist (Apr 14, 2012)

Sencha said:


> How would I move a Srog from my veg room to my flower room? Best ideas?
> 
> I'm going to try this when my coco gets here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I would just do heavy LST while in veg and then throw them under the screen as soon as they go into flower. LST shoul have them fairly spread out and then the screen will let you get the canopy perfect as they stretch. I'd imagine moving a screen with multiple plants grown into it from veg to flower would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with Naturalist. I did exactly what your talking about with my current mothers. I have always done topping, lst, and many other means of getting the branches to spread out to an even canopy. I have never tried a scrog before because these methods work really well once you can read the plants and anticipate their reactions to stress. I needed to restrict the vertical growth during the stretching phase of early flower. I put the screen in on day 2 of the flower cycle and the girls have been filling it nicely. The stretch is almost done and all my bud sites are at screen level and equal size. Worked great. 

As far as moving a scrog: They make round metal screens with a kind of tripod stake stand that you could stake into each pot. They are not very big. The screens are a little bigger than the circumference of a 5 gallon bucket. You could always veg and train under those. As long as you don't weave through the screen, you could remove it when you put it under a bigger screen in the flower room. All that seems like a pain though. With LST techniques you can form the plant any way you want. 

I would recommend getting some soft, thin string to tie tall branches down and bend them to your needs. Keep your flower screen in mind when forming the branch growth. Just topping them in wk 4 or 5 veg will do a lot to even the canopy. You'll still need to slow the upper growth some more but that is were LST comes in.

-Dude


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 14, 2012)

did everyone top their plant(s) before they reached the screen?


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

Did I ever!


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 14, 2012)

how many nodes did you let it get before you topped yours


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

I always wait to just under a foot. How many nodes that is always depends on the strain. You could top earlier or later depending on your height requirements. 

-Dude'r


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah i normally do it around 5 - 6 nodes then top i might wait til its 6 or 7 this time


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

3 of my girls are still under a foot and at their 8th node. I will top them on Monday. node count is dependent of the inter-nodal length. Some strains grow an inch between nodes or more. Some grow far less. The more powerful, and the closer the light, the less the inter-nodal length will be. I keep a 600 watt 22 inches above the canopy at all times. I get very short plants with lots of branching. 

-Dude


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 14, 2012)

Here are 2 of my girls taken a moment ago...


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 15, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Hi duder, this is what you can do. Get a oid dispoable camera, Take the lense out of it. Use two little spots of bluetack to fix the disposable lense in front of your pocket camera/phone lense. this is roughly what you get. BE CAREFULL INSIDE THE DIPOSABLE CAMERA THER,S A CAPACITOR THAT WILL DISCHARGE ON YOU, IF YOU,RE NOT CAREFULL, NOT LETHAL BUT QUITE SORE . let us see your results duder. TCD
> I presume this is what you meant ?


 DUDER some sort of acknolagement is normaly the done thing ?


[/QUOTE]I never top mine imo they stay more compact. I tie mine at over at 90 deg. 
Here,s an update Taken Yesterday 2 wks old streach is now over now. TCD


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking awesome trich, and if i dont top mine i wouldnt know which way to bend it cause its right in the middle lol


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm following a lot of threads. Sorry. It seems like a good idea, but more than I am willing to do I suppose. I was hoping one of my cameras was the answer. Thanks for the idea. Your screen is nice and full. Do you find by not topping them that the plant focuses growth still, or potency on the main cola? Or, does the scrog serve its purpose in unifying all the bud size and potency regardless of the top? It would seem the screen would do that. 

How long are you expecting your flower to go? I am dying to see that screen get heavy. My scrog was an afterthought. Next time I have some free space I may try it form veg. How big is your screen? It looks big. 

Lookin' gnarly bro'siff!

-Dude'r


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 15, 2012)

It,s the 1st scrog i,ve done so i can,t comment on the pro, and con,s. But when i did top them i found that it made them grow more stemy than tying does so imo yes it concentrates growth on the cannopy or the colas depending on your grow technique . Even if you take the top tip and bend over the 1st 3 or 4 inches it has the topping effect without losing a major bud site. A cable tie is perfect, here,s what tying over to 90 deg ends up like. The maintem in the right hand photo, you can see bending in with the stems coming of and growing up. With regards to flowering time i normaly give them 10 weeks and take it from there. TCD


----------



## Saldaw (Apr 15, 2012)

TV micro scrog, ASH mr nice seedbank.
Day 30 veg and week 4 flower flowers for around 10-11 weeks.
hope you enjoy


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 15, 2012)

gday saldaw cant wait to see how the ash turns out. that is one strain i have had my eye on for a while


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 15, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Hi duder, this is what you can do. Get a oid dispoable camera, Take the lense out of it. Use two little spots of bluetack to fix the disposable lense in front of your pocket camera/phone lense. this is roughly what you get. BE CAREFULL INSIDE THE DIPOSABLE CAMERA THER,S A CAPACITOR THAT WILL DISCHARGE ON YOU, IF YOU,RE NOT CAREFULL, NOT LETHAL BUT QUITE SORE . let us see your results duder. TCD
> I presume this is what you meant ?


If you were refering to macro lenses, I was surfing the net a few weeks back and found that they make macro lenses for cell phone cameras. It was just a little lens fit to cover over most phone camera lenses with a band that you put around round your phone. Try searching "cell phone macro lens" and see what you come up with.


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks bro. I will do some Google shopping today so when my buds look disgusting, we can all watch and get sick.

-Dude


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/439401916-Superb-0-67X-Wide-Angle-10X-Zoom-Macro-Lens-for-APPLE-iPhone-4-iPad-2-Mobile-wholesalers.html

I found this to be the cheapest. What a great idea I'd never heard of. God bless ingenuity! Thanks bro, I already ordered one. 

-Dude'r


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 16, 2012)

PakaloloHui said:


> If you were refering to macro lenses, I was surfing the net a few weeks back and found that they make macro lenses for cell phone cameras. It was just a little lens fit to cover over most phone camera lenses with a band that you put around round your phone. Try searching "cell phone macro lens" and see what you come up with.


 No i was refering to an old diposable camera lense like i said. Did you not look at the photo ? TCD

Does someone heve a bee in there bonett ? kiss-ass


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## TheDuder (Apr 16, 2012)

Rude people just get ignored here. RLU is meant for mutual progression. Respect is earned and lost. Be Good. 

-Dude'r


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 16, 2012)

Ignored. Hope it works out for you Dude'r!!!


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm wicked anxious to get it. It's even cheaper than a microscope. Though, i have one of those too. Back to the SCROG topic: Here is my mothers closet in flower today (19th day of flower cycle). THC Bomb from Marijuana-seeds.nl.

-Dude


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking awesome duder

im thinking about installing my screen tonight my plant still has a ways to go tho


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 16, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> I'm wicked anxious to get it. It's even cheaper than a microscope. Though, i have one of those too. Back to the SCROG topic: Here is my mothers closet in flower today (19th day of flower cycle). THC Bomb from Marijuana-seeds.nl.
> 
> -Dude



Your training you did looks great, Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 16, 2012)

So I've been wondering, does the height of the screen affect the size of the colas which protrude through it? My current scrog is FILLED with shoots, some holes have 2 & 3 shoots coming up, but so far out of 6 strains, I haven't seen a fat ass cola like some of you have. Is it because I have my screen too low, resulting in too many co-dominate stems? I've always assumed that no matter how high the screen, it came down to the number of shoots above the plant, not the size of each individual shoot, that would determine yield (all other things equal of course). Since the first training, we aim to reduce apical dominance, but is there a certain point in which it's too much, in relation to the overall size and capacity of the plant?

Just trying to understand the physiological effects of different methods to improve my screen next time, without ending up with too much of a height issue. Input on this anyone?


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 16, 2012)

from my understanding and what i did was try to keep it 1 shoot per hole, dont want to crowd the colas with more than 2 in 1 hole but thats just what ive seen


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks. These moms took every abuse you can name. They have been strong and have thick trunks and branches. They have thick scars from the pinching on every branch every few inches. I will pinch a branch to slow its growth. Or bend it, top is, etc... I put the screen in week 1 of flower. I flowered just 2 weeks after reaping a few dozen clones off these girls as well, so almost all the canopy growth is post-flower. I am really anxious to see what these techniques will yield. I usually leave my girls quite normal. Feel free to follow my signiture's link to watch these moms finish. I have a much bigger grow as well in the same thread. 

-Dude


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 17, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> Rude people just get ignored here. RLU is meant for mutual progression. Respect is earned and lost. Be Good.
> 
> -Dude'r


That,s something you well know about duder kiss-assyou displayed the first ignorance i ever seen at rui.


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 18, 2012)

What ever you say. Again, you prove your self simply rude. No one likes an asshole. Some of us are here solely to help each other. Our pounds will grow and smoke without your input and regardless of your warrant-less insults. 

-Dude.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 18, 2012)

2 weeks 12/12 

couldnt get the whole thing in frame my work space is kind of cramped


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 18, 2012)

this is my other plant at about 2.5 weeks shes nice and frosty


----------



## Scooch McGooch (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally read through all 273 pages what a thrill go scroggers! 4 20 is just around the corner


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 18, 2012)

ive read this thread half a dozen times over i love the pictures from past and present


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeh,yeh Crikey some peeps got pmt ? Hi folks a updated photo as promised, and a thanks to all the peeps at riu for there help in it along the way, credits to ineedweedmoney and unity for guiding me through the flip stage. regards TCD


----------



## kingsalomon (Apr 22, 2012)

hi woodsman, im stretching most as possible, give water every 2 days with nutes, spray with carbonated water sametimes....

i plan to change from 400 w to 600 after 2 week flowering, i will turn 12/12 in 1 week, screen filled almost 50 60%, plant stretch very good.

i was fimmed and topping . i want try get most yeld is possible.

you think 1 week more veg enough?

looking forward for answer master

rezpect


----------



## Mauler57 (Apr 22, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Yeh,yeh Crikey some peeps got pmt ? Hi folks a updated photo as promised, and a thanks to all the peeps at riu for there help in it along the way, credits to ineedweedmoney and unity for guiding me through the flip stage. regards TCD


Scrog looks great my friend. I have identical pictures of my scrog....take a peek...https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/522453-mauler57s-pineapple-chunk-critical-jack.html


----------



## kingsalomon (Apr 22, 2012)

really great work! how long u give them veg? 

when u turn light plants stretch a lot'?

respect!

hope get same, whic lamp you use? 400 600?


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice one budy, beautifuly done it,s my 1st scrog but i,m hoping for the buds to end up just like that "or better " providing i keep it right ? regards TCD


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 22, 2012)

.........mistake


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, finally read all 273 pages over the course of a week or so and amazing information here, I'm currently doing a 6 plant scrog, a first for grow and scrog, will upload some pics!!!!
Im on day 21 of veg, Ive fimmed 5/6 plants which are all in 15ltr pots, ive also used wal mart/asda soil as my media lol (budget), btw the strains are all blueberry or blue cheese, forgot, started them from cuttings!, im going to upload a few pics in a few hours (=


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

View attachment 2134667View attachment 2134668View attachment 2134669View attachment 2134670View attachment 2134671
Just thought Id share, learnt a great deal from this thread, thank you RIU members, btw this is day 21 of veg


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

It,s looking good rbeez budy all that,s needed now is time, it will soon be pushing at the screen. atb CR


----------



## mufastaa (Apr 23, 2012)

your screen looks like mine haha GO HEMP STRING!!!

it is a bitch tying those lines though... you generally have to tie them all twice. ugh. fine work.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

Watch you dont pull a hemp string, or is it a hamstring ?  very tiday but i could not face making my own as such, 4 cable ties and some safety netting done the job for me. TCD

Crikey you didn,t make a frame, you actualy made a net, my hat of to you for your patience budy.


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

TCD and Mustafaa, thanks guys, I was getting worried I did a crap job, not of the net LOL which makes me laugh HAHA but the central pot, the plant was stunned and didnt grow for a week, I damaged the roots while re potting I've also fimmed the other plants left the middle one thanks for the kind words lads! I'll keep you updated, Im just kinda curious as to when I should actually go into flower too, I was hoping to be in a 2/3 month cycle!


+ rep to both you TCD and Mustafaa Ive read both your posts and contributions, especially you TCD, crazy guy!


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

TCD or perhaps anyone else viewing, from the start Ive realised after around 16 hours of light my plants look so droopy, makes me depressed  

Here are a few piccies geezers;


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

mufastaa said:


> your screen looks like mine haha GO HEMP STRING!!!
> 
> it is a bitch tying those lines though... you generally have to tie them all twice. ugh. fine work.


Deffo was a vitch to do but I did it in a couple of hours


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

I only know the basics on disorders budy, but droopy leaves normaly is a sign of heavy watering or being able to sit in it,s run off ? when are you feeding and how often ? whatever, it,s not serious don,t panic, i,m sure between everyone we can help sort it ? But tbh i,d put that into general questions you,ll get far more feed back. over the last 2/3 weeks me and a 3 or 4 other guys have been the only constant vistors here. Atb CR


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

Rbeez budy here,s how quickly they can take over 
11th march to 21st aprill 39 dys remember 39 





TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

TCD, Holy fuckadoodledoo, that is awesome if I could get that many bud sites id be VERY pleased! I have seen over the past few weeks the ppl active on this thread believe me, not very productive except for yourself and a few others, also, I was watering 1/2 litre per plant every 2/3 days, today was the first day I gave them 1ltr each, so I dont think its over watering, maybe heat stress not too sure but damn dude, your pics look fuckable


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Correct me if Im mistaken, are you using air pots?


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging coment  Yes budy i,m using 15 ltr air pots and 1 x 600w i,m about to put another 600w in, i,m being lazy it should be in. Anyway what your giving yours certainly is not over watering, but heat could defo be a factor. Like i say budy you,re best on the main forum, there,s always someone thats had it or know what causes it. Btw way there is no reason why you can,t have a similar scrog to the ones you,ve liked, this is my 1st i just got help from other members, also that plant in the pic that you stunted looks like my own ones that i,ve prepared  also the the are not leggy in any way, from what i,ve seen there,s plenty arms there to fill your super net to the max . Just keep getting advice as you go, when they plants hit the screen you,re going to have your hands full  atb TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

hit me up up on 420 same user name


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry pal i think by the time i got back you were off at both places  i,, speak 2moro TCD


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Apr 23, 2012)

I tried scrog for my first time a few months ago with my 4 PPP plants and they are almost ready to harvest! the screen is approximately 2'x5' and im using 2 400w HPS for flower. Feeding with BPN 3 Part Elite (www.blueplanetnutrients.com)


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice pics dude


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 24, 2012)

i let her get a bit lanky but im not too fussed



















i got 35 of these frosty tops. thats more than enough for me


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 24, 2012)

3 weeks 12/12


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 24, 2012)

nice work, full screen. + rep


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 24, 2012)

Looking great controled enviroment nice and productive not to lanky. Top notch TCD


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 24, 2012)

mistake.....


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 24, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> 3 weeks 12/12





forgetiwashere said:


> i let her get a bit lanky but im not too fussed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was predictable budy you asked for advice and then never taken it ??? each to his own TCD


----------



## TheDuder (Apr 24, 2012)

What's predictable is Trich being rude to anyone who doesn't think is advice his the authority. Wish there was a way to take rep points away.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 24, 2012)

doh take the hook out your mouth   Predictable they say jealousy is a curse. Who the fck i,m i for authority i have made it very clear it,s my 1st scrog. You need to grow some decent weed and chill out, even go and see your local dealer, you did say yours looked shit ? Don,t you find it odd that forgetiwashere is chilled while you make an ass of your self. he haw    TCD rep points from a nobody are hardly an acolade , SO go on knock yourself out with a reply 

Any memers feel free to look back i only ever offerd dude advice and payed him comliments when due imo, he is a mystery ? i just wish he,d be a mystery somewhere else


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 24, 2012)

TheDuder said:


> What's predictable is Trich being rude to anyone who doesn't think is advice his the authority. Wish there was a way to take rep points away.


chill duder there is no love lost here. its true he offered advice i chose not to take it. im happy with my screen. thats what matters and theres even a compliment there at the top of the screen if you have a look. its all good in here


----------



## hammer21 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all been reading this for awhile getting close to starting my new grow and was wondering if anyone grows and scrogs in a aero nft tube set up? Thanks


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 25, 2012)

I don,t think the type of system should matter, what,s important imo is you don,t disturb the plant once it gets going, so providing you can do what has to be done "i,m not familiar with nft" without moving the plant then it should be fine. TCD


----------



## hammer21 (Apr 25, 2012)

Going to be using a hybrid stink bud system with 6 inch square tubes will be posting some pics in about a week of my system 
thanks


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are a few shots of my scrog in day 24 of flower. 

View attachment 2138353View attachment 2138354View attachment 2138355View attachment 2138356

Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 25, 2012)

here,s a photo of a normal tie over..... tied and left to do its thing it,




"The e.c was far to high" and a photo of the Scrog method below constant work ?





I,m not in any way comparing crops or trying to be a smart arse "as acused" but i thought the idea of a scrog is to train as many bud sites as posible in a sense the screen only holds the bud in place and then prevent,s them taking over with the streach, it,s a control tool in a sense. I keep seeing screens that are only the same as tying over with the added hassle of fkn around under a net. The photos are only to show what can be done hassle free "tied to 45 degree 1st day 12/12 then left" versus constant maintainance over the 1st 3 weeks of 12/12 atb CR


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome pics dude!


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 25, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Awesome pics dude!


It,s all coming your way, it,s in the post as they say lol TCD


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 25, 2012)

Check Out My First Scrogg Attempt.DIY Waterfarm With Attached Screen.Peace And Daddy Dinky Sells Chairs To San Ber'dino Squares


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 26, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Check Out My First Scrogg Attempt.DIY Waterfarm With Attached Screen.Peace And Daddy Dinky Sells Chairs To San Ber'dino Squares
> View attachment 2139071View attachment 2139072View attachment 2139073View attachment 2139074View attachment 2139075


Very Nice

Those Ladies are Well CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 26, 2012)

hey tcd. did u just tie that top plant once. thats pretty cool. i like that low maintenance method. i actually have never seen that before believe it or not.

"i thought the idea of a scrog is to train as many bud sites as posible in a sense the screen only holds the bud in place and then prevent,s them taking over with the streach, it,s a control tool in a sense"

this is exactly how i think of the screen. as a control tool. i completely understand that the traditional way of scrogging is to fill the screen to the max and to utilize the grow space as efficiently as possible and that is great. but i actually dont do it that way. i view it exactly how you worded it as a control tool. once my plant shows maturity i drop a screen on its head and flip it. i then train my plant out along the screen through stretch. this simply prevents it getting too high and it has the added bonus of opening up a lot more bud sites. its kind of like lst to me except i find it easier to pull a few branches under a screen each day than tying down branches each day and having a spider web of strings to deal with.

i guess it comes down to your end goals. if your growing commercially or massive yields are your thing then spend the extra time in veg and fill your screen. i am lazy and want to grow a single plant out with minimum veg and still get a decent yield. also i dont sell my weed or anything its all just for me so a plant like the one i have showed here before will more than cover my smoko needs till the next harvest. 

good post tcd. its good to see some open discussion on scrog. thats what this thread should be about not just posting pics


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 26, 2012)

Your 100% right forgetiwashere it,s each to his own, but by nature i,m always going try and maximise, i,m actualy i,m a lazy grower aswell. The scrog is fine but it is labour intensive whereas with tying it is productive and suits the less intensive growers. I,ll have to see the end product before i commit to my next method.

wat i do is tie them over to 45 deg as they,re going into 12/12 That seems to stem any crazy growth for long enogh to get over the streach, and creates a nice flat cannopy.

"good post tcd. its good to see some open discussion on scrog" thanks forgetiwashere taken in context  TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 26, 2012)

here is an example of how my stretch has been controlled

this is my plant the day i flipped to 12/12. she is 4 weeks from seed and stands 12 inches high and has been topped once.







now here is my screen at 1 week 12/12. the screen is nearly full. now obviously there is plenty of gaps.but she has stretched right out to the edges of the screen, that screen is 1m x 1m so its not small







and here she is now at 3 weeks 12/12







now this is a sativa dom plant so the stretch was through the roof but u see how my method works it may not be the hugest yielding method but its simple and easy. 
could u imagine how big she would have been if i didnt train her under the screen?

another bud shot just for fun lol


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> here is an example of how my stretch has been controlled
> 
> this is my plant the day i flipped to 12/12. she is 4 weeks from seed and stands 12 inches high and has been topped once.
> 
> ...


Looking Super Nice Scrogg Forgetiwashere.You Have A Grow Journal?Peace And Pussytail Grease


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> here is an example of how my stretch has been controlled
> 
> this is my plant the day i flipped to 12/12. she is 4 weeks from seed and stands 12 inches high and has been topped once.
> 
> ...


I read this reply this morning but needed time to think about it. 1st i,ve wrongly asumed that everyone would want to maximise there crop, i,ve tried and i thought great..... but now i,m thinking that light is the main factor. So i may have a full screen but i thought the other day that i needed to add another 600w light, Which to me is the screen being acomadated instead of it acomodating me i,ve only ever used 1 600w. Like yourself i wont sell it either, i,m still smoking a crop from jan so there is absolutely no point in me putting another 600w in i don,t have $ to throw away. I think that come harvest there won,t be much difrence between them both, i think yours will build into nice fat colas, while i,m expecting to get lots of smaller bud, unless i put the other 600w in. I also hope i,m wrong but i cant see it ? only time will tell. The 1st and 2nd photo,s are decieving imo it looks smaller than 1mtr3. atb TCD
My future method depends on how this crop does with 1 600w ?

"Control tool of course the amount of control YOU! want  not me or whoever else"


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 26, 2012)

good eye tcd. the screen if u want to get technical is actually about 100cm x 90 cm so just a touch under 1m x 1m. i built the grow area into a small area beneath my house. so it was governed by the size of the space. i normally just say 1m x 1m because its close enough to not worry about and people get less confused. also i hope your right about the buds getting bigger. that is certainly what i have seen in the past but i have also seen some screens packed tight with monster buds. i guess it comes down to light and strain.

also im only using a 400w cmh bulb in the above area. i have another tent which is 1.2 x 1.2m which i have a 600w hps in but to be honest i just like the smaller one better.
also i spent a lot more money on the hood for the 400w and i get a much better light spread with it. im thinking about buying the same hood for my 600w too.







this one is a little too jam packed for my liking. it looks messy the screen isnt as even but there is a load of bud sites. and as you can see i wasnt as vigilant with the training as i should have been because basically like you said in your earlier post it can become a pain to weave under your screen when they are this full. your constantly having to pull branches down and move them just to fit another one in and it becomes real hard work. im not really into hard work lol


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 26, 2012)

heres another one i have going. this is my indica screen. i find indicas have minimal stretch and so i dont need a big screen. this one is only about 1 foot x 3 foot. roughly. once again i just built into the space i had available. believe it or not this was started at the same stage as the 1m screen. 4 weeks veg aswell and flipped on the same day also.







with an indica strain like this if i wanted to grow it under the 1m screen i could probably veg for an extra week or 2 and fill the whole screen right up then flip it because of the minimal stretch and i would get a huge yield. but i just prefer to keep my indicas small. like i said before im going to have way too much smoko as it is. i dont need this many plants going at once i just find it hard to only grow one strain at a time lol. 

and yes im aware that all these scrogs are far from perfect but i just dont really care. at the end of the day i have smoko and thats all that matters.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 26, 2012)

There,s a few interesting things forgetiwashere your hood one of the most underated pieces of kit, what type do you use, also the cmh i was trying to find some growers who had used them, do you find a big difrence compared to the metal  ?m.h asuming you used one previously ?
Here,s a little example of how good a parabolic disperses heat and a magical spread for the money involved £50 the only hood that,s close to it that i,ve seen is the grostar imo ?




It is my hand  TCD
Oh my skunk is indica dom i hope i get a huge yeild! fingers crossed TCD

Quote " i also hope your right about the buds getting bigger. that is certainly what i have seen in the past but i have also seen some screens packed tight with monster buds. i guess it comes down to light and strain"

The 1st sat strain i grown blue mystic "crap imo" i tied over as norm like you said they like to streach, what i ended up with was aprox 30/35 donky dick colas from 6 plants, I,ve never weighd so i don,t know the total, "one of them was 111grms weighd to get an rough ave" if i could get a sat that i liked enogh i would not hesitate to repeat that process.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 26, 2012)

Sativas aren't for everyone I guess. I dont really like being couchlocked so I tend to prefer them. Which is I guess what first got me on to screens I just dont have the room to grow em upwards.

Hahaha I love your reason you edited head up your ars. My mind boggles at what wonderful things might have been written in the original post lol.

U dint have to censor yourself with me anymore tcd I think I get u a bit better now I can take the criticism.

Oh and also I can't remember what hood it is I will snap some pics next time in down there.

And on the cmh the jury is still out. This is my first cmh grow but in feeling pretty happy so far


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 27, 2012)

i know woodsman would be proud of this 
here is my attempt at an outdoor scrog i got 3 in here

View attachment 2141176View attachment 2141177

and here is my blueberry bud 

View attachment 2141180


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 27, 2012)

hahaha thatzzzzz cool...........
betta than keeping chickens...........


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 27, 2012)

For Some Reason MISSPHOEBE Its Not Letting Me Post A Reply With A Quote.But Thank You I Think A Well Scrogged Plant Looks Very Sexy.I Did Some Canopy Management This Am Trying To Even Her Out.Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 27, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> i know woodsman would be proud of this
> here is my attempt at an outdoor scrog i got 3 in here
> 
> View attachment 2141176View attachment 2141177
> ...


That will be interesting budy i can,t say i,ve seen an outdoor scrog before, my hat goes of to you atb with it. From what i can see budy woodsman is pretty thin on the ground round here, please you 1st  It will be good to see how that comes along. btw blueberry is bad for turning hermie "ladyboy" watch her closely

Deffo misspheobe but what about the eggs  you could always crop rotate to give the chickens a chance to fertilise the flower bed  TCD

DUDER! don,t sit at the side line bud join in... i,m not looking to dispute with anyone, i may not agree, but that,s forums in fact that,s life. no hard feelings TCD


----------



## PakaloloHui (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is an outdoor Scrog. Last year, Garden of Weeden, subcool video.

[video=youtube;hDs2QE9Dzzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDs2QE9Dzzw[/video]


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 27, 2012)

The garden of weeden  i like that budy very cool indeed, i,m going to try an outdoor auto strain crop this summer, that is a u.k summer  TCD
"I am a british subject so i carry the burden off shame, ub40"
FORGETIWASHERE... scroll forward to 9.30 then watch for a min that,s what i pictures your,s doing. atb TCD

I was looking over old posts and come across this
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/470880-like-greenclaw.html#post6364102 HERE!
That used to be my air con unit, incl a fan i,m using an evo fan controler now £200 but tbh they both do the same, i,d love to tell you how much better it is, but i wont kid myself on nor other members. TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 2141847

View attachment 2141848

heres some shots of the strain im growing.

im not expecting huge colas just big medium dense top knots. probably wont get anything like the main cola probably just get lots of buds like the ones you see in the close up and on the lower branches in the zoomed out pic.

so probably not going to be the best yield but plenty of smoke thats for sure and this strain is supposed to be some serious serous smoko. 

heres a quick smoke report by skunkmunkie who is responsible for the above pictures

"The High: Strong, hard hitting and gets to work a soon as exhaled!! Starting with an instant heavey smack to the head, thats both relaxing and stupifying and leaves me all dazed & slieghtly confused too. Time seems to stand still and I am soon lost in my own thoughts, all my worries a distant memory while under the influence of this Bud. Once the eyes get heavey and dry the stone then sets in and the "High" softly works it's way down to your body having an effect all the way to the toes with that relaxing "blanket" feeling taking over too. This is high grade medicince and lasts around 2-3 hours with little tolerence build up over time.
This is not for the fainthearted or first time smoker either as the effect is so fast working, strong and heavey hitting it will almost feel too much for some to handle. If you want power in your flower this is it, high tolerence smokers will love this one. I know I do."


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 27, 2012)

I forget what the strain is budy, but that,s a fine discription, you evidently stuck in at school  here,a place worth a look ? also it will be interesting to see how it pans out, i hope i,m right  lots of long fat colas. atb TCD
http://reviews.nuggetry.com/archives/


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 27, 2012)

Sun maiden by Gage green genetics


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you imagine trying to tell some regular shit hash smoker that, the local dealer only gets wet shit bud or a something called soap bar "tcd curses about it" total shit but some peeps do smoke it regularly "a shame for them" anyway like the weed your describing bho oil is the same it,s just to potent/hard hitting for the ave joe, but i lagh to myself at the thought of trying to explain to a soap bar smoker  TCD


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 27, 2012)

It,s not one i,m familiar with but asuming i,m right and your in the usa ? i,m led to believe there,s a totaly difrent market for european grower, you guys get a lot of shit that we would have to send for to america for them. The purps is one i can remember reading about, there,s no chance of getting it in europe/uk. TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 27, 2012)

im a from the mighty land down under. any genetics i get i get from attitude or cannazon. 

gage green are on the up and up imo. got some of the finest genetics around. if your ever in the market for seeds i suggest checking them out. there strains usually sell out quick because they only do small batches and rarely make the same strain twice. they usually just make an even better cross instead. there bright moments is up at attitude now and looks absolutely delicious.



but thats enough free advertising from me lol


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 27, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Can you imagine trying to tell some regular shit hash smoker that, the local dealer only gets wet shit bud or a something called soap bar "tcd curses about it" total shit but some peeps do smoke it regularly "a shame for them" anyway like the weed your describing bho oil is the same it,s just to potent/hard hitting for the ave joe, but i lagh to myself at the thought of trying to explain to a soap bar smoker  TCD


im hearing you. i had to pick up a little weed for a friend of mine recently and i got to tell u when i looked at it i almost couldnt believe people smoke that shit. the nugs were super dense but thats about where the bag appeal ended. there was no trichs or at least what trichs there were, were all smashed and broken off the colour seemed wrong and the smell was like hay.


----------



## joshuaaa (Apr 28, 2012)

1st attempt at scrog, didnt calculate for the amount of stretch i had in the sativa over the indica next to it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Just put up my screen yesterday and going 12/12 tomorrow!


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 28, 2012)

I,m familiar with attitude, but sometimes these small breeders can turn out some outstanding strains. They imo have more of a personal atachment to there plants, whereass the likes, of "dtch pasn" i wont free advertise for them free, hence the dtch pasn they breed bluebery for example knowing finewell it,s very hermie prone and don,t give a fk about it. they,ve never even tried to reengineer it, and it,s one of there top sellers. £££ the bottom line 
Joshuaaa i,ve got to ask ? what does your avatar signify ? thanks TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah i agree with you there. cannazon.com is a top site for searching out some great genetics from some smaller breeders. i highly recommend you take a look over there.


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 28, 2012)

The other forum i use has a breeders thread/option there,s a chap there i,ve heard of that,s suplied some of the european seed banks peeps speak very highly of him, i,ll look into it. When i said i thought the blue mystic was crap imo it,s nothing to do with it be a sativa dom, it was just a pretty bland taste/smoke, i,d love to find a sat that i liked, and then hopefully replicate the grow method i done with the b.m. This was a quote from a friend also a grower when i showed him a vid of it " Fck sake man y,y,you know, you could say that,s sensi seeds grow room, that looks like they grow rooms you see breeders with" i,ve never done it since due to indica dom varieties not deliberate oddly enogh, but euro market is geared to short indoor types, there are sats available but the lion,s share of quality strains are indica. 

JOSHUAAA i,ve got to ask ? what does your avatar signifi ? tcd


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 28, 2012)

Heres my Multi Strain Multi Net SCROG Wk 4 Flower ;


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking nice budy 
Forgetiwashere that,s what i antisipate yours going like, then filling out into big fat colas ? Here,s an updated photo 28th day atb TCD
and some solid i,ve been making with trim/waste


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 29, 2012)

looking good tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello SCRoG'ers, I am a nOOb to the art of SCRoG'n. I am really happy to found this thread, hope you all dont mind me joining the madness? 
Well here is some pics of my mini SCRoG.

Early Skunk x Jack Herer



After tucking her back under



FM


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 29, 2012)

TCD your shiznick is lookin buff bro!!!! man im goin to post some pics here for ya today aight


----------



## rbeez88 (Apr 29, 2012)

TCD how long have you vegged for????


----------



## cntslpatnte (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this site. LOVE this thread! I pop 2 tangerine dream back in mid March. I've been training and just flipped the lights to 12/12 today. 
I had no prolbems with germinating or vegging the girls...I got them at Barneys
I'm running RDWC just 2 buckets
GH flora series...


Any and all comments welcomed!!


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 30, 2012)

Whats Up Fellow Scroggers.Heres Lucy Week 3 Of Flower 6th Day.Peace And Enjoy 

View attachment 2147315View attachment 2147316View attachment 2147317View attachment 2147318View attachment 2147319


----------



## trichomedome (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment  What i do is just after putting into 12/12 i,d take a cut, that gives me 10 weeks to veg for if needed, for the scrog i,m doing the cuts were taken in on 1st of feb and i fliped on 1st of aprill so 8 weeks -+ a few days. remember 39 days lol 14 of them was 12/12  TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (May 2, 2012)

Nice work TCD, these are mine, switched to 12/12 on the 30th, did a 28 day veg with them (=


----------



## t2kallday (May 2, 2012)

*



Just starting my 1000watt med scrog any advice or questions?



day 15 veg update​
​


​
​

*


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hello SCRoG'ers, I am a nOOb to the art of SCRoG'n. I am really happy to found this thread, hope you all dont mind me joining the madness?
> Well here is some pics of my mini SCRoG.
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> ...


Yo nice ScrOG but flip the switch to 12/12 ASAP! That plant is going to grow a tun when stretch starts and your screen is already full


----------



## t2kallday (May 2, 2012)

really flip now? only one plant has hit the screen i thought i was suposed to train the big ones under the screen and wait till the others hit the screen fill 60 percent of screen then flower? its only day 16 veg, but this is my first scrog so any advice is appreciated


----------



## BuddhaGrows (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys, This will be my first attempt at a scrog, I im going to be doin it in a GL40(1'4x1'4x3'11)feet, with a Blackstar 240, and If I can fit it inthere, a Pro-Grow 180, but thats only IF i can fit the PG180, if not that just the blackstar. Anyways, I was wondering what you guys think the best method of training my plant before it hits the screen is? Its a Northern Lights(FEM) from Nirvana, and its 19 days old today in a 2 Gallon Coco Hempy bucket. Here are some pics

The screen is 1'3x1'3

The Plant is still about 4 or 5 inches away



Its about 1 Foot wide

View attachment 2151477
View attachment 2151478

Any help would be much appreciated thanks alot


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 2, 2012)

Woodsman's Back! 

Welcome all new members, first time scroggers, and howdy to all the fellow Scrog Techs. 

We'll thankfully these days its not my conditions that are keeping me away. I have been busy teaching of all things.. 
Yep, with the fine med community of Michigan. Its been inspiring. Unfortunately I met misfortune with a fella who attempted stealing my intellectual property and designs for scrog unit prototypes that I presented. Even went as far as to hire a patent attorney to secure scrog as his invention...ha. So. Been busy. And, his garden did go fully scrog after I spent a few months helping him learn, but I will not be featuring it here as I had mentioned earlier this year folks sorry... On the other hand, I am gearing up and kicking off a new company that I hope you folks will be excited about. I am also going to cover a nice size scrog garden for you. Green House is all I can tell you at this point. Looking forward to spending some quality time with you folks again after some time away. Looking good in the gardens around these parts! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Decepticon (May 2, 2012)

welcome back! it wasnt the same without you


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> Yo nice ScrOG but flip the switch to 12/12 ASAP! That plant is going to grow a tun when stretch starts and your screen is already full


Thanks Naturalist, I am flipping very very soon, probably Sunday or Monday.

FM


----------



## hardknox72 (May 2, 2012)

Hey hows it goin everyone hardknox here. Just starting my first scrog. will be posting pics tomorrow 5/3 of my new set up. im running air cooled 2k watts hps, in 5 gal aeration pots under a 6x4 scrog. FFOF and coco 50/50. using hygrozyme every two weeks and age old sea kelp w/ humic acid. definetly putting up pics tomorrow


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 2, 2012)

hardknox72 said:


> Hey hows it goin everyone hardknox here. Just starting my first scrog. will be posting pics tomorrow 5/3 of my new set up. im running air cooled 2k watts hps, in 5 gal aeration pots under a 6x4 scrog. FFOF and coco 50/50. using hygrozyme every two weeks and age old sea kelp w/ humic acid. definetly putting up pics tomorrow


Welcome to RIU hardknox72, are you going to start a thread? If so let me know I would like to follow. Set up sounds good man.

Peace

FM


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 2, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> really flip now? only one plant has hit the screen i thought i was suposed to train the big ones under the screen and wait till the others hit the screen fill 60 percent of screen then flower? its only day 16 veg, but this is my first scrog so any advice is appreciated


Hey sorry if you thought I was talkin to you my post was directed to someone else, you definitely shouldn't flip the switch yet, keep up the good work!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks Naturalist, I am flipping very very soon, probably Sunday or Monday.
> 
> FM


Ok cool, im sure you got it under control just some friendly advice. Im checkin out your grow journal right now its lookin nice!


----------



## hardknox72 (May 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Welcome to RIU hardknox72, are you going to start a thread? If so let me know I would like to follow. Set up sounds good man.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Yeh i'll post pics and a new thread tomorrow. i'll keep you posted. thnx any advice throughout would be awesome but hopefully we'll just get to enjoy the ride.


----------



## hardknox72 (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeh the strains i'll be using are OG kush and Big budhas BlueberryXCheese


----------



## trichomedome (May 3, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> really flip now? only one plant has hit the screen i thought i was suposed to train the big ones under the screen and wait till the others hit the screen fill 60 percent of screen then flower? its only day 16 veg, but this is my first scrog so any advice is appreciated


 I,m in the process of my 1st scrog, i was advised like yourself to wait untill the screen was 60/70% full that,s what i,ve done. This scrog is at 4 wks old -+ 2/3 days. 





this 1st photo taken 11th march 2nd 17th april then the 30th the timer was fliped on the april 1st 
The best advice i could give you is make sure you keep on top of it when you do flip, you might see the second photo things were starting to get a bit manic. As i was told just keep tucking untill there streach is over atb TCD


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 3, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> welcome back! it wasnt the same without you[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks buddy.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 3, 2012)

*Green House Scrog *
Strain Line Up: TGA - Agent Orange, Vortex, Chernobyl, Qush, Cheese Quake, Ace of Spades, Jack the Ripper.
DNA - Chocolope, Kosher Kush, Sleestack Skunk, Lemon Skunk, Purple Wreck, Cataract Kush.
NOTS Seeds Autoflowering - Tundromatic, Autolope, Easy Ripper, Automatic Alaska.
Woodsman Maidens - Chameleon, Spiked Lemonaid.


----------



## Matchbox (May 3, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Green House Scrog *
> Strain Line Up: TGA - Agent Orange, Vortex, Chernobyl, Qush, Cheese Quake, Ace of Spades, Jack the Ripper.
> DNA - Chocolope, Kosher Kush, Sleestack Skunk, Lemon Skunk, Purple Wreck, Cataract Kush.
> NOTS Seeds Autoflowering - Tundromatic, Autolope, Easy Ripper, Automatic Alaska.
> Woodsman Maidens - Chameleon, Spiked Lemonaid.


Sounds pretty damn awesome! now to get me a greenhouse lol  one day!

I'm currently running a multi-strain micro grow with a 250w HPS @ 2 weeks into 12/12 and I've just run into this thread so I thought I'd share 

As for everyone's ladies I've seen so far (only been here for 5 pages) all looking damn sexy XD



you can check out my thread in my sig for any more info 

Stay Frosty!


----------



## t2kallday (May 3, 2012)

badass scrog tri hope mine looks like that when im done hope to see more pics nice work!


----------



## rbeez88 (May 3, 2012)

TCD some bad ass shizzzzle ryt thurr haha, welcome back Mr Woodsmandtoker, read through all of your stuffs here, great shiznickle of information!


----------



## rbeez88 (May 3, 2012)

TCD, my fans better than yours bish. Lol, I got BLUE BLADES PLAYA

Had to edit, just clicked on that you have blue ones too anal bead -.-


----------



## mike91sr (May 3, 2012)

The new scrog:
1400w, 4 Vanilla Kush in the middle under 600w, 6 Platinum OG(3 per side) with 3 under each 400w. I put the screen about 8" higher than last time, these plants are already at a decent size and barely in the screen. My thinking is that by the time they are filling the screen, the plant will be large enough to have the easy ability to yield what I want. Last time, even though my screen was packed full, I just felt like the plants weren't as big as they should have been to efficiently allow for a larger yield regardless of wattage, screen footprint and screen density.


----------



## Decepticon (May 3, 2012)

here is a little update on my outside scrog, i know i need to pull the weeds lol
at the rate they are growing the screen should be almost full by june or july when there is no more holes to put a shoot in i am just gonna let it grow upwards
View attachment 2152514View attachment 2152515View attachment 2152516View attachment 2152517View attachment 2152518


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 3, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I,m in the process of my 1st scrog, i was advised like yourself to wait untill the screen was 60/70% full that,s what i,ve done. This scrog is at 4 wks old -+ 2/3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta bump this sexy ass canopy. Nice work tri!!!!

FM


----------



## TheNaturalist (May 4, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> really flip now? only one plant has hit the screen i thought i was suposed to train the big ones under the screen and wait till the others hit the screen fill 60 percent of screen then flower? its only day 16 veg, but this is my first scrog so any advice is appreciated





woodsmantoker said:


> *Green House Scrog *
> Strain Line Up: TGA - Agent Orange, Vortex, Chernobyl, Qush, Cheese Quake, Ace of Spades, Jack the Ripper.
> DNA - Chocolope, Kosher Kush, Sleestack Skunk, Lemon Skunk, Purple Wreck, Cataract Kush.
> NOTS Seeds Autoflowering - Tundromatic, Autolope, Easy Ripper, Automatic Alaska.
> Woodsman Maidens - Chameleon, Spiked Lemonaid.


Its cool to see OP back in the thread, you really started something cool here.

Are you going to give each strain its own screen or together? Multiple at once in the same room or just one strain at a time? Im worried to run more then one strain and then have one mature faster/slower or dominate/get dominated in the screen by the other strain


----------



## trichomedome (May 4, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Gotta bump this sexy ass canopy. Nice work tri!!!!
> 
> FM


Thanks a lot for the encouraging comments gents lol TCD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

Hard work always prevails!!! Woodsmantoker, nice job on making this thread, I am glad I found it. Thanks

FM


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 4, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> Its cool to see OP back in the thread, you really started something cool here.
> 
> Are you going to give each strain its own screen or together? Multiple at once in the same room or just one strain at a time? Im worried to run more then one strain and then have one mature faster/slower or dominate/get dominated in the screen by the other strain



Thanks folks for the welcome backs! 

Each plant will be in a row with one another giving adequate space between each. Still much to be decided.


----------



## t2kallday (May 5, 2012)

*

Day 19 update!!! Question????
When should i flip? ive read so many different opinions and i need a few more to decide. I have the screen 24 inches away, there is a 12 inch gap from the soil line to the net. I have 9 plants, 6 of which are insanely bushy. all the main tips have reached the screen, do i flower now, or wait until some of the lower nodes reach the net. or flower now because of the big stretch in flowering. I just dont want to flip too early or too late. any imput is appreciated here are some pics from today
​




Attached Thumbnails 

​

*


----------



## t2kallday (May 5, 2012)

trichomedome for real man thats a bad ass scrog! how many plants is it? what kind of light and what was your yeild? how long did you veg for? sorry for all the questions but i want to learn how to do that. You got mad squabbles son!


----------



## trichomedome (May 5, 2012)

Thanks budy  lol 4 plants 1 x 600w grolux hps vegeg on 400w m.h then the 1st 3 weeks of flwr 600w m.h, it helps to stop them streaching and it,s suposedly makes the plants are more potent but i can,t comment on that. Veged then tied over to horizontal at 5th set of internodes. then left untill i could flatten them out and put the screen over them, if you look back a few pages you,ll see how quickly it filled up. there,s 3 photo,s the page before this one. If your stuck just pm me t2kallday atb TCD
btw don,t flip untill the top of your screen is 70/75% full imo


----------



## rbeez88 (May 5, 2012)

TCD, your inbox is as full as your Scrog LOL delete some stuff!
Here are the pics you requested TCD

Above just a few pics of the whole lot!

Above just how bushy these are, even middle easterners would love these bushes!

and just a air circulation temp pic

If anyones wondering, this is my first grow, first Scrog.

rbeez.


----------



## rbeez88 (May 5, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> *
> 
> Day 19 update!!! Question????
> When should i flip? ive read so many different opinions and i need a few more to decide. I have the screen 24 inches away, there is a 12 inch gap from the soil line to the net. I have 9 plants, 6 of which are insanely bushy. all the main tips have reached the screen, do i flower now, or wait until some of the lower nodes reach the net. or flower now because of the big stretch in flowering. I just dont want to flip too early or too late. any imput is appreciated here are some pics from today
> ...


Awesome work there dude, I like the use of garden twines, great improvision right there! Id say you flip asap too just to give you the upper-hand on weaving/tucking, if you dont think you're ready, do as TCD and I myself have done, tying them down horizontally, gives you so much more fresh bud sites which is basically making use of all the potential, Rep up too son, awesome pics!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 5, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> TCD, your inbox is as full as your Scrog LOL delete some stuff!
> Here are the pics you requested TCD
> View attachment 2154916View attachment 2154917View attachment 2154918
> Above just a few pics of the whole lot!
> ...


1st grow/scrog, I am impressed +REP

FM


----------



## trichomedome (May 6, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> TCD, your inbox is as full as your Scrog LOL delete some stuff!
> Here are the pics you requested TCD
> View attachment 2154916View attachment 2154917View attachment 2154918
> Above just a few pics of the whole lot!
> ...


 Nice one rbeez you,ve nailed it good budy  plenty of lovely bud coming your way. Top notch TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (May 6, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Nice one rbeez you,ve nailed it good budy  plenty of lovely bud coming your way. Top notch TCD


Thanks TCD! Only because of the help here and your constant pics given me the motivation rep up TCD!!!!!


----------



## rbeez88 (May 6, 2012)

TCD, your inbox needs clearing dude!


----------



## trichomedome (May 6, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> TCD, your inbox needs clearing dude!


Sorry budy that,s it sorted  Thanks TCD


----------



## iamaaror (May 6, 2012)

Just built a scrog for my new single bucket DWC setup under an air cooled 400w MH/HPS in a 3x3 tent. Do you guys think it would be possible for a semi veteran grower to hit an elbow and that magical 1g per watt if everything was dialed in without co2? Will have pics in a day or two of it all setup.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

Hey Guys!! New to the thread, let me know if i'm welcome! I too am a scrogger! i use 2 layers of netting to support my usually massive colas  my last grow yielded 548 grams dry. 600 Watt HPS + 26 watt CFL=UVB 10.0 

feel free to check out my last grow in my signature, my current is at day 22 vegging. i grow 1 plant as big as i can in the short time i get (3 months) i use 100% perlite and usually veg for around 30-35 days, this maybe less....please enjoy. My first layer of netting will go in shortly, and i will be taking some clones and topping here and there again to spread her out

Jack x Skunk


----------



## rbeez88 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks FM! Enough love , I have been researching around a year, I also did a trial (1 plant) which I was vegging for 40 days under a 125w CFL but the mother was gonig crazy I finally put my foot down for this one


----------



## rbeez88 (May 6, 2012)

Flowmasta, that is one stunning plant! I cant see your netting/scrogging though? rep up!

Rb


----------



## rbeez88 (May 6, 2012)

iamaaror said:


> Just built a scrog for my new single bucket DWC setup under an air cooled 400w MH/HPS in a 3x3 tent. Do you guys think it would be possible for a semi veteran grower to hit an elbow and that magical 1g per watt if everything was dialed in without co2? Will have pics in a day or two of it all setup.



Hurry up dude! I wanna check this out!!!! Anythings possible I believe although Im a newbie grower! There isnt no reason why you and I myself cant experiment to see what results us the best! So to hit 1g per w is upto you in figuring out, improvising, experimenting with different methods!


----------



## Decepticon (May 6, 2012)

well here is an update of the outside scrog


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Flowmasta, that is one stunning plant! I cant see your netting/scrogging though? rep up!
> 
> Rb


Cheers man  feel free to check my last grow out!! she was a monster
netting will go in today or tomorrow man , just deciding to lower my light or not, i want some clones soon, and will be fliiping in around 10 days


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Cheers man  feel free to check my last grow out!! she was a monster
> netting will go in today or tomorrow man , just deciding to lower my light or not, i want some clones soon, and will be fliiping in around 10 days


Sounds good flowmasta, cant wait to see what you yield and your netting design for that, Ive always been curious how much people come out with 1 plant and how long it lasts lol!


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> well here is an update of the outside scrog
> 
> View attachment 2156978View attachment 2156979View attachment 2156980


Looking good there autobot! haha are you doing this in the UK btw? stupid question I know, UK weather doesnt really permit to doing this stuff outside haha but that looks amazing, rep up for your work, I wanna see the progres of this too!


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 7, 2012)

Heres how I am looking either 37 days into flowering or 23 days into flowering depending on your method of counting and who you talk to.







Snoogins


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

Cant see the pic dude!


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 7, 2012)

Lets try this again












Snoogins


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Sounds good flowmasta, cant wait to see what you yield and your netting design for that, Ive always been curious how much people come out with 1 plant and how long it lasts lol!


no worries man, i put the net in tonight and lowered my light around 6 inches 



jsamuel24 said:


> Lets try this again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awesome looking plant there jsamuel24! beautiful vigor, awesome work!!!

I have put my 1st layer of netting in, this is to hold my canopy level down while i stretch her out sideways a little, i'm taking clones shortly, and then i put 1 more layer of netting in to support my main colas.


----------



## trichomedome (May 7, 2012)

You flowmasta are the 1st ever grower i,ve even heard of that also likes 100% perlite it,s the bizz imo. TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Lets try this again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As flow said, that is one awesome plant dude! Rep up for that, loving it!!!! Thanks for the pic fix too geezer.

Regards RB


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no worries man, i put the net in tonight and lowered my light around 6 inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like me dude built a net around the tent, wonderful pics I hope this goes all well for ya lad!!!


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

Might have to sample/experiment a full perlite myself TCD!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You flowmasta are the 1st ever grower i,ve even heard of that also likes 100% perlite it,s the bizz imo. TCD


i think it's great!! i grow outdoors in the good weather and mix a nice combo of perlite and organic compost, and get great results, i just finished harvesting 5 small outdoor plants



rbeez88 said:


> Just like me dude built a net around the tent, wonderful pics I hope this goes all well for ya lad!!!


Thanx man! lets hope her growth rate continues


----------



## rbeez88 (May 7, 2012)

flowmasta out of sheer curiousness, what kind of fan is that in the corner? I have a clip on fan thats very powerful but the leads arent long enough so it can be a bit of a pain in the ass, i have to have a large fan operating with the tent open to give it fresh air circulation -.-


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 7, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You flowmasta are the 1st ever grower i,ve even heard of that also likes 100% perlite it,s the bizz imo. TCD


Go to Bubbleponics.com and there are hundreds and a Hempy Club. 

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> flowmasta out of sheer curiousness, what kind of fan is that in the corner? I have a clip on fan thats very powerful but the leads arent long enough so it can be a bit of a pain in the ass, i have to have a large fan operating with the tent open to give it fresh air circulation -.-


that fan is from dick smith electronics ($75) tower fan, it oscilates the full 90* there is also another floor fan (40cm) heller cyclone fan which pushes cool fresh air from the bottom at the back of the tent up and into the tower fan. if temps reach 28 degrees i turn my evap cooler on, and feed that into the front bottom of the tent.
There is also a built in 6 inch fan in the lighthood, and i'm running a 350cfm centrifugal extraction fan outside the tent pulling the air out and filtering through my large carbon filter.
2 fans push air over the ballast and past the carbon filter, and out of the grow room. A window is open an inch for fresh air if need be. i use alot of fans, my room sounds like a tornado. and i sleep like a baby lol


----------



## Decepticon (May 7, 2012)

na im in the states


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 7, 2012)

Wanted to say thanks for the comments and the +rep. If you had asked me 3 weeks ago if I thought this grow would look this good I would have laughed and said it wasnt even going to survive till now. From days 10-18 every leaf below the top of the canopy turned brown and fell off. They way it was going I thought the whole plant was going to cannabalize itself. But it stoped doing it about day 18 and then started looking like it does now. Has this happened to anyone else using a scrog? I still havent figured out a reason for the mass folliage drop off.

Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 8, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You flowmasta are the 1st ever grower i,ve even heard of that also likes 100% perlite it,s the bizz imo. TCD


i have never tried it but my understanding of perlite is that it is the best of all the mediums at holding air which pretty well makes it the best medium for a drip feed system.
my system is based on the waterfarm system and has constant flow so its not ideal for what i do but if i ever change to a standard drip feed system i would imagine i would go perlite all the way. i actually dont know why more people dont use it?


----------



## ManishWayz (May 8, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Attached Thumbnails


Did you top the plant or just guide the direction of growth?


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> i have never tried it but my understanding of perlite is that it is the best of all the mediums at holding air which pretty well makes it the best medium for a drip feed system.
> my system is based on the waterfarm system and has constant flow so its not ideal for what i do but if i ever change to a standard drip feed system i would imagine i would go perlite all the way. i actually dont know why more people dont use it?


i agree , the dude that taught me said it's the fastest, and now i believe him!
hey forge, i can't bend jack, shes just too tough, lets see what all this choppin and toppin does


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 8, 2012)

yeah some strains are not so bendy. my dutch delight had no give. my morning glories could be tied in knots and it wouldnt bother them


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

bugger, see what i can do during her flower stretch, otherwise she may get a bit cramped!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2012)

Sup SCRoG'ers, I decided to take the screen off my plant cause its too small. I am moving her from the closet to the garage and put a 4' x 4' screen over her. 

Early Skunk x Jack Herer
View attachment 2159110View attachment 2159111View attachment 2159112

Have a good night all

Peace

FM


----------



## lighting (May 9, 2012)

couple pictures of my girls prior to transplanting into 90 gallon totes then veg for another 12 weeks giving me 6 foot x 6 foot plant in scrog table


----------



## trichomedome (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoG'ers, I decided to take the screen off my plant cause its too small. I am moving her from the closet to the garage and put a 4' x 4' screen over her.
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> View attachment 2159113View attachment 2159110View attachment 2159111View attachment 2159112
> ...


There certainly looking 100%, is the 1 photo with the new screen or old ? thanks TCD


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (May 9, 2012)

Quick question How big of a screen for a 400w hps? Gunna do 
A little side project.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (May 9, 2012)

Quick question How big of a screen for a 400w hps? Gunna do 
A little side project.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> There certainly looking 100%, is the 1 photo with the new screen or old ? thanks TCD


Thats the old one bro. Next week I am putting up her new screen. I am finishing up the space she is going into...

Just so you all know I am a nOOb to SCRoG world but I am all ears for advice. 

Peace

FM


----------



## trichomedome (May 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats the old one bro. Next week I am putting up her new screen. I am finishing up the space she is going into...
> 
> Just so you all know I am a nOOb to SCRoG world but I am all ears for advice.
> 
> ...


You seem to be doing fine, just keep it up  TCD


----------



## trichomedome (May 10, 2012)

mrcokeandcrown said:


> Quick question How big of a screen for a 400w hps? Gunna do
> A little side project.


 3x3ft would be an ideal size for a 400w imo. atb Tcd


----------



## [420]Haze (May 11, 2012)

Heres my Multi-strain, Multi-net SCROG, its a 1.5m x1.5m x 2m tent running 1 x 600w retro fit MH for VEG and HPS for Flower. top feed to recycle using House & Garden Coco A + B right through.

Mid Wk 6 Flower, really packing on density and weight now ;

Lights off shots 
























getting frosty - This is the White Rhino, its such a fast maturing indica dom strain, it will be the first of the strains to finish in around 50 - 55 day flower.


----------



## rbeez88 (May 11, 2012)

420 haze rep up for the wonderful work!!!!

Heres a few recent pics from today

Currently on 10th day 12/12, 6x blue cheese in a 1.2x1.2x1.85 (m) tent, 600w dual spec sunmaster bulb.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> 420 haze rep up for the wonderful work!!!!
> 
> Heres a few recent pics from today
> 
> ...


lookin fine as rbeez88  i see alot of these beez names for accounts  whats with that!? sounds kewl

can you explain the dual spec bulb please? mh+HPS?? how that treat for you if so, and how often have you used it, thanx man, you get rep ofcourse!!
blue cheese sounds interesting, any of these cheeses i've seen look pure filth!! good choice

here's my girl, i will flip her tomorrow night for day 28 JACK X SKUNK (?)


----------



## trichomedome (May 11, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> 420 haze rep up for the wonderful work!!!!
> 
> Heres a few recent pics from today
> 
> ...


Looking excelent budy just keep it up lol you,ll be noticing it,s getting a bit more manageable now, How does underneath look ?
even this was regarded as lush ? I made a nice bit of oil from all the imature bud i had to take of lol. atb budy Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

Some nice ass pic coming out here. Great work 420Haze, rbeez, flow and trich.

I got a question about placing my screen over my plant. Around how far up from my plants canopy do I want to have my screen??? I am building a 4' x 4' Screen. Thanks SCRoG Pros!!!

FM


----------



## Decepticon (May 11, 2012)

here is my outside project as of yesterday


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Some nice ass pic coming out here. Great work 420Haze, rbeez, flow and trich.
> 
> I got a question about placing my screen over my plant. Around how far up from my plants canopy do I want to have my screen??? I am building a 4' x 4' Screen. Thanks SCRoG Pros!!!
> 
> FM


I can try and help!  i think it's good if your screen is adjustable, you want it at a level that is easy to control, and allow the lower growth to come up, height is not soo much important with the screen until you flower really in my opinion. My first net is to hold the plant down, and the new shoots, once long enough, i tuck under the first square i can, and so forth, you will find a happy medium as you work with her, i'm learning now some plants don't like to bend like others! and making my scrogging a little more difficult. you can always add a second screen if in doubt to restrict her growth even more. My second net which will go in shortly just supports my main colas, my grow is kinda different to that of yours F.M i like my plant to grow high, but still scrog, i don't have reason why, it's just all i know really, it works great.
have fun!


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> here is my outside project as of yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2163015


scroggin outside, beautiful look at that tip catching the sunlight and tilting, cannabis is art


----------



## hardknox72 (May 11, 2012)

Ok posted my new scrog thread. First time scrog bluberry cheese nd og kush. in advanced growing techiques. here some pics


----------



## trichomedome (May 11, 2012)

An updated photo at the end of week 6 time for the heavies bloom enhancer, has anyone tried or use it ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

nice Moshpit Dome ! 

you got a nice crowded tent, looking deeeelish, shweeeet rep!


----------



## trichomedome (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I can try and help!  i think it's good if your screen is adjustable, you want it at a level that is easy to control, and allow the lower growth to come up, height is not soo much important with the screen until you flower really in my opinion. My first net is to hold the plant down, and the new shoots, once long enough, i tuck under the first square i can, and so forth, you will find a happy medium as you work with her, i'm learning now some plants don't like to bend like others! and making my scrogging a little more difficult. you can always add a second screen if in doubt to restrict her growth even more. My second net which will go in shortly just supports my main colas, my grow is kinda different to that of yours F.M i like my plant to grow high, but still scrog, i don't have reason why, it's just all i know really, it works great.
> have fun!


+1 moveable, how to obtain it in a tent is to cable tie the net to the poles, "Photo above" that holds it in place but can also be moved up/down when needed. Also remember you,ll have to fit under it at some point  asuming your using a tent ? atb Tcd


----------



## Decepticon (May 11, 2012)

i cant wait to see the harvest pictures trich


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> +1 moveable, how to obtain it in a tent is to cable tie the net to the poles, "Photo above" that holds it in place but can also be moved up/down when needed. Also remember you,ll have to fit under it at some point  asuming your using a tent ? atb Tcd


yeah cable ties are good, i put gaf tape on the tent poles to stop it slipping...

i still support big colas, my net isn't the greatest for support, and needs to be pulled tight in numerous areas, plus i cut a hole in a corner to slide the tower fan up....little tricky, the only way for me to get around my plant is to unwrap half the tent  or get my little mrs in there on her hands and knees. fuckin hard with that massive pot in the middle..a few drawbacks of my tent  a new one on the way....recommendations welcome. the Jardin Tents look great, more access, and from both sides.....


----------



## t2kallday (May 11, 2012)

*






az med grow 1000 watt scrog update day 3 flower

Day 25!Just switched to flower 2 and a half days ago, fed all plants with quarter strength nutes as follows...AN iguana bloom,FF kangaroots bushdoctor,b52, voodoo,bud candy,hygrozyme,and foilar fed with humbolts snow storm ultra, the ladies are loving life! Im training daily and really staying on top of filling my screen, which looks like isnt going to be hard,these girls are taking off! Switched to flower when screen was 50 percent full which was good timing im hoping, they are growing really fast.I tied the screen so its adjustable, which really helps with placement,and ive tied down a few of the more vigorous tops like the mr nice, look at that thing! its nuts! its the really thick leaved indica in the first and fourth pic,and its my most vigorous! I will be giving distilled water and hygrozyme between feeding and trying to keep nutes low to avoid burn. Ill keep you guys posted any questions or advice are appreciated!
​
​

*


----------



## trichomedome (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah cable ties are good, i put gaf tape on the tent poles to stop it slipping...
> 
> i still support big colas, my net isn't the greatest for support, and needs to be pulled tight in numerous areas, plus i cut a hole in a corner to slide the tower fan up....little tricky, the only way for me to get around my plant is to unwrap half the tent  or get my little mrs in there on her hands and knees. fuckin hard with that massive pot in the middle..a few drawbacks of my tent  a new one on the way....recommendations welcome. the Jardin Tents look great, more access, and from both sides.....


I was thinking the exact same, i was having a look at some earlier there,s ones called the green room they are in a difrent class to the sj i,ve seen both and there,s no doudt of quality, have a look at the frame for example and the diamond mylar there normaly £200 but worth it imo ? well worth a look. atb Tcd
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230784485965

Decepticon i can,t wait to see the end either budy , i,m expecting them to start packing on weight now with the heavies it has a npk of 0-40-23 very,very simmilar to shooting powder basicly another massive potasiam and phosphorous booster without the price tag atb Tcd ?


----------



## t2kallday (May 11, 2012)

scrogs looking sick!!! trichomedome


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

All SCRoGs looking dope!!! I veg in a tent and flower in my garage. It will all be done by next weekend, I cant wait.

Peace and have a great SCRoGin Weekend!!! I am baked

FM


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I was thinking the exact same, i was having a look at some earlier there,s ones called the green room they are in a difrent class to the sj i,ve seen both and there,s no doudt of quality, have a look at the frame for example and the diamond mylar there normaly £200 but worth it imo ? well worth a look. atb Tcd
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230784485965
> 
> Decepticon i can,t wait to see the end either budy , i,m expecting them to start packing on weight now with the heavies it has a npk of 0-40-23 very,very simmilar to shooting powder basicly another massive potasiam and phosphorous booster without the price tag atb Tcd ?


had a squiz, they look very similar to the secret jardin tents, for the price, i assume good quality, and good feedback, seeing the double lining on the inside of the doors impresses me, extra help for darkness, love the side opening to, i could get used to that for sure

something to look into future wise.......some research needed ofcourse


----------



## lighting (May 12, 2012)

hey all give you all a update on my scrog just transplanted 5 of them into 24 gallon pots 11 more to go ) vegging under flourescents goal is 16 plant 20 pound harvest flowering will be 10,000 watts of power will fire up 5000 watts end of august goal is to transplant into 50 gallon pots 2 weeks prior to flowering will have about 6 months total veg time plants should exceed 6 feet tall by 6 feet wide


----------



## trichomedome (May 12, 2012)

lighting said:


> hey all give you all a update on my scrog just transplanted 5 of them into 24 gallon pots 11 more to go ) vegging under flourescents goal is 16 plant 20 pound harvest flowering will be 10,000 watts of power will fire up 5000 watts end of august goal is to transplant into 50 gallon pots 2 weeks prior to flowering will have about 6 months total veg time plants should exceed 6 feet tall by 6 feet wide


 What lighting were you using to get they lovely huge colas and what does your 5 and 10k lighting consist of ? 6 months veg do you realise what dimentions it will grow to in that time atb Tcd

FLOWMASTA
you could almost swing on its frame that,s what i 1st noticed about it it,s, over an inch in dia.


----------



## rbeez88 (May 12, 2012)

Awesome pics guys, absolutely fantastic! Hey TCD! your grow is looking immense!!!! Thanks for the kind words and decepticon I really want to see your outdoor grow blossom!! I'll be keeping an eye on that for sure!


----------



## lighting (May 12, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> What lighting were you using to get they lovely huge colas and what does your 5 and 10k lighting consist of ? 6 months veg do you realise what dimentions it will grow to in that time atb Tcd
> 
> FLOWMASTA
> you could almost swing on its frame that,s what i 1st noticed about it it,s, over an inch in dia.


 the huge colas were from a 2000 watt 4 plant grow i got 4 pounds out of vegged for 41 days then flowered i used hordilux super blue that's mh and hps in one bulb 
This grow it will be a mixture of hordilux super HPS with the super blue as well as some MH lighting in there 1000 watts per 2 plants 
This go around i i will just veg with flourecent power as i am into summer these plants were cloned in middle of march and plans are to veg them till end of august when the real power comes on so plants will still grow but not at a crazy rate


----------



## t2kallday (May 12, 2012)

damn man those are some nice ladies lighting...what nutes and soil do you use?


----------



## lighting (May 12, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> damn man those are some nice ladies lighting...what nutes and soil do you use?


As for soil i pretty much make my own using sand,m organic soil peatmoss, sheep manure, sea compost for food i use a line called optimum hydroponic plant food , also i use humix and fulvix, SuperBmax, calmag, also jurrasic bloom enhancer like - 0 -33- 54 6 grams added per 20 liters appears to be working really well


----------



## Decepticon (May 13, 2012)

here is an update on the outdoor scrog

View attachment 2165290


----------



## t2kallday (May 13, 2012)

cool vacation vid man now wheres the scrog!?!?


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

day 2 flowering!

my second net is in place for support of my main colas.... now i just gotta wait  and yes preflowers are existent.


----------



## trichomedome (May 13, 2012)

What,s this shit about spreading rep around before adding to someone again. Imo peeps either deserve rep points or don,t that includes whoever who might deserve rep points consecutively. why should you have to give rep points ? whinging over for now TCD


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> What,s this shit about spreading rep around before adding to someone again. Imo peeps either deserve rep points or don,t that includes whoever who might deserve rep points consecutively. why should you have to give rep points ? whinging over for now TCD


It's ok Trich! I like it aswell  i just can't stop looking at her


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

I will be transplanting her into a 7 gallon Smart Pot and then I will put the 4' x 4' screen over her on Tuesday. I will post pics when done.

View attachment 2166627View attachment 2166628

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms out there....

FM


----------



## Decepticon (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> day 2 flowering!
> 
> my second net is in place for support of my main colas.... now i just gotta wait  and yes preflowers are existent.


how long you veg this for?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> how long you veg this for?


only 28 days, i may need a week longer to flower, i usually go around 35 days


----------



## trichomedome (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> only 28 days, i may need a week longer to flower, i usually go around 35 days


 I orderd a new green room today, i,ll keep you posted with regards to it,s quality, you can get into it both sides and the front, easy going lol. Tcd


----------



## dapio (May 14, 2012)

Here is some pictures of my 250 watt Scrog at 32 days of flowering.

Medium : Coco, 5 Gallon Smart Pot, Nutrients : General Organics , Screen is 3'x1.5'x1.5' (LXWXH)


----------



## nugbuckets (May 14, 2012)

couple pics of my modular scrog rings....i like to be able to move my girls around...


----------



## mike91sr (May 14, 2012)

I like it! Nice and simple, easy to move around. I'm thinking about doing something similar once I am able to focus a bit less on yield than convenience. Have you tried laying a screen of any type across the top of it? 

Then again, having looked at your journal, maybe I don't need to wait until yield is paramount. Looks like thats doin pretty damn well for ya!


----------



## trichomedome (May 14, 2012)

nugbuckets said:


> couple pics of my modular scrog rings....i like to be able to move my girls around...
> View attachment 2166743View attachment 2166744View attachment 2166745


I can relate to you wanting to move them around it,s deffo handy, i also like the way you,ve trained them. Nice work nugbuckets.
F.m.i.l.y yours are also looking very nice aswell budy fact there,s a lot of impresive screens lately ? long may it last.
Rbeez where,s an updated photo!  it will be looking sweet now ? atb Tcd


----------



## Decepticon (May 15, 2012)

im thinking about switching to 12/12 at the end of the week


----------



## trichomedome (May 15, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> im thinking about switching to 12/12 at the end of the week


How are you going to darken your outside grow, i,d imagine it wont be easy you have to let air in but not light. chalenging for sure ? atb Tcd


----------



## Decepticon (May 15, 2012)

that would be a challenge but no i was referring to my inside scrog


----------



## trichomedome (May 15, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> that would be a challenge but no i was referring to my inside scrog


 ah well then a timmer springs to mind lol tcd


----------



## lighting (May 15, 2012)

having a scrog being able to get good access is what its all about for pruning etc i just love using them totes drill one 1 " hole on bottom right and have a few bricks kicking around for when u want to flush, just lift totes up few inches and your set to flush etc its cleaner you get better root mass and better yields


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

lighting said:


> having a scrog being able to get good access is what its all about for pruning etc i just love using them totes drill one 1 " hole on bottom right and have a few bricks kicking around for when u want to flush, just lift totes up few inches and your set to flush etc its cleaner you get better root mass and better yields


Nice work there lighting, i don't think i've seen you bout much, nice city of buds there, I think that deserves some rep+ If you don't mind, give us a run down of lighting/medium....
Flo

edit : ohh yeah. forgot my pic....

day 4 flowering.....


----------



## Decepticon (May 15, 2012)

the pictures really dont do it justice there is so many tops i took me at least 40 + minutes to pull under and move tops/branches to new spots


----------



## lighting (May 15, 2012)

looks good there deception 
Here's a few pics right after transplanting them, There ways away before i put them under a scrog table ) presently still under flourous 
Scrog table will consist of 10foot x 20 foot 16 plant 8000 watt grow here are 5 plants just transplanted 11 more to go


----------



## Decepticon (May 15, 2012)

im fascinated with your light setup


----------



## trichomedome (May 15, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> im fascinated with your light setup


Fluro,s prob give you the closest node spacing bar none ime ? there great for veging seeds cuts imo up to a litre pot. atb Tcd


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 16, 2012)

hey guys heres a little update for you


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 16, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


>


OUCH!!!! wow man u got it made! they are looking incredibly skunky, i could only imagine what your tent smells like  wow. Class Act right there! Look at that Leaf Stance! Vigor! creamed it man. I can see some color coming through the leaves.....deeeeelish


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 16, 2012)

flowie the smell is incredible. heavy chem smell lingers in the air, if you bump a bud u get a ko punch of sour candy.


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> flowie the smell is incredible. heavy chem smell lingers in the air, if you bump a bud u get a ko punch of sour candy.


OOOHHH How i hope i get something as deeelish as that!! wow, beautiful description! 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to forgetiwashere again.







*






day 5....not much happening yet. wait till i hit her with PGR


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 16, 2012)

Here are some new pics from my scrog.

















Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## lighting (May 16, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Here are some new pics from my scrog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great looks like the start of a phos def i would bump it up a little them girls need lots of P and K for flower bro


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 16, 2012)

lighting said:


> Looks great looks like the start of a phos def i would bump it up a little them girls need lots of P and K for flower bro


Actually its in recovery from a phos def  have been boosting it up last week or so and it is getting better on that front. Thanks for confirming what I was treating for was correct though 

Snoogins


----------



## lighting (May 16, 2012)

yea no problem people see the tips burning and all of a sudden there flushing and actually hurting the plant more lol 
Seeing all these nice scrogs i guess i should post some pics 4 plant 4 pound harvest


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 16, 2012)

lighting said:


> yea no problem people see the tips burning and all of a sudden there flushing and actually hurting the plant more lol
> Seeing all these nice scrogs i guess i should post some pics 4 plant 4 pound harvest


Looking great!

When I see tips burn in soil I try not to flush instantly instead try to see whats missing since I dont mix my ferts in the room and I try not to go to hot on feeding. Hasnt failed yet, but like I said I feed on the lighter side rather then strong.


----------



## trichomedome (May 16, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Looking great!
> 
> When I see tips burn in soil I try not to flush instantly instead try to see whats missing since I dont mix my ferts in the room and I try not to go to hot on feeding. Hasnt failed yet, but like I said I feed on the lighter side rather then strong.


I know nothing about soil grown but i agree 100% better to be to weak than to strong, To strong has a hugh impact on taste and yield. Basicly it ruins it ime. TCD


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 16, 2012)

Hey tcd what's your thoughts on the burnt tips being caused by low phosphorous. I have limited experience but I found in my most recent grows I avoided burnt tips by using half doses of bloom boosters through the first half of flower and going full strength in the second half. so just wondering what your thoughts are tcd?
I may have to do a little more experimentation 

Not in any way suggesting you guys are wrong just trying to get some more opinions


----------



## t2kallday (May 16, 2012)

UPDATE az med scrog day 8 flower!
Been only using quarter strength of all my nutes and plants are looking lush and vigorous! I feed 1 gallon to each plant every 3 days,I water with distilled h20 and hygrozyme between feedings. I like to feed to them only when hungry, I hate to overfert, learned my lesson with that long time ago! Hygrozyme breaks down all nutrients to make them available.I like to hear my ladies bellies rumble a little before feeding!lol.I also added 1 ml per gallon of humbolts snow storm ultra(basically alfalfa extract=Triacantonal Bad ass growth inhibitor!and potash)Anyways, the grow is going awesome,screen is FULL! and getting fuller each day! I have to do an hour training sess each morning with them, tucking leaves and shoots! ill never make my screen 24 inches tall again! My fucking back hurts!lol.The plants would be about three and a half feet tall if the screen wasnt there its amazing how many budsites there are! the screen has 256 holes in it and i have plants stretching outside the pvc!.Ill continue to train until week 3 flower then i just have to keep tucking leaves and water.I also lowered my 1000 watt hps about 4 inches, it was 24 inches away from the canopy!You wouldnt believe how much more intensity 4 inches adds, thank you zo0t for pointing that out! Heres the pics, any advice or questions are welcome! PS check the second to last pic,mr nice is so happy shes sporting 9 blade leaves!


----------



## herballuvmonkey (May 16, 2012)

I got a 10 gal shop vac and siphon the nutes out for water change. Put a hole in your tote at one end and keep it covered so you won't get algae forming. You also need to nets to encase your roots in inside the tote so you won't accidentally suck them out and harm them. Works like a charm. Super glue the nets to the top of the tote underside with the holes for your net pots right in the middle.


----------



## mike91sr (May 17, 2012)

Update on my scrog, about 2-2 1/2 weeks from 12/12, undergrowth trimming starts tomorrow.


----------



## Decepticon (May 17, 2012)

Good to see you again mike, looking awesome


----------



## mike91sr (May 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'm getting excited, this is a fun time for me, training and watching the screen get stuffed full. And I have more lights, better screen, and an extra plant this time.


----------



## t2kallday (May 17, 2012)

nice work mike91sr! rep+


----------



## trichomedome (May 17, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> UPDATE az med scrog day 8 flower!
> Been only using quarter strength of all my nutes and plants are looking lush and vigorous! I feed 1 gallon to each plant every 3 days,I water with distilled h20 and hygrozyme between feedings. I like to feed to them only when hungry, I hate to overfert, learned my lesson with that long time ago! Hygrozyme breaks down all nutrients to make them available.I like to hear my ladies bellies rumble a little before feeding!lol.I also added 1 ml per gallon of humbolts snow storm ultra(basically alfalfa extract=Triacantonal Bad ass growth inhibitor!and potash)Anyways, the grow is going awesome,screen is FULL! and getting fuller each day! I have to do an hour training sess each morning with them, tucking leaves and shoots! ill never make my screen 24 inches tall again! My fucking back hurts!lol.The plants would be about three and a half feet tall if the screen wasnt there its amazing how many budsites there are! the screen has 256 holes in it and i have plants stretching outside the pvc!.Ill continue to train until week 3 flower then i just have to keep tucking leaves and water.I also lowered my 1000 watt hps about 4 inches, it was 24 inches away from the canopy!You wouldnt believe how much more intensity 4 inches adds, thank you zo0t for pointing that out! Heres the pics, any advice or questions are welcome! PS check the second to last pic,mr nice is so happy shes sporting 9 blade leaves!
> View attachment 2170656View attachment 2170657View attachment 2170658View attachment 2170659View attachment 2170660View attachment 2170661View attachment 2170662View attachment 2170663View attachment 2170664View attachment 2170665View attachment 2170666View attachment 2170667View attachment 2170672View attachment 2170673View attachment 2170674View attachment 2170667


Top notch budy. Tcd


----------



## delvite (May 17, 2012)

some nice pics n good info in here  im doing a single sour cream scrog ( 80x80 ) just traing her atm


----------



## t2kallday (May 17, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Top notch budy. Tcd


Thanks tcd! hope it looks like your canopy soon! what happened to your pics?


----------



## trichomedome (May 17, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> Hey tcd what's your thoughts on the burnt tips being caused by low phosphorous. I have limited experience but I found in my most recent grows I avoided burnt tips by using half doses of bloom boosters through the first half of flower and going full strength in the second half. so just wondering what your thoughts are tcd?
> I may have to do a little more experimentation
> 
> Not in any way suggesting you guys are wrong just trying to get some more opinions


What i do now is let the plant tell me when it needs feed "strictly hydro though" But i actualy do the same as yourself with regards to boosters, i gradualy elevate the levels over the first 5/6 weeks then go full strength the last 2/3 weeks when it is in demand by the plant then flushing. ime the plant can,t handle the sudden excess potasiam and phosforous. I may be well of the mark but it stoped my ladies getting burnt tips, and i,ve had my fair share of them lol
I know my schedule is over 10 weeks but i,ve found that,s what,s normaly needed to get amber colour trichs, the pack is only a guide. atb Tcd
I,ll put an updated photo in asap


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

hey guys!! who else is up all hours of the morning excited about their new grow  I just dosed my girl up with 50ml PGR part A stop this stretch happening!, time to get these buds growing!, i initially added 40 ml, (1ml per litre) didn't notice a difference overnight, so another 10 ml, and she straight away changed vigor, this tells me it has taken effect, now i watch closely at her health, and will flush in 2 days time and get her ready for Part B PGR  I can't believe this is happeneing already, i haven't even had time to think about this grow, let alone smoke barely anything of last grow!!, oops smash hash is makin me a dreamer all day

Day 5 flowering i got it wrong before i said it was day 5 yesterday....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> UPDATE az med scrog day 8 flower!
> Been only using quarter strength of all my nutes and plants are looking lush and vigorous! I feed 1 gallon to each plant every 3 days,I water with distilled h20 and hygrozyme between feedings. I like to feed to them only when hungry, I hate to overfert, learned my lesson with that long time ago! Hygrozyme breaks down all nutrients to make them available.I like to hear my ladies bellies rumble a little before feeding!lol.I also added 1 ml per gallon of humbolts snow storm ultra(basically alfalfa extract=Triacantonal Bad ass growth inhibitor!and potash)Anyways, the grow is going awesome,screen is FULL! and getting fuller each day! I have to do an hour training sess each morning with them, tucking leaves and shoots! ill never make my screen 24 inches tall again! My fucking back hurts!lol.The plants would be about three and a half feet tall if the screen wasnt there its amazing how many budsites there are! the screen has 256 holes in it and i have plants stretching outside the pvc!.Ill continue to train until week 3 flower then i just have to keep tucking leaves and water.I also lowered my 1000 watt hps about 4 inches, it was 24 inches away from the canopy!You wouldnt believe how much more intensity 4 inches adds, thank you zo0t for pointing that out! Heres the pics, any advice or questions are welcome! PS check the second to last pic,mr nice is so happy shes sporting 9 blade leaves!
> View attachment 2170656View attachment 2170657View attachment 2170658View attachment 2170659View attachment 2170660View attachment 2170661View attachment 2170662View attachment 2170663View attachment 2170664View attachment 2170665View attachment 2170666View attachment 2170667View attachment 2170672View attachment 2170673View attachment 2170674View attachment 2170667


Beautiful canopy t2, what is the size of your screen??? I too made my screen 24" tall, I guess my back is going to be hurting!!! Keep up the great work bro!!

FM


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 17, 2012)

wow....295 pages was a long read....i just added a screen today after reading all this...its a little late for my grow as i just switched into 12/12 yesterday but at least i can still manipulate the canopy to stay more level....next grow will be a planned lst into scrog lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

allo stranger  you forget you signed up 3 years ago!?


----------



## t2kallday (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Beautiful canopy t2, what is the size of your screen??? I too made my screen 24" tall, I guess my back is going to be hurting!!! Keep up the great work bro!!
> 
> FM


Thank you! the screen is 4ft by 4ft by 2ft high. it took four hours to make it! I took the time cuz if you tie it a certain way you can adjust each hole! its awesome that way cuz you dont always have to pull the whole shoot out of its hole put it in the next one. causing you to have to reposition the leaves etc. Instead you can just slide the box open or closed or whichever way u want it. in my pics, the screen looks all disproportionate! lol works great tho! My one upgrade would be to have a drain table on bricks to raise the whole setup a foot or two,Anyone wanting to do scrog just know that its alot of work! (especially with 1000 watts the girls grow FAST!) My back hurts cuz plants dont always cooperate when trying to tuck leaves and put budsites where you want them. i often find budsites completely covered by leaves from competing branches, that have grown a ton in one day! competing branches and a bunch of other thing you have to stay on top of if you want max yeild. Its nuts ive never seen growth like this! Im sticking with scrog for sure!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 17, 2012)

yeah i kinda did...lmao....couldnt remember my sign-on either...but im here now right?lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> yeah i kinda did...lmao....couldnt remember my sign-on either...but im here now right?lol


i dunno man, u better pinch yourself  

*Go the Scroggers!!! If you can't beat them, which is hard !!! Join them *


----------



## trichomedome (May 17, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> wow....295 pages was a long read....i just added a screen today after reading all this...its a little late for my grow as i just switched into 12/12 yesterday but at least i can still manipulate the canopy to stay more level....next grow will be a planned lst into scrog lol


I used to tie mine 1st day of 12/12 which imo if you,ve not veged it to the screen you,d be best doing to get more yeild. atb Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

t2k, I just rigged my screen up and its the same as yours 4' x 4' and 2' high. I am putting only one plant under the screen. I am also using 1000 watt HPS and 400 watt HPS. Cant wait, its my 1st SCRoG project, I figure I go alittle big after seeing all these Legendary SCROGers on here!!!

Do you think I should raise the screen a foot higher like you mentioned????

View attachment 2171848View attachment 2171846View attachment 2171847

Peace

FM


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 17, 2012)

oh yes...ive already started training....i kinda pushed the screen down about 3or 4 inches so that the tallest was on the same plane as the shortest and ive got that plant velcro stuff to tie them down


----------



## mike91sr (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> t2k, I just rigged my screen up and its the same as yours 4' x 4' and 2' high. I am putting only one plant under the screen. I am also using 1000 watt HPS and 400 watt HPS. Cant wait, its my 1st SCRoG project, I figure I go alittle big after seeing all these Legendary SCROGers on here!!!
> 
> Do you think I should raise the screen a foot higher like you mentioned????
> 
> ...


1400w on 1 plant in a 16sq ft area?!? almost 90w/sq ft, that things gonna be a BEAST. IMO 2' should be more than enough, I've usually kept my screen 6-10" above the pot and am just now trying about 14-18" of space. Easier to maintain, thats for sure. I'm not sure about efficacy, and it definitely takes much longer to fill, as the plant has to be a foot taller to get the screen just as full as it wouldve been.


----------



## t2kallday (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> t2k, I just rigged my screen up and its the same as yours 4' x 4' and 2' high. I am putting only one plant under the screen. I am also using 1000 watt HPS and 400 watt HPS. Cant wait, its my 1st SCRoG project, I figure I go alittle big after seeing all these Legendary SCROGers on here!!!
> 
> Do you think I should raise the screen a foot higher like you mentioned????
> 
> ...


dude that plant looks super vigorous and healthy nice work! Its really up to you if you wanna raise it, i would tho! Is there a drain on that tray? if so id raise the legs on your screen a foot to add another tray or bucket or whatever underneath to catch your runoff.Thats what id do different with my setup, i have to wick runoff with clean towels! lol just keep the plant about 12 in from the screen some peeps like it 10 in but its preference. Your plant looks like shell stretch out so nice fill 60 percent of screen then flower train main colas to the outer portion of screen,


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 17, 2012)

Do you think I am over doing it with the light??? I am also going to have 2 plants next to the screen. Those plants canopies will be even with the screen when Flowering.

FM


----------



## t2kallday (May 17, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you think I am over doing it with the light??? I am also going to have 2 plants next to the screen. Those plants canopies will be even with the screen when Flowering.
> 
> FM


i would use the 1000 for your 4by4 and put individual scrogs on each pot of those two outside plants you were talking about and use the 400 for those in a 3 by 3 are if you have the space! Youll yeild a shit ton that way bro!


----------



## lighting (May 17, 2012)

1000 will work fine even in a 5 x 5 area 
here is my 5' x 8 ' scrog i had it adjustable more or less was set at 5 feet in height 
my next table i will be making shortly will be 10 ' x 20 prob go 6 foot height for scrog


----------



## trichomedome (May 17, 2012)

Here,s a photo taken earlier as i said i let the plant tell me when it needs feed, i,m nearing the end of week 7 and the e.c is still only at 1.3. You,ll see some lighter coloured leafs apearing there to me that,s a sign that the feed strength needs increased now, 1.3 may seem a bit low but it,s the plant that in charge and it,s happy so i can only maintain it. atb Tcd


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 17, 2012)

the screens only been in a few hours and im already in love....plus i get to be more hands on


----------



## trichomedome (May 17, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> the screens only been in a few hours and im already in love....plus i get to be more hands on


Yes i can understand that  ? why not change it back to 18/6 the plant won,t bother a day is nothing like enogh for it to notice. atb with it, regardless it,s a cracking looking plant Da sb. Tcd


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 17, 2012)

i just dont want to veg these plants anymore....already had them going for about 7wks and the tallest was almost 2' and the shortest 19"...i pushed the screen down to 18" from dirt...thats the closest i could get it...there's enough foliage to fill the screen im just hoping that it will make it to the screen before the stretch is over


----------



## johnyutah (May 18, 2012)

Question: 

Once the plant grows through the screen and the buds begin to form, for this example let's assume when the chunk and the rezzzzzz start packing between 30-40 on a 60 day strain, do you take out the fan leaves to let air through, or do you leave them because they are,"Food"? 

Please assume a totally packed screen. I have found threads on here where it looks like the entire screen is basically weed. This gives me butterflies in my tummy and makes me rub my feet together. I must do this, I must........


----------



## trichomedome (May 18, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> Question:
> 
> Once the plant grows through the screen and the buds begin to form, for this example let's assume when the chunk and the rezzzzzz start packing between 30-40 on a 60 day strain, do you take out the fan leaves to let air through, or do you leave them because they are,"Food"?
> 
> Please assume a totally packed screen. I have found threads on here where it looks like the entire screen is basically weed. This gives me butterflies in my tummy and makes me rub my feet together. I must do this, I must........


You must! leave them because they make the food in a sense, they make the minarals into useable complex sugars and starches through photosynth, it would be simmilar to a solar set up without the solar panels  if you look at some scrog photos you,ll see the leaves are like a v shape, there lifting themselfs into optimal light catching area. hope this helps atb Tcd


----------



## DaSmokinBear (May 18, 2012)

having so much fun playing with my plants...thescreen is already filling up...no-where near full but i can see the progress...this is great to manage the canopy but for this particular grow i think the screen is going to act more as a stabilizer for some of the lower branches that arent quite there yet


----------



## lighting (May 18, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> Question:
> 
> Once the plant grows through the screen and the buds begin to form, for this example let's assume when the chunk and the rezzzzzz start packing between 30-40 on a 60 day strain, do you take out the fan leaves to let air through, or do you leave them because they are,"Food"?
> 
> ...


once screen is full and you flipped to flower you should trimm all lower leafs and small popcorn buds that form and continue to trim them so all the plants energy is used to the top 200 bud sites some people use the term umbrella lolli pop there no need to keep this stuff below screen as it wont be getting any light


----------



## [420]Haze (May 19, 2012)

Heres my Multi- Strain, Multi Net SCROG at Wk 7 Flower ;


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

the dna sour cream im training to scrog 
[video=youtube;GAotPvN6HJk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAotPvN6HJk[/video]
a lil shakey but you get the picture its doin brill


----------



## t2kallday (May 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7450134 said:


> Heres my Multi- Strain, Multi Net SCROG at Wk 7 Flower ;


nice work man. is that a tent? what size? what wattage light did you use? That looks like a good yeild!


----------



## ManishWayz (May 19, 2012)

I'm new to scrog and I have to ask a question that I am sure that someone has already asked before. Do you need to top you plant when doing scrog or do you just train it to grow where you want it to just like the other branches?


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> I'm new to scrog and I have to ask a question that I am sure that someone has already asked before. Do you need to top you plant when doing scrog or do you just train it to grow where you want it to just like the other branches?


hey man, i top my plant when she's only 2 or 3 days old (clone) and again before flowering at around 4 weeks veg, you can really go either way, personal choice really, topping seems easier to me, and more even, you can control the space a little better, but if you just want one big main cola at the end of your long snake of growth then train through the net as a few people have here, i also top to even out the sizes of my top colas, it helps control vertical growth also, so it has alot of advantages.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 19, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> I'm new to scrog and I have to ask a question that I am sure that someone has already asked before. Do you need to top you plant when doing scrog or do you just train it to grow where you want it to just like the other branches?


i feel that the screen IS my LST or topping. why slow growth twice. i'm a firm believer in reaching the screen quickly, and weaving magic there. although this works with clones, better than seedlings. if from seed, i let it get to about 6" and bend it over and pin down. one bend. and then ScrOG resulting tops.


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

ManishWayz said:


> I'm new to scrog and I have to ask a question that I am sure that someone has already asked before. Do you need to top you plant when doing scrog or do you just train it to grow where you want it to just like the other branches?


i topped, training n trimming


----------



## [420]Haze (May 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> nice work man. is that a tent? what size? what wattage light did you use? That looks like a good yeild!


Its a 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent and its full ! there under 1 x 600w for both veg and flower, last time i used 1 net with alot of horizontal training and produced 1 pound, here ;

Super Lemon Haze Grow 

theres so much more this time, i believe it will be around 2 pound.


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

Hi All, 

Newbie question here and you might see the same question dotted about the forum.


need help with transplanting on a scrog grow. Am I right in saying that my clone goes into a 6" pot, then transplant into a 1 gallon pot for start of veg, Then transplant to a 3 gallon pot about 1 week into veg, Then 5 gallon few weeks into veg, finally 10 gallon for flowing. 

1, at what hight to start training under screen?

2, how hard is it to transplant between bigger pots?

3, is it dangerous to transplant that many times because of the chances of killing the plant? If so is there any other way? 

Thanks for all the help because I have searched and can't find any information regarding transplanting during a scrog grow.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 19, 2012)

1) high enough to work scissors under screen; long bonsai scissors allow for lower screen.
2)when you start getting over 3gal, they are heavy and awkward.
3)transplanting, done with care, causes little stress, imo


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> 1) high enough to work scissors under screen; long bonsai scissors allow for lower screen.
> 2)when you start getting over 3gal, they are heavy and awkward.
> 3)transplanting, done with care, causes little stress, imo


So I will need to finish up on a 10gal pot? Is it neccessary to transplant that many times? 

Sorry for all the Q's as I need it set in stone before I start. Thanks


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> So I will need to finish up on a 10gal pot? Is it neccessary to transplant that many times?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's as I need it set in stone before I start. Thanks


i use 1 60 litre pot and thats it, why transplant if you don't need to? maybe one transplant, thats all i'd do. one small, and one big


----------



## johnyutah (May 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7450134 said:


> Heres my Multi- Strain, Multi Net SCROG at Wk 7 Flower ;






I was wondering what size pots you finish in? Also, What is the medium you are using? Finally, how do you water? 


My main obstacle is watering my plants. I am in a tight area, and really really wish I had a more efficient way of watering my plants than a 1 gallon, pump sprayer and a wand. I hope to start some soil--Super Soil-- excuse me, soon so I will no longer be mixing nutrients, and that should take time off watering, but I still will have the problem of getting in there(a dr60 2x2) and watering. It looked like you have drip rings?


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

_*FlowaMasta's Monster single Plant scrog! Day 7 Flowering!!*_

for those who don't know, i use 100% perlite in a 50 litre hempy style re-circulating system. Cyco Nutrients


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i use 1 60 litre pot and thats it, why transplant if you don't need to? maybe one transplant, thats all i'd do. one small, and one big


Cheers for that but I'm doing 4 plants in a area of 1.6mt x 1mt with 2 x 600watt hps lights. Would you still use one 60liter? What size did you transplant from in to your 60liter? Thanks


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Cheers for that but I'm doing 4 plants in a area of 1.6mt x 1mt with 2 x 600watt hps lights. Would you still use one 60liter? What size did you transplant from in to your 60liter? Thanks


you would most likely want to have it setup like Haze 420, he may be back on later..., i went straight from clone (with roots ofcourse) into the large pot.
2x 600's would be hefty for that space...ideally you want around 600 watts per 1 metre squared.
If you have 4 different strains then go for 4 pots, if they are the same strain then you could grow a couple of big ones, or whatever suits your needs really. it is easy enough to set up a recirculating system that feeds automatically. the feed rings up top get fed via a pump on a timer, the pot sits inside another pot, which drains into the bottom pot, and returns to the res tank. The pump auto feeds every 2.5 hours, 15 minute feeding times.


----------



## ManishWayz (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I can't wait to put my light to use and start posting some new great shots!


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you would most likely want to have it setup like Haze 420, he may be back on later..., i went straight from clone (with roots ofcourse) into the large pot.
> 2x 600's would be hefty for that space...ideally you want around 600 watts per 1 metre squared.
> If you have 4 different strains then go for 4 pots, if they are the same strain then you could grow a couple of big ones, or whatever suits your needs really. it is easy enough to set up a recirculating system that feeds automatically. the feed rings up top get fed via a pump on a timer, the pot sits inside another pot, which drains into the bottom pot, and returns to the res tank. The pump auto feeds every 2.5 hours, 15 minute feeding times.


Im interested in the auto feeding but don't have any idea where to start with that. I will be growing the same strain, so do you suggest grow 2 in the same pot? Is this the best was in soil with a scrog? Thanks


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Im interested in the auto feeding but don't have any idea where to start with that. I will be growing the same strain, so do you suggest grow 2 in the same pot? Is this the best was in soil with a scrog? Thanks


no, not with soil, this setup is for strictly soil-less mediums (coco, perlite, hydroton...) You may have to speak to someone more suited for soil if that's the road you want to take. soil holds far too much water for a recirc system, it simply wouldn't flow


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no, not with soil, this setup is for strictly soil-less mediums (coco, perlite, hydroton...) You may have to speak to someone more suited for soil if that's the road you want to take. soil holds far too much water for a recirc system, it simply wouldn't flow


Ok no problem but thanks anyway. Hydro is something I'd like to try once iv master soil.


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Im interested in the auto feeding but don't have any idea where to start with that. I will be growing the same strain, so do you suggest grow 2 in the same pot? Is this the best was in soil with a scrog? Thanks


 A timmer a small mj pump and some 10mm tubbing and a 4 or 8 way minifold thats it an auto system for aprox £20. You have to work out how much they deliver per min or put taps on to control the flow, as i have they dont use equall amounts of nutes as you may expect. that,s all i,ve used for the last couple of years, i think it works ok. With regards to poting up providing you have a good root system on your clones they,ll be fine to put into a 50/60 ltr bucket personaly i,d use 4 x 15lt in that siszed area. here,s an example of the same area with 4 x 15lt pots and 1 6oow light. atb Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> had a squiz, they look very similar to the secret jardin tents, for the price, i assume good quality, and good feedback, seeing the double lining on the inside of the doors impresses me, extra help for darkness, love the side opening to, i could get used to that for sure
> 
> something to look into future wise.......some research needed ofcourse


 I got it and it,s a topper opens both sides and front, coated with diamond mylar 30mm frame the sj is 15.8 mm pretty flimsy, i have two sj,s but the green room a difrent class. i,ll post some pics once it,s set up. Tcd


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Im interested in the auto feeding but don't have any idea where to start with that. I will be growing the same strain, so do you suggest grow 2 in the same pot? Is this the best was in soil with a scrog? Thanks


 what you can do is get 2 huge totes / buckets like place a board in between they you could place 2 plants in either side i start off with 12" wide by 12" deep pot guess its 5 gallon i start training them in that then once i am completly around pot i cut my string and transplant into buckets 94 liter and go from there


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

trich how many plants you got there


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

You guys use huge pots what,s the reason behind it ? I bought a single 47ltr air pot and it was a bit of a novelty in the shop i had to order it in specialy ? Anyway i use it it for single tree tree like plant to fill that same space ? Tcd

Lightning i,ve got 4 in there budy ?

Flowmasta 94 ltrs as in two bags of coco/compo ?


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You guys use huge pots what,s the reason behind it ? I bought a single 47ltr air pot and it was a bit of a novelty in the shop i had to order it in specialy ? Anyway i use it it for single tree tree like plant to fill that same space ? Tcd
> 
> Lightning i,ve got 4 in there budy ?
> 
> Flowmasta 94 ltrs as in two bags of coco/compo ?


94?? no, i use 1 60 litre pot, that sits inside another 60 litre, the inside one sits about 2 inches off the bottom, this houses the potsock, and medium, in my case perlite. so I only use 60 litres of perlite. and i use every bit believe me, i have a pic of the root system, i'll add to this sesh of bud oil i made  just for your viewing pleasure 

hash oil, from my last indoor crop, primo nugs, my outdoor oil is bright yellow almost!











and here is my 60 litre root system from last grow. well the bottom of it anyway, heavy as a bitch!!! once it's full of roots


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 94?? no, i use 1 60 litre pot, that sits inside another 60 litre, the inside one sits about 2 inches off the bottom, this houses the potsock, and medium, in my case perlite. so I only use 60 litres of perlite. and i use every bit believe me, i have a pic of the root system, i'll add to this sesh of bud oil i made  just for your viewing pleasure
> 
> hash oil, from my last indoor crop, primo nugs, my outdoor oil is bright yellow almost!
> 
> ...


Budy it,s easily seen for me that you would benifit from using air pots, the root increase realy is phenomenal, for real it does do what it says on the tin, i,m not want to compare nob sizes but wait till you see the airpot root ball, with perlite when i opend the air pot and it just stood there, not a typical pyramid type slope ? with coco it resembles a huge root riot cube. your pots ? i presume You mean two pots for a run of space at the bottom for the recirculating ? That,s a lovely colour of oil mmm! how do you go about making it, ipa ? atb Tcd
Every now and then things come along that actualy work, air pots is one of them, and only an extra £1-2 over normal pots and awesome results. i have some photo,s taken last weeks where the roots are growing out the top of the medium ?


----------



## t2kallday (May 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7450570 said:


> Its a 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent and its full ! there under 1 x 600w for both veg and flower, last time i used 1 net with alot of horizontal training and produced 1 pound, here ;
> 
> Super Lemon Haze Grow
> 
> theres so much more this time, i believe it will be around 2 pound.


Nice! two pounds off a sixer is great! Im hoping to pull two and a half on my first scrog attempt with a 1000 watt.Im hoping more! Ive working very hard on my canopy and hope it pays off.


----------



## OneGrow (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> A timmer a small mj pump and some 10mm tubbing and a 4 or 8 way minifold thats it an auto system for aprox £20. You have to work out how much they deliver per min or put taps on to control the flow, as i have they dont use equall amounts of nutes as you may expect. that,s all i,ve used for the last couple of years, i think it works ok. With regards to poting up providing you have a good root system on your clones they,ll be fine to put into a 50/60 ltr bucket personaly i,d use 4 x 15lt in that siszed area. here,s an example of the same area with 4 x 15lt pots and 1 6oow light. atb Tcd



Thanks for that. Going from clone pot straight to final 15lt pot makes sense and will cut down on all the transplanting. would it be a advantage to use 2 600w lights in that area? how much did you pull of this grow how long did it take?


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

It,s at the end of week 7 today or 48 days old, it,s not been harvested yet another 3 weeks,ish ? the plant decides the final time, so i can,t answer the 1st 2 questions. However imo two 600 will defintly give you a better yeild maybe not double but certainly a 60/70% increase depending on skill etc, well worth doing imo. The next grow i,m going to try something that,s well far out, but will work vertical and horozontal scrog at the same time one tent, A real bud box  atb Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

I would really like to see a vert and horz in one tent. That would be a sick set up! Please keep me posted on that and when you are going to do it.

FM


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You guys use huge pots what,s the reason behind it ? I bought a single 47ltr air pot and it was a bit of a novelty in the shop i had to order it in specialy ? Anyway i use it it for single tree tree like plant to fill that same space ? Tcd
> 
> Lightning i,ve got 4 in there budy ?
> 
> Flowmasta 94 ltrs as in two bags of coco/compo ?


 bigger the pot better the yield imo see in next 2 weeks i will show you 10,000 watts and trees that will produce 1 to 2 pounds per plant scrog in a 10 foot by 20 foot scrog table 
Root mass = yield period for instance outdoor i got 4 - 8 " round stalks indoor i got 3 - 4 " stalks also bigger pots = bigger stalks which in a sense will bring more broken down nutrients in upper bud sites 
i have grown SOG's 2 rooms 280 plants big power vegged 3 - 5 weeks in them 12" pots and you will always get average yields growing them in bigger pots you get bigger yields per plant trust me 
at the end of the day its all about Yield in pic is one plant trim over 2 pounds dry thats what its all about grow less plants gain better results


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> It,s at the end of week 7 today or 48 days old, it,s not been harvested yet another 3 weeks,ish ? the plant decides the final time, so i can,t answer the 1st 2 questions. However imo two 600 will defintly give you a better yeild maybe not double but certainly a 60/70% increase depending on skill etc, well worth doing imo. The next grow i,m going to try something that,s well far out, but will work vertical and horozontal scrog at the same time one tent, A real bud box  atb Tcd


again your talking lumens in your opinion two 600's ( 170,000 lumens ) will give you better yield you are wrong not trying to start anything but i can guarantee you two 1000's (270,000 lumens ) will smoke them 600's bad my averages per 1000 watts are 1160 grams DRY buds your mentioning your at 48 days even tho you have lots of buds there rather small perhaps you could of cleaned under and got rid of the popcorn buds thus creating more energy to top people got to realize when scroging your producing lots of top buds which needs little more attention cleaning under canvas is so important for upper bud development is unreal 
It will make or break you 
you spend so much time supercropping , fimming , topping and training your plant only to have buds when dryed looking like popcorn isnt a great feeling 
If you can please get under your canvas and start cleaning up you stilkl have time to make upper buds get nice and big


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

lighting said:


> bigger the pot better the yield imo see in next 2 weeks i will show you 10,000 watts and trees that will produce 1 to 2 pounds per plant scrog in a 10 foot by 20 foot scrog table
> Root mass = yield period for instance outdoor i got 4 - 8 " round stalks indoor i got 3 - 4 " stalks also bigger pots = bigger stalks which in a sense will bring more broken down nutrients in upper bud sites
> i have grown SOG's 2 rooms 280 plants big power vegged 3 - 5 weeks in them 12" pots and you will always get average yields growing them in bigger pots you get bigger yields per plant trust me
> at the end of the day its all about Yield in pic is one plant trim over 1 pound dry thats what its all about grow less plants gain better results


You,ve misread budy why do you think i use a single 50 ltr airpot and 15 lt air pots for smaller plants ? 100 ltr would have been overkill imo they only root for the 1st 5 ish weeks after 12/12 is induced and if it,s not filled 80% with roots is causes unecacery streaching ime. atb Tcd

Of course 2 x 1000w is better than 2x 600w lighting but take 3x 600w saving power better light spread and more lumens, it,s a no brainer. 
Also i don,t know what you,ve been looking at but under my screen is well maintained ??? TCD


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

when a person first flips to flower first 2 weeks they should lower there lights as well super crop to help stop the stretch phase stretching has nothing to do with root mass thats where people fall into problems they let there plants stretch now you will here people mention well with my 600's i can lower them to 15 " from my top's well when i flip to flower my 1000's are 14" from my tops even less thus helping to stop stretch phase but i also super crop first two weeks more or less pinch all my tops, this allowing all my bud sites to join up nothing like trimming and breaking up a bud cause you see stem right ???? thats a no brainer 

also 600's just don;t have the penetration rate as a 1000 i could give you four 600's and it still wouldnt compete with 2000 watts i don;t know about you but i am in the over 1 million lumen club and that my friend seperates allot from the average novice grower 
and if you don;t beleive it here i chopped @ 43 days from flipping to 12 hrs your at 48 days i chopped early as per customer  probably lost 1/2 pound 

Stay tuned i will post 10 k grow in next week or so 20 pound + harvest and under 20 plants


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

1000,s penatration scrog ? The idea of a scrog was 1st done by fluro growers due to there poor light penatration, penatration of light to any depth is not much use to a scrog, ime 1 gpm per watt is the norm but i only need 600w to obtain it. Also when after fliping they should not have to lower there light "it should already be as low as posible" if the,ve rooted the pot properly ime it will not steach near as bad, but we can agree to disagree. Please take on board this time i,m not interested in anything more than 1 600w light. atb Tcd


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You,ve misread budy why do you think i use a single 50 ltr airpot and 15 lt air pots for smaller plants ? 100 ltr would have been overkill imo they only root for the 1st 5 ish weeks after 12/12 is induced and if it,s not filled 80% with roots is causes unecacery streaching ime. atb Tcd
> 
> Of course 2 x 1000w is better than 2x 600w lighting but take 3x 600w saving power better light spread and more lumens, it,s a no brainer.
> Also i don,t know what you,ve been looking at but under my screen is well maintained ??? TCD


cool yes biger pots is all what its all about forget vegging 2 weeks then flipping into flower for what its worth in overall cost a person needs to veg min 5 weeks they pay back is trifold but remeber having plants coming right behind it once a grower gets there there happening i used to believe that plant count made a diff wow was i wrong can you imagine a strain for instance 6 weeks to finish you get 8.66 6 weeks in a year you get it so your harvesting 10 plants every 43 days 10 pounds over a year its over 80 pounds holy crap lol never thought of it that way so 86 pounds a year of weed lol at what 2600 pound +
over 200,000 a year for the real crazy grower thank god i only grow for personal and some friends


----------



## trichomedome (May 19, 2012)

Top 44 and 10k for the real crazy grower   when i worked with a calculator and 10k of lighting, i was only growing for me and few friends aswell. lol 
T44 is days to flower or 8.295 crops per year  atb Tcd


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Budy it,s easily seen for me that you would benifit from using air pots, the root increase realy is phenomenal, for real it does do what it says on the tin, i,m not want to compare nob sizes but wait till you see the airpot root ball, with perlite when i opend the air pot and it just stood there, not a typical pyramid type slope ? with coco it resembles a huge root riot cube. your pots ? i presume You mean two pots for a run of space at the bottom for the recirculating ? That,s a lovely colour of oil mmm! how do you go about making it, ipa ? atb Tcd
> Every now and then things come along that actualy work, air pots is one of them, and only an extra £1-2 over normal pots and awesome results. i have some photo,s taken last weeks where the roots are growing out the top of the medium ?


lol, i had to cut the rootball off to pull the sock out of the pot  it was all the way down into the return line 
I don't need any more roots. believe me!!! being 100% perlite i have maximum oxygen efficiency.
My oil is made using a napth extraction (shellite) It blows bubble hash/dry ice hash out of the game. Pure knockout no matter what time of day. i just woke up and its lunch time lol! and i realized i was halfway through a post hehe.

edit: sorry Naptha


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 19, 2012)

napth extraction


----------



## lighting (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, i had to cut the rootball off to pull the sock out of the pot  it was all the way down into the return line
> I don't need any more roots. believe me!!! being 100% perlite i have maximum oxygen efficiency.
> My oil is made using a napth extraction (shellite) It blows bubble hash/dry ice hash out of the game. Pure knockout no matter what time of day. i just woke up and its lunch time lol! and i realized i was halfway through a post hehe.


 nice i made some dry ice out of my trimmings of 4 plants i made total of 37 grams 29 grams first shot
same thing more or less wheel chair hash

[video=youtube;hJdWPSwSOLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJdWPSwSOLw[/video]


----------



## OneGrow (May 20, 2012)

lighting said:


> nice i made some dry ice out of my trimmings of 4 plants i made total of 37 grams 29 grams first shot
> same thing more or less wheel chair hash
> 
> [video=youtube;hJdWPSwSOLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJdWPSwSOLw[/video]


Nice, is there a TUT anywhere that shows us how to do this? Better than scrapping all the trimmings.


----------



## OneGrow (May 20, 2012)

Just to run it past you all to see if there is and problem in the way I will be doing my scrog. Start with clone in about 6" pot, establish root system then transplant in to a 15lt final pot. Place screen over an start to train under waiting until 50-60% of screen is covered in green, switch light to 12/12 and continue to train for couple more weeks, Trimming and fimming as I go. I will keep fresh air circulating below the screen to stop mould. I will be growing 4 plants under 2 x 600w HPS, my screen size will be 1.6mt x 1mt. The room where I will be doing it will be painted Matt white, is this ok? Can anyone see any problems with me doing it this way? All input is much apprecaited.


----------



## OneGrow (May 20, 2012)

Sorry forgot to mention that I will be done in soil. Hopefully if all goes well I will try hydro next time ( bubbler ).


----------



## [420]Haze (May 20, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> I was wondering what size pots you finish in? Also, What is the medium you are using? Finally, how do you water?
> 
> 
> My main obstacle is watering my plants. I am in a tight area, and really really wish I had a more efficient way of watering my plants than a 1 gallon, pump sprayer and a wand. I hope to start some soil--Super Soil-- excuse me, soon so I will no longer be mixing nutrients, and that should take time off watering, but I still will have the problem of getting in there(a dr60 2x2) and watering. It looked like you have drip rings?


Ok, i run a 45 litre reservoir, i have a submersible pump attached to 19mm line that runs upto 4 halo rings, the pots are 20 litre pots, i feed for 12 secs every 3 hours which dumps 500 ml of feed per pot, i dont have alot run off back to res as the plants drink most the feed. i also run a 400 ltr per hour pump in the res to make sure the nutrient solution stays moving and is not stagnant. Its as simple as that. the medium is a 50/50 coco/perlite mix of good quality. 
Flowamasta grows int he same method as myself, in fact i have adopted one of his method regarding the nettting, i run multiple nets now and will continue to do so, i used to do alot of horizontal training, which produced large, thick and dense buds, however, they lacked length, so i introduced more nets to help stabilize top heavy branches and presto, i will double my normal yield under 1 600w.
From clone or seed, wait till you have at least 5-6 nodes, then top it, keep pinching and fimming through out veg to promote lower branch growth, and once you have the growth tips 3-4 nodes above the net, top each growth tip, everything above net 1 will double, train them and space them into the second net, once you have all the growth tips 3-4 nodes above the 2nd net, top them again, everything doulbes again, spread and train them outwards, once you have a good 3-4 nodes above net 3 flip to flower and enjoy.


----------



## trichomedome (May 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, i had to cut the rootball off to pull the sock out of the pot  it was all the way down into the return line
> I don't need any more roots. believe me!!! being 100% perlite i have maximum oxygen efficiency.
> My oil is made using a napth extraction (shellite) It blows bubble hash/dry ice hash out of the game. Pure knockout no matter what time of day. i just woke up and its lunch time lol! and i realized i was halfway through a post hehe.


I did not mean you,d get more roots, what i meant was it,s a cracking root ball and the way air pots work you/plants would benifit from them because you have the skill to get a proper root sytem . I put my trim etc into a thermos flask/vacum couple of tins of zero impurity butane then through a coffe filter, simple but efective. The last time i tried it, it auto buderd. A piece of solid that turns to oil with a little heat ? by accident  personaly i not to keen on oil it,s a tad course for me but put some into a yoghurt or butter same thing realy, that tops anything imo If you,ve not tried it it,s worth a go. atb Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (May 20, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Just to run it past you all to see if there is and problem in the way I will be doing my scrog. Start with clone in about 6" pot, establish root system then transplant in to a 15lt final pot. Place screen over an start to train under waiting until 50-60% of screen is covered in green, switch light to 12/12 and continue to train for couple more weeks, Trimming and fimming as I go. I will keep fresh air circulating below the screen to stop mould. I will be growing 4 plants under 2 x 600w HPS, my screen size will be 1.6mt x 1mt. The room where I will be doing it will be painted Matt white, is this ok? Can anyone see any problems with me doing it this way? All input is much apprecaited.


What you,ve planned sounds fine to me, the sizes are ideal aswell for 2 x 600s. atb Tcd


----------



## [420]Haze (May 20, 2012)

Bud porn from my current SCROG pictured earlier ;

White Rhino












Wappa













Ice Kush












Blueberry Gum












Cream Caramel












Red Diesel


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2012)

holy Fuk Haze! ok, i'm gobsmacked. They all look absolutely A class. Top work, you must be one happy man!!!

I'm leaning towards the blueberry gum!! wow, look at those trichs, incredible man. WOW WOW WOW

THEY ARE ALL INSANE.....PEOPLE TAKE NOTE......!!!


----------



## trichomedome (May 20, 2012)

[420]Haze;7454704 said:


> Bud porn from my current SCROG pictured earlier ;
> 
> White Rhino
> 
> ...


Insanely coated looks fantastic. Any testers available  TCD


----------



## rbeez88 (May 20, 2012)

420 haze awesome pics dude, TCD I've got some pics here, I will upload better ones tonight! I've been so busy doing 12 hour shifts all week, finally have a day off!! Here goes, day 22 of flipping to 12/12 and here they stand;


----------



## rbeez88 (May 20, 2012)

I have 6 plants there, Ive trimmed the underneath of the front 3 but I am struggling at the back, I just cant get in, such a piss take and frustrating, I have approx 5 weeks of flower also, what a stupid time for me to purchase a house =\ everyones wanting to move in 3 weeks LOL, epic fail to the guys who dont know, this is my forst scrog/grow under a 600 dual spec, 6 x blue cheese . TCD tonight, better pics!


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 20, 2012)

Tell them they can move in, but the girl stays until done. Anybody that lays a finger on her will lose that finger. Lol. Good luck with the situation!


----------



## OneGrow (May 20, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> I have 6 plants there, Ive trimmed the underneath of the front 3 but I am struggling at the back, I just cant get in, such a piss take and frustrating, I have approx 5 weeks of flower also, what a stupid time for me to purchase a house =\ everyones wanting to move in 3 weeks LOL, epic fail to the guys who dont know, this is my forst scrog/grow under a 600 dual spec, 6 x blue cheese . TCD tonight, better pics!



What size is the grow area?


----------



## rbeez88 (May 20, 2012)

Lmaoooo!!! Its more that my fam would want me to get tenants into this house ASAP the new place is big, Im gonna go bigger so I only have to do 2 grows a year! thinking of a 3m long 1.2m deep tent, try 12 plants under 3 x 1000 watts


----------



## trichomedome (May 20, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> I have 6 plants there, Ive trimmed the underneath of the front 3 but I am struggling at the back, I just cant get in, such a piss take and frustrating, I have approx 5 weeks of flower also, what a stupid time for me to purchase a house =\ everyones wanting to move in 3 weeks LOL, epic fail to the guys who dont know, this is my forst scrog/grow under a 600 dual spec, 6 x blue cheese . TCD tonight, better pics!


Between a rock and a hard place, ? i don,t know what i,d in that situation atb whatever budy Tcd


----------



## rbeez88 (May 20, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Between a rock and a hard place, ? i don,t know what i,d in that situation atb whatever budy Tcd



Difficult situation but oh well, dude last night, my clip on fan fell on one of my plants, thankfully no damage


----------



## rbeez88 (May 20, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> What size is the grow area?



Im in a 1.2 x 1.2 x 1.85 tent


----------



## johnyutah (May 20, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> You,ve misread budy why do you think i use a single 50 ltr airpot and 15 lt air pots for smaller plants ? 100 ltr would have been overkill imo they only root for the 1st 5 ish weeks after 12/12 is induced and if it,s not filled 80% with roots is causes unecacery streaching ime. atb Tcd
> 
> Of course 2 x 1000w is better than 2x 600w lighting but take 3x 600w saving power better light spread and more lumens, it,s a no brainer.
> Also i don,t know what you,ve been looking at but under my screen is well maintained ??? TCD


What medium are you using, What size pots are in this pic, and what is the neat little water setup u have there....... ???????

and what size is that tent?


Jutah


----------



## trichomedome (May 20, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> What medium are you using, What size pots are in this pic, and what is the neat little water setup u have there....... ???????
> 
> and what size is that tent?
> 
> ...


Hi jutah there 15 ltr air pots with 70/30 coco+perlite in a 1.5 x1.5 mtr tent, the little bucket is where i put my pump into, it gets filled via it,s stop valve from a 50 ltr tank. With it running into the tent it gets heated free for the daily feed  Roots of a plant are like the plant it,s self, if you tip a root it splits into 2 then 4 just like the top of the plant. That,s the principal that air pots work on. And ime they do it very,very well. atb Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 20, 2012)

[420]Haze;7454704 said:


> Bud porn from my current SCROG pictured earlier ;
> 
> White Rhino
> 
> ...


Damn bro did you lace your shit....that is some serious BUD PORN!!! Very nice work bro.


trichomedome said:


> You,ve misread budy why do you think i use a single 50 ltr airpot and 15 lt air pots for smaller plants ? 100 ltr would have been overkill imo they only root for the 1st 5 ish weeks after 12/12 is induced and if it,s not filled 80% with roots is causes unecacery streaching ime. atb Tcd
> 
> Of course 2 x 1000w is better than 2x 600w lighting but take 3x 600w saving power better light spread and more lumens, it,s a no brainer.
> Also i don,t know what you,ve been looking at but under my screen is well maintained ??? TCD


I am a "up the skirt" kind of guy


----------



## t2kallday (May 21, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> It,s at the end of week 7 today or 48 days old, it,s not been harvested yet another 3 weeks,ish ? the plant decides the final time, so i can,t answer the 1st 2 questions. However imo two 600 will defintly give you a better yeild maybe not double but certainly a 60/70% increase depending on skill etc, well worth doing imo. The next grow i,m going to try something that,s well far out, but will work vertical and horozontal scrog at the same time one tent, A real bud box  atb Tcd


That would be sick! Two air cooled sixers(or one 1000)and some hanging reflectorless hid bulbs hps or mh, for the side vert screens! that would be a for real budbox!


----------



## trichomedome (May 21, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> That would be sick! Two air cooled sixers(or one 1000)and some hanging reflectorless hid bulbs hps or mh, for the side vert screens! that would be a for real budbox!


By the time the side screens are fill the tent will only be aprox 1 mtr wide, so i was thinking two 600,s 1 over the bottom with no reflector then one 15/24 inches above the bare one with a parabolic reflector ??? i,m try to work out a fourth wall idea it,s a shame to waste that apace  posibly a pot with a vertical screen that i can move to let into the tent, it,s another 4 or 5 square feet of bud. Tcd  i can,t help it


----------



## OneGrow (May 21, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> By the time the side screens are fill the tent will only be aprox 1 mtr wide, so i was thinking two 600,s 1 over the bottom with no reflector then one 15/24 inches above the bare one with a parabolic reflector ??? i,m try to work out a fourth wall idea it,s a shame to waste that apace  posibly a pot with a vertical screen that i can move to let into the tent, it,s another 4 or 5 square feet of bud. Tcd  i can,t help it


Keep us all updated with pics when you do it, sound great idea but I haven't got the balls to do it. Lol


----------



## t2kallday (May 21, 2012)

That would be badass for sure! tents usually have three sides that open you could use the back, non opening wall for the vert scrog!Then you can still do all your training with the remaining three open sides! great idea bro with the light setup, just have real good venilation and neg air pressure within the tent for those non air cooled lights and youll be golden! What about cool tubes one with refloctor and one without, or you could make an angled reflector! damn man you got me thinking now!


----------



## Decepticon (May 21, 2012)

been a minute since i posted a picture or 2 so here is a picture of my outside scrog as of today 
View attachment 2178392


----------



## The Dawg (May 21, 2012)

This Is My Lucy.With Correct Date Stamp(New Camera)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> been a minute since i posted a picture or 2 so here is a picture of my outside scrog as of today
> View attachment 2178392


Nice work, that screen got filled quickly.


----------



## lighting (May 21, 2012)

hey all figured i show you all some updates of my girls there still far off from being placed under scrog still under flourescents was 18 /6 changed them recently to 24 / 0 for next 3 weeks then under 3 k for another 4 weeks under scrog table 
plans are to have 6 foot tall x 6 foot wide plants lets hope they get there flowering 8000 watts 5 plants for this grow
My new grow in the makings will be over 10 k for that one 16 plant that will be on a 10 foot by 20 foot scrog table


----------



## trichomedome (May 22, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> That would be badass for sure! tents usually have three sides that open you could use the back, non opening wall for the vert scrog!Then you can still do all your training with the remaining three open sides! great idea bro with the light setup, just have real good venilation and neg air pressure within the tent for those non air cooled lights and youll be golden! What about cool tubes one with refloctor and one without, or you could make an angled reflector! damn man you got me thinking now!


 Yes for sure at least for the bare one, i,ve seen them but never realy paid much attension, does the reflector/metal part come of ok ? Sound idea budy, i,m planning on using the 3 walls it,s the door part i,m trying to figure out for the fourth vertical wall  thanks budy feel free to forward anymore ideas. Apreciated atb Tcd


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Yes for sure at least for the bare one, i,ve seen them but never realy paid much attension, does the reflector/metal part come of ok ? Sound idea budy, i,m planning on using the 3 walls it,s the door part i,m trying to figure out for the fourth vertical wall  thanks budy feel free to forward anymore ideas. Apreciated atb Tcd


Daaamn your gonna do all the side walls! i cant wait to see this! I saw your skills so i know u can do it! It will be challenging my friend, but off the charts yeild per sq foot if you can pull it off. I didnt know you were planning on doing 4 walls, im not sure but i think ud have to leave at least one side, the door, open so you can get in and train?Oh shit i forgot you said you were gonna make the walls moveable. All the walls or one? In that case id just hang 2, 600 watters(180000 lumens) or even better( if you can cool them) 2, 1000 watters(300000 lumens!!!)! and some 6500k cfls or something for that extra blue spectrum. A 440 or 675 cfm fan filter combo in top for exaust and smell, then a smaller cfm for intake at bottom, you know how to do it, i seen your grow! I always wanted to hang hps blubs vertical with no hood. The colas can grow so close with good cooling. Imagine the vert scrog nugs just reaching for that huge vertical bulb. Great idea tcd i want to go get another 1000 watter and do it myself! ps the reflector of the cool tube i got came not assembled so you can just build it or not or use the metal to make your own tha suits your grow.


----------



## trichomedome (May 22, 2012)

Ideal budy i,ll go just now and colect one maybe two ? these would make things so much easyer with regards to cooling and getting closer. I totaly agree with you on improving the blue end of the spec, if the cool tubes are suitable i might go for 2 pure hps and 1 m.h 1800w = aprox 270,000 lmn. But i think to start of with i will be using grolux horti bulbs. The door screen is the one i,m thinking on making movable the rest is as you discribed, up the walls etc, so there is 5 x 1 mtr  although to start with 4 will do i,ll need to see how it actually does first, but i,m confident it will work there is no reason why plants at an equall distance from the light should not yeild the same..... i think ? I,ve had to return a tent i,m expecting the replacement tomorow i,ll post some photo,s of the set up, less the bud  atb Tcd 
I picked this up, it should do the job......

Hrs later... As luck  would have it the reflector bit was in it, half an hour had it sorted, it,s absolutely spot thanks for sugesting them t2k much apreciated, btw the piece i,ve taken out is perfect for 2 x 55w tubes . Does anyone cool tubes due to heat probs,do they make a big difrence. Thanks again TCD


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

*

AZ MED GROW UPDATE ! DAY 14 FLOWER
Screen is full and they are still stretching! Training every morning to keep canopy even.About a week ago i realized i can move my hps! So ive been moving it left side, middle, right side, every 4 hours.Wish ida thot of that earlier, its really fattening up the sides of the screen. I also been moving the cfls to the barest spots, like the corners.Enough talkin here the pics...​




*View attachment 2180085View attachment 2180086View attachment 2180087View attachment 2180088View attachment 2180089View attachment 2180090View attachment 2180091View attachment 2180092View attachment 2180093View attachment 2180094View attachment 2180095View attachment 2180096View attachment 2180099View attachment 2180101View attachment 2180102View attachment 2180103View attachment 2180104View attachment 2180106View attachment 2180107View attachment 2180108View attachment 2180109View attachment 2180110View attachment 2180111View attachment 2180112View attachment 2180113View attachment 2180114View attachment 2180115View attachment 2180117View attachment 2180118


----------



## trichomedome (May 22, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> *
> 
> AZ MED GROW UPDATE ! DAY 14 FLOWER
> Screen is full and they are still stretching! Training every morning to keep canopy even.About a week ago i realized i can move my hps! So ive been moving it left side, middle, right side, every 4 hours.Wish ida thot of that earlier, its really fattening up the sides of the screen. I also been moving the cfls to the barest spots, like the corners.Enough talkin here the pics...​
> ...


Looking lush budy that,s as good a screen as i,ve seen what size is it and what lighting are you using top notch. I had my para reflector hanging on a light mover for almost 6 mths, it,s a mtr wide so i never gave it a thought, fck was that a mistake it gives intensity light all over, it also lets the light in at difrent angles and makes a notable difrence.  crikey did i admitt that ?  atb Tcd


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

Thanks man i appreciate that! Ive got a 5ft by 5ft tent, with a 4ft by 4ft screen thats 2 feet high.Ive got a 1000 watt hps cooltube with a 440cfm fan sucking air from a nextdoor room(bathroom) and exausted to the attic.I have a 180 cfm fan filter sucking raidiant heat from cooltube and cfls out the top of tent, one fan hanging from the side of the screen directly in front of the intake port on the bottom left of tent, and a canopy fan blowing across light and plants at an upward angle pointed towards the fan filter combo. btw dont matter if u had a parobolic on a light mover your plants look awesome bro...


----------



## hardknox72 (May 22, 2012)

New pics of my first scrog. check it out begin of 2nd week flower. Let me know what you think


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

hardknox72 said:


> New pics of my first scrog. check it out begin of 2nd week flower. Let me know what you think


Looking good hardknox72 keep up the good work!rep


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Sup SCROGers...I transplanted my plant today into a 7 gallon Geo Pot. I remember someone telling me that 2' height might be too short. Well I threw the screen over her just to see how watering was and its a bitch, so what I am going to do is raise it up because its a pain getting under there for watering. I think I am also going to make the screen larger since I am going to do this now outdoors.

View attachment 2181365View attachment 2181366View attachment 2181367

Peace

FM


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys! I joined up a few months back to learn up on this method thinking timing it with my Outdoor is a good safety net for blunders... I'd like to transition my Indoor Grow back into a Home if possible with only a few lamps... My next flower cycle is in a few weeks, I can't wait to soak up the 77 pages of knowledge! seriously I'm a geek  but the boring accountant in me is just freakin dying to know how many babies I will need... is 25 pretty set for a 4x4 600? My one peeps who I know who does this does this quite successfully and starts 25, 1' and gets 2P doing SOG but he uses chemicals and never SGROG.. Thanks!


----------



## t2kallday (May 23, 2012)

getting pumped they are starting to pack on pistils! watered this morning


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Thanks man i appreciate that! Ive got a 5ft by 5ft tent, with a 4ft by 4ft screen thats 2 feet high.Ive got a 1000 watt hps cooltube with a 440cfm fan sucking air from a nextdoor room(bathroom) and exausted to the attic.I have a 180 cfm fan filter sucking raidiant heat from cooltube and cfls out the top of tent, one fan hanging from the side of the screen directly in front of the intake port on the bottom left of tent, and a canopy fan blowing across light and plants at an upward angle pointed towards the fan filter combo. btw dont matter if u had a parobolic on a light mover your plants look awesome bro...


Where did you find a 5' x 5' tent? I could only find 4 x 4. That SCRoG is rockin bro! 

FM


----------



## t2kallday (May 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where did you find a 5' x 5' tent? I could only find 4 x 4. That SCRoG is rockin bro!
> 
> FM


Thanks i got the tent at mesa hydro on southern and alma school got the whole setup for 1200 nutes,soil, and all.


----------



## trichomedome (May 23, 2012)

The police come today and busted me, it,s all gone folks 2 tents and everything with them. That screen was my pride and joy i am one sick parrot, that,s the cube and all up in the air. A sick skunerd, pissed of and jointless TCD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> The police come today and busted me, it,s all gone folks 2 tents and everything with them. That screen was my pride and joy i am one sick parrot, that,s the cube and all up in the air. A sick skunerd, pissed of and jointless TCD


Damn bro, sorry to hear about that. How the hell did the cops find out? They have to have a warrant or unless you let them in....Keep your head up high bro! I wouldnt be as pissed about losing the grow as I would be on how the cops found out and whats going to happen to you. Keep us posted as much as possible.

Peace

FM


----------



## trichomedome (May 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear about that. How the hell did the cops find out? They have to have a warrant or unless you let them in....Keep your head up high bro! I wouldnt be as pissed about losing the grow as I would be on how the cops found out and whats going to happen to you. Keep us posted as much as possible.
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Yeh budy they come piling into the house this morning showing the search warrant, but i,m the same budy, i keep a very low profile i don,t sell to anyone so it,s a mystery to me i can,t for the life of me think who or why ? " treachery is everywhere michael" Don Altobello the godfather, very true ime in life. I,ll keep you posted bro but it,s normaly a year,ish before i actualy get sentenced, The charges were possession, production and concern in the supply atb TCd


----------



## lighting (May 23, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Yeh budy they come piling into the house this morning showing the search warrant, but i,m the same budy, i keep a very low profile i don,t sell to anyone so it,s a mystery to me i can,t for the life of me think who or why ? " treachery is everywhere michael" Don Altobello the godfather, very true ime in life. I,ll keep you posted bro but it,s normaly a year,ish before i actualy get sentenced, The charges were possession, production and concern in the supply atb TCd


pretty fckt up there buddy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Yeh budy they come piling into the house this morning showing the search warrant, but i,m the same budy, i keep a very low profile i don,t sell to anyone so it,s a mystery to me i can,t for the life of me think who or why ? " treachery is everywhere michael" Don Altobello the godfather, very true ime in life. I,ll keep you posted bro but it,s normaly a year,ish before i actualy get sentenced, The charges were possession, production and concern in the supply atb TCd


Do you have your MMJ Card? Bro it happened to me, I was questioned and at the time I was shutdown so I let them in my pad..fuckers tore my place up. I am pulling for you bro, fucking haters


----------



## t2kallday (May 24, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Yeh budy they come piling into the house this morning showing the search warrant, but i,m the same budy, i keep a very low profile i don,t sell to anyone so it,s a mystery to me i can,t for the life of me think who or why ? " treachery is everywhere michael" Don Altobello the godfather, very true ime in life. I,ll keep you posted bro but it,s normaly a year,ish before i actualy get sentenced, The charges were possession, production and concern in the supply atb TCd


do you have a mmj card? do you thinks feds watch sites like this!?!??


----------



## trichomedome (May 24, 2012)

With some time to think afiak it,s one of two places the forums or my local grow shop in newbridge just outside Edinburgh. they are the only 2 places i felt i could open up both under asumed names, but my real name and address is on my car reg the chap in the shop had seen photo,s through the grow he new it was near done, he grow,s and runs a shop ? i,m nothing to him and i know the police need something for sure to take to a judge for the search warrant. there a plan in action to catch him out if he,s the culprit. 
An mmj card i,m in the u.k budy they,d much rather give you an opiate habbit instead of using something non adictive and very efective. the u.k is all about money, fact 96% of money in the u.k is owned by 2% of the population, allegedly ? atb TCD


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 24, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> With some time to think afiak it,s one of two places the forums or my local grow shop in newbridge just outside Edinburgh. they are the only 2 places i felt i could open up both under asumed names, but my real name and address is on my car reg the chap in the shop had seen photo,s through the grow he new it was near done, he grow,s and runs a shop ? i,m nothing to him and i know the police need something for sure to take to a judge for the search warrant. there a plan in action to catch him out if he,s the culprit.
> An mmj card i,m in the u.k budy they,d much rather give you an opiate habbit instead of using something non adictive and very efective. the u.k is all about money, fact 96% of money in the u.k is owned by 2% of the population, allegedly ? atb TCD


Didnt know you were in the UK.


----------



## OneGrow (May 25, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> With some time to think afiak it,s one of two places the forums or my local grow shop in newbridge just outside Edinburgh. they are the only 2 places i felt i could open up both under asumed names, but my real name and address is on my car reg the chap in the shop had seen photo,s through the grow he new it was near done, he grow,s and runs a shop ? i,m nothing to him and i know the police need something for sure to take to a judge for the search warrant. there a plan in action to catch him out if he,s the culprit.
> An mmj card i,m in the u.k budy they,d much rather give you an opiate habbit instead of using something non adictive and very efective. the u.k is all about money, fact 96% of money in the u.k is owned by 2% of the population, allegedly ? atb TCD


PM sent mate


----------



## flowamasta (May 25, 2012)

damn, just read that new trich  sorry to hear. not much worse than that.
On a better note for all, pass some positive vibes around!

hey scroggers! day 13 flowering tonight!!

buds !!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

SCRoGers has anyone ever tried to SCRoG auto flowering strain before???

Hope you all have a safe holiday weekend. Its a holiday weekend for the States.

Peace


----------



## [420]Haze (May 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Nice! two pounds off a sixer is great! Im hoping to pull two and a half on my first scrog attempt with a 1000 watt.Im hoping more! Ive working very hard on my canopy and hope it pays off.


Good luck, i hope you get what your expecting, that is a bloody fine effort 1 x 1000w. They will return the love if youve loved them, look forward to seeing a pic of your flowering SCROG near its end, should look killer !


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

[420]Haze;7481435 said:


> Good luck, i hope you get what your expecting, that is a bloody fine effort 1 x 1000w. They will return the love if youve loved them, look forward to seeing a pic of your flowering SCROG near its end, should look killer !


By roughly counting(skipping alot) the number of budsites, i have 400 tops, plus more hidden under other, taller ones that im training to recieve direct light daily! so say if each one ways on average 2 grams dry thats 800 grams which is almost 2 pounds...everyday they are swelling, Ive got my 1000 watt cooltube 18 inches away and move it every 4 hrs(left,middle,right)I ues 5 gallon growbags,9 plants that I plan on keeping in perfect health until death and temps never exceed 80F,usually 77F. What do you all think ill yeild and please be honest cuz im just guessing its my first scrog...btw scroggers is there a benchmark for scrog in grams per watt? I know the benchmark regularly is one gram per watt of light,but is there a benchmark for scrog? Or is there an average or has anyone else done a scrog with my dimensions and specs?if so what was the yeild?


----------



## johnyutah (May 26, 2012)

1gpw is prof status.... I wanna see 400 tops= that sounds pretty profesh 2 me.... How long did it take u to get there/ how long have u been in veg, and what medium are u using?


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

johnyutah said:


> 1gpw is prof status.... I wanna see 400 tops= that sounds pretty profesh 2 me.... How long did it take u to get there/ how long have u been in veg, and what medium are u using?


*

I have all my pics posted from day one. I vegged for 21 or 22 days(i have to check) from 3 to 4 inch clones.ill keep pics posted, the latest pics were day 15 flower...try to count them lol it is tough! but its definately around 350 to 400 and the nugs will be 6 to 8 inches long when finished and im still training daily! im hoping for the best!check it out ,cant fit the whole screen in the pic, week three flower pics coming on tuesday stay tuned...​ps theres about 45 nugs in the second pic and its probably 1 square foot(prob less). my screen is 8 square feet(4 by 4) do the math...8 times 45 is 360 big nugs(month and 2 weeks to go!)


*View attachment 2184996


----------



## johnyutah (May 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> *
> 
> I have all my pics posted from day one. I vegged for 21 or 22 days(i have to check) from 3 to 4 inch clones.ill keep pics posted, the latest pics were day 15 flower...try to count them lol it is tough! but its definately around 350 to 400 and the nugs will be 6 to 8 inches long when finished and im still training daily! im hoping for the best!check it out ,cant fit the whole screen in the pic, week three flower pics coming on tuesday stay tuned...​ps theres about 45 nugs in the second pic and its probably 1 square foot(prob less). my screen is 8 square feet(4 by 4) do the math...8 times 45 is 360 big nugs(month and 2 weeks to go!)
> 
> ...


uh uh uh epic! 


What medium are u in? and how big are ur pots? I have this fucking thing with watering and my medium, I am trying to find a new way. I wanna grow in a 2x2 screen and know I can fill it up within 6-8 weeks from seed. Im in a dr60 with fucked up genetics, but they are mostly female like 98%.... a banana pops up ever once and a while, but I am trying to keep the strain alive.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> *
> 
> I have all my pics posted from day one. I vegged for 21 or 22 days(i have to check) from 3 to 4 inch clones.ill keep pics posted, the latest pics were day 15 flower...try to count them lol it is tough! but its definately around 350 to 400 and the nugs will be 6 to 8 inches long when finished and im still training daily! im hoping for the best!check it out ,cant fit the whole screen in the pic, week three flower pics coming on tuesday stay tuned...​ps theres about 45 nugs in the second pic and its probably 1 square foot(prob less). my screen is 8 square feet(4 by 4) do the math...8 times 45 is 360 big nugs(month and 2 weeks to go!)
> 
> ...


wow man, only 21-22 days from clone....nice work, thats alot of tops, you like the ol' topping method aswell mate? maybe pop on over to my thread sometime, be nice to have some more scroggers about 

beautiful work man, excellent coverage, how many plants you got in there? I'm guessing * since you said times by 8...??? nice


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

hey all few updates on my girls 5 of them still under flourescents ( 134 watts ) so will be total 10 weeks vegged under them then they will veg another 8 weeks under 3000 watts plans are to achieve 1.5+ dry pounds per plant Scrog


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> hey all few updates on my girls 5 of them still under flourescents ( 134 watts ) so will be total 10 weeks vegged under them then they will veg another 8 weeks under 3000 watts plans are to achieve 1.5+ dry pounds per plant Scrog


geeeeeeeez 10 weeks veg!!!??? far out, that a looooong time!! man sounds like you have some big plans ahead!! why soo long though?? i get my whole grow out of the way in under 3 months, and i average 1-1.5 lb for 1 plant.....
interesting lighting setup man  good luck with all 

I only say this because that would be a huuuge electricity bill! even with the low wattage, for such a long time, what's your reason for using those particular lights for now?

looks all beautiful and healthy


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

lighting said:


> hey all few updates on my girls 5 of them still under flourescents ( 134 watts ) so will be total 10 weeks vegged under them then they will veg another 8 weeks under 3000 watts plans are to achieve 1.5+ dry pounds per plant Scrog


Good things come to those who veg long....lol 
That would be a dope fortune cookie!!!


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow man, only 21-22 days from clone....nice work, thats alot of tops, you like the ol' topping method aswell mate? maybe pop on over to my thread sometime, be nice to have some more scroggers about
> 
> beautiful work man, excellent coverage, how many plants you got in there? I'm guessing * since you said times by 8...??? nice


Thanks man! I have 9 plants in 5 gallon grobags with ffof,dol lime,and perlite. I dont like topping cuz i like the main cola,its always big! I topped one plant in week two veg accidentally and wow that thing really spread out! im glad i didnt top all cuz i have too many plants.That was my goal...to have more plants which equals less veg time. Thanks for the invite ill check it out for sure.


johnyutah said:


> uh uh uh epic!
> 
> 
> What medium are u in? and how big are ur pots? I have this fucking thing with watering and my medium, I am trying to find a new way. I wanna grow in a 2x2 screen and know I can fill it up within 6-8 weeks from seed. Im in a dr60 with fucked up genetics, but they are mostly female like 98%.... a banana pops up ever once and a while, but I am trying to keep the strain alive.


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> geeeeeeeez 10 weeks veg!!!??? far out, that a looooong time!! man sounds like you have some big plans ahead!! why soo long though?? i get my whole grow out of the way in under 3 months, and i average 1-1.5 lb for 1 plant.....
> interesting lighting setup man  good luck with all
> 
> I only say this because that would be a huuuge electricity bill! even with the low wattage, for such a long time, what's your reason for using those particular lights for now?
> ...


Daaaaamn bro 1 to 1.5 pounds(s) one plant thats profesh for sure! nice work! Indoor?


----------



## lighting (May 26, 2012)

reason i am vegging so long Summer time here 8 weeks from a 3" clone flourescents 136 watts lol on 24 hr timer now for last 2 weeks to form some serious tight noding. plan was to veg all summer long and in fall flip them into flower so now in a few weeks i will add some 1000's give them a serious head start 
you got any pics of your 1 - 1.5 pound plants would like to see also with my vegging it will cost me once 3 k are up is 200 a month for 2 months then 48 day @ 12 / 12 bringing my total power costs to 650.00 not bad really


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

Very nice work forgetiwashere.


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)

thanks mate. cant wait for harvest


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> thanks mate. cant wait for harvest


What is the strain???


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


>


Nice plant man! what strain is that?Mad trichs and the top leaves looke like they have a red tint and red veins, badass looking!looks like some bomb genetics, do you know the name? Whered you get it, looks effin tasty!


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)

its sun maiden by gage green genetics. unfortunatley like most of there genetics there was only a limited amount of seeds available, the good news is they are constantly bringing out better and better crosses everyday. if your interested in there genteics check out there new line dropping soon harlem

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=664&start=50


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> its sun maiden by gage green genetics. unfortunatley like most of there genetics there was only a limited amount of seeds available, the good news is they are constantly bringing out better and better crosses everyday. if your interested in there genteics check out there new line dropping soon harlem
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=664&start=50


Nice bro! thanks never heard of gage green whers the seeds? is there a list or ?...


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)

they are on attitude other than that i think cannazon stock them and maybe seedboutique too.

if you ever want to check out what they have going on all there current works are being tested over at there forums and they are a super friendly bunch over there


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> its sun maiden by gage green genetics. unfortunatley like most of there genetics there was only a limited amount of seeds available, the good news is they are constantly bringing out better and better crosses everyday. if your interested in there genteics check out there new line dropping soon harlem
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=664&start=50


Yes they do, I want that Leia OG.


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)

hey F.M.I.L.Y the leia wont be getting released again im fairly sure but there is another site with packs going now

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=664&start=50


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 26, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey F.M.I.L.Y the leia wont be getting released again im fairly sure but there is another site with packs going now
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=664&start=50


I actually have an account on that forum..GGG is dope! Have you ever looked into Hazeman Seeds? they got some bomb ass genetics too, I got the Triple XXX.


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 26, 2012)

yeah hazeman has some good stuff and has some nice reworks of ggg gear aswell and he and keyplay are buddies as far as i understand so u know his cuts of there stuff will be top quality


----------



## trichomedome (May 27, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> SCRoGers has anyone ever tried to SCRoG auto flowering strain before???
> 
> Hope you all have a safe holiday weekend. Its a holiday weekend for the States.
> 
> Peace


I know very little about them but i,m told they do not respond well to training ?? ime 2 planted 1 tiped 1 not the untipped one was in flower after 4 weeks, the other 1 ??? well they fuckers taken it and it still had started budding at 7 weeks atb TCD

"TELL YOUR GROW SHOP PROPRIETER NOTHING, IF POS DON,T TAKE YOUR CAR TO HYDRO SHOPS, THEY DEPPEND ON PEACE FROM THE POLICE, HOW DO THEY GET IT ?? I DO WONDER


----------



## lighting (May 27, 2012)

hey all there has bin some people wondering on how i made my scrog table so hope this helps some of you in the direction i went first off i like useing twine rather then metal reason being sometimes them buds grow thru the twine and metal nothing like taking hrs to get at buds when once your done you just cut the twine and your at buds anyways for those that want to build a nice clean scrog table here is what i did 

making my scrog table first thing is how many plants you are useing for this as i am doing 4 plant scrog i decided to make one big table with split in middle on
I personally think when making a table if you got room try to average out 3x3 per plant the table im making is 6 x 8 feet long so heres a outline of what i will be useing if your using lumber then predrilling shouldnt be necesacry if useing hardwood like myself as i plan on keeping table for a long time then predrilling holes prior to screwing together will be needed as for wood not cracking on assembly 
When measuring and pre drilling holes always start on one end of the wood and go other way on both sides start and finish left to right same goes for cross drilling always start both sides from one side working other way this way when you twine her up the squares will be in line not off somehow 

1 - Box of 2" wood screws 
Wood Glue 
2 - 1 1/2 x 2" x 8' wood 
3 - 1 1/2 x2" x 6' wood 
drill and drill bits for pre drilling holes 
8 - screw in hooks as table will be suspended from ceiling well

predrilled holes screws and L Brackets installed as well as all top holes measured and pre drilled for screws that will hold rope


----------



## lighting (May 27, 2012)

once you got her all together start on one corner going back and forth in order to have a good scrog table make sure you have string very tight well here some more pics 336 4" squares n a few pics with plants


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 27, 2012)

Very nice and clean look lighting, how long did it take you to finish it? Hey I hope your not angry or upset about some people on my thread, dont sweat it bro. I appreciate you debating your side of the story and like that you didnt back down and stayed by your side. Your rocking brotha!

Peace

Fm


----------



## Oriah (May 27, 2012)

View attachment 2186747View attachment 2186748View attachment 2186749View attachment 2186750


----------



## Oriah (May 27, 2012)

Last Harvest - TGA Jillybean - 150 dry grams of thick heads, and a TON of bubble hash...


----------



## rbeez88 (May 27, 2012)

Oriah said:


> Last Harvest - TGA Jillybean - 150 dry grams of thick heads, and a TON of bubble hash...
> 
> View attachment 2186756View attachment 2186757View attachment 2186758View attachment 2186760


Nice work, rep up, what was the set up? light, plants any trainign ei fimming?


----------



## trichomedome (May 27, 2012)

lighting said:


> once you got her all together start on one corner going back and forth in order to have a good scrog table make sure you have string very tight well here some more pics 336 4" squares n a few pics with plants


 Or buy some safety netting £10 for 12 x 1.5 mts and cable tie it to the tent poles, that way you get good sized holes and no twine stuck to your buds. It apears you underestimate other members abilities, who actualy asked about your screen and why do you make the holes so big ? out of curiosity. TCD


----------



## Oriah (May 27, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Nice work, rep up, what was the set up? light, plants any trainign ei fimming?


Thanks! Check out my thread in my sig. Tells all i got going.


----------



## trichomedome (May 27, 2012)

What is this pish again about spreading rep points around ? i want to give them to peeps i think are due them, sometimes that maybe twice in a row to one member, but wtf if you deserve them i can,t give them due to a last rep point, i,ve tried to give rep points, but i refuse to give imo unwaranted rep points just so i can give waranted posts them + rep from me flowmasta but i can,t add it budy. atb TCD


----------



## WhyitHerb (May 27, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Or buy some safety netting £10 for 12 x 1.5 mts and cable tie it to the tent poles, that way you get good sized holes and no twine stuck to your buds. It apears you underestimate other members abilities, who actualy asked about your screen and why do you make the holes so big ? out of curiosity. TCD


You would be surprised at how many people, probably can't put a Tv stand together with instructions let alone.
Let alone make something from scratch from seeing the size of his buds in previous posts would make sense to have big squares specially the bud on that pail.
That bud there could very well be 2 oz dry who knows either way its huge also from looking at his table its a 5 x 8 with 4 plants and it pretty well covered that area. that is crazy.
i see guys placing 10 plants in a 4 x 4 area he has 2 plants in a 5 x 4 area with 4"x4" square that is a pretty big hole already???
Make sense to use string cause buds will form thru the string and more or less join into it i think his logic is if that happens and chop day arrives he just cuts string and pulls string thru buds rather then damaging buds by trying to rip string or plastic netting away from buds.
Makes sense to me


----------



## trichomedome (May 27, 2012)

WhyitHerb said:


> You would be surprised at how many people, probably can't put a Tv stand together with instructions let alone.
> Let alone make something from scratch from seeing the size of his buds in previous posts would make sense to have big squares specially the bud on that pail.
> That bud there could very well be 2 oz dry who knows either way its huge also from looking at his table its a 5 x 8 with 4 plants and it pretty well covered that area. that is crazy.
> i see guys placing 10 plants in a 4 x 4 area he has 2 plants in a 5 x 4 area with 4"x4" square that is a pretty big hole already???
> ...


 "he just cuts string and pulls string thru buds rather then damaging buds by trying to rip string or plastic netting away from buds" And leaves twine fibres in the buds which is fine providing i,m not smoking it, also you cut the plastic  other than that i,ve not got a clue what your on about ??? it cant join into them and still pull out please explain ? ??? TCD


----------



## WhyitHerb (May 27, 2012)

I Don;t know what your on about most scroggers will tell you that buds grow which ever way they want to.
Not always in the square even tho most of it will, but the lower buds. Try to join up to main one can very easily grow into the string and get wrapped up into the table . By holding onto the bud you can very easily pull the string threw it and out 
no big deal


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Daaaaamn bro 1 to 1.5 pounds(s) one plant thats profesh for sure! nice work! Indoor?


yeah man, 1.2 metre tent, 2 metre high.
I vegged for 35 days last grow. this grow i vegged for 28 days, kinda wanted a smaller plant, and longer flowering time.....yield is totally guesswork from here as this is a new strain for me



forgetiwashere said:


> thanks mate. cant wait for harvest


maaaaaaaaan Your leaf vigor is outstanding, If those plants were any happier they'd stand up and start clapping themselves 

super frosty, super healthy, superb growing forge!! wow. Well above average quality  A class + rep!


----------



## flowamasta (May 27, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Daaaaamn bro 1 to 1.5 pounds(s) one plant thats profesh for sure! nice work! Indoor?





Oriah said:


> Last Harvest - TGA Jillybean - 150 dry grams of thick heads, and a TON of bubble hash...
> 
> View attachment 2186756View attachment 2186757View attachment 2186758View attachment 2186760


awesome work man! i'm loving that light setup! what you got in the hood? and is that a 1 x 1 metre tent?, legend. A class growing


----------



## jsamuel24 (May 28, 2012)

Heres how I am looking 58 days from the 12/12 flip. Had a bad ph issue earlier in flower so the leaf damage that is visable comes from that. Has been like that about 2 weeks and isnt getting worse.






















Snoogins!


----------



## Decepticon (May 29, 2012)

View attachment 2189998
This was yesterday


----------



## PakaloloHui (May 29, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> View attachment 2189998
> This was yesterday


You're going to have spears for days!


----------



## Dr.J20 (May 31, 2012)

sub'd for sure...i love you guys
be easy


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

awesome work decepticon!! you've transformed that plant  wish that was my outdoor scrog, nice


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 1, 2012)

z med grow update day 21 flower


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

that's one crowded fuckin tent lol!! nah think you missed a spot.....nope i was wrong

rep+ 

edit : cheers for the whole photo album


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jun 1, 2012)

thats one hell of a scrog man well done


----------



## Dr.J20 (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^what he said
cheers! thats a dank looking tent right there!
be easy


----------



## hardknox72 (Jun 1, 2012)

hey whats up guys! Update end of wk.3 5/31/2012. Lookin good, though probably the last time I use FF. Never had an infestaion til now and the so many gnats and shit i have em in my air cooled hoods, had to vaccum them out and run to the grow store for some traps, any recomendations. any way plants looking good bud stacking up nice. blueberry cheese and OG kushView attachment 2194374View attachment 2194375View attachment 2194377View attachment 2194378View attachment 2194380View attachment 2194381


----------



## hardknox72 (Jun 1, 2012)

So i've heard "not bad" for my first scrog grow but I F***'d up. It's pretty a streched and topped plant under trellis netting...need to redeem myself with next grow. Jedi Kush and OG Kush. More research, more learnin' .


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 1, 2012)

hardknox72 said:


> So i've heard "not bad" for my first scrog grow but I F***'d up. It's pretty a streched and topped plant under trellis netting...need to redeem myself with next grow. Jedi Kush and OG Kush. More research, more learnin' .


thats the way to think bro! stayin positive i like your style... rep for that


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2012)

Sup SCRoGers, I just finished up my little outdoor screen project. Cant wait to see how this ends up, especially since its my 1st SCRoG.

View attachment 2194969View attachment 2194970


----------



## DrGreener (Jun 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoGers, I just finished up my little outdoor screen project. Cant wait to see how this ends up, especially since its my 1st SCRoG.
> 
> View attachment 2194969View attachment 2194970


I would raise the table up about another 3 feet keep doing your Thing but out door plants get a little big


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I cant because of the neighbors. Trust me bro, I am nervous about how large she will get. The good thing is that the plant doesnt stretch much in flowering. Now all this info on my plant is just indoor only. I have grown this strain in CoCo, Soil and DWC but always indoor, never outdoor. Yes, out door is a different realm for me. This is my 1st outdoor as well as SCRoG.


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 2, 2012)

its good to see someone else is doing a outdoors scrog as well


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Unfortunately I cant because of the neighbors. Trust me bro, I am nervous about how large she will get. The good thing is that the plant doesnt stretch much in flowering. Now all this info on my plant is just indoor only. I have grown this strain in CoCo, Soil and DWC but always indoor, never outdoor. Yes, out door is a different realm for me. This is my 1st outdoor as well as SCRoG.


ahhh the ol' growing an indoor strain outside  i know this too well! when i grew my strain outside i noticed she stretched twice as much, and i had atleast twice the budsites on each branch! If you get too worried, nothing wrong with bonzai'ying it  give it a good hedge trim if you know what i mean, lots of little buds 

either way, you're going to have some fun! I have seen outside plants scrogged and if trained too much and not left to blow in the wind to grow strong branches, this can limit the size of buds, cause they don't have to carry the weight if they aren't going to produce, find the happy medium, scrog to spread, then let mother nature do her battles! let those buds sway in the wind 

can't wait to see this happening F.M!! shweeeeeet!


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 2, 2012)

here is mine i just took these 20 mins ago


----------



## DrGreener (Jun 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> here is mine i just took these 20 mins ago
> View attachment 2196009View attachment 2196010View attachment 2196013View attachment 2196014View attachment 2196016View attachment 2196017View attachment 2196019


kinda out grew your scrog table lol doing out door scrogs one should actually buy steel grading and have it around plant as and what your doing is actually having buds grow acting as a support as well  

[video=youtube;Uz8L6bwH6Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz8L6bwH6Xc&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> here is mine i just took these 20 mins ago
> View attachment 2196009View attachment 2196010View attachment 2196013View attachment 2196014View attachment 2196016View attachment 2196017View attachment 2196019


niiiice! growing soo fast!, must be damn nice weather near you , stupid rain and freezing cold here in aus.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> here is mine i just took these 20 mins ago
> View attachment 2196009View attachment 2196010View attachment 2196013View attachment 2196014View attachment 2196016View attachment 2196017View attachment 2196019


Are you pulling her back under or just letting her go like that??? When will it start to flower? I cant believe how effin fast that screen got full. Nice work D-cep!!!

@ flow: I am going to put a bunch of screws so later down the line I can tie ger down if needed!


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 2, 2012)

hardknox72 said:


> hey whats up guys! Update end of wk.3 5/31/2012. Lookin good, though probably the last time I use FF. Never had an infestaion til now and the so many gnats and shit i have em in my air cooled hoods, had to vaccum them out and run to the grow store for some traps, any recomendations. any way plants looking good bud stacking up nice. blueberry cheese and OG kushView attachment 2194374View attachment 2194375View attachment 2194377View attachment 2194378View attachment 2194380View attachment 2194381


Plants look good man. If you have fungus gnats, don't hang the traps up high. Instead, place them on the floor around your plants or at the base of the stems if you can. This is where these little bastards spend all of their time. Also, I have heard that topping off your containers with an inch or two of play sand will prevent any more larvae from hatching, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2012)

SM-90 works great and the sand will suffocate them bastards.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## RambunctiousRadish (Jun 2, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> I keep a circle shape to my placing of branches untill the two circles within the square meet. At that point I train the brances to simply fill in the remainder of the screens open holes.
> 
> I call that the circle of fire. Nice frames.


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 2, 2012)

its pretty nice weather here, im not sure when itll start to flower i believe it has started some what now due to the crazy stretch, lime green color the tops get when flowering starts, and the preflowers that are showing so soon, probably got another month n a half to go 

yeah im no longer training her i ran out of holes to put tops threw lol there is a lot 2 in 1 going on as it is its crazy how fast shit happened 

drgreen i dont know what i would do if i had a big bush like that goin on lol 

thanks everything tbh this is my first real go at outdoor growing lol + outdoor scrog


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> its pretty nice weather here, im not sure when itll start to flower i believe it has started some what now due to the crazy stretch, lime green color the tops get when flowering starts, and the preflowers that are showing so soon, probably got another month n a half to go
> 
> yeah im no longer training her i ran out of holes to put tops threw lol there is a lot 2 in 1 going on as it is its crazy how fast shit happened
> 
> ...


It feels good knowing that I am not the only one as a 1st time outdoor grow + outdoor scrog.


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 3, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> z med grow update day 21 flowerView attachment 2194113View attachment 2194114View attachment 2194115View attachment 2194116View attachment 2194117View attachment 2194118View attachment 2194119View attachment 2194120View attachment 2194121View attachment 2194122View attachment 2194123View attachment 2194124View attachment 2194125View attachment 2194126View attachment 2194127View attachment 2194128View attachment 2194129View attachment 2194130View attachment 2194131View attachment 2194132View attachment 2194133View attachment 2194134View attachment 2194135View attachment 2194136View attachment 2194137View attachment 2194138View attachment 2194139View attachment 2194140View attachment 2194141View attachment 2194142View attachment 2194143View attachment 2194144View attachment 2194145View attachment 2194146View attachment 2194147View attachment 2194148View attachment 2194149View attachment 2194150View attachment 2194151


An absolute fkn topper of a screen T2K great work budy  Top notch TCd

Hardknox72
mix 60 ml of 17.5% oxy/oxycal to 1 ltr of wtr, that kills eggs larvea then turns to pure water, with It being oxygen it oxidises anything organic it comes into contact with. atb TCd


----------



## DrGreener (Jun 3, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Plants look good man. If you have fungus gnats, don't hang the traps up high. Instead, place them on the floor around your plants or at the base of the stems if you can. This is where these little bastards spend all of their time. Also, I have heard that topping off your containers with an inch or two of play sand will prevent any more larvae from hatching, but I haven't tried it.


 best way to get rid of gnats is cedar mulch place it on top of your soil 2 - 3 " life will be great


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 3, 2012)

The best way is to prevent them ime


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jun 3, 2012)

A light level of pumice on the soil surface with a neem oil drench! The pumice will scrape the shit out of their bodies opening up for infection then death, the neem oil for the eggs/adults.


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 3, 2012)

ive started a war with outdoor oder lol the scrog reaks of skunkness and im tryin to keep it from traveling


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> ive started a war with outdoor oder lol the scrog reaks of skunkness and im tryin to keep it from traveling


That has to be one of the Cons for Outdoor...especially when you have some nosy neighbors that look at you as the Anti-Christ.


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 3, 2012)

iv been LSTing them for a month not their starting to really bush up im going toput up a screen soon when is a good hight im runnin ak48


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks for the likes and rep guys! thats Nirvana's PPP grown from 4 clones that i took from mother plants. Vegged for 95 days, and flowered for 63 days. Smells like lemon pinesol almost, when you crack open a bud it almost smells fuely. When you smoke it you taste most pine with a slight lemon undertone. High is very uplifting. Clear thoughts and plenty of energy.


----------



## OneGrow (Jun 4, 2012)

hi All,

could do with a bit of help, 

Will it recover from the breakage?

How are they looking?

Am i doing the right thing for a SCROG?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## OneGrow (Jun 4, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> hi All,
> 
> could do with a bit of help,
> 
> ...


Also how far of the tops should I position my 600 HPS light.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Jun 4, 2012)

OneGrow said:


> Also how far of the tops should I position my 600 HPS light.


if you've got a digital ballast you might consider switching your bulb to mh during veg; not saying its necessary, just check out the lit. on PAR PUR and light spectrum if you're interested.

be easy


----------



## [420]Haze (Jun 5, 2012)

My final results from my Multi-Strain, Multi net SCROG ;





























































At this stage after 3 days of drying, it is looking like it will exceed my expectation marginally being just over 2 pound, not bad from 1 x 600w.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 5, 2012)

[420]Haze;7526326 said:


> My final results from my Multi-Strain, Multi net SCROG ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


effin badass bro! If you yeilded 2 pounds off a 6 how do u think ill do with a 1000. I was shooting for two pounds. Howd youd get 2 p off one sixer?Thats amazing!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Seriously 2 lbs off a 6!!! +rep for that and for those bomb ass plants!!! Nice work bro

FM


----------



## delvite (Jun 5, 2012)

just about to drop the net on my sour cream .................................[video=youtube;w7dSq9zooh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7dSq9zooh0[/video]


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok I have a few questions, I'm going to be starting a scrog in a week or so and I was wondering a few things?
First my setup will be 1 600w hps, an 1 400w hps for flower an the same for veg except mh instead of hps. I'll be in 3 gal pots

1. How big of a screen for the lights I'm using?

2. How many plants should I run?

3. How high off the top of the pots should the screen be?

4. Any tips for a beginner scroger?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2012)

Outdoor SCRoG 

View attachment 2200422


----------



## mike91sr (Jun 5, 2012)

Almost there..

View attachment 2200488View attachment 2200491


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 5, 2012)

Az med grow update day 28 flower!


----------



## [420]Haze (Jun 6, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> effin badass bro! If you yeilded 2 pounds off a 6 how do u think ill do with a 1000. I was shooting for two pounds. Howd youd get 2 p off one sixer?Thats amazing!


With the right nute schedule and short feeds more often with a stable environment its very achievable, my last SCROG was under 600w also, however i only had 2 plants and 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m tent running top feed to recycle, cyco full nutrient schedule, single strain ( Super Lemon Haze ) and pulled 1 pound ( Link to Last SCROG : Super Lemon Haze SCROG ), this time, i had 4 plants on top feed to recycle in 20 litre pots and 45 litre res, 3 hand feed plants in 10 litre pots as net space fillers, 1.5m x 1.5m x 2m tent, house & garden coco A + B only, Cycocel 77A PGR ( given to the plant in form of foilar spray ) and was feeding 500ml per pot every 3 hours in 12 secs through halo's. The Strains are; 3 hand feed plants - White Widow, White Rhino, Blueberry Gum and the 4 main are Wappa, Ice Kush, Red Diesel and Cream Caramal. You can get a vague idea of cola size from the pic you can see myself in the background, 18 hours of trimming between 2 people and 2 8 tier drying racks full.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

you're the Man Haze!! legend at growing  i will be certainly doing a multi strain one day dedicated to Haze420!

here's my big girl at day 25 flowering! and a couple of dry nug shots of my mentors Jack x Skunk....


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 6, 2012)

those are gonna be some huge nugs!nice work!


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;bI3whTn_8b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI3whTn_8b8[/video]
My progress in the scrogging


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;TdKGxsIA3C4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdKGxsIA3C4[/video]
What it looked like to start...


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2012)

Week 8 Day 5 Of flower Enjoy


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 6, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Week 8 Day 5 Of flower Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 2202114View attachment 2202115View attachment 2202116View attachment 2202117View attachment 2202118View attachment 2202119View attachment 2202120View attachment 2202121


Lookin sweet man! Lots of white pistils,how many weeks is that strain? Looks like they got some more swelling! Nice work!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

awesome Daaaaaaawg


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Lookin sweet man! Lots of white pistils,how many weeks is that strain? Looks like they got some more swelling! Nice work!


Thanks Brother t2kallday.Lucy Is An 8 Week Strain With 9 To Pack On The Weight.Lucy Is A Kannabia Power Skunk


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awesome Daaaaaaawg


That Means Alot To Me Comming Form One Of The Great Scroggers On RIU.Thank You
This Is My First AttemptAt Scrogging.I Learned Alot From Just Doing It And Following Your Grows.I Will take Better Care Of My Main Cola Next Time.But All In All I Did Good Job Managing My Canopy Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 7, 2012)

But Iam Proud Of My Cola Check It Out Pic 4.Week 9 Day 1 Of Flower.Peace And John Had A Sasuage 

View attachment 2202518View attachment 2202519View attachment 2202520View attachment 2202521View attachment 2202522View attachment 2202523View attachment 2202524


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

aint nuthin wrong with any of that mate, u got yourself some sweet lookin fat nuggies lol peace and john had a sausage!!!? you are a tripper 

awesome cola. i know you squeeze it everytime you look at it....erb perv


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys sorry I havent been around, I've been very paranoid after TCD got busted!!! Plus I've been busy with work )= I hate beign away from my kids  CE, flowmasta, decpticpon and to all the others, AMAZINGGGG PROGRESS guys, loving the work your ding with your scrogs, this bud pr0n is really working my mornign gloriness haha, as to TCD, Im sorry to hear about your bust up with the feds, sucks to death man, also I reckon it would be the popos at the hydro shop that have caught on because Im well known to the feds in my area and I have been followed a few times after leaving the grow shop because they think Im some sort of criminal and have been previously investigated by soca (serious organised crime agency), Im just a little brown kid lol, also to TCD and otehrs that may have been waiting, fresh piccies geezas! 

these pics are 40/41 days after switch to 12/12 enjoy hombres!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 7, 2012)

On the first pic you can see the leaves have started bleaching?from inside to out, no idea what it is! Also had some issues with mites, fuckers dont go away, I soaked the plants RIGHT through and got decent results, probs will have to do it again soon as the leaves under the canopy are shrivelling due to the mighty mite bastards, penis sucking plant dwelling evil hungry fuck faced uncle fookers >.<


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 7, 2012)

[420]Haze;7526326 said:


> My final results from my Multi-Strain, Multi net SCROG ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mad #!£$*&%d!!!! Your gonna hafta spill ya secrets or I shall troll you to the ends of the Earth!!!!


----------



## goodvibes420 (Jun 8, 2012)

My Babies. Week 1 Flower. Vegged for 7 weeks. Using complete Fox Farms Nutrients


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 8, 2012)

goodvibes420 said:


> My Babies. Week 1 Flower. Vegged for 7 weeks. Using complete Fox Farms Nutrients


Nice work there bro, whats the set up? rep up too!


----------



## goodvibes420 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 2 250w Flouros on them.
grow space is about 6'x3'x7'
I use complete Fox farms Nutrients(Grow big, Big bloom, tiger bloom, kankaroots, microbebrew, open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching)
I also use fox farms ocean soil.
I flushed using sledgehammer flush right before i switched the lights to 12/12 and really noticed a difference in nute uptake and greenness( if thats a word) to my plants

Thanks for the rep brotha


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 8, 2012)

goodvibes420 said:


> I have 2 250w Flouros on them.
> grow space is about 6'x3'x7'
> I use complete Fox farms Nutrients(Grow big, Big bloom, tiger bloom, kankaroots, microbebrew, open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching)
> I also use fox farms ocean soil.
> ...



Your welcome bro! sounds interesting, shall follow you on this thread, so keep up the good work and keep on posting dude!

BTW does anyone know if its a bad thing to completely drench your plants in water while they ar eon flower?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 8, 2012)

goodvibes420 said:


> I have 2 250w Flouros on them.
> grow space is about 6'x3'x7'
> I use complete Fox farms Nutrients(Grow big, Big bloom, tiger bloom, kankaroots, microbebrew, open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching)
> I also use fox farms ocean soil.
> ...


good job bro uve been reading huh


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 9, 2012)

hey everyone!! day 27 for my girl


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 11, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Your welcome bro! sounds interesting, shall follow you on this thread, so keep up the good work and keep on posting dude!
> 
> BTW does anyone know if its a bad thing to completely drench your plants in water while they ar eon flower?


Ime no it,s not a problem, but it,s best done as soon as the light comes on, that way you get less r.h when the light is off. Also your other minor problem with the leafs looks like a little nute burn nothing to worry about imo, if you look closely you,ll see some on most peeps photo,s have some. Your pests are a cunt at this time of flowering you can,t realy do much without it having an efect on the end product, what i,d do is get some liquid oxygen/oxycal 17.5% mix 60 ml per ltr and spray the plants, the oxy turns back to pure water after the 4th oxygen molecule has oxidised bugs,eggs larvea anything organic it touches. wear gloves and eye protection don,t think because we breath oxygen it it,s harmless! You can also get food grade hydrogen peroxide known as oxycal/liquid oxygen at 35% for less £ 

Flowmasta that,s some tasty looking bud. 

Goodvibes there nice healthy looking youngsters.

ATB folks Tcd


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Ime no it,s not a problem, but it,s best done as soon as the light comes on, that way you get less r.h when the light is off. Also your other minor problem with the leafs looks like a little nute burn nothing to worry about imo, if you look closely you,ll see some on most peeps photo,s have some. Your pests are a cunt at this time of flowering you can,t realy do much without it having an efect on the end product, what i,d do is get some liquid oxygen/oxycal 17.5% mix 60 ml per ltr and spray the plants, the oxy turns back to pure water after the 4th oxygen molecule has oxidised bugs,eggs larvea anything organic it touches. wear gloves and eye protection don,t think because we breath oxygen it it,s harmless! You can also get food grade hydrogen peroxide known as oxycal/liquid oxygen at 35% for less £
> 
> Flowmasta that,s some tasty looking bud.
> 
> ...


Thanx Trich  here she is 2 days later day 30, just for comparison, or obsession whichever you prefer


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Trich  here she is 2 days later day 30, just for comparison, or obsession whichever you prefer


It,s looking awesome, i,d love to put it between some skins and smoke it, i,ve had to put up with street shit since my visit, it realy is shocking, Damp at best, leaves still atached and some iffy taste, tbh you forget how well of you are when i pay £25 for a bag i think there,s only two proper joints in it. This is the fourth week without the luxury of having a box of bud to make a joint of my liking i,m choking for a decent bit to make a fat tasty proper fukn joint. The problem is you guys who can grow it properly don,t normaly stand trying to punt it at steet corners  Take care folks Atb Tcd


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> It,s looking awesome, i,d love to put it between some skins and smoke it, i,ve had to put up with street shit since my visit, it realy is shocking, Damp at best, leaves still atached and some iffy taste, tbh you forget how well of you are when i pay £25 for a bag i think there,s only two proper joints in it. This is the fourth week without the luxury of having a box of bud to make a joint of my liking i,m choking for a decent bit to make a fat tasty proper fukn joint. The problem is you guys who can grow it properly don,t normaly stand trying to punt it at steet corners  Take care folks Atb Tcd


Much appreciated man, I know exactly what you mean, i was so sick of buying street erb, even though you get variety, the quality is rarely there. I'm lucky in knowing a few close growers, so i get plenty of samples. I have a select few friends that get some erb from my baby, they are always thankful. Yes you get used to good weed. But sometimes i wish i had some nice sativa to smoke, so we aren't always entirely lucky  Sativa seems to be harder to come by here, it all seems to be heavy indica/ fast growing i guess


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol here,s a good bit £25




it,s got that right green hay type smell to it. "so we aren't always entirely lucky" you are realy if you want to compare lol. atb folks be carefull Tcd


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

looks yummy to me  you see i smoke soo much of the same erbs that if anything comes along that is vastly different, i'll snap at the chance to try it! I still find the odd nice mersh off a mate or 2, rare but thats how it goes i guess, most of the growers are keeping the main heads for themselves, so it's hard to judge a medium quality bud in a mersh bag. 

Red eye huh? that reminds me so much of red devil. pure reddy orange colour


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 12, 2012)

*

AZ MED GROW UPDATE DAY 35 FLOWER!
Pretty un eventful since the stretch has stopped, now I just tuck leaves and water! The Ladies are doing AMAZING! Ive been feeding lightly with overdrive,bud candy, and big bud. Have slight tip burn but they are loving life for sure! Will feed plain water next couple feeds then one or to more feedings and time for flush by middle of week six. I added ALOT more light! I picked up a 6 bulb t5(with one missing bulb) Puts out abt 28000 lumens! Also got a 150 watt sun system at 16000 lumens and four 23 watt 5000k cfls at 6400 lumens for a grand total of 202400 lumens in a 5 by 5 tent which equals 8096 lumens per sq foot! Hope that boosts yeild, wish ida had the light earlier but its cool i still got a month of growing! Anyways hope you guys like the pics and the reason i havent been on rollitup as much cuz my computer keep throwing me a malware warning for this site ...hope someone clears that up cuz ill go to 420 mag or something lol


View attachment 2210390

View attachment 2210391

View attachment 2210392

​

View attachment 2210393

View attachment 2210394



View attachment 2210395

View attachment 2210396



View attachment 2210397

View attachment 2210398



View attachment 2210399

View attachment 2210400



View attachment 2210401

View attachment 2210402View attachment 2210403


View attachment 2210404View attachment 2210405View attachment 2210406View attachment 2210407View attachment 2210408View attachment 2210409View attachment 2210410View attachment 2210411View attachment 2210412View attachment 2210413View attachment 2210414View attachment 2210415View attachment 2210416View attachment 2210417
*


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 13, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> *
> 
> AZ MED GROW UPDATE DAY 35 FLOWER!
> Pretty un eventful since the stretch has stopped, now I just tuck leaves and water! The Ladies are doing AMAZING! Ive been feeding lightly with overdrive,bud candy, and big bud. Have slight tip burn but they are loving life for sure! Will feed plain water next couple feeds then one or to more feedings and time for flush by middle of week six. I added ALOT more light! I picked up a 6 bulb t5(with one missing bulb) Puts out abt 28000 lumens! Also got a 150 watt sun system at 16000 lumens and four 23 watt 5000k cfls at 6400 lumens for a grand total of 202400 lumens in a 5 by 5 tent which equals 8096 lumens per sq foot! Hope that boosts yeild, wish ida had the light earlier but its cool i still got a month of growing! Anyways hope you guys like the pics and the reason i havent been on rollitup as much cuz my computer keep throwing me a malware warning for this site ...hope someone clears that up cuz ill go to 420 mag or something lol
> ...


Can,t view these photos budy ??? i,ve been curious as to how it looks now ???


----------



## Jay_normous (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeap so am I..... Started my scrog two weeks ago.., no interesting pics as of yet


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

hey flow, those are some huge nugs for day 27! Nice work.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

Day 35!
View attachment 2211095View attachment 2211096View attachment 2211097View attachment 2211098View attachment 2211099View attachment 2211100View attachment 2211102View attachment 2211103View attachment 2211104View attachment 2211105View attachment 2211106View attachment 2211107


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Can,t view these photos budy ??? i,ve been curious as to how it looks now ???


here ya go bro...how you been since the the devastation of your beautiful scrog?Hope all is well ...


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 13, 2012)

I,m only begining to heal budy lol however that,s an uplifting arangement of flowers  top notch. atb Tcd


----------



## goodvibes420 (Jun 13, 2012)

t2kallday you my friedn are a boss. I wish i could have my own place with the setup you have going. One day i want to have a setup simialr to yours and be as expirienced as you clearly are.


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 13, 2012)

Some of his popcorn would do me ???


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

goodvibes420 said:


> t2kallday you my friedn are a boss. I wish i could have my own place with the setup you have going. One day i want to have a setup simialr to yours and be as expirienced as you clearly are.


Thank you sir, I really appreciate that! Stay positive bro,keep reading and learning and you will have what you want!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey everyone!! day 27 for my girl


Don flowmasta will feel left out he,s also a wise guy  30 days! check them trichs on they monster tops, if perfection was a crime you,d be fucked my friend  two equally banging scrogs with difrent methods i love it. Take care atb Tcd
"Mans inhumanity to man" Robert burns


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Don flowmasta will feel left out he,s also a wise guy  30 days! check them trichs on they monster tops, if perfection was a crime you,d be fucked my friend  two equally banging scrogs with difrent methods i love it. Take care atb Tcd
> "Mans inhumanity to man" Robert burns


shit i wish my buds were that size!!!!those are going to be GINORMOUS in another month!!! Super potent for sure...I should have done hydro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

Sup SCRoGers, there are some serious SCRoGs running right now. Keep up the great work all, here is my outdoor 1 plant SCRoG.

Early Skunk x Jack Herer

View attachment 2211675View attachment 2211677View attachment 2211678View attachment 2211676

Peace

FM


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoGers, there are some serious SCRoGs running right now. Keep up the great work all, here is my outdoor 1 plant SCRoG.
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> 
> ...


Nice Work!!! two or three pounder for sure mabye more!!! gotta love the sun! You know what would be badass just a suggestion. Drill drainage holes in that tray and fill it with supersoil or ffof! cut the half bottom of that pot out,roots will explode with new growth and yeilds will increase! just an idea...


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Nice Work!!! two or three pounder for sure mabye more!!! gotta love the sun! You know what would be badass just a suggestion. Drill drainage holes in that tray and fill it with supersoil or ffof! cut the half bottom of that pot out,roots will explode with new growth and yeilds will increase! just an idea...


after looking some more,your plant is probably rootbound already so you could just take the whole pot off the plant and mound up soil all the way till that tub is full!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2012)

t2 that is what I am doing when she starts to flower! She isnt root bound yet, trust me! I just transplanted her about 10 days ago from a 3 gallon to a 7 gallon fabric pot. Plus using the fabric pots air prune her roots.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> t2 that is what I am doing when she starts to flower! She isnt root bound yet, trust me! I just transplanted her about 10 days ago from a 3 gallon to a 7 gallon fabric pot. Plus using the fabric pots air prune her roots.


Nice...you definitely know what your doing, looking forward to updates!


----------



## mike91sr (Jun 13, 2012)

Just flipped to 12/12


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 14, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Just flipped to 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2211836View attachment 2211835View attachment 2211834View attachment 2211839View attachment 2211838


Thats Ridiculous! SWEET man! you just flipped?!! wow good luck with the stretch those are going to be monsters!!! no joke!!! REP for sure


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 14, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoGers, there are some serious SCRoGs running right now. Keep up the great work all, here is my outdoor 1 plant SCRoG.
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> 
> ...


Looooving that trunk  makes me wish it was summer here. damn freezing weather, so shit its not even worth doin a greenhouse clone  oh well, wait till December i guess! Glad I'm one of many that gets to see your girl go mental!!!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, you've seen my canopy? Im getting worried atm, my colas ain that big and im on 6th week of 12/12, it doesnt even look like i'll pull out 3oz off my 6 ladies :S


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 14, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Just flipped to 12/12
> 
> View attachment 2211836View attachment 2211835View attachment 2211834View attachment 2211839View attachment 2211838


Crikey yet another quality scrog nice one mike91sr
F.M.I.L.Y that,s also neat and tiday, deffo another top job in the making. It will be interesting to see what the final weights are between all these quality screens. T2k it,s a difrent plant etc,etc imho they will both be similar in weight.
Rbeez do you have any pics ?
atb folks take care Tcd


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 14, 2012)

here is what my outside scrog turned into 
View attachment 2213189


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a quick question for anyone who has used a light mover. How do you feel about scrogging with a lightmover? did flower time slow down or buds not being as dense as they used to be with a stationary light?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 14, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has used a light mover. How do you feel about scrogging with a lightmover? did flower time slow down or buds not being as dense as they used to be with a stationary light?


My next grow will be a 10 by 6 space with a 10 by 4 screen,three 1000 watt cooltubes in a row on a 3.5 ft light mover! If you use a light mover in a smaller space its like all side plants get as intense light as the middle.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 15, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> here is what my outside scrog turned into
> View attachment 2213189


Damn bro, the plant swallowed your screen. Very nice bro, how much longer till it starts flowering? You got plans cause she is going to get seriously large.

Peace
FM


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 15, 2012)

my plan is to go with the flow and i got no clue when itll start flowering im hoping itll start in july


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;07RLXiyhUGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07RLXiyhUGI[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> my plan is to go with the flow and i got no clue when itll start flowering im hoping itll start in july


Yeah I am kind of hoping for flowering to start soon. You thought of putting another type screen over her??


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 16, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has used a light mover. How do you feel about scrogging with a lightmover? did flower time slow down or buds not being as dense as they used to be with a stationary light?


A better spread of light and cooler underneath than a stationery bulb. Tcd


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 16, 2012)

i was thinking of getting a trellis net but na i think ill tie the branches up when it starts to flower


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 16, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Crikey yet another quality scrog nice one mike91sr
> F.M.I.L.Y that,s also neat and tiday, deffo another top job in the making. It will be interesting to see what the final weights are between all these quality screens. T2k it,s a difrent plant etc,etc imho they will both be similar in weight.
> Rbeez do you have any pics ?
> atb folks take care Tcd


hey seem so small :S
Ive no idea why t


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 16, 2012)

here is my blueberry bud scrog 

View attachment 2214926


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks awesome Decepticon  the ol' chicken wire! love it, and awesome bud structure they look like they loved your growing environment!

here is my girl, coming along alot nicer than i imagined, the resin is oooooozing off her. Flowering Day 35


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 16, 2012)

Bb is one of my favorite smokes, nice dense looking buds. I,m hardly a liftime member but since i joined here this thread has never had this amount of quality scrogs at the same time  top notch folks. Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 16, 2012)

FM is that browning hairs or there natural colour ? or is it the hps light afecting the photo,s ?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> FM is that browning hairs or there natural colour ? or is it the hps light afecting the photo,s ?


yeah, some hairs are starting to brown now, alot of lower nugs still plenty white though, but not long to go in saying that, buds are fattening up rather quickly, scary actually especially for only 35 days


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 16, 2012)

if you guys could give me some input on the uploaded pics a few posts above, I believe the buds/colas seem VERY VERY small to me :S


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi rbeez if you could supply some details, lowest,highest temps over the flwr peroid what nutes boosters etc, medium and extraction used, i can,t find any info on your profile regards. The plants don,t look i,ll to me so i,d be looking at enviromental isues, cold temps has a big bearing on the return ime do you use a heater ? Tcd

I had typed this earlier and never sent it  atb Tcd

FM there awesome for there age budy but that,s no new thing for you, i,ve seen what you use for your oil  Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking juicy flow, chunky bitch there buddy! Love the close ups!

@ Deception, I already screwed about 50 wood screws along my framing for future tie downs cause I know my plant is going to out grow the screen. One thing for sure about growing outdoors is the vigorous growth spurts that happen every single day, its insane!

@trich, I am thrilled to have found this thread, I never thought about SCRoGin till I saw this thread! If it wasnt for this thread I probably wouldnt even have a screen up now. Keep on rocking them out SCRoGers. 

For all you Fathers out there, enjoy your Father's Day and have a wonderful weekend.

Peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 16, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> hey seem so small :S
> Ive no idea why t


Could be the genetics of the strain but to me they still have some time yet. You will be surprised how much buds develop in the last few weeks of flowering. Also maybe your strain has a longer flowering time. To me your plant looks good bro, just keep patient and give her time.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 16, 2012)

View attachment 2215217View attachment 2215218View attachment 2215220View attachment 2215221View attachment 2215222

These are pics taken yesterday, ive vegged them for 4 weeks and have been on 12/12 since Apr 28th.

The temps go as low as 22 c at nights but at times have reached 35 during the day

but they are ok now and staying highest 30 during lights on and 22/23 c at night.

Ive had minor mite issues which ive dealt with, i soaked plant vitality with a sprayer and watered them down while they were in the early days of flower.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 16, 2012)

The cuts were supposedly blue cheese but they have characteristics of indica so im guessing it is mainly indica, im using dutch pro, I feed 1 ltre every other day but sometimes they look thirsty so i feed them 2 days in a row sometimes


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 16, 2012)

I believe i have a 5 inch extractor fan and one fan similar to yours tcd constantly running, also the humidity is always between 30 - 55


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 16, 2012)

these plants are officially kicking it into high gear, and I can't be happier with how they are coming to. Nearly all of the bud sites I left possible have filled up. The final day of clipping on the 3rd day of pre-flowering. It is the 7th day of pre-flower (to last 10 days) and flowering time will be at least 60 days.[video=youtube;0Iy0uK4SJ_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Iy0uK4SJ_o[/video]


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 16, 2012)

Scroggers United~ Im alive and doing, Industry called. So...

I need some help, I am looking for some folks interested in working with me on a new company. Get in touch. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scroggers United~ Im alive and doing, Industry called. So...
> 
> I need some help, I am looking for some folks interested in working with me on a new company. Get in touch.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Whats the new company? I am always interested in new things.

Happy Father's Day All. Everyone here is a Father of kids or plants. lol

Peace


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Subbed and heres a RP sourkush at 22 days in flowerView attachment 2216127
400 watt hps.


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 17, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2215217View attachment 2215218View attachment 2215220View attachment 2215221View attachment 2215222
> 
> These are pics taken yesterday, ive vegged them for 4 weeks and have been on 12/12 since Apr 28th.
> 
> ...


There,s nothing i can see that would raise any concerns, other than slightly hight temp ? the buds look a little under developed but not toasted or yellow i,d have to agree with fmily pos due to strain etc. Try and bring your temps down to 28c for future that alows a few degrees rise without any probs when you get above 29/ 30c max it,s not good for the plants. All in all i wouldn,t worry it,s your 1st grow you,re doing fine imo your posibly comparing with peeps that,s got a few crops under there belt in time you,ll realise what a difrence that makes to you. atb Tcd


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply TCD, yeah im not worrying much now, just get this forst one under my belt and ill know what to do in future!!!! I shall keep you all updated as usual per say and also TCD you need to clear your inbox lol!!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2012)

Man am I proud to see you folks bringing scrog outdoor! 

So many just don't know what they are missing. Good job everyone! Fantastic work indoors too, and good luck to all this season!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 17, 2012)

anyone have any experience using a scrog with bubbleponics? The basic of a sea of green is just using less plants and letting them veg horizontally to get the most space for better light collecting and then flower up right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day to all!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 18, 2012)

TCD, fmily and talk, Im gonna upload some fresh pics after work, so you guys can have a look and tell me what you think? If I do have under developed buds etc etc


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Fathers day to all other fathers aswell 

*Day 37 . GO THE SCROGGERS!!!!













*


----------



## masterKush91 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello i was wondering how many grams on average people get per budsite on a scrog. I only hear of people telling how much the whole thing will weigh out instead of what the average weight of each bud is. I am two weeks in on my 3X3 scrog and just curious to see what other people get with same size grow instead of having to wait till harvest lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 18, 2012)

lol...Flowa..ur like 4 days ahead of me...my first scrog is doin alright, i didnt get the screen all the way full but its a learning process and the next one shall be epic...i hope...lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 18, 2012)

alright guys heres some moreeee day 55 of 12/12


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> alright guys heres some moreeee day 55 of 12/12
> View attachment 2217803View attachment 2217804View attachment 2217805View attachment 2217806View attachment 2217807View attachment 2217808


you tried putting a pair of sunnies over the cam lens? it can help block out some uv interference. Gettin close man!!! lookin sweet as


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol alright fella, yeah but flow, they look a bit small to me man the buds, any takes? when would you expect me to start harvesting? ive got my glass jars ready


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 18, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Lol alright fella, yeah but flow, they look a bit small to me man the buds, any takes? when would you expect me to start harvesting? ive got my glass jars ready


you still got a ton of white pistils bro,your buds will definately swell more! wait till you have 75 percent dead hairs then check your trichs. should be ready 8 and a half weeks depending on your strain, but dont worry your nugs will fatten up


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks to both of you and tcd, i was getting very paranoid thinking they were so under developed, the strain is blue cheese, so if you have any experience please shout, i also need to start doing journals, im hoping atleast 20oz from these 6 plants :S


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 18, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> thanks to both of you and tcd, i was getting very paranoid thinking they were so under developed, the strain is blue cheese, so if you have any experience please shout, i also need to start doing journals, im hoping atleast 20oz from these 6 plants :S


what kind of light, soil or hydro?, growspace,pot size,etc 20 oz is over 3 oz per plant! that would be a good harvest


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> you still got a ton of white pistils bro,your buds will definately swell more! wait till you have 75 percent dead hairs then check your trichs. should be ready 8 and a half weeks depending on your strain, but dont worry your nugs will fatten up


Sorry budy that wasn,t meant to be cheeky in any way, i was only going by the photo,s i saw, however todays arangement looks absolutely fine, as t2k points out there,s still lots of white pistols plants are ready when there ready budy as t2k points out 75% brown, what the pack says is worth shit. At 55 days old i,d be looking to give them 2 weeks then see how they are, imo there looking sweet budy i,d certianly be happy with myself. Atb Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 19, 2012)

masterKush91 said:


> Hello i was wondering how many grams on average people get per budsite on a scrog. I only hear of people telling how much the whole thing will weigh out instead of what the average weight of each bud is. I am two weeks in on my 3X3 scrog and just curious to see what other people get with same size grow instead of having to wait till harvest lol


1 to 20 ime there is no average bud weight, posibly the ave top but i don,t know what that would be ?

Rbeez 
I meant to say budy, wait untill your light has just either went off or just b4 comming on to get your photo,s  Tcd


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Sorry budy that wasn,t meant to be cheeky in any way, i was only going by the photo,s i saw, however todays arangement looks absolutely fine, as t2k points out there,s still lots of white pistols plants are ready when there ready budy as t2k points out 75% brown, what the pack says is worth shit. At 55 days old i,d be looking to give them 2 weeks then see how they are, imo there looking sweet budy i,d certianly be happy with myself. Atb Tcd


 no worries. yea another week or two(prob 2) and you should be good to go. Are you in flush cuz they look very green still. Mabye just flush with ph balanced water for two weeks then see what will happen. Ph is key till harvest.


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 19, 2012)

well this might be the end of the road for my inside scrog as 90% of the leaves have turned yellow ive tried fixing it with no luck the hairs are starting to brown too but thats norm, um im just kinda tired of messing with the inside one tbh as i spend most of my time outside


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> what kind of light, soil or hydro?, growspace,pot size,etc 20 oz is over 3 oz per plant! that would be a good harvest



Im using soil, standard from walmart, 1.2 x 1.2 grow space, 15 ltr pots and a 600watt dual spec bulb!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> no worries. yea another week or two(prob 2) and you should be good to go. Are you in flush cuz they look very green still. Mabye just flush with ph balanced water for two weeks then see what will happen. Ph is key till harvest.


As its my first grow, Ive no idea how to flush, I was planning on flushing just 1 week before harvest with plain water =\


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> 1 to 20 ime there is no average bud weight, posibly the ave top but i don,t know what that would be ?
> 
> Rbeez
> I meant to say budy, wait untill your light has just either went off or just b4 comming on to get your photo,s  Tcd


Alright TCD, i'll make sure to do that!!! right after lights turn off tonight!!!!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Sorry budy that wasn,t meant to be cheeky in any way, i was only going by the photo,s i saw, however todays arangement looks absolutely fine, as t2k points out there,s still lots of white pistols plants are ready when there ready budy as t2k points out 75% brown, what the pack says is worth shit. At 55 days old i,d be looking to give them 2 weeks then see how they are, imo there looking sweet budy i,d certianly be happy with myself. Atb Tcd


Fantastic, Im deffo giving another 2 weeks! and i could use some clues on the flush too gents! thanks ever so much for your quick replies guys, MUCH APPRECIATED!!! atb guys, I'll post some fresh piccies today!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

View attachment 2219193View attachment 2219194View attachment 2219195View attachment 2219196View attachment 2219198View attachment 2219199View attachment 2219200View attachment 2219201


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Fantastic, Im deffo giving another 2 weeks! and i could use some clues on the flush too gents! thanks ever so much for your quick replies guys, MUCH APPRECIATED!!! atb guys, I'll post some fresh piccies today!


yea start flushing now for sure if you want bud that dosent crackle!lol...since you have roughly 3 gallon pots, get some final phase or sledgehammer or a flushing agent or hell just use ph balanced water. Everyone does it different, but i like to flush througout grow(with distilled h20) to prevent buildup, so in turn i wont have to flus 15 gallons water thru each one of my 5 gallon pots or 9 gallons for your three gallon pots! f that! i figure if you do a solid two or three gallon flush at week 6.5 and give plain PH BALANCED water till week 9. This is obvious but make sure you collect and drain all runoff water.They will be nice and plump! the last few days if you wanna wait lil longer and get more trichs, after the last watering, after pots dry out, wait another three days, make your plants think drought is coming and they will produce alotta crystal trying to protect themselves from the sun. Thats what the crystals do for the plant, act as protection! Works for me but everyone has there own way. peace ps got pics coming out tonight!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

wouldnt flushing with plain water the last 2 weeks kill the plant thoough?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> wouldnt flushing with plain water the last 2 weeks kill the plant thoough?


no, as long as the ph is good the plant will use all its stored nutrients, leaves will yellow and fall off,this is what you want. the plant has to die anyway! You can fert till harvest but your buds will taste like fertilizer,crackle when smoked and burn to black ash. Flush properly and youll have crisp clean tasting nugs that burn to a white ash(gotta be dried and cured properly aswell)


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

sneak peek day 42 flower!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> no, as long as the ph is good the plant will use all its stored nutrients, leaves will yellow and fall off,this is what you want. the plant has to die anyway! You can fert till harvest but your buds will taste like fertilizer,crackle when smoked and burn to black ash. Flush properly and youll have crisp clean tasting nugs that burn to a white ash(gotta be dried and cured properly aswell)



Do I just use ph up and down to get the right ph? and what ph would you recommend, I plan to flush for the last 5 days with 2 litre per plant...?


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> sneak peek day 42 flower!
> View attachment 2219456


That looks immense!!!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> That looks immense!!!!


thanks bro...just remember when you take pics in the dark the buds always look fatter than they really are! In the night pics you have to take the white hairs into consideration they make the bud look fatter in the pics taken in the dark. I have two weeks then youll see the true nug size! ill post more later.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Do I just use ph up and down to get the right ph? and what ph would you recommend, I plan to flush for the last 5 days with 2 litre per plant...?


just use RO water or distilled water its pure with zero total dissolved solids(tds) and has a ph of 6.5 This is the ONLY water i use. I highly recommend using it as well throughout all your grows! I dont like using ph up or down. i try to mix my nute solutions in a way that balance ph, just get some advanced nutes and youll be fine


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> happy fathers day to all other fathers aswell
> 
> *day 37 . Go the scroggers!!!!
> 
> ...


s i c k !!!!!!!!


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 19, 2012)

gotta question for you scroggers.. 
have you ever topped AND scrogged?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Here is my Outdoor SCRoG


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

Med grow update day 42 flower!!
Been flushing for the last three feedings with just water and hygrozyme. They are ready for two medium feedings before the harvest flush.Ill feed AN Iguana bloom,quarter strength big bud and overdrive, FF bushdoctor,Bud candy,and humbolts snow storm ultra all very diluted of course. All is going well, pretty boring since there isnt much tucking or moving sites,but its fun to watch them swell still got 3 weeks! Peace!
View attachment 2219866View attachment 2219881


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Flawless t2!!! Damn nice work!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 19, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> no, as long as the ph is good the plant will use all its stored nutrients, leaves will yellow and fall off,this is what you want. the plant has to die anyway! You can fert till harvest but your buds will taste like fertilizer,crackle when smoked and burn to black ash. Flush properly and youll have crisp clean tasting nugs that burn to a white ash(gotta be dried and cured properly aswell)


I,m also of this opinion for flushing also as t2k points out the drying properly is very important, idealy imo 12/16 days slow drying. There apears to be a small divide on wether 100% dry is storing or curing ??? acording to some research and ime there,s a required amount of water needed to keep the bacteria that breaks down the chrophyl alive, allegedly if you dry it 100% the bacteria in the bud dies and it can,t cure. You happen to be in a perfect situ to try the both methods both for your self. i cant give any of these quality post any rep points i don,t know how much i,ve gota spread it round, 5 difrent peeps of recent imo that,s spreading it around whinge over atb folks Tcd

I managed to get a bit strong weed tonight not the best tasting but i,m certainly fkn stoned i,ve just burnt delicate sound i,m off to enjoy it  Bfn


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice info on the cure. Where did you read into that? Reason I ask is cause I like reading and doing research as well! I hate fast drying buds, improper drying and curing techniques can take your bud from Quality A+ to Quality C-, but thats my opinion only..


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 19, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> I,m also of this opinion for flushing also as t2k points out the drying properly is very important, idealy imo 12/16 days slow drying. There apears to be a small divide on wether 100% dry is storing or curing ??? acording to some research and ime there,s a required amount of water needed to keep the bacteria that breaks down the chrophyl alive, allegedly if you dry it 100% the bacteria in the bud dies and it can,t cure. You happen to be in a perfect situ to try the both methods both for your self. i cant give any of these quality post any rep points i don,t know how much i,ve gota spread it round, 5 difrent peeps of recent imo that,s spreading it around whinge over atb folks Tcd
> 
> I managed to get a bit strong weed tonight not the best tasting but i,m certainly fkn stoned i,ve just burnt delicate sound i,m off to enjoy it


Its hard to do a slow dry where i live. AZ is so dry! 3 percent humidity! lol Buds dry in 6 to 7 days indoors! I like to start jarring buds just before the stem snaps to ensure there is enough moisture to achieve a good cure. You want the buds dry, stems with a little moisture, then in a few days in a jar(opening periodically) the buds will be moisten up again.draw this process out till stems snap completely. Man tcd if you lived close id smoke you out with some bomb az buds! Peace


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> just use RO water or distilled water its pure with zero total dissolved solids(tds) and has a ph of 6.5 This is the ONLY water i use. I highly recommend using it as well throughout all your grows! I dont like using ph up or down. i try to mix my nute solutions in a way that balance ph, just get some advanced nutes and youll be fine



I think I might just get distilled bottled water from walmart for the last week or so and just use that to flush, I had a look at the trichs last night with a x 60 microscope, they dont look fully formed, so hopefully these are my last 2 weeks and I cna get crack-a-;acking with my smoke!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> I think I might just get distilled bottled water from walmart for the last week or so and just use that to flush, I had a look at the trichs last night with a x 60 microscope, they dont look fully formed, so hopefully these are my last 2 weeks and I cna get crack-a-;acking with my smoke!


hell yea almost ready man! time to smoke some buds grown with your sweat and tears!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

almost forgot these pics...PS pic three the light green airy bud.lol i found it fallen down under the canopy resting on the pot it looked like it never received light! so I pushed it up thru right under 1000 watt! we ll see what happens to it in a week! Thanks for all the rep and likes fellow growers!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 20, 2012)

juicy screen!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> almost forgot these pics...PS pic three the light green airy bud.lol i found it fallen down under the canopy resting on the pot it looked like it never received light! so I pushed it up thru right under 1000 watt! we ll see what happens to it in a week! Thanks for all the rep and likes fellow growers!
> View attachment 2220327View attachment 2220328View attachment 2220329View attachment 2220330View attachment 2220331View attachment 2220332View attachment 2220333View attachment 2220334View attachment 2220335View attachment 2220336View attachment 2220337View attachment 2220338


Thats some awesome porn dude!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> hell yea almost ready man! time to smoke some buds grown with your sweat and tears!



My first grow dude  im pretty chuffed!!!!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice info on the cure. Where did you read into that? Reason I ask is cause I like reading and doing research as well! I hate fast drying buds, improper drying and curing techniques can take your bud from Quality A+ to Quality C-, but thats my opinion only..


Agreed 100% imo aswell er,em,eh i can,t remember where i read it  however basicly as t2k said dry slowly untill the buds are dry but still some bend in the stem, the moister left in the stem levels out through osmosis/capilary which in turn keeps the bacteria living. Basicly your looking for it to be dry enogh not to rott or go mouldy when jarred but not crispy dry either untill maybe week 4/5,ish with a final burp ? it would be interesting to hear how others compare this method as oposed to just drying and storing ? 

T2K 
Crikey 3% r.h we have an ave of 50% to 70% here, 3% must create it,s own set of problems when it comes to drying, have you considerd putting a bowl of water with your drying harvest ? 
oh man i wish i stayed closer i,m choking on a smooth full tasting proper cured bit of bud, even one joint would be blissfull lol. atb folks Tcd


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2220402View attachment 2220403View attachment 2220404View attachment 2220405View attachment 2220406View attachment 2220407View attachment 2220408View attachment 2220409View attachment 2220410View attachment 2220411View attachment 2220412View attachment 2220413


Looking pretty impressive for a 1st grow bro! You have been blessed by the Ganja Godz! The 2nd to last pic, is that light bleaching or did you spill nutes on your plant?? Either way its a live and learn and dont get disappointed when mistakes happen, just take it as learning! Great work for a 1st timer bro!! Keep it up!
+REP:EDIT, I need to spread some more rep! lol what a joke!

Peace

FM


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking pretty impressive for a 1st grow bro! You have been blessed by the Ganja Godz! The 2nd to last pic, is that light bleaching or did you spill nutes on your plant?? Either way its a live and learn and dont get disappointed when mistakes happen, just take it as learning! Great work for a 1st timer bro!! Keep it up!
> +REP:EDIT, I need to spread some more rep! lol what a joke!
> 
> Peace
> ...


Nice one bro! Yeah Ive got all the help here, from this thread mainly because for my first grow, Ive fimmed, scrogged lollipopped and the colas seem small, with regards to the pic, im not too sure i think my kid brother may have spilt nutes or it was the light because the bud used to be quite close to the light!!! Im ready to start the flush process in a few days, cant wait to check this stuff!!!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking pretty impressive for a 1st grow bro! You have been blessed by the Ganja Godz! The 2nd to last pic, is that light bleaching or did you spill nutes on your plant?? Either way its a live and learn and dont get disappointed when mistakes happen, just take it as learning! Great work for a 1st timer bro!! Keep it up!
> +REP:EDIT, I need to spread some more rep! lol what a joke!
> 
> Peace
> ...


Lol yes it,s rather anoying it,s fair to say of recent it,s been pretty easy to spread it around i think i,ve posted rep to 5 or 6 consecutive peeps and can,t give to any of you guys now.
btw your last photo is nice i love that tiday well maintained set up. Also how did you get on with your bb do you know the seedbank it comes from and did it hermie ? Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Lol yes it,s rather anoying it,s fair to say of recent it,s been pretty easy to spread it around i think i,ve posted rep to 5 or 6 consecutive peeps and can,t give to any of you guys now.
> btw your last photo is nice i love that tiday well maintained set up. Also how did you get on with your bb do you know the seedbank it comes from and did it hermie ? Tcd


tcd, Im a little lost about who you are directing the question about *bb, hermie* and the *seedbank*? Can you please elaborate. Sorry I am just a little too high right now. LOL

If you are asking what strain is my outdoor SCRoG its called *E & J (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) *I made the cross. I am pretty much only growing crosses my friends and I make. I grew this cross in every single way you can think of, hydro, soil, coco, top'd, LST, Sup Crop, 12/12 from seed, 12/12 from clone, grew a clone of her with out any nutes in FF Soil and now I am doing my 1st outdoor SCRoG with her. Very stable strain for a F1 if you ask me.

Peace

FM


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

Day 43 nug porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 20, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> tcd, Im a little lost about who you are directing the question about *bb, hermie* and the *seedbank*? Can you please elaborate. Sorry I am just a little too high right now. LOL
> 
> If you are asking what strain is my outdoor SCRoG its called *E & J (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) *I made the cross. I am pretty much only growing crosses my friends and I make. I grew this cross in every single way you can think of, hydro, soil, coco, top'd, LST, Sup Crop, 12/12 from seed, 12/12 from clone, grew a clone of her with out any nutes in FF Soil and now I am doing my 1st outdoor SCRoG with her. Very stable strain for a F1 if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Sorry i,m evidently mistaken  i thought ? you,d just finished a blueberry scrog indoors. Galvanised wire ? and some swell looking buds ? Tcd


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 20, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with S.C.R.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


Hey bra, just got a question... when you get the clones for your scrog/ sog set up do you clone during the plants vegging cycle or the preflower/flowering cycle? also on average how much do you think you get from a square ft. of a nice scrog setup? ounce wise? thanks for the answers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Sorry i,m evidently mistaken  i thought ? you,d just finished a blueberry scrog indoors. Galvanised wire ? and some swell looking buds ? Tcd


No bro not me. No worries we all have those Stonerisms!!! lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks fellas for the feed back ive taken some more pics while the light was off, sorry about the quality, the phone camera is a bit poo lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 20, 2012)

this is my first grow Im quite proud, Ive gotten to where i am with the people on this thread, their advice and pictures, so I appreciate everything guys!

lol and im blazed off some commercial bullshit, I hope my blues turns out clean!!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Thanks fellas for the feed back ive taken some more pics while the light was off, sorry about the quality, the phone camera is a bit poo lol
> 
> View attachment 2221172View attachment 2221173View attachment 2221174View attachment 2221175View attachment 2221176View attachment 2221177View attachment 2221179View attachment 2221180View attachment 2221181View attachment 2221182View attachment 2221183View attachment 2221184View attachment 2221185View attachment 2221186View attachment 2221187View attachment 2221188View attachment 2221189View attachment 2221190View attachment 2221193


nice nugs man! For sure you did a great first grow! Keep reading everyday and your next grow will be ten times better, thats what growing is all about! A lot of those look READY like alot of em. Hows the trichs lookin?amber yet?


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;tPKztXEKKKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPKztXEKKKc[/video]
This is the end of day 2 of flowering. All bud sites have developed on all 3 plants, which is promising. I like everything to average out normally. Clover, the plant on the far left, has taken up 2' by 1' of the screen, Rhubarb, the center plant, fills up 1' by 1' of the screen. The plant on the far right takes up 6" by 6". The pink bud is getting bigger, and the other buds on that plant are showing the same trait. 

My friend told me to water until it came through the bottom of the pot. I had never done this, as I had always been able to use up to 3/4 of a liter with no drainage, but it looks like 1 1/4 liters will do it. All of the plants look more alive after doing this.

Post comments, criticism, envy the pink, keep blazing!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> nice nugs man! For sure you did a great first grow! Keep reading everyday and your next grow will be ten times better, thats what growing is all about! A lot of those look READY like alot of em. Hows the trichs lookin?amber yet?


The trichs im not too sure, I checked out a few clippings a couple of nights ago, they seemed cloudy!!! im not too sure lol


----------



## wllbuckhunter (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's my medicine at 21days into 12/12. They look like there doing pretty good with this being only my second grow and this one is my first scrog grow. What ya think, am I on the right track to produce bigger and better buds.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> View attachment 2221916View attachment 2221917View attachment 2221919View attachment 2221920View attachment 2221922Here's my medicine at 21days
> into 12/12. They look like there doing pretty good with this being only my second grow and this one is my first scrog grow. What ya think, am I on the right track to produce bigger and better buds.


Looks healthy, + rep bruhh!!! keep us updated!!!


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 21, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> View attachment 2221916View attachment 2221917View attachment 2221919View attachment 2221920View attachment 2221922Here's my medicine at 21days into 12/12. They look like there doing pretty good with this being only my second grow and this one is my first scrog grow. What ya think, am I on the right track to produce bigger and better buds.


Yes certainly imo, it,s looking well for it,s age nice one. How lucky are you ? having a licence for 6 plants imo the no of plants is rather irelavent for a percy grower, keep us posted. atb Tcd


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that enoguh jars to cure? lol @ my gas mask


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Somebody say Gas mask??? This is actually a legit military gas mask I borrowed from the Navy....

View attachment 2222166


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Somebody say Gas mask??? This is actually a legit military gas mask I borrowed from the Navy....
> 
> View attachment 2222166


LOLLLL BROOOOO, have you turned that into a fricken BONG?!?!?! LOL THATS SO FRICKEN AWESOME!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes sir!!! What sucks is that I had to use a plastic bong, I hate smoking out of plastic bongs. Glass was too hard and complicated to find the right fit plus it would break easily! I use the gas mask when I have a bad day!!!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dude that must fuck you up HEAVY!!! lol, i should make a gas mask bong with my mask ??


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

gas mask=way too much fun lmao....been there, hardly remember that....lol...oh the good ole days...doin gassers and 1gal gravities...watchin stupid friends box eachother all stoned...i used to think my parents and my buddies parents(his dad usually ref'd the boxing lol) were crazy for lettin us be so stupid, but better in the back yard than out on the corner i guess...had a friend actually blackout from that grav


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> gas mask=way too much fun lmao....been there, hardly remember that....lol...oh the good ole days...doin gassers and 1gal gravities...watchin stupid friends box eachother all stoned...i used to think my parents and my buddies parents(his dad usually ref'd the boxing lol) were crazy for lettin us be so stupid, but better in the back yard than out on the corner i guess...had a friend actually blackout from that grav



I dont think id go there, im 6ft and 20 st LOLLLLLL sounds epically fun though haha


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

ya..i never really boxed personally...and they never let us hurt eachother(we did have a regulation set of gloves)...more or less they just let us party at home rather than go be stupid somewhere with no adults and most likely harder drugs...i can say i(and every1 else) had a great deal of fun and never got into one ounce of trouble.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats the way it should be bear, thats rollin real deep  wish i coulda done that at home haha but oh wells joys of comin from an asian fam lol


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZD3_mPsuAfA]http://youtu.be/ZD3_mPsuAfA[/video]

the kiss at the end is too cute..shit i just said cute...i mean manly lmao


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 22, 2012)

Alright guys, Im starting to get a bit paranoid, Im getting all my notification emails today, after 2 days of being overdue =\


----------



## Jay_normous (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi fellow scroggers..

Just a few pics of my 3rd attempt..

Nearly 3 weeks veg..

















Great thread..!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jay_normous said:


> Hi fellow scroggers..
> 
> Just a few pics of my 3rd attempt..
> 
> ...


Jay, that looks amazing bud, keep up, keep us posted  great lads here, will help you with what you need, you can see on previous pages my pics for my first grow which i scrogged. Couldnt have done it without the lads on here


----------



## Jay_normous (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, yeah will do... I stumbled across this thread sometime ago and have learnt a lot since... Scrog is the only way to go..


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes Jay, deffo, Im glad ive done a scrog for my first grow man, I think ive aced it!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 22, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Yes Jay, deffo, Im glad ive done a scrog for my first grow man, I think ive aced it!


calm down killer lol you did good but there much more learning to do for all of us!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

a cpl shots from my first scrog....day 38 of 12/12
View attachment 2223623View attachment 2223624View attachment 2223626
sorry bout the quality...it is what it is though...porn lol


----------



## Jay_normous (Jun 22, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> calm down killer lol you did good but there much more learning to do for all of us!


Too true, I learn from every grow I do... 



DaSmokinBear said:


> a cpl shots from my first scrog....day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 2223623View attachment 2223624View attachment 2223626View attachment 2223627
> sorry bout the quality...it is what it is though...porn lol


Man they look fine, still very green too.....!!!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

thx...and they havent gotten any grow since week 3...im very happy with my last minute scrog...i dropped it in on day1 of flower and didnt quite fill it up  as you can see...still very happy nonetheless


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 22, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> a cpl shots from my first scrog....day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 2223623View attachment 2223624View attachment 2223626View attachment 2223627
> sorry bout the quality...it is what it is though...porn lol


those plants look nice and healthy! that plant in the third and last pic looks dank!


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

agreed...lol


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 22, 2012)

Nugporn import commencing.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 22, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> a cpl shots from my first scrog....day 38 of 12/12
> View attachment 2223623View attachment 2223624View attachment 2223626View attachment 2223627
> sorry bout the quality...it is what it is though...porn lol



Thats big flex brotha, looking GOOD!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 22, 2012)

I cant see my trichomes =\


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 22, 2012)

a lights out shot


enhance fjafvgerghfh


enhance mgnebne



super troopers reference


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I hope this is the last time I tuck her under. I want her to flower already! lol

Outdoor SCRoG

Before the tuck
View attachment 2224314

After the tuck
View attachment 2224315

Peace SCRoG'ers

FM


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 23, 2012)

ill get a pic of my outside scrog, its got preflowers everywhere now


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 23, 2012)

View attachment 2224612View attachment 2224604View attachment 2224617View attachment 2224618View attachment 2224619View attachment 2224623View attachment 2224634


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 24, 2012)

Dam hopefully mine will make this list! Badass woodsmantoker Whered you find all these! FLOWMASTA! Did you see your pic! You are a P I M P!.....sneek peek week 6 day 46 flower,just started the final SWELL! still got nearly all clear heads...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

U bet I seen it!! go the Scroggers!!! I better give you guys an update for your page! Rep to woodsmantoker!!

day 43 Flowering, and yes, i've just started her last flush


----------



## Decepticon (Jun 24, 2012)

looking superb flow


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 24, 2012)

when is the best time to clone a plant for a sog or scrog grow? cant seem to get an answer


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 24, 2012)

420kushmanLover said:


> when is the best time to clone a plant for a sog or scrog grow? cant seem to get an answer


depends...what do you mean? i started from 4 inchh clones veged for 22 days and flowered


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2012)

View attachment 2226604View attachment 2226594


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 24, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Dam hopefully mine will make this list! Badass woodsmantoker Whered you find all these! FLOWMASTA! Did you see your pic! You are a P I M P!.....sneek peek week 6 day 46 flower,just started the final SWELL! still got nearly all milky heads...View attachment 2225650View attachment 2225651



_*As far as I know (Please Correct me if I am Wrong!), we have the largest collection of scrog images in the world, right here at Enter the Scrog/ Scroggers United Post Page! Welcome to the worlds largest resource of scrog information. Constantly updated, consistantly growing, and open to the public! Educate, Get Educated, & Enjoy!


Woodsmantoker~
*_


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

this thread is outstanding. having me reconsider my first indoor grow setup.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 24, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> this thread is outstanding. having me reconsider my first indoor grow setup.


hell yea scrog is the most efficient way to grow. My next grow will be three 1000 watt hps with magnum hoods with a 4 by 4 scrog table under each one!!! my pics now times three


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 24, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*As far as I know (Please Correct me if I am Wrong!), we have the largest collection of scrog images in the world, right here at Enter the Scrog/ Scroggers United Post Page! Welcome to the worlds largest resource of scrog information. Constantly updated, consistantly growing, and open to the public! Educate, Get Educated, & Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Woodsmantoker~
> *_


You started the greatest thread ever!!! Learned a LOT! thanks Woods!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

new dictionary term 

Cannabis/Marijuana - A splendid magical herb typically grown outdoors and indoors, preferably grown scrog style ( screen of green ) to produce THE biggest yields and managing light penetration to the upmost reliability. The idea of Scrog is not questioned, It is a fact.

well that's what i'd put


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 25, 2012)

Custom Built Scrog Units - [email protected]


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> depends...what do you mean? i started from 4 inchh clones veged for 22 days and flowered


 Just meant should you clone from mother plant that is flowering or still vegging,


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well I hope this is the last time I tuck her under. I want her to flower already! lol
> 
> Outdoor SCRoG
> 
> ...


 damn bro, thanks that pretty much answered every question I had about a scrog grow lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2226584View attachment 2226593View attachment 2226592View attachment 2226591View attachment 2226590View attachment 2226589View attachment 2226588View attachment 2226587View attachment 2226586View attachment 2226585View attachment 2226583View attachment 2226600View attachment 2226601View attachment 2226602View attachment 2226603View attachment 2226604View attachment 2226605View attachment 2226606View attachment 2226607View attachment 2226608View attachment 2226609View attachment 2226594


dam that fourth pic is the the best scrog ive ever seen!!! great post!!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

420kushmanLover said:


> Just meant should you clone from mother plant that is flowering or still vegging,


Uhhhh?? no bro you never take clones from a flowering plant. Start seeds,veg till you can clone,take one clone from each, seperate clones and keep them under 24 or 18/6 light. flower the plants that were from seed. harvest and smoke then you can decide which clone from your plants has the most desirable traits,make it a mother plant and keep it in veg. This way you can take clones of same height and fill your flower room with potency of your choice... hope this helps...ps there are other variations of this as well


----------



## 420kushmanLover (Jun 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Uhhhh?? no bro you never take clones from a flowering plant. Start seeds,veg till you can clone,take one clone from each, seperate clones and keep them under 24 or 18/6 light. flower the plants that were from seed. harvest and smoke then you can decide which clone from your plants has the most desirable traits,make it a mother plant and keep it in veg. This way you can take clones of same height and fill your flower room with potency of your choice... hope this helps...ps there are other variations of this as well


 thanks bro for clearing this up was really confused for a while.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Uhhhh?? no bro you never take clones from a flowering plant. Start seeds,veg till you can clone,take one clone from each, seperate clones and keep them under 24 or 18/6 light. flower the plants that were from seed. harvest and smoke then you can decide which clone from your plants has the most desirable traits,make it a mother plant and keep it in veg. This way you can take clones of same height and fill your flower room with potency of your choice... hope this helps...ps there are other variations of this as well


You can, its called Monster Cropping. Once it re-vegs the clone will have tons of side branching. I have taking clipping up to week 5 of flowering and seen people re-veg a plant after it was harvested. All you got to do is have patience and you will be rewarded once its in full swing of Veg phase.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> hell yea scrog is the most efficient way to grow. My next grow will be three 1000 watt hps with magnum hoods with a 4 by 4 scrog table under each one!!! my pics now times three


Sounds great dude. You definitley have one of the sickest scrog setups I have seen. This coming winter will be my first indoor and I was thinking about vegging with cfls and then throwing a 1000w HPS in for flower.. I was only gonna do 4 plants as to not crowd the grow room(6x6x. What I am wondering about scrogging is how the maintenance portion works. Do you have to keep tucking the foliage under the screen? Also do you prune around the base of the plant for air circulation? I have never seen ScrOG up close so I have an idea of what's going on I just need a lil bit of clarity and you seem to know what you're doin.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You can, its called Monster Cropping. Once it re-vegs the clone will have tons of side branching. I have taking clipping up to week 5 of flowering and seen people re-veg a plant after it was harvested. All you got to do is have patience and you will be rewarded once its in full swing of Veg phase.


yea i know you can my friend gave me these clones and when they started growing vigorously again they started shooting 1, 2 and a half, lol , and three bladed leafs? I looked it up and it sait was from revegging. Does it affect the genetics at all?potency wise?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sounds great dude. You definitley have one of the sickest scrog setups I have seen. This coming winter will be my first indoor and I was thinking about vegging with cfls and then throwing a 1000w HPS in for flower.. I was only gonna do 4 plants as to not crowd the grow room(6x6x. What I am wondering about scrogging is how the maintenance portion works. Do you have to keep tucking the foliage under the screen? Also do you prune around the base of the plant for air circulation? I have never seen ScrOG up close so I have an idea of what's going on I just need a lil bit of clarity and you seem to know what you're doin.


Thanks dude! SCROG is alot of work until week 3 or 4 flower(depending on strain) thats when the stretch stops and budswell begins! Then you get to watch as your super energy efficient bud carpet fatten and fatten some more! The efficiency is amazing! there is 0 intense light reacing the floor of my tent! that means the plants are sucking up all the light emitted! I love scrog!!! Sorry harvest time is coming... im getting pumped! follow my az med grow 2012 thread it shows start to finsh my current scrog. This was my first attempt at scrog but to answer your question YES its a good amount of work. well worth the effort though! ps try to just use that 1000 watt to veg as well. dont matter if its hps will work better than any cfl. Intense light in veg is very important for big yeilds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Thanks dude! SCROG is alot of work until week 3 or 4 flower(depending on strain) thats when the stretch stops and budswell begins! Then you get to watch as your super energy efficient bud carpet fatten and fatten some more! The efficiency is amazing! there is 0 intense light reacing the floor of my tent! that means the plants are sucking up all the light emitted! I love scrog!!! Sorry harvest time is coming... im getting pumped! follow my az med grow 2012 thread it shows start to finsh my current scrog. This was my first attempt at scrog but to answer your question YES its a good amount of work. well worth the effort though! ps try to just use that 1000 watt to veg as well. dont matter if its hps will work better than any cfl. Intense light in veg is very important for big yeilds.


For sure. I think I'm already subbed to that thread. Yeah I'll probably just use the CFL's for the first 2 weeks of the seedling stage. I have my outdoor going right now and I found my first ever female pistils today and it's on my biggest plant too so I kno where you are coming from when you say you're pumped. I can't wait to see what your dry weight is. Whatever it is I bet it will be loads of great pot. The scrog thing will be great for me also because the ladies all just look so uniform and cute growing in sync lol. And neatness is a big factor in my book


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

hey Scroggers!! day 45 flowering for my Monster Plant!!!

yes i'm getting anxious now


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey Scroggers!! day 45 flowering for my Monster Plant!!!
> 
> yes i'm getting anxious now


effin DANK!


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 26, 2012)

does anyone top their plants along with scrog??
i cant find any info on this


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

WEEK 7 DAY 49 FLOWER! UPDATE!!! 
starting flush!!! about a week to go! except for mr nice, shes staying 10 weeks!


----------



## Arcturon (Jun 26, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> does anyone top their plants along with scrog??
> i cant find any info on this


One of my ladies is topped. It doesn't look like most of the SCroGs I've seen, but it is also only 20 days into flowering. It seemed nessecary, once my camera is available I'll post some pics and a video.


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> One of my ladies is topped. It doesn't look like most of the SCroGs I've seen, but it is also only 20 days into flowering. It seemed nessecary, once my camera is available I'll post some pics and a video.


please do! 
i am oh so curious 

im planning on going vert scrog and was wondering about topping.. 
any info i can get would help


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> please do!
> i am oh so curious
> 
> im planning on going vert scrog and was wondering about topping..
> any info i can get would help


you can top but there is no need. the top will hit screen first(of course) when it does just keep training under, till the rest of the plant catches up...in my pics the back middle plant is topped and it produced ALOT!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> yea i know you can my friend gave me these clones and when they started growing vigorously again they started shooting 1, 2 and a half, lol , and three bladed leafs? I looked it up and it sait was from revegging. Does it affect the genetics at all?potency wise?


Yeah thats completely normal and no it wont affect anything. The biggest thing with re-vegging is having time and patience for the plant to full change over from flowering to veg. Good thing to do when you are re-vegging is to keep it under 24/0 and slowly feed again with your Veg Nutes. I got a clipping right now that is re-vegging, looks weird but thats normal!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah thats completely normal and no it wont affect anything. The biggest thing with re-vegging is having time and patience for the plant to full change over from flowering to veg. Good thing to do when you are re-vegging is to keep it under 24/0 and slowly feed again with your Veg Nutes. I got a clipping right now that is re-vegging, looks weird but thats normal!


so do you think i could take a clone now???


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> you can top but there is no need. the top will hit screen first(of course) when it does just keep training under, till the rest of the plant catches up...in my pics the back middle plant is topped and it produced ALOT!


but thats what i would like! is a lot! i want to get past the 1.5gpw mark.. i think i can with the vert, but i want to really see what this system im building can push out.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> but thats what i would like! is a lot! i want to get past the 1.5gpw mark.. i think i can with the vert, but i want to really see what this system im building can push out.


does anyone have an estimate on my yeild???


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 27, 2012)

420kushmanLover said:


> when is the best time to clone a plant for a sog or scrog grow? cant seem to get an answer


The best time regardless of what your doing with it/them is when it,s in veg otherwise they grow a bit strange for the 1st 3/4 weeks then there fine. atb Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (Jun 27, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> does anyone have an estimate on my yeild???


A lot  well done, Ime you can,t take clones after week 6 but as fmily said reveging a flowering plant is simple enogh that,s what i do to save a strain/pheno. atb Tcd


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 27, 2012)

*Howdy Scroggers*!

_Time for Q&A's with the Woodsmantoker~_ 

First I would like to thank all of the fine help around these parts, you folks have been a great help to the community. 
I would also like to say, I have not gotten any "New" questions in quite a while and thus have stayed mostly quiet while others chime in. All new members or new to scrog, I suggest you take some time to skim through the thread. Its long these days I know, but worth the effort I assure you. From the start of this thread up to current date I believe most anything you want to know about scrog is detailed. New information emerges in time and is more spread out through the pages, but basic concepts repeat themselves quite a bit and should not take much time to find. As you will notice, I post from time to time updates for the "image bank" here at ETS/SUPP titled (Scrog Images From Around The Globe). Viewing these can also answer countless questions you may have. Mostly the images consist of finished work, but I also include some work in progress, images that share concepts or ideas in visual form. The more time you spend with these images, the more you gain especially if your a visual learner like many of us are. For those who do well with written descriptions, I urge you to read through some of the more elaborate posts and conversations. If you find something you would like to cross reference, feel free to shoot me your questions, I would be happy to give you my opinion. Others here are great help and may have the answers you are looking for, if not, post your questions for me with a title to that effect and I will catch you up to speed as soon as I am available. 

Sorry I have been away so much folks, 

I am currently teaching in Michigan (medical cannabis cultivation classes and weekend ScrOG workshops) at local compassion clubs, and have started a new company called Scrog Technologies. Were making portable/adjustable/roll away single plant scrog pods and are just getting on the market with them (special orders only at present time, were backed up) so time has not been something I have much of these days however, I will always make time for my scrog fiends online, and will continue this thread as long as I may. 
As for topping/fimming/super cropping/LST and any other training technique you can find or dream up, ALL are contingent upon the particular plant used and its response. Not all plants respond well to various types of stress or any "training" at all for that matter. From Various Genotypes to particular phenotypes each and every variation may exhibit anything from slight to dramatic differences. Some respond with outstanding results and become "Scrog Strains" while others get labeled "stressless preferred" and move into more suitable gardens for that type of plant. While some plants may not respond well to "training" methods, all cannabis plants can be supported via trellising and gain the advantage of protection and support. Where the term "Scrog" is coined as method or technique of which for most means the utilization of training, the bottom line is that trellising has been a tool used by gardeners for a very long time and very good reason. Where training may be slightly limited in cannabis cultivation, the concept of trellising in its self applies well to cultivation of quality 
and quantity so as we feel, a screen/net/mesh/fence/web etc., has its place in the ganga garden regardless. 

In response to recent questions: I would like to note the importance of flat screening. 

Where it is obvious through experimentation and reviewed journals etc. that other variations of trellising cannabis such as "V-scrog, U-scrog, Stadium, Vertical, etc." all typically produce a similar result in relation to flat. The differences are not always as notable to the inexperienced, and often continue to be missed long after a gardener is convinced they are on to something "bigger better badder". Typically these methods are attempting to key in on another control aspect of how we garden such as the shape of the bulbs we use, or the pattern or footprint left by light hoods and reflectors. As we can prove, light is not always cast evenly with these pieces of equipment, and thus it leads us to believe that we can better utilize the energy by adapting to the shape at which the light is cast. The problems with these variations in my opinion is simple; no matter what you gain in changing the shape from flat, you loose via consequent production of bi-product (ie. Stem). When a plant recognizes its relative position to gravitational pull (gravatropism) it positions its self accordingly to bare the burden of weight/force by turning vertically. Through evolution of the stem structure, its design is much like a 2x4 or I beam. Vertically, the amount of pressure it can withstand is immense. When turned horizontally however the amount is dramatically less. During flowering, if the colas position is anything other than vertical, the response is the same as when LSTing (bending branches); Auxins are released and the plant uses energy on stem production in order to accommodate the increasing pressure from flower production and gravitational force. This lends to the theory that to gain the most from low stress training, it must be done during the vegetative cycle. To gain the most uniform and ideal flower structure possible without unusable stem mass production, flowering must be done vertically. "I don't know about you folks, but I don't use the stems for anything other than tea, and the best tea stems are small lush bud stems" (however I have been known to grind stem and press it into a brick that is used in my furnace however, its not my goal... YET) 
Does Vertical Scrog have its place somewhere in someone's garden for any reason not previously discussed? Of course, don't limit yourself. To grow as a gardener, you increase your knowledge and add to your "bag of tricks" making your abilities and understanding that much more diverse. If your interested in expanding your knowledge and ability to apply various concepts to meet your own particular needs, explore!

As for weight guessing your crop: 

A "good" scrogger will produce around or just over a pound per plant using a 1000watts of light (nearly the same using 600watt digital these days) and a 4'x4' area with most good scrog friendly strains. If your within your first few runs with scrog, I would say 8 ounces or better and your doing well. Its not hard to do well with scrog, typically those who produce less have more issues in the actual gardening aspect rather than being less effective with training or utilization of a screen. If I had to guess T2kallday, you will pull a pound near or around, you will be trimming for a while however (strain dependent) . 
SIDE NOTE FROM SCROG TALK: for my less informed scroggers; Given the right conditions, a cannabis plant can re-root during any time of its life cycle given adequate conditions. As others have pointed out, the time period of which it takes to revert back to a normal vegetative pattern, is what varies. This can also vary from strain to strain. Example: Just took a Death Cheese bud that would have been put into a trimmer, and instead dipped its stem in a rooting gel and put it off to the side as a new clone (root cube, set in perlite, in a Dixie cup set in another cup, sandwich baggie over the top and pinched between the two cups to create a mini green house, one corner cut off the bag for air circulation...fyi). A week or so later it had rooted, and after a month, its now a large vegging plant outdoors. (bet the guy who had me helping trim, had no idea I would end up with his cut just from being at his trim party_that's the ropes with re-vegg, tissue culture presents a whole new game when it comes to gathering new genetics...)

If anyone has further questions - ? Feel free... 
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 27, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Howdy Scroggers*!
> 
> _Time for Q&A's with the Woodsmantoker~_
> 
> ...


Thanks woods,very informative! Its great to have a real pro around to really ANSWER questions. Thats sweet what you did with the bud! Im going to try that with my mr nice cuz i dont want to lose the genes of this plant i have. I have a question when you say a pound per plant in a 4 by 4 with 1000 watts... do you mean a pound from one plant screened out to a 4 by 4? cuz theres no way i cud have pulled 9 pounds from this tent from one light? what are some super potent high yeilding scrog friendly strains??? Another question is how the hell are people pulling 1 gram per watt! im doing scrog with 1000 watts hps plus 3000 lumens in side lighting, perfect temp and humidity,light feeding schedule of advanced nutes,and u say ill get near or around 454 grams!!!!dam i thought i was a decent grower!!! gotta be hydro and co2.huh?!? Id like to know how i can yeild 1ooo grams for every 1000 watt light...is this possible? or are some of these peeps that claim to do it regurarly or even pull 1200 grams off a 600 watt?!? look up 420haze on this site that dude pulls WEIGHT? thanks peace


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent treatment of the scrog shape issue, Woodsman. Thank you-- you just saved me lots of time. I may still experiment, but my expectations will be to learn, rather than increase yeild.

One thing that I would like to mention is that the 1g/watt estimate is a good rough guideline, but there are so many factors in play, including veg time, strain grown and square footage. I would be less impressed with a grower of Big Bud, having 8 weeks of veg time resulting in 1g/watt than a grower with Durban Poisen and 2 weeks of veg achieving .5 grams/watt.

The best measure of achievement for you is based on your limiting variable. If you have limited space, look to your grams per sq.ft., if you have limited lighting look to grams per watt. If you have limited funds, measure your sucess by grams per dollar invested.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 27, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Excellent treatment of the scrog shape issue, Woodsman. Thank you-- you just saved me lots of time. I may still experiment, but my expectations will be to learn, rather than increase yeild.
> 
> One thing that I would like to mention is that the 1g/watt estimate is a good rough guideline, but there are so many factors in play, including veg time, strain grown and square footage. I would be less impressed with a grower of Big Bud, having 8 weeks of veg time resulting in 1g/watt than a grower with Durban Poisen and 2 weeks of veg achieving .5 grams/watt.
> 
> The best measure of achievement for you is based on your limiting variable. If you have limited space, look to your grams per sq.ft., if you have limited lighting look to grams per watt. If you have limited funds, measure your sucess by grams per dollar invested.


"The best measure of achievement for you is based on your limiting variable." I like that! I think my limiting factors are genetics,hydroponic, and no sealed room! So yea i guess your right mabye if i had more funds i could achieve 1 gram per watt. And im not greedy i just think why waste energy if you can be yeilding more. Its not about how much bud i get im all about efficiency


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 27, 2012)

Quality of what you grow should also be considered; and looking at the quality dank you grow out t2kallday, your achievements are trully notable.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 27, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Quality of what you grow should also be considered; and looking at the quality dank you grow out t2kallday, your achievements are trully notable.


Quality is the number ONE factor of course! thanks bro!!! heres some nug porn...View attachment 2230441View attachment 2230442View attachment 2230443View attachment 2230444View attachment 2230445View attachment 2230446View attachment 2230447View attachment 2230448View attachment 2230449View attachment 2230450View attachment 2230451View attachment 2230452View attachment 2230453View attachment 2230454View attachment 2230455View attachment 2230456View attachment 2230457View attachment 2230458View attachment 2230459View attachment 2230460View attachment 2230462View attachment 2230463


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 27, 2012)

I just hope i get more than 1.8 ounces per plant!!!( I have 9 plants in a 5 by 5 area in 5 gallon pots!) that would be a pound!!! i was thinking more like three ounces per plant average!!! that was the whole point of doing scrog!!! if im not yeilding mor than lst and supercropping then whats the point of scrog!!! i think ill yeild more!but time will tell...


----------



## masterKush91 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey everybody there certainly are some great grows on this section! Definitely the best porn on all the site lol. But here I am on day 24 on WW and Im just wondering what you pros think of my grow.


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 27, 2012)

here's an update...day 43 12/12

Enjoy


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 28, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> If anyone has further questions - ? Feel free...
> Woodsmantoker~


i would like to know your opinion specifically on vertical scrogs.. 
and your opinion as to if i should top my plants whether they are in a vert or horizontal grow either way


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 28, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> i would like to know your opinion specifically on vertical scrogs..
> and your opinion as to if i should top my plants whether they are in a vert or horizontal grow either way


Read post 3348 (one page back from this one). Woodsman just wrote a comprehensive response to that query-- don't make him have to repeat himself.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

ey scroggers  can't sleep.....could you if you were me ???

day 48 now!!!!! gotta love scrogging. i couldn't think of any reason not to!!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 28, 2012)

day 51 i cant wait to chop!!! im going to give one full feed of iguana juice bloom some root innoculant and hygrozyme...looks like im getting a few deficiencies so ima give a full feed then final phase em, water with plain water one last time and get started on chopping some cheese( probly around 56 days)! I got alot of trim to do so ill chop a plant per day leaving mr and kushes to go till week 10. I want to let some of the cheese go a little longer as well, i want till 30 to 40 percent amber just to be sure there arent any clear trichs left and calyxes are SWOLL to the max.I also like the ful onn narcotic feel you get when you smoke some ripe nugs! the bag appeal also goes up the longer you wait...golf ball crystals and teardrop calyxes!. I dont have the funds to wait on all nine but some of the cheese are looking ready with a few amber trichs most the others are milky. im trying to get a loan so i dont have to chop so we will see what happens...heres some day 51 porn!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 28, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Thanks woods,very informative! Its great to have a real pro around to really ANSWER questions. Thats sweet what you did with the bud! Im going to try that with my mr nice cuz i dont want to lose the genes of this plant i have. I have a question when you say a pound per plant in a 4 by 4 with 1000 watts... do you mean a pound from one plant screened out to a 4 by 4? cuz theres no way i cud have pulled 9 pounds from this tent from one light? what are some super potent high yeilding scrog friendly strains??? Another question is how the hell are people pulling 1 gram per watt! im doing scrog with 1000 watts hps plus 3000 lumens in side lighting, perfect temp and humidity,light feeding schedule of advanced nutes,and u say ill get near or around 454 grams!!!!dam i thought i was a decent grower!!! gotta be hydro and co2.huh?!? Id like to know how i can yeild 1ooo grams for every 1000 watt light...is this possible? or are some of these peeps that claim to do it regurarly or even pull 1200 grams off a 600 watt?!? look up 420haze on this site that dude pulls WEIGHT? thanks peace


* Yes, one plant, 1000watts at 4 x 4... around 1lb. Maybe more, maybe less. I would say your in that park... I have never been good at the guess game. 

"super potent scrog friendly strains?" Cheeses do well and are great meds for many folks, the Kushes do well as you may be able to pick out, Hybrids on both sides can shine in scrog. White Strains dominated the scene for a while, you name it. Check out TGA's Vortex, Sub tests his at 18% THC I believe (dont quote me) but we just had a test come back with 21%THC and 4% CBD in another mix (not supersoil). I have ran that plant in scrog since 2007. The OG crosses have seem to shown good face in scrog and kick a few folks back a notch, Larry likes it. Diesels do wonders, there are too many to name. 

 "*_Another question is how the hell are people pulling 1 gram per watt?"_ - *I think you should ask em.  
*"is this possible?" - *Sure. 

*


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 28, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> I just hope i get more than 1.8 ounces per plant!!!( I have 9 plants in a 5 by 5 area in 5 gallon pots!) that would be a pound!!! i was thinking more like three ounces per plant average!!! that was the whole point of doing scrog!!! if im not yeilding mor than lst and supercropping then whats the point of scrog!!! i think ill yeild more!but time will tell...


:') I don't know why I was thinking 4' for your screen but your more likely closer to your guess. See... leave it to me to guess... thats what ya get 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 28, 2012)

masterKush91,

Welcome to ETS/SUPP, 

I like em all!  How do you like scrog? 

She might be a wee shy on Nitrogen, thats likely the yellowing from the bottem up (center out in scrog). Nice though pal! Thanks for the share! Keep us posted. I ran WW for many years, its a good scrogger. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 28, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> i would like to know your opinion specifically on vertical scrogs..
> and your opinion as to if i should top my plants whether they are in a vert or horizontal grow either way



I have 8 or so 1000 watt cool tubes sitting in closet... they are dusty, and in boxes. ~

But as for topping, its a tool brother. You learn it and know how and when to use it. As with Fimm. They both do different things and shape things differently. Each strain responds differently and you would be best knowing your plant first, but who doesnt experiment right? IF your new, live to learn a while its a blast. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 28, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> :') I don't know why I was thinking 4' for your screen but your more likely closer to your guess. See... leave it to me to guess... thats what ya get
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Thanks man your a big help  Im going to try some vortex and maybe plush berry and pandoras box and...lol tga has some sick genetics!


----------



## masterKush91 (Jun 29, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> masterKush91,
> 
> Welcome to ETS/SUPP,
> 
> ...


Woodsmantoker,

I personally love the scrog technique! This is only my second grow but i can already tell how much less popcorn im gonna get than from my last. My last grow was vertical and i only used that fluorescent during the entire grow so i had quite a bit haha but its a learning process. But one of the things i like most about scrog is how hands on it is. Ha i love having a reason to hang out with my ladies! I will probably update pics every other week from here on out but i can inform on any of the specifics anytime really.


----------



## masterKush91 (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree on TGA having some great genetics! I havent bought any seeds from them yet but im certain ill be using them on my next grow. Im actually stuck between three strains. They are agent orange, cheese quake and jacks cleaner 2. Have you had any experience with any of these strains?


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 29, 2012)

Feel paranoid with my work atm, just doesnt seem big enoguh the colas :S


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 29, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Feel paranoid with my work atm, just doesnt seem big enoguh the colas :S
> 
> View attachment 2233509View attachment 2233510


a plant can only produce as much as you give it(love,light,airflow,nutes,ph,hydro or soil) ya know!... How many plant you got? size lamp? pot size? room size? days flower? with this info i can tell you where your at, im sure you already said this info but im a stoner give me a break!lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 29, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> a plant can only produce as much as you give it(love,light,airflow,nutes,ph,hydro or soil) ya know!... How many plant you got? size lamp? pot size? room size? days flower? with this info i can tell you where your at, im sure you already said this info but im a stoner give me a break!lol


Ok dawg, I vegged from rooted cuttings for 26 days, I was feeding dutch pro grow for that and multi root, Ive been on 12/12 for 62 days, on dutch pro bloom with dutch pro explode, I have 3 gal pots, 6 plants, under a 600 watt dual spec lamp in a 4 x 4 tent (= I have been flushing for 1 week so far.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 29, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Ok dawg, I vegged from rooted cuttings for 26 days, I was feeding dutch pro grow for that and multi root, Ive been on 12/12 for 62 days, on dutch pro bloom with dutch pro explode, I have 3 gal pots, 6 plants, under a 600 watt dual spec lamp in a 4 x 4 tent (= I have been flushing for 1 week so far.


cool, so you got 5312 lumens per sq foot three gal pots 6 plants.id say youll get 2.5 ounces a plant so your lookin good...day 62. are they sativa? Are the trichs turning amber?


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 29, 2012)

Its blue cheese, so its indica dominant, there arent many trchs in all honesty :S


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 29, 2012)

ive learned how to get pics bigger so now you get to see....lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 29, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> ive learned how to get pics bigger so now you get to see....lol


i cant see it...


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 29, 2012)

weird, i can...even in ur quote

but then again the same pic i put in my journal isnt showing either


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 29, 2012)

masterKush91 said:


> I agree on TGA having some great genetics! I havent bought any seeds from them yet but im certain ill be using them on my next grow. Im actually stuck between three strains. They are agent orange, cheese quake and jacks cleaner 2. Have you had any experience with any of these strains?



The first scrog posted here was JC2, and AO is in our outdoor scrogs right now along with Cheese Quake, Ace of Spades, Snow Queen, Timewreck, Chernobyl, Space Jill, and Vortex.

Beware of the hermies in JC2, around day 50


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 29, 2012)

Sup SCRoG'ers, I have been really busy with work! Getting slammed with hours! Here is my lady, still Veggin outdoor. I will not be tucking her under anymore, I am just going to let her go now! I still dont know when she will flower but I am hoping Mid July!!!

Early Skunk x Jack Herer

View attachment 2233886


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 30, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Quality is the number ONE factor of course! thanks bro!!! heres some nug porn...View attachment 2230441View attachment 2230442View attachment 2230443View attachment 2230444View attachment 2230445View attachment 2230446View attachment 2230447View attachment 2230448View attachment 2230449View attachment 2230450View attachment 2230451View attachment 2230452View attachment 2230453View attachment 2230454View attachment 2230455View attachment 2230456View attachment 2230457View attachment 2230458View attachment 2230459View attachment 2230460View attachment 2230462View attachment 2230463


Such a comforter of love


----------



## noob78 (Jun 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoG'ers, I have been really busy with work! Getting slammed with hours! Here is my lady, still Veggin outdoor. I will not be tucking her under anymore, I am just going to let her go now! I still dont know when she will flower but I am hoping Mid July!!!
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> 
> View attachment 2233886


Nice scrog bro, I hope this is B...... from bub..... If so Whats up noob78


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 30, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> cool, so you got 5312 lumens per sq foot three gal pots 6 plants.id say youll get 2.5 ounces a plant so your lookin good...day 62. are they sativa? Are the trichs turning amber?


The trichs are clear/cloudy 40/60 and its a blue cheese so i think its indica dominant dominant


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jun 30, 2012)

both the companies i saw with blue cheese say 8-10weeks(56-70days)...which means its prolly more like 10-11 weeks(i would expect chop close to 77 days)...for a indica dom strain, it sure has a sativa flowering time lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 30, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sup SCRoG'ers, I have been really busy with work! Getting slammed with hours! Here is my lady, still Veggin outdoor. I will not be tucking her under anymore, I am just going to let her go now! I still dont know when she will flower but I am hoping Mid July!!!
> 
> Early Skunk x Jack Herer
> 
> View attachment 2233886


thats freaking awesome!!! I bet ur guna have to weigh that screen down! that plant is guna start lifting it soon!lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 30, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> both the companies i saw with blue cheese say 8-10weeks(56-70days)...which means its prolly more like 10-11 weeks(i would expect chop close to 77 days)...for a indica dom strain, it sure has a sativa flowering time lol



I'll get some pics on tonight dawg, I cant get pics of trichs though -.-


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## t2kallday (Jun 30, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2234756View attachment 2234757View attachment 2234758View attachment 2234759View attachment 2234760View attachment 2234761View attachment 2234762View attachment 2234763View attachment 2234764View attachment 2234765View attachment 2234766View attachment 2234767View attachment 2234768View attachment 2234769View attachment 2234770View attachment 2234771View attachment 2234772View attachment 2234773View attachment 2234774View attachment 2234775


dam bro you worry too much...those plants are looking gorgeous! Gotta love sativa dominant! heavy yeild for sure! Trichs will start really packing on soon!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 30, 2012)

man I dont know if I should start final Phase or not on these cheeses they are lookin done! The crystals are insane! big thick stalks with golf ball size heads! I dont even wana touch em! suuuuuper stinky! not sure if it was the snow storm ultra or what it was but im sticking with this feeding regimen nexttime!!! day 53 flower...what do you guys think wait a week till i get more amber trichs! i have a few but not many.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 30, 2012)

Say CHEEEEEESE!!!!!
View attachment 2234857View attachment 2234858View attachment 2234859View attachment 2234860View attachment 2234861View attachment 2234862View attachment 2234863The cheese in pic 6 is a little camera shy!!!lol


----------



## rbeez88 (Jun 30, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> dam bro you worry too much...those plants are looking gorgeous! Gotta love sativa dominant! heavy yeild for sure! Trichs will start really packing on soon!


 
Loll maybe I do worry a bit too much, Im on day 63 I think? and 1 week into flushing  maybe I should feed and start flushing again next week


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Scroggers! thought i'd throw a few Harvest pics your way! chopped a couple of days ago now.....Feel free to pop by my thread i got plenty of bud porn


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 1, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> man I dont know if I should start final Phase or not on these cheeses they are lookin done! The crystals are insane! big thick stalks with golf ball size heads! I dont even wana touch em! suuuuuper stinky! not sure if it was the snow storm ultra or what it was but im sticking with this feeding regimen nexttime!!! day 53 flower...what do you guys think wait a week till i get more amber trichs! i have a few but not many.
> View attachment 2234846View attachment 2234847View attachment 2234848View attachment 2234849View attachment 2234850View attachment 2234851View attachment 2234852View attachment 2234853View attachment 2234854




I see milky! and I like early harvest, and clear dome bubble so I am a bad judge at what you might like best or what works for you... But I see milky!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 1, 2012)

flowamasta - how we feelin? 

Thanks for the show!


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 1, 2012)

im thinking about making a cabinet or tent


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> flowamasta - how we feelin?
> 
> Thanks for the show!


all done  now slowly drying in perfect comfort. glad shes finished!

decepticon, consider buying a tent for under $300 totally worth it


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 1, 2012)

congrats on the havest flow, yeah i was looking at the tents but i got a space problem so i was thinking about going with a cab but id have to make it where i can switch from cfl to hps if wanted too, i got a great idea in my head from a cab scrog setup


----------



## DaSmokinBear (Jul 1, 2012)

there's some ebay grow tents for right around $100 for a 4'x4'...i think the smallest i saw was a 1.5'x2' or3'...i think it was like $75..the smaller one was only like 4' tall


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

DaSmokinBear said:


> there's some ebay grow tents for right around $100 for a 4'x4'...i think the smallest i saw was a 1.5'x2' or3'...i think it was like $75..the smaller one was only like 4' tall


you can buy a mini grow tent for cloning 1.0x0.5x1.0m
or - little bigger = http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Hydroponics-Indoor-Growlush-Grow-Tent-1-2mx0-6mx1-5m-Aluminum-Foil-/170851428382?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item27c789e81e#ht_4198wt_1142
or even a .90x.50x1.6h = http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EZI-GROW-TENT-90M-X-50M-X-1-6M-HIGH-MYLAR-/400214727029?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item5d2ea81975#ht_1452wt_953


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

or even this tiny one

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SECRET-JARDIN-DARK-PROPAGATOR-TENT-DP90-90x-60x-60cm-HYDROPONIC-/221042609139?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item33772a8bf3#ht_4189wt_907


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 2, 2012)

started to harvest a few cheese nug for samples and made a tiny bit of bho! heres some shots its day 55 bloom today. I final phased all the cheeses yesterday, fed with final phase let soak on for two and half hrs and flushed with two gallons distilled h20 to each pot, runoff was brown the first gallon then the second made it clear. The cheese actually very healthy after the flush(look like they are fattening!)Im going to start harvesting as soon as the pots dry out.


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 2, 2012)

yer cheese looks like nacho cheese lol


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 2, 2012)

flow i got a cab today that imma work with its the perfect size for a mini scrog or a sog, i wont know til i fix it up if i it can be converted from cfl to hps yada yada yada ill make a thread later


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 2, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> yer cheese looks like nacho cheese lol


heres some nacho cheese!when i first scraped the trichs were white!


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 2, 2012)

very very nice, ive never had luck with that so i always stick with using the gumby method


----------



## wllbuckhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Bigger or has it done what it's able to do


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 2, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Bigger or has it done what it's able to do


hard to tell by those pics, but it looks like you could go a bit longer yet, lots of white hairs still.....maybe a week, check the trichs in my opinion, lookin great for a 2nd grow mate


----------



## wllbuckhunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Flowamasta,yea ive been real lucky not having any problems. I just hope i can get the right harvest time right,I wouldn't wont to miss it and not have the weight or taste right, any suggestions I welcome


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 2, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Thanks Flowamasta,yea ive been real lucky not having any problems. I just hope i can get the right harvest time right,I wouldn't wont to miss it and not have the weight or taste right, any suggestions I welcome


when you think they are ready wait a week, take samples to hold you over...


----------



## rbeez88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok geezas? I think Imr eady to chop, most of my trichs seem cloudy, so I was planning to carry on flushing till saturday and then chop on saturday night, while turning the lights off for 2 nights? I'll upload some pics for you guys tonight, wanna see how my first grow pops out!


----------



## Jay_normous (Jul 4, 2012)

Fancy scrogging a tomato plant..?


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 4, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> Ok geezas? I think Imr eady to chop, most of my trichs seem cloudy, so I was planning to carry on flushing till saturday and then chop on saturday night, while turning the lights off for 2 nights? I'll upload some pics for you guys tonight, wanna see how my first grow pops out!


the most exciting part is yet to come !!! scissor hash and happiness ahead bro.NO BS excellent grow for your first run!


----------



## wllbuckhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's some better pics,you can't see the hair's but, since my last post the hairs have gone from 90% white to about 50% white and 50% yellowish orange. The buds have also grew about 25% and hardened up like a rock. These babies are tripping me out,how there changing so fast. I think it's time to lay these girls down with the hairs at this ratio.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## rbeez88 (Jul 5, 2012)

reckon im ready to chop lads?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> reckon im ready to chop lads?


i don't think so....another week i think.... you still got some white hairs, about 1 weekish my guess mate, filling out still.....


----------



## rbeez88 (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i don't think so....another week i think.... you still got some white hairs, about 1 weekish my guess mate, filling out still.....


damn, im getting hungry to smoke this LOL


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 6, 2012)

wllbuckhunter said:


> Here's some better pics,you can't sView attachment 2241318View attachment 2241320View attachment 2241319View attachment 2241321View attachment 2241322View attachment 2241323View attachment 2241324ee the hair's but, since my last post the hairs have gone from 90% white to about 50% white and 50% yellowish orange. The buds have also grew about 25% and hardened up like a rock. These babies are tripping me out,how there changing so fast. I think it's time to lay these girls down with the hairs at this ratio.


Id really wait till you have 20% amber trichs man. Those buds will still get harder and fatter! nice work!


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 6, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> reckon im ready to chop lads?


You could always chop a few lower nugs to hold you over cuz i know waiting is hard...but well worth it!are you flushing yet??? they look pretty green still...heres some pics of dry buds i harvested on day 56. I chopped two plants and am waiting a lil longer on the others cuz i love RIPE nugs!when you wait longer thats when yo start getting all the good colors in the flowers.The taste is AMAZING with no crackle and burns to white ash and it hasnt been cured yet! My healthiest grow yet! will you keep you all posted with week 9 pics soon...oh yea i made some oil too!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jul 6, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> You could always chop a few lower nugs to hold you over cuz i know waiting is hard...but well worth it!are you flushing yet??? they look pretty green still...heres some pics of dry buds i harvested on day 56. I chopped two plants and am waiting a lil longer on the others cuz i love RIPE nugs!when you wait longer thats when yo start getting all the good colors in the flowers.The taste is AMAZING with no crackle and burns to white ash and it hasnt been cured yet! My healthiest grow yet! will you keep you all posted with week 9 pics soon...oh yea i made some oil too!
> View attachment 2242562View attachment 2242563View attachment 2242564View attachment 2242565View attachment 2242566View attachment 2242567View attachment 2242568View attachment 2242569View attachment 2242570View attachment 2242571View attachment 2242572View attachment 2242573View attachment 2242574View attachment 2242575View attachment 2242576View attachment 2242577View attachment 2242578View attachment 2242579View attachment 2242580View attachment 2242581View attachment 2242582


That is hardcore geezer!! Damn man that looks so good haha, I have started flushing, I started flushing around 10 days ago, so if your saying around another week, also, what do you mean by the leaves are still green, quite a bit has turned brown and is dropping =P


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Outdoor SCRoG: I think she is starting to flower a little


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 6, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> That is hardcore geezer!! Damn man that looks so good haha, I have started flushing, I started flushing around 10 days ago, so if your saying around another week, also, what do you mean by the leaves are still green, quite a bit has turned brown and is dropping =P


green leaves are good that means once you flush your fan leaves will start to yellow and drop cuz the plant is using all its stored internal food.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 6, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Outdoor SCRoG: I think she is starting to flower a little
> 
> View attachment 2242849View attachment 2242850


daaaaamn that's sexy! and so is your new avatar!


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 7, 2012)

What do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?


What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> What do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?
> 
> What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?



Keeping air moving through your cannopy, and humidity in check could be as important as anything critical for growth. (30 - 40%). Mold and mildew can sweep through a full screen with ease once the conditions are right. 


The technique of stress testing each strain before use as a scrog plant. Not every strain responds the same. Some plants do well with topping, where others do best with bending or LST stress etc.


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;MnHBhzPoXWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnHBhzPoXWU[/video]

No audio q.q


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 8, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> What do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?
> 
> 
> What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?


 Your Enviroment is paramount, imo most important by far. atb Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> What do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?
> 
> 
> What techniques have been the most beneficial to you?


Learning how to read your plants!!!


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 8, 2012)

Decided this is the place for me to settle in. I've had good results with standard waterfarms and scrog a couple times. Not being able to move the grow when needed and a rather small reservoir, lead me to build the screen on a 50 qt. Coleman cooler w/wheels. I posted my first post on this in the, What is a waterfarm thread. I'll post these pics of the first finished, of three planed. 
The screen is 24"x32". The waterfarm bucket is 11" below the screen. I think I'll run about 7gal. to keep the water level below the bottom of the bucket....


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 8, 2012)

mytwhyt said:


> Decided this is the place for me to settle in. I've had good results with standard waterfarms and scrog a couple times. Not being able to move the grow when needed and a rather small reservoir, lead me to build the screen on a 50 qt. Coleman cooler w/wheels. I posted my first post on this in the, What is a waterfarm thread. I'll post these pics of the first finished, of three planed.
> The screen is 24"x32". The waterfarm bucket is 11" below the screen. I think I'll run about 7gal. to keep the water level below the bottom of the bucket....


This shit looks hella pro!


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah thats some impressive DIY work. Since the frame is attached to the cooler and not the lid, how do you plan to get into your res? Or do you?


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 8, 2012)

Look close, I think it's one of those coolers with a lid you lift straight off! Either way, that looks like something that may very well have to be tinkered with.
Edit: that's no lid, it's Styrofoam! If things go wrong then he can just cut a hole in it! This guy put a lot of thought into his work!


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 8, 2012)

I never open it to the look inside the reservoir, I know whats in there. I'll use non hardening caulk to seal the lid at the start of each grow. The cooler top isn't flat enough for a good seal without caulk...I'm sticking with the air pump to keep the heat down, but will be upgrading to much better air pump. 
I completely sterilize after each grow and keep the reservoir in the upper 60s and they have never given me a problem, yet . .knock on wood...
I'm open to any ideas for improvement, even a new partner needs to be tweaked for a good fit, most of the time..
I have a few more tweaks in mind, a floating, through the top of the lid reservoir level indicator, in a tube, that rises and falls with the liquid level. Maybe a float valve in the cooler, connected the a higher reservoir, for more time away from the farm if needed, just used when needed..
The drains will be connected and will drain outside to my melon patch, through the floor.
I'll be doing three units, starting one every 30 day's. Harvesting every 30 days is enough for myself and needy friends..


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuckin sneaky, I didnt even realize that was stryofoam lol.... I had just assumed youd want to be able to access your roots and see your water level, personal preference I guess. And you mentioned possibly using an indicator, definitely wouldnt hurt if you dont plan on opening it. What kind/size air pump you using?

Everything looks solid though, I cant really think of anything else you havent already. Lookin forward to seein them in action though!


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey all its bin a while lol figured i post some updated pics of my girls 5 plant 2000 watt on 5 foot by 8 foot Full scrog table expected yield 5 - 6 pounds cheers day 16 flower enjoy


----------



## dapio (Jul 8, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Hey all its bin a while lol figured i post some updated pics of my girls 5 plant 2000 watt on 5 foot by 8 foot Full scrog table expected yield 5 - 6 pounds cheers day 16 flower enjoy


 Swaggin on em' man


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the likes, I had hoped for a few, but I do indeed feel honored to get one from the thread starter.

Mike91sr..This is the new pump I bought http://www.greners.com/i/pumps-irrigation/air-pump/air-pump-dual-diaphragm.html Long life and replaceable diaphragm, according to the reviews.


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 9, 2012)

Those dual diaphragm pumps are wierd...I have one that came with my waterfarm pack and cant use it for anything besides drip rings. For whatever reason, even a single airstone has almost no airflow. 

They get hot, but if youre running 4x7gal reservoirs(?), you may want to look into something higher powered

http://www.calihydrosupply.com/Air_Pump_12_Outlets_112W_110L_p/AAPA110L.htm

Thats what I was running for 8 waterfarms with 2-2.5gal of water in each plus about 5 in the res which I didnt directly aerate(WF res has an air line for circulation and enough to keep the nasties outta the res), which is less overall volume than youre going to have and I would still have preferred more airflow than it gave me. They get HOT, but a fan blowing across it will help, as will having a timer to turn it off for a few(5-15) minutes every couple hours. I've even thought about getting a second one, and alternating them with a bit of overlap to increase airflow while reducing heat output. I think it may be more economical to look into industrial pumps or a venturi at that point, not sure yet.


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 9, 2012)

Arcturon ? 
What do you think is the most important thing to keep an eye on while growing?

F.M.I.L.Y Learning how to read your plants!!! 

Yes i agree it,s very important but imo only time gives you the experiance to notice the fine difrences in the plants. atb Tcd


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 9, 2012)

mytwhyt said:


> Decided this is the place for me to settle in. I've had good results with standard waterfarms and scrog a couple times. Not being able to move the grow when needed and a rather small reservoir, lead me to build the screen on a 50 qt. Coleman cooler w/wheels. I posted my first post on this in the, What is a waterfarm thread. I'll post these pics of the first finished, of three planed.
> The screen is 24"x32". The waterfarm bucket is 11" below the screen. I think I'll run about 7gal. to keep the water level below the bottom of the bucket....


Great idea and a fine job budy. top notch atb Tcd


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 9, 2012)

Post Party, Share em if ya got em~

Indoor/Outdoor

Hydro/Organic

Micro/Maxi

If your scrogging we want to see it!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 9, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> Post Party, Share em if ya got em~
> 
> Indoor/Outdoor
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;gRU8cnFHEhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRU8cnFHEhQ[/video]View attachment 2248049View attachment 2248050View attachment 2248051View attachment 2248052View attachment 2248053View attachment 2248054View attachment 2248055View attachment 2248056View attachment 2248057View attachment 2248058


----------



## Freshn'green (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm still in the build stage of my cabinet, but need some assistance before I can go ahead and make the rest of my purchases. I'd appreciate anything you offer. 

First let me explain the set-up and my intentions.

First time grower, limited living area equals limited grow area. I wanted everything to be self-contained and stealth. Incase anyone looks around, all they would see is my white cabinet without odor (wishful thinking).
View attachment 2249610 It's only for me, so I figured I'd only grow two plants, Indica and Sativa. My cabinet dimensions are H70"xW48"xD20". Trying to continue the theme of stealth, I had to think about exhaust and odor. So what I decided, was that I would have a separate chamber on the top (inside) to section off the whole exhaust system, to then be sound-proofed. I purchased Vortex 4" 177CFM in-line fan that will be pulling through a carbon filter. View attachment 2249662 You'll have to excuse the crude photoshop skills, but you get the idea. Now, my chosen method considering my limited space and plants, I decided to SCRoG, Top the plants, Soil, 400w (eventually throw in some CFL's to the corners). Unfortunately, given the size of the cabinet, I can't keep a perpetual grow going.

My in-take will also be another chamber on the bottom that will serve as a shelf for the pots and SCRoG set-up. The shelf will have holes cut in it for the pots (think cup holders) the supports for the SCRoG screen are on the shelf as well. The Idea is to make the shelf slide out for easy cleaning.View attachment 2249681 Back to the In-take, I tried showing the approximate set-up with what I have now, as you can see from the photo. Imagine the bottom being the chamber for in-take, the flow works like this --- port holes in back=>air enters chamber=>three computer fans (variable speeds) suck the fresh air through the bottom and force it up through the canopy. The three fans will be mounted on the board of the shelf much like the flowering pots. I have to make sure to leave enough room on the power cables for the whole shelf to be pulled out. View attachment 2249708I am still considering buying a small clip on fan for the top of the canopy.

Ok, you know the set-up, here are my problems and questions.

The problem I see my self facing is height problems and possibly some heat issues. View attachment 2249734 Sorry if this is confusing. From the bottom up, -The soil pots height is the height of the In-take chamber(12") because the pots rest IN the shelf along with the three computer fans. 
-The top board represents the height of the start of the canopy(12" from the pots).
-Totaling my height at 24" so far. 
-As you can see in the photo I only have 18" from the beginning of my canopy to the glass on my light. This would be my problem and question.
**Is 18" from the SCRoG screen, to the glass of the light, enough room for good growth and enough safe distance from the light, without burning my plants? Or do I have to reconsider my situation.

My possible solutions for those problems have been... 
-To have shallower soil pots that are wide (not sure what it does for my roots). I was hoping optimistically for 6"H pots, which would give me 24" from the screen to my glass, but I haven't found anything yet.
-Have a smaller under growth area perhaps 6" as well, giving me the same height as shallower pots.
-Or maybe I could tie my plants down onto the screen and hope it helps restrict the growth height.
-Or the more difficult fix is to remove the whole entire exhaust chamber and then mount equipment to the walls and ceiling(which makes it harder to soundproof). That would give me 30" from SCRoG screen to glass. Which seems like it would be enough room to not have to worry really, but it gets rid of my exhaust chamber and the cab is already crowded. 

Also, since I've never grown in this scenario before or at all, I do not know how much space I should have between the tips of my plants, to the glass. **I've been thinking, if I can make it work within 18" it would have to be around 10" from tips of plants to glass, but I really don't know. Plus, that only leaves me with 8" of growth for my canopy. Not sure if that's realistic.

Ok, to wrap it up. My question, Is 18" from the SCRoG screen, to the glass of the light, enough room for good growth and enough safe distance from the light, without burning my plants?

Let me know if you have any questions, suggestions, or commentary.

Thanks,

Freshn'Green


----------



## dapio (Jul 10, 2012)

Freshn'green said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm still in the build stage of my cabinet, but need some assistance before I can go ahead and make the rest of my purchases. I'd appreciate anything you offer.
> 
> ...


18 inches away from your screen with a 400 watt will be fine.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 11, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Hey all its bin a while lol figured i post some updated pics of my girls 5 plant 2000 watt on 5 foot by 8 foot Full scrog table expected yield 5 - 6 pounds cheers day 16 flower enjoy


WOW! 5 or 6 pounds off two 1000 watts keep up posted i gotta see this! peace


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 11, 2012)

How long do you peeps dry there crop for before weighing ? i helped a chap bag up last week he reckoned he had 30 oz from 2x600,s, the only problem was the stems were bendy, that was after two weeks drying ? imo it was not a valid weight. Tcd


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 11, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> How long do you peeps dry there crop for before weighing ? i helped a chap bag up last week he reckoned he had 30 oz from 2x600,s, the only problem was the stems were bendy, that was after two weeks drying ? imo it was not a valid weight. Tcd


what i do is trim all buds place on screens keeping temps in the 60 - 65 mark and a dark place place on screens for 72 hrs then put it all in a bag wrap up air tight for 8 - 10 hrs then place back on screens for 24 - 48 hrs bag them there done of course lots of air movement the screen is one plant trim 1 1/4 dry pound 2270 grams wet the bucket is 4 pounds from 4 plant trim dry


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 11, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> WOW! 5 or 6 pounds off two 1000 watts keep up posted i gotta see this! peace


 For sure here are some day 18 pics guess i should take some tonight being there going on 21 days lol
t2k i veg my girls little more then most usually keep my girls from clone 8 weeks from taking cuttings under flourescents creating very tight nodeing then place under 1000's for 2 - 3 weeks then flip giving me one very big plant
So i guess 63 day total veg time 56 days for flower,only 5 plants covering 5 x 8 table. Here as well are some still under flourescents going under 1000's for veg soon


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 11, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> For sure here are some day 18 pics guess i should take some tonight being there going on 21 days lol
> t2k i veg my girls little more then most usually keep my girls from clone 8 weeks from taking cuttings under flourescents creating very tight nodeing then place under 1000's for 2 - 3 weeks then flip giving me one very big plant
> So i guess 63 day total veg time 56 days for flower,only 5 plants covering 5  x 8 table. Here as well are some still under flourescents going under 1000's for veg soon


man if you get 5 pounds off two lights ima shit a brick of gold and pawn it!!! good job bro plants and screen are looking good! grow on keep us posted


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 11, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> man if you get 5 pounds off two lights ima shit a brick of gold and pawn it!!! good job bro plants and screen are looking good! grow on keep us posted


 i average pretty much 1180 dry grams per 1000 watt light which should give me 
5.19 these buds get stupid Big and hold the weight lol look at the bud on top of 5 gallon bucket kinda gives you a idea picture 485 was some lower buds i decided to keep on branches the stuff is frosty as hell lol


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice, I'm running a super lemon haze under a 600, wondering if it's full enough to flip, what do you guys think


----------



## Jay_normous (Jul 12, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice, I'm running a super lemon haze under a 600, wondering if it's full enough to flip, what do you guys think


I'm no expert but I'd try and spread the plant out more then flip..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 12, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, check her out two weeks ago


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 12, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> i average pretty much 1180 dry grams per 1000 watt light which should give me
> 5.19 these buds get stupid Big and hold the weight lol look at the bud on top of 5 gallon bucket kinda gives you a idea picture 485 was some lower buds i decided to keep on branches the stuff is frosty as hell lol


What Strain?


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 12, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> i average pretty much 1180 dry grams per 1000 watt light which should give me
> 5.19 these buds get stupid Big and hold the weight lol look at the bud on top of 5 gallon bucket kinda gives you a idea picture 485 was some lower buds i decided to keep on branches the stuff is frosty as hell lol


WOW!!! that 5 gallon bucket size nug is AWESOME!!!you got mad squabbles son!!! REP++ Gorgeous plants! thats how im doin my next 3000 watt 11x 5 grow, let the plants grow taller above the screen to get taller fatter nugs like yours and have more room for each plant. Im gonna make three 4ftx4ftx1ft soil beds and put 8 plants in each one. I was going to use totes(are yours 20 gallon???) but i just want to use a larger flatter tote underneath each table( Tables on cinder blocks) to catch runoff. Ill be drilling holes in bottom of beds for drainage and filling the bottom 1/2 inch layer with chunky per lite. so i should have about 30 cubic feet of total soil.10 cubic feet per bed which is 103 gallons of soil per bed! im going to veg 30 days and scrog baby scrog!!! hope to yield 5 or 6 pounds! i will have pics of my new setup soon!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I looked closer and she was just waiting to be spread.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 12, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> What Strain?


Pure power there Sir 

T2k i believe my pots totes are 34 gallon i pre drill 1" hole on bottom side of one plant if i were you thats all i would do its all you really need 
The way your talking sounds like it become messy in my opinion trust me use a tote easy to slide plant around etc prior to actually scrogging 
i love using totes everything is so much cleaner here is some random pics from previous grows etc


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 12, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I looked closer and she was just waiting to be spread.


 if i were you i would flip to flower giving it takes another 12 days + stretch you might run into problems of table to full


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey F.M!!!! we need some more outdoor scrog porn


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 12, 2012)

hey T2k here is a update on my girls re counted my days from flip and its ending day 20 enjoy, i add this stuff as well into my flower food mixture


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

I will post pics of the Outdoor SCRoG tomorrow. In the meantime here is some late night fishing. I got work at 9pm, smoked some BHO with my neighbor and we decided to do some local lake fishing. Had a blast and was really high.

Fish pr0n

View attachment 2253236


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Here you go Flow, these were from yesterday. I am in the process of trimming her up alittle, as you can see I only got half way done before it was too hot. I have to finish tomorrow. She is doing good in this heat wave we had. The last 3 days it was over 100F.


----------



## Decepticon (Jul 13, 2012)

my scrog turned into a bush


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 13, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Pure power there Sir
> 
> T2k i believe my pots totes are 34 gallon i pre drill 1" hole on bottom side of one plant if i were you thats all i would do its all you really need
> The way your talking sounds like it become messy in my opinion trust me use a tote easy to slide plant around etc prior to actually scrogging
> i love using totes everything is so much cleaner here is some random pics from previous grows etc


i want to use totes for sure but how do you catch runoff??? I think its critical when soil growing to catch at least 10 percent runoff every watering. how do u catch the runoff water???


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 13, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> hey T2k here is a update on my girls re counted my days from flip and its ending day 20 enjoy, i add this stuff as well into my flower food mixture


lookin gorgeous bro nice work!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> my scrog turned into a bush


I am still waiting for it to be in full flowering mode. It seems to be on the brink of flower/veg. Not sure since this is my 1st outdoor.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will post pics of the Outdoor SCRoG tomorrow. In the meantime here is some late night fishing. I got work at 9pm, smoked some BHO with my neighbor and we decided to do some local lake fishing. Had a blast and was really high.
> 
> Fish pr0n
> 
> View attachment 2253236


Nice i do allot of fishing as well small mouth , big mouth bass, trout etc
here is a 48 pound laker i caught and released


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah bro, thats what I am talking about. I feel so relaxed when I blaze and fish!


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 13, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> i want to use totes for sure but how do you catch runoff??? I think its critical when soil growing to catch at least 10 percent runoff every watering. how do u catch the runoff water???


 catching runoff is a myth buddy, i found in the past its better to have less water then to much by saturating your soil you are actually blocking out oxygen to the roots this creating slow growth by doing a 4 - 5 day watering cycle like day one feed day 3 give it water day 5 feed your in sense being more efficient them buckets get 25 liters of fluid a week


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 13, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> catching runoff is a myth buddy, i found in the past its better to have less water then to much by saturating your soil you are actually blocking out oxygen to the roots this creating slow growth by doing a 4 - 5 day watering cycle like day one feed day 3 give it water day 5 feed your in sense being more efficient them buckets get 25 liters of fluid a week


i going to get the same totes how much water does it take for a sufficient water?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 13, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> DrFrankenstien said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up, I looked closer and she was just waiting to be spread.
> ...


Good point after the last spread the screen was about 80% full . I'm also running a uvb bulb first time trying but I've had a few runs without one so I'll definitely see if it works or not. She's sleeping for the next 48 here's a pic before lights out .


----------



## Oriah (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 2254819

Vortex, Blackberry Kush, and Vortex 



View attachment 2254820 This is the best screen that i have come up with... weed wacker line, and electrical clamp ends. Drill through the pipe, clamp one end of weed wacker line, pull through other side, tighten line and clamp the other side while its tight...


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 14, 2012)

yea man them totes are the only way to grow so much more cleaner what i do is take my clone and place them in my training pot train them for my veg period ( i do the lst tieing plant around pot once its all around i then release all the ties and let her grow meantime getting them totes ready then i transplant veg another 2 weeks or what ever time you want then flip, 
as for watering like i said 5 day cycle you will get a feel on how much they need feed then 3 days later water when i justr water i add little less probably give 15 liters a week including both food and water to every tote lots of factors heat , growth rate etc i put my hand in soil feel how moist it is but having plant soil to wet causes slow growth least from my experience but i do make a 1" hole on all totes bottom corner this way if you really want to flush you can i use some bricks to raise my bucket and frying pan lol to flush if needed so its time consuming but i love spending time in the room
i can guarntee you will see increase in yields by 20 - 40 percent more just by root zone size 
think of it like a fish tank you got 10 gallon tank fish in it they only grow to there surrounding area now take 2 fish out of that 10 gallon tank place it in 40 gallon tank in 30 days them fish in big tank will be considerably bigger FACT ) cheers and can't wait to see your set up


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 15, 2012)

So I'm trying out giving my baby darkness between the flip, ghs grow sessions talk about 4 or 5 days of darkness, i'm at 2 today, has anyone tried it? Here's an under shot before darkness...


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 15, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> So I'm trying out giving my baby darkness between the flip, ghs grow sessions talk about 4 or 5 days of darkness, i'm at 2 today, has anyone tried it? Here's an under shot before darkness...


Don't waste your time get lights on 12 / 12 where on earth do you get 3 - 4 days of total darkness other then north pole where nothing grows ???? your trying to mimic mother natures seasons autumn, where daylight hrs shorten thus producing the fruits for harvest ,
now there is some debate on keeping lights off when completed for like 72 hrs theres bin tests and some strains may produce my resins during this time others there was no difference so 
so maybe you got it mixed up ???? 
fcking around with darkness and light IMO will only stress plant and make a hermie


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 15, 2012)

T2K i was lookin at wally mart other day , there's some nice 38 gallon deep totes for a decent price 
Here are some day 23 pics of the girls there really starting to take off today is water day for them 3 -4 gallons each then two days after Feed plants really seem to like the schedule look at pic 872 lol frost already


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 15, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Don't waste your time get lights on 12 / 12 where on earth do you get 3 - 4 days of total darkness other then north pole where nothing grows ???? your trying to mimic mother natures seasons autumn, where daylight hrs shorten thus producing the fruits for harvest ,
> now there is some debate on keeping lights off when completed for like 72 hrs theres bin tests and some strains may produce my resins during this time others there was no difference so
> so maybe you got it mixed up ????
> fcking around with darkness and light IMO will only stress plant and make a hermie


There is a degree of legitimacy to this, in theory. MJ produces the flowering hormones during lights out. So 36 hours of darkness seems to be popular before flowering, for sativas anyways. 4 days seems like the light dep would starve your plants though.


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 15, 2012)

Personally its a waste of time i agree if you want to change time of day or night when lights come on then give it extra 4 - 12 hrs of darkness but all you are really doing is stressing plant its not going to make it flower any faster Sativa or not all your doing is wasted 3 - 5 days of growth with no lights on her its all genetics and millions of years of evolution
no diff then you you wake up in morn you need to piss , now if you stopped drinking night before guess what when you wake up in morning your still going to need to piss its inbedded in our genetics


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting, well she got the 48... I'm using advanced nutes as well as ultra ( bloom) it said to do 36 hours darkness. The reasoning behind it apparently the cellular walls become more pliable after darkness... Which eases the emerging flowers through the walls of the stems ... Green house seeds, creator of the slh beans that I acquired state they do this for up to 4 days... So I figured why not.. if anything my screen was almost full so a little less stress would be great


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 15, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> no diff then you you wake up in morn you need to piss , now if you stopped drinking night before guess what when you wake up in morning your still going to need to piss its inbedded in our genetics


Where did you come up with this? lol


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 15, 2012)

She just woke up, rise n' shine here's a pic


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 15, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Where did you come up with this? lol


lol well it kinda made sense  a plant will flip when its ready to flip as well i have done 24 hrs lights off and noticed no difference in quicker flowering phase


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 15, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> lol well it kinda made sense  a plant will flip when its ready to flip as well i have done 24 hrs lights off and noticed no difference in quicker flowering phase


A plant won't flip itself when its ready lol, it changes when you flip the lighting schedule. And it could be(and is) claimed that changing the way you change the light schedule will also change the way the plant reacts. Just because you didn't see a difference within 12 extra hours doesn't mean something didn't change on a hormonal level. I'm also not saying it does work, just that a single inconclusive observation isnt grounds for substantiating a claim like that.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 16, 2012)

dr greener dude those look SUPER healthy and vigorous! nice work!!!


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 16, 2012)

My buds, THey have a month or so left. Any suggestions? Yield estimates?


----------



## HavinAGrow (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is my scrog attempt.. 1 large Ak47 and 2 smaller bagseed..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 16, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> My buds, THey have a month or so left. Any suggestions? Yield estimates?


 Howdy Pal! Suggestions eh? Well you may be a bit under lit brother, maybe bring what you have in closer keeping temperature in mind/check. It looks like your screening material may retain moisture. Keep that in mind going through flowering (switch materials next run), mold and mildew are serious issues to be aware of when scrogging they can ruin your work. To keep an even cannopy, your light distribution would also need to be delivered uniformly. The largest surface area of the bulb should be what is directed at your cannopy. Having any of your lights closer to the plants than any other, works against the overall concept and results in uneven growth. If you are using multi spectrum lighting by means of various types of bulb (ie. hps and cfl), consider the light intensity and loss at a various distances (LIM meters can measure this more accurately than your eyes). "If I were new to the method of Scrog, I would read through this entire thread." Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 16, 2012)

FOLKS: Keep the talk, "Scrog related" not just grow related (RIU rule not just mine) please. Much thanks!Woodsmantoker


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I am sorry for posting pics of my fish on here, my bad RIU please dont band me or write me a Forum violation!

SCRoG Related Pics
View attachment 2257027View attachment 2257028View attachment 2257029View attachment 2257030

RIU should be more worried about getting their forum fixed than us posting non-SCRoG related subjects in this thread!

Peace

FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 16, 2012)

Soon to be bud porn keep weaving or just let her go?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well I am sorry for posting pics of my fish on here, my bad RIU please dont band me or write me a Forum violation!
> 
> SCRoG Related Pics
> View attachment 2257027View attachment 2257028View attachment 2257029View attachment 2257030
> ...


absolutely incredible  now that's an outdoor scrog!!! I do believe she is flowering, maybe she's doing more of a stretch first cause of the half shade, I think you may have encouraged lots of extra node growth  you are going to be a very happy man! and i thought my indoor trunk was big  !!! outstanding work! I'm going to learn astral projection and zoom your way for a sesh soon me thinks! LOOKADEM ALL!!  all lining up ready for their daily dose of hardcore vitamin D!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 17, 2012)

Bud porn from last grow


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here you go Flow, these were from yesterday. I am in the process of trimming her up alittle, as you can see I only got half way done before it was too hot. I have to finish tomorrow. She is doing good in this heat wave we had. The last 3 days it was over 100F.
> 
> View attachment 2253238View attachment 2253240
> View attachment 2253239


How could anyone not love it fmily top notch. Wtf is the prob with fishing posts, i,ve never heard such bull shit in a long time ? evidently fishing is popular with tokers. I love fishing for salmon sea trout and wild brown ocaisonaly rainbows at the hight of summer, you can,t beat sitting on a boat with some nice bud on a toasty day catching fish becomes irelavent. atb Tcd
BTW uk.420 has a fishing forum/tab


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 18, 2012)

Fmily and t2k what was the final dry weight of your recents crop ? Tcd


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

trichomedome said:


> Fmily and t2k what was the final dry weight of your recents crop ? Tcd


I dont post weights bro, sorry! Just a security thing with me. No disrespect to you for asking bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah the hell with it, this is for you trich, me and my son after a morning on the boat yesterday. I had off work so took my son to the river.

If RIU wants to ban me for posting this pic that is not related to SCRoG then I will vanish with a lot of friends that are here too.



You all are welcomed to come to my thread and post what ever you want. I love when people post pics on my thread!!! Its in the signature.

Peace

FM


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ah the hell with it, this is for you trich, me and my son after a morning on the boat yesterday. I had off work so took my son to the river.
> 
> If RIU wants to ban me for posting this pic that is not related to SCRoG then I will vanish with a lot of friends that are here too.
> 
> ...


 what kind of fish are those ???? coragon ?? / or whitefish ??? and i will post something scorg related lol there blowing up the scrog table is 6 foot by 8 foot so actually got 5 foot by 8 foot full enjoy


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ah the hell with it, this is for you trich, me and my son after a morning on the boat yesterday. I had off work so took my son to the river.
> 
> If RIU wants to ban me for posting this pic that is not related to SCRoG then I will vanish with a lot of friends that are here too.
> 
> ...


I understand that budy no probs, lol i see you had a good days fishing, i also had my lad away for a few hours yesterday, i missed a few and hooked one and my son landed it it,s his 1st wild brown trout 3.5 lbs  atb Tcd


----------



## Jay_normous (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice trout...


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ yea old fucker lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey trich they are Stripe Bass! Thats a massive trout my friend!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice catches... There's great fishing my way.. now some scrog talk,.. lol. Here's some pics should I keep weaving? Day 3 12/12.. I'm cleaning up the bottom some more.. I'll post some after the clean up..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 18, 2012)

The first page of this thread states: Welcome to Enter the Scrog / Scroggers United Post Page, and open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green. 

I love ya folks, and would love to know ya but its about Scrog here; I keep it that way and have for a little over two years. Your welcome yall! Its tough enough finding what your looking for, be glad your not digging through two plus years of "other" talk and photos. 

I love fishing, I am a fisherman and my name is Woodsman common! Leave it scroggy round these parts and build a scroggers talk about it all page or something please, respect me if not RIU... And where would I be without RIU? Not here to give you this place... Its my gift to you, free of charge, its all I ask. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 18, 2012)

Some above shots


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 18, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> The first page of this thread states: Welcome to Enter the Scrog / Scroggers United Post Page, and open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> I love ya folks, and would love to know ya but its about Scrog here; I keep it that way and have for a little over two years. Your welcome yall! Its tough enough finding what your looking for, be glad your not digging through two plus years of "other" talk and photos.
> 
> ...


So promoting your business that you want to start is ok on your thread huh? Where would you be without RIU, the same place you are right now! Your a joke and I dont respect you anymore because you said RIU was going to get mad that we are posting non-SCRoG related material; take ownership its your thread and RIU is not saying we are getting mad that FM is posting fish pics on your thread! PoooH-Say!!!!

I will be Un-Sub from here!


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> So promoting your business that you want to start is ok on your thread huh? Where would you be without RIU, the same place you are right now! Your a joke and I dont respect you anymore because you said RIU was going to get mad that we are posting non-SCRoG related material; take ownership its your thread and RIU is not saying we are getting mad that FM is posting fish pics on your thread! PoooH-Say!!!!
> 
> I will be Un-Sub from here!


Well put budy thats was needing said, it apears certain quarters don,t realise some peeps only come here for the like minded people to talk to the likes of yourself and a handfull of others don,t need to go anywhere to get good results riu should welcome you chaps, not try and dictate terms.  atb Tcd


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I think this needs said, 

My donation to each and every one of you, has been efforts since 2009 when I found out I was ill and time was limited. I wanted to do something selfless and helpful. This was my idea.. Thats not much to some of you, I understand. But it was for me. It was for my son. 
Those who know me, understand that money means nothing to me, as I live a very simple life and have very little possesions. What I have is my son and his things, and that which I need. I left Alaska with a wheel chair, a backpack, and a five year old son... I have been living disabled and trying hard to leave something big for my little man. It was suggested by some here, that I would do well as a teacher. I found that I enjoy that and now do teach classes at non-profit compassion clubs and will soon be doing FREE workshops around the state of MI. It was also suggested that I start a company that developes the scrog designs that many people asks me how to make and use. I was not happy with that. Until I was inspired by a good friend who sparked the idea that even though I am limited/ disabled, I can still leave a "family" business behind as well as fund a charity that I create which will support research for treating life threatening and debilitating conditions with cannabis (my greatest hope, is that my experiance with cannabis will some how help others find the relief I have found learning its uses as a medication. I can do this and make my dreams come true for my son with what I know best, Scrog. Who better to share that with than you? Who better to ask help from than you? If any crowd would join me and help make something happen for the greater good, I felt it was here... 

I hope my time here has been well spent and appreciated. I feel now however, that my time may be better spent with my son and hope that each and everyone that reads this thread will take something away that improves their life and the lives around them for this was my purpose and that which fueled me. 

Be well with good health and good deeds. 
So long,

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 19, 2012)

WTF? Woodsman, some poster got a hair across his ass because he was informed that striped bass doesn't relate to scrogging, and you head for the hills? This is a sad day indeed. I can only hope that this was just a minor trigger event, and your mind was made up to leave this thread before hand. If so, best of luck--- well, either way, best of luck. I'm sure the patients you deal with are much more appreciative and civilized than some of the elements here at RIU.

Just know that the majority of us here are a bit less cranky, and value your contributions.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 19, 2012)

Update!!! Harvested all plants except my AMAZING mr nice which is still swelling and barely has any amber trhchs!!! Its day 72! This plant is awesome its stinks something serious and is starting to turn purple!!! anyways just keeping her going while my other clones are vegging and until i bulid my new setup...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> I think this needs said,
> 
> My donation to each and every one of you, has been efforts since 2009 when I found out I was ill and time was limited. I wanted to do something selfless and helpful. This was my idea.. Thats not much to some of you, I understand. But it was for me. It was for my son.
> Those who know me, understand that money means nothing to me, as I live a very simple life and have very little possesions. What I have is my son and his things, and that which I need. I left Alaska with a wheel chair, a backpack, and a five year old son... I have been living disabled and trying hard to leave something big for my little man. It was suggested by some here, that I would do well as a teacher. I found that I enjoy that and now do teach classes at non-profit compassion clubs and will soon be doing FREE workshops around the state of MI. It was also suggested that I start a company that developes the scrog designs that many people asks me how to make and use. I was not happy with that. Until I was inspired by a good friend who sparked the idea that even though I am limited/ disabled, I can still leave a "family" business behind as well as fund a charity that I create which will support research for treating life threatening and debilitating conditions with cannabis (my greatest hope, is that my experiance with cannabis will some how help others find the relief I have found learning its uses as a medication. I can do this and make my dreams come true for my son with what I know best, Scrog. Who better to share that with than you? Who better to ask help from than you? If any crowd would join me and help make something happen for the greater good, I felt it was here...
> ...


I appreciate all the posts through time, i've learned a lot and mustered up the courage to ScroG it out myself.. hoping you stick around .. and keep the good work going, because in the end thats what its about. .. Creating some crazy scrogs and in the end enjoying the fruits of our labor. I say thank you and like i said stick around


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?.....?


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 19, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> I think this needs said,
> 
> My donation to each and every one of you, has been efforts since 2009 when I found out I was ill and time was limited. I wanted to do something selfless and helpful. This was my idea.. Thats not much to some of you, I understand. But it was for me. It was for my son.
> Those who know me, understand that money means nothing to me, as I live a very simple life and have very little possesions. What I have is my son and his things, and that which I need. I left Alaska with a wheel chair, a backpack, and a five year old son... I have been living disabled and trying hard to leave something big for my little man. It was suggested by some here, that I would do well as a teacher. I found that I enjoy that and now do teach classes at non-profit compassion clubs and will soon be doing FREE workshops around the state of MI. It was also suggested that I start a company that developes the scrog designs that many people asks me how to make and use. I was not happy with that. Until I was inspired by a good friend who sparked the idea that even though I am limited/ disabled, I can still leave a "family" business behind as well as fund a charity that I create which will support research for treating life threatening and debilitating conditions with cannabis (my greatest hope, is that my experiance with cannabis will some how help others find the relief I have found learning its uses as a medication. I can do this and make my dreams come true for my son with what I know best, Scrog. Who better to share that with than you? Who better to ask help from than you? If any crowd would join me and help make something happen for the greater good, I felt it was here...
> ...


This may be my first post in this thread, but I have read every page of it and your work is very appreciated. Here is my current grow; 4x4 SCRoG with Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Vanilla Kush, and Blueberry Gum, vegging almost 8 weeks now and I am planning to make the flip on Saturday.







regards,


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 19, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> This may be my first post in this thread, but I have read every page of it and your work is very appreciated. Here is my current grow; 4x4 SCRoG with Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Vanilla Kush, and Blueberry Gum, vegging almost 8 weeks now and I am planning to make the flip on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What work is it your refering to ? lets not petend he was a mine of info, his name rarely apeared with advice ime.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 19, 2012)

everyone say nite to mr nice today day 72 will be her last day of light! I started my ice water flush today and will continue two more during the three day dark cycle. Then ill chopView attachment 2261456View attachment 2261457View attachment 2261458View attachment 2261459View attachment 2261460View attachment 2261461View attachment 2261462View attachment 2261463View attachment 2261464View attachment 2261465


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 19, 2012)

here is a some pics start of day 27


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 19, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> here is a some pics start of day 27


nice work thats what i shoulda did was let my buds grow taller above the screen to get fat long buds nice job!!!


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tomorrow will be day 7 since I started my flowering phase, my question is do I continue to train her along the screen or do I let her go vertical now?


----------



## mike91sr (Jul 19, 2012)

Depends on strain and how long she stretches. And preference of course. I'd personally let her go from there, maybe tuck any that pop up a bunch taller than the rest for the next couple days to keep it nice and even.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 19, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Depends on strain and how long she stretches. And preference of course. I'd personally let her go from there, maybe tuck any that pop up a bunch taller than the rest for the next couple days to keep it nice and even.


It's White Widow Max, I'm trying to keep it as even as possible and like you said tuck the ones that overachieve. Your answer was what I was thinking, but I just wanted someone elses opinion.
Thx


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2012)

mike45214 said:


> Tomorrow will be day 7 since I started my flowering phase, my question is do I continue to train her along the screen or do I let her go vertical now?


I'm at day 4 since my flip and have been fighting the same q.. here's a pic


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 19, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I'm at day 4 since my flip and have been fighting the same q.. here's a pic


In you case it looks like you can still tie her down cause from that pic it looks like she getting really wild. My thing would be if there are good bud site below the canopy that could produce some quality bud given enough light I'd have to tie her down. No sense in losing out on more when the sites are already there.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2012)

Another angle


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 19, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Another angle


I would definitely continue to train and I would consider adding another screen depending on the stretch.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2012)

mike45214 said:


> DrFrankenstien said:
> 
> 
> > Another angle
> ...


Thank you, I was getting worried that she wouldn't have grown enough vertically yet


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 19, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thank you, I was getting worried that she wouldn't have grown enough vertically yet


Check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/530889-white-widow-max.html see how I left my rails with room just in case I need to put another screen on top of her.


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 20, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> here is a some pics start of day 27


It,s looking well for it,s age Dr g nice work.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> everyone say nite to mr nice today day 72 will be her last day of light! I started my ice water flush today and will continue two more during the three day dark cycle. Then ill chop


Nice, does the ice water help get extra crystals, kinda mimicking a frost I'm guessing ?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> here is a some pics start of day 27


Looking real good, quick question, do you start counting flowering once you see buds or at 12/12


----------



## trichomedome (Jul 20, 2012)

You don,t count weeks days till maturity you only use them as a very rough guide, your plants will tell you when there ready. genaraly when the,ve stop producing lots of new white pistols and the plant is aprox 70% brown. atb Tcd


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Looking real good, quick question, do you start counting flowering once you see buds or at 12/12


 i start counting my days from flipping to 12 /12 i have grown this strain over 2 years now so no that by day 48 i need to start checking buds with magnifying glass usually 56- 63 days. 
58 is my actual chop day from flip. Gives me the high i like


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 20, 2012)

also up to day 12 from flipping guys keep tucking and stretching plant , supercrop do what ever it takes to try to keep plant at screen level what you want is buds to form above screen not plant its what i do soon as i see dominent buds forming i let her go vertical hope this helps


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> also up to day 12 from flipping guys keep tucking and stretching plant , supercrop do what ever it takes to try to keep plant at screen level what you want is buds to form above screen not plant its what i do soon as i see dominent buds forming i let her go vertical hope this helps


That helps a lot.. and each time I stretch I do see new branches waiting to tucked in too! It's crazy.. I'm happy my base has wheels, that way I turn her around and tuck from all angles


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2012)

Some pics day 5.. 12/12


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 22, 2012)

he DrFrank ??? have you had spider mite issues in the past examining your leafs looks like the start of spidermite infestation , or start of cal/ mag Def look closely and the whit specks forming on your leafs ,


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> he DrFrank ??? have you had spider mite issues in the past examining your leafs looks like the start of spidermite infestation , or start of cal/ mag Def look closely and the whit specks forming on your leafs ,


I've never had any bug issues but I did notice the spots.. I'm thinking it's a cal mag issue.. I'm at 1 tsp/ gal . She's getting a res change tomorrow.. I might bump it up to today she's been eating like crazy... I'll definitely check for bugs though.. I have also been running the uvb the full 12/12.. so I'm thinking its causing her to need more cal mag.. because the uvb tans/ darkens the leaves.. I'll take a closer pic of the leaf at lights on... small yellow spots


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2012)

Day 6 12/12 and that leaf shot


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 22, 2012)

Figured i'd show end of day 27 pics ) Plants are coming alive feeding tonight 1350 ppm


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Figured i'd show end of day 27 pics ) Plants are coming alive feeding tonight 1350 ppm


Nice, what strain? What type of lighting? They're a nice bright white,! I can't wait for my Slh to get there!


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 23, 2012)

I finally cut down Mr nice today and man is she colorful and stinky!!! I also been working on my new setup heres some pics its not even close to done but just wait for this ride yall!!!got a bunch of new genetics(super silver haze,suger berry,jack the ripper,querkle,gdp,pre 98 bubba,kushage,great white shark, sage,blue widow,blue venom,purple moonshine,g 13, g 13 x hypnotic,king tut, and jupiter og) and been mothering all them and taking cuttings for my 3000 watt 9 by 3 ebb n flow monster table grow!!! Im so fuckin pumped and cant wait for my first hydro attempt. Ive been a soil grower for years and now im confident enough in my abilities to switch to HYDRO. DUN DUN DUN !!! Thirty percent rule for hydro... 30 percent more everything(yield,growth rate,root mass,water and nute consumption,etc etc...)Im thinking with the complete advanced nutes grandmaster bundle,8 inches of hydrocorn in a 9 by 3.5 bed, 390000 lumens(two 1000 watt hps one 1000 watt metal halide) in a 11 by 5.5 foot space(6446 lumens per sq foot!)and the roots can crawl, stretch,and reach to limitless bounds the yeilds should be immense! Oh yea did i mention co2 and a scrog net!!! stay tuned yall peace and grow strong AZ!!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 23, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Figured i'd show end of day 27 pics ) Plants are coming alive feeding tonight 1350 ppm


Very Very nice! dude those plants are praying to the light hardcore!!! so vigorous and happy! What nutes and additives are you using?? You are gonna have huge yields for sure sorry for ever doubting you!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

i love the hue of those colas


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 23, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Very Very nice! dude those plants are praying to the light hardcore!!! so vigorous and happy! What nutes and additives are you using?? You are gonna have huge yields for sure sorry for ever doubting you!!!


 thanks bud yea they really seem to be liking petty much everything 1000's are about 16 - 18" from tops got some minor yellowing on lower leafs due to prob not getting enough light thru its canopy 

i think allot of it has to be the soil if you like i can pm you the recipe it kicks ass as for nutrient line up i use is optimum hydroponic here is a link http://www.optimum-hydroponix.com/
i find its the best in my books 
i add Calmag, superBmax, and fulvix for flowering as well as 6 grams per 20 liters of jurrasic bloom this stuff is key to huge colas lol


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 23, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice, what strain? What type of lighting? They're a nice bright white,! I can't wait for my Slh to get there!


PPP plant running 2 k and yes your going to see some crazy frosty buds as it matures almost looks like they will be dipped in icing sugar


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 23, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> PPP plant running 2 k and yes your going to see some crazy frosty buds as it matures almost looks like they will be dipped in icing sugar


That's what's up Dr G. I can't wait.. tonight is the beginning of day 7.. 12/12 for me.. how long was it before you started seeing the buds forming ? Now PPP finishes 8 weeks right ?


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 23, 2012)

i find it finishes 7.5 - 8 . 5 weeks usually see flowers around 12 th day so for you another week prob


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 24, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> i find it finishes 7.5 - 8 . 5 weeks usually see flowers around 12 th day so for you another week prob


I can't wait..every day I keep my fingers crossed.. hoping.. lol.. tonight will be the start of day 8


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Everyones SCROGs are looking so great. Cant wait for my veg to finish to get my girls in their new home. Will start training them into the scrog in 8 days. sooooo cant wait.

Snooch to the Nooch!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 24, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Everyones SCROGs are looking so great. Cant wait for my veg to finish to get my girls in their new home. Will start training them into the scrog in 8 days. sooooo cant wait.
> 
> Snooch to the Nooch!


Are you training them at the moment? What strains are you scrogging


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 24, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Are you training them at the moment? What strains are you scrogging


with the way i need to do my prepetual I wont be training them until the stretch, what I plan to do is continue toping and super cropping them in veg to bush em out then will train them durring their stretch. Havent tried it yet so its kind of an experiment to see if it is worth doing. will make sure to post lots of pics when i start that next week. First strain is GDP, then Girl Scout Cookies 3 weeks later, followed by Fire OG 3 weeks later.

Snooch


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 24, 2012)

couple pictures before lights on enjoy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> couple pictures before lights on enjoy


I envy you


----------



## jsamuel24 (Jul 24, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> couple pictures before lights on enjoy


Hopefully my room will look like that in about 6 weeks or so. **Fingers crossed** Great grow to you sir!

Snooch to the nooch!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> DrFrankenstien said:
> 
> 
> > Are you training them at the moment? What strains are you scrogging
> ...


Nice, yeah this is my first scrog.. I'm loving it ...I can't wait to start seeing these sugar coated buds! @ Dr G. Nice buds, do I see what may end up being coke bottle size buds?! I think so..


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks all start of day 30 pics almost half way there (32) thought you all might enjoy no matter how i try to move fan leaves under scrog table by next day there standing up like troopers again praising the HPS gods hahahaha i got lots of buds that leafs are blocking . but there doing well also. some minor discoloration on a few leafs which is normal considering we trained the plant to produce allot more then it is used to. That is why its important to feed stronger amounts through out flower combating phos def and all others giving your plants a real head start.
just watered last night thinking tonight i will clean up some new growth under table as little bud sites always try to start
Anyways Enjoy


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 27, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> Thanks all start of day 30 pics almost half way there (32) thought you all might enjoy no matter how i try to move fan leaves under scrog table by next day there standing up like troopers again praising the HPS gods hahahaha i got lots of buds that leafs are blocking . but there doing well also. some minor discoloration on a few leafs which is normal considering we trained the plant to produce allot more then it is used to. That is why its important to feed stronger amounts through out flower combating phos def and all others giving your plants a real head start.
> just watered last night thinking tonight i will clean up some new growth under table as little bud sites always try to start
> Anyways Enjoy


Nice, I've definitely found they need it, like you said we're pushing these girls to their limit.. the trunk I have on her is getting crazy... And she's only been in the Waterfarm about 4-6weeks.. I just trained her some more.. day 10. 12/12


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 27, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice, I've definitely found they need it, like you said we're pushing these girls to their limit.. the trunk I have on her is getting crazy... And she's only been in the Waterfarm about 4-6weeks.. I just trained her some more.. day 10. 12/12


 well are you seeing anything yet ???? should be in next few days or you got a light leak have you bin in your room when lights are off ???? making sure there is total darkness


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 27, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> well are you seeing anything yet ???? should be in next few days or you got a light leak have you bin in your room when lights are off ???? making sure there is total darkness


She's ready to start bursting the suspense is killing me! Here's some shots


----------



## Arcturon (Jul 27, 2012)

That thin leafed sativa is going to take a year to finish budding


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2012)

Arcturon said:


> That thin leafed sativa is going to take a year to finish budding


It's definitely worth the wait.. I love sativas, but hey I'm patient... Partly why I'm trying this in the Waterfarm.. hopefully, I can take a week or two off ..but if not.. I'll wait. hey, she sure is tasty


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 28, 2012)

getting there people!!! day 23 veg.....


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 29, 2012)

hey all just wanted to give you all a heads up started a journal on my scrog cheers 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/549304-5-plant-scrog-4-6-a-2.html


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> hey all just wanted to give you all a heads up started a journal on my scrog cheers
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/549304-5-plant-scrog-4-6-a-2.html


Looking good, what would normally yield per plant on your scrogs?..
Has anyone scrogged a super lemon haze?..


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 30, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Looking good, what would normally yield per plant on your scrogs?..
> Has anyone scrogged a super lemon haze?..


 well my previous scrog was 1 pound per plant


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 30, 2012)

just read up at that lemon haze says 700 grms/per m2 so it should be a decent yielder


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> well my previous scrog was 1 pound per plant


that's awesome, if i could yield a pound from this waterfarm i would be very happy



DrGreener said:


> just read up at that lemon haze says 700 grms/per m2 so it should be a decent yielder[/QUOTE
> 
> shes looking like shes going to be bursting with colas everywhere so i'm hoping for the best


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 31, 2012)

nearly that time  day 25 veg


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 31, 2012)

hey flow looking awesome what i would do is raise lights for a week let them stretch a bit funny how people mention how bad stretcing is that is what i do at the stage your plant is in. stretch them for a week then lower and carry on


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 1, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> hey flow looking awesome what i would do is raise lights for a week let them stretch a bit funny how people mention how bad stretcing is that is what i do at the stage your plant is in. stretch them for a week then lower and carry on


i always figured people hated stretch because of the weakness it creates in the branch.. but that was just a guess.. so that buds aren't falling over at the end


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> i always figured people hated stretch because of the weakness it creates in the branch.. but that was just a guess.. so that buds aren't falling over at the end


ohh i get buds falling over lol, it's just a matter of managing them and trying to hold them up straight with enough net support  net is soon to come...I don't think stretchy strains have much to do with being weak stems, that comes down to what nutrients are supporting the system. I don't mind either way, a small skinny stem can mean more bud weight and less waste in the end  there's always a way. Sometimes because Hydro is such a force fed system the stems can't keep up with the plants progress and the heads usually outweigh the stems support anyway. If you see my heads pointing up it's not from luck but because they are tied to the net sometimes from multiple locations to help keep them upright. I think this helps with having a more uniformed looking bud instead of having those sideways lookin nugs with all red on one side and light green underneath...I like evenness


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 1, 2012)

Howdy folks,

Looking for some Scrogging wisdom here. I just finished a run of Vortex, Jillybean and Lemon Skunk (DNA). I'm now selecting my mothers. 

Of course, I'm choosing based on quality of high, potency, taste, and yeild. Should I also be selecting based on the height of the plants? The whole thing is going under a screen anyway, so does it matter if the plant experienced a lot of stretch?

Any other considerations I should have here (eg, branching)? I look forward to your input.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 1, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Looking for some Scrogging wisdom here. I just finished a run of Vortex, Jillybean and Lemon Skunk (DNA). I'm now selecting my mothers.
> 
> ...


Well I like the branchyness of my SLH and untrained she does take a jump in height.. so I use it to my advantage to fill the screen


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Looking for some Scrogging wisdom here. I just finished a run of Vortex, Jillybean and Lemon Skunk (DNA). I'm now selecting my mothers.
> 
> ...





DrFrankenstien said:


> Well I like the branchyness of my SLH and untrained she does take a jump in height.. so I use it to my advantage to fill the screen


I agree with the dr... a bit of stretch can be a marvelous thing!! use it to your advantage! but no matter if your plant isnt a stretcher! just means you might have to do less training


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Frankenstien and Flowamasta -- you confirmed my suspicions. I'll just have to smoke that stretchy plant to make my decision.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 2, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> Thanks Frankenstien and Flowamasta -- you confirmed my suspicions. I'll just have to smoke that stretchy plant to make my decision.


Exactly if the smoke's good and you like it..then it's worth it.. I'm on day 16 after the switch..I posted pics everyday, check her out.. the link is in the sig


----------



## curly604 (Aug 2, 2012)

this thread is fucking awesome! cant believe i didnt know about it ..... oh well im here now and hope to learn and share as much info as i can already seen a few familiar names as i browsed through some pages . i myself have a 600w LED SCROG on the go its gonna be one giant plant hopefully taking up most if not all the space in my 4x4 tent .... might even do a little vertical test too! i would post some pics up right now but im stuck on my old broken shitty comp for a bit can post messages but not pics  anyone who is interested check the link in my signature posted some pics a couple days ago , cheers all happy growing


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2012)

curly604 said:


> this thread is fucking awesome! cant believe i didnt know about it ..... oh well im here now and hope to learn and share as much info as i can already seen a few familiar names as i browsed through some pages . i myself have a 600w LED SCROG on the go its gonna be one giant plant hopefully taking up most if not all the space in my 4x4 tent .... might even do a little vertical test too! i would post some pics up right now but im stuck on my old broken shitty comp for a bit can post messages but not pics  anyone who is interested check the link in my signature posted some pics a couple days ago , cheers all happy growing



Yeah, lots of good info here, lots of people doing good work. can't wait to see your l.e.d .. i had a few runs about a year ago... great sticky buds! yields were lower but very tasty buds i might say..


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 5, 2012)

i got a new cab yesterday and i think im gonna start getting it set up and figure out what im gonna do i think i maybe able to put my 4 flo lights in it which is awesome


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 5, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> i got a new cab yesterday and i think im gonna start getting it set up and figure out what im gonna do i think i maybe able to put my 4 flo lights in it which is awesome


Yeah man scrog it up, I post pics of mine daily since 12/12.. I mainly do because I love seeing the progression day by day.. craziness


----------



## Scroga (Aug 5, 2012)

How ya goin all! Anyone here run the Vscrog shape? As in V shaped netting...
My tent is 1x1x1.2m, 400w hps , 1 pot at moment, thinking of doin 2 next run, I have chicken wire scrog net in. the shape of V leering toward U shape...anyone got tips? Should light be hung vertically when plant put into flower? Or keep in reflector? Plant should be topped or fimmed to fill both sides of V..true? Also just wondering about the pattern of the branch training? Can I train to the top of the V and then back to the bottom? Thanks for your time....


----------



## jsamuel24 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is day 5 of my only scrog durring the transition (stretch) due to my aero systems experiment. Screen is filling pretty nicely, and I am hoping that it will fully fill out before the flowers start poping up, but I am not quite sure. Thought I would show ya guys.



















Snoochie Boochies!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 6, 2012)

Scroga said:


> How ya goin all! Anyone here run the Vscrog shape? As in V shaped netting...
> My tent is 1x1x1.2m, 400w hps , 1 pot at moment, thinking of doin 2 next run, I have chicken wire scrog net in. the shape of V leering toward U shape...anyone got tips? Should light be hung vertically when plant put into flower? Or keep in reflector? Plant should be topped or fimmed to fill both sides of V..true? Also just wondering about the pattern of the branch training? Can I train to the top of the V and then back to the bottom? Thanks for your time....


Sounds good, I have mine in the reflector... I found research saying, that a drastic V shape causes the light to have to be hung higher ... Causing the buds at the bottom of the v not to get as much light... There are different styles like stadium growing where it would be similar to what the light hanging vertically..I fmd' at the beginning and had 4 main branches..I then stretched each to a corner... As the side branches grew they filled the middle..here's some pics ... There's more in my journal in my sig


----------



## Scroga (Aug 6, 2012)

Cheers drfrankenstein! Yeah that makes sense, net mods underway...i read somewhere to keep the main tops under the highest concentration of light (the centre), also something to do with hormone production when the top is grown laterally, I don't see how this would work with stretch and all....ah well, experimentation is the name of the game I guess....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2012)

Scroga said:


> Cheers drfrankenstein! Yeah that makes sense, net mods underway...i read somewhere to keep the main tops under the highest concentration of light (the centre), also something to do with hormone production when the top is grown laterally, I don't see how this would work with stretch and all....ah well, experimentation is the name of the game I guess....


No problem, what i imagined was the dissapation of light and tailored my U to it so the buds on the top of the U get as much light as my center buds....the light comes down almost like a trapezoid with a circular bottom... so i tried to mimic the opposite in my screen.. 
in terms of hormone production.. i believe it because the branches the streched to the ends slowed in growth to the edges as she filled in the middle.. he branches also became more woody on the branches that are horizontal.

the main tops would be your centre so you don't want them too far from the light which is why if you do a extreeme V youd have to go stadium style and hang the buld vertically i guess..


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 8, 2012)

in case anyone was wondering im on break due to my outside grow, i will be back soon tho after my outside is done im gonna be working on a breeding project if my jtr is male if its female ill be back way sooner


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2012)

Decepticon said:


> in case anyone was wondering im on break due to my outside grow, i will be back soon tho after my outside is done im gonna be working on a breeding project if my jtr is male if its female ill be back way sooner


looking forward to your scrogs!


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my first SCRoG. It's in a 5x5 tent and I am in week 5 of veg.


----------



## Scroga (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweet pics Berkman!


----------



## Scroga (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, righto, to v or not to v,...because my grow space is so small it might be the best option to maximize surface area...because I'm only doin 1 girl would it be possible to veg for longer than norm and once main branches have gotten to highest edge of screen, train them back down/turn around and train back to middle? Too crowded?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

Scroga said:


> Yeah, righto, to v or not to v,...because my grow space is so small it might be the best option to maximize surface area...because I'm only doin 1 girl would it be possible to veg for longer than norm and once main branches have gotten to highest edge of screen, train them back down/turn around and train back to middle? Too crowded?


Looking forward to seeing her fill in ... What you'll notice is the growth that gets trained horizontally slows a lot.. what will end up happening is as you're training to the edges..It's kinda like lst..and all the branching grows upwards


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

hey Scroggers!! nearly time for ome FlowaMasta bud porn! it's that time again! day 7 flowering.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

looking good flowamasta!


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 9, 2012)

Flowmasta - I like that crazy looking stem with branches going every which way.


----------



## jtreezy420 (Aug 9, 2012)

*What up fellow Scroggers? Been tinkering with a better way to scrogg, i personally hate having to deal with the current systems and am hoping for your feedback to ultimately help each other out!!!

The cheap netting (plastic or thread) sucks IMO because it lacks proper support, is always flimsy and loose, one time use, and sucks to harvest around it. Setting up heavy duty wire supported scrogger is much better for the support aspect but sucks harvesting around and entails beefing up the base support as well (2x4's etc, again IMO too bulkly and cumbersome). There is got to be something better and i really hope my fellow ROLLITUP members have been thinking along the same lines.

Scrogging is an awesome way to help your plant maximizes the available light and get the best possible yield from a plant, hands down. But the current systems are lacking IMO, please tell me what you like, dislike about your current scrog setups and what we could do to make it better!

Ive been growing for 3+ years now and have recently begun working on a prototype for a new, simpler, adjustable, less cumbersome, reusable, specific to the indoor grower and overall much more suitable for the new age growers! Please help with you feedback, i will be looking to finish my project in the next few months and would love to give them away to fellow scrog growers to really put it to the test, but that is down the road and for now i ask for your support in the R&D. *


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/552630-better-trellis-need-help-fellow.html 

This link is my post and please POST your opinions!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2012)

look forward to seeing your prototype


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 9, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> looking good flowamasta!


Thanx Dr. 



jtreezy420 said:


> *What up fellow Scroggers? Been tinkering with a better way to scrogg, i personally hate having to deal with the current systems and am hoping for your feedback to ultimately help each other out!!!
> 
> The cheap netting (plastic or thread) sucks IMO because it lacks proper support, is always flimsy and loose, one time use, and sucks to harvest around it. Setting up heavy duty wire supported scrogger is much better for the support aspect but sucks harvesting around and entails beefing up the base support as well (2x4's etc, again IMO too bulkly and cumbersome). There is got to be something better and i really hope my fellow ROLLITUP members have been thinking along the same lines.
> 
> ...


There is no reason to get technical!!! LOL there is nothing wrong with netting IF USED PROPERLY!!!! you don't just tie it up and hope it supports weight!! i harvest anything upto 24 ounces from one plant and use the simple netting. You just pull the corners tight!! simple! and if that's not enough ummmm a 2nd layer!!! WOOOAH!! miracle! twice the support at a different level  i have used this method the last 4 grows and have never been without support and it hold up over 5kgs of fresh bud. What more do you need? do you want to lay in there with your canopy? Use the Nets properly and they are plenty and all you need. Simple, easy and effective, come harvesting just snip it away....it's not that damn hard 



berkman858 said:


> Flowmasta - I like that crazy looking stem with branches going every which way.


crazy looking stem?! which 1  she may look neat in there but it's a tangled mess! but will be fine. i keep all my trunks. 
Memento


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know it's a tangled mess but it still looks cool.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm wondering what mine will look like.. ( trunk) she begged in a 6" pot before I transplanted her to the waterfarm.. her trunk is already bigger than what I have under 1k in coco/soil


----------



## Arcturon (Aug 12, 2012)

*I just got done with this crop! some of it is already in a jar cut down 6 days ago, and the rest got cut today, the rest is getting cut in 3 days. Gonna use the clippings to make bubble hash!

​


​*


----------



## kev.au (Aug 12, 2012)

My first attempt at SCROG:


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks beautiful Kev!! but i don't think you utilized the scrog as well as you could have  atleast nothing fell over by the looks! You can always spread the plants and keep them under the screen before flower....have some fun maybe another time, but you got growing down pat mate, beautiful healthy plants, very well fed, Grade A quality & rep+ ofcourse! come on guys! give where deserved!!!


----------



## kev.au (Aug 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Looks beautiful Kev!! *but i don't think you utilized the scrog as well as you could have * atleast nothing fell over by the looks! You can always spread the plants and keep them under the screen before flower....have some fun maybe another time, but you got growing down pat mate, beautiful healthy plants, very well fed, Grade A quality & rep+ ofcourse! come on guys! give where deserved!!!


Agreed, I needed to let the plants grow into the screen instead of getting impatient and lowering the screen.... Next time I'll do it right . 

Cheers for the Rep.


----------



## Arcturon (Aug 12, 2012)

I made a fancy new video!
[video=youtube;ZMra8EJW_AA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMra8EJW_AA[/video]


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice Kev!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been doing LST for about 3 weeks from clones and they are only about 8" tall but like 18" across.Should I set a screen and go vertical to it yet? They have at least 12 main colas each going now. It's 4 plants in a cabinet with a 8 lamp 4 foot T5.First grow by the way.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been doing LST for about 3 weeks from clones and they are only about 8" tall but like 18" across.Should I set a screen and go vertical to it yet? They have at least 12 main colas each going now. It's 4 plants in a cabinet with a 8 lamp 4 foot T5.First grow by the way.


looking good i would say to let them get a little taller, looks like they're mostly indica.. i'd say when the plant is about a foot tall to place the screen otherwise it just grows through it and branches after..


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 14, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> looking good i would say to let them get a little taller, looks like they're mostly indica.. i'd say when the plant is about a foot tall to place the screen otherwise it just grows through it and branches after..


A friend of mine gave them to me,they are blueberry skunk,northern lights #5,pineapple express and one he says is called whampa which I couldn't find any info on. I got them at maybe 3 weeks after they were cut and started LST the first week I had them. So I should set the screen at 12" to 14" above the pots? Should I consider any topping or fimming if I'm letting them go vertical now to get to screen height?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> A friend of mine gave them to me,they are blueberry skunk,northern lights #5,pineapple express and one he says is called whampa which I couldn't find any info on. I got them at maybe 3 weeks after they were cut and started LST the first week I had them. So I should set the screen at 12" to 14" above the pots? Should I consider any topping or fimming if I'm letting them go vertical now to get to screen height?


well some say that its better to have a higher screen for sativas and lower screens for indicas.. however they are very trainable and you can make any situation work. i'd say 14" would be good... I fim'd and let my 4 branches grow to the screen height... then they began to technically be lst'd by being streched to each corner. thus promoting all of the side branching that had been growing before the scree to say.. "oh snap lets go up" so what happens is you have a whole lot more sites.. imo.. if you check out the link in my sig one of my more recent updates has a nice undershot where you can kinda see where it all happened..


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 14, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> well some say that its better to have a higher screen for sativas and lower screens for indicas.. however they are very trainable and you can make any situation work. i'd say 14" would be good... I fim'd and let my 4 branches grow to the screen height... then they began to technically be lst'd by being streched to each corner. thus promoting all of the side branching that had been growing before the scree to say.. "oh snap lets go up" so what happens is you have a whole lot more sites.. imo.. if you check out the link in my sig one of my more recent updates has a nice undershot where you can kinda see where it all happened..


Guess I'm doing it a little backwards. First grow and I thought doing LST would make them a little bushier but then decided to set a screen because I'm lighting with T5's. Hope it works out,I would do it differently if I knew then what I know now.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> Guess I'm doing it a little backwards. First grow and I thought doing LST would make them a little bushier but then decided to set a screen because I'm lighting with T5's. Hope it works out,I would do it differently if I knew then what I know now.


i wouldn't worry about it .. there are so many different ways to slice a pie... hey i needed to continue filling my screen for about 2 weeks before 12/12.. in your case you might only need 1 week.. i guess mine just hit the screen sooner and yours will hit fuller..


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2012)

DrFrankenstien said:


> i wouldn't worry about it .. there are so many different ways to slice a pie... hey i needed to continue filling my screen for about 2 weeks before 12/12.. in your case you might only need 1 week.. i guess mine just hit the screen sooner and yours will hit fuller..
> 
> View attachment 2295279


So I read in the OP to continue to train into the first 2 weeks of flowering. Not sure I really understand this. Do I start 12/12 before the screen is full and continue training until it's full while doing 12/12?


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 16, 2012)

Thats gonna depend on strain and lighting. More light means you can have a denser and taller canopy, and vice versa. More sativa influence will stretch more, so youd probably want to flip your lights when the screen is less full than an indica, and train longer into flower. Try to think about that when you're placing the screen and training into it for the first time since you have multiple strains. Either way, a well-done scrog has a controlled canopy, I've had Super Silver and Super Lemon Haze next to Purple Kush without problems, a little extra training to keep the stretchy plants under control and youll be fine. 

I'd set the screen into place sooner rather than later. They look more than ready for it. 8-12" above the soil level should be fine. Tuck the tallest few branches right away if you have to, and keep training into the screen from there. It's like a puzzle from there, finding the right piece for the right spot.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 17, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> So I read in the OP to continue to train into the first 2 weeks of flowering. Not sure I really understand this. Do I start 12/12 before the screen is full and continue training until it's full while doing 12/12?


i flipped to 12/12 when the screen was about 60-75% full and continued to train her till day 12.. at that point budsites were already setting in so i just let her rip. in my link is my current grow.. i took pics everyday so you can see the progression.. check it out


----------



## Oriah (Aug 19, 2012)

TGA Vortex. 4 weeks veg training under her screen. Used Weed wacker line, and electrical ends. Tightest screen ive had yet.

Few progression shots...



And one week into flower... (about a week ago)


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2012)

looking good! rep+


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely! Nice work


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's my first ScrOG. 
Day 46 from seed.
PH- 5.7
EC- 1150
Lights- 1250 watts mixed spectrum HPS/MH
4x4 DIY Flood Drain table.
Strain- Auto Think Different from Dutch Passion.


So, I'm a noob. This is my second grow. First grow was 3 bubble buckets which worked out ok. I wanted to try to maximize yield so I decided to give the ScrOG a go. I know people don't usually ScrOG Autoflowering strains, but I had to give it a try.
Man, stuff really happens quick in Hydro. The net just seems to fill in more, and more each day. The whole screen is just a mass of cola's. I only got one of these per plant on my last Bubble Bucket grow. I plan on taking these past 90 days so I'm not even half way through this grow, and it's already looking pretty ridiculous for 46 days from seed. I NEVER imagined it would work as good as it has so far. There's still plenty of time for shit to go south though, lol. I love TD, and will probably never stop playing with it, but a table full of clones would be easier to dial in on. NOT complaining, loving every step of the journey. 
Let me know what you think. 
Peace.





















Here's a link to the grow if anyone's interested. https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/553701-1250-watt-4x4-hydro-scrog.html


----------



## curly604 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sup scroggers of the world finally can post pics with ease again so here we go! This is my current SCROG under 600w of led's at day 28 of veg, anyone interested should come check my thread the link is in my signature. Cheers all happy growing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting ready to buy some T5 lamps for flower. Whats your opinion on 4 flora suns,2 red suns and 2 uvl 660's for flower?


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 21, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Here's my first ScrOG.
> Day 46 from seed.
> PH- 5.7
> EC- 1150
> ...


Scrog looks great man, why cheat yourself out of wasted lumens..... Paint those walls white or something...

Great job all the same..


----------



## micksmedz (Aug 21, 2012)

How the F do i post pics on here. got a great scrog i wanna share. first day on site


----------



## curly604 (Aug 21, 2012)

hey man theres a few ways to post pics you can press the "go advanced" button at the bottom of this box and then down that page a bit is another box that says manage attachments and you can add pics like that ..... or right above this text box is a little picture of a tree , click on that and you can add single pics at a time. cheers man happy posting!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2012)

Set the screen this morning.Have to buy some flower lamps,what do you think about 4 flora suns,2 red suns and 2 uvl 660's?
Already have the flora suns and red suns.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2012)

34 days from germination. 4th day of 12/12


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 27, 2012)

hi this is my first post and im planning on doing a scrog or (sog) i have ten clones 4 are from a flowering plant 6 from mother there in coco and have been 6 days now my question is why have my clones got bubbles on the stem ?is that were the roots start to grow and the leaves are turning yellow PLEASE HELP


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2012)

Update for the scroggers page!! 
Day 25 Flowering now! SPICEEEYYYYYY


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of my grow, taken on Day 15 of Flower:


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 27, 2012)

can i ask why the cfl s and the hps,s ? have i missed something


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 27, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> can i ask why the cfl s and the hps,s ? have i missed something


My CFL is used as a work light when I am doing something that requires the 1000 watt to be shut off. It is not frequently used.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 27, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> can i ask why the cfl s and the hps,s ? have i missed something


my cfl is a UVB type used strictly for increasing potency and resin coverage under the exposed UVB Colas. Creates a dramatically different effect/stone. This bud below is the Main UVB exposed cola, note the way the white pistils are pointing... and slight colour difference in the bud. You will notice this cola change at a much different rate than the rest. Never need much of this stuff on standby  i have this stuff for whenever i want to get completely retarded.


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

nice bud mate thanks for info thought i missed something there love the setup


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

oh i see i use a green light when workin on my babies but that sounds good to use next im in veg cheers loads of info on here never used it befour thought i knew enough but it shows we are always learning


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> oh i see i use a green light when workin on my babies but that sounds good to use next im in veg cheers loads of info on here never used it befour thought i knew enough but it shows we are always learning


'strictly for increasing potency of the trichomes.' not for use in 'veg'. if that reply was directed at me


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

sorry it was ment for berkman but maybe you could help i cant get answers any were my clone are turning yellow before root growth and theres bubbles showing on stems please help my time is running out i cant get these blue cheese any more and i need to keep a mother when i get root im using heat bulb and cfl in propergater


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 'strictly for increasing potency of the trichomes.' not for use in 'veg'. if that reply was directed at me


*[h=2][/h] 
sorry it was ment for berkman but maybe you could help i cant get answers any were my clone are turning yellow before root growth and theres bubbles showing on stems please help my time is running out i cant get these blue cheese any more and i need to keep a mother when i get root im using heat bulb and cfl in propergater​ 
*


----------



## Nizza (Aug 28, 2012)

yellowing is a good sign theyre taking energy out of the leaves to throw out roots... just keep waiting. as long as the whole thing isnt yellow your good. mist only every 2 days in beginning then after a week take the dome off. all should be well..


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nizza said:


> yellowing is a good sign theyre taking energy out of the leaves to throw out roots... just keep waiting. as long as the whole thing isnt yellow your good. mist only every 2 days in beginning then after a week take the dome off. all should be well..


thanks there only a quarter to half yellow i was getting really scared but what about the bubbles


----------



## Nizza (Aug 28, 2012)

bubbles are either root spots or mold form. how long has it been? shouldnt take more than 2 weeks. took me one week


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nizza said:


> bubbles are either root spots or mold form. how long has it been? shouldnt take more than 2 weeks. took me one week


maybe 6 to 8 days i dont think its mold they smell really clean ive also got clones from a flowering plant 5 weeks in and they seem to be dried up a good bit i cant see new growth just curled up leaaves are thy dead or should i wait ??
and can i mist with clonex mixed with water a very small amount or just plain water


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> sorry it was ment for berkman but maybe you could help i cant get answers any were my clone are turning yellow before root growth and theres bubbles showing on stems please help my time is running out i cant get these blue cheese any more and i need to keep a mother when i get root im using heat bulb and cfl in propergater


get rid of the heat bulb. mix up a tiiiiiiny amount of grow formula and mix it in the sink and dunk the rockwool or whatever you got in and then a gentle squeeze to get rid of excess. I'm thinking you didnt need the heat bulb. Not necessary at all. Use a heating pad if any heat is needed. If you have a small desk flouro that will be a more gentle light than a CFL.


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> maybe 6 to 8 days i dont think its mold they smell really clean ive also got clones from a flowering plant 5 weeks in and they seem to be dried up a good bit i cant see new growth just curled up leaaves are thy dead or should i wait ??
> and can i mist with clonex mixed with water a very small amount or just plain water


Yes you can mist them for the first 2-3 weeks thats fine. Get rid of the heat bulb, that is why your leaves are crisping i'm almost 100% sure. there are no roots to feed the leaves, so they are dehydrating. they need a mist twice a day atleast.


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> get rid of the heat bulb. mix up a tiiiiiiny amount of grow formula and mix it in the sink and dunk the rockwool or whatever you got in and then a gentle squeeze to get rid of excess. I'm thinking you didnt need the heat bulb. Not necessary at all. Use a heating pad if any heat is needed. If you have a small desk flouro that will be a more gentle light than a CFL.


the cfl is only a 11 watt and the heat bulb is for the heat as ive got no heat pad or tube and im using coco its a cheap way of getting things done


----------



## firsttimegrow1 (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yes you can mist them for the first 2-3 weeks thats fine. Get rid of the heat bulb, that is why your leaves are crisping i'm almost 100% sure. there are no roots to feed the leaves, so they are dehydrating. they need a mist twice a day atleast.


thanks mate ive took the heat bulb away but ive left the cfl i want to no how to no when the root are there so i can take dome off or r they ok in there till im happy they are growing and can be transplanted and put in tent with hps (600 watt)


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 28, 2012)

firsttimegrow1 said:


> thanks mate ive took the heat bulb away but ive left the cfl i want to no how to no when the root are there so i can take dome off or r they ok in there till im happy they are growing and can be transplanted and put in tent with hps (600 watt)


I lift up the tray a bit and take a peek..I have a few clones I'll post a pic, with what the root looks like


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 28, 2012)

This was as I was about to transplant.. however if you're not sure you pick up the tray and wait till you see roots coming out the little hole


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing special. On my 6th day of 12/12


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's long Tall Sally She's A G-13 Pineapple Express Under A Area-51 AF-135 Led (250 Watts Actual Draw)


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 29, 2012)

The Dawg said:


> Here's long Tall Sally She's A G-13 Pineapple Express Under A Area-51 AF-135 Led (250 Watts Actual Draw)
> View attachment 2313560View attachment 2313561


Jesus dude, diggin that setup! Love the disco balls


----------



## mike91sr (Aug 30, 2012)

Set up a new scrog this week. 4x4, 800w. 

View attachment 2315363View attachment 2315364View attachment 2315365


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Set up a new scrog this week. 4x4, 800w.
> 
> View attachment 2315363View attachment 2315364View attachment 2315365


always thought of doin that! great work man, that should get better heat dispertion and still have them nice and close  shweeeeeet


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 31, 2012)

whatsup guys long time no see im gettin ready to start again inside, i got a cab but idk how imma set it up yet


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2012)

Starting to fill in nicely.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey scroggers!! here's my 1 plant Monster scrog! Jack Herer x Skunk.

day 30 flowering shots (last night.)


----------



## kev.au (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice flowamasta, got any up-skirt shots? , that stem must be nice and thick.


----------



## flowamasta (Sep 2, 2012)

kev.au said:


> Nice flowamasta, got any up-skirt shots? , that stem must be nice and thick.


of course


----------



## kev.au (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful brother, nice solid looking girl!.


----------



## TMAF (Sep 3, 2012)

Sweet Grow flowamasta!

I have 1 Fem NL X AK 47 and the rest are Reg Master Kush. (4) 1 week old sprouts. I want to run SCROG, Hence my reading and post on the most glorious SCROG Thread, Thanks Woodsman!

I am apprehensive to Scrog with the probablity of getting a couple Males of Master Kush. Suggestions, please.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I might just let her grow up now. About done weaving, this is lights off end of 11th day of 12/12..


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 3, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> I think I might just let her grow up now. About done weaving, this is lights off end of 11th day of 12/12..


Why not fill up the entire screen? I didn't do it because I ran out of time, but I def would have.


----------



## BeanZyBoo (Sep 4, 2012)

can i get some opinions on my first ever scrog? veg 4weeks and been flowering for 2 weeks 3 weeks 12/12 strain is lsd


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Why not fill up the entire screen? I didn't do it because I ran out of time, but I def would have.


Well, because honestly filling the screen won't really change anything. Every single branch on that plant is showing. I did a really good job with it. Continually weaving it over won't really do much at this point except make the end result shorter. She's been in 12/12 for a week and a half and is starting to slow down in stretch. Also, my last grow I left about the same amount of room and she needed up filling the tent. Cannabis doesn't grow straight up, they grow at a bit of an angle. And if I keep weaving it would put some of that lower growth under the screen. I want all of the budding nodes above the screen not below it. You wouldn't know it by looking at it but I topped her at the 4th node.


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 4, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> Well, because honestly filling the screen won't really change anything. Every single branch on that plant is showing. I did a really good job with it. Continually weaving it over won't really do much at this point except make the end result shorter. She's been in 12/12 for a week and a half and is starting to slow down in stretch. Also, my last grow I left about the same amount of room and she needed up filling the tent. Cannabis doesn't grow straight up, they grow at a bit of an angle. And if I keep weaving it would put some of that lower growth under the screen. I want all of the budding nodes above the screen not below it. You wouldn't know it by looking at it but I topped her at the 4th node.


Are you saying you actually weave your stems over and under the screen? I just pull back under the screen, I don't weave it over and under. I would think weaving it would be pretty hard on the leaves when you are pulling back and forth through the screen holes, just my thoughts but I am sure I am wrong just like everything. 


Also I don't understand what you mean when you say that filling up the screen would make the end result shorter.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's the one I just slapped together


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2012)

Do these look ready for the switch to flower?


----------



## Arcturon (Sep 4, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> Do these look ready for the switch to flower?


They look ready, but I'd give them a week just for more flower power


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd trim underneath the canopy and give em another week or so to really fill that screen


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2012)

I was thinking one more week myself but I'm a newb, so just checking.
Did some cleanup underneath on stuff that won't make the screen,I'll check again in a couple days.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 4, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Are you saying you actually weave your stems over and under the screen? I just pull back under the screen, I don't weave it over and under. I would think weaving it would be pretty hard on the leaves when you are pulling back and forth through the screen holes, just my thoughts but I am sure I am wrong just like everything.
> 
> 
> Also I don't understand what you mean when you say that filling up the screen would make the end result shorter.


No, I don't weave them over and under.


----------



## creaturesea (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey all, first time grower here. Just wondering if I am on the right track. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

This is my 1st grow, so I wanted to try and do it right and keep a journal of the process. Here's a pic of after LST'ing for the first time today. (Day 34 of veg)
View attachment 2321308

you can see more photos at my journal link below:

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog24052-first-grow-soil-indica-seed.html 

Either way, I am stoked to be a part of this community! I am about 34 days into veg now, but here is a basic outline of what has been going on:

Indica Strain (I believe it is. its bushy. but grew from 3 free seeds lying around, 1 made it).
Growing in soil -Cedar Grove Potting Soil
-transferred into 1/3 Perlite mixed in (1/3 topsoil 2/3 mushroom
compost)
Feed: -filtered water 6.4 ph
-1L every 2 days

Lights: - 125 watt CFL 6500K Full Daylight
- 40 watt CFL 2700K
- 24/0 for first 2 wks, 18/6 currently

Ventlation: 10 in. fan, works for the space it's in

Room: - 6' x 3' x 2 1/2' grow tent.
-Humidity 35-55%
-Temp. 70-80F

Nutes: -Botanicare pro grow & pro bloom on their way. 

Going to be setting up the screen real soon. gonna see where she goes after starting the LST training.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 10, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> Do these look ready for the switch to flower?


almost i agree with the others.. i try to aim for a branch coming up from each square... and i continue streching them until about day 12 flower.. i flip when the screen is about 60-75% full


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2012)

These are from last night. 17 days of 12/12. Re did the screen with string instead of wire so I can take the screen off without cutting buds off first at harvest. She's getting thirsty, almost a gallon a day.


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## BeanZyBoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Heres an update of the LSD, had a few problems with N but seems to be ok now


----------



## Bumbaclat (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is a PVC screen I built.







Here it is fitted in my cabinet.












Question about topping. I've got 10" of room under my screen. Do I want to start one of several toppings right away to create many branches that start low on the main stalk? Or do I want to grow the plant close to the screen before topping so that I can start training it vertically sooner?


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bumbaclat said:


> Question about topping. I've got 10" of room under my screen. Do I want to start one of several toppings right away to create many branches that start low on the main stalk? Or do I want to grow the plant close to the screen before topping so that I can start training it vertically sooner?


I would say start topping as soon as you can to get as many branches as possible, but this is my first SCRoG so I am sure I am doing it all wrong.

Nice setup. Good luck.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 12, 2012)

Bumbaclat said:


> Here is a PVC screen I built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job very clean. Looks like i may be switching back to scrog after trying everything else,just no way to beat scrog for production imo!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 12, 2012)

looking good mojo, i may be making a new screen depeding on my situation, ... digging the set up


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 12, 2012)

That's not my setup^ mine will be about 4x that size but i have done scrog many times and like i said i am returning to it post up some pics tomorrow still not done with it.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 13, 2012)

nice looking forward to some pics


----------



## ZipDriveX (Sep 13, 2012)

Heres my current first attempt at a scrog. Using a baby gate for the screen, but I worry I will have to cut the holes bigger to let the plants grow threw when the time comes. Plants are just bagseed and are only 3 weeks along, but this is my "practice run" in my cab before I order good seeds.







Video:
[video]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f387/ZipDriveX/Grow/2012-09-02_14-21-50_384.mp4[/video]


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 4 

View attachment 2332588View attachment 2332589


----------



## curly604 (Sep 13, 2012)

whats up scroggers! heres my blueberry girl day 10 into flower she is looking great so far and this is my first scrog so im excited to see how it goes from here


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice looking work in here. I'm looking into a few things and would like to hear what you guys think. 
I'm thinking about picking up a light mover and running it over my scrogs. I have two rows of 3x3 scrogs for a total of 6x9 feet of scrog going on in 6 individual stations. I'm currently using a combo of LED, HPS and a Large CFL for lighting but was thinking if I picked up a light mover could I cover this area with a single 1000 watt HPS or (2) 600 watt HPS? 

Here is the link to my current grow so you can check out pictures of what I'm doing and see my current setup. I'm new to the SCROG but can already see a difference. I'm just looking at finding a way to optimize my setup and minimize my power use if possible. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/515586-doing-scoggy-style.html 

Thanks


----------



## Bumbaclat (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got 2' between my screen and the plexiglass that seperates my dual 400's from the grow chamber. I'm growing a 60% indica hybrid that is listed as moderate height. Is this enough space?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 16, 2012)

Lights off on 23th day of 12/12. These were from yesterday.


----------



## Smokeydog (Sep 17, 2012)

wel lad,s doin my first ever scrog, on day8 of 12/12 today,il get a pic tonight at lights on for valued opinions, its a sensi big bud.
ye lads reckon let her grow up after about week and half/ 2 weeks into 12/12?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 17, 2012)

Well not sure i can scrog this round most my gurlies are already well into their 12/12/ phase so may have to wait for next round to put in my scrog. but no fear i will return to scrog lol!


----------



## Smokeydog (Sep 17, 2012)

wel lads here she is, day 8 12/12. planning on pulling back under til fri/sat and trimming off everything below the screen sunday.
wat ye boys reckon?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 17, 2012)

I would wait a few weeks into 12/12 before I trim the under growth. At least that's what I've heard is best.


----------



## Smokeydog (Sep 18, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> I would wait a few weeks into 12/12 before I trim the under growth. At least that's what I've heard is best.


thanks man.il give her another couple of weeks before goin 2 mad with scissors then.


----------



## creaturesea (Sep 18, 2012)

Day 49 of Veg, don't have too much more room in screen. Debating switching to 12/12, is it time?

Also, I have the chance to add another 125w cfl (actual 125 watts) to the one i have now. Will this be okay to add in the middle of the process? grow-newb here, but loving every minute of it! thanks all


----------



## CREDOGG (Sep 18, 2012)

29 days flowering afrodite,burmese kush and midnight kush, half way there


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 18, 2012)

Week 6 of Flower


----------



## hashdude (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok people, it something i dont really understand, why to scrOG anyway? Will it increase yield? And how to make ir right? You just start to grow as normal, place the net on top of the desired hight, veg untill the plant reaches the net or slightly grows out of it and then flower? Then after some time in to flower, i just lollipop it and im good to go? Sorry for a silly question, just dont really get it


----------



## Decepticon (Sep 23, 2012)

hashdude said:


> Ok people, it something i dont really understand, why to scrOG anyway? Will it increase yield? And how to make ir right? You just start to grow as normal, place the net on top of the desired hight, veg untill the plant reaches the net or slightly grows out of it and then flower? Then after some time in to flower, i just lollipop it and im good to go? Sorry for a silly question, just dont really get it


most cases scrogging will double or triple your final yield 
you basically train the plant pullin tops back down and out into a new holes i myself always top the plant when i scrog


----------



## Bumbaclat (Sep 23, 2012)

How full is this screen? 







I'm trying to figure out when it is 70% full so,I can flip to 12/12. The strain is Grape Krush which is a hybrid 60% Indica dominant. I've never worked with it before so I don't know how much it will stretch during the first two weeks of flower.


----------



## creaturesea (Sep 25, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> Lights off on 23th day of 12/12. These were from yesterday.


How full was your screen when you switched them to flower?


----------



## TMAF (Sep 26, 2012)

% of screen filled = [(# of filled holes)/(total # of holes) ] * 100


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 26, 2012)

creaturesea said:


> How full was your screen when you switched them to flower?



First day of 12/12


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 27, 2012)

Week1 Day1 Of Flower


----------



## toddzilla (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any outdoor scrog gardens. Are any of you guys/gals doing one? pics? I guess the mainlining thread might have that covered???


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 27, 2012)

Here she is @ day 35 of 12/12. Did some trimming to get some light on the lower buds. Guessing she's got about 3 more weeks left on her. Not bad for a cool tube eh?


----------



## Organicuz (Sep 28, 2012)

So after reading many ScrOG tutorials and threads today I stumbled upon someone saying that the recommended flower time posted on seed sites or whatever are for when the plant actually starts flowering not when you change to 12/12. So my question is: do I change the nutes to flower nutes once I switch to 12/12 or do I wait 2 weeks or so until I notice the vigorous veg stops and signs of flowering begins to show? Any help is appreciated, thanks!

-OC


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 28, 2012)

Organicuz said:


> So after reading many ScrOG tutorials and threads today I stumbled upon someone saying that the recommended flower time posted on seed sites or whatever are for when the plant actually starts flowering not when you change to 12/12. So my question is: do I change the nutes to flower nutes once I switch to 12/12 or do I wait 2 weeks or so until I notice the vigorous veg stops and signs of flowering begins to show? Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> -OC


The actual start of flower is a much debated subject on this forum but I am of the mindset that flowering starts when I flip to 12/12 because my girls are clones and are already showing sex in veg. I change to flowering feeding schedule as soon as I switch to 12/12, I know others do a slow transition to flower but the H&G feeding schedule already has the transition built in.


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 28, 2012)

Week 7 of flower:


----------



## mike91sr (Sep 29, 2012)

Day 21 

View attachment 2354245View attachment 2354246View attachment 2354247


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 30, 2012)

38th day of 12/12


----------



## Oriah (Oct 1, 2012)

one Sour OG at 19 days flower. 10 gals of Super Soil. 400w CMH 31"x31"


----------



## Oriah (Oct 1, 2012)

Vortex at day 50, same setup...


----------



## rbeez88 (Oct 6, 2012)

My latest set up!
Media: 75% Soil 25% hydro-ton pebbles
lights: 2 x 600w dual spec on light movers
Fans: 8" extractor connected to rhino filter
4" intake fan 
16" Oscillating fan (another standing and floor fan to be added)
Pots: 15litr (approx 3/4 gal)
17 x super cheese cuts
1 x holy grail
7 x delicious fruit

Scrogged 6 plants previously came out with approx 25 oz

Hoping between 72 - 108 oz off this


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 6, 2012)

Do these look like they should after 16 days @ 12/12 in scrog? I was tucking back under the screen up to day 14. They look healthy to me but what do I know,it's my first grow.
Added flower pic.


----------



## pg1210 (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay men here's my first scrog grow I have included pictures so go easy one me. I have a 4x4 tent with a 600 watt system HID HPS. I also have a 4x4 screen with two inch netting. The plants are in 3 gallon felt bags filled with pro mix. They receive a feed water feed water schedule of fox farm nutes along with some super thrive and h2o2. I adjust the oh to around 6.7 before each watering. Now the strains are g13 Pineapple Express, ch 9 blue cheese, Jamaican monster and critical mass. Now that you know what is going on in the tent I had one question I've read that when a screen is 75% you should flip so I am thinking it is time yes? Also I normally grow outdoors just started indoor but what can I except to yield on this screen? Thanks guys and remember constructive criticisms is always welcome.


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm only on day 10 of 12/12 but the pistols are starting to come in clumps. I've read in other scrog threads that you're supposed to stop training when you see that. The strain is supposed to be a short flowerer. 
















Should I keep training for another 4 days or let them go now? I've got 24" of clearance above the net and my lights are behind glass and fan cooled. This strain is billed as medium height.


----------



## voodoochiley2k12 (Oct 7, 2012)

So I'm starting my first ScOG pretty soon, and while I have done a tone of reading one thing that I haven't seen addressed is whether or not I should use topping techniques with techniques with this method.... Thoughts??? Could use some help from a veteran here.


----------



## voodoochiley2k12 (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't fish for compliments...lol they look beautiful man.


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not a veteran but the short answer is: some people do, some don't. It is strain dependent. I'm on my first scrog and topped once but in hind sight I probably wouldn't have. It just slowed growth for a few days and my plants were naturally very bushy.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 7, 2012)

voodoochiley2k12 said:


> So I'm starting my first ScOG pretty soon, and while I have done a tone of reading one thing that I haven't seen addressed is whether or not I should use topping techniques with techniques with this method.... Thoughts??? Could use some help from a veteran here.


Topping is a good idea because it enhances branching.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 7, 2012)

subbed.

1/2 skunky monkey and 1/2 stank ape 2x3 ft screen 5 plants from seed about a month and a half veg from germ to flower. 4 in 2 gallon smart pots and a single in the center in a 1 gal plastic. tossed the one gal in to fill the center of the 4 smart pots and never thought it would get this far. hoping for 8 oz but we shall see. 4 weeks into flower.


g13/pineapple express: 1.5 weeks into flower.


g13/blueberry gum: screen 1.5 weeks into flower.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 7, 2012)

looking real nice there wheels i think youll get 8 oz's no prob


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking real nice there wheels i think youll get 8 oz's no prob


thanks. im just kinda giving it a good guess. tossed it in under the 1000 for the last 4 weeks or so of flower. had it under a 400 for 3 and a half weeks. but had a bunch of other shit that needed flowering so i powered up the big boy bulb for all of it.


----------



## TMAF (Oct 8, 2012)

I am Vegging into my first SCROG, I have LST'd and have many branches now reaching through the screen. A few are 3-6 inches below, yet. The screen has ~ 60% canopy through the screen. 
Will the strech aid these banches below through the screen? Or do I wait untill they all have reached the screen to flip?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 8, 2012)

TMAF said:


> I am Vegging into my first SCROG, I have LST'd and have many branches now reaching through the screen. A few are 3-6 inches below, yet. The screen has ~ 60% canopy through the screen.
> Will the strech aid these banches below through the screen? Or do I wait untill they all have reached the screen to flip?


some pics of what ur trying to explain would be helpful in trying to give u a solution. there will always be branches and buds that dont go thru the screen. i usually wait till after the 2 week of flower once the stretch is done and anything that doesnt pass high enough thru the screen to get light i remove. including the small little 4 inch ones that may give me a nug or two to smoke. then after the stretch i pull out a grip of fan leaves to open the canopy up a bit. about week 5 or 6 ill remove a lot more fan leaves to open it up even more. hope this helps u a bit.


----------



## TMAF (Oct 8, 2012)

That does help, but does not answer my question.
Will the strech aid these banches below through the screen? Or do I wait untill they all have reached the screen to flip?
With these shorter branches: 
Should I cut them for clones now or Later? Should I Flower them now or Later? Can I cut a Clone after the stretch?

Pictures:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/05uljya767z3j43/2012-10-08%2022.25.45.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w8qlem4p4tytfch/2012-10-08%2022.25.57.jpg

What is done with the top cola? I have been laying it under the screen. About 3 nodes with pistils are underneath of the screen. Am I supposed to Stand the top up through the screen?


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 9, 2012)

TMAF - You are kind of missing the point of the screen. You want to use it to train your branches outward. Check out these two pics, you can see the progression of growth horizontally instead of vertically. As the branches grow through the screen you will tuck them down under the screen and away from the center of the plant. The purpose is to use more horizontal space instead of vertical and this technique is very good if you have height restrictions which most of us do. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 9, 2012)

TMAF said:


> That does help, but does not answer my question.
> Will the strech aid these banches below through the screen? Or do I wait untill they all have reached the screen to flip?
> With these shorter branches:
> Should I cut them for clones now or Later? Should I Flower them now or Later? Can I cut a Clone after the stretch?
> ...


what berkman said. i have a pic that will better explain it. sorry i didnt get back to u sooner. ill post some pics after my shower of the 2x3 ft scrog in the beginning so u have an idea of how the tuck and stuff works. u are more or less just using the screen to spread out the branching the way its set up now. instead of using the screen to train ur branches sideways like they should be. also ur screen looks about 4 inches too high. ur going to have to grow it out for probably 3 or 4 more weeks to fill the screen im guessing but the payoff would be worth it. if u can lower the screen a few inches more and pull the branches out sideways. all the nodes once put into flower will stretch above the screen and give u colas. just be careful not to break anything while moving shit around. lol. once u have tucked give it a week to grow upwards again then just tuck everything under the screen again. repeat till ur screen is about 70-80 percent full or what ur comfortable with. then flower it.


----------



## TMAF (Oct 9, 2012)

I dropped the Screen 4 inches. Looks much better, Thanks.

Do I poke the Main Cola Through the Screen after the stretch, with an L bend?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 9, 2012)

the whole plant should be under the screen. once u put it into flower the stretch will do the rest of the work. the top cola will eventually turn into a bunch of colas creating a sea of green.


----------



## smoothness (Oct 10, 2012)

hi scroggers. i was planning to do a scrog myself with hawaiian snow and super lemon haze. i am still planning how to build my 4x8 table for the screen. any suggestions? i was either gonna go cedar or pvc. what should i use for the screen? either pvc poultry netting or make a screen by tying rope to the sides of the table and make a net over it and secure with zipties.


----------



## TMAF (Oct 10, 2012)

7 weeks of Veg. 80% filled screen. Flipped 'em to 12/12 today. Thanks for the help Scroggers.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

smoothness said:


> hi scroggers. i was planning to do a scrog myself with hawaiian snow and super lemon haze. i am still planning how to build my 4x8 table for the screen. any suggestions? i was either gonna go cedar or pvc. what should i use for the screen? either pvc poultry netting or make a screen by tying rope to the sides of the table and make a net over it and secure with zipties.


i use pvc for my screen. i just ziptie the screen in place. if ur going to use pvc. make sure u give it support in the middle. at 8 ft. the pvc will bend inward once its in place if u dont. a T fitting with a 4 ft piece going across the middle works nicely.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

TMAF said:


> 7 weeks of Veg. 80% filled screen. Flipped 'em to 12/12 today. Thanks for the help Scroggers.


pics? 12345


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 10, 2012)

48 days into 12/12, G13 Pineapple Express


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> 48 days into 12/12, G13 Pineapple Express


very nice. my pineapple express is 15 days in. coco tho. no waterfarm. r u running co2? what light r u flowering under?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> very nice. my pineapple express is 15 days in. coco tho. no waterfarm. r u running co2? what light r u flowering under?


No co2, it's under a 400w hps


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

damn dude that shit is fat. maybe ill get a waterfarm for a cutting or two of my pineapple. but with that comes teas and orca and more that i dont have and would have to buy.


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> damn dude that shit is fat. maybe ill get a waterfarm for a cutting or two of my pineapple. but with that comes teas and orca and more that i dont have and would have to buy.


Myco Madness and AF ewc cost me about $30 and I've been making 4-5gal of tea every 10-14 days for about 6 months now. Probably have about another 6mo before I'll have to restock. $2.50/mo isnt bad for tea that I use with 4000w indoor and all my veggies/berries/citrus/landscape plants outside, foliar and root drench. Great for pests too, toxic to caterpillars, borers, and all sorts of other shit aside from slime prevention.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally starting to fill in the screen a little


----------



## TMAF (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 1 

They told me this morning to Flower them...

I have until 7 am to change my mind....


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Myco Madness and AF ewc cost me about $30 and I've been making 4-5gal of tea every 10-14 days for about 6 months now. Probably have about another 6mo before I'll have to restock. $2.50/mo isnt bad for tea that I use with 4000w indoor and all my veggies/berries/citrus/landscape plants outside, foliar and root drench. Great for pests too, toxic to caterpillars, borers, and all sorts of other shit aside from slime prevention.


how much was the start up for everything u needed?


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 10, 2012)

Day 32

View attachment 2368962View attachment 2368963


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 10, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> how much was the start up for everything u needed?


Everything for the tea? Just those 2 things, I already had the air pump and stone.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 12, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Everything for the tea? Just those 2 things, I already had the air pump and stone.


well looks like teas are in my future now. i have almost everything i need. just waiting for a few cuts to root for my dwc and then its on.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks for the tea info by the way.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2012)

Day 25 12/12


----------



## trumpy (Oct 14, 2012)

6 plant with a few weeks left!View attachment 2373424View attachment 2373425


----------



## DONB (Oct 15, 2012)

what screen did you use?


trumpy said:


> 6 plant with a few weeks left!View attachment 2373424View attachment 2373425


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2012)

trumpy said:


> 6 plant with a few weeks left!View attachment 2373424View attachment 2373425


That's amazing how perfectly even you've kept them.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 15, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> That's amazing how perfectly even you've kept them.


thats what i was thinking. lol.


----------



## G2LC (Oct 15, 2012)

trumpy said:


> 6 plant with a few weeks left!View attachment 2373424View attachment 2373425


That looks amazing. Well done


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 37


----------



## Low profile (Oct 17, 2012)

Are the plants supposed to grow into te scrog or can you add it afterwards and put the plants where you want the scrog to go?


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 17, 2012)

Depends on how/if you get them ready for the screen. I have a separate veg setup to save time so mine aren't put under a screen at first, I top and LST them so they're spread, then I move them into the flower tent and drop the screen on them, veg them in for about a week and put them into flower. You can do it either way, just gotta plan ahead if you aren't using the screen from the start.


----------



## Low profile (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh ok thank you.


----------



## ThatWisconsinGuy (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay..

I'm in need of help

I was arranging my light in my scrog and trying to get a distant branch underneath the good led llight. Long story short a decent sized branch broke and is not only partially attached to the main stem. I tried it up to keep it together but I feel it is going to die. I don't know what to do with it, I want to try and keep anything I can from it. Should I try to clone what I can? I'm about 2 weeks into flowering


----------



## match box (Oct 18, 2012)

Tie the branch up and hope. I have done that also. Thats one of the best scrog's I have seen. I think I need to try it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 19, 2012)

Day 30 from switch to 12/12,am I counting right or is it suppose to be from first signs of sex?I was able to see the start of pistils on day 7,my first grow.


----------



## HeThatAbides (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, newbie grower here, not yet embarked on my first grow, but I'm definitely gonna want to Scrog to maximize my yield since I'm just doing a closet grow in a tent indoors. I've been looking at a few different strains and I think I've settled on THC Bomb, I've heard it gives monster yields, I'm curious how the strain responds to scrogging or if there are any special concerns with scrogging it. Anybody here Scrogged a THC Bomb and could offer advice? I'm also wondering how far over the grow medium I should place the screen with this strain in particular, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## trumpy (Oct 20, 2012)

For the screen I make a wood frame out of cheap 2 by 4's, drill tiny eye bolts every 3 inches and then weave string line for the scrog. It's a bit of a time investment initially but once the frame is set its really easy to restring if need be. It also allows you to pick the exact hole size you want in any shape

Its also really cheap. 15 bucks of framing 2 by 4's, 5 dollar pack of eye hooks, 5 bucks of string line.


----------



## trumpy (Oct 20, 2012)

HeThatAbides said:


> Hey, newbie grower here, not yet embarked on my first grow, but I'm definitely gonna want to Scrog to maximize my yield since I'm just doing a closet grow in a tent indoors. I've been looking at a few different strains and I think I've settled on THC Bomb, I've heard it gives monster yields, I'm curious how the strain responds to scrogging or if there are any special concerns with scrogging it. Anybody here Scrogged a THC Bomb and could offer advice? I'm also wondering how far over the grow medium I should place the screen with this strain in particular, any help would be much appreciated.


You can scrog almost any strain out there. The only thing I don't like scrogging is extremely short, stocky indicas. Really compact node spacing makes the plant not grow into the screen well. I don't know anything about that strain but I'd say give it a shot. It's supposed to be a mix. Screen height depends on how big of an area you are covering with the plant. I generally keep the screen about 12 inches from the medium and grow my plants fairly large. You can put it closer especially if your plants don't need to cover a significant square footage.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2012)

hello family i just want to show my girls to yall and see what you think. im in a 4*4 tent ebb and flow system 40 gal rez 4*4 table 1000watt light two 6inch inline fans. 16 pineapple express


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 21, 2012)

6.5oz dry


----------



## mikethegrower (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a question about screen material choice. What would be better, a screen made from pvc pipes and plastic safety fencing with 2in holes or the same pvc pipe and put in eye hooks every 2 1/2 in and use string. I was thinking the plastic screen might be better because it would hold the plants in place better. My friend says to use the string because it is easier to work with. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## trumpy (Oct 23, 2012)

mikethegrower said:


> I have a question about screen material choice. What would be better, a screen made from pvc pipes and plastic safety fencing with 2in holes or the same pvc pipe and put in eye hooks every 2 1/2 in and use string. I was thinking the plastic screen might be better because it would hold the plants in place better. My friend says to use the string because it is easier to work with. Any thoughts? Thanks


I prefer using string but that might be a bit of a problem with the pvc. I like to pull the string very tight so theres not a lot of give in the screen and it would most definitely bend pvc pipe the way I do it. I use cheap 2 by 4s instead. I dont think I would use the safety fencing due to the decreased light penetration and sharpish edges


----------



## mrcourios (Oct 23, 2012)

mikethegrower said:


> I have a question about screen material choice. What would be better, a screen made from pvc pipes and plastic safety fencing with 2in holes or the same pvc pipe and put in eye hooks every 2 1/2 in and use string. I was thinking the plastic screen might be better because it would hold the plants in place better. My friend says to use the string because it is easier to work with. Any thoughts? Thanks


I used weed eater plastic line on my frame,cheap and tough but a little hard to stretch it tight.


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Oct 24, 2012)

the firmer the screen, the better the ScrOG. Place the screen a "fists distance" from the top of the pot, so you will be able to get under the screen and trim up things. Again, ScrOG is about controlling height and space...with the firmer (like metal) screens, your plant will stay more in place, resulting in an easier to control ScrOG.
for a 250 watt ScrOG grow, I used the bottoms of metal "basket" like drawers found at Home Depot or wherever, in the desks they sell. I cut off the sides and just used the bottom. I'd be willing to bet there's a better ScrOG Screen out there, but that's what I chose and it worked wonderfully. PLants were not able to push the screen up, nor was the screen just resting on the plant. I tied the screen to the top of the pot using homemade support cables I made by twisting 3 lengths of wire together to make a stiff support rod. My second attempt at ScrOG, on my 250 watt, I pulled 8 oz. That was only my 3rd grow ever. If you use a 1kw light, run two 2'x3' screens side by side, to make a 4'x3' screened area, you can get nearly 2 lbs easy.

again, i would suggest the firmest screen you could come up with...as a flexible screen goes against the purpose of a ScrOG screen.


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi: everyone 
Would a closet space 800mm(31.5 inches) wide by 500mm(19.5 inches) deep be big enough for a scrog grow for two white wodow plants height of closet s 1.8 meters???


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 25, 2012)

smokey bacon said:


> Hi: everyone
> Would a closet space 800mm(31.5 inches) wide by 500mm(19.5 inches) deep be big enough for a scrog grow for two white wodow plants height of closet s 1.8 meters???


u could do one in that space. what type of lighting are u planning on using? also u may want to keep the plants as low as possibly. what type of growing medium are u using?


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 26, 2012)

smokey bacon said:


> Hi: everyone
> Would a closet space 800mm(31.5 inches) wide by 500mm(19.5 inches) deep be big enough for a scrog grow for two white wodow plants height of closet s 1.8 meters???


You've got 4 square feet, go with one plant. 

You could get away with a 250 watt (62 watts psf) but you've got over 6 feet vertical so heat shouldn't be an issue as long as it is well ventilated. I'd go with a 400 watt (100 watts psf).


----------



## Bumbaclat (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is my cabinet nearing the end of week 4 of flower. I've got 3 plants under 800 watts of HPS with 125 watt CFL to balance the spectrum. 10 sf total. This is my first Scrog and I'm never going back.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumbaclat said:


> Here is my cabinet nearing the end of week 4 of flower. I've got 3 plants under 800 watts of HPS with 125 watt CFL to balance the spectrum. 10 sf total. This is my first Scrog and I'm never going back.


lmao. i gave u another little green bar with that rep. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> lmao. i gave u another little green bar with that rep. lol.


Braggart!

10 stupid characters


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2012)

nice job.i cant wait till my p.e is done


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi: Again all
l have a 400W HPS bulb and will be fitting a 5" extractor fan along with a carbon filter for exhaust and will get a 4" extractor fan intake
Fans like these 
Are these fans quite running???


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 27, 2012)

I am growing in soil


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 27, 2012)

Thats some grow Wheels619


----------



## Oriah (Oct 27, 2012)

smokey bacon said:


> Hi: Again all
> l have a 400W HPS bulb and will be fitting a 5" extractor fan along with a carbon filter for exhaust and will get a 4" extractor fan intake
> Fans like these
> Are these fans quite running???View attachment 2388016



No point to an intake fan...


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 27, 2012)

If l grow in a closet how am l gonna get air in then??? at least air from the surrounding area


----------



## berkman858 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oriah said:


> No point to an intake fan...


I beg to differ.... I use matched intake and exhaust fans so that the tent walls don't get sucked in or blow out. It will make the tent last a lot longer.


----------



## swenoone (Oct 27, 2012)

passive intake, man


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Oct 27, 2012)

passive for odor control ! i have 3 exhausts and one passive filtered intake


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 27, 2012)

smokey bacon said:


> Thats some grow Wheels619


thank u. as for ur fan question. i would get a fan based on cfm ratings. the quieter fans generally cost 2-3 times as more as a regular loud inline. but the louder inline will generally be stronger airflow. i use a 6 inch inline fan and its in my bedroom. i cant hear it from outside the room with the door closed. a good hydrofarm 6 inch inline fan should run u no more than 80 bucks on ebay or amazon including shipping. the maxfan is about 2-3 times as much but its a lot quieter than the classic style fan.

400 cfm classic style. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Inline-Fan-Active-Air-Hydrofarm-400-CFM-Duct-Exhaust-Blower-ACDF6-New-in-box-/190731782721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c68800a41

334 cfm max fan
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CanFan-Max-Fan-6-Can-Fan-Inline-6-inch-Max-Hydroponics-/350549280569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519e5d8739

just depends on how much u feel like spending really.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oriah said:


> No point to an intake fan...


always a point to an intake fan. if ran to a window it can lower ur temps drastically compared to having a completely passive system.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 27, 2012)

smokey bacon said:


> If l grow in a closet how am l gonna get air in then??? at least air from the surrounding area


how much would u mind cutting a 6 inch hole in some drywall? ur best bet for exhaust. 6 inch hole in the ceiling to exhaust the air into the crawl space or attic.


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi:All
well have 2 5" holes cut out of the bottom of the closet(for passive ventilation) will see how its goes without an intake fan for the moment money a factor at the moment. The thing is now l had the passive idea in my head so cut the holes in the middle of my closet floor(is this ok position wise) and have a 4" hole cut in the top right hand side of the closet to the smaller closet above for venting with a gap in the doors to allow air to escape into my room U see its in my bed room and dont want to be blown out of it with noise it dosent have to be wispier quite neither lm looking at this kit 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250582211963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
What U think??
I have to correct my closet space size wrong in a previous post 

its 760mm wide(30 inches) 440mm deep(17.5 inches) and just over 5f in height 
will this be ok to run a 400W HPS without burning the place up lol

I have to say this is a really great thread and awesome help the information and help here is fantastic


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 29, 2012)

im not so sure the fan u chose is the best bang for ur buck. they have no mention of cfm ratings or anything. 

i would spend a wee bit more money to get a better quality fan. try to get something with aq steel housing and an airflow rate. i think u guys use ###m2/hr. instead of cfm's the higher the rating the better the fan. u need at least 180 cfms or the equivalent in the ###m2/hr. try for a 4 inch or 100mm fan and filter combo. A GOOD ONE WILL BE ROUGHLY 150 US DOLLARS OR 90-100 UK.


----------



## smokey bacon (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats the size lm going for the 100mm(4 inch) and its the £100 mark so this will be all good


----------



## swenoone (Oct 30, 2012)

what cfm rating or m³/h fan are you looking at? all I see is 4'' (the size) not the power of the fan..


----------



## thathighlife (Nov 4, 2012)

using master kush and random bag seed..26 plants total, half will probably end up male. lets say i have 18 females. is that too many to try and scrog with in a 4"*8"*7" Height. first time trying this. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would also obviously not be able to remove the plants from the tent once they began to flower. Does is sound like a bad idea for me to try this? Should I just stick to SOG instead? 2 1000 w hps for light. i wouldn't put screen over them until they went in to the tent to flower. Let me know what you all think. Thanks


----------



## rbeez88 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Scroggerz!!!

Been a while since i dropped a post here, thought i'd let you know i'm about to flower my new girl, feel free to pop on over to my linked thread

Day 26 Veg Jack Herer x Skunk


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 7, 2012)

thathighlife said:


> using master kush and random bag seed..26 plants total, half will probably end up male. lets say i have 18 females. is that too many to try and scrog with in a 4"*8"*7" Height. first time trying this. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would also obviously not be able to remove the plants from the tent once they began to flower. Does is sound like a bad idea for me to try this? Should I just stick to SOG instead? 2 1000 w hps for light. i wouldn't put screen over them until they went in to the tent to flower. Let me know what you all think. Thanks


are u vegging the females out to fill the screen? also a nice way to water if ur soil or coco is to use a flood table and use it for drain to waste/ when i screened my 4x8 i used one and it emptied into a bucket that just i tossed afterwards. if u cant remove them to water them that ur not gonna be left with very many options. more plants equals less veg time.


----------



## rbeez88 (Nov 8, 2012)

FM, got some amazing plants going there! cant wait to see the end product of your scrog!!! Im currently doing 25 plants, this time im building my scrog with bamboo canes!!! should be complete by next week


----------



## rbeez88 (Nov 8, 2012)

doesnt work


----------



## TheNaturalist (Nov 9, 2012)

If you low stress train your plants well enough you dont need a screen 

View attachment 2404736


----------



## mikethegrower (Nov 9, 2012)

When training an indica dominant strain under the screen do you keep it close to the screen untill after the stretch and then let it grow vertical? Is there still enough vertical growth after the stretch to make sure the buds are all above the screen? Thanks


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 10, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> If you low stress train your plants well enough you dont need a screen
> 
> View attachment 2404736


I agree


----------



## rbeez88 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## creaturesea (Nov 10, 2012)

Its been about 7 weeks flowering now, and it's looking pretty ready. Some signs are there that it is, but I would like some other more experienced opinions to make sure! 

What do ya'll think?

First grow, getting stoked to harvest!


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 10, 2012)

creaturesea said:


> Its been about 7 weeks flowering now, and it's looking pretty ready. Some signs are there that it is, but I would like some other more experienced opinions to make sure!
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> First grow, getting stoked to harvest!


Not ready yet, you will be very disappointed if you chop soon, three weeks to fatten up and finish.

regards,


----------



## creaturesea (Nov 10, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> Not ready yet, you will be very disappointed if you chop soon, three weeks to fatten up and finish.
> 
> regards,


Oh whoa, thanks! I'll wait then for sure. So it's ok that the leaves are browning a little and getting that shimmery brown color on top of the leaves? Also, that the hairs have mostly turned brown as well?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 10, 2012)

The hairs will brown and recede that's when you get all your weight so be patient! also looks like you was running pretty high nutes so i would start flushing as well.The browning you speak of is nute burn what your after is yellowing of lower leaves to the top as it finishes. The result will be a good burning and tasting herb.Get a good scope and look at the trichomes you want all them to be cloudy with most turning to amber then she's ready!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 12, 2012)

This is my very first grow and I used 432 watts of T5's only in 5 gal airpots.My friend that has grow for a few years looked at them yesterday and told me they are rock hard bud's and very sticky and he thought 12 to 15 ounces cured.It's day 54 and they're showing some amber so it's 48 hours of dark after lights out tonight and Wednesday night chop.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 12, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> This is my very first grow and I used 432 watts of T5's only in 5 gal airpots.My friend that has grow for a few years looked at them yesterday and told me they are rock hard bud's and very sticky and he thought 12 to 15 ounces cured.It's day 54 and they're showing some amber so it's 48 hours of dark after lights out tonight and Wednesday night chop.


mmm. id say that much and more if u flowered with an hps but that shit is looking nice. remember. dont get ur hopes up on yield yet. becuz even dence bud has the chance to shrink to half its size once cured and dried. u should pull at least 8-9 oz with fluorescence. looks ballin man. keep up the good work. 

also the only reason i say dont get ur hopes up is becuz i had a screen i thought to be about 8 oz and once cured was a little more than half what i expected.


----------



## Jay_normous (Nov 13, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> If you low stress train your plants well enough you dont need a screen
> 
> View attachment 2404736


Im currently trying the exact same thing, I love scrogging but though id give some serious LST a try with some wire covered in soft foam...
All good so far.... Beginners luck id say


----------



## trichomedome (Nov 14, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2405176View attachment 2405177View attachment 2405178View attachment 2405179View attachment 2405180


Ur getting it together nicely rbeez. Hiya to eveyone i know


----------



## MagikNinja (Nov 14, 2012)

ok guys im waiting for my big bang fem seeds from greenhouse (indica dom 70%) to germinate and ive been reading this thread, i love it! so much information... but im 3 days in an only make it to page 200 lol. this is my first scrog and first grow but with everything ive learned on this thread and others since ive spent the last couple months researching before considering myself ready to start this project, i should be able to get some nice results (fingers crossed). anyways i only started germinating yesterday between damp peices of paper towel in a tupperwear tucked away in my closet. the beans havent split yet but hopefully they will soon!! ill keep updating on here as i go, ill try and figure out how to start a journal, id like t0 get a perpetual crop once a month going, but with only 1-2 plants each at least untill i get this all figured out in practice and not just theory and work out a nice setup since money and room and a little tight right now! again awesome thread thanks woodsman!


----------



## MagikNinja (Nov 14, 2012)

good news, both the seeds i started germinating 23 hours ago split and had little root tips poking out s0 i planted them. so far so good i guess!


----------



## Bumbaclat (Dec 1, 2012)

Harvest day:













It feels weird to cut them at first. Destroying something you tried so hard to make nice.







the aftermath. Time re-string the SCROG for my next round of clones







The silver lining to destroying your grow.


----------



## Weedle1 (Dec 2, 2012)

I need some expert advice.. Does this screen look about ready to switch? I'm growing kalichakra which is a mostly sativa strain so it stretches quite a bit. I have a 400w and a 600w in a 4.5x4.5 tent.

Also, there are 6 plants in 5 gallon pots, does that sound like enough soil? I was planning on having 9 plants but 3 didn't work out.

Also, where the 400w is, the light doesn't quite get all the way to the edges, so should I raise the light? it's about 10 inches from the screen right now.

Any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## trichomedome (Dec 3, 2012)

Weedle1 said:


> I need some expert advice.. Does this screen look about ready to switch? I'm growing kalichakra which is a mostly sativa strain so it stretches quite a bit. I have a 400w and a 600w in a 4.5x4.5 tent.
> 
> Also, there are 6 plants in 5 gallon pots, does that sound like enough soil? I was planning on having 9 plants but 3 didn't work out.
> 
> ...


Not in my opinion budy, let the stems grow through the screen then keep tucking under to control there hight, when the screen is full then flip, tucking under to control hight till after the streach. Atb Tcd


----------



## QuackQuack (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm interested to know what people are yielding per square foot. I'm just starting to grow indoors in Oregon, where I can legally grow 6 plants. One friend grows his indoor plants big - about 5 feet tall. But I think under HPS lights, the bottoms of those plants are so far away from the light that they yield little. I'm thinking about growing the plants big, but not vertically, rather horizontally under a SCroG. So I'm wondering, if I dedicate 3' X 3' per plant, or 54 square feet of grow space for 6 plants, what could I expect in yield? What are other people getting?


----------



## newmanhax (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be starting my first SCROG screen soon seedlings are doing alright and switching to DWC this week, check out my journal its been a bump ride so far!


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 10, 2012)

QuackQuack said:


> I'm interested to know what people are yielding per square foot. I'm just starting to grow indoors in Oregon, where I can legally grow 6 plants. One friend grows his indoor plants big - about 5 feet tall. But I think under HPS lights, the bottoms of those plants are so far away from the light that they yield little. I'm thinking about growing the plants big, but not vertically, rather horizontally under a SCroG. So I'm wondering, if I dedicate 3' X 3' per plant, or 54 square feet of grow space for 6 plants, what could I expect in yield? What are other people getting?


My first scrog, 6 plants, in a tent 1.2(m) x 1.2 x 1.8, I yielded over 24oz


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 10, 2012)

rbeez88 said:


> My first scrog, 6 plants, in a tent 1.2(m) x 1.2 x 1.8, I yielded over 24oz


Yeah, my first I ran 5 plants and got pretty much the same. Scrog is the shit. 
Looking to double that this round.


Here's the scrog I'm working on right now. 
4' x 8' tent.
4 600watt air cooled lights.
14 AutoFlowering plants. 
4' x 8' Scrog.
















Here's a picture of my first run during harvest. So far this current run is looking a LOT better.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2012)

One plant SCRoG


----------



## Taviddude (Dec 11, 2012)

How long did you Veg that girl?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> How long did you Veg that girl?


It was a re-veg first then I vegged her for about 6 weeks


----------



## james gordon (Dec 11, 2012)

okie guys im new to this thread, hopefully no hijacking anything. i have an outdoor scrog going thats pretty fucking big tbh lol. its my second scrog (first time growing outdoors) sprouted aug/september just flipper her this week. unfortunatly there are a few runaways on the screen that are too far gone to train back under but thankfully i got them to the far corners to go up up and away. ill get pics on here soon so you can see my girl and hopefully give me a little hand or input on what you think/suggestions to help things i may have missed. THANK YOU


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 14, 2012)

How you flip outside...?? Sounds cool though, look forward to the pics...


----------



## zrsh (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

First time using scrog!! I will keep you guys updated.
View attachment 2442206
Amnesia Haze


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 14, 2012)

Taviddude said:


> Yeah, my first I ran 5 plants and got pretty much the same. Scrog is the shit.
> Looking to double that this round.
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fav scrog set up to date.. Love the notes on P.H. and E.C. too..!
Look forward to more pics...




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> One plant SCRoG
> View attachment 2438139View attachment 2438140View attachment 2438138
> View attachment 2438137


Fine example of what a great scrog can produce...



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was a re-veg first then I vegged her for about 6 weeks


She must be special to re-veg..?? what strain is she.... looks beautiful... 



zrsh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First time using scrog!! I will keep you guys updated.
> View attachment 2442206
> Amnesia Haze


Looks just perfect mate, welcome to scrogging..!


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 15, 2012)

@ Jay it is a special one, it was a seed my mom gave me from her Sour Diesel, she passed away before I could finish it so she never got to smoke it. My mom passed 2 years ago so I been keep this one around in memory of my Mom. I call it Mamadude cause that was my mom's nickname! I only started growing because she asked me to when she was sick with brain cancer.

I know my mom is watching over me and that is way my plant is a beauty just like my mom.

Peace

FM


----------



## Jay_normous (Dec 15, 2012)

sorry to hear that bud, doing a nice job growing....


----------



## TheNaturalist (Dec 15, 2012)

​


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> View attachment 2443616
> View attachment 2443617​



Nice but turn your pics. Unless you are growing sideways, in which case I would like to see that setup.


----------



## theo212 (Dec 15, 2012)

here's my plants, hope you like em. hurrah for SCROG!!!!!
STRAWBERRY COUGH x TAHOE OG 
Veg. Week 4 
View attachment 2443998

View attachment 2443999

View attachment 2444000 

for more info and week 1 thru 3 pics click here--------->https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog25517-grow-2-kushmans-strawberry-cough.html


----------



## theo212 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quick question for all the veteran SCROG growers out there: i'm having trouble figuring when to switch to flower-- i've heard everything from when the screen is 50%-80% filled switch to 12/12. what d'you guys do, thoughts?


----------



## TheNaturalist (Dec 16, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Nice but turn your pics. Unless you are growing sideways, in which case I would like to see that setup.


haha sorry i dont know why roll it up turns all my vertical pics horizontal...


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 16, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> haha sorry i dont know why roll it up turns all my vertical pics horizontal...


That's weird, do the pics look upright when you are viewing them on your computer?


----------



## TheNaturalist (Dec 16, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> That's weird, do the pics look upright when you are viewing them on your computer?


Yeah check it out, this is a screenshot of when I look at the file of one of those pics on my mac, you can see it hasnt been edited since before I posted it and it is the right way up...

​


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 16, 2012)

TheNaturalist said:


> Yeah check it out, this is a screenshot of when I look at the file of one of those pics on my mac, you can see it hasnt been edited since before I posted it and it is the right way up...
> 
> View attachment 2444576​


Oh it's a Mac, that's your problem right there.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Oh it's a Mac, that's your problem right there.


bahaha. lmfao.


----------



## dabumps (Dec 20, 2012)

When do you clean underneath the screen?


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 21, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @ Jay it is a special one, it was a seed my mom gave me from her Sour Diesel, she passed away before I could finish it so she never got to smoke it. My mom passed 2 years ago so I been keep this one around in memory of my Mom. I call it Mamadude cause that was my mom's nickname! I only started growing because she asked me to when she was sick with brain cancer.
> 
> I know my mom is watching over me and that is way my plant is a beauty just like my mom.
> 
> ...



I hope you are well brother.


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 22, 2012)

dabumps said:


> When do you clean underneath the screen?


start after 4/5 weeks of bloom


----------



## Mechanical (Dec 22, 2012)

theo212 said:


> Quick question for all the veteran SCROG growers out there: i'm having trouble figuring when to switch to flower-- i've heard everything from when the screen is 50%-80% filled switch to 12/12. what d'you guys do, thoughts?


That is a strain dependant question. If its going to stretch like crazy you should flip earlier so you dont have a problem keeping an even canopy. Obviously if its not going to stretch much you should fill more of your screen during veg to utilize all your space. Probably the hardest part of scrogging..


----------



## jimithewop (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey fellas i was wondering if my canopy is full enough to flip what do you think?


----------



## bigboybuds (Dec 23, 2012)

Howdy folks!! Didnt know there was a scrog club.. This is my current grow.. 1 month veg.. Scrog is 3x3 ft, about 2.5 ft high. with 2 inch holes. 2 plants underneath in 5 gal pots. On wheels. 1K HPS Aircooled hood. Left side is a strain I call Stinkberry. Right is Great White Shark from Green House Seeds. Just started week 3 today. 

 View attachment 2453583


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought its time to chime in with my Monster girl 

Here she is at day 42 or 44, she is currently riding on day 45.













Sample piece to make sure inside of cola is healthy. A1 OK


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope everyone enjoys their Christmas!

View attachment 2454210View attachment 2454211View attachment 2454212


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking good Flowa guess i need to run back to your thread and have a peek!last time i seen that gurl she was a baby! lol


----------



## flowamasta (Dec 25, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Looking good Flowa guess i need to run back to your thread and have a peek!last time i seen that gurl she was a baby! lol


lol feel free!! things happen pretty quick in my thread


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 26, 2012)

flow and fm, fecking legends you are! Long time it has been! Ladies looking good, I'll hafta see where Im at, I believe Im almost close to my final flush, pics should be up soon (=


----------



## rbeez88 (Dec 28, 2012)

so this is where im at (=


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 5, 2013)

Funs about to start 2x4 screen, 4ft 4 bulb t5 veg, 600w hps flower, 2 C99's topped yesterday, organic, and 2'' till the screen. Wish me luck!!

View attachment 2467935View attachment 2467934


----------



## Roll&Grow (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Im Startinga New Grow, PLaning to use Scrog.

Using Dinafem Cheese & OG Kush.

View attachment 2469285

This is the Screen im using.

Here is The Journal  All Advice and Coments are Welcomed !!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/605766-new-grow-dinafem-o-g.html


----------



## zrsh (Jan 7, 2013)

View attachment 2470049View attachment 2470050View attachment 2470051

Hi guys!
Almost 1 week into flower! Enjoy!


----------



## thafoot (Jan 8, 2013)

hey guys this girl will be my first attempt at scrog. im wondering tho which way i should continue to train her. originally i planned on wrapping her around the bucket slowly. but now i am thinking to just keep her tied down in one direction. any ideas? wrapping her around the bucket would be more difficult.


----------



## thafoot (Jan 8, 2013)

TheNaturalist said:


> View attachment 2443616
> View attachment 2443617​


hey man do you know what strain that is? ive got a bagseed ive been growing and it looks very similar to that. odds are its not but MAYBE right?


----------



## zrsh (Jan 8, 2013)

thafoot said:


> View attachment 2471189 hey guys this girl will be my first attempt at scrog. im wondering tho which way i should continue to train her. originally i planned on wrapping her around the bucket slowly. but now i am thinking to just keep her tied down in one direction. any ideas? wrapping her around the bucket would be more difficult.


You can train her on different directions. Specially with the main top. My main top is almost on a spiral kind of shape.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Why is this so dead...

btw how long till I chop?!


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 11, 2013)

I,ve no scrog to show off just yet but my girls, Liberty Haze, Pure power plant ans OG Dead head are a couple of weeks off from being scrogged..!!


----------



## dapio (Jan 11, 2013)

Dual 4x4 Scrogs going atm wanted to finally try a one plant monster. Have my support screen as well. Vegging is taking awhile could it be from the glass on the hoods? I've never used them before, but the temperature was so beautiful I couldn't resist to try.


----------



## delvite (Jan 12, 2013)

just for laughs  ......................
[video=youtube;mRSWAOlDrKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRSWAOlDrKs[/video]
.............. delvite


----------



## 2easy (Jan 14, 2013)

cinderella bx1 (mosca)

























1 plant



















smells like raspberries. its bloody amazing. makes me hungry being around her


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Jan 15, 2013)

*

I posted this already on the wrong forum. I see this is where the real scroggers hide!

Hey everyone.
I am about to start a ScrOG grow and have a question for the more experienced ScrOG growers. My question is what type of topping training method should I use so I don't fill up my entire canopy. I will have roughly a 4x4 screen and am currently sprouting 9 ak-47 seeds to go into it. I was thinking that I will top to get 2 main stems and run them horizontally to the center of the screen so the main colas all sit perfectly under the light and all net pots for the plants will be on the edge of the screen. Any ideas or suggestions? Should I fim instead? And keep them in their own area? also, I forgot where I read this ,but, I saw that you only need 1 square foot per plant. That may have been a clone system. Maybe someone could clarify for me. I have a net well insert that looks like this image. &#8203;http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server2600/abaff/products/1086/images/2347/3__x_3__Net_Well__68426.1327351379.1024.1024.jpg. Any ideas on plant placement, topping, and LST thats involved woould be phenomenal
Thanks everyone!


​
*


----------



## delvite (Jan 16, 2013)

new upates in my signature if anyone wants a peek


----------



## zrsh (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lyER_RJlsk0]http://youtu.be/lyER_RJlsk0[/video]

1st Video Update! Enjoy!


----------



## trumpy (Jan 18, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> *
> 
> I posted this already on the wrong forum. I see this is where the real scroggers hide!
> 
> ...


Topping once should be more than sufficient with that many plants in a 4 by 4. When scrogging the mains become not really mains as they lose apical dominance. Place the plants so you get even coverage not so the mains all go to the middle. I would try and fill the screen before flipping if its your first scrogging. If its serious seeds ak you have picked a good strain to work with. Top them. Let them grow to the screen and stretch them out.


----------



## zrsh (Jan 18, 2013)

I am also thinking about top only once next time. I think it will be easy'r to make an even canopy.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 18, 2013)

Just keeping this thread updated with my c99's vegging out. Hopefully got about 2 more weeks to fill the 2x4 screen before the flipping..

View attachment 2485722View attachment 2485723View attachment 2485724


----------



## ynkessuck247 (Jan 18, 2013)

View attachment 2485979

9 days into flowering. This is my frist scrog grow/attempt. I think the screen might be too high for the plants. Does anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## zrsh (Jan 19, 2013)

ynkessuck247 said:


> I think the screen might be too high for the plants. Does anyone agree/disagree?


I think the screen is too small for the plants. Height looks ok!


----------



## ynkessuck247 (Jan 19, 2013)

okay that can be fixed easily. Just gotta add to the screen. Thank you for your thoughts though.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 19, 2013)

ynkessuck247 said:


> okay that can be fixed easily. Just gotta add to the screen. Thank you for your thoughts though.


Dude I think rep is useless but you are gettin some just for that ass kicking, truth revealing and wisdom filled name.


----------



## ynkessuck247 (Jan 19, 2013)

All day, everyday !


----------



## zrsh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys! Just made a video for my journal! Enjoy fellow scroggers! 
[video=youtube;TeqU7uJEmfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeqU7uJEmfY[/video]


----------



## Roll&Grow (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello RIU.

I have a question i was doing a Single Strain Scrog (Cheese), But as i moved it into the room i notece i could fit the OG Kush also, So the question is this Can you multi-strain scrog , both straing are 8 wk cycle,

Here are some pics:

View attachment 2495192View attachment 2495194

Thanks


----------



## zrsh (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Roll&Grow, you can. But with my little experience,I think its easier to do with same strain because "growth patterns" are almost the same.


----------



## trumpy (Jan 25, 2013)

I scrog up to 6 different strains at a time with no issues. It can get a little funky if you accidently throw a 14 week landrace in with 9 week strains but for strains with similar finishing times it works out great.

The pics of the further along plants are ak and atf. And the other pics are 5 different strains one of which is a Vietnamese landrace


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 25, 2013)

trumpy said:


> I scrog up to 6 different strains at a time with no issues. It can get a little funky if you accidently throw a 14 week landrace in with 9 week strains but for strains with similar finishing times it works out great.
> 
> The pics of the further along plants are ak and atf. And the other pics are 5 different strains one of which is a Vietnamese landrace


nice setup. how many light are you running? whats the wattage per and total? whats the yield like. i was considering doing something like this but the veg time kills me. how long is your veg time on average?


----------



## trumpy (Jan 25, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> nice setup. how many light are you running? whats the wattage per and total? whats the yield like. i was considering doing something like this but the veg time kills me. how long is your veg time on average?


Thanks, its two rooms with 2,000 watts each. One side is 4 ft 8 by 8 ft 5 due to space considerations and the other side is a full 5 by 10. The veg plants for the next round are about 12 inches topped when I harvest and its about 6 weeks before I flip the next round. The veg time is a killer but its better with two rooms staggered. I can yeild up to a g per w with no co2 if I am growing the right strain but its usually significantly less - more like .7


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 25, 2013)

trumpy said:


> Thanks, its two rooms with 2,000 watts each. One side is 4 ft 8 by 8 ft 5 due to space considerations and the other side is a full 5 by 10. The veg plants for the next round are about 12 inches topped when I harvest and its about 6 weeks before I flip the next round. The veg time is a killer but its better with two rooms staggered. I can yeild up to a g per w with no co2 if I am growing the right strain but its usually significantly less - more like .7


im actually going to build a 16x12ft room with 4000 watts in it and hopefully 2000 watt veg. your shit is def impressive tho. ill give you that. so your saying you pull about 6 with 4 1000 watters? or is my math off? lol. could be with this blue dream.  how are your lights powered if you dont mind me asking? 4 lights is a lot of juice at one time. do you use a 220 lighting controller or anything?


----------



## trumpy (Jan 25, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> im actually going to build a 16x12ft room with 4000 watts in it and hopefully 2000 watt veg. your shit is def impressive tho. ill give you that. so your saying you pull about 6 with 4 1000 watters? or is my math off? lol. could be with this blue dream.  how are your lights powered if you dont mind me asking? 4 lights is a lot of juice at one time. do you use a 220 lighting controller or anything?


The math is correct. The power is all 120 - I had an electrician come in and put in 5 20 amp circuits. For the lighting controller I just use basic digital timers. If I set them all exactly they only drift about a minute apart over the course of a bloom which is fine by me. Speaking of blue dream I was recently gifted a cut of it that is supposed to be a monster. Hopefully that round can get hit that g per w mark!


----------



## billy4479 (Jan 29, 2013)

So I thought I join this thread im doing my second scrog I have 4 400s over a 9 x 3 foot space my net stands 3 feet tall so I can veg in a defenent room than slide under the net than give them a couple weeks to become one with the net ...My last grow was the first grow in my life with out any sign of popcorn growth or small buds thank you scrog


----------



## trumpy (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome to the scrog!


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

2 C99's 2 days into the stretch..


----------



## zrsh (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys! 4 weeks on flowering! More photos and videos on my journal!


----------



## IgnatiusWakefield (Jan 31, 2013)

This is such an easy method buy i still can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

IgnatiusWakefield said:


> This is such an easy method buy i still can't wrap my head around it.


What exactly do you not understand?


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 2, 2013)

*14 Autoflowers. 
4x8 scrog. 
4 lights. 2,200 Watts HPS.
2352 Grams. 5.25 pounds
**1.07 GPW. *


----------



## trumpy (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet setup taviddude. Could you elaborate on your system a bit it looks similar to something I was thinking of doing with 4 by 8 trays flood and drain with the roots just hanging out between net pots.


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 6, 2013)

trumpy said:


> Sweet setup taviddude. Could you elaborate on your system a bit it looks similar to something I was thinking of doing with 4 by 8 trays flood and drain with the roots just hanging out between net pots.


Yeah Man, there's not much to elaborate on. It's all in the log. I go through everything in the start of the grow. Diagrams and all. 
I would love to go with 4x8 trays but they cost about 5-7 times what it cost me to build this setup. It was just cheaper.
Peace.
Tav.


----------



## ArCaned (Feb 6, 2013)

fucking epic grow, nice work


ps i like the shrooms in the last pic ;D


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 6, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> Yeah Man, there's not much to elaborate on. It's all in the log. I go through everything in the start of the grow. Diagrams and all.
> I would love to go with 4x8 trays but they cost about 5-7 times what it cost me to build this setup. It was just cheaper.
> Peace.
> Tav.


just a tip a 4x8 tray wont fit in a 4x8 tent.  i tried a 4x8 tent is ment to fit a 3x6 table. i know i called bullshit also. a 3x6 is about 130 new but if you look on craigslist you can find one for about 80-100.


----------



## THE REAL KENNY POWERS (Feb 11, 2013)

what is better to use the green plastic screen with smaller holes or a wider sectioned string one, i used a green fence last time and the squares were about 1 inch , and it worked and supported them well.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 11, 2013)

*UPDATE first day 12/12








need advice on nutes*


----------



## Taviddude (Feb 11, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> just a tip a 4x8 tray wont fit in a 4x8 tent.  i tried a 4x8 tent is ment to fit a 3x6 table. i know i called bullshit also. a 3x6 is about 130 new but if you look on craigslist you can find one for about 80-100.


I've heard that, but actually bought a tent guaranteed to fit a 4x8 tray just in case. It's oversized in that respect. 
Still too rich for my blood.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 13, 2013)

new thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/624309-wheels-not-wheels.html#post8675990


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 13, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> I've heard that, but actually bought a tent guaranteed to fit a 4x8 tray just in case. It's oversized in that respect.
> Still too rich for my blood.


very nice. i didnt. lmao.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 15, 2013)

View attachment 2526262
View attachment 2526264
View attachment 2526265View attachment 2526268View attachment 2526270
View attachment 2526266View attachment 2526267View attachment 2526269


----------



## Loonquawl (Feb 15, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> View attachment 2526264


My next grow will be a C99.
What percent of the fill was from the stretch? Never mind, i found the journal.
I am just finishing a cinex and she didnt stretch that much at all. I could have veg'd it a few more days.


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I could have vegged a few more days as well. There are a few c99s from Female Seeds going on. The non scrog stretched alot but his was under a 250 dual arc so its hard to tell but I don't feel like mine stretched much under a 600w HPS. In the past 72hrs from today(Day 19 Flower) one cola from the more indica looking plant stretched .5" and the sativa looking cola stretched 1". Right now I'm hoping they stretch a little more so I can have some nice sized buds above the screen..


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 16, 2013)

three plant 2000 watt 4x8 scrog. northern lights/skunk#1, blueberry gum and a pineapple express.
View attachment 2528526


----------



## Bumbaclat (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got some under lighting running in this grow






I was thinking about leaving a little of the bud down there, rather than cleaning out the whole area. Thoughts?


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 18, 2013)

Bumbaclat said:


> I've got some under lighting running in this grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't suggest it. Plants can't process light underneath the leaf. That's where the spores are for C02 uptake if I'm not mistaken. Those lights would be better used on the sides. You want to get all your buds above the screen to reduce the risk of mold cause I don't know about yours but my screen has a layer of fan leaves directly underneath.
I have never done this though but I'm always in search of new methods to increase yield so I Googled it and read nothing but negative things about it. Some people say it can damage them and some say it just won't help at all but out of about 10 threads on under lighting there were no positives for it. Hope this helps and long live the scroggers


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 19, 2013)

day 8 flower update


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering what the scroggers of RIU thought of what I got going on. The question is if I should flip my babies to 12/12 now. They are looking pretty good to me, but, what are the more experienced guys doing this think? Here are some pics for you browse through:


Thanks for the input in advanced guys!


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 24, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering what the scroggers of RIU thought of what I got going on. The question is if I should flip my babies to 12/12 now. They are looking pretty good to me, but, what are the more experienced guys doing this think? Here are some pics for you browse through:
> View attachment 2540367View attachment 2540368View attachment 2540369View attachment 2540370
> ...


let them grow another week roughly then tuck them one final time and then flower them.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Feb 24, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> Canna Connoiseur said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone!
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I was kind of thinking the same thing. Because only a few tops are able to get through at the moment.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## zrsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi guys! Here is a video of my baby. 
1 *Big *Amnesia Haze. Still 4 weeks to go!! Enjoy.

[video=youtube;wH43_GBmLek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH43_GBmLek[/video]


----------



## medichronic (Feb 27, 2013)

ok so i am 6 weeks into veg and ready to flip to 12/12 what i want to know is how long after i flip the lights do i keep tucking tops under the screen ? i read some whare that i should keep training for the first 2 weeks of flower then let them go ? also i read during that time i should raise my lights as to promote the plant to strech ? .....any advice will help as you know this is a verry crucial time thanks...


----------



## zrsh (Feb 28, 2013)

medichronic said:


> ok so i am 6 weeks into veg and ready to flip to 12/12 what i want to know is how long after i flip the lights do i keep tucking tops under the screen ? i read some whare that i should keep training for the first 2 weeks of flower then let them go ? also i read during that time i should raise my lights as to promote the plant to strech ? .....any advice will help as you know this is a verry crucial time thanks...


I stopped training after light switching, and 95% of the screen was filled. I think (but I'm new on this) if you keep putting the tops under the screen you gonna loose bud size. I think the stretch should be natural from plant. (Sativas grow more than Indicas) Unless you are limited in space. Hope it helps!


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 28, 2013)

medichronic said:


> ok so i am 6 weeks into veg and ready to flip to 12/12 what i want to know is how long after i flip the lights do i keep tucking tops under the screen ? i read some whare that i should keep training for the first 2 weeks of flower then let them go ? also i read during that time i should raise my lights as to promote the plant to strech ? .....any advice will help as you know this is a verry crucial time thanks...


its all strain dependent. if you have a sativa that will tripple in size id fill the svreen about 60%-70% then flower them. tucking once a week in and possibly another a week later if they stretch a lot. indicas i let flower from the get go. maybe one tuck 4 days in or so and thats it. also with indicas i fill about 85% before flowering.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 1, 2013)

medichronic said:


> ok so i am 6 weeks into veg and ready to flip to 12/12 what i want to know is how long after i flip the lights do i keep tucking tops under the screen ? i read some whare that i should keep training for the first 2 weeks of flower then let them go ? also i read during that time i should raise my lights as to promote the plant to strech ? .....any advice will help as you know this is a verry crucial time thanks...


I am literally just finishing up the main stretch now entering the 3rd week
Your going to have to retuck all your tops every day for the first 14-21 days.
youll kind of get a sense of when to stop and let them go
as for raising your light to make it stretch i wouldnt do that and if you do i wouldnt do it any longer than the first week or two. 
your plant needs strong light or it will get stringy spindly stems and buds
Check my signature to see how my stretch went


----------



## Bwok (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread is amazing
All of you have sold me on the SCROG idea, I have been on the fence about it until reading about 100 pages of this thread. So, Im setting up my 20x36x60 tent for SCROG as of today with Cinderella99 and Spicy White Devil I just germinated. I cant wait to contribute to this with my first SCROG using the various random lighting that I have acquired over the past few years. Blackstar 240W, Cidly 180w and 150w HPS. Hopefully I will get some good results. Keep it up, you guys rule.


----------



## delvite (Mar 4, 2013)

info bump  .......................................................... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/516890-delvite-scrog-guide.html


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going to try the SCRoG method again, hopefully with better results this time: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/630419-scrog-revisited.html#post8768839


----------



## Mainelybudz (Mar 6, 2013)

my first try at a scrog. the last screen is for in a few weeks after inducing flowering. the screens should be around a foot to 15 inches appart.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

video/info bump.............................................. .......[video=youtube;p8NtFal0wU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NtFal0wU0[/video]


----------



## dapio (Mar 8, 2013)

Mainelybudz said:


> View attachment 2556266View attachment 2556267View attachment 2556268View attachment 2556269View attachment 2556270
> my first try at a scrog. the last screen is for in a few weeks after inducing flowering. the screens should be around a foot to 15 inches appart.


Going to be a nice one keep those tops even and nuke them with light !


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 11, 2013)

visit the thread in my sig
*




*


----------



## Mainelybudz (Mar 13, 2013)

Mainelybudz said:


> View attachment 2556266View attachment 2556267View attachment 2556268View attachment 2556269View attachment 2556270
> my first try at a scrog. the last screen is for in a few weeks after inducing flowering. the screens should be around a foot to 15 inches appart.


New screen is up now.


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

Mainelybudz said:


> View attachment 2567614View attachment 2567615View attachment 2567616View attachment 2567617
> 
> New screen is up now.


looking gr8


----------



## Roll&Grow (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Amigos, So im kind of new in the scrog, this is my first grow and 1st scrog, and have few questions.

I have 4 Strains: (All Fem)

Og Kush
Cheese
White Widow
G13 X Skunk.

They are on day 10 of flowering, and i have some questions.

First: When do i stop training i know they will keep strechig for 3 weeks , so do i keep training for all of the first 3 weeks of flowering?

Second: When do i Trim all the leafs on the bottom of the screen ?

Third: Should i take clone soff in the 2 week of flowering or i can wait until the 3 week ?

Here are some pics:

 
 


Sorry for the Pic Quality, was in a hurry when took them  

Thanks


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

scrogging means filling you screen 80% then flipping, all your training should be done before you flower as it does stress the plants


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

hi every one im doing my first proper grow and have read all of this thread(it took days lol)and im going to do a scrog grow ive got everything i will need and ive germed g13 pineapple express and ghs white rhino,my grow room is 3.5ft wide 7ft long and 6.5ft high,i havent put my screen in yet as i need to lst my plants first im going to make them grow laying down and let the lower branches get longer and when they are big enough train them to fill the screen,they are in 5gallon pots with canna coco pro,i have a 600w mh light for veg then i'll put my hps bulb in when its time to flower,i am also using dutch pro coco nutes grow and bloom then im going to add explode and canna 13/14,i think i have all the nutes i need,i have helped my bro with a grow using g13 pe,ghs wr and some other strains and i have also experimented with bagseed grows to help me get a little experience before i got the proper equipment,nutes etc,i wouldnt of even contemplated doing a scrog if it wasnt for woodsman,lbh,and seeing scottys grow with pe was one of the best grows ive seen,THANKYOU!! all you guys who have given there experiences on this thread as you have made a newb feel confident in doing a scrog and getting yields what would of been unimaginable before i read this,i will post pics on my grow as it progresses but ive only just put them in the coco after germination,my advice to any newbs would be to read this thread and copy the bits that you think will benefit your grow and paste on to your notepad,word or pictures and save on your files,i have loads on file so can look at them when ever i want.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Roll&Grow said:


> Hello Amigos, So im kind of new in the scrog, this is my first grow and 1st scrog, and have few questions.
> 
> I have 4 Strains: (All Fem)
> 
> ...


excellent choice of strains but i think you have flipped too early,you should of filled the screen by at least 80% first,you will still have some bud at the end of it but you could of increased your yield by filling the screen first till full or nearly full then flipped 12/12 because you wouldnt have to train that much as you would have already trained in the veg period as i think putting any form of stress while flowering could decrease your yield,but im not experienced at all im just going by what ive read on here and only just starting my first scrog now,im going to grow blue cheese,white urkle or widow and g13 purple haze on my next grow,imagine how nice that screen will look,hope you get the yield and quality you are expecting


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 17, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi every one im doing my first proper grow and have read all of this thread(it took days lol)and im going to do a scrog grow ive got everything i will need and ive germed g13 pineapple express and ghs white rhino,my grow room is 3.5ft wide 7ft long and 6.5ft high,i havent put my screen in yet as i need to lst my plants first im going to make them grow laying down and let the lower branches get longer and when they are big enough train them to fill the screen,they are in 5gallon pots with canna coco pro,i have a 600w mh light for veg then i'll put my hps bulb in when its time to flower,i am also using dutch pro coco nutes grow and bloom then im going to add explode and canna 13/14,i think i have all the nutes i need,i have helped my bro with a grow using g13 pe,ghs wr and some other strains and i have also experimented with bagseed grows to help me get a little experience before i got the proper equipment,nutes etc,i wouldnt of even contemplated doing a scrog if it wasnt for woodsman,lbh,and seeing scottys grow with pe was one of the best grows ive seen,THANKYOU!! all you guys who have given there experiences on this thread as you have made a newb feel confident in doing a scrog and getting yields what would of been unimaginable before i read this,i will post pics on my grow as it progresses but ive only just put them in the coco after germination,my advice to any newbs would be to read this thread and copy the bits that you think will benefit your grow and paste on to your notepad,word or pictures and save on your files,i have loads on file so can look at them when ever i want.


nice man welcome to the scrog world. so my advice is to get that screen in asap and dont make the mistake of putting it to high bc it takes so much longer to fill out if its too high. i would say get it on there no more than 6 inches away from the top of the buckets. top them asap and i would say you only need to top once MAYBBeee twice at most but i usually just top once asap and you get like 4 main branches that usually will do the trick of filling up the screen. also Ive grown g13 pineapple express a few times now, im actually flowering one currently you can see it in the link in my sig. its not the highest yielding strain and currently its doing the worst out of 9 strains i have going. the potency/smell/quality is there but not a big yielderr at all. its also a really nutrient picky strain and will show deficiency very easily. anyways looking forward to seeing you scrog any questions holler at me


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 17, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> nice man welcome to the scrog world. so my advice is to get that screen in asap and dont make the mistake of putting it to high bc it takes so much longer to fill out if its too high. i would say get it on there no more than 6 inches away from the top of the buckets. top them asap and i would say you only need to top once MAYBBeee twice at most but i usually just top once asap and you get like 4 main branches that usually will do the trick of filling up the screen. also Ive grown g13 pineapple express a few times now, im actually flowering one currently you can see it in the link in my sig. its not the highest yielding strain and currently its doing the worst out of 9 strains i have going. the potency/smell/quality is there but not a big yielderr at all. its also a really nutrient picky strain and will show deficiency very easily. anyways looking forward to seeing you scrog any questions holler at me


hi thanks m8 but im a bit confused now lol as i thought by laying my plants flat it will grow the lower branches and will then not need topping,also i read that topping makes he buds smaller is this true?,i read one fellas post and he said he does lst throughout to gain a bush as he said he gets bigger buds and topping once will still give large bud top twice and you get med buds and every time you top after that your bud will end up smaller but i dont know as im a newb lol,im happy with topping and know how to do it but if i can get the same results with lst would that be a better way? what ive done is drilled holes around the rim of the pots and when the plants get big enough i will tie them so they lie flat as it does something to the auxins so the plants lower branches fight to be the top,then lst the plant into a circle around the rim let the plant grow its lower branches a bit then fill the screen with them,i not sure which way to go now if topping doesnt decrease the bud size then id be happy to do this as i need to veg for a long time to fit my screen anyway because im only growing 2 in 5gallon pots but thats the beauty of scrog growing,i can yield more this way without the need of growing loads of plants,i have a few more seeds but chose to go with these for now and save my others,the reason i chose g13 pe was scottys scrog grow i think he got 11 oz from one plant but i have heard good and bad yield wise but all good when it comes to quality,also people always seem to dismiss ghs as a sh1t seedbank but i help my bro with his grow and he had ghs white rhino,exodus and super bud and they were all very good,and ive germed the wr and it has a longer taproot than the g13 pe,i'll have a look at your pe grow have you smoked it? i heard its a good smoke


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 17, 2013)

ya its a real god smoke and taste god but its too picky and difficult to grow and yields ive got are low. 
you can just bend the main stem in a circle but this will take much longer and you will get somewhat uneven growth over time. picture it like your looking down on a lawn that has to be mowed. you could walk in a circle until your spiraling inward and your mowing one straight line until its all done and some might start growing back behind yu bc its taking forever and by the time you gt done its a little uneven growth, or you could start from the center and have 4 equally strong lawn mowers branch out into each quadrant and each one will cut a quarter of the lawn at the same time simultaneously, keeping it all even length by the time your done. and the more you top the smaller your buds get yes, but if you top once and spread you 4 main branches in 4 directions trust me you will get more bud than if you had one main stem with branches coming off it. you only lose weight if you top ridiculous like 3,4,5 different tops. just do it once early on and you wont regret it


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheels619 (Mar 17, 2013)

snapped a pic or two today
northern skunk, blueberry gum and pineapple express.
View attachment 2573678


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 18, 2013)

i will top once then and hopefully it will cut the veg time a bit,because the fella i was intending to copy vegged for like 3 months,there was another fella on here who used knex for his scrog grow and that was such a good grow and his yield was amazing but again he vegged for more than 3 months,im hoping i can acieve what i want with under 3 months veg but i will wait aslong as it takes for my screen to be filled 80% until i switch 12/12,because i want to get a minimum of 3oz per plant but would like 4oz but im am greedy lol,but after seeing other grows ie scottys he mannaged to get 11oz from 1 plant so i think my expectations arnt unreal,but i will learn alot from this grow and take my experience to the next one and eventually i'll be where i want to be,my next grow i'll grow 3-4 in 5 gallons,i settled with 2 as i saw what people were getting from one plant and thought if i can get anywhere near that with 2 plants it would be well worth it,but if i grew 4 it would cut the veg time in half to fill the screen,thanks for your advice m8 i appreciate it


----------



## Mainelybudz (Mar 18, 2013)

Mainelybudz said:


> View attachment 2567614View attachment 2567615View attachment 2567616View attachment 2567617
> 
> 
> 
> New screen is up now.



Start of Week 3 of Budding. Using the complete Heavy 16 line of Nutes. So far so good i think?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr2shim (Mar 19, 2013)

Barneys Farm LSD 34 days from sprout

View attachment 2577389View attachment 2577390


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 21, 2013)

unfortunetly my g13 pineapple express wouldnt shed the husk and wasnt growing or anything so i gave it a few days to see if any change and there was none so i opened the husk and it was still like a root inside attached to a long tap root  my ghs white rhino is still only a seedling but is healthy as fcuk with its first leaves so i dont know what the problem was with the pe,its a shame though as out of all the seeds i bought i was looking forward to smoke that the most,im now germing some ghs super bud in its place and fingers crossed it wont take too long to catch up with the rhino,i will get some g13 pe again as i want to try it but ive seen a strain called purple urkle and it looks really nice does anyone know where to that seed from as attitude doesnt stock it or is it clone only,thanks.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 21, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> Barneys Farm LSD 34 days from sprout
> 
> View attachment 2577389View attachment 2577390


your plants look great,i was browsing a few threads earlier and stumbled on one that had me laughing out loud  the one where that fella that p1sses on his plants was asking for advice but then trying to give advice when he clearly didnt have a clue lol,i saw his pics and didnt know which was the weed plant and which was the tomatoe plant,but some of your answers cracked me up  (i think the fella was called bmeat)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 21, 2013)

Howdy yall!

I am back in action.

Scrog Technologies - 4' Modular Scrog Pod. (Disability Friendly) 


 

These have interchangable trellis tops, in 2' x 2', 3' x 3', and 4' x 4'; snap on secondary trellis options, CO2 injected halo frame add ons, fan mounts attachments, and clip on thermo/hygrometers. They have chem resistant rubber wheels with locking and 360 radius turning, slide in/out run off tub, and raise/lower leg additions making the units work for various sized plants. 


Woodsmantoker~


----------



## mr2shim (Mar 21, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> your plants look great,i was browsing a few threads earlier and stumbled on one that had me laughing out loud  the one where that fella that p1sses on his plants was asking for advice but then trying to give advice when he clearly didnt have a clue lol,i saw his pics and didnt know which was the weed plant and which was the tomatoe plant,but some of your answers cracked me up  (i think the fella was called bmeat)


Oh yes, the infamous bmeat. Thankfully he is banned.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 22, 2013)

mr2shim said:


> Oh yes, the infamous bmeat. Thankfully he is banned.


its a shame he is banned, he should of been able to stay to give everyone a laugh ,he probally is still here under another name just lookout for mutant looking plants next to a tomato plant lol


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 22, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy yall!
> 
> I am back in action.
> 
> ...


 hi woodsmantoker I just want to say thankyou for making this thread as I am a new grower but feel confident that I know what im doing thanks to the advice on here,my white rhino seedling is only 5days old and I have a super bud germing now because my g13 pineapple express wasn't doing anything and the husk was on firm so I pulled the husk off and it was nowhere near the stage it should of been,i think i must of damaged the tap root before planting,i will upload pics when they look pretty as i personally don't see the point in looking at seedlings,the one mistake i made on this grow was to put the white rhino seedling strait into a 5gallon pot so the first couple of days was just root development so my super bud is going into a stylo cup when it has germed and i will put it in the 5 gallon when its at the veg stage,thanks again


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^ I just started a Jack Herrer X Blue Rhino Scrog room (24 plants screened at 2 x 2, 4 per 600watt). We will have to compare notes in a few. Take care brother, your in good company. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## WeedChip (Mar 23, 2013)

Going for 600w HPS 4 plants THC bomb from Bomb seeds 

I'm having trouble finding a guide that gives detail around the training.

Something I notice is that lots of people let the plants grow high above the screen, however I was under the impression that you were supposed to be horizontally training. 

So is it better to let the tips grow high above the screen or should I train them to stay down :/ 

Anyone know of a THC bomb scrog?


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 23, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> ^^^ I just started a Jack Herrer X Blue Rhino Scrog room (24 plants screened at 2 x 2, 4 per 600watt). We will have to compare notes in a few. Take care brother, your in good company.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


thanks,your doing 24plants and im only doing 2 lol,because of the stupid laws in the uk I am forced to grow as little as possible and maximise the yield by vegging for a while until I fit my screen I have more seeds but I saw a few on here that achieved a good yield with 1 plant I think he was called scotty with pineapple express 11oz!,cant wait to see blue rhino I chose white rhino because I like a high cbd strain as only smoke weed at night and suffer insomnia,the super bud is a commercial strain says its capable of 900g per mtr.sq. there is no reviews on this strain anywhere I would have thought someone would of tried this but some people don't like ghs seeds between me and my bro we have a 100% germ rate with them and his ghs weed was great especially the exodus,but I will also try other seedbanks next time


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 23, 2013)

WeedChip said:


> Going for 600w HPS 4 plants THC bomb from Bomb seeds
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a guide that gives detail around the training.
> 
> ...


some will say top but ive read this whole thread and the best way is to lst so plant is trained horizontal so the lower branches compete to be the top,this way you achieve a bushy plant without the high stress topping involves,and when your screen is at least 80% full then flip 12/12 and watch the screen turn to a bud  I haven't seen a thc bomb scrog but I have heard a lot of good things about that strain,aslong as it isn't a single cola dominant strain you'll be fine,keep us posted though as I am really interested in this strain and berry bomb,good luck.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2013)

WeedChip said:


> Going for 600w HPS 4 plants THC bomb from Bomb seeds
> 
> I'm having trouble finding a guide that gives detail around the training. *Your Here!  Ask away, or do a bit of researching within the pages! *
> 
> ...


 *Ill dig through the archives this weekend and see what I can come up with. I seem to recall a few files on THC bomb. *


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 23, 2013)

Thricome1,

I hear mixed reviews on Super Bud, and I cant say I have seen anything that really impressed me when I see it in a garden. The WR, I have had good runs with. That said, it seems there is always a keeper in there somewhere though no matter what genes your working with. 

Yeild: We grow a single Jacks Cleaner 2 plant, and pulled just under 9 lbs. 8000watts (on movers) over a cobbed together two car garage scrog. We screened the whole room. 270 gal comercial fish tote DWC set up with a 5 gal bucket as the net pot. I wouldnt suggest trying it, as it was a royal pain in the ass, but if you had to it can be done! I was simply proving a point. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 23, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thricome1,
> 
> I hear mixed reviews on Super Bud, and I cant say I have seen anything that really impressed me when I see it in a garden. The WR, I have had good runs with. That said, it seems there is always a keeper in there somewhere though no matter what genes your working with.
> 
> ...


got any pics becuz it seems a little un believable tbh. but i dont doubt it could be done. lol.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 23, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thricome1,
> 
> I hear mixed reviews on Super Bud, and I cant say I have seen anything that really impressed me when I see it in a garden. The WR, I have had good runs with. That said, it seems there is always a keeper in there somewhere though no matter what genes your working with.
> 
> ...


Id love to grow dwc as the yield is more and the growth is a lot quicker but im still learning and first started in soil and now im growing in coco,but I will try dwc and would like a little dwc setup for my next run to learn and then once ive mastered it id love a setup like yours,becuse the law in uk is stupid the guideline states that you can grow upto 9 plants and get a caution but what the guidelines don't say is its up to the judge in most cases and 6 growers were caught growing for personal use and they got 9months to 15 months,this is why 2 plants will be my limit because I don't fancy a holiday,when is this prohibition going to end?


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 23, 2013)

this was the plant that made me want super bud,and after reading the description it says its very good for scrog,so cant wait to see the outcome now


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 24, 2013)

Wheels: I hear ya pal, Sorry no images of that run for posting. Anytime you care to test it, just simply vegg as long as you can and you get the idea before long; cannabis will outgrow your space, no matter what space, given the time. 


Trichome: lets see your run buddy! Journal your superbud too.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 24, 2013)

more details in my signature link!


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 24, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Wheels: I hear ya pal, Sorry no images of that run for posting. Anytime you care to test it, just simply vegg as long as you can and you get the idea before long; cannabis will outgrow your space, no matter what space, given the time.
> 
> 
> Trichome: lets see your run buddy! Journal your superbud too.


I will post some pics when they are worth posting but they are only in the seedling stage at the moment,i will show the super bud aswell im very surprised that super bud isn't grown as much as say big bud or big bang because super bud has the same commercial ability as its bigbudXskunk and there is some other good grows ive seen with this strain and one even had some massive white/purple looking buds so im looking forward to this strain I will try to do a journal but I haven't done it before so bare with me lol.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 24, 2013)

POUND TOWN said:


> more details in my signature link!


I would rep you if I knew how??? excellent grow you got there how many plants have you got growing,i would love to grow lot of different strains but its hard in the uk,i may do a maximum of 4 plants next time,id love to see someone grow a blue strain,purple,white and another pretty bud strain and scrog them,how nice would that be if the grower trained them to be even squares in one scrog screen,has anyone seen a scrog with different coloured strains?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Mar 24, 2013)

rep is the little badge under my name there is 14 but one died and the pineapple couldnt catch up in time so its dinky. and the grape ape get real purple but its hard to tell by the pictures and the barney is purple inside the buds. watch the updates i post i'll have better pictures soon after i chop


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Global Scrog Love


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 25, 2013)

_*"id love to see someone grow a blue strain,purple,white and another pretty bud strain and scrog them,how nice would that be if the grower trained them to be even squares in one scrog screen,has anyone seen a scrog with different coloured strains?"

*_Long ago... I proposed the idea that making the flat scrog frame a shape, or letters that spelled something out (like RIU) would be neat too! Still have yet to see it; guess that means I gotta do it first.. 

We love to share the love brother! 

"Squiltting" LOL

View attachment 2585650


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone running a head high screen? 

Got a fella that wants to be able to roll under his scrog. He is chair bound, and I am working on a tutorial for him. Anyone with images that could share, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Increased surface space sounds good; be aware however, there are other factors to consider. Here is just one.
View attachment 2585703

When the plants branches are flowering in a position other than vertical, there is a focus of stress on the plants stem that results in energy being used to strengthen that stem; elongation also occurs. The structure of the stem, like most woody plants and trees, has the ability to withstand great force from a horizontal position. Take a lumber board for instance, lets say 2" x 4". Stood vertically your own body weight would likely not be too much for the board to take if you were to stand on the top end. If the board were to be laid down horizontally suspended between two chairs however, your weight in the middle of that board will likely snap it. The scrog method utilizes this very concept. We make use of the low stress gravity has to offer and the plants responses to stress (if done accordingly), by holding the plants relative position to gravitational pull horizontally during vegetative growth, and the opposite during flowering by allowing the plants stem structure to bare the weight vertically. This is why when you examine a scrog grow, you notice large stem structure that tends to be larger than most, below the screen. Above the screen however, stem structure remains standard. When reviewing scrog designs that position the plant in another manner, you can notice these factors more easily. At the points of which vertical position changes, you can visually note the difference in growth and structure. To the untrained unexperienced eye, this may be over looked.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 25, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Anyone running a head high screen?
> 
> Got a fella that wants to be able to roll under his scrog. He is chair bound, and I am working on a tutorial for him. Anyone with images that could share, would be greatly appreciated!


im in a chair. its over rated. you cant manage the top very well once in flower. its a pain in the ass to see bad issues and shite.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 25, 2013)

mine is about 2 ft tall. about 4 ft wide. 8 ft long. enough for me to reach with a hooked stick to tuck with ease.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> _*"id love to see someone grow a blue strain,purple,white and another pretty bud strain and scrog them,how nice would that be if the grower trained them to be even squares in one scrog screen,has anyone seen a scrog with different coloured strains?"
> 
> *_Long ago... I proposed the idea that making the flat scrog frame a shape, or letters that spelled something out (like RIU) would be neat too! Still have yet to see it; guess that means I gotta do it first..
> 
> ...


that looks lovely,once I have my first scrog under my belt I will do something like this,i gave my white rhino her first feed to today at 1/10 strength I don't want to over do it is she's still a baby with 4 true leaves,im hoping my super bud will be big enough for her first feed next week,its a pity I wasted valuable time on the p.e as I knew the taproot was damaged but still planted anyway(my other half didn't know what wet tissue was doing in the drawer and she crushed it into a ball and put it in the bin lol,she knows im growing but didn't realise about germination


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> mine is about 2 ft tall. about 4 ft wide. 8 ft long. enough for me to reach with a hooked stick to tuck with ease.


I haven't put my screen in yet as mine are still babies but my growroom is about 7ft long 4ft wide and 6.5 high roughly and didn't realise that once the screen will be in place it will be hard for me to get to the back so im going to use your method with a hooked stick,i have a litter picker with a plastic grabber I may use this instead,but I wouldn't of thought about that if it wasn't for you,thanks


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 25, 2013)

A couple more weeks and then its time to flip to flower:

View attachment 2586974View attachment 2586975View attachment 2586976View attachment 2586977


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

hi I had a powercut yesterday night only for a couple of mins but when I turned the mh light on it took ages then went out a couple of hours later,the inside sqare glows and it has electric pulsing through it but it doesn't fully turn on anymore,i have now replaced the bulb with a 600w hps until I get a mh bulb,will this be ok for vegging until I get the mh,how could a powercut make a bulb blow/brake? or was it an error on my part as id like to know so it doesn't happen again because the mh bulbs are expensive and I don't fancy buying one every week.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 26, 2013)

^ Power surge possibly, poor bulb. If the power went out for a few moments and then came back on, you bulb would have still been "out". The power back to it before allowing it to cool, likely killed it. DONT QUOTE ME.. 

Once upon a time, we had a veg room in a cold garage. Temps were below freezing and lights were keeping the room to temp... Lights went out, then came back on and when they did, it blew out all of glass in the hoods. Four of them at the same time! go figure..What a pain.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 26, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi I had a powercut yesterday night only for a couple of mins but when I turned the mh light on it took ages then went out a couple of hours later,the inside sqare glows and it has electric pulsing through it but it doesn't fully turn on anymore,i have now replaced the bulb with a 600w hps until I get a mh bulb,will this be ok for vegging until I get the mh,how could a powercut make a bulb blow/brake? or was it an error on my part as id like to know so it doesn't happen again because the mh bulbs are expensive and I don't fancy buying one every week.


Like woodsmantoker said, you probably turned it back on too soon. You want to give the bulbs (and ballasts) 10-15 minutes to cool down before refiring.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 26, 2013)

after reading you are both right I didn't give the bulb enough time to cool and it worked for a moment then went out and wouldn't restart,i have seen a very cheap mh bulb http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600w-LIGHT-W-MH-Metal-Halide-BULB-LAMP-HYDROPONIC-600-Watt-/261181591069?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3ccfa2ce1d I don't know if I have gave the link properly as im no whizz on the computer lol,but is a omega blue mh bulb it says it out performs all leading brands but I don't know about that,i just don't want to buy another expensive one for it to last a week or two has anyone used this bulb?they also have a 600w red for flowering but its the first time ive seen these,also I gave my white rhino her second feed today im only feeding 1ltr of 1/10 strength because I don't see the point in over feeding when they are small because I find that is when most growers get into trouble my super bud is only 2 days above so will feed next week


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 27, 2013)

hi,i had a powercut a few days ago and it blew my mh bulb,so I am using my hps until my new mh comes (600w) ive just had another powercut my light is fine the whole street was out street lights etc,i may just being paranoid but could it be my light be causing this? as I have lived here for 5 years and never had a powercut before I started my grow


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 27, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> hi,i had a powercut a few days ago and it blew my mh bulb,so I am using my hps until my new mh comes (600w) ive just had another powercut my light is fine the whole street was out street lights etc,i may just being paranoid but could it be my light be causing this? as I have lived here for 5 years and never had a powercut before I started my grow


mmm. i highly doubt it. lol. 600 watt light wouldnt do that.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 27, 2013)

good little chucle.  your safe.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 28, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. i highly doubt it. lol. 600 watt light wouldnt do that.


thanks,youve put my mind at ease lol,


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 29, 2013)

alright so im going to be running a 2x2 with 2 150w hps. my question is would i be better of lst/topping, scrog/topping or just scrog ill probably have 2 maybe 3plants in there,


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 29, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> alright so im going to be running a 2x2 with 2 150w hps. my question is would i be better of lst/topping, scrog/topping or just scrog ill probably have 2 maybe 3plants in there,


I top early to promote bushiness and then SCRoG them, you could top them more than once if you want extra bushiness. I also trim alot during the veg stage to keep the foliage from getting too dense because this invites problems like PM.


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> I top early to promote bushiness and then SCRoG them, you could top them more than once if you want extra bushiness. I also trim alot during the veg stage to keep the foliage from getting too dense because this invites problems like PM.


do you find that topping too much decreases the bud size? I was thinking i'll lst so mine grow horizontal to make the lower branches compete to be top and you end up with a few tops without topping but its my first time with scrog and it would be easier if I just topped and let it bush but I don't want little buds,do you still get a good yield per plant with topping?


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

hi heres my ghs wite rhino she's 12 days old and ive noticed te lowest two leaves are a bit crispy and yellow/brown could anyone give me advice on what the problem might be its not ph or ec but I have been feeding her for the last 5 days first at 1/10 strength then increased gradually does this look like nute burn? if so shall I just give water for the next week or still give some nutes but decrease the amount,any advice would be great


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

could it of been my fan as it was blowing air directly on the white rhino I have heard that this could cause this could that be the cause? I have turned the fan off but wanted to keep it on as I have got a new mh and it is a bit hotter now.


----------



## RL420 (Mar 30, 2013)

turn your flash off on the camera, cant really see the burning


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks ill top them 2 to 3 times before the flip. and maybe once in the very begging would it be better to throw 2 separate screens or one big one over both of them.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 30, 2013)

trichome 1 said:


> do you find that topping too much decreases the bud size? I was thinking i'll lst so mine grow horizontal to make the lower branches compete to be top and you end up with a few tops without topping but its my first time with scrog and it would be easier if I just topped and let it bush but I don't want little buds,do you still get a good yield per plant with topping?


I did not find that topping or SCRoGing makes for small buds. I got some huge colas on my last SCRoG grow.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 30, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> thanks ill top them 2 to 3 times before the flip. and maybe once in the very begging would it be better to throw 2 separate screens or one big one over both of them.


It depends on your setup. I am running an undercurrent hydro system in one of my tents and I have individual screens because I may need to lift a plant up to perform maintenance and I wouldn't be able to do that with one big screen. I learned this the hard way last time and had a real hard time fixing issues.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

just soil maybe coco. im going to set up a water wand so i dont have to always pull out my plants for that fact.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 31, 2013)

Thricome1

I would rather not get into plant problems on this page, and appreciate sticking to the topic but I am happy to be of help, and you are welcome to shoot me questions via private message. RIU wont help me with keeping this thread scrog topic specific, but I will do my best to steer folks through the thread by sticking to scrog related topics. In consideration of the inability to work with RIU on this issue, I have purchased a server, and will be creating my own site spicific to Scrog. I wont post any links or names, but you wont be able to miss it. Most search engines will find it. Ill let you all know when were up and running. Thanks! 

Woodsmantoker~ 



Woodsmantoker~


----------



## mytwhyt (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll be one of the first posters with a more detailed layout of my WaterLoo system. I stuck it in waterfarm mods and tips for now.. Good Luck


----------



## trichome 1 (Mar 31, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thricome1
> 
> I would rather not get into plant problems on this page, and appreciate sticking to the topic but I am happy to be of help, and you are welcome to shoot me questions via private message. RIU wont help me with keeping this thread scrog topic specific, but I will do my best to steer folks through the thread by sticking to scrog related topics. In consideration of the inability to work with RIU on this issue, I have purchased a server, and will be creating my own site spicific to Scrog. I wont post any links or names, but you wont be able to miss it. Most search engines will find it. Ill let you all know when were up and running. Thanks!
> 
> ...


ok mate,sorry newb mistake lol,thanks for your message I appreciate it and look forward
to seeing your new site


----------



## porterg843 (Apr 6, 2013)

600w hps scrog flowering. would a 105w 3000k cfl under the canopy help?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 7, 2013)

Not exactly. The addition would be fine, but the focus is above the screen, rather than below.. GL


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 16, 2013)

27 days of 12/12






One got away from me and got too tall.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 16, 2013)

Almost time to flip to flower:




I will flip this one in a few weeks:


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

check out this canopy without a net ....................................................................................










.....................................just flipped a few days ago


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^^^Nice!


----------



## thewhitelotus (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive got a quick question for all you scrog experts...im 5 weeks into flowering and everything is going great, but my canopy is becoming incredibly dense with fan leaves. I was curious if its ok to trim a few fan leaves to allow for better airflow through the canopy or am i better off just letting them go?

thanks in advance


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2013)

pull them. its strain dependent but i usually pull at week three and again at week 6 7 or 8 depending on indica or sativa dom. pull just enough to help with airflow.


----------



## thewhitelotus (Apr 22, 2013)

do you typically take from lower in the canopy....closer to the screen where its quite the jungle?


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 22, 2013)

thewhitelotus said:


> do you typically take from lower in the canopy....closer to the screen where its quite the jungle?


all thruout the canopy. i normally leave the top three full nodes of foliage. take everythng lower. but break it up in a few days doont pull too much at one time.


----------



## berkman858 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah like wheels said, it is strain dependent on how much you need to pull and that will come with experience but you should definitely trim for better air flow and light penetration. It also lets you see the buds better.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 26, 2013)

Many arguments ensue when questioning foliage removal (if you want one, ask Uncle Buck ). What's often a concern for scrog gardeners is exactly what you mention, and others have commented about. As a result of the density created by manipulating the plants growth pattern into a flat plane, problems arise if attention is not taken to insuring conditions are less than conducive to possible issues. (ie. Powdery Mildew, Gray Mold, etc.) 
Plant structure is an evolutionary development which serves many purposes; when manipulated, some of that benefit is lost. The benefit of trellising can far outweigh the risks presented however, if adequate steps are taken to insure a healthy environment.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Bruv (Apr 27, 2013)

Please advice its week 4 in veg, should i top them?? im still quite new to this. This time round screen does look better 6 plants, i belive 3 jack herrers, 2 k trains, 1 church. So far i simply stretch them to the sides and then leave it for few days, and then again.
Read some info online for topping, because i think i should veg them a bit more, maybe not?!?!?!?! the area is 3x2m
Please help!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone wanna test run one of the units with a journal? Michigan Resident hopefully.


----------



## Taviddude (Apr 28, 2013)

We already know it'll work great.
If you're looking for someone to make it look good doing it, I'm up for it. 

Tav.


----------



## Bruv (Apr 28, 2013)

Is someone here to help???



Bruv said:


> Please advice its week 4 in veg, should i top them?? im still quite new to this. This time round screen does look better 6 plants, i belive 3 jack herrers, 2 k trains, 1 church. So far i simply stretch them to the sides and then leave it for few days, and then again.
> Read some info online for topping, because i think i should veg them a bit more, maybe not?!?!?!?! the area is 3x2m
> Please help!
> View attachment 2633256View attachment 2633257View attachment 2633258View attachment 2633259View attachment 2633260View attachment 2633261View attachment 2633262


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Apr 28, 2013)

the idea is to fill the screen then flip training or topping will achieve this, do what you did last time


----------



## GODWORK (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruv said:


> Is someone here to help???


Bruv flip to 12/12 Now...


I am telling you this only because you still have a final stretch in flower to worry about....
you Have done a great job with creating a bush...

Its not to late to top your girls but I normally top after my 8-10 Node
Your way pass that...the good part is that if you top now & flip to 12/12
You can use the final flowering stretch to fill the North & South region of your tent

Just keep pushing half your growth towards the back ...& the other half towards the front of your space...
If you want to TOP her...let her recover for 5 days...& then flip...you can do that too

get your flower feeding ready...you want your plant focus on budsite product in wks 1-3...pk boost in 3-5...ripen in 6-8....flush 9-10
(I run everything in 10-14 wks)

I hope I helped...

~Signum


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Apr 28, 2013)

thewhitelotus said:


> Ive got a quick question for all you scrog experts...im 5 weeks into flowering and everything is going great, but my canopy is becoming incredibly dense with fan leaves. I was curious if its ok to trim a few fan leaves to allow for better airflow through the canopy or am i better off just letting them go?
> 
> thanks in advance


Remove the lower leaves and within the canopy pull leaves for air flow and also remove any shading bud sites. My strain shark leaves actually show me when to pick, leaf stems turn purple and the leaf droops.. As the plant ages leaves turn from energy producers to energy suckers, it is at this point when a good grower starts removing. Look for the suttle signs.

There are a lot of people that will disagree but it worked for me when I was scrogging.


----------



## Bruv (Apr 28, 2013)

GODWORK said:


> Bruv flip to 12/12 Now...
> 
> 
> I am telling you this only because you still have a final stretch in flower to worry about....
> ...


Great Thanks a lot, I did top them today so will flip in 5 days and fill remaining screen


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 28, 2013)

PAGE 400 PARTY! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 28, 2013)

BRUV,

Sorry brother, I missed you back there. Topping just prior to flowering can create some issues. I would suggest allowing the growth to emerge from the topped/fimmed sites before flowering. (ie. let the new tops become tops)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Apr 28, 2013)

I need images folks, anyone wanna experiment?

The SCROG cloner -

Heres the concept. Each top that makes it through the screen, is a new clone. Allow a full canopy, select best tops and leave them. Remove all other growth EXCEPT LOWER FOLIAGE!, yes LEAVE LOWER GROWTH. Allow each top to emerge through the screen and become "clone size" above (respective noding). Place airlayering sites at screen level (see Airlayering in previous pages via thread search option). Once rooted, remove as clone and cut off excess branching down to the next node. Over the next few weeks, new tops emerge, and you start over. This can produce hundreds of clones a month, from a single mother. This can allow the grower to keep the rooted clones attached to the mother (staying within plant number limits etc), and cut for orders. Hydroponic or Soil/soiless applicable.


----------



## ricky6991 (Apr 29, 2013)

my pineapple express...

12 plants per scrog net... each scrog net is 5ftx16ft long. took awhile to string up as i made 3x3inch holes.

8kw for now.


----------



## delvite (Apr 30, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> my pineapple express...
> 
> 12 plants per scrog net... each scrog net is 5ftx16ft long. took awhile to string up as i made 3x3inch holes.
> 
> 8kw for now.


 gr8 growin it looks really tidy in there  + rep


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 30, 2013)

A lot of care and attention gone in to that grow....!!

What sort of system is that....?? Looks clean and tidy...

Looking forward to seeing this beauty out..!!

All the best..

J


----------



## idoitmovin (Apr 30, 2013)

*DAY 25:
*Have one mango kush in a 2"x3" scrog under a 600w LED with a 240w HO 64k T5 supplement light. turned off LED for better pics.


----------



## ricky6991 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine is a ebb n flow, flood an drain system... lucas formula with sweet and moab.

veg for 4 weeks in another room then i put inside flower room and pushed all branches down and holding them which kinda super crops them. Then lowered screen on them. Tucked for first week of flower and 2 days after the end of first week i did a huge tuck on them both.


----------



## oddlifter (Apr 30, 2013)

need advice! looking to scrog for the first time (soil)

will have a 2' x 4' flowering area, what pot size and how many for maximum yield? should i just do a single 10 gal container plant or a couple 5 gal?

any pros and cons from those experienced would be helpful


----------



## GODWORK (Apr 30, 2013)

AJgrowsAlot....google him..

S/O AJ!!!


----------



## ricky6991 (Apr 30, 2013)

just do 2 plants side by side or up an down from each other... which gives them each 2x2 area. dont go with larger than 5 gallons since it be a waste. very little room to work with as is... throw a 1kw cooled over them or atleast a 600w.... grow them up 7-8 nodes then top them. let them veg until screen is little before half filled. then switch to 12/12 and tuck them for first week of flower an let them grow out from then on...

you could deffinetly get 1 lb off the two under a 1kw.


----------



## dankdope (May 2, 2013)

hi guys im a new member and im slowly working my way through the pages on the forum some very usefull stuff on here!!! im considering doing my 1st scrog grow and have a few questions, how much added veg time is there growing this way? do you have to top or can you get away without it? an also how many plants would i scrog under a 600w? usually i do 10-12 in pots under a 600w clones go straight on 12/12 once in there, this gives me an 8-9wk turnaround and get 14-15oz could i expect much of an increase vs the extra veg time?
cheers DD


----------



## wheels619 (May 3, 2013)

dankdope said:


> hi guys im a new member and im slowly working my way through the pages on the forum some very usefull stuff on here!!! im considering doing my 1st scrog grow and have a few questions, how much added veg time is there growing this way? do you have to top or can you get away without it? an also how many plants would i scrog under a 600w? usually i do 10-12 in pots under a 600w clones go straight on 12/12 once in there, this gives me an 8-9wk turnaround and get 14-15oz could i expect much of an increase vs the extra veg time?
> cheers DD


yes .


----------



## Dubzero2012 (May 8, 2013)

any advise and is 2 ft a good height to flower clones at??


----------



## slevarTsneveS (May 9, 2013)

This is my first indoor grow, and first ScrOG ever. Today is the 9th day of flower after vegging for 10 weeks.

This below was the first day that I got her, that's a 5 gallon bag.

Now this is many weeks later, and in a 20 gallon pot.

About a week after that photo she went in the screen(4-25).

And here she is as of yesterday evening, 8 days into flower


----------



## Jah348 (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys. I like the idea of SOG just for the sake of saving a little money on lighting, but I'm limited to 6 flowering plants. With numbers that small and plenty of room, would SOG be really beneficial to me?


----------



## WyoGrow (May 15, 2013)

Do any of you have any experience with training your plant in veg (topping, FIMing, Supercropping) for numerous tops, flipping to 12/12 and then after the first 2 week initial stretch is over adding the screen??? Been watching a growers vids on Youtube who does this and his canopies look amazing. I am only asking because all of the info I have gotten so far suggests filling out your screen in veg and then flipping. I've done this on a couple grows and each time the stretch overgrows my SCROG. What are the drawbacks of letting her stretch w/o a screen, supercropping a flatish canopy and then installing the SCROG screen to hold her down. From that point on she should be focused on bud production and not vegitative growth.


----------



## RL420 (May 15, 2013)

WyoGrow said:


> Do any of you have any experience with training your plant in veg (topping, FIMing, Supercropping) for numerous tops, flipping to 12/12 and then after the first 2 week initial stretch is over adding the screen??? Been watching a growers vids on Youtube who does this and his canopies look amazing. I am only asking because all of the info I have gotten so far suggests filling out your screen in veg and then flipping. I've done this on a couple grows and each time the stretch overgrows my SCROG. What are the drawbacks of letting her stretch w/o a screen, supercropping a flatish canopy and then installing the SCROG screen to hold her down. From that point on she should be focused on bud production and not vegitative growth.



embed the video so we can watch it


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 15, 2013)

WyoGrow said:


> Do any of you have any experience with training your plant in veg (topping, FIMing, Supercropping) for numerous tops, flipping to 12/12 and then after the first 2 week initial stretch is over adding the screen??? Been watching a growers vids on Youtube who does this and his canopies look amazing. I am only asking because all of the info I have gotten so far suggests filling out your screen in veg and then flipping. I've done this on a couple grows and each time the stretch overgrows my SCROG. What are the drawbacks of letting her stretch w/o a screen, supercropping a flatish canopy and then installing the SCROG screen to hold her down. From that point on she should be focused on bud production and not vegitative growth.



We run a few gardens like this.. When I started this thread, I was vegging bushes for screening. (not a method that works for everyones situation, but can be done very well). Draw backs: Many plants respond to training differently. Not all will train best in this manner. Branches get broken.. etc.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 15, 2013)

Right now, in my Scrog Pod systems I top clones and veg for a few weeks into a small bush about 2' in diameter (clone to bush in two weeks, clones are taken from topped branches). They then meet the screen, and spend another two weeks in a veg room filling the screen. After two weeks for most plants, the screen is full (3'x3' single plant units, in pods of 4 under 1000w). All units are on wheels and spin 1/4 turn ever day.. (3/4 - 1lb per plant).


----------



## RL420 (May 15, 2013)

Flipping to flower, strain is LSD. come on over to my journal to see this bitch flower over the next 2 months


----------



## WyoGrow (May 18, 2013)

RL420, the guys name on YouTube is HygroHybrid...... He grows some seriously monster plants.


----------



## two2brains (May 19, 2013)

I have a waterfarm 8 pack basically brand new but takes up to much room for me. What should i do with it?


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (May 21, 2013)

Im trying to get SCROGGY!!!I have A 1000 watt HPS,and a 3.5x3.5 closet.

questions:

A. Is this too much light for that size space??
B. how many plants would be optimal for this amount of space and light?
C. I have a GH Rainforest and plan on using it,I have a few ideas as far as changing the water goes,while not disturbing the plants and scrog...But would love to hear if anyone else has used this setup with success.


happy scrogging,And I apologize if this is in the wrong place.


cheers!


----------



## slevarTsneveS (May 21, 2013)

A. That's not too much light, but that may be too much heat. How tall is the closet, and are you using an air cooled hood or a spreader? If you're using an air cooled hood, as long as you have a sufficient exhaust system you should be fine, otherwise that 1,000 will fry the shit out of your plants.
B. How many plants you want to use is going to depend on how long you want to veg them for and how much the strain you're going to use is going to stretch. I vegged one plant out for 11 weeks and she got way bigger than I anticipated (Not a bad thing). 
C. I have no frame of reference here because I'm only on my first grow, and it's in soil.

I hope I helped a little bit and wish you luck. Happy growing!


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

slevarTsneveS said:


> A. That's not too much light, but that may be too much heat. How tall is the closet, and are you using an air cooled hood or a spreader? If you're using an air cooled hood, as long as you have a sufficient exhaust system you should be fine, otherwise that 1,000 will fry the shit out of your plants.
> B. How many plants you want to use is going to depend on how long you want to veg them for and how much the strain you're going to use is going to stretch. I vegged one plant out for 11 weeks and she got way bigger than I anticipated (Not a bad thing).
> C. I have no frame of reference here because I'm only on my first grow, and it's in soil.
> 
> I hope I helped a little bit and wish you luck. Happy growing!


what that guy said. also pay attentin to how big you let your plant get. some sativas will tripple in size once in flower. indicas double.


----------



## wheels619 (May 21, 2013)

two2brains said:


> I have a waterfarm 8 pack basically brand new but takes up to much room for me. What should i do with it?
> 
> View attachment 2663477


give them to me. ill pay shipping. lol.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (May 21, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> what that guy said. also pay attentin to how big you let your plant get. some sativas will tripple in size once in flower. indicas double.


Its some Seedman NL/Indica-80%Sativa-20%,Thanks for the reply man,This forum is a huge asset.Right now Im just trying to get my numbers/measurements down while my cuttings get to the right size.


slevarTsneveS said:


> A. That's not too much light, but that may be too much heat. How tall is the closet, and are you using an air cooled hood or a spreader? If you're using an air cooled hood, as long as you have a sufficient exhaust system you should be fine, otherwise that 1,000 will fry the shit out of your plants.
> B. How many plants you want to use is going to depend on how long you want to veg them for and how much the strain you're going to use is going to stretch. I vegged one plant out for 11 weeks and she got way bigger than I anticipated (Not a bad thing).
> C. I have no frame of reference here because I'm only on my first grow, and it's in soil.
> 
> I hope I helped a little bit and wish you luck. Happy growing!


Thanks alot for the reply man.Im not sure what strains would be good for this method,but the NL was available so I took it.  Its a air cooled hood with a 6 inch duct out of a Active Air fan.I dont think the heat inside the area will be a problem.Now keeping my res temp down,That's another story.


thanks again for the replies.

PS. I think I'm going to go with 3 plants.That way I have plenty of room to work under the canopy,as well as get to the res.


----------



## ricky6991 (May 21, 2013)

before and after


----------



## goodro wilson (May 26, 2013)

Maybe I can get some scrog advice here?
I'm still a long ways off from needing it (my plants are still babies)but I wanna try a screen grow because I been disappointed in yields
This is only like my 4th or 5th grow so im no expert but I thought with scrog u had to pull new growth back under the screen and kind of direct the buds where u want them ...
But today I saw on someone's scrog just bamboo and chicken wire and (from pics) it seemed like he just let it grow through on its own and had lots of tops kind of confused me 
I dunno if pulling the budsites under the screen will harm stress the. After they are stretching
Basically my question is when exactly do I stop the training do I just let it grow up to screen then flower or go 12 fill the screen then stop training. 
I know it would probably help if I just tried it for myself and see what works also my other question is is chicken wife even big enough holes I have this wire baby gate I was gonna use that seems perfect


----------



## wheels619 (May 26, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> Maybe I can get some scrog advice here?
> I'm still a long ways off from needing it (my plants are still babies)but I wanna try a screen grow because I been disappointed in yields
> This is only like my 4th or 5th grow so im no expert but I thought with scrog u had to pull new growth back under the screen and kind of direct the buds where u want them ...
> But today I saw on someone's scrog just bamboo and chicken wire and (from pics) it seemed like he just let it grow through on its own and had lots of tops kind of confused me
> ...


mmm. indicas i fill the screen to about 85% full and just let them go into flower with one final tuck just before. sativas i fill the screen to about 70-75% full then flower. indicas i do not tuck once flowering however i do tuck all sativas till the beginning of week 2. give or take for strain and stretchiness.

altho i take into consideration the high head room i have in my big ass tent. so some people that have to rely on lower ceilings to their grow area tuck sativas well into the second week if not further once in flower.


----------



## Bruv (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys how is it looking? day 23-25 of flower I believe
AN connoisseur A n B, big bud, bud candy 
6 plants 6 square meters roughly filled 7


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (May 26, 2013)

Would love to hear opinions on the following strains for "SCROGGING".Also if anyone wanted to share their favorites?>!?!?!?
Norther Lights
THC Bomb
Shiva Shanti
Kerala X Skunk


Thanks


----------



## The2TimEr (May 26, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> before and after


kiss-ass


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 27, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> Maybe I can get some scrog advice here?
> I'm still a long ways off from needing it (my plants are still babies)but I wanna try a screen grow because I been disappointed in yields
> This is only like my 4th or 5th grow so im no expert but I thought with scrog u had to pull new growth back under the screen and kind of direct the buds where u want them ...
> But today I saw on someone's scrog just bamboo and chicken wire and (from pics) it seemed like he just let it grow through on its own and had lots of tops kind of confused me
> ...


When reviewing this thread, many of the same questions come up. (as with most). As well, the answers come up in posts made with real examples of folks experience having experimented with the question. Needless to say, some lessons are hard learned but the points are proven by the results. As to your question regarding "how to train, when to train etc." you could likely find the answer for yourself by simply reviewing images. Look for the results you are interested in, and then review how it was done.. The ones you are not impressed with, see why, and how it went "wrong". There are many ways to skin the cat on this one, but you are right when you suggest that there is an objective and goal most are trying to achieve, though it may differ from one gardener to the next, most are looking to increase productive yield by maximizing that potential within a given space. After the years here at RIU, and the experience I have gained from watching countless others attempt test after test of the very same concepts I have worked with for most of my life, I will still suggest most of the same things to most everyone... Train flat, pull and place rather than weave, and tuck until a week or so into flowering when the stretch is over if you want a close tight canopy. If you know how deep your light will penetrate into your canopy, you can allow that height above your screen in order to maximize further. GL 

P.S. When reviewing others work, take into consideration that the end result is a reflection of more than just training, but also type of cannabis, phenotype within the given strain, health of the crop, understanding of the method or cultivation of cannabis period. etc. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 27, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Would love to hear opinions on the following strains for "SCROGGING".Also if anyone wanted to share their favorites?>!?!?!?
> Norther Lights
> THC Bomb
> Shiva Shanti
> Kerala X Skunk






Not certian of the Kerala X Skunk (but most skunks do well, just a bit leggy to train), the rest do well in scrog (there are always phenos that wont do as well however). 
Thanks

Some images of the shiva run would be appreciated! (of course your whole run would be nice too brother! Post em if ya got em!) Thanks!


----------



## RL420 (May 27, 2013)

progress of my scrog, 13 days flowering, LSD


View attachment 2674815View attachment 2674816


----------



## proggystyle (May 27, 2013)

Some really good looking gardens in here!


----------



## goodro wilson (May 28, 2013)

Thanks woodsman. I know it's not the first time the ? Has been asked. Not new to growing or the forums 
Just new to screens and like u said almost everyone's screen seems different 
I was too high to word my question right I guess but ur weave vs pull through made perfect sense that's what I was asking 
Guess the best way to learn something is just to experiment with it
Ill post pics later on when my babies are bigger


----------



## wheels619 (May 28, 2013)

4x4 blue dream 15 days or so into flower and the others in the 4x8 net are a madness on the far side an afghan kush in the middle and a cheese on the far right. they have been flowering for about 5 days or so at most i believe.

ive decided to try videos instead becuz im lazy and too many pics to deal with suck.

[video=youtube_share;a9XxNDh8UTc]http://youtu.be/a9XxNDh8UTc[/video]


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 29, 2013)

^^ I like the tubs brother!  We use em. Small shop vac on hand is a good idea regardless, but also works well for excess water and debris in those tubs..(my vermi farm loves my vac dumpings) We have also fitted them with flush floor drains, works quite well. 
Looks like you can get your lights in a bit tighter to your canopy; though I see you have raise and lower ability, I suspect that it is what you will or already do. (TIP - rough guage) If you place your light on the floor (glass down) with it running, and slowly raise the light, you can see the foot print casting light in the shape of your hood (square/rectangle) on the floor. as you raise it, you see it increase in size. Once you have it raised enough that its casting the same dimension as your screen size (per one plant typically), that is your ideal height above the canopy (distance between glass and floor). Once colas emerge and gain height above the screen, the lights can be raised to accommodate that height. You should also be able to touch the glass on your hoods while the lights are on, with the back of your hand and hold it there without burn. If not, increase airflow through the hoods until you can.
( a significant improvement can be made in exhaust efficiency by eliminating bends in the line; add hard ducting at elbows etc. Air flow slows tremendously with turbulence caused by the flex ducting, especially at a bend.) 
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 29, 2013)

RL420 - Getting there!


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 29, 2013)

Know of another great resouce for scrog info? LINK US! 

Enter the Scrog remains the largest source of scrog related information globally, as far as I am aware. Thanks to all of you! 

One Love! 
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## wheels619 (May 29, 2013)

i left the lights up high in the beginning since they are all indicas. i need the stretch to work in my favor. once the stretch is done the lights will be about 18 inches or so from the tops. and i have big enough pots that i dont have to worry about the left over drainage. it gets soaked up in about a half day.


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 29, 2013)

Anyone want a dandy tip on keeping root zone pests away? 

These folks make custom size bags for me, that I slip my pot into. The draw string pulls up tight to the stem, and WABAM! No bugs! Water right through, or loosen the draw string upon watering. (drip systems etc. can all be made work too of course) 

I also use larger ones for transporting clones, small plants etc. No bugs in transit! (Large enough for pot, plant, and all!) 


http://www.equinoxltd.com/the-gear/bags-and-pouches/no-see-um-mesh-bag.cfm


----------



## ricky6991 (May 30, 2013)

i dont fill my scrog before flower at all... pic is included of them in veg about to go into flower. then i push all the branches downward with a slight bend so to not break stem or anything stressful. then i drop screen ontop of them. before day is up there is acouple tops into screen. couple days later there like 5 each plant. then by end of the 1st week flower the entire screen is filled. i did one finaly tuck halfway through 2hd week of flower and tops popped out of everywhere but not very tall. so now on i wont tuck after 1st week since there is still plenty tops.


----------



## bass1014 (May 30, 2013)

5 gallon paint strainer bags work great also. i use them in my airo buckets when the root mass starts growin in my airstone.. lol cheap too you can get 2 for $5 at lowes or homedepot ..they will go all the way to the stem and use a bread tie to sinch just fyi


woodsmantoker said:


> Anyone want a dandy tip on keeping root zone pests away?
> 
> These folks make custom size bags for me, that I slip my pot into. The draw string pulls up tight to the stem, and WABAM! No bugs! Water right through, or loosen the draw string upon watering. (drip systems etc. can all be made work too of course)
> 
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

SCRoG or Not SCRoG, that is the question....


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 1, 2013)

Is that all the space it gets?


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 1, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Is that all the space it gets?


no. not at all. much more space hopefully.


----------



## jojaxx (Jun 1, 2013)

....should be ready to go 12/12 this time next week, hopefully.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

she has unlimited space!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 2, 2013)

Scrog away
Nice brother!


----------



## hugenug420 (Jun 2, 2013)

i never done a scrog looks like a lot fun but my question is since i got a little gl80 which is about 2.5x2.5x6 how many plants should be in there


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 2, 2013)

id just do one in a good sized pot. like a 7 gallon cloth one. wait how much light are we talkin here?


----------



## hugenug420 (Jun 2, 2013)

im running 400w hps lumitek digi ballast and its good to see another sd guy on here


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 2, 2013)

So I have read some of the argument both for and against topping plants for scrogging???Anyone care to elaborate on who to believe or what method matches what scenarios needs?

any comments would be appreciated.

Plants are around 7 inches out of the medium with 6-8 sets of branches.I plan on making the scrog about 9-10 inches from the medium.



Thanks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

hugenug420 said:


> im running 400w hps lumitek digi ballast and its good to see another sd guy on here


There are quite a few of us on here!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 3, 2013)

RL420 said:


> progress of my scrog, 13 days flowering, LSD
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674815View attachment 2674816


Im Hungry! Scrog For Breakfast!


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> There are quite a few of us on here!


why yes yes there are. lol.


----------



## hugenug420 (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for your advice wheels i got a 10gal pot for when i set up for next cycle


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 3, 2013)

hugenug420 said:


> thanks for your advice wheels i got a 10gal pot for when i set up for next cycle


no worries. you wont have to water it all that often with it being so big.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 5, 2013)

We use 30 gals too, big roots and plenty of organic material. 4x4 screens. Yeilding 1-2lbs


----------



## wheels619 (Jun 5, 2013)

three plants. couldnt tuck anymore. the plants colided together at the 1/3rd and 2/3rd point in the screen and grew upward becuz i ran out of room with the stretch. either way it should be good.[video=youtube_share;cHtP4n1IGWk]http://youtu.be/cHtP4n1IGWk[/video]


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 7, 2013)

As long as the "runners" don't gain enough height to limit you from lowering your light to the appropriate distance from the rest of the canopy, they are fine but too much height and you also have towering shade.. Imagine a triangle; the top of the triangle is the top of your cola, the lower portion, is the shade it casts (unless you have light from multiple locations covering the same space) the further the top of the triangle is from the bottom, the wider the base becomes. Of course this is not exact, nor is the shade created a perfect triangle as it depends on where in the "grid" its positioned relative to the position of the light but when the canopy's flat surface plane is broken, issues result (typically the colas next to it suffer at the lower portions)..Potential issues can simply be removed as to avoid effecting the overall harvest. Doing so however, is best when there is not going to be a hole left behind, as would be the case if in late flowering. Early enough, and you can fill the space with another branch or simply evenly space those in the area around it to fill it in. (Summer time: over crowding causes air flow issues and results in condensation which can lead to mold/mildew issues. Keep it even, thin if needed. If truely over crowded in a scrog, no amount of increased airflow will eliminate the issue completely before damaging the foliage)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 7, 2013)

Scrogging is something you become skilled at. Skills come with experience. Many of you learn here and then post here, but most do not continue to post here long after (understandably when you have cannabis comming out of your ears, you find other important things to do with your life there after). What you see typically, is gardeners coming back and "giving back" to the thread as well as showing off a bit of the glory. We love you all for it and thank you dearly! If you do learn something valuable here, please care enough to return the favor by posting your success for others to see and learn from. It is YOU who have made this thread what it is. If you do well in years to come, please don't hesitate to show us the advancement of an experienced scrogger! Big thanks from all of us!!!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 7, 2013)

DEAR RIU AND COMMUNITY
I want to say something here, very deeply felt.
I am so very impressed and thankful to be a part of this community. There was a time when I was upset about not having control over removing folks comments that would refuse to keep the topic specific to scrog on this thread; I made it known, and then pulled back and would not contribute. Shortly after, people responded by being respectful. The traffic here has slowed, which may not be in the sites best interest of making money however, the value in this thread as an educational tool has increased as a result. THAT is value given to RIU that is priceless and not I nor RIU could be solely responsible for. I want to thank you all for such a fantastic community. I want to thank RIU for the creation of this place, and promotion of such a community. RIU, you have created a world changing place for people to learn, interact, and contribute to the change our world so desperately needs. You have improved our lives. THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## TheMedicalMan (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone doing any outdoor scrogging? If so, pictures and net size? Hows this look to everybody? any tips are appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

TheMedicalMan said:


> Anyone doing any outdoor scrogging? If so, pictures and net size? Hows this look to everybody? any tips are appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Yeah put that plant in the ground and make a huge screen! Reason I say that is because I fucked up last year and didnt put the plant in the ground and we had a 3 week heat wave and it destroyed my plant. My screen was a 5ft x 5ft


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ agreed. 

May want to paint the 2x4s cammo too.  Plants outdoor can encompass a large area. Much larger than the screen shown in the image. Individual screens works well for making things movable, but if your staying put for a while, maybe best to set a larger surface area for the garden to fill. Walking room, is always nice. Keep us posted buddy! LOVE IT!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 8, 2013)

Other Outdoor Images to Ponder


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Other Outdoor Images to Ponder


 I was wondering if I am too late to Scrog here. The situation is simple....my plants are crowded and huge. I am 17 days into flower on 4x4 tables, one of which has no netting yet. This picture isn't the table but to give you an idea what I am dealing with here.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 11, 2013)

you might be a little late to do any training..in fear of stress to your gals... you could add the screen for height control.. and you and angle new upward growth to allow light further down into your canopy.. a screen with wider squares since your babies are kinda big


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 11, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scrogging is something you become skilled at. Skills come with experience. Many of you learn here and then post here, but most do not continue to post here long after (understandably when you have cannabis comming out of your ears, you find other important things to do with your life there after). What you see typically, is gardeners coming back and "giving back" to the thread as well as showing off a bit of the glory. We love you all for it and thank you dearly! If you do learn something valuable here, please care enough to return the favor by posting your success for others to see and learn from. It is YOU who have made this thread what it is. If you do well in years to come, please don't hesitate to show us the advancement of an experienced scrogger! Big thanks from all of us!!!
> 
> Woodsmantoker~



Oh hell yeah... i started with a 2x3 scrog.... you guys are about to see a 10x10 hopefully within a week or 2... still under construction


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 13, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I was wondering if I am too late to Scrog here. The situation is simple....my plants are crowded and huge. I am 17 days into flower on 4x4 tables, one of which has no netting yet. This picture isn't the table but to give you an idea what I am dealing with here.


The tool of a trellis is highly valued in the cannabis cultivation industry. As you will see if you have not already(high times, treating yourself, skunk mag, etc.), most all production type "professional" gardens are utilizing netting of some sort to support the ever growing cola size and weight of dense flowers. The trellis also supports the structure in the vertical position which is actually key to proper development. I have used net, web, fence, mesh, etc. to do just everything, most often its SCROG or trellising. Many times I have helped folks improve on there situation and typically, trellising is one of the first suggestions I offer to someone begining to flower a "trained" or manipulated plant that is unsupported. The method of scrog brings several things to the table that trellising does not however, support is by far one of the most overal benificial. Keeping the "keepable" parts of your plant in the "zone" of which you are providing the most energy (distance away from light source that remains within the range of full intensity) means you are utilizing what energy you have paid for. Getting the most out of what we put in, is usually an objective and or should be. In order to do that, our rippening flowers cannot be leaning farther and farther away from the "source". (in a scotts lawn guy voice "Support em!, Support em!") 

Ladys with big tops, need support. (we call it our Cannabra, ok no we dont its a secondary support system in my garden... LOL)  

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 13, 2013)

Whats up guys just thougth I would jump in here with my random post. I have recently started to learn to scrog and my inspiration comes from a guy on youtube called hygro-hybrid. he uses a DWC and scrog net with 600w lights and gets 600g per plant! THAT is why i decided to learn because i want to be a marijuana mad scientist and produce the best and most bud I can. anyway just thought you guys might enjoy hygro-hybrid's videos he has some great how to vids and a srog grow journal would be great for newbies to learn like I did.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 14, 2013)

Link us pal! ^

Welcome to RIU and Scrog Cultivation! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## ozgrow420 (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HygroHybrid Check it. this mans a master!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 16, 2013)

3ftx3ft
1000 watt HPS
Northernlights
Screen is 9 inches from the medium,light is 28 inches from the tops of the plants.
they have been vegging out under the big light for 3 weeks now,they were we little girls when they went in.


Just checking in.


View attachment 2702312


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2013)

Well damn, I thought Drew was the only master..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2013)

DC, that should fill well. I often run 4 3x3 frames under 1k. 12 to 20 ounces or so per plant.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn! I got 3 plants,my goal is 3-4 ounces a plant.  one mans floor is another mans ceiling!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 17, 2013)

This fella read through the thread here once, and put together his room.. 2x2' frames on casters. 4 per 1000watt (6k). All of his production is used in concentrates. 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 17, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2703147View attachment 2703146View attachment 2703145View attachment 2703141View attachment 2703144This fella read through the thread here once, and put together his room.. 2x2' frames on casters. 4 per 1000watt (6k). All of his production is used in concentrates.
> 
> Woodsmantoker


My goodnesSSS!!! need a apprentice?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 17, 2013)

Little better canopy shot.I have become addicted to working my canopy.Its to the point now where I have a personal relationship with every bud site.

A shot of whats going on under the canopy.I didnt want to cut these because they all seem to be heading to the top,right?

I figure I have a good 2+ weeks of veg to get to 75% filled?(18-6)


Would love to hear opinions.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 18, 2013)

They are looking a little crispy...Any suggestions or opinions. :-/


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Suggestion: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/

Training for scrog is something you will become more skilled at, like anything else. Knowing the plant types, growth patterns, etc. all play in. Many things in the garden can be considered a "control" however. Such as the "square" screen and its openings, the lights, etc. Those things are directly comparable. How you train, when you do what, etc. are the variables. Your results will differ most, by what you choose to do with those variables. Something to pay particular attention to, is apical dominance. (plants tendency to have one dominant top). By training, you are manipulating the plant so as to limit or eliminate that dominance. The more uniformly trained, the more likely you will have uniformity as a result when flowering. (poor explanation, Ill return and reiterate. Time crunch sorry).


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the reply Wood,I posted a thread up two days ago and not one reply.I must have posted it in the wrong manner.A far as the Plant Problems sticky,I would love to fully take advantage of that but for whatever reason I cant see the pics.They come up as broken images??


"By training, you are manipulating the plant so as to limit or eliminate that dominance. The more uniformly trained, the more likely you will have uniformity as a result when flowering"-I think I understand what you mean.I have just been trying to work the top limbs out to allow light to creep onto the bottom limbs,and as the grow in kind of organize them.Im thinking my goal should be to try and get a nice canopy with a top every 2-3 squares or maybe less???????? 




Thanks for the response,and dont worry about the time crunch..Respond at your leisure,I will be here!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jun 30, 2013)

damn.. everybody quit scroggin?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 30, 2013)

no, in fact, on the contrary, this is my first scrog lol. pics taken on day 17 of 12/12... what do you think?? I know there's too many plants in there for it to be a true scrog but I didn't have the veg time so I put extra plants in.. how they looking???  strain is Bella Donna from Paradise Seeds.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 30, 2013)

Scrog is a "method", how you do it is a "technique", the screen is a "training tool", or a "supporting trellis" (certainly can be both). When you are using the screen to support the weight of a plant, it's typically referred to as a trellis. When screen is being utilized to manipulate the plants natural structure in order to effciently fill surface area and maximize potential for a given space and available resources, its refered to as scrog.

In my neck of the woods anyways, scrog on brothers and sisters! Scrog on.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 30, 2013)

Dazed,

Working screens in the sunshine buddy! Just busy is all. Carry on!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 1, 2013)

Its cool bro,I understand.I Should have a pic up of how my 1st attempt is going as well.I will wait until the 1st day of week#2 of 12/12 to take a shot.Give me a few days!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 2, 2013)

Scrogging your outdoor season? Post up some images!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 3, 2013)

Not outdoor..Just learning the ropes inside with a small 3.5x3.5 tent.I will get some pics up today after the lights come one!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 3, 2013)

day#1 week#2 of flower opinions?
I trimmed all the stuff from the stalks under the canopy.I read things saying its right and wrong,but I decided to do it anyway.Figured it would help with airflow and moisture.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 3, 2013)

That will do! I would agree with your reasoning. Yep, there can be "trim waste" when scrogging however, my vermi farm doesnt mind, and my juicer loves it! Nothing is really "wasted" around here...

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 3, 2013)

Fella said to me today "Scrog just aint natural. I don't like it. I like to keep it growing like nature does."
I responded (not typical); "the only thing natural about your garden, is the plant its self (and even that most likely isnt true ie. hybrid non landrace). The rest is simply replication of nature in one way or another. I am simply replicating my lights foot print. You have the same light as I do and naturally, are wasting energy."
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

heys guys thinking about doing a two plant scrog in a 1m2 tent and i was wondering what is the ideal position to start from?

do you start from the middle and train out or start of centre and train from one side to the other


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 5, 2013)

I think its all relative to the amount of space and number of plants???I'm doing 3 and I made a Triangle,with each plant following in the same pattern.Kind of like a swirl.I don't know if that helps out,But it worked for me.If I was doing 2 plants in your space,I would do the same pattern only with 2 plants.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply

i got the space to do more but i also have the time to do 2 with a long veg

what space you working with and how long was your veg?


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 5, 2013)

My veg was about 3-4 weeks,But I started out with weee little guys.Im using a 3.5x3.5 tent,and I could have fit more in there but wanted to go with 3 because of airflow and humidity.


1000 watt hps(aircooled hood)
3 plants(NortherLights)
3x3 tent
Night temps-71-75 degrees
Day temps 79-82 degrees


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 5, 2013)

O ya bro,my words are my opinions,not gospel.So def get as many opinions as you can as well as do some research.


GL!


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

I have only seen a few outside scroggers so.. adding my 1st attempt at an outside scrog

Bubba Kush (revegeed from 2012 spring harvest)


































this was day one 6-18-2013








before triming










anyone see anything I have done wrong or should do?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2013)

_*"do you start from the middle and train out or start of centre and train from one side to the other"*_ For now, I am working with single plant systems and working within the range of a single 600 - 1,000watt light per plant. That typically means I am centering the stalk of each plant in the center of its own 4x4 (5x5 upper) framed unit, and training the plant outward evenly. Once a unit is full, its rolled (the systems are on wheels) into a flowering room and placed under a flowering spectrum of the same wattage light (ie. 600 - 1000watt). Each flowering room is 8K, one plant pod enters per week, and one exits (8 week cycles & Strains "giver er take a lil"). Range 1-2lbs per plant. Easy, easy, easy. Thats the key. Folks of disability like myself, pay attention


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 7, 2013)

As I have expressed many times before; I believe the applicability and advantages of trellising and scrogging, are a tremendous advantage to cannabis cultivators and can be done with nearly any materials available, and in any manner that suits the growers interests and goals etc. I can't perceive a right or wrong way of going about any of it. There may be a more efficient manner of achieving your goal, or a better way to avoid potential problems given the resources and materials used, but experience with various materials and resources equals improvements in efficiency, not necessarily "right or wrong". Many here can help, and will give priceless wisdom learned through experience. Even with little scrog cultivation knowledge, some folks have much to offer in regards to efficiency. Efficiency can often boil right down to available resources and knowledge of how and where to make improvements however, It can also boil down to plant science and biochemistry, or understanding of modern botany and available technologies, or perhaps heating and cooling, or energies and electricity. Improvement comes with knowledge of any or all of the above. I myself contribute a few decades of "cannabis trellising" and "scrogging" of all sorts, with all sorts of materials, and having done so in multiple places from Alaska to Florida. From start, to date, this community has grown. The science behind Scrog cultivation has advanced. As more enter the thread here, we grow in experience, education, knowledge, and wisdom. I am happy to help, and so very pleased that we have a community of helpful, knowledgeable, contributors to "public" education. State your goal, and we will pass along what we know may help you achieve it most efficiently. Bring back your results, and post them here for others to see and learn from! 
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Kief Moon (Jul 9, 2013)

16 days into my 2nd run. 12 Raskal Kush under 6k. 2 plants per 1000w. CO2 @ 1400ppm is making a huge difference!


----------



## Buds30 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> View attachment 2731016View attachment 273101716 days into my 2nd run. 12 Raskal Kush under 6k. 2 plants per 1000w. CO2 @ 1400ppm is making a huge difference!


What up with the propane in the picture? How do you create Co2? By 6k light?


----------



## wheels619 (Jul 10, 2013)

Buds30 said:


> What up with the propane in the picture? How do you create Co2? By 6k light?


thats for his propane co2 generator. more efficient with larger spaces. lasts longer than co2 tanks by themselves.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 11, 2013)

"Right on brother Keif Moon!" Keep us posted! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 11, 2013)

I will have a day#1 week#3 pic up tonight..I noticed that my ladies are drinking water like crazy.Way more then in previous parts of the cycles..I'm assuming this is normal?


----------



## Kief Moon (Jul 11, 2013)

Will do Woodsmantoker! Thanks!

Buds30: Here's a shot of the burner. I bought it and my controller off Craigslist and it was setup for propane but will switch it to natural gas after this run. I also switched to Hortilux bulbs from some cheap $28 jobs I ran on the first run. Between those & CO2 I can see them growing every day.

D&C: The more the roots grow the faster they dry out. It's normal. Mine are in 7gal pots & I'm feed/watering every 2 days now. It will probably go to daily in the next few weeks. I'm using the AN PH Perfect Sensi A&B in Sunshine #4 plus the Expert Bundle & watering with GH CaliMagic. No deficiencies. I'll spend the next week or so slowly clearing out everything under the screens. I left too much under the screens last run and got a lot of popcorn.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 12, 2013)

Kief,thanks for the words.Im actually running a Aero setup with this.I dont know if losing around a gallon a day is normal?Evaporation?IDKlol

Anyways


week#3 day5

they are starting to get crazy!!I had a good even canopy before I switched to 12/12,now they are all over the place!!Live and learn I guess.

Some tops are 20+ inches above the scrog,while others are just a little over a foot.


----------



## Kief Moon (Jul 12, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Kief,thanks for the words.Im actually running a Aero setup with this.I dont know if losing around a gallon a day is normal?Evaporation?IDKlol
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...


Wow, they look happy as hell!  Nice job! Mine are about a week behind yours. Maybe a nylon trellis will be needed to hold them up once they fatten? I'd rather have them like that than low with a bunch of small crap under the screen. That's what I had last time. How many plants & how long did you veg? How full was the screen when you flipped?


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 12, 2013)

Screen was at 70% when I flipped,vegged for 3-4 weeks.And I'm running 3 NL ladies!!Cant really tell you how happy that makes me to hear that.This is my 1st run,and I have no experience to pull from so I'm kind of just crossing bridges when I get to them.Hopefully learn some things.I know its addictive as hell I swear I would still grow even if it was free and legal everywhere!My favorite thing to do is work the canopy,Even if it just happens to be the thing I'm the worst at.


any pointers are welcome!and I have a few pics on this thread from every week so far I think?


----------



## gioua (Jul 13, 2013)

update on the bubba kush outdoor scrog

crappy pics today sorry...


scrog grow


----------



## DOSED (Jul 16, 2013)

how ya doin? has anyone grown bomb seeds thc bomb or better yet scrogged it? would like to know does it respond well to lst, is it rigid or, flexible and suited for scrog. thanx


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

My 6 x 6 outdoor drizilla scrog . When I first dropped the screen




couple of weeks later  I was wondering if someone can suggest how far above the screen should my shoots be at the onset of flower. I should have her almost filled in by next week . The last pic is about a week old. Maybe two weeks to go before flowering should start. Thank you in advance and great thread. I will circle back and read more and post some more pics .


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 16, 2013)

Im not a pro..but I think it depends on how filled the scrog/screen is.Also,personal preference plays a part.I know that's not very informative,but that's all I got!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Jul 16, 2013)

I seemed to of made a little mistake on my calender,I actually just entered week#3..not #4! hahahaha.So here is a close up of whats going on
Day#23


----------



## CPmass (Jul 16, 2013)

My most recent harvest of Blue Cheese


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

I will be SCRoG'n the plant in the front that is in the ground. I am building the Screen and should be on in about a Week.

View attachment 2739237

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

She's filling in fast. I have to work on the corners. Have a lot of lower branches in the corners just reaching the screen. She might be getting close to flowering ? Starting to see pre flowers,  " A dab a day keeps the doctor away "​


----------



## CPmass (Jul 16, 2013)

damn TWS.. living my dream. I always wanted to scrog a fuckin' BUSH!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking Scroggy Folks! Lovin it! (blue cheese fan) 

What range are you TWS? (flowering?) Bit early. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2013)

FMILY

Right on brother! Whats she getting for a screen? Size etc.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2013)

Outdoor Scroggers: Obviously there is truth to the argument of defoliation, and foliage is only nessisary to remove when causing issues or presenting potential for issues; as a result of the manipulation and change in the plants structure (ie, overly dense foliage in regions where molds are present, cramped branches under screen, damaged or dieing foliage, etc). Leave as much as possible. Even lower branches. Light = energy, Soak it up! Outdoor scrogging is doing just that. Spreading/increasing the overall surface area over which the plant can recieve direct light. (as well as the obvious: keeping it below fences, ideal working surface, etc.) Pant height is typically a competative mechanism that allows plants to out reach neighboring plants for available light. When restricted on plant numbers, and in control of surrounding foliage, improving surface area, increases harvest potential and harvest quality. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Looking Scroggy Folks! Lovin it! (blue cheese fan)
> 
> What range are you TWS? (flowering?) Bit early.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


 Range ? Local you mean ? So Cal . about 2-3 weeks I would suppose until flowering. some might be in the stretch though and maybe one just starting. can you suggest how or when I should let my tops up for good. Pre stretch or after or how far above the screen should my tops be at the onset of flower. I really need some advice here.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 17, 2013)

Every strain phenotype and season are different pal, but as onset begins I suggest letting her go and if needed (good measure regardless) add a secondary supporting trellis. If you know the plant stretches a ton, and or you simply want a low profile, train through on set.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

I want 2-3 footers ! LOl I have 3 ft of fence height left. I think im gonna start letting em go now. If she's not in the stretch now it isn't far off. Thanks


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Jul 20, 2013)

DOSED said:


> how ya doin? has anyone grown bomb seeds thc bomb or better yet scrogged it? would like to know does it respond well to lst, is it rigid or, flexible and suited for scrog. thanx


I am LST/Scroggin a THC Bomb, so far, 5 weeks into flower, its my favorite strain yet!! Awesome vigor, thick meaty stems, big big bud sites as promised, not too much of a stretcher, and its overall profile makes it perfect to Scrog. Hell just LSTing it was almost enough to keep 10 tops within an inch of each other. I'll post some pics as soon as I get back in town from work. I'll probably be here drilling for a few more days yet but cant wait to see the flower explosion when I get home!!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 20, 2013)

^agreed. Nice scrog plant!


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

I counted over 100 tops.


----------



## Warbucks (Jul 21, 2013)

"Amazing" Is that 1 plant?


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

1 plant, 35 gallon in ground trash can , 6 x 6 ft screen.. Drizilla by Dynasty. The screen is set a little les then 3 ft above the pot.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Here it is SCRoG'ers...

1 plant (Sour Diesel BB x Cougar Kush) in ground
Screen Size: 8ft x 5ft and stands 32" off the ground
Cinder Blocks are tied to the screen's frame to keep the screen weighed down for future flowering stretch.
I am ready to do this shit right now. I have learned from my last year failed attempt. 

View attachment 2749443

Peace

FM


----------



## hugenug420 (Jul 25, 2013)

that is looking good fmily


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2013)

I had to tuck one more time.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks great T! I would bet another tuck in about 10 days and then see where she is at as far as flowering stretch or not. She might need two more tucks. I dont know man, I am stoned. Smoking some SFV Og.

Regardless your plant is a dime piece bro!!! Keep up the great work

Are they in pots and then in the ground? Did you cut out the bottom of those pots? I lost my glasses so my vision is a little shitty!
Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2013)

The scrog is in a 35 gallon trash can in the ground with 2" holes drilled out in the bottom and lower sides. a lot of them . My green house pots have the bottoms punched out. I hope I don't have to tuck anymore. kinda out of room. I have noticed though the side branching has really slowed down. Me likes SFV !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> The scrog is in a 35 gallon trash can in the ground with 2" holes drilled out in the bottom and lower sides. a lot of them . My green house pots have the bottoms punched out. I hope I don't have to tuck anymore. kinda out of room. I have noticed though the side branching has really slowed down. Me likes SFV !


Your plant might swallow up that screen, you might even have to consider another screen


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

Stop , your scaring me . lol more work. Is your Beastie still going up ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

Bro it won't stop, I trim it down once a week. I just wish it will flower so I know what measures to take for height control during stretch. I get sketched out of my neighbors behind my yard. Both my neighbors on my side's know and don't care I grow. The ones behind me I worry about.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

OK, I was wondering if the Huge monsters ever stop growing .


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here it is SCRoG'ers...
> 
> 1 plant (Sour Diesel BB x Cougar Kush) in ground
> Screen Size: 8ft x 5ft and stands 32" off the ground
> ...


F.M.I.L.Y. Your SetUp Looks Strangley Familiar To Me Hummmm Anyho Your Outdoor Scrogg Is Rocking.Wait A Dawg Gone Minute Do You Play With Kiss Dolls?????


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok Fellow Scroggers Its Been A Minute Or 2 Since Ive Visited This Thread.So I Will show Yall What Ive Up To.Im Running 2 Kannabia Power Skunks In My DIY WaterFarms With Attached Screens.Im In A SunHut 2x4 Xl Acutal Dimensions Are 35x54x85 Under 2 Area-51 SGS-160 Leds.Im Using Flora Nova Grow From Start To Finish


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

I played with KISS dolls when I was a kid. Shit I wish I still had them. Your plants look good man, I ran the Power Skunk from Flying Dutchmen Seeds, I even crossed it with Royal Pure Kush. I love skunky ass bud!


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Kiss was my first intro into rock and roll when I was like 10 and one of the first hard rock bands of the 70's, I was a full head ! Had posters every where and every record ! It was my first concert my uncle took me to and the first time I ever smelled or seen people smoke weed. LA forum. Took my wife to see kiss 20 years ago in San Diego and she don't listen to that stuff. I'd like to see them again. let me know FM. Detroit Rock city, and Strutter ! F yea ! Oh but I never played with dolls. lol. kidding ya !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> Kiss was my first intro into rock and roll when I was like 10 and one of the first hard rock bands of the 70's, I was a full head ! Had posters every where and every record ! It was my first concert my uncle took me to and the first time I ever smelled or seen people smoke weed. LA forum. Took my wife to see kiss 20 years ago in San Diego and she don't listen to that stuff. I'd like to see them again. let me know FM. Detroit Rock city, and Strutter ! F yea ! Oh but I never played with dolls. lol. kidding ya !


I saw them last August out here in Irvine, they are old bro, its not the same no more,especially without Peter and Ace. That was my first concert I went to in 1979 in Madison Square Garden, I was actually scared cause it was the loudest thing I ever heard, after that nothing much mattered to me in life other than Kiss. My Kiss collection never stops, just wish I had the dolls.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

I did a tuck today and it will probably be my last tuck due to the plant flowering!



Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 1, 2013)

day#40 of flower


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> day#40 of flower
> View attachment 2759210View attachment 2759211View attachment 2759212


Strain? Looks good man!

Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 2, 2013)

Norther lights


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 2, 2013)

Update on my grow...These two ladies will go inside for flowering tomorrow under my 1000 watt HPS.

View attachment 2760691

Here is my outdoor SCRoG starting to flower now.


Here is the rest of my outdoor grow!


Happy SCRoG'n 

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Looking great. What is your scrog strain again ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

Massive bro, nice work! My strain is ((Sour Diesel x Blueberry) x Cougar Kush), its a cross that I made. Here is what she looks like flowering

I call my Sour D x BB: Mamadude! These were seeds from my mom who passed away almost 3 years ago and Mamadude was her nickname.

Mamadude Cougar Flowering Indoors right now Day 66


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, She's a fatty !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> Wow, She's a fatty !


When she is done, I will for sure let you sample it.


----------



## Jasper2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful stuff folks! plants look awesome  Heres my Dinafem Critical Jack 38 days since flip 

View attachment 2764369


----------



## GiantSteps (Aug 5, 2013)

Just introduced the screen into my Northern Lights grow. Feel free to check it out, guys!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 6, 2013)

Jasper2 said:


> Beautiful stuff folks! plants look awesome  Heres my Dinafem Critical Jack 38 days since flip
> 
> View attachment 2764369


Looking nice J, have you grown out Dinafem seeds before? Reason I ask is that I got a lot of freebies that are Dinafem and I haven't grown any of them. I been seeing a lot of Dinafem grows and they all look good.I might have to try out a Dinafem strain. Any info on them would be grateful. 

Peace
Fm


----------



## Jasper2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks mate. Nope this is only my second grow. First was a Northern lights from White Label. Read up on this before i started growing and it sounded pretty nice. its Critcal + x Jack Herer. Good strains both of them. Now on Dinafem itself and its genetics. I reckon its amazing and Dinafem are certainly doing something right. Its a pretty fast grower and its 50/50 indica/sativa. Ive seen many dinafem grows on here and with good reason. Mine is 39 days from flip and smells very fruity and getting frosty. The only problem i have is that i may be getting root rot which is mostly my fault and i may have to harvest 2 weeks early which would be pretty shit. But im sure if i were to let this go for the full flowering period it would most certainly be an awesome strain. 

When i start growing again after this im definitely going for another Dinafem strain


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 6, 2013)

Any0ne suggest a decent Jewlers Loupe for checking Trichs?


thanks


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

this is what I use http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 8, 2013)

Day 47 update. Running canopy temps around 84-85 most of the way. CO2 at 1400 ppms. Just dropped it to 80-81 & lowered the CO2 to 1000. There's way more purple than when I had no CO2 and lower temps. Same strain. Raskal OG. AN nutes again. Anyone have a guess as to why the purple & leaves dying faster? I'm hoping to let them go to 60-65 days.


----------



## Dr.King (Aug 9, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> Day 47 update. Running canopy temps around 84-85 most of the way. CO2 at 1400 ppms. Just dropped it to 80-81 & lowered the CO2 to 1000. There's way more purple than when I had no CO2 and lower temps. Same strain. Raskal OG. AN nutes again. Anyone have a guess as to why the purple & leaves dying faster? I'm hoping to let them go to 60-65 days.
> 
> View attachment 2768770View attachment 2768771View attachment 2768772View attachment 2768773


Now that is how pros do it! Nicely done sir, Rep for sure. You mentioned that the purple and leaves are dying faster. I take it you mean the purple strains are dying out faster? Are the leaves that are dying out only on the purple strains or is the whole room dying out? Most purple/color strains seem to like lower temperatures with higher humidity. I would have to guess the reason you have more purple this grow is due to the CO2. You said last grow you had lower temperatures and no C02. The reasoning behind this is even with the low temperatures without having good CO2 movement in a room the humidity that the strains need in order to turn that rich color purple then have to move into the bud. With no C02 to move the humidity around better an low temperatures, all that humidity tends to sit/linger at the bottom of grow rooms more(Scrogs have higher humidity then most grows). Vice versa having good CO2 movement can really make a big difference in not only humidity with adding them deep colors we all love and enjoy. 

Glad to see even though your grow looks damn near perfect you are still trying to make improvements. Be safe and live life everyone.

Edit: Forgot to upload mine which are currently at day 89, week 6 of flowering.


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you Dr King, but I am no pro. This is only my second round since high school in the 70s. LOL I just studied for 9 months before jumping in, then built a good room with a good environment and run good and easy nutrients to start out. 
The strain is not purple. It's an OG Kush. I know many strains can turn purple with lower temps but was not aware of the color changing effects of CO2. Thank you for explaining that. On my first run my buds were no where near as huge as yours but they were similar in color. Great grow BTW! And I had problems keeping the room warm enough. So I was surprised they are turning purple at the tops. The lower bud leaves, 2nd & 3rd set from top, on some of the 12 plants are yellowing off and are easily pulled from the stem. This started in week 5. On the first round they stayed green till almost the very end. The only differences in this grow are Hortilux bulbs, CO2, warmer temps & Bud Candy added to the nutrient line up.


----------



## GiantSteps (Aug 11, 2013)

Screen is filling in nicely. I am thinking of switching over to 12/12 fairly soon - I figure the lower budding sites should rise to screen level during the first two week stretch. _*What do you guys think?

*_ View attachment 2771494View attachment 2771498View attachment 2771502View attachment 2771506View attachment 2771509View attachment 2771510View attachment 2771511

There is a link to my grow in my signature. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

My outdoor SCRoG is budding now.

View attachment 2778223

Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 15, 2013)

How long do you recommend flushing before the chop!>!?I have read anywhere from don't do it,to 10 days.lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> How long do you recommend flushing before the chop!>!?I have read anywhere from don't do it,to 10 days.lol


How many plants are you going to chop? Reason I ask, you can do 1 plant with 14 days, 1 plant with 10 days and 1 plant with no days or 1 plant with Clearx, etc.... See what works best for you!

Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

Just 3..And this is my 1st grow so I'm a weee-todd.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

here is day#56 since the light switch..any estimations?

thanks,Its hard to get good shots of the whole bud because of the lights.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> here is day#56 since the light switch..any estimations?View attachment 2779357
> 
> thanks,Its hard to get good shots of the whole bud because of the lights.


Looks good, do you have a scope to see the trichs? That will tell you where she is.

Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes... But I'm extremely color blind, and I'm have a little problem telling clear from cloudy.

lmfao, I shit you not.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Yes... But I'm extremely color blind, and I'm have a little problem telling clear from cloudy.
> 
> lmfao, I shit you not.


Take a macro shot with your camera and then crop it up and post the trich pic on here.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

Whats a Macro shot?Can use my iphone for that?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Aug 16, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Whats a Macro shot?Can use my iphone for that?


heres a macro shot. there probably an app for the iphone.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> View attachment 2779671heres a macro shot. there probably an app for the iphone.


Nice shot SD


----------



## Dr.King (Aug 17, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Whats a Macro shot?Can use my iphone for that?



What you need is a Digital Microscope Endoscope Magnifier USB Camera. Here's a link to the one I purchased. I heard it works wonders for getting clear and steady shots plus it goes from 50x up to 500x.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handheld-8-Leds-500X-Zoom-Digital-Microscope-Endoscope-Magnifier-USB-Camera-2-0M-/181138035919?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2cab14cf

It connects via USB to a computer. However if you don't have a laptop or a external hard drive I would recommend purchasing a USB wall outlet adapter. Here's a link to the one I purchased. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Charger-Home-Power-Outlet-AC-Wall-Plug-Adapter-Galaxy-S3-S4-iPhone-4-5-/370874326348?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Chargers&hash=item5659d51d4c

I myself am looking forward to the performance of this Microscope Camera. Be save and live life everyone.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Doc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 18, 2013)

What's up scroggers it's been a while but I'm back with my critical kush from barneys this time 1000 watts og reflector baddass ballast and bulbs and in an 8 gallon air pot


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

Whats the screen size? Looks good man!

Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2013)

The screen is 27" x48" so 2'x'4 pretty much she was in a 5 gallon but I figured I'd up her to the 8 before the heavy duty training kicks in


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice! When you going to flip her to flowering?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2013)

well due to recent set backs i want to make sure i have enough clones, and the screen still has a little more filling to go.. i'm thinking no longer than another week or 2.... shes loving the air pot upgrade from 20 to 30 liters.. i also added some growstones at the bottom ...lets see how that goes.

I'm expecting her to explode now... and a Halloween harvest would be interesting...hmmmmm


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

I got two plants that are indoor using 15 gallon Dirt Pots and they each have a Tomato Cage Screen. They are on Day 15 of Flowering and under a 1k hps.
View attachment 2783697View attachment 2783698

My bathroom is full, they take up the most space.
View attachment 2783706

Peace
FM


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 20, 2013)

So is there any truth to the benefits of a 24-48 hour darkness period before right before harvest??

thanks in advanced!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 20, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> So is there any truth to the benefits of a 24-48 hour darkness period before right before harvest??
> 
> thanks in advanced!


Hell yeah, every harvest gets the darkness... i guess the science behind it is that the plant thinks its the end of fall and going to die so it puts out a coating of crystals to protect the would of been seeds, to prepare them for falling into the soil and to ensure the plants survival for the following cycle...


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 20, 2013)

I fucking love this forum.Me and the old lady smoked a few bowls of our tree.I broke a branch last water change and dried cured it this whole time.I know it's a poor representation of how potent it will be when the final product is done,but wow.this shit is FIRE!!



Literally gleaming with pride.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 20, 2013)

And how long of a no light period?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

Well its been really hot here in triple digits, so I attached two pieces of 10' PVC pipes to the SCRoG frame and added sun shade material over her. Hoop SCRoG Hut. 

View attachment 2784894View attachment 2784895View attachment 2784896


----------



## GiantSteps (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of my SCROG Atomic Northern Lights grow I have going right now. I used the panorama feature on my camera, but had a hard time keeping it steady - hence the distortion toward the up right of the picture. Today marked 1 week into 12/12. I have a link to the grow in my signature if anyone wants to check out more details or photos. _*Any advice fellow SCROGgers?*_ Thanks in advance! 

View attachment 2785035


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 21, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> And how long of a no light period?


i give them a good last flush and hit the lights.. normally 24-48 hours.. i also believe in letting them dry out also.. so i try to time the coco drying period with the darkness.. so that i get that double factor of season ending and drought..


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 21, 2013)

Im doing a Areo Scrog,so drying out isnt a option!

thanks for the advice..It will be 48hours today at 6.. then its 




&#8203;then cut!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

chopppppppppppa


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 21, 2013)

Had to post on page 420 check out the ck she's loving the upgrade to the 8 gal from the 5


----------



## mike45214 (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the progression of my scrogg.


----------



## GreenBuds (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's my setup 4' x 2.5' 250MH/400HPS air cooled hood. Chicken wire from Home Depot.


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't ya hate when guys post pix during the grow, then drop off just before harvest? Me too, but I now understand why. Paranoia sets in with all that bud hangin around! LOL So in the interest of NOT being that guy, here's my room the day of chop. Taken @ 65-67 days. I learned a lot. Still need to clean more out below the screen in the first few weeks. And I'm losing the orange safety fencing & making my own with string with 3" squares next run. And letting them veg for a week or so before flipping to get a better fill & let them get higher above the screen during the stretch. This was flipped the day the screen went on and did not stretch enough. It was better than the first attempt but still too much larf just below the screen.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 29, 2013)

Before and after tuck, page 420 biatches!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Outdoor SCRoG 



Peace
FM


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Legal medical grow 21 days veg 1st pic 18 days 2nd pic
OG raskel white strawberry and Bohdi dream lotus


----------



## firstime4everthing (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my first post fellas . I'm doing my second grow ever and the strain is joint dr&sgs ogre . Its been 8 days since it has sprouted and I have already planted in a 4 gallon pot that I'm going to use the whole grow. My cab is 24"wx 4fttx 18d. Im using two 45watt cfls one is 2700k other is 6500k and I have a few side lights that I haven't figured out howI'm mounting them. I plan on scrog. Will post pics later on


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

hammer21 said:


> Legal medical grow 21 days veg 1st pic 18 days 2nd pic
> OG raskel white strawberry and Bohdi dream lotus


Very nice set up man! Clean and professional looking! Can you give details on your set up please?


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice set up man! Clean and professional looking! Can you give details on your set up please?


Legal medical grow

The system is a low pressure aeroponics. It's a sealed recirculating system. automatic top off , automatic water changes, also getting ready to switch to drain to waste. C02, dehumidifier, that's it just your run mill system.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing man! Looks nice!


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Your Scroges look great hope mine do as well.


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 30, 2013)

I owe you and everyone else a big thanks.......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

hammer21 said:


> I owe you and everyone else a big thanks.......


You going to start a thread for your grow or you going to just update here? If you start one, let me know.

Peace
FM


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 30, 2013)

I will update here..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 3, 2013)

a couple of weeks make such a diff.. i'm going to let her go a little more and top away...a whole bunch a' clones and flip..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> a couple of weeks make such a diff.. i'm going to let her go a little more and top away...a whole bunch a' clones and flip.. View attachment 2803135View attachment 2803136


Looks good man, its going to be jammed in a month, cant wait to see it!

Peace
FM


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 4, 2013)

wow this thread is GREAT! im really enjoying everyones scrogs and how unique and different they all are.... here is my scrog....Jack Herer (back half)and pre98 Bubba Kush( lying low in the front corner) . Jack Herer got so stretchy I placed a second scrog screen down. it worked really well to control her canopy! happy Scrogging and thanks for all the lovely pictures!
.


----------



## GiantSteps (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys! I was hoping I could get advice/criticism (no matter how big or small) on my current SCROG grow. I want to soak up every little bit I can so that I can dramatically improve the next SCROG. I have a link to my journal in my signature. Thanks in advance for any advice/tips! 

View attachment 2805563View attachment 2805564View attachment 2805567View attachment 2805570View attachment 2805571View attachment 2805572


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is my Outdoor SCRoG...
View attachment 2806053View attachment 2806047View attachment 2806052
View attachment 2806051
View attachment 2806049View attachment 2806048View attachment 2806050


----------



## ryansflights (Sep 7, 2013)

1st time grower here  Ill be trying a scrog this month. I have a 3x3x7 gorilla tent, 400w mh/hps with carbon filter and 6' fan. Filter hanging above the light.
I will be using 1 20g smart pot with my organic soil mix. 1 plant.
Am I safe to go with a 3x3 trellis in my tent? What yield should i be expecting with this 20g pot in this relatively small tent? 
Should i go with a few smaller plants instead? I was thinking go big.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey ryan, I did a SCRoG in my 2 x 4 tent with a 400 watt HPS with one plant. I used a Milk Crate which is approximately 12 gallons and lined it with fabric (kind of like a smart pot) lol. I see no problem doing a 3 x 3 with one plant in 20gal smart pot. I am not good at guessing yields, a shit load of stuff is factored when determining a yield. Healthy plant usually equals healthy yield. Hope that helped ya!



Peace
FM


----------



## ryansflights (Sep 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey ryan, I did a SCRoG in my 2 x 4 tent with a 400 watt HPS with one plant. I used a Milk Crate which is approximately 12 gallons and lined it with fabric (kind of like a smart pot) lol. I see no problem doing a 3 x 3 with one plant in 20gal smart pot. I am not good at guessing yields, a shit load of stuff is factored when determining a yield. Healthy plant usually


Helped out a bunch, ill be going with the one 20g then. Ill post pictures once everything is set up. Thanks again


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 8, 2013)

20 gallons seem huge for a 3x3 area to be completely honest. i go 10 gallons pot on my 4x4 screen and still only have to water it every 4th or 5th day with coco in full bloom. i think that big with soil or even coco would be too much as it wouldnt dry out enough and fast enough in between waterings. unless its outside.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm running an 8 gal airpot... More of a growing medium , more room for potential roots ... Coco can be fed just about daily if you want and will dry faster than soil.. but all mediums have there ups and downs... She will need time to fill out... Where if you did several smaller pots they would fill your canopy faster...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 9, 2013)

A friend here, made me a T shirt that's bad A$$, its got a screen with tops emerging in the background and says "get flat?" I LOVE IT! THANKS BUDDY!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 9, 2013)

Love the images BTW!


----------



## GiantSteps (Sep 9, 2013)

I am doing a 4x4 SCROG in a tent - I was curious what advice you guys might have for how to effectively reach the back line of plants to clear out dead leaves etc?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 12, 2013)

GiantSteps said:


> I am doing a 4x4 SCROG in a tent - I was curious what advice you guys might have for how to effectively reach the back line of plants to clear out dead leaves etc?


 Oohh me me me! I know! Pods that rotate 360 and roll in and out of the tent. BOOM! now ya know. Haha love ya folks! Scrog on.


----------



## GiantSteps (Sep 13, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Oohh me me me! I know! Pods that rotate 360 and roll in and out of the tent. BOOM! now ya know. Haha love ya folks! Scrog on.


I am not sure I understand what you are saying to do... are you saying to remove all the plants from the screen and take them out of the tent? I am talking about plants that are a good foot above the screen.


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 13, 2013)

GiantSteps said:


> I am not sure I understand what you are saying to do... are you saying to remove all the plants from the screen and take them out of the tent? I am talking about plants that are a good foot above the screen.


In a SCROG you can put your plants in a tray or on a table with casters & attach the screen so you can move the whole thing around in the tent to access all sides.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup, keifs right. All in all I was being silly with my explination buddy, eh something to think about and experiment with. Most folks don't run with the idea until they have already experienced how well the technique works yet how challenging and possibly over burdening it can be made. Over the years, with all the time I have spent on my back looking up through screened cannopy and bent over tucking, or even from a chair reaching in, it dawned on me that small single plant units that I had seen folks build and the rolling carts I had been using could be all in one design. From there it was quickly understood that this whole method can be all inclusive in a single unit. Rolling in and out, spinning 360, and raising and lowering (tray for pot). Additional secondary trellising is easily attachable and it too can be made to raise and lower. This whole new concept of how to scrog using a single plant unit developed my interest in creating a company that designs, markets, sells, and instructs folks on use and technique etc. So eas the birth of Scrog Technologies...(hiring soon  )

If your already there, and you have maintenance needed at the rear of your tent (assuming your tents design does not allow for unzipping the rear (they do make em) you can use tools such as "grabbers" for old folks (you know, the "claw") to reach etc. I suspect however, the harder your setup is to maintain, the more advanced your next run will be. (Hence our single plant pods now). 

Be well and enjoy the run friends!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Tabakush (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you know if is it beneficial to top or fim the plant when scroging?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 16, 2013)

I took some clones yesterday the, countdown begins,


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's my room reset. Day 6 of flower. I put the plants under the screen & vegged for a week with CO2 @ 900. The plants were vegged for 8 weeks under CFLs so tall but not very bushy. 2 per 4x4 due to plant counts. One of them in the middle tray snapped off while setting the screen. I hope I didn't fill the other screens too much while letting the middle fill in. We'll know soon enough I guess.  I also took out 3 Raptor hoods & replaced them with 2 Gavita Pro 1000DE's. I'm exited to try these. They are open hoods but the room is actually running cooler and brighter.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 19, 2013)

Keep us posted kief. You have a side by side going with the new and the old lighting?


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 19, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Keep us posted kief. You have a side by side going with the new and the old lighting?


Kinda. It shouldn't be a fair contest since there are 3 Raptor/Hortilux/Crappy mag ballasts vs. 2 Gavita Pro1000DE light fixtures that include digital ballasts. Each side is 4'x12'6". I've read the Gavita's can cover up to a 4'x6' so I'm trying them. They are dimmable with a super lumen setting of 1150. The first week they were set at 1000 then up to 1150 till the end if the girls under the lights can take it. If they end up close in yield I'll add 2 more Gavitas to save on power. The plants have grown a lot just since the above picture and appear to be equal at this point. I'll post pix as they progress. Here's a shot of the lights.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 19, 2013)

amazing set up Kief! im at day 55 now with the girls.. bubbas getting a flush and Jacks packin on the weight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking great Kief and Sofia!! Keep up the great work!

Peace
FM


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 21, 2013)

Sofia, a breath of fresh air! SCROG ART! a new addition to the thread. I dig it! Colors!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Sep 21, 2013)

THANKS! now I just need for Keif to invite me over to his pad and kick some wicked colours up. I would really enjoy painting his wooden frames and decorating those scrog frames of his. I think I would do it Tie Die like. then On each of the tall wooden 2 by 4s that stick up I would put down a lil shelf and glue down a lava lamp. it would looks soooo trippy. For the walls im thinkin maybe some abstract modern art, like Mondrian's simply complimentary color squares . the possibilities are LIMITLESS! lol, but it still looks great just the way it is Kief!! im choppin bubba tonite and so I will cut away both scrog screens. I have yet to decide if I will re scrog Jack for her last few weeks. Have a nice weekend SCROGGERZ!


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 22, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> THANKS! now I just need for Keif to invite me over to his pad and kick some wicked colours up. I would really enjoy painting his wooden frames and decorating those scrog frames of his. I think I would do it Tie Die like. then On each of the tall wooden 2 by 4s that stick up I would put down a lil shelf and glue down a lava lamp. it would looks soooo trippy. For the walls im thinkin maybe some abstract modern art, like Mondrian's simply complimentary color squares . the possibilities are LIMITLESS! lol, but it still looks great just the way it is Kief!! im choppin bubba tonite and so I will cut away both scrog screens. I have yet to decide if I will re scrog Jack for her last few weeks. Have a nice weekend SCROGGERZ!


Sofia. Come on over! You're right. They need to be completed. I can see your vision for them. Diggin it! But how many watts do lava lamps pull? LOL!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 23, 2013)

My scrog is goin outta control, wow... She's really impressing me.. I'm flipping this week


----------



## yktind (Sep 26, 2013)

So far i have read 120 pages and man what great info so far. I thought I would throw this up in-case anyone was wondering about light output and what not. 

This is based on a 600 watt iPower HPS bulb w/ 85,000 lumen out put. Also this is inside a typical 4'x4' grow tent.

Basically this tells me exactly where my netting should be to make full use of my light... without going into a vertical setup.

Also in my setup my girls can be about 6" away from the light <--- not to start but at finish. I try to stay about 10" or so.

I'll be starting my Scrog in mid October. My net is 6"x6" though so i may add some lines


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 26, 2013)

Update: Day 14 of 12/12. First pic was Sept 1st, the day they went under the screen. 12 OG Kush in 10g Eco pots under 5k. Vegged for 10 days, then flipped on 9/11. Second pic taken day 14 shows the difference in color from the lighting. Left: 2 Gavita Pro 1000DE's. Right: 3 Raptor/Hortilux/Mag ballasts. The Gavitas are 3' over the canopy. Raptors are 2'. I ran veg nutes one week into flower training once a day. At 2 weeks the stretch is about over and I'm slowly cleaning everything out under the screen. So far I couldn't be happier. Can hardly tell I broke off half of one plant in the middle screen.


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 26, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> View attachment 2837382View attachment 2837383
> 
> Update: Day 14 of 12/12. First pic was Sept 1st, the day they went under the screen. 12 OG Kush in 10g Eco pots under 5k. Vegged for 10 days, then flipped on 9/11. Second pic taken day 14 shows the difference in color from the lighting. Left: 2 Gavita Pro 1000DE's. Right: 3 Raptor/Hortilux/Mag ballasts. The Gavitas are 3' over the canopy. Raptors are 2'. I ran veg nutes one week into flower training once a day. At 2 weeks the stretch is about over and I'm slowly cleaning everything out under the screen. So far I couldn't be happier. Can hardly tell I broke off half of one plant in the middle screen.


That is impressive! Nice job. So how long is the training process and the overall veg period to do something like that?? Before its ready to flip to 12/12?


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> That is impressive! Nice job. So how long is the training process and the overall veg period to do something like that?? Before its ready to flip to 12/12?


 Thanks Bear Country. The clones were taken just before my last round so about 10 weeks. I vegged them under T5s. They went from cube to party cup, then 2 & 5 gallon pots. They were put into the 10 gallon right as they went into the room. They were 4' tall when they went under the screen but not very bushy as you an see in the first pic but had a decent root ball. I trained them for the 10 days of veg under MH bulbs (18/6) & another 10 into flower before the screen was full, then let them go. There will be no leaves left under the screen in another week to avoid popcorn.


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 26, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> Thanks Bear Country. The clones were taken just before my last round so about 10 weeks. I vegged them under T5s. They went from cube to party cup, then 2 & 5 gallon pots. They were put into the 10 gallon right as they went into the room. They were 4' tall when they went under the screen but not very bushy as you an see in the first pic but had a decent root ball. I trained them for the 10 days of veg under MH bulbs (18/6) & another 10 into flower before the screen was full, then let them go. There will be no leaves left under the screen in another week to avoid popcorn.


So I was looking at your pictures again....how big is each square...each wooden frame? Like 4'x4' or larger? How many plants does it take to fill each wooden square? Lastly...how tall will the canopy end up from floor to top of canopy? Hope you dont mind all the questions..I have been thinking about trying something like this for a while now.

10 weeks to this stage from the time you took cuttings? It takes me about 15 days to get a nice little plant from seed. 15 days before it needs to come out of the party cup. How long is it taking you to root the clones before they go into party cups?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2013)

Pod cycling: for multi light caregiver type operation (though works just fine small scale). Seperate rooms are necessary. 

Well rooted clones go into 2gal pots (or similar) and get started training. Different plants will respond differently to stress; knowing your strain/pheno traits etc. first, eliminates the guessing game and the methods used to train become routine for each type of plant. I am typically interesed in fast indica hybrids (for effect) that stay low profile over the screen. That means LST/bending and tieing techniques are used more in my gardens however, topping and other techniques may produce better results depending on the plants "growth pattern", stress responce, health, or type of trellising, size, and or methods there after (mainlining etc.). 
These plants remain in a vegitative cycle while growing larger and training continues. The plants during this time are being worked into an ideal shape to fill what ever size and shape screen frame that is being used (I have come to appreciate 2x2' on wheels, four fit well under a 600 - 1000 watt light and also fit through most doorways). Once the plants surface area is nearly 50% of the screens surface area (controlling height becomes a skill set here, don't want too short or too tall of plants in order to slide them in under a screen frame unless it has raising and lowering capabilities) they are entered into the Scrog pod (single plant unit on wheels). The plants are introduced to full intensity lighting (what ever wattage will be flowering them. Ie. If its a 1000 watt hps flowering room, plants will be introduced to 1000 watt MH) and trained to fill the surface are entirely while remaining on a vegitative cycle (unless a stretchy plant / sativa dom, in that case veg and train till 70% or so is full, add secondary trellis above canopy for additional cola support). Once full, lateral training stops and the scrog pod is moved into a flowering room. From there, only maintenance is done. 

With 6K in the flowering room, 2k in vegg, and a t5 or similar for clone vegging, one pound per week is easily achievable: six weeks flowering strains, four 2'x2' scrog pods per light and entering the flowering room every week in groups of four pods.. 4 pods under each light in scrog vegg, two weeks apart. 8 clones in groups of four, two weeks apart. Sooo, goes like this. 

4 clones go from cloner to t5. A week later they have been trained and spend another week there getting larger while four more join them under the T5. After the second week they are entering a scrog pod and placed under a 600 -1000watt light to vegg and fill screen. The next week it moves over to the next vegg light (different vegg spectrum?) As each before it moves up into its place. After the second week of HID scrog vegg, the four pods move into the flowering room and start a six light/week journy to the end. With four 2x2s, 4 oz per plant, comming out a week apart, that's one lb per week.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2013)

Proof read and edit later...super tired and late.


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 27, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> So I was looking at your pictures again....how big is each square...each wooden frame? Like 4'x4' or larger? How many plants does it take to fill each wooden square? Lastly...how tall will the canopy end up from floor to top of canopy? Hope you dont mind all the questions..I have been thinking about trying something like this for a while now.
> 
> 10 weeks to this stage from the time you took cuttings? It takes me about 15 days to get a nice little plant from seed. 15 days before it needs to come out of the party cup. How long is it taking you to root the clones before they go into party cups?


There are 6 4x4' screens, 2 plants per screen. The screens are about 3 1/2' from the floor & the tallest tops are about 5'. Vegging this round was an experiment. I no longer have a veg room. You can see in the 2nd picture where I removed a wall in my flower room to add 2 more HPSs. That was where my veg room was. Last round I bought plants from a buddy with a huge op. This time I didn't want to buy plants so I cleared out a 3'x5' closet at my house. Since I had so little room for 12 plants I was trying to keep them small. They were 3' tall in 3-4 weeks. I had more than 12 but sold the rest on Craigslist to cover the cost of running the T5s. They were supercropped & trimmed a lot to fit in the closet. Obviously, grown correctly with MH they could have been 7' in 10 weeks.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 27, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Proof read and edit later...super tired and late.


Proof read? we are stoners, it looks great and nice write up!

Peace
FM

@Kief nice pics bro, blow those pics up, your garden is BOMB!!!


----------



## OrganicOnly (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow  great thread obviously cant read it all lol but I picked up a lot of great info on here thanks woodsman and everyone else who contributed. Will definitely be using S.C.R.O.G on my Tangerine Dream and Liberty haze L.E.D. grow. Feel free to check out my grow thread all tips and advise are welcome as I am still green.


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 27, 2013)

WMT. Great work!

FM. Thanks man. The pix don't expand for you? Wanna trade my room for Bertha?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 27, 2013)

Thnx folks, Q&As if needed but ill leave it as is unless asked to clear it up. I will be writting up cycle plans for various goals, limitations, room sizes etc. Ill be covering the three base units Scrog Technologies will be producing. 2x2 (fits through most standard doorways at 28"wide) 3x3 (wheelchair access openings etc) 4x4 (designed to fit in 4x4 tents actual dementions are a bit smaller) and 5x5 (commercial ops and bay doors, double door openings etc.) Though I won't go into commercial ops in cycle format, I will cover specs of the unit and how it can meet large scale production ideals. 

Scrog Technologies comming soon to a garden near you! Might as well be yours! 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 28, 2013)

Clones have roots ,flipping her to flower tonight, changing to my baddass 1k watt hps... Muahahahha


----------



## Justforme11 (Sep 28, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> My scrog is goin outta control, wow... She's really impressing me.. I'm flipping this week


Wow, that one a very nice grow! Yours is a much more even canopy than mine and very full! Nice work!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 30, 2013)

Justforme11 said:


> Wow, that one a very nice grow! Yours is a much more even canopy than mine and very full! Nice work!


thank you, that's one of the benefits of the scrog.. you can get a nice even canopy just by training certain portions to level off with the rest.. after a while you get the hang of it, and it just happens


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 1, 2013)

Flower power, a couple of months for some frostiness


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 2, 2013)

My current screen just about filled before swithching to 12/12 Today... its 16 ft by 10ft.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 3, 2013)

Kief......

View attachment 2845335


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 3, 2013)

An upskirt shot cleaned her up down there


----------



## yktind (Oct 4, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> An upskirt shot cleaned her up down there


Nothing like a freshly shaved bush


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 9, 2013)

Another upskirt, madness, the branches almost look like an inverse of roots


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's an update. Just finished week 3. Had a little potassium deficiency and had to bump up the nutes. 12 plants are now drinking 35 gallons every 3 days. The roots are going crazy in these Oxy pots.


----------



## yktind (Oct 9, 2013)

Very Tasty Looking!!!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 9, 2013)

yktind said:


> Very Tasty Looking!!!


Thank you!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

Bout time you blew up them pics! Stellar man!

Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 16, 2013)

Check it that patience is paying off, day 16 ..12/12


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Disability trial run with Scrog Technologies 3x3' trellising system prototype. (Patients first grow). 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 16, 2013)

Is that a flood and drain system??
Looks very nice, plant and planter!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 16, 2013)

Instead of wheels elbows and pipe would create more surface area on the floor.
Might not be able to roll it around but it would be more sturdy.
If you got true corner pcs you could have a square base which would be even more stable.

I have to admit I lean on my PVC frame a lot to get to the back of my plant in the tent.
Yours would end up in at my feet when my fat butt leans on it!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 16, 2013)

woodsmantoker said:


> Disability trial run with Scrog Technologies 3x3' trellising system prototype. (Patients first grow).
> 
> Woodsmantoker


Looks good! @dogenzengi I think the wheels are set up so you wont have to lean on it to get to the back, it seems that its low enough to manage and would be in a room with space to move. One thing though.. I do lean on mine a lot also getting to the waaay back... its a pain but My baby is MASSIVE


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Hehe, brother the wheels would be your saving grace my friend. You may be surprized at how well the design exploits physics. You cant tip it over. As for the tent, the wheels allow the whole unit to pull out for maintenence. The mobility is key. This unit can be completely managed from a wheel chair. No bending, no leaning. Those are precisely the types of things we are eliminating here. 

(And they are prototypes. Production models will be one peice construction bases. The idea in the pvc unit however is limiting nessisary parts and fittings. (Ie lower cost)

Care to learn more about em? I am looking for individuals willing to test the concepts. 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Massive is also something were learning is not nessisarily the ticket. Your restrictions come by way of other various controls but specifically lighting and footprint. For years we were working on filling the footprint with as few plants as possible and hence was the birth of the single plant unit. After testing various sizes with different numbers of plants over the years, it started to appear that 4 plants under a standard 1000, more easily produced "max potential" for the given light, than one plant filling that same space. Of course for some, this simply is not an option and single plant units at 5x5 work well. Four 3x3's however can pull 8oz each and if rotated daily (per the castors), they maintain an even cannopy and can be managed as needed.. (4plants, 8 ounces each, that's two pounds per one 1000 watt light.)


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> Is that a flood and drain system??
> Looks very nice, plant and planter!


Nope, just an organic mix in a bucket designed for hydro aps. (Shows the versitility a bit.). The perlite is there to wick overflow and provide a barrier for keeping pest away from the drain holes.

Thanks for kind words brother!

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments gents

Woodsmantoker


----------



## fatalack (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey scroggers this is my first time at trying this and I need a little help. Im getting ready to manicure a couple funky looking leaves and i was wondering, if I should trim all of the complete lower foliage before I switch to 12-12 to start flowering. The first two pictures are of the tops and the next two are of the lower foliage that I have a question about.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 18, 2013)

Fatalack, welcome pal. 

I suspect you funny leaf, is a plant problem (something off) and signals problems to come. I see little foliage as is, and suspect you will be far happier with your results if you correct the issues before flowering. Give ample time to recover. At that point the plants will havr had more time to fill the little canopy and yeild will be respective. Sorry I don't do plant problems with folks (see other sections of RIU for related topics/threads). Foliage removal is contraversial subject, however during plant manipulation techniques such as scrog, our manipulation draws from the plants ability to resist various complications that are naturally alleviated for the most part by the evolutionarily developed structure. Since we manipulate that structure, and attempt to meet our own ideals (work/water space below cannopy) removal is some what cosmetic as well as benificial. Our early scrog guides and 101 tutorials most all suggest that shaded lower leaves gives reason for removal. Though in part true, the various other reasons may be more what we are after rather than actually meeting the plants "needs". As I suspect you are aware, leaves are how the plant (at large) converts light /energy via the process of photosynthesis. Each leaf is a solar panel if you will, and is a unit of potential. Rule of thumb. If you were sitting on that leaf looking up, could you see the light bulb? If not, consider what indirect light it may be recieving and make your call. I suspect you won't need to remove anything for some time.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 18, 2013)

Fill those cannopys folks, then as it becomes dense, you will see lower foliage suffer from lack of light. At that point its job is done. If you were to wait until the cannopy was completely full before you removed anything, I suspect you would still be just fine. Keep in mind the problems compact veggitation can have and make accomidations in order to avoid issues. (Ie air movement). A week before flowering or so, consider removal. The size of the cannopy can play a role here however. If light gets around your cannopy there is less need.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 18, 2013)

Ps. Constructive criticism is not always easy new for new growers. Be not discouraged. This is "advanced" cultivation meaning there were steps taken before getting here. If you are new to cultivation its somewhat like learning to ride a bike before learning to walk. You can do it and both are quite simple but typically learning ballance (walking) first, assures success when attempting to ride. Do it how ya wish friends, just consider mistakes and faliures as the lessons you choose to learn first. Its all education. I dig crash courses too. 

Enjoy!
Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 18, 2013)

My first exposure to cannabis cultivation was in the deep south where plants were grown flat against the ground by being tied to fence that was laid flat. They were keeping the cannapy low and out of sight. (Also learned of "airlayering" as a result when branches got covered and rooted where they touched earth.) Its not a bad place to start. You just find yourself saying "oh that's why" allong the way.


----------



## fatalack (Oct 18, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the great advice, I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 19, 2013)

Scroggers United,

Its pic party time! Toss up what ya got. Old or new, best shots! Scrog love!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 20, 2013)

Day 21 scrog shots


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

Pic time....Here is one of my SCRoG that got ripped by rippers this year! So depressing, I know that fucker enjoyed it and probably made some good money off it!


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm wondering if you get more coverage out of a light when you scrog. If I have a 1,000 watt HPS without scrog I would use about a 4x4 area. If I scrog could I get 5x5 or 6x6 out of the same light?

im guessing since I don't need the penetration I could but I'd love to hear from the pros


----------



## yktind (Oct 22, 2013)

johnnymcpotts said:


> I'm wondering if you get more coverage out of a light when you scrog. If I have a 1,000 watt HPS without scrog I would use about a 4x4 area. If I scrog could I get 5x5 or 6x6 out of the same light?
> 
> im guessing since I don't need the penetration I could but I'd love to hear from the pros


I think you will get the same coverage. Light only travels so far in high lumens. 

But you could scrog into a verticle pattern creating more square feet. or a U shape. That's what I'll be doing on the next flower cycle. 

_I am no way shape or form an expert on this. Just taking a jab at it for ya.


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll stick with the same footprint


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 23, 2013)

Become the "pro". Light intensity meters will show you what your footprint looks like, there are even apps yet i would trust hardware first.. Yes you can cover a larger area then 4x4 with a 1000 watt light, your hood and glass (if any) however can change all that. 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## Funkyfreshh305 (Oct 23, 2013)

So how much training is done before the scrog screen is used? On average, How many weeks into veg would wait to put the screen up?


----------



## ricky6991 (Oct 23, 2013)

So yeah i put air stone in my buckets and flood them for an hour on and 3 hour off at a time and i tripled my growth so when i normally switch my screen i would get 8-12" above screen tops for canopy. Well ill let the picture tell how much they grew above canopy this time... forest! Idk what they turn out like. Nervous actually haha...

One picture is before they switched to 12/12... crazy growth... 8 lights, co2 sealed room, 10ft by 16ft screen over packed.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 27, 2013)

@ Woodsman, I would love to hear more about your introduction to cultivation, it sounds like your time in the south was super educational.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Kief where is the update bro?


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Kief where is the update bro?


What's up FM?! Wanna see my latest F-UP? First run on these fabric pots and the 10 gallon takes a ton of water once the roots take off. So in an attempt to get run off I over nuted the poor girls and ended up with some lockout. It's worse on the warmer side of the room opposite the A/C. After flushing I think it's under control but it definitely left some damage. Here they are at the end of week 6.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

They still look good, How far along are they! 
EDIT: my stonerism kicked in, I just saw the end of week 6. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking good wow.. I'm at day 29 with my baby she's getting dusty


----------



## yktind (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Scrogger's!! This is my first scrog ever. This was vegged a little to long I think but oh well. To big a plant is okay problem with me. Anyway.

My Question is how much of the under growth should I take off. I was thinking everything below the PVC. I have already taken off about half of the stuff and flipped 12/12 yesterday. Should I let her stretch a week then trim?

P.S. She Is A Green Crack and expect about double stretch with a little extra.

View attachment 2876701View attachment 2876702View attachment 2876703


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 30, 2013)

take evveerrrything from under the screen, by day 14 of 12/12. i normally do it in 3 stages not to shock her all at once.. trust me you'll want to... eventually its like sitting under the shade... i cant see my bulb from under the screen... i have a bunch of pics in the first link in my sig


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> take evveerrrything from under the screen, by day 14 of 12/12. i normally do it in 3 stages not to shock her all at once.. trust me you'll want to... eventually its like sitting under the shade... i cant see my bulb from under the screen... i have a bunch of pics in the first link in my sig


Thanks! That's kind of what I've been doing. Some here and some there. So basically make sure she is ready to go by day 14.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey all,

This is my first scrog and I wanted to get some feedback.

Girls were topped at the 4th internode. Placed under the screen 10/25. 

Strains are kaia kush, church & buddha tahoe


Appreciate any feedback, thoughts, questions, etc

CK


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2013)

i guess i didn't look into it enough. i am trying the scrog for the first time. this is actually my second grow as an adult. i have already flipped to 12/12 a couple days ago. no flowers yet. the screen seems pretty full now but i am going to manipulate the hell out of the plants for a a while now. these are dutch passion master kush plants. should i have made my screen stands portable? i am using felt pots and could not really come up with a portable setup this weekend and just figured i'd go for it. anyway, here are some pics... comments on what i am failing at or doing ok at are welcomed.


----------



## yktind (Nov 4, 2013)

captiankush said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first scrog and I wanted to get some feedback.
> 
> ...


This is my first run at SCROG as well but my advise so far is to make sure you can easily access underneath the canopy. There is a lot of training and trimming to do.


----------



## spandy (Nov 4, 2013)

If your canopy is filled properly, everything below the screen wont be getting any light anyway. 

Usually strains are done stretching in flower by day 14-21, and then flower production takes over. I'd try to have most if not all the cutting done by the time the stretch is over. You only get so many days of heavy flower production so you don't want to waste that time by stressing your plants during those times.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 4, 2013)

Access is a major pain. Watering is light a WWII bombing run. I have started using my tents access panel for the girls in the back.


CK


----------



## captiankush (Nov 4, 2013)

double post


CK


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

One plant 1k scrog day 35


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 4, 2013)

oldfogey8 said:


> i guess i didn't look into it enough. i am trying the scrog for the first time. this is actually my second grow as an adult. i have already flipped to 12/12 a couple days ago. no flowers yet. the screen seems pretty full now but i am going to manipulate the hell out of the plants for a a while now. these are dutch passion master kush plants. should i have made my screen stands portable? i am using felt pots and could not really come up with a portable setup this weekend and just figured i'd go for it. anyway, here are some pics... comments on what i am failing at or doing ok at are welcomed.View attachment 2880452View attachment 2880453View attachment 2880454View attachment 2880455



i have a 5 pak of the DM MasterKush put away, looking forward to your success!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 4, 2013)

spandy said:


> If your canopy is filled properly, everything below the screen wont be getting any light anyway.
> 
> Usually strains are done stretching in flower by day 14-21, and then flower production takes over. I'd try to have most if not all the cutting done by the time the stretch is over. You only get so many days of heavy flower production so you don't want to waste that time by stressing your plants during those times.



I have lots of growth under my screen, any bud above the screen is just sitting on more bud below the screen.
I did not remove anything, I would have Lost a bunch of buds if I trimmed all of the lower of the plant, I don't understand the logic ??

unless it's a perpetual grow or space issue then I understand.


I run a 400 watt HPS with two 95 watt T5 CFL 4 bulb fixtures on either side of my screen.
photos below.
Why trim if not for space or speed?


----------



## BCJohn (Nov 4, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> unless it's a perpetual grow or space issue then I understand.
> 
> 
> I run a 400 watt HPS with two 95 watt T5 CFL 4 bulb fixtures on either side of my screen.
> ...


i have to ask the same thing. I just added side cfl lighting when my canopy got too thick for light penetration. I know I'm not going to get all that much from the underside but when you are growing only one or two plants in a small space I don't see the benefit of trimming the popcorn.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> I have lots of growth under my screen, any bud above the screen is just sitting on more bud below the screen.
> I did not remove anything, I would have Lost a bunch of buds if I trimmed all of the lower of the plant, I don't understand the logic ??
> 
> unless it's a perpetual grow or space issue then I understand.
> ...


reason being everything typically below the screen does not get sufficient light to create good quality buds. If you remove the matter from the bottom, the plant can devote it's energy and resources to the buds that are getting energy directly from the light. 

your circumstances are a little different due to the size of you plant and side lighting of your set up. If you check out the pic i posted above and some others in my sig, underneath my screen its complete darkness just about... if i put my hand under it.. no light shines on my hand whatsoever .. what happens is the plant has to expend extra energy keeping those buds alive since they arent getting light.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 4, 2013)

It's my first plant.
Dr F. when you mention size you mean it's Larger than what you would flower or Smaller?

as soon as the stretch hit when a flower reached the screen I moved them to the outer holes.
I continued moving branches away from the center and finally have a very full screen.
I squoze one Bud, it's as hard as a rock! The big one in the back right.

I bought a light meter, I've found that my hood has a hot spot you can see the extra growth around the back.
The hot spot is directly below the base of the bulb.
I know tilt my hood and use my light meter to get a more even spread at 7000+ lumens across most of the plant.
The outer buds are getting 5000 + lumens plus the side lighting.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> It's my first plant.
> Dr F. when you mention size you mean it's Larger than what you would flower or Smaller?
> 
> as soon as the stretch hit when a flower reached the screen I moved them to the outer holes.
> ...


Thats whats up, you did a good job. In terms of size, If the plant consumes the screen and fills it by day 14..12/12 than most likely whats underneath will not get much light,.... if the screen is not as dense than i suppose whats in the middle underneath may still get light.... I guess thats key.. if you put your hand under the screen where you would be trimming and light is shining on it... chance are maybe it might still be getting light 2 months into flower but probably not... 

My run was an experiment, I've had several different runs and i'm trying to dial in the best method... based on time/yield/quality/ease ..... theres a pic on one of the last pages in my second sig of my critical kush when she hit the screen, (30"x56") i could have flipped her into flower sooner but i wanted my screen enveloped since she was my only plant... I needed the harvest so i took clones and flipped as late as possible..

eventually as you improve your technique your buds up top will be so fat that underneath will all be scraggaly spindley bud that you'd end up using for edibles or tossing


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's a couple of side shots of my baby .... If you look at the wall you can see the variance lower and lower and dark under..the last pic there's a 25 watt flouro (that I turned on so you can see ) which i use so my clones aren't in darkness... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## spandy (Nov 4, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> I have lots of growth under my screen, any bud above the screen is just sitting on more bud below the screen.
> I did not remove anything, I would have Lost a bunch of buds if I trimmed all of the lower of the plant, I don't understand the logic ??
> 
> unless it's a perpetual grow or space issue then I understand.
> ...




I use 1000 waters with zero side lighting and anything below the canopy on my grows would be junk popcorn that I wouldn't want to bother fucking with. It wastes energy trying to produce these airy, underdeveloped nugs.

Cut it off, then the plant isn't wasting energy trying to grow larf under the net and focues that energy on the buds actually getting full light above the net, which in turn leads to more developed, quality buds.

If you are getting developed nugs under the net, then it's obvious you are not filling the screen properly. Only way they would develop is if they are getting light, so fill that screen more before you flip 12/12 next time. Takes a few runs for each strain to really learn what and when to pull the trigger on certain steps. Scrogging is not a universal one size fits all for every strain. 


But hell, I only get 1.5-2lbs per light depending on strain, so wtf do I know.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 5, 2013)

(Dogenzengi, good on you brother! I think you may be one of a handful that took advice/used your noodle and got the tool of the scrog trade.) 

Know your controls, variables, and plants well. 

Woodsmantoker


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 5, 2013)

I took a pic of a bud below the screen and a bud shot directly above the screen... Literally within inches of each other.. check it 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2013)

Still going. Looking at maybe the end of the month.


----------



## c.issinghoff (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's a question.....is it better to have a dense low canopy so that lighting can be even and uniform...or is it better to have a tall canopy with 20 in buds and poor light penetration?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2013)

The beauty of the scrog is it delivers a uniform canopy if done right. In terms of low and high do you mean trained or un trained? Because I would go with trained.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## captiankush (Nov 13, 2013)

Day 9 of 12/12 



screen is filling up fast.

CK


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 13, 2013)

What size pot do you use? Thanks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 13, 2013)

Looking good CaptKush!!

Peace
FM


----------



## captiankush (Nov 13, 2013)

*


harris hawk said:


> What size pot do you use? Thanks


to be honest, I don't remember but I think 3 and a half gallon. I always go with pots that are wider than they are tall because my cab is only like 5'10, but I have also noticed that wider pots usually give me wider plants.

*edit:

did some one math and the pots are supposedly 17 gallon...my math my be off, computing volumes isn't my strong suit. Dims are 9 inches tall with a 13 inch circumference so math wizards have at it 



CK


----------



## yktind (Nov 13, 2013)

captiankush said:


> to be honest, I don't remember but I think 3 and a half gallon. I always go with pots that are wider than they are tall because my cab is only like 5'10, but I have also noticed that wider pots usually give me wider plants.
> 
> CK


Hrmm, I never would have thought the pots influenced that. The height and overall ... bigness (lack of a better word) for sure. Interesting. In aero my roots are not contained so I wonder if the plant shape influenced at all?

I wouldn't think that it would make a difference to rather or not it was bushy just the overall size.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 13, 2013)

yktind said:


> Hrmm, I never would have thought the pots influenced that. The height and overall ... bigness (lack of a better word) for sure. Interesting. In aero my roots are not contained so I wonder if the plant shape influenced at all?
> 
> I wouldn't think that it would make a difference to rather or not it was bushy just the overall size.


I can only describe it as width. I won't say its a proven fact, but I have tried every shape available and in my setup, these pots are the best for organic soil gardening in so far as yield vs space. I like them a lot. My observation is really just food for thought.

CK


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 14, 2013)

captiankush said:


> I can only describe it as width. I won't say its a proven fact, but I have tried every shape available and in my setup, these pots are the best for organic soil gardening in so far as yield vs space. I like them a lot. My observation is really just food for thought.
> 
> CK


You guys are spot on in Ed Rosenthals book they mention it, your canopy will surpass it's pot's width by up to 2/3rds I think... so the wider the pot the roots can stretch sideways and your canopy will follow

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 14, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> You guys are spot on in Ed Rosenthals book they mention it, your canopy will surpass it's pot's width by up to 2/3rds I think... so the wider the pot the roots can stretch sideways and your canopy will follow
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


I thought this would be a perfect time for this!







lol, thanks.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 19, 2013)

My thoughts exactly 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey scroggers have any of you harvested over the course of a few days on a single plant? Meaning taking the big buds down while the others fill out abit more?

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Nov 20, 2013)

outdoor scrogg


----------



## big bud 56 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello riu,
I have a question about running a scrog grow.
I am currently setting up one side of my flower tent to do a scrog grow.
I have a white widow in veg right now and she should be ready to go into my flower tent in about another week or so.
What I would like to know is if that strain would do well in a scrog grow.
Any help would be appreciated.
I would also like to know what kind of a yield I could expect from her.
my scrog is going to be two feet by two feet.
I would have made it bigger but my tent is only a little more then two feet wide.
Thank-you to anyone that can help me out with this.


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Hey scroggers have any of you harvested over the course of a few days on a single plant? Meaning taking the big buds down while the others fill out abit more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


I do that even not in Scrog. I am new to this Scrog stuff but I figure if you have the room and the time why the heck not. Get the max outta those little bastards.


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Nov 21, 2013)

once you go scrog, you never go bog..ck

It always just works so well, as obviously evident in the pic 3 posts up. It evens out the canopy how you direct it to, It fills out your grow area how you direct it to, and it supports all the weight late in flowering by itself, or with an additional screen.

It just works so damn good, Great thread!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 21, 2013)

I will officially always use yoyos for now on ... They're holding up some huge fat sticky colas 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woodsmantoker (Nov 26, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/750529-healing-woodsman-its-time-folks.html

Ill be out of the office folks, details here. Be well Scroggers!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2013)

God speed Woods !


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;DKYekRacL-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKYekRacL-Q[/video]
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/750529-healing-woodsman-its-time-folks-10.html

 been thinking a lot lately about cannabis as an agent for societal change. cannabis as an intelligent life form. < cannabis as one truth, love and compassion. 
cannabis is medicine.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2013)

hopefully all goes well woodsman.. have you heard of the strain Charlottes web... High cbd good for seizures, I don't know other bennys though... Keep scrogin

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Wish you the very best Woods, stay strong and fight hard!

Peace
FM


----------



## puppetstring (Dec 3, 2013)

I read this whole thread last year and I know it was mentioned, and I tried using the thread search but couldnt find it...

for those of you using an upper screen for additional support, what size are your holes? My primary screen is 24"x48" inside with 2"x2" holes. Should I make the upper with 4"x4" or 6"x6"?


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2013)

The first of December, Rain most of next week and the BBQ coming. We started taking her down.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking good tws!

My scrog is coming down Friday.. I'm eager to compare yields 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2013)

man that is a nice one !


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 4, 2013)

Some Kushy Kush!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2013)

Kev, Toka and TWS have some epic outdoor SCRoGs....fucking nice work!

Peace
FM


----------



## ryansflights (Dec 5, 2013)

Think I should throw the scrog up now like +10 inches above the top growth? I only topped her once but i thought I should start training her asap. Only have one 5 gal in this 3x3 tent. So theres room 

View attachment 2918209View attachment 2918210


----------



## Oldcourierguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone want to play the guessing game? 5 plants in DWC and 2 in soil.

22 inches x 60 inches. 2 inch Squares. 600watt hps.


----------



## Ibex (Dec 5, 2013)

Last run under 1k, now using 2k.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 5, 2013)

Ibex said:


> Last run under 1k, now using 2k.
> 
> View attachment 2918281


Damn thats purdy!!! Nice work bro! 2K should bring twice as much!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2013)

Scrog down... Here's a bud shot and the next screen .. getting ready

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 9, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Scrog down... Here's a bud shot and the next screen .. getting ready
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


where is the pic?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2013)

Had a moment..and forgot the pics...hahaha
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 9, 2013)

very nice cola!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> very nice cola!!!


Thank you! 
Scrog in place..flipping soon...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thank you!
> Scrog in place..flipping soon...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Very nice, how soon you flipping? Hopefully real soon.

Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 10, 2013)

I was thinking Sunday, there are 6 under there.. and their mommy's done me proud...

Do you think they would be outta control otherwise?

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I was thinking Sunday, there are 6 under there.. and their mommy's done me proud...
> 
> Do you think they would be outta control otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Well me personally I dont like to fill the whole screen up prior to flipping. I try to leave room for the first 3 weeks of flowering stretch, thats just my opinion and what I have learned. But you are just fine, you know the strain and it sounds like you grew it before. Worse case pop another screen over it, like TWS outdoor SCRoG. I cant wait to see your finished grow. I am going to flip in a week. My plants are going to need a screen. I am trying to figure a drain system connected to the toilet so I dont have to move the plants. What strain is it bro? Keep me posted on your grow.


EDIT: Anyone here other than Kief, TWS going to the BBQ?
Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well me personally I dont like to fill the whole screen up prior to flipping. I try to leave room for the first 3 weeks of flowering stretch, thats just my opinion and what I have learned. But you are just fine, you know the strain and it sounds like you grew it before. Worse case pop another screen over it, like TWS outdoor SCRoG. I cant wait to see your finished grow. I am going to flip in a week. My plants are going to need a screen. I am trying to figure a drain system connected to the toilet so I dont have to move the plants. What strain is it bro? Keep me posted on your grow.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone here other than Kief, TWS going to the BBQ?
> ...


That's true..I wanted to flip a few days ago.. but I did a lot of pruning.. so I figured I'd give her a few days to recover..
I've been using a shop vac for water removal... 
The 6 under the screen are Critical Kush, a blend of critical mass and Og kush.. I'm going to make a rdwc for the other half of the tent and hopefully scrog that up too .... I'll keep everyone up to date..I love taking pics.. 
I would definitely be down for some bbq... Mmmm ... I'm a ways away however...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 12, 2013)

Bud shot from the scrog critical Kush, 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Bud shot from the scrog critical Kush,
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Is that a trimming machine? Bud looks great!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, it works pretty good.. I was using to catch the clippings from my "prize" buds..
I'm evaluating the trimmer to see if there are any differences... The buds I let hang with leaf while drying smell more at the moment... Everything's in jars now so we'll see on the smoke report

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## phoshizzle (Dec 19, 2013)

This is my first scrog attempt after reading some previous post. Currently on week 1 of flowering.

There are a total of 2 plants under here (ran out of space in both tents smh) under a (2' x 2') screen. The tent size is (3' x 3' x 5.5') and it was switch to 12/12 on 12/15/13.
Genetic are 3x Crazy from Harborside.



There are a total of 9 plants with 3 plants under each (2' x 6') screen. The tent size is (8' x 8' x 6.5') and they were switch to 12/12 on 12/15/13.
Genetics are GS Cookies, Chocolate Hashberry, & Alien OG from Harborside


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 19, 2013)

phoshizzle said:


> This is my first scrog attempt after reading some previous post. Currently on week 1 of flowering.
> 
> There are a total of 2 plants under here (ran out of space in both tents smh) under a (2' x 2') screen. The tent size is (3' x 3' x 5.5') and it was switch to 12/12 on 12/15/13.
> Genetic are 3x Crazy from Harborside.
> ...


Very nice job for your first attempt! Thats going to be very nice! I am jealous you get clones from Harborside, how is it in that place? Do they have a shit load of strains there? Did they have any AK47 from Serious Seeds there???

Peace
FM


----------



## ryansflights (Dec 19, 2013)

First grow ever.
Just started weaving my 818 headband. Another 3-4 weeks I was thinking of training her.
1 5 gal in a 3x3.


Lots of tops


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2013)

phoshizzle said:


> This is my first scrog attempt after reading some previous post. Currently on week 1 of flowering.
> 
> There are a total of 2 plants under here (ran out of space in both tents smh) under a (2' x 2') screen. The tent size is (3' x 3' x 5.5') and it was switch to 12/12 on 12/15/13.
> Genetic are 3x Crazy from Harborside.
> ...


 Agreed. Very nice. Keep posting brother! (Mind sending me some images from your journal when complete? Would appreciate the ability to add some images of your "first run" to a scrog guide. Thanks brother)

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 23, 2013)

You people make this fella grinz ya know it? Love the tour after a bit away, its such a beautiful world in here. Be well brothers and sisters!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## phoshizzle (Dec 23, 2013)

I just made a grow journal so I will be updating pictures on there. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/765715-1st-scrog-indoor-grow.html


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks!! very informative, you must have done a lot of pruning? any topping/FIM?


----------



## progenitor04 (Dec 23, 2013)

here she is


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

Wishing all the SCRoG'ers a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Be safe and enjoy!

Peace
FM


----------



## Ibex (Dec 28, 2013)

Here is what it looked like on the first week of flower


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

A crappy pic at day 39of F.





Beech


----------



## Ibex (Dec 28, 2013)

How many days does it usually go Beech?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

Ibex said:


> How many days does it usually go Beech?


65-75 days.
Beech


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 30, 2013)

How much height are y'all needing on average for your SCROG grows (specifically sativa dom plants)?


----------



## Ibex (Dec 31, 2013)

SNEAKYp said:


> How much height are y'all needing on average for your SCROG grows (specifically sativa dom plants)?



My screen height is 34.5" from the table

Tallest Sat Dom cola is 22" above the screen with the average cola height from the Sat being 20"

Under the screen, of that 34.5" height, 11" is taken up by the 5gal pot 

With standard 8' high ceilings my magnum xxxl hoods are almost raised as high as it can with 20" from glass of hood to highest Sat cola (22" above screen)

I went and measured, I dont know this off the top of my head.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 31, 2013)

Ibex said:


> My screen height is 34.5" from the table
> 
> Tallest Sat Dom cola is 22" above the screen with the average cola height from the Sat being 20"
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for this. Really helpful!


----------



## ryansflights (Jan 2, 2014)

Week 8, time to weave again.
View attachment 2948857View attachment 2948855View attachment 2948856

After weave. Should I flip her to flower after she comes back up? Running out of space in the tent and I know she'll stretch for 2 weeks after flip.
View attachment 2948858View attachment 2948859


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2014)

When you SCRoG you should compensate for the flowering stretch! What I mean by that is you shouldnt have more than 70% of your screen filled before flipping that way you can have room to tuck for the stretch IMO.

Peace
FM


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 4, 2014)

^ not all strains or even individual phenotypes are going to fill 30% of the screen during photoperiod. Get to know your plant. That's the rule of thumb. Old literature may suggest generalized information. We have come a long way here in Enter the Scrog. Keep it up gents, your building the future!

Woodsmantoker


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 2950837

The symbol of change, born in a garden of gifted strains, Newyears! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## citizen8 (Jan 4, 2014)

What up Citizens? I am on my 4th grow and have learned a lot from several of you guys. I have recently started my first SCROG and I it is amazing. I am hooked on the SCROG method and will only grow like this from now on. It only makes sense! Along with this SCROG i dropped the use of any bottled nutes, and went with an AACT with my FFOF. I must say...for the first time ever I have not had one, I say 1 nutrient deficiency. My plants are green super healthy. I am using two different bat guano's one for veg and one for flowering, mixed with chicken manure and worm castings. I even smash up raspberries and blue, black berries into the AACT. I read in a few places it gives your buds a smooth sweet taste...we will see.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> ^ not all strains or even individual phenotypes are going to fill 30% of the screen during photoperiod. Get to know your plant. That's the rule of thumb. Old literature may suggest generalized information. We have come a long way here in Enter the Scrog. Keep it up gents, your building the future!
> 
> Woodsmantoker


Well thats why I said 70% because it seemed that they didnt know what their plant did in flowering. Just like not all strains are suitable for SCRoG!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2950837
> 
> The symbol of change, born in a garden of gifted strains, Newyears!
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Nice pic but unfortunately I wouldnt want that in my garden, especially if it was born in your gifted garden! Happy and Healthy New Year to you too!

Peace
FM


----------



## Funkyfreshh305 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm very interested in scrog. A little hesitant since I'm familiar with dwc and want to continue this method. Any help with dwc scrogs? Links? Advice? Growing in a closet with 600 watt dimmable ballast set at 50% because of heat.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 6, 2014)

Appologies FMILY, if my comment came off abrasive and contrary. Not intentional.

Organic comes with life!, the catapiller nah, the butterfly can stay. And the lady bugs. And the baby mantis. The python... (I don't do cats  ) were good, roll on. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 6, 2014)

Funkyfreshh305 said:


> I'm very interested in scrog. A little hesitant since I'm familiar with dwc and want to continue this method. Any help with dwc scrogs? Links? Advice? Growing in a closet with 600 watt dimmable ballast set at 50% because of heat.


Attaching the screen to the lid of plants individual (ie bucket etc) res allows you to remove the plant while still in the screen, dump, clean, fill etc. If a bucket with clean new solution is ready, its quite simple to just pick up the screen, plant, bucket lid, and root system all as one, and set onto the new bucket. 
Current systems and reciculation obviously can get around such things. Scrog will work with any system. Design can make or break the feisability and functionality. May want to consider pulking heat from a hood, to avoid uninteded stretch/elongation. Nice time of year to have extra heat to disperse.  


Wmt

I'm out brothers, healing/treatment is going very well! Looking forward to scrogging greenhouses this spring.  be well good people.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 2953511
View attachment 2953512
View attachment 2953513
View attachment 2953514
View attachment 2953515


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 6, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When you SCRoG you should compensate for the flowering stretch! What I mean by that is you shouldnt have more than 70% of your screen filled before flipping that way you can have room to tuck for the stretch IMO.


you're right dude. i've yet to grow a strain, even with diff. phenos of same strain, that didn't double or more in height flowering, lol. 70-80% is a very good number to use. i don't scrog these days, but 70-80% was cutting it pretty close for me on a couple occasions. there are some things in growing that don't change. and so far, i haven't found a strain that didn't stretch in flower. i actually look forward to the stretch, lol! the last part of veg, and the first part of flower, is when i begin tying down. peace


----------



## ryansflights (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 5 of Flower. What a beautiful sight. First grow.


----------



## yktind (Jan 8, 2014)

ryansflights said:


> Day 5 of Flower. What a beautiful sight. First grow.
> View attachment 2955477View attachment 2955478


That is very good... damn good first grow. 

Mine was, well pathetic, haha.


----------



## ryansflights (Jan 8, 2014)

I just try to provide optimal conditions for temp, light, and made sure the genetics were bomb too. Shout out to cali connections regular seeds. Cant wait to see these colas!

Much appreciated yktind!


----------



## Ibex (Jan 8, 2014)

Funkyfreshh305 said:


> I'm very interested in scrog. A little hesitant since I'm familiar with dwc and want to continue this method. Any help with dwc scrogs? Links? Advice? Growing in a closet with 600 watt dimmable ballast set at 50% because of heat.


Ive done it. You will need to set up a way to do water changes because once that plant is tied into the screen, its not moving much. I did this on my 8 site rDWC so I didnt really need to lift the bucket lids much other than to peek at the roots. 

If youre already having to dim your 600 bc of heat, imo, hydro is not the best fit for your environment.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 21 critical kush 1600w 

She's pumping up 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 9, 2014)

^^^ very nice dr frank 
Hi guys, im soon going to be attempting my first scrog. I'm only going to be doing one plant as a learning curve at first. 
My Q...is a 2x2 screen enough or is that to small? And if it is to small can I increase the size by doing a curved scrog?
Thanks guys


----------



## Ibex (Jan 9, 2014)

Closetgardner said:


> My Q...is a 2x2 screen enough or is that to small? And if it is to small can I increase the size by doing a curved scrog?


This is really dependent on your space available and how big of a light you run. A 2x2 screen *can* be just right as long as your plant is the appropriate size and veg'ed the correct amount of time. Or your plant can massively overgrow it. Its really strain dependent, but generally plants will almost double in size going to flower.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 9, 2014)

Ibex said:


> This is really dependent on your space available and how big of a light you run. A 2x2 screen *can* be just right as long as your plant is the appropriate size and veg'ed the correct amount of time. Or your plant can massively overgrow it. Its really strain dependent, but generally plants will almost double in size going to flower.


The grow space is 3x3 with about 8ft height. Im going to be using ch9 seeds pow33 x critical mass33. Im vegging with a 250w blue cfl. For flower im undecided on 400w hps (air cooled) or 2x 300w cfls.
So what veg time would you recommend? 
I'll train for as many tops as possible before putting the screen in place. Then continue to train using the screen. Does this sound like im on the right track? 
Thanks


----------



## Ibex (Jan 11, 2014)

Closetgardner said:


> The grow space is 3x3 with about 8ft height. Im going to be using ch9 seeds pow33 x critical mass33. Im vegging with a 250w blue cfl. For flower im undecided on 400w hps (air cooled) or 2x 300w cfls.
> So what veg time would you recommend?
> I'll train for as many tops as possible before putting the screen in place. Then continue to train using the screen. Does this sound like im on the right track?
> Thanks


That is enough height to work with the 400 HPS. Absolutely better choice than the cfls, assuming you can control your temps. HID's get hot. Move your ballast out of your grow room if possible. Keep all wires off the floor, electricity and water dont mix very well, atleast in your favor  

Veg time is going to be dependent on many factors unique to your room. The cfls will give you a slower veg speed and thus require more time than say a MH. Digital ballasts can power both bulbs. Some magnetics can as well. If youre starting from seed then youre going to be veg'in for atleast 3 weeks. I go even longer when I am starting from clones, but our gardens are different. Next cycle run clones if you can. Cuts veg time down and you know exactly what youre in for stretch, yield, even color traits, which most of these things influence your question about veg time. If I was growing my sativa in your scenario, its veg and screen fill time is very different than my kush indica. 

Yeah thats the right track. Its really whatever works for you. I top my plants in veg without a screen and then they get moved into a flower room and tied into a screen using plant velcro. Really cheap and really convenient. 

Youre welcome 

*Edit: Some ballasts can power both MH and HPS if that was unclear.*


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 11, 2014)

Ibex said:


> That is enough height to work with the 400 HPS. Absolutely better choice than the cfls, assuming you can control your temps. HID's get hot. Move your ballast out of your grow room if possible. Keep all wires off the floor, electricity and water dont mix very well, atleast in your favor
> 
> Veg time is going to be dependent on many factors unique to your room. The cfls will give you a slower veg speed and thus require more time than say a MH. Digital ballasts can power both bulbs. Some magnetics can as well. If youre starting from seed then youre going to be veg'in for atleast 3 weeks. I go even longer when I am starting from clones, but our gardens are different. Next cycle run clones if you can. Cuts veg time down and you know exactly what youre in for stretch, yield, even color traits, which most of these things influence your question about veg time. If I was growing my sativa in your scenario, its veg and screen fill time is very different than my kush indica.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ibex mate 
this will be my first scrog(like u cant already tell lol) so I'd like to get it right the first time, well as right as I can so next time is easier.
Ive always lst'd my gals, I dont think ive let one grow natural.
Im just getting back into the game after over a year out. I got busted and the wife wasn't to keen on letting me do it again. But ive got a place to get a couple of plants going and cant wait to get my teeth back into it. Thanks again man. No doubt I'll be back through out the next few months for u guys help


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> Appologies FMILY, if my comment came off abrasive and contrary. Not intentional.
> 
> Organic comes with life!, the catapiller nah, the butterfly can stay. And the lady bugs. And the baby mantis. The python... (I don't do cats  ) were good, roll on.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Do you hatch your own Prey Mantis? Its a lot of fun and becomes a battle royal of who eats who to survive! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Day 21 critical kush 1600w
> 
> She's pumping up
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Looking really nice and packed! Nice job maximizing your grow space!

Peace
FM


----------



## Funkyfreshh305 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ibex said:


> Ive done it. You will need to set up a way to do water changes because once that plant is tied into the screen, its not moving much. I did this on my 8 site rDWC so I didnt really need to lift the bucket lids much other than to peek at the roots.
> 
> If youre already having to dim your 600 bc of heat, imo, hydro is not the best fit for your environment.


I was considering building a net attached to the lids but I feel like it would hurt my yield over a standstill screen. What is your opinion? Thinking about using a Gatorade cooler for easy changing. Sounds like it could work?


----------



## enzofilo (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I've been reading the post, but I'm still in page 30 or so. Lots of useful info. After reading so much here and there this method has become my favorite one.
My girls are a pair of Kalashnikova from GHS. I had some problems at the beginning with rootbounding but I transplanted to a 30 liters container and they loved it. I'm growing with two Dragon Plus LEd panels in a 0.5m2 room. The substrate is All mix. Still vegging. 
Today I finished building a screen and placed it on top of my plants. However, in this moment Im kind of lost. What should I do now? Any advice, comments or appreciations are welcomed. I'll leave u some pics with lights on/off.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

enzofilo said:


> Hello everybody!
> I've been reading the post, but I'm still in page 30 or so. Lots of useful info. After reading so much here and there this method has become my favorite one.
> My girls are a pair of Kalashnikova from GHS. I had some problems at the beginning with rootbounding but I transplanted to a 30 liters container and they loved it. I'm growing with two Dragon Plus LEd panels in a 0.5m2 room. The substrate is All mix. Still vegging.
> Today I finished building a screen and placed it on top of my plants. However, in this moment Im kind of lost. What should I do now? Any advice, comments or appreciations are welcomed. I'll leave u some pics with lights on/off.
> ...


When they start growing out of the screen, tuck them back under and spread them out, just keep in mind how much does your plant stretch in the first 3 weeks. That will determine how much tucking you want to do. Also I have no knowledge of how LEDs are in regards to stretching. Knowing what your strain does does help when SCRoG'n. Looks good man! Keep us posted, you are doing fine!

Peace
FM


----------



## enzofilo (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks F.M.I.L.Y, I needed to read that I'm on the right path 
_"Flowering time is 8 weeks and the structure is very branchy. The Kalashnikova performs very well both indoors and outdoors, branches out very well"_ it says on the GHS site.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

enzofilo said:


> Thanks F.M.I.L.Y, I needed to read that I'm on the right path
> _"Flowering time is 8 weeks and the structure is very branchy. The Kalashnikova performs very well both indoors and outdoors, branches out very well"_ it says on the GHS site.


You r on the right path bro, now I never grew with LEDs so I dont know if it will make a difference when its stretching time.


----------



## phoshizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Heres an update on the 3'x3'x5.5' Tent SCROG:


----------



## phoshizzle (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's another update of the 8'x8'x6.5' Tent 1000w HPS SCROG: I feel like they are a little behind compare to other growers around this week.... :/ maybe because its just flowering under a 1000w instead of a 2000w... anyways just a little paranoid, other then that everything is healthy and green 



Here are some close up:


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

They all look great and frosty!!! I would agree with you on needing 2K in the 8x8.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 19, 2014)

If you can't swing the heat a light mover would allow you to get the light closer, but mounting in a tent might be difficult... Ive used a mover my last few grows up until my current scrog 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 22, 2014)

At day 19 on my 4 plant scrog. 2 gal hempy's with individual screens. 250w HPS with 2 Kessil 150's. Delicious $eeds Black Russian, Dinafem Crit+, Big Buddha Cheese and Trainwreck from clone.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 23, 2014)

Day 35 ..12/12

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (Jan 23, 2014)

All of these are awesome! Haven't started using Air Pots, I'm using them next grow, Dr.Frankenstein your air pot grow is looking MIGHTY SEXY!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

Macto said:


> All of these are awesome! Haven't started using Air Pots, I'm using them next grow, Dr.Frankenstein your air pot grow is looking MIGHTY SEXY!


When you first use them you will notice they require more waterings. But the results are worth it IMO.

Peace
FM


----------



## Spanky84 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone done indica and sativa plant grow under the same screen? Since stems are trained to grow horizontaly, I suspect it should be easily doable, but i'm curious about potential problems.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 25, 2014)

Spanky84 said:


> Has anyone done indica and sativa plant grow under the same screen? Since stems are trained to grow horizontaly, I suspect it should be easily doable, but i'm curious about potential problems.




Definitely do-able the teeva will fill your screen area faster the indy will fill it fuller but slower 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 25, 2014)

Macto said:


> All of these are awesome! Haven't started using Air Pots, I'm using them next grow, Dr.Frankenstein your air pot grow is looking MIGHTY SEXY!


Thank you, like F.M said... They drink...and if you use coco make sure to keep them fed otherwise the medium will get hard like a rock and you'll have to feed extra slow to prevent water from shooting out of the holes...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 30, 2014)

I had to scrog this after it was already under 12/12 for 19 days because it outgrew my tent. There are 6 c99's in ebb&flo, in a 2'x4' tent.


Total growing days: 52
Total days under 12/12: 31
Total Scrogged days: 12


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I had to scrog this after it was already under 12/12 for 19 days because it outgrew my tent. There are 6 c99's in ebb&flo, in a 2'x4' tent.
> 
> 
> Total growing days: 52
> ...


Very nice man! I like your avi too!

Peace
FM


----------



## charface (Feb 9, 2014)

Gonna bite The bullet and try a scrog the run after next.
I have a sativa dom blueberry that makes lots of branches yet has a relativly short
internode spacing and average stretch in flower. Im gonna make resusable, interconnectable racks.

Im thinking 8 plants total in 5 gallon
pots.
Or maybe 4 in larger potsm

2 1000 hps for flower
mh for veg.

My biggest unknown is the best time to flip. I have read when the screen is 60%
full and I have heard when it is full. 

If I wait until it is full some of the growth
will be way taller than the rest.
I could direct tge stretch to the outside
and secure it to the outside perimeter.
With hid I think this will be fine.

If I flip at 60% The canopy may be more even and attractive but I think the overall
yeild would be a little less. 

Anyway im still in info gathering mode
so I will start reading this thread. 

thanks






**[email protected] ALLeRt**
Any info I give is based on what I would be comfortable doing.
Please get other opinions.

In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 10, 2014)

I like the 70% range... It varies but teevas fill out quick 
Critical kush day 54
Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## CCCmints (Feb 10, 2014)

i've always wanted to contribute to this thread!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 11, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I like the 70% range... It varies but teevas fill out quick
> Critical kush day 54
> Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


Looking good bro!


CCCmints said:


> i've always wanted to contribute to this thread!!


Thanks for sharing! Cant wait to see how they end up! Have you SCRoG'd before? What is the strain?

Peace
FM


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice c-mint, beast it out you're doing good. Day 57..12/12

What do you guys think... I don't think they are ready yet.. I've been pulling at 9 weeks but that even... hmmm I'm keeping an eye on the triches .. breeder says 55-60 my last run was 63 days..

Thoughts?

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Doesn't look done to me really. Sometimes you get a pheno that just keeps growing.


----------



## CCCmints (Feb 13, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looking good bro!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Cant wait to see how they end up! Have you SCRoG'd before? What is the strain?
> 
> ...


this is actually my first grow. the strain is humboldt blue dream.



DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice c-mint, beast it out you're doing good.


thanks dude.


----------



## curiousuk (Feb 15, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice c-mint, beast it out you're doing good. Day 57..12/12
> 
> What do you guys think... I don't think they are ready yet.. I've been pulling at 9 weeks but that even... hmmm I'm keeping an eye on the triches .. breeder says 55-60 my last run was 63 days..
> 
> ...


tasty looking plants right there. your using the right method by looking at the breeders flowrtring time as a guideline. but just a guess, id say a few more weeks wouldnt be a bad thing.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 15, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice c-mint, beast it out you're doing good. Day 57..12/12
> 
> What do you guys think... I don't think they are ready yet.. I've been pulling at 9 weeks but that even... hmmm I'm keeping an eye on the triches .. breeder says 55-60 my last run was 63 days..
> 
> ...


I would wait and watch for at least a large part of the pistils to recede with at least a few of them turning brown instead of looking like an upset green porcupine. You could be close. Once that starts it can happen fast.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 15, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I had to scrog this after it was already under 12/12 for 19 days because it outgrew my tent. There are 6 c99's in ebb&flo, in a 2'x4' tent.
> 
> 
> Total growing days: 52
> ...


*Update*

I had to scrog at 19 days of 12/12 after stretching had slowed down and still got good production. All bud height was within a foot from the screen and the screen was almost 4 feet from the floor so I didn't even have to bend over.

[HR][/HR]
These were taken on 2/11 at 50 days of 12/12.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Feb 16, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> *Update*
> 
> I had to scrog at 19 days of 12/12 after stretching had slowed down and still got good production. All bud height was within a foot from the screen and the screen was almost 4 feet from the floor so I didn't even have to bend over.
> 
> ...


beautiful plants and scrog technique/work


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking nice mucky, thoughts guys Day 59 ..12/12 hmmmm 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Looking nice mucky, thoughts guys Day 59 ..12/12 hmmmm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


They look almost ready to me Franken. Do they all look like that or did you pick out the most mature ones to show us?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 17, 2014)

For the most part they're all like that, some of my lower buds are less developed... I have some Fox tailing which I don't mind but about 30% clear... No amber.. I'm at day 59 of 12/12 breeder says 57-63.. I'm ok with going 70 ... Or more if necessary... I'm using a mixed spectrum 1000 hps and a 600 mh ... This is about the 5th time running critical kush.. but I've never passed 65 days.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> For the most part they're all like that, some of my lower buds are less developed... I have some Fox tailing which I don't mind but about 30% clear... No amber.. I'm at day 59 of 12/12 breeder says 57-63.. I'm ok with going 70 ... Or more if necessary... I'm using a mixed spectrum 1000 hps and a 600 mh ... This is about the 5th time running critical kush.. but I've never passed 65 days..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


That is a nice looking grow! IMHO you are just getting into that sweet spot so maybe wait just a few days then anytime after within a 7-10 day window. You should have some very pretty high quality buds. The foxtails will always look inmature since they tend to keep putting on new foxtails but most of the other pistils are changing color and receding. Be sure to post your harvest!


----------



## brek (Feb 18, 2014)

God I love SCROG. This grow I'm messing around with individual plant SCROG. Basically putting 4 bamboo poles into each pot and attaching my trellis to them over each plant. What I really like about this is the ability to raise/lower the trellis according to each plant/strains height. I probably have the most uniform canopy I've had and I'm running many many strains.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks mucky I agree my trichs are about all cloudy...just about... Flushing for the next week...then the chop 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey fellow scroggers. Update on my 4 plant scrog at day 49.

Dinafem Critical+












Delicious S-eeds Black Russian












Big Buddha Cheese












Trainwreck from unknown clone


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 20, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey fellow scroggers. Update on my 4 plant scrog at day 49.
> 
> Dinafem Critical+
> 
> ...


Very IMPRESSIVE!!!! Nice work!

Peace
FM


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 21, 2014)

Howdy folks,

Well its been a while and the roads been rough at times but I am living proof that compassion and cannabis can beat the odds. I won't put my foot in my mouth to far, but will say I am doing well enough that I am going for another round!

Caregiver warehouse op, mobile scrog systems, and Gorilla Glue 4. 

Greenhouse scrog op, GG4, Prison City Boss, Prison City Bubba, OG Purple Kush, Space Wreck, Stone Tonic, Bio D., Tora Bora, Valentinex, Banana Skunk, Bloodwreck TW, OX, Mobb Boss, Petes P.O.T., NL5xCanna4, Epic Cheese, Alaska Jack, and Tundromatic (autoflowering)

Stay Tuned. 
Woodsmantoker


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 21, 2014)

woodsman, 
Havent seen you in awhile, Glad your doing good


----------



## Spanky84 (Feb 21, 2014)

SCROG noob queston. I'm trying to determine the best time to start flower. Plant has 1m x 0,5m area and has a diameter of about 0,5 m. Can I expect it to fill up the whole space in flower, or should I wait a bit longer?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 21, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Well its been a while and the roads been rough at times but I am living proof that compassion and cannabis can beat the odds. I won't put my foot in my mouth to far, but will say I am doing well enough that I am going for another round!
> 
> ...


When I went to the Cannabis Cup in LA 2 weeks ago, the GG4 was gone so fast and no where to be found!

Glad you are back at it again. Wish you the best with the warehouse op.

@DR F, I never go by what the breeders say, let your plants say when they are done. 

Peace
FM


----------



## justin2win (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi just doing my first grow any tips on my scrog I have a picture of it just a prototype is it ok too hang the screen


----------



## medichronic (Feb 22, 2014)

HERE WE GROW AGAIN !!!!!

8- 5gal ebb n flow buckets, %100 chunky pearlite w/ 55 gal rez 

8- critical sensi star from clone

2- 1000w digital ballasts w/ 1000w plantmax dual ark bulbs

screen is 4.5 by 6.5 feet 28" off the ground


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you FM, @ woodsman , I hope all is well, I look forward to seeing the scrog device in action. @medic , what strain(s)? 

Day 68..12/12

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## youknowthekid! (Feb 27, 2014)

Most ballinest shit ever medi. I'm more of an rDWC guy, but that's an ebb and flow I can certainly dig! It's similar to rDWC but less costly since you don't need air pumps, or continuous water pumps.

How many times a day do you flood the girls?


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi fellow scrogmasters here's my scrog guess my yield and win a beanie fuck it I'll chuck in a bean of my skunky lemonhaze aswellView attachment 3009672View attachment 3009673View attachment 3009674plenty more pics in my 
Grow journal

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry forgot to mention pics are of day 44 of 12/12

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/794937-1800-w-scrog-monster.html


----------



## medichronic (Mar 1, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Most ballinest shit ever medi. I'm more of an rDWC guy, but that's an ebb and flow I can certainly dig! It's similar to rDWC but less costly since you don't need air pumps, or continuous water pumps.
> 
> How many times a day do you flood the girls?


I flood every 2 hrs 15min-30min-15min-30min.......I find they like the more frequent but shorter feedings


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 1, 2014)

medichronic said:


> I flood every 2 hrs 15min-30min-15min-30min.......I find they like the more frequent but shorter feedings


For sure. I've never found any scientific evidence, but I really think the root system LOVES getting drenched thoroughly then drying out until it's just barely damp before resoaking.

If I ever go ebb and flow I'm using yours. The only reason I may stick with my rDwc is because I can contain everything in my tent. I'm guessing you have a main res that pumps into an initial feeder bucket where the 2 main-lines connect?


If I ever go with a bigger set likes urs I think EB would be easier long run


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys have shown me yours, it's only right I show you mine. 



Pic 3 is the Training Day that should have been topped more because it's strong as fuck and filled out to the base.
Pic 4- the two on the right are good ol' Barney's LSD, always a supreme plant. The bottom two from the left are Purple LA and definitely a 9-weeker. Top mid is Skywalker, yield is still a big let down, however quality will def be there. Finally top left is Training Day, first time run and will definitely mess with it again!

I'm happy with it, but this was a prelim to get mothers in soil for hydro clones. Next time I do a mom-run I'm amending soil right and gonna use Jack's Classic along with other stims and not compromise another soil-op!!!!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 2, 2014)

medichronic said:


> HERE WE GROW AGAIN !!!!!
> 
> 8- 5gal ebb n flow buckets, %100 chunky pearlite w/ 55 gal rez
> 
> ...


That looks like a great setup Medi. How tall will you let them grow?


----------



## medichronic (Mar 3, 2014)

yes its a 55gal rez and a 7 gal controller bucket with digital timer for fill and drain the buckets are 5gal and I set the 5gal euivelant air pots inside full of super course pearlite


youknowthekid! said:


> For sure. I've never found any scientific evidence, but I really think the root system LOVES getting drenched thoroughly then drying out until it's just barely damp before resoaking.
> 
> If I ever go ebb and flow I'm using yours. The only reason I may stick with my rDwc is because I can contain everything in my tent. I'm guessing you have a main res that pumps into an initial feeder bucket where the 2 main-lines connect?
> 
> ...


----------



## medichronic (Mar 3, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> That looks like a great setup Medi. How tall will you let them grow?


 just long enough to fill the screen %90 ....average 3 to 4 weeks depending on strain


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks. Do you throw them into 12/12 before the screen fills to 90%?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

can anyone tell me how far should the light be from the net? (vented hood) 600whps. I need to set the net pre flip and the light is as high as it can go. thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2014)

8-12 inches would be my best guess, put your hand at plant height when the light is on if it's too hot for the back of your hand it's too hot for the plants. Get air moving over the top of the canopy as well and it will help greatly, if you don't have it already. I put my 400watt about 8-12 inches and point a fan directly at the glass.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

she's a bit shy lightwise and will bleach if I let her get anywhere near 12 inches, even using an aircooled hood with a 16" fan cooling top of canopy. im thinking 16" light to plant plus 12" in the hope I get foot-long top colas  this is the plant in question, in dwc system. the strain is Belladonna


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 3, 2014)

Mr head is right in his response, the good ol' hand trick never fails. An alternative that I've been daring with is put it as close as you effin can- probably about 1ft (from bulb) for a 600 and look very closely at the pistils, if it's too close the 2nd-3rd node pistils will be brown and burned up. It's strange but typically the top ones don't do it although they're definitely feeling adverse affects.

Of course at your stage that really won't work. If the temp is Uncle Ben's recommended day time of 85F you should probably be highest cola to bulb itself at least 16". Like I said though, as long as there's no brown/burnt pistils you're probably not overdoing it; I see some of these every time, but I watch closely and move lights 4" every time things look iffy.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah, ill see how it goes as they grow up. I have a trial in another grow though not dwc so ill see how tall the colas get. thanks mate.


----------



## thepodpiper (Mar 3, 2014)

First time doin scrog and have a few Q's. I am 13 days in and plants are stretchin but now I have colas that are not as tall as some. 
Should I cut out the lower ones or just leave them?

I did some trimming below the screen as I went along but have not since flowering.
Can I trim one last time this late into it?



Some of the colas above the screen have smaller branches coming from them with popcorn buds forming.
If I leave them alone will they take away from the main cola, if so should I cut them off?

I have more Q's but will wait for advice on these. Thanks.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 4, 2014)

thepodpiper said:


> First time doin scrog and have a few Q's. I am 13 days in and plants are stretchin but now I have colas that are not as tall as some.
> Should I cut out the lower ones or just leave them?
> 
> I did some trimming below the screen as I went along but have not since flowering.
> ...


what strain is it? indica/Sativa? stretch is almost done if Indica. I wouldn't cut anything apart from whats under the net and what's not going to become anything of note ie popcorn buds m8. if you have height issues then maybe some pinching n bending/supercropping. do it soon and let em go as I think your last chance for good tidy up is around 2 weeks into bloom. im no expert mind, so maybe wait for a real scrogger to post. cough cough  btw, they look great dude.


----------



## thepodpiper (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, after doing some research on trimming times I am going to wait a couple more days and give it the final trim. I have no height issues just want to keep the canopy as even as possible.

Strain is Blueberry


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 6, 2014)

thepodpiper said:


> Thanks for the reply, after doing some research on trimming times I am going to wait a couple more days and give it the final trim. I have no height issues just want to keep the canopy as even as possible.
> 
> Strain is Blueberry


AH BLUEBERRY!!! mmmmmm
they'll prob stretch a little more for another few days, then start stackin n packin. extra +rep for the strain.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 6, 2014)

thepodpiper said:


> First time doin scrog and have a few Q's. I am 13 days in and plants are stretchin but now I have colas that are not as tall as some.
> Should I cut out the lower ones or just leave them?
> 
> I did some trimming below the screen as I went along but have not since flowering.
> ...


if that's 1000w leave 1'6" of photo zone, it will all get enough light to sustain itself in there. for a 6 probably do 1'. cut out anything below the photo zone, and especially leave nothing below the screen.

also your leaves are yellowing, get away from the high P-K for now and stick to a higher N with a little P-K on the side until youre at like 3 weeks left then you can focus more on sugar production after cola production has tapered off


----------



## capncorona4 (Mar 6, 2014)

so I've read through this entire thread and thought i would see what you guys think of my first scrog. this is the second time I've grown and just want to know what you guys think
set up is: 2 pro-grow 400x, 4'x8' screen and 5 barney's farm critical kush, fox farm nutes and FFOF soil.

day 15 of 12/12: 
I was using cfls for the veg and this was while i was waiting for the pg400x's to come in


day 18:



day 24:

any advice you guys have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Cap, for a second grow you definitely have something to be proud of. Good screen, and the modular walls you got are pretty tight! Throw in a C02 supplement or two below the screen with a fan or two facing up; being that the grow looks like it's in an attic space not much C02 will get up there. That'll probably be the #1 improvement you could make, otherwise keep it up, things are looking great!

Don't expect massive colas with LED, expect a lot of trimming lol! In exchange for different development you'll get super frosty nugs as LED's create more sugar production, not to mention you'll never have any heat issue at all.

One thing the choir chimes in hard on this forum is that the flowering nutes can overdo it big time. Stick with you Grow Big, and mix your Big Bloom with Microbe Brew as they're both organic and probably work better together. Other than that you really only need tiger bloom a few times in flowering to max sugar production; the concentrates are way overkill and you will see leaf yellowing after using them too long as the ratios are way off for cannabis. I don't just say this because the ultra nerd forum heros on here are saying the same thing, but because I've use Fox Farms enough times to know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## capncorona4 (Mar 6, 2014)

sounds good youknowthekid! i had to go led because i didnt have the electrical power to run the hps that i wanted and the heat would have been way too much for the space. thanks for the tips on the nutes good to know


----------



## thepodpiper (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks yktk, by photo zone I'm guessing you mean the distance from the glass downward? I am currently using a 600w due to heat issues but I think I have those bugs worked out and will put my 1000w back in 2morrow.

My last feeding i added some 20-0-0 ammonium sulfate to kick the N up a bit.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 6, 2014)

capncorona4 said:


> sounds good youknowthekid! i had to go led because i didnt have the electrical power to run the hps that i wanted and the heat would have been way too much for the space. thanks for the tips on the nutes good to know


keep us posted. I want to see LED's kick out some big danks



thepodpiper said:


> thanks yktk, by photo zone I'm guessing you mean the distance from the glass downward? I am currently using a 600w due to heat issues but I think I have those bugs worked out and will put my 1000w back in 2morrow.
> 
> My last feeding i added some 20-0-0 ammonium sulfate to kick the N up a bit.


The photo zone is how far the light penetrates the canopy (generaly 1'-600 & 1'6"-1000w) to hit leaves with enough PAR to stimulate growth. If you're having amazing production then the photo zone will sustain plenty of life in some inches below it worth keeping on. Your goal should be to have the smallest nugs dry to no less than .5g IMO! You've seen everywhere, while looking at bud porn, that the best growers are getting solid .5g nugs at the base of branches up about 1'6" to fat colas when they're growing very effectively under just a 600. Top doggs under 1000w are getting 2'+ of premium bud zone; although 1000w prime photo zone probably isn't 2'; the fact that the nice even photo-zone created by scrog is being blasted nice and evenly unleashes growth. 

Of course light distance also has a large effect. The excessively pushed 1' for 600 and 1'6" for 1000w works fine because most growers are doing that from the glass  and not the bulb itself. If the bulb was that close the plant would definitely get burnt out. REMEMBER it's always better for the girls to have the lamp 2" too far than 2" too close, I think 

http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/yor/lightres.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/yor/lightressub.htm


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did I read in this thread that SCROG is more suitable for Sativa based strains??


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 7, 2014)

lilmafia513 said:


> Did I read in this thread that SCROG is more suitable for Sativa based strains??


I thought it was indica haha. my personal thought would be a 50/50 hybrid but im far from expert. this belladonna in dwc getting ready to go under the net. 
*
Characteristics*

*Type*: Sativa/Indica 
*Flowering time*: 60 days indoors. Outdoors middle of October (n.L.) 
*Yield*: 450-500 g per m2 indoors. Outdoors up to 600 g per plant 
*Environment*: Indoors. Outdoors between 55º n.L. and 55º s.L.. 
*Effect /Buzz*: trippy 
*Smell/Taste*: fruity/ pungent 
*THC*: 15-18%

("Mostly sativa with indica tendencies, Belladonna is an ideal cross for quality and yield")...is the breeders description.

this is currently waiting to go under the net while the group photo is of previous grow and 1st scrog.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I was planning on SCROG'ing my dina chem i just sprouted. It's 65%sativa- 35% Indica

From Dinafem on "DINACHEM":

Dinachem is the latest version of the mythical elite clone ChemDog, in the seed form.


To reproduce and enhance its vigor, we have used an original clone and we have crossed it with a select clone of Guava Chem, injecting new energy and vigor, yet preserving its delicious flavor of authentic original ChemDog.


The ChemDog has an incredible pedigree, it is the mother of NYC Diesel, Sour Diesel and OG Kush. It´s an elite clone isolated in 1991, in the East Coast of the USA.


The clone is 21 years old and has lost a lot of vigor, leading to a declining production.


We found interesting the project of gathering the quality of ChemDog in the seed form and bring back the vigor and productivity that every grower wants.


The GuavaChem (or GuayabaChem in Spanish), is the result of the 4th generation of ChemDog stabilized, grown by the same breeder for many years and is very close to be an IBL or Inbreeding Line, a genetic line very stable and uniform.


It looks very much like the original clone, available in seed, which allows us to keep genetics for a long time and also select the best to cross with the mother.


We have to acknowledge the participation in this project of the legendary breeder and creator of the strain, ChemDog, which has contributed with Guava Chem seeds and the elite clone.


From this batch of seeds we selected the most stable plants and best quality to cross them with the original clone.


Dinachem´s aroma and flavor is eye popping, getting your attention right away. It´s an unique taste, pungent and fragrant, like lemon mixed with petroleum and a hint of pine leaves.


Dinachem Effect


Powerful, pleasant and relaxing.
Highlighting its capacity for pain and anxiety.
Moreover stimulates the appetite powerfully.
All these features make it desirable for both, recreational and medicinal use.


There is an extended believe, about this strain, that expresses its full potential when grown with chemical fertilisers, which we deny.


In the hands of experienced growers and cultivated by biological means is simply delicious.


Dinachem is a complex project made possible thanks to the work of many people in two continents, we hope you like it 


Sex: Feminized
Sativa/indica (65-35%)
GuavaChem x Original Chemdawg 91
Indoor flowering: 60 days
Outdoor harvest: Mid-October
Indoor yield: 500 g/m2
Outdoor height: 2,5 m


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 11, 2014)

Scrog is definitely the way to go for sativa. It'll keep that higher stretching canopy nice and even so your photo zone puts out a good yield. Otherwise in SOG the light is really just blasting the tops of colas and dissipating big time as you move further from the bulb.

The photo-zone is what it's all about!


----------



## Spanky84 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm on day 13 of flower in my first DWC SCROG grow. Stretch will soon be over so I'd appreciate a few tips.

1) My plants have always had lots of large fan leaves. Right now net is covered by a thick canopy and very little light is geting to the nodes. How should I deal with that? Right now I feel those leaves are providing energy needed for the rapid growth in the stretch phase, but I'm not sure how to proceed once buds start forming. Should I thin those leaves out to allow more light to penetrate to the nodes, or should I just leave it alone and wait for the buds to grow over the canopy? Do the buds need light themselves or will they use the energy from the neighbouring fan leaves to sustain their growth?

2) When is the right time to stop tucking the new growth under the net and to let it grow up? I have read people saying from 2 weeks to 3 weeks. Do I need to let some of the branches grow vertically over the net before the buds form? Should I let it grow vertically a bit before the stretch ends, or should I let it grow under the net untill the stretch ends?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 15, 2014)

Spanky84 said:


> I'm on day 13 of flower in my first DWC SCROG grow. Stretch will soon be over so I'd appreciate a few tips.
> 
> 1) My plants have always had lots of large fan leaves. Right now net is covered by a thick canopy and very little light is geting to the nodes. How should I deal with that? Right now I feel those leaves are providing energy needed for the rapid growth in the stretch phase, but I'm not sure how to proceed once buds start forming. Should I thin those leaves out to allow more light to penetrate to the nodes, or should I just leave it alone and wait for the buds to grow over the canopy? Do the buds need light themselves or will they use the energy from the neighbouring fan leaves to sustain their growth?
> 
> 2) When is the right time to stop tucking the new growth under the net and to let it grow up? I have read people saying from 2 weeks to 3 weeks. Do I need to let some of the branches grow vertically over the net before the buds form? Should I let it grow vertically a bit before the stretch ends, or should I let it grow under the net untill the stretch ends?


1) IMHO defoliation can dramatically increase yields in a SCROG grow. I pulled all of fan leaves on my last grow and ended up with a nice screen of buds.. This is a helpful link: http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial

2) IMHO wait until the stretch is close to finishing. If you stop tucking too soon your canopy can get too tall and could need more support. You have been at 12/12 for 2 weeks now so you should already see some smaller colas on the tips right? I believe the stretch should be close to finishing between 2 and 3 weeks.

This pic is close to harvest on my last SCROG. Almost all of the fan leaves were removed in late veg and early to mid flower..


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok im harvesting now which means
I can start my first scrog.

I have a possible problem already
and that is the plants are already
taller than I would like.

I have topped them several times and 
plan to simply put them in place and supercrop them down to my desired screen height and put the screen on them.

It sounds more like a head start than a problem but I just want to verify that this is an acceptable practice.

I watched a video where a fellow did it this way but didn't show end result.

This run im going to use one light for a scrog and use my other for different strains. If this works out I will double down next time.

I actually have the space for 4
lights with space to still move around.

Ultimate Goal
4 lights and a legit co2 system.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Ok im harvesting now which means
> I can start my first scrog.
> 
> I have a possible problem already
> ...


Supercropping is a great technique to use with a scrog IMHO. It is easy but a little scary the first time. On my last scrog I had to supercrop plants already 34" high with large stems. I used a pair of pliers to carefully crush the stems (about a 3/4" area) and threw a screen on top. They looked sad for the first day or 2 but then really took off. Just remember on a scrog the idea is to fill your screen while keeping the tops as even as possible. Remember if one of the main tops gets too much taller than the rest of the branch the plant will try to put it's main growth into the top instead of equaling it out through secondary branches... keep your tips down until its filled.


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2014)

I appreciate it.
I never thought about how tough those low stalks are gonna be. Ill use pliers and a rag if need be.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea, I tried a finger pinch on larger stalks before and didn't get a good pinch on some of the stalks... What happened?? What happened was a couple of stalks broke instead of bending over. The idea is to crush the inside of the stem while leaving the the outside intact. If you don't crush the inside enough the outside will sometimes break.... if that happens I've read that taping it up will heal it.


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol. I'm a plant mangler.
never tangled with the thick end
but I aint scared. :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 24, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Yea, I tried a finger pinch on larger stalks before and didn't get a good pinch on some of the stalks... What happened?? What happened was a couple of stalks broke instead of bending over. The idea is to crush the inside of the stem while leaving the the outside intact. If you don't crush the inside enough the outside will sometimes break.... if that happens I've read that taping it up will heal it.


Definitely been there and know how sad it is. Just pinch the fuck out of that stalk in a nice 1"-2" area and slowly bend that top while occasionally pinching on its way down.


----------



## vapesCHRONICally (Mar 28, 2014)

greetings,
ive read about how to scrog but im still a little fuzzy about the actual application
it seems to me that you are supposed to kind of force the plant to weave in and out of the screen so that when flowers get heavy it will take weight off the plant itself so that she can concentrate on essential life cycle functions. is this correct?
if i have messed this up in any way please let me know
oh and just for a bit of backround 
plant is day45 of veg (day 61 form seed) mainlined to eight nodes
FFOF
FF full line
neem oil
advanced led ds100
View attachment 3037403View attachment 3037404View attachment 3037405
obviously about half way done before i figured that i should ask for some experience, any you could share would be greatly appreciated
peace


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 28, 2014)

You're doing it perfect man. The goal of scrog is really just to spread the canopy so that all the colas are equal height, that way they're all at the same level in the photo zone and produce the fattest buds as opposed to elongated colas with popcorn nugs below. Without scrog or great training you're really just hitting the plant with optimal light at pin-points (the untrained tops). Ultimately you want 1' of stalk leading up to the screen where the photo zone should start- 400w=2.5'x2.5', 600w=3.5'x3.5' and so on! The photo zone should all be totally level, like I said that's the main goal.

My main recommendation would be on your next run invest in much thicker screen material such as 14-20 gauge speaker wire from casa depoto. What you're using now will most definitely cut into the plant and hinder production, hope I'm wrong! Looking great for your first scrog though!


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Built my 5x5 net out of 1in pvc
3in squars
Went with polished hemp.

Drilled a shitload of holes and tied many
knots and my fingers are raw.
Ill post as I go.


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Initial placement is done.
Gonna go in later and get the branches
where I want them.
Screen is actually pretty full considering
this afwreck stretches a good bit.

I can walk all tge way around it.
it is tall enough I can get under it easily.
There is a good path down the middle
underneath to work in.

Did take up a bigger chunk of space than
I had envisioned.


----------



## enzofilo (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey everybody! I'm a little lost I was keeping track of this thread and making notes of what I considered important info. Last time I checked I was reading page 396, however, now the thread has only 224 pages  Also I can't find the jump to button.
comments????


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 7, 2014)

the old forum had a lot better customization enzo. it sounds like you were viewing threads at 10-posts per page back then, now it appears everyone is stuck at 20 per page. sounds like you want to go back to page 198 or so to pick up again. highlight the url and replace 224 with 198 I suppose

https://www.rollitup.org/t/enter-the-scrog-scroggers-united-post-page.515987/page-224


----------



## charface (Apr 7, 2014)

Update.
I know im bunched in the center but I can deal with that.
What I need to know is if you would flip or wait. Im working with a pretty stretchy strain.

I did top them several times so the new
growth is really tight. Not sure how that
will pan out.
Suggeztions are welcome. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 8, 2014)

charface said:


> Update.
> I know im bunched in the center but I can deal with that.
> What I need to know is if you would flip or wait. Im working with a pretty stretchy strain.
> 
> ...


id say thats up to you, most people would want their whole screen filled in with green but it shouldnt matter?


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> id say thats up to you, most people would want their whole screen filled in with green but it shouldnt matter?


I want it full at the end of stretch.
The reason im doing this is to maximise my space so too much either way I see problems.
Im gonna go a bit longer maybe a week then look hardd at it again.
Thanks for looking. 
Im probably over thinking it but you know how it is your first time.
Reading can only prepare you up to a point then reality presents its bad self.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 8, 2014)

haha, yep. i totally know what you mean... and you kind of get desensitized to real life problems when you see so many on here . 
how much height you got?


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

I can have about 18" of growth above the screen.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 8, 2014)

Go 12/12 yesterday brother. I generally go at 50-70% full depending on the stretch and how much I plan to trim/defoliate.


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Go 12/12 yesterday brother. I generally go at 50-70% full depending on the stretch and how much I plan to trim/defoliate.


Haha alright ill flip it tomorrow.
Cant wait to see how it finishes.
Thanks guys


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 9, 2014)

charface said:


> Haha alright ill flip it tomorrow.
> Cant wait to see how it finishes.
> Thanks guys


Looks great right now. Is this your first screen?


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Looks great right now. Is this your first screen?


Thank you
Yeah first one, I have been wanting to try it for a long time and finally
got to


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice Char, you're going to love it man, guaranteed! Over time you'll learn the right level of plants-vegging-weaving, defoliation, and even screen height, but for your first run you're definitely in good shape. Expect 30% or more increase in yield brother


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. Just thought I would let everyone know I have a little side by side grow going. No rules or anything, all in fun, wish I could give out prizes to the winner, but its against forum rules. Anyways I would like if everyone could join. I also added a side bonus. Lets see who can get those 3 ounce monster cola's or more  3 ounce contest thread -> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10396937/ 

side by side thread --> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10392841/


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hello. Just thought I would let everyone know I have a little side by side grow going. No rules or anything, all in fun, wish I could give out prizes to the winner, but its against forum rules. Anyways I would like if everyone could join. I also added a side bonus. Lets see who can get those 3 ounce monster cola's or more  3 ounce contest thread -> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10396937/
> 
> side by side thread --> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10392841/


I popped 6x4z on my first dwc run ever.
Do I win a like?

Can't wait to scrog one beast under an xml350 in 5gal dwc. Going for 10z+ for sure


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

You sure did..  haha it would be nice if you could join in this SBS I have going to. No requirements, although next run I will be asking certain things of the growers interested then. Such as using a different meduim other then the one they are use to using, etc'.  the only thing I was asking was each do a 8 week veg.


youknowthekid! said:


> I popped 6x4z on my first dwc run ever.
> Do I win a like?
> 
> Can't wait to scrog one beast under an xml350 in 5gal dwc. Going for 10z+ for sure


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You sure did..  haha it would be nice if you could join in this SBS I have going to. No requirements, although next run I will be asking certain things of the growers interested then. Such as using a different meduim other then the one they are use to using, etc'.  the only thing I was asking was each do a 8 week veg.


How about this idea I came up with? GL vegging in something like that 8 weeks though; you better have a 5x5 tent scrog set below a 1000w to hold that growth 



> IF you use Air Pots in a hempy fashion, and have closer to 60% coco and 40% perlite in a 5gal airpot, that itself is elevated within a large DWC reservoir, wouldn't that be a perfect root-zone environment? You'd want about 4 air stones below the pot itself and a drainage nob to change res every 1-2 weeks. But if you filled the res to mid perlite level, and watered the coco based on dryness I really think the growth would trump that of hempy or dwc.


----------



## charface (Apr 15, 2014)

For sure going to build a more durable screen if I decide to adopt this method.
I see what people meant now.
The screen is elevated in the center like a tent due to flex.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You sure did..  haha it would be nice if you could join in this SBS I have going to. No requirements, although next run I will be asking certain things of the growers interested then. Such as using a different meduim other then the one they are use to using, etc'.  the only thing I was asking was each do a 8 week veg.


I do an eight week veg to get two elbows per, what do you get?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Well lets see here. I run anywhere from 30 to 50 hell maybe even 100 and cant run no 8 weeks veg. I run more like a 3 week veg & get what you get, maybe more.. 


ttystikk said:


> I do an eight week veg to get two elbows per, what do you get?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

Vertical ScrOG, for the WIN!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

im in it for genetics & breeding, the toke is the extra bonus for me. Have a bank we are opening soon. Once I dont have to have so many #'s running, I will most defiantly be working on 1 or 2 monsters again.  good job btw. 


ttystikk said:


> Vertical ScrOG, for the WIN!
> View attachment 3130986 View attachment 3130987


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well lets see here. I run anywhere from 30 to 50 hell maybe even 100 and cant run no 8 weeks veg. I run more like a 3 week veg & get what you get, maybe more..


That's SOG= sea of green, not ScrOG = screen of green

ScrOG uses fewer plants and thus must veg longer.

You are definitely not getting an elbow or two PER PLANT with that method, although I have no trouble believing that number on a per run basis.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not per plant. I didnt say that.. lol. Overall weight.


ttystikk said:


> That's SOG= sea of green, not ScrOG = screen of green
> 
> ScrOG uses fewer plants and thus must veg longer.
> 
> You are definitely not getting an elbow or two PER PLANT with that method, although I have no trouble believing that number on a per run basis.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> im in it for genetics & breeding, the toke is the extra bonus for me. Have a bank we are opening soon. Once I dont have to have so many #'s running, I will most defiantly be working on 1 or 2 monsters again.  good job btw.


If you're breeding, then high plant numbers are required to have a decent shot at good genetics, and a big plant ScrOG would be counterproductive.

Vertical is still great for getting a lot of plant mass into a relatively small space and if it's designed correctly you'll have excellent access to everyone!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Exactly  Unfortunately I just don't have the room right now. Sure wished I did though. haha. If I did, I would find some room in a corner somewhere 4 sure & run me a monster..  I have so many side projects going on now though, and like said with the opening of the bank and everything it is making it impossible for the time being. Ive always wanted to run a vertical.


ttystikk said:


> If you're breeding, then high plant numbers are required to have a decent shot at good genetics, and a big plant ScrOG would be counterproductive.
> 
> Vertical is still great for getting a lot of plant mass into a relatively small space and if it's designed correctly you'll have excellent access to everyone!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Exactly  Unfortunately I just don't have the room right now. Sure wished I did though. haha. If I did, I would find some room in a corner somewhere 4 sure & run me a monster..  I have so many side projects going on now though, and like said with the opening of the bank and everything it is making it impossible for the time being. Ive always wanted to run a vertical.


I've found that running vertical has some disadvantages;

1. Takes less time to work with

2. Takes up less space

3. Uses less power

4. Much easier to train and work with throughout bloom

But other than that, it's okay.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

See. damn. #1 has me stopped. I LOVE, and say again LOVE working with my ladies..  so that right there doesn't sound appealing to me. Maybe when I am wheelchair bound I will switch to vertical. I know I am going to need it in my older age, cause lord knows I do enough work now as is. lol 


ttystikk said:


> I've found that running vertical has some disadvantages;
> 
> 1. Takes less time to work with
> 
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> See. damn. #1 has me stopped. I LOVE, and say again LOVE working with my ladies..  so that right there doesn't sound appealing to me. Maybe when I am wheelchair bound I will switch to vertical. I know I am going to need it in my older age, cause lord knows I do enough work now as is. lol


Yeah, I feel the same way... so I devised a workaround;

Grow MOAR!!!!!


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 17, 2014)

Vertical scrog is a trellis! Jus saying . 
The vertical method is very sweet for maxing grow area without a doubt. How does it consume less power though?


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey everyone! Doing my first SCROG. I wasn't planning on it, then I set up a DTW table. Then I set up a an automated system. Since I won't be hand watering or moving the pIants, I decided to build a screen! 

I'm growing a Bubba OG Kush, which isn't typically a huge yeilder so this also went into my decision to SROG. 

I'm starting to train my plants and I'm getting a ton of branching, I'm really looking forward to putting the screen on them. 

This isn't the most recent pic(they grow so much each day), but here's my set up. The screen is adjustable, so I'll lower it when the time comes-but it's ready to go : ) 

Looking forward to this one. I'm in 60/40 coco/perlite, automated DTW. Feeding once a day now, plan on increasing to twice a day soon, then multiple times in flower-of course depending on how they respond.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 17, 2014)

OH, and I wanted to ask...

Would it be beneficial to veg with an HPS to encourage stretch for a SCROG? This is something I've been thinking about. I have a 1000w lumatek ballast with an HPS for flower. Right now I'm under a 600w MH. I know the 1000w is more lumens and will definitely speed growth but I don't want super stretchy plants, I want nice bushes with multiple tops/branches going up to my screen(obviously).

I'm considering thowing in the 1000w HPS.

Thoughts?


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 17, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> OH, and I wanted to ask...
> 
> Would it be beneficial to veg with an HPS to encourage stretch for a SCROG? This is something I've been thinking about. I have a 1000w lumatek ballast with an HPS for flower. Right now I'm under a 600w MH. I know the 1000w is more lumens and will definitely speed growth but I don't want super stretchy plants, I want nice bushes with multiple tops/branches going up to my screen(obviously).
> 
> ...


1000w all fuckin day baby. You'll get way better veg growth, and the transition to flower will be smooth since you wont be shocking them with a major light difference. HPS has more than enough blue for veg, and in my experience it often veg's better plants than MH. Most fluoro/LED blue-white lighting is utilized in veg based on space/heat/power issues/needs otherwise I think everyone would use HPS all the time.

Spend the extra $ on the hort eye, it'll pay for itself.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Vertical scrog is a trellis! Jus saying .
> The vertical method is very sweet for maxing grow area without a doubt. How does it consume less power though?


First, it gets the bulb out of that silly metal box they want you to house it in. Direct light is ALWAYS better than the reflected variety. In addition, I built my vertical trellis to strictly maintain an exact distance from the centerline of the silo, which of course forces the trellis to be cylindrical in shape. The enforced maintenance of exact distance plus the bare bulb add up to the ability to effectively light a much larger canopy surface area under a given wattage.


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 18, 2014)

hey ppl heres my scrog first attempt at scrog under a 400watt also pretty noob grower think I flowered her a bit early but meh let it go a bit more on my next run


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> First, it gets the bulb out of that silly metal box they want you to house it in. Direct light is ALWAYS better than the reflected variety. In addition, I built my vertical trellis to strictly maintain an exact distance from the centerline of the silo, which of course forces the trellis to be cylindrical in shape. The enforced maintenance of exact distance plus the bare bulb add up to the ability to effectively light a much larger canopy surface area under a given wattage.


That really is such a cool method and something I intend to try once I have the right space. Do you ever have any issues, like judging when to go 12/12, or anything else? Also, is the trim job pretty much the same?



jzs147 said:


> hey ppl heres my scrog first attempt at scrog under a 400watt also pretty noob grower think I flowered her a bit early but meh let it go a bit more on my next run


Very nice first scrog man. Is that a 3x3 tent with just one plant? What was your light and medium like?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> That really is such a cool method and something I intend to try once I have the right space. Do you ever have any issues, like judging when to go 12/12, or anything else? Also, is the trim job pretty much the same?


I've been flipping a bit too soon lately, based on ultimate results. Another way to say that is that I'm flipping before the plants are quite big enough to fill in their whole space. This is costing yield.

I'm fixing this by putting the plants onto the Super Silo trellis sooner and letting them veg in position for a week or so until they've acclimated and filled in the space.

I'm also revamping the rest of the veg stages to give plants more light and elbow room, so they'll get larger, grow faster and more vigorously- and carry that vigor into the Super Silo and on through bloom.

Trimming and training are much the same, except that it's important to keep in mind that the outside of the silo should be considered 'down' for purposes of trimming and cleaning up larf. I'm assuming you already weave your growing tips into a canopy to give them a good shot at the light, this is absolutely no different- there is just more square footage to do it with per bulb.


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 18, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> That really is such a cool method and something I intend to try once I have the right space. Do you ever have any issues, like judging when to go 12/12, or anything else? Also, is the trim job pretty much the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice first scrog man. Is that a 3x3 tent with just one plant? What was your light and medium like?



Hey man it's an 800mm by 800mm tent with one plant im using a waterfarm also love that thing easy as to use


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'm fixing this by putting the plants onto the Super Silo trellis sooner and letting them veg in position for a week or so until they've acclimated and filled in the space.
> 
> I'm also revamping the rest of the veg stages to give plants more light and elbow room, so they'll get larger, grow faster and more vigorously- and carry that vigor into the Super Silo and on through bloom.


I like the name Super Silo  Some of the best growers underestimate veg man! The best girls I've got were under a quantum 8 fluoro because they were so bushy after 4 weeks veg, early in flower I could tame them perfectly. I think that week of veg in the flower zone is a huge help for you and anyone else. Keep meaning to ask folks how much a declining daylight-time trend might help too (20-18-16-14-12).


----------



## Danny88 (Apr 20, 2014)

hey guys this is my first scrog had to post a new thread coz on this shit phone i had it wouldnt let me upload pics to here so heres the link if u would like to check it out http://rollitup.org/t/first-sscrog-600w-berry-bomb.825029/#post-10425424


----------



## Majestic Pagent (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello Enter the Scrog

Firstly, thanks for all the past info on the thread. It has been very helpful.

I have been working on my system for a couple of years now, and would value any input you have. Details as follows:

I have 8 plants @ day 21 of flower. The strain is Afgooey (afghan x maui haze).

They are potted in Jacks Magic compost, and are being fed every two weeks with Miracle Gro 24-8-16.

Temperature can be a problem in the summer, but is currently about 65 with the light on and 55 with the light off.

The light is a 600w hps in a cooltube. It is about 12" off the canopy at the closest point, but can be as close as 6" by the end of the cycle. I think this is my biggest issue. The ceiling of the space is only four feet high. 

I have tried to control the heat in the space by using a 6" exhaust fan, two small fans blowing across the room, and one larger fan blowing downwards.

I always seem to have a number of leaves clawing - suspect it may be a heat / air movement issue. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Quick update, my screen is down and I'm really excited for it to start filling up! This is my first automated DTW table, as soon as I set it up and realized I didn't have to move my plants I couldn't help but build a screen from materials around my house. Probably another couple weeks of veg before I throw in the 1000w hps and flip them to 12/12.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 22, 2014)

so i was wondering, do you only tuck the limbs back under the screen from under, or can you also tuck them OVER the screen, know what I mean? by folding the branch over a wire and then tucking the top under another wire? i thought this might be a good way to get the bud shoot locations exposed.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 22, 2014)

First SCROG. 400w hps. 3' x 3'. 3 days in 12/12.







What do you think, should I tuck?


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

I think it's preference. This is my first scrog grow. I've been told(if you have a hard screen you plant to reuse)to keep it under the screen or on top of the screen and tied down to it, rather then weave it through. That way at harvest it's easy to remove everything and you don't have buds growing through your screen. 

As long as you keep everything even with the top of the screen the shoots will reach up and find light. I'm kinda at the fun part, everyday I get to stick a bunch of new growth back under the screen.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you should tuck everything. When something pops up, you tuck it in an empty space of your screen and try to fill the screen evenly.

Have you tucked anything yet? Or did you just throw a screen ontop of your girls before you switched to 12/12? I'm curious, this is my first scrog and I thought the plan was to train your girls in veg to fill the screen, then flip?


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking good medman


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 23, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Quick update, my screen is down and I'm really excited for it to start filling up! This is my first automated DTW table, as soon as I set it up and realized I didn't have to move my plants I couldn't help but build a screen from materials around my house. Probably another couple weeks of veg before I throw in the 1000w hps and flip them to 12/12.
> View attachment 3134839 View attachment 3134840 View attachment 3134841 View attachment 3134842


Looking very nice man. Throw in the 1000 and veg under that for like another week then you're good to go 12/12. You need to figure that most folks don't have 100% medium-zone below their scrog like you do. Those girls will overgrow your screen if you wait too long; worst case is it'll become a support structure which still isn't bad at all.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 23, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> so i was wondering, do you only tuck the limbs back under the screen from under, or can you also tuck them OVER the screen, know what I mean? by folding the branch over a wire and then tucking the top under another wire? i thought this might be a good way to get the bud shoot locations exposed.


If you can pull that off then sweet, do it. In my experience your plants should be too strong to allow that far of a bend, but given the right circumstances I can see it working. You can always tie tops down to the screen if needed!


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Looking very nice man. Throw in the 1000 and veg under that for like another week then you're good to go 12/12. You need to figure that most folks don't have 100% medium-zone below their scrog like you do. Those girls will overgrow your screen if you wait too long; worst case is it'll become a support structure which still isn't bad at all.


I was gonna post pics in another couple days and get some opinions on when to flip. They look much bigger in my pictures, lol. They are all bent down from LST so they are all little compact bushes with many tops. I am planning on taking at least 2 clones from each plant, so that will thin things out a tiny bit. I have two wild cards thrown in the mix too. One is a Jack Herer that is almost two months old that I trained liked a mother humper and they other is a wild sativa from a bag seed. I put them next to each other since they will take longer to finish then the rest.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

I know I have a lot of medium! I wasn't planning on doing a scrog...I also wasn't planning on setting up an automated dtw table either but plans change : ) 

I figured they would bush out and I would just fill the screen that much faster. They all have roots coming out of the sides and bottom of those 3gals already.

I am going to take at least 2 clones from each plant, so that should fill things out a bit. They were pricey genetics, and they were s1 stock so I am looking for a good pheno/mother. Just by the looks of them in veg I seam to have at least two different pheno types of each.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

My strains are Bubba Og Kush (pre98bubba x og kush) and Headband (ECSD x og kush). The bubba and the og aren't big yielders so I'm hoping big pots/scrog can help boost yeild a tiny bit.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 23, 2014)

Every move you made is a good one at least. Now you'll just have more selectability when pruning your canopy early in flower.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

They are growing pretty fast. I removed(gasp, lol) a few leaves to increase air flow/even everything out, it was getting crowded. These pictures should give a better idea of exactly where I am. Take a look and let me know what you think. I think I'm going to take clones off each in the next couple days, give it another 7-14days and flip. I also rearranged a few of my plants and spread the bigger one's out to give them more room. I knew this was my last chance to move anything.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 23, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you should tuck everything. When something pops up, you tuck it in an empty space of your screen and try to fill the screen evenly.
> 
> Have you tucked anything yet? Or did you just throw a screen ontop of your girls before you switched to 12/12? I'm curious, this is my first scrog and I thought the plan was to train your girls in veg to fill the screen, then flip?


yea i have been tucking for awhile. it is a single plant that has been revegged. i like to let the shoots grow a few inches through before tucking so the leaves can absorb that sun, and i think it slows it down a little when you tuck, plus it just looks traumatizing. and i believe you want to switch to 12/12 before 80% of the screen is full to account for the stretch that will fill it in flower.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 23, 2014)

Judging on the pictures above, I think I'm going to flip as soon as soon as everything hit's the screen. I trained them pretty good, I have an even canopy practically growing up to my screen already, I'll have to do very little training into the screen, just kind of move tops where I want them and try to spread the out evenly. I'm starting to get worried I'm going ot run out of room? Opinions?


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 23, 2014)

well the plants should at least double so you will probably want to flower soon.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 23, 2014)

so what trimming is normally recommended? I know to cut everything below the screen once buds start to form, is there any other trimming recommended?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 24, 2014)

sorry to just jump in but had to share a pic of the manifold of my dwc scrog..


----------



## yktind (Apr 24, 2014)

She is a beast!


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> sorry to just jump in but had to share a pic of the manifold of my dwc scrog..


This is awesome! I love seeing all those branches under the screen, it's like a minature magical forest or vinyard.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a question-my grow is from seed. My canopy is getting pretty full, and my plants are growing strong. It's not going to take much if any training to almost fill my screen. I would flip now but I'm worried that my plants are just a tad on the immature side. My branches JUST started thowing alternating nodes on it's branches and I am seeing 7-9-11 blade leaves. They are about 40days old from putting the seeds in their starter plugs. It should be fine to induce flowering at this stage correct? 

My screen is adjustale, and right now it's less then a foot above the top of my pots. I want to leave a min. 24" between the top of my screen and light. Right now it's more like 30". My strains are bubba og kush and headband> both of which I am not familiar with so I'm not sure of how much they are going stretch.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey medicineman, seeing your screen so full puts me at ease a little bit, that is about what mine will look like before I switch to 12/12. Since I'm running more then 1 strain I still have about 3 runts that need to catch up to the screen, shouldn't take more then 4-7days though. 

I would rather sacrifice parts of my plant(worse case scenario) then wish I had filled the screen more or vegged longer. 

I keep procrastinating-I really need to take a couple clones from each of my plants. They are growing so much everyday I hate to chop off a couple branches and slow them down. I know it needs to be done, I'm pheno hunting/looking for some good mothers. I would be kicking myself in the ass if one of these plants turns out amazing but I was to god damn lazy to take clones and properly label them according to which plant they came from.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 25, 2014)

yktind said:


> She is a beast!


she sure as hell getting there, thanks!


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 25, 2014)

hey guys this is my Pineapple express at 7 weeks. Grown in a water farm vegged an flowered under a 400 watt ceramic metal halide. from week 6 flower she has been under a 600watt. Used Maxi bloom whole way through monster bloom by gro tek as well in the flowering stage an that's it. used Stop Bloc to stop algae forming. 

She smells really good I dnt smoke much like once every 6 months or less. Just love growing me some Herb. when I smell the flowers makes me cough a bit haha


----------



## Breezee77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's a couple pictures of my first scrog... Any suggestions? They are at the beginning of the 2nd week of flower and I just put the scrog on


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

Just an update of how its filling in.
just about done with the stretch.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 26, 2014)

Breezee77 said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my first scrog... Any suggestions? They are at the beginning of the 2nd week of flower and I just put the scrog on


Ask questions. For one, get more light on those, they have a ton of potential.




charface said:


> Just an update of how its filling in.
> just about done with the stretch.
> View attachment 3138299


Dude, righteous canopy to have after stretch, realllll nice.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Just an update of how its filling in.
> just about done with the stretch.
> View attachment 3138299


that's gonna be picture in 5 weeks or so mate... congrats!!!! looking great.


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks guys. I was starting to worry about crowding.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Just an update of how its filling in.
> just about done with the stretch.
> View attachment 3138299


DAMN that filled in nicely.


----------



## charface (Apr 27, 2014)

I just pruned the last of the underside of the canopy I can see light through it again.
I did it in two phases so I wasn't stressing them too bad.
Was still a big ass pile.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 27, 2014)

charface said:


> I just pruned the last of the underside of the canopy I can see light through it again.
> I did it in two phases so I wasn't stressing them too bad.
> Was still a big ass pile.


It's going to take a lot of convincing to make me believe it's bad to remove leaves, I always tell people to look at people doing scrog and maximizing their space indoors. I'd rather have a screen of coals then a bunch a fan leaves anyday. Looking AWESOME


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

this is my problem, what to do about it? I don't wanna end up with 100 x 9" colas of leafiness. If I knew for sure that much leaf removal wouldn't stress or damage her, id rape the fuck outta her tonight and post the pics to prove it lol


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Dr., I wouldn't rape anything-just cause plants can't say no doesn't mean yes! 

Seriously, post some pics of what you got. I slowly remove leaves over time, if you LST like me I'm not sure how you would grow and NOT remove any leaves-my plants would look like cabbage! 

This is my first scrog, but far from my first grow. 

If it's hitting or blocking a budsite/cola then remove it. The idea is to have a screen of colas not leaves, that being said I only remove what I have too. I would say that while im in veg a day rarely goes by that I don't remove at least 1 leaf.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

Seriously, post some pics of what you got. I slowly remove leaves over time, if you LST like me I'm not sure how you would grow and NOT remove any leaves-my plants would look like cabbage!

This is my first scrog, but far from my first grow.

If it's hitting or blocking a budsite/cola then remove it. The idea is to have a screen of colas not leaves, that being said I only remove what I have too. I would say that while im in veg a day rarely goes by that I don't remove at least 1 leaf.[/QUOTE]
here's the bottom half


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 27, 2014)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> View attachment 3138880
> this is my problem, what to do about it? I don't wanna end up with 100 x 9" colas of leafiness. If I knew for sure that much leaf removal wouldn't stress or damage her, id rape the fuck outta her tonight and post the pics to prove it lol


I would say start by removing the fans that are hanging off by a 1"+ stem; I've gotten the impression that those focus more on chute development than bud sites. When you remove them just pinch halfway down the stem leading to the leaf- supposedly this triggers a better response than cutting. Leave the fans that are connected directly to main chutes without much stem at all.

Your canopy can't be dense enough if it's 1000w, if that's a 600 you can get away with a little defoliation, but take it slow man! You can always take off more layers, just like momma used to say!!

Very nice growth though!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> I would say start by removing the fans that are hanging off by a 1"+ stem; I've gotten the impression that those focus more on chute development than bud sites. When you remove them just pinch halfway down the stem leading to the leaf- supposedly this triggers a better response than cutting. Leave the fans that are connected directly to main chutes without much stem at all.
> 
> Your canopy can't be dense enough if it's 1000w, if that's a 600 you can get away with a little defoliation, but take it slow man! You can always take off more layers, just like momma used to say!!
> 
> Very nice growth though!


thanks dude, its a 600w m8. I have been randomly removing individual leaves from nearer the net than the top of the canopy, all of them seem to be over an inch long and they're everywhere... overlapping each other, etc. she looks beautiful but I just know there could/should be more light getting through the canopy. the light is 13" above the canopy (21" from net)


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 27, 2014)

If your environment is dialed and you don't have huge swings in temp AND humidity a dense canopy shouldn't be a problem. But, having such a dense canopy could lead to problems-just like any over crowded grow. Colas that are getting blocked a little by leaves may either stretch or stay small. 

The trick is to strategically remove leaves as needed to keep your canopy even. 

Sometimes I remove leaves to slow a plant down so others can catch up. It's a subtle dance and every strain responds differently. You always have to weigh the cost to benefit. 

If you have leaves stacked ontop of each other and your noticing 'wet spots' where they were overlaping, then it's time for a trim, IMO.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 27, 2014)

Remember-air flow is crucial! Not only are plants crowded in a scrog, the screen/canopy really restricts air movement. Make sure you have good air circulation below AND above your canopy to avoid issues like pests and pm. Sometimes taking a few leaves helps with this as well. 

Since you have a 600w, I would recommend removing some leaves starting with any that are directly blocking budsites or smaller colas. Then I would remove any that are really overlaping each other-leaves shouldn't be laying ontop of each other, it will create moisture and a perfect breeding ground for powdery mildew(good circulation helps prevent this too)


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 27, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> If your environment is dialed and you don't have huge swings in temp AND humidity a dense canopy shouldn't be a problem. But, having such a dense canopy could lead to problems-just like any over crowded grow. Colas that are getting blocked a little by leaves may either stretch or stay small.
> 
> The trick is to strategically remove leaves as needed to keep your canopy even.
> 
> ...


ok, then its time for a trim, I have many overlapping wet spots... will put up pic post trim later. thanks again dude.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe someone else might want to chime in on this, but I try to avoid as many of those 'wet spots' where the leaves overlap as possible. 

I've also been know to remove blades from leaves instead of the entire thing. Like I said, a day rarely goes by that I don't pluck at least one leaf.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 27, 2014)

Squids right, definitely NO wet spots. Generally I'll have no more than 3 fans in one vertical pillar, touching or not. At 3 nice healthy fans in one vertical sample you're losing no par and still maintain good airflow. Think 3 fans, going about 1' vertical across the whole canopy will create a nice layered variation, with good air flow and max light absorption. That still ONLY includes the bigger fans connected by stems. IMO leave everything directly connected to bud sites and chop them at crop.

Defol. definitely good to handle stretch too.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 27, 2014)

well the leaves absorb light and contribute it to the bud so i would be hesitant about removing any leaves unless it's just super crowded. you'll notice the plant will actually remove it's own leaves when it sees fit by draining the resources from them and letting them wilt and fall off. i would not want to cut the fan leaf off a large kola site just to expose a smaller one. you can often just move the leaf to expose the kola.


----------



## charface (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## yktind (Apr 28, 2014)

Perfect! I love this thread. I'll post up my new grow here soon. Been pretty busy/ lazy with taking pictures. I'll probably start flower tomorrow.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

as promised, pics of revised set up and de-leafed biatch!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 28, 2014)

oh yeah, notice my little helper, my ladybird friend haha


----------



## youknowthekid! (Apr 28, 2014)

char that's just fun to look at lol!

and welsh, your canopy looks just about perfect now, nj man


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 29, 2014)

Defol can definitely be used to control stretch, or even slow down a plant while others catch up. Good call youknowthekid


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Apr 29, 2014)

anything around to make em stretch a little more??? lol


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 29, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> well the leaves absorb light and contribute it to the bud so i would be hesitant about removing any leaves unless it's just super crowded. you'll notice the plant will actually remove it's own leaves when it sees fit by draining the resources from them and letting them wilt and fall off. i would not want to cut the fan leaf off a large kola site just to expose a smaller one. you can often just move the leaf to expose the kola.


The huge fan leaves actually draw energy away from the bud at a certain point. I'm talking about those big ones that come directly off the stem. Their job is to create the branch, once the branch has grown the next set of fan leaves is the main source of energy for that branch, and so on. Each leaf helps build the next chute of new growth on the branch. Once a branch is developed the big leaves at the stem become competitors for energy. I just did a ton a research on the matter.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 29, 2014)

Plucking leaves throughout veg actually boosts your plants immune system and makes it stronger. This is something really good growers have known for a long time-strategically stressing your plant makes is stronger and more vigorous. There are also methods of stressing your plant to boost resin production, promote side brancing, bring out color, etc. 

If you train your plants I'm not sure how you would avoid removing leaves-i tuck everything I can but it gets to a point that leaves have to go. 

If leaves are overlapping and creating wet spots then they have to go, IMO. 

Does anyone do scrog and not remove ANY leaves?


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 29, 2014)

So after taking at least 6 clones from each of my plants this is what they look like. Since I have 9 plants in 3 1/2gal pots the only real training I needed is LST to fill the canopy out. Each plant has 10-18 main tops and I didn't have to stress my plant at all. This is the first time I really used it from the get go and it's given me very managable plants and an even canopy. I should be able to fill my screen pretty quickly. I'll let them heal from all the foliage/cuttings I removed yesterday, thow the screen down, and continue to veg till I fill my screen.


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Apr 29, 2014)

Gorilla glue scrog


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is the new setup a day before flower starts. Feel free to stop by my grow in the signature.


----------



## Majestic Pagent (Apr 29, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Does anyone do scrog and not remove ANY leaves?


I have always removed the leaves below canopy level on my scrog. By way of an experiment, I haven't done any trimming on my current grow. It's four weeks into 12/12 and seems fine at the moment. I'll post the results in another month.


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Not trimming under the canopy would make me nervous. Once flower starts everything gets so jammed packed that there would be zero air movement in there. I have dealt with pests in the past and wouldn't want to add mold or PM to that list. 

Hot/ Warm + Humid + dim lights = Open Invitation.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 29, 2014)

Shit, haven't posted a pic of the garden on RIU in a while. Heres the first attempt at a scrog. Frame is 5x8 with 5x4 netted with a 1000w HPS over top, 2 phenos of FCJ, 2 in 5 gal and 2 in 10 gal smart pots. I netted them and flipped them a day later which was sunday 4/27. Here they are today.


----------



## charface (Apr 29, 2014)

I do like the thought of the secondary support.
I have a trellis on standby just in case.


----------



## charface (Apr 29, 2014)

gonna be honest about it too.
I treated with eagle 20
and flormite about the time of switch.
Both are systemics
One for bugs one for pm.
Just couldnt risk infection/infestation.

I allowed more than twice the recomended time for the treatments to exit the plants.

Not a recomendation just an fyi


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 30, 2014)

charface said:


> gonna be honest about it too.
> I treated with eagle 20
> and flormite about the time of switch.
> Both are systemics
> ...


It's funny how doing things like this are frowned upon by us stoners while the food we eat and the air we breath on a daily basis is far more dangerous to us then eagle 20 or pesticides/fungicides


----------



## charface (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got tired of home remedies and negotiating with pests.


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm torn on wether or not to do the same exact thing. This is my first grow in this new location and ontop of that I'm unfamiliar with the strains I'm growing. I always keep some pest control on hand, some Sevin and some Don't Bug Me, as well as mosquito dunks in my waste resevior and my floor drain. I always keep a few sticky traps hanging from my ceiling as well. Ortho Home defense is really good stuff for around windows and doorways, it does a really good job of keeping all sorts of bugs out of the room. I also put a layer of perlite ontop of my coco-wether that actually helps prevent gnats from laying eggs I don't know yet.


----------



## charface (Apr 30, 2014)

its one of those things man both sides have valid arguments. I diddnt make the decision lightly. 
I talked to people I trusted listened to the positives and negatives.
I'm not the type to abuse these products knowing the people who will consume helps keep ya honest.
I may test this batch or the next but using it responsibly my gut feeling is that it will pass.
Maybe?


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Apr 30, 2014)

i think neem oil works good for pest problems and it's all natural and safe


----------



## Squidbilly (Apr 30, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i think neem oil works good for pest problems and it's all natural and safe


I just picked some up today @ the home shitpot


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 1, 2014)

here's my solution to most bug problems.... works constantly lol


----------



## youknowthekid! (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> I just got tired of home remedies and negotiating with pests.


Hot shot no pests strips annihilate all bugs (edit- use them very sparingly, at first sign of bugs). Ive been lucky enough to never see mold or pm, maybe it's due to running a little ozone late in flower.


----------



## yktind (May 1, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Hot shot no pests strips annihilate all bugs (edit- use them very sparingly, at first sign of bugs). Ive been lucky enough to never see mold or pm, maybe it's due to running a little ozone late in flower.


I've read a pretty awful article about those strips. I wouldn't use them if you are constantly close to ur grow room IMO.

The report was something like tying a bunch of these strips around rabbits necks to see if it causes cancer. Luckily the test concluded that they do not cause cancer... Of course all of the rabbits died before any cancer formed. Obviously an extreme but still kinda F-ed up.


----------



## charface (May 3, 2014)

update.


----------



## youknowthekid! (May 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> I've read a pretty awful article about those strips. I wouldn't use them if you are constantly close to ur grow room IMO.
> 
> The report was something like tying a bunch of these strips around rabbits necks to see if it causes cancer. Luckily the test concluded that they do not cause cancer... Of course all of the rabbits died before any cancer formed. Obviously an extreme but still kinda F-ed up.


Ya the dichlorves or w/e are outlawed in a lot of countries. Definitely a high risk maneuver, but if you can throw them around your grow for 24hrs they'll kill any pest. Then just store it air-tight. My only concern is that they would have a lasting effect on the plants, but that's why I'd only go with natural remedies within the last 3 weeks of a cycle. Always high risk high reward, sucks...


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 3, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Ya the dichlorves or w/e are outlawed in a lot of countries. Definitely a high risk maneuver, but if you can throw them around your grow for 24hrs they'll kill any pest. Then just store it air-tight. My only concern is that they would have a lasting effect on the plants, but that's why I'd only go with natural remedies within the last 3 weeks of a cycle. Always high risk high reward, sucks...


i just wonder how many commercial growers use that stuff and worse with no problem at all


----------



## charface (May 3, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i just wonder how many commercial growers use that stuff and worse with no problem at all


I know a few and they all do.
They dont have time to neem everything once a week and hope it works.
It passes testing and goes to dispensaries.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 3, 2014)

charface said:


> I know a few and they all do.
> They dont have time to neem everything once a week and hope it works.
> It passes testing and goes to dispensaries.


i wonder if they consume their own product.

pesticides shouldn't even be necessary in an ideal grow. all cracks sealed and intake venting through a hepa filter with a "quarantine" zone before the grower entrance.


----------



## charface (May 3, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i wonder if they consume their own product.
> 
> pesticides shouldn't even be necessary in an ideal grow. all cracks sealed and intake venting through a hepa filter with a "quarantine" zone before the grower entrance.


Sooner or later it happens.
Yes they consume it.
Like I said it passes lab testing so that is the standard they rise to around here.
It is super hard to perfectly control spores. The more people working in the grow the better chance something will go wrong.
Its comercial farming.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 4, 2014)

if I have a ladybird in the flower room and I do, would I need to worry about ladybird poop covering the buds??? daft question but just wondering, may need a nanopoopascoopa


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 4, 2014)

charface said:


> Sooner or later it happens.
> Yes they consume it.
> Like I said it passes lab testing so that is the standard they rise to around here.
> It is super hard to perfectly control spores. The more people working in the grow the better chance something will go wrong.
> Its comercial farming.


sounds like a lot of excuses. i'd rather risk the occasional crop going down than have all of my buds contaminated with dangerous chemicals.



DrOfWelshMagic said:


> if I have a ladybird in the flower room and I do, would I need to worry about ladybird poop covering the buds??? daft question but just wondering, may need a nanopoopascoopa


i was wondering that same question. however, the ladybird bug shouldn't be pooping if there's nothing to eat, i.e. other pests. but if you're talking about one or two ladybird bugs i can't imagine that being a problem. poop really isn't all that bad necessarily, you can stick your hands in cow shit on the farm and grow mushrooms on it and i saw this hunter on television tasting some fresh poop from various animals to track them, so really, smoking a ladybird bug turd shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## charface (May 4, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> sounds like a lot of excuses. i'd rather risk the occasional crop going down than have all of my buds contaminated with dangerous chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering that same question. however, the ladybird bug shouldn't be pooping if there's nothing to eat, i.e. other pests. but if you're talking about one or two ladybird bugs i can't imagine that being a problem. poop really isn't all that bad necessarily, you can stick your hands in cow shit on the farm and grow mushrooms on it and i saw this hunter on television tasting some fresh poop from various animals to track them, so really, smoking a ladybird bug turd shouldn't be any problem.


Your very noble.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 4, 2014)

charface said:


> Your very noble.


thanks, i think...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (May 6, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> sounds like a lot of excuses. i'd rather risk the occasional crop going down than have all of my buds contaminated with dangerous chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering that same question. however, the ladybird bug shouldn't be pooping if there's nothing to eat, i.e. other pests. but if you're talking about one or two ladybird bugs i can't imagine that being a problem. poop really isn't all that bad necessarily, you can stick your hands in cow shit on the farm and grow mushrooms on it and i saw this hunter on television tasting some fresh poop from various animals to track them, so really, smoking a ladybird bug turd shouldn't be any problem.


haha I love it... cheers for putting me outta my misery


----------



## Squidbilly (May 6, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i wonder if they consume their own product.
> 
> pesticides shouldn't even be necessary in an ideal grow. all cracks sealed and intake venting through a hepa filter with a "quarantine" zone before the grower entrance.


Yea if your running a sterile scientific labratory and putting clean coverals on everytime you go in your room. That is unrealistic for the majority of growers. If you never had to battle pm or pests I think it's luck more then anything else.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 6, 2014)

Hope my last post didn't sound stand offish, it wasn't suppose to. I was just commenting that it's really hard to keep a completely sterlie environment-almost impossible, and for most hobbist growers preventative is required to be succesful.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 6, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i think neem oil works good for pest problems and it's all natural and safe


So I think I mentioned that I picked up some neem-oil up at the home shitpot. The brand was Bayer, like aspirin. I sprayed as soon as the lights went off and I manually turned my lights on the next morning so I could make sure it was dry. Well it still caused some burning : / Nothing bad, but I have to look at it. Just a warning if anyone decides to use this stuff-I've used neem plenty of times and never had this problem.


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> So I think I mentioned that I picked up some neem-oil up at the home shitpot. The brand was Bayer, like aspirin. I sprayed as soon as the lights went off and I manually turned my lights on the next morning so I could make sure it was dry. Well it still caused some burning : / Nothing bad, but I have to look at it. Just a warning if anyone decides to use this stuff-I've used neem plenty of times and never had this problem.


I have never burned my plants with the Einstein Neem. Add a drop of dish soap and spray away. Although, have clogged a shit load of sprayers though.

Now I am all about preventive maintenance and use Azamax all through Veg and do a preemptive bug bomb right before flowering (Both of which are OMNI approved... If that actually means anything). Trying to fight them during flower is a losing battle. You end just chasing your tail around in circles.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> I have never burned my plants with the Einstein Neem. Add a drop of dish soap and spray away. Although, have clogged a shit load of sprayers though.
> 
> Now I am all about preventive maintenance and use Azamax all through Veg and do a preemptive bug bomb right before flowering (Both of which are OMNI approved... If that actually means anything). Trying to fight them during flower is a losing battle. You end just chasing your tail around in circles.


It was a warning about the Bayer brand neem I found at home shitpot, not neem oil in general. Neem is a great product when used appropriately and correctly. 

I've used neem before with no issues. In all honesty I used it straight from the bottle, as per the instructions and I did it really late at night after a very long trip to pick up a couple mother plants from a friend who was moving. I was tired and cut corners and I paid the price. Where I am located the only hydro store is approx a 2.5hr drive and as you can imagine I don't like to waste trips out there. Neem is on my list for next time I go but I figured the Bayer is a quality(maybe evil, though) compay so I gave it a shot. Next time I will dilute it and use soap like I always do. 

Azamax-i've been hearing that word tossed around a lot, I'm going to look into it.


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

Do you get mail where you are at?

Amazon is a beautiful thing, lol.


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 6, 2014)

Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 8? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but a few more taller plants and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 8? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but a few more taller plants and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


I have a 4' x 4' Tent and run a 600 watt Cool Tube. However I want to move up to 1000 w if that helps any. This is in flower BTW.

Veg I just have those 150w big boy CFLs. One on either side and alternate turning them on to reduce elec use. That and I don't really take care of my veg like I do in flower. As long as they come over to the flower room healthy and alive they are fine for me.


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

Just started flower. Got a new Screen (Grid Wall from Work). Trying something a little different this time with a double screen. Let me know what you guys think. Bottom one is 6" x 6" squares top is 3" x 3".

Check out my grow Click Here


----------



## DenverGirl2 (May 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> I have a 4' x 4' Tent and run a 600 watt Cool Tube. However I want to move up to 1000 w if that helps any. This is in flower BTW.
> 
> Veg I just have those 150w big boy CFLs. One on either side and alternate turning them on to reduce elec use. That and I don't really take care of my veg like I do in flower. As long as they come over to the flower room healthy and alive they are fine for me.


Have you ever used a MH for veg? I keep reading they give much thicker stems and shorter internodes than cfls for veg which makes more branching for scrog. I also read thicker stems equate to bigger buds since the sturdier branches can support them, the plants knows it can put more energy into it. Maybe this is different in a scrog setting since the cfl's don't have to penetrate so far away when growing a flat plant. If I knew that i could get just as much yield and of the same quality using cfls with fewer watts I would go with them even if that meant having to put yo yos up to support them.


----------



## yktind (May 6, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Have you ever used a MH for veg? I keep reading they give much thicker stems and shorter internodes than cfls for veg which makes more branching for scrog. I also read thicker stems equate to bigger buds since the sturdier branches can support them, the plants knows it can put more energy into it. Maybe this is different in a scrog setting since the cfl's don't have to penetrate so far away when growing a flat plant. If I knew that i could get just as much yield and of the same quality using cfls with fewer watts I would go with them even if that meant having to put yo yos up to support them.


Logically that sounds right. A wider river can flow more water (River = Stalks, I guess)

Never used a MH though. And yes I do have problems with the stems not being able to support the colas. But I have the second screen now and that should fix that.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

He


DenverGirl2 said:


> Have you ever used a MH for veg? I keep reading they give much thicker stems and shorter internodes than cfls for veg which makes more branching for scrog. I also read thicker stems equate to bigger buds since the sturdier branches can support them, the plants knows it can put more energy into it. Maybe this is different in a scrog setting since the cfl's don't have to penetrate so far away when growing a flat plant. If I knew that i could get just as much yield and of the same quality using cfls with fewer watts I would go with them even if that meant having to put yo yos up to support them.


hey denver girl
Im from Denver. I had the same curiosity about MH for veg. My understanding is they give more cool spectrum light. I surmise that this is much like spring and summer sunlight. Maybe that spectrum fattens branches and produces leaves. Someday i will try them for veg again with more attention to the effects. Let me know what you find out


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

Can u please explain the quarantine zone? Fascinated. I would prefer better prevention to putting out fires. 


m3d1c1n3man said:


> i wonder if they consume their own product.
> 
> pesticides shouldn't even be necessary in an ideal grow. all cracks sealed and intake venting through a hepa filter with a "quarantine" zone before the grower entrance.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

I have been using a scrog for a few years. I still have a lot to master. However i am OCD and i tuck everything constantly. If its long enough it stays under and if its too short, i let it grow a few days and tuck it where i have space. My issue has to do with timing the flip for a given strain. I have been flipping too early lately. I think. 


Squidbilly said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you should tuck everything. When something pops up, you tuck it in an empty space of your screen and try to fill the screen evenly.
> 
> Have you tucked anything yet? Or did you just throw a screen ontop of your girls before you switched to 12/12? I'm curious, this is my first scrog and I thought the plan was to train your girls in veg to fill the screen, then flip?


been


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

LMAO. are we growing budz or are we growing leaves?


Squidbilly said:


> It's going to take a lot of convincing to make me believe it's bad to remove leaves, I always tell people to look at people doing scrog and maximizing their space indoors. I'd rather have a screen of coals then a bunch a fan leaves anyday. Looking AWESOME


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 7, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> Can u please explain the quarantine zone? Fascinated. I would prefer better prevention to putting out fires.


well just look at how they do it in labs and the movies, etc. basically there would be at least 1, or even better 2, small rooms before the grow room entrance door, and you would just "sterilize" yourself in the room.

so ideally you would probably have 2 rooms that must be traveled through to enter the grow room. the first room would have a shower and the second room would have clean clothes and even better some kind of sterilization spray. anyways, i don't know about all the details i just know it can be done as it is done in many labs around the world.

not sure what any of this has to do with fires...


----------



## Squidbilly (May 7, 2014)

DenverGirl2 said:


> Hey if one were to do a 4x4 1 plant perpetual scrog. 1 flower and 1 veg room. What is the least amount of light you could you use for the veg room? Let's say for example the strain needed to be moved to flower when 80 -90% of the screen is full and you have been vegging into the screen ( screen and everything on wheels). Could you get away with using a 400w mh to veg 80-90% of a 4x4 scrog? How about 250w mh with a kick ass hood? How about if you wanted this same 4x4 veg room to supply 2 4x4 flower rooms but still only use 1 400mh for veg? Could you just pack the 4x4 with more plants so that you don't have to fill up the screen 80-90% since more plants would cover the 4x4 in flower more quickly. For example have 4 plants in the 4x4 veg room instead of one. 2 plants for each flower room. Or maybe it would have to be more like 8? To use the least amount of light possible during veg would it be better to not train into the screen during veg but a few more taller plants and then when ready to flower, bend them over and throw a screen on? I'd really rather not run more than 400 in veg if I can get away with it and not sacrifice too much quality/yield.


Here is my advice about using a mh in your situation...do it! If your trying to fill a 4x4 area 80-90% before you flip to flower one 400w mh will out perform cfls or t5s, especially with one big plant. You can fill a 4x4 screen in less then 2 months with a 400w mh hung nice and high and not in your way, or you could have a million cfls, or you could have a 4'x8 tube t5 AND a 4'x4 tube t5(yes two big and expensive t5 fixtures to fill that 4x4 space and even come close to competing with a single MH)> the one 400wmh will blow away the cfls and t5s as far as growth and vigor go, in fact with one plant your gonna have a hell of time actually being perpetual in your set up without a mh. If you were growing a bunch of shorter plants, SOG style, then t5 would work.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> well just look at how they do it in labs and the movies, etc. basically there would be at least 1, or even better 2, small rooms before the grow room entrance door, and you would just "sterilize" yourself in the room.
> 
> so ideally you would probably have 2 rooms that must be traveled through to enter the grow room. the first room would have a shower and the second room would have clean clothes and even better some kind of sterilization spray. anyways, i don't know about all the details i just know it can be done as it is done in many labs around the world.
> 
> not sure what any of this has to do with fires...


I should have been more specific. I get the concept of the quarantine space because I have such a space to prevent light leaks between rooms and I have worked in labs. what I want is some inspector gadget shit to fog me with anti pollen anti microbial anti insect but totally harmless to mammals. a dark quarantine sterilizing shower, basically. 
what organics could you use to accomplish this?
pyrithrins and some anti microbial, right?

Agent 99 / 007


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> or you could have a million cfls, or you could have a 4'x8 tube t5 AND a 4'x4 tube t5(yes two big and expensive t5 fixtures to fill that 4x4 space and even come close to competing with a single MH)> .


yeah those are $200 each. they work great for nursery lighting.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 7, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> yeah those are $200 each. they work great for nursery lighting.


T5s are great but I question anyone who compares them to HID bulbs. A 4'x8bulb t5 is easily $200+ and only covers a 4'x3'area(almost) with very little light penetration, so once the plants are over 6-10" they don't really encourage any lateral branching unless you really lean your plants over lst style, then same thing, once all your branches are almost a foot tall, barely any light penetrates the canopy. 

I can hang my 600w mh 2'above plants and cover a 5'x5' area EASY creating super short vigorous plants with nice tight node spacing that easily outpace any plants grown under ANY t5 fixture. The growth rate isn't even close.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 7, 2014)

Now, t5s actually come in handy for some people doing perpetual BECAUSE they don't grow as fast as under a HID buld. That is also something to consider.

With one plant trying to fill a 4x4 area in less then 2 months(approx flower time of most strains give or take) with cfls or t5s is going to be close to impossible.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 7, 2014)

In fact, I don't know if I could fill a 4x4 screen 80-90% in less then two months with anything less then 600watts, either cfl, t5, or HID. 

It's taken me almost 1.5 months from seed with a 600w mh and 9 plants in 3gal containers to do that, not to mention some extensive daily training, tying down, and lst.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

You'll get no argument from me. I just use them in my veg room for cuts



Squidbilly said:


> In fact, I don't know if I could fill a 4x4 screen 80-90% in less then two months with anything less then 600watts, either cfl, t5, or HID.
> 
> It's taken me almost 1.5 months from seed with a 600w mh and 9 plants in 3gal containers to do that, not to mention some extensive daily training, tying down, and lst.


Y


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 7, 2014)

I think your screen set up makes a lot of sense. The smaller grid on top. Let us know howbit goes.


yktind said:


> Just started flower. Got a new Screen (Grid Wall from Work). Trying something a little different this time with a double screen. Let me know what you guys think. Bottom one is 6" x 6" squares top is 3" x 3".
> 
> Check out my grow Click Here
> 
> View attachment 3146293 View attachment 3146294 View attachment 3146295


----------



## piecemasta (May 7, 2014)

plants got way to tall so i had to literally lay them over and twist-tie the to the trellis
strain: Madman OG


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 8, 2014)

I wouldn't know. I use 1000s HPS for 12/12 and then I use a T5 for three hours on each end of the 12 hours of HID light just to create a veg light cycle. I am not expecting the t5s to do anything other than make the plants think it is still springtime. I overlap them with the HPS to make sure no dark periods occur within the 18 hours. I'm relying on the HID bulbs to fill my scrog. other than that I use t5s in my nursery.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 8, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> plants got way to tall so i had to literally lay them over and twist-tie the to the trellis
> strain: Madman OGView attachment 3147574View attachment 3147576 View attachment 3147577 View attachment 3147580


what did you take those closeup pix with? I'm trying to become a decent photog of canna.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 8, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> I should have been more specific. I get the concept of the quarantine space because I have such a space to prevent light leaks between rooms and I have worked in labs. what I want is some inspector gadget shit to fog me with anti pollen anti microbial anti insect but totally harmless to mammals. a dark quarantine sterilizing shower, basically.
> what organics could you use to accomplish this?
> pyrithrins and some anti microbial, right?
> 
> Agent 99 / 007


well you could wear a full biohazard suit and get sprayed by whatever they use in ebola labs, but it might hurt the plants. but i think if you just take a good shower with good soap and strong water pressure then that should wash away 99.9% pollen / microbes / insects, then you could spray some lysol on yourself if you want to. i used to do that when i was growing mushrooms.

i don't think there is something you could spray on yourself that would kill all microbes and insects but be harmless to you or the plants.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 8, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> well you could wear a full biohazard suit and get sprayed by whatever they use in ebola labs, but it might hurt the plants. but i think if you just take a good shower with good soap and strong water pressure then that should wash away 99.9% pollen / microbes / insects, then you could spray some lysol on yourself if you want to. i used to do that when i was growing mushrooms.
> 
> i don't think there is something you could spray on yourself that would kill all microbes and insects but be harmless to you or the plants.


i agree but since I constantly go btwn 3 spaces it isn't practical to take a full shower between rooms


----------



## piecemasta (May 8, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> what did you take those closeup pix with? I'm trying to become a decent photog of canna.


I just use my iPhone 5s. I also have an olloclip which is a removable lens that has 4 different lenses


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 8, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> i agree but since I constantly go btwn 3 spaces it isn't practical to take a full shower between rooms


well you could have all the grow rooms connected to each other so you don't ever have to go "outside". personally, i don't even enter my small closet grow without rinsing off in the shower and putting on clean clothes.


----------



## yktind (May 9, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> what did you take those closeup pix with? I'm trying to become a decent photog of canna.


I know this wasn't directed at me but, 
Just need a camera with Macro function... And a few hundred tries, lol.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 9, 2014)

yktind said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me but,
> Just need a camera with Macro function... And a few hundred tries, lol.


 ok I saw that on my camera. let me go try!


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 15, 2014)

Love ya people, hate to be away. Trying to mend, be back shortly. Scrog on!


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (May 18, 2014)

Update on my Scrog: https://www.rollitup.org/t/more-yellowing-leaves.829336/

28 days in 12/12


----------



## charface (May 21, 2014)

Coming along pretty good.
Definatly the center of the screen is being pushed up like a tent and it is fairly sparse around the edges but if i try it again i can fix those proble


----------



## Squidbilly (May 21, 2014)

Looking good guys keep it up! Unfortunately I decided not to go the scrog route only because I found some pests on a few vegging plants : / so I've been in emergency treatment mode>I got it under control but I just started my first week of 12/12 and I want to be able to easily remove/treat any plants if it becomes an issue. God I hope not! 

I'm doing a 'Screenless' Scrog, lol. I'm still bending and pinching to keep the canopy as even as possible.


----------



## yktind (May 21, 2014)

Update on the SWOG: Day 20 of 70 ish


----------



## youknowthekid! (May 23, 2014)

props to m3d, char, and ykting, all looking great


----------



## peacepipe2010 (May 24, 2014)

All nice scrog guys just found this thread, thought I would share mine check it out


----------



## Squidbilly (May 27, 2014)

Just checking in. I had a spider mite issue in my veg room so I opted not to use a screen just in case I need to pull the plants out to do some emergency treatment. This is 2 weeks 12/12, I was planning on using a screen so I trained them in anticipation for that so I still have a nice even canopy. It's my no screen scrog I guess, lol.


----------



## youknowthekid! (May 27, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I opted not to use a screen
> View attachment 3163624


you are now banished from scroggers united 
jk, looking very nice brother


----------



## charface (May 27, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Just checking in. I had a spider mite issue in my veg room so I opted not to use a screen just in case I need to pull the plants out to do some emergency treatment. This is 2 weeks 12/12, I was planning on using a screen so I trained them in anticipation for that so I still have a nice even canopy. It's my no screen scrog I guess, lol.
> View attachment 3163624


At least you will have some hash material this time.
Last time I had about
1 1/2 lbs of it
This time I will have zero. 
Wait,
I have to use bud for my hash now B-)


----------



## dankdope (Jun 6, 2014)

hi fellow scroggers
this is my first attempt so any pointers will be much appreciated, just trimmed up underneath today gunna go 12/12 in the next day or so im not sure if its too early or late? my goal was to fill every square but has taken a bit longer then anticipated.
Ive vegged under a 400w halide conversion bulb and will be flowering under a 600w hps maybe go to 1000w hps if I can get another ballast before its done. ( got a 250-400-600w digi at the moment) the screen is 2.5"x2.5" holes on a pvc frame in a 4'x4' tent.
not really sure where to go from here, do I cut out any of the weaker tips to stop overcrowding? how spaced out should I aim to have colas?


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 7, 2014)

dankdope said:


> hi fellow scroggers
> this is my first attempt so any pointers will be much appreciated, just trimmed up underneath today gunna go 12/12 in the next day or so im not sure if its too early or late? my goal was to fill every square but has taken a bit longer then anticipated.
> Ive vegged under a 400w halide conversion bulb and will be flowering under a 600w hps maybe go to 1000w hps if I can get another ballast before its done. ( got a 250-400-600w digi at the moment) the screen is 2.5"x2.5" holes on a pvc frame in a 4'x4' tent.
> not really sure where to go from here, do I cut out any of the weaker tips to stop overcrowding? how spaced out should I aim to have colas?


looking very good! go 12/12 and keep tucking a little bit. probably want to aim for about 5 inches above the screen in the end. i would only cut small weak lower stuff below or near the screen. might want to aim for about one fat cola per square. good luck!


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 7, 2014)

dankdope said:


> hi fellow scroggers
> this is my first attempt so any pointers will be much appreciated, just trimmed up underneath today gunna go 12/12 in the next day or so im not sure if its too early or late? my goal was to fill every square but has taken a bit longer then anticipated.
> Ive vegged under a 400w halide conversion bulb and will be flowering under a 600w hps maybe go to 1000w hps if I can get another ballast before its done. ( got a 250-400-600w digi at the moment) the screen is 2.5"x2.5" holes on a pvc frame in a 4'x4' tent.
> not really sure where to go from here, do I cut out any of the weaker tips to stop overcrowding? how spaced out should I aim to have colas?



looks great man. I would recommend vegging with at lest 600 if youre flowering with 1000 because that increase in intensity will shock them unless you start with the 1000 very high and lower it gradually. honestly your screen is ideal to flower right now, maybe even a few days ago. Very nice training! After stretch that screen will be just slightly overloaded but that's np, the light intensity increase will keep em plenty happy. with a good 600 bulb you'll have 8"+ of prime canopy, 1000 14"+

what mix, and nutes are you running in those dumpers?


----------



## dankdope (Jun 7, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> looks great man. I would recommend vegging with at lest 600 if youre flowering with 1000 because that increase in intensity will shock them unless you start with the 1000 very high and lower it gradually. honestly your screen is ideal to flower right now, maybe even a few days ago. Very nice training! After stretch that screen will be just slightly overloaded but that's np, the light intensity increase will keep em plenty happy. with a good 600 bulb you'll have 8"+ of prime canopy, 1000 14"+
> 
> what mix, and nutes are you running in those dumpers?


thanks, im fairy new to this growing thing that's my 4th time, im using all Canadian xpress, using ther Max yield mix and I add 30% coarse perlite, also using their coco nutes haven't experimented much yet so just going off their feed charts and seems to be going fine.


----------



## charface (Jun 7, 2014)

About to harvest in a week or so.
I wish my room was big enough to simply cut the main stalks and flip my screen upside down to dry.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 8, 2014)

charface said:


> About to harvest in a week or so.
> I wish my room was big enough to simply cut the main stalks and flip my screen upside down to dry.


lmao how fuckin epic that'd be


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 8, 2014)

charface said:


> About to harvest in a week or so.
> I wish my room was big enough to simply cut the main stalks and flip my screen upside down to dry.


good idea. i may actually try that.


----------



## charface (Jun 20, 2014)

Final report.
1000w
5x5
1.5 lbs of high quality
prolly over a qp of hash material.

Could have done much better had I let my screen fill up a tad more.

I was thick in some areas and sparse in others.

I was a bit surprised by the amount of airy weed growing out of the same part of the screen as super dense weed.

Any ideas?

All plants were same batch same food etc.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 20, 2014)

charface said:


> Final report.
> 1000w
> 5x5
> 1.5 lbs of high quality
> ...


eeeekkk sry to recommend the early flip, regardless that's still an awesome yield brother. as far as airy beside dense, that's really strange, never seen that. do you have a pre-chop porn pic?


----------



## charface (Jun 20, 2014)

Not your fault I had no idea and without you seeing it in person no way I expected perfect. 
Anyway this is the last pic before I cropped.
I think it was a whike after the pic but not much.


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jun 21, 2014)

that looks great! i am also on my first scrog and trying to gain some pointers. i started a journal on it, today is the first day i h ave stopped training, i switched to 12/12 1 week ago exactly so im hoping i did not stop training to early. how long was it that u stopped training after u flipped? there more pics in my journal


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Not your fault I had no idea and without you seeing it in person no way I expected perfect.
> Anyway this is the last pic before I cropped.
> I think it was a whike after the pic but not much.


that's beautiful. so a 1000 will give pretty solid growth to the edges of a 5x5?


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 21, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> that looks great! i am also on my first scrog and trying to gain some pointers. i started a journal on it, today is the first day i h ave stopped training, i switched to 12/12 1 week ago exactly so im hoping i did not stop training to early. how long was it that u stopped training after u flipped? there more pics in my journal
> View attachment 3185085


worst case scenario, if you flipped a little early, is that the screen will be a little more of a support structure, and youll have to lollipop the lower branches up to the screen to fill it out. it happens, you'll still get 30%+ yield from the support


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> that's beautiful. so a 1000 will give pretty solid growth to the edges of a 5x5?


Yeah i forgot to mention that.
I was wondering how that would go also.
I have a blazer 6 
Hood if memory serves and it did fine all the way to the edges.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jun 21, 2014)

Little help from some experienced Scrog Experts?
2'x3' room- 6 plants in 5 gallon buckets- 600 watt hps in veg adding in 400 watt hps in flower- MASSIVE defoliation going to happen...
without getting into tons of un-needed specifics am I going "overkill"? I start flowering tonight and my screen is filling up quick, any comments or suggestions?


----------



## charface (Jun 21, 2014)

Alright so im gonna just run a standard grow this time.
In the meantime im building 10 x 10 net.

Gonna use sturdy wire.
So it will be a couple months waiting for this crop but ill be back.

Ill be watching the thread for new ideas n stuff.

Overall I enjoyed the scrog and have the test run out of the way.


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2014)

I meant 5x10 not 10x10.
Who am i kidding


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jun 22, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> that's beautiful. so a 1000 will give pretty solid growth to the edges of a 5x5?


i try to stick to a 4ft wide canopy (50" is what u see there) as thats the width of my hood. plus, i find it more efficient to direct as much of the light in a rectangular area that i can. if i keep the canopy at 4ft in width i can extend it horizontally up to 8ft with 1000W HPS i try to not ever go past 7ft just so theres a little overlap in the middle so the canopy gets an even amount of light. as to your situation im not sure what kind of hood your using, mine is a vertizonal its 4'x4'. worst case scenario some of your branches on the perimeter may start trying to grow back towards the light which can be rectified easily.


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> i try to stick to a 4ft wide canopy (50" is what u see there) as thats the width of my hood. plus, i find it more efficient to direct as much of the light in a rectangular area that i can. if i keep the canopy at 4ft in width i can extend it horizontally up to 8ft with 1000W HPS i try to not ever go past 7ft just so theres a little overlap in the middle so the canopy gets an even amount of light. as to your situation im not sure what kind of hood your using, mine is a vertizonal its 4'x4'. worst case scenario some of your branches on the perimeter may start trying to grow back towards the light which can be rectified easily.


I did notice the stuff in the center was notably more dense and while the edges did turn toward the light the quality did not suffer in any meaningful way.
I have only ran one strain though so not sure if that comes into play


----------



## tyzie (Jun 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Not your fault I had no idea and without you seeing it in person no way I expected perfect.
> Anyway this is the last pic before I cropped.
> I think it was a whike after the pic but not much.


Wtf is that on your wall haha


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2014)

tyzie said:


> Wtf is that on your wall haha


Good luck charm.
It is a bobcat head.
My mother inlaw inherited it when she bought a country store.
Naturally we gave it glasses n bandanna.
Now he watches my pot


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 22, 2014)

UPDATE

9 weeks of 12/12
been chopping some popcorns over the last week


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jun 23, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 9 weeks of 12/12
> been chopping some popcorns over the last week
> ...


what were the dimensions on your net?


----------



## yktind (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll be chopping in the next two weeks. I am thinking anyway. 
        
Glad I found this thread.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 23, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> what were the dimensions on your net?


about 3' x 3' under 400w hps


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jun 23, 2014)

yktind said:


> I'll be chopping in the next two weeks. I am thinking anyway.
> View attachment 3186736 View attachment 3186737 View attachment 3186738 View attachment 3186739 View attachment 3186740 View attachment 3186741 View attachment 3186742 View attachment 3186743
> Glad I found this thread.


frosty as hell. doesn't look like the swog kicks out wompers, but still, CRYSTAL city all day baby


----------



## yktind (Jun 23, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> frosty as hell. doesn't look like the swog kicks out wompers, but still, CRYSTAL city all day baby


Yeah I think it is because of the SCROG and 600 watt HPS. If I were to upgrade to 1000 and leave as one cola I think you could get a big one.

Personally I like the high amount of smaller colas.It is easier to get into jars and the dry time is like 3 days.

Either always judge by the trichs and this one is a winner! Clone only though.

The other thing about the SWOG it it makes me pretty confused. Very Cerebral type high. I always thought that Skywalker was is indica dom but this pheno has more sativa in it.


----------



## dankdope (Jun 24, 2014)

nice pics guys.
do any of you defoliate at all? be it just a bit or heavy defoliation, im just at start of week 3 flower managed to fill my screen fully with stretch but quite a lot has been shaded out now im gonna take at least the larger fans off jus wondering how much to take off? or am I better to thin out the canopy and take out some weeker/shaded tops?
cheers DD


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jun 24, 2014)

Not really to sure if anybody's interested in what i got going here but wanted to update progress. Everything seems to be going exceptionally well for a summer grow so far..... knock on wood no signs of spider mites (which are public enemy number 1 in my room once summer comes). the only concern i have is that my bubblicious may be stretching a bit to much, the tallest branches are about 6" above the net, and the stretch should be over within 4 or 5 days. (i think i have more pics in my journal)

this is day 10 flowering POG
 

Day 10 Bubblicious 
 

the beautiful new Purplewreck x OG seedlings


----------



## yktind (Jun 24, 2014)

dankdope said:


> nice pics guys.
> do any of you defoliate at all? be it just a bit or heavy defoliation, im just at start of week 3 flower managed to fill my screen fully with stretch but quite a lot has been shaded out now im gonna take at least the larger fans off jus wondering how much to take off? or am I better to thin out the canopy and take out some weeker/shaded tops?
> cheers DD


I am not a fan of the word "defoliate" there are to many arguments and to many differences.

What I do is remove the growth that doesn't reach the screen. For I say anything 3" and below is removed. I don't remove anything else other than dead leaves. just this stuff:

Do not remove anything above the screen. Unless it is dead or on fire. This my personal preference.


----------



## yktind (Jun 24, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> Not really to sure if anybody's interested in what i got going here but wanted to update progress. Everything seems to be going exceptionally well for a summer grow so far..... knock on wood no signs of spider mites (which are public enemy number 1 in my room once summer comes). the only concern i have is that my bubblicious may be stretching a bit to much, the tallest branches are about 6" above the net, and the stretch should be over within 4 or 5 days. (i think i have more pics in my journal)
> 
> this is day 10 flowering POG
> 
> ...



Looks great! I always have a couple of colas that try to take over and dominate. Actually this grow I had two that out stretched others during weeks 3 and 4. All I did was take a couple plant ties and tie (lst) the branch a little below the rest of the canopy. Then it grew and everything is even now.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 24, 2014)

dankdope said:


> nice pics guys.
> do any of you defoliate at all? be it just a bit or heavy defoliation, im just at start of week 3 flower managed to fill my screen fully with stretch but quite a lot has been shaded out now im gonna take at least the larger fans off jus wondering how much to take off? or am I better to thin out the canopy and take out some weeker/shaded tops?
> cheers DD


i agree with yktind, i would not defoliate anything above the screen, but lollipop up to the screen. The top kolas are the most important part, not getting some extra light to some lower popcorn nug.... though you might be good removing some lower weaker tops if it's too crowded, but i would not take fan leaves.


----------



## dankdope (Jun 26, 2014)

had a good look today, lots of week tops underneath that only just sorta made it up through the screen (bottom 2inches that's above the screen) theyre all yellow and sickly so going to remove a fair few of them, will be far too overcrowded anyway ive got enough bigger tops to get 1 per 2 holes. heres a couple of shots before my camera went flat. 17 days 12/12


----------



## yktind (Jun 26, 2014)

dankdope said:


> had a good look today, lots of week tops underneath that only just sorta made it up through the screen (bottom 2inches that's above the screen) theyre all yellow and sickly so going to remove a fair few of them, will be far too overcrowded anyway ive got enough bigger tops to get 1 per 2 holes. heres a couple of shots before my camera went flat. 17 days 12/12


Looks great!!


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jun 30, 2014)

my tips are browning again with this bubblicious im stumped my canopy temps are always 76-78F and u use a very weak nutrient solution so i cant imagine its nute burn and there is tons of ventilation as well??? im just scratching my head cause this bub got brown tip on me at this time exactly on my last crop right after switching to 12/12. it does not affect the plants at all and the smoke is premo i just don't want the brown tips!


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 30, 2014)

dankdope said:


> had a good look today, lots of week tops underneath that only just sorta made it up through the screen (bottom 2inches that's above the screen) theyre all yellow and sickly so going to remove a fair few of them, will be far too overcrowded anyway ive got enough bigger tops to get 1 per 2 holes. heres a couple of shots before my camera went flat. 17 days 12/12


hey, looks good!! yea i would remove weak, short tops. what size light are you using?


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 30, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> my tips are browning again with this bubblicious im stumped my canopy temps are always 76-78F and u use a very weak nutrient solution so i cant imagine its nute burn and there is tons of ventilation as well??? im just scratching my head cause this bub got brown tip on me at this time exactly on my last crop right after switching to 12/12. it does not affect the plants at all and the smoke is premo i just don't want the brown tips!


those tips are nothing. personally, i kind-of like to see burnt tips, let's me know she's getting all she needs.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 30, 2014)

how about this for a burnt tip?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2014)

I like ScrOG. I like it even better vertical.


----------



## dankdope (Jul 1, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> hey, looks good!! yea i would remove weak, short tops. what size light are you using?


vegged under a 400w and now flowering under a 600w on a adjustawatt digital ballast. ive removed all the weeker tops the girls are looking good now, cant wait to see the end result.

what are most peoples average veg times scroggin? took a bit longer then I thought, I need to get at least half as much per harvest to make it worth while, im very keen to do a vert scrog next time round really like the idea of walls of buds


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2014)

dankdope said:


> vegged under a 400w and now flowering under a 600w on a adjustawatt digital ballast. ive removed all the weeker tops the girls are looking good now, cant wait to see the end result.
> 
> what are most peoples average veg times scroggin? took a bit longer then I thought, I need to get at least half as much per harvest to make it worth while, im very keen to do a vert scrog next time round really like the idea of walls of buds


I veg for 8 weeks total, and of course the plant will finish filling in the trellis during stretch if the grower's done his bit correctly.

There are two things you'll like about vertical growing as much as green walls; using less than half the electricity per gram of product, and growing it in half the space.

I'm building a commercial op for a client that sits in a 900 ft² facility. Using the geometry of the Super Silo, we're going to put an even 1000 ft² of trellis in there- and there will still be room for veg, work space and a bathroom!


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 1, 2014)

i veg for 8-10 weeks usually take clones just before flower and when the 9-10 week flower is done its time to move the new bushes in to bloom


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 2, 2014)

heres my bubblicious day 18


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 2, 2014)

the bubblicious sea


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 2, 2014)

the POG that stretched waaay more than i expected, hence the zip ties


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 2, 2014)

heres a pic of the bubblicious's truck, notice how it was split during early LST'ing


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Jul 2, 2014)

this harvest im hoping to get around 24-30 OZ. once i have all of my new phenos selected i will be shooting for 40-48 OZ under the one light. sounds crazy i know; however my last setup i pulled 40 OZ per light routinely without a true SCROG more just a net so i think 48 OZ using SCROG is doable with the right plants probably even more once dialed in.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Jul 2, 2014)

The #1 thing that needs to be accounted for with a proper SCROG is plant to screen ratio. You can't throw 20 gallons of soil below a 4'x4' screen, with 4 plants at 5gal and expect a tight grip on the screen from each (they only get 2'^2). You could go 1 in 20g and veg it for a while because before the switch all the main tops will have run under 8"+ of screen. 
Still, there's nothing wrong with putting a ton of plants/medium under a screen with minimal weaving because the screen is still awesome support, and grants a great net to tie down to.

People always ask about veg/flip timing required for that optimal scrog experience, but the main mental image you need to form is of the chutes between the medium and the screen.
-How many plants do I have, and with that accounted for, how far horizontal can I run my chutes.
---Too many plants and there's no chance to weave horizontal because they're already on each other.

Personally I believe that the best SCROG method is grabbing 4x4 w/ 600w, or 5x5 w/ 1000w. Throw 1 plant in a 20gal+ DWC and veg it until the screen is just over half full, then flip. The yield that setup will make the extra veg days well worth it.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 4, 2014)

charface said:


> Final report.
> 1000w
> 5x5
> 1.5 lbs of high quality
> ...


Nice, the denser bud probably had a little more direct light.

Check out day 1. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dankdope (Jul 11, 2014)

day 27 12/12. been away for a few days came back to a lovely fruity aroma .


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 15, 2014)

Week 2 just starting up for these kind ladies...upskirt shots soon

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 17, 2014)

Up skirt, before and after training

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Jul 17, 2014)

FYI - Trellising ain't scroggin'


----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> FYI - Trellising ain't scroggin'


Go on... Example?


----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Up skirt, before and after training
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I like the up-skirt bush shots, haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 18, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> FYI - Trellising ain't scroggin'


..... Is this a scrog...1 plant 1 k... Under a truffles trellis /screen.... Or do you feel there wasn't enough training with the up skirt in my 5x7 room... Or is it because the quantity of plants..? Just so I know where to post ....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 18, 2014)

My Screen Of Green or is it... Thoughts...?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 18, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> ..... Is this a scrog...1 plant 1 k... Under a truffles trellis /screen.... Or do you feel there wasn't enough training with the up skirt in my 5x7 room... Or is it because the quantity of plants..? Just so I know where to post ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Not sure what his definition of SCROG is (Screen of Green) but I'd say you have SCROG there and I have SCROG here...

So where is the example of the true SCROG? Oh and a pic or explanation of why this wouldn't qualify as SCROG?


Definition of Trellis:
1) a framework of light wooden or metal bars, chiefly used as a support for fruit trees or climbing plants.

Isn't SCROG essentially a horizontal trellis? Although a lot or growers use string and other things to make the actual screen. I for example use wire grid that you would use in a merchandising circumstance.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jul 18, 2014)

i think the difference is that trellising is mainly for support whilst scrog is for training.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 19, 2014)

Well... Allz I'ze know...is that I used the trellis to stretch and train and support...so I don't know...hahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> FYI - Trellising ain't scroggin'


You can scrog my balls

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dankdope (Aug 2, 2014)

heres some pics I took a couple days ago. day 53 12/12 another 10 days or so and these ladies will be ready for the big chop. 
 melon gums in the front half of the screen
 green love potion
 ditched the stupid tent (too many issues work space, condensation etc) but when I got rid of the tent I hung the light to close got a bit of burn through the middle of the screen.


----------



## stacatto99 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey that looks so nice! What is that screen made of? I've used chicken wire but it's nasty stuff


----------



## dankdope (Aug 2, 2014)

stacatto99 said:


> Hey that looks so nice! What is that screen made of? I've used chicken wire but it's nasty stuff


its just galv 5mm welded mesh. the openings are 2 1/2". I had wooden frame with string but thought it would cut into the plant so went with the mesh instead. 
and yeah chicken wire is crap, my outdoor cages were made of the stuff and any branches that went through grew onto the wire, made it very hard when harvesting. that thick plastic netting with 2" openings works well too, a mate of mine is rocking that stuff with his scrogs and its really cheap.


----------



## stacatto99 (Aug 3, 2014)

What is the thick netting called?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2014)

stacatto99 said:


> What is the thick netting called?


I think it's just trellis netting that is green and with the 2" squares. I've used it, works awesome

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fined90 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm kinda new to scrog my roommate am I constructed one today but I'm not sure it's at the rite hight maybe someone could help me out it's about 24in from the ground here's some pics


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking good, be patient and you'll be rewarded greatly

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fined90 (Aug 12, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Looking good, be patient and you'll be rewarded greatly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I've had a couple people tell me I have "wayy" to many plants for my 1000watt light wut do u think bud? This was a few min ago there are 12 in 3 gal smartpots u can see frm the other pic up top I have a pretty good 5x5 space to spread them out in


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

fined90 said:


> I've had a couple people tell me I have "wayy" to many plants for my 1000watt light wut do u think bud? This was a few min ago there are 12 in 3 gal smartpots
> View attachment 3227198


 I'm running 12 under my double hood.. you will have to flip faster since your screen will fill faster... it does get crazy... I've never had this many under one hood... Day 36 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm trying out a SCRoG grow, currently at day 22 of flower. I probably could have filled the screen out more than I did but am pretty happy with the canopy I have going. If I do this again I'll have to make changes to my setup to make it easier on me to work on my plants.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Aug 12, 2014)

fined90 said:


> I've had a couple people tell me I have "wayy" to many plants for my 1000watt light wut do u think bud? This was a few min ago there are 12 in 3 gal smartpots u can see frm the other pic up top I have a pretty good 5x5 space to spread them out in
> View attachment 3227198


Not enough,imo, if you're doing a true SOG. Are those 3g. pots? you could probably double that. I know I could fit 25x5g. in a 4.5x4.5 area.


----------



## yktind (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I have dropped the screen and flipped. It is to early since I am expecting almost a zero stretch. But I am moving in 9 weeks and just don't have the time to fill. Hopefully I get decent results:


----------



## fined90 (Aug 12, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I'm running 12 under my double hood.. you will have to flip faster since your screen will fill faster... it does get crazy... I've never had this many under one hood... Day 36
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Wow how long after that first pic did u flip to 12/12?? Bro damn those stretched alot wut do u think a week an I should flip?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

fined90 said:


> Wow how long after that first pic did u flip to 12/12?? Bro damn those stretched alot wut do u think a week an I should flip?


8 days after they received darkness for 3 days.. so 11 days total before 12/12.. my footprint is 5x7

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 14, 2014)

Maiden SCROG voyage - 2x White Widow x Big Bud in 3 gallon hempy buckets 30" x 30" - day 18 of 12/12.
 
The second photo with the lights on is an older one to show the framework. Cart is on wheels, so it rolls in and out of the tent to allow inspection, rotation, etc


----------



## youknowthekid! (Aug 15, 2014)

yktind said:


> Well I have dropped the screen and flipped. It is to early since I am expecting almost a zero stretch. But I am moving in 9 weeks and just don't have the time to fill. Hopefully I get decent results:
> 
> View attachment 3227417


what is this zero stretch you refer to fellow ykt?


----------



## youknowthekid! (Aug 15, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Maiden SCROG voyage - 2x White Widow x Big Bud in 3 gallon hempy buckets 30" x 30" - day 18 of 12/12.
> View attachment 3228824View attachment 3228825
> The second photo with the lights on is an older one to show the framework. Cart is on wheels, so it rolls in and out of the tent to allow inspection, rotation, etc


great, your screen is way over crowded but I doubt that will tarnish those beautiful plants too much.
that's not important, what is, is that fucking sweet as rig you got there. the ability to roll and even have some tray clearance below is something we've all dreamed. major props dude


----------



## JTT (Aug 16, 2014)

6 NORTHERN BLUEBERRY
FIRST SCROG 5TH GROW!!!

Room Size - 4' wide x 8' long x 6.5' high
Running a 600 Watt and a 1000 Watt Hps
room stays at 82 degrees and 45% Humidity
the ladies are in 25 gallon pots and have been vegged for 4 weeks under a 600 Watt Metal Halide. just transplanted them before flower i now know the pots are probably to excessive but o well go big or go home.
Fed them Sensi Grow A&B & some Cal Max & Liquid Karma for foilier feed in Veg & for Flower Sensi Bloom A&B and hit em twice with some bud fuel as well as im only 19 days into flower! ppms- 1000
can you foilier feed during flower? cause i have never and wasn't sure if you could! i lollipoped them yesterday!
any help and tips would truly be appreciated!!!
*I FUCKED UP! i never did the 3 days of darkness followed by the 8 days before the switch my plants were just touching the net when i flipped the stretch allowed me to cover the whole 4' x 8' net tho! 
like i said any experienced people who want to throw some ideas my way or tips would truly be appreciated! and im starting to think the massive pots were just a waste of soil and nutes! does anyone agree or is it better i transplanted them from the 5 to the 25 gallon pots! considering the had already root bounded the 5 gallon pots by the time i transplanted them? 
*ALSO in a room this size would it make more sense to scrog or just grow? like i said i only got 4 grows under my belt this being my 5th so im not to sure what would yield me more 6-8 scrogged in there im only doin 6 at the moment or doin 10 medium sized ones without scrog or 50 small ones or whatever what in your guys opinion would yield more in my setting? 
*STOKED i grew these buds before but didn't scrog them and only had a 600watt HPS at the time and the room was only 4' x 4' so now is going to be a complete difference cant wait to see the ending result! i put three pics at the end of the buds i got from the crop under the 600 and they were crazy so i can just imagine what this is going to turn out like!
*Also is picking the big sucker leafs off the top of the net so there not blocking nugs from direct light is it ok to take them off? under the net is mint and clean made it so much easier to feed deffenitly goin to make personal pot scrogs on wheels so i can move the ones from the 600 side to 1000 side for the 1000 side of the scrog is doin way better you can see in the scrog where it goes from 600 - 1000 lol so i lowered my 600 today in hopes it catches them up! both my lights are in cool tubes so how far would you guys keep them away from the nugs?

once again thanks ahead of time to anyone who helps me out greatly appreciated! 
smoke em if you got em! taker ez
hope you guys like my scrog so far!


----------



## fined90 (Aug 17, 2014)

You guys think they've filled out enough to flip to 12/12 I was trying to let a couple smaller clones catch up but I'm not sure how much longer I can veg Without running outta space


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone familiar with SCROGing Super Lemon Haze? Its definitely sativa dominant but I'm trying to figure out how many to grow for a 5x8 area. They are some stretchy plants and will fill up a screen nicely. As big as they get i was thinking 2 but maybe 3 max? any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Aug 18, 2014)

yktind said:


> Not sure what his definition of SCROG is (Screen of Green) but I'd say you have SCROG there and I have SCROG here...
> 
> So where is the example of the true SCROG? Oh and a pic or explanation of why this wouldn't qualify as SCROG?
> 
> ...



I am of the opinion that a true scrog is height controlled, by the scrog screen, which needs to be rigid in order to truly accomplish this. A trellis bends horizontally and vertically thus not controlling the height of the plant. You say your trellis has 2 inch openings (too big to devote only one branch per hole, making your scrog either too spaced out to be as efficient as a scrog should be, or too crowded within each hole of the trellis to allow best bud growth), and does not "hold down" the plant, rather it holds it up. Not bashing your growing skills. Just saying, a lot of people trellis when they should be using a more rigid material. If you're trellising, you're not truly scrogging. No offense to you, or anybody else using trellises.


----------



## fined90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> I am of the opinion that a true scrog is height controlled, by the scrog screen, which needs to be rigid in order to truly accomplish this. A trellis bends horizontally and vertically thus not controlling the height of the plant. You say your trellis has 2 inch openings (too big to devote only one branch per hole, making your scrog either too spaced out to be as efficient as a scrog should be, or too crowded within each hole of the trellis to allow best bud growth), and does not "hold down" the plant, rather it holds it up. Not bashing your growing skills. Just saying, a lot of people trellis when they should be using a more rigid material. If you're trellising, you're not truly scrogging. No offense to you, or anybody else using trellises.


Well what ever I'm doing u think I should go ahead an flip??


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 18, 2014)

BigBudE said:


> Anyone familiar with SCROGing Super Lemon Haze? Its definitely sativa dominant but I'm trying to figure out how many to grow for a 5x8 area. They are some stretchy plants and will fill up a screen nicely. As big as they get i was thinking 2 but maybe 3 max? any thoughts?
> Thanks


How far above root level is your screen going to be? The stuff I have read says typically 1 plant per square foot. Having just done THAT, and 1 plant per 2 feet, (both at 12" above soil) I think I would go with 1 for every 2 on something overly stretchy. I am by no means a pro or anything, but I would probably go 3 or 4 (4 if you are going under 12")


fined90 said:


> I've had a couple people tell me I have "wayy" to many plants for my 1000watt light wut do u think bud? This was a few min ago there are 12 in 3 gal smartpots u can see frm the other pic up top I have a pretty good 5x5 space to spread them out in
> View attachment 3227198


12 plants, in 3 gallon pots, in a 5x5 is going to get pretty unmanageable with the screen at 24" IMO - but it WILL keep you busy!


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Aug 19, 2014)

fined90 said:


> You guys think they've filled out enough to flip to 12/12 I was trying to let a couple smaller clones catch up but I'm not sure how much longer I can veg Without running outta space
> View attachment 3231196


hard to tell. depends what height you have and if you can raise the light, and how much stretch you're expecting. you can probably flip now or within a week or so.

personally, i would run the smaller stuff towards the center and the big shoots around the edge to get a "bowl" shape, better light distribution that way (imo).


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2014)

Howdy Scrog Techs!
Scrolling through some nice jobs done well people!

So as many of you already know, I have haven't been in the best health the past few years and have been absent mostly.There have been ups and downs here and some super low downs, but this fella don't quit. With the help of fine folks only the cannabis community could appreciate the most, I am up and climbing.That said, I am here to pick back up and carry on with my people. I want to thank you folks for all the work you do helping others learn and grow as cultivators and liberators.
I would also like to thank you all for the countless images of work well done, and journal sharing. In 2009 when this started, there was not an expectation of grand value in such a thread however with the help of wonderful people like yourself, this resource was born and has flourished since. Through the rise and fall of other threads, sites, and even methods, Scrog knowledge and practice has carried on here, empowering others and providing the education needed to alleviate health problems, poverty, ignorance, and propaganda. It has provided knowledge that carries on into a career, a caregiver, a patient seeking ways of helping ones self. This independent method has gained popularity over the years and is now seen spanning the covers of the most well known magazines, web sites, and videos around the globe. Scrog has found its place and made its mark here, and because it has, we can all be thankful. Knowledge truely is power but also freedom. This resource, I am thankful for. You, who have made this resource what it is today, I am thankful for. Without each and everyone of you, and even those whom simply read, learn, and carry on, this could not be possible without you. As always, my hat is off to you! I am thankful to be alive, doing well, and carrying on once again WITH YOU!
Scroggers United!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 22, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy Scrog Techs!
> Scrolling through some nice jobs done well people!
> 
> So as many of you already know, I have havent been in the best health the past few years and have been absent mostly.There have been ups and downs here and some super low downs, but this fella doesnt quit. That said, I am here to pick back up and carry on with my people. I want to thank you folks for all the work you do helping others learn and grow as cultivators and liberators.
> ...


Welcome back, woodsman! I haven't made it through the whole thread yet, but you have put together a mountain of knowledge here!


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 22, 2014)

Had done some cleanup of the downstairs... and my single LSD is off to the races...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Welcome back, woodsman! I haven't made it through the whole thread yet, but you have put together a mountain of knowledge here!


Much thanks greatbranch, but it is all of you, that put this together. Thanks be to Everyone! 
WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 22, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Had done some cleanup of the downstairs... and my single LSD is off to the races...
> View attachment 3235387View attachment 3235390


Ah, very good brother very good. Yes sir, your catching onto something eh? I agree, single plant units! This a good one! Keep posting more images, They look great folks! 

WMT~


----------



## yktind (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome Home @woodsmantoker 

Just gave the girls a haircut

Beginning of Week 2:
  

Can't forget the roots


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 22, 2014)

I just built my first scrog for 4 ww babies what's a good height to put it at

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 22, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I just built my first scrog for 4 ww babies what's a good height to put it at
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


What kind of width and height do you have available? What's your medium and pot/container size?


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 23, 2014)

48*48*48

Medium 
ocean forest
3 gallon air pots


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 23, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> 48*48*48
> 
> Medium
> ocean forest
> 3 gallon air pots


MH/HPS lighting? - looking for how much space lost at the top of your grow area for hood, fans, space from lights to avoid burning, etc. I would say no HIGHER than 12" from the tops of your pots, Which I'm guessing are about 10 inches high or so? Somewhere between 8 and 12 is my vote... Too short and you can't maintain/water and such, and too high and it will get out of hand quickly.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> MH/HPS lighting? - looking for how much space lost at the top of your grow area for hood, fans, space from lights to avoid burning, etc. I would say no HIGHER than 12" from the tops of your pots, Which I'm guessing are about 10 inches high or so? Somewhere between 8 and 12 is my vote... Too short and you can't maintain/water and such, and too high and it will get out of hand quickly.


I factored that in its a sj lodge120
With air cooled hoods and cf I was thinking 22" legs for a total height of 24" from th floor and like 12 " from top of pot

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 23, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> I factored that in its a sj lodge120
> With air cooled hoods and cf I was thinking 22" legs for a total height of 24" from th floor and like 12 " from top of pot
> 
> I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


That is what I would shoot for. Be sure to post pics when you get them! We all have a disease...


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 23, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> That is what I would shoot for. Be sure to post pics when you get them! We all have a disease...


Thanks will do been growing organic but want to step up my yields


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 26, 2014)

woodsmantoker said:


> Howdy Scrog Techs!
> Scrolling through some nice jobs done well people!
> 
> So as many of you already know, I have haven't been in the best health the past few years and have been absent mostly.There have been ups and downs here and some super low downs, but this fella don't quit. With the help of fine folks only the cannabis community could appreciate the most, I am up and climbing.That said, I am here to pick back up and carry on with my people. I want to thank you folks for all the work you do helping others learn and grow as cultivators and liberators.
> ...


How you holding up, Woodsman? You getting back into the swing of things?


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 28, 2014)

I have been slowly working my way through this very large thread. Back around page 70 or 75 or so, a technique is mentioned where you switch to 24/0 for 48 hours at the end of week 5 to spur seemingly stalled bud growth. Does anyone do this regularly, or is it an act of desperation? It says it's NOT a recipe for balls, but if you catch the right strain, I think it could be a recipe for ScrOG disaster. The one hermie I had induced a bit of panic. I am guessing this is why most experienced guys ScrOG from clone - to be certain of the genetics you are working with.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 29, 2014)

Couldnt recomend photoperiod flopping during flower unless to achieve some sort of goal outside of the "norm". Sounds you have the idea. Most likely encourages production of pollen in most cases. Mostly from clone. Yes.


----------



## jzs147 (Aug 30, 2014)

heres my girl white widow x Durban poison 400 watt cmh first week of flower using rock fusion nutes


----------



## lmoore2680 (Aug 30, 2014)

The start of a new friendship


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 31, 2014)

jzs147 said:


> heres my girl white widow x Durban poison 400 watt cmh first week of flower using rock fusion nutes


Looking good. You're going to be busy canopy building for the next couple weeks. I love my white widow crosses, but have never tried this one. They always seem to bring an added heartiness to the combinations. Were you fighting a Mg lockout? - just curious


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 1, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Looking good. You're going to be busy canopy building for the next couple weeks. I love my white widow crosses, but have never tried this one. They always seem to bring an added heartiness to the combinations. Were you fighting a Mg lockout? - just curious


Hey mate this plant is an absolute breeze to grow I have 3 mates that have grown this strain one mate won't grow anything else he loves it produces rock hard nugs to. Not nite lock as far as I seen. I had some nite burn but that was my fault she was frowning slow so I chucked a awuarium heater in the bottom of my waterfarm Rez


----------



## yktind (Sep 2, 2014)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 3244263
> Hey mate this plant is an absolute breeze to grow I have 3 mates that have grown this strain one mate won't grow anything else he loves it produces rock hard nugs to. Not nite lock as far as I seen. I had some nite burn but that was my fault she was frowning slow so I chucked a awuarium heater in the bottom of my waterfarm Rez


Looks great, dude. You may want to clean up some of those dead leaves and soil from the ground though. That is invitation for pests.


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Looks great, dude. You may want to clean up some of those dead leaves and soil from the ground though. That is invitation for pests.


Excuse my spelling mistake bloody iPhone, cheers mate I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## yktind (Sep 3, 2014)

Whooo Hooo.

4 Plants into Flower Day 21:


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> Whooo Hooo.
> 
> 4 Plants into Flower Day 21:



how long did you have to veg for mate looks like I would have been nice an fast worst thing about my 1 plant setup long veg time


----------



## JOHN GR33N (Sep 6, 2014)

These post are real helpful thanks


woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's some pix of my one plant Blue Dream Scrog. She's under a 1000w and loving it. 5 weeks of veg so far and looking at one more week then flip. Peace


----------



## yktind (Sep 8, 2014)

jzs147 said:


> how long did you have to veg for mate looks like I would have been nice an fast worst thing about my 1 plant setup long veg time


This was around 6 weeks or so, maybe (I can't remember when I took clones). I am not totally sure. I just put them into the flower room as soon as the flower room opens and its clean.


----------



## yktind (Sep 12, 2014)

Did some up skirt, roots and Super Macro shots yesterday.

This is about day 30 FYI.


----------



## yktind (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Scroggers, Just a little update on my grow.

This is Day 35:


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 17, 2014)

heres an update of mine 1st day of the 5th week white Posion


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> Hey Scroggers, Just a little update on my grow.
> 
> This is Day 35:
> 
> View attachment 3255709 View attachment 3255710 View attachment 3255711 View attachment 3255712 View attachment 3255713 View attachment 3255714 View attachment 3255715 View attachment 3255716



hey mate looks nice what strain is that


----------



## yktind (Sep 17, 2014)

jzs147 said:


> hey mate looks nice what strain is that


It is actually a tester, supposedly it is: columbian gold x jo's og cut. My buddy and I have been calling it Snog


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's how my scrog is looking now. It's only day 5 of 12/12 but she looks really good. Nice and even






Had to add a 2nd net as she out grew the 1st very fast lol


----------



## JTT (Sep 27, 2014)

2ND SCROG GROW!!! NORTHERN LIGHTS BLUEBERRY!
        

heres my second scrog grow! at day 65 debating on when to cut them down! might push them one more week!
got 6 plants in a 8 foot wide by 6 n half foot tall grow box, got a 1000 watter and a 600 watter HPS in there and the 6 plants are in 25 gallon garbage pales!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2014)

JTT said:


> 2ND SCROG GROW!!! NORTHERN LIGHTS BLUEBERRY!
> View attachment 3262886 View attachment 3262885 View attachment 3262887 View attachment 3262888 View attachment 3262889 View attachment 3262891 View attachment 3262895 View attachment 3262897 View attachment 3262898
> 
> heres my second scrog grow! at day 65 debating on when to cut them down! might push them one more week!
> got 6 plants in a 8 foot wide by 6 n half foot tall grow box, got a 1000 watter and a 600 watter HPS in there and the 6 plants are in 25 gallon garbage pales!


Real cool grow box man. How long you veg those babies for? Maybe you should try some smart pots. They would give you some more room instead of those tall garbage cans. Looks good tho


----------



## yktind (Sep 27, 2014)

JTT said:


> 2ND SCROG GROW!!! NORTHERN LIGHTS BLUEBERRY!
> View attachment 3262886 View attachment 3262885 View attachment 3262887 View attachment 3262888 View attachment 3262889 View attachment 3262891 View attachment 3262895 View attachment 3262897 View attachment 3262898
> 
> heres my second scrog grow! at day 65 debating on when to cut them down! might push them one more week!
> got 6 plants in a 8 foot wide by 6 n half foot tall grow box, got a 1000 watter and a 600 watter HPS in there and the 6 plants are in 25 gallon garbage pales!


Wow great job! That is a shit ton of soil


----------



## jzs147 (Sep 28, 2014)

heres my plant as of today


----------



## JTT (Sep 28, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Real cool grow box man. How long you veg those babies for? Maybe you should try some smart pots. They would give you some more room instead of those tall garbage cans. Looks good tho


THANKS BROTHER I VEGED THEM FOR 3 WEEKS FROM CLONE UNDER A 600 WATT MH DEF AINT USING THE GARBAGE CANS NEXT TIME TO MUCH SOIL NUTRIENTS EVERYTHIN


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 28, 2014)

JTT said:


> THANKS BROTHER I VEGED THEM FOR 3 WEEKS FROM CLONE UNDER A 600 WATT MH DEF AINT USING THE GARBAGE CANS NEXT TIME TO MUCH SOIL NUTRIENTS EVERYTHIN


If you gonna use those you need to get a lot longer than than. I feel u not using those again tho cus those are for trees lol. Get some 10gal buckets that should be good enough for the 3 week veg


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Guys, week 7 on the SNOG. She is really starting to swell!


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 2, 2014)

13 days of 12/12. It's not showing pistils, plenty of calyxes though. Not sure if that's normal, has never happened to me with a previous grow.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2014)

mr2shim said:


> 13 days of 12/12. It's not showing pistils, plenty of calyxes though. Not sure if that's normal, has never happened to me with a previous grow.


At first I thought that said 3 weeks, lol, I was like umm you might have a problem. The grow looks healthy though. My guess is maybe another 3 or 5 days for pistils? (You can start to worry if there isn't anything by week 3). What strain is that?


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 2, 2014)

yktind said:


> At first I thought that said 3 weeks, lol, I was like umm you might have a problem. The grow looks healthy though. My guess is maybe another 3 or 5 days for pistils? (You can start to worry if there isn't anything by week 3). What strain is that?


It's Cole train by reserva privida. Reason for my concern is I started using sm-90 in the res. Not sure if it'll slow down flowering. BTW, that stuff is legit. Never seen new root growth happen so fast.


----------



## JTT (Oct 2, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> If you gonna use those you need to get a lot longer than than. I feel u not using those again tho cus those are for trees lol. Get some 10gal buckets that should be good enough for the 3 week veg


lmao agreed bro i was just tryin out somethin new see if it worked you know what i mean but def expensive in soil and in nutrients. just chewed through my nutes feeding those bad bitches. main reason i put them in there was when i went to switch them into flower the 10 gallon pots they were in were already root bound so i put em in there for some reason this strain has a massive root system bigger than ive seen on any other strain so far, i dont have shitloads of grows under my belt but enough to know that theres something crazy about the roots with this strain. like when i cropped em out the other day the 25 gallon pots were root bount there was roots that were almost 2 inches around. i should of took pictures. but the yeild was also amazing only thing i found was i dont like how i couldnt get to the plants in the back and tend to them as easily as the front so im goin to build up custom solo pots with their own personal scrog nets to move them around and rotate them n stuff im sure you know all about that issue! thanks tho for the support brotha


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 4, 2014)

6th week white poison water farm Scrog


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 6, 2014)

jzs147 said:


> 6th week white poison water farm Scrog


Looks amazing, gotta love those waterfarms.


----------



## Soulkipper (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you clip the bigger/older leaves more in veg or in flower?
What does this do in Veg vs in Flower?
Is it best to clip the big ones when the other leaves are small or when they've already become a few blades?


----------



## greatbranch (Oct 7, 2014)

Soulkipper said:


> Do you clip the bigger/older leaves more in veg or in flower?
> What does this do in Veg vs in Flower?
> Is it best to clip the big ones when the other leaves are small or when they've already become a few blades?


Typically, you want to leave as many leaves in place as possible throughout the process with the exception of any topping and fimming you decide upon. Occasionally, it is necessary to trim areas to alter growth, and this should be done very sparingly in the flowering cycle.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great thread guys i have two scrog going one 600 watt hps vert and a 500watt led that will get its screen up this week
   
Clones for next round in the vert octagon


----------



## greatbranch (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Great thread guys i have two scrog going one 600 watt hps vert and a 500watt led that will get its screen up this week
> View attachment 3269105 View attachment 3269106 View attachment 3269107
> Clones for next round in the vert octagon
> View attachment 3269108


That vertical ScrOG is kick ass!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks. Next round it there will be a vert sog tied back and not the wire. The leds will stay scrog


----------



## yktind (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Finally Got to harvest. Super excited about this one. Was the best harvest I have ever had since starting growing. Finally have the right genetics, system is more dialed in and my experience grows a little everyday. Super happy right now. I hope everyone is doing well!!!

Oh yeah: This is Jolumbo
Columbian Gold x Jo's OG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2014)

I chopped the last of the vert screen
  
And the led screen is way to full but hell it will be fine


----------



## Enwhysea (Nov 11, 2014)

@Dr.D81 im gonna need your help on my next go around with the vert and my netting if you don't mind. And i may be rolling through nola sometime early after new years if you wanna link up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

I will help anyway i can, but i am not an expert at the screens
If you come out we can hook up. If you vist your family am am only 45 min out, and i should be pulling the led garden down right at new years. i will be out your way in the spring some time. I will have to go see my folks. We try to make it a couple times a year, and see my family and friends tht are not locked up.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2014)

See i have made a mess of the flat screen but it is my first screen of green like this. I have much better luck with the vert screens


----------



## scrognek (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Thread! I have started the largest scrog that I've been involved in. Ive built a 7' by 16' room in my garage and am utilizing 5' by 14' of that for the scrog ill have approximately 18-20 plants under 3 1000watt air cooled hps lights. I currently am struggling with the dry air I get because of having to run 2 heaters to keep it warm during veg ( it gets really cold here this time of year) I have 2 humidifiers running 24/7 to help offset this and am able to reach 50% fairly consistently. I have a question about my ventilation.. I currently have my filter piped back into the room. Will this affect my crop even if I am constantly drawing in fresh cold air over my lights with the light cooling ventilation. I am hoping to yield about 2 oz per sqft. I also have 5 white widow autos going into a separate 4x4 room under a 400 watt hps. I don't know if ill scrogg the autos, I hear its not beneficial to my yield to scrog autos ( any thoughts)


----------



## AfgooCBD (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Great thread guys i have two scrog going one 600 watt hps vert and a 500watt led that will get its screen up this week
> View attachment 3269105 View attachment 3269106 View attachment 3269107
> Clones for next round in the vert octagon
> View attachment 3269108


Every time I see pics of a vert scrog, it reminds me of the movie The Ruins.


----------



## AfgooCBD (Nov 24, 2014)

Started 3rd week of flower. Put in upper netting already.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2014)

AfgooCBD said:


> Every time I see pics of a vert scrog, it reminds me of the movie The Ruins.


Haha that was a crazy movie it is sog like 5 days from the flip in there this time though


----------



## catfishclyde (Nov 27, 2014)

I know this is a dumb questions but....Once you plants are scrog'd....am i correct in thinking you cant pull the plants out to water, inspect them etc? they will be where they are until harvest?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2014)

catfishclyde said:


> I know this is a dumb questions but....Once you plants are scrog'd....am i correct in thinking you cant pull the plants out to water, inspect them etc? they will be where they are until harvest?


Yes. That is why i am not a big fan. I am going to sog for both my flower rooms. Yu can make single plant screens and move the plants.
My led screen is out of control. 5 more weeks and i will start a sog.


----------



## greatbranch (Nov 29, 2014)

catfishclyde said:


> I know this is a dumb questions but....Once you plants are scrog'd....am i correct in thinking you cant pull the plants out to water, inspect them etc? they will be where they are until harvest?


There are people who do it WAY better than I do, but you can achieve mobility AND ScrOG. I rotate mine every watering and enjoy being able to see the backs of my plants, though it's in a tent inside a closet. I am power tool impaired. Some of the true stoner-engineers would surprise you.


----------



## Gary Jarcia (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a very small room (5×7).I have hooks attached to fhe walls so I can unhook the net to change my DWC buckets. I grow my SCROG very very short only about 24 inch plants everything above that is bud. I used t-5 because of the small room and lack of ventilation so I can put the lights right down on them. I use silicon heavily during veg to promote heavy stem growth. Only my buds are supported by the net the plants will support themselves until the buds get big and heavy.This Iis my girls 3 weeks in. Girl Scout Cookie strain.


----------



## JointOperation (Dec 3, 2014)

how many of you guys do a feed water feed water or whats your cycle like.. all feeding at low ppms.. or on and off feeding.. or????

and is that GSC.. the CUT.. or from seeds?


----------



## Gary Jarcia (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm feeding a modified Lucas formula. I flower 4 at a time and they'll fill the room by week 8. This particular strain has a good bit of indica in it so it takes a little longer to flower, about 10 weeks or so. These girls are cut I do not grow from seed. I'm from Colorado and clones are readily available so there's really no reason to ever grow from seeds here. seeds are actually harder to get here than clones lol. I've added some lighting and have a little bit more room so next time I think I may go to 6 plants and see how that works.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 7, 2014)

Annnnnddddd..... GO!!


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 8, 2014)

Gquebed said:


> Annnnnddddd..... GO!!


Looks good. Those containers are massive. Are they like 10+ gallons? Sometimes, it is hard to judge scale, and they could be only 5s. I have had little trouble getting a 30"x30" ScrOG filled with 1 plant in a 3 gallon bucket. I started at 5 gallons, went to 3, then ran 2 in 3 gal (each in their own- totaling 6 gal for 2 plants, which is what's in those photos above ^^^^) under the same dimensions, before deciding that 5 gallons was more than enough, and probably best for about 3'x3' (in a 50/50 hempy bucket - my drain hole is about 2 inches higher than yours to allow a reservoir of sorts). I know that's all over the place, but essentially, you will waste less money on nutrients and such (and have less hassle) in a smaller container. Your containers MIGHT be overkill. Of course, you MIGHT know exactly what you are doing for your conditions or be TRYING to grow 6+ foot monsters - who am I to judge? It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish, and how messed up my perspective is...lol


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 8, 2014)

Gquebed said:


> Annnnnddddd..... GO!!


After looking again and mentally stacking your 2"x4"s, they are not be as large as I thought. Ignore me. Viva le WHEELS!


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 8, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> After looking again and mentally stacking your 2"x4"s, they are not *be* as large as I thought. Ignore me. Viva le WHEELS!


They probably BE 5 gallon....


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey all just wanted to throw this tidbit out to everyone. I used to lay brick and block and can tell ya from experience, the best string for scrogging is masonry string. Has enough stretch to tighten up perfectly! Good luck y'all! I'll be going back scroggin after I finish this round of Auto Berry Bombs.


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Dec 8, 2014)

Gary Jarcia said:


> I'm feeding a modified Lucas formula. I flower 4 at a time and they'll fill the room by week 8. This particular strain has a good bit of indica in it so it takes a little longer to flower, about 10 weeks or so. These girls are cut I do not grow from seed. I'm from Colorado and clones are readily available so there's really no reason to ever grow from seeds here. seeds are actually harder to get here than clones lol. I've added some lighting and have a little bit more room so next time I think I may go to 6 plants and see how that works.


Not sure if you meant more indica in them. Sativa dominant strains have longer flowering periods!! Anyway looking good bro!


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 8, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Looks good. Those containers are massive. Are they like 10+ gallons? Sometimes, it is hard to judge scale, and they could be only 5s. I have had little trouble getting a 30"x30" ScrOG filled with 1 plant in a 3 gallon bucket. I started at 5 gallons, went to 3, then ran 2 in 3 gal (each in their own- totaling 6 gal for 2 plants, which is what's in those photos above ^^^^) under the same dimensions, before deciding that 5 gallons was more than enough, and probably best for about 3'x3' (in a 50/50 hempy bucket - my drain hole is about 2 inches higher than yours to allow a reservoir of sorts). I know that's all over the place, but essentially, you will waste less money on nutrients and such (and have less hassle) in a smaller container. Your containers MIGHT be overkill. Of course, you MIGHT know exactly what you are doing for your conditions or be TRYING to grow 6+ foot monsters - who am I to judge? It really depends on what you are trying to accomplish, and how messed up my perspective is...lol


They are 7 gal containers. I didn't think 5 gal would be enough for an 8 week veg, so I went with 7 gal. I guess we'll see if I guessed right. LOL

You're right about the nutes, though. I didn't think about that. If I guessed wrong then it'll be a waste. Just hoping for 10-12 zs per plant.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 8, 2014)

propertyoftheUS said:


> Hey all just wanted to throw this tidbit out to everyone. I used to lay brick and block and can tell ya from experience, the best string for scrogging is masonry string. Has enough stretch to tighten up perfectly! Good luck y'all! I'll be going back scroggin after I finish this round of Auto Berry Bombs.


Thanks for the tip. The chicken wire I have is hard to work with.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2014)

propertyoftheUS said:


> Hey all just wanted to throw this tidbit out to everyone. I used to lay brick and block and can tell ya from experience, the best string for scrogging is masonry string. Has enough stretch to tighten up perfectly! Good luck y'all! I'll be going back scroggin after I finish this round of Auto Berry Bombs.


I use the same for the led screen. Neon yellow!Now it has gone crazy!


----------



## torontoke (Dec 8, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has thought of or posted this but i used those plastic coated square screens used for closet organizers.
They are cheap and available at ikea or most dollar stores. They can be connected in many configurations.

Great thread btw its what made me go scrog and im not converted lol


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 8, 2014)

Gquebed said:


> They are 7 gal containers. I didn't think 5 gal would be enough for an 8 week veg, so I went with 7 gal. I guess we'll see if I guessed right. LOL
> 
> You're right about the nutes, though. I didn't think about that. If I guessed wrong then it'll be a waste. Just hoping for 10-12 zs per plant.


It'll be fine. 7 isn't that big. Even if they were 10, your plants would be good, but I'm glad for you that they're not. 8 weeks from seed, or 8 weeks following a 21 or so day seedling period? (I'm guessing from looks that they're from seed, but I can't say 100%) I bet your screens are full in about a month from now if you're running 18/6. I'd flip at about 80% if you're running something heavy on the sativa side. Sorry if you've got it all under control, and I just sound like a backseat driver. I like the mix & match lighting, and I envy the space you have available!


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 9, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> It'll be fine. 7 isn't that big. Even if they were 10, your plants would be good, but I'm glad for you that they're not. 8 weeks from seed, or 8 weeks following a 21 or so day seedling period? (I'm guessing from looks that they're from seed, but I can't say 100%) I bet your screens are full in about a month from now if you're running 18/6. I'd flip at about 80% if you're running something heavy on the sativa side. Sorry if you've got it all under control, and I just sound like a backseat driver. I like the mix & match lighting, and I envy the space you have available!


You got it...from seed. And yes i was counting 8 weeks on top of the 18 days as seedlings. They hqd a really slow start though and are much smaller than they should be. Temps were much too cool...

Hey, no worries on the back seat driving...lol. Ive got a few grows under my belt but i still see myself as a newb and any help is always welcome. 

As for the lights... i treated myself to the leds cause i got the new space. Hope they perform well enough to consider them not a mistake...lol if i can work with them to eventually get a lb per light with the scrog system i will be happy.


----------



## Thiz420 (Dec 9, 2014)

First time trying to scrog some autos! Some Auto blueberry's and skunk.

http://rollitup.org/attachments/img_3222-jpg.3310351/


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 10, 2014)

Thiz420 said:


> First time trying to scrog some autos! Some Auto blueberry's and skunk.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/attachments/img_3222-jpg.3310351/


Not trying to be a downer, but string dividing some plants does not make a ScrOG. I don't know that you CAN ScrOG autos, to be honest, but you can SOG autos. I only feel the need to say something, because the community has been lacking in the die hard "instructors" that would smack your fingers. Your plants look GREAT, by the way, and I have ZERO experience with autos. It's just that at a MINIMUM, you want your plants to get into a martini glass shape before flowering in a ScrOG, which I don't know is possible with a short vegging auto. Good luck! Mmmmmmm, blueberry....


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 10, 2014)

Gquebed said:


> You got it...from seed. And yes i was counting 8 weeks on top of the 18 days as seedlings. They hqd a really slow start though and are much smaller than they should be. Temps were much too cool...
> 
> Hey, no worries on the back seat driving...lol. Ive got a few grows under my belt but i still see myself as a newb and any help is always welcome.
> 
> As for the lights... i treated myself to the leds cause i got the new space. Hope they perform well enough to consider them not a mistake...lol if i can work with them to eventually get a lb per light with the scrog system i will be happy.


Are your Solar Storms 440s or 880s? HPS 600 or 1000? I have a tent (the one that doesn't have the A-51 in it) where I use two 135W UFOs and a 150 HPS, and I love the mix. I know you didn't alternate the lights, because of your hood cooling, but glad to see you have things on wheels, so you can rotate them under both. I rotate every watering. I have relatively cheap stuff in there (with the exception of ventilation), so unless you have a catastrophic problem, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I WISH I had your equipment! Knowing the LED sweet spot is key (but I bet you have heard that already). You can't go wrong ScrOGin' in my opinion. I'll never look back! I think Greengenes is one of the people who totally ROCKS those LEDs, but I'm not positive (not positive I spelled his username right either)


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 10, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Are your Solar Storms 440s or 880s? HPS 600 or 1000? I have a tent (the one that doesn't have the A-51 in it) where I use two 135W UFOs and a 150 HPS, and I love the mix. I know you didn't alternate the lights, because of your hood cooling, but glad to see you have things on wheels, so you can rotate them under both. I rotate every watering. I have relatively cheap stuff in there (with the exception of ventilation), so unless you have a catastrophic problem, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I WISH I had your equipment! Knowing the LED sweet spot is key (but I bet you have heard that already). You can't go wrong ScrOGin' in my opinion. I'll never look back! I think Greengenes is one of the people who totally ROCKS those LEDs, but I'm not positive (not positive I spelled his username right either)



I've got the 440s. And the HIDs are 1000s but are dimmable to 600w, which is where I'll probably keep them for this grow. I also have a window A/C unit going... don't know if that was in the pics or not.

And I'm right with you on the SCROG deal. It may be a bit more work setting up and a bit more fussing and waiting in veg, but I it's a lot less work overall (less transplanting/watering and such) and the pay-off is so huge.

How do you like the A51? Or have you just started with it? I looked real hard at that unit... but the Solar Storms were just more available up where I'm at.


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 18, 2014)

So, I'm ready to take my growing to the next level and scrog. I've been reading about it for months, considered it for the last two grows, but now is the time, when the current batch comes down in a couple weeks, I'm going to set up to scrog. 

What I'd like to ask some advice on is how to get the best from a scrog, using a set up that has worked well for me. I've been growing horizontally for a while now and I would never go back. You can see some pictures of my last two grows here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-horizontal-grow-2.848863/

My thoughts are to combine this, with a scrog. The fact it is horizontal encourages more colas and I feel gives a good stem system. 

Any advice on mixing this in with a scrog? I'm conscious I don't want to veg for too long, as normally I give it a bit longer to allow for the length to get bigger.


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 18, 2014)

I should have elaborated as I wasn't very clear, I realise I need to grow it sideways, but am I best to just top it, then work those horizontally under the net, or do what I've done before and grow it for a bit, then flip it on its side (which is what I was planning)


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2014)

Totally up to you dude. I usually end up topping once and then have to do a little super cropping to keep them level until the screen comes down. Once the screen is down it is just pulling them back under the screen or weaving them until the screen is full. 

The last two runs I have vegged for maybe 60 days and then drop the screen on them and flip straight to 12/12. Maintain the screen for the first two weeks of stretch and them let them go. At least that is what i do.


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2014)

Week 4 start

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 18, 2014)

yktind said:


> Totally up to you dude. I usually end up topping once and then have to do a little super cropping to keep them level until the screen comes down. Once the screen is down it is just pulling them back under the screen or weaving them until the screen is full.
> 
> The last two runs I have vegged for maybe 60 days and then drop the screen on them and flip straight to 12/12. Maintain the screen for the first two weeks of stretch and them let them go. At least that is what i do.


That's interesting, so you grow without the screen, keeping it low with the snapping/ heavy bending, then put the screen on and move it around after. Must make early days maintenance easier access. 

I think I'm just going to train it to go sideways from the start, let it grow a bit, then put in under the net sideways, let it grow up a bit more and repeat. Topping a couple times along the way. Only issue with that will be height of the screen, will need to be adjustable for at least two heights I guess.


----------



## yktind (Dec 19, 2014)

0james0 said:


> That's interesting, so you grow without the screen, keeping it low with the snapping/ heavy bending, then put the screen on and move it around after. Must make early days maintenance easier access.
> 
> I think I'm just going to train it to go sideways from the start, let it grow a bit, then put in under the net sideways, let it grow up a bit more and repeat. Topping a couple times along the way. Only issue with that will be height of the screen, will need to be adjustable for at least two heights I guess.


I actually let them grow to about 18". If one starts out growing the others I'll bend or cut. When I'm ready for the screen I actually bend the whole plant over. This is done over the course of a week to help prevent breakage. Yes, I have broken a few branches but usually they recover or it doesn't matter because the growth around it hits the screen instantly. It's a little hard to explain but if you check out my thread it helps because there are pictures. That isn't to say that how I do things is the proper way. Its just the way I do things.


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 20, 2014)

That is a much smarter way to do things, it is a pain in the ass flipping the whole plant sideways and repotting, you always damage roots and covering it all is a pain. 

I'll check the thread out, thanks. 

I'm guessing it will just be a trial and error to see what works for me, its just a shame each cycle takes 4 months to get through, learned loads from my last one, now impatiently waiting for them to finish cooking so I can improve on the next batch.


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> I actually let them grow to about 18". If one starts out growing the others I'll bend or cut. When I'm ready for the screen I actually bend the whole plant over. This is done over the course of a week to help prevent breakage. Yes, I have broken a few branches but usually they recover or it doesn't matter because the growth around it hits the screen instantly. It's a little hard to explain but if you check out my thread it helps because there are pictures. That isn't to say that how I do things is the proper way. Its just the way I do things.


Have you ever been brave enough to attempt a main stem super crop? I was thinking the knot could give it a really nice support and flow if done early, although I still cringe doing the side ones every time!


----------



## scrognek (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## harris hawk (Dec 22, 2014)

How many plant for SCROG fro a 2.5 feet wide and 3 feet long? Also heard that auto's are not good for scrog, topping, ect. Just for a shealth grow or a few small grow space, also no clonnig is recommended also Auto's do have there place in marijuana cultivation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2014)

Almost done finally


----------



## yktind (Dec 22, 2014)

0james0 said:


> Have you ever been brave enough to attempt a main stem super crop? I was thinking the knot could give it a really nice support and flow if done early, although I still cringe doing the side ones every time!


You can super crop any part. Worse comes to worse just delay flowering by a week or so until it recovers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2014)

0james0 said:


> Have you ever been brave enough to attempt a main stem super crop? I was thinking the knot could give it a really nice support and flow if done early, although I still cringe doing the side ones every time!


Man I've supercropped the main stem of plants so many times. Just like doing a side branch. If the strain is already great at branching out then it branches out like crazy after super rolling the main stem. Try it bro you will like the results


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> Almost done finally
> View attachment 3317691


Man what a lovely screen Dr. Those ladies stretched like hell over the screen. As chunky as those look I bet they would fall over from the weight without the screen


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

My first scrog. 1K hps, 25 gallon pot, organic no till. 6 weeks veg. This wasn't by choice she just got to big and collapsed. So I had to to save her... the strain I bred myself is shoreline x Herijuana F3


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

What do y'all think, I will yield?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> What do y'all think, I will yield?


about 2.5 ozs
what's choice about that scrog'n technique - fully rotational

sounds like your seeds are f1 from that combo. 
or have u done any f2's? shoreline wat


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 23, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> about 2.5 ozs
> what's choice about that scrog'n technique - fully rotational
> 
> sounds like your seeds are f1 from that combo.
> or have u done any f2's? shoreline wat


2.5 oz's lol... I was going for a lb and a half.. and I am pretty sure these are F3's but not 100% sure which bag I pull this bean from. But yes I have bred F2's and F3's and working on F4's currently.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 24, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> What do y'all think, I will yield?


Just finished a one plant scrog like this under a 1000 and that's what I got close to so drowning on the strain you should at least get a lb on it


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 24, 2014)

3 weeks from 12/12


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 26, 2014)

Gquebed said:


> I've got the 440s. And the HIDs are 1000s but are dimmable to 600w, which is where I'll probably keep them for this grow. I also have a window A/C unit going... don't know if that was in the pics or not.
> 
> And I'm right with you on the SCROG deal. It may be a bit more work setting up and a bit more fussing and waiting in veg, but I it's a lot less work overall (less transplanting/watering and such) and the pay-off is so huge.
> 
> How do you like the A51? Or have you just started with it? I looked real hard at that unit... but the Solar Storms were just more available up where I'm at.


Wow, Q - I am sorry. I did not see this until this morning. I really like the A-51. They will get more of my business. Anything worth having is going to cost you, but they strike a good balance, and peer pressure helped in my decision. I have several friends on here who swear by them. As is the case with all LEDs, effective range is the key. I have done pretty well, but I don't think I have hit the max that the light is capable of producing just yet. I keep making really bad, mad scientist decisions along the way...lol.


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 26, 2014)

harris hawk said:


> How many plant for SCROG fro a 2.5 feet wide and 3 feet long? Also heard that auto's are not good for scrog, topping, ect. Just for a shealth grow or a few small grow space, also no clonnig is recommended also Auto's do have there place in marijuana cultivation


One. And autos are NOT a good choice, as the growing setup/veg time, if done correctly, exceeds the normal veg time of the autos. The cloning issue is the same - the hormonal response kicks in before you have a larger plant. Autos are GREAT for SOG...not ScrOG.


----------



## greatbranch (Dec 26, 2014)

0james0 said:


> I should have elaborated as I wasn't very clear, I realise I need to grow it sideways, but am I best to just top it, then work those horizontally under the net, or do what I've done before and grow it for a bit, then flip it on its side (which is what I was planning)


I use a 30"x30" square screen/cart with one plant. I top once (Uncle Ben method), use 'U' wires to hold down the 4 resulting mains until it gets big enough to need my screen which is a fixed height 10" above the pot. I am putting the screen on this one in a few days to continue what I have started. The methods you use to control growth are up to you. The screen is to maximize the usage of the light footprint via training of the plant and getting that 'horizontal' growth you are talking about. It CAN be used strictly for support, but that is not ScrOGgin'. The SOGs look good and all, but @woodsmantoker hasn't been feeling well enough to take you all to the tool shed, I don't think. Less plants....more training....it's the ScrOGger way! No disrespect intended.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well i have started to chop. Next will be sog so out will come the screen


----------



## behshm (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay guys so I have read through the first 102 pages. I am looking for someone with a similar setup to mine, but have yet to find it. Here is what I'm working with. I have an 8'x10' room with a screen that measures about 9'x8'. My lighting consist of 3000 watts on a light mover with my screen set about 15" above my buckets. My plants are growing in a Titan Flo n gro system. If anybody could direct me to a thread where someone is running an 8'x8' screen or larger I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2015)

behshm said:


> Okay guys so I have read through the first 102 pages. I am looking for someone with a similar setup to mine, but have yet to find it. Here is what I'm working with. I have an 8'x10' room with a screen that measures about 9'x8'. My lighting consist of 3000 watts on a light mover with my screen set about 15" above my buckets. My plants are growing in a Titan Flo n gro system. If anybody could direct me to a thread where someone is running an 8'x8' screen or larger I would greatly appreciate it.


You will not find many people running it like that. To inaccessible for most folks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will not find many people running it like that. To inaccessible for most folks.





behshm said:


> Okay guys so I have read through the first 102 pages. I am looking for someone with a similar setup to mine, but have yet to find it. Here is what I'm working with. I have an 8'x10' room with a screen that measures about 9'x8'. My lighting consist of 3000 watts on a light mover with my screen set about 15" above my buckets. My plants are growing in a Titan Flo n gro system. If anybody could direct me to a thread where someone is running an 8'x8' screen or larger I would greatly appreciate it.


The only person I know that's tunning anything remotely close to that size is MD914. She's a great scrog grower and has like a 4x8 screen with 1600w. That'll prolly be your best bet to check out and believe me when I say she knows her stuff. Here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-multi-strain-1600-watt-5x10-scrog.855398/

Well as you can see link says 5x10 so that's what it is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yea at 4ft deep you can get at it from both sides. 6 ft would be the max i could see going. That would only require 3 ft from each side to get to the middle plants if needed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

Like Dr said that would be best as you want room to be able to get to all your plants. Too big and your gonna have some major problems unless you can access around all the plants


----------



## behshm (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks. I will check it out. I currently just army crawl under the screen to access them. That is why I set my screen 15" above my buckets. This puts my net at about 30" from the floor. I have 20 plants in there now ( 4 rows of 5) spaced 18" center to center.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

behshm said:


> Thanks. I will check it out. I currently just army crawl under the screen to access them. That is why I set my screen 15" above my buckets. This puts my net at about 30" from the floor. I have 20 plants in there now ( 4 rows of 5) spaced 18" center to center.


Next run dumb your screen down so you can access around the plants. I know that's a bitch crawling up under the screen all the time. I'm young but got bad back so no way I could do that lol. Throw some pix up when you can would love to see your work and to know what your growing


----------



## disco pilgrim (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is my setup.

3 Thc Bombs
2 Dinafem Blue Widows
1 Dinafem Critical Jack

5 gallon smart pots
Roots Organics soil with the full RO nute line
600 w hps with 2 135w full spectrum led ufos

These pics are day 20 since 12/12. I have done some light defoliation but thinking I may need to do a lot more. The scrog setup is 42"x42" with the 6 plants that were vegged for 5 weeks after breaking ground. This is my second grow both scrogs so still learning everyday. All plants are healthy and have had no issues whatsoever.

Should I defoliate or let it go? If I defoliate will that push back the harvest date at all? thanks for any help!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

disco pilgrim said:


> View attachment 3323982 View attachment 3323983 Here is my setup.
> 
> 3 Thc Bombs
> 2 Dinafem Blue Widows
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 3, 2015)

disco pilgrim said:


> View attachment 3323982 View attachment 3323983 Here is my setup.
> 
> 3 Thc Bombs
> 2 Dinafem Blue Widows
> ...


You are doing a great job with them, but you have too many plants for your area. You will probably have little choice but to defoliate (very touchy subject), and yes, if you take it to the extreme you can stress your plants and cause things to take longer. Try to tuck first, then pluck. I would use fewer plants and veg longer. 5 weeks from breaking ground is really only 2 weeks veg, which is not enough time to take advantage of your screen, and might actually be rushing your plants a bit. If you INSIST on multiple plants, two would be more than enough and four is pushing it for your space in 5 gallon pots. Also, mixing strains is asking for trouble early on. You have different finishing times, heights, and completely different needs. Most veteran ScrOGgers who depend upon their schedules grow from clones. Growing from seeds (which I do, because I LOVE variety) is seen as a gamble. Growing from SIX seeds and varying strains is tempting the hermie gods. Things will be fine...until they're not. Good luck, and enjoy the laboratory!


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 3, 2015)

disco pilgrim said:


> View attachment 3323982 View attachment 3323983 Here is my setup.
> 
> 3 Thc Bombs
> 2 Dinafem Blue Widows
> ...



Great job! Be careful with the defoliation after the stretch is over. Some strains are sensitive to it. I know I stalled some White Russian for a week and a bit because I got a little aggressive. Then I wondered, what did I gain with the better light penetration and what did I lose in 8/9 days of lost growth? Probably a wash...

What I like to do is strip the plants right down within a couple days of flipping to 12/12. Then just maintain with light trimmings through the next couple of weeks. Once stretch is over I just take the odd leaf off that's sitting on top of a bud site....


----------



## disco pilgrim (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the responses! I was thinking that I would just take a few fan leaves here and there, but going lightly. I will see how it goes.

Definitely realizing that I tried to cram too many plants under the space I have. The wife is telling me this is my last grow already, so I wanted to maximize yield. I'm hoping I can convince her for another run at it...this is too much fun.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 4, 2015)

disco pilgrim said:


> Thanks for the responses! I was thinking that I would just take a few fan leaves here and there, but going lightly. I will see how it goes.
> 
> Definitely realizing that I tried to cram too many plants under the space I have. The wife is telling me this is my last grow already, so I wanted to maximize yield. I'm hoping I can convince her for another run at it...this is too much fun.


Somebody needs a rental for the mistress!


----------



## Clink78 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey scroggers, this is my first go at a scrog, should I flip to 12/12 right now?


----------



## DOSED (Jan 9, 2015)

what's good scroggers? I need a little advice. it's my first grow.. world of seeds strawberry blue and, 2 delicious seeds cotton candy. I had some problems early on with overwatering and an n deficiency, I think. they all seemed shorter than they should be. I got them back on track now and they have been fimmed and lst'd and are quite bushy and green after an 8 wk veg. I'd planned to scrog but, didn't go forward because I didn't expect them to bounce back as well as the did (especially the sb). I'd like to throw them under screen now as I'm just putting them into flower and expect they will fill the screen with the stretch. problem is I have to go away for 5 days and my lady (who is pretty supportive by the way) wont be tucking the growth back under the screen. do you think there will be a problem with trying to tuck them under after 5 days of growth? my design will allow for raising of the screen. both strains seem pliable. if it turns out to be problematic I guess a trellis would be beneficial.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 10, 2015)

DOSED said:


> what's good scroggers? I need a little advice. it's my first grow.. world of seeds strawberry blue and, 2 delicious seeds cotton candy. I had some problems early on with overwatering and an n deficiency, I think. they all seemed shorter than they should be. I got them back on track now and they have been fimmed and lst'd and are quite bushy and green after an 8 wk veg. I'd planned to scrog but, didn't go forward because I didn't expect them to bounce back as well as the did (especially the sb). I'd like to throw them under screen now as I'm just putting them into flower and expect they will fill the screen with the stretch. problem is I have to go away for 5 days and my lady (who is pretty supportive by the way) wont be tucking the growth back under the screen. do you think there will be a problem with trying to tuck them under after 5 days of growth? my design will allow for raising of the screen. both strains seem pliable. if it turns out to be problematic I guess a trellis would be beneficial.


Depends on the genetics bro 5 days shouldn't make a huge difference but some branches may be hard to bend but you should be fine. Hopefully they don't stretch too far on you in 5 days. That's the thing about scrog if you don't know how it's gonna stretch its hard to judge anything. Good luck


----------



## trx250x7 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just wanted to share my setup I ran in 2013. It is a 4x11' part of fencing that I places 6" from the back wall and let the plants grow to the wall and around the front so about 5x11' scrogI ran 2 1kw lights primarily and a 600w in the middle for a little extra. new setup has 3 1kw lights over the same area and no scrog screen.. this grow was flipped to flower too early as I didnt get any stretch but I adjusted for it in grows after with great results


----------



## DOSED (Jan 10, 2015)

thanks for the response ak. that's what I was thinking but, I'm not sure about anything. I just want to get the most out of this grow.


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 11, 2015)

trx250x7 said:


> Just wanted to share my setup I ran in 2013. It is a 4x11' part of fencing that I places 6" from the back wall and let the plants grow to the wall and around the front so about 5x11' scrogI ran 2 1kw lights primarily and a 600w in the middle for a little extra. new setup has 3 1kw lights over the same area and no scrog screen.. this grow was flipped to flower too early as I didnt get any stretch but I adjusted for it in grows after with great results



Well done! Just curious....what did that grow yield


----------



## Gquebed (Jan 11, 2015)

Well... day 76 from seed and 61 days into veg. Going to flip soon. Hoping for a good bit of stretch to fill the screens up a bit more. I have two dimable 1000w HIDs that and two Solar storm 440s for flower...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

About three more weeks and i will have 6 ft trees in here next time


----------



## trx250x7 (Jan 12, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Well done! Just curious....what did that grow yield


I can't remember exactly. It was a little less than I thought I would get due to not having any stretch when I went 12/12 but I was still happy


----------



## behshm (Jan 13, 2015)

Here's what I'm working with. 8*8 screen with 2k on light mover


----------



## behshm (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a Pineapple Chuck from the last pull


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About three more weeks and i will have 6 ft trees in here next timeView attachment 3329793


Damn Dr is that a DIY Coliseum? That shit looks awesome a circle full of buds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

A diy column next grow i am pulling the shelves and runnig big plants trained back. I will get alot more canopy this way.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 16, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Hey scroggers, this is my first go at a scrog, should I flip to 12/12 right now?
> 
> View attachment 3328395 View attachment 3328397


Don't know if anyone answered you here. Looks like it's an indica dom, though I'm not familiar with Sage & Sour. If you haven't, it's probably about time for you to flip now, or early next week and keep tucking for a couple weeks. If you've flipped already, you might not fill it out completely, but you'll still be surprised. Don't be too quick to start stripping growth below the screen until you see what she does through the stretch period.


----------



## Clink78 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for replying! I flipped her last Saturday, first pistils on Wednesday


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 16, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Thanks for replying! I flipped her last Saturday, first pistils on Wednesday


Keep tucking the growth down at the screen until somewhere around day 18-21, so you keep taking advantage of your light footprint. That is, of course, a generalization - you want them to finish a few inches above the screen, so as it gets closer to day 21, if you can't reposition a branch such that a little of the top is still above the screen for a couple inches, don't tuck it. You will get a feeling for this. You got any more CFLs to distribute around through flowering? Another bendy lamp by chance?


----------



## Clink78 (Jan 16, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Keep tucking the growth down at the screen until somewhere around day 18-21, so you keep taking advantage of your light footprint. That is, of course, a generalization - you want them to finish a few inches above the screen, so as it gets closer to day 21, if you can't reposition a branch such that a little of the top is still above the screen for a couple inches, don't tuck it. You will get a feeling for this. You got any more CFLs to distribute around through flowering? Another bendy lamp by chance?


I have several clip-on cfl lamps that I could use but I'd have to fashion a way for them to be high enough... I kinda rushed the building of the screen and so it's a bit fragile on its legs. It'll be tricky to position the lights around it. I'll get on that this weekend.

Thanks for the advice it's much appreciated! I read a lot before doing this but it's nice to have some help throughout.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 20, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I use a 30"x30" square screen/cart with one plant. I top once (Uncle Ben method), use 'U' wires to hold down the 4 resulting mains until it gets big enough to need my screen which is a fixed height 10" above the pot. I am putting the screen on this one in a few days to continue what I have started...View attachment 3319893


One week in 12/12.


----------



## LocknessMD (Jan 22, 2015)

I made a hanging redwood scrog. I used 3/4" ripped pieces to make it happen, 2x10'+3x3'4" to make (3) 3'4"x3'4" squares. Each one of the squares has a 600w above it and the light coverage is about 54w/sq. ft. Below each square are 4x5 gallon (12 total per row) ebb+flow buckets that have some critical kush that's about 3 weeks along . I veg for about 4-5 weeks in a 4x4 tray then it goes into the buckets. I have 2 of those set-ups side by side and get a harvest every month


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 24, 2015)

LocknessMD said:


> I made a hanging redwood scrog. I used 3/4" ripped pieces to make it happen, 2x10'+3x3'4" to make (3) 3'4"x3'4" squares. Each one of the squares has a 600w above it and the light coverage is about 54w/sq. ft. Below each square are 4x5 gallon (12 total per row) ebb+flow buckets that have some critical kush that's about 3 weeks along . I veg for about 4-5 weeks in a 4x4 tray then it goes into the buckets. I have 2 of those set-ups side by side and get a harvest every month
> View attachment 3337266
> View attachment 3337267


If you take some more time and veg your screen to 75-80% full before you flip, you will quadruple your harvest easily. Another 3-4 weeks would make a massive difference.


----------



## LocknessMD (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey Branch thank you so much for the advice  
Yeah dude that's actually my first flower with that's system, I wasn't super sure what would happen lol. I'll let em get some more time and training in the veg room before I flip next time.


----------



## Clink78 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey peeps here's the girl at 2 weeks 12\12, I'm wondering if I should continue tying her down a bit longer or let her ride? Any advice? I'm also wondering when would be the time to defoliate the basement? Thanks for any help, this is my first scrog


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Hey peeps here's the girl at 2 weeks 12\12, I'm wondering if I should continue tying her down a bit longer or let her ride? Any advice? I'm also wondering when would be the time to defoliate the basement? Thanks for any help, this is my first scrog
> 
> View attachment 3338413
> View attachment 3338415
> ...


If you have the clearance, which it looks like you do, I'd let it ride. You've got pistils happening, and it looks like your stretch is almost over. You can start tidying up the underside as well. I usually start around the second week and continue through the third. She looks good and healthy!


----------



## hiitsbob (Jan 25, 2015)

hawaiian snow under scrog and critical kush beside it lst 
day 25 since flip consider it day 4 of flower of the hawaiian snow and day 10 for critical kush.(went by decent pistil formation to go by day one)
these pics are from day 21. still stretching 1-2 inches a day have about 30 inches more i can move my light up. 
running a 600w in cooltube in 4x2x5 tent with temps maxing at 78. 6 gal pots of my own organic super soil mix top dressed with a kelp and hi p bat guano. vegged for about 30 days.
this is my first scrog think it will ever stop stretching? i have done very light defoliation not really my thing plus rh is hovering around 20% so mold is not much of a problem. just like some general pointers or heads up if anybody has anything. 
hawaiian snow scrog made out of bamboo and 550 cord(expecting heavy buds =)
 critical kush

blue widow lst with paper clips. switched to scrog much easier but cannot take plants out of tent which can be a pain but so far easier to maintain a proper canopy.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2015)

hiitsbob said:


> hawaiian snow under scrog and critical kush beside it lst
> day 25 since flip consider it day 4 of flower of the hawaiian snow and day 10 for critical kush.(went by decent pistil formation to go by day one)
> these pics are from day 21. still stretching 1-2 inches a day have about 30 inches more i can move my light up.
> running a 600w in cooltube in 4x2x5 tent with temps maxing at 78. 6 gal pots of my own organic super soil mix top dressed with a kelp and hi p bat guano. vegged for about 30 days.
> ...


Some sativa leaning strains are monster stretchers like that. I had a sativa that stretched all the way up to like day 45. It looks like you have kept things pretty close to your screen, but it's not exactly pistil heavy for the amount of flowering time. (It IS an 11 week strain if it's GHS - probably closer to 12 or 13) It might keep stretching, but I seriously doubt it will stretch 30 inches more unless something else is at play. I prefer 50/50 crosses unless I want something special. When I run unfamiliar (sativa strains in particular), I tend to flip when a screen is about 50% full to avoid having a tent explosion. Keep some ties at the ready, and strap her down further if she gets too lanky.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Jan 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About three more weeks and i will have 6 ft trees in here next timeView attachment 3329793


That's an incredible setup! I love how you brought them up the walls really cool.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey peeps I got a question should I only use femmed seeds for a scrog grow or could I put the femmed pots in back and put two regular beans in the front. This is my very first time so really thinking about dropping the scrog for now and maybe see how I do with sog. I'm working with a 24"x31" area so this might be too small for 4 plants please help me make up my mind. I was also wondering can you tie plants over in veg and then sex and then put scrog up and start working it? Just an idea that ran through my head but honestly I have no experience at all total newbie! Thank you to any and all replies for I'm just a little lost and not sure how to proceed. Thanks Bearton


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 28, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> Hey peeps I got a question should I only use femmed seeds for a scrog grow or could I put the femmed pots in back and put two regular beans in the front. This is my very first time so really thinking about dropping the scrog for now and maybe see how I do with sog. I'm working with a 24"x31" area so this might be too small for 4 plants please help me make up my mind. I was also wondering can you tie plants over in veg and then sex and then put scrog up and start working it? Just an idea that ran through my head but honestly I have no experience at all total newbie! Thank you to any and all replies for I'm just a little lost and not sure how to proceed. Thanks Bearton


Clones are best. Feminized are doable. There is a wealth of information here, please take the time to read it. If you have no growing experience at all, then I wouldn't even get a screen involved just yet.

from earlier in the thread:
_---Why clones, by the way? By the time you find out which plants are male and female from seed, it would be impossible to extract the males from the foliage wound into the screen and fill in the gaps with female shoots, without a real mess on your hands. Seed plants also waste several inches of height before a mature stem section is reached from which branching can begin, whereas clones branch right from the medium. Height control is typically a limiting factor in cabinet growing. With female seeds it may be possible to grow a predictable scrog by raising the screen height, making up for the wasted stem length. Seed plants may react differently to forcing as well._


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Jan 28, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Clones are best. Feminized are doable. There is a wealth of information here, please take the time to read it. If you have no growing experience at all, then I wouldn't even get a screen involved just yet.
> 
> from earlier in the thread:
> _---Why clones, by the way? By the time you find out which plants are male and female from seed, it would be impossible to extract the males from the foliage wound into the screen and fill in the gaps with female shoots, without a real mess on your hands. Seed plants also waste several inches of height before a mature stem section is reached from which branching can begin, whereas clones branch right from the medium. Height control is typically a limiting factor in cabinet growing. With female seeds it may be possible to grow a predictable scrog by raising the screen height, making up for the wasted stem length. Seed plants may react differently to forcing as well._


Thanks for your reply that was kinda what I was thinking too so probably gonna just grow some sog this time or just a few till I feel comfortable.


----------



## norcalmopar (Jan 29, 2015)

Iv had good results with a loose type sog, dividing the area with twine into lots of uniform cubes and simply guiding nodes and colas as they fill out or stretch more depending on the strain... a loose frame work rather than a wall of weed.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Jan 30, 2015)

norcalmopar said:


> Iv had good results with a loose type sog, dividing the area with twine into lots of uniform cubes and simply guiding nodes and colas as they fill out or stretch more depending on the strain... a loose frame work rather than a wall of weed.


So same concept as scrog but much more forgiving if there happens to be males huh?


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 1, 2015)

Just a quick update pic. First scrog and first grow period. Switching to flower today! Pic is from 5 days ago.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 1, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Just a quick update pic. First scrog and first grow period. Switching to flower today! Pic is from 5 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3343128


those look pretty nice how long did you let them veg?


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 1, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> those look pretty nice how long did you let them veg?


Veg was 6 weeks


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 1, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Veg was 6 weeks


couple other questions what kind of lighting are you using and did you start from clones or seeds?


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 1, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> couple other questions what kind of lighting are you using and did you start from clones or seeds?


Seedling stage was done with 8 26w cfls. After about 2-3 weeks they were move under a 400w led. These were started from seed on dec 1. 

Just changed the timer and spectrum. Here is a pic from 5 mins ago


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 1, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Seedling stage was done with 8 26w cfls. After about 2-3 weeks they were move under a 400w led. These were started from seed on dec 1.
> 
> Just changed the timer and spectrum. Here is a pic from 5 mins ago


Do you have mixed strains in there? I can't tell from the photo and the lighting if they are as sativa leaning as I think and the space is the size I think (around 2'x2'), but you are going to have a fight on your hands over the next couple of weeks if height is an issue. You will want to pay attention to where the light falls off as far as penetration (things will start turning pale and wilting where they don't get enough light) as they stretch. You will want to remove these areas so the plant doesn't waste resources on them, and may have to watch how much foliage you build up to avoid mold. Keep the ventilation and temps in check as the growth thickens up.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 1, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Seedling stage was done with 8 26w cfls. After about 2-3 weeks they were move under a 400w led. These were started from seed on dec 1.
> 
> Just changed the timer and spectrum. Here is a pic from 5 mins ago


What kind of LED are you using? I got cfl's to veg and was thinking about getting a LED off amazon a 500w oceanrevive . The LED's really seem the way to go.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 1, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Do you have mixed strains in there? I can't tell from the photo and the lighting if they are as sativa leaning as I think and the space is the size I think (around 2'x2'), but you are going to have a fight on your hands over the next couple of weeks if height is an issue. You will want to pay attention to where the light falls off as far as penetration (things will start turning pale and wilting where they don't get enough light) as they stretch. You will want to remove these areas so the plant doesn't waste resources on them, and may have to watch how much foliage you build up to avoid mold. Keep the ventilation and temps in check as the growth thickens up.


Thanks for the advice! There are 4 different strains in there all sativa/indicate hybrids. All around the same flowering times. I would definitely stick to one strain per screen next time but you learn as you go. RH stays 20-25% so hoping mould won't be an issue. Box is 4' x 2'5. Definitely have room to raise the light as well which is in the plans shortly.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 1, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> What kind of LED are you using? I got cfl's to veg and was thinking about getting a LED off amazon a 500w oceanrevive . The LED's really seem the way to go.


Got a mars hydro reflector series 192x3w led. Very happy so far but with nothing to compare it to that doesn't say much.


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 1, 2015)

21 days since flip 

I defoliated below the screen last week as per Greatbranch's advice. Not much left to do but sit and watch!


----------



## scrognek (Feb 1, 2015)

week one at 12/12


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 1, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 21 days since flip
> 
> I defoliated below the screen last week as per Greatbranch's advice. Not much left to do but sit and watch!
> 
> ...


Nice! 


scrognek said:


> week one at 12/12View attachment 3343431 View attachment 3343434


Where are the details? Don't be stingy. You even have extra hands.


----------



## scrognek (Feb 1, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where are the details? Don't be stingy. You even have extra hands.


First attempt at a scrog this size. 5' x 10' set up with 3000watt hps . Blue Kush. Grapefruit, lemon haze and super skunk.


----------



## scrognek (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## greatbranch (Feb 3, 2015)

Where's all the "kiddie" porn? I know there are several of you right here with me! I just hit day 21. (photos at day 18 
  Strawberry Blue


----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 3, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> So same concept as scrog but much more forgiving if there happens to be males huh?


 no males, you would use clones. Usually fair amount of veg time and LST followed by lower leafings are needed to nicely form a "wall of weed". Everything is a trade off of time and preference. I have friends that don't even top some strains. And some that don't start LST until they flip the room. to each their own. As opposed to If your simply trying to aid fragile strains like train wreck, where simple things can be done to either hang drooping cola's from above, or support all around with basically a stack of loose(large) scrog type screens.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 3, 2015)

norcalmopar said:


> no males, you would use clones


This is very valuable info. I'm about to chop a male out of my screen. Showed it's sex today. Clones were not available and this is my first grow. Important lesson learned. I did just post this under the general forum but I've been stuck on this thread since joining RIU so ill post a quick pic here. Male? Only 2 days into flower and all 4 plants are showing sex


----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 3, 2015)

i


onemansmokeshow said:


> This is very valuable info. I'm about to chop a male out of my screen. Showed it's sex today. Clones were not available and this is my first grow. Important lesson learned. I did just post this under the general forum but I've been stuck on this thread since joining RIU so ill post a quick pic here. Male? Only 2 days into flower and all 4 plants are showing sex


If I had a male I would start over. Halfway over... you don't haft to, but here is what I would do.

you could probably get your females to go back into veg to take cuts(clone it). Or you can take cuts from them now and veg those. Either flip everything back , throw out what you don't want and vet your new clones. Or put your cuts in a separate room/area to vex for next time. deep on what happens you have cuts vegging and waiting to flip.

I'm sure you can do it, all you need is hormone gel, rooting medium, and something SHARP. There tons on 'how to's'


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 3, 2015)

norcalmopar said:


> i
> 
> 
> If I had a male I would start over. Halfway over... you don't haft to, but here is what I would do...


As it's only 2 days into flower and the male was caught very early I'm not too concerned about the females turning to hermies or anything. I appreciate your reply and advice but I'm going to see these girls grow some bud and not get discouraged by having to start over.


----------



## norcalmopar (Feb 3, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> As it's only 2 days into flower and the male was caught very early I'm not too concerned about the females turning to hermies or anything. I appreciate your reply and advice but I'm going to see these girls grow some bud and not get discouraged by having to start over.


No worries, sory if I was unclear, its my day off and I'm lit, that was totally one of the options I was describing, I would still encourage you to take clones from one of your plants now for next run if you have a place to veg cuts you could even just set up a couple CFL's to keep your cuts around for awhile.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 3, 2015)

That's what I love about this site. Theres so many different perspectives about any given situation. I'm happy that I joined RIU forum. Good luck with your grow man worst case scenario you might get to up your seed supply lol.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 3, 2015)

norcalmopar said:


> No worries, sory if I was unclear, its my day off and I'm lit, that was totally one of the options I was describing, I would still encourage you to take clones from one of your plants now for next run if you have a place to veg cuts you could even just set up a couple CFL's to keep your cuts around for awhile.


Ahh definitely misunderstood ya, no worries. Took a couple clones from the plants already but was unprepared and they are just in a cup of water in a dome with a t5 over it


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 3, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> That's what I love about this site. Theres so many different perspectives about any given situation. I'm happy that I joined RIU forum. Good luck with your grow man worst case scenario you might get to up your seed supply lol.


Thanks man, going to post a few updates along the way on this thread


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 3, 2015)

I would be very surprised if that male pollinated your females. Takes a little while before those pollen sacks fill up and open.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys, organic soil guy here looking for some advice on setting up a scrog. I'm upgrading to a 600 watt hid and putting my 150 to rest. I'm also wanting to try my hand at a scrog. I have a 4x2x5 tent and will be using 2, 15 gallon air planters. My questions are: For those who have used a tent / light combo like mine in a scrog setup, what Heights - strain plays a big part in this, I know - did you find worked best for your screen and light? With a 3 to 4 week veg time, would it be unreasonable to try and put two ladies per planter? And finally, is 600 watts overkill for only a 4 ft x 2 ft x 5ft area?


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Hey guys, organic soil guy here looking for some advice on setting up a scrog. I'm upgrading to a 600 watt hid and putting my 150 to rest. I'm also wanting to try my hand at a scrog. I have a 4x2x5 tent and will be using 2, 15 gallon air planters. My questions are: For those who have used a tent / light combo like mine in a scrog setup, what Heights - strain plays a big part in this, I know - did you find worked best for your screen and light? With a 3 to 4 week veg time, would it be unreasonable to try and put two ladies per planter? And finally, is 600 watts overkill for only a 4 ft x 2 ft x 5ft area?


I'm a newbie myself so I cant give you any practical advice but one option I wanted to mention is have you considered LED lighting? I've been researching since the end of Nov and man those LED's produce some really nice looking plants plus they do not run as hot as HID. There are a lot of videos on youtube where theyre using LED lighting seems pretty phenominal to me honestly plus seems like there are some reasonable priced ones out there to be had. Once again I have no actual experience so take this post as speculation only. I'm actually gonna upgrade while vegging to a LED.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 6, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> I'm a newbie myself so I cant give you any practical advice but one option I wanted to mention is have you considered LED lighting? I've been researching since the end of Nov and man those LED's produce some really nice looking plants plus they do not run as hot as HID. There are a lot of videos on youtube where theyre using LED lighting seems pretty phenominal to me honestly plus seems like there are some reasonable priced ones out there to be had. Once again I have no actual experience so take this post as speculation only. I'm actually gonna upgrade while vegging to a LED.


I've given it a considerable amount of thought, yeah. I'm still waiting for their price to drop more though, too pricey for me.


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> I've given it a considerable amount of thought, yeah. I'm still waiting for their price to drop more though, too pricey for me.


I think you might fight heat quite a bit. I also think your containers might be a little too big to put two in there. Square footage wise, I'm not that far off from you (32"x32"x5'), and I run 1 plant in a five gallon bucket. I also use one 160watt LED panel. (edit: In THAT tent, I have one the same size where I use a 150w HPS, and two 135W UFOs)That doesn't even equate to HALF of your light. You are going to have a crazy amount of light and heat, I suspect. Your ventilation had better be up to par to even try it.

I'd stay away from anything leaning sativa, or you will compound your problem with height, though they would enjoy the heat more.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> I've given it a considerable amount of thought, yeah. I'm still waiting for their price to drop more though, too pricey for me.


Yeah I know what you mean the name brand ones are very expensive but I have found this company called oceanrevive on amazon and their lights look pretty decent and they are super reasonable that's what I'm gonna go with here shortly


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 6, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I think you might fight heat quite a bit. I also think your containers might be a little too big to put two in there. Square footage wise, I'm not that far off from you (32"x32"x5'), and I run 1 plant in a five gallon bucket. I also use one 160watt LED panel. (edit: In THAT tent, I have one the same size where I use a 150w HPS, and two 135W UFOs)That doesn't even equate to HALF of your light. You are going to have a crazy amount of light and heat, I suspect. Your ventilation had better be up to par to even try it.
> 
> I'd stay away from anything leaning sativa, or you will compound your problem with height, though they would enjoy the heat more.
> View attachment 3346183


The heat worries me as well. I plan to run a 190cfm fan to push air through an air cooled hood and out of the tent, essentially in one side and blasted out the other so no heat pools in the tent. I have a secondary fan with carbon filter hooked up as well.the The ballast is also dimmable to up to 50% so I only plan to use the full 600 watts at the end of flowering if I have a full tent. If my fan is too small I can always upgrade to a larger one. 
You mean too small for two plants? Ive thought this too. But I'm unsure because I've successfully pulled .8g per watt with only 150 watts of hps and 6 ladies crammed into 4, 3 gallon containers. Two of which had two ladies in them.


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> The heat worries me as well. I plan to run a 190cfm fan to push air through an air cooled hood and out of the tent, essentially in one side and blasted out the other so no heat pools in the tent. I have a secondary fan with carbon filter hooked up as well.the The ballast is also dimmable to up to 50% so I only plan to use the full 600 watts at the end of flowering if I have a full tent. If my fan is too small I can always upgrade to a larger one.
> You mean too small for two plants? Ive thought this too. But I'm unsure because I've successfully pulled .8g per watt with only 150 watts of hps and 6 ladies crammed into 4, 3 gallon containers. Two of which had two ladies in them.


Root space and light footprint drives all.....5 plants or 1 plant will give you the same with the other things being equal if you veg to the same space. With 30 gallons of soil space and 600 watts, you're going to out grow that tent pretty easily, and it could be a mess, but would CERTAINLY be a waste of medium, nutrients, and the like. For the space, one well trained plant in a 15 gallon pot would be plenty! With the rectangular footprint and for ease of movement, I MIGHT use two 5 gallon buckets, but don't forget about being able to access the middle. You may want to rig separate screens if you use more than one plant. I don't know what your access situation is like. I am also not an organic grower, and I use hempy buckets, so maybe someone with more soil experience will chime in. That's just A LOT of soil for a 4'x2' area. It's good that you have an adjustable ballast and a cooled hood - it might save you. The one pot thing was just because I know that the air pots aren't cheap, and you may not want to buy 2 smaller ones. Not having enough root space and light won't be a problem for sure!


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 6, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Root space and light footprint drives all.....5 plants or 1 plant will give you the same with the other things being equal if you veg to the same space. With 30 gallons of soil space and 600 watts, you're going to out grow that tent pretty easily, and it could be a mess, but would CERTAINLY be a waste of medium, nutrients, and the like. For the space, one well trained plant in a 15 gallon pot would be plenty! With the rectangular footprint and for ease of movement, I MIGHT use two 5 gallon buckets, but don't forget about being able to access the middle. You may want to rig separate screens if you use more than one plant. I don't know what your access situation is like. I am also not an organic grower, and I use hempy buckets, so maybe someone with more soil experience will chime in. That's just A LOT of soil for a 4'x2' area. It's good that you have an adjustable ballast and a cooled hood - it might save you. The one pot thing was just because I know that the air pots aren't cheap, and you may not want to buy 2 smaller ones. Not having enough root space and light won't be a problem for sure!


The reason I use a massive amount of soil is because I'm a notill rols grower, which in that style the more soil mass the better the microherd, thus a healthier plant. I've actually been pondering on the multiple screen idea for a few reasons. One being the obvious difference in growth between Phenotypes and obviously strains. The other reason I was considering multiple screens is so that I could attempt to use more of the natural curve of the light coming from my hood. With multiple screens I could adjust for each plants need (I run multiple strains for my many medicinal needs) as well as being adjustable in the sense of being able to tilt it to match the curve of light on the edge of the footprint. I've also talked to another notill organic guy who actually uses two layers of screens with his leggy ladies to good success. 
Access is a bit of a non issue with notill setups, for me at least, because there's no flood tables, flushing, moving planters, etc. I also already have a number of smaller air planters, which I plan to toss one or two in my tent to fill with mint, aloe vera, other herbs/spices, etc. I'm not just a cannabis grower, I grow everything from house plants, to fruits and vegetables, all the way to other entheogens.. So my house has a lot of plants in general in it with soil and stuff everywhere lol the gf hates it as much as she loves it lol
The one thing I'm not concerned about is running out of space. I have this knack for successfully cramming more plants in an area than I should. I remember when I first started I had a 1.5 ft x 1.5ft closet with 5 plants in it, including a 5 foot Panama Red xD 
I play with my ladies every day for hours so training them to the extreme is almost second nature. I don't think I've let a lady grow unmanhandled ever.


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> The reason I use a massive amount of soil is because I'm a notill rols grower, which in that style the more soil mass the better the microherd, thus a healthier plant. I've actually been pondering on the multiple screen idea for a few reasons. One being the obvious difference in growth between Phenotypes and obviously strains. The other reason I was considering multiple screens is so that I could attempt to use more of the natural curve of the light coming from my hood. With multiple screens I could adjust for each plants need (I run multiple strains for my many medicinal needs) as well as being adjustable in the sense of being able to tilt it to match the curve of light on the edge of the footprint. I've also talked to another notill organic guy who actually uses two layers of screens with his leggy ladies to good success.
> Access is a bit of a non issue with notill setups, for me at least, because there's no flood tables, flushing, moving planters, etc. I also already have a number of smaller air planters, which I plan to toss one or two in my tent to fill with mint, aloe vera, other herbs/spices, etc. I'm not just a cannabis grower, I grow everything from house plants, to fruits and vegetables, all the way to other entheogens.. So my house has a lot of plants in general in it with soil and stuff everywhere lol the gf hates it as much as she loves it lol
> The one thing I'm not concerned about is running out of space. I have this knack for successfully cramming more plants in an area than I should. I remember when I first started I had a 1.5 ft x 1.5ft closet with 5 plants in it, including a 5 foot Panama Red xD
> I play with my ladies every day for hours so training them to the extreme is almost second nature. I don't think I've let a lady grow unmanhandled ever.


Be sure to post photos and show how it goes.


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 7, 2015)

4 weeks done @ 12/12, about 3 weeks and a half since first pistils.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 7, 2015)

Lookin good @Clink78


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 8, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 4 weeks done @ 12/12, about 3 weeks and a half since first pistils.
> 
> View attachment 3346801 View attachment 3346802View attachment 3346803 View attachment 3346804 View attachment 3346805


Looks nice, Clink! Very healthy plant there!


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 8, 2015)

day 39 since flip hawaiian snow getting a sweet onion smell.


the lst/scrog critical kush
getting a fruity smell to add to the diesel funk


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 8, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Looks nice, Clink! Very healthy plant there!


Thanks!


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 8, 2015)

I have two areas to grow.
- one is 8ft deep 10 ft wild and 8 feet tall
- the other is a closet 2ft deep 10ft wide and 8ft tall. (1 for veg and 1 for flowering as I want to do autos in veg room and move photos to flower when necessary you kno what I mean?)

Would SCRoG be the right move for my setup?
Its my first real grow but I think I can handle it. 

My question is, would SCRoG be a good tek for my setup?


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 8, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I have two areas to grow.
> - one is 8ft deep 10 ft wild and 8 feet tall
> - the other is a closet 2ft deep 10ft wide and 8ft tall. (1 for veg and 1 for flowering as I want to do autos in veg room and move photos to flower when necessary you kno what I mean?)
> 
> ...


Was talking of setting something like this up with my pal. We have one area at the moment and had to veg and flower in the same area. We are buying two tents to veg and flower separate. We started the scrog 2-3 weeks before flower so switching tents wouldn't be an option for us. We came up with the idea of individual screens for each plant allowing us the mobility to switch tents for next time. We had also talked about doing autos alongside our vegging plants once we have the 2 areas. Sounds like it will work out for you. We have much less space than you and our plans are very similar


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 8, 2015)

onmansmokeshow said:


> Was talking of setting something like this up with my pal. We have one area at the moment and had to veg and flower in the same area. We are buying two tents to veg and flower separate. We started the scrog 2-3 weeks before flower so switching tents wouldn't be an option for us. We came up with the idea of individual screens for each plant allowing us the mobility to switch tents for next time. We had also talked about doing autos alongside our vegging plants once we have the 2 areas. Sounds like it will work out for you. We have much less space than you and our plans are very similar


Cool dude Id like to watch urs do you have a grow journal going? What tent r u getting is it legit? What seeds did you get ?


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 8, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Cool dude Id like to watch urs do you have a grow journal going? What tent r u getting is it legit? What seeds did you get ?


No journal going but have posted a couple pics in this thread 1 or 2 pages back. Not sure if the tent is "legit" but it is fairly cheap and better than what we have now. Have a lemon kush from Feminized seeds, a liberty haze from DNA genetics or Barney's I forget and a white diesel from Barney's. Also another reason for the individual screens next time - different genetics. Here is a pic from this morning - 7 days into flower



Liberty had a few problems and didn't fill out as much as we wanted(right side) but the lemon and diesel are boomin.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 8, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 4 weeks done @ 12/12, about 3 weeks and a half since first pistils.
> 
> View attachment 3346801 View attachment 3346802View attachment 3346803 View attachment 3346804 View attachment 3346805



Those are some very pistilly lady parts there. Well done.!

How long did you veg those?


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 8, 2015)

So 27 days in. The pic of the medium girls is far behind in bud/trich production. She is under an LED that I had blinded from HID cast-off light to see how she would do just with LED. Even the runt is producing more than her. I can't fault the light though... since I found that LED perform better at higher ambient temps (80+) and I've been keeping it down to around 75-78 for the HID girls.

The runt though... holy shit... she has been under and LED too, but has always had some HID light mixed in and she is cranking our the flowers like crazy....


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 8, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Those are some very pistilly lady parts there. Well done.!
> 
> How long did you veg those?


40 days, a bit longer than I usually veg due to the scrog. 

I like this strain! Really easy to grow, likes to be fed, showed hairs in 5 days, doesn't stink up the house, didn't stretch like crazy, in all a perfect girl for a small indoor grow  Glad you like!


----------



## CannabisTherapySolutions (Feb 9, 2015)

I have had pretty decent results just using sog and using a combination of LED and HID. time and space is a key factor, so keeping them small and growing fast is important.


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 9, 2015)

CannabisTherapySolutions said:


> I have had pretty decent results just using sog and using a combination of LED and HID. time and space is a key factor, so keeping them small and growing fast is important.


important to you maybe but to those that chose a scrog i doubt they want small or atleast i do not.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 9, 2015)

So just a few posts up there is a pic of my overall set up. I have a couple leds and a couple 1000w dimmable hids... i just cranked up the hids to 1000w each and they are both over 1 plant each and they are 7 gal pots and .... i'm wondering if that is overkill?? Maybe i should just lower the lights and stay at the 600w setting? I dunno... my thought was the spillover light would help the girls beside under the leds...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 10, 2015)

Strawberry Blue (75/25 - sativa heavy) - day 29




White Lemon (50/50) - day 19


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Man that strawberry blue looks amazing!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 10, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Man that strawberry blue looks amazing!


I appreciate that, Clink. It's really just a good photo of a decent plant. I wish I had an indica leaning pheno. It's supposed to be tasty, though, and she's got POTENTIAL! Perspective is a closet grower's best friend . It's hard not to keep staring at the boobies, I know...lol. I'm the only one excited about the White Lemon at this stage - I already had this discussion with a friend of mine - he was hung on the Strawberry Blue too, and I was going on about the WL. I've grown it before, but didn't ScrOG it. I'm hoping for about 75 of these. 

Give her a couple weeks.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 10, 2015)

It's hard not to stare at the boobies...hahahahahah 

Exactly. I have to force myself to keep the door shut. But it is just so hard not to stare at them while they get bigger and bigger ...lol


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 10, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I appreciate that, Clink. It's really just a good photo of a decent plant. I wish I had an indica leaning pheno. It's supposed to be tasty, though, and she's got POTENTIAL! Perspective is a closet grower's best friend . It's hard not to keep staring at the boobies, I know...lol. I'm the only one excited about the White Lemon at this stage - I already had this discussion with a friend of mine - he was hung on the Strawberry Blue too, and I was going on about the WL. I've grown it before, but didn't ScrOG it. I'm hoping for about 75 of these.
> View attachment 3348684
> Give her a couple weeks.


If thats just 4 weeks for the strawberry then shs really cranking it out.....


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it possible to make a Scrog net with rope?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Feb 15, 2015)

willienelson1stgrow said:


> Is it possible to make a Scrog net with rope?


If you use the right kind and in the right pattern, yes. Use thin stuff that won't shed any fibers onto your ladies.


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 15, 2015)

Little update pics from this morning when lights came on. First grow -Today is day 15 flower. 3 strains - liberty haze, lemon kush and white diesel. Liberty has had some issues and still trying to sort it out.


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 15, 2015)

5 weeks done @12/12 yay!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 15, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 5 weeks done @12/12 yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3351813 View attachment 3351816 View attachment 3351817 View attachment 3351819 View attachment 3351820 View attachment 3351821 View attachment 3351822


BOOBIES!


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm definitely a tit man


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 15, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 5 weeks done @12/12 yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3351813 View attachment 3351816 View attachment 3351817 View attachment 3351819 View attachment 3351820 View attachment 3351821 View attachment 3351822


Nice job with the cfls. How many watts per bulb


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 15, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Nice job with the cfls. How many watts per bulb


40 true watts per bulb for the 6 big warm white ones, 23 watts for the single cold white.

I just checked the underside of the girl and some buds are fully developed and they are huge! If they're any indication as to what I can expect for later, I'm gonna be a happy man


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 15, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 40 true watts per bulb for the 6 big warm white ones, 23 watts for the single cold white.
> 
> I just checked the underside of the girl and some buds are fully developed and they are huge! If they're any indication as to what I can expect for later, I'm gonna be a happy man
> 
> View attachment 3351931


Impressive!


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Feb 15, 2015)

I am about to start my 1st scrog grow. I was wanting to know do I need different size pots for a scrog grow? What I am asking is. If I start my seeds in a party cup. Do i need to move them to a 1 gallon pot, then a 3 gallon pot and then a 5 gallon pot to finish. Or can I just go from a party cup to the plants final pot? Is 5 gallon pots to much for a scrog grow and should I just finish in 3 gallon pots?


----------



## max420thc (Feb 15, 2015)

good job clink


----------



## max420thc (Feb 15, 2015)

VACAVILLE said:


> I am about to start my 1st scrog grow. I was wanting to know do I need different size pots for a scrog grow? What I am asking is. If I start my seeds in a party cup. Do i need to move them to a 1 gallon pot, then a 3 gallon pot and then a 5 gallon pot to finish. Or can I just go from a party cup to the plants final pot? Is 5 gallon pots to much for a scrog grow and should I just finish in 3 gallon pots?


if you are going to scrog them how are you going to change the pots with nets in place?


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Feb 15, 2015)

max420thc said:


> if you are going to scrog them how are you going to change the pots with nets in place?


I understand that. So I should start seeds in party cups, then straight into final pots.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> I'm definitely a tit man





greatbranch said:


> BOOBIES!


https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=nfjgVMS9Noy9ggSQh4KYDg&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY&ved=0CB8QFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFzD6CVRd-iD8lydI_IV1z9QFdAPA


----------



## max420thc (Feb 15, 2015)

yep


VACAVILLE said:


> I understand that. So I should start seeds in party cups, then straight into final pots.


yea


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 15, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=nfjgVMS9Noy9ggSQh4KYDg&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WNDlf6hA6TY&ved=0CB8QFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFzD6CVRd-iD8lydI_IV1z9QFdAPA


Now, there's two of us...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 15, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 40 true watts per bulb for the 6 big warm white ones, 23 watts for the single cold white.
> 
> I just checked the underside of the girl and some buds are fully developed and they are huge! If they're any indication as to what I can expect for later, I'm gonna be a happy man
> 
> View attachment 3351931


So, how long before the cabinet doubles in size? It's the natural progression of the disease.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 15, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> So, how long before the cabinet doubles in size? It's the natural progression of the disease.


^^truth^^^

I started with one light. Then i got a second. Now i have four.... and electrical now set up for 8


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 15, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> So, how long before the cabinet doubles in size? It's the natural progression of the disease.


I wish! But ze wife haz other planz 

Thankfully I have nature's huge cabinet with her super-bulb in the sky!

This summer I'll be cola-ing Blue Dream, Green Crack, Cole Train, G13 Haze and Subcool's Jillibean.


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 16, 2015)

Height question; first grow (indoor/closet), first time SCROG'ing:

The initial post in this thread with instructions (and I'm sorry to say I have not read all of the 247 subsequent pages), mentions the height of the screen in relation to the plant type (indica, hybrid, or sativa), but not in reference to the room/space needed for flowering. 

The distance from the tops of my pots to 4" under my CFL's is approximately 32 inches -- so I consider that my usable plant space height-wise (total grow area height is about 56 inches). 

How high should the screen be in that space? 

My understanding was that a normal ("unscreened") plant could triple in size during flower, so after my plants were about 11" tall (with whatever training I did), I would go to flower. I'm wondering how much the screen holds back vertical growth, and if that "stunting" allows the plant size at the end of veg to be taller in relation to the additional space needed for flowering? Or is the dominant function of the screen to help force the plant wider, having little or no effect on finished height? 

Put another way: With an un-screened plant in this space, I would need about 22" of vertical space to flower, do I still need that much if I SCROG?


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 16, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Height question; first grow (indoor/closet), first time SCROG'ing:
> 
> The initial post in this thread with instructions (and I'm sorry to say I have not read all of the 247 subsequent pages), mentions the height of the screen in relation to the plant type (indica, hybrid, or sativa), but not in reference to the room/space needed for flowering.
> 
> ...


Well...if your pots are 14" and you put the screen 8-10 inches above that....add another 8" for what grows above the screen you are at 30-32" to the top of your canopy. Now you need space between that and the bottom of your light, plus room for the light before it hits the ceiling...

The tripling in size...is strain dependant. But that doesnt matter...the purpose of scrog is to grow laterally...not vertically...as the plant grows up through the screen you pull it back down through and train it laterally... see pics of mine a couple pages back


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 16, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Well...if your pots are 14" and you put the screen 8-10 inches above that....add another 8" for what grows above the screen you are at 30-32" to the top of your canopy. Now you need space between that and the bottom of your light, plus room for the light before it hits the ceiling...
> 
> The tripling in size...is strain dependant. But that doesnt matter...the purpose of scrog is to grow laterally...not vertically...as the plant grows up through the screen you pull it back down through and train it laterally... see pics of mine a couple pages back


Thanks for the feedback! It was difficult to describe simply, but I have 32" safely between the top of the pots and below the lights to work with. I'm wondering how much room to leave for the colas to shoot above the screen, that seems to be what I see happening in lots of the pics. I get that size of them is probably influenced by a lot of things, like the strain and how much time it spent in veg. I was just looking to see if there is a "rule of thumb", so to speak, in terms of proportions above and below the screen. The tripling reference is what someone told me to anticipate (in a normal non-scrog situation) because my hybrids are Sativa dominant. 

I guess for the first one if I split the space I should be safe. I have a few weeks to work this out, they're still young.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 16, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks for the feedback! It was difficult to describe simply, but I have 32" safely between the top of the pots and below the lights to work with. I'm wondering how much room to leave for the colas to shoot above the screen, that seems to be what I see happening in lots of the pics. I get that size of them is probably influenced by a lot of things, like the strain and how much time it spent in veg. I was just looking to see if there is a "rule of thumb", so to speak, in terms of proportions above and below the screen. The tripling reference is what someone told me to anticipate (in a normal non-scrog situation) because my hybrids are Sativa dominant.
> 
> I guess for the first one if I split the space I should be safe. I have a few weeks to work this out, they're still young.


Sativa  can stretch up to 3x but...probably not that much... not if it is crossed with indica. They do stretch a ton tho...

That can be limited by temps too tho... if you keep a lower temp (75ish) during lights on and higher lights off temp (say 68/9ish) that differentiall will reduce stretch significantly. But with scrog stretch is what you are looking for, as long as you train them latterally...lol

This way more bud sites are exposed to direct light and you increase yield that way....


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 17, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Sativa  can stretch up to 3x but...probably not that much... not if it is crossed with indica. They do stretch a ton tho...
> 
> That can be limited by temps too tho... if you keep a lower temp (75ish) during lights on and higher lights off temp (say 68/9ish) that differentiall will reduce stretch significantly. But with scrog stretch is what you are looking for, as long as you train them latterally...lol
> 
> This way more bud sites are exposed to direct light and you increase yield that way....


Thanks for that great information! At the moment I'm able to keep my room (i.e. closet) close to optimal temps when the lights are on, but currently have no way of regulating the temp when they are off. I'm sort of responding, adapting, and dialing it in as I go, so far they seem healthy and happy, I want to keep it that way.


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 19, 2015)

the show is starting slowly hawaiian snow

critical kush cola 10 inches tall


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 19, 2015)

And it looks like an ^^^ awesome show. Those are some fat colas...and theyre so even. Be nice to see more of how youve got em in the screen?


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 19, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> And it looks like an ^^^ awesome show. Those are some fat colas...and theyre so even. Be nice to see more of how youve got em in the screen?


thanks for the props. topped them at 2nd node. lst with paper clips. when that got to be to much smashed a screen 8 inches above pot. vegged for another week or 2. flipped to 12/12 trained for 3 more weeks. grown in super soil. top dressed a few times then water the rest of the time seems to be working out. the scrog screen made the hawaiian snow manageable otherwise it would have been a fight to tame it. can see how i twisted and intertwined all the shoots to keep an even canopy.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds like you knew you were in for a battle and got right on top of it...literally...lol


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 19, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Sounds like you knew you were in for a battle and got right on top of it...literally...lol


for the most part i knew. the title of my thread has liberty haze in there also. sadly i had to gift that plant. if there were 3 hybrids or indicas i would have had plenty of room. but that is what you get when you play. as of right now wished i vegged one more week but the hawaiian snow is still growing 1-2 inches a week. was hoping to finish about 15 inches above screen but am only gonna end up around 10-12 i think.


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 21, 2015)

FUCK.

FUCKING FUCK.

FUCKING FUCK A DUCK FUCK.

I found a small male flower under the canopy. It was completely opened and covered with pollen. At first I thought it was a piece of lint or something but when I tried to remove it my fingers were covered with the yellow sperm.

At least it was underneath, but there's a fan blowing...


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

Shitty news finding balls swinging round your ladies....

I know your pain....


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 22, 2015)

I think I'm gonna let her ride and cut my losses. I'm pretty sure most of the lower buds have been pollinated, I'll just have to hope the tops are OK.

And with half a smile, here is week 6 done @ 12/12:


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 22, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> I think I'm gonna let her ride and cut my losses. I'm pretty sure most of the lower buds have been pollinated, I'll just have to hope the tops are OK.
> 
> And with half a smile, here is week 6 done @ 12/12:
> 
> View attachment 3356913 View attachment 3356915 View attachment 3356916 View attachment 3356917 View attachment 3356918


Sucks about the male but looks healthy and getting nice and frosty


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 22, 2015)

Today is day 22 under 12/12. Liberty haze is still being a problem child. Can't seem to get her back. Lemon kush and white diesel are doing well though. Pics!


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Feb 22, 2015)

Question to the guys with more experience - can you cut the screen out after the stretch in flower is over? I ask because I just had a grow tent delivered and can't move my plants to it because of the screen.


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Question to the guys with more experience - can you cut the screen out after the stretch in flower is over? I ask because I just had a grow tent delivered and can't move my plants to it because of the screen.


Ya...but.... you'll lose the benfit of the screen. The stems and all will straighten back up for the light...


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> I think I'm gonna let her ride and cut my losses. I'm pretty sure most of the lower buds have been pollinated, I'll just have to hope the tops are OK.
> 
> And with half a smile, here is week 6 done @ 12/12:
> 
> View attachment 3356913 View attachment 3356915 View attachment 3356916 View attachment 3356917 View attachment 3356918


Save a bunch of the seeds and BHO the rest? IDK.... was thinking that might help concentrate/increase the potency????


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah that's a good idea!

Will the seeds be prone to hermying though?


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh ya....i suspect so


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 23, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> And with half a smile, here is week 6 done @ 12/12:


How many watts is that CFL system? How big are the bulbs? Those are heavy looking buds!


----------



## Clink78 (Feb 23, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> How many watts is that CFL system? How big are the bulbs? Those are heavy looking buds!


Total real wattage is 263 watts, each big bulb is 40 watts plus one 23 watts cool white. Got them on amazon


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 25, 2015)

Strawberry Blue @ week 5 - 150W HPS, 2 Blackstar 135w UFOs(some stuff taken out of photo messily)


White Lemon @ week 4 - A51 SGS-160 - 2 Crees supplementing under my filter.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 1, 2015)

7 weeks done @ 12/12 

From the looks of the trichs I'd say she's got about 10 days left


----------



## Dloomis514 (Mar 1, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 7 weeks done @ 12/12
> 
> From the looks of the trichs I'd say she's got about 10 days left
> 
> View attachment 3362350 View attachment 3362352 View attachment 3362355 View attachment 3362356 View attachment 3362358 View attachment 3362360 View attachment 3362361


What is it about the trichs give you that idea? Thanks.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 1, 2015)

They've turned cloudy


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 2, 2015)

What's bugging me is that this plant is supposed to be a 9 week strain, yet I'm not even at 49 days since first pistils and there are already amber trichs all over the place, mostly on the sugar leaves. Hell I'm all for quick finishing strains but this one's a 75% sativa...


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's some update pics from day 32. Tomorrow will be day 35.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 7, 2015)

so 54 days into flower.... 

The big girl is way ahead of the other three....by maybe close to two weeks, I'd say. So I suspect she is a different strain than the other three. I can't imagine phenos of the same strain being so different....

Anyway, wondering how many days left on these girls..... opinions welcome....


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 8, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> What's bugging me is that this plant is supposed to be a 9 week strain, yet I'm not even at 49 days since first pistils and there are already amber trichs all over the place, mostly on the sugar leaves. Hell I'm all for quick finishing strains but this one's a 75% sativa...





Clink78 said:


> What's bugging me is that this plant is supposed to be a 9 week strain, yet I'm not even at 49 days since first pistils and there are already amber trichs all over the place, mostly on the sugar leaves. Hell I'm all for quick finishing strains but this one's a 75% sativa...



I have the opposite problem. The strain is supposed to be 80% indica and i have one at 54 days that is almost finished. But the other 3... they have at least 3 weeks left and have behaved much more sativa-ish...  i dunno...


----------



## hiitsbob (Mar 8, 2015)

day 67 of 12/12
thinking a good month left on the hawaiian snow. have nitrogen burn or cal/mag issue?

otherside of tent is critical kush.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 9, 2015)

After messing with different grow techniques in my LED tent, I'm going back to a SCRoG setup after I harvest in mid April. I'm building a new screen out of 1/2" PVC and will hang it from the tent ceiling, it'll be a 26x26 inch grid. Now I just have to decide what I want to pop next.... Bodhi, Breeders Boutique or feminized freebies from BF or Dinafem


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 9, 2015)

8 weeks done @12/12


----------



## lamofbodom (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you guys generally instilling the screen after you switch to flower or before?? Just about to start my first scrog adventure, havent been on the forums in years. Got 2 sensi Northern lights on deck!! Running a jarden 5x5 tent and a 1,000 hps. Cant wait to upload shots!


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 10, 2015)

lamofbodom said:


> Are you guys generally instilling the screen after you switch to flower or before?? Just about to start my first scrog adventure, havent been on the forums in years. Got 2 sensi Northern lights on deck!! Running a jarden 5x5 tent and a 1,000 hps. Cant wait to upload shots!


Some wait until flower to install a screen, but i think most install during veg when the plant is only 8-10 inches high. Thats how you get the most out if it...


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 10, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> Some wait until flower to install a screen, but i think most install during veg when the plant is only 8-10 inches high. Thats how you get the most out if it...


^^^^What he said... Set your height and veg your plant to fill your screen. You'll have much better results.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 10, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> 8 weeks done @12/12
> 
> View attachment 3368383 View attachment 3368385 View attachment 3368391 View attachment 3368393 View attachment 3368396 View attachment 3368398 View attachment 3368402 View attachment 3368407 View attachment 3368409


Good job Mr. Clink...


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks!

The last days are sooooo long


----------



## bluto392 (Mar 10, 2015)

Can you top or FIM while you're scrogging?


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 10, 2015)

bluto392 said:


> Can you top or FIM while you're scrogging?


You can but you can also SCRoG without ever topping. Just some LST.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey I was wondering, what would you guesstimate the yield might be when you look at my pics?


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 11, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Hey I was wondering, what would you guesstimate the yield might be when you look at my pics?


Always hard to say, but looks somewhere around 2 ounces when dry.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm aiming for 45g but 56g would be awesome


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 11, 2015)

I just don't get it....

Three of my four girls have pistils that are starting to turn brown and recede fast, but their trichs are barely turning amber at all. Just cloudy. But my fourth girl has pistils that are barely turning brown at all and her trichs are turning amber really fast. I checked in a couple places and she's about 20% amber everywhere.

WTF!!??


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 11, 2015)

hiitsbob said:


> day 67 of 12/12
> thinking a good month left on the hawaiian snow. have nitrogen burn or cal/mag issue?
> View attachment 3367210
> otherside of tent is critical kush.
> View attachment 3367211


Looking good....

I don't think you have a cal/mag problem. From the leaves I suspect she's just lacking some co2. Needs more fresh air coming in.


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 12, 2015)

OK - now, the boobie fairy is coming...
White Lemon - beginning of week 7


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 12, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> OK - now, the boobie fairy is coming...
> White Lemon - beginning of week 7
> View attachment 3370300


They look ....mouth watering...

I like how you get the colas evenly spaced. I need to learn how to do that becase i figure im stifling growth with how crowded my colas are. 

Also, a nice uniform height on those colas. Your scrog technique looks quite polished...


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 12, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> They look ....mouth watering...
> 
> I like how you get the colas evenly spaced. I need to learn how to do that becase i figure im stifling growth with how crowded my colas are.
> 
> Also, a nice uniform height on those colas. Your scrog technique looks quite polished...


Sometimes, if you have a really tight node spacing, just by the way you are forcing them to grow, you will get some 'conjoined' twins - not really, but much closer together than you want them to be. Strain selection can fix some of this for you. 50/50 hybrids have generally given me better results. I have done some doms of both, but never a straight sativa or indica. Ending placement in the screen takes more 'work' on the indica side, where if you are on the sativa leaning side, you might have larger gaps than you would like. Some proven sativa monsters will take advantage of the extra space.

Edit: Also, if you have an indica strain that you've had too tightly spaced, try running a clone the next go. By the nodes not being parallel, it will space it out a little more too.


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 12, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> They look ....mouth watering...
> 
> I like how you get the colas evenly spaced. I need to learn how to do that becase i figure im stifling growth with how crowded my colas are.
> 
> Also, a nice uniform height on those colas. Your scrog technique looks quite polished...


I forgot to say "Thank you!"


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 12, 2015)

No worries. Youre one of the good ones on this site


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 13, 2015)

Need quick advice!

Last night I started harvesting (took off all the fan leaves) but I didn't plan my time correctly and couldn't finish, and now I have to leave for the weekend. Is it OK to leave her like this for 3 days?


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 13, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Need quick advice!
> 
> Last night I started harvesting (took off all the fan leaves) but I didn't plan my time correctly and couldn't finish, and now I have to leave for the weekend. Is it OK to leave her like this for 3 days?
> 
> View attachment 3370983


The very worst that will happen is that she'll start drying. Wouldn't want to have dry bud when you come back...lol. I'd kill the lights then just resume when you get back. You'll be fine to leave it. Be sure ventilation is good.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well she's still completely in the earth, so I'm thinking shell just continue growing? What do you think?


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 13, 2015)

Clink78 said:


> Well she's still completely in the earth, so I'm thinking shell just continue growing? What do you think?


That wouldn't hurt either. I was under the impression that you had decided on "the time". You've got some foliage left. I wouldn't water unless you think you need a clean watering. It'll give you a jump on drying.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 13, 2015)

So what do you guys think, SCRoG with regular seeds... too much of a hassle?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So what do you guys think, SCRoG with regular seeds... too much of a hassle?


I think so. It's best for clones and fem seeds so you don't have to go through that hassle of having to remove males through all the netting. It's giving me a headache just picturing it in my mind


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So what do you guys think, SCRoG with regular seeds... too much of a hassle?


If you have successfully sexed a clone from the plant being trained or something, then you can, but it's horrible to have to cut down and toss something to which you've dedicated so much effort when it gets a couple weeks into flowering.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think so. It's best for clones and fem seeds so you don't have to go through that hassle of having to remove males through all the netting. It's giving me a headache just picturing it in my mind





greatbranch said:


> If you have successfully sexed a clone from the plant being trained or something, then you can, but it's horrible to have to cut down and toss something to which you've dedicated so much effort when it gets a couple weeks into flowering.


Thanks guys, I've only done one SCRoG and that was with a clone. A lot of my best seeds are regulars but thinking about how much time it would take to find a female is a little discouraging. Even if I waited on dropping the screen until they showed sex, I'd be wasting a lot of veg time that I should be weaving my plant into the screen.

So I guess it's either don't run a SCRoG this next grow or pop a fem seed.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 14, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So what do you guys think, SCRoG with regular seeds... too much of a hassle?


 That's what I do.

Just veg in a 1 gal pot the girls show themselves. (about 35 - 40 days). Meanwhile try to keep em short. Then transplant the girls (which will have a great root ball by then) and put the screen over them. No real hassle...


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> Just veg in a 1 gal pot the girls show themselves. (about 35 - 40 days). Meanwhile try to keep em short. Then transplant the girls (which will have a great root ball by then) and put the screen over them. No real hassle...


It CAN be done, but my focus recently has been to eliminate those large windows of setback and uncertainty. I am not picking at your answer, but I guess it truly depends on what one considers to be a hassle. I veg in a TINY space (about 2 cubic feet) and have 2 flowering tents. I dry in a tent that's half the size of the flowering ones, and only recently rigged it out with a light to specifically eliminate a 2-4 week up-sizing transplant lag. Also, for most ScrOGgers, space is precious, particularly if you have to adhere to plant counts and have some top performers you'd like to keep around. You must be one of the greedy ones . I did all of the cloning and sexing for a little while with regular seeds, but I have so much ventilation going in such a small area, it is not worth the risk toying with males around MY red light district. In my experience, Murphy's GREEN law, is an even more punitive bitch. 40 days is too long a courting period and too many resources if you might be springing balls on me. But some people LIKE balls...lol. Those breeder folk are obsessed.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 14, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> It CAN be done, but my focus recently has been to eliminate those large windows of setback and uncertainty. I am not picking at your answer, but I guess it truly depends on what one considers to be a hassle. I veg in a TINY space (about 2 cubic feet) and have 2 flowering tents. I dry in a tent that's half the size of the flowering ones, and only recently rigged it out with a light to specifically eliminate a 2-4 week up-sizing transplant lag. Also, for most ScrOGgers, space is precious, particularly if you have to adhere to plant counts and have some top performers you'd like to keep around. You must be one of the greedy ones . I did all of the cloning and sexing for a little while with regular seeds, but I have so much ventilation going in such a small area, it is not worth the risk toying with males around MY red light district. In my experience, Murphy's GREEN law, is an even more punitive bitch. 40 days is too long a courting period and too many resources if you might be springing balls on me. But some people LIKE balls...lol. Those breeder folk are obsessed.


I dont disagree with anything you said. I do have extra space...that could be utilized better, but not quite enough for a mom or veg room. 

Im just saying you dont have to yank males out of the screen if you sex before you put the screen in. Doing it this way...you do have to start the screen a bit higher and you do lose some lateral growth, bud sites, but not enough to be a huge deal...


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 14, 2015)

I should say...if had the space...i would much rather go from clone...

But...the other thing is that i like to do different strains all the time so...keeping moms would be a problem...lol


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 14, 2015)

I came up with a game plan. 

I snipped a couple of clones off my Bodhi Headtrip, if I can get those to root I'll SCRoG that next, if not I have a tray full of Medijuana clones. 

Once I transplant the clones out of the tray I'll pop the next strain I want to grow. By then my current plants will be done flowering and I can move the clones into the flower tent and veg the seeds in a cabinet.

When those are done I'll have found a female or two from the new strain and can move it into the flower tent. If I time it right I won't have as much down time.


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 14, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> I should say...if had the space...i would much rather go from clone...
> 
> But...the other thing is that i like to do different strains all the time so...keeping moms would be a problem...lol


I have the same problem as far as strains. I have one that I keep cloning just to keep around too. It's nice to have a back-up for the occasional hermie surprise when it happens as well. There's always something to plug right in. 
I don't think we ever have enough space.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 14, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I have the same problem as far as strains. I have one that I keep cloning just to keep around too. It's nice to have a back-up for the occasional hermie surprise when it happens as well. There's always something to plug right in.
> I don't think we ever have enough space.


Thats right. I want space for several moms and a nursery and a drying room. And if i had all that i would want a bigger moms room...lol


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 14, 2015)

It's depressing enough finding a male in a regular grow, I can imagine how shitty it would be getting a male in a scrog grow, especially since I only grow one plant at a time indoors...


----------



## 0james0 (Mar 15, 2015)

Just want to pick your brains really. 

This is my first SCROG, things are going great, even better than I had hoped and I can see this is going to have good results. 

My main concern is that I am growing two plants, both were topped fairly early and that has helped me get a nice big spread and the net is being filled nicely. The only kind of problem is that the middle of the plant is looking rather empty, because all of the mains have been forces out, not a major issue, but the centre of the plants is also the centre of the light, so I feel like I should have some growth going on there as that is potentially where the biggest buds will be (as that is where there is the most light)

Currently I'm using the opposite plant to grow into this space, but would it be wise to work some stems back into the centre so they can get more light, kind of an out and then back in again approach? 

I could do with a diagram really, but hopefully that makes sense. I would put a pic up, but it doesnt reallt show the probkem as i have filled that space with leaf, I'm a week into stretch, so things are growing quickly!


----------



## 0james0 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is a highly skilled diagram of my problem, the lines are the stems, all going outwards, the red circle is the emptiness !


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 16, 2015)

does anybody have the link to that scrog grow where this guy added four 1'x4' screens vertically to his 4x4 scrog.?it was very well documented. ive tried to find it on every forum but no luck.

thank you
JD


----------



## SnotNazi (Mar 16, 2015)

0james0 said:


> Here is a highly skilled diagram of my problem, the lines are the stems, all going outwards, the red circle is the emptinessView attachment 3372549 !


 According to this tutorial - http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial - 
*" Question: *What would happen if I FIM'ed rather than topped at the beginning stages of growth (In terms of bud production)?

*Answer: *Not much difference. You would get 2 more tops but I wouldn't do it on purpose.* If you top the plant, as described in this tutorial, the middle of the plant will fill the extra space with all those minor arms coming up."
*
- according to this tutorial he says that area will fill in.....if you topped to get there. I'm just starting my second grow and I'm going to try a scrog setup, anyway, the link has a ton of useful info. Check it out.


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well everyone, this grow is done!

Harvested today, 65 days @12/12, 61 days since first pistils.

Smells unfuckingbelievable. My girl could smell it from the street, doors and windows shut. I'd read from other grows that the diesel comes through at the very end and that's exactly what happened.

This is my first scrog and I have to say I'm really impressed with this technique. It was awesome to watch this plant grow and most importantly, really really fun. I've yet to sample Sage n'Sour but I can't see how I could be disappointed. She is so deliciously dank, I'm almost stone just looking at her!

Thanks for the thumbs up throughout, you guys and gals made it that more fun


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 22, 2015)

i found it. it took me a while to re-find
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/experimental-2kw-g13-4-x-8-scrog.33431/page-15


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey everyone! First scrogging under my new 600 watt. I've got at least 5 different strains that I can think off off top of my head; goji og, Scotts og, Ghost og, B52, Yunnan, and a few more. (almost) All are in organic super soil in rols notill planters. Pardon the mag deficiency, it's been taken care of.


----------



## JD_85 (Apr 3, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Hey everyone! First scrogging under my new 600 watt. I've got at least 5 different strains that I can think off off top of my head; goji og, Scotts og, Ghost og, B52, Yunnan, and a few more. (almost) All are in organic super soil in rols notill planters. Pardon the mag deficiency, it's been taken care of. View attachment 3387386


does the recycled super soil work well? this will be first time ive seen scrog in S.S. always been curious though. this will be good ! how long ago were they transplanted ?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 3, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> does the recycled super soil work well? this will be first time ive seen scrog in S.S. always been curious though. this will be good ! how long ago were they transplanted ?


Well I've never used hydro, so I can't speak for it. Though I do have a local buddy who recently switched to Organics from hydro haha. I absolutely love it though. I water with plain water, aloe vera, seed sprout teas, and the occasional compost tea (though I've done water only and hit .8 grams per watt). Super soil works best with the no-till method in my opinion.


----------



## JD_85 (Apr 5, 2015)

ive got a few in s.s. in veg but have yet to bud 1 out. i started to bud 1 but ended up cutting it down. its nice to hear .8 per watt. there is not a whole lot out there about super soil and final yeild


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 5, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> ive got a few in s.s. in veg but have yet to bud 1 out. i started to bud 1 but ended up cutting it down. its nice to hear .8 per watt. there is not a whole lot out there about super soil and final yeild


Have you ever browsed through the rols thread in the Organics section? There's been a couple of people who've posted about yield I believe. I've thought about starting a journal but I don't have the time.


----------



## JD_85 (Apr 5, 2015)

not yet, ill have to check it out


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 5, 2015)

JD_85 said:


> not yet, ill have to check it out


It's massive, but it's a gold mine of information!


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 5, 2015)

_This thread needs more pictures!_

First scrog (first grow, actually...), day 18 of flower, 100% CFLs. Sorry about the strange alien coloration, not sure what's up with my phone/camera. My initial goal was to veg them as long as possible, and I've learned a lot about how much space a plant needs... will do it differently next time.

This is a Platinum GSC that shot up so fast after starting 12/12 I had to do some drastic work to get it back under the string (went with a spiral formation). It's recovering well, kind of hard to tell from the pic, but all things considered it seems healthy. 

 

This is a Casey Jones

 

Close up of the CJ

 

I'm setting up to do an outdoor scrog this summer, to keep two girls total height under the six foot fence. That'll be in a small greenhouse built just for them.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 6, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> _This thread needs more pictures!_
> 
> First scrog (first grow, actually...), day 18 of flower, 100% CFLs. Sorry about the strange alien coloration, not sure what's up with my phone/camera. My initial goal was to veg them as long as possible, and I've learned a lot about how much space a plant needs... will do it differently next time.
> 
> ...


A cfl scrog, I dig it!!


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> A cfl scrog, I dig it!!


Thanks.  The theory was to exploit the limited light penetration of CFLs by keeping the leaf density in as flat a plane as possible, mirrored by a flat panel of CFLs. Yeah, I'm definitely learning a lot about theory vs practice, but its all been fun so far. The theory worked very well during the training period, but then things got a bit dicey when I switched to 12/12 and the plants got erratically happy. They chose not to cooperate with my plan after that. And yes, I am attributing sentience to them.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 6, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks.  The theory was to exploit the limited light penetration of CFLs by keeping the leaf density in as flat a plane as possible, mirrored by a flat panel of CFLs. Yeah, I'm definitely learning a lot about theory vs practice, but its all been fun so far. The theory worked very well during the training period, but then things got a bit dicey when I switched to 12/12 and the plants got erratically happy. They chose not to cooperate with my plan after that. And yes, I am attributing sentience to them.


Lmao they definitely feel sentient most days. That two week stretch during flower is always funny to watch. My first grow I almost shit when this sativa I had tripled it's height in a month and a half of flower. Fun stuff!


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey everyone. I saw a post on here saying "we need more pics on this thread" so I thought I would share my micro SCROG grow in a pc. It's turning out really nice so far. I'm 1 week an 4 days into flower as of today. Let me know what u think. The last pic is what it looked liked the first day I put her in the pc.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 7, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> Hey everyone. I saw a post on here saying "we need more pics on this thread" so I thought I would share my micro SCROG grow in a pc. It's turning out really nice so far. I'm 1 week an 4 days into flower as of today. Let me know what u think. The last pic is what it looked liked the first day I put her in the pc.


Man, my hat's off to the truly _micro_ growers! That is a serious challenge. If you scrogged it aggressively initially, my experience is that it would have ended out stretching up the outer edges and been really difficult to control in the limited space. By letting it breach the screen and then LSTing back to the screen, you sort of avoided that. Very cool. In my case I had a bit more room horizontally but in a different scale, have issues vertically, and my solution was to spiral the plant under the screen.

I'm curious if this is the first time you've done a PC grow? My concern (as a newbie) would be running out of vertical space, so I'm curious if you can anticipate that that won't happen?


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 7, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Man, my hat's off to the truly _micro_ growers! That is a serious challenge. If you scrogged it aggressively initially, my experience is that it would have ended out stretching up the outer edges and been really difficult to control in the limited space. By letting it breach the screen and then LSTing back to the screen, you sort of avoided that. Very cool. In my case I had a bit more room horizontally but in a different scale, have issues vertically, and my solution was to spiral the plant under the scrog.
> 
> I'm curious if this is the first time you've done a PC grow? My concern (as a newbie) would be running out of vertical space, so I'm curious if you can anticipate that that won't happen?


well I'm not a newbie but it is my first time trying out a PC so I guess I'm a newbie at PC grows. I've done a few SCROG grows in the past but never in such a small space. Initially I only wanted to veg it in the PC for a week then flip it over to flower. It took her 5-6 days to come out of shock so I decided to veg a lil longer and I think I might regret that. I'm only a week into flower an im starting to run out of room. I still have about a week or 2 to go till she stops stretching so yea I'm a little concerned about that. You can't really tell in the pics but I have about 4-5inches from the canopy to the lights so not exspecting nothing huge to come from her. This is my lil side project so not too concerned about it, I guess u can say this is a test run. Its turning out better than I expected it would so I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 7, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> well I'm not a newbie but it is my first time trying out a PC so I guess I'm a newbie at PC grows. I've done a few SCROG grows in the past but never in such a small space. Initially I only wanted to veg it in the PC for a week then flip it over to flower. It took her 5-6 days to come out of shock so I decided to veg a lil longer and I think I might regret that. I'm only a week into flower an im starting to run out of room. I still have about a week or 2 to go till she stops stretching so yea I'm a little concerned about that. You can't really tell in the pics but I have about 4-5inches from the canopy to the lights so not exspecting nothing huge to come from her. This is my lil side project so not too concerned about it, I guess u can say this is a test run. Its turning out better than I expected it would so I'm happy with it so far.


This gets into territory that is interesting and currently relevant to me, specifically, how much can we train the plants when they are in flower. With mine, I'm finding that the stems are getting thicker and less pliable, and its becoming increasingly difficult to coerce them into growing where I want them to. There seems to be a point where you just have to let them go where they're going. In very early flower (the first two weeks), I was able to keep training them though. That became critical after their first big early-flower growth surge.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 7, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> This gets into territory that is interesting and currently relevant to me, specifically, how much can we train the plants when they are in flower. With mine, I'm finding that the stems are getting thicker and less pliable, and its becoming increasingly difficult to coerce them into growing where I want them to. There seems to be a point where you just have to let them go where they're going. In very early flower (the first two weeks), I was able to keep training them though. That became critical after their first big early-flower growth surge.


After a certain point training in flower does nothing, unless you're training out of necessity (like vertical height). With strains that are pure or almost pure sativa, you'll end up with a mess of tiny budsites that make fluff instead of colas if you train to far into flower.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 7, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> After a certain point training in flower does nothing, unless you're training out of necessity (like vertical height). With strains that are pure or almost pure sativa, you'll end up with a mess of tiny budsites that make fluff instead of colas if you train to far into flower.


Yeah, I was totally thinking of necessity, like one branch that shoots up way past all the others forcing the light up and away from 90% of the plant. So far in my set-up I've been lucky and the ones that shoot have been at the edges, so I've been able to reposition the lights so that those just grow around and past them. Not good for those particular buds, but in the best interest of the collective. Again, this whole dance is mostly because I'm using CFLs and proximity is such a issue. 

As far as "fluff instead of colas" -- I'll find out in about 6 more weeks (I hope! maybe longer...?). It was a Sativa dominant plant (as I understand it) that I had to retrain two weeks into flower. Live and learn.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 7, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Yeah, I was totally thinking of necessity, like one branch that shoots up way past all the others forcing the light up and away from 90% of the plant. So far in my set-up I've been lucky and the ones that shoot have been at the edges, so I've been able to reposition the lights so that those just grow around and past them. Not good for those particular buds, but in the best interest of the collective. Again, this whole dance is mostly because I'm using CFLs and proximity is such a issue.
> 
> As far as "fluff instead of colas" -- I'll find out in about 6 more weeks (I hope! maybe longer...?). It was a Sativa dominant plant (as I understand it) that I had to retrain two weeks into flower. Live and learn.


Mine is chocolope haze which is sativa Dominant. I really like this strain/pheno type. It's a strong an hardy strain. Never really had any defiecences or problems with her. Once in full bloom she loves lots of nutes tho. I'll feed her 3 times then use just plain water then feed 3x then water ect. She seems to like it that way. All in all im really happy the way she's turning out. Can't wait to see what I pull from her in such a small space.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 7, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Yeah, I was totally thinking of necessity, like one branch that shoots up way past all the others forcing the light up and away from 90% of the plant. So far in my set-up I've been lucky and the ones that shoot have been at the edges, so I've been able to reposition the lights so that those just grow around and past them. Not good for those particular buds, but in the best interest of the collective. Again, this whole dance is mostly because I'm using CFLs and proximity is such a issue.
> 
> As far as "fluff instead of colas" -- I'll find out in about 6 more weeks (I hope! maybe longer...?). It was a Sativa dominant plant (as I understand it) that I had to retrain two weeks into flower. Live and learn.


Haha I love seeing pictures of peoples scrogs with that one tall ass pike sticking out in the middle like "Heyyy, look at me!!“

Unless you're growing something like a columbian gold, you'll be fine as far as getting fluff. I had a columbian gold lady that I trained around her planter and ran out of room vertically so I just kept training her all that way into the first 5 weeks of flower (she flowers for ~12+). I ended up with some decent colas and a canopy of fluffy buds because I had to lay a lot of main colas down. 
It's hard to see but this is the best picture I had of it. A lot of the buds in the middle tried to become their own colas but just ended up putting out tiny fluffy nugs. This was about 7 weeks in I think. The trichome production was never effected but it definitely cherry picked which sites bulked up


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 7, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Haha I love seeing pictures of peoples scrogs with that one tall ass pike sticking out in the middle like "Heyyy, look at me!!“
> 
> Unless you're growing something like a columbian gold, you'll be fine as far as getting fluff. I had a columbian gold lady that I trained around her planter and ran out of room vertically so I just kept training her all that way into the first 5 weeks of flower (she flowers for ~12+). I ended up with some decent colas and a canopy of fluffy buds because I had to lay a lot of main colas down. View attachment 3390170
> It's hard to see but this is the best picture I had of it. A lot of the buds in the middle tried to become their own colas but just ended up putting out tiny fluffy nugs. This was about 7 weeks in I think. The trichome production was never effected but it definitely cherry picked which sites bulked up


Wow! That is some radical training! But really, how could you go wrong feeding the girl donut glaze? 
The idea of flowering for 12 weeks... that'd be a long haul. I like the way you perferated the pot, I think I'll do that with some of my indoor pots b4 the next grow.

What kind of light was that under?


----------



## greatbranch (Apr 7, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> Hey everyone. I saw a post on here saying "we need more pics on this thread" so I thought I would share my micro SCROG grow in a pc. It's turning out really nice so far. I'm 1 week an 4 days into flower as of today. Let me know what u think. The last pic is what it looked liked the first day I put her in the pc.


Awwww. I just wanna pinch its little cheeks!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's some pics of my current 3 plant scrog. Using 2 gal hempy buckets with individual screens 
for each plant, grown under 250w HPS.

In order: Reserva Privada OG, Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar, and Royal Queen Critical
 
 
 

Couple shots of the whole canopy


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 8, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Here's some pics of my current 3 plant scrog. Using 2 gal hempy buckets with individual screens
> for each plant, grown under 250w HPS.


Beautifully manicured scrog. 

Being my first one, I haven't been able to force myself to trim out the under canopy as much as I should. I know its the best thing to do…. it just seems so brutal. Yours is a good example of what it should look like, and why it is functional and effective and does not (ultimately) hurt the plant.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 8, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Beautifully manicured scrog.
> 
> Being my first one, I haven't been able to force myself to trim out the under canopy as much as I should. I know its the best thing to do…. it just seems so brutal. Yours is a good example of what it should look like, and why it is functional and effective and does not (ultimately) hurt the plant.


Thanks HR. I have found that as long as the other variables are in order, cutting a plant does little to
affect vigor and growth. I take nearly 20-30% of the plant material off the week prior to flip (almost everything
under the screen), and then anything that doesn't look viable or is overcrowding over the flower stretch.

IMO any plant should be trimmed of unproductive growth, especially when doing severe training.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 8, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Wow! That is some radical training! But really, how could you go wrong feeding the girl donut glaze?
> The idea of flowering for 12 weeks... that'd be a long haul. I like the way you perferated the pot, I think I'll do that with some of my indoor pots b4 the next grow.
> 
> What kind of light was that under?


Thank you!! I've gotten a lot of compliments for it. Honestly it was just out of necessity. The first time I grew her she tripped in height when I flipped her... 

I've been waiting for someone to mention that! I figured it wasn't worth the money to pay for a planter when I could make one. Took forever to drill all the holes, but it works better than my airplanters. 

She started out under 150w watts then got bumped up to 600w the last two months of flower.


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 8, 2015)

There are some brilliant grows going on, each with their own little quirks. Really high quality stuff in here. I'll post my pics up shortly, mine are asleep at the minute. They are 4 weeks into flower and looking beautiful. 

I've not shaved too much off the bottom really, I took off any stems that wouldn't reach the top comfortably as soon as I was sure they wouldn't throughout veg. Then trimmed leaf as and when it looked dead. Plant seems happy with that, so we are getting along! 

Just a thought on the really cool micro grow. Can you not top each stem more? The snips would slow down growth and produce more bud sites?


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 8, 2015)

0james0 said:


> Just a thought on the really cool micro grow. Can you not top each stem more? The snips would slow down growth and produce more bud sites?


I was actually thinking of doing that but I read on here where they were talking about training the plant clear into flower an how it can cause the buds to be airy an fluffy instead of thick an dense so I backed off.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know what causes the plant to start producing 3 pointed leaves instead of 5-7 pointed leaves?


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 9, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> I was actually thinking of doing that but I read on here where they were talking about training the plant clear into flower an how it can cause the buds to be airy an fluffy instead of thick an dense so I backed off.


I forgot you basically went straight into 12/12, you might not have much choice, maybe don't go crazy, just a couple tops next time to see if it controls it. Keep sticking pics up as I'd love to see this one through to the end.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 9, 2015)

0james0 said:


> I forgot you basically went straight into 12/12, you might not have much choice, maybe don't go crazy, just a couple tops next time to see if it controls it. Keep sticking pics up as I'd love to see this one through to the end.


Yea I will forsure. This Saturday will be exactly 2 weeks into flower. I might wait till then to take pics. I'll do an update with pics every Saturday that way u can really see the progress it makes in just a week.


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 9, 2015)

My thoughts are to not trim too aggressively and let the plant decide, let it suck the good shit out of the leafs before I take them off when they start to yellow.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 9, 2015)

I could pretend that I did this on purpose, create an elaborate growing theory around why its the best way to grow, give it a name like "the hippie jungle scrog" (which would soon become famous on the Internet as HJS, with long threads of people hurling insults at each other as some embrace it and others trash it). Of course I'll assume I'll get "at least a pound" from it... 

But back in relative reality, much better to post this as a picture of what a scrog _should not_ look like. It's my first, I'm enjoying it and love it (no one thinks their own baby is ugly). I look forward to seeing where it goes, but the more I learn the more I realize that a bunch of string in a grid does not make it a scrog. 



Here's a short list of some things I'm aware of that I did wrong:
The scrog was too high
I waited too long to flip to 12/12
I was (still am!) afraid to trim aggressively, 
...And not educated enough to trim effectively

Comments about things that are wrong with this are welcome, a good service this site provides is to learn from each others mistakes as well as successes. 

All that said... There Will Be Bud. Yummmmm.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't trimmed anything yet. just using twist ties to hold her in certain places. I doubt she's done stretching already but she has slowed down a lot. I'll throw some pics up tonight for the hell of it.


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 9, 2015)

Human rob I just think you need to veg for a shorter time and bend and tie them more aggressively during veg and the first few weeks of flower/ stretch. 

Get a bigger net and grow more bud!


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 9, 2015)

0james0 said:


> Human rob I just think you need to veg for a shorter time and bend and tie them more aggressively during veg and the first few weeks of flower/ stretch.
> 
> Get a bigger net and grow more bud!


Thanks. Trying to get the plants as big as I possibly could, seemed like a good idea at the time. An important lesson learned -- when less is better.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 9, 2015)

0james0 said:


> I forgot you basically went straight into 12/12, you might not have much choice, maybe don't go crazy, just a couple tops next time to see if it controls it. Keep sticking pics up as I'd love to see this one through to the end.


Here's an update for Ya.


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking good, still looks like there is room to bend under the wire for the tallest bits too. Wait until its dry before doing any big bends so it doesn't snap!


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 11, 2015)

I know I just did an update but from now on it will be weekly (every Saturday) to get an idea of how much she grows and develops in a week.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 18, 2015)

*Week 3 update*

Starting to see the buds take shape and starting to get frosty.


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 20, 2015)

They look really good, going to be a massive yield for the space used.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 20, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has done something like this before but I've been experimenting with these rolling mini SCROG planters I've built. They are simply 2'x2' moving dollies with PVC pipes attached with sets of holes drilled for height adjustment on dowel pins. Looped some hemp cord in a grid to form the SCROG net & stapled chicken wire across the bottom to support up to a 15g smart pot. Working great so far - this pic is from a few weeks ago but the net has mostly filled out now & plants were flipped lady week- I'll update when the buds are formed. These roll-a-SCROG planters sure make cleaning the grow room & moving plants around to water them a snap; I give them a 1/4 turn every day for even light in the canopy


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 20, 2015)

My current grow. Left: Blue Kush. Right: Super Lemon Haze. 190w Area 51 with 8 supplemental Cree 10w bulbs.

Sent from my XT1254 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Day 35 250w hempy scrog


----------



## Richard Drysift (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's some better pics of the roll-a-SCROGs- planning to build several more- thanks for looking


----------



## SnotNazi (Apr 25, 2015)

Been awhile since I posted here but I have a question I'm hoping you guys can help me with since this is my first attempt at LST, topping, and SCROGing... Below are some photos of my girls as of tonight. My two main tops are clearly visible and well on their way of set 3 or 4 of their true leaves. My question is - is this the point where I tie down the two main side fans and the two main tops? Wait for them to straighten up then top one more time and repeat - minus topping again for a third time....?  

Again, any help would be greatly appreciated guys, as this is my first attempt.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 25, 2015)

SnotNazi said:


> Been awhile since I posted here but I have a question I'm hoping you guys can help me with since this is my first attempt at LST, topping, and SCROGing... Below are some photos of my girls as of tonight. My two main tops are clearly visible and well on their way of set 3 or 4 of their true leaves. My question is - is this the point where I tie down the two main side fans and the two main tops? Wait for them to straighten up then top one more time and repeat - minus topping again for a third time....?View attachment 3403691View attachment 3403692 View attachment 3403693 View attachment 3403694
> 
> Again, any help would be greatly appreciated guys, as this is my first attempt.


Start to bend the 2 tops down then wait 2-3 more nodes an top again then tie down again an so on till your satisfied with it. Tie down the big fan leaves if there in the way but if not leave them alone. Hope this helps.


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 25, 2015)

* Update on PC grow*
Week 4 day 28 of 12/12
Strain-Chocolope

Looking absolutely amazing. I can't wait to smoke her. She smells great an super sticky. Lots of photos.
*         View attachment 3403747 *


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 25, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> * Update on PC grow*
> Week 4 day 28 of 12/12
> Strain-Chocolope
> 
> ...


Are you running synthetic nutrients? It looks like you've got that "claw" going on from a slight toxicity


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's an update on my multiple strain organic super soil scrog. Damn that's a mouthful lol. From the left going right I have a Columbian Gold, Yunnan, Strawberry Blue, Scotts og, 4 different Phenotypes of Gorilla Glue 4 x starkiller og, a b52, and another Scotts. They're getting flipped on the 1st of next month.


----------



## crawlintbss (Apr 25, 2015)

First time scrogger here and i love it!

400w HPS - 3x3x6 Tent - Scrubber

First round was 4 plants grown normally and it was tedious and annoying. I came across scrogging and love building shit so figured id build me a screen and try it out on round 2. No moving pots out and such to water.

400w mh/hps
3x3x6 tent
Random bag seed
6 gal pot w/ FFOF w/ perlite

Started with 4 plants and picked best out of the 4. 1 stayed nice and low while the others grew to fast so i killed em off and threw 1 into my 6gal pot with some FFOF soil. day temps 72-79 nite 70-68. Water/feed/water/feed schedule every 2 days 3ml Tiger Bloom. Topped once. 

Think its came out pretty good so far. On week 7. currently still feeding every other watering with Tiger bloom 2-8-4 and im beginning to get some foxtailing. Is this more genetic or possibly due to TB having a bit too much P this late in the flowering? too close to light? I can move to my Botanicare Pro Bloom that is 2-3-5. I feel she still has maybe another 2-3 weeks. Last grow i cut all plants down to early due to stopping feeding to early and plant yellowing out as well. So Im waiting for my 60x loupe to come this week. Not bad for my first time i feel. outer edge of the screen is all nice fat 8+ inch colas building and the center is a ton of nice little 4" ones. next round ill do a bit better with the center. it was mostly side braching that reached up last minute to the screen. 

Any input on the foxtailing would be great. Last grow i had same issue with 1 plant doing the fox tailing as well. 

Pics!

 week 1 w/ screen

 

 week 3

 

 week 7

 
 

Much love scroggers!


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 26, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Are you running synthetic nutrients? It looks like you've got that "claw" going on from a slight toxicity


Yes I'm using a gift pack from Technaflora B.C. Nutes (recipe for success).
 
Alot of the "clawing" is from the heat from the bulbs atleast I think. The leaves are nice an green with no disfiguring/ yellowing an a slight leave tip burn. Always water with pH:6.4-6.6. Last watering was lastnight with PPM:800 little over half strength on nutes.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 26, 2015)

Ahhh the lights could be the culprit, you're correct. 


IIGHOSTII said:


> Yes I'm using a gift pack from Technaflora B.C. Nutes (recipe for success).
> View attachment 3404614
> Alot of the "clawing" is from the heat from the bulbs atleast I think. The leaves are nice an green with no disfiguring/ yellowing an a slight leave tip burn. Always water with pH:6.4-6.6. Last watering was lastnight with PPM:800 little over half strength on nutes.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2015)

Pulled the girls out for a shot out of the HPS.

Back - Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar
Front/Left - Royal Queen Critical
Front/Right - Reserva Privado OG Kush


----------



## 0james0 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine are down on Friday. 48 hours of dark now, it's a nice feeling. All the leaves have gone yellow, I like that. Looks cool and I know the plant has sucked all the nutes from itself that it could. 

I'll grab some pics soon, going to be a decent yield I think and looks like good smoke. I'm proud anyway, hoping it will be my PB.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Apr 30, 2015)

I did a regular grow. A scrog. And a vert all in one grow. Due to fire inspection. And even dabbled with led lighting and digital ballast with dimmer.
Next grow im gonna scrog untill they get wide then do a vertical in 4 times the space


----------



## IIGHOSTII (May 1, 2015)

mr.smileyface said:


> I did a regular grow. A scrog. And a vert all in one grow. Due to fire inspection. And even dabbled with led lighting and digital ballast with dimmer.
> Next grow im gonna scrog untill they get wide then do a vertical in 4 times the space


They look great man nice job. Did u add the vert light latter in the grow or something?


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 1, 2015)

For the last two weeks i ran vert. I put a fan to the bulb point up towards filter. I put digi thermoniter closest to the bulb with 300w led hitting them overhead on a angle. All my fans have dimmer settings and so does my hps/mh bulb. 
Took the bubba to day 64 flushed for three weeks


----------



## IIGHOSTII (May 1, 2015)

What strain was it.


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 1, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> What strain was it.


Look up. 
Im starting a new strain in coco called SK. Gonna be doing multi feeds. Just braught them home


----------



## 0james0 (May 2, 2015)

So here they are, after a few days of dark and no water, the leaves look destroyed, but actually made pruning them easier and the buds had swollen in that time, so mission accomplished!

Another thing I like about SCROG is that the net makes a great place to dry it all on!


----------



## IIGHOSTII (May 2, 2015)

0james0 said:


> View attachment 3409353 View attachment 3409354 View attachment 3409355 View attachment 3409356 View attachment 3409357 View attachment 3409358 View attachment 3409359 View attachment 3409360
> 
> So here they are, after a few days of dark and no water, the leaves look destroyed, but actually made pruning them easier and the buds had swollen in that time, so mission accomplished!
> 
> Another thing I like about SCROG is that the net makes a great place to dry it all on!


Hey man I would dry them in complete darkness. The potency goes down when they are dying with a light on them. Could of just been from your camera but it looked like u had a light on above them.


----------



## 0james0 (May 3, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> Hey man I would dry them in complete darkness. The potency goes down when they are dying with a light on them. Could of just been from your camera but it looked like u had a light on above them.


The light is there, but it's not on, think I put it on quickly for a couple pics


----------



## IIGHOSTII (May 3, 2015)

0james0 said:


> The light is there, but it's not on, think I put it on quickly for a couple pics


Oh got Ya. Nice harvest man. U going to do another round once those are dry?


----------



## 0james0 (May 4, 2015)

IIGHOSTII said:


> Oh got Ya. Nice harvest man. U going to do another round once those are dry?


I will do, but having a few months off. Looking to sell our house and can't do that with a massive grow room going on! 

my PB off two plants was about 18oz, I think this will beat it, so I should have plenty of smoke to keep me going for a while!


----------



## Midwest Weedist (May 4, 2015)

Here's an update on my multiple strain 600 watt scrog. 
I'm in the 3rd day of flower. From left to right the strains are Yunnan, Strawberry Blue, Scotts og, 4 different gg4 x starkiller og phenos, B52, and another Scotts. Apologies for the hps being on


----------



## cc2012 (May 4, 2015)

Well I thought I'd throw up a couple of PICS of me 1st ScroG Grow(Strawberry Blue)...still Vegging, Still alive...but unsure about the crowded growth in the middle? Started getting rid of some of the Lower,lower growth that ain't going anywhere..







atb


----------



## greatbranch (May 10, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Well I thought I'd throw up a couple of PICS of me 1st ScroG Grow(Strawberry Blue)...still Vegging, Still alive...but unsure about the crowded growth in the middle? Started getting rid of some of the Lower,lower growth that ain't going anywhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We finally GOT you, huh, CC? Glad to see you giving it a go! The strawberry blue was tasty in my experience. It's often hard to tell - how high from the top of your pots is your screen and what size are your pots and screen? (look to be about 5L?)


----------



## Midwest Weedist (May 11, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Well I thought I'd throw up a couple of PICS of me 1st ScroG Grow(Strawberry Blue)...still Vegging, Still alive...but unsure about the crowded growth in the middle? Started getting rid of some of the Lower,lower growth that ain't going anywhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your center is getting crowded, try your hand at supercropping. It works well at slowing center growth down, while letting the outside / lower nodes catch up. Makes massive knuckles that can push a lot of nutrients to your future colas too!


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

currently topped my plants from the fifth node to the second,

if things go as planned then ill sex my plants and stake them up with bamboo and use string and or a net to create a even more even canopy then topping alone will create with 4 plants under my one 600w

looking to create a level canopy of large colas  love seeing them fill out after working so hard on them all


----------



## Animaltpfr (May 17, 2015)

First time using a screen to grow. I am wondering now that I have little buds growing do I continue bending over and under the screen or is this spread out enough for two plants?


----------



## greatbranch (May 17, 2015)

Animaltpfr said:


> First time using a screen to grow. I am wondering now that I have little buds growing do I continue bending over and under the screen or is this spread out enough for two plants?


I would stop unless you are confined as far as space. It will fill in some, but you won't get much more. You want to fill the screen more or less before you start flowering.

Just prior to flip.



And After


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I would stop unless you are confined as far as space. It will fill in some, but you won't get much more. You want to fill the screen more or less before you start flowering.
> 
> Just prior to flip.
> View attachment 3420548
> ...


your photos look like an ideal scrog brother

nice and filled out just right then flip 12/12


----------



## greatbranch (May 17, 2015)

Wait longer until you flip, and you will get this after you find a very special girl
View attachment 3420558


Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> your photos look like an ideal scrog brother
> 
> nice and filled out just right then flip 12/12


Thanks - I just happened to have the before and after photos of the same plant. Patience and finding the right strain is key. I think what @Animaltpfr is REALLY looking for takes a week or so more patience on the veg side.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 17, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> Wait longer until you flip, and you will get this after you find a very special girl
> View attachment 3420558
> 
> Thanks - I just happened to have the before and after photos of the same plant. Patience and finding the right strain is key. I think what @Animaltpfr is REALLY looking for takes a week or so more patience on the veg side.
> View attachment 3420563


yeah next time I scrog ill be sure include that extra week to make the difference

seems like patience is huge in growing mmj rushed little steps affect yield quality everything so much happy gardening my friends !


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2015)

Nearing the end of this grow. Day 62 of flower. Purple Cheddar, OG Kush and Critical.


----------



## Animaltpfr (May 20, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> I would stop unless you are confined as far as space. It will fill in some, but you won't get much more. You want to fill the screen more or less before you start flowering.
> 
> Just prior to flip.
> View attachment 3420548
> ...


Thanks @greatbranch yours looks excellent. I had decided to create the screen after the plants were already in the first couple days of 12/12 so next time I'll take your advice and veg them for atleast two weeks and then flip it.


----------



## greatbranch (May 20, 2015)

Happy Hump Day! Took some decent shots the past couple of days!

Northern Light Blue - day 47


Cotton Candy - day 43 (a ScrOG keeper)


----------



## greatbranch (May 20, 2015)

Animaltpfr said:


> Thanks @greatbranch yours looks excellent. I had decided to create the screen after the plants were already in the first couple days of 12/12 so next time I'll take your advice and veg them for atleast two weeks and then flip it.


How is your screen attached? Is it attached to your tent poles? 

What size is your tent?


----------



## IIGHOSTII (May 20, 2015)

Here's a update of my lil scrog in a 110w PC week7 day 50 of flower.


----------



## cc2012 (May 31, 2015)

Is that a PC Case ScroG ^^^^ Awesome!!


----------



## cc2012 (May 31, 2015)

greatbranch said:


> We finally GOT you, huh, CC? Glad to see you giving it a go! The strawberry blue was tasty in my experience. It's often hard to tell - how high from the top of your pots is your screen and what size are your pots and screen? (look to be about 5L?)


Hiya GreatBranch, Yeah had to give it a go, tbh though methinks tha S.B. is a bit Slow for ScroG?? could just be me though..Size of gap between Pot top and Screen is about 8" i think, and the Screen is 30" x 40" I will double check in a bit,could be wrong..think I made Screen (a) to Big (b) to Low? may adapt it for next ScroG.. nearly forgot the Girls are in 10L Pots.

atb

Well Today is *Day 97* of Veg

Gave both Ladies 500ml of Silicone and 500ml of Magne Cal+ tbh I'm thinking of flipping to 12/12 by the end of the next Week?







My Pictures are normally shite,So apologises folks.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 31, 2015)

looking good my mate, hold off on flipping, until your net is a little fuller. Things to come in the next couple of weeks; As your tops continue up through your netting, wait until the net is 90% full and at least 2 inch of growth is up past the net. It should only be another week or so. When they are at this stage; strip out ALL growth under the net. Raise your light slightly to reduce shock when you see your tops growing again, pull your light lower and flip.
I hope this makes sense. These adds are messing up my phone


----------



## reddan1981 (May 31, 2015)

ugorg's No name.
5 plants (one removed for photo)
1000w dimmed to 750w
1.5 x 1.5 roof qube (guerrilla grower)


----------



## cc2012 (May 31, 2015)

That ^^^ Looks Sweet!! Yeah I will leave for a bit longer, just thinking its mostly(well nearly 2thirds full) though growth towards the Front of Screen and the Right of Screen could do with a little more growth? but I ain't got a Clue tbh.. hopefully over the next 9 days? will fill up some more? will be giving a neem oil spray Today or Tomorrow? then mighty wash in 3 days then neem oil again..something Like this anyways..want to be doubly sure ain't got Bugs before I flip and from what I've read can also treat with neem for 1st couple weeks of Flowering..


----------



## reddan1981 (May 31, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> That ^^^ Looks Sweet!! Yeah I will leave for a bit longer, just thinking its mostly(well nearly 2thirds full) though growth towards the Front of Screen and the Right of Screen could do with a little more growth? but I ain't got a Clue tbh.. hopefully over the next 9 days? will fill up some more? will be giving a neem oil spray Today or Tomorrow? then mighty wash in 3 days then neem oil again..something Like this anyways..want to be doubly sure ain't got Bugs before I flip and from what I've read can also treat with neem for 1st couple weeks of Flowering..


spot on. Remember don't worry about filling every net hole (yours is 2inch x 2inch holes I'm assuming) you will find those buds that have the most light AND airflow around them, will be the best, so try to avoid crowding them. This pictures were ones I found on an old memory card, I rarely take photos this was my 2nd scrog? I'm on about my 10th one now, lol. Plus I've upgraded 2.4m2


----------



## greatbranch (May 31, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Hiya GreatBranch, Yeah had to give it a go, tbh though methinks tha S.B. is a bit Slow for ScroG?? could just be me though..Size of gap between Pot top and Screen is about 8" i think, and the Screen is 30" x 40" I will double check in a bit,could be wrong..think I made Screen (a) to Big (b) to Low? may adapt it for next ScroG.. nearly forgot the Girls are in 10L Pots.
> 
> atb
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are still trying, CC! The photos in my posts on the previous page were of SB. She does alright, but I filled to about 60% before I flipped. She honestly didn't stretch that much for a 75/25. Your space is slightly larger than mine. Patience and veg time will fix you right up. I wouldn't worry so much about overcrowding. It's a good problem to have, but to each their own.
Edit: This is Cotton Candy another 75/25 that you've grown that I flipped at the same 60%


----------



## cc2012 (May 31, 2015)

Cheers Red an GB, I've just been back to mine..and did a quick measurement of ScroG Screen it is >

38"(96.5cm) Wide x 30"(76.2cm) Deep

The gap between Top of 10L Pots to the Screen is 8"(20.3cm) and the squares on net are indeed 2".

I will thin out some more of the under screen Growth again later. Waiting to flip em is killing me..well it ain't...but I can't wait to see em flowering.

atb


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Jun 2, 2015)

I was going to do an update on here but I have already harvested it. If u wanna check out the updates for week8-9/harvest visit this link. Page 3&4. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/pc-grow.864769/


----------



## greatbranch (Jun 2, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Cheers Red an GB, I've just been back to mine..and did a quick measurement of ScroG Screen it is >
> 
> 38"(96.5cm) Wide x 30"(76.2cm) Deep
> 
> ...


You are a bit close with your screen. If you have the flexibility and space, I'd up it a couple inches next go round. It will always be a challenge to fill the middle if you are too close, but since you have more than one plant, it won't hurt you too badly. This time, I'd wait until you are about 65-70% full at the screen, then flip - keep tucking until you start getting flowers, then let it go. As always with our hobby, the patience always pays off.


----------



## cc2012 (Jun 2, 2015)

Cheers GB, I did think it was a little close(Low) will make a new set of Legs for it once this Grow done, gotta prune a little more later(getting crowded!!) But will take couple of before and after pics. I know one improvement I will make next time round and that is What I think I've seen in your Grows(and a few others) though I completely forgot to do which was to Stake(mainline??) the main stems out after Topping/FiM in a + arrangement IF that makes sense..?? 

bit baked..smoking a nice bit of Dutch Passion Blackberry Kush(Auto) very nice..must do again...or maybe just do the Fem version and ScroG...hmmm


----------



## greatbranch (Jun 3, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Cheers GB, I did think it was a little close(Low) will make a new set of Legs for it once this Grow done, gotta prune a little more later(getting crowded!!) But will take couple of before and after pics. I know one improvement I will make next time round and that is What I think I've seen in your Grows(and a few others) though I completely forgot to do which was to Stake(mainline??) the main stems out after Topping/FiM in a + arrangement IF that makes sense..??
> 
> bit baked..smoking a nice bit of Dutch Passion Blackberry Kush(Auto) very nice..must do again...or maybe just do the Fem version and ScroG...hmmm


Makes sense, but I speak baked. I top for 4 mains when they hit about 6 or 7 nodes tall just to have some type of even distribution, but I don't go snip crazy. It's all about changing the apical dominance. It CAN be done without topping at all. I wish there was more organized (and reliable) strain information with regard to traits: vigor, growth structure, etc. Some do not like to be messed with at all. 

I have a couple of autos I might try tossing some water on. Have you noticed any difference in potency?


----------



## cc2012 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cheers GB, Yes and No..bean very impressed with some Autos, though not ALL, the DP Blackberry Kush is a very,very nice smoke, just trying remember other Autos I've done.. the KC45's I've done were a waste of Time(still got 5 going in Missus Greenhouse) cream of the crop:Cash Cropper was ok, idk? still trying to find the best ones for me.. But the three I have nearing finish are looking good, All DP beans.. Euforia, Ultimate, and another Blackberry Kush(these are beautiful,can't stress that enough) The Euforia I think would be a good choice for either 12/12 from seed or ScroG..idk? I am going to be running all 3 again 2 x each in different setups..pretty impressed with all three.. think the Euforia is pretty much all Sativa..

will also(if germs) be running a plain ole Euforia Fem maybe for next ScroG if not or maybe and the BB Kush

atb

Pics later, Still think got to much Growth going on in middle...pretty sure is my fault for not pegging out into a cross shape and training more to begin with? will change Height size for next Grow.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

Few pics for you all


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 3, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Few pics for you all View attachment 3433136View attachment 3433137 View attachment 3433139


great set up. Similar to my own. Is that critical Kush?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

Pure power plant


----------



## cc2012 (Jun 3, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Few pics for you all View attachment 3433136View attachment 3433137 View attachment 3433139


That's Awesome!! How do you manage to get to the back areas.. for maintenance and guiding em and such.. .makes mine Look like Shoe Box Grow!! again just Wow!!

edit: Same as DP Power Plant? been reading some Good things about that Strain..


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

that one yielded me 7 3/4 pound of bud and 3/4 pound of hash here is another


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

5 x 15 tables are about 4 1/2 - 5 feet high lots of crawling lol 
when training i lift plants are in 34 - 43 gallon totes  and lower tables lean move branches wider


----------



## greatbranch (Jun 3, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> 5 x 15 tables are about 4 1/2 - 5 feet high lots of crawling lol
> when training i lift plants are in 34 - 43 gallon totes View attachment 3433231 and lower tables lean move branches wider


Nice. I envy the space, but not the work involved. It'd be an exercise to try an figure out WTF to do with 8 lbs. USE is the ONE thing I'm EXTREMELY efficient at, though. I'd manage 

You're not hand watering those totes, are you? I just assumed you were using flood tables until I took another look at your photos. Double kudos if you don't have any automatic watering situation.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 3, 2015)

Hand watering and bunch of other plants 2 weeks old being trained already  eventually transplanted into big totes


----------



## jamesthefarmer (Jun 4, 2015)

skunkyhead said:


> with co2 how often should you vent?


as little as possible, just be careful to not build up to much humidity


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Jun 10, 2015)

Few pictures of the newest grow. Trying to scrog a dwc. Barney's Farm Cookies Kush. Grown under LED.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 18, 2015)

What's up scroggers long time no see, here's what's been getting ready in veg... Preparing to lower the floating scrog

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Jun 26, 2015)

Quick little picture update - installed a second screen for some support when they stretch through. This is from the day it was flipped to flower. Also moved from a 5 gal to a 10 gal bucket as it was drinking all the water in 2 days and the roots were almost the size of the whole 5 gal bucket.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jun 27, 2015)

First try at a scrog. Couldn't find anything to fit my dwc buckets so I had to custom it up. Frame is made of 1/2" cpvc, 1/4" nylon nuts and bolts and 1/4" neoprene washers to block the light from coming in and to make the whole lid and frame unitized. One on inside and outside. Screen is made of twine for easy removal as I defoliate and hang the whole plant.
        
From about 2 weeks of veg thru to day 40 from flip.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 30, 2015)

Getting scroggy with it

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Jul 2, 2015)

12 days into flower. May have a hermie issue so used Dutch master Reverse as a preventative measure. Trimmed it up a bit more tonight to open it up.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 6, 2015)

About to hit flower in less than a week

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cc2012 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well Me Strawberry Blue(x2) are still Alive(No Thanks to Me!!!) had a little bit of an accident.. was Lucky really,REALLY Lucky!! This happened on the 06-11-15

























Well I was concerned with their being too much "Middle Growth" well it ain't a Problem anymore... another Plus being I didn't burn Me Flat down!!

atb


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 10, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Well Me Strawberry Blue(x2) are still Alive(No Thanks to Me!!!) had a little bit of an accident.. was Lucky really,REALLY Lucky!! This happened on the 06-11-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking hell, is every one alright?


----------



## greatbranch (Jul 10, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Well Me Strawberry Blue(x2) are still Alive(No Thanks to Me!!!) had a little bit of an accident.. was Lucky really,REALLY Lucky!! This happened on the 06-11-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is fire...lol. Sorry, CC, I couldn't resist. I am so glad you didn't have a worse situation! Lucky!


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 10, 2015)

when I was younger I came back to my mums stoned out my box, I only turned the flipping chip pan on and forgot it didn't I. Burned the house to bits......... Lol


----------



## cc2012 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm good(it was GB, it was LoL!!) tbh It could have been a lot, lot worse.. So I think I was Lucky!! and now I'm Paranoid and pretty much check everything 3x before leaving my place.. and amazingly The Girls just recovered and carried on Growing..













These Pictures are from Last Night and I think, after another Prune or Two and one more Week I will be ready to flip em.. .What do You reckon peeps. ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 11, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> Yeah I'm good(it was GB, it was LoL!!) tbh It could have been a lot, lot worse.. So I think I was Lucky!! and now I'm Paranoid and pretty much check everything 3x before leaving my place.. and amazingly The Girls just recovered and carried on Growing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yer that sounds like the plan.


----------



## cc2012 (Jul 11, 2015)

cheers reddan, I will be really happy once we start to see some Flowers.. Been going a while this Grow, and being My 1st ScroG..idk? I've seen the pictures of other peeps and just can't wait.. Tbh! Like a BiG Kid in Sweet Shop.. I won't disappear again..And will keep everyone Posted..

atb


----------



## greendave (Jul 15, 2015)

0james0 said:


> View attachment 3409353 View attachment 3409354 View attachment 3409355 View attachment 3409356 View attachment 3409357 View attachment 3409358 View attachment 3409359 View attachment 3409360
> 
> So here they are, after a few days of dark and no water, the leaves look destroyed, but actually made pruning them easier and the buds had swollen in that time, so mission accomplished!
> 
> Another thing I like about SCROG is that the net makes a great place to dry it all on!


From the looks of the color of your leaves I'd say NOW THATS HOW YOU FLUSH A PLANT nice job.


----------



## AutoBerry (Jul 20, 2015)

I am working on my first scrog, I want big girls so I am trying to decide on cloth pots between 7 an 15 gallons, I want to scrog 4 ak47s and 4 kens gdp on a 15 by 8 ft screen. I have elected to run a 1000 watt hps and a 1000 watt 7200k MH for the veg and two ho hps for the flower. I was worried about moisture retention due to the big pots so I have also purchased an AC that has a built in dehumidifier. I heard the GDP prefer cooler temps and running 2000 watts of light in this room will raise the temp, however I have the lights running closed loop where they draw air from outside and push it outside never disturbing the air in the room, as I may want to add a co2 system in the near future. Does this sound like a good set up? I will be running all the recommended nutes from TechnaFlora and will be monitoring by meter the PH and water hardness of input and runoff I will be growing in botanicares cocogro, any feedback is appreciated, the room is fairly large painted white from top to bottom I can post pics if anyone wants to see , but I'm waiting on my ac to show up Wednesday along with my 6"intake and exhaust vents for my lights.


woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


g


----------



## greatbranch (Jul 21, 2015)

AutoBerry said:


> I am working on my first scrog, I want big girls so I am trying to decide on cloth pots between 7 an 15 gallons, I want to scrog 4 ak47s and 4 kens gdp on a 15 by 8 ft screen. I have elected to run a 1000 watt hps and a 1000 watt 7200k MH for the veg and two ho hps for the flower. I was worried about moisture retention due to the big pots so I have also purchased an AC that has a built in dehumidifier. I heard the GDP prefer cooler temps and running 2000 watts of light in this room will raise the temp, however I have the lights running closed loop where they draw air from outside and push it outside never disturbing the air in the room, as I may want to add a co2 system in the near future. Does this sound like a good set up? I will be running all the recommended nutes from TechnaFlora and will be monitoring by meter the PH and water hardness of input and runoff I will be growing in botanicares cocogro, any feedback is appreciated, the room is fairly large painted white from top to bottom I can post pics if anyone wants to see , but I'm waiting on my ac to show up Wednesday along with my 6"intake and exhaust vents for my lights.
> 
> g


@woodsmantoker has been missing in action for a little while, but welcome! You will get some good feedback here. Not to sound like a jerk, but your setup sounds like it would grow plants - about all anyone will be able to tell you. Plant distribution, screen height, and TRAINING will be what you need to focus on - read up. Think of it like you describing the engine in your lowrider in a lowrider forum. Sounds like it runs, but it's a car  
With your description, I think heat and humidity will be your worst enemies, but it sounds like you know that already. Good luck!


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's an update of the Barney's Farm Cookies Kush. It is 31 days into flower under a Mars Hydro 900w. Aiming to go 60 days. Green Planet nutrients. First time running DWC. Second grow but dd a scrog the first time. Now for the pics


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 26, 2015)

At day 14 12/12... Critical cheese

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 28, 2015)

Dose anyone here have a scrog setup with aero ?


----------



## Finster12 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello fellow scroggers ! First time grower and scrogger here ! I wanted to ask a pretty simple question which I have been reading about a lot but have found a lot of different information. How long do i let my babys relax after lollipopping before i switch to 12/12. Just wanted all your opinins! 

Stay high friends


----------



## Finster12 (Aug 2, 2015)

First day of flower! What do u guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 2, 2015)

Finster12 said:


> Hello fellow scroggers ! First time grower and scrogger here ! I wanted to ask a pretty simple question which I have been reading about a lot but have found a lot of different information. How long do i let my babys relax after lollipopping before i switch to 12/12. Just wanted all your opinins!
> 
> Stay high friends


Some people give it a week... , my babies don't get stressed of I do it before day 14 of 12/12

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 2, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> Dose anyone here have a scrog setup with aero ?


My clones start in Aero..end up in rdwc... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 2, 2015)

Well just a Quick Update, The Strawberry Blue is @ Day 160 and Day 07 of 12/12. ...Yup still Alive!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

My greenhouse SCOG
 
Sfv og 
 
GG4
 
Cherry pie


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2015)

You've got some bushes! Check out my critical cheese and 1 white strawberry skunk

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2015)

Just so folks don't think ALL screens need to be flat;


----------



## onemansmokeshow (Aug 9, 2015)

Update on the cookies kush. Day 49


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice, I'm getting ready to order, and cookies Kush is next up, looking great!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

looking good guys. mine have started the stretch and will be adding the 6 ft high screen this week. looking for 8-10 footers this year so not to bad for moving cross country this march. will have the indoor scog going very soon too. .


----------



## Finster12 (Aug 16, 2015)

guys i need help big time ! i vegged way too long with way too many plants in a small 120cmx120cm tent ! and im having a freaking hard time watering my plants! they are in soil ! any ideas how to water the plants without getting water on my buds ? I'll post pictures later on when the lights go on ! all the help will be appreciated guys !


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 16, 2015)

Finster12 said:


> guys i need help big time ! i vegged way too long with way too many plants in a small 120cmx120cm tent ! and im having a freaking hard time watering my plants! they are in soil ! any ideas how to water the plants without getting water on my buds ? I'll post pictures later on when the lights go on ! all the help will be appreciated guys !


Use something like a PVC curved connector. Guide it down in several areas and pour through it.


----------



## cc2012 (Aug 17, 2015)

Just a Quick Pic Update, taken Tonight at lights on(9pm) Well the two little ladies are starting to make Me smile every-time I open the Cupboard door now.. ..





Well still awake and back @my place, So got my little Red book in front of Me and thought I'd add a little info:

Day 176 / Day 22 of 12/12 still giving them the PoundLand Nutes, 1L every 2-3 Days G/B/PK, will probably only give em Grow for next couple of feeds then switch to just Bloom and PK Boost..any input on this be Great.

atb


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2015)

Scrogtastic baybay

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Aug 19, 2015)

Fixing to do my first scrog hope it goes well tired of my plants falling down


----------



## ThaProdiG (Aug 19, 2015)

whats the latest you fellas have thrown a screen down?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2015)

Day 14 and I let her finish stretching the last week... But it's best before flip and flipping at about 75% fullness

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Darth Vapour (Aug 19, 2015)

my out door shoots o groten  first plant is 4 feet tall 5 feet wide and working on it being 8 feet long 
other plant is 8 feet tall and pretty much same wide


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## onemansmokeshow (Aug 29, 2015)

Harvest update on the cookies kush scrog. 1 plant, dwc, Mars hydro LED and green planet nutrients. 9 ounces dry weight before going in 
the jars


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Harvest update on the cookies kush scrog. 1 plant, dwc, Mars hydro LED and green planet nutrients. 9 ounces dry weight before going in
> the jars
> 
> View attachment 3488632View attachment 3488633 View attachment 3488634 View attachment 3488635


Nice looking buds man great job.


I add my second screen to my greenhouse and have been working on getting the garage ready for a indoor scog.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 29, 2015)

Great colours on the bud, nice waiting on that smoke report

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 1, 2015)

My Two Little Ladies, Pics are from tonight. I have been steadily removing some of the under Net growth and some of th growth above the screen.. still bit more to remove methinks.


----------



## Humanrob (Sep 2, 2015)

Haven't been on this thread in a while. About a year ago I did my first scrog and was really happy with the results. 

This time around I had three plants and a 4x2 space... it's a long story, the plants vegged a long time in small pots and were transplanted, topped, and scrogged (in this case bending their thin selves just about in half) all at once. It was then switched to 12/12 within about 10 days. I did a lot of careful and gentle weaving and positioning along the way. Poor planning left me with few options, so I did the best I could with what I had.

The bottom line is that I'm wondering if there is any such thing as too dense a scrog? Is this enough foliage as to be counter productive? Scrolling back just a few pages here and scanning the pictures, I'm going to guess the answer is "No" -- it's not too much of a good thing?

This is two weeks since I flipped to 12/12, and these are running under two Optic 120's.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 2, 2015)

Well if it's too out of control it almost causes you to have to lollipop higher up because otherwise what's in the dense leaf clusters will be larfy

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 2, 2015)

What's up im doing my first scrog and i was thinking of flipping the girls in a couple days what so you guys think. One side is ghost og and the white the other is las vegas bubba kush and purple urkle


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

My greenhouse screen is flowering nicely now, and have the indoor finally getting a sreen this weekend. I have them all bent over already


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

This years Scrog


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 15, 2015)

First scrog of many


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice scog everyone! I have to finish blocking the door tomorrow and flip thursday or friday

Greenhouse scog


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 18, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> What's up im doing my first scrog and i was thinking of flipping the girls in a couple days what so you guys think. One side is ghost og and the white the other is las vegas bubba kush and purple urkle


did you flip these to flower when you posted this? or did you end up letting the screen fill up more? Post a pic of now, would love to see!


----------



## MammothGrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while. About a year ago I did my first scrog and was really happy with the results.
> 
> This time around I had three plants and a 4x2 space... it's a long story, the plants vegged a long time in small pots and were transplanted, topped, and scrogged (in this case bending their thin selves just about in half) all at once. It was then switched to 12/12 within about 10 days. I did a lot of careful and gentle weaving and positioning along the way. Poor planning left me with few options, so I did the best I could with what I had.
> 
> ...


interesting lights you have there! you can always defoliate a bit to let light get to more bud sites


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Sep 21, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> View attachment 3448218 View attachment 3448220 View attachment 3448222 Quick little picture update - installed a second screen for some support when they stretch through. This is from the day it was flipped to flower. Also moved from a 5 gal to a 10 gal bucket as it was drinking all the water in 2 days and the roots were almost the size of the whole 5 gal bucket.


What Lamp are you using mate?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2015)

Day one of 10\14 trying to finish theses before i get my lease terminated with out cause. Seems the new neighbors that will be moving in are offended by me growing.
This is the offending scog


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 26, 2015)

Week 8 flower of my little indoor scrog under 2 cree cxa3070 cobs


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice


----------



## BigBudE (Nov 1, 2015)

onemansmokeshow said:


> Harvest update on the cookies kush scrog. 1 plant, dwc, Mars hydro LED and green planet nutrients. 9 ounces dry weight before going in
> the jars
> 
> View attachment 3488632View attachment 3488633 View attachment 3488634 View attachment 3488635


Very Very nice. what strain are they? Cookies Kush? Where can I get the seeds?
Thanks and that was a great grow.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 1, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> The bottom line is that I'm wondering if there is any such thing as too dense a scrog? Is this enough foliage as to be counter productive? Scrolling back just a few pages here and scanning the pictures, I'm going to guess the answer is "No" -- it's not too much of a good thing?


I'm going to answer my own question, now that this run has finished. The answer is *YES*, there is such a thing as a scrog that is too dense. The plants suffered, the scrog was overcrowded and weak, the buds were small. Lesson learned. That was my third indoor grow (each cycle I've had two spaces). I've worked on soil, lights, temps and humidity, and now I've come to understand that for optimal overall health, a plant also simply needs a certain amount of space to be. 

Initially when I got into scrogs, it was because I was working with CFLs and I wanted a flat even canopy. My understanding was that part of the theory is that if you spread your plants horizontally, more of the lower/side buds have a chance to become viable because they get more direct light. The idea was the more bud sights the better. 

I've found that works to a degree. In the future, if I use a scrog it will be more to separate and widen the plant -- similar to what well done LST'ing would do -- and then to support the stems as the buds get heavy. I will not attempt to create as many bud sites as possible anymore. Everything from the health of the plant to the quality of the smoke seems to improve when there are fewer larger buds, rather than many smaller ones. Just my $.02, YMMV.

This picture is about a week before taking them down. The plants had grown into each other so intensely, that it was chaos taking them down and untangling them. One produced immature worthless buds, the dominant one in the center put out 3+ oz's of good bud, one made about 1.3 oz's of good bud, but would have done three times that amount given ample space.


----------



## Mac19 (Nov 13, 2015)

Like the ceader idea!


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 14, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> I'm going to answer my own question, now that this run has finished. The answer is *YES*, there is such a thing as a scrog that is too dense. The plants suffered, the scrog was overcrowded and weak, the buds were small. Lesson learned. That was my third indoor grow (each cycle I've had two spaces). I've worked on soil, lights, temps and humidity, and now I've come to understand that for optimal overall health, a plant also simply needs a certain amount of space to be.
> 
> Initially when I got into scrogs, it was because I was working with CFLs and I wanted a flat even canopy. My understanding was that part of the theory is that if you spread your plants horizontally, more of the lower/side buds have a chance to become viable because they get more direct light. The idea was the more bud sights the better.
> 
> ...



I so agree. I have been stuffing my tent and have found the yield to be poor. I mainline which is like scroging in getting the flat top. In my current grow I wanted 16 colas so I did 2 plants of 8. I have found in my space that 16 colas will fit, but not through 2 plants of 8 as it pushes the colas too close together. In my next grow I am training 4 plants out with 4 colas each. Each plant taking up a 20cm square base for each cola. Here is the start of my process. Currently I am just taking clones and practising until my tent is free again.


I grew up on a farm where my father was an amazing gardener. His products were always sold before they arrived at the market. Space was his key. He never stuffed his plants together. I remember him laughing when other farmers were talking about why my fathers vegetables were so fat and healthy while theirs were not as much. He never told them the full truth about his spacings. 

I am finally ..... going to ... *pain* ... *more pain* .... listen ...... to my father's advice (at least I managed to do so before I turn 40 ... I guess that is something).


----------



## JD_85 (Nov 14, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> First try at a scrog. Couldn't find anything to fit my dwc buckets so I had to custom it up. Frame is made of 1/2" cpvc, 1/4" nylon nuts and bolts and 1/4" neoprene washers to block the light from coming in and to make the whole lid and frame unitized. One on inside and outside. Screen is made of twine for easy removal as I defoliate and hang the whole plant.
> View attachment 3449288 View attachment 3449275 View attachment 3449276 View attachment 3449278 View attachment 3449279 View attachment 3449281 View attachment 3449282 View attachment 3449284 View attachment 3449285
> From about 2 weeks of veg thru to day 40 from flip.


omg, you smat mofo. thankyou for sharing your pics. the answer to all my problems in switching to "two". thank you very nice portable scrog


----------



## HALO_BUDZ (Nov 20, 2015)

Than


woodsmantoker said:


> cut and paste, thanks to 420info!
> 
> *SCROG*
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Mr. HighGuy (Nov 22, 2015)

Man I love All of your Scrog grows I'm definitely gonna try this in my new Room

Sent from my SM-N910T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 1, 2015)

This is my second grow and first attempt at scrog(both bag seed)....the first grow i let grow normal and got big dense colas but felt that the lower branches lacked much needed light.just flipped these to 12/12 2 days ago.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 1, 2015)

my latest grow, 2 days into flower,, kinda going with a half scrog idea this time,, my little grow box


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> my latest grow, 2 days into flower,, kinda going with a half scrog idea this time,, my little grow boxView attachment 3555107 View attachment 3555108


Three, yes? and what strain is it?
Cute the way they make a heart shape there


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 1, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Three, yes? and what strain is it?
> Cute the way they make a heart shape there


hey yes there are 3 plants, and they are 
Gorilla Glue #4 , Bruce Banner, and J1 ( jack herer and Skunk #1 cross)
yes they are filling the box in a nice way, the last 2 days I am all smiles, almost giddy at how well this grow is going,, all organic is working well this time


----------



## tick tack toe (Dec 1, 2015)

what kind of light are you running and how big is your space tim?


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 1, 2015)

tick tack toe said:


> what kind of light are you running and how big is your space tim?


those are DIY led lights built from 4 Cree CXA307's I am driving them at 50 watts each with meanwell drivers, and they are mounted on artic 11 pc heatsinks and spinning the fans at 5 volts, really quiet , pulling 208 watts at the wall,, 
my last grow was with 2 of these cree cobs and I yeilded 5 ounces from just 104 watts, pretty amazing what these cobs are doing now
My space is 3 foot x 2 foot and 6 feet tall,, wardrobe


----------



## tick tack toe (Dec 2, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> those are DIY led lights built from 4 Cree CXA307's I am driving them at 50 watts each with meanwell drivers, and they are mounted on artic 11 pc heatsinks and spinning the fans at 5 volts, really quiet , pulling 208 watts at the wall,,
> my last grow was with 2 of these cree cobs and I yeilded 5 ounces from just 104 watts, pretty amazing what these cobs are doing now
> My space is 3 foot x 2 foot and 6 feet tall,, wardrobe View attachment 3555193



nice one. How do you keep the light from getting into the box? I'm thinking of replacing my tent with a home made cupboard. But light getting through is a pain. I also use cree lights. I have cxb3070.


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 2, 2015)

tick tack toe said:


> nice one. How do you keep the light from getting into the box? I'm thinking of replacing my tent with a home made cupboard. But light getting through is a pain. I also use cree lights. I have cxb3070.


here is the link the the BUILD THREAD for my wardrobe, it shows good pictures and how I light sealed the box
https://www.rollitup.org/t/one-more-time-around-for-the-old-man-in-the-wardrobe-grow.857122/


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Check Out My Knock Out Clones Week 4 Day 2 Of Flower


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 10, 2015)

Kcbscrogger said:


> View attachment 3561392 View attachment 3561393


Just tried scrog a little late in grow but I see how this can work, tons of tops!


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 10, 2015)

the grow is coming along we have 3 strains in here,, Gorilla glue 4, Bruce Banner, and J1 ( jack here cross)


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 10, 2015)

A week and a half of 12/12


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 10, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> A week and a half of 12/12 View attachment 3561516 View attachment 3561517 View attachment 3561518


ya man,, that is the way to rock it


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 10, 2015)

I know scrog has been around for a long time but my eyes are open to it now. Looks good


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's My Ladies 1 Week Later Week 5 Day 2 of Flower Gorilla Seed Bank Knock Out Clones. I Lowered My Screen 2 Inches From Last Week. I Love My New Adjustable Double Dutch Bus.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 11, 2015)

First time scrogger here didn't really ask many questions about it just sorta seen how to make a screen and did it! Here's my best efforts plant is a single Northern lights hybrid


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 11, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> First time scrogger here didn't really ask many questions about it just sorta seen how to make a screen and did it! Here's my best efforts plant is a single Northern lights hybrid View attachment 3561851


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 11, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 11, 2015)

Your ladies are beautiful.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's one from today 3 days from the last one. Do I need to do anything to improve?


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Looking Good And Healthy. However If I May Make A Suggestion My Ladies Respond When I Talk Dirty To Them Just Saying


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 11, 2015)

The Dawg said:


> Looking Good And Healthy. However If I May Make A Suggestion My Ladies Respond When I Talk Dirty To Them Just Saying


Haha mine responds a lot better when I bend her over!


----------



## Traplife (Dec 13, 2015)

first time growing, total noob. all i know is from forums and reading online.
i got 2 "Blue hogs breath" clones from my local dispensary.
vegged for about 8 days under a aero
at 30 or so days now under a 600w mars LED 120*5W
Vegamatrix line of nutes
some organic soil in 5 gal buckets
i recently decided i want to scrog these ladies to best use my small space and limited number of plants.
the main stem had a good head start on the rest of the branches because my dumb ass didnt know i had to bend that shit under the net. so 3 days ago i added the net, 2 days before that i topped em, only last night did i bend the main stem under the net, before that i was just tucking all the lower ones. so now i hope its not too late and that all those little guys will catch up!

any advice or comments are welcome


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 13, 2015)

1st attempt @ scrog on large-ish scale. 3- 4x8 under 3k hps
got to clean out the larf and lollipop them still. 4 months veg in 10gal pots.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 13, 2015)

Howdy Scroggers United!

Still Kickin!

Update: The last few years have been an amazing adventure. There have been ups and downs, ins and outs, and lots and lots of scrogging. I am well, you are well, and we are united. The most important part of life as a scrogger my good friends, is living!. Live well, and scrog on!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 13, 2015)

Humanrob said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while. About a year ago I did my first scrog and was really happy with the results.
> 
> This time around I had three plants and a 4x2 space... it's a long story, the plants vegged a long time in small pots and were transplanted, topped, and scrogged (in this case bending their thin selves just about in half) all at once. It was then switched to 12/12 within about 10 days. I did a lot of careful and gentle weaving and positioning along the way. Poor planning left me with few options, so I did the best I could with what I had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traplife (Dec 14, 2015)

so to update, im still kinda not sure if i was too late on tucking the main stem, it looks like its not going under without a fight!
but the other branches are for sure catching up and being easily trained. 32 days of veg, 600w mars LED


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Amaximus (Dec 16, 2015)

Scrogging for the first time this run... Screen is approximately 70% filled.... Time to flip?


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 16, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> Scrogging for the first time this run... Screen is approximately 70% filled.... Time to flip?


Picture?


----------



## Amaximus (Dec 16, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Picture?


The squares of that 'netting' are aprox 3x2 inches. There are 120 of them. All but 37 are filled. So approximately 70% filled.

As you can see most of the unfilled space is in the middle...

Opinions?
Thanks


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice and tidy!! I'd move them 6 smaller pots and let the 2 grow right up to each other.. have you flipped them yet?


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> The squares of that 'netting' are aprox 3x2 inches. There are 120 of them. All but 37 are filled. So approximately 70% filled.
> 
> As you can see most of the unfilled space is in the middle...
> 
> ...


Welcome back Brother You Going To Start A Journal??? Is Your White Light A New W-90??And Is Your House Complete Yet? Damnit Brother Inquiring Minds Want To Know


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 16, 2015)

Had to do it had to add the 2nd net, she stretched more than I thought!


----------



## Amaximus (Dec 16, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Nice and tidy!! I'd move them 6 smaller pots and let the 2 grow right up to each other.. have you flipped them yet?


Yeah, Those 6 little guys are for the next grow. They're only in there because I havent flipped to 12/12 in that tent yet and I've been too lazy to setup the veg tent. They'll be getting moved soon. I didn't leave that gap there for them to get light. It's just worked out that way, hehe.

This being my first scrog I'm a hesitant to flip too soon. So no I havent flipped them yet. I've been led to believe that I want the netting 2/3 full before flipping. I _think_ thats where I am now. What'cha think? flipping time?



The Dawg said:


> Welcome back Brother You Going To Start A Journal??? Is Your White Light A New W-90??And Is Your House Complete Yet? Damnit Brother Inquiring Minds Want To Know


Hey Dawg! I've left you a few PM's over the past few months... Not sure if received any of them? Thought you mightve been a little sketched out since I was gone so long. ha!

How's it been, brotha? I'm still using that AF-100 in my veg tent! BLURPLE. lol.

The house is still stuck at like 65% done (All the work I did, nothing more). We're still clawing our way through the "Build It Back NYC" program. They need to lift the house. New foundation. Replace all the windows and do the roof. Now I'm being told that if the cost of the repairs exceed 50% of the worth of the house they're just going to build a new house. Who knows, over 3 years later and we're still doing this. Crazy.

I'll post some photos every now and then of my grow but no, I doubt I'll start a journal. I've got a lot going on these days and just dont have the time. I havent graduated to COB's yet. I was going to DIY a panel and just havent got around to it yet. The white you see is my old XGS-190 and two RW-75's. I've been pulling a steady 8-12 oz's off them. I'm hoping to exceed that with this scrog...


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 16, 2015)

Flip as soon as your happy!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 17, 2015)

Update day 18 of 12/12 1st scrog 2nd grow.     sorry pics could be better but was trying to get them just after lights out.Getting cool not really a controlled envorment got to get a heater going down there i guess.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> The squares of that 'netting' are aprox 3x2 inches. There are 120 of them. All but 37 are filled. So approximately 70% filled.
> 
> As you can see most of the unfilled space is in the middle...
> 
> ...


looking very good!
I'd say go ahead and flip - even if those plants aren't very stretchy, they'll fill the screen


----------



## Traplife (Dec 17, 2015)

hey so at day 36 or so of veg, thinking about flipping in 4 days, what do you guys think? i have plenty of room vertically, but the screen looks like its 70% full, no? i started "lollipopping" some of the lower branches today. so what do you guys think? switch in 4 days or wait another week or two?


----------



## Thiz420 (Dec 18, 2015)

Critical+. 400w hps with cooltube in a DR60 tent. 13 days since flipped  Can not wait to see what this lady has in here bag


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 18, 2015)

Thiz420 said:


> Critical+. 400w hps with cooltube in a DR60 tent. 13 days since flipped  Can not wait to see what this lady has in here bag


Cr+ from blimburn?


----------



## Thiz420 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dinafem!  

Sent from my C6903 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 19, 2015)

Amaximus said:


> Yeah, Those 6 little guys are for the next grow. They're only in there because I havent flipped to 12/12 in that tent yet and I've been too lazy to setup the veg tent. They'll be getting moved soon. I didn't leave that gap there for them to get light. It's just worked out that way, hehe.
> 
> This being my first scrog I'm a hesitant to flip too soon. So no I havent flipped them yet. I've been led to believe that I want the netting 2/3 full before flipping. I _think_ thats where I am now. What'cha think? flipping time?
> 
> ...


Brother I Haven't Received An Pm From You Or I Would Have Responded Hummmm Weird ?? Oh Well Glad To See Your Up And Running Scrogg Looks Sexy.

I Just Retired My Old BLURPLE Panel. Funny That The Cobblins Make Fun Of Such A Great Light For Its Time. DIY Humm I'm Currently Making A 920 Watt Vero29 For My 5X5 Which Is Why I'm Responding A Few Days Late. Had To Fix A Couple Of Fuck Ups'. Make Mental note To Self That Tapping Is Better Left To The Hand Rather That A Cheap Azz Drill Press.

Well Damn Brother In Seeing Your Grow Photos I Thought That Your House Might be Finally Finished. Shit At This Pace I Hope Your House Is Done Before Your Retire


----------



## Madagascar (Dec 19, 2015)

First time SCROG
Decided to make myself out of PVC and polyeuth string.


----------



## Traplife (Dec 22, 2015)

so to update, i bought 2x 40w CFL 2700k bulbs, although one of them got here not working -.- so i sent it back and im waiting on the new one, until then i put in a cfl i had laying around, hence why one bulb is smaller than the other lol.

theyre both definitley still growing strong, however im not sure how easily i can spread out all the shoots sprouting from the middle. im trying my best to bend them under the net but i dont want to break any branches!!


----------



## Traplife (Dec 22, 2015)

also, i found my old areogarden, disassembled it, and pulled out two 26w CFL's and threw them in there as well.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 23, 2015)

Traplife said:


> theyre both definitley still growing strong, however im not sure how easily i can spread out all the shoots sprouting from the middle. im trying my best to bend them under the net but i dont want to break any branches!!


Try including the whole branch in the bending (i.e., also the part under the screen) and go easy, first bending just a bit, a few times, in the general direction you want to go. Then the branches will get more malleable and you do not risk breaking 

You may need more bondage there - the strings of the screen look kind of loose?

My scrog on day 8 of flower  

Cheers!


----------



## Traplife (Dec 23, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Try including the whole branch in the bending (i.e., also the part under the screen) and go easy, first bending just a bit, a few times, in the general direction you want to go. Then the branches will get more malleable and you do not risk breaking
> 
> You may need more bondage there - the strings of the screen look kind of loose?
> 
> ...


i see, your grow looks like its going great! i tightened up the net as much as i could, and tucked more branches under, looking better?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 23, 2015)

Traplife said:


> i see, your grow looks like its going great! i tightened up the net as much as i could, and tucked more branches under, looking better?


Ah yes, nice! now you're more on track


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Week 7 Day 4


----------



## 3squared (Dec 25, 2015)

Just started week 5, left to right, Cheese, Lemon, Sharks Breath


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 25, 2015)

3squared said:


> Just started week 5, left to right, Cheese, Lemon, Sharks Breath View attachment 3571937


 looks really nice should of cleaned up underneath tables better though


----------



## 3squared (Dec 25, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> looks really nice should of cleaned up underneath tables better though


Was concerned about over stressing. Ran into more than a few stress issue's as we try to dial in the new flower room.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 26, 2015)

Day 26 since flip to 12/12


----------



## papapayne (Dec 29, 2015)

Im still in veg, but will have 3- 6x9 SCROG screens each covered by 2k watts HPS. Here's the first screen, just got her up, and plants supercropped under her. These 6 are all Dog Kush by breeders boutique


----------



## papapayne (Dec 29, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Day 26 since flip to 12/12View attachment 3572188 View attachment 3572189 View attachment 3572190 View attachment 3572191 View attachment 3572192 View attachment 3572193 View attachment 3572194 View attachment 3572195



Hey ZZB,

Not to rain on parades, but you may need to look for some nanners somewhere...I could be having my eyes playing tricks on me, but looks like in pics 5 and 6 got some hairs looking like they just got pollinated. Hopefully I am mistaken! Plants looking on time though


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Im still in veg, but will have 3- 6x9 SCROG screens each covered by 2k watts HPS. Here's the first screen, just got her up, and plants supercropped under her. These 6 are all Dog Kush by breeders boutique


Wow what a room!! Awesome!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Hey ZZB,
> 
> Not to rain on parades, but you may need to look for some nanners somewhere...I could be having my eyes playing tricks on me, but looks like in pics 5 and 6 got some hairs looking like they just got pollinated. Hopefully I am mistaken! Plants looking on time though


Yeah i seen that the calyx's were pretty swollen and it is bag seed so good chance it could hermie. I have been keeping a close eye on it and there is nothing in the calyxs at least the ones i have plucked off fingers are crossed and hope she makes it to the end as a her and not an it!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Yeah i seen that the calyx's were pretty swollen and it is bag seed so good chance it could hermie. I have been keeping a close eye on it and there is nothing in the calyxs at least the ones i have plucked off fingers are crossed and hope she makes it to the end as a her and not an it!


for sure then bud! Carry on


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Wow what a room!! Awesome!


thanks. Feels pretty chaotic right now, trying to build, sort, scrog, train, clean, transplant, all at the same time in same space. Can't wait to get it all squared away, and able to make it all clean and organized.


----------



## bravedave (Dec 30, 2015)

calliandra said:


> Try including the whole branch in the bending (i.e., also the part under the screen) and go easy, first bending just a bit, a few times, in the general direction you want to go. Then the branches will get more malleable and you do not risk breaking
> 
> You may need more bondage there - the strings of the screen look kind of loose?
> 
> ...


Hey, contemplating a scrog for my 6th grow. Is that one plant you have going there? I have a 4x6.5 spot that i currently grow 6 plants in under a 600. How many plants will i need to fill that spot. 4 too many?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Hey, contemplating a scrog for my 6th grow. Is that one plant you have going there? I have a 4x6.5 spot that i currently grow 6 plants in under a 600. How many plants will i need to fill that spot. 4 too many?


Yeah those are 2 plants (vegged for 40 days, had some stretch, not however shockingly much, after flip) - though the space (= 20"x35") was meant for only one - which would have completely filled the space had I vegged for 2 months. Oh and I was inspired to do this by a guy who scrogged 1 c99 plant on 3'x3' 

To determine the size of your scrog, you mainly need to balance the *strain *(is it a tall or short growing one?, does it stretch lots post-flip?) with your level of *patience* (how long are you prepared to veg?, do you enjoy weaving those branches?).
Also, depending on your grow space and how you can *access *what's growing in it, you may have limits as to screen size, or at least will want the screen & plants to be moveable, since you _do _need to be able to reach all parts of the screen easily for weaving (and watering, and more depending on your grow medium) 

So yeah, 4 screens with 1 plant per screen could be good for you, depending on how those 3 factors meet up for you 
HTH!


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 31, 2015)

After some advice please guys. Had a bit of a sabbatical, took some time off from growing and I'm a bit rusty!

Had a decent enough scrog going with 3 plants, they are looking surprisingly well seeing as I've been terrible at looking after then! (Regularly forgot to water them, had lights on 14/12 by accident for last 4 weeks!) Flicked to 12/12 and then Xmas hit and now I'm not sure what to do.

I left them 3 days over Xmas, thought what's the worst that can happen, I thought stretch had pretty much finished, but no, it really hadn't!

Now I've got the Bud sites quite a few inches about the net, so my dilemma is, do I just leave it as it is, the plant seems happy and all the biggest Bud producers are right in the best light in the middle. Or, do I reposition it all now, spread it out and fill the net?

If I spread it out, then it's a flatter canopy, but then some of it will be moved further away from the best light. But then it will avoid issues with the plant blocking light from itself, but the trade off is of course possibly less light overall as it's further away from the middle! They are also a decent height from the light at the minute, so if I dropped them down, I'd need to lower the light, which of course decreases the spread further.

I deliberately aimed it all towards the middle as it was supposed to just be a small and quick grow, but laziness has made it a bit bigger than planned!

I've got a single 600 HPS light and the difference in quality of light is noticeable from the centre to the edges.








The pics don't quite show the size, neither the size of the plants or just how much above the net it is. Should have put something in to give it perspective. But those pots I'm using are giants!


----------



## 0james0 (Dec 31, 2015)

bravedave said:


> Hey, contemplating a scrog for my 6th grow. Is that one plant you have going there? I have a 4x6.5 spot that i currently grow 6 plants in under a 600. How many plants will i need to fill that spot. 4 too many?


Read my last post, do as I say and not as I do! But my mate just did 3 plants in a space about that size and left the switch to 12/12 too late, he didn't think it had grown enough. Ended up having to make support netting up the walls and everything for the plants to grow up, just to cope with the jungle!

The plus side is he harvested a shit load of weed last weekend!


----------



## bravedave (Dec 31, 2015)

0james0 said:


> Read my last post, do as I say and not as I do! But my mate just did 3 plants in a space about that size and left the switch to 12/12 too late, he didn't think it had grown enough. Ended up having to make support netting up the walls and everything for the plants to grow up, just to cope with the jungle!
> 
> The plus side is he harvested a shit load of weed last weekend!


Thanks James, but there was not much I considered instructive there. . Oh wait...
Don't forget you have plant and don't ignore them when you remember.


----------



## lonzo212 (Jan 3, 2016)

hi guys...my 5th grow...first time scrog attempt...9 girls in 6x6 closet...600w...ya I scrog the walls...need more room,more light


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm embarking upon my first ScrOG!!!!! Building a basic frame and string screen that will go into this old wardrobe that I converted years ago.
  
I've got a 150w MH light in there that I'm going to have to use for veg. It's not a huge space

*Question:*
Which of these gals should I use for the ScrOG:

*Cotton Candy* clone - mostly Sativa, currently in a 1 gal pot, drying out from flush, then ready to re-pot into 5 gal
  

*pineapple Express* clone - mostly Indica, just re-potted into 2 gal,, recovering from spider mites and a few deficiencies. She'll bounce back nicely though, I know this strain pretty well. Will flush and re-pot into 5 gal in 1 month


----------



## calliandra (Jan 4, 2016)

ZoBudd said:


> I'm embarking upon my first ScrOG!!!!! Building a basic frame and string screen that will go into this old wardrobe that I converted years ago.
> View attachment 3577570 View attachment 3577571
> I've got a 150w MH light in there that I'm going to have to use for veg. It's not a huge space
> 
> ...


My novice eyes would tend more towards the Cotton Candy based alone on her vitality and health. 
Both have a good structure for scrog, and I don't know how either strain grows - that could also be an advantage, that you know the pineapple express so well, it will be easier for you to scrog as you know how she likes to grow...
Just my 2c


----------



## calliandra (Jan 4, 2016)

0james0 said:


> After some advice please guys. Had a bit of a sabbatical, took some time off from growing and I'm a bit rusty!
> 
> Had a decent enough scrog going with 3 plants, they are looking surprisingly well seeing as I've been terrible at looking after then! (Regularly forgot to water them, had lights on 14/12 by accident for last 4 weeks!) Flicked to 12/12 and then Xmas hit and now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


Well if it's a scrog, it needs weaving - you have ample space to do so.
OTOH if you think they won't get enough light in the space of the net that is still empty on the net... maybe you shouldn't be scrogging them?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Jan 4, 2016)

update 33 days since flip...


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

natural light shots...still just boring ol veg


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Week 9 day 2 Time to chop so I thought I would post final pics of my Advance Female Seeds Knockout Clones. I Vegged 2 KO clones for 27 days under a 250 watt led.


----------



## Thiz420 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dinafem critical+ Flowerday 35. Under 400w hps


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 8, 2016)

Pics and Update on my first ScrOG. 
*
CHEA PScreen: 36" x 16" (1.5 hours and $0)*
_If it works, it's a proto-type. If it sucks, it's a first try. _
Built this frame out of some scraps of pine I had laying around. Laced her up with heavy, nylon kite string. It's a little "slippy" and hard to work with but it's thin and strong. Drilled holes every inch. Only 4 screws hold her together!!! I attached one eye screw to each corner - eye screws double as anchors to hand the whole thing. I strung her up, tightened her up, and used some dowel pegs to hold the string. Some evening while I'm smoking and watching the plants grow, I'll carve some cool pegs. 

     

And my final pics - Boom!!!! She's in!!!! Cotton Candy clone. Soil to screen: 12".

  

It's my first scrog so advice is very welcome!!!!

Zo


----------



## calliandra (Jan 8, 2016)

ZoBudd said:


> Pics and Update on my first ScrOG.
> *
> CHEA PScreen: 36" x 16" (1.5 hours and $0)*
> _If it works, it's a proto-type. If it sucks, it's a first try. _
> ...


Looking really good! 
1inch spacing may be a bit of a pain to weave in though - I imagine it'll be pretty tight to pull your branches through with leaves and all on -- remember, they first need to grow up through the space, then get pulled back down and stuck into the next space... I have 2 inches on mine, and it sometimes even got to be a pain with that double space 

Oh and what is that on the floor of your cabinet? Hopefully not mold?
I'd be tempted to clean that before the scrogging gets seriously started...

Cheers


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 8, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Looking really good!
> 1inch spacing may be a bit of a pain to weave in though - I imagine it'll be pretty tight to pull your branches through with leaves and all on -- remember, they first need to grow up through the space, then get pulled back down and stuck into the next space... I have 2 inches on mine, and it sometimes even got to be a pain with that double space
> 
> Oh and what is that on the floor of your cabinet? Hopefully not mold?
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I was a bit worried about the 1" spacing. At least I can easily re-string for 2" or 3" spacing and the string allows a lot of flexibility with pulling branches through. The Cotton Candy clone that I'm using is really leggy right now. 
Oh, it's a rust stain on the floor of the cabinet. Despite it's appearance everything is cleaned and disinfected in this old piece of junk and the pot is in a saucer.


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 8, 2016)

*Question for you*: Based on the reading I've done, in the veg stage you want to keep branches trained entirely under the screen to fill it out. You're description of weaving the branches is different: "they first need to grow up through the space, then get pulled back down and stuck into the next space". You do this during Veg?

Thanks for the help!!!

Zo


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

yup!!! over and over until you get a screen about 75% full leaving room for the stretch and keep doing it through the stretch. I love scrog, haven't looked back since i started it a few years ago.


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 8, 2016)

well, that actually gives me about 2 more inches between pot and screen than when I was keeping everything under the screen for all of veg


----------



## luv2grow (Jan 8, 2016)

At first I used a 8 inch buffer method between the pot and screen which is great for indicas. now a days I'm running Bohdi gear so I've moved the screen height up to 17 inches and I've found I prefer the larger gap for my training method and over all ease of maintenance. Just food for thought as you get the scrog style dialed.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 9, 2016)

ZoBudd said:


> *Question for you*: Based on the reading I've done, in the veg stage you want to keep branches trained entirely under the screen to fill it out. You're description of weaving the branches is different: "they first need to grow up through the space, then get pulled back down and stuck into the next space". You do this during Veg?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!
> 
> Zo


Yea, they have to grow up so you can train them back out. they will constantly re aim for the light. As they grow up, you can weave them back under. Side nodes will begin to grow up towards the light as well, so those can be trained out as well. Making ever exponential growth and branches


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 9, 2016)

OK. Call it week 6 of veg. Just under the net. The plant has been LSTed.
At 6 weeks veg which is the right ScrOG
 


papapayne said:


> Yea, they have to grow up so you can train them back out. they will constantly re aim for the light. As they grow up, you can weave them back under. Side nodes will begin to grow up towards the light as well, so those can be trained out as well. Making ever exponential growth and branches


*
*


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 9, 2016)

Whats Up My Scrogging Hommies. I Finally Chopped The 1 Of my K/O Clones Tonight And I Will Chop The Other Tomorrow.


----------



## Traplife (Jan 10, 2016)

just thought id update: 10 days into flower!


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey ScrOG Friends,

I posted pics of this weird Critical Super Silver Haze on the broader forum and didn't get any real feedback.

I think she might make a great ScrOG plant but I seek advice. Please take a look at my other post with more pics

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-the-best-life-path-for-this-recovering-middle-aged-lady.895675/
 

Thanks

Zo


----------



## Madagascar (Jan 12, 2016)

First time SCROG. First time anything really. 
Started as 4 small clones


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Excuse my carpentry work...I used all scrap wood I happened to have, so its kinda pieced together. But all in all, will function for this cycle. My next cycle will be in a new barn, so this just will be one cycle in this setup.

Each scrog has a built in 2 foot wide walkway, that way I can access all side of the scrog, have a little separation. I am going to put some small tester seedlings in the walkway, that I can easily move back and forth outta my way. Will be kinda annoying, but Need to maximize my space.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Its hard to tell from the pics, but there is 2 nets installed per scrog section. One is what that are actually being woven under, then a second net approx 10" above that for stretch. 2 Nets are where I want them to be full wize, one could be more full, but such is life. hard to dial in so many different strains into it all, but did what I could. Can't wait to see the canopy in there!!!!


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 13, 2016)

Got this trellis like a spider web . I wanna make one like your guys next . Got this girls scout from seed . She's looking female . I transplanted her in 10 gal yesterday. Separated the roots little by accident so hope shesgoing to thrive .


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Excuse my carpentry work...I used all scrap wood I happened to have, so its kinda pieced together. But all in all, will function for this cycle. My next cycle will be in a new barn, so this just will be one cycle in this setup.
> 
> Each scrog has a built in 2 foot wide walkway, that way I can access all side of the scrog, have a little separation. I am going to put some small tester seedlings in the walkway, that I can easily move back and forth outta my way. Will be kinda annoying, but Need to maximize my space.


Ah that space is just awesome, nevermind rudimentary carpetry lol
I'd love to tend to a coop garden like that!!!


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 14, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Excuse my carpentry work...I used all scrap wood I happened to have, so its kinda pieced together. But all in all, will function for this cycle. My next cycle will be in a new barn, so this just will be one cycle in this setup.
> 
> Each scrog has a built in 2 foot wide walkway, that way I can access all side of the scrog, have a little separation. I am going to put some small tester seedlings in the walkway, that I can easily move back and forth outta my way. Will be kinda annoying, but Need to maximize my space.


I like how you filled the space in between . Nice patch . My friend used sun system 1000 hps big hoods in space like that . Those lights will give you weight for sure .


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 15, 2016)

What's up everybody.. Thought i would jump in on this one. On my second scrog. I'm getting better i think. Last time i kept to much stuff below the screen. Which is defeating the purpose I know. But with practice we all get better. Here's some of my girls 11 days in to12/12 today


----------



## Traplife (Jan 17, 2016)

Traplife said:


> just thought id update: 10 days into flower!
> View attachment 3582290 View attachment 3582292 View attachment 3582293 View attachment 3582295


Update: stopped foliar Hard n Quick feeing 3 days ago: day 15 or 12/12 looking great!!
Not gonna lie, its only my first grow, but this Kyle Kushman veganic line has been pretty damn easy to use and effect


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 18, 2016)

ZoBudd said:


> Pics and Update on my first ScrOG.
> *
> CHEA PScreen: 36" x 16" (1.5 hours and $0)*
> _If it works, it's a proto-type. If it sucks, it's a first try. _
> ...


Well, here's an update on my first ScrOG after 10 days in the cab. I think I'm pleased, but advice is welcome. I've been tucking branches about every 3 days, so only 2 or 3 times in 10 days. Lots of new growth.

Cotton Candy ScrOG


----------



## SideNote (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all SCROG people. Here is my first try on this too. My 4th grow in total and as this year all my ordered beans were bad / did not even start to germ! This is my only plant (Feminised seeds C99) this season and trying to get most out of it...I have LST´d and topped her. 

I flipped her yesterday to 12 / 12 and installed the screen. Hope doing all correct so far


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 19, 2016)

My first attempt at scrog and lst. 36x18 with now 3 plants. 1 hermie'd today.


----------



## Germama (Jan 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> Whats Up My Scrogging Hommies. I Finally Chopped The 1 Of my K/O Clones Tonight And I Will Chop The Other Tomorrow.


Is that light burn on the top of the buds which is turned white and leaves light green?


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 19, 2016)

Germama said:


> Is that light burn on the top of the buds which is turned white and leaves light green?


No Its A Pigmentation Augmentation. Basically The Pigment Gets Stressed And Goes All Albino For The Rest Of The Grow. Some Ppl Call This Hash Tipping And Claim A Greater Thc Level, However I Haven't Never Notice Any Difference My Damnself


----------



## Germama (Jan 19, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> No Its A Pigmentation Augmentation. Basically The Pigment Gets Stressed And Goes All Albino For The Rest Of The Grow. Some Ppl Call This Hash Tipping And Claim A Greater Thc Level, However I Haven't Never Notice Any Difference My Damnself


Do you know what caused it saw this happen once.


----------



## Traplife (Jan 19, 2016)

day 17 12/12 first signs of that nice frost-ness we all love


----------



## Traplife (Jan 19, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Hi all SCROG people. Here is my first try on this too. My 4th grow in total and as this year all my ordered beans were bad / did not even start to germ! This is my only plant (Feminised seeds C99) this season and trying to get most out of it...I have LST´d and topped her.
> 
> I flipped her yesterday to 12 / 12 and installed the screen. Hope doing all correct so far


I'm a complete noob tbh, however i thought you shouldnt top and flip too close to eachother? And also i thought installing your screen mid-veg was how you train all your shoots to stay down and cause to auxins to trigger other shoots to come to the top. Either way i believe you got 2-3 weeks of tucking until you have to let them be. again, im a noob just know what i know form the internet and 3 months of growing lol, your ladies look happy though


----------



## calliandra (Jan 20, 2016)

ZoBudd said:


> Well, here's an update on my first ScrOG after 10 days in the cab. I think I'm pleased, but advice is welcome. I've been tucking branches about every 3 days, so only 2 or 3 times in 10 days. Lots of new growth.
> Cotton Candy ScrOG


Coming along beautifully there! Very nice scrogginess 



SideNote said:


> Hi all SCROG people. Here is my first try on this too. My 4th grow in total and as this year all my ordered beans were bad / did not even start to germ! This is my only plant (Feminised seeds C99) this season and trying to get most out of it...I have LST´d and topped her.
> 
> I flipped her yesterday to 12 / 12 and installed the screen. Hope doing all correct so far


If you are going to use the screen for more than holding the branches apart - i.e., if you plan on training the branches horizontally under the screen (dare I say , "as in a proper scrog"? please don't rip off my head, guys! lol ) - I would secure the string on your screen a bit more (eg. loop it around the screws once) - otherwise it could get pushed off by your princess. They do strain upwards despite their training and I am seeing the screen being pushed upwards pretty decisively on my own - and many other screens 

Also, if that is your final screen height, I think you may have flipped too early. 
Check out this C99 scrog and when it got flipped to flower - https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-scrog-ever.884199/
apparently, the C99 doesn't stretch much!
HTH


----------



## SideNote (Jan 20, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Coming along beautifully there! Very nice scrogginess
> 
> 
> If you are going to use the screen for more than holding the branches apart - i.e., if you plan on training the branches horizontally under the screen (dare I say , "as in a proper scrog"? please don't rip off my head, guys! lol ) - I would secure the string on your screen a bit more (eg. loop it around the screws once) - otherwise it could get pushed off by your princess. They do strain upwards despite their training and I am seeing the screen being pushed upwards pretty decisively on my own - and many other screens
> ...


Thanks Calliandra for your input and link! 
Yeah I know Ive made 2 mistakes already. 1) not letting her grow 75% through screen before flip...
2) I didnt re-pot her before flowering (only 2gal pot size) 

I rised her up yesterday evening 2 inches to get longer tops growing beneath the screen. Also yes, I tightened the strings of the screen a bit more...maybe I should do it even more.

Also I noticed few days ago that she isnt growing with fast tempo as she did before in veg (vegged her 7 weeks). Now I am afraid she might be rootbound already? Or maybe she will be back stretching/growing once "the flowering program" hits her system


----------



## calliandra (Jan 20, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Thanks Calliandra for your input and link!
> Yeah I know Ive made 2 mistakes already. 1) not letting her grow 75% through screen before flip...
> 2) I didnt re-pot her before flowering (only 2gal pot size)
> 
> ...


Aaah! don't say rootbound, as mine have begun going that way in midflower 
Given that, I'd be tempted to switch her back to veg for another 1-2 weeks and give her a bigger pot first. That would also give her time to spread out over the screen - thus optimizing your yield.
I picked up a rule of thumb somewhere that makes total sense from where I stand (in midbloom of my second grow) - it goes: 1gallon of soil per month of expected lifetime. 

As said, I've become a bit careful from experience regarding pot size, so this is just my biased 2 cents!


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 20, 2016)

Day 16 into flower for my 2nd scrog.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Germama said:


> Do you know what caused it saw this happen once.


No Bascily Its Just A Mutation That Doesn't Affect The Plant Except The Perty White Tip.


----------



## SideNote (Jan 21, 2016)

tops starting to grow a little through screen  . Day 4 of 12/12 C99 in coco ...waiting for the pistils


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Jan 23, 2016)

52 Days since 12/12...


----------



## papapayne (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 7 of 12/12


gorilla spirit


Super purple


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Looking really good!
> 1inch spacing may be a bit of a pain to weave in though - I imagine it'll be pretty tight to pull your branches through with leaves and all on -- remember, they first need to grow up through the space, then get pulled back down and stuck into the next space... I have 2 inches on mine, and it sometimes even got to be a pain with that double space
> 
> Oh and what is that on the floor of your cabinet? Hopefully not mold?
> ...


Kool.


----------



## SideNote (Jan 24, 2016)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> 52 Days since 12/12...


Hi 
Zig-Zag what strain is it? Nice nugs!


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 25, 2016)

my scrog at day 39


----------



## Traplife (Jan 25, 2016)

day 26 of 12/12


----------



## SideNote (Jan 26, 2016)

Little update! Day 10 from the "switch" 

I don`t know if I get the real "point" of the net, the screen so far!  I mean, if the point is to keep the tops even and "mainlined"- I can do it by tying them down (instead of toking them under the screen) ? Maybe I will see the advantages when flowering kicks in  

Anyways I thnk so far so good, yea? Some pistlis here and there... the room smells allready as coffeshop in Dam


----------



## Traplife (Jan 29, 2016)

update: day 31 still going strong


----------



## jeeba (Jan 30, 2016)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> So promoting your business that you want to start is ok on your thread huh? Where would you be without RIU, the same place you are right now! Your a joke and I dont respect you anymore because you said RIU was going to get mad that we are posting non-SCRoG related material; take ownership its your thread and RIU is not saying we are getting mad that FM is posting fish pics on your thread! PoooH-Say!!!!
> 
> I will be Un-Sub from here!


Good because he asked nice and you agreed. Then as a act of disrespect you posted more off topic things. And also disrespected Woodsman afterwards,you need to grow up and realize this thread and topic has helped alot of people. DON'T BE A DICK.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 30, 2016)

day 14 
super purple scrog





super purple #6 - going purple already



gorilla glue side of the scrog



Dog Kush


----------



## Abucks (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello all. I've been growing for years in all types of media, and systems. I am currently switching back to the canna coco line. I'm also remodeling a new room. Due to size and hight limitations I've decided to grow my first scrog. I am also limited to the number of plants I can grow. Here is a little about my setup.
The room is 7'x10' with a 7' ceiling. The screen will be 4'x8' with a 3.5 inch grid. I'll be running two 1k matrix ballasts hooked to 40"x30" low profile hoods (only 5" deep). These will be vented with 8" ducting. My meaduim is canna coco brick (to save on shipping) and cannas coco line of nutrients. I'll be growing 8 querkle in 15 gallon smart pots, and before anyone jumps on me for the 15 gallon pots, I can't water every day so I had to go big. Also I'm a firm believer in the bigger the root system the bigger the plant/buds. I'm going to hand water as needed and drain to waste. The particular pheno of querkle I got is a very squat thick plant. It should work great for scrog. The room will have AC and a dehumidifier, and be augmented with co2. My temps usually run 80/85 lights on and 65/70 off. Humidity is generally 45/55 day and night. I set the co2 at 1500ppm. 
I think that about covers everything. If anybody has any constructive advice, I'd love to hear it. Its been a while since my last coco grow. Jumped on the organic bandwagon for a few years, and haven't noticed any change in flavor, smell, and smokeability with the organic, only a drop in overall yeild.


----------



## SideNote (Jan 31, 2016)

Day 14 update of my Female Seeds C99 in coco, 2gal pot, 280W CFL, Canna Coco A+B nutes...

Had a few accidents: lights dropped down last evening, luckily new forming bud spots didnt get burns, but some new leaves were crisp brown and I removed them. Also was a bit tough on her tying down branches. As you can see from photo below  But shes doing OK and growing. Hope she recovers well....

All-in-all I think she is doing good and now have started forming first clusters of pistils


----------



## calliandra (Feb 1, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Hello all. I've been growing for years in all types of media, and systems. I am currently switching back to the canna coco line. I'm also remodeling a new room. Due to size and hight limitations I've decided to grow my first scrog. I am also limited to the number of plants I can grow. Here is a little about my setup.
> The room is 7'x10' with a 7' ceiling. The screen will be 4'x8' with a 3.5 inch grid. I'll be running two 1k matrix ballasts hooked to 40"x30" low profile hoods (only 5" deep). These will be vented with 8" ducting. My meaduim is canna coco brick (to save on shipping) and cannas coco line of nutrients. I'll be growing 8 querkle in 15 gallon smart pots, and before anyone jumps on me for the 15 gallon pots, I can't water every day so I had to go big. Also I'm a firm believer in the bigger the root system the bigger the plant/buds. I'm going to hand water as needed and drain to waste. The particular pheno of querkle I got is a very squat thick plant. It should work great for scrog. The room will have AC and a dehumidifier, and be augmented with co2. My temps usually run 80/85 lights on and 65/70 off. Humidity is generally 45/55 day and night. I set the co2 at 1500ppm.
> I think that about covers everything. If anybody has any constructive advice, I'd love to hear it. Its been a while since my last coco grow. Jumped on the organic bandwagon for a few years, and haven't noticed any change in flavor, smell, and smokeability with the organic, only a drop in overall yeild.


Hey hi,
depending on how quickly you want to finish the grow, you could fill that screen with 4 plants 
just my 2c


----------



## Abucks (Feb 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey hi,
> depending on how quickly you want to finish the grow, you could fill that screen with 4 plants
> just my 2c


I would like to keep the full cycle, veg/flower, under 90 days. I've been growing the querkle in soil, and my flowering times usually run 9-1/2 weeks. I hope to cut that down to 8 weeks with coco. I know that I could fill the screen within 30 days in soil, and I'm hoping to cut that down with coco as well. The last time I grew in coco I did 4 plants in the same 4x8 area, and the veg time was considerably longer then I would like to do this time. And thank you for your 2 cents


----------



## calliandra (Feb 1, 2016)

Abucks said:


> I would like to keep the full cycle, veg/flower, under 90 days. I've been growing the querkle in soil, and my flowering times usually run 9-1/2 weeks. I hope to cut that down to 8 weeks with coco. I know that I could fill the screen within 30 days in soil, and I'm hoping to cut that down with coco as well. The last time I grew in coco I did 4 plants in the same 4x8 area, and the veg time was considerably longer then I would like to do this time. And thank you for your 2 cents


You're welcome! 
I think it's great you've already grown the strain before, it will make scrogging them so much easier!
Have fun


----------



## Abucks (Feb 1, 2016)

calliandra said:


> You're welcome!
> I think it's great you've already grown the strain before, it will make scrogging them so much easier!
> Have fun


A little off subject, but here is a little bud porn. Strawberry deisel one week from harvest


----------



## since1991 (Feb 2, 2016)

Canna coco brick is saving me bucks. 12 bucks for 40 liters.....prebuffered and very bigh quality.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 2, 2016)

*Week 1 Day 1 Of Flower*

Whats Up My Scrogging Hommies Here's My Current 4x4 Grow. Genetics 4 Legions Ultimate Indicia And The 2 Up Front Are KnockOut's By Advance Female Seeds. Now With A Name Like Ultimate Indicia That They Would Be Short Lol


----------



## Abucks (Feb 2, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Canna coco brick is saving me bucks. 12 bucks for 40 liters.....prebuffered and very bigh quality.


Same with me. Can't believe how much easier it is to work with and store compared to the other brick brands I used. Expanded faster then I could pour in the water!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 2, 2016)

Going to try my first scrog grow bought a scrog bet that fits into my pot and is about 10 inches above it if all goes well I will be building a custom fitted scrog net to fill up my tent and I won't be looking back 4 days from planting big Buddha cheese


----------



## Traplife (Feb 2, 2016)

thought id update, and i got a question. day 34 of flower, still getting thicker and thicker, however some bud hairs are turning orange, yet some are staying white, on both plants. is that normal? do they just develop at a different rate?


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes This is Normal.


----------



## Abucks (Feb 2, 2016)

Practice scrog, 6 querkle (on the right) and 6 bubblegum (on the left) in 7 gallon smartpots with OF soil. 5'x9' screen with 3.5" grid. Pics were taken on 1/2/16, 1/28/16, and today.


----------



## SideNote (Feb 3, 2016)

A question to you fine scroggers: in what time you stop bending branches under the screen and stop tying them? At what moment of 12/12 you just let the girls grow and get big  ?

Below a picture of my scrog today (17th day of 12/12).....


----------



## SideNote (Feb 3, 2016)

So, I couldn`t wait for any answers  ...and just went for it: I bended that girl down for one last time! Hope she don`t have major stress now and will be heading up and stretching few more days! 

"Before and after" pictures below! 

Did I do right??


----------



## Traplife (Feb 3, 2016)

SideNote said:


> So, I couldn`t wait for any answers  ...and just went for it: I bended that girl down for one last time! Hope she don`t have major stress now and will be heading up and stretching few more days!
> 
> "Before and after" pictures below!
> 
> Did I do right??


Everything Ive read suggests you stop tucking after 1-2 weeks into flower, but im no expert and every strain is different in stretch.


----------



## Traplife (Feb 3, 2016)

SideNote said:


> So, I couldn`t wait for any answers  ...and just went for it: I bended that girl down for one last time! Hope she don`t have major stress now and will be heading up and stretching few more days!
> 
> "Before and after" pictures below!
> 
> Did I do right??


are all those CFL's 3000k and under? one looks like its a 5000k+ but it could just be the photo. your budding sites is what led me notice the light, you might want a bit more power, the buds are kinda small for day 17 i would think. these are my first grow at day 16


----------



## SideNote (Feb 3, 2016)

1 x 125w (2700k)
3 x 32w (2700k)
1 x 40w (6400k)
1 x 24w (2700k)
1 x 55w (2700k)
= total 340W 

I am not too worried of the size of buds yet, as you said before: every strain is different in many aspects 

But yes, ofcourse: always could have more CFL light power!


----------



## diystealthgrower (Feb 3, 2016)

super purple #6 - going purple already

NOW THAT'S THE WAY ITS DONE...GREAT JOB...LOOKING F'N AWESOME...MORE INSPIRATION FOR ME.


----------



## Traplife (Feb 4, 2016)

SideNote said:


> 1 x 125w (2700k)
> 3 x 32w (2700k)
> 1 x 40w (6400k)
> 1 x 24w (2700k)
> ...


Yes! Only time will tell. If you're into CFL lighting you should check out Apollo Horticulture's 125w & 250w E39 CFL's theyre only $40 a bulb too! I currently got two 250w 6400k cfl's in my vegging room and they work great with no heat!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Feb 4, 2016)

Abucks said:


> A little off subject, but here is a little bud porn. Strawberry deisel one week from harvest


are you checking trichs or going by flowering time? those look to have a bit more then 1 week to me. like 3


----------



## Sire Killem All (Feb 4, 2016)

some pics from today, will be dropping them either tonight or sunday after the game. hoping for about 2.5-3 Lbs.


----------



## Abucks (Feb 4, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> are you checking trichs or going by flowering time? those look to have a bit more then 1 week to me. like 3


Kind of misleading, the pic was taken a week before I posted it, so it's actually 2 weeks from the pic. I harvest when trics around 90% milky, and very few amber.


----------



## SideNote (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello

update of day 20. Yesterday added one more 30w CFL to the mix. Now total 370W. Some yellowing of leaves going on in middle, I think Mg def. Added some epsom salt to watering.


----------



## suavekasso (Feb 6, 2016)

how much longer untill i switch? im thinking about 2 more weeks but if you feel otherwise then help me out ..peace

tahoe og scrog 3x3 600 watt


----------



## Traplife (Feb 7, 2016)

suavekasso said:


> how much longer untill i switch? im thinking about 2 more weeks but if you feel otherwise then help me out ..peace
> 
> tahoe og scrog 3x3 600 watt
> 
> View attachment 3602787 View attachment 3602788 View attachment 3602788 View attachment 3602787 View attachment 3602788 View attachment 3602787 View attachment 3602788


i believe the rule of thumb is wait till your screen is 70% full


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 7, 2016)

Day 34 on these lemon garlic og's


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Purple cotton candy


Dog kush on left, jakes dream right lower corner , purple cotton candy behind it, with gorilla spirit and prime moonshine behind 


Week 3 on some shit, heres some pics!!

Super purple - more sticky, less fragrant purple pheno


Green pheno


Scrog wide shot - this has 3 super purples (2 closest on end) and 3 gorilla glue in it



Prime moonshine in the upper corner, gorilla spirit in the lower corner



Super purple on left (possible keeper purple pheno- has a very loud honeysuckle smell )Dog kush on right


Another super purple - this is looking like the big yielding, possible keeper green pheno - has a nice cherry fruity smell



super purple colas


Super purple and gorilla glue scrog, other end


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

oh yea, those are week 3


----------



## SideNote (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice! 3 weeks flowering with so fat buds. I guess HID makes all the difference. What wattage you have there in the jungle?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Theres 6k watts burning, and co2 pumping at 1500 ppms.


----------



## SideNote (Feb 8, 2016)

6000 W ?! o, wow  what`s the electric bill?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

SideNote said:


> 6000 W ?! o, wow  what`s the electric bill?


Last bill 2 bills were 600 plus, although that's not the truest number, month after next I'll know better. This last 2 bill also had a camping trailer with a family of 4 on the bill, electric kiln running, and 6 people household with laundry going all day. I suspect the actually just me and my girl and the grows bills to be 350-400 a month. 6k watts flower 12-12, 1800 watts vegging 18-6


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 8, 2016)

Just sharing a few pics of my earthbox modular scrog setup. Eight boxes, sixteen plants, 1600 watts, about 40 sq. ft. canopy size. All the boxes are on wheels so I can pull each one out individually to train, prune, water etc. I absolutely hated crawling under a big scrog net before to do all of that. Medium is Roots Organics original soil with coco and perlite added for wicking and aeration, as well as organic granular fertilizer. Good ole plain water from start to finish.

first modular prototype:






I think I took these at day 48, should be ready around 60-65


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Last bill 2 bills were 600 plus, although that's not the truest number, month after next I'll know better. This last 2 bill also had a camping trailer with a family of 4 on the bill, electric kiln running, and 6 people household with laundry going all day. I suspect the actually just me and my girl and the grows bills to be 350-400 a month. 6k watts flower 12-12, 1800 watts vegging 18-6


whats your kw rate?
600 is not bad at all for that much wattage!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

7 cents a kilowatt hour


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 8, 2016)

right on, I think im 11 or 12


----------



## gr865 (Feb 9, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Hello
> 
> update of day 20. Yesterday added one more 30w CFL to the mix. Now total 370W. Some yellowing of leaves going on in middle, I think Mg def. Added some epsom salt to watering.


SN, I really like your screen, can you give me some more pics please.
Thanks 
GR


----------



## gr865 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have read a lot of this thread but not all by a long shot but I have some questions. If you can just guide me to the right place it would be appreciated.
I have been running manifold/mainline grows for the past few years and want to try something different.

1. Why are indicas better than sativas for a scrog? Doesn't it take much longer to veg the indica. Seem to me that the indica node spacing is to tight. 
2. Can you build individual screens for your buckets?
I plan on using either a 4 gallon square tub or a 5 gallon bucket. I have the room that I can make two 23"X26" screens for two separate containers. and would like to be able to remove each one from my cabinet to work on them.
3. At what point do you use super cropping? 
I use it for height control but have seen pics where the branches coming off the main stem are super cropped and then the branches coming off of those are also super cropped. It would seem to me that a SC just right off the node would be the ideal way, but I am just not sure.
4. How soon before the screen is totally full do you begin 12/12?

I have a Exodus Cheese clone I want to do in the late summer/fall and some regular Mr. Nice NHS i would like to plant for the next spring.

I am very sorry if this is repetitive, 

GR


----------



## EarthBoxConnoisseur (Feb 9, 2016)

gr865 said:


> I have read a lot of this thread but not all by a long shot but I have some questions. If you can just guide me to the right place it would be appreciated.
> I have been running manifold/mainline grows for the past few years and want to try something different.
> 
> 1. Why are indicas better than sativas for a scrog? Doesn't it take much longer to veg the indica. Seem to me that the indica node spacing is to tight.
> ...


1. Indicas aren't better than sativa for scrog, they just have different times when to flip as the sativa will stretch more.
2. Look at my post On the previous page, metal screens on each of my planters. Works awesome for access
3. The only time I use super cropping is to bend down rogue branches that are shooting above the rest during the stretch and the screen is full. I use one aggressive topping when they're young
4. All depends on the strain. You just have to get a feel for it, keep the same strain for two or three runs. I would say generally between 50-75%


----------



## Abucks (Feb 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


> 7 cents a kilowatt hour


Holy crap! Ours is 17 cents a kilowatt hour! $800 a month power bills for my 5k flower room


----------



## Traplife (Feb 11, 2016)

hey guys! so to update: my first grow is at day 44 of 12/12, i want to thank everyone on this forum for all the advice and useful threads! when i started these clones under a 50watt cfl i only had the hope of keeping them alive, i never would have imagined actually growing bud successfully in my closet lol. still a total noob.
So a little refresher of whats going on here, 2 clones hybrid sativa (Blue Hog's breath), in 3gal pots with organic soil, feeding Kyle Kushman Vegamatrix. vegged for 45 days under a mars hydro 600, topped once, and trained using SCROG method. i am now at day 44 of flower and wanted to know if theres anything i can do to get the most yield possible. here's a pic from day 40 with lights on, and a couple from today before they wake up. thanks in advanced, everyone here at riu has been very helpful and friendly, thank you all!


----------



## SideNote (Feb 11, 2016)

a little update from myself. Day 25 of my Cindy 99 (Female seeds) , 365W CFL, coco in 2 Gal pot, hand watered


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 11, 2016)

Day 37 night shot. Still need to work on keeping the height a lil more uniformed across the canopy but I'm getting better with every grow


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## SideNote (Feb 12, 2016)

Big_Frosty: what ligts are you using? ...And how many plants?


----------



## gr865 (Feb 12, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Big_Frosty: what ligts are you using? ...And how many plants?


And what are your strains and medium?
GR


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 12, 2016)

I've got 2 600 watt cool tubes each one sits over a 3x4' table. Flood and drain with cutting edge solutions nutrients. 2 gallon smart pots. 15 on that table. 9 Lemon Garlic Og's from Humboldt seeds and 6 buddha kush og from big Buddha seeds. My other table has 4 mothers I'm flowering out. The lemon garlic, buddha kush og, purple Afghan kush and a blue cheese


----------



## Abucks (Feb 13, 2016)

Transplanted 8- rooted clones from one liter pots to 15 gallon smart pots. Used fory liter canna coco bricks for the first time. If working with these is an indication of how cannas line up is, this is going to be a sweet grow. These expanded and broke up as fast as I could dump the water in. I'm running a side by side test on canna and botanicare coir. Right off the bat the canna fluffed up biger and looser then the botanicare. Canna claims 40 litters, and botanicare claims 65 to 70 liters. Both filled the pots to the same level! We will have to see how the grow goes. I gave them a light feed acourding to cannas online feed calculator.
Started with well water with an EC of .1 added botanicare calmag to bring the EC up to .2
Added the fallowing:
Canna AB 389ml to 55 galons water
Cannazyme 520ml to 55 galons
Rhyzotonic 500 ml to 55 galons
Brought the PH down to 6.0 with GH PH down.
Final EC 1.3 PH 6.0 and temp 65f


----------



## SideNote (Feb 15, 2016)

DAY 28, end of week 4


----------



## gr865 (Feb 15, 2016)

SideNote said:


> DAY 28, end of week 4


Looking good the SN, how many weeks you going to let her go?


----------



## SideNote (Feb 15, 2016)

They say Cindy is ready with 56 days in general. But this is in optimal conditions and HPS light. I think with CFL I can add +1 week. So maybe 9 weeks. Will see how she looks in Week 8


----------



## gr865 (Feb 15, 2016)

SideNote said:


> They say Cindy is ready with 56 days in general. But this is in optimal conditions and HPS light. I think with CFL I can add +1 week. So maybe 9 weeks. Will see how she looks in Week 8


Yes, I have been looking at the breeders recommendations, but now more often I check trichs for % clear, cloudy and amber. I will be posting some pics later, today is my 5th week, sure seems to be slow, but I am just antsy. LOL


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 15, 2016)

gr865 said:


> And what are your strains and medium?
> GR


Oh yea and im using coco, the botanicare aeration.


----------



## SideNote (Feb 16, 2016)

Some forming buds shots of DAY 30


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 17, 2016)

Traplife said:


> hey guys! so to update: my first grow is at day 44 of 12/12, i want to thank everyone on this forum for all the advice and useful threads! when i started these clones under a 50watt cfl i only had the hope of keeping them alive, i never would have imagined actually growing bud successfully in my closet lol. still a total noob.
> So a little refresher of whats going on here, 2 clones hybrid sativa (Blue Hog's breath), in 3gal pots with organic soil, feeding Kyle Kushman Vegamatrix. vegged for 45 days under a mars hydro 600, topped once, and trained using SCROG method. i am now at day 44 of flower and wanted to know if theres anything i can do to get the most yield possible. here's a pic from day 40 with lights on, and a couple from today before they wake up. thanks in advanced, everyone here at riu has been very helpful and friendly, thank you all!
> 
> View attachment 3605816 View attachment 3605817 View attachment 3605818 View attachment 3605819 View attachment 3605820


nice work for a first grow man! The yellow tips on the fan leaves usually means nute burn, with how far you are in no worries. Id keep doing what your doing, and youll be all good. Id shoot for 9 weeks, but ten probably wouldnt hurt. I always just go by when the plant says its done...


----------



## Traplife (Feb 17, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> nice work for a first grow man! The yellow tips on the fan leaves usually means nute burn, with how far you are in no worries. Id keep doing what your doing, and youll be all good. Id shoot for 9 weeks, but ten probably wouldnt hurt. I always just go by when the plant says its done...


Thanks man, they are getting frostier by the day! I got a pocket microscope to check trics, but i dont have the steadiest hands but i managed to see the trics on the bd are mostly clear, but a lot of the sugar leaf ones are amber.


----------



## Abucks (Feb 19, 2016)

Four full days after transplant. I think these little darlings are doing all right. Pics are 4 days apart.


----------



## SideNote (Feb 19, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Four full days after transplant. I think these little darlings are doing all right. Pics are 4 days apart.


Nice. What strain?


----------



## Abucks (Feb 19, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Nice. What strain?


These babies are the original querkle. I've grown them on and off for a couple years now. This is their first grow in straight coco.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2016)

Abucks said:


> These babies are the original querkle. I've grown them on and off for a couple years now. This is their first grow in straight coco.


Grew it 2010 or maybe 2012, wish I had kept the mother! TGAgenetics does some nice work.
My plants grew exactly like the ones in Sub's pics but mine took on a real purple hue at the very end. Thick in trichs, even on the smaller fan leaves, very short plant with thick, tight, tasty nugs.
It was my night time and weekend bud. Got many a good night sleep off that bitch.
I use Boveda packs and vacuum seal the jars, last summer I was going thru my jars to see what I had left and found in the very back of the cabinet a half pint jar with one bud of Querkle top cola. She was not only still pliable, not crumbly at all, had great fragrance and the taste was still there along with a damn good buzz.
AAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Abucks (Feb 19, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Grew it 2010 or maybe 2012, wish I had kept the mother! TGAgenetics does some nice work.
> My plants grew exactly like the ones in Sub's pics but mine took on a real purple hue at the very end. Thick in trichs, even on the smaller fan leaves, very short plant with thick, tight, tasty nugs.
> It was my night time and weekend bud. Got many a good night sleep off that bitch.
> I use Boveda packs and vacuum seal the jars, last summer I was going thru my jars to see what I had left and found in the very back of the cabinet a half pint jar with one bud of Querkle top cola. She was not only still pliable, not crumbly at all, had great fragrance and the taste was still there along with a damn good buzz.
> AAAAAHHHHHHHH


This pheno is also the dark purple finisher with a indescribable overwhelming odor. The taste is powerful, and it hits like a sledgehammer! These are from TGA, from about 4 years ago. This was the best pheno of 10 seeds. After losing countless strains for a multitude if reasons, I was smart and gave clones out to a couple reputable growers in my area. Between the three if us, we managed to keep it going. I recently popped white widow, and ak47. Going to be a few months before I know how they are. Both are strains I had previously, and lost.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2016)

This grow was not scrogged but I plan one in the fall, going to asking lots of questions, LOL
But I did keep this mother, she is Exodus Cheese from GHS, not a big fan of theirs but damn this is a great pheno. Here's my smoke report. I want to run her in a scrog this fall.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenhouse-seeds-exodus-cheese-fem.898824/

I hope you enjoy that Q, she is a lovely bitch.

GR


----------



## SideNote (Feb 21, 2016)

some pics of my Cindy, ending of week 5 ...


----------



## Abucks (Feb 21, 2016)

So 7 days after transplanting from on liter pots to fourty liters of cann in 15 gallon smart pots, I've got roots coming out the bottoms, and ibam finding random hairs half way up the sides of the pots. Hats off to canna!


----------



## Abucks (Feb 21, 2016)

My first scrog. 12- querkle in ffof under a 5x10 screen two and a half weeks into flowering


----------



## suavekasso (Feb 21, 2016)

guys help me out ..when do you think i should start flowering? dont give me the cliche 70% full answer because i already know that..i just want to know if i should start soon or not from some experienced scroggers..peace and love


----------



## Mineralz (Feb 21, 2016)

They've still got 3-4 weeks of stretch when you flip them so I would flip them NOW or else risk them getting out of control. Once you run out of screen area then you start to hurt your yield ultimately. Either from stuff below getting shaded out and eventually dying OR stuff stretching too much vertically because you ran out of room to put them under the screen. Food for thought. They look nice though! Fat bushes!


----------



## SideNote (Feb 22, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> They've still got 3-4 weeks of stretch when you flip them so I would flip them NOW or else risk them getting out of control. Once you run out of screen area then you start to hurt your yield ultimately. Either from stuff below getting shaded out and eventually dying OR stuff stretching too much vertically because you ran out of room to put them under the screen. Food for thought. They look nice though! Fat bushes!


What he said!


----------



## Abucks (Feb 24, 2016)

10 days after transplant, and these 15 gallon pots are rooted, and the growth is blowing me away! This strain of querkle is very indica dominant, and usually takes weeks to see growth like this in soil. Go canna go!


----------



## rastaweed (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello i got (2)1000w hps (1)600w hps and (1) 600w mh i got 7 skunk xl and 8 deep cheese i got ac 12000btu co2 controller with 50lb tank i run co2ppms at (800) (1) dehumidifier (1) 440cfm inline fan and (3) fans in the room i got it in soil and using CANNA nutrients the are is the scrog area is 2m x 1,5m the room temp is (2 day and (23) at night i veg them 3 weeks all under MH with the same watt's it's my second time growing but it's my first scrog any idea of my aprox yield? and also any tips or advices for this grow?


----------



## SideNote (Feb 28, 2016)

an update from ending of week 6, tomrrow start week 7 
Buds filling out now but hope to see some swelling and growth in her last 2-3 weeks. Buds ain`t as fat as I have hoped so far,,, but not that bad too....


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 28, 2016)

There are a lot of beautiful scrogs here I took a lot of ideas for my Sour Diesel room thanks to everyone who shared.


----------



## Traplife (Mar 1, 2016)

so 3 hours of trimming later, still cant believe how much nug i managed to get off these two plants in 3gal pots lol, SCROG is the way to go for sure! didnt weigh it wet im gonna wait till its all dry but im hoping for a QP (pics are on an oven pan lol)


----------



## SideNote (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice! You had 600w LED yes? And how many plants?

Can hardly wait to get my scissors on and get down on it  Though I def wont have such fat nugs from my girl. Eventhough I used biggest smount of CFL so far: 360w. Hope they fatten up these last 2 weeks!!


----------



## Traplife (Mar 1, 2016)

SideNote said:


> Very nice! You had 600w LED yes? And how many plants?
> 
> Can hardly wait to get my scissors on and get down on it  Though I def wont have such fat nugs from my girl. Eventhough I used biggest smount of CFL so far: 360w. Hope they fatten up these last 2 weeks!!


i had a Marys Hydro "600" so only 300 actual watts, its the 500w "equivelent" to HPS. It was only 2 plants in 3gal pots, vegged for 45 days from clone, then flowered for 9 weeks exactly.


----------



## Traplife (Mar 3, 2016)

got 105grams dry, little under my goal, but not bad for a first try, just curing in an airtight jar now


----------



## SideNote (Mar 6, 2016)

Congrats! 105gr is nooot baaad. Would be enough for the whole year and still be some over. How`s the first smoke test?


----------



## bgmike8 (Mar 6, 2016)

Traplife said:


> i had a Marys Hydro "600" so only 300 actual watts, its the 500w "equivelent" to HPS. It was only 2 plants in 3gal pots, vegged for 45 days from clone, then flowered for 9 weeks exactly.


How big of a space?


----------



## bgmike8 (Mar 6, 2016)

I am limited to 5 plants for legal reasons. My plan is to make an aero setup with 5 sites. I will have the setup slightly lower than a table. I want to train the plants to grow onto the table and fill a 3x3 or 4x4 area. Maybe even wrap around. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## SideNote (Mar 6, 2016)

My Cindy, end of Week 7, tomorrow start of the last week 8


----------



## Traplife (Mar 7, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> How big of a space?


it was just a small space in my closet, about 2.5'x2'


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 7, 2016)

hey all. I am about join the ranks of being a scrog grower. I have watched countless videos, read journals, compared notes, and i think i am ready. Have been growing for aprx 2 years solid, and I kept putting off the scrogging for my "next grow." well, my next grow is upon me. I am not putting it off any longer. I actually had to debate with myself pretty good because i just finished up my Ghost Train Haze #1, and the only technique i used was LST'ing by tieing down all the branches that grew upward. I ended up pulling over 7 ounces off one plant...so I started wondering if it was necessary to try scrogging since I am getting such good results with my metheod i just explained...But I decided I gotta give it a try. All your guy' pictures of tents STUFFED full of bud, no more room for not even ONE more, yea, thats what i am looking for~!
I will post some pics of my pvc scrog screen i am about to make. If anyone has tips for setting up a 2x2 scrog that can make my life easier, I am ALL ears! thanks
-G.Thumbs Mcgee


----------



## Justinbudahgrower (Mar 7, 2016)

woodsmantoker said:


> Now of course we can not all agree with every piece of information presented before us, this cut and paste gives a general description of the method that can be easily used as a starting point reference.


Ha


----------



## Justinbudahgrower (Mar 7, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> Ha


I have found scrog to be a great way to maximize your plants potential I have grown indoor for many years now and have tried just about every way imaginable I have ran many test runs to see what works best for me running the same cut of Girl Scout cookies in same size rooms with same mother and bites Scrog in one room sea of green in another and plain in the last room and here were my results plain room yielded 500 grams per meter sq sog yielded 380 grams per meter sq and scrog produced 670 grams per meter sq on top of maximizing the rooms potential I also found it to have denser buds to to better more even light exposure I know everyone has there methods but for me I find scrog to be the way to go if u disagree plz post ur reasons why


----------



## Justinbudahgrower (Mar 7, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> Ha


Oh and green thumbs I would recommend using plastic fencing and use a square made of pvc pipe that will make it so it can be reused and also can be lifted up and down as needed just run string in each corner down from roof once u get it down I would recommend a v scrog but u need Atleast a 3 by 3 for it to be necesary


----------



## Justinbudahgrower (Mar 7, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey all. I am about join the ranks of being a scrog grower. I have watched countless videos, read journals, compared notes, and i think i am ready. Have been growing for aprx 2 years solid, and I kept putting off the scrogging for my "next grow." well, my next grow is upon me. I am not putting it off any longer. I actually had to debate with myself pretty good because i just finished up my Ghost Train Haze #1, and the only technique i used was LST'ing by tieing down all the branches that grew upward. I ended up pulling over 7 ounces off one plant...so I started wondering if it was necessary to try scrogging since I am getting such good results with my metheod i just explained...But I decided I gotta give it a try. All your guy' pictures of tents STUFFED full of bud, no more room for not even ONE more, yea, thats what i am looking for~!
> I will post some pics of my pvc scrog screen i am about to make. If anyone has tips for setting up a 2x2 scrog that can make my life easier, I am ALL ears! thanks
> -G.Thumbs Mcgee


----------



## Justinbudahgrower (Mar 7, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> View attachment 3625634


Oh and one more thing is I would recommend placing screen a week before flowering it will fill out completAly during stretch and make sure to hack anything that doesn't get above screen or Atleast getting good light exposure


----------



## Abucks (Mar 8, 2016)

Three weeks into my canna coco scrog and my mind is blown. Never in my last 20 years of growing have I saw results like this. Pic one is day one of veg Feb 14th, and second pic is day six into flower March 8th.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 8, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> Oh and green thumbs I would recommend using plastic fencing and use a square made of pvc pipe that will make it so it can be reused and also can be lifted up and down as needed just run string in each corner down from roof once u get it down I would recommend a v scrog but u need Atleast a 3 by 3 for it to be necesary


cool, thanks for that tidbit bro....
so your saying to just hang it above the plant, by tying it from the frame? That seems easy enough, but i am curious what will stop the plant from just pushing the screen upward...Is the weight of the pvc screen and plastic fencing enough to overpower the upward push of the plant? prob a dumb question, but this is my first scrog.
thanks bud


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 8, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> Oh and one more thing is I would recommend placing screen a week before flowering it will fill out completAly during stretch and make sure to hack anything that doesn't get above screen or Atleast getting good light exposure


one more thing, what height do you place yours at on average....i mean...what works best for you? is this something that varies from grow to grow, or is there a general rule of thumb? Thanks again for the response.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 8, 2016)

3rd and final question dude...You said use use plastic fencing...what kind you talking and how you secure it to your pvc? zip ties? thanks a lot =)


----------



## bgmike8 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm about to set up a grow. I'm limited to five plants. I'll have a 600 watt hid. I'm pLanning to use a homemade Rubbermaid aero setup. I'm thinking that I will train the plants onto a table and let them fill the 4x4 area before I flower. I notice on here that scrog technique is having the plants under the screen. Am I crazy for trying to grow them out onto a screen?


----------



## suavekasso (Mar 8, 2016)

first week flower

tahoe og kush

  


and with lights off


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 9, 2016)

suavekasso said:


> first week flower
> 
> tahoe og kush
> 
> ...


hey bud...how did you secure your pvc screen to your tent frame? i cant tell in the pic...this is exactly what i am trying to get setup.


----------



## suavekasso (Mar 9, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey bud...how did you secure your pvc screen to your tent frame? i cant tell in the pic...this is exactly what i am trying to get setup.






hey man... i used rope rachets(the ones used to hang light hoods) and connected 1 from each corner to the top of the tent so i can easily adjust the height.....shouldnt be a problem because the actual scrog screen is REALLY light ....worked out pretty well for me


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 9, 2016)

suavekasso said:


> hey man... i used rope rachets(the ones used to hang light hoods) and connected 1 from each corner to the top of the tent so i can easily adjust the height.....shouldnt be a problem because the actual scrog screen is REALLY light ....worked out pretty well for me


nice. Yea, I just so happen to have 4 1/4 in rope ratchets laying around. I have thought about doing it that way, but i thought the plant would push back, but then if that happened, i could just ratchet it down to the bottom of the frame as well. Viola! hahah! thanks alot man, you helped me get over my hump... <------ been doing that for about a week thinking about this. lol. seems so simple now. 
I just didnt want to put legs on it because i knew it would be something that would vary from grow to grow. BTW, on average, how many inches do you give from the screen to base of pot? just an average...Like i said before, this is my first one. I know once i delve into it, it will start answering all my questions by just doing it. Its funny how I let shit like this scare me out of trying it. I have been wanting to do scrog since i started growing pretty much, but i always found a reason not to do it. I was just scared. lol. I am forcing myself this time, because i have a Grape god going, and it is growing that uniform style for scrog grows after being topped only once. I know it will do awesome. anyway, thanks again bro.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 10, 2016)

Justinbudahgrower said:


> Oh and green thumbs I would recommend using plastic fencing and use a square made of pvc pipe that will make it so it can be reused and also can be lifted up and down as needed just run string in each corner down from roof once u get it down I would recommend a v scrog but u need Atleast a 3 by 3 for it to be necesary



hey all, I know I have been a pest with all my rookie questions regarding my scrog screen build. Turns out it was a lot easier than I had envisioned. anyway, just wanted to say i no longer needed my questions answered. I just burned down, and took a stroll thru the local Lowes. I ended up just going with exactly what you suggested. I was gonna do the screws, and use masonry string, but the plastic fencing and zip ties seemed way easier, so that is what i went with.
 
I am just going to hang it with 1/4 inch ratchet hangers, and then strap it to the bottom of the frame for any vertical upward push the plant might throw at it, but i think this should do the trick. I am curious as to why a lot of growers say string is the best...why? anyone? is there anything wrong with this as a setup?


----------



## Abucks (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey all, I know I have been a pest with all my rookie questions regarding my scrog screen build. Turns out it was a lot easier than I had envisioned. anyway, just wanted to say i no longer needed my questions answered. I just burned down, and took a stroll thru the local Lowes. I ended up just going with exactly what you suggested. I was gonna do the screws, and use masonry string, but the plastic fencing and zip ties seemed way easier, so that is what i went with.
> View attachment 3628226
> I am just going to hang it with 1/4 inch ratchet hangers, and then strap it to the bottom of the frame for any vertical upward push the plant might throw at it, but i think this should do the trick. I am curious as to why a lot of growers say string is the best...why? anyone? is there anything wrong with this as a setup?


From what I've read, I believe people like string because it does less possible damage to the plants. Plastic is less forgiving. That being said, I've seen pictures of guys using chicken wire and fishing line! So I figure whatever floats ones boat. Lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 10, 2016)

Got home from work and got the screen hung. Pretty sure it is good, height wise and what not, does it look like it is about where it should be? Any feedback is welcomed, first scrog and all. THanks Guys.
GTM


----------



## Abucks (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Got home from work and got the screen put up. I just want some reassurance that I got the screen at the right height and what not. Any feedback is welcomed. first scrog and all. THanks Guys.
> GTMView attachment 3628541 View attachment 3628542


Looks great!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 10, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Looks great!


Thanks man. so on average, what point do most growers flip to 12/12?


----------



## Abucks (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Thanks man. so on average, what point do most growers flip to 12/12?


Depends on strain and flower stretch. Most people say when the screen is 70% full. It will fill the other 30% during the two week stretch. I miss judged my current scrog, and its filling in faster then I thought.


----------



## Abucks (Mar 12, 2016)

Day 10 of flower. Should have flipped the lights a few days sooner. Did not expect growth like this


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Day 10 of flower. Should have flipped the lights a few days sooner. Did not expect growth like this View attachment 3630105


dang! how full was your screen when you flipped it? I am worrying about timing myself.


----------



## Abucks (Mar 13, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> dang! how full was your screen when you flipped it? I am worrying about timing myself.


Day one of flower


----------



## SideNote (Mar 13, 2016)

So chopped her down 2 days ago. (Day 55). Did not get as musch as I hoped from the SCROG method: 38.5gram (1.4 Oz)
Used most wattage of CFL so far and other conditions were as last years. BUT still Im happy I have some new spliff to smoke for a while (not a daily smoker). I hope quality before quantity!! Let the curing begin!

C99 grown in coco, 365W CFL lights, Canna coco A+B, Canna P/K 13/14, hand watered


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 13, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Day one of flower


Oh wow, well I better flip mind then. Will waiting to long have any negative effect? other than being crowded? I have seen some REALLY CROWDED scrogs that didn't look like there were any issues, but i do keep reading not to wait to long. Why is that? will being to crowded hurt your yield? how do you think your yield will fare? seeings how you said you accidentally waited to long to flip...
Side note, Fucking hilarious that your Thermometer got swallowed up in the JUNGLE!! Got a couple tops there going eh? hahaha!!


----------



## Abucks (Mar 14, 2016)

Poor little monitor doesn't have a chance! Lol.... From what I understand about scrog, the goal is to have the two week flower stretch stop when the screen is full. Looking like I missed this mark by a week. This is my first true scrog, and first run in coco with this strain. My last run was a trial scrog in soil with this strain, and it took 12 plants a month of veg, and 2-1/2 weeks of flower to fill the screen. This run I vegged for two weeks and they have been flowering for 13 days now, and I'm already 6" through a full screen. I think the only thing I have to worry about is what their overall higth at the end of flower is going to be. I've got 24" to play with so hope that's enough. As far as crowding, my goal was to have a bud site coming through every square in the screen. The squares are 3.5" x 3.5" which I estimate should be plenty of room for good light penetration to each bud site. Only time will tell though! I should have flipped my lights 3 or 4 days earlier then I did for it to be a true scrog. If the growth I'm having now is any indication of how my final yield is going to come out, I can't even begin to guess what this yield is going to be. My trial scrog soil run yielded 1.6# per 1000 watts. Close to my 2.25# goal. This run is blowing that out of the water! I'm going to be like a kid before Christmas for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Poor little monitor doesn't have a chance! Lol.... From what I understand about scrog, the goal is to have the two week flower stretch stop when the screen is full. Looking like I missed this mark by a week. This is my first true scrog, and first run in coco with this strain. My last run was a trial scrog in soil with this strain, and it took 12 plants a month of veg, and 2-1/2 weeks of flower to fill the screen. This run I vegged for two weeks and they have been flowering for 13 days now, and I'm already 6" through a full screen. I think the only thing I have to worry about is what their overall higth at the end of flower is going to be. I've got 24" to play with so hope that's enough. As far as crowding, my goal was to have a bud site coming through every square in the screen. The squares are 3.5" x 3.5" which I estimate should be plenty of room for good light penetration to each bud site. Only time will tell though! I should have flipped my lights 3 or 4 days earlier then I did for it to be a true scrog. If the growth I'm having now is any indication of how my final yield is going to come out, I can't even begin to guess what this yield is going to be. My trial scrog soil run yielded 1.6# per 1000 watts. Close to my 2.25# goal. This run is blowing that out of the water! I'm going to be like a kid before Christmas for the next 6 weeks.


So according to my qwik math, you got about 2.2 oz per plant, does that sound about right?
My usual method before trying the screen was just tying down the branches to the screws in the side of the pot, the screws are still there, but not used, in my pic i posted above. But anyway, I am starting to wonder if i made a wise choice to try scrog. On my last grow, i yeilded 7.25 oz off one plant. I just hope i can come close to that wit this method, the whole reason i am doing it was to UP my yeild! even though my yeilds were just fine, there is ALWAYS room for improvement. I cant see how it would yeild less though, i mean, if i do it right, i should be using ALL my canopy, rather then 70% or so, from the way i used to do it. I figure i will have to give this a couple tries before i get it "down" like i had gotten with my last method. I have envisioned having my own scrog grow since I started growing, so I am totally stoked to be doing it, and hopeful as well! _ I _will have to post a pic to show you its progression. I really want to get the timing right! anyway...thanks for letting me bend yr ear man.


----------



## Abucks (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry, I was a little unclear. The 1.6# was 4 plants under 1k light. I think my yields are going to greatly increase with this grow. I am shooting for 1 gram per watt. This grow has got me excited. Have never seen such explosive growth.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 14, 2016)

Abucks said:


> Sorry, I was a little unclear. The 1.6# was 4 plants under 1k light. I think my yields are going to greatly increase with this grow. I am shooting for 1 gram per watt. This grow has got me excited. Have never seen such explosive growth.


hell ya. you got your hands full there!
ok, glad you clarified, i was adding it up, and scratching my head.... lol
I yeilded .86 grams/watt last grow, w/out a net, so i am hoping for 1 gram per watt as well. here's to us reaching our goals! cheers!


----------



## Abucks (Mar 14, 2016)

Reaching and exceeding! Good luck my friend.


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine went crazy by day 12 too lol.


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Two weeks earlier


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 16, 2016)

damn!!! talk about a haircut


----------



## Sire Killem All (Mar 16, 2016)

Set-up for round 2


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just crazy how it looks and then you wonder how it will fill in. 
You change to your bloom nutes and flip the lights. 
You open the door the next morning and BOOM the girls went crazy.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 21, 2016)

UPDATE:
Just flipped my grape god today. It has vegged for aprx 8 weeks. I realize I could let the screen fill a little more, but i am running out of time, as my other plants are going to need the tent, so i gotta get it rolling. I think its close enough, but I would like to hear opinions. thanks guys. happy scrogging.


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thats actually kinda funny. Wait till you see how that screen fills up in the next 2 weeks. You will be goin holy crap shoulda flipped two weeks earlier. I did the same thing now its all hanging over the sides or im pinning it to the walls lol. 
Must be the Easter Stretch lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 21, 2016)

Optic1 said:


> Thats actually kinda funny. Wait till you see how that screen fills up in the next 2 weeks. You will be goin holy crap shoulda flipped two weeks earlier. I did the same thing now its all hanging over the sides or im pinning it to the walls lol.
> Must be the Easter Stretch lol


uh-oh. hope it don't kill my yield. LoL! it is indica Dominant, so at least thats going for it...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 21, 2016)

I went back and looked at my 1st picture again...i am in trouble aren't I? LMAO!!!
I JUST defoliated all the stuff blocking the new sites only about 4-5 days ago, and it freaking EXPLODED with new growth!


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes sir she does that, look back one page at my 2 pictures. You will see a kinda bare screen then 2 weeks later. Pics in 2 posts back to back. Now its even doubled those. I'm indica too


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 21, 2016)

Optic1 said:


> Yes sir she does that, look back one page at my 2 pictures. You will see a kinda bare screen then 2 weeks later. Pics in 2 posts back to back. Now its even doubled those. I'm indica too


oh no! lol, your poking holes in all my hopes!
haha!]
I'll go and look again.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 21, 2016)

Optic1 said:


> Two weeks earlierView attachment 3632849


OKAY!! lol, now i see, I didn't notice the caption at the top that said "two weeks earlier" so thats why I wrote, "damn, talk about a haircut." 
I thought you had defoliated it BACK to where it was on the 2nd pic from the 1st picture.
So that was 2 weeks after you flipped it?
what strain is it? I waited so long because everyone kept saying you practically have to fill the screen with indicas. I thought I was rushing it somewhat! ahah!
thanks for that comparison, now i know what to expect more-so!
lets see some new pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I should have done the before after bit. Sorry. The first pic is the 2 week bloom and the growth. The next post was after the trim on day 0 of bloom. Hang on let me get a new pic. Its at about the 7 ft lvl in room. Gonna run out of ceiling quick this Holy grail kush just outgrew all the nice monster cropping. I gave up. I trimmed and it grew back in 4 days, trimmed again grew right back. Just mean and green. Let her grow rev lol


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yea gonna have to do lights again back corner is over 6 ft now.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 26, 2016)

hey all, just throwing out a UPDATE of my progress. I do plan on starting a journal, but this will work until then!
happy scrogging!
Day 6 flowering


heres a pic where you can see the one of the empty rows...hoping the stretch will fill it in! So far its not looking to be a very big stretcher! (indica, we'll see)
you cant tell by this pic, but both sides have a row that is not filled.


----------



## Abucks (Mar 26, 2016)

I wouldn't worry. Looking good!


----------



## Maxwell's Fluff (Mar 26, 2016)

SideNote said:


> So chopped her down 2 days ago. (Day 55). Did not get as musch as I hoped from the SCROG method: 38.5gram (1.4 Oz)
> Used most wattage of CFL so far and other conditions were as last years. BUT still Im happy I have some new spliff to smoke for a while (not a daily smoker). I hope quality before quantity!! Let the curing begin!
> 
> C99 grown in coco, 365W CFL lights, Canna coco A+B, Canna P/K 13/14, hand watered


Hi,
Great work!!! I see you're grow is done and your setup is similar to mine, and so are the results as far as I can see.
I use coco in a 2x2 space (grow tent). I had about 220w of CFL bulbs for flowering (just used fewer bulbs during veg). My only "complaint", if you will, with cfls is that the buds don't get as thick or dense as I have been used to see in buds I purchase (ie from progressional growers). Also when comparing to other pictures, ones using HiD lights I clearly see the extra stretching (the one between nodes or bud sites) in my grow vs theirs. 
Personally I have opted to upgrade my lighting and just got a 150w HPS light. 
I am using it now for the first time, and am currently at day 17-19 of flowering (sorry, didn't mark it on calendar or anything, just switch the timer in the light lol).
Now I run 2 plants in my space, mostly because i would like to grow different strains and a "perpetual harvest" style by offsetting each plant, but we'll see. 

Currently, my girls are of an unknown strain. I got them from a friend who got them from a friend... I was a bit sketical at first, but now I'm convinced they are pretty legit beans, from a grower, not randomly collected swag-bag seeds. So far (over 4 grows), of 10 seeds I germinated, all 10 sprouted and all 10 turned out to be females. They all have grown quite identically and definitely all tasted and smelled the same. I ordered white widow and purple kush from a seed bank for my next grow, but also cloned this mystery strain before going 12/12 with this batch because I love it so much!
Anyhow, if you (or anyone else) are interested, I can post pics and after I harvest, comparisons of before and after switching light setup.
I just signed up now after getting caught up following your grow on this thread. It reminded me a lot of mine, and I can't wait to see how this 150w HPS changes the qualities of the harvested buds. 

Taken at day 11-13 of flowering (they are sleepin arm!):


----------



## bgmike8 (Mar 26, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> hey all, just throwing out a UPDATE of my progress. I do plan on starting a journal, but this will work until then!
> happy scrogging!
> Day 6 flowering
> 
> ...


What kind of yield are u hoping for?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 26, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> What kind of yield are u hoping for?


honestly, I cant say i have an exact weight in mind, but i will say I just finished my GTH#1 and yeilded aprx 7.5oz, without a screen, but it wazs a totally different strain. They say this grape god is a heavy yielder also, so we'll see. Also, this is my first scrog, so I have NO idea. I am hoping for "about a pound" lmao. but in all fairness, that would be fucking sweet. a half would be excellent.


----------



## Traplife (Mar 27, 2016)

about to flip in a few days, waited too long because it took a while to track down and buy the right flowering lights, but im hoping i dont have a overcrowding problem. 

  

800w COB CXB3070 in a 4x4. 6 plants


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 27, 2016)

The Dawg Fathers 960 Watt Vero29 Scrogg Week 8 Day 3


----------



## Traplife (Mar 27, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> The Dawg Fathers 960 Watt Vero29 Scrogg Week 8 Day 3View attachment 3642649 View attachment 3642650 View attachment 3642651 View attachment 3642652 View attachment 3642653 View attachment 3642654 View attachment 3642655


wow im looking for results like that! what size tent are you growing in? how many plants?


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 27, 2016)

Traplife said:


> wow im looking for results like that! what size tent are you growing in? how many plants?


6 Ladies in a 20 gallon sterilite tub. I have a dig 6 outlet pressure compensator pumping nute to the root zone. The Root pics are at res change over my flushing solution which consist of 4 tablespoons Herculean Harvest and 1/2 teaspoon of jacks 5-12-26. Now you want results like mine you will have to bow down and pray to my Beloved Vero Angels


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 27, 2016)

Jillybean, preharvest, vertical SCRoG, came to 21.5oz;
  

Happy SCRoGgin'!


----------



## Traplife (Mar 27, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> View attachment 3642784
> 
> 6 Ladies in a 20 gallon sterilite tub. I have a dig 6 outlet pressure compensator pumping nute to the root zone. The Root pics are at res change over my flushing solution which consist of 4 tablespoons Herculean Harvest and 1/2 teaspoon of jacks 5-12-26. Now you want results like mine you will have to bow down and pray to my Beloved Vero Angels


god damn, i need to get my hydro game on point!


----------



## SideNote (Mar 28, 2016)

Maxwell's Fluff said:


> Hi,
> Great work!!! I see you're grow is done and your setup is similar to mine, and so are the results as far as I can see.
> I use coco in a 2x2 space (grow tent). I had about 220w of CFL bulbs for flowering (just used fewer bulbs during veg). My only "complaint", if you will, with cfls is that the buds don't get as thick or dense as I have been used to see in buds I purchase (ie from progressional growers). Also when comparing to other pictures, ones using HiD lights I clearly see the extra stretching (the one between nodes or bud sites) in my grow vs theirs.
> Personally I have opted to upgrade my lighting and just got a 150w HPS light.
> ...


Hi maxwell

thanks for reading and watching my posts. I got to say: Female Seeds C99 tastes and smells wonderfull! The high is very nice head high and no couch-lock. Just the way I like it. Eventhough small buds and not so great overall yield, it is the best weed I`ve grown so far (8 strains, 8 plants). 
I have thought about trying HPS myself for next grow. It just seems that CFL won`t bring the results that grower wishes for when waiting for these looong 4 months  So yeah, I would be interested of seeing your first try / comparison of CFL vs HPS scrog style


----------



## Traplife (Mar 30, 2016)

Update:

GDP seedlings are now in their smart pots, tent is light sealed in half, and the GSC shit clones are flipped to flower under their 800w 16 COB setup 


     
Surface & ambient temps
  

cant wait to see what i yield with these beast lights, did a par comparison to a gavita DE 1000w hps so im hoping for some nasty dry weight.


----------



## Abucks (Mar 30, 2016)

End of day 29. The flower stretch is over, and buds are starting to fill out. Excited to see what this next four weeks brings.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Mar 30, 2016)

Traplife said:


> Update:
> 
> GDP seedlings are now in their smart pots, tent is light sealed in half, and the GSC shit clones are flipped to flower under their 800w 16 COB setup
> 
> ...



What brand are those four COBS? Thanks


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 30, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> What brand are those four COBS? Thanks


i do believe that they are the Johnson cob's that you sometimes see advertised on this site...I have talked to SupraSPL (COB GURU, IMO) regarding these lights and he says they are a affordable units, and very efficient. They use cree cobs, and i do believe they use meanwell power supply,
if i am wrong, then these look IDENTICAL to the johnson Cobs...
http://johnsongrowlights.com/index.php?id_product=11&controller=product
$549.00, for a 4 cob led. good deal.
-GTM


----------



## Traplife (Mar 30, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> What brand are those four COBS? Thanks


you can buy them at @GoGreenLEDs http://www.gogreenleds.com/store/p7/4_pack_of_200W_4_COB_lights.html



GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i do believe that they are the Johnson cob's that you sometimes see advertised on this site...I have talked to SupraSPL (COB GURU, IMO) regarding these lights and he says they are a affordable units, and very efficient. They use cree cobs, and i do believe they use meanwell power supply,
> if i am wrong, then these look IDENTICAL to the johnson Cobs...
> http://johnsongrowlights.com/index.php?id_product=11&controller=product
> $549.00, for a 4 cob led. good deal.
> -GTM


They're actually not johnson lghts, i was going to get johnson's lights but i learned they use the cxa chips, GoGreen uses the cxb3070's which is why i chose them @GoGreenLEDs


----------



## BigDoobie (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello I'm new to scrog, I was wondering if a month veg time is enough time for 4 plants to fill up a 5x5 tent under a 1k hps?


----------



## Traplife (Mar 31, 2016)

BigDoobie said:


> Hello I'm new to scrog, I was wondering if a month veg time is enough time for 4 plants to fill up a 5x5 tent under a 1k hps?


depends on the type of genetics, growing medium, light distance from canopy, and how high your net is from the pots.


----------



## BigDoobie (Mar 31, 2016)

Well I'm using air cooled 1k lights and i can get the lights a foot or so away from the plants. I'm using different strains in soil. The net I'm planning to have at 1.5 feet or so. I think a month should be good, I'll find out soon. Thanks.


----------



## Traplife (Mar 31, 2016)

BigDoobie said:


> Well I'm using air cooled 1k lights and i can get the lights a foot or so away from the plants. I'm using different strains in soil. The net I'm planning to have at 1.5 feet or so. I think a month should be good, I'll find out soon. Thanks.


1.5ft, is that above the pot or from the ground?


----------



## BigDoobie (Apr 1, 2016)

The pot, I'm not exactly doing scrog you could say. I have a support net I'm going to hang up that I can keep pushing new growth under to spread out the growth. I dont have a height restriction, the net is there more for support I guess you could say. I just need to fill up the tent in that amount of time so I can maximize my yield.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Update 2 weeks out. Co2 crank it up! 1400 ppm co2. Crystal City is poppin on my Reserva Privada Kosher Kush ladies. Everything is stable. Very excited. Kinda like waitin on christmas. Or hopin her husband doesn't come home lol.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh yaaaaa


----------



## Traplife (Apr 8, 2016)

Day 10 since the flip, just stopped tucking branches under a day ago. spread out the COB panels a little more for better coverage on the edges.


----------



## Traplife (Apr 8, 2016)

BigDoobie said:


> The pot, I'm not exactly doing scrog you could say. I have a support net I'm going to hang up that I can keep pushing new growth under to spread out the growth.


I have been under the assumption that is exactly what a scrog is...


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 9, 2016)

Traplife said:


> Day 10 since the flip, just stopped tucking branches under a day ago. spread out the COB panels a little more for better coverage on the edges.
> 
> View attachment 3653072 View attachment 3653073


Nice work with that canopy Trap. Looks like they'll start crowning soon. Are you gonna shave their undercarriages? Pain in the ass to water all those with that screen on there or you use a wand or something? I'm really interested in building a COB setup for my 3x3 veg tent. Everybody on RIU using them is getting fantastic results as far as efficiency goes. Keep em coming


----------



## kachiga (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey when you guys switch and do your Scrog battle at the end of it on average how big are your colas? Kind of wondering what length you end up on each stalk?


----------



## Traplife (Apr 9, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Nice work with that canopy Trap. Looks like they'll start crowning soon. Are you gonna shave their undercarriages? Pain in the ass to water all those with that screen on there or you use a wand or something? I'm really interested in building a COB setup for my 3x3 veg tent. Everybody on RIU using them is getting fantastic results as far as efficiency goes. Keep em coming


I want to trim it all under the net but i dont want to stress them, still debating if its worth taking the risk. as far as watering goes it is a bitch. Luckily the tent opens on the opposite side, but i will probably end up buying a small water pump to deal with that problem. Yeah the COBs are honestly pretty sweet tech, these panels are soo much brighter than my friends 800w HPS. But we will see what they can produce, i have a grow thread in my sig if you wanted to check it out!


----------



## Traplife (Apr 9, 2016)

How are those ladies doing @Abucks ?? I am trying my first coco gkrow and am stoked to see how yours do!


----------



## Abucks (Apr 9, 2016)

Traplife said:


> How are those ladies doing @Abucks ?? I am trying my first coco gkrow and am stoked to see how yours do!


Been crazy busy these last couple weeks. I'll get some pics up when I water in the AM.


----------



## Abucks (Apr 10, 2016)

Traplife said:


> How are those ladies doing @Abucks ?? I am trying my first coco gkrow and am stoked to see how yours do!


Here they are, 3-1/2 weeks, maybe a little longer, till the chop. Hit them pretty hard with pk13/14 the last couple weeks. They deffinetly gained size, but the foxtailed a little bit. Not to bad though, they are aleardy starting to fill in nicely.


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Apr 10, 2016)

Traplife said:


> I want to trim it all under the net but i dont want to stress them, still debating if its worth taking the risk. as far as watering goes it is a bitch. Luckily the tent opens on the opposite side, but i will probably end up buying a small water pump to deal with that problem. Yeah the COBs are honestly pretty sweet tech, these panels are soo much brighter than my friends 800w HPS. But we will see what they can produce, i have a grow thread in my sig if you wanted to check it out!



Couple of things to remember when scroging. First Trim all that shite under the net. It will only stress them slightly but the pay off is in the top cola's. I'm on my 10 run scroging and I cant stress it enough. Those little bastards down there suck the life outta the tops. Second, make sure you give each cola enough room to expand and mature. Packing them in there side by side will defeat the purpose. I've scroged with 60 tops and scroged with 30 and yielded more with less cola's. The plants can tell how much room they have to grow and you will end up with longer colas with less density. 

Grundle


----------



## kachiga (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine look like a big fuzz ball. Thc bombs and 2 cherry pies. They are short bushes. I want to maybe flip in one week, but they are only about a 10inches from the bucket. Makes them about 19 inches from the ground. I don't know their stretch over any thing. Do you think I can bump net up another foot, switch to 12/12, and let them stretch up to the net to make an even canopy? 

I know has to do with genetics but on average how much of a stretch do you guys see when flipping? More on smaller busy plants I guess.


.


----------



## Traplife (Apr 10, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Couple of things to remember when scroging. First Trim all that shite under the net. It will only stress them slightly but the pay off is in the top cola's. I'm on my 10 run scroging and I cant stress it enough. Those little bastards down there suck the life outta the tops. Second, make sure you give each cola enough room to expand and mature. Packing them in there side by side will defeat the purpose. I've scroged with 60 tops and scroged with 30 and yielded more with less cola's. The plants can tell how much room they have to grow and you will end up with longer colas with less density.
> 
> Grundle


i trimmed a bit up last night, i will for sure sit down and get most if not all of it tonight when the lights kick back on


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 11, 2016)

UPDATE:
Hello again growers  Today I am at day 21 flower on my Grape God from next gen seeds, and got some buds showing. Thought I would show you guys how shes coming along. I am thinking the stretch is done. It was pretty minimal! I did read that GrapeGod was a low stretching strain, so nothing out of the norm there. I am thinking I have reached the point where it is basically on auto pilot now. Maybe trim a leaf here, or re-tuck a branch there....but for the most part, i think my scrogging duties are done...


----------



## 420producer (Apr 12, 2016)

question . im new to the scrog method. and i had the top cola taller than other so i tied it down to be the same as the others. was this the right move?? i have another plant which im about to do the same idk if pics helps but the second pic all are about the same height now. also i put light 1000w hps to 24 in from scrog is this too close.?? should i take the light to top of grow tent and just let them do them. and should i wait for the lower branches reach scrog or clip then off? thanks, some are just a inch or 2 from it


----------



## Abucks (Apr 15, 2016)

Day 45 and the foxtailing they had is filling in beautifully. Still got 2 weeks untill the harvest window, maybe more, as there are no brown hairs anywhere. Trich development is astounding. Even the big fan leaves are glowing white.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 15, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Mine look like a big fuzz ball. Thc bombs and 2 cherry pies. They are short bushes. I want to maybe flip in one week, but they are only about a 10inches from the bucket. Makes them about 19 inches from the ground. I don't know their stretch over any thing. Do you think I can bump net up another foot, switch to 12/12, and let them stretch up to the net to make an even canopy?
> 
> I know has to do with genetics but on average how much of a stretch do you guys see when flipping? More on smaller busy plants I guess.
> 
> ...


hey im growing cherry pie as well. and i got over 1 1/2 or .5 meter stretch and it filled in the middle nicely over 55 kolas


----------



## kachiga (Apr 15, 2016)

420producer said:


> hey im growing cherry pie as well. and i got over 1 1/2 or .5 meter stretch and it filled in the middle nicely over 55 kolas


Ah cool, mine feel like they been sluggish. How long did you veg for, and how tall did it get?

I was reading people said it had like no stretch. I really hope I get some from them to keep up.


----------



## kachiga (Apr 15, 2016)

420producer said:


> question . im new to the scrog method. and i had the top cola taller than other so i tied it down to be the same as the others. was this the right move?? i have another plant which im about to do the same idk if pics helps but the second pic all are about the same height now. also i put light 1000w hps to 24 in from scrog is this too close.?? should i take the light to top of grow tent and just let them do them. and should i wait for the lower branches reach scrog or clip then off? thanks, some are just a inch or 2 from it


If you can keep colas same height that's good. Careful with your metal rack and hps, it can heat it up and hurt the plants.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 15, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Ah cool, mine feel like they been sluggish. How long did you veg for, and how tall did it get?
> 
> I was reading people said it had like no stretch. I really hope I get some from them to keep up.


i got the clone . and vegged for just 2 weeks . in a 3 gal. and i would say about 1m or 3 ft. but i lst them so if it was to look like a christmas tree it would be about 4 ft.right now, but i tied down the top so all the secondary kolas now think they the top so she still getting it stretch on., it was one bushy plant. and nice smell going on day 25 of flower. i wished i would have put in a 5 gal


----------



## 420producer (Apr 15, 2016)

kachiga said:


> If you can keep colas same height that's good. Careful with your metal rack and hps, it can heat it up and hurt the plants.


i am and that was a concern of mine so i have a fan dedicated to the metal cage. it has a rubber type coating.over the metal.and i keep it at least 24 in, above canopy. ill get a net next time. its a side of a lrg dog kennel. gotta save money for electric bill.lol
thanks


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2016)

update . cherry pie is SMELLING SOOO NICE. and the tri are starting to form near the buds. but leaves feel i bit dry compared to larry og right next to it. note not a good strain to scrogg right next to the ch pie looks like a bball player next to a lil person . lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 17, 2016)

This look ok? 

I'm setting the screen in place now


----------



## Traplife (Apr 17, 2016)

ended up doing a nice and thorough lollipoping a couple days ago
@MyLittleGrundle 

here they are day 13 of flower


----------



## Traplife (Apr 17, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3659278 View attachment 3659279 View attachment 3659280 This look ok?
> 
> I'm setting the screen in place now


Yooo thats a crazy thick tree trunk man lol how did you manage that in soil?? or is that coco/perlite?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 17, 2016)

Traplife said:


> Yooo thats a crazy thick tree trunk man lol how did you manage that in soil?? or is that coco/perlite?


lol it is huh.... 

Ya I'm in coco / perlite


----------



## trapkush (Apr 18, 2016)

@714steadyeddie Those stems are crazy what kind of seed/clone did that grow from? and what kind of nuits did you use?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 18, 2016)

trapkush said:


> @714steadyeddie Those stems are crazy what kind of seed/clone did that grow from? and what kind of nuits did you use?


It's blackjack from nirvana,

I'm in coco and just been giving it Maxibloom (I ml per 1gallon water)
Keep it simple stoner


----------



## Abucks (Apr 19, 2016)

End of day 48 flower. Starting to see a random few brown hairs. They are continuing to swell up and fill in nicely. Cut the lights to 11 on 13 off. Going to drop an hour off light cycle every few days until I get to 8/16. Then lights off for the last couple days of grow. Also wondering what people's thoughts are on increasing/decreasing light intensity for the final couple weeks. I'm running them at 1000 right now, wondering if I should turn them up to 1100 or down to 825 for the last week. Any thoughts on this subject?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 20, 2016)

UPDATE WEEK 4:
Hey all. Scrog is coming along nicely. 
didnt fill that screen all the way up, but its okay. This grape god barely stretched at all!
    
really starting to look like its gonna be a pretty decent yield!


----------



## 420producer (Apr 21, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> UPDATE WEEK 4:
> Hey all. Scrog is coming along nicely.
> didnt fill that screen all the way up, but its okay. This grape god barely stretched at all!
> View attachment 3661614 View attachment 3661615 View attachment 3661616 View attachment 3661617
> really starting to look like its gonna be a pretty decent yield!


nice 
.is that main lined.?
how many kolas?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 21, 2016)

Abucks said:


> End of day 48 flower. Starting to see a random few brown hairs. They are continuing to swell up and fill in nicely. Cut the lights to 11 on 13 off. Going to drop an hour off light cycle every few days until I get to 8/16. Then lights off for the last couple days of grow. Also wondering what people's thoughts are on increasing/decreasing light intensity for the final couple weeks. I'm running them at 1000 right now, wondering if I should turn them up to 1100 or down to 825 for the last week. Any thoughts on this subject?View attachment 3660665


yo Abucks. How goes it man. I have tried the light increase/decrease on one of my previous grows, and It did make a difference, but i think the fact that my grow lights quality was improving as well as light decreasing played a part. I vegged it under a full spec 300watt led (Piece of junk) and then i purchased an Optic 120 cob led, and added that when I flipped it to flower. I let it flower up until aprx week 9 and then i turned off the 300Watt led, and let the cob take it from there. Decreased the lights for the final 2 weeks or so, up too the 48 hour darkness period i like to let happen.
like i said, this was when i was still dialing in my grow tent, and my lights were improving so i think that probably had an effect on the results. I would definitely like to hear what results you get if you try it~


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 21, 2016)

420producer said:


> nice
> .is that main lined.?
> how many kolas?


hi 4/20producer,
happy belated holidays first and foremost 

So my technique I used in this grow was similar to mainlining, but I would say it was closer to "manifolding," because Nugbuckets technique of mainlining suggests to remove all bud sites except about 4 on each branch, making aprx 8 large colas. Manifolding, as I have come to understand it uses the same training technique early on. Topping early and breaking up the plants apical dominance, but instead of reducing the # of sites down to 8, the grower lets EVERY cola that reaches the top (or close) have a chance to show what it can do! I really didnt start off intending to use either of these techniques to be honest. I was just very used to topping early and tying down the branches. That was before I started using the scrog method. So when i introduced a screen, it limited the vertical height amount it could grow, so it forced the plant too search out new spots for branching, and that resulted in a mainling/manifoling type effect. If i was to be doing it true to the technique, i would had topped it even earlier then i did. I topped it at the 4th node, so i got double the amount of mainlines, if you will. It created an "X" pattern instead of a slash........if that makes sense!
Oh, and how many colas? um...1,2,3,4,5,6......fuck that, you wanna count them? haha!


----------



## 420producer (Apr 21, 2016)

ok, that does . .i modified that technique as well not taking it down to the 4 site. it is a stash . but monster-cropped. so imma let it grow out in veg while the space is being used.and when this rip is done .in aprox 6 weeks i will throw it under the 1000 watt all by itself. . hopefully i can get it to look like yours. and my guess is about 35 to 40, thanks for the reply


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Apr 21, 2016)

Traplife said:


> ended up doing a nice and thorough lollipoping a couple days ago
> @MyLittleGrundle
> 
> here they are day 13 of flower
> ...



Superb. Really nice Trap.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Gettin close, the girls are bulkin up. 
Gettin cloudy to but dont really see amber yet. The day to pull them is always my nightmare. Im like gun shy lol.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 22, 2016)

The future awaits

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 22, 2016)

Loving it.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> Loving it.
> View attachment 3663232


Very Nice. I remember that day


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok Girls class is in session. 
Since you girls are good at it. 
Co2 is all around you so suc it & suc it. 
Make your little buds look like Dolly Parton. Yea Baby lol.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys looking to get some input 

My lady is 6 weeks old. I've topped and LST... I was just letting her grow not really using the screen yet. 

As you can see i don't have much vertical height left... I can lower the screen. Lights are maxed out.Should I flip to 12/12?


----------



## Abucks (Apr 25, 2016)

Day 55 flower. Turned the lights down to 10/14, seems they are starting to turn nicely. About 40% brown hairs, and 50% cloudy trichs. Most of the foxtailing has filled in. Cut my nutes to 50%, and cut watering back to every other day. Decided I'm going to do the 10/14 lighting until harvest. Seems to have amped the trich formation up, and things are looking far whiter then previous crops.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Abucks said:


> View attachment 3665440 View attachment 3665441 Day 55 flower. Turned the lights down to 10/14, seems they are starting to turn nicely. About 40% brown hairs, and 50% cloudy trichs. Most of the foxtailing has filled in. Cut my nutes to 50%, and cut watering back to every other day. Decided I'm going to do the 10/14 lighting until harvest. Seems to have amped the trich formation up, and things are looking far whiter then previous crops.


Nice keep us up to date. Im checking mine daily to see a few more ambers and im gonna wack-em-all


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 26, 2016)

UPDATE: wk 5
Really starting to nug up on that screen! I am really loving the scrog technique, and can't believe i waited so long to get started!
 
Grape God, shes got aprx 4 weeks to go!
I made a couple changes too BTW. First, I sold that Rocket plasma light I had above it, it just put out too much heat, and they claim they put out "little to no heat," according to the website. They would be good for vegging, but didn't like the results i was getting for flower at all. So, I sold that bitch, and bought a GoGreen 200 watt cob to add to my existing optic 120. I did that change aprx a week ago, and I am seeing clearly my plant is loving it. it has more red/yellow in it than the 3500K optic. I also added a couple of co2 bags. 
Since i have been dealing with springtails and i hate them, I got some KnatNix, and put about 2 inches on the top layer, and i haven't seen one on the top since. I have seen them wash out with runoff but what are ya gonna do. I am pretty sure they got in my coco from in the trunk of my car. Only thing i can think...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 26, 2016)

Quick question for you guys.... Do you have a fan under you screen when your screen starts to fill up? Mine has really blotted out any light from reaching the undercarriage and so that tells me that if light cant get thru, air will have a tough time as well. So i was just curious if you guys had fans below or not...at the time, i do not.


----------



## Worcester (Apr 26, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Quick question for you guys.... Do you have a fan under you screen when your screen starts to fill up? Mine has really blotted out any light from reaching the undercarriage and so that tells me that if light cant get thru, air will have a tough time as well. So i was just curious if you guys had fans below or not...at the time, i do not.


Yes,I did.It helped with ventilation bottom and top.


----------



## Abucks (Apr 28, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Quick question for you guys.... Do you have a fan under you screen when your screen starts to fill up? Mine has really blotted out any light from reaching the undercarriage and so that tells me that if light cant get thru, air will have a tough time as well. So i was just curious if you guys had fans below or not...at the time, i do not.


Your grow is looking good! I use multiple fans under my canopy. One thing I learned about scrog this round is lollipopping, and fans under the canopy are a must. Without them it was getting to be jungle like conditions under my canopy, hot humid and stagnant. Also got a bad case of gnats because things never dried out. Little bit of cleanup, and fans at each corner blowing around and over the smart pots took care of it, and the plants loved it as well.


----------



## Optic1 (Apr 28, 2016)

I use 2 under one on each side. And one sweeping across the top. 

One another note. Wife was thrilled that the electric bill went up $75 a month lol. Women


----------



## Abucks (Apr 28, 2016)

The area I live in has the 2nd highest electrical rates in the States. I gave up worring about it, it pays for itself.


----------



## Ford Racing (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ford Racing (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ford Racing (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 28, 2016)

Optic1 said:


> I use 2 under one on each side. And one sweeping across the top.
> 
> One another note. Wife was thrilled that the electric bill went up $75 a month lol. Women


ya, them little motors suck the energy for sure! it all adds up!!


----------



## BillyBlanks420 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a question about an outdoor scrog for my girls... they've been grown for 4 months inside and will be going outside soon i was wondering how big of a screen i should make when going outdoors here are the pics


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 29, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> I have a question about an outdoor scrog for my girls... they've been grown for 4 months inside and will be going outside soon i was wondering how big of a screen i should make when going outdoors here are the picsView attachment 3669048 View attachment 3669047


i have never done any this big, but look at the posts above, there are plenty of guys on here that do the same as you, look to sirekillem'all, Abucks, and the others... Just any of the bigger sized scrogs/ I would do as i said though, rows of 2, so you can make sure to get under the canopy easily. can be a bitch if you stack to many deep, i would imagine! i have enough issues getting under mine in a 2x2! haha...good luck man
oh, btw, Very nice plants! they look healthy.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 29, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> I have a question about an outdoor scrog for my girls... they've been grown for 4 months inside and will be going outside soon i was wondering how big of a screen i should make when going outdoors here are the picsView attachment 3669048 View attachment 3669047


You are going to have some monsters there. I have never tried outdoor scrog most people I see doing it use soccernet. I personally would try to build cages around them and train them out of the cages. Outdoors you want more round then flat


----------



## Chem78 (Apr 29, 2016)

Heres my girl today, she is a bag seed so I have no Idea what she is. Also I am new at this and this is my first grow. This is the end of week 3 flower under 600 hps. 10 gal pot, 1 plant. Just wanted to share!


----------



## cujopuppy (Apr 29, 2016)

Got a question. First time grower. Had ALOT of trouble searching Google for the answer I hope I cud get one here. First off my plant is a month old. I transplanted into a 5 gallon bucket recently and it's only now starting to grow quickly. Anyway my question is this. I hav this one plant that is now 1 month old and I wana do a scrog with it, 4x1 is the area I'm working with, I'd like to know how long will it take this one plant to fill thathe 4x1 area under my t5 lights. And I've heard ppl say u shudnt top but just bend the tops under the net as they grow. But how long will it take to fill the 4x1 area?


----------



## Abucks (Apr 30, 2016)

BillyBlanks420 said:


> I have a question about an outdoor scrog for my girls... they've been grown for 4 months inside and will be going outside soon i was wondering how big of a screen i should make when going outdoors here are the picsView attachment 3669048 View attachment 3669047


Sheesh! Them are some monsters  I have never done an outdoor scrog, but if I was going to, I'd build the screen far bigger then indoors. Many things come into factor, most importantly is the extended veg time they will have. Without knowing how fast or large your plants will grow in that extra veg time makes it hard to estimate a screen size. Have you thought about going old school low profile style? Basically instead of a screen, you just pull your branches horizontal and stake them down. That would eliminate all the guess work. You will most likely need some type of cage for support as sire killem all suggested. Best of luck, and by the looks of it your going to have one hell of a harvest this fall!


----------



## Abucks (Apr 30, 2016)

cujopuppy said:


> Got a question. First time grower. Had ALOT of trouble searching Google for the answer I hope I cud get one here. First off my plant is a month old. I transplanted into a 5 gallon bucket recently and it's only now starting to grow quickly. Anyway my question is this. I hav this one plant that is now 1 month old and I wana do a scrog with it, 4x1 is the area I'm working with, I'd like to know how long will it take this one plant to fill thathe 4x1 area under my t5 lights. And I've heard ppl say u shudnt top but just bend the tops under the net as they grow. But how long will it take to fill the 4x1 area?


Boy that's almost impossible to estimate without a lot more info. Strain, medium, nutes, all play a factor.


----------



## Abucks (Apr 30, 2016)

This pic is a little misleading. Looks like all the hairs are still white, but the hairs on these don't turn dark brown. More of a light tan so they are hard to distinguish in this light. I have to put my method sevens on in order to see how much they are changing.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 30, 2016)

Abucks said:


> This pic is a little misleading. Looks like all the hairs are still white, but the hairs on these don't turn dark brown.]


wow bro! coming along beautifully! what strain you growing there? and also, what lighting are you using? just curious. this strain looks unique.


----------



## Abucks (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you! There are 4 querkle an 4 bubblegum. I'm running 2 solistek matrix 1000w de ballasts, sun systems low profile air-cooled hoods, and hortilux super hps bulbs.


----------



## Abucks (May 3, 2016)

And the trimming begins


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (May 3, 2016)

Abucks said:


> And the trimming beginsView attachment 3672894 View attachment 3672895 View attachment 3672896



Wow man, you killed it. Looks amazing. Can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## Abucks (May 4, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Wow man, you killed it. Looks amazing. Can't wait for a smoke report.


Thanks! The buds in the pics are most of the bubblegum tops. Trimming the querkle tops today, and letting all the lower buds chill under the lights for a couple more days. I'm fairly confident I'll easily surpass my 3lb gaol. I just rolled a doob of small lower querkle bud I chopped 4 days ago to see the difference between flushed and unflushed buds. Gotta say, this is the smoothest, hardest hitting querkle I've smoked to date. Even with no flush and a quick 4 day dry, it is burning clean. Great flavor, white ash, and over powering smell. Can't wait to try a flushed, dried, and cured doob, but that's still a month away.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 6, 2016)

Hey Scrogers, do you think you guys can offer me some advise. I'm a bit lost. I'm trying to really utilize the screen but I feel like I'm not doing this correctly. 

I can raise and lower the screen. I feel like I have so much fan growth that it's hard for my bud sites to get light. 

Also How much of the lower growth should I take out? 

I just flipped the lights to 12/12 on Monday 

Any advise will help.


----------



## Abucks (May 7, 2016)

What's dried so far. And what's left to trim. The mostly empty tray weighed in at 140 grams


----------



## 420producer (May 8, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Ah cool, mine feel like they been sluggish. How long did you veg for, and how tall did it get?
> 
> I was reading people said it had like no stretch. I really hope I get some from them to keep up.


how your plants doing , did they stretch?? here is a lil up date. at the end of week five i wanted to get a shot of the trichs. im a lil blind.but was able to get one of the pie and wanted to share with you the pic she is really showing a lot of purple im hoping to see more color as she finishes up.


----------



## calliandra (May 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3674852 View attachment 3674853 View attachment 3674854 Hey Scrogers, do you think you guys can offer me some advise. I'm a bit lost. I'm trying to really utilize the screen but I feel like I'm not doing this correctly.
> 
> I can raise and lower the screen. I feel like I have so much fan growth that it's hard for my bud sites to get light.
> 
> ...


hey hi steadyeddie,
I see you have already lowered the screen as compared to where you had it at first - good move! 

Yes your plant looks like she is growing very tightly, which makes it hard to train any branches into the screen, so your departure point isn't easy to begin with 

Also I saw how you have contradictory information about how much your plant's strain will stretch.

If she stretches alot, the way you have the screen set up is just fine and she will grow into it in the next 2 weeks or so. (in case she doesn't after all, you may not fill your screen and thus not benefit fully from the scrog technique this round)
If she doesn't, it may be a good idea to lower the screen a bit more to force her to spread more now. (If she then decides to stretch after all, you may fill your screen too fast and get a cramped situation - meaning you will have to pay more attention to air circulation & humidity and making sure you don't get budrot)
So, not an easy decision! But, perhaps as consolation: I read somewhere that scrogging just takes a bit of experience, and you're not a real pro at it before you've had both a screen that didn't fill and an overfull screen. Also, remember that you WILL have a yield either way, so it's not a life or death kind of thing here 

In any case you can remove some more of the undergrowth to encourage her to focus on growing her top branches out. You can start by removing a few strategical fan leaves (those that have the most effect by being removed).
By the end of stretch there shouldn't be any growth left below the screen, but since your whole plant is still there at the mo, you will want to go progressively as she develops her tops 
Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey hi steadyeddie,
> I see you have already lowered the screen as compared to where you had it at first - good move!
> 
> Yes your plant looks like she is growing very tightly, which makes it hard to train any branches into the screen, so your departure point isn't easy to begin with
> ...


Hey buddy, 

I appreciate the feedback. I've actually studied your grows before getting started lol 

I've actually now have lowered the screen and removed some fan leaves and lower growth. Definitely next round I'll know what to prepare for. Either way I'm happy I got this far 


Happy growing


----------



## calliandra (May 9, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I appreciate the feedback. I've actually studied your grows before getting started lol
> 
> ...


You're very welcome! 
Haha, so you know I've had a similar conundrum myself 
I think the only reasonable way one can avoid running into this question altogether is to scrog a strain one is already acquainted with - as in grow from seed and let grow out halfways normally (perhaps just some topping and lst), take clones and then scrog those lol
But that would require patience and composure LMAO 

Happy tucking and weaving to you - and do keep us updated how she comes along!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> You're very welcome!
> Haha, so you know I've had a similar conundrum myself
> I think the only reasonable way one can avoid running into this question altogether is to scrog a strain one is already acquainted with - as in grow from seed and let grow out halfways normally (perhaps just some topping and lst), take clones and then scrog those lol
> But that would require patience and composure LMAO
> ...


Week 1 into flower and I can see the stretch


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 11, 2016)

How many of your leaves get damaged while SCROG'ing? I noticed when I went to tuck some growth that some leaves were damaged and some even looked dead already.

When Is it ok to remove the lower growth ?


----------



## Lucidream (May 12, 2016)

Hey guys my first attempt at scrog keep filling or flip um? I'm Thinking let um fill out a little more gonna take clones for next round, running 3 strains pineapple express, blue dream, girl scout cookie. First grow in over 4 years. Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## kachiga (May 14, 2016)

420producer said:


> how your plants doing , did they stretch?? here is a lil up date. at the end of week five i wanted to get a shot of the trichs. im a lil blind.but was able to get one of the pie and wanted to share with you the pic she is really showing a lot of purple im hoping to see more color as she finishes up.


I still haven't flipped  But it did start off stunted and its as big as the other. I will be flipping soon but was just still building around them. And I am doing a pest strip now for a few days before I go into flower mode now that I have it sealed up.

Yours looking to get a lot of sugar  I can't tell the size it's kinda a bad pic lol.


----------



## bgmike8 (May 14, 2016)

I tried to train my plants down onto a table and then realized that I'm a moron.

I'm going to do scrog next. I went ahead and made a screen and I'm trying to salvage what I have. These plants have not been topped n or pruned in any way.

It's a mess and there are a lot of fan leaves . Is it okay to cut those leave out so I can get the bud spots more light before I flower? Or will that actually hurt the plants and the yield?

I remember reading Rosenthals book and it said not to cut them. But that was an old ass book and I've seen a lot of people now a days cutting that shit.


----------



## bgmike8 (May 14, 2016)

Duh. Pic.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 14, 2016)




----------



## calliandra (May 14, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> I tried to train my plants down onto a table and then realized that I'm a moron.
> 
> I'm going to do scrog next. I went ahead and made a screen and I'm trying to salvage what I have. These plants have not been topped n or pruned in any way.
> 
> ...


I think I saw that thread and backed out quick? haha 

Yes, a scrog! 
It's going to look messy for a bit seeing you hadn't trained them at all before. But the screen will help you get all those branches down anyways. Especially with the fatter ones you may want to tie them down more and more gradually (like over a few days) as not to snap any of them.

And yes you can remove fan leaves to assist in letting your plants know where you want them to develop. 
A middle of the road approach between letting the plants grow as they would out in the wild and extreme defoliation would be to remove them very selectively, just taking those leaves out that are blocking the most light. And of course anything underneath the screen can be removed without remorse: those parts aren't going to develop anyways 
Mild defoliation is not going to hurt your plant but rather assist her in developing in a way that is better adapted to our indoor conditions.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I think I saw that thread and backed out quick? haha
> 
> Yes, a scrog!
> It's going to look messy for a bit seeing you hadn't trained them at all before. But the screen will help you get all those branches down anyways. Especially with the fatter ones you may want to tie them down more and more gradually (like over a few days) as not to snap any of them.
> ...


How much of the lower growth should i remove bro


----------



## calliandra (May 15, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3682060
> How much of the lower growth should i remove bro


Eventually you'll be removing all of the lowest stuff on there.
Personally I'd wait though and do it gradually as your top canopy develops. The more she spreads up on the screen, the less she will need the lower growth. You just kind of have to feel into how she is growing and go with the flow 
I know that's not very specific, but that's because plant training will always be something very individual, kind of like a dance haha


----------



## 420producer (May 15, 2016)

kachiga said:


> I still haven't flipped  But it did start off stunted and its as big as the other. I will be flipping soon but was just still building around them. And I am doing a pest strip now for a few days before I go into flower mode now that I have it sealed up.
> 
> Yours looking to get a lot of sugar  I can't tell the size it's kinda a bad pic lol.


not my strong point . i have added a lil molasses. but not much 3 to 5 ml per gal large pop corn sizes. i think it got root bound. so i put it in 5 gal to see what she can do these last few weeks . next time imma veg longer


----------



## 420producer (May 15, 2016)

Lucidream said:


> Hey guys my first attempt at scrog keep filling or flip um? I'm Thinking let um fill out a little more gonna take clones for next round, running 3 strains pineapple express, blue dream, girl scout cookie. First grow in over 4 years. Any advice greatly appreciated View attachment 3680294


question on your lighting , and size space .,that a cool set up. how many watts are them cobs ?


----------



## ethabhae (May 15, 2016)

this is my first day of scrog after some trim

 3rd

 5th day after trim under screen

 7th day of scrog

when should i switch lights to 12/12?

(left Arjan's Strawberry Haze, right GH Cheese)


----------



## kachiga (May 15, 2016)

420producer said:


> how your plants doing , did they stretch?? here is a lil up date. at the end of week five i wanted to get a shot of the trichs. im a lil blind.but was able to get one of the pie and wanted to share with you the pic she is really showing a lot of purple im hoping to see more color as she finishes up.



Here they are few more days then I will flip. Not a true Scrog, but been using them to get the same height. Screen is and will be very full when I flip heh. Most are pretty trimmed under the net. Really hope I get a stretch or it won't yield much lol.

They are 22 inches from the rim, the very end on the left under purple led are cherry pie. Rest are Thc bombs.


----------



## calliandra (May 16, 2016)

ethabhae said:


> View attachment 3682389 this is my first day of scrog after some trim
> 
> View attachment 3682394 3rd
> 
> ...


I'd say, NOW, quickly, especially when I read haze! 
very nice job you're doing there!


----------



## ethabhae (May 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I'd say, NOW, quickly, especially when I read haze!
> very nice job you're doing there!


thanks ^^


----------



## Abucks (May 17, 2016)

Update on the weigh-in. 
1299 grams dried and in jars. Still have to trim and dry the lower buds. Let them sit under the lights for a few extra days. Seems to have been a wise decision. They went from light colored wispy buds to nice dark, and far denser buds. Final weigh-in coming this weekend.


----------



## kachiga (May 17, 2016)

The tips that poke through the screen before you flip. After you flip they go crazy and stretch, do you need to trim any of those shoots they make above the net?


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 17, 2016)

kachiga said:


> The tips that poke through the screen before you flip. After you flip they go crazy and stretch, do you need to trim any of those shoots they make above the net?


Weave them back in - I've been doing that for 10 days (from flip) but stopped today so I don't compromise any flowers that are ready to set.


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 17, 2016)

My first grow in years (30+) - Micro scrog 60x60x140 of a Critical Mass clone. No more room to weave without compromising "heads" coming through - too far into "flip" for my liking too... 

39th day of grow (under lights), 10th day set to flower. I've been told by the mother plant "foster parent" that it switches to flower very quickly when it does go - baited breath...


----------



## ethabhae (May 18, 2016)

I ll built a setup 4x600w 3x3 meter. how many plants should i pot?


----------



## Lucidream (May 18, 2016)

420producer said:


> question on your lighting , and size space .,that a cool set up. how many watts are them cobs ?


it's a 4x8 screen, I think 1600 watts, 32 cxb3590 off of 8 meanwell hlg185-1400


----------



## 420producer (May 19, 2016)

you get good penetration in that canopy .and veg and flower in the same lights?


----------



## 420producer (May 19, 2016)

ethabhae said:


> I ll built a setup 4x600w 3x3 meter. how many plants should i pot?


what size pots and how long do you plan to veg ?


----------



## ethabhae (May 19, 2016)

ll use smart pots but i dont know which, i want to plant 16 plant super lemon haze ,super lemon haze cbd, kings kush, trainwreck, white widow


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 19, 2016)

Quick question - girls were flipped 10 days ago - I last weaved 4 days ago - should I continue to weave? I'm worried I'll compromise some potential bud sites if I carry on weaving...?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 20, 2016)

Hey what do you guys think? 

1.5 week of flower. Did some heavy and hopefully last round of Growth removal and bending the stems down and tying them to the screen. I'm getting some light burn and I can't raise my led


----------



## calliandra (May 20, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Quick question - girls were flipped 10 days ago - I last weaved 4 days ago - should I continue to weave? I'm worried I'll compromise some potential bud sites if I carry on weaving...?


Not sure what you mean by compromising potential budsites, but the pix you posted the other day look like your screen's full, so you don't have anywhere to weave to anymore anyways? 
That said, I found myself still managing the canopy for a while after stretch ended - so I did an odd weave up to about halfway through flower and made sure the spacing between buds was enough for air circulation.


----------



## calliandra (May 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3686235 Hey what do you guys think?
> 
> 1.5 week of flower. Did some heavy and hopefully last round of Growth removal and bending the stems down and tying them to the screen. I'm getting some light burn and I can't raise my led View attachment 3686235View attachment 3686236


looks nice and airy, I'd say you're pretty much done getting her set for flower 
I was going to say I can't see any lightburn but you probably removed it right? 
So how much vertical space does she have to grow out her colas?


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 20, 2016)

Latest pic from last night - top down on my babies on their 60x60 screen...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 20, 2016)

calliandra said:


> looks nice and airy, I'd say you're pretty much done getting her set for flower
> I was going to say I can't see any lightburn but you probably removed it right?
> So how much vertical space does she have to grow out her colas?


Thanks bro! I think I have about 6-7 more inches for growth lol. Not much but I will make it work


----------



## 420producer (May 20, 2016)

ethabhae said:


> ll use smart pots but i dont know which, i want to plant 16 plant super lemon haze ,super lemon haze cbd, kings kush, trainwreck, white widow


that should work


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 20, 2016)

Day 50 blue Dream
It is a 12 x 4 couldn't fit it all in one picture, and turned off HPS for cleaning.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 20, 2016)

Why two screens?


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 20, 2016)

Abucks said:


> And the trimming beginsView attachment 3672894 View attachment 3672895 View attachment 3672896


Looks way too early man. Nice yield though.


----------



## calliandra (May 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Thanks bro! I think I have about 6-7 more inches for growth lol. Not much but I will make it work


yikes lol nice challenge ! 
good you've still got some space on your screen for later weavings --- or you could still lower that screen another few inches right now, if the branches are still bendy that is


----------



## 420producer (May 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3686235 Hey what do you guys think?
> 
> 1.5 week of flower. Did some heavy and hopefully last round of Growth removal and bending the stems down and tying them to the screen. I'm getting some light burn and I can't raise my led View attachment 3686235View attachment 3686236


thats some nice mainlining very thick stalk.. how old is she?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 21, 2016)

420producer said:


> thats some nice mainlining very thick stalk.. how old is she?


Thanks man, I vegged for about 9 weeks and she's almost two weeks into flower


----------



## kachiga (May 21, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> Day 50 blue Dream
> It is a 12 x 4 couldn't fit it all in one picture, and turned off HPS for cleaning.View attachment 3686670 View attachment 3686671


Nice picture  Doesn't look like they will make it to that second screen, why keep it. That looks to be soil as well, how often are you watering? Very nice btw 


714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3687052
> Thanks man, I vegged for about 9 weeks and she's almost two weeks into flower


Looking good  I was very shocked the first time I seen you (mainline) thing looked so bare  It's looking good now, you may still be able to fill up that screen 

Btw, how far is that clw away from her now? I don't see light burn, youll notice that when it starts to bleach it.. and it happens heh been there.. I think you have newer growth is why you get that yellowing/greenish.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 21, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Nice picture  Doesn't look like they will make it to that second screen, why keep it. That looks to be soil as well, how often are you watering? Very nice btw
> 
> 
> Looking good  I was very shocked the first time I seen you (mainline) thing looked so bare  It's looking good now, you may still be able to fill up that screen
> ...


Thanks man! It's actually an LEDand it's about 19 inches right now. I was able to zip tie the LED onto the tent


----------



## kachiga (May 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Thanks man! It's actually an LEDand it's about 19 inches right now. I was able to zip tie the LED onto the tent


Lol I know, you have a clw (Cal Light Works) 440 I was one of the first people to talk with you in your thread  and yeah 19 is really the bare min you can go.

I heard something about if you goto 11/13 hours this will cause faster flowering, and less growth. I haven't looked too much into it was reading some stuff on it and what people thought and that was the answer I seen to see a lot. So something to think about for helping control height as well.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 21, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Lol I know, you have a clw (Cal Light Works) 440 I was one of the first people to talk with you in your thread  and yeah 19 is really the bare min you can go.
> 
> I heard something about if you goto 11/13 hours this will cause faster flowering, and less growth. I haven't looked too much into it was reading some stuff on it and what people thought and that was the answer I seen to see a lot. So something to think about for helping control height as well.


Oh ya haha my bad bro!


Hmm I haven't heard too much about that. So far super cropping definitely has helped and some extra LST too. 

Ahhhh so excited it's going to be a really nice finish


----------



## kachiga (May 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Oh ya haha my bad bro!
> 
> 
> Hmm I haven't heard too much about that. So far super cropping definitely has helped and some extra LST too.
> ...


Yeah, I am not 100% sure on that.. Just what others have said. I was seeing some stuff from DJ Short guy who made blueberry and a few other good strains and he talks pretty good about thoses times. But doesnt say any thing like the others. It was a few other details.

I didn't see any knots on your stems from super cropping. But it's looking pretty good. Like the one guy said above you an still weave them or even bend them more to lower them. But yeah I becareful and not get any closet with them. I have had light bleach a few times. Looks the weirdest on the bud


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 21, 2016)

UPDATE: GRAPE GOD SCROG WEEK 9!!!
So I was updating weekly for awhile there, but it just wasnt that entertaining, so i figured i would wait until just before harvest, and put up some pics of my lovely Grape God from NextGenerationSeeds
Man, i will let the pics do the talking....
  
Gonna let her go one more week, and take her down week 10. she is over due, i feel, but i like to let em go a little long...i dig the couch lock!
Next i am lined up to run RareDankness' Starkiller! looking forward to that one too! i will be doing a journal for that one.
Stay cool guys!


----------



## kachiga (May 22, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> UPDATE: GRAPE GOD SCROG WEEK 9!!!
> So I was updating weekly for awhile there, but it just wasnt that entertaining, so i figured i would wait until just before harvest, and put up some pics of my lovely Grape God from NextGenerationSeeds
> Man, i will let the pics do the talking....
> View attachment 3687832 View attachment 3687833 View attachment 3687835
> ...


How big are you colas height wise?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 22, 2016)

kachiga said:


> How big are you colas height wise?


Oh, they are about the size of eggs....they didnt get that big at all, kinda stout....its my first scrog....thinking i may have let too many colas hit the surface....thinking about mainlining or something in the future...but i got a BUNCH of smaller buds, and they look good, we'll see...


----------



## Abucks (May 22, 2016)

1639 grams total. Better then my 3# goal but less then my 4.5# grail.


----------



## Abucks (May 22, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Looks way too early man. Nice yield though.


Thanks! Chopped when 90% milky trichs. And 80% brown receding hairs. Pics are a little deceiving


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 22, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Nice picture  Doesn't look like they will make it to that second screen, why keep it. That looks to be soil as well, how often are you watering? Very nice btw
> 
> 
> Looking good  I was very shocked the first time I seen you (mainline) thing looked so bare  It's looking good now, you may still be able to fill up that screen


 they didn't stretch as much as the mother did, I set the net where I figured I should have had an inch or two left after the end, but decided to use it as a place to tie up my tops


----------



## shadow22 (May 23, 2016)

I posted a thread , maybe you scroggers can help, Im on my second grow, im doing 2 alien og and 1 bc god bd and one strawberry kush, I had 2 strawberry kush but 1 died, anyway my plants are almost 5 weeks in veg except the bc god, she's almost a month old, question, would it be ok to add a scrog now and how long would i leave it before i flip and should 8 veg a week or so longer for the bc to get some height and the strawberry kush, does strawberry kush grow so short and bushy, does anyone have any tips for me for these strains, expecially the strawberry, here is a pic, also I'm growing in 100 % coco in a 4x4 tent with a 600w digilux mh thanks in advance fellow scroggers, 9hh, back row left to right alien og and strawberry kush and front left to right is bc god bud and alien og


----------



## Forsure (May 23, 2016)

Here's my first scrog progress pictures..... had a bit of a set back with filling my 8x4 tent had a couple of Ruderalis variety in my veg tent got rid of them and found some
feminized seed but they are about 3 weeks different in growth. I would like some input on how to improve my scrog and if it would be beneficial to put in a second screen and what the advantages
are in doing so....Thanks


----------



## Frajola (May 23, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> UPDATE: GRAPE GOD SCROG WEEK 9!!!
> So I was updating weekly for awhile there, but it just wasnt that entertaining, so i figured i would wait until just before harvest, and put up some pics of my lovely Grape God from NextGenerationSeeds
> Man, i will let the pics do the talking....
> View attachment 3687832 View attachment 3687833 View attachment 3687835
> ...


shit looks awesome


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 25, 2016)

Frajola said:


> shit looks awesome


thanks buddy! just rolling thru the flush, and got my lighting lowered down to half power.....giving that a shot like Abucks did his last grow. Coming along nicely. i really wish they did get a little bigger, but come to find out, 6 cobs in a 2x2 is overkill! haha, well, it should do fine with a high intensity light loving strain...Grape god was NOT that strain. they prefer natural lighting, or just lower indoor lighting....good to know if i run that one again....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)




----------



## calliandra (May 26, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Here's my first scrog progress pictures..... had a bit of a set back with filling my 8x4 tent had a couple of Ruderalis variety in my veg tent got rid of them and found some
> feminized seed but they are about 3 weeks different in growth. I would like some input on how to improve my scrog and if it would be beneficial to put in a second screen and what the advantages
> are in doing so....Thanks


hey Forsure, your scrog looks good but could also be messed up 
I think if you want real input more details would be useful, for example:

what week are those plants in now (you only had a time marker on the 1st pic) and are they in veg or bloom lighting

what strains are they and will they stretch
how much height do you have under the lights for them to grow up into
You see, your screen is full.
If they're already set to flower lights and into the stretch that's really good looking and youre just about done.
If you're still in veg and your strains are going to stretch alot, you have a problem.
So it all depends!


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 26, 2016)

60x60 micro scrog - 4 Critical Mass clones - 18th day of flower - 1st grow in 35+ years


----------



## Forsure (May 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey Forsure, your scrog looks good but could also be messed up
> I think if you want real input more details would be useful, for example:
> 
> what week are those plants in now (you only had a time marker on the 1st pic) and are they in veg or bloom lighting
> ...


Hey calliandra, yes I do and would appreciate real input, The plants are about 12 weeks old still in veg about to flip
into flower soon. I started with some just bag seed 6 plants(seeds) then a friend gave me 7 feminized seed about 3 weeks
later, problem is I don't know the strain or genetics. The first batch of 6 plants had some Ruderallis variety in it at the start 
I was quite excited by that cause it showed it's sex really early but just stay short and not very busy no matter what I did
to her, topped, supercropped, did some research and realized what I had it also only produced 3 pronged leaves.
So I have half the tent full and ready to flower but I put in a second 4x4 scrog as I want a full tent...it didn't take the first
lot to full the screen once the bounced back from being transplanted about 2.5 weeks and the net was full, I am hoping 
it will only take the same amount of time for the 2nd net. I don't know how much they are going to stretch but i have about 2.5 
feet from the lights and I'm running COBs so no worries with heat


----------



## calliandra (May 26, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey calliandra, yes I do and would appreciate real input, The plants are about 12 weeks old still in veg about to flip
> into flower soon. I started with some just bag seed 6 plants(seeds) then a friend gave me 7 feminized seed about 3 weeks
> later, problem is I don't know the strain or genetics. The first batch of 6 plants had some Ruderallis variety in it at the start
> I was quite excited by that cause it showed it's sex really early but just stay short and not very busy no matter what I did
> ...


well to me both your screens are more than ready to flip (if those 2 last pix are the screens as they look now), especially if you don't know if they will add another 50cm to their branches in stretch!
Sounds like you have an interesting 2 weeks ahead of you


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 26, 2016)

For my first grow I think I'm doing pretty good. I'm really surprised I've had no issues with just using Maxibloom as my main nute from seedling to now.


----------



## kachiga (May 27, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3692480
> 
> 
> For my first grow I think I'm doing pretty good. I'm really surprised I've had no issues with just using Maxibloom as my main nute from seedling to now.



Looking good, can your one looks to maybe be or starting to over lap the one head there. Can you move it away into another slot? Looks like it's going to start blocking light on two of them.


2.5x5ish size.

Hears mines nothing exciting yet, almost two weeks into flower. Thc bombs under the white light, cherries under the purple led. They go past the screen, the cherry made some extra branches to stretch under and around was cool.


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 27, 2016)

Day 19 of Flower - looking good...



Lovely little baby frosty...


----------



## bgmike8 (May 29, 2016)

Question. What's the difference whether I scrog or just train and tie down the plants onto my screen? Is it really just the same yield because either way I'd be filling the same area with an even canopy?


----------



## hippee (May 30, 2016)

I was wanting to know your thoughts about monster-cropping,does it really make a difference?I just took clones off of these plants they were flipped 5/4,two of them are wonder woman and 6 skunk,I was just curious about whether you thought it was worth the effort


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 30, 2016)

50 days in 10 seconds...


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 31, 2016)

Day 23 of flower - 27 days till harvest... Old strain of Critical Mass - baby frosties are starting to stretch their wings!


----------



## Kannah-krazy (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys , im currently on my 3rd grow , first time using a scrog .
Id jusy like to post a few pics of this one because i want some clarification if " im doing it right"
And also if i have chosen a good time to flip

This was approx day 7 veg

 Day 9 veg ( been training since approx 7 days ) and always intended on making my own scrog , but all i had at that time was a cheap ebay net So im using it as a pre scrog scrog

 10 days later made the first net and is growing right up through it because the holes in it are huge.

 Over the top roughly 5 or so days later ate the net up as smaller stuff catches up

 3 days ago , prior to my scrog install


  Just after i installed my scrog


2 days later , last day of veg

And todays day one of flower .
Im already stressing because it hasnt started to fill in the screen really

But why its been in flower 12 hours already !!

Pics from just now 

So please any feedback would be awesome

I really hope i chose an ok time to flip , trouble is i dont know how much this strain will stretch , its an og kush x critical kush

And i realise its its only flower day one but im so nervous if ill fill the whole screen or fall short or if iv overveged and if i have crowded the meter

Thanks in advance

Kannah


----------



## calliandra (Jun 1, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Hey guys , im currently on my 3rd grow , first time using a scrog .
> Id jusy like to post a few pics of this one because i want some clarification if " im doing it right"
> And also if i have chosen a good time to flip
> 
> ...


Oh, Kanna, Kanna, how could you?! 
You messed it all up and all you can do now is to chop her down and start over *shaking head dejectedly*

Haha just kidding! 
She's looking _really _good and you most certainly haven't overvegged 
From where she is now, she'll fill the screen if she stretches alot. 
Otherwise it won't hurt her to have a bit of breathing space around her if she doesn't - and your yield will still be good 
since she has plenty of budsites already 
So my take is you're good to get weaving -- enjoy!


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the imput @calliandra !!

At 5.04 am when i got this message , one was still a bit groggy as im just up for work , and i had to read the message twice. 

Chop her down....you cheeky bugger. 

Yeah so iv watched heaps of scrog grows and i now know that veg is everything , veg and training , i was just hoping i hadnt over or under veg 

As im chasing that lovley even canopy of pure heads. 

I think it will fill mostly , maybe just a few holes near the corners. 

But thanks for the kind words

Kannah


----------



## kachiga (Jun 1, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Thanks for the imput @calliandra !!
> 
> At 5.04 am when i got this message , one was still a bit groggy as im just up for work , and i had to read the message twice.
> 
> ...


Your good, they will get bigger. And know more what to do for next time. I had mine veg way to long, lots of shoots I had to cut off heh.


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jun 1, 2016)

I really do detest chopping off shoots , and yeah over veg is a fun game to have to play when beast mode arrives thanks for the reply @kachiga


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jun 2, 2016)

So my girls been in flower for 3 days now and im expierencing little to no stretch , all was growing fine before i knocked the lights back to 12 12 , the only thing iv noticed is shes not drinking anywhere near as much as she was prior to the light change. Any advice , do some strains take a fair few days to adjuast to light cycle or have i run into lockout / ph issues , 5.8 going in , cant tell whats going out as idont get run off


----------



## DeMoNeye (Jun 5, 2016)

Quick opinion on performance please guys.

Day 28 of flower - 22 days to harvest on this Critical Mass clone.

Do you think I'm going to get a reasonable yeild - seems pretty small for my 60x60cm first scrog.

Excuse the yellowing - they've just come off a hard week of PK13/14 Canna.


----------



## shadow22 (Jun 5, 2016)

DeMoNeye said:


> Quick opinion on performance please guys.
> 
> Day 28 of flower - 22 days to harvest on this Critical Mass clone.
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me, good job


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## shadow22 (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3701735 View attachment 3701736


What strain?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

shadow22 said:


> What strain?


Blackjack

From nirvana seeds

Whatcha think


----------



## shadow22 (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks good dude, is this your first grow, I hear nothing but good about blackjack,


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

shadow22 said:


> Looks good dude, is this your first grow, I hear nothing but good about blackjack,


Ya first time man


----------



## ethabhae (Jun 9, 2016)

ethabhae said:


> View attachment 3682389 this is my first day of scrog after some trim
> 
> View attachment 3682394 3rd
> 
> ...


24th day of flowering


----------



## kachiga (Jun 9, 2016)

ethabhae said:


> 24th day of flowering
> 
> View attachment 3704103
> View attachment 3704101
> View attachment 3704102


Yours looks nice. You have very good spacing, mine are going to be too crowded I feel heh. I like your first picture. Never had one look like that.

Day 27 Thc bombs with cherry pies(think)


----------



## Forsure (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey scroggers...just an update of my first scrog, I have had a couple of issues but it is what it is and now I'm just wanting some input on
plants that over stretch and what I can do to help them reach the best that they can be. The stretched plants have been in the scrog for about 4 weeks
and the shorter plants have been in for 10 days and they have been flipped into flower about 8 days ago. It's all a learning curve!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 10, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey scroggers...just an update of my first scrog, I have had a couple of issues but it is what it is and now I'm just wanting some input on
> plants that over stretch and what I can do to help them reach the best that they can be. The stretched plants have been in the scrog for about 4 weeks
> and the shorter plants have been in for 10 days and they have been flipped into flower about 8 days ago. It's all a learning curve!


Nice man


----------



## Forsure (Jun 10, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nice man


Thanks. I'm a bit surprised how quickly they fill the scrog.....it's a bit of a jungle in parts!


----------



## ethabhae (Jun 10, 2016)

kachiga said:


> Yours looks nice. You have very good spacing, mine are going to be too crowded I feel heh. I like your first picture. Never had one look like that.
> 
> Day 27 Thc bombs with cherry pies(think)
> 
> View attachment 3704123 View attachment 3704124 View attachment 3704125


your girls are beautiful, i think your crowd is cool, you will harvest more than me..
are your lights much far away ? my 300w led 15cm from longest bud of strawberry and 400w cooltube HPS 45cm distance from cheese..

look at my Strawberry haze 25th day


----------



## kachiga (Jun 10, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey scroggers...just an update of my first scrog, I have had a couple of issues but it is what it is and now I'm just wanting some input on
> plants that over stretch and what I can do to help them reach the best that they can be. The stretched plants have been in the scrog for about 4 weeks
> and the shorter plants have been in for 10 days and they have been flipped into flower about 8 days ago. It's all a learning curve!



Looks nice but I think you are pretty over populated. Careful that when you grow out that they aren't touching one another or your risk mold.

I'm running a 2x 440 Cali light works (880 clw) 19 inches (48cm)
And my amare 450 is at 22 inches (56 cm)


Your cool tune seems pretty far away came out to 17 inches away, are you not able to get that closer? 

And nah your ladies are doing really nice never had one bud like that before. Plus when you allow the more room like you got, should get bigger buds  I was too sad to cut any more shoots.


----------



## Forsure (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Kachiga....not sure if your comments are meant for me or not, your first comment about being over populated made sense but, not sure what you mean by this comment?
"Your cool tune seems pretty far away came out to 17 inches away, are you not able to get that closer?

And nah your ladies are doing really nice never had one bud like that before. Plus when you allow the more room like you got, should get bigger buds  I was too sad to cut any more shoots."


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jun 10, 2016)

Overgrew the screen, but whatever. I hate running strains im not familiar with. First run under the screen is always a mystery. 2x2 screen looks tiny in comparison. I'd say shes 4x4 canopy.

Day 36


----------



## DeMoNeye (Jun 11, 2016)

Day 33 of flower - 60x60x170cm tent scrog of Critical Mass clones - first grow in 35+ years.

Lots of canopy buds and hundreds of immature buds 3" below the canopy - hopefully these will mature fully - concerned it might be too tightly packed and that I weaved one too many times.

Pictures is just after a foliar feed, so leaves are wet


----------



## kachiga (Jun 11, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey Kachiga....not sure if your comments are meant for me or not, your first comment about being over populated made sense but, not sure what you mean by this comment?
> "Your cool tune seems pretty far away came out to 17 inches away, are you not able to get that closer?
> 
> And nah your ladies are doing really nice never had one bud like that before. Plus when you allow the more room like you got, should get bigger buds  I was too sad to cut any more shoots."



Sorry that second part was for 


ethabhae said:


> your girls are beautiful, i think your crowd is cool, you will harvest more than me..
> are your lights much far away ? my 300w led 15cm from longest bud of strawberry and 400w cooltube HPS 45cm distance from cheese..
> 
> look at my Strawberry haze 25th day



He had the cool tube


----------



## DeMoNeye (Jun 12, 2016)

Video of first scrog grow - maybe too dense?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/show-your-ladies-off-newbies.899607/page-11#post-12682455


----------



## Forsure (Jun 16, 2016)

Just an update of my first scrog....strain unknown stretched heaps more than expected but hey all part of the learning curve to become a scrog god like
others on here... here's a few pictures of day 14 of flower, I have a Ruderalis strain in the scrog didn't realize until a little later but anyway they do flower
really fast, they are the pictures of the more developed flowers.


----------



## Pat666 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi guys I'm fairly new to indoor growing right now I have a DWC setup with 4 buckets in a grow tent I'm about 1 month from harvest and my next grow I wanna do a SCROG. I've done a bit of reading on the subject but I'm wondering how to be able to remove each bucket for weekly cleaning and refill once the plants grow up through the screen? Rt now I just lift net pot off and set in empty bucket. I'm assuming that you can't really pull each plant in and out of the screen especially once they are really growing. If i had the money id switch my setup to a recirculating system cuz it seems that would make things easier but can't right now. Hopefully this is too dumb of a question. I'm a little slow from all the smoke so please excuse me haha


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

Pat666 said:


> Hi guys I'm fairly new to indoor growing right now I have a DWC setup with 4 buckets in a grow tent I'm about 1 month from harvest and my next grow I wanna do a SCROG. I've done a bit of reading on the subject but I'm wondering how to be able to remove each bucket for weekly cleaning and refill once the plants grow up through the screen? Rt now I just lift net pot off and set in empty bucket. I'm assuming that you can't really pull each plant in and out of the screen especially once they are really growing. If i had the money id switch my setup to a recirculating system cuz it seems that would make things easier but can't right now. Hopefully this is too dumb of a question. I'm a little slow from all the smoke so please excuse me haha


You build the screen onto the lid I assume.. Never done it but I've seen it around forums


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

Things are looking , smelling and feeling fine!!! 

Blackjack week 6


----------



## Forsure (Jun 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3712928 View attachment 3712930 View attachment 3712934
> 
> 
> Things are looking , smelling and feeling fine!!!
> ...


Fark..that's a healthy looking trunk!


----------



## Forsure (Jun 22, 2016)

Just an update on progress.


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jun 26, 2016)

First grow. Seedsman White Widow.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 26, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> View attachment 3718040 View attachment 3718042 View attachment 3718043
> 
> 
> First grow. Seedsman White Widow.


Nice !


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jun 26, 2016)

4 weeks into flower and I'm getting brown sorta shrunken hairs. I'm not sweating it too much. I got my fan blowing across them all though. Temps are 92°F some times. I'm running a dehumidifier too and it's 38%-52%


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> View attachment 3718151
> 4 weeks into flower and I'm getting brown sorta shrunken hairs. I'm not sweating it too much. I got my fan blowing across them all though. Temps are 92°F some times. I'm running a dehumidifier too and it's 38%-52%


92° is burnin up! Got any hermies yet?


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> 92° is burnin up! Got any hermies yet?


I hope not. some sources say that hermies are a product of unstable genetics. Stress from the outside shouldn't affect a stable resilient strain. Also I see some people with 100°boxes talking about half decent harvested bud so, here's hoping I guess.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you can hermie stable strains. I've done it lol
A lot of times you won't know until nanners start coming out of calyxes. Keep your eye on it


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jun 28, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can hermie stable strains. I've done it lol
> A lot of times you won't know until nanners start coming out of calyxes. Keep your eye on it


Idk, I think it has to do with soil temperature. As long as it's not affecting temps at the root zone the temperature of the grow room should be fine. After all white widow is descended from Brazilian and South Indian strains so I bet that shit is really heat resistant. I'm not an expert though.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe. Be careful.


----------



## Hollywood williams (Jul 15, 2016)

First scrog grow actually first soil grow period I have done hydro on many occasions wanted to know the difference in the two which one produce better: ok so I have a 350 watt Mars reflector 21" from plant top 12 gallon pot a soil concoction I made myself I an two weeks into flower I actually have learned a lot from this thread more from this thread then I have learned in the two years of study I call myself doing the scrog method of growth is the most iniavative don't know if I spelled right but way of growing I have ever seen this method allows my plants to receive as much light as possible I have uploaded pics of my girl an much more to come as soon as I receive more data from cell company lol I read something about at end of two week in flower you pinch stem to make plant have another growth spirt or something


----------



## Hollywood williams (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh yeah the strain is barneys cookie kush


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 16, 2016)

Greetings and Salutations to all scroggers new and old... Just about ready to flip these ladies... northern lights x big bud on the right, shark shock cbd on the left... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 17, 2016)

Day 22 dinafem critical 2.0


----------



## BowHunter666 (Jul 18, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3712928 View attachment 3712930 View attachment 3712934
> 
> 
> Things are looking , smelling and feeling fine!!!
> ...


What kind of LEDs are you using man?


----------



## BowHunter666 (Jul 18, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> Day 22 dinafem critical 2.0
> View attachment 3734239 View attachment 3734240 View attachment 3734241


Apollo tent? It looks like mine anyway, how many plants can you fit in a scrog?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 18, 2016)

BowHunter666 said:


> What kind of LEDs are you using man?


California light works solar flare


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 18, 2016)

BowHunter666 said:


> Apollo tent? It looks like mine anyway, how many plants can you fit in a scrog?


yep its an Apollo 3'x2' and I wouldn't put more than 2 plants in it, during bloom stage. Next run, only because I want to run 2 strains, I'm going to remove the scrog and try 2 Hempy buckets, 2.5 gallons each with all perlite. Im removing the scrog so that I can move the plants around to flush, and drain etc. The biggest downfall with scrog for me is there's no moving the plant until you cut it.


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Jul 18, 2016)

Update, 2 weeks before harvest.


 

Trich pics. Jewelers loupe over phone camera.


----------



## Hollywood williams (Jul 20, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> yep its an Apollo 3'x2' and I wouldn't put more than 2 plants in it, during bloom stage. Next run, only because I want to run 2 strains, I'm going to remove the scrog and try 2 Hempy buckets, 2.5 gallons each with all perlite. Im removing the scrog so that I can move the plants around to flush, and drain etc. The biggest downfall with scrog for me is there's no moving the plant until you cut it.


Not if you make the net attached to the actual bucket making it mobile


----------



## Hollywood williams (Jul 20, 2016)

My gsc+of kush she is 15 days in flower. I just defoliated the leaves under the net. First scrog and first grow in soil. Might try hempie pot next anybody have advice on how to make one and what I need to do thanks in advance


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 20, 2016)

@Hollywood williams check out the World of Hempy https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/page-432#post-11476616
its where I got all my ideas and a lot of knowledge.
a short answer is: you need anything from a solo cup to 5 gallon. various growth media can be used, although most prefer perlite, because it allows the most oxygen to the roots, which typically means faster growth. Just make a single hole in the* side* of your container or pot, big enough for water to flow out, but small enough to contain the perlite.
the hole should be about 1.25" up the side from the bottom on solo cups. For anything bigger than 2.5 gallons, and if you like to use 1 Gallon Jugs to water, Just fill your 2.5 or 5 gallon bucket with 1 gallon, and then Drill at the Water Line. This makes for precise 1 Gallon Watering Increments. Besides the container, it just needs a container of some sort, that your bucket will sit in, that reaches over the drain hole, to catch the water when it overflows out of the hole from excess watering. These are the main things I've gathered from learning my 1st hempy.


----------



## Forsure (Jul 20, 2016)

Update Day 42 of flower


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 24, 2016)

nice, I would only suggest letting them veg another week to fill out that screen a little better


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 24, 2016)

Howdy folks, still kickin!

Looking good around here I must say, absolutely love it.

Scrog living looks good you!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 24, 2016)

Scrog Life.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 24, 2016)

8' Screens and beds. 600 gallons of organic fully amended microbial rich earth. Probiotic amendments and teas. 

Wmt~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 24, 2016)

My honerary Mod status has been revoked since I have been ill and away. Shame on you RIU. 

Its OK, were on to Probiotic farming, people. I was considering a new forum..
Onward!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Jul 24, 2016)

woodsmantoker said:


> 8' Screens and beds. 600 gallons of organic fully amended microbial rich earth. Probiotic amendments and teas.
> 
> Wmt~



That main beam is amazing. So Huge!!!! Really great looking grow Wood. Welcome back.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 24, 2016)

Here is day 30 for the critical 2.0 by dinafem


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jul 25, 2016)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scrog Life.


Bro, I really like the set-up. Similar to mine but much cleaner with the cedar vs bamboo stakes and trellis. Nice work man.


----------



## wsntme (Jul 25, 2016)

This is my first screen, just playing/learning at the moment. The plant is Money Maker (strain hunters) I was told. 
I'll flower it eventually. ..but it's just far too hot at the moment, so I'll practice my weaving for now. 
Currently vegging under 5 cxb3590 3500k dimmed @ 90watts total from the wall.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 25, 2016)

@wsntme cheers, looking good. do you have A/C outside the tent? What is your Amp current, and what Volt chips do you have? I have cobs too but mine don't get hot at all. I use cxb3590 at 36v and 1400mA.


----------



## wsntme (Jul 25, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> @wsntme cheers, looking good. do you have A/C outside the tent? What is your Amp current, and what Volt chips do you have? I have cobs too but mine don't get hot at all. I use cxb3590 at 36v and 1400mA.


I also have the 36v chips powered at 1.4a . Dimmed down low like I have them, heat is not too bad. Crank them up to 260watts and there is definitely a heat issue, even though driver is not in tent.

My area is hot and my place is not that efficient and keeping the cool air in, so central air is ON but only set to 82-83. Even at that temp my AC runs too often IMO. With the room my tent is in at 83, even with my inline fan going, my tent would get too hot if run for 12 hours at full tilt for flowering.

I am considering using a smaller tent as a 'lung room' and running a portable AC in it. Then my 2x4 could draw from the cooler tent .....my thought is this would be less air to cool and ultimately more efficient . I'm still undecided.


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 25, 2016)

@wsntme yep I can almost guarantee that temp outside the tent is your problem. For me, it's about 72 F outside my tent and that's making it a constant 75-78 F during lights on, at about 90% power. My driver is outside the tent too.


----------



## wsntme (Jul 25, 2016)

@GroDank101 , yup! Temps outside are really my problem!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2016)

[Thank you good yLittleGrundle, post: 12803143, member: 886882"]That main beam is amazing. So Huge!!!! Really great looking grow Wood. Welcome back.[/QUOTE]

Thankyou brother. Wmt~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jul 26, 2016)

[QUOTE Raiderfan420, post: 12805114, member: 179472"]Bro, I really like the set-up. Similar to mine but much cleaner with the cedar vs bamboo stakes and trellis. Nice work man.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the love my friend. Bamboo is a great tool in the garden. I dig it. Wmt~


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 30, 2016)

hey all again....couple pics
1st is the 3rd day i had it under the screen
2nd is 2 weeks into flower.... I moved on to my next strain, which is "Starkiller" by Rare Dankness. she vegged for about 8 weeks....
I's Using 4 cree cobs (go green 200 watt) and its doing great. i willl get better pics soon. just wanted you all to see i havent given up on my green thumbing, and wanted to show how well she is coming along....thank GOD it was a female. i would had wasted A LOT of time if not!!!
hope all is well with you scroggers, keep me posted, and let me know what you think! always open to hear what ppl are thinking!


----------



## GroDank101 (Jul 30, 2016)

@GreenThumbsMcgee your plants are looking great, friend. It's good that they have the dark green color and they look so healthy at only 2 weeks, that means they will have all the energy they need to bloom strong, dense, and frosty buds. try to push as many fan leaves below the screen as you can, to expose the bud sites to direct light. Last thing, moisture can happen at any point where two leaves touch, so its a good idea to rustle them gently without disturbing the buds.


----------



## Alejondro (Jul 31, 2016)

HPS, sorry


----------



## Alejondro (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 31, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> @GreenThumbsMcgee your plants are looking great, friend. It's good that they have the dark green color and they look so healthy at only 2 weeks, that means they will have all the energy they need to bloom strong, dense, and frosty buds. try to push as many fan leaves below the screen as you can, to expose the bud sites to direct light. Last thing, moisture can happen at any point where two leaves touch, so its a good idea to rustle them gently without disturbing the buds.


i will post an update soon, it is growing like crazy man! Drinking a gallon a day!!!!
Hey, thanks for taking notice GroDank101! always nice to have people admire your hard work. This is just my 2nd scrog grow, and i feel I am getting it down a lot better this time. It has hit the point where tucking branches is no longer necessary because they are hardening up. I was pulling down a couple last night, and i ended up snapping one of them right off! i knew right then that it was time to stop tucking! as for the leaves though, i agree, better tuck them than cut them.....
its on Auto Pilot now!
stay tuned guys! its gonna bean impressive grow, i think! 
thats the plan anyway!!!


----------



## thewanderingjack (Jul 31, 2016)

SO I'm new and interested in scrogging... not sure though.

I have a 3WX4LX4H closet.

Currently I top and LST to keep height down and increase the canopy horizontally instead.

Even so, in my environment ambient humidity is a problem... and in my last grow the canopy was so dense it trapped all the moisture coming up from the soil (rain forest style).... I got shrooms.

I'm also concerned about it being a pain... I like to do less work... so training them into the openings and then cutting them out kinda sounds like more hassle than it's worth (for me). On the other hand just throwing a screen (I have something already that would be perfect) and letting that manage my height without too much extra work sounds good.

Keep in mind I am a personal/hobby grower... my current grow is half assed at best and still looking to yield way more than I spent on it (time and money) vs buying pot, so it's all frosting to me. I am trying to find the best balance of lazy gardening and optimal output... which is my general gardening philosophy


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> SO I'm new and interested in scrogging... not sure though.
> 
> I have a 3WX4LX4H closet.
> 
> ...


i find it easier to pull down a branch under the screeen than it is to tie down each one individually with twist ties, IMO. Its theoretically the same thing you have been doing, just that now, the screen is holding down your branches, rather than the twist ties, or whatever you are doing currently. I was the same as you, was dragging my feet, because it did seeem like more work than it was worth, but Im into my 2nd scrog grow, and wont look back. my yeilds are greatly improved. i am utilizing the entire footprint my light is putting down...


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i find it easier to pull down a branch under the screeen than it is to tie down each one individually with twist ties, IMO. Its theoretically the same thing you have been doing, just that now, the screen is holding down your branches, rather than the twist ties, or whatever you are doing currently. I was the same as you, was dragging my feet, because it did seeem like more work than it was worth, but Im into my 2nd scrog grow, and wont look back. my yeilds are greatly improved. i am utilizing the entire footprint my light is putting down...


Yeah, I know it's basically the same... I think I'm just a foot dragger some times.. Not that it really seems that much easier either... idk... I mean I don't spend a lot of time training... I usually pull the bigger branches out and down to let the center come up... once and done... and I have my pots set up with wires already (like, they have holes on the rim or easy attaching).

Like I said I have something that should work really well... you know those sort of storage cubes that are like metal mesh and clip into squares by plastic corners? They are thick enough, round and coated, as well as the squares being a good size.

I think my main issue will really be humidity. My ambient humidity is insanely high... and running a dehumidifier in the box would a) mean less space and b) mean more power... My "plan"... thought really is to seal the box up more, run it a little hot to start so it can evaporate some water and then keep it pretty sealed... I will used a diy CO2: home brew in my box... prob corn whiskey, which I can later use for extracts anyway, or to run an alcohol lamp, which would add heat and CO2 (but also more water vapor hehe) so I will need minimal air exchange.

My current grow has been all about seeing what my plants can do in my ambient environment, which is kinda "extreme"... so I can figure out what I need to do to make my box work well for it.

I will let your words marinate and hopefully they will inspire me next round


----------



## Hollywood williams (Aug 3, 2016)

Week 5 of flower gsc+og first scrog and first time in soil ever took clone from this plant decided to go half way hydro and do a Hempy bucket scrog grow I might mainline the clone but not sure yet anybody have any pointers with Hempy scrog? Pics update


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 4, 2016)

thought i would show off my second scrog in a 2x2 grow tent, using a 200W of cob led...
about 2 or 3 weeks in...
this is a rare dankness strain called "starkiller"
really looking forward to this one....


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 4, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Yeah, I know it's basically the same... I think I'm just a foot dragger some times.. Not that it really seems that much easier either..
> 
> I will let your words marinate and hopefully they will inspire me next round


 maybe next time, i hear ya bro! when your ready, jump in!!! It took me awhile to dial it in, so at first, no it is NOT easier, by any means....but, i will say, we are our biggest deterrents that stand in the way, like, self doubt and shit...i knnow that was my prob. i looked on tons of textbook scrogs and thought, fuck it. lol, but i am very happy i took the plunge. its pretty easy once you got your routine. Good luck to ya buddy


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 4, 2016)

ok so I did hit one wall... my humidity... a little contact between two buds for too long/ or bud and wall... and I got a bit of rot... with scrog, this is more likely...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 4, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> ok so I did hit one wall... my humidity... a little contact between two buds for too long/ or bud and wall... and I got a bit of rot... with scrog, this is more likely...


your probably right there....dosen't sound ideal at all...forgot about the high humidity!


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 4, 2016)

yeah If I could run a dehumidifier it'd be ok... but not a lot of room... maybe with the minivert giving me under-stair space... but emptying that thing a lot kinda a pain... was trying to come up with an alternate concept... only things I came up was a hillbilly sack of DRY sawdust... should suck it right in... should be easy enough to bake dry... idk just spit ballin ;-P


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Aug 4, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> thought i would show off my second scrog in a 2x2 grow tent, using a 200W of cob led...
> about 2 or 3 weeks in...
> this is a rare dankness strain called "starkiller"
> really looking forward to this one....
> View attachment 3749026 View attachment 3749027


Do you have pics from when you switched to 12/12?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 4, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Do you have pics from when you switched to 12/12?


 
just these two....nothing that shows any of the work really, just the canopy. First pic is aprx one week in, and 2nd pic is about 10-12 days in....


----------



## calliandra (Aug 5, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> ok so I did hit one wall... my humidity... a little contact between two buds for too long/ or bud and wall... and I got a bit of rot... with scrog, this is more likely...


Oh not sure about it being more likely with a scrog, since you have total control over the spacing, which you don't really when the plants are freestanding -> they "roam", i.e. lean one way then another, and if you're not watching all the time they get into trouble. Also, when you have the plant spread out on a screen, it's easier to get a ventilator blowing up and through the budspaces...
LOL sorry for not making it easier on your decisionmaking? haha


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 5, 2016)

calliandra said:


> and if you're not watching all the time they get into trouble.


that's the thing right there... I mean, not that I don't like paying my ladies attention... but if they get too demanding... well... you know, there's just so many other fish in the sea 

haha, that sounded like something else...

I just mean I want to keep my work load low with my grow... I find most mistakes I make (and see other people making) come from messing with the plant too much (like new gardeners and over watering)... so I may best be served by other options...


----------



## calliandra (Aug 5, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> that's the thing right there... I mean, not that I don't like paying my ladies attention... but if they get too demanding... well... you know, there's just so many other fish in the sea
> 
> haha, that sounded like something else...
> 
> I just mean I want to keep my work load low with my grow... I find most mistakes I make (and see other people making) come from messing with the plant too much (like new gardeners and over watering)... so I may best be served by other options...


LMAO yeah I gotcha 
That's the beauty of having so many options (as confusing as they can be sometimes) - you get to find the style that serves you best, all things considered, at a certain point in time, and can change it up anytime the considerations change.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking real nice everyone, here's where I'm at day 9, 12/12... rdwc 1k, northern lights x big bud on the right and on the left shark shock cbd, and critical 2.0


----------



## Hollywood williams (Aug 9, 2016)

Closing on week five girlscout cookies +og kush these are my girls under two Mars 300+ watt reflector LEDs I have learned a lot from this forum in just one scrog grow especially doing it in soil I am a hydroponics guy love the fast growth but heard and seen taste and smell might be better organically any advice is always welcome!!!



-I am a farmer by information and passion see me work


----------



## citeh (Aug 10, 2016)

My first scrog. NL under a 315 CMH. I'm thinking another 2-3 weeks until flip?


----------



## ChrisOTK (Aug 12, 2016)

Fledgling grower here getting ready for my first RDWC system with a SCROG. I have spent the last 3 days mowing through this feed lol. Sooo many thanks to those who have posted, shared opinions and offered advice, Im learning slowly but surely!. I realize that this question may just require some experience with different grows but is there a "most efficient" size for a SCROG? for example, using a 1000w HPS, would an ideal net for a single plant under that light be a 4x4, 5x5? or is it really dependent upon the reflector and the footprint of the light? if this has been answered already, be gentle, there are a lot of pages to process!


----------



## BowHunter666 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> View attachment 3718040 View attachment 3718042 View attachment 3718043
> 
> 
> First grow. Seedsman White Widow.


Awesome way to set it up with the clones, I like that


----------



## BowHunter666 (Aug 13, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> yep its an Apollo 3'x2' and I wouldn't put more than 2 plants in it, during bloom stage. Next run, only because I want to run 2 strains, I'm going to remove the scrog and try 2 Hempy buckets, 2.5 gallons each with all perlite. Im removing the scrog so that I can move the plants around to flush, and drain etc. The biggest downfall with scrog for me is there's no moving the plant until you cut it.


That's what I ran into.. Always want to try different pruning and stuff- scrogs make it pretty hard.. Trying an LED DWC next.


----------



## GroDank101 (Aug 13, 2016)

Update on my scrog at day 49. Strain is critical 2.0 by Dinafem


----------



## Bulletproof_Love (Aug 14, 2016)

I was thinking of topping the 5th node and then super cropping the 4 way plant so it can grow into my Scrog.

Would it better to LST the 4 branches down or to super crop them?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 15, 2016)

Day 32 update:
Starkiller by Rare Dankness


----------



## GroDank101 (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> I was thinking of topping the 5th node and then super cropping the 4 way plant so it can grow into my Scrog.
> 
> Would it better to LST the 4 branches down or to super crop them?


it really depends on your length and width (sqft) of the area. I would suggest to supercrop anything 5 gallon or over, and LST anything under 5 gallons. Because plants in small pots tend to be much shorter. I think topping at the 4th sounds like a good idea.


----------



## calliandra (Aug 17, 2016)

ChrisOTK said:


> Fledgling grower here getting ready for my first RDWC system with a SCROG. I have spent the last 3 days mowing through this feed lol. Sooo many thanks to those who have posted, shared opinions and offered advice, Im learning slowly but surely!. I realize that this question may just require some experience with different grows but is there a "most efficient" size for a SCROG? for example, using a 1000w HPS, would an ideal net for a single plant under that light be a 4x4, 5x5? or is it really dependent upon the reflector and the footprint of the light? if this has been answered already, be gentle, there are a lot of pages to process!


To my mind, the screen size also has a lot to do with the strain and manageability. 
A really big screen will be hard to tend to, a really small screen won't accommodate a stretchy sativa.
You can have more than one screen under a light with a bit footprint, the only thing to watch in terms of your lights is that the illuminate the whole screen 
just my 2c, hth with your decisionmaking!


----------



## calliandra (Aug 17, 2016)

Bulletproof_Love said:


> I was thinking of topping the 5th node and then super cropping the 4 way plant so it can grow into my Scrog.
> 
> Would it better to LST the 4 branches down or to super crop them?


I think it's more a matter of personal choice whether to LST or supercrop.
Both achieve the goal of spreading out the growth onto the screen


----------



## calliandra (Aug 17, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Day 32 update:
> Starkiller by Rare Dankness
> View attachment 3758052 View attachment 3758053 View attachment 3758054 View attachment 3758055 View attachment 3758056 View attachment 3758057


Ah beautiful canopy!
What have you got your soil topdressed with? Or are you even in soil? lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah beautiful canopy!
> What have you got your soil topdressed with? Or are you even in soil? lol


Hi there Calliandra~
I actually am in coco coir....I have it topdressed with KnatNix...
I have had issues with crawlers in coco (springtails mainly, but they dont hurt anything)
I still have springtails tho, but not a knat in sight! lol....thing is, i never had knats. it was just something i tried on a tip from the hydro shop, but it didnt work. I have noticed that there are less springtails...it probably makes it hard for them to reproduce....
Anyway...thanks for the kind words!
this is by far my best scrog to date!
how is your setup coming along?


----------



## calliandra (Aug 17, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Hi there Calliandra~
> I actually am in coco coir....I have it topdressed with KnatNix...
> I have had issues with crawlers in coco (springtails mainly, but they dont hurt anything)
> I still have springtails tho, but not a knat in sight! lol....thing is, i never had knats. it was just something i tried on a tip from the hydro shop, but it didnt work. I have noticed that there are less springtails...it probably makes it hard for them to reproduce....
> ...


ohlmao! I actually asked because my fungus gnats are starting to get on my nerves and I'm considering options to get rid of them_ for good _ Seems it may be helping at least reduce your springtail population, fingers crossed for you!
As for myself, I'm messing around with autos at the mo, will only be able to start a scrog after I move house in december  So it's great to be able to peek into spaces like yours in the meantime!
Cheers!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ohlmao! I actually asked because my fungus gnats are starting to get on my nerves and I'm considering options to get rid of them_ for good _ Seems it may be helping at least reduce your springtail population, fingers crossed for you!
> As for myself, I'm messing around with autos at the mo, will only be able to start a scrog after I move house in december  So it's great to be able to peek into spaces like yours in the meantime!
> Cheers!


i see~ i have some autos laying around from when i first started in with growing...i thought autos were gods gift to growers! (and they are cool) i also think its funny that everyone says autos are weak as far as potency goes....shit, i have grown some bomb ass autos! i realize ruderalis is less potent....but it just depends on how green them thumbs are! 
anyway...
If your having issues with fungas knats, i absolutely reccomend you to use the Knat Nix. it works wonders. i had them in the past in this same space, but not since i started dressing with this stuff.
oh, one more thing abouut autos...
i live in washington state...summers are prettty weak, and to be able to squeeze 2-3 full grows outdoors in the grow season is very helpful, so thats what i like about them! 
What genetics are you playing with?


----------



## calliandra (Aug 18, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i see~ i have some autos laying around from when i first started in with growing...i thought autos were gods gift to growers! (and they are cool) i also think its funny that everyone says autos are weak as far as potency goes....shit, i have grown some bomb ass autos! i realize ruderalis is less potent....but it just depends on how green them thumbs are!
> anyway...
> If your having issues with fungas knats, i absolutely reccomend you to use the Knat Nix. it works wonders. i had them in the past in this same space, but not since i started dressing with this stuff.
> oh, one more thing abouut autos...
> ...


Yeah I'm still on the fence about autos, not sure they're my thing, despite seeing all the advantages you also mentioned  I've got FastBuds Pineapple Express starting right now, A Berry Bomb about to get chopped, and a Mephisto Sour Stomper I just neeeeed to try out, all in a not quite tuned in environment 
=== end of OT


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 18, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah I'm still on the fence about autos, not sure they're my thing, despite seeing all the advantages you also mentioned  I've got FastBuds Pineapple Express starting right now, A Berry Bomb about to get chopped, and a Mephisto Sour Stomper I just neeeeed to try out, all in a not quite tuned in environment
> === end of OT


lets see some bud porn! h, wait,...your probably not scrogging, so this forum would be a bad spot to post that!


----------



## calliandra (Aug 18, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> lets see some bud porn! h, wait,...your probably not scrogging, so this forum would be a bad spot to post that!


haha exactly 
You're very welcome to check out my current journal tho - link's in my profile status - tho be warned, not much porn but a heated lighting debate going on there at the mo haha!
Cheers!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha exactly
> You're very welcome to check out my current journal tho - link's in my profile status - tho be warned, not much porn but a heated lighting debate going on there at the mo haha!
> Cheers!


thanks for the invitation! idk why it dont alert me when you update your journal, like it does with other ppl i follows....not sure i fully understand how to properly use this site STILL, and i have been here for what....a couple years now!
Damn stoners and technology! HA HA HA~


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 23, 2016)

What can i do to make my scrog better??
I just wana GrowLouder, all input is wanted hobbyists, experts and master growers plz give me input and ideas give me everything ya got


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 23, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Day 32 update:
> Starkiller by Rare Dankness
> View attachment 3758052 View attachment 3758053 View attachment 3758054 View attachment 3758055 View attachment 3758056 View attachment 3758057


B E A UTIFUL lollipopping! Lookin sexy


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 23, 2016)

Jerseykushface said:


> What can i do to make my scrog better??
> I just wana GrowLouder, all input is wanted hobbyists, experts and master growers plz give me input and ideas give me everything ya got


i use twist ties, very lightly on the stem, only if needed...like if your training a branch a certain way, otherwise, ,let em grow, and tuck, as your doing!
looks great!


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 23, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i use twist ties, very lightly on the stem, only if needed...like if your training a branch a certain way, otherwise, ,let em grow, and tuck, as your doing!
> looks great!


I took a couple of them off im probably gonna take them all off i was being lazy n thought that i shouldn't have to tuck anymore if i zip tied but i was clearly wrong lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 23, 2016)

Jerseykushface said:


> I took a couple of them off im probably gonna take them all off i was being lazy n thought that i shouldn't have to tuck anymore if i zip tied but i was clearly wrong lol


i see ppl use multiple screens as well, but i never really understood it...i think you would do great, just as is, with your one screen. but idk, like isaid, i nver understood why ppl use two! looks good either way man! nice job on going big! grow big or go home! lol


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 23, 2016)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> i see ppl use multiple screens as well, but i never really understood it...i think you would do great, just as is, with your one screen. but idk, like isaid, i nver understood why ppl use two! looks good either way man! nice job on going big! grow big or go home! lol


Haha thanks brotha im tryna go as big as i can  without it affecting my hours at work

N only reason i set a second pvc for the support net n i set it six inches above my initial scrog the dude at the hydro said its for the stretch but we shall see! this is my first scrog tho


----------



## BowHunter666 (Aug 23, 2016)

ChrisOTK said:


> Fledgling grower here getting ready for my first RDWC system with a SCROG. I have spent the last 3 days mowing through this feed lol. Sooo many thanks to those who have posted, shared opinions and offered advice, Im learning slowly but surely!. I realize that this question may just require some experience with different grows but is there a "most efficient" size for a SCROG? for example, using a 1000w HPS, would an ideal net for a single plant under that light be a 4x4, 5x5? or is it really dependent upon the reflector and the footprint of the light? if this has been answered already, be gentle, there are a lot of pages to process!


I would just go with what you can manage, a bigger scrog is a lot of clipping and pruning under the net..In my case bigger is harder, because I only have access to my plant from one side. So if I can't see it, it will probably get missed


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 24, 2016)

Jerseykushface said:


> Haha thanks brotha im tryna go as big as i can  without it affecting my hours at work
> 
> N only reason i set a second pvc for the support net n i set it six inches above my initial scrog the dude at the hydro said its for the stretch but we shall see! this is my first scrog tho


i serioulsy would just use the one! i hope other ppl chime in on WHY ppl use two screens more so!


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Aug 24, 2016)

Two screen are used for support. The bottom screen is used for spacing and the top one is used to keep even spacing between bud sites and to support heavier buds. I personally dont use one but to each there own.


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 24, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> Two screen are used for support. The bottom screen is used for spacing and the top one is used to keep even spacing between bud sites and to support heavier buds. I personally dont use one but to each there own.


Ima give it a try since i already took the time to build this dam thing lol driving bak n forth to lowes


----------



## Jerseykushface (Aug 26, 2016)

Hows my scrog looking .. what else can i do to get gigantic buds once i flip


----------



## citeh (Aug 28, 2016)

I just came back from a 9 day vacation and my plant grew like crazy. I just spent about an hour training it back down under my scrog. My question is do I flip it to flower tonight or let it recover a few days and then flip? 

Before:
 
After:


----------



## RoneGrown (Aug 30, 2016)

woodsmantoker said:


> Thought this was great, maybe it will spark someones interest here.


OK my question and I don't know if I'm overlooking it. But the lower shoots when growing from seed. Don't you have to prune that to obtain the the tree like effect when scrogging?


----------



## KhronicKills (Sep 3, 2016)

First attempt at SCRoG. 4 money makers in auto pots of coco and perlite. Using GH nutes and 1000w HPS. Also running c02 (yes I know a tent isnt sealed, but for most part seems to be minimal loss) regulator doesnt kick on every minute maintains ppms pretty well for a tent.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 3, 2016)

Jerseykushface said:


> Hows my scrog looking .. what else can i do to get gigantic buds once i flip


I'd say it depends on the strain, if they stretch _alot _you may want to flip sooner rather than later. And yes tucking continues until stretch slows down.
As for your scrog, I can't say anything about it as it looks more like those looser setups that have the screen more for support than really training the branches apart?
hth anyways


----------



## calliandra (Sep 3, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> OK my question and I don't know if I'm overlooking it. But the lower shoots when growing from seed. Don't you have to prune that to obtain the the tree like effect when scrogging?


Sorry, you mean for tomatoes?


----------



## RoneGrown (Sep 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Sorry, you mean for tomatoes?


No I'm talking about cannabis. Just the structure of the above pic is a example of what I was asking. To make a cannaBis plant have this type of structure I would say the first 2 or 3 shoots would have to be removed ? But I'm not sure I don't know if this is creating to much stress


----------



## KhronicKills (Sep 4, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> No I'm talking about cannabis. Just the structure of the above pic is a example of what I was asking. To make a cannaBis plant have this type of structure I would say the first 2 or 3 shoots would have to be removed ? But I'm not sure I don't know if this is creating to much stress


I trimmed a week before the flip to flower than aftwr the stretch...have to clean up rest today but as you can see I didnt do all at once maybe 70% and slowed plants down a tiny bit, if that.


----------



## citeh (Sep 4, 2016)

RoneGrown said:


> No I'm talking about cannabis. Just the structure of the above pic is a example of what I was asking. To make a cannaBis plant have this type of structure I would say the first 2 or 3 shoots would have to be removed ? But I'm not sure I don't know if this is creating to much stress


You can top twice for 4 main branches, and strip the rest, then train to the corners while spreading side branches to fill in the screen.


----------



## RoneGrown (Sep 4, 2016)

citeh said:


> View attachment 3772970
> 
> You can top twice for 4 main branches, and strip the rest, then train to the corners while spreading side branches to fill in the screen.


Ok great you answered my question Thanks Mate!


----------



## Jerseykushface (Sep 4, 2016)

citeh said:


> View attachment 3772970
> 
> You can top twice for 4 main branches, and strip the rest, then train to the corners while spreading side branches to fill in the screen.


Yea anything not touching the screen needs to be pruned because it won't get light once your screen is full


----------



## KhronicKills (Sep 4, 2016)

Thats what I did was top twice. Those 4 plants filled in well. (I still did it wrong and pulled em over snd through holes further away, I didnt tuck and let grow out as much) always next time. Mines a half assesd     attempt as seen by above post. Heres progression pics


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 11, 2016)

First attempt at scrog
Low budget lol. Still working on it. It's at about day 40 of veg. In a 5 gallon bucket so I think I'm flipping soon. I don't won't to get root bound.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 13, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> View attachment 3778482 First attempt at scrog
> Low budget lol. Still working on it. It's at about day 40 of veg. In a 5 gallon bucket so I think I'm flipping soon. I don't won't to get root bound.


... or run out of screen space (depending on how stretchy your strain is). To me, looks like you could flip anytime now!


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ... or run out of screen space (depending on how stretchy your strain is). To me, looks like you could flip anytime now!


Maybe you or someone else can answer this question.
Keeping in mind i have no clue what strain im running as its a random bagseed.
When should i stop tucking.
Ive read so many mixed opinions. Sone say stop the first day of 1/12
And some say do it up until 2 weeks into flower.
I want to get the most i can out of this 1 plant so im not sure which route would be better.
I read alot of thread but sometimes to much info floods me with misinformation.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 13, 2016)

Well im going on day 2 of 12/12 and i just did 1more tuck might tuck more depending on advice given.
Heres what she looked like today before the tuck.


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's a few of my plants this time around 1 og kush 1 cookies kush and 4 incredible bulk. Day 24 in to flower


----------



## calliandra (Sep 13, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Maybe you or someone else can answer this question.
> Keeping in mind i have no clue what strain im running as its a random bagseed.
> When should i stop tucking.
> Ive read so many mixed opinions. Sone say stop the first day of 1/12
> ...


Basically, you just continue tucking as long as there's something to tuck 
You will find that after flipping to 12/12 your plant will stretch (alot or a litlle, depending on your mystery plant's genetics and your environment) - and you will want to tuck that growth. After a while (1-3 weeks) she'll settle in and there won't be much elongating growth anymore as she starts putting all she's got into growing those buds.
So you'll just stop tucking when the plant gives you nothing more to tuck - it is that simple if you just go with your plant, it just gets complicated when people try to formulate generally valid rules of thumb 
HTH and congrats on the flip!


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Basically, you just continue tucking as long as there's something to tuck
> You will find that after flipping to 12/12 your plant will stretch (alot or a litlle, depending on your mystery plant's genetics and your environment) - and you will want to tuck that growth. After a while (1-3 weeks) she'll settle in and there won't be much elongating growth anymore as she starts putting all she's got into growing those buds.
> So you'll just stop tucking when the plant gives you nothing more to tuck - it is that simple if you just go with your plant, it just gets complicated when people try to formulate generally valid rules of thumb
> HTH and congrats on the flip!


ok that makes sense.
I was under the assumption that if I kept tucking during flower I would end up tucking my colas and screwing it up.
but it sounds like I can tuck 2-3 weeks into flower so I'll be doing that.
I currently have either a cal or a mag deficiency. I've fed it some epsom salt and it's still spreading after 2 days so maybe it's a cal issue.
I'm going to pin point it this weekend when I have time. I hope anyways.
new and old growth is sporadically getting black spots with yellowing around them. not many leaves have it only a few. the rest are all healthy green.


----------



## Forsure (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey....2nd scrog learnt heaps in first, had a re shuffle around the system now running coco with recirculated solution. Here's a couple of pictures of them flipped 3 days ago.
Just changed lights to the cxb 3590 with HLG 240 drivers got rid of the fucking cheap LED's BIG difference in performance and cost efficiency!! Thanks Growmau5 for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 16, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey....2nd scrog learnt heaps in first, had a re shuffle around the system now running coco with recirculated solution. Here's a couple of pictures of them flipped 3 days ago.
> Just changed lights to the cxb 3590 with HLG 240 drivers got rid of the fucking cheap LED's BIG difference in performance and cost efficiency!! Thanks Growmau5 for sharing your knowledge!


Talk about a screen of green! 
How many plants?
Oh and how many COBs per area have you got?
Cheers!


----------



## Forsure (Sep 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Talk about a screen of green!
> How many plants?
> Oh and how many COBs per area have you got?
> Cheers!


Hey Bud.... 3 plants per 4 x 4 screen I have 2 screens in a 8x4 tent so 6 plants in total. 
COB's I've been watching Growmua5 youtube videos and went with what I thought would be best
for me so I have 24 x 37v Cree CXB 3590 driven be 4 x HLG 240 drivers in my 8x4 tent. I also changed 
my watering system and all the changes have made a big difference!! Can't wait to see some bud development.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 17, 2016)

Day 3 of 12/12. It should be day 5ish but I got blasted and set my timer wrong lol.
She's starting 2 stretch about 2 inches at night.
I've throw in some lime to try to get this cal or mag issue under control.
I already tried Epsom salt for mag and I'm still seeing the black/brown spots with yellowing so I threw in some lime for cal.
It could be a phosphorus issue. But I'll find that out if the line doesn't help. Going to give it a week and see if it stops. I don't want to add so much crap that I cause more issues. Other then a few leaves the damage isn't to bad and it surely isn't affecting its growth.k
Also I'm starting to think she's more sativa a than indica.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 17, 2016)

Scrog Living, hope you are as well. Good day to you good people.
WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 17, 2016)

[QUOTEabout how it looks brother. Grown into the screen, trained to do so. As the canopy fills, removal of lower shaded growth is typical. The density of the canopy can help factor neccesity. When the canopy becomes too dense, you know it by seeing die off in those areas below the screen. Many growers remove growth ahead of those type of issues and focus on the growth above. I hope this is of help to you. Since this post years ago, we have trellised many many varieties of plant. From fruits and veggies to flower varieties and multitude of cannabis cultivars. There is a world yet to explore in the trellising of cannabis and other plants. Let us not forget, we have all but entered the scrog. 

Thank you friends. 
WMT~




RoneGrown said:


> OK my question and I don't know if I'm overlooking it. But the lower shoots when growing from seed. Don't you have to prune that to obtain the the tree like effect when scrogging?


eGrown, post: 12916057, member: 928489"]OK my question and I don't know if I'm overlooking it. But the lower shoots when growing from seed. Don't you have to prune that to obtain the the tree like effect when scrogging?[/QUOTE]

Its aboit


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 17, 2016)

Brief run down for the record. Been at this for a little while as you fellers and feathers do well know. Tips and tricks of the trade.

I train plants early, before they have come off the parent. The clones are topped and trained accordingly. I am quite aware of my strains characteristics and responces, traits and dislikes. I know the pheno variations and their unique differences. This is of great help in training these plants for the screen. I'm usually entering small bushes into a screen. This method has been tried and true, and still remains the best established method for me. Once full or for some types, nearly full, the photoperiod is triggered. Once flowering begins, training ends. A secondary trellis is added and allows the full canopy to grow vertically into a secondary trellis that supports its progressive growth and weight. The overall method is to increase productivity within the range of full intensity light or direct lighting from above outdoor, thus increasing overall quality. The method employs many techniques and understandings of cannabis biology and its responces to various stressors and manipulation. When we understand these principles, we are best equipped to continue the development of this methodology.

WMT~


----------



## Forsure (Sep 19, 2016)

Couple of days later, plenty of shoots! 7 Days into flower.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 19, 2016)

This was my 1st 2 plant scrog last grow with Nyc Sour Diesel and i found out i needed bigger pots. 3 gallon smart pots weren't enough for my space. Turned out ok but didnt get the screen filled like i wanted. Bigger pots=Bigger plants as i found out.
 
I currently have a one plant scrog going under a 8 bulb T5ho that is 1 week into flower.


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Sep 21, 2016)

I am currently growing a 1 plant Scrog in a 3.5g DWC setup. My net holes are 4"x4".

I actually have the net only 2-3" above the base of the plant right now. As she grows I will move the net up gradually.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 23, 2016)

9 days into 12/12 she's just started pushing out pistils.
is it safe for me to keep on tucking? I don't want to over or under tuck her. but I guess not knowing the strain makes it a guessing game.
she's filling in nice.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## calliandra (Sep 26, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> 9 days into 12/12 she's just started pushing out pistils.
> is it safe for me to keep on tucking? I don't want to over or under tuck her. but I guess not knowing the strain makes it a guessing game.
> she's filling in nice.
> View attachment 3787938


Yeah I'd say just let her show you herself whether to tuck more 
Looking great!


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you. I think im done tucking for now. It looks like she wants ro push out pistils.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 27, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> This was my 1st 2 plant scrog last grow with Nyc Sour Diesel and i found out i needed bigger pots. 3 gallon smart pots weren't enough for my space. Turned out ok but didnt get the screen filled like i wanted. Bigger pots=Bigger plants as i found out.
> View attachment 3784327
> I currently have a one plant scrog going under a 8 bulb T5ho that is 1 week into flower.
> View attachment 3784329


Is this a 4x4 tent? If so i have the same going with a 4'x8 bulb T5HO. Currently have one in a 20 gallon container, but going to be a 2-3 plant 7 gallon scrog after this


----------



## Forsure (Sep 27, 2016)

Scrog update- Day 14 starting to form some flower, pretty happy with how fill the screen is.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 27, 2016)

BBbubblegum said:


> Is this a 4x4 tent? If so i have the same going with a 4'x8 bulb T5HO. Currently have one in a 20 gallon container, but going to be a 2-3 plant 7 gallon scrog after this


No its a 2.5'x4' tent. A 4x4 would be a nice area though. Hopefully this current grow i am doing with 3 autos will be my last grow in the tent. I am upgrading to a 7x7x6.5' grow room.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 28, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> No its a 2.5'x4' tent. A 4x4 would be a nice area though. Hopefully this current grow i am doing with 3 autos will be my last grow in the tent. I am upgrading to a 7x7x6.5' grow room.


That sounds nice! Whats an average yield under the T5 look for you?


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 28, 2016)

BBbubblegum said:


> That sounds nice! Whats an average yield under the T5 look for you?


Sorry cant answer that as the one plant i have under the T5ho fixture is the 1st one i have flowered with T5's. I have only vegged under T5's until now.


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## harris hawk (Sep 29, 2016)

How ,many days did you veg? 90 days 60 days Great Scrog !!! One can learn for you pictures - thanks


----------



## Aby55 (Sep 29, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> How ,many days did you veg? 90 days 60 days Great Scrog !!! One can learn for you pictures - thanks


45 days of veg. 3rd grow first scrog.
The forums are a great help if you take the time to read. So many just dont bother.


----------



## Forsure (Sep 29, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> 45 days of veg. 3rd grow first scrog.
> The forums are a great help if you take the time to read. So many just dont bother.


Hey....are they under T5's?


----------



## harris hawk (Sep 29, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> 45 days of veg. 3rd grow first scrog.
> The forums are a great help if you take the time to read. So many just dont bother.


thanks!! at present have blueberry day 45 no scrog yet feel it needs another 30 days in veg (12 + high now). The blue berry is one month of Fruit chronic juicy , but being a hybrid hope it will catchup to blueberry that will be 60 day veg FJC and 90 days blueberry (2) (each) 650 CFL's (grow and flower bulbs)with 100 watt side-lighting - 8 of them


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think today is day 21 or week 3 of flower.


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 3, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey....are they under T5's?


I some how missed this question.
No been under 400 watt hps day 1.


----------



## Artinian (Oct 3, 2016)

When do most people start to scrog? I know it's best to start training them before but when is the best stage to install the screen?


----------



## Forsure (Oct 3, 2016)

Artinian said:


> When do most people start to scrog? I know it's best to start training them before but when is the best stage to install the screen?


It's really up to you and how much room you have to work with.


----------



## Forsure (Oct 3, 2016)

Artinian said:


> When do most people start to scrog? I know it's best to start training them before but when is the best stage to install the screen?


I flipped these to flower when the screen was 60% full but they hadn't stretched much but during the "transition" when they stretch depending on strain I kept tucking them under the screen until the screen was full but they still had quite a bit of stretch in them! They do go banana's during the "transition period" if they are prone to stretch. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 6, 2016)

a little over 3 weeks into 12/12 and she's still doing great.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 6, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> I think today is day 21 or week 3 of flower. View attachment 3795450


Plants are 12 inches high (in veg now for 45 days) - when to scrog ? now (just get tresllels and nesting and go with it - 1 inch square netting? thanks ; learning -so start to scrog n flower


----------



## Aby55 (Oct 7, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> Plants are 12 inches high (in veg now for 45 days) - when to scrog ? now (just get tresllels and nesting and go with it - 1 inch square netting? thanks ; learning -so start to scrog n flower


Heres a link to my journal.
http://rollitup.org/t/400w-hps-bagseed-grow.918136/page-2#post-13021148


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 9, 2016)

woodsmantoker said:


> Attached Thumbnails


i can't see your photos. I would like to...lol


----------



## Forsure (Oct 10, 2016)

Update of my scrog and new CXB 3590 set up..... flowering tent is at day 27...just something a bit different. Big Thanks to Growmau5 for sharing the knowledge!


----------



## Forsure (Oct 13, 2016)

Scrog update.....Day 30 under the cxb3590, so far so good.


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Scrog update.....Day 30 under the cxb3590, so far so good.


They look extremely happy and healthy........beautiful!


----------



## Forsure (Oct 13, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> They look extremely happy and healthy........beautiful!


Thanks dargd1 there is a video in the previous post where you can see them a bit better.


----------



## Theduke62 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm new to scrog just my second attempt at it but, is anyone here knowledgeable with scroging with high plant numbers? I'm currently running 30 under 2 4*4 flood & drain tables with 2000 watts. The current strain I had to grow out is sativa dominant that stretches until week 5! I know this isn't ideal with the limited height in my tent, but its what I had to work with on this run. My last run under a similar setup produced less than what I was shooting for. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

*Edit* vegged under to much mh causing them to stretch more than I had hoped for.. Next run I'll veg under T5's!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 14, 2016)

Theduke62 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to scrog just my second attempt at it but, is anyone here knowledgeable with scroging with high plant numbers? I'm currently running 30 under 2 4*4 flood & drain tables with 2000 watts. The current strain I had to grow out is sativa dominant that stretches until week 5! I know this isn't ideal with the limited height in my tent, but its what I had to work with on this run. My last run under a similar setup produced less than what I was shooting for. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Edit* vegged under to much mh causing them to stretch more than I had hoped for.. Next run I'll veg under T5's!


Idk that looks more like you're closer to a sea of green than a screen of green?
Where are you going to train them to? There's hardly any space?
Please note that when I scrog, I train the hell out of them, not just throw in the net as support, which is a different approach to scrogging IMO. So maybe you're going for _that_ - in that case, ignore what I just said


----------



## Theduke62 (Oct 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Idk that looks more like you're closer to a sea of green than a screen of green?
> Where are you going to train them to? There's hardly any space?
> Please note that when I scrog, I train the hell out of them, not just throw in the net as support, which is a different approach to scrogging IMO. So maybe you're going for _that_ - in that case, ignore what I just said


I agree it's more on the sog side and before I added the extra light it was a true sog with 1k flowering a 24 sq ft area with 30 plants. Maybe I had hoped that I could pull off some hybrid version with the added table sizes but it just ain't really working as planned. I guess I'll just roll with the "support screen" for now and step up to a bigger ez cloner on my next run!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey! This seems like a great thread, I've always love scroging even though this is only my first attempt. Hopefully someday I can take what I'm doing now onto a bigger scale and start pulling pounds with larger grow rooms and larger lights but for now I just have my two girls in a 13"×24" box. I have only 13" from the screen to the bottom of the lights and 19" from top of soil to bottom of lights. I'm running 275 actual wats of cfl and 72w of LED in here. They are at day 49 from seed and day 4 of 1212. I have the fox farm trio for nutes.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 21, 2016)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Hey! This seems like a great thread, I've always love scroging even though this is only my first attempt. Hopefully someday I can take what I'm doing now onto a bigger scale and start pulling pounds with larger grow rooms and larger lights but for now I just have my two girls in a 13"×24" box. I have only 13" from the screen to the bottom of the lights and 19" from top of soil to bottom of lights. I'm running 275 actual wats of cfl and 72w of LED in here. They are at day 49 from seed and day 4 of 1212. I have the fox farm trio for nutes. View attachment 3809684 View attachment 3809685 View attachment 3809686 View attachment 3809687


What a beautifully managed tiny space! Your plants are visibly happy in there


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> What a beautifully managed tiny space! Your plants are visibly happy in there


Thanks! I'm excited how it's turning out. They had a rough start but they definitely have pulled through.


----------



## Forsure (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey....just a weekly update of my scrog....day 38.


----------



## Jerseykushface (Oct 22, 2016)

My first scrog


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2016)

Ohh man , your in for a marathon of a harvest. Wish I could be there to help ( smoke it hehe ) trim. Damn you better start going to the gym an exercising you fingers, your going to need big finger muscles to trim all that hahaha, a damn good problem to have if you ask me. Looks great congrats. How much longer about 45 days or so ?


----------



## Jerseykushface (Oct 22, 2016)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man , your in for a marathon of a harvest. Wish I could be there to help ( smoke it hehe ) trim. Damn you better start going to the gym an exercising you fingers, your going to need big finger muscles to trim all that hahaha, a damn good problem to have if you ask me. Looks great congrats. How much longer about 45 days or so ?


Thanks brotha thats what im hoping haha! N probably about 30 days left..


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey....just a weekly update of my scrog....day 38.


there's a scrog...? haha!
looking very jungly!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Hey....just a weekly update of my scrog....day 38.


I think a green monster eat your scrog nice!


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey folks,

Here is my first Scrog! She is 2 weeks into flower as of today.


----------



## Forsure (Oct 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> there's a scrog...? haha!
> looking very jungly!


Ha Ha Yes very jungly.....hurdle of not knowing the strain and how much it stretches, flipped them when the canopy was even and only covered 60% of the screen.
They just went banana's in that 2-3 week transition period!


----------



## Forsure (Oct 23, 2016)

Bareback said:


> I think a green monster eat your scrog nice!


You could be right......
Ha Ha Yes very jungly.....hurdle of not knowing the strain and how much it stretches, flipped them when the canopy was even and only covered 60% of the screen.
They just went banana's in that 2-3 week transition period!


----------



## Forsure (Oct 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> there's a scrog...? haha!
> looking very jungly!


Here's the screen the last time I saw it! Lol


----------



## fabizpwn (Oct 24, 2016)

My first attempt at a scrog, it's been a big learning curve for me lol. 4 strains under the same height screen was a little tricky. 23 days into 12/12


----------



## fabizpwn (Oct 24, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Here's the screen the last time I saw it! Lol


I don't know if you didn't know but looks like you might have some powdery mildew going on. Maybe it's a reflection


----------



## Forsure (Oct 24, 2016)

fabizpwn said:


> I don't know if you didn't know but looks like you might have some powdery mildew going on. Maybe it's a reflection


Thanks....but it's the reflection they have been producing a bit of moisture through the leaves, I thought the same thing myself with the overpopulation so have been keeping a close watch for
any problems developing. What software did you use to magnify like that?


----------



## fabizpwn (Oct 24, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Thanks....but it's the reflection they have been producing a bit of moisture through the leaves, I thought the same thing myself with the overpopulation so have been keeping a close watch for
> any problems developing. What software did you use to magnify like that?


It's on the newest update for iOS. I use an i6 I thought it was a really cool feature lol


----------



## wsntme (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's the latest view of my first SCROG. This is actually the second (3rd,4th,and 5th) plant(s) under this screen. The original plant I was training under this screen died, one limb at a time. I'm still not sure what caused it's death........maybe it was just vegged too long?!? (6+months), I live in a hot climate and there is no way I was going to flower in the heat (I keep my thermo at 83) but by the time it cooled enough, my biggest plant was dead! Moved to the clone I'd taken from it previously and proceeded to veg it until 80% or so of the screen was full......but then I was given 3 more plants a week before i was ready to flip.....so the screen is a bit fuller than planned. I hope the yield is adequate. images attached are from 9/19 which was just after the death of my big plant and the promotion of the lil one under the screen, and 10/28 which is my most recent photo. The right most 25% of the screen or so is made up of the 3 plants I was given (abusive OG).


----------



## wsntme (Oct 29, 2016)

The big one that died You can see the plant I'm currently treating as the main girl on the right.


----------



## wsntme (Oct 29, 2016)

Definitely need to get under that screen and defoliate! Its almost an intimidating task at this point. haha.


----------



## Forsure (Nov 1, 2016)

Scrog update day 49 taking pic with better camera....starting to take some shape..


----------



## wsntme (Nov 2, 2016)

What factors are you guys using to decide whether or not to add a second layer and how far above the first to set it? I just flipped my first scrog into flower 12days ago and the shoots have shot up 7-10" above the screen. They were at 0-3.5" before the flip, wondering if i'm going to want a second layer or not. I have one built just in case.


----------



## Forsure (Nov 2, 2016)

wsntme said:


> What factors are you guys using to decide whether or not to add a second layer and how far above the first to set it? I just flipped my first scrog into flower 12days ago and the shoots have shot up 7-10" above the screen. They were at 0-3.5" before the flip, wondering if i'm going to want a second layer or not. I have one built just in case.


I know that problem....I don't use another screen when I flip mine the screen is only 60% full and then I use that stretch period to fill up the rest of the screen.


----------



## wsntme (Nov 2, 2016)

Forsure said:


> I know that problem....I don't use another screen when I flip mine the screen is only 60% full and then I use that stretch period to fill up the rest of the screen.


I'm thinking at this point, if they get much taller I'll just install the second screen as a means of lateral support (hoping for big flowers) instead of a means of training.


----------



## Truereligions (Nov 2, 2016)

wsntme said:


> What factors are you guys using to decide whether or not to add a second layer and how far above the first to set it? I just flipped my first scrog into flower 12days ago and the shoots have shot up 7-10" above the screen. They were at 0-3.5" before the flip, wondering if i'm going to want a second layer or not. I have one built just in case.


since I read this I'm going to my add net higher now 5-6in


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 6, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Rolling into week 8 of flower and next cycle at 14 days of flower.


Very nice Man!!


----------



## Forsure (Nov 6, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Very nice Man!!


Thanks.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 6, 2016)

Forsure said:


> Thanks.


For sure Bud. Awesome job!


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 6, 2016)

Stay tuned good stuff coming, Guaranteed


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 6, 2016)

wsntme said:


> Here's the latest view of my first SCROG. This is actually the second (3rd,4th,and 5th) plant(s) under this screen. The original plant I was training under this screen died, one limb at a time. I'm still not sure what caused it's death........maybe it was just vegged too long?!? (6+months), I live in a hot climate and there is no way I was going to flower in the heat (I keep my thermo at 83) but by the time it cooled enough, my biggest plant was dead! Moved to the clone I'd taken from it previously and proceeded to veg it until 80% or so of the screen was full......but then I was given 3 more plants a week before i was ready to flip.....so the screen is a bit fuller than planned. I hope the yield is adequate. images attached are from 9/19 which was just after the death of my big plant and the promotion of the lil one under the screen, and 10/28 which is my most recent photo. The right most 25% of the screen or so is made up of the 3 plants I was given (abusive OG).


Nice man. Good sh*t coming 4 sure.


----------



## wsntme (Nov 6, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Nice man. Good sh*t coming 4 sure.


Thanks for the positive vibes!

heres the most recent


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 6, 2016)

wsntme said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes!
> 
> heres the most recent


Love this.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is a suspended SCROG frame I built, this 5'x5' made out of strapping and masonry string (Less fibers but would love an strong alternative that doesn't lose ANY fibers if anyone knows any) using 3" holes drilled on top and bottom. 4 HSO 707 headbands just went in a few days ago.
On my first grow with this frame I originally attached it to the oscillating fan to bypass using a light mover and was able to achieve about a 3 inches of bud movement on both sides but my racheting strap eventually shit the bed. I decide this time to to attach it to the wall to see if it made a difference.

I think if I was to change anything with this design it would be to allow the top and bottom to have an adjustable height because I think I made them too far apart (Worked well for the headband though.).


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Nov 9, 2016)

NaturalFarmer said:


> Here is a suspended SCROG frame I built, this 5'x5' made out of strapping and masonry string (Less fibers but would love an strong alternative that doesn't lose ANY fibers if anyone knows any) using 3" holes drilled on top and bottom. 4 HSO 707 headbands just went in a few days ago.
> On my first grow with this frame I originally attached it to the oscillating fan to bypass using a light mover and was able to achieve about a 3 inches of bud movement on both sides but my racheting strap eventually shit the bed. I decide this time to to attach it to the wall to see if it made a difference.
> 
> I think if I was to change anything with this design it would be to allow the top and bottom to have an adjustable height because I think I made them too far apart (Worked well for the headband though.).
> View attachment 3826507





How do you like that Black Dog?


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 9, 2016)

Other than the price and the weight I like it. Actually the weight isn't a big deal to me just be careful hanging it because and heavy as fuck not cheap to replace....The heat sink is huge and their components I assume are quality....Meanwell and Cree 5Ws???.....curious though what exactly.
If you are handy with tools and wires though, I would check out this design out first, but even doing it yourself will run you $700-900 I think.

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED-Components-and-Modules/XLamp/XLamp-Reference-Designs/HorticultureReferenceDesign.pdf

A good price on the Ledil Assembly
https://led.cdiweb.com/ProductDetail/CS14130HBIP2X6W-LEDiL/578366/pid=568?gclid=Cj0KEQjwqfvABRC6gJ3T_4mwspoBEiQAyoQPke7s1zAA7tCBHgXIBfOJZNVdpybEglxDD1CX8KACgu4aArf18P8HAQ


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been considering trying them out for a while. Like all pre-made lighting they get a bad rap, but I still think they are one of the better companies out there. Was looking to do 3 of the 200's for a 4x2 grow. Thanks for your input.

Grundle


----------



## Forsure (Nov 9, 2016)

wsntme said:


> The big one that died You can see the plant I'm currently treating as the main girl on the right.


 How do you get your RH down that low??(31%)


----------



## wsntme (Nov 9, 2016)

Forsure said:


> How do you get your RH down that low??(31%)


HA, real question would be why don't i have a humidifier, my understanding is the plants would actually like it a little more humid. My climate is very dry, like 10RH is what I'm used to.


----------



## Forsure (Nov 9, 2016)

wsntme said:


> HA, real question would be why don't i have a humidifier, my understanding is the plants would actually like it a little more humid. My climate is very dry, like 10RH is what I'm used to.


You could use a misting fan to get it a little more humid if you wanted.


----------



## wsntme (Nov 9, 2016)

Chuggin' along! All looks good thus far. Bud site are starting to develop nicely. 

I'm debating adding a second screen and using it to further train the canopy to a more even layout. My idea is to just lean each tall stalk to the side a bit until it's near the height of the shortest. I could do it in a cross-hatched or back-n-forth pattern so no one area gets crowded.... worth the time/effort or just let 'em be? OCD has me wanting them even, Laziness says leave 'em.

currently at 20 days since the flip.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

wsntme said:


> Chuggin' along! All looks good thus far. Bud site are starting to develop nicely.
> 
> I'm debating adding a second screen and using it to further train the canopy to a more even layout. My idea is to just lean each tall stalk to the side a bit until it's near the height of the shortest. I could do it in a cross-hatched or back-n-forth pattern so no one area gets crowded.... worth the time/effort or just let 'em be? OCD has me wanting them even, Laziness says leave 'em.
> 
> currently at 20 days since the flip.


well yeah you could tie them down to the screen you already have too. Like theres this empty looking spot on the left, and taller stalks to the right of it, you could train those over and then continue behind that. My hunch is they're going to slow down now too...
but then again, I have no experience with a second screen nor did I ever have the feeling I'd need one 
Just my 2c


----------



## MeGaKiLlErMaN (Nov 15, 2016)

MyLittleGrundle said:


> I've been considering trying them out for a while. Like all pre-made lighting they get a bad rap, but I still think they are one of the better companies out there. Was looking to do 3 of the 200's for a 4x2 grow. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Grundle


Just stopping by for the photos, black dog is not a good light. nothing with 5W diodes really is as of yet, check out cob based ones like Pacific light concepts, Timber LED, and Cobkits. when you compare PAR outputs/Results to the high-end HPS they speak for themselves.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

MeGaKiLlErMaN said:


> Just stopping by for the photos, black dog is not a good light. nothing with 5W diodes really is as of yet, check out cob based ones like Pacific light concepts, Timber LED, and Cobkits. when you compare PAR outputs/Results to the high-end HPS they speak for themselves.


The 5w XP-G3 and 3w XP-E are the most efficient LEDs that Cree makes....Which is why Cree says to use both in order to replace a 1000w HPS. You can follow my grow however and see for yourself. Blackdog may produce more heat than COBs but when running CO2 that isnt always bad.
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED-Components-and-Modules/XLamp/XLamp-Reference-Designs/HorticultureReferenceDesign.pdf


----------



## MeGaKiLlErMaN (Nov 15, 2016)

NaturalFarmer said:


> The 5w XP-G3 and 3w XP-E are the most efficient LEDs that Cree makes....Which is why Cree says to use both in order to replace a 1000w HPS. You can follow my grow however and see for yourself. Blackdog may produce more heat than COBs but when running CO2 that isnt always bad.
> http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED-Components-and-Modules/XLamp/XLamp-Reference-Designs/HorticultureReferenceDesign.pdf


Yes but that assumes you run them at the ranges that they test at, the benefit to cobs is running them cooler and hitting around 60-70% efficient.. Which has yet to be beat. Im not a cree guy more into citizens.

Reference design: PPF/W 1.82
Cobs: PPF/W 2.42 at 61% Efficient


----------



## TL4 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey guys first time scrogger with a couple questions. these pics are from last Thursday which would have been 14 days into flower. i tucked and trained the plants as best as i could until then. first off is my scrog net too full? can it be too full? how much defoliation should i do if there is a lot of bud sites covered by leaves? ive tried tucking leaves out of the way but they don't stay. In the back of my scrog i have left some of the plants untucked to grow up the wall. Is this a bad practice? this scrog is a 5x9 hydro grow 20 critical kush and 4 blue dream


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

TL4 said:


> Hey guys first time scrogger with a couple questions. these pics are from last Thursday which would have been 14 days into flower. i tucked and trained the plants as best as i could until then. first off is my scrog net too full? can it be too full? how much defoliation should i do if there is a lot of bud sites covered by leaves? ive tried tucking leaves out of the way but they don't stay. In the back of my scrog i have left some of the plants untucked to grow up the wall. Is this a bad practice? this scrog is a 5x9 hydro grow 20 critical kush and 4 blue dream
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832077 View attachment 3832083 View attachment 3832086


Yeah, looks to me like your net is too wide-spaced for proper training.
So basically what you have is the branches spread out a bit.
Yeah with HPS, you might want to defoliate a bit, though on the other hand the leaves help keep the tops apart too.
Way they look now I'd let em go and see how they do in the next few days. You want to keep those solar panels on as long as possible so they can produce food for fat buds 
IMO the best time to start is midbloom, when the plant itself starts showing very first signs of senescence. So you're going with the plant's own rhythm, less distress. Then start removing strategic fans, singly at first...
Oh and anything under the net, you can forget, in case you haven't removed em yet
haha!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 17, 2016)

TL4 said:


> Hey guys first time scrogger with a couple questions. these pics are from last Thursday which would have been 14 days into flower. i tucked and trained the plants as best as i could until then. first off is my scrog net too full? can it be too full? how much defoliation should i do if there is a lot of bud sites covered by leaves? ive tried tucking leaves out of the way but they don't stay. In the back of my scrog i have left some of the plants untucked to grow up the wall. Is this a bad practice? this scrog is a 5x9 hydro grow 20 critical kush and 4 blue dream
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832077 View attachment 3832083 View attachment 3832086


Not bad for a first go at it.I kinda disagree Calliandra as i would go ahead and start removing fan leaves now and for sure clean up the basement side. You have a lot of plants in that space and prolly could have got by with about half that.As for your question about letting the back grow taller ,there is no problem with that some call it a stadium scrog.the only problem will be they will want to flop down on the main screen so either install a trellis on wall or yo-yo them up.And i would be real careful about mold and rot in the end with the density you have. And you can always add a second tier of netting if need be.All in all I think your in for a good harvest .


----------



## TL4 (Nov 17, 2016)

ok so here is day 21 pics from tonight. seems to be a lot of plant matter in there which is a little concerning. Is it unheard of for someone to chop whole branches to open it up a bit or is that a bad idea at this point?


----------



## 420herbalist (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello all! Newb grower here looking for some advice. I just flipped to flower about a week ago and after doing some more research it looks like I should have already started training my plant on the screen before I flipped. (Did some LST in Veg) The girl is about 16" tall now. Wondering if I should just put the screen at the top and start training from there or should I try to get it down a bit further? It has only stretched a few inches at this point, I am not really sure how tall she is going to get. 

Thanks for any input.
Day 8 of flower


Test fit of the net


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 18, 2016)

you need to drop that net down now,your in you stretch right now and it's not gonna really put any new branches .just spread it out so all the main branches get some light down low.Nice lights by the way I'm headed in the led direction real soon.


----------



## MeGaKiLlErMaN (Nov 18, 2016)

420herbalist said:


> Hello all! Newb grower here looking for some advice. I just flipped to flower about a week ago and after doing some more research it looks like I should have already started training my plant on the screen before I flipped. (Did some LST in Veg) The girl is about 16" tall now. Wondering if I should just put the screen at the top and start training from there or should I try to get it down a bit further? It has only stretched a few inches at this point, I am not really sure how tall she is going to get.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> Day 8 of flower
> ...


I stopped using a scrog net myself, just pull the branches down from the center to what ever way is closest. then the plant redirects were to grow, Ill do a tutorial one day.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 19, 2016)

TL4 said:


> ok so here is day 21 pics from tonight. seems to be a lot of plant matter in there which is a little concerning. Is it unheard of for someone to chop whole branches to open it up a bit or is that a bad idea at this point?


Haha if you're having such ideas please listen to TheGrowerMOJO & start defoliating _now_! 

Wow they've exploded in the past days too, oh wait the first ones were from last Thursday. But still, quite a different picture foliage-wise and I agree, lots of plant matter, especially those leaves just laying on top of each other.

Have you removed the undergrowth below the net?
And yeah you can still remove those lowest minibudsites that will never amount to anything, though it is a bit late I imagine they're not so developed yet to make that an especially painful loss.
You could also try and get more spacing between branches by LSTing them apart, fastening them into position by tying them to your net.
Do a combination of all this, not just go mental on ripping off leaves haha
Better to remove less first, you can always remove more, but you can't glue back on


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

Good day fellow growers, just found this thread and thought id share my first scrog/grow 
day 1 MH

day 1 flower
day4 side view 



I'm told she stretches 3x so I left a little room around to keep tucking. its getting thick in the middle of each plant now. worried it may get outta-hand. may have to start clear room soon. I also getting some twisting leaves, may still be a ph problem, or could it be the leaves turning to face the light causing this?, first time so I'm not to sure.


----------



## gth222 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey all,this is my first SCROG,have six Space Candy clones at day 35 of flower. Can't wait to start my next SCROG have five Grape Ape that are in my veg tent now. Lots I should have done differently. But not to bad


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm wanting to do a scrog my next grow, wondering if anyone has used a clip on net? Would I be better off building a frame?


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 23, 2016)

I would build a frame, you don't want it coming down mid grow, that would be a pain.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 23, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> I would build a frame, you don't want it coming down mid grow, that would be a pain.


Good point. I was also thinking plants might push it up to. I have a 4x4 tent. I'd like to do 4 plants. How high do you put the screen above the pot?


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 24, 2016)

I use shelf brackets attached to my screen and screwed into my wall. I adjust height by unscrewing and lifting. I adjust at beginning of my grow and leave it. plus I can stand on the side of it if I need to access inline fan or ducting ( which I had to do as one 6" hose fell and I had no exhausting). I have seen some other methods on here. use search function to find,


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 24, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Good point. I was also thinking plants might push it up to. I have a 4x4 tent. I'd like to do 4 plants. How high do you put the screen above the pot?


I have mine about 4" above rim, 6" above soil. I start LST early to restrict height. I have a pre scrog screen for my clones/ seedlings. I find tying down branches to be a pain when they are small as they gown to fast. So a small scrog screen with smaller holes is how I start off.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 24, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> I have mine about 4" above rim, 6" above soil. I start LST early to restrict height. I have a pre scrog screen for my clones/ seedlings. I find tying down branches to be a pain when they are small as they gown to fast. So a small scrog screen with smaller holes is how I start off.


Do you top and lst or just lst when they are young?


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 24, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Do you top and lst or just lst when they are young?


I top early to get paired side shoots, my goal is 4 branches. I spread them out in a x. 

this is the tutorial I used to get started. http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial#vegetative-stage
lots of great pictures for the method I used.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hey guys dis is my first scrog and I want you to tell me wut u think, any tips or if I'm doing something wrong let me knw and unlike the screen don't hold anything back 
This was taken a week ago ^^^^
 
And this today, 5 different strains all mostly indica veged for a month and a half and all different pot sizes lol, size of tent 4x4


----------



## bullSnot (Nov 25, 2016)

I think the screen squares are too large. It may work but ideally you want no more than a 2 inch square. Secondly it seems a bit late in the veg state to try and fill that screen. Maybe a few nodes sooner would have been good.

Healthy lookin stuff though


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 25, 2016)

looking good, but I would also use smaller squares. I use 2.5". And tighten up the screen a little. my 2 cents


----------



## calliandra (Nov 25, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Good day fellow growers, just found this thread and thought id share my first scrog/grow
> day 1 MH
> View attachment 3835603
> day 1 flower
> ...


You're training them out really nicely! 
Not sure from the pix, but have you cleared the undergrowth? Just in case you haven't, nows the time to have that done so they don't waste energy growing larf. There may be the one or other superfluous budsite you want to remove, so it may lighten up those middles you say are getting too dense.

As for the leaves, not sure. I do have distorted leaves but you can see it's from them bumping into the closet walls or from getting stuck halfways in a hole of the screen. So unseen, I'd say if you can't track the distortions back to such obstacles, yeah somethings awry. Just thinking along here...


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> You're training them out really nicely!
> Not sure from the pix, but have you cleared the undergrowth? Just in case you haven't, nows the time to have that done so they don't waste energy growing larf. There may be the one or other superfluous budsite you want to remove, so it may lighten up those middles you say are getting too dense.
> 
> As for the leaves, not sure. I do have distorted leaves but you can see it's from them bumping into the closet walls or from getting stuck halfways in a hole of the screen. So unseen, I'd say if you can't track the distortions back to such obstacles, yeah somethings awry. Just thinking along here...


Yeah I definitely need to start clearing out some under growth, not 100% sure what to cut yet. I've been assessing it for a few days now. I fear mold problems if I don't. I'm going to start with the smallest and work up until I think I have enough air flow and room for good cola development. I'm going to update my journal tonight with pic's of progress and a few notes. Screen is almost full, yay!!!!! Also all my new leaf growth is coming in straight, ph was the problem.


----------



## davillains (Nov 25, 2016)

hey scroggers you like my diy clip on scrog frame ? made with 16mm electrical conduit tubes/holders...neat and dirt cheap.


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice, this looks great for tent grower who have nothing to attach to.


----------



## wsntme (Nov 25, 2016)

davillains said:


> hey scroggers you like my diy clip on scrog frame ? made with 16mm electrical conduit tubes/holders...neat and dirt cheap.
> View attachment 3839069


 I like it but still think a hanging version is better for sake of adjustment and even easier construction.


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 25, 2016)

Cyah1990 said:


> Hey guys dis is my first scrog and I want you to tell me wut u think, any tips or if I'm doing something wrong let me knw and unlike the screen don't hold anything backView attachment 3838777
> This was taken a week ago ^^^^
> View attachment 3838778 View attachment 3838779
> And this today, 5 different strains all mostly indica veged for a month and a half and all different pot sizes lol, size of tent 4x4


how do you like the air pots? have you run them before?


----------



## Cyah1990 (Nov 25, 2016)

bullSnot said:


> I think the screen squares are too large. It may work but ideally you want no more than a 2 inch square. Secondly it seems a bit late in the veg state to try and fill that screen. Maybe a few nodes sooner would have been good.
> 
> Healthy lookin stuff though


Yea I thought it was a little late, tall sobs


----------



## Cyah1990 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> how do you like the air pots? have you run them before?


Haven't ran em before,heard they were an alternative to hydro but I see no difference, hopefully they will make a difference wen flowered


----------



## Customcare8255 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all, quick question. Im on day 23 flower under LED. Is the canopy too thick? First scrog plant.


----------



## Worcester (Nov 28, 2016)

Customcare8255 said:


> Hi all, quick question. Im on day 23 flower under LED. Is the canopy too thick? First scrog plant.


Your next one will be better dialed in. Enjoy your new found mo bud tool.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 29, 2016)

Let's flip these ladies as they streeeeeeettttccchhhh and fill my screen muahahahaha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 29, 2016)

Forgot the pic, had a moment...


----------



## Stealthgrowr80 (Nov 30, 2016)

Figured I would stop in to show my portable scrog, makes life so easy to be able to pick up the plant and all out of my cabinet to put on a table for maintenance , I also built several bigger ones on wheels for a friend with a full basement grow area he has hydro running in them.


----------



## Customcare8255 (Nov 30, 2016)

Stealthgrowr80 said:


> Figured I would stop in to show my portable scrog, makes life so easy to be able to pick up the plant and all out of my cabinet to put on a table for maintenance , I also built several bigger ones on wheels for a friend with a full basement grow area he has hydro running in them.View attachment 3842485 View attachment 3842486


Cool little stealth cabinet! How much you harvest out of that gem?


----------



## TL4 (Nov 30, 2016)

hey so these pics are from last Thursday at day 28 critical kush. today is day 34. Things are coming along very nicely. The screen being 4 ft deep is a real pain in the ass to reach to the back. I need to trim some leaves back there but havent got there yet. If i havent said the 2 screens together are 4ft by 9ft under 2k lighting


----------



## Cyah1990 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ok wut I don't understand about scrogging is wen u tuck leaf matter 2 weeks into flower or until stretch is done, wouldn't the buds form and stay under the screen? Sry if the question is confusing


----------



## TL4 (Dec 1, 2016)

That is something I worried about, at the 2 week mark I stopped tucking under so that it would grow up and form a canopy. Also at this point there were lots of buds forming that I didn't want being damaged. As you can see from my pics I have a good canopy but some parts stretched more than others past that point but not a lot


----------



## Stealthgrowr80 (Dec 1, 2016)

Customcare8255 said:


> Cool little stealth cabinet! How much you harvest out of that gem?


This is my first full run on that cabinet , looking at probably 3 Oz in December and setting a rotation to try to pull 4 grams per week for personal use only


----------



## TL4 (Dec 2, 2016)

5 weeks in... i did a decent leaf removal this morning to get more light through. Theres tons of bud down under that now is going to see the light. Down under being closer to the screen not below it. Nothing but stems under the netting.


----------



## Customcare8255 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stealthgrowr80 said:


> This is my first full run on that cabinet , looking at probably 3 Oz in December and setting a rotation to try to pull 4 grams per week for personal use only


That would be epic. Definitely looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## Stealthgrowr80 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ya check my main thread for full rundown of my box. it's a project that I have utilized every inch

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-run-in-my-stealth-box.927445/


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi guys just wanted some insight from some pros on my first scrog! please tell me what you guys think thanks!


----------



## Worcester (Dec 3, 2016)

Truereligions said:


> Hi guys just wanted some insight from some pros on my first scrog! please tell me what you guys think thanks!


Wow..Good job..I hope your hand doesn't cramp too much when it comes to harvest time.. I forgot to say, I'll help with harvest if yo want...


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 3, 2016)

Worcester said:


> Wow..Good job..I hope your hand doesn't cramp too much when it comes to harvest time.. I forgot to say, I'll help with harvest if yo want...


of course bro plenty to go around =D. Looking ove rmy pictures do you think my colas are going to be too close to one another? i have no idea what to expect later on in flower


----------



## Customcare8255 (Dec 3, 2016)

Glad to be part of this thread and to have found all this info. Im still chugging along and this is definitely going to be the heaviest plant I've ever grown. 30 days into flower and she smells super sweet. Just started getting very particular with my PH and ppm of each feeding. Also carefully watching my runoff stats. Just trying to get a better idea of what this strain prefers. Any tips or criticism welcome! Thanks


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 6, 2016)

My scrog


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 6, 2016)

i grow everglades bud said:


> My scrog


looking nice! what are you expecting to yield?


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 7, 2016)

Truereligions said:


> looking nice! what are you expecting to yield?


.8 gpw


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 7, 2016)

Looking good everyone


----------



## OrganicCanuck (Dec 12, 2016)

sadly none of my photos show up as thumbnails, just a measly old link : (, hope ya click!


----------



## Cyah1990 (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's mine 1 week into flower, should I be worried about the colas that's getting higher den the rest? And should I just keep tucking? Thanks for the help ppl


----------



## OrganicCanuck (Dec 12, 2016)

Cyah1990 said:


> View attachment 3852119
> Here's mine 1 week into flower, should I be worried about the colas that's getting higher den the rest? And should I just keep tucking? Thanks for the help ppl


keep tucking : )


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

Star Glue, 6' Vertical SCRoG under 675W of COB LED;

Just in case y'all thought there was only one way to skin a cat.


----------



## OrganicCanuck (Dec 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Star Glue, 6' Vertical SCRoG under 675W of COB LED;
> View attachment 3852131
> Just in case y'all thought there was only one way to skin a cat.


Wow, if only i had the space. Some day. Was it just that one rack per 675w? or was the other empty racks already harvested : )


----------



## Cyah1990 (Dec 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Star Glue, 6' Vertical SCRoG under 675W of COB LED;
> View attachment 3852131
> Just in case y'all thought there was only one way to skin a cat.


That ish is nice, how long was the veg


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

OrganicCanuck said:


> Wow, if only i had the space. Some day. Was it just that one rack per 675w? or was the other empty racks already harvested : )


That one trellis got 675W, there were 900W worth of COB LED, but one quit lol

Yes there were others in the same run. They weren't quite so impressive, but still nice.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

Cyah1990 said:


> That ish is nice, how long was the veg


4 months, thinking I can get it down to 3. Perpetual grow schedule means I don't wait that long between crops, I get 6 turns a year in that space as pictured.


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 13, 2016)

Cyah1990 said:


> View attachment 3852119
> Here's mine 1 week into flower, should I be worried about the colas that's getting higher den the rest? And should I just keep tucking? Thanks for the help ppl


YES!! keep tucking!!!! make it as even as possible i learned this the hard way


----------



## calliandra (Dec 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 4 months, thinking I can get it down to 3. Perpetual grow schedule means I don't wait that long between crops, I get 6 turns a year in that space as pictured.


Ah! So you don't veg them where they flower?
Wobbly images of tall ladies getting trollied from room to room  lol ah I love my imagination
Please set that straight, literally!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah! So you don't veg them where they flower?
> Wobbly images of tall ladies getting trollied from room to room  lol ah I love my imagination
> Please set that straight, literally!


One guy gets the top of the panel, the other grabs the bottom and the bucket and they're simply carried from veg to bloom.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Dec 13, 2016)

Truereligions said:


> YES!! keep tucking!!!! make it as even as possible i learned this the hard way


What happen? And wen should I stop?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 13, 2016)

The even canopy is key...


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 13, 2016)

Cyah1990 said:


> What happen? And wen should I stop?


My canopy got really bushy and uneven because i stopped tucking for about 1.5 weeks you should stop tucking 2-3 weeks into flower mode


----------



## Customcare8255 (Dec 15, 2016)

Customcare8255 said:


> Glad to be part of this thread and to have found all this info. Im still chugging along and this is definitely going to be the heaviest plant I've ever grown. 30 days into flower and she smells super sweet. Just started getting very particular with my PH and ppm of each feeding. Also carefully watching my runoff stats. Just trying to get a better idea of what this strain prefers. Any tips or criticism welcome! Thanks


Hey guys,

Day 47 or so and getting lots of yellowing. Supposed to be a 10 week strain. Is this normal? Stopped feeding last week but before that was right on track with steady ph of 5.8-6.5. FFT nutes around half strength every other watering (800ppm). Supposedly apple jack stain but idk for sure... maybe 10% amber with the rest of trichs cloudy/ clear. First pic from 12/11, second from 12/15. Whats up?


----------



## Aby55 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well after a busy couple of months im back. This beast has been revegged and is just starting to reflower. Ill get a pic with better lighting this afternoon.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok got some questions for scrog gurus... What should you do if your canopy is too bushy and 2 weeks in flower, I'm talking leaves on top of leaves, also can you still lollipop during this period or just let it be. Thanx!


----------



## Truereligions (Dec 17, 2016)

Aby55 said:


> Well after a busy couple of months im back. This beast has been revegged and is just starting to reflower. Ill get a pic with better lighting this afternoon.View attachment 3855081


Are you going defoliate that? my new looks similar and im wondering if i should or not


----------



## Aby55 (Dec 17, 2016)

Truereligions said:


> Are you going defoliate that? my new looks similar and im wondering if i should or not


I actually just trimmed off everything under the screen.
Im going to leave the rest for now as its all healthy and green.
I did throw in another fan to get the stalks moving more so hopefully they build some strength.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Dec 25, 2016)

707 on Dec 17


This morning at 19 or 20 days from flip


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Dec 28, 2016)

looking to pull close to 1g per watt under one 600 watter or at least .75 to put me at 1# . Strain is an unknown cookies cross. Pulled the seed out a bag of cookies I picked up in Washington state. I've ran it 3 times now and it has always yielded pretty well (2 1/2 to 4 oz per plant with little veg. I've never scrogged it or vegged this long so I'm hoping to get a large yield. It's was vegging for a month in a 3 gallon smart pot under t5s then I dropped it into a 20 gal smart pot 5 days ago and threw the screen on her. Had to tuck her twice already  it sits right on top of a 27 gallon rez in a 25" heavy duty saucer I turned into a mini flood tray. Growing in royal Gold tupar (coco) using cutting edge solutions nutrients.. The full line up. And hitting her with a tea of compost, earthworm casting and bokashi as a drench every 2 weeks


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Dec 28, 2016)

Still got a lot of screen to fill so I'm thinking at least 2 more weeks veg to fill to 100% then I'm gonna top and give 1 last week to recover then flip to flower. I'm not going to tuck during the stretch. Just use the second layer of trellis to support and set final placement of colas during the stretch. And since the colas ever seem to hit 10 to 12 inches long and aren't big ol baseball bats.. More like the little novelty bats you buy at Dodger games I'm not worried about over crowding or obstruction of air flow


----------



## Aby55 (Dec 28, 2016)

This things getting stinky.lol


----------



## Aby55 (Dec 31, 2016)

Shes swelling up nice.


----------



## j00ster (Jan 2, 2017)

my new scrog setup. 10'x5'. 2 plants using 5x5 each in dwc


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2017)

Looking good everyone


----------



## Aby55 (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Strocat (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey ya'll... member TonyBones is a good friend of mine and is doing his first grow and he is scrogging for his first grow.

help him out with whatever he needs. 

he is growing reserva privada og #18 in 5 gallons of ocean forest soil under a mars 600.

he is using fox farm trio plus open sesame/beastie bloomz and cha ching. ph'ing everything to 6.5


----------



## Aby55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## roageone (Jan 13, 2017)

Hay all t  his is my first attempt at a scrog. I built this easly out of a 55 gallon drum cut in half I fit a 2x2 wood frame half of a child gate.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 18, 2017)

La confidential and white widow


----------



## newguy41410 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys trying to figure out how to SCROG perpetually with a 6x4 flowreing room and a 2x4 veg room. Some people say to just let the ladies Veg in my veg section for a month or so WITHOUT a screen. Then they say to move to flower room with a Screen and let veg for another week or so into the screens. My problem with this is what if im running perpetual and i already have some plants in the flower room that are at day 60 of flower? I cant just flip the lights to18/6 in the flowering room to veg my teens when theres mature plants in it cuz ill be ruining my mature plants right? Why do ppl say to move from veg to flower room and let veg for another couple weeks into screen? Are they assuming there were no plants in that flower room to begin with??


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jan 23, 2017)

High guys -n- gals!
Just found this thread and thought I'd share my second grow. there are weekly flower photos start to finish in sig. if interested.
Cheers!
 
Scrog On!


----------



## Worcester (Jan 24, 2017)

HarveyHarvester said:


> High guys -n- gals!
> Just found this thread and thought I'd share my second grow. there are weekly flower photos start to finish in sig. if interested.
> Cheers!
> View attachment 3883644
> Scrog On!


Is that one plant?Never the less, damb good job...


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Bro!
Yes, i only have room to flower one at a time in that small cabinet. its somewhere between 3 and 4 sq. ft... closer to 4.
that one finished in september and have a nothern lights in there now in week 5.

only topped this one once so it did not fill the screen as well, gonna try to fim the young one i have started. it should be ready to go in when this one comes out.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice grows everyone! Here's a few shots .. In the mean time catch me on instagram @drsticktastic


----------



## clorbag (Feb 4, 2017)

My setup 6 white urkle in a scrog just started it. 
In 3 gal pots


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 5, 2017)

clorbag said:


> My setup 6 white urkle in a scrog just started it.
> In 3 gal pots


I think you might consider moving those fans out of the screen... and even then things are gonna get pretty crowded with 6 plants under that screen.
Remember, each one is going to easily double, even triple in size during the first two weeks of 12/12.
Learned that the hard way with just one plant.

Nice looking plants.


----------



## Know One (Feb 5, 2017)

clorbag said:


> My setup 6 white urkle in a scrog just started it.
> In 3 gal pots


What you are using for your screen is a net as opposed to a screen. Netting will not work well for scrog. Netting is used for keeping taller plants from falling over. Yes, It is used to train plants to go through the squares, but the netting is nowhere near rigid enough for scrog.
Scrog screen is usually wire fencing material from a hardware store. Holes are 3"X3" or 2"X3". One bud per hole.


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 5, 2017)

Know One said:


> Scrog screen is usually wire fencing material from a hardware store.


I think wire might grow into the buds like a wire fence grows into a tree. It happened to someone here and was bitching about having to cut wire from the buds.
I use string.
*edit* well, the wire won't "grow into it" but you know what i mean.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey Guys, This was my first attempt at a scrog grow. Can I get some guidence on it? She seems too full on top but im worried about defoliating too much. Im starting week 3 of flower so im not sure how much longer i can tuck and bend. Can I start cutting leaves on the top side?


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 5, 2017)

What I do, and it may be wrong, is work underneath the screen to finger up through the holes, grabbing and pulling the larger sun leaves that shade budsites below the screen out of the way.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, it seems to be 2x a day task lol. Also I have a question on the underside. Every node I pull gets new growth next day. This is a revegged plant after last harvest. Is that why the growth is so strong? Its like them pesky gray hairs. You pluck on and two or three pop back up lol.


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Feb 5, 2017)

I think they all do that re-growth thing. I usually pinch it all off each watering.
At this point, 3 weeks in, the stretch should be over, you should not have to move 'em from hole-to-hole anymore.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 5, 2017)

She is super hard to get under her in the middle and backside. 

So i can keep a couple mothers and have no trouble cloning. Should I try a SOG next. Would yeild differ greatly if say you compare this one plant compared to 10 single cola plants. I would think caring for one plant is easier than 10-20, right?


----------



## Know One (Feb 5, 2017)

For sure. Your Scrog looks good.
I would leave the larger fan leaves above the screen alone as long as they're green.
Take from the bottom only so growth will be directed to the top growth. Those large fan leaves are what is creating the sugars that dictate your final bud size and amount of trichome coverage.
When your lights are on, those nice green leaves are doing their photosynthesizing thing. Cannabis is a night flowering plant. Buds grow during lights off, not the other way around. 
A little trick is to keep your room dark for 24 hours going into flower, which kicks flower off early, or to keep your room dark for last 36 hours of your cycle prior to harvest which will fatten up buds at the end of your cycle.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 5, 2017)

So you say, to a point, light is more benificial hitting the leaves, not the budsites?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2017)

yes. buds are calyxes, which aren't designed to photosynthesize, thats what leaves are for


----------



## Know One (Feb 5, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> So you say, to a point, light is more benificial hitting the leaves, not the budsites?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Feb 5, 2017)

And that folks is the benefit to forums and research! . Now i am more confident on my grow and not so worried of leaves covering buds. Also led me to dome research on the parts and jobs of a cannabis plant. Thanks guys!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> So you say, to a point, light is more benificial hitting the leaves, not the budsites?


Yes. 

Fan leaves are about 90+% efficient vs 5% with sugar leaf.


----------



## majins (Mar 3, 2017)

Cant seem to find a defiant answer so thought id just ask the question straight out.
Whats the best size grid to use for SCROG?

Im going to have mine mounted to the top of my DWC container so everything is quite low profile.






Then im laying a mess ontop of that but have a whole heap of different sizes I can get.


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 3, 2017)

For a scrog screen i would suggest using string, not metal or wire... it will become grown into the buds.
I have been using 2" holes but am trying 3" this time.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 3, 2017)

All dependant on size of space and size plant you want. Heres a current scrog pic if it helps you visually

 

 

This plant is in a screen I made with about 1.5"x1.5" squares. The screen itself is 2'x3'. Had a time crunch so flipped early before she filled up the screen. She is about 2'x2.5' give or take. Id say about 60-70 tops all together. I feel shes crowded though but growing been just fine so far.

Its pretty much going to depend on how long you want to Veg. Give some environment conditions and what medium your growing. Strain and also nutes your using. As accurate as you can be and alot of us can try to figure an estimate size of plant per weeks in veg. Do you know how long you want to veg? 
Or just build a big screen and if it doesnt fill, it doesnt fill. But per plant 2'x2' is a good size for small spaces. Bigger plants can fill a 4'x4' screen easily. Just remeber to give yourself working space around and underneath your plants


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 3, 2017)

And yes like Harvey said, string! You'll hate yourself for using wire in the end.


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 3, 2017)

what he said.
and also remember... the plant could easily more than double in size during the first 2-3 weeks of flower. (the stretch).


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 3, 2017)

@BudgetGrows,
has that plant been re-vegged?
how did you get that branching like that?


----------



## majins (Mar 3, 2017)

Mesh im looking at is white plastic.
And $6-8 depending on hole size for a bit the right size to cover the top of my framing.
Ridged enough to hold the open ends of the frame together. But easy and cheap enough to break it if I have too.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes revegged! Good method for scrog. Wont let me post a pic of the underside now. I have one in my grow journal though.
Mesh would be a good option id say. Is more like a basketball net type cord? Or like a mesh laudry sack or fishing net type cord? Either id say would work


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 3, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> Yes revegged! Good method for scrog. Wont let me post a pic of the underside now. I have one in my grow journal though.
> Mesh would be a good option id say. Is more like a basketball net type cord? Or like a mesh laudry sack or fishing net type cord? Either id say would work


If it's what i'm thinking, there are two types. one is for scrog and one is more for supporting clones and autos.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 4, 2017)

Outdoor Scrog Session


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 4, 2017)

damn.
you been busy huh?
nice job!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 4, 2017)

Clean set up. I like it


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 4, 2017)

woods kicking ass as usual! 
I'm building new rooms at the moment, can't wait to show them off. Pure 6 by 3 ft canopy 2 plant perpetual  with a retractable wall and screens on ceiling mounted rollers. shit's been a blast to build so far.


----------



## Dirka (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey Scroggers. Setting up first scrog tent. 14x32" screen. 1 plant or 2? Gonna be in 3gal smart pot. Under 4cob 200w kit. All organic


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 4, 2017)

depends on the veg cycle. I'd run a single personally. I just like training them personally lol. good luck, post some pics when ya can


----------



## Dirka (Mar 4, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> depends on the veg cycle. I'd run a single personally. I just like training them personally lol. good luck, post some pics when ya can


Cobs should be in Monday or Tuesday, once installed I can build my screen to suit then I shall make sure to show off a little


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 5, 2017)

new scrog space is coming along, gotta wire in the 220's and breaker then i can seal it up and set the rails and nets 

the goal on this build is to run perpetual on a rail through a false wall "something I've been chasing for the years I've been scrogin".. Powered by a off grid solar system. Fuck the power company!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice. I have a similar build coming up. Love to see your final!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 6, 2017)

You running the rail system for use in both rooms? Or rail in each..


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Mar 6, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> the goal on this build is to run perpetual on a rail through a false wall


i don't understand what you mean by this.
a light rail?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 6, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> You running the rail system for use in both rooms? Or rail in each..


the rail runs both rooms. Just need to have a knockout section of rail like a foot long that when you open the wall up into the ceiling just bolt it in. On paper it looks pretty good. Haven't got that far yet though so we will see.


HarveyHarvester said:


> i don't understand what you mean by this.
> a light rail?


No, the rail system is for the ceiling mounted screens to transfer into the flower room. The lights are on thier own rail that stays in place. If that makes sense. Basically just think of it as a convenor into the next room. When done with flower just grab the screen and take it out the door and reload it on the rail.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 6, 2017)

Thats awesome. Who moves tje screen not the lights . Got me thinking of a redesign lol


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 6, 2017)

The Lights rails I was thinking of are the new moving light rails. Like the www.lightrail3.com company


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 6, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> The Lights rails I was thinking of are the new moving light rails. Like the www.lightrail3.com company


Yup! i have two of them. One for each 600 till i get my led's designed and built. So those light movers stay in their respective rooms. my plan is to use this rail for the screens http://www.stanleyhardware.com/detail/5116-plain-box-rail-n105-213. look around on that site. it will get your brain spinning with design options, options are endless!!!!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 6, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> Thats awesome. Who moves tje screen not the lights . Got me thinking of a redesign lol


Moving lights is fine, but id rather just open the wall and slide the screen over. shut the wall and bam back to training in the veg room. I'm curious to see how the timing and light height play out. Gonna have to run 2 plants at a time to start. might be able to get three plants rolling with 2 light per side. But that's a way's off and my to do list is overflowing as it is lol just use what i got right now.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words gents, wonderful people as usual! 

Chime in: Ridgid screen vs plyable / plyable trellis vs ridgid trellis. 

The first horizontal "screen" meets demands set forth by the gardener. Typically, this is the plane at which training occurs and the use as a tool to accomplish this can be made easy. From my own gardens I employ ridgid rubber coated fencing that never becomes issue at any time due to the means of training and placement of growth. For the second and any upper trellising there after, the role of the trellis is support of virtically growing branches and to assist and maintain that vertical position throughout the remainder of the cycle. The methods used to train the plant and fill the surface area of the screen are responsible for the end result which is ease of harvest. Let me elaborate. 

If you review the images of my latest post you will see the same screen that I use indoor, used outdoor. I dont always select that material outdoor however did for this cycle and for the sake of education later (Young apprentice/caregiver was on site for that season). The images show a point at which straw was added as a mulch over the raised beds. That image was taken just after training. What the young and I did was spend about two hours gently pulling each and every top back down through the screen, and pinning it under the screen but placed accordingly so as to allow even secondary growth to emerge through the screen. Within a few short days, side shoots from each branch replace where the apical top had been, and the screen fills with vertically growing shoots. The main stem now remains below the screen. Until the screens are full, never are tops allowed to grow vertically above the screen more than 8 - 12" or so (becomes too difficult to pull back through). The horizontal plane is key, for keeping even growth. The ridgid screen is the tool that allows this type of scrog training. Once full and allowed to grow vertically, another trellis is added to keep vertical colas standing and evenly spaced without touching or towering (this garden needed a third teir). 

The issues I have with string and like, are the small particals of nylon and polyplastics that are released and trapped in the flower when cut. If the plant is woven through any part of the trellising or ridgid screen, removal becomes more difficult. In the case of this type of scrog methodology, at harvest, the gardener removes sections at a time by cutting the stems at just above the ridgid screen while the upper trellis is left to hold the colas in one mass. Then, with a hot knife (soldering pen) the nylon is melted in a manner that frees the entire section being harvested and already cut free of the scrog at the ridged screen. Once to this point, the gardener can grasp the nylon trellis with one hand, and the mass of colas below clig to their place within the trellis and can be removed all at once. 

Now for some tid bits. 
If growing in a permenant location, the plant remaining below the screen does not have to be tossed but rather can have light added and revegg back into the same framework all over again. (JS)

Another: during that cycle/season, westher became of issue as a tornado by passed the grow site by not far. Many gardens took a hit and others were distroyed. We lost a branch. 

The chicken fence above the entire garden is required by law to remain legally in compliance with the laws requirements however, while discussing the function (during said storm) a large branch fell from a tree and landed directly on top of the garden site. It was about 5 inches in diameter and would easily have damaged/distroyed a large portion of the area where it would have landed except the chicken fence saved the day. (For those with overhead concerns). 

The ridgid screen, allows tools to be set on top and acts quite nicely like a work bench. Items can be hung from it or attached to it. It also keeps things in place when winds are strong. A technique used to remove excess moisture from the flowers or veggitation during the season is to have a cordless leaf blower used from the underside of the screen blowig upwards. This technique also repositions the colas beautifully and can assist you with adjusting parts difficult to reach FYI. 


Gl folks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2017)

Dirka said:


> Hey Scroggers. Setting up first scrog tent. 14x32" screen. 1 plant or 2? Gonna be in 3gal smart pot. Under 4cob 200w kit. All organic


Let me try to explain a little something here my brother. This may help you and others.

Draw a circle with a dot in the center. Below that draw an oval, also with a dot in the center. Now, draw a square around the outside of the circle so that the cicles edges just touch the edges of the square. Do the same for the oval by drawing a rectangle.

The circle and oval represent the plants and the square and rectangle represent your scrog frame. For this example you are looking down from a birds eye view. The round shape, is the formation of a plant thats branches grow evenly in all directions from the main stem (i.e. cannabis). On your first image of the circle, it is easy to see that if you measure from the center (stalk) outward to the frame of your screen, branches have about the same distance to travel to meet that point. Training, will be even as a result, and the result of your training will also be such.
From the center of your oval however, there are shorter and longer distances to reach the edges of the frame. That, is where your problems begin when training single plants to fill rectangles.

Now, if you take that same rectangle and place two smaller circles within it, you may see why I would suggest two vs one in that 14" x 36" frame. One plant per 3gal pot however.

Best of luck to you friend.
Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2017)

Indoor, I am using mobile (with castors 360) units that house a base tray which slides in and out. In the tray is our pot/no till garden. Above are two frames that make up a first screen and secondary trellis. Both are adjustable with raise and lower capability. These units allow me to place four plants below one light. The footprint of all four plants together is nearly 5' x 5'. Each unit is rotated in position one quarter turn daily for even uniform growth. This set up with single plant units is the most advanced and user friendly method I have used to date.

If you have questions about builds, I will post images.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 7, 2017)

woodsmantoker said:


> Indoor, I am using mobile (with castors 360) units that house a base tray which slides in and out. In the tray is our pot/no till garden. Above are two frames that make up a first screen and secondary trellis. Both are adjustable with raise and lower capability. These units allow me to place four plants below one light. The footprint of all four plants together is nearly 5' x 5'. Each unit is rotated in position one quarter turn daily for even uniform growth. This set up with single plant units is the most advanced and user friendly method I have used to date.
> 
> If you have questions about builds, I will post images.


What you've explained, couldn't have been better.You're my illustrious, scrogging leader. Thank you...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2017)

You my friend, alike each one of us, are leading. As a community, we guide one another forward. As a united front, we push the boundry of what was possible yesterday by creating today and a model of tomorrow. The future is bright. Thankyou for joining us and being part! 

Wmt~



Worcester said:


> What you've explained, couldn't have been better.You're my illustrious, scrogging leader. Thank you...


----------



## Dirka (Mar 7, 2017)

woodsmantoker said:


> Let me try to explain a little something here my brother. This may help you and others.
> 
> Draw a circle with a dot in the center. Below that draw an oval, also with a dot in the center. Now, draw a square around the outside of the circle so that the cicles edges just touch the edges of the square. Do the same for the oval by drawing a rectangle.
> 
> ...


Wow man i like the method. I nvr thought of drawing it out in that way. I'd love to see a pic of your build for sure. I've been Proto typing different adjustable ideas but not set on one yet. 
Major blizzard just hit yesterday too and I'm hoping it doesn't slow down the delivery of my leds by much.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 7, 2017)

Dirka said:


> Wow man i like the method. I nvr thought of drawing it out in that way. I'd love to see a pic of your build for sure. I've been Proto typing different adjustable ideas but not set on one yet.
> Major blizzard just hit yesterday too and I'm hoping it doesn't slow down the delivery of my leds by much.


woodsmantoker has his own thread on scrogging. Check out the whole thing, you won't regret it. Enjoy...


----------



## Worcester (Mar 7, 2017)

Worcester said:


> woodsmantoker has his own thread on scrogging. Check out the whole thing, you won't regret it. Enjoy...


Anybody that knows how to place a link to said thread, please do. This non-tech dino would sho appreciate it. And I know certain rookies need this thread for their studies. All that scrog bud...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2017)

^ I think were in it my friends? 

Worcester, the dino lives in us both! I cant recall the thread, non the less a link! Hah.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 7, 2017)

woodsmantoker said:


> ^ I think were in it my friends?
> 
> Worcester, the dino lives in us both! I cant recall the thread, non the less a link! Hah.


O.K. I'll long hand it. Oh shite! We're here already. All I can say is platinum kush did it..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Star Glue, 6' Vertical SCRoG under 675W of COB LED;
> View attachment 3852131
> Just in case y'all thought there was only one way to skin a cat.


The plant in the pic above pulled 25oz of finished meds. It's no fluke, either; I've pulled many more like it, as big as 27.5oz so far.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The plant in the pic above pulled 25oz of finished meds. It's no fluke, either; I've pulled many more like it, as big as 27.5oz so far.


Wow, that much from a single plant?

Truly was 'bout TWO pounds'. Hot damn.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, that much from a single plant?
> 
> Truly was 'bout TWO pounds'. Hot damn.


2 pounds is 32oz. None of my soilless grown plants have hit that figure yet, but...

This Jillybean was grown in an RDWC system of my own design and pulled 32.5oz, from the same size 24 sq ft trellis panel;


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 2 pounds is 32oz.


Well duhhhh. Ya don't say?


Hence why I said _about_ two pounds - 25/27.5 is pretty damned close.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Beautiful plant, btw. So *bushy.*


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Well duhhhh. Ya don't say?
> 
> 
> Hence why I said _about_ two pounds - 25/27.5 is pretty damned close.


I'll take credit where it's due, I don't want to be accused of exaggeration.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Beautiful plant, btw. So *bushy.*


I like bushy.

I like shaven even better...


----------



## majins (Mar 8, 2017)

What do you do to slow down growth once its reached the end of the screen.
Have 3 main branches that have reached the side of the screen.


----------



## newguy41410 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey guys i got re-directed here from LBH's famous SCROG tutorial! I have 3 packs of Bodhi seeds and plan to do some Pheno Hunting to find a keeper Goji OG with my first grow. LBH's tutorial is supposedly more geared toward seed growers?? He mentions he doesn't recommend using clones for his 4-way LST method. Although he does show an example of a reader of his that has had success with clones under SCROG, and im sure many or most of you all have had success with clones under SCROG. Right now I am trying to "install a gameplan" with my pheno hunting. I am not sure if i should dedicate a plant to harvesting seeds just so i can have seeds to SCROG with, or if i can just keep a mother plant to take cuttings, and still SCROG just as good as any seed-started SCROG?

In other words, will I have a harder time SCROGging from clones versus from seeds? What is it exactly about clones thhat LBH is weary of using them for SCROGS? Are they just unpredictable in the way they grow or something? Thanks in advance fellas Im new to growing and would appreciate your input!

Plan to grow under 1000 watts of COB LED i built in a 6x6 flower room btw


----------



## randydj (Mar 10, 2017)

I am sure it is in here already but I just don't have the attention span to read 300 pages; What is the best material for stringing or buying already woven scrog material based on actual use experience? Why is this the best?

Thanks,


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey there fellow scrogers. I've read through pretty much this whole thread and soaked up as much knowledge as I could for my first attempt with a Scrog. This is my second indoor grow so I've got lots to learn. But I do have s question for you kind folks.....when should I flip to 12/12? From what I've read lots of growers say 50-60% and I feel like they are pretty much there now....maybe one more week?

I got these girls as clones. But have never grown them out before. Ive have Sensei star on the left. Original Cheeses in the middle and white widow last. All from paradise seeds. They are growing in 7 gallon smart pots.

Thanks


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 12, 2017)

randydj said:


> I am sure it is in here already but I just don't have the attention span to read 300 pages; What is the best material for stringing or buying already woven scrog material based on actual use experience? Why is this the best?
> 
> Thanks,


*  Hydrofarm HGN15S Trellis Netting 3.5-Inch Mesh, 5'x15' from amazon *
Seems to work well. 4x8 tent 33.5


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 12, 2017)

trimmed this Death Star mess last week. 25/30? Will know actual weight in a week or so.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 12, 2017)

current. .GG#4. Blackberry Dream


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 12, 2017)

Lil indoor, and a lil out. Went about like she looks. 

Happy Screens to you all!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The plant in the pic above pulled 25oz of finished meds. It's no fluke, either; I've pulled many more like it, as big as 27.5oz so far.


I may have spoken on this a time or two but I dont mind spinning it a bit with a different example.

Vert Scrog. So, stand in place. You, are a plant. Your body is the stalk. Spread your feet a little, it makes it easier to stand..I.e. roots.
Stretch your arms above your head, they are branches. Now make a fist, it is a bud.
Now if you are really standing there like a tree you will quickly feel this example.

Lets vert scrog you. Imagine the light is on the wall strait ahead of you, stretch your arms toward it. Ok at first right? Before long however, you feel the need for increased arm strength.
Your structure is developed to bare weight in a certain manner. The plant evolved according to both direction of light and gravity as well. (Gravitropism, phototropism)

To grow more flower vs stem, limit the need for stem production by accomidating the plant vs requiring it to fight gravity.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 13, 2017)

Dear fellows and fauna,

Questions often get asked and sometimes skipped over with what seems to be no review. The reasons likely vary with people, opinions, knowledge on the subject or context etc, however its important to note that though this is a community page and anyone can ask or answer, it is up to each one of us to stay vigilant in our quest for knowledge and so if it seems a bit of a challenge to search for the answer among a thousand questions now, consider the effort future visitors have with the question repeated. 
Some questions are the most common, and strike a common chime time and time again. It is helpful to many in a manner where searching becomes easy to find both question and answer however, its also then important for newer members or visitors to note that for the members here longest or often, repeat questions may be a monotany that leaves a common question what may seem to be ignored. 

Regardless! The intent here is shared knowledge and thus truely, no question is a bad request when it genuinly seeks to educate someone regarding the given subject here. 

If it seems a question of yours goes unanswered, there are two suggestions I would like to extend. You may find your answer more quickly by asking the question of members directly; sometimes this works well, other times you may need to ask multiple folks. I for example come and go from time to time and so likely miss questions entirely though it is not my intent to skip over someones question. Another and possibly more quick means, is to search for similar questiona or topics that might have already touched on it. 

We all have a responsability here to respect both RIU, and each other. In doing so, we must be vigilant in seeking the knowledge we aim to find and if nessisary, respectfully consice in our resquest for an answer. As we become more frequent goers of this thread, it is also our means of upholding that respect, by quickly, honestly, and concisly answering answering questions regardless of the repetative nature of some common themes. 

We, are the tool of knowledge. Knowledge is the most important, powerful, and freeing gift we can recieve or give humanity. Go and do good my people. Carry on!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 13, 2017)

Breaking 300 pages, comming up! 
Thankyou all for the many years of most wonderful adventure and view into your most private worlds. To share such a thing is an effort that will increasingly become less extrodinary and under appreciated. When that is true, we have succeeded in rising above what existed before, and become something greater, where the knowledge becomes common as does the good. This, is our time. Etched in history is your efforts. Thankyou all!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 13, 2017)

you guys seen this? http://www.garagegator.com/shop/products/gg8220pl.html
Insta lift-able scrog. Let that get your brains working  just buy the motor/track and build your own screen's to your spaces.


----------



## GTF (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi, I'm wondering if you can direct me to the post were you talked about which is better for the scrog,the *super crop* or the *fim? *For years I've cranked down plants to be horizontal on the screen, then needing to cut a lot out because of the abundance of shoots that this created. Some times so thick it resembled bamboo growing. Abundance in this case was keeping weight from happening. My screen needed to be 14" from my 10 gallon buckets. but It looks to 8" is standard?. I love the method but i'm realizing i'm over working it. Thoughts?


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2017)

14 inches is more in line for sativa dom's 8 is good for the indica trees. You said you crank plants down on the screen? As for super cropping in my screen that would be hard to deal with. Way to tight with 1.5"x1.5" spots, So screen size openings matter. I put more time into training sub level than topping or fim. Maybe give a run a shot where you just pull those methods out for corners or open gaps as needed. 
What are your screen sizes? Any details can help us help you


----------



## GTF (Mar 16, 2017)

the hole sizes is 4" x 4 ". I used sheep fencing wire. there is 200 holes in fencing per table. Each table has (1.5) 600 watts so 900 watts. I run (6) 10 gallon per table. That leave 32 holes for each plant. up until now i have topped in veg then let the plant grow up with 6-8 tops through the wire and then crank it down along the fencing all in opposite directions. as they grow i tuck in to all neighbor holes. The problem is to much foliage. thanks for replying


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 16, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> screen size openings matter.


I like this quote!


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 16, 2017)

alright i'm just gonna throw this out there and I'm sure more will chime in. So my screen sizes are close to yours except the actual screen openings. 1.5" vs 4" So I shoot for 80-90 tops per plant
At 4 inches per branch you are kinda allowing the plants to take advantage of that space, which equals a bunch of trimming up from the screen, taller branches and or pop corn nugglets.

tried to upload a few pics, but it keeps failing. they were of my last sativa single plant run. Screen was 5.5' by 30" day 34, I'll just post a link i guess. Half way down the page
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-946

Anyway maybe the tighter spacing will help ya work it. Sounds like you're not lazy about it.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 17, 2017)

GTF said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if you can direct me to the post were you talked about which is better for the scrog,the *super crop* or the *fim? *For years I've cranked down plants to be horizontal on the screen, then needing to cut a lot out because of the abundance of shoots that this created. Some times so thick it resembled bamboo growing. Abundance in this case was keeping weight from happening. My screen needed to be 14" from my 10 gallon buckets. but It looks to 8" is standard?. I love the method but i'm realizing i'm over working it. Thoughts?



As things go;
the responses of the particular plant, the controls in the garden including lighting and its distance from canopy, and maybe most importantly the methods and timing of each training protocol all dictate outcome.

Some plants respond to training rapidly or explosively if you will. This does not make for a poor plant for training, but rather one with more to know about in order to work with accordingly.

Difficult plants to learn, become the tools from which our skills are honed. We learn from these that a set method or style is a limitation to what we can accomplish. The mastering of cannabis training and trellising includes both the experience and the wisdom to adopt protocol to a particular set of circumstances. That said, my own experience has lead me to understand a universe of variables and that adapting to a particular plants needs can change not just training methods, but also hardware and measures (as mentioned above; screen types, distances, listing, etc.). 
This type of trouble shooting has also lead me to the development of interchangeable and adaptive scrog prototypes. The units I work with now afford the opportunity for me as a grower, to be more adaptive. These units raise and lower each level from the base to upper trellising, individually. Those adaptations are growing in importance to me as a scrogger with time and experience compounding the equation.

You may find that experimenting with training methods as well as the controls, will change the outcome. With enough change, you can see a direction and take it.

GL
WMT~


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dementia by loud seeds is what ive got going on. Its a cross of blue dream and amnesia haze.
Anyways its growing very bushy and short I think im going to scrog it.

Would a 5 gal pot be big enough to veg for at least 2 more months?
I dont want to go any bigger unless i have too.
Shes about a month and a half in with the first month being almost unattended too as my wifes been very sick.
I just put her in the 5 gal pot a few days ago.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2017)

should be fine for veg if the soils loaded or you are feeding her solid. when you flip her she's gonna want to run those roots out 7 would be a push i would shoot for a 10 gal personally.
Hope your wife gets better. Sick wives are something i wish upon no one.


----------



## Aby55 (Mar 27, 2017)

Its in Pro mix. I did mix in some lime and tomato ferti had laying around. 
I havent fed her any other nutes.
I might try to bump it up to a 7 or 10 gal.
Im going to start feeding 1/2 doses of super bloom. At least unt i get something better.
I had good results with sb on my last run. But its not mj specific. 

I would really hate to get root bound near the end and have it ruin the final product.


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 27, 2017)

Sb is a base for sure but it will work. I'm sure most of us have been there. One thing that helps a ton with small root space in flower is carb loading. Either foliage or bottom feeding  Keep us updated!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 27, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3904892 current. .GG#4. Blackberry Dream





NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3904892 current. .GG#4. Blackberry Dream


Day two 12/12


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 27, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Day two 12/12View attachment 3914642 View attachment 3914643


----------



## newguy41410 (Mar 28, 2017)

hey guys first time grower here  I got some Goji OG seedlings going from seed i plan to SCROG. The seedling on the bottom left corner of the top pic developed its first pair of 5-leaf leaves. Should I top the growth that is sprouting between my first 5-leaf leaves?

(I will be transplanting to a PPK system  But also not sure if i should start LSTing them while theyre in solo cups.. and when to transplant to PPK SCROG for that matter. )


----------



## Dirka (Apr 2, 2017)

Finally got something to post now that I have found a female!
2x2.5x4.5' tent
200w 4cob citizen kit from timber
2-3gal smart pots
All organic
Temps 70-75
Humidity 40-55
Growing: sunshine daydream x pura vida. 
I acquired these plants as clones only 5 days ago and as clones were already to big for my tent so they got the chop, transplant, and a flip to flower. 
Working on filling my net. Which is difficult considering I haven't started from seed but I just wanna see some white shine and then some white ash and I'll be smiling!!


----------



## luv2grow (Apr 3, 2017)

Hell yeah! Damn good strain you are running. Can't wait to see it flow


----------



## Dirka (Apr 3, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Hell yeah! Damn good strain you are running. Can't wait to see it flow


Yeah I haven't seen bud from this strain before but the smell is potent already. And the have good history. Hope it works out


----------



## 907guy (Apr 8, 2017)

First scrog, second grow. Bleached this little BLueberry some, lights were too close and heat got too high a time or two. She's 17" high, 28x28" inside to inside on the screen.

It's drying now, probably 2-3 more days before she's ready for trim!


----------



## davillains (Apr 8, 2017)

my 2x2 kosher kush scrog ..around wk 5


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 10, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Day two 12/12View attachment 3914642 View attachment 3914643


Day 16 GG & Blackberry Dream


----------



## davillains (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## zypheruk (Apr 19, 2017)

When did scroging turn into using nets just to support colas, seems we have forgot what a real scrog is at times, with a scrog you weave your plants through the net starting in veg till week 3 of 12/12. Not just plop a net on top and grow colas straight up. 
Rant over lol.


----------



## calliandra (Apr 21, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> When did scroging turn into using nets just to support colas, seems we have forgot what a real scrog is at times, with a scrog you weave your plants through the net starting in veg till week 3 of 12/12. Not just plop a net on top and grow colas straight up.
> Rant over lol.


haha yeah I know right, but there _are _still some really training em out too


----------



## Ozzy skunk leaf (Apr 23, 2017)

How big was your tent and watt man looks good


----------



## Stebbins (Apr 26, 2017)

My 3.5x4ft scrog... 3weeks into flower. First Two pics were taken two days ago and the last pic just for comparison was taken 30 days ago on day one of screen being put on.


----------



## Stebbins (Apr 28, 2017)

Updated shots from today...


----------



## Ss-farmer (May 1, 2017)

A few super skunk autos in a scrog.. trouble with autos is they all flower at different times on their own so scrogging has to be done quickly.. had good results here


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (May 2, 2017)

Monster cropped white widdow x big bud on day 2 of 12/12


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (May 16, 2017)

and again at day 15


----------



## PiercerNC (May 17, 2017)

3'x3' SCROG in DWC, under a 700w Viparspectra full spectrum LED, day 3 of 12/12 using GH nutes (Lucas Formula) almost 2 month veg. 1 fem Jack Herer from Baked Beans Seeds.


----------



## rollitupled (May 19, 2017)

Hi
Here is my scrog, these girls have been vegging for about 5 weeks. The last 3 weeks under my new 315w cmh

I made 2'' holes with string and used bamboo. It's nice and stirdy/firm and nice sized holes i think

This is not my first grow, but it is my first scrog and tent grow

My next scrog i will use my favorite plant from this grow. The two at the back are critical+, front left if LA confidential and front right Exodus Kush (favorite so far)

There is an autoflower (60DW) in the middle (random seed), i don't know what to do with it, but i'm going to keep it there untill i need the space for weaving, she must still have 2 or 3 weeks left..not that I thought it would be, but 60 days my ass lol


----------



## rollitupled (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi, 
Some progress from above,

Day 13 12/12


----------



## since1991 (Jun 22, 2017)

rollitupled said:


> Hi,
> Some progress from above,
> 
> Day 13 12/12


You'll get a banger out that run. Lots of nice even flowering tops close together. Thats the key. How many plants is that? Just one? Too bad that bottom right wasnt full. At any rate...keep us posted. Like to see your final shots and yield weight report. Nice canopy bro.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 22, 2017)

The only thing that held me back from running true scrog to this day is the longer veg times it requires under the main expensive to run lamps. I like 2 or 3 room perpetuals. Where the big lamp rooms are always on 12 - 12 and some t5's..halides...or cmh lamps always on 18-6 in another seperate smaller room constantly rooting cuts...and vegging them up nice on a preflower rotation. Always harvesting buds on a timed schedule like a production assembly line. Unless you can make a modular scrog net/setup on roller wheel casters with big wide doors for all the rooms so you could roll around a scrog platform type dealy...scrog perpetual isnt really practical. But a one room for veg and bloom and you dont mind the longer time it takes and more in electricity ...its definitely the way to veg out a canopy for maximum yields from very low plant counts.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

since1991 said:


> The only thing that held me back from running true scrog to this day is the longer veg times it requires under the main expensive to run lamps. I like 2 or 3 room perpetuals. Where the big lamp rooms are always on 12 - 12 and some t5's..halides...or cmh lamps always on 18-6 in another seperate smaller room constantly rooting cuts...and vegging them up nice on a preflower rotation. Always harvesting buds on a timed schedule like a production assembly line. Unless you can make a modular scrog net/setup on roller wheel casters with big wide doors for all the rooms so you could roll around a scrog platform type dealy...scrog perpetual isnt really practical. But a one room for veg and bloom and you dont mind the longer time it takes and more in electricity ...its definitely the way to veg out a canopy for maximum yields from very low plant counts.


Honestly, I've been running scrog for quiet a few years now. With the tech that's out now you can speed up the screen fill process to almost match that of a standard plant say 4 or 6 main i see people running. I go as far as to say a extra few days and you're in there. Of course it all depends on the grower, genetics, etc.... Now add that with proven styles of a GLR in veg and a shorter flower timing and times, your actually saving money over the process you are stating. A perpetual scrog is difficult to establish and build. But once it is and the genetics have been logged you can swap in strains constantly with great yields per sf. Hell I'm running a kush hybrid right now that gave me 63 tops in a 2.2sq ft area. Just my .02 cents
I still grow regular lolipops but I scrog far more to maximize horizontal space.


----------



## rollitupled (Jun 22, 2017)

since1991 said:


> You'll get a banger out that run. Lots of nice even flowering tops close together. Thats the key. How many plants is that? Just one? Too bad that bottom right wasnt full. At any rate...keep us posted. Like to see your final shots and yield weight report. Nice canopy bro.


Thanks, it's not my first grow, but it's my first scrog. It's been quite a lot of hard work, but you're right I think it should pay off. I just want to try and keep them healthy now.. I worry a lot!

It's 3 plants in 18L pots, biobizz all mix

Bottom left; LA con (dna), top left; Critical+ and the bottom and top right hand side is 1 x Exodus Kush (dna)

I vegged them for 9 weeks, about 4 weeks of that under 125w cfw then the rest under the 315w,

I originally had another Critical+ in the scrog, but I removed her as she was looking a bit weaker than the others, that's why there is the gap  I might be able to fill a few more squares in that corner as it's on the Exodus Kush side

The LA con is hardly stretching, the critical+ is and the exodus kush seems to be picking up pace in the stretching department the last couple of days I have noticed..

Last feed they had (per litre)

Biobizz
1ml grow
1ml bloom
0.5ml fishmix
1.5ml Alg a mic


----------



## since1991 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a L.A. Confidentail variant from DNA just gifted tk me from a trusted good grower pal of mine. Called Cataract Kush. Gave me 2 nice 20 inch bushes. Multiple healthy leader tops. About 7 to 8 a piece. Anyways. I veggeg em a little longer under t5's. Cleaned up the bottoms. Took about 8 cuts off each and transplanted them into 20 gallon fabric pots of soil mix and put them out in the backyard about 3 weeks ago. They took right off. Very indica. Very slow vegger but very bushy. Thick stemmed and short.I just this morning put a ring of stakes around the perimeter of each pot and bent/tied the leader branches down. They are going to take off even more. Foliar sprayed kelp/fulvic/ yucca on them real good too. 2 of the best looking plants in my outdoor crop this year. My most affie/indica ones by far for sure. Classic afghan structure.


----------



## randydj (Jun 22, 2017)

Instead of moving the plants around make a rail system for your lights and just move them from room to room?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

randydj said:


> Instead of moving the plants around make a rail system for your lights and just move them from room to room?


That's one way to tackle it  I'm actually trying to finalize my design for the rails right now for the rooms in my sig. Only thing holding me up. So many different ways it can be done.


----------



## ChabaBuds (Jun 23, 2017)

woodsmantoker said:


> Anyone with an LED Scrog grow to share?


This is from ages ago but reading through this entire thread as I just began my first indoor grow utilizing LED and SCROG. Lemme know how they look! I included my setup below. FYI, I didn't begin SCROG until first week of flower, but I LST'd the hell out of it prior.

Setup:

-1 Gorilla Glue #4 and 1 Skywalker OG X Grateful Breath (both from Midnight Farms Clones)
- Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil and FF nutes trio
- 2'x2'x4' grow tent
- 300w Viparspectra LED 
- 4 23w 2700k CFL (for supplemental)
- Passive Intake with Terrabloom exhaust fan pulling 185cfm

Girls are in first week of 12/12. Any tips?


----------



## newguy41410 (Jun 24, 2017)

41F Goji OG - First Time Grower here. Here is the only female plant i got out of 5 seeds. I topped twice. Hoping my tops start packing on some weight!


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 24, 2017)

newguy41410 said:


> 41F Goji OG - First Time Grower here. Here is the only female plant i got out of 5 seeds. I topped twice. Hoping my tops start packing on some weight!


Nice to see someone running the goji in scrog. I have one running at the moment. She is not a scrog pheno at all. But a fantastic strain from the B man. you picked a rock star for your first grow


----------



## newguy41410 (Jun 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Nice to see someone running the goji in scrog. I have one running at the moment. She is not a scrog pheno at all. But a fantastic strain from the B man. you picked a rock star for your first grow


thanks! may i ask what you mean by Goji not being a SCROG pheno at all? I noticed some pretty tight nodes but im not sure if this is a good or bad thing, and whether or not its a result of my lighting.


----------



## 907guy (Jun 24, 2017)

WW filling out a 3x3 scrog. Maybe 4 more days of veg before I flower her.
Screen holes are 2"x2", screen is 5" from top of pot, she's in a #7 under 4 Quantum Boards.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 24, 2017)

newguy41410 said:


> thanks! may i ask what you mean by Goji not being a SCROG pheno at all? I noticed some pretty tight nodes but im not sure if this is a good or bad thing, and whether or not its a result of my lighting.


 there are millions of phenos in a given strain just like our own dna strands. I've ran 6 females from the goji's so far. this one That I popped is a beauty. Just a little bit too leggy for a net. The love triangle is killing it. 63 tops in a 2.2sqft area. Your plant looks great!


----------



## since1991 (Jun 24, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> there are millions of phenos in a given strain just like our own dna strands. I've ran 6 females from the goji's so far. this one That I popped is a beauty. Just a little bit too leggy for a net. The love triangle is killing it. 63 tops in a 2.2sqft area. Your plant looks great!


My cousin and I met the Mtg Seeds booth people at the 2014 High Times Cup in Flint. Shared some damn good smoke and one of the breeders busted out some purple Covelo (?) Diesel stuff he said it took 1250 seeds and 3 years of hunting crossing and selection for. Shit was a true purple but a purple that actually got ya pretty damn stoned. Most purple cultivars...whatever the strain...fer some reason doesn't have the "oommpphh" for me and my patients. This one did.


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 24, 2017)

since1991 said:


> My cousin and I met the Mtg Seeds booth people at the 2014 High Times Cup in Flint. Shared some damn good smoke and one of the breeders busted out some purple Covelo (?) Diesel stuff he said it took 1250 seeds and 3 years of hunting crossing and selection for. Shit was a true purple but a purple that actually got ya pretty damn stoned. Most purple cultivars...whatever the strain...fer some reason doesn't have the "oommpphh" for me and my patients. This one did.


That's what it is all about. The "good" crosses while rare take a long time to culminate. We are now able to log and track a lot more than in the past, Which should get us rolling to some pretty cool places in the near future.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jun 25, 2017)

Scrog is great! I love seeing all these creative setups. Once my grow is finished I will post a journal on it, 1k hps, 2 critical +, 2 Pakistan Valley, 4x4 scrog


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2017)

Gday all, 301 pages..sorry if im not going to read them all..lol

Finished building my scrog's today. Q. Top or don't? Seems to be some top and some that dont. What fills out a screen faster? Advantages to both?


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 28, 2017)

Topping fills faster, Most run a 4-8 main depending on height/strain you have to work with,
Easier to train topped.
Un topped is fun but you really need to do your homework on weaving and cropping methods for your screen size and genetics you're running. It can become a real cluster fuck
Hope that helps a bit


----------



## rollitupled (Jun 28, 2017)

I topped my girls a few times, like luv2grow said, it will fill faster, and I imagine a bit easier to work with

I say, top away!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you, topped it shall be.


----------



## 907guy (Jun 29, 2017)

5 days from last post, switched to 12/12 4 days ago. Filling the screen our pretty quickly, need to attempt to count the tops!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## luv2grow (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970537


ah yeah! very nice.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 1, 2017)

mine is lacking something......


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 1, 2017)

oh that's my favorite part. The reset and next run happy times


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 5, 2017)

How about this space. It's roughly a 1.5 foot square. The plant in question is an unknown indica heavy- possibly sativa crossed hybrid. Currently just over a month into revegetation. Mainfolded and lst'd to 14 main heads last run. Lights are 180w of Vero 29, 3500k. Little container off to the side are clones. I can move those.

What do you think- should I chuck in a scrog somewhere? That light is about a foot above the canopy. With another 2/3 a foot extra height.


----------



## since1991 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> How about this space. It's roughly a 1.5 foot square. The plant in question is an unknown indica heavy- possibly sativa crossed hybrid. Currently just over a month into revegetation. Mainfolded and lst'd to 14 main heads last run. Lights are 180w of Vero 29, 3500k. Little container off to the side are clones. I can move those.
> 
> What do you think- should I chuck in a scrog somewhere? That light is about a foot above the canopy. With another 2/3 a foot extra height. View attachment 3973184View attachment 3973195


That one looks like its already got a structure ideal for a scrog net. I say grow for it. If you train it right with the screen...flowering tops the entire area of the closet should be the result. Nice. Try and get that fan on the wall somwhow and get that clone dome outta there. Screw in some 1x1 wood strips right to the walls and tack a net (homemade with string or store bought - doesnt matter - just make sure its tight). Should be cleared for take off. Nice lamp as well. Keep us updated on progress. Id like to see what you pull.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 6, 2017)

So you reckon add a screen at about its current canopy height and go from there?

How large should the holes be? General size that is. I was eyeing off a nice rigid metal frame a while back. I can cut that to size easily.


----------



## since1991 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> So you reckon add a screen at about its current canopy height and go from there?
> 
> How large should the holes be? General size that is. I was eyeing off a nice rigid metal frame a while back. I can cut that to size easily.


Use the metal one or make yer own outta kite string. 2 to 4 inch squares should be good.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 6, 2017)

Hm. Okay I'll have a look in the local bunnnings and see what they've got.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Hm. Okay I'll have a look in the local bunnnings and see what they've got.


Also have a look outside any metal fabrication place, tip (my tip always have fencing off cuts of some description), and recycling center.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 6, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> So you reckon add a screen at about its current canopy height and go from there?
> 
> How large should the holes be? General size that is. I was eyeing off a nice rigid metal frame a while back. I can cut that to size easily.


How many times have you topped her? Hard to tell from the pic. If it's more than 3-4 times you need a buffer above the plant say 4 inches to get that supple new trainable growth a window to roll. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 6, 2017)

Topped about 3-5 times


----------



## since1991 (Jul 7, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> How many times have you topped her? Hard to tell from the pic. If it's more than 3-4 times you need a buffer above the plant say 4 inches to get that supple new trainable growth a window to roll. Just throwing it out there.


Makes sense. I take it you have alot of experience in scrog growing...no? Sounds like you know whats up with training plants with a screen. Way more than me no doubt. I have grown true scrog but it wasnt very long and some time ago. My operation requires a perpetual rotation with 2 or 3 rooms and scroggin wont cut it. Id like to again someday. For max yields with super low plant counts and all photo periods in one room grows...Scroggin is it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Makes sense. I take it you have alot of experience in scrog growing...no? Sounds like you know whats up with training plants with a screen. Way more than me no doubt. I have grown true scrog but it wasnt very long and some time ago. My operation requires a perpetual rotation with 2 or 3 rooms and scroggin wont cut it. Id like to again someday. For max yields with super low plant counts and all photo periods in one room grows...Scroggin is it.


You can do perpetual rotation with scrog to. Just need everything on wheels or a net per pot.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Makes sense. I take it you have alot of experience in scrog growing...no? Sounds like you know whats up with training plants with a screen. Way more than me no doubt. I have grown true scrog but it wasnt very long and some time ago. My operation requires a perpetual rotation with 2 or 3 rooms and scroggin wont cut it. Id like to again someday. For max yields with super low plant counts and all photo periods in one room grows...Scroggin is it.


I had a amazing! ., and I can't say Amazing enough,... mentor into Scrog, that I haven't been able to get a hold of in years. Hope all is well with him and many thanks if he is still rolling around and happens to see this. Been passing on your knowledge homie!

That said, I've had quiet a few years in now. I don't always post but I am always scrogin.

And yeah you are correct! It's very hard to get it rolling heavy with solid outputs and multiple strains, When you have folks depending on you or your pocket book regardless the outcome is the same.
For perpetual scrog.... That is a nut that has been thrown back and forth here for years. I've seen it done very well. but I have also seen a lot more failures with it.

What I've amassed is if you design your grow room/room's from the ground up with the idea. It's totally doable. @Lucky Luke Is right. Casters are the most popular way for multi rooms, but that limits your screen size to the door widths. I am right now building a rail and winch driven lift system. I can't lie I'm not stoked on my current design of it and it's a bit of a challenge to get it all dialed, So I've taken my time to finish this last piece of the puzzle.
New room build is in my sig if you want to give the bare bones a gander. Any feedback or ideas are more than welcomed!. If you want you can PM and we can throw Ideas around for your space. Maybe we can come up with something usable.


----------



## since1991 (Jul 7, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> I had a amazing! ., and I can't say Amazing enough,... mentor into Scrog, that I haven't been able to get a hold of in years. Hope all is well with him and many thanks if he is still rolling around and happens to see this. Been passing on your knowledge homie!
> 
> That said, I've had quiet a few years in now. I don't always post but I am always scrogin.
> 
> ...


I remember first hearing of scrog and seeing pics in action WAY back in the overgrow.com days. One thread that just blew up quite a few pages and for some time...all about SCROGS and V SCROGS. I do believe that forum was where the term Screen of Green first came into play. What it was capable of really turned a few overgrowers heads for sure. Always did appreciate scroggin and the growers that took the time to do them right. And i was always impressed with the final yield tallys you guys brought down. Amazing


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

That's what got me Hooked as well. It was still Illegal and crazy crackdowns when I decided to commit to this plant. So low plant count was huge in my book. After that all the benefits started to make sense and it just kinda fit with my style of work ethic. I get super bummed in flower now. Especially in the breeding tent I'm limited to until the rooms are finalized. But hey I love the plant and as long as I get to grow it pays me back ten fold emotionally.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2017)

Plant count vs yeild is the reason im going to try it this run.

Not legal here and although the penalties here are not as severe as in the US I still dont want to risk extra penalties/charges. I did the rookie mistake and started to many plants before I thought about plant count (I usually grow guerrilla so plant count is a different kettle of fish) and space limitations of a tent.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Plant count vs yeild is the reason im going to try it this run.
> 
> Not legal here and although the penalties here are not as severe as in the US I still dont want to risk extra penalties/charges. I did the rookie mistake and started to many plants before I thought about plant count (I usually grow guerrilla so plant count is a different kettle of fish) and space limitations of a tent.


Yeah,
I can''t even imagine Guerrilla Growing. I love following along the thread's of those that do it. Just straight commitment at every end of the spectrum! Much respect. And welcome to the land of indoor controlled environments. You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 7, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Yeah,
> I can''t even imagine Guerrilla Growing. I love following along the thread's of those that do it. Just straight commitment at every end of the spectrum! Much respect. And welcome to the land of indoor controlled environments. You're gonna have a blast!


I have awhile to go..lol
pic as of this morning.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2017)

Now that my money has finally gone in. I can go have a look at bummings warehouse and find myself a screen.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Now that my money has finally gone in. I can go have a look at bummings warehouse and find myself a screen.


well for that sq footage my friend you can go with a 1 by 1 inch wood frame and some string. I'm not sure what your tech skills are but let us know what you have available. And I'm sure we can help ya build something out.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have awhile to go..lol
> pic as of this morning.


Oh you think so now... but the planning now makes it all click when it gets going crazy haha. Looking good!


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2017)

Tools wise. I've got a screwdriver set. A basic Dremel 3000 kit. A hammer. And various nails, screws and hooks.

I was looking at some wire mesh with 2.5cm squares. That's the closest thing to inch sized holes I could find. I mean, I could string something up. But I'd rather a drop in method. Than having to restring cord after every grow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Tools wise. I've got a screwdriver set. A basic Dremel 3000 kit. A hammer. And various nails, screws and hooks.
> 
> I was looking at some wire mesh with 2.5cm squares. That's the closest thing to inch sized holes I could find. I mean, I could string something up. But I'd rather a drop in method. Than having to restring cord after every grow.


i used cable ties to secure the net to electricians conduit.

aint pretty but should do the trick


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

Found and cut a frame. 48.5cm x 58.5cm with 2.5cm x 2.5cm squares. Canopy height is about 47cm. And I've got a screw sitting at 54cm (first of 5 to sit my temp/rh sensor- 12cm spacing up the wall)
Now I've just got to attach the frame.  Don't mind the dodgy fans. I need to replace both of those with the real deal.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i used cable ties to secure the net to electricians conduit.
> 
> aint pretty but should do the trick


Looks fine Luke. Also. I've probably got enough mesh left to scrog my mini cab if I wanted to.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 8, 2017)

if u can get a bud every 2nd hole you will be laughing


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I wouldn't know what to do with all that buddage. I'd have to make a third into budder. And try to smoke my way through the rest.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

Just a temp securing. This is about 7cm above canopy. Might take some time to get there. Wanted to know if it should be closer than that.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Just remember folks. Metal will work but I'd highly recommend a little more flexible material as in plastic or string. Most times the training requires the plant and the screen to be a little flexible. Just my 2 cents on saving some headaches


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm too lazy to string up a grid though.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'm too lazy to string up a grid though.


Well give her a run and see how it works. Worst case scenario it's little tougher but should work just fine. 
Scrog ain't a lazy mans game haha!


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

How's that height though. 7cm above canopy?


----------



## since1991 (Jul 8, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Well give her a run and see how it works. Worst case scenario it's little tougher but should work just fine.
> Scrog ain't a lazy mans game haha!


No its not. Its extreme canopy managament and to get the true end rewards...you gotta put the time in to do it right.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I'll see how it goes. 

To be frank (whoever that is). I can't be stuffed having to measure and screw/hammer in so many points to rig up string. I'm tired of calculating heights and distances and diameters of things. I kinda just want this project to be finalized and fully operational.

I do appreciate the effort to help me though.


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> How's that height though. 7cm above canopy?


7 cm is close to three inches right? 
How many times have you topped her already is my first question. That will determine your screen height. The second part of the equation, is she heavy indica or sativa leaning genetics?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

More Indica growth. But has to be a hybrid due to the creative high. I've said that I topped before. She's been done 3-4 times.


----------



## 907guy (Jul 8, 2017)

2 weeks into flower, trying to keep stretch to a minimum, lights off temps are dropping by only a few degrees and lights are pretty intense (can brighten them up another 100w though if needed).


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> More Indica growth. But has to be a hybrid due to the creative high. I've said that I topped before. She's been done 3-4 times.


3-4 times around 6 inches of screen buffer. Happy scroggin!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 8, 2017)

907guy said:


> 2 weeks into flower, trying to keep stretch to a minimum, lights off temps are dropping by only a few degrees and lights are pretty intense (can brighten them up another 100w though if needed).
> 
> View attachment 3974853 View attachment 3974854 View attachment 3974855


looking good!


----------



## randydj (Jul 9, 2017)

To all experienced SCROGers in this thread:

Hello, this is my first SCROG. I believe I understand the theory behind it and just need a little practical guidance. The plants are Dr. Krippling,s "The Incredible Bulk" ~ Day 25 and they have been topped once to provide 6 main stems at this time. My intention is to top each stem to provide 4 main stems on each of them for 24 colas per plant. I then intend to guide the branches to a square space as they grow. All comments and advice will be appreciated. The net is about 10 inches above the base of the plant.

  

Thanks,


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 9, 2017)

randydj said:


> To all experienced SCROGers in this thread:
> 
> Hello, this is my first SCROG. I believe I understand the theory behind it and just need a little practical guidance. The plants are Dr. Krippling,s "The Incredible Bulk" ~ Day 25 and they have been topped once to provide 6 main stems at this time. My intention is to top each stem to provide 4 main stems on each of them for 24 colas per plant. I then intend to guide the branches to a square space as they grow. All comments and advice will be appreciated. The net is about 10 inches above the base of the plant.
> 
> ...


You have the basics. But topping a second time would actually give you smaller bud sizes across the board. I've always thought hormonal transfer as a pie. The more you slice it the smaller the pieces. I could be completely wrong here. But that's just my experience. Other than that you are on point! Maybe run it your way this round and give the clones a round with just a single top. Would be awesome to see. Indica heavy's are a little bit tough for your first run but You'll see it when they start pushing up.
Here's a pic just to give you a Idea of a 4 main top. Hopefully it will zero ya in a bit more. If not we are all here to help!


----------



## randydj (Jul 13, 2017)

Here is my progress so far:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2017)

randydj said:


> Here is my progress so far:
> View attachment 3977331 View attachment 3977332


nice clean and tidy setup


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 13, 2017)

Just fucking around, getting my new setup dialed in, not my main grow, more of a tester with benefits! 2.5x2.5x5, used 3/4" pvc and drilled the corners out so the tent posts would fit through. 2"x2" spacing, using polypropylene twain cuz it was cheap. Much prefer masonry line. I use self tapping sheet metal screws with socket heads, do a rough string up then go back through and tune it like a piano! The screws let me loosen it up, pull it snug then because i string it clockwise, when i retighten the screw it pulls it just right! I can raise and lower the screen via nightize cam-tech caribeaners with paracord. Tractor supply, 5$ a set. Just got a second tent same size, setting it up same way. Right side, appalachain superskunk in the front, more cowbell back, day 30 for both. left is super stardawg front, blaze rear. Blaze, day14, ssd day like 5? 2 on the right had been in flower in my 2x2x4 tent that the new tent will replace for about 2 weeks so didnt get to train very much. More cowbell
  Appy ss. The pics do the appy no justice. Minor lollipopping done about a week ago but the way everything was looking didnt feel i needed to go too far with it. Next run will be an appy ss monocrop side by side of my 2 cuts. Pumped for that, preliminary runs look promising!!!


----------



## luv2grow (Jul 13, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Just fucking around, getting my new setup dialed in, not my main grow, more of a tester with benefits! 2.5x2.5x5, used 3/4" pvc and drilled the corners out so the tent posts would fit through. 2"x2" spacing, using polypropylene twain cuz it was cheap. Much prefer masonry line. I use self tapping sheet metal screws with socket heads, do a rough string up then go back through and tune it like a piano! The screws let me loosen it up, pull it snug then because i string it clockwise, when i retighten the screw it pulls it just right! I can raise and lower the screen via nightize cam-tech caribeaners with paracord. Tractor supply, 5$ a set. Just got a second tent same size, setting it up same way. View attachment 3977597Right side, appalachain superskunk in the front, more cowbell back, day 30 for both. left is super stardawg front, blaze rear. Blaze, day14, ssd day like 5? 2 on the right had been in flower in my 2x2x4 tent that the new tent will replace for about 2 weeks so didnt get to train very much. View attachment 3977599More cowbell
> View attachment 3977600 View attachment 3977601 Appy ss. The pics do the appy no justice. Minor lollipopping done about a week ago but the way everything was looking didnt feel i needed to go too far with it. Next run will be an appy ss monocrop side by side of my 2 cuts. Pumped for that, preliminary runs look promising!!!


Yeah buddy! Nice to see ya over here. Chicha's are looking on point! You gonna start some P chucking in the tents?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jul 14, 2017)

luv2grow said:


> Yeah buddy! Nice to see ya over here. Chicha's are looking on point! You gonna start some P chucking in the tents?


Thanks dude! Not right away though the urge to keep nice looking males is getting harder to resist! Going to have 2 tents, 2.5x2.5x5 that will be used for sexing, pheno hunting, dialing in strains ect. Have 2 going now but the second is a 2x2x4. Got the bigger 1 on wish.com for 30$, really liked it and it fits the space so i ordered a second. A bunch of random cuts thrown in at random times atm but as soon as i can consolidate them to one tent ill be doing more focused runs with goals in mind. Project #1: 2 females of appalachain superskunk. Side by side single elimination death match. Going to be a good fight. 
Project 2: flower out the handful of clones people have given me that i have no intention of cloning. If they are sooo good i have to have them, i can get them again but id rather have room to pop beanz. An addiction that could become a problem. 
Project 2b: first run (from seed) of clusterfunk. Havnt sexed yet, plenty of time and alot of variables. Could only pop half the pack though. Not my favorite. I tell myself "dont worry dude, you still got 6 beanz in the vault" no. I wanna pop the whole damn pack and i want to sort through the females like a drooling depraved desperate pervert.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 14, 2017)

Came up with a little idea during the week.

If any scrogges are like me and a little lazy they may end up with the problem of the saucers under the pots under the net full of water. So I came up with this idea that can be used thru or under the net. Could also be used in reverse to water.
A m/cle battery (the battery in pic is for a V8 ) would fit in the space their nice. I'll come across one sooner or later. I will put in an on/off switch on the stud and tidy it up.


----------



## randydj (Jul 20, 2017)

Day 35: time for the weekly update. Flipped the girls to 12/12 today . As soon as the smaller plants fill the holes I will do the first Defoliation. I think the smaller plants are stretching a little less because there is more light at that end of the garden. One of the LED drivers does not dim so it is running 4 of the cobs higher than all of the others. So far so good on this "Adventure".


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 21, 2017)

Slowly getting there..hooked up the hoses for the Halo's today, put net in..now to wait. 

I measured badly and thought the plants were at net height, im around 10cm away.


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> When did scroging turn into using nets just to support colas, seems we have forgot what a real scrog is at times, with a scrog you weave your plants through the net starting in veg till week 3 of 12/12. Not just plop a net on top and grow colas straight up.
> Rant over lol.


Muito boa sua resposta meu amigo. Scrog não está sendo realizado corretamente por muitos. Alias virou apenas apoio para os braços esquentadores das plantas ... O_O


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello lovers and madly in love with the scrog. Hehehe 

I am in Brazil and I am taking in this setup 5 plants.
2 in dog - 1 chocolope - 1 monster blueberry - dutch dragon
Fertilizer - maxibloom - sensical + big bud coconut + delta nine + sensyzim + bloombastic
Grow 1.10x1.10x2.0

1mx1m screen

It follows how it is at the moment. Hug to everyone!
Sorry for the quality of the photos. Hehe


----------



## randydj (Jul 27, 2017)

Day 42: Flower Day 7: Time for the weekly update.

Can you say stretch? Wow the girls are reaching for the sky. I have verified they are all girls. I need to move my fan so I can raise the lights more. I have an extra mounting bracket coming. I am upping the nutrients to 100% of the chart amounts. I have cleaned the drain pan and defoliated below the net. I will be adding another net level as soon as I move the fan. It will be to hold the colas up.
 
 

 

 


All is on track. I turned on the Roleadros so I have a total of ~800watts of LEDs running right now.


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

Your plants are beautiful brother.


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry for the novice question but I did not find the like button on the dashboard.
Where is it?

Grateful.


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

randydj said:


> Day 42: Flower Day 7: Time for the weekly update.
> 
> Can you say stretch? Wow the girls are reaching for the sky. I have verified they are all girls. I need to move my fan so I can raise the lights more. I have an extra mounting bracket coming. I am upping the nutrients to 100% of the chart amounts. I have cleaned the drain pan and defoliated below the net. I will be adding another net level as soon as I move the fan. It will be to hold the colas up.
> View attachment 3985449
> ...


I liked your support. Are you using cob?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 27, 2017)

Agente said:


> Sorry for the novice question but I did not find the like button on the dashboard.
> Where is it?
> 
> Grateful.


it will appear as you post more and use the forum.


----------



## Agente (Jul 27, 2017)

I knew there was something strange.

thankz Lucky Luke.


----------



## randydj (Jul 28, 2017)

Agente & Luke: Thanks

Yes, citizen 1212 3500K 90Cri.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2017)

randydj said:


> Agente & Luke: Thanks
> 
> Yes, citizen 1212 3500K 90Cri.


sorry if i missed it but whats the size of your net? It looks huge.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 28, 2017)

Thats huge growth in 7 days.


----------



## Agente (Jul 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats huge growth in 7 days.


and with me ?


----------



## Agente (Jul 28, 2017)

I just doubled them now, I do not think I can move them now .. But I can not ..
I'm going to make a mix around here now.
Somango + blueberry. Hehehe


----------



## randydj (Jul 28, 2017)

3.5 inch squares. yes explosive growth - oh yeah!


----------



## rollitupled (Jul 28, 2017)

907guy said:


> 2 weeks into flower, trying to keep stretch to a minimum, lights off temps are dropping by only a few degrees and lights are pretty intense (can brighten them up another 100w though if needed).
> 
> View attachment 3974853 View attachment 3974854 View attachment 3974855


Yes dude..loving the sensor push  I also use them. They work great and give me a peace of mind.

Your plants are looking great. I'm on day 51 12/12 today [scrog]. Going to take some shots now to upload


----------



## Agente (Jul 30, 2017)

Say good people!
I'm posting the photos of how things are around here ..
It's now 11 days 12/12.
Would you like your opinions about whether I still have to fold or can I let them grow quietly now?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 2, 2017)

Big day today. Did my first tuck under the wire! Tis begun!

Would two weeks for 4 plants to fill a 3.5 x 3.5 net be to much to ask in veg mode (soil grow)?


----------



## randydj (Aug 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Big day today. Did my first tuck under the wire! Tis begun!
> 
> Would two weeks for 4 plants to fill a 3.5 x 3.5 net be to much to ask in veg mode (soil grow)?


Genetics and Lights will determine the speed considering all other life support is provided for properly but yes that sounds about right.


----------



## 907guy (Aug 3, 2017)

Agente said:


> Say good people!
> I'm posting the photos of how things are around here ..
> It's now 11 days 12/12.
> Would you like your opinions about whether I still have to fold or can I let them grow quietly now?


Very nice, depends on strain. I try to maintain 8-10" colas above the net. If it stretches very little I'll stop tucking a week into 12/12, if it stretches alot I'll keep tucking. The goal is to not have too much plant above the net or you defeat the purpose. 90% of SCROGS I see are done wrong, people stop tucking too early and get 20" of plant above the screen, now your light has to get through 20" of canopy.

With a shorter canopy you can also more easily maintain a flatter canopy.


----------



## randydj (Aug 3, 2017)

Day 49 flower Day 14: Time for the weekly update.

I put the second net in because I think the colas will need support down the road. I super cropped a couple of the tallest colas by accident which is no biggie since I have had to use that method to control height in the past. 

Plants are 30" to 36" tall.


----------



## Dexxxy (Aug 4, 2017)

So newbie here, can anyone explain the difference and maybe provide a few examples to the difference if a support net and a legitimate SCRoG set up??


----------



## 907guy (Aug 4, 2017)

Dexxxy said:


> So newbie here, can anyone explain the difference and maybe provide a few examples to the difference if a support net and a legitimate SCRoG set up??


See my post a few up for a true scrog, only about 10" max above net and very little amount of plant below as well, nothing wasted. It should be trained under the net long enough to finish at no more then 10"-12" max above (8-10" even better).

With a true scrog you should have colas from the net to tip of branches and nothing under the net.

The double net method is IMO not a scrog, it's plant support. If you have so much plant above your net that you need to add a second one, it wasn't trained long enough under the net. With the double net method you dont have a nice short even canopy, you get a very deep canopy with little light penetration and certainly not down to your first net.

With a true scrog you get almost no fluff, all flowers are getting all the light they need becuase the difference from your top buds to bottom buds is less than a foot.

In adition to the two photos in my post above..

You can see where this WHite Widow was topped several times and kept low, that main stem is only about 3" high




This OG below is finishing up it's 2nd week of flower, It looks like it still has alot of stretch left in it but I'm hoping it wont need to be tucked again as I'm running out of net.


----------



## randydj (Aug 4, 2017)

Some strains have there own idea about what will happen with a scrog. I had a nice even top canopy almost all holes filed and when I flipped to flower the stretch was almost triple the height of the scrog net in two weeks and different from plant to plant! Since these Incredible Bulk plants are reputed to have boxing glove sized colas I decided to add the second net for support. It will be easier than YOYOs. So what started as a scrog turned into a support net.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

Training has started!. Im a touch excited..


----------



## Dexxxy (Aug 5, 2017)

907guy said:


> See my post a few up for a true scrog, only about 10" max above net and very little amount of plant below as well, nothing wasted. It should be trained under the net long enough to finish at no more then 10"-12" max above (8-10" even better).
> 
> With a true scrog you should have colas from the net to tip of branches and nothing under the net.
> 
> ...


That's Widow looks disgustingly beautiful.. and complicated. I have so much to learn


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Training has started!. Im a touch excited..


looking good dude  keep it up


----------



## Agente (Aug 9, 2017)

UP. 15 days.. 

We are brothers together!


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 9, 2017)

OK, im in. Day 44 from sprout, 14 days flipped 12/12, 4th day since pistil spotted.
Still need to clean up bottom, was going to wait till day 54, ( 2 weeks real flower )
I would like to tuck more, but all my holes are almost filled, and some of the branches i dont want to break. The empty spots remaining, actually have tops starting to clean the net. I dont expect huge heavy colas tho, but she is climbing fast.

Let me on info if you have any pointers, first scrog. 

125watts


----------



## randydj (Aug 9, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> OK, im in. Day 44 from sprout, 14 days flipped 12/12, 4th day since pistil spotted.
> Still need to clean up bottom, was going to wait till day 54, ( 2 weeks real flower )
> I would like to tuck more, but all my holes are almost filled, and some of the branches i dont want to break. The empty spots remaining, actually have tops starting to clean the net. I dont expect huge heavy colas tho, but she is climbing fast.
> 
> ...


I did not tuck long enough and so I got a support system instead of a SCROG. You need to continue to tuck a couple of weeks into flower. So it looks like you need to keep tucking.

It is too bad that the really experienced guys don't seem to be willing to guide us in this effort!


----------



## 907guy (Aug 9, 2017)

randydj said:


> I did not tuck long enough and so I got a support system instead of a SCROG. You need to continue to tuck a couple of weeks into flower. So it looks like you need to keep tucking.
> 
> It is too bad that the really experienced guys don't seem to be willing to guide us in this effort!


There is more you can do. In addition to tucking well into flower (strain dependant so unless you know what it will do already, it's a guessing game on when to stop), you can also make sure your light is bright enough or close enough to slow the stretch phase down and try to maintain a tight temperature differentials from day to night. The larger the temp diff. the more stretch you will get.

Beyond that all you can do is practice. I'd start by underfilling the net, once you get your training down and can maintain a nice short even canopy of colas in the net, you can start working on longer veg to fill the net more. This is better becuase once you are out of net you are done, no more tucking. But if you underfill it, you have room if needed and you can keep tucking longer into flower.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 9, 2017)

Im guessing unless your running clones and a sealed environment its a guessing game when to switch. I would of thought over filling a net is better for yield than an under filled net?


----------



## HomegrownGenetics420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Question for all you fellow scroggers: Whats the best yield you've pulled from a 4'x4' SCROG and what type of lighting did you use ?


----------



## Agente (Aug 9, 2017)

Today I doubled all the branches and bigger I spent tape. I believe it's enough now. I'm already entering 3 weeks of flowers ..
Let's go!


----------



## Agente (Aug 9, 2017)

Desculpe pela qualidade das fotos.


----------



## randydj (Aug 10, 2017)

Day 56 Flower Day 21: Time for the weekly update.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 10, 2017)

ugg, figures, look at this sht will ya. 
so, pull it? Dang, it was growin nice too.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 10, 2017)

not sure how much is like this, so i dont know about pickin them off. I cloned the lower left hand plant, which is the same strain i think. So i have 2 clones of her day 2 in water. and she looks fine. The plant on the right side, she is doing great, alot of branches, and tucked some more today. not sure what to do with the big ass branch towards the back, thinking about tiyin off on the post and get the top lower.

this kinda blows,lol


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 10, 2017)

what you have there randy? 10 cobs? great job bro


----------



## randydj (Aug 10, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> what you have there randy? 10 cobs? great job bro


14.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 10, 2017)

randydj said:


> 14.


nice,


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 10, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> ugg, figures, look at this sht will ya.
> so, pull it? Dang, it was growin nice too.


Bruce has been chopped, removed, and in his final spot before the dump,

No sense in messing around, it is what it is.


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 11, 2017)

First try with a screen. I didn't drill any holes in it. I just zig zag wrapped it around the sides. I can resize any of the holes. I figure 3-4 more weeks of vege then flip. The two small plants are from trying to lst them into a circular pattern. All plants are the same age.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 13, 2017)

GML would be proud,


----------



## randydj (Aug 17, 2017)

Day 63 Flower Day 28: time for the weekly update.

The girls are doing well, the buds are stacking nicely and the frost is beginning. I am running the UV lamp 4x15 for one hour exposure.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 17, 2017)

great job so far man, 



mine look like sht, lol..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2017)

After a rough couple of days. My circulating fan and my extraction fan both died within a day of each other..Ive hit the flip switch.
Plants in the middle will end up at the front just out of the screen (they are regs and one or both could be male- rest fems)


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2017)

side by sides shots (mainly for my own reference) taken 2 weeks apart. Ignore the centre plants.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 18, 2017)

broken pics brother


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 18, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> GML would be proud,


5 days later,

Veggs good, not sure about flower. Humidity a bit high today, like it around 63-65%. still stretching. Checked PPM for the hell of it 2 days ago, 2300ppm UGG, and the small one, 4500ppm, WTH, how is that possible,lol.. So, i ran alot thru it of 900ppm, and down to 1700 now. Let it dry out since i mini flushed her, and didnt water yesterday. Today ran new water thru at 700ppm,

I was running full strength PH perfect AN thru her, in coco.

surprising enough, shows no signed of nute stress, as to why i never checked run off. Maybe flowering a tad slow tho, thats evident,lol..

this is experimental things, tryin to decide on this light. Good for veg so far. I have FireOG that just sprouted yesterday out of the soil, and is 4 inches tall already with table light. So, im going to veg that out UNDER this plant, LOL.. Then probably chop this one out if its not putting on weight. The FireOG im going to top the heck out of her, again and again and again. I already grew it out, so i know it can take the topping well. Should have lights ( 5630 LED strips) done and ready by flower. 


53 days from seed, 23 days flower. Mind you, I GML stripped them on day 15 flower, and topped a branch on the small cup plant.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 18, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> broken pics brother


and to late to edit to.

Ill just see if i can add this one at flip yesterday:


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 23, 2017)

day58, 28 since flip, 125 watts

Tips are brown on the small plant. I checked PPMs and it was 4000, yeah, high. So i reduced nutes, and this was the outcome. Tips were fine till i lowered to flush high PPMs out.

crazy that 10 days ago, i stripped almost every single leaf off them ,lol.. Nice comeback..


----------



## Relax62 (Aug 24, 2017)

First time really attempting scrog. Really was an lst recently put under a scrog screen that's 36"x42". My question is should I thin out some of the fan leaves to promote more node growth and close am I to filling the net for flowering?


----------



## randydj (Aug 24, 2017)

I really screwed my scrog up by not tucking long enough into flower so I ended up with a support system instead - oh well live and learn.

Day 70 Flower Day 35:


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 25, 2017)

lol, man randydj, id love to have those bushes, lol.. Looks awesome buddy, 

Mine are 5 days behind yours, BWHAHAHAHA..


----------



## randydj (Aug 31, 2017)

Getting close:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking good!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 2, 2017)

still getting there. 2 weeks after flipping. I was expecting more rapid growth to be honest. Would the main part of the stretch be delayed due to me doing a 24/7 veg or by cold temps (6 to 8 C at times) esp at lights off?


----------



## zinc (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm a scrogger...but unlike most (all??) here, outdoor, not indoor. See pics. First timer. About 7'x2' space on deck in SF bay area, west facing. Foggy summers. Planted 12 targetting 6 fems (about right for space), got 12 fems, never had the heart to thin. Got some botrytis gray mold, cleaned and routinely re-cleaned now with apple cider vinegar. Buds all fine so far. Is the canopy too dense?? Should I thin, and if so, how aggressively? I am about to treat with seranade as a preventative re: risk of bud rot. I expect more fog off and on over the next 8-10 weeks! BIggest mistake I believe: interlacing branches through scrog twine, and interlacing branches across each other. Chafing=>rubbed off bark=>mold. Thanks scroggers for any input. -zinc


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 4, 2017)

Kinda messy but thought I'd share. I'm at day 1 flowering with 4 plants. Think I vegged a bit to long but oh well. Not really defoliating anything either, except some suckers on the bottom branches. Just keeping them all tied down to the screen.


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 8, 2017)

Power Skunk
Outdoor Scrog


----------



## randydj (Sep 8, 2017)

Just a quick shot of the harvest.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> still getting there. 2 weeks after flipping. I was expecting more rapid growth to be honest. Would the main part of the stretch be delayed due to me doing a 24/7 veg or by cold temps (6 to 8 C at times) esp at lights off?
> View attachment 4003818


One week later


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 10, 2017)

Bit of a trim, I wont fill the net by the looks of it but if i can bring her home ill be happy with all those bud sites.


----------



## Growes73 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm getting ready to build a scrog for my 4x4 tent. I see most people go with pvc and string. What spacing should I have my strings run? 4"x4" individual squares?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Sep 10, 2017)

I like 2x2. https://www.420magazine.com/forums/do-it-yourself/254659-mobile-scrog-attachment-buckets.html


----------



## randydj (Sep 10, 2017)

I use this https://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-HGN15S-Trellis-Netting-3-5-Inch/dp/B00CJJ7WV0


----------



## WolfScott (Sep 17, 2017)

*Power Skunk
Single plant
Scrog
Update:*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 18, 2017)

Still getting there..


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Sep 18, 2017)

My first scrog on 8x4 ebb and flow. Placed the (homemade) screen:
 

This is about two weeks later, three days into 12/12:


----------



## rollitupled (Sep 20, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Still getting there..
> 
> View attachment 4012333


Hi mate,
Looking good. Is there no way you can bring the lights up temps a bit.? 6 - 8 is a bit on the chilly side. What temps is lights on?
My lights off are about 16-18 and on 24-26 or so. I run a desiccant dehumidifier which blows out warm air, so it doubles up as a heater for me. Works great


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 20, 2017)

rollitupled said:


> Hi mate,
> Looking good. Is there no way you can bring the lights up temps a bit.? 6 - 8 is a bit on the chilly side. What temps is lights on?
> My lights off are about 16-18 and on 24-26 or so. I run a desiccant dehumidifier which blows out warm air, so it doubles up as a heater for me. Works great


Unfortunately I live in a cool spot and my grow space is in an uninsulated detached garage. Outside temps at that time of the year can be 0C, sometimes a tad lower over night. Lights on was a struggle to see even 16C during the day.
The weather has warmed up a bit and I'm now seeing canopy temps at 21-22c.(lights on) Lows around 11-13c.(lights off)

I'm running a dehumidifier as well, just a cheap one, seems to work well in the small space.


----------



## leoshitz (Sep 22, 2017)

Still going. Had an issue with PH and underfed on the nutes.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2017)

Upgraded the grow box again. Now it's a double cab. Though I don't think I can operate both in summer. It sits around 8-11°c above room temp. That's with both lights tuned to optimal output. And the fans on full tilt.


----------



## Growes73 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Upgraded the grow box again. Now it's a double cab. Though I don't think I can operate both in summer. It sits around 8-11°c above room temp. That's with both lights tuned to optimal output. And the fans on full tilt.View attachment 4015010 View attachment 4015011 View attachment 4015012


That is beautiful!!!! Nice plants


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2017)

Growes73 said:


> That is beautiful!!!! Nice plants


Thanks buddy. The white side is an unknown on her second run. And the purple side is a pineapple chunk.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2017)

Nearly filled the screen...


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 24, 2017)

Mines in my sig !


----------



## randydj (Sep 29, 2017)

After my last screw up I am going to try again. I have 6 autos, 2 Night Queen three Blue Dream and one Blueberry. The Blue Dreams are heavy sativa and the others heavy indica. We will see what I can do! Pics next week.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Mines in my sig !


That's some big G per w your pulling. Nice grow. I'm at the early stages of deciding to go QB or not.


randydj said:


> After my last screw up I am going to try again. I have 6 autos, 2 Night Queen three Blue Dream and one Blueberry. The Blue Dreams are heavy sativa and the others heavy indica. We will see what I can do! Pics next week.


GL man.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 29, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's some big G per w your pulling. Nice grow. I'm at the early stages of deciding to go QB or not.
> 
> GL man.


The effeminacy is outstanding, no more sleepless nights worrying about a hot HID humming away. Not sure what lights your running but Quantums are COBs just spread out. Because all I do is Scrog to maximize such a small space they are the ticket. The light spread and penitration is crazy good.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> The effeminacy is outstanding, no more sleepless nights worrying about a hot HID humming away. Not sure what lights your running but Quantums are COBs just spread out. Because all I do is Scrog to maximize such a small space they are the ticket. The light spread and penitration is crazy good.


Currently running a 600w HID in a 4 x 4. Which is all good in winter for the warmth.
Would like LED in summer for the cost savings and cooler temps.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 29, 2017)

You could always have the driver in the tent in the winter and outside of the tent in the summer. Drivers are like very small ballest that HID uses and get warm. 

I use a small heater directed to my 8in intake duct "metal" and safely done so it only warms the air as needed. Every aspect of my environmental is controlled. I can set the temp and humidity to what ever I need it to be no matter what the outside temp and humidity does. No more chasing for this cat hehe


----------



## randydj (Oct 1, 2017)

So here we grow again. This time I will keep tucking well into flower. Last time I stopped too soon and ended up with a support system instead of a SCROG.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 1, 2017)

Here's My Japanese Mango Plant Week 3 Day 6 Of Flower


----------



## randydj (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok so this time I will just keep tucking.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2017)

still getting there...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2017)

maybe not much of a scrog anymore....???


----------



## gr865 (Oct 8, 2017)

Keep bending them under, spread them out. you have time.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Keep bending them under, spread them out. you have time.


its all good ill just let em ride now. They snap easily due to being fairly mature.


----------



## Mztoker (Oct 9, 2017)

My first scrog when i had just pulled the net off for the finish


----------



## randydj (Oct 10, 2017)

At what point do you stop tucking and let the colas grow?


----------



## Mztoker (Oct 10, 2017)

3-4 weeks into flowering


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 10, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> 3-4 weeks into flowering


that's what I did. Cool. Mine still doesn't look to clean though. but all good.


----------



## randydj (Oct 15, 2017)

Ok so these plants are autos and this is what they look like today. I have read many times that you cannot SCROG autos but it looks like it worked out ok so far!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2017)

Getting closer, but still getting there.


----------



## randydj (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is an update on my SCROG Day 43:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 22, 2017)

randydj said:


> Here is an update on my SCROG Day 43:
> 
> View attachment 4030968


Now that's a scrog!


----------



## Mztoker (Oct 22, 2017)

How mush a run are u guys pulling in a 8x4 tent with scrogs? And how long of a veg time im debating on going back to this method but dont know if its worth it


----------



## 907guy (Oct 26, 2017)

Purple cactus filling out the net


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2017)

907guy said:


> Purple cactus filling out the net
> 
> View attachment 4033418


Lots of tips


----------



## coreywebster (Oct 27, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> How mush a run are u guys pulling in a 8x4 tent with scrogs? And how long of a veg time im debating on going back to this method but dont know if its worth it


I have only done one test mini scrog in by 8x4, but I made a 3square foot net (1.5ft x 2ft) Just for the laugh, I got 9oz dry. Scale that up 32 square foot/3 .=10.6r x 9 = 95oz.. LOL wouldn't that be awesome..... would be based an 10 plants with 4 weeks veg from a nice size clone..

Obviously veg time would depend on plant count, I think filling one half with one plant would take a while, depends on medium used and light intensity during veg. Also in theory the more you pide a plant the smaller the buds are overall. 4 plants in a 4x4 net should yield bigger buds and thus higher weight than 1 plant vegged longer to fill the same 4x4 screen.
So you want to choose what plant count you are comfortable with or legal for and work from there.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 2, 2017)

randydj said:


> Ok so these plants are autos and this is what they look like today. I have read many times that you cannot SCROG autos but it looks like it worked out ok so far!
> View attachment 4027225


What strain?
Oh and did you top them?

And you stop tucking when the stretch stops 
Maybe on occasion in flower to keep the buds spaced out.

Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 2, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Obviously veg time would depend on plant count, I think filling one half with one plant would take a while, depends on medium used and light intensity during veg. Also in theory the more you pide a plant the smaller the buds are overall. 4 plants in a 4x4 net should yield bigger buds and thus higher weight than 1 plant vegged longer to fill the same 4x4 screen.
> So you want to choose what plant count you are comfortable with or legal for and work from there.


I love this reasoning, simple common sense in motion.
It's the kind of post I can just sit with and breathe into for a while, savoring its elegant beauty.
Thanks for that!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 3, 2017)

I took a couple of the taller colas off to help ripen and fatten the others.


----------



## randydj (Nov 3, 2017)

calliandra said:


> What strain?
> Oh and did you top them?
> 
> And you stop tucking when the stretch stops
> ...


Hi Calliandra:

Yes, I topped them at 4th node about day 16 of first true leaves. Humboldt Seed Org. Blue Dream Auto, Dutch Passion Auto Night Queen and Zambesa Blueberry Auto.

Uhm may have stopped tucking a little after stretch stopped. The Autos don't give you time to fill the net but I believe I got a lot more major colas than if I had just topped and left them alone. Here is a recent picture:


----------



## calliandra (Nov 3, 2017)

randydj said:


> Hi Calliandra:
> 
> Yes, I topped them at 4th node about day 16 of first true leaves. Humboldt Seed Org. Blue Dream Auto, Dutch Passion Auto Night Queen and Zambesa Blueberry Auto.
> 
> ...


Oh awesome, and they're beautifully spread out. It does take an appropriate strain that will really grow out its secondaries like that, seems there are more out there nowadays that will.
I immediately thought of the leggier Mephisto strains, pretty sure they'd scrog nicely too 
Cheers and congrats!


----------



## randydj (Nov 3, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Oh awesome, and they're beautifully spread out. It does take an appropriate strain that will really grow out its secondaries like that, seems there are more out there nowadays that will.
> I immediately thought of the leggier Mephisto strains, pretty sure they'd scrog nicely too
> Cheers and congrats!


Thanks, after the harvest and cure I will sum up my thoughts about this SCROG of autos.


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Howdy all. Thought I'd share my scrog. 6weeks veg, 3 weeks of 12/12. 1000w in 4x4 tent.
There's a screen in there somewhere I swear.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 7, 2017)

randydj said:


> I topped them at 4th node


Can you just clarify please....is this above or below the 4th node? I'm never quite sure when people say this exactly what they mean....I will be topping my plants in a couple of weeks so it would help to clear this up for me!
Thanks a lot! 
Love the colas all sticking up....looks great!


----------



## 907guy (Nov 7, 2017)

Stone_Free said:


> Can you just clarify please....is this above or below the 4th node? I'm never quite sure when people say this exactly what they mean....I will be topping my plants in a couple of weeks so it would help to clear this up for me!
> Thanks a lot!
> Love the colas all sticking up....looks great!


I like to have about 6 main branches so I will top after the 3rd set of nodes, I then top the top two branch one more time after they grow out some down to the first two sets of nodes. You can see it here in this Purple Cactus.


----------



## randydj (Nov 8, 2017)

T


Stone_Free said:


> Can you just clarify please....is this above or below the 4th node? I'm never quite sure when people say this exactly what they mean....I will be topping my plants in a couple of weeks so it would help to clear this up for me!
> Thanks a lot!
> Love the colas all sticking up....looks great!


Remember we are talking about Auto Flowering plants here. The first set of true leaves is the first node. Moving up each subsequent set of true leaves forms the next node. Count 4 sets of true leaves up and you are at the fourth node. Cut the central stem above the two branches that will form there. This will give you 8 main branches on the plant. This is going to need to be done from about day 14 to 20 at the latest otherwise the plant will not have enough vegetative time to recover before automatically entering the generative stage.

For photoperiod plants I like to do a manifold with two main stems and 6 side stems on each side 12 total. This usually takes 21 to 30 days. You can manifold as many side branches as you like because you determine when the plant is flipped into flower.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 8, 2017)

@randydj @907guy thanks a lot for the info. Much appreciated!
I'm planning to do a ScrOG in my 4x2 space with 3 photo plants. I don't want to have too many stems or have small colas by topping too much. As you can tell I'm very much a beginner at ScrOG.......


----------



## Mztoker (Nov 8, 2017)

What size.pots are some of you guys using atm?


----------



## randydj (Nov 8, 2017)

Stone_Free said:


> @randydj @907guy thanks a lot for the info. Much appreciated!
> I'm planning to do a ScrOG in my 4x2 space with 3 photo plants. I don't want to have too many stems or have small colas by topping too much. As you can tell I'm very much a beginner at ScrOG.......


If you allow enough time before flipping to flower your colas will all be as big as the genetics and environment allow no matter how many stems you propagate. You just need the vegetation to support them. The problem with doing this is that the time needed becomes less than cost effective. Multiple plants in a shorter period of time will yield better results.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> What size.pots are some of you guys using atm?


Mine are 30L. Soil grow.


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mine are 10 gal now. I've got 5 gallon for next grow. Using soil.
Got support screen added 12" above scrog screen (light too far away)and moved other clone in. 

Not sure if I should scrog the new girl to fit remaining gap or try different training?
Will lift her up higher in a day, just letting her get used to the stronger light.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Nov 9, 2017)

This is my second grow & first time scrogging. First time i ever saw a scrog set up i fell in love. I knew i would be a scrogger lol and gere i am. I just flipped my lights 7 days ago. Im running a NL & WW clones under the scrog in 3g smart pots. In the other side of my small closet i have a Big Bud that i mainlined. I did my last round of tucking last night and im just gonna leave em be now bc indicas don't stretch as much. Im dropping a few pics lmk if im doing something wrong pls & ty. Happy growing.


----------



## randydj (Nov 9, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> This is my second grow & first time scrogging. First time i ever saw a scrog set up i fell in love. I knew i would be a scrogger lol and gere i am. I just flipped my lights 7 days ago. Im running a NL & WW clones under the scrog in 3g smart pots. In the other side of my small closet i have a Big Bud that i mainlined. I did my last round of tucking last night and im just gonna leave em be now bc indicas don't stretch as much. Im dropping a few pics lmk if im doing something wrong pls & ty. Happy growing.


I think you are going to wish you tucked longer maybe 2 more weeks?


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 9, 2017)

JimmyTheNewb said:


> This is my second grow & first time scrogging. First time i ever saw a scrog set up i fell in love. I knew i would be a scrogger lol and gere i am. I just flipped my lights 7 days ago. Im running a NL & WW clones under the scrog in 3g smart pots. In the other side of my small closet i have a Big Bud that i mainlined. I did my last round of tucking last night and im just gonna leave em be now bc indicas don't stretch as much. Im dropping a few pics lmk if im doing something wrong pls & ty. Happy growing.


This will turn into Just a "Plant Support." True Scrog, you work the plant/ plants until stretch is over. This is a pretty good guide. http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 14, 2017)

Harvested the NL. Every branch are pretty much like these.


----------



## Mztoker (Nov 14, 2017)

Just stopped at hope.depot.picked up some.pvc.and made.a 4x4.scrog.net. i have a bush i been vegging and topping for about 3 months now planning on putting it under a 600 watt hps in half.my.8 x4 tent. I topped it last about 2 weeks.ago. how long do you guys think i need to wait until i put her into flower to make sure i get the most of.her since the last time i topped her?


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Nov 15, 2017)

My scrog:
https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/sirtwistsalot.976423/


----------



## andy s (Nov 15, 2017)

do any of you use the scrog style with no net? all my plants i train to basically have an even canopy and pack em in tight and it looks the same except i can still move them without them woven through a net. poor example with that small garden pic but kind of get the idea couldnt find any current pics of my smaller garden


----------



## randydj (Nov 15, 2017)

Here is what my auto plants SCROG harvest looks like:


----------



## Mztoker (Nov 15, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> Just stopped at hope.depot.picked up some.pvc.and made.a 4x4.scrog.net. i have a bush i been vegging and topping for about 3 months now planning on putting it under a 600 watt hps in half.my.8 x4 tent. I topped it last about 2 weeks.ago. how long do you guys think i need to wait until i put her into flower to make sure i get the most of.her since the last time i topped her?


Anyone?


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 15, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> Just stopped at hope.depot.picked up some.pvc.and made.a 4x4.scrog.net. i have a bush i been vegging and topping for about 3 months now planning on putting it under a 600 watt hps in half.my.8 x4 tent. I topped it last about 2 weeks.ago. how long do you guys think i need to wait until i put her into flower to make sure i get the most of.her since the last time i topped her?


That's too hard a question. Put her under the net and start training a bud site to each square, see how much you have filled.
I imagine had you got her under a net a few weeks ago you would be ready to flip her, given her age.

You might find you have to trim her up all over. Hard to know without seeing in person.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2017)

Another shot of one of the branches.


----------



## Mztoker (Nov 15, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> That's too hard a question. Put her under the net and start training a bud site to each square, see how much you have filled.
> I imagine had you got her under a net a few weeks ago you would be ready to flip her, given her age.
> 
> You might find you have to trim her up all over. Hard to know without seeing in person.


Im more asking how long are you guys waiting after the very last.time you top? Ive heard you must wait about 4 weeks.to ensure good strong big.branches. bog branches means big buds


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 15, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> Im more asking how long are you guys waiting after the very last.time you top? Ive heard you must wait about 4 weeks.to ensure good strong big.branches. bog branches means big buds


When the plant has recovered, She'll slow for a week or two. After that... Growers choice. No set time or situation. One you flip her, things move fast for a couple weeks. http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial


----------



## 907guy (Nov 16, 2017)

Purple cactus, coming up on 3 weeks from 12/12. I'm really liking this one so far, I've never grown out this strain nor can i find pictures of it. Hopefully it will make some nice flower.


----------



## andy s (Nov 17, 2017)

Mztoker said:


> Im more asking how long are you guys waiting after the very last.time you top? Ive heard you must wait about 4 weeks.to ensure good strong big.branches. bog branches means big buds


i top anytime to make things even up until the last day of veg, even if its one day before flip i will top it


----------



## Prince23 (Nov 20, 2017)

Scrogg at er finest ehhhh lol Bruce Banner #3 mid-end week 5.


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Nov 20, 2017)

How many of what are under the net?


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 20, 2017)

Building a new scrog slowly. Got to finish up a new paint job first. Two plants in a 1.5 x 3ft space. Wide U SCRoG style.


----------



## Prince23 (Nov 20, 2017)

Little upclose and personal lol.


----------



## Prince23 (Nov 20, 2017)

Prince23 said:


> View attachment 4045937 Little upclose and personal lol. View attachment 4045936


8 under each scrogg 4x8 one of the smaller tops


----------



## charface (Nov 27, 2017)

What if. 
This scrog is already in flower but
I'm wondering if I filled a screen while it was still in veg. When the screen is full top everything and then switch to flower. It seams like the topping would slow the stretch for the better part of a week. If I had any run away I could just top them again. 
The result should be a screen with even more bud than usual. 

Anyone tried it?

I get the whole stretch dilemma but I think it's not an issue with topping.


----------



## charface (Nov 27, 2017)

By the way, the outside perimeter of my screen is empty because i dont have light to support it.
I have 2 1000w. I want to switch to 4 600 so I can cover a little more area


----------



## Prince23 (Nov 27, 2017)

charface said:


> By the way, the outside perimeter of my screen is empty because i dont have light to support it.
> I have 2 1000w. I want to switch to 4 600 so I can cover a little more area


Nice grow, don’t down grade to the 4x600. Make the switch to led and go with either the g8-900 or my new fav-next light mega I use both the replace the 1000de. And my opinion there far better. Quality, footprint and yield!!! Swear by them. I’m finishing up that last room with the hps!! My other rooms are running all leds. Going to keep the hps for veg only!!! Makes a world of difference between the crops.


----------



## charface (Nov 27, 2017)

Prince23 said:


> Nice grow, don’t down grade to the 4x600. Make the switch to led and go with either the g8-900 or my new fav-next light mega I use both the replace the 1000de. And my opinion there far better. Quality, footprint and yield!!! Swear by them. I’m finishing up that last room with the hps!! My other rooms are running all leds. Going to keep the hps for veg only!!! Makes a world of difference between the crops.


I'll have to look into led again. It was just getting off the ground when I set up the room.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 27, 2017)

The NugBox is technically in working order right now. I've really just got to get the cables tidied up. And program the power box again.


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Nov 30, 2017)

Just finished this screen...2.75’ x 2.75’ for my 3x3 tent. Just waiting for her to reach the screen at this point.


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

Don`t know if its been talked about yet so Ill mention it anyway
my old scrog I built to stand on its own like a table.
It was a pain in the ass as far as taking floor space so this time I used light
hangers to suspend a basic pvc rectangle from the ceiling.

Also this time I bought one of those cheap trellis nets instead of stringing it. I just taped it in place took about 10 minutes
I was worried the holes were too big but it worked fine.
At 10 bucks a screen Ill simply cut this one out of the frame at harvest and add a new one next round.

I happen to have Steele rebar leftover from another project so that`s how I made my frame heavy enough that the plants
wont keep raising it. I simply put rebar inside the pvc frame.
That is all...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2017)

Mines all harvested. Got a tad over a pound. Not bad for a first scrog. Net was 3.5 x 4 approx.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 1, 2017)

Quick question. I'm only running 3 buckets in a 1.6 x 3ft area. My net pushes that to roughly 4ft wide. Should I have the outer two buckets slightly raised?

Also im looking at doing something with the net. Maybe raising it. Or flexing it differently.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2017)

I wouldn't raise them. That's the only gap for gardening. You sure you need the centre pot? Maybe look at having just the two outside pots and bringing them in slightly?


Nugachino said:


> Quick question. I'm only running 3 buckets in a 1.6 x 3ft area. My net pushes that to roughly 4ft wide. Should I have the outer two buckets slightly raised?
> 
> Also im looking at doing something with the net. Maybe raising it. Or flexing it differently.View attachment 4051650


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2017)

Those COBs are too close. You are going to burn everything above 6 inches in the center.

It won't look like burn from HID but rather nutrient deficiency, curling leaves, necrosis, etc. 

LEDs can make plants pretty sick if you mess up.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 1, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I wouldn't raise them. That's the only gap for gardening. You sure you need the centre pot? Maybe look at having just the two outside pots and bringing them in slightly?


I definitely can take one bucket out. I'm still working out what and how of things. I mean I've got the general idea down. Just need to finalize the plan.



ANC said:


> Those COBs are too close. You are going to burn everything above 6 inches in the center.
> 
> It won't look like burn from HID but rather nutrient deficiency, curling leaves, necrosis, etc.
> 
> LEDs can make plants pretty sick if you mess up.


I can still raise that light further. That's just the height I had them when I took the shot.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2017)

Back them up all the way. Can you see those two white spot on the wall? That is the death zone.
Also, I'd go with smaller pots, You don't need anything that big for the canopy you are growing.

Easiest ways to fuck up is too much light, too much food, too much water.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 1, 2017)

Gah. Okay. I'll look at getting some wider buckets then.

Still learning by the way.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd use smaller plants in higher numbers (also cuts time off veg)

For that small box with limited height, I'd get rid of the net and fill that fucker with 6" pots with clones vegged for 3 days to a week before flipping Keeps them away from the light and heat too.

Set up a garden dripper with a pump to water them as needed.

You won't need to train anything, you can run on a fraction of the food and light at the start. Pretty much just divide how much light you have into about 10, this is how much more they need every week starting with a tenth in week 1.


----------



## Prince23 (Dec 9, 2017)

They finished really welll was his scrogg 4x8, (my last room with the hps( each screen harvested 4.2 lbs dry) and now!!!!!!!!! Smoke time peps!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 9, 2017)

Prince23 said:


> They finished really welll was his scrogg 4x8, (my last room with the hps( each screen harvested 4.2 lbs dry) and now!!!!!!!!! Smoke time peps!! View attachment 4055394


nice outcome!


----------



## charface (Dec 16, 2017)

Don't want to go through all 300 pages so anyone here ever scrogged sour d?

If so how did it work?
Thanks


----------



## NemoClones (Dec 19, 2017)

Prince23 said:


> They finished really welll was his scrogg 4x8, (my last room with the hps( each screen harvested 4.2 lbs dry) and now!!!!!!!!! Smoke time peps!! View attachment 4055394


This is from the next light mega?


----------



## KeithVi (Dec 20, 2017)

My second grow and my second scrog. Nothing special, I just thought it was fascinating that my mother amnesia lemon in a 5 gallon soil pot looks so drastically different than the clone that I've got next to her in a DWC tote.

I'm clearly doing something wrong in the soil.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2017)

I went back a few pages and only saw one ScroG. 

Most are just colas sicking up through a screen and that is not a ScroG, Better off just jamming bamboo sticks into the pots and using twist ties to hold their heads up. Would be a lot easier to work on your plants without a big screen in the way.

Ya'll should wander back to page one and read the OP's description of what a Scrog is.

Have a Merry Xmas!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2017)

woodsmantoker said:


> Now of course we can not all agree with every piece of information presented before us, this cut and paste gives a general description of the method that can be easily used as a starting point reference.


On the first page.. @OldMedUser ^

Bambo sticks and tying is to tedious when you have 60 plus colas just in a 4 x 4. Much easier to pop ur head in for 5 mins every 2 days and poke em under. No main lining no supercropping just poke em under.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> On the first page.. @OldMedUser ^
> 
> Bambo sticks and tying is to tedious when you have 60 plus colas just in a 4 x 4. Much easier to pop ur head in for 5 mins every 2 days and poke em under. No main lining no supercropping just poke em under.


More like a SoG than a ScroG tho. I'm fussy about definitions but then I'm an cranky old fart so it comes with the territory. Think Lewis Black.


----------



## randydj (Dec 23, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> More like a SoG than a ScroG tho. I'm fussy about definitions but then I'm an cranky old fart so it comes with the territory. Think Lewis Black.


Cranky - yes but you are correct. The problem with a 300 page thread is that it is hard to learn how to truly scrog with so much fluff in the way. My first attempt was simply a support system. I did much better the second time by* tucking well past stretch into flowering*. I think that this is the step most people error on. It is all of the bud sites along a cola that become colas themselves when held equal distance from the light source. So tuck much longer than you think and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2017)

randydj said:


> Cranky - yes but you are correct. The problem with a 300 page thread is that it is hard to learn how to truly scrog with so much fluff in the way. My first attempt was simply a support system. I did much better the second time by* tucking well past stretch into flowering*. I think that this is the step most people error on. It is all of the bud sites along a cola that become colas themselves when held equal distance from the light source. So tuck much longer than you think and you will be rewarded.


this is were previously growing the strain (preferably the cut) is a huge bonus. Other wise its a bit of a guess when to switch.

I don't think its a big deal if you stop tucking a little earlier as you end up with larger colas.

Each to their own. If you use a net and you keep pushing growth under it in veg to form a nice deep even canopy then to my mind that's a SCROG.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> this is were previously growing the strain (preferably the cut) is a huge bonus. Other wise its a bit of a guess when to switch.
> 
> I don't think its a big deal if you stop tucking a little earlier as you end up with larger colas.
> 
> Each to their own. If you use a net and you keep pushing growth under it in veg to form a nice deep even canopy then to my mind that's a SCROG.


If you're tucking it under so it's all an even canopy then technically it's basically a ScroG. It's all the guys that just let the colas grow straight up through a screen and call it a ScroG that's grinds my gears a bit. Terminology is the basis of understanding so lets all speak the same language.

I don't tuck. I use short pieces of twist tie to hold my branches down to the screen and use sheep fencing for my screens with no frames. So much easier and can "float" as the plants grow upwards unlike a fixed poly pipe or wooden frame. When tucked the branches keep growing lengthwise and bud sites can jam up against the wire/string and break off. Sometimes I want to re-locate a branch and I just have to undo 3 or 4 pieces of twist tie then tie it down in a new spot.

I'm building an 8x4 flowering room to hold 4 Rubbermaid tubs with 4'x2' screens on each lit up with a 1000W Super HPS on a light rail. This is how the screens will attach. I've done 5 like this so far and that screen is about 2x2 and one plant yields about 8oz plus almost the same in sugar trim and popcorn. To cross the large gaps I use twist tie off a roll to make a bridge across to tie the grow tip to as it lengthens. Only need a few pieces of tie on each branch up front and ones behind can be removed as the branch is trained to lay flat. Side branches off the main branches get tied down as well.

The aftermath.
 

Corner of the room set up for vertical and horizontal ScroGing.

 

Two different strains in 4 gal pots of ProMix HP sharing the space with a DWC re-veg 3rd strain. The bigger light coloured colas are the DWC ones.

 

DWC ScroG done right is the bomb! Hardly wait until I get the new room up and running in about a month. Have everything but the 5 sheets of OSB I need to sheet the framed walls.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 23, 2017)

Still a bit rough in there. But I'm getting to the final setup.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> If you're tucking it under so it's all an even canopy then technically it's basically a ScroG. It's all the guys that just let the colas grow straight up through a screen and call it a ScroG that's grinds my gears a bit. Terminology is the basis of understanding so lets all speak the same language.


Ahh Gotcha I thought the cola heights was what you were talking about. Agreed-you have to tuck or tie.

I'm to lazy to tie. I use metal fencing to but with a electrical conduit frame with legs. I didn't have any broken branches but my holes are pretty large.
Scrogs tent to yield well don't they? My screen was 3.5 x 4 and I broke the pound mark with a 600w.
I'm not using a screen this run and I'm already not looking forward to the numbers. Granted ive made a couple of errors this go around as well.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2017)

I find I can double my yield with free standing plants in DWC over the same in pots of soilless and double it again in a DWC Scrog. Longer veg time tho to get the screen mostly full of overlapping branches before flipping. I have a hard time knowing when to stop tying. 

Will be using two plants per tub to speed up the veg time and get the screen filled faster.


----------



## 907guy (Dec 23, 2017)

Pump air locked half way through for about 5 days and she dried out and almost died, fortunately I have clones, next round should be even better! She only has about a week to go I think.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 23, 2017)

907guy said:


> Pump air locked half way through for about 5 days and she dried out and almost died, fortunately I have clones, next round should be even better! She only has about a week to go I think.


And you didn't notice for 5 days? I try to check all systems at least once a day. Lately it's a dozen times a day for each room. One in the basement and one up here. Really getting my leg muscles back in shape in a hurry. 

They were looking pretty good but for the nute burn brought on by a bit of heat stress. Would have still finished up really good!


----------



## 907guy (Dec 23, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> And you didn't notice for 5 days? I try to check all systems at least once a day. Lately it's a dozen times a day for each room. One in the basement and one up here. Really getting my leg muscles back in shape in a hurry.
> 
> They were looking pretty good but for the nute burn brought on by a bit of heat stress. Would have still finished up really good!



I was away, she was bone dry when I got back.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 24, 2017)

907guy said:


> I was away, she was bone dry when I got back.


Ah. Been there, done that.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 24, 2017)

Does This Count????


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 27, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Still a bit rough in there. But I'm getting to the final setup. View attachment 4062424


Nice Set up  What strains in pot?


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 28, 2017)

Dafuq... my response doesnt seem to have registered. Fook it.

Okay. So I've got two pineapple chunks in there at the moment. They're going to be my testers in this setup.

I've only tried them once before. And boy were they nice. Plenty of frosting on the buds. With a delicious aroma and flavor to boot.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 28, 2017)

I agree @OldMedUser 
I blame the "scrog nets" sold on ebay

What good is a net with 8" squares?? Great for supporting heavy colas but shite for a real scrog.


----------



## randydj (Dec 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I agree @OldMedUser
> I blame the "scrog nets" sold on ebay
> 
> What good is a net with 8" squares?? Great for supporting heavy colas but shite for a real scrog.



I use this one with 3.5 inch squares and it works well for me. It is cheap enough to just cut away at the end of the grow; making harvesting easier.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 28, 2017)

I like the open screen like the sheep fencing I use. Has 6" squares so easy to get my hands under or thru it. Rigid yet flexible to make a big curve to get more even light on all the buds.

And it's cheap like borscht!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Dafuq... my response doesnt seem to have registered. Fook it.
> 
> Okay. So I've got two pineapple chunks in there at the moment. They're going to be my testers in this setup.
> 
> I've only tried them once before. And boy were they nice. Plenty of frosting on the buds. With a delicious aroma and flavor to boot.


any pics ?


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 29, 2017)

Best I could find


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 2, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> Best I could findView attachment 4064825


Yummmy. Look at the ovely oil Say" happy new year'' to that decent lady


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 2, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Yummmy. Look at the ovely oil Say" happy new year'' to that decent lady


Cheers. But she got smoked a while back.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 2, 2018)

wow, a damn beautiful plant there.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 2, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Yummmy. Look at the ovely oil Say" happy new year'' to that decent lady


Hey, mate, ive checked your site last few days and your lights awesome, if i stock more money i will try your light next tme , currently i was doings some more researches.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 2, 2018)

Are the plants being topped anywhere in this process? or just left to grow naturally? And with 2 400 watts? what would be the preferred distance between screen and lights? 

Im a SOG guy historically, so TY in advance


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 3, 2018)

Smellbud-King said:


> Hey, mate, ive checked your site last few days and your lights awesome, if i stock more money i will try your light next tme , currently i was doings some more researches.


Hey Smellbud-King, ty ty 4 your interesting. PM me directly when your ready. Everything is possiable for New Year


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 3, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Hey Smellbud-King, ty ty 4 your interesting. PM me directly when your ready. Everything is possiable for New Year


Thx buddy, I pmed you already and told you some of my question.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 4, 2018)

Smellbud-King said:


> Thx buddy, I pmed you already and told you some of my question.


Oh my gosh, thanks for reminding me. Hope the reply can help you. Cheers bro


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 7, 2018)

Got my first scrogs going
Week 4 since flip
4x2.5
 
5x5


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 8, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Got my first scrogs going
> Week 4 since flip
> 4x2.5
> View attachment 4069808
> ...


Killer bushy room!!! How many plants in room? Are those Sativa or Indica?


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 8, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Killer bushy room!!! How many plants in room? Are those Sativa or Indica?


5x5 has 7 ladies
4x2.5 has 3 ladies
I got white widow, cherry pie, space crush, mt hood huckleberry and one more which I can’t remember the name. Looks like a mix of hybrids.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 9, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> 5x5 has 7 ladies
> 4x2.5 has 3 ladies
> I got white widow, cherry pie, space crush, mt hood huckleberry and one more which I can’t remember the name. Looks like a mix of hybrids.


Thanks for letting me know. it must be an big harvest Kinda of curious why right plants is taller than the left


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 9, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Thanks for letting me know. it must be an big harvest Kinda of curious why right plants is taller than the left


Trust me I am curious if that too lol
The back right I believe is more Sativa 
I have 4 that are all white widows but the one on the right in the middle stretched a lot.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 10, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Trust me I am curious if that too lol
> The back right I believe is more Sativa
> I have 4 that are all white widows but the one on the right in the middle stretched a lot.


Lol lol, battle for getting much light  Does the left one produce bigger buds? Sorry. Cant identify it only by pics...


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 10, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Lol lol, battle for getting much light  Does the left one produce bigger buds? Sorry. Cant identify it only by pics...


I have never grown any of these strains. 
No idea what I’m in for lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 11, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I have never grown any of these strains.
> No idea what I’m in for lol


Unknown ladies, lol lol.. Why this thread so silent..unknown reasons. Im prefering for new round for 1 or 2 plants..


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 12, 2018)

Anybody ever scrog with a gavita 750?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 12, 2018)

lilmafia513 said:


> Are the plants being topped anywhere in this process? or just left to grow naturally? And with 2 400 watts? what would be the preferred distance between screen and lights?
> 
> Im a SOG guy historically, so TY in advance


Im growing closer to needing the screen, any thoughts on my previously asked question???


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 13, 2018)

You can top them or super crop them. Just as long as you keep tucking them to maintain an even canopy. 
Distance is whatever is recommended by the manufacturer if you don’t know for sure.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 13, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> You can top them or super crop them. Just as long as you keep tucking them to maintain an even canopy.
> Distance is whatever is recommended by the manufacturer if you don’t know for sure.


Thanks for the response  hope to get screen up tomorrow


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 14, 2018)

Week 5


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 15, 2018)

charface said:


> View attachment 4073383


woowww!!! it shoud be a big harvest bro. how many plants in your room?


----------



## charface (Jan 15, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> woowww!!! it shoud be a big harvest bro. how many plants in your room?


7, its a jumbled up mess. Lol


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Jan 15, 2018)

charface said:


> 7, its a jumbled up mess. Lol


What size is your grow space?


----------



## charface (Jan 15, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> What size is your grow space?


the screen is 6x9. the space is just slightly larger.


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 16, 2018)

About ready to give scrog a try for the first time... Cant wait!

I am curious if you guys had any advice for the flush process. With the trellis netting in place, you almost have to have some sort of pan underneath to catch the overflow while you pump it out, correct?

What has worked the best for you guys? I was looking at buying individual plant saucers for each pot but that doesnt seem very practical at $10+ a piece. It would be nice to get like a plastic sheet with a big lip that covers the entire tent. I looked for a big baking sheet but couldn't find one big enough, (7 gal pots).


----------



## Jypsy Dog (Jan 16, 2018)

iPerculate said:


> About ready to give scrog a try for the first time... Cant wait!
> 
> I am curious if you guys had any advice for the flush process. With the trellis netting in place, you almost have to have some sort of pan underneath to catch the overflow while you pump it out, correct?
> 
> What has worked the best for you guys? I was looking at buying individual plant saucers for each pot but that doesnt seem very practical at $10+ a piece. It would be nice to get like a plastic sheet with a big lip that covers the entire tent. I looked for a big baking sheet but couldn't find one big enough, (7 gal pots).


Plastic Oil Pans from the dollar store fit my 7 gal. Forget what they cost...


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 16, 2018)

Jypsy Dog said:


> Plastic Oil Pans from the dollar store fit my 7 gal. Forget what they cost...


I have also heard this and went to Dollar Tree. I didn't see any of them that would fit, it would have to have some wiggle room in there so i can get the water out. I'm also thinking of the big aluminum trays that they use for catering?

Do you have any pics?

Thanks

Edit;
I found this on Amazon. A little pricey but I suppose it would last forever
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FJX8C8/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3341940462&pd_rd_wg=b0Vwt&pf_rd_r=FAYQGK5584B1DTHFKA6V&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B000FJX8C8&pd_rd_w=iHmFe&pf_rd_i=oil+drain+pan&pd_rd_r=3379f111-d6d1-4a21-b69d-397e7c2c4a81&ie=UTF8&qid=1516152985&sr=2
Im using 7gal smartpots. They are 15" diameter.


----------



## randydj (Jan 17, 2018)

They are not cheap but flood trays come in a lot of sizes. It is what I use for my grow room floor. A shop vac will work to pick up what a bottom suction pump cannot.


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 17, 2018)

randydj said:


> They are not cheap but flood trays come in a lot of sizes. It is what I use for my grow room floor. A shop vac will work to pick up what a bottom suction pump cannot.


Yeah that's really ideal right there. Where did you get that from? And how much?


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 17, 2018)

@iPerculate in my flower tent I use trays made for grow bags, they cost me about £5 each. I drill one hole in the corner and they sit raised on a couple of mushroom crates ( about 4" high). Then in the middle of my tent I have another grow tray which catches all the run off.
So just to be clear I grow coco drain to waste and I have 8 plants(5gal cloth pots) in an 8x4, 2 plants sit on each tray and drain into the centre tray.
I did buy a wet dry vac but its a pain in the ass so I syphon the water out.

This is to catch run off from general watering. I only flush if there is a problem with the plants but it works for that too.
But if your in a tent with a waterproof tent floor tray you can just let it go on the floor and hover it out.
Did your tent not come with a floor tray?


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 17, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> @iPerculate in my flower tent I use trays made for grow bags, they cost me about £5 each. I drill one hole in the corner and they sit raised on a couple of mushroom crates ( about 4" high). Then in the middle of my tent I have another grow tray which catches all the run off.
> So just to be clear I grow coco drain to waste and I have 8 plants(5gal cloth pots) in an 8x4, 2 plants sit on each tray and drain into the centre tray.
> I did buy a wet dry vac but its a pain in the ass so I syphon the water out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. 
Attached is a pic of what I currently have. There are stands under them that allow airflow underneath and so they can drip. Underneath that is a little shoe mat but the lip is not big enough to hold much water, also is a little awkward size. I do have a floor tray in the tent and this will be of no issue for the time now. I am just worried about the flush 1-2 weeks before flower. After I put up the trellis I cannot move them so I will have to place a different container under them soon. 

I'm not doing any kind of drain to waste, just growing in FFOF. I plan on doing the shop vac method to get the water out.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

lilmafia513 said:


> Im growing closer to needing the screen, any thoughts on my previously asked question???


How you doing little brother, long time no see. I never did find out how the water garden worked out for you. .


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

randydj said:


> They are not cheap but flood trays come in a lot of sizes. It is what I use for my grow room floor. A shop vac will work to pick up what a bottom suction pump cannot.
> 
> View attachment 4074531


Many legal states you will find these for sale on places such as Craig's list cheap used, clean the hell out of them with bleach a couple of times before you use them to make sure they are sterile with no bugs or molds growing on them


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 18, 2018)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Week 5


I used the same fencing on my scrog. Bring wire cutters to harvest if you don't want a bunch of small chopped up branches.
If I do it again, definitely string from here on.
This pic shows support screen mounted 12" above scrog.

One plant, final yield was about a pound dried.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Jan 18, 2018)

How many tops can you really fit? I think I'm over doing it a bit 
4 plant 2x3 cabinet, net has about 88 squares, looking at about 3 tops each as is :/....still trimming..


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 18, 2018)

Nah my 4x8 scrog looked just like it 
With 12 different strains!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Jan 18, 2018)

Bad thing is, haven't even flipped to 12-12


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 18, 2018)

BudgetGrows said:


> Bad thing is, haven't even flipped to 12-12


Mine looked like that before it was done stretching as I didn't flip soon enough. That's why I ended up with 5" of bare stem stretch and a support screen 12" up. 8.5 oz top bud, 9oz larf.
You say trimming. What are you cutting off?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 18, 2018)

@BudgetGrows It was a mess lmao 4x8 scrog every plant was a diff strain


The top was ugly i had sprayers go down 
But still finnished it barely.


HA HA this is not OPTIMAL lol


----------



## BudgetGrows (Jan 18, 2018)

I still need work under the screen on the back two plants. Your pic looks all too familiar . I didn't plan ahead a hurried throwing the net on. I got stems crossing, going under/over each other, mainlines in s shaped, all sorts of jumble lmao!! Good thing is this is indica and won't have too much of a stretch. Had a run of these just plain potted and they stretched about 8-10". I should be fine but maybe throw another level on


----------



## BudgetGrows (Jan 18, 2018)

iPerculate said:


> About ready to give scrog a try for the first time... Cant wait!
> 
> I am curious if you guys had any advice for the flush process. With the trellis netting in place, you almost have to have some sort of pan underneath to catch the overflow while you pump it out, correct?
> 
> What has worked the best for you guys? I was looking at buying individual plant saucers for each pot but that doesnt seem very practical at $10+ a piece. It would be nice to get like a plastic sheet with a big lip that covers the entire tent. I looked for a big baking sheet but couldn't find one big enough, (7 gal pots).



I got those plant stands at Walmart for $1.98 each. The .97 plastic saucers fit right underneath to catch run off. My bottom drain floor isn't finished yet.


----------



## 907guy (Jan 21, 2018)

Just put her under the net a few days ago, she has a ways to go. I put it in that #7 pot 8 days ago from a #3 and the roots are already spilling out. I think in about 5 more days I’ll lift the net and put her into a 10.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 21, 2018)

max420thc said:


> How you doing little brother, long time no see. I never did find out how the water garden worked out for you. .


Lol,Water garden worked great untill the season changed, tthen it got too hot, and starting killing jacking up the PH. Had to take it down.....I still got it in storage though


----------



## max420thc (Jan 21, 2018)

I was good experience 


lilmafia513 said:


> Lol,Water garden worked great untill the season changed, tthen it got too hot, and starting killing jacking up the PH. Had to take it down.....I still got it in storage though


Good experience .


----------



## BudgetGrows (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Heber (Jan 27, 2018)

Gg#4
14 days and 17 days. Finishing 3 wk defoliation now, will be post soon as finished


----------



## Heber (Jan 30, 2018)

Heber said:


> Gg#4
> 14 days and 17 days. Finishing 3 wk defoliation now, will be post soon as finished


Here's after 3 wk strip


----------



## 907guy (Jan 31, 2018)

10 days later from my post above and she’s filling her out good. I’m thinking about 7-10 more days or so and it’s go time!


----------



## Heber (Jan 31, 2018)

Heber said:


> Here's after 3 wk strip


4 plants dried up in 60hrs (same as normal) the 11 others took 12-16 hrs longer to dry out, following the strip


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 31, 2018)

Posted this in my journal but it may be better appreciated here. 1st timer, bout $50 and 20 mins

I put fittings on the corners to add a 2nd layer, will build it when the plants are ready.


----------



## Heber (Feb 3, 2018)

Heber said:


> Here's after 3 wk strip


Here's 5 days after 3 wk strip on gg4 scrog


----------



## Heber (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's my gg4 scrog 5 days after 3 wk strip


----------



## Heber (Feb 3, 2018)

Here's the Bruce banner up close, and then a pic of the row...5 days after wk 3 leaf strip


----------



## Heber (Feb 7, 2018)

Gg4 scrog day 29 (8 days after HEAVY defoliation)


----------



## Jonathan Beatty (Feb 8, 2018)

woodsmantoker said:


> Well its like: Some of us like cars, some love em. Some love to have them, while others like to have them to love them and make them better and watch them get bigger than your buddy grows em and more buds cause it looks ridiculous like fine art and....oh...
> 
> Well I guess were the gurus of growing, or maybe its..., but of course you wouldnt know....or would you?


Yeah,everything one have different hobbies and demands,it diversifies life and makes it more enjoyable.
I see this little smell proof stash bag will make you happier when you go out:



Share with you guys,I am looking for having one


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## coreywebster (Feb 8, 2018)

The Dawg said:


>


Those mars girls never grow old and they never die...


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 8, 2018)

coreywebster said:


> Those mars girls never grow old and they never die...


Theirs Nothing Sexier Than Crossed Eyed Fat Butt Chinese Chicks Me Likie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## charface (Feb 12, 2018)

Need a little input.

I finally got my lights on light movers
So I can better light my footprint.

I downsized my screen size.
Currently 8x5

X2 1000w lights


Plants are sour d.
I went with too many last time.
I would go with 6 but that would ruin my plan even though it would be faster. Im not worried about the extra time because I think the uniformity will allow a better yield

This time im going with 4
They are in 15 gal pots of ffof.
Twice the usual size. Less watering
More food and space to support the sprawl im looking for.

Here is the layout i plan to use.

Plan is to let the pots on the left run 90% of the way to the right side of the 8ft run

Also running the pots on the right 90% of the way to the left down the 8ft run
See image for clarity.

At 90% of the 8ft run being full im going to flip them.

Its a sativa leaning strain so this extreme overlap is to make up for longer node spacing.

What do ya think?

Im good with all aspects except exactly when to flip this batch.
Thoughts?
I think im pushing it at 90%


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 12, 2018)

Any net shot?

Can you get around your whole net? To work


----------



## charface (Feb 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Any net shot?
> 
> Can you get around your whole net? To work


I haven't restrung the net yet but yeah i usually ran 9x6, I've actually cut the frame down this time to 5x8..

Its tight but I do it.


----------



## charface (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is the run I just finished on 9x6
I used 7 plants on that one.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 12, 2018)

charface said:


> Here is the run I just finished on 9x6
> I used 7 plants on that one.
> View attachment 4088861


Nice work bud
what do you need help with ?


----------



## charface (Feb 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice work bud
> what do you need help with ?


Well, I usually run too many plants and it becomes a mess.

I have the idea to start two plants on the far left corners let them veg until they are 90% of the way down the 8ft run towards the right.

Simultaneously ill start two plants on the far right corners and run them to the left like in my drawing.

This will double my screen coverage.

The part im looking for input is this.

Should I let each plant travel 90% of the way to the other end or more or less.

Sd stretches a good amount so I may be better to flip at 75% instead

i just want to be sure that by the time stretch is over all plants have fully crawled the entire 8ft


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 12, 2018)

Better to have to much and give it a pruning then not fill up the net

But hard for me to say since i havent grown the same plants in your conditons 
Sorry bud i have no real help to offer lol


----------



## charface (Feb 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Better to have to much and give it a pruning then not fill up the net
> 
> But hard for me to say since i havent grown the same plants in your conditons
> Sorry bud i have no real help to offer lol


I think your right though. I can cut it at the end of the net


----------



## 907guy (Feb 17, 2018)

She was pretty damn root bound in a #7 so I up potter her into a #10 in prep for flower (much easier said then done but pulled off!). I think I’ll be flipping her tomorrow.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 17, 2018)

This is where my girls are at yesterday they got a little haircut. After the pic

And im flipping soon. Dont have my net on yet
I thought about free ballin it but dont want broken branches either 10 gallon brutes and one inch mainifold pipe for size reference


----------



## 907guy (Feb 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> This is where my girls are at yesterday they got a little haircut. After the pic
> 
> And im flipping soon. Dont have my net on yet
> I thought about free ballin it but dont want broken branches either 10 gallon brutes and one inch mainifold pipe for size reference View attachment 4091384


Very nice, I ran some small single plant DWC’s in 5gal buckets a while back and loved it. That’s a nice system.

Those are gonna be some trees when they finish out. I’m hoping this one will blow up a little more now that she’s in a bigger pot.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 17, 2018)

Yea this is my 3rd rdwc design i think.i got most the kinks out lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 17, 2018)

907guy said:


> Very nice, I ran some small single plant DWC’s in 5gal buckets a while back and loved it. That’s a nice system.
> 
> Those are gonna be some trees when they finish out. I’m hoping this one will blow up a little more now that she’s in a bigger pot.


Yours is a very clean setup bro

For like 13 years i grew outa a 5x5x5 box in the basement lol

I got tired of hauling water and shit bent over down there. And built a 8x12 shed 8x8 for flower 
The rest is a veg and mechanical room.

My back has stopped hurting a lot since lmao


----------



## 907guy (Feb 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yours is a very clean setup bro
> 
> For like 13 years i grew outa a 5x5x5 box in the basement lol
> 
> ...


Lol I hear, I’ve had lower back pain for the last 10 years or so. Went out riding in Dec right after last Xmas then injured my back 2 days after that, bad.

No insurance so I went to the chyro for a week before he said nope MRI time. Come to find out my L4 and L5 discs are bulging, one is damn near dried up. I have one up high that is also bulging but not near as bad. Had the epidural steroid shot about 3 weeks ago now and it’s helping. Sounds like it’s deal with the pain until I decide to get surgery.

Smoking deal on an MRI and epidural cash though at AK Spine lol. I’m young so (too young to have messed up discs anyway), looks like i’ve got some years of more back pain to look forward too, GYO! Bummer is I fly atleast 1-2 tmes a month for my job too, on a light month.

Took the fam tubing today, back is fealing that one already lol


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have never run a SCrog, although I totally respect what y'all do with 1 to x number of plants. I mostly do vertical growing, but like now I am in a horizontal do to timing. I am committed to this but just want to know for future reference.
That being said I have a few questions.
Is it easier to do a SCrog than to just do LST, which is what I do on my horizontal grows? 
Is anyone doing a SCrog on Lazy Susan? I am 70 yrs old and I have extreme back troubles and would love to be able to sit on my chair and have the plant come to me!
With my Vertical grows, on screens I can remove my plants one at a time. There is a lot of back stress doing so, but I manage. 
I am just looking for less back pain.
GR


----------



## charface (Feb 19, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I have never run a SCrog, although I totally respect what y'all do with 1 to x number of plants. I mostly do vertical growing, but like now I am in a horizontal do to timing. I am committed to this but just want to know for future reference.
> That being said I have a few questions.
> Is it easier to do a SCrog than to just do LST, which is what I do on my horizontal grows?
> Is anyone doing a SCrog on Lazy Susan? I am 70 yrs old and I have extreme back troubles and would love to be able to sit on my chair and have the plant come to me!
> ...


I do a fairly large scrog and its a pain in the ass crawling under it to water and prune. 

Not sure how big yours is but it can be a pain.

When I did not scrog i did lst etc...
I spent a lot of time staking but it was easier to get around.

If you were doing a small scrog i dont see it being too bad as you wouldnt have to crawl under it.

Scrog is also a pain to harvest.
I end up just cutting the net.
The restringing each time. 

This is just how i feel. 
Others may have different struggles


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

Agreed i only scrog so i dont have to deal with broken branches.
And it does make things even out a little

Here are my girls yesterday before i flipped 
Right after i threw the net on .

Youll notice since the right side are from seeds

They are too difficult to net so im going to freeball it lol


----------



## 907guy (Feb 19, 2018)

I agree, it’s alot of work, my back hates me after bending over the screen to weave branches. 

Scrogs provide higher yield in a tighter space and amlost everything can be considered “top bud” if you do it right. Other than that, it’s alot of work. 

You could do small 2’x2’ or even smaller SCROG’s that would be mobile and make it easier to move around them and sit in a chair while you work. 

I recently saw this guy on Instagram and he has a pretty neat little setup for running smaller SCROGs.

Now if you did this but put each plant on a smaller rolling tray you could move them around without lifting and get all the way around them.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

Agreed that is another good thing about scrogs is it even out the atypical nature of the plant evenly distributing growth of the plant IE. all mature buds with no larf .

I woulda scrogged my right side but said fuck it as they are just bag seeds i popped as fillers while my real seeds are growing 

The one in the back is a huge skank though 
Ive had to trim bags and bags off of her 
Im ready for them to get the hell outa there ha ha


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

Well Damn, 
Guess that answers that, SCroging is for younger folks. 
Ok so I will stick with my Vertical Screens.
Here is three of the four G13 Haze grow.
   
I pulled 1+ gpw in this grow so I think even with the lifting and reaching I will stick with this method.
GR


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

That is still a "screen of green "
All the way dude.

In fact i plan on my next run going both vertical and horizontal 

So i can use the wasted light on the walls.

Nice work


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

The only thing i would say a horizontal screen does is even out the growth hormones in the plant so typically you wont get one huge bud and smaller ones they come out all about the same.


Plus i made my net 3x6 this time as i can reach 3 feet back. Better than 4 

Next net will have 90 elbows so i can net up the walls as well


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

Please dont.mind the plants as i had some sprayers go down on me and it made em ugly.

But this is the same net that last time i filled it .

But this was 12 different strains in the same net  definitely not my finest work ha ha


----------



## charface (Feb 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Please dont.mind the plants as i had some sprayers go down on me and it made em ugly.
> 
> But this is the same net that last time i filled it .
> 
> But this was 12 different strains in the same net  definitely not my finest work ha ha View attachment 4092848


Lol, im strictly 1 strain at a time from now on.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That is still a "screen of green "
> All the way dude.
> 
> In fact i plan on my next run going both vertical and horizontal
> ...


Thanks Bud,
I am working on a lazy susan, I think a 36" in 4X4 would rock. You could build the screen 36" but the LS would only have to be, that number of plants that you want to fit into a 7 sq ft circle. My guess would be a max count of 4.
So total height of the SCrog would be, from floor to top of canopy, 36 inches(., ?) If that then in a 4x4x 6.5 you could do that LS at 2 feet and have plenty of height and still be able to work under the screen fairly easily.


----------



## 907guy (Feb 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Please dont.mind the plants as i had some sprayers go down on me and it made em ugly.
> 
> But this is the same net that last time i filled it .
> 
> But this was 12 different strains in the same net  definitely not my finest work ha ha View attachment 4092848


Holy jungle batman lol, that looks like it was hell to up keep lmao! Better full than empty though!


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Lol, im strictly 1 strain at a time from now on.


Ha ha yea its fun man 

Now i run clones in Half for production(net) and the otherside is my strain and experiment side


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

907guy said:


> Holy jungle batman lol, that looks like it was hell to up keep lmao! Better full than empty though!


Ha ha jungle was right ! Thats my most whacked out run i think i have ever done lol like 20 strains total. 12 just in that picture lol

To embarrassed to show the whole room ha ha
Lets just say lots of defoliation went on with that run.
Woulda been much nicer if my sprayers didnt go down on me ..thats why i dont run them any more except my cloner .


----------



## 907guy (Feb 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha jungle was right ! Thats my most whacked out run i think i have ever done lol like 20 strains total. 12 just in that picture lol
> 
> To embarrassed to show the whole room ha ha
> Lets just say lots of defoliation went on with that run.
> Woulda been much nicer if my sprayers didnt go down on me ..thats why i dont run them any more except my cloner .


I got lazy after a water change and didn’t run my pump after, it was air locked. I went out of town the next day, came back 4 days later to some real dry crispy plants, they pulled through but looked ugly as hell. I run the pumps after every water change now.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 20, 2018)

Yea i tend to try to make my setups as failsafe as possible now


----------



## randydj (Feb 21, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I have never run a SCrog, although I totally respect what y'all do with 1 to x number of plants. I mostly do vertical growing, but like now I am in a horizontal do to timing. I am committed to this but just want to know for future reference.
> That being said I have a few questions.
> Is it easier to do a SCrog than to just do LST, which is what I do on my horizontal grows?
> Is anyone doing a SCrog on Lazy Susan? I am 70 yrs old and I have extreme back troubles and would love to be able to sit on my chair and have the plant come to me!
> ...


Hi gr865:
I have a bad back also. I had to go to hydro growing because I could not move pots of soil around. Pumps do most of the lifting for me now. I have and do scrog. bending over to reach the plants in the rear of the space is nearly impossible and trimming is not done as well for the back plants as the plants in the front. I have a 3 ft. grabber that I can tuck with and have not damaged very many colas with this process. I just bought a 3 ft grass trimmer to see if I can use it to trim the back plants better. The blades are a lot bigger than I was hoping but I will give it a go when the time comes.

Current grow just getting under way:


----------



## 907guy (Feb 23, 2018)

Just flipped the switch on Wednesday, this one usually runs just under 8 weeks, my favorite to grow. It’s not the most vigerous, but she is hearty, she’ll take a wide range of tempuratures, she doesnt mind to dry out and her clones root every time and quickly.

But best of all, she’s got an amazing terpine profile and a staggering knock down punch. I plan on getting this one tested after she finishes.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

907guy said:


> Just flipped the switch on Wednesday, this one usually runs just under 8 weeks, my favorite to grow. It’s not the most vigerous, but she is hearty, she’ll take a wide range of tempuratures, she doesnt mind to dry out and her clones root every time and quickly.
> 
> But best of all, she’s got an amazing terpine profile and a staggering knock down punch. I plan on getting this one tested after she finishes.
> 
> View attachment 4094933 View attachment 4094934


Girl's looking prime 

Might even need a haircut


----------



## 907guy (Feb 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Girl's looking prime
> 
> Might even need a haircut


Oh yeah I pull hand fulls every day, I took to handfuls off before I took that lol!


----------



## Tkboy (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey guys this is my first post so I’m basically a newbie.. I’ve been growing for over a year though and learning as I go along.. the info from these forums is invaluable.

So this grow I decided to change my whole setup.. this is my first hydro grow after only using soil and my first attempt at a Scrog. I’m not sure if my plant numbers (16 plants in a 3x3) depict a true Scrog but I’ve been tucking like crazy and I’m now 3.5 weeks into flower. I trim the odd fan leaf that blocks other budsites, I take a few off every day pretty much. I stopped tucking about a week back or so.. 

I’d appreciate any suggestions or constructive criticisms to help me get through this grow. I’m feeling pretty good about it at this point..

Thanks guys


----------



## Nafydad420 (Feb 24, 2018)

you have 16 plants in there?!?! im kinda curious how this plays out lol! thats a bunch in one area, you seem like you are doing good though! keep it up. maybe next time less plants and more training


----------



## gr865 (Feb 24, 2018)

907guy said:


> Just flipped the switch on Wednesday, this one usually runs just under 8 weeks, my favorite to grow. It’s not the most vigerous, but she is hearty, she’ll take a wide range of tempuratures, she doesnt mind to dry out and her clones root every time and quickly.
> 
> But best of all, she’s got an amazing terpine profile and a staggering knock down punch. I plan on getting this one tested after she finishes.
> 
> View attachment 4094933 View attachment 4094934


May I ask what the total wattage of your lights, true wattage not equivalent?
The look as if the are doing a bang up job for you. 
Thanks


----------



## gr865 (Feb 24, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Hey guys this is my first post so I’m basically a newbie.. I’ve been growing for over a year though and learning as I go along.. the info from these forums is invaluable.
> 
> So this grow I decided to change my whole setup.. this is my first hydro grow after only using soil and my first attempt at a Scrog. I’m not sure if my plant numbers (16 plants in a 3x3) depict a true Scrog but I’ve been tucking like crazy and I’m now 3.5 weeks into flower. I trim the odd fan leaf that blocks other budsites, I take a few off every day pretty much. I stopped tucking about a week back or so..
> 
> ...


That is a lot of plants, my suggesting is begin defo, lollypopping and start tucking the hell out of them under the screen, need to get them lower buds a rocking. Just an opinion, I don't grow SCrog but do have a bit of knowledge, LOL. So I am dangerous.


----------



## randydj (Feb 24, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Hey guys this is my first post so I’m basically a newbie.. I’ve been growing for over a year though and learning as I go along.. the info from these forums is invaluable.
> 
> So this grow I decided to change my whole setup.. this is my first hydro grow after only using soil and my first attempt at a Scrog. I’m not sure if my plant numbers (16 plants in a 3x3) depict a true Scrog but I’ve been tucking like crazy and I’m now 3.5 weeks into flower. I trim the odd fan leaf that blocks other budsites, I take a few off every day pretty much. I stopped tucking about a week back or so..
> 
> ...


What you really have there is a Sea of Green SOG not a SCROG. 3 plants would be plenty in 9 sqft. for a SCROG. Just grow it out trying to get as much light to the colas as possible.


----------



## 907guy (Feb 24, 2018)

gr865 said:


> May I ask what the total wattage of your lights, true wattage not equivalent?
> The look as if the are doing a bang up job for you.
> Thanks


Thanks! That one is only running at about 120w right now, I’ll bump her up to maybe 140 if she can take it but I don’t have allot of space from cannopy to light so I doubt it will be able to stand much more, I built my lights with QB boards.

Most plants fry above 150w in these tents at less than 18”


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 24, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Hey guys this is my first post so I’m basically a newbie.. I’ve been growing for over a year though and learning as I go along.. the info from these forums is invaluable.
> 
> So this grow I decided to change my whole setup.. this is my first hydro grow after only using soil and my first attempt at a Scrog. I’m not sure if my plant numbers (16 plants in a 3x3) depict a true Scrog but I’ve been tucking like crazy and I’m now 3.5 weeks into flower. I trim the odd fan leaf that blocks other budsites, I take a few off every day pretty much. I stopped tucking about a week back or so..
> 
> ...


Looks good bud nice job 

I agree the bottoms could get a trim but still look happy


----------



## Tkboy (Feb 24, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> you have 16 plants in there?!?! im kinda curious how this plays out lol! thats a bunch in one area, you seem like you are doing good though! keep it up. maybe next time less plants and more training


Yeah I totally agree with you.. I think I was ill advised at the grow shop but I just have to run with it now and adjust next time around. I have two of these 3x3 tents that I want to fill. I just wanted to do one tent this time as a test run. I do like the short veg time though so I might run with 5 or even 9 plants next time and train them more. I have height restrictions so my options are either a screen or pure SOG which I’m still considering. I’ve grown SOG in soil quite a few times. With so many plants my access to the bottom of the plants is pretty much impossible. I do need to try and defoliate more. I’m happy with the colas though, they are starting to stack nicely. I’ve still got a lot to learn but man I enjoy it so much..


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 4, 2018)

I am getting my *Romulan* clone tomorrow and finally starting my Scrog! I wanted to share a few things and hopefully can get some input from you expert growers? 

Ive been testing over the past week, for humidity and temps (we live in an area where it frequently gets down to 20 degrees F) and I have got everything stabilized at between 68F-75F and 50-60%RH even when its snowing outside. I have my Co2 setup going, and literally the grow tent is set-up 100%, its just missing the plant itself. I have watered the soil, to mimic RH while the plant is growing during this testing period, so hopefully that was a good move.. it certainly brought up the RH quite a bit and changed a lot of values to bring things down to stable again. I will take some pics and add them soon, but until then let me explain what I have going:

1. 3'x3'x6' Grow tent - Sealed with no exhaust/intake + Large moving blankets draped over
2. 600w LED (280 actual or so) - ****not sure how high to hang initially.. thinking 24-30" when clone first arrives?*
3. Natural Co2 setup (non-gas) - hung from top at top of tent
4. 6" Fan at the top of tent, blowing down towards plant about 30" away
5. 100w Heating Lamp (like used for Reptile/Chicken cages) - x2 and hung at top of tent (away from plant and light)
Lamps are plugged into a thermostat that cuts them off at 75F, and back on if temps get any lower.
6. 2 layers of Scrog screen, pre-strung in place. 
Top layer is left with interior portion left untied to make future pruning much easier, and I can easily attach the top layer of screen once bud tops start to grow into that area and need further support. Bottom layer of screen is 6" above the top of the pot and 8" above the soil. This screen has roughly 5" openings and goes to the edge of the tent, same as the top screen. Since I am sensitive to hairs/fibers in my buds the screens are made from a polysynthetic rope (plastic) and braided for strength. Its about 1/4" thick so it should do a good job of holding, while not cutting into my plant I hope. 
7. 5 gallon smart pot, with organic soil mixture - plastic catching tray, and 1/2 board underneath (to protect from ground coldness)
8. Dehumidifier pack, to help maintain RH during rain/snow times

So, any helpful initial tips.. like how soon I should top, 4 weeks or more of veg time, and any advice on sealed tents with Co2? ..Especially for those flowering times would be much appreciated. My plan is to bring temps up (80F) and RH down (35%) during flowering, while keeping my Co2 levels high.. Ive heard this can really be beneficial to yields and perhaps potency? 

This is a very important grow for me. Ive been paying out the ass for medical herb for far too long and with my nerve issues (combat injuries) Ive been looking for Romulan for far too long that is grown well.. from what I have heard it can be amazing for nerve pain as far as strains go. So, my hope is that in 4-5 months I will be enjoying a nice smoke that helps knock my pain levels down a bit and relaxes the hell out of my muscles. 

Last thing.. _Anyone ever grow Amnesia Haze?_ Im planning on maybe doing that next.. Id like a good indica and good sativa to go back and forth with. And of course, plan on me sharing a lot of pics throughout all of this process. This is my semi-official coming out of the weed closet post.. see you all again soon! 

- Irish


----------



## randydj (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> I am getting my *Romulan* clone tomorrow and finally starting my Scrog! I wanted to share a few things and hopefully can get some input from you expert growers?
> 
> Ive been testing over the past week, for humidity and temps (we live in an area where it frequently gets down to 20 degrees F) and I have got everything stabilized at between 68F-75F and 50-60%RH even when its snowing outside. I have my Co2 setup going, and literally the grow tent is set-up 100%, its just missing the plant itself. I have watered the soil, to mimic RH while the plant is growing during this testing period, so hopefully that was a good move.. it certainly brought up the RH quite a bit and changed a lot of values to bring things down to stable again. I will take some pics and add them soon, but until then let me explain what I have going:
> 
> ...


Most of that sounds good but you need to go out and research VPD vapor pressure deficit. Your planned humidities are off. When the canopy gets large the plant itself will contribute a lot of moisture to the air that you are not venting so I see real problems trying to control humidity. Condensation may start forming on tent walls and in the lights at lights off. CO2 only makes sense if you are just trying to replace what the plant is using in this sealed space. You do not have enough light or high enough temperatures to utilize CO2 but you do need to make up what the plant is using so keep ~ 450 PPM. It would be better if the room the tent is in could be warmed up to say 65°F and then air could be vented but you have to work with what you have.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

randydj said:


> Most of that sounds good but you need to go out and research VPD vapor pressure deficit. Your planned humidities are off. When the canopy gets large the plant itself will contribute a lot of moisture to the air that you are not venting so I see real problems trying to control humidity. Condensation may start forming on tent walls and in the lights at lights off. CO2 only makes sense if you are just trying to replace what the plant is using in this sealed space. You do not have enough light or high enough temperatures to utilize CO2 but you do need to make up what the plant is using so keep ~ 450 PPM. It would be better if the room the tent is in could be warmed up to say 65°F and then air could be vented but you have to work with what you have.


So you're saying that flowering temps with a low of 80F and an RH of 35% is off for later? What should it be, if you dont mind me asking? I did do some research in the VPD area, but had thought I was being pushed in the right direction with the plans I had in place (this was based off of research and what others have said worked well for them)? And are you also saying the even though my tent is small (actual 2.5 feet x 2.5 feet inside), my 600w LED is not enough?

I do have plans for further dehumidification, but not until flowering.. as for Veg. I had heard that the 50-60% at a high was good? But I also know that my Co2 output will not be optimal for a few weeks, so that is on the slightly lower end right now at 600-800ppm. It should be closer to 1000-1500ppm once I get to flower stages, based on my math.

Now, I can vent out.. I just was under the impression that I would see more benefits if I can keep it sealed and under control.? I could easily vent out the bottom, still drawing the Co2 through the canopy (later), using a 100cfm fan but turned down a tad. This would only pull the heat down, so temps should stay fairly the same. But I really am not sure? I plan on increasing my dehumidifier packs to industry sizes if necessary, and may even resort to a plug in dehumidifier if needed. As for now, the 900grams or so of silica beads have brought RH down from 99% with lights off and 70-75% lights on to their current state of 50-60%RH. And the nice part with those is I can swap packs out, and recharge them in a few hours in the oven.

I have 2 goals here: Grow an amazing plant, and keep my electricity costs as low as possible.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> I am getting my *Romulan* clone tomorrow and finally starting my Scrog! I wanted to share a few things and hopefully can get some input from you expert growers?
> 
> Ive been testing over the past week, for humidity and temps (we live in an area where it frequently gets down to 20 degrees F) and I have got everything stabilized at between 68F-75F and 50-60%RH even when its snowing outside. I have my Co2 setup going, and literally the grow tent is set-up 100%, its just missing the plant itself. I have watered the soil, to mimic RH while the plant is growing during this testing period, so hopefully that was a good move.. it certainly brought up the RH quite a bit and changed a lot of values to bring things down to stable again. I will take some pics and add them soon, but until then let me explain what I have going:
> 
> ...


Make sure that heat bulb does not emit light during dark time.

Best laid plans have gone to shit before lol. Just get at it (not saying your research is bad its great). 

But youll learn on every grow despite what yoy already know 

Ive read miles of stuff on growing still learn new stuff 

As to amnesia haze i just so happen to be running it currently cant recall the breeder but jt was a freebie from the tude i belevive. Amnesia is in the net on the left


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> So you're saying that flowering temps with a low of 80F and an RH of 35% is off for later? What should it be, if you dont mind me asking? I did do some research in the VPD area, but had thought I was being pushed in the right direction with the plans I had in place (this was based off of research and what others have said worked well for them)? And are you also saying the even though my tent is small (actual 2.5 feet x 2.5 feet inside), my 600w LED is not enough?
> 
> I do have plans for further dehumidification, but not until flowering.. as for Veg. I had heard that the 50-60% at a high was good? But I also know that my Co2 output will not be optimal for a few weeks, so that is on the slightly lower end right now at 600-800ppm. It should be closer to 1000-1500ppm once I get to flower stages, based on my math.
> 
> ...


Dehumidifier has my vote but may raise your temps but if you run it at night it functions as a heater plus lights off is when moisture spikes


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Make sure that heat bulb does not emit light during dark time.
> 
> Best laid plans have gone to shit before lol. Just get at it (not saying your research is bad its great).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. And yes, those heat lamps are zero light emitting.. (first grow lesson I ever learned was about NW growers and skylights causing issues with their grows from city lights leaking in at night- thank you HT magazine, circa 1993.. lol). 

Please let me know how that Amnesia Haze goes.. is she a big stretcher? Nice yielder? Easy grow? Etc.. Ive read things, but the info is more sparse on trustworthiness out there. I cant seem to find decent grow journals or info for this type of girl and she seems like a good fit for me with her penchant for helping muscle issues. I will need her to deal with high temps if I grow her in the summer, as planned.. so let me know if she seems upset with any heat. 

And again, I appreciate all the help you guys are offering here. Really, really, truly. Its only by helping others, that we can make the world a better place.. that is the single thing I learned from my military service that I will take to my grave. Always help, when you can.. so thank you, for helping this aging veteran get shit right the first time (hopefully!).


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Dehumidifier has my vote but may raise your temps but if you run it at night it functions as a heater plus lights off is when moisture spikes


Is using the packs I currently have a bad idea? Its silica bead stuff.. non-toxic, which is really important to me. I am striving to grow a clean, natural plant.. as much as I can. Too many bad chems have already been into my body over the years from exposure to shit, so I cant keep doing it by inhaling more. Ive heard to be careful, of bringing RH down too low, which is fairly obvious.. but have you heard of, or know of any other negatives to using dehumidifier packs/silica beads?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/

Heres a link to my journal..

Its my first run with it .

I grew it outdoors just to see if it looked good and it started budding on me before i took cuts .

But it looked good so i took some monstercrop clones.

So far she is a vigorous grower great plant so far .

Has very greasy stems and a very powerful smell that i cant really describe (i hate smell descriptions lol)

But it smells great, cheesey and citrus cleaner? 
On the sweetish side mabey some sour?

Im in week 2 now so ill know here soon


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Is using the packs I currently have a bad idea? Its silica bead stuff.. non-toxic, which is really important to me. I am striving to grow a clean, natural plant.. as much as I can. Too many bad chems have already been into my body over the years from exposure to shit, so I cant keep doing it by inhaling more. Ive heard to be careful, of bringing RH down too low, which is fairly obvious.. but have you heard of, or know of any other negatives to using dehumidifier packs/silica beads?


Constant replacment unless you get it free.

Look and see if it can cause silicosis? I know silica dust is bad . But i never checked desiccant


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

Your plants can be thought as water pumps .
And roots filter out the nutes and dump the water back into the air through the plant

In bud they will transpire lots of moisture


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Your plants can be thought as water pumps .
> And roots filter out the nutes and dump the water back into the air through the plant
> 
> In bud they will transpire lots of moisture


Ok, so you're saying I may get fucked without a proper dehumidifier down the road here.. I will plan on having things in place then.

Any general recommendations on a smaller dehumidifier unit? One that hopefully wont suck too much wattage/amperage?

And as for the beads.. good point. I do however feel that with these being sealed (its a gel based, not powder like some) I should be okay.. but still, definitely something to look into.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

Im personally looking into mini dehumidifier for a new drying set up


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/
> 
> Heres a link to my journal..
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff, thank you brother!


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im personally looking into mini dehumidifier for a new drying set up


Let me know how it goes?

Ive been thinking with this harvest Im going to try some cool temp curing, and having a dehuemy I can easily move back and forth from grow room to curing area would be a nice touch. First harvest wont be too large from my single plant tent, but the summer harvests will allow me to grow 4-6 at once indoor and Ill need a dehumidifier for those babies to cure properly. 

BTW, Im loving that I can learn from your Am. Haze grow journal.. it will give me all the info I need in a few months, I am sure.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

So far the amnesia haze is anything but haze lol

I grew a buddah haze once and it was a 15-18 week in flower plant (no more pure hazes for me lol) ran it a few times clasic sativa .

This amnesia behaves more like a hybrid besides being quick to grow i havent noticed many sativa traits 

Sorry im not going into more detail about what and how im feeding but i figure no one wants to see the boring stuff lol


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Nah, feeding and all that is boring.. you're right. And that is precisely what I have heard of the AH. It supposedly can be a 45 dayer in some instances..? Which is silly fast if you ask me. You're currently on about week 2F, am I right?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Nah, feeding and all that is boring.. you're right. And that is precisely what I have heard of the AH. It supposedly can be a 45 dayer in some instances..? Which is silly fast if you ask me. You're currently on about week 2F, am I right?


Yep 2weeks today


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 5, 2018)

Andatech Ionmax ION681 Dehumidifier is what I use in a 4 x 4 tent. Just set it on auto and leave switched on the whole grow. I think it was about $150 on ebay.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Andatech Ionmax ION681 Dehumidifier is what I use in a 4 x 4 tent. Just set it on auto and leave switched on the whole grow. I think it was about $150 on ebay.


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## randydj (Mar 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> So you're saying that flowering temps with a low of 80F and an RH of 35% is off for later? What should it be, if you dont mind me asking? I did do some research in the VPD area, but had thought I was being pushed in the right direction with the plans I had in place (this was based off of research and what others have said worked well for them)? And are you also saying the even though my tent is small (actual 2.5 feet x 2.5 feet inside), my 600w LED is not enough?
> 
> I do have plans for further dehumidification, but not until flowering.. as for Veg. I had heard that the 50-60% at a high was good? But I also know that my Co2 output will not be optimal for a few weeks, so that is on the slightly lower end right now at 600-800ppm. It should be closer to 1000-1500ppm once I get to flower stages, based on my math.
> 
> ...


Ok so that is only 6.25 sq. ft. not 9 so the light is a little bit closer for the CO2 but you still need to get temps up to 90°F+. I have CO2 setup but stopped running it as not worth the time money and trouble. I just did not increase the yield so as you could notice because there are so many variables involved in the grow. Keeping VPD in the target range made the biggest single improvement to my growing. 

My space is 4x6=24 SQ. FT. when I first start plants I struggle even with a humidifier to get into range. After the leaves get going it is much easier - then I am defoliating and running my 8" hyper fan at full speed trying to keep it down under 70%. Then late into flower I have a 60 QT dehumidifier running in the room where the space is drawing air to keep it below 50% it gets as high as 65% with 70% the danger zone for bud rot! 

This VPD chart's gold zone is where you want to be during Veg for maximum growth. Then the white zone to the right works for late flower staying out of the danger zone <65°F at 70% humidity will rot your buds almost for sure. This is why a lot of growers error on the side of dry. Like I said it is a balancing act.

 

This is my current grow. Just gave them the second training prune to do a manifold - 8 main colas per plant. 4 Heavyweight Monster Profits and 2 Zambeza Blue Brilliants. One of the BB had a real problem getting started so she will not be trained just allowed to grow naturally.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 5, 2018)

Great stuff Randy, thank you!


----------



## Tkboy (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok so my current grow isn’t a true Scrog although I have got to grips with using a screen a bit now. In the future I’d like get into a better rhythm so I’m looking for some advice.. Assuming I’m growing an 8 week strain, how many plants would I need to fill a 3x3 screen and be able to flip at 8 weeks veg time? I know it’s strain dependant but on average? I’m thinking about trying to start keeping my plant numbers down a bit.. I have read through this whole thread and maybe it’s been asked before but I can’t remember this query specially..

I’m running dtw over Rockwool, is this a suitable setup for Scrogging? I’ve seen that DWC buckets seem to be used a lot..


----------



## randydj (Mar 7, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Ok so my current grow isn’t a true Scrog although I have got to grips with using a screen a bit now. In the future I’d like get into a better rhythm so I’m looking for some advice.. Assuming I’m growing an 8 week strain, how many plants would I need to fill a 3x3 screen and be able to flip at 8 weeks veg time? I know it’s strain dependant but on average? I’m thinking about trying to start keeping my plant numbers down a bit.. I have read through this whole thread and maybe it’s been asked before but I can’t remember this query specially..
> 
> I’m running dtw over Rockwool, is this a suitable setup for Scrogging? I’ve seen that DWC buckets seem to be used a lot..


Tk: How many plants is like asking how long is a rope! There are just too many other variables. Just go for it and learn about your own system. I filled absolutely to the maximum a 3x3x5 foot tent with 1 Moby Dick CBD (not doing scrog) in DWC but I would start at least 2 plants just in case one didn't make it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 7, 2018)

Tkboy said:


> Ok so my current grow isn’t a true Scrog although I have got to grips with using a screen a bit now. In the future I’d like get into a better rhythm so I’m looking for some advice.. Assuming I’m growing an 8 week strain, how many plants would I need to fill a 3x3 screen and be able to flip at 8 weeks veg time? I know it’s strain dependant but on average? I’m thinking about trying to start keeping my plant numbers down a bit.. I have read through this whole thread and maybe it’s been asked before but I can’t remember this query specially..
> 
> I’m running dtw over Rockwool, is this a suitable setup for Scrogging? I’ve seen that DWC buckets seem to be used a lot..


As Randy said it depends on to many variables. Id go 5 for the first run and if they fill the screen before the 8 week marker then drop done to 4, see where they get you and drop down again if you can. Use clones for more consistent results.


----------



## Heber (Mar 7, 2018)

Just finishing a gg4 and cookies kush scrog...


----------



## 907guy (Mar 9, 2018)

Stretch done finally, I underestimated her this round in a bigger pot. Bad pic, didn’t take the time to stack photos. (#10 pot, 36”x36” tent, 2”x2“ screen spacing)



This one is from the same mother, it’s about to finish.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 13, 2018)

907guy said:


> Stretch done finally, I underestimated her this round in a bigger pot. Bad pic, didn’t take the time to stack photos. (#10 pot, 36”x36” tent, 2”x2“ screen spacing)


Wow.. how long did you Veg. for?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 13, 2018)

Current use of the net. Here are pics from last 3 weeks; From left to right, Wedding Cake from cut, Black Russian from free seed about 5 years ago and Midnight Kush from cut. 12/12 started 3/10


----------



## 907guy (Mar 14, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Wow.. how long did you Veg. for?



Thanks! I can’t remember, I’ll hold plants in veg until I have room in flower so it varies, but it usually takes about 8-10 weeks to build a very dense canopy like that one.


----------



## ogbman (Mar 15, 2018)

Got my first screen prepared. ~23"x17".


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 16, 2018)

5 strains one net !!! Smoking this scrog now.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 17, 2018)

swaggersDlite said:


> 5 strains one net !!! Smoking this scrog now.


Which strains? And looking good!


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 18, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Which strains? And looking good!


Diesel, Fire alien super skunk, wifi og, pre 98 bubba, and an old indica skunk plant.


----------



## David Music (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey everybody this is my first scrog its at 35 days in bud and i love scrog!!!! So im getting ready to upgrade from my current 5x5 ft screen to a 5x9 ft screen so my question is do you guys think the plants would unbend or do you think they would keep there uniform shape. If i can remove the screen i can build my new screen now and be ready to veg right after harvest


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 5, 2018)

David Music said:


> Hey everybody this is my first scrog its at 35 days in bud and i love scrog!!!! So im getting ready to upgrade from my current 5x5 ft screen to a 5x9 ft screen so my question is do you guys think the plants would unbend or do you think they would keep there uniform shape. If i can remove the screen i can build my new screen now and be ready to veg right after harvest


I would not mess with the screen, while you are that far into flowering.. just be patient and wait. You cant use a screen immediately anyhow, your new plants will take time to grow up to it.. giving you time to make it then.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 9, 2018)

In sure somewhere in these 300+ pages someone has asked about how to SCROG a dwc setup. If anyone can tell me how if really appreciate it. Thank you for your time .


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 9, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> In sure somewhere in these 300+ pages someone has asked about how to SCROG a dwc setup. If anyone can tell me how if really appreciate it. Thank you for your time .


I imagine about the same as you would coco or soil. Just that dwc grows a bit quicker.

Pick a height at which you wish for your canopy to spread. Then drop your mesh into place around that height. You can either top your plants to increase bud sites. Or just bend them to get similar results.

It's basically a game of keeping all foliage at around the same height. That way no one bud takes dominance.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 9, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> I imagine about the same as you would coco or soil. Just that dwc grows a bit quicker.
> 
> Pick a height at which you wish for your canopy to spread. Then drop your mesh into place around that height. You can either top your plants to increase bud sites. Or just bend them to get similar results.
> 
> It's basically a game of keeping all foliage at around the same height. That way no one bud takes dominance.


The problem for scrogging a dwc setup is that I need to be able to remove the bucket lids/plants to do nutrient swaps/adds and to clean my equipment .. The only solution I can think of is to build a system that attaches to the lids.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 9, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> The problem for scrogging a dwc setup is that I need to be able to remove the bucket lids/plants to do nutrient swaps/adds and to clean my equipment .. The only solution I can think of is to build a system that attaches to the lids.


Hmmm. Yep. Didn't think of that. Sorry man.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 9, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> Hmmm. Yep. Didn't think of that. Sorry man.


NP bro... Tbh I think I might just be lazy to do it. I know it's possible but it'll be a huge pain even after they're built.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

Ive done it and sure its a little bit of a bitch

Thats why youll build it then youll be like fuck that ....then youll build an rdwc so you can fill and drain easily 

i have not come across a setup thats completely
Negative free in 15 years thers always something to improve or make differnt

But if thats all you can do do it.

I have run a scorg with regular dwc

Your right you need to attach it to a lid

Sorry i dont have pics of any of those setups anymore

But its not the hardest thing.....thats when you got a FULL bush and you cant really move the lid anymore lol


Only tils i can give are to buy a tiny cheap submersible pump you can just leave in the bucket with a line coming out to pump old nutes.

Then you do the same to fill it.
This way you dont need to put in uni seals

It actually works pretty good but not if your doing more then 4 plants then it becomes a pain in the ass lol

As usual these are just my 2


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

When ever i design a system now my first things on the list is 
how will i fill it.
How will i drain it.
How big of a bitch is it to clean.
Will it have leak potential 

Then you can figure out the other tweaks and mods


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Apr 9, 2018)

Don't take the screen off I did that last round and instantly regretted it. You would think they would stay just like they are but they don't they still try to raise up towards the light and they get all messed up it's a nightmare


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> When ever i design a system now my first things on the list is
> how will i fill it.
> How will i drain it.
> How big of a bitch is it to clean.
> ...


I'm learning to be like that with building my cabinets.

Where do fans, lights and vents go. How many spaces can it provide. And with what types of containers.

Others are. Do I have space for timers/controllers. Or do they need to be externally mounted. Are the fans just high cfm. Or are they high pressure too. And how the f#ck am I going to screw that in there?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll drop a pic of my current method later today when the lights are on. Essentially I'm just trimming to get even level instead of SCROG. If I was to SCROG it would be much easier to keep level though. I'd also be able to get more heads in direct light giving me larger yields too.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 9, 2018)

This is my method for now.. .The lower branches will stretch faster than the tops making them about equal around fattening time...


Really trying to get some seeds off of these young ladies.. . Using guardian of eden colloidal silver. . Really didn't do well on the laser pointer test but I'm hopeful. The weird thing is the company themselves recommended using a laser pointer as a testament to its contents.. .

Checked out a lab report on the company and they say it's kosher .. It tastes metallic when I consumed a few sprays .. Idk gonna have to see. .


----------



## charface (Apr 14, 2018)

Im thinking about only using my hps next time even in veg as an experiment.

Im using these mh bulbs and the tight node spacing is making my sd crawl the net really slowly.

I get that most people want that tight spacing but I don't need it. 
I just need all those plants to get moving. 

But this just something Im tossing around. 

Any thoughts?

Again with 5 or 6 plants under a 5x8
I think i will end up with plenty of bud sites and actually cut veg time a good bit by using hps instead of mh.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 14, 2018)

charface said:


> Im thinking about only using my hps next time even in veg as an experiment.
> 
> Im using these mh bulbs and the tight node spacing is making my sd crawl the net really slowly.
> 
> ...


Is been done before .. Check out highlowgrow he's been using only hps for years .. He's a minimalist type grower uses only GH 3 part in small pots and never uses anything other than ipower hps bulbs. He gets pretty good results for such a method. He's been doing this for a long time and has experimented with almost everything you can think of.. He's got a great page on making feminized seeds too. It's under "bkr project let's roll".


----------



## charface (Apr 14, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Is been done before .. Check out highlowgrow he's been using only hps for years .. He's a minimalist type grower uses only GH 3 part in small pots and never uses anything other than ipower hps bulbs. He gets pretty good results for such a method. He's been doing this for a long time and has experimented with almost everything you can think of.. He's got a great page on making feminized seeds too. It's under "bkr project let's roll".


Nice, ill look for his scrog.


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Apr 14, 2018)

Nursery 28 days

Veggin'

 

Flowerin'
 
GG3 day 103ish


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 14, 2018)

Sirtwistsalot said:


> View attachment 4122263
> Nursery 28 days
> View attachment 4122254
> Veggin'
> ...


How are you swapping nutrients while your dwc's are tired to a screen?


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Apr 14, 2018)

I run Greenleaf Nutrients Mega Crop, super thrive and love. The Entire operation is gravity fed from a 55gal barrel of GLMC. The 55 feeds (2) 30 gallon coolers that pump to the (orange 5gal) and (blue 10gal)coolers respectively. There is no need to access the roots after the plants start to fill the screens. I run the nutrients for 2-3 weeks, adding every other day to keep the ppm stable.

This pic is older. It was taken before the screens were installed. I was testing to see how it would be without them. I'll never do that again!

You can see the 55gal up on blocks on the right side between the nursery and veg area.

Closer up of 55 on the right. Nursery on left. Top lines feed, bottom lines dump.


Trichs.


----------



## charface (May 7, 2018)

Here is an update. 
This time what im doing is filling the screen 110percent then flipping. 

I have done it at 75, 80 etc

I cant describe the amount of tucking and straight up spiraling and criss crossing even using other branches as net at times. 

Once an area was so full I couldn't do more i topped the runaways.

In about two weeks this 8x5 will be full
But will require another topping of the older growth to achieve uniformity.

So in 3 weeks I flip and let it go. 

As you can see I need to do a final clean up on the bottom. 

You will see where I've topped runaways. 

Looks like a mess now but I predict some scrog porn soon. 

The downside is all said and done this will be an almost 6 mo scrog.

I can fix that though by adding more plants. 

The real experiment here for me was
Filling the net 100 then topping and flipping. In the past I always felt Flipping sooner than this was a waste
Of my space.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

charface said:


> Here is an update.
> This time what im doing is filling the screen 110percent then flipping.
> 
> I have done it at 75, 80 etc
> ...


Yee fuckin haw


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

So do you like the fill it and kill whatever you dont want method better 

or hoping to fill the net better?


----------



## charface (May 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So do you like the fill it and kill whatever you dont want method better
> 
> or hoping to fill the net better?


Just trying to max the net out. 
In the past i've ran multi strains and flipped too soon which was a huge waste. 

Even this time its all sour d from seed but they aren't all uniform but Im overcoming that with a longer veg.

This run is actually a pheno hunt as well. I will know which of these plants I like best and next scrog will be all one pheno from clone


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

Im a fill it and kill it guy myself 

That run you got is going to be sweet!

But i find my self wanting to do some short veg runs
As growing bushes and trees with long veg is getting tiresome haha


----------



## charface (May 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im a fill it and kill it guy myself
> 
> That run you got is going to be sweet!
> 
> ...


Yeah, i should have added 2 more plants this time but I didn't have the extra seeds. I think im going to do a few more runs then start playing with sea of green. I just cant stop thinking about it so I have to. Lol

Another thing I cant help but be interested in are autos but I only have so much time n space.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

charface said:


> Yeah, i should have added 2 more plants this time but I didn't have the extra seeds. I think im going to do a few more runs then start playing with sea of green. I just cant stop thinking about it so I have to. Lol
> 
> Another thing I cant help but be interested in are autos but I only have so much time n space.


You and me BOTH

I havent quite become an auto pro as im too spoiled by easily fixing photo plants if i have probs lol

But the last 2 autos i ran where great!

And i want to order some autos soon so i can try to make auto seeds just to constantly be able to flower one or 2 in my veg room while vegging

Im switching to a "sog" of sorts lol as i gota try it once as well


----------



## charface (May 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You and me BOTH
> 
> I havent quite become an auto pro as im too spoiled by easily fixing photo plants if i have probs lol
> 
> ...


Im sure sog will be just as addictive.
Have to experiment with veg time, strain and topping. 
No fucking net. 
But also no room on the floor I suspect.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

We think similarly.

Im going to go vertical 

Im going to split my room

And im going to stack 2. 2x6ft tables

In a nft type setup .

I did an experiment with wasted light off my main canopy and it did very respectable for not receiving direct love from the lights.

So im going to stack! Ill do half the room first.
Just to prove it works (with me) and then ill do the other half of the room.

If it works out i may even build dedicated strip set ups to light the individual tables
Kinda like stacked commercial setup 

This way i can add about half more square footage in the same room


----------



## charface (May 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> We think similarly.
> 
> Im going to go vertical
> 
> ...


I was listening to something, somewhere recently and the guys measured the 'poorly' lit area between two lights and showed it was actually pretty respectable. Being the same lower output but coming from two places. Made me feel better about that space because I always wondered. 

It will be interesting to check out your vertical.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Im still wanting to know what i did with one little light lol

I spent all day trimming got 4 plants done haha

Next half is next as soon as they go cloudy with a few amber but, it is a haze so im pulling @13 weeks whether she likes it or not 

Im at 11 weeks now and pulled 2 tester buds off the haze so i know what an 11 week finish will be like on this one.


----------



## charface (May 9, 2018)

For what its worth. 
I have 5 sour d's
Same age
Same food
Same lights
In fact same net. 

4 of them are in 15 gallon bags
1 of them is in a 5 or 7?

Can you guess which is in the smaller 
Bag? Yep

The smaller bag is also not pulling its weight in reference to growth. 

Coincidence? Pffft...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Nice trunks char!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Soil or pro mix,coco?


----------



## charface (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Soil or pro mix,coco?


Ffof and gh.


----------



## charface (May 9, 2018)

They were in 1 gal for 1 month then in the larger fir about 8weeks
So they are about 3mo from seed


----------



## charface (May 18, 2018)

Prepare to cringe ladies..

So as I stated I planned to overgrow 100% of my 8x5 net before flipping

In the process of doing that some areas got so dense all I could do is let it grow tall while I continued filling the net.
There is about a foot squareon each side I couldn't fill.
I think this pic is 11 daysold.


So as promised, I took these bad boys in and trimmed it in about 1 min.

I already knew I would have to level the canopy because With the light movers I wouldn't have the head room to flower these plus I want the canopy level.
Here we are after haircut ready to flip.

I will throw another trellis for support and will report back when stretch is over.

Again this had to be done because in order to fill this whole screen prior to flip some areas were full and as a result got too tall.


I still predict a good haul.

Let the beatings begin...


----------



## charface (May 18, 2018)

Ill go back in tomorrow and trim back any long stems


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Fuck yea baby


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Id put them hedges out front by the driveway !


----------



## charface (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Id put them hedges out front by the driveway !


Dude, it felt so wrong. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

charface said:


> Dude, it felt so wrong. Lol


It looks so right to me ha ha 

Mabey even too thick lmao 

I think it will be awsome ....just dont call me during trim time ha ha


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (May 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Prepare to cringe ladies..
> 
> So as I stated I planned to overgrow 100% of my 8x5 net before flipping
> 
> ...


Clippers!? I'm in shock!


----------



## charface (May 19, 2018)

Sirtwistsalot said:


> Clippers!? I'm in shock!


Lol, yeah. Not exactly a surgical strike.


----------



## charface (May 22, 2018)

Testing Half hps half full nova
Dude said expect less yield but better quality from the full nova.

Think ill pick about a square foot and try some back budding this time.
Been curious


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

Looking awsome in there man 

Thats something the rev used to say was youll get differnt expression using a mh color rather then a hps spectrum.

I know i swithed to a blue spectrum bulb for a while and it did great but now im on the gavita so im a little limited on bulbs.

But now im interested in the leds or double ended cmh lights 


Cant wait to see whats coming !


----------



## charface (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looking awsome in there man
> 
> Thats something the rev used to say was youll get differnt expression using a mh color rather then a hps spectrum.
> 
> ...


I know man I would love to add a couple 315s but with the movers its not practical. I have to force myself to ignore led for a few years more.

When its dirt cheap and less confusing
Im in

The dude finishes his last two weeks with metal halide and swears by it


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

From what i remember about the rev he said hps brings more citrus smells and mh will bring out the berries better if that mames sense

Either way your scrog is looking HEAVY


----------



## charface (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> From what i remember about the rev he said hps brings more citrus smells and mh will bring out the berries better if that mames sense
> 
> Either way your scrog is looking HEAVY


Im reading his book now hopefully he covers that in an upcoming chapter


----------



## charface (Jun 3, 2018)

Second net for support is in place, 
Roughly week 2 of flower.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

I see very few people scrogging "properly", mostly it is just plants growing through nets.

I actually took a few pics while weaving my plants I will post a bit later.

Right now I just need weed to relax my trunk from all the bending over.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

I cant even see my weave net, its like a foot below my support net.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

It is a totally valid way of growing, BUT, the net is mainly acting as support and maybe spreading out tips so you can get light into the bush.
You can grow some fine weed like you posted above.....

When you want to scrog smaller plants, I suggest placing and weaving the plants one by one, I thought I'd take shortcuts this time as it was only 6 plants, but regretted it.
It has been taking me about a week now to get all the branches weaved.

Now, what you often see, is people aiming to have a tip in each hole...

I couldn't be arsed about the holes until I get at least 2 weeks into flower.

The way I have been taught to scrog a shitty plant to have lots of flowers (other than tipping it and getting lots of side branches) is to weave the branches along the ropes... i.e. not bobbing up and down through the holes but rather spiraling with the rope like you would hang a non-determinate tomato. This forces a shitload of flowers all at the same height give or take an inch or so.

I will upload the pics to my PC just now.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

My top net is support, 
My scrog frame is underneath.

I tucked, weaved and spiraled for about 10 weeks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

These girls went through hell in my fight against the mites that came on the cuttings.You can still see oil on the leaves from the garlic oil concoction sprayed them with. The one plant also nearly died from drying when I missed watering her. Her revenge was a bush of tiny branches. They also got a bit taller than I'd have liked.
But not tall enough to supercrop.

Starting with each thick branch, I collect all its appendages and try to get it as close to upright as the net allows.
If they are very long, you give them a hard kink or bend at the height of the net so it is easy to weave in at that height in an L shape.

This is A LOT easier when you work from seed as you have symmetrical plants. Clones can be a testy experience. By the time you get to the other side of the net, the tips on the first would have moved again. You end up going around in circles the first few days with competing branches. Nipping out any leaf you cant hide below the net, you want as many growth tips getting light as possible. 

I will post more pics later.

The plants look rough, but this is minutes after bending. It will be a bush again by tomorrow night.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice, yeah they always perk up quick. 

So the garlic spray actually works?
How late in flower can you use it?


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

charface said:


> My top net is support,
> My scrog frame is underneath.
> 
> I tucked, weaved and spiraled for about 10 weeks.


I see, I should have read better.

That is the best way, it is a living growing weaving. You intimately get to know each and every crevice in your plant.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Nice, yeah they always perk up quick.
> 
> So the garlic spray actually works?
> How late in flower can you use it?


I wouldn't spray in flower, I guess it would be fine to spray one last shot before flipping, but I wouldn't spray anything on my weed if it had flowers.

The next batch of clones are clean at least, I dipped them whole before rooting. Fuckers are just taking ages to root in rockwool this time of year.

Ironically the few branches I stuck in the soil outdoors seem to be ticking over swimmingly out in the fucking cold..

I combined my organic pesticide with eco-bb fungus in the same spray bottle. Appart from my wife complaining the garlic smell makes her hungry, it seems to work well, there are a few other ingredients apart from the garlic.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see, I should have read better.
> 
> That is the best way, it is a living growing weaving. You intimately get to know each and every crevice in your plant.


Nah, I get it. 
I see it all the time too so if I looked at mine I would have assumed the same thing. 

Lol, every crevice is right


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

I should really grow some balls and do a big grow again.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I should really grow some balls and do a big grow again.


I'm about to stop scrogging and go sea of green or just indoor trees again. 

Sick of the crawling around the net fir food, water n maintenance.
Its not fun anymore, plus I let my room get messy because its a pain to clean it


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah, I keep my nets under a meter wide, two plants deep max. Done the snail on the carpet thing with the 90 plants.
My baby clones are going into a test bed for SOG. I have done one other test with tubes with water flowing through. Clones were rooted under 12/12 and they grew respectable buds. Could probably fit hundreds to a light.I'm making an effort this run to pick up after myself and all the plants are in trays so it is easy to sweep up the leaves. These are some leggy little plants vegged under CFL.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

This is the size of the stalks under my net this time


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4148819


I like that, very manageable height n width. Ease of maintenance really is critical.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

charface said:


> View attachment 4148815
> This is the size of the stalks under my net this time


That is some good vegging. Shame, my girls were neglected out in the garage.... Its fucking cold, they were lucky if they saw me once a week.
I have a veg room now that I have more lights. I regret not running larger bags though. that always gives a bit more heft for the same canopy.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I keep my nets under a meter wide, two plants deep max. Done the snail on the carpet thing with the 90 plants.
> My baby clones are going into a test bed for SOG. I have done one other test with tubes with water flowing through. Clones were rooted under 12/12 and they grew respectable buds. Could probably fit hundreds to a light.I'm making an effort this run to pick up after myself and all the plants are in trays so it is easy to sweep up the leaves. These are some leggy little plants vegged under CFL.


Yeah, my vision is a roughly 6x8 raised bed sea of green. 
Im running 2 1000w air cooled
W sunmaster full spectrum bulbs on movers. 

I think I could get a very respectable sog with a bit of practice. 

Cloning that much at once would suck balls though


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> That is some good vegging. Shame, my girls were neglected out in the garage.... Its fucking cold, they were lucky if they saw me once a week.
> I have a veg room now that I have more lights. I regret not running larger bags though. that always gives a bit more heft for the same canopy.


Yeah I love bigger bags, people say its too much but not in my experience.
They hold more of everything. 
Foot, water, roots, its a nice safety buffer. If I miss a watering no big deal


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Just make a large tub with clear lid or stick two clear tubs face to face... fill the bottom one with 5 inches of coco and just stick your branches straight in there., they root almost 100% of the time.
I just pull them out and rinse them off when I am ready to transplant out of coco.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just make a large tub with clear lid or stick two clear tubs face to face... fill the bottom one with 5 inches of coco and just stick your branches straight in there., they root almost 100% of the time.
> I just pull them out and rinse them off when I am ready to transplant out of coco.


Ill have to give it a try. 
The strains Im working in my ez cloner are really pissing me off. 

All my shit is right and they are struggling hard anyway. 

Last time i just shoved them in soggy peat pellets and they had no problem.


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

@ANC 
If you find yourself spiraling n shit with a cam handy keep us updated. 
Its the part of the process we don't see documented here very often.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Non-sterile cloning of cannabis is the easiest root and very effective.


----------



## Humple (Jun 11, 2018)

Here's my second attempt at a scrog:



Strain is HSO's Black D.O.G. in a 7 gallon fabric pot (ROLS) on a perlite SIP. Tent is 31"x31"x71". Lights are four QB120s on a Meanwell HLG-240H-C2100A. At 175w for now, but will bump it up to 250w once it's well into flowering.

Wishing I'd gone with a 10 gallon, but I'll just have to make the best of it. This grow was an afterthought with a spare clone, so I don't even know how long it was in veg before the screen went in. Planning to fill the screen pretty damn near 100%, as this pheno doesn't stretch that much.


----------



## charface (Jun 11, 2018)

@ANC
Best pic I could get of the spiral


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2018)

That is it exactly..... spiral with the rope

I nearly found a video yesterday where someone was doing it right. except he spread out the branches so only the tips reached the net instead of going straight up and then out 90 degrees along with the net.

I do like the flexibility of using a rope net.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 13, 2018)

Whats the concensus now days on canopy height over the screen? Im using a 1k hps in a xxl refector over a 5x5 scrog in a tent. Hortilux super hps bulb will be brand new day 1 of flower, 12 inch rotating fan in the corner. 

In past runs i would tuck and weave just about till stretch was over, leaving me about a 4ish inch deep canopy, but it seems like people are going thicker than that now. The plant is in a 35 gallon container, just revegged, an is now nearly if not over a year old. My oldest girl ever! The 5x5 is compleatly full minus maybe 5% but ill be vegging it another little bit while i wait on bulbs to get here and possible advise. Do the exhale co2 bags help during lights out? Thats the only time the exhaust could be turned off and the plants have a chance to use it, but i always thought co2 was for lights on... i know it would release co2 constantly but with the fan extracting air so fast i cant see it helping much but maybe im wrong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

i don't think co2 is worth the effort in a non-sealed room. they're absorbing co2 during their day, when the exhaust fan is running, so i think you're absolutely correct. no point in enriching at night, no photosynthesis happening in the dark, so co2 absorption is cut way down.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think co2 is worth the effort in a non-sealed room. they're absorbing co2 during their day, when the exhaust fan is running, so i think you're absolutely correct. no point in enriching at night, no photosynthesis happening in the dark, so co2 absorption is cut way down.


Thats always how ive thought about it too. Unfortunatly i cant seal the room during the summer, maybe this winter ill revisit the idea.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm gonna scrog this


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 14, 2018)

I keep my "net" on top of the pot below the plant and just tie her down as she goes.... actually I don't use netting at all... I use fencing.... light gauge metal fencing with around 2" squares works best (but I'm trying some plastic fencing in the pics.... too much flexibility in my opinion stick to metal) so you can snip and bend the cage below the plant and make adjustments easier with many anchoring points for growth.... also no bud or anything is locked into the "net" cuz the plant is just tied down with twisty ties and can be transportes easily because the cage for each is individually secured to the top of each pot. Keeps the ladies just how I like them. Short and thick


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2018)

I didn't get time to upload it here yesterday before we went for our day in the countryside.
I created this picture to demonstrate to a new guy.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4151564
> I didn't get time to upload it here yesterday before we went for our day in the countryside.
> I created this picture to demonstrate to a new guy.


Ive been at this for a while but i only read the forums off an on so this wraping the branches thing is new to me. Im doing it where possible on my current plant so first off, thank you an others for pointing this out.

Is this going to be better than making sure theres a node in every hole? Why? I can see its going to give more support to the buds but at the same time it almost looks like it could hurt the branch as it grows. Anyways thanks for the tips an any insight. Cant wait to see the results.

How tall do you let the canopy get over the screen, and how close to your 1000 watt bulb? I know this is kinda old and basic, but i want to be open to relearn in case what im doing isnt the best way.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Because what you are doing is spreading apical dominance all along the branch rather than having just a large tip cola, you have even colas at every node, and they are all at the same height from the light (in theory), once you flip, you may need to keep your thumb on things for the first 2 weeks.

Just sticking a branch through a hole does little to support it... Add weight to the tip and it starts slipping back.

How high the net depends on the number of plants you use to fill your area... more plants will be smaller and need a lower net than fewer plants.
Try and eyeball it so you don't have to destroy your plants but get as many nodes at net height as you can. Do not be scared to really supercrop and break branches at this stage.


----------



## charface (Jun 17, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Ive been at this for a while but i only read the forums off an on so this wraping the branches thing is new to me. Im doing it where possible on my current plant so first off, thank you an others for pointing this out.
> 
> Is this going to be better than making sure theres a node in every hole? Why? I can see its going to give more support to the buds but at the same time it almost looks like it could hurt the branch as it grows. Anyways thanks for the tips an any insight. Cant wait to see the results.
> 
> How tall do you let the canopy get over the screen, and how close to your 1000 watt bulb? I know this is kinda old and basic, but i want to be open to relearn in case what im doing isnt the best way.


I try to get my lights very close.
But not close enough to bleach them
Or cook off the terps.

I use an infared heat sensor on the top
Of my canopy and try to keep it around 80ish max
I also use air cooled 1000s and they move a small distance back n forth which allows me to get it done.

Also running full spectrum bulbs. 

The hoods Im using now are not designed for tight deep penetration.


I would error on the side of caution
The light don't need to be as close as I run it.

I don't know how thick your canopy is?
How cool your room is
What bulb you run,
What reflector etc.....

So lets pretend you have standard 1000w hps air cooled in a well kept climate

Working with 6ish in canopy
Keeping that light 18 inches should work but again you have to check it out and see how it works on your plants


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 17, 2018)

charface said:


> I try to get my lights very close.
> But not close enough to bleach them
> Or cook off the terps.
> 
> ...


Im going to buy a infared sensor today, i used to have one an loved it but lost it. Im using a magnum xxl reflector, pulling with 8 inch fan. Glass can easily be touched right under the bulb but its def warm after 20 seconds and wouldnt hold my hand there much longer than that. Getting a brand new hortilux super hps bulb for day one of flower this cycle. Let me know if theres a better bulb to use for yield. (Stuff always comes out greasy enough for me with it)

My scrog net is around 4 x 4.5 in a 5x5 tent. 12 inch fan in the corner blowing across the tops, single plant grow in 35 gallon container. 
I want to do the best i can with this so even of its too late to change this cycle maybe the next one goes diff (diff bulb etc)


----------



## charface (Jun 17, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Im going to buy a infared sensor today, i used to have one an loved it but lost it. Im using a magnum xxl reflector, pulling with 8 inch fan. Glass can easily be touched right under the bulb but its def warm after 20 seconds and wouldnt hold my hand there much longer than that. Getting a brand new hortilux super hps bulb for day one of flower this cycle. Let me know if theres a better bulb to use for yield. (Stuff always comes out greasy enough for me with it)
> 
> My scrog net is around 4 x 4.5 in a 5x5 tent. 12 inch fan in the corner blowing across the tops, single plant grow in 35 gallon container.
> I want to do the best i can with this so even of its too late to change this cycle maybe the next one goes diff (diff bulb etc)


Sounds like a good setup, 
Im really not a bulb expert 
Im trying this dual arc bulb thinking that im sacrificing a bit of yield but hopefully improved quality. 

Someone will chime in here with more information


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Because what you are doing is spreading apical dominance all along the branch rather than having just a large tip cola, you have even colas at every node, and they are all at the same height from the light (in theory), once you flip, you may need to keep your thumb on things for the first 2 weeks.
> 
> Just sticking a branch through a hole does little to support it... Add weight to the tip and it starts slipping back.
> 
> ...


Just running a single plant. The screen is already pretty much completely full at this point, only a couple squares open in 2 of the corners, plus a couple in the middle but i always train away from the middle because those fill up so quickly after flip. Nodes are mostly around 2 inches over the screen at this point, should i try wraping them or left them grow up?
Just got my new bulb, thinking about flipping em today as was the plan, or possibly waiting till summer solstice here on the 21st.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 20, 2018)

@charface lets get a update


----------



## charface (Jun 20, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> @charface lets get a update


Its a mess. Lol
There is about a foot thick canopy.
Still a long way to go.
Flipped may 12 i think
I run sd for 10 weeks


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 20, 2018)

You topped them right at flip right? Assume it doesnt make a ton of differance, i know i used to top plants all the time at flip before i started scroggin


----------



## charface (Jun 20, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> You topped them right at flip right? Assume it doesnt make a ton of differance, i know i used to top plants all the time at flip before i started scroggin


I probably waited a few days but don't really remember.


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Because what you are doing is spreading apical dominance all along the branch rather than having just a large tip cola, you have even colas at every node, and they are all at the same height from the light (in theory), once you flip, you may need to keep your thumb on things for the first 2 weeks.
> 
> Just sticking a branch through a hole does little to support it... Add weight to the tip and it starts slipping back.
> 
> ...


I understand the theory but your preventing apical dominance not spreading it. Apical dominance is when 1 or usually the center stalk dominates over the other branches which is everything your trying to prevent in scogging not spread. I'm telling you.... you guys are wasting time and space. First off your right when your net is over your plant it will not support it.... if your cage is under your plant and your tying it down the whole way.... there is constant tension on the branches and stalk which makes them incredibly strong because their whole life they are fighting and struggling to pull up against the ties. So there is no need for support in fact it's the opposite.... if a branch seems to be getting heavy... release the tie downs under it and it will release the tension causing it to spring up. Also why would you shoot the plant up for any reason? Only thing your really trying to do is keep your canopy at optimum light range.... you could raise your pots as apposed to forcing them to shoot up that high or just lower the light. I see all the pics and almost every scrog has foot of barren stalk or more. That is super inefficienct. Translocation in flowering plants averages about 1 meter an hour. So a foot of stalk slows nutrient reception from root to flower by 20 minutes. I would imagine this would have a bigger impact on hydroponic cycles as later in bloom the nutes are taking an additional 20-40 minutes to hit their mark. You probably never notice but I bet if you adjusted for that you would get better nutrient uptake. I mean everything is situationwl dependent but to me indoor is about efficiency. Your pretty much lollypopping plants.... to me if you have to lollipop then you didn't keep things maintained optimumly. There should be no space between your pot and canopy.... if there is your slowing down nute reception. I understand everyone is copying someone else's style from books and what not.... but it's an old style that is far from efficient. There is absolutely no need for feet of barren stalk on any plant... it's a waste of space and energy. I can take 1 pant or 100 plants and screen them or cage them and the pot plus plant (floor to canopy) should never be over 24 inches if your doing it right in my book. The Ben Method of topping is lazy and wasteful as well lol. Chop your baby in half so your low branches become your colas lol ooookayyy...... Or not. Pluck the heathly node, then pluck those 2, now you have 4 so you pull each in a different direction until you hit the edge of the pot.... then you slide your screen under the plant on top of your pots so that there are no branches below the cage. Keep tying everything down everyday to control the plant growth and create tension on the stems. Lol also there are very specific tying techniques.... you want to tie most you can down with the sunleaves... When you tie them.... Tie both sun leaves on each side of the same branch. This hold your branches down, keeps your sunleaves underneath your canopy so all secondary growth is left on top so you get the penetration of removing sun leaves without actually removing them. The sunleaves creating a kind of floor underneath everything. I've been doing this since about 03.


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 21, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> I understand the theory but your preventing apical dominance not spreading it. Apical dominance is when 1 or usually the center stalk dominates over the other branches which is everything your trying to prevent in scogging not spread. I'm telling you.... you guys are wasting time and space. First off your right when your net is over your plant it will not support it.... if your cage is under your plant and your tying it down the whole way.... there is constant tension on the branches and stalk which makes them incredibly strong because their whole life they are fighting and struggling to pull up against the ties. So there is no need for support in fact it's the opposite.... if a branch seems to be getting heavy... release the tie downs under it and it will release the tension causing it to spring up. Also why would you shoot the plant up for any reason? Only thing your really trying to do is keep your canopy at optimum light range.... you could raise your pots as apposed to forcing them to shoot up that high or just lower the light. I see all the pics and almost every scrog has foot of barren stalk or more. That is super inefficienct. Translocation in flowering plants averages about 1 meter an hour. So a foot of stalk slows nutrient reception from root to flower by 20 minutes. I would imagine this would have a bigger impact on hydroponic cycles as later in bloom the nutes are taking an additional 20-40 minutes to hit their mark. You probably never notice but I bet if you adjusted for that you would get better nutrient uptake. I mean everything is situationwl dependent but to me indoor is about efficiency. Your pretty much lollypopping plants.... to me if you have to lollipop then you didn't keep things maintained optimumly. There should be no space between your pot and canopy.... if there is your slowing down nute reception. I understand everyone is copying someone else's style from books and what not.... but it's an old style that is far from efficient. There is absolutely no need for feet of barren stalk on any plant... it's a waste of space and energy. I can take 1 pant or 100 plants and screen them or cage them and the pot plus plant (floor to canopy) should never be over 24 inches if your doing it right in my book. The Ben Method of topping is lazy and wasteful as well lol. Chop your baby in half so your low branches become your colas lol ooookayyy...... Or not. Pluck the heathly node, then pluck those 2, now you have 4 so you pull each in a different direction until you hit the edge of the pot.... then you slide your screen under the plant on top of your pots so that there are no branches below the cage. Keep tying everything down everyday to control the plant growth and create tension on the stems. Lol also there are very specific tying techniques.... you want to tie most you can down with the sunleaves... When you tie them.... Tie both sun leaves on each side of the same branch. This hold your branches down, keeps your sunleaves underneath your canopy so all secondary growth is left on top so you get the penetration of removing sun leaves without actually removing them. The sunleaves creating a kind of floor underneath everything. I've been doing this since about 03.


Lets see some pictures please. I know a lot of that just wouldnt work for me right off the bat. For example my branches are just way to thick to be able to be tied down by the leaf. I cant have 24 inches floor to canopy cuz my pot is over 32 inches itself  but id love to see pictures of what your doing, a lot of what your saying is a lot like how i do my veg training exept ill tie weights to branches to pull them down an beef em up


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 21, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Lets see some pictures please. I know a lot of that just wouldnt work for me right off the bat. For example my branches are just way to thick to be able to be tied down by the leaf. I cant have 24 inches floor to canopy cuz my pot is over 32 inches itself  but id love to see pictures of what your doing, a lot of what your saying is a lot like how i do my veg training exept ill tie weights to branches to pull them down an beef em up


It's kinda tricky to get in there and get a shot but you can see a little of what I'm talking about. I like to tie both sum leaves sets down or else one will still try to shoot up.... or sometimes pulling it down by the opposite sun leave to get it to twist the way you want. Just experimentation. Also stretchy plants I will just pull branches that are shooting up and actually pull them down under other branches to weave it to the hight I want. I'll see if I can find a pic of that if I can too.


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is a little weaving earlier in veg.


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 21, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Lets see some pictures please. I know a lot of that just wouldnt work for me right off the bat. For example my branches are just way to thick to be able to be tied down by the leaf. I cant have 24 inches floor to canopy cuz my pot is over 32 inches itself  but id love to see pictures of what your doing, a lot of what your saying is a lot like how i do my veg training exept ill tie weights to branches to pull them down an beef em up


Your not gonna be able to anchor it alone with the leaf stems. But do it where ever possible to maximize penetration while retaining an adequate amount of sunleaves to keep up with photosynthesis and processing sugars. Also about translocation. Your leaves change the sugars they process and where it is stored in the plant. Glucose is created in the leaves to produce ATP (the energy of life basically) and any abundance is processed into sucrose and sent to the root zone. So glucose is produced in leaf, is turned into sucrose and sent to the root zone or "sink" I believe it's refered to as. But the plant shifts from glucose to sucrose in flowering and virtually stops producing glucose. Found a pretty good article or slide on it somewhere. But that's why most supplement sugar (sucrose) at late flower because your plant very well may have depleted it's reserve. Especially if your slamming some plants for all they are worth lol..... kinda went off into left field there but anywho lol


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 21, 2018)

At what point do you stop tucking the branches under the net and let them grow through?


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> At what point do you stop tucking the branches under the net and let them grow through?


I generally stop weaving around week 3. This time i thibk im going to try letting them get a little taller


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> At what point do you stop tucking the branches under the net and let them grow through?


There will come in a morning you walk in there and go WTF! It will be impossible to keep up with tucking as there are just so many new leaves from overnight. At that point you better pray that you flipped. I just took the clones to the veg room, I am about to hit that point so I'm flipping tonight. Harvest date: 21 August.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> There is absolutely no need for feet of barren stalk on any plant... it's a waste of space and energy.


I understand where you are coming from me personally I like a shallow canopy I can get under with foliar sprays and dry out with fans. I've had a run a botrytis once, I rather play it safe.
These plants grew up out in the garage unattended for the most part so they were already pretty unyielding when I brought them into the flower room.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> There will come in a morning you walk in there and go WTF! It will be impossible to keep up with tucking as there are just so many new leaves from overnight. At that point you better pray that you flipped. I just took the clones to the veg room, I am about to hit that point so I'm flipping tonight. Harvest date: 21 August.


I have a couple of autos under a scrog outdoors. Its been about a week since the hairs have started to come out of new shoots so I know its in flowering mode. The reason I ask is because ive heard that a plant stops stretch at around the end of the third week. Is that true? Also, how high do you want the branches to go through the net before full flower? Is it 4 inches, 6, or 8?


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)

depends on how long they run in total... normally somewhere from 2 to 4 weeks


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 22, 2018)

Found the slide. Kinda interesting. They used aphids to test translocation.

https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/smullen57/92-transport-in-the-phloem-of-plants


ANC said:


> There will come in a morning you walk in there and go WTF! It will be impossible to keep up with tucking as there are just so many new leaves from overnight. At that point you better pray that you flipped. I just took the clones to the veg room, I am about to hit that point so I'm flipping tonight. Harvest date: 21 August.


You mean YOU can't keep up lol You get out what you put in. Don't grow more than you can keep up with maybe lol and don't crowd your grow room


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> Found the slide. Kinda interesting. They used aphids to test translocation.
> 
> https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/smullen57/92-transport-in-the-phloem-of-plants
> 
> You mean YOU can't keep up lol You get out what you put in. Don't grow more than you can keep up with maybe lol and don't crowd your grow room


I've been doing this 


Thegermling said:


> At what point do you stop tucking the branches under the net and let them grow through?


Lol I don't think you understand the concept at all. What I do obviously isn't scrogging so I'll just have to make a different thread. Scrogging is just the closest thing I have found to how I have grown most of my life..... but still far from what I do. Keep on the grind boys and good luck.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> I've been doing this
> 
> Lol I don't think you understand the concept at all. What I do obviously isn't scrogging so I'll just have to make a different thread. Scrogging is just the closest thing I have found to how I have grown most of my life..... but still far from what I do. Keep on the grind boys and good luck.


I just went back to the first page of the thread and I think it said stop tucking at the end of week 2.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> It's kinda tricky to get in there and get a shot but you can see a little of what I'm talking about. I like to tie both sum leaves sets down or else one will still try to shoot up.... or sometimes pulling it down by the opposite sun leave to get it to twist the way you want. Just experimentation. Also stretchy plants I will just pull branches that are shooting up and actually pull them down under other branches to weave it to the hight I want. I'll see if I can find a pic of that if I can too.


Ive never seen this type of "scrog." Interesting.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> I've been doing this
> 
> Lol I don't think you understand the concept at all. What I do obviously isn't scrogging so I'll just have to make a different thread. Scrogging is just the closest thing I have found to how I have grown most of my life..... but still far from what I do. Keep on the grind boys and good luck.


I wasnt talking about your scrog. I was asking questions about a scrog im doing at the moment. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## charface (Jun 22, 2018)

Holy shit, I'm sooo lost


----------



## growingforfun (Jun 22, 2018)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> You mean YOU can't keep up lol You get out what you put in. Don't grow more than you can keep up with maybe lol and don't crowd your grow room


Personally if things arnt a little outta controll im not happy with it. Know what i mean?


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 24, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Personally if things arnt a little outta controll im not happy with it. Know what i mean?


I feel ya..... it's dancing that fine line of trying optimize yield without sacrificing the quality. Yeah my bad I think threw a screw ball into this thread.... I'll try to make a thread on growing low. Finishing week 3.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 26, 2018)

charface said:


> Its a mess. Lol
> There is about a foot thick canopy.
> Still a long way to go.
> Flipped may 12 i think
> ...


Very nice Char.


----------



## SB85 (Jun 27, 2018)

How easy or difficult is it to move plants/clean with a scrog set up?


----------



## charface (Jun 27, 2018)

SB85 said:


> How easy or difficult is it to move plants/clean with a scrog set up?


No way I could move my plants. 
I park a shop vac at the end and crawl under to clean. 

In my case cleaning is a pain. 

I have the scrog net to be under
And just to get in the room I have to duck under the secondary support netting. 

Your mileage may vary but a largish
Scrog in a small room isn't conducive to maintenance


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 27, 2018)

Dark Plasma (DP1) self supporting scrog and easy to move about.


----------



## charface (Jun 27, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> Dark Plasma (DP1) self supporting scrog and easy to move about.
> View attachment 4156800


That is very cool
How big is that


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 27, 2018)

only about 2.4x2.4ft with 15 inch colas or there about, running two of them in my small flower cab.
current grow is in sig below with all details.
Glad you like it.


----------



## charface (Jun 27, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> only about 2.4x2.4ft with 15 inch colas or there about, running two of them in my small flower cab.
> current grow is in sig below with all details.
> Glad you like it.


I like the idea of several units on wheels. Super versatile


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 27, 2018)

@charface just took this image a few minutes ago, im in process of figuring out if I can get two levels in the cab for scrogging hence the old burple vipar led with a couple a cree 3070's strapped on. Been running them all day with doors closed max temp was 27c at both canopy levels and the bedroom is 32c+, middle of a heat wave here in the Ireland. Rare thing lol..


----------



## charface (Jun 27, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @charface just took this image a few minutes ago, im in process of figuring out if I can get two levels in the cab for scrogging hence the old burple vipar led with a couple a cree 3070's strapped on. Been running them all day with doors closed max temp was 27c at both canopy levels and the bedroom is 32c+, middle of a heat wave here in the Ireland. Rare thing lol..
> View attachment 4156822


Beautiful man.


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 28, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @charface just took this image a few minutes ago, im in process of figuring out if I can get two levels in the cab for scrogging hence the old burple vipar led with a couple a cree 3070's strapped on. Been running them all day with doors closed max temp was 27c at both canopy levels and the bedroom is 32c+, middle of a heat wave here in the Ireland. Rare thing lol..
> View attachment 4156822


The Time The effort oh my god! Salute to you Mr! That is phenomenal look at the root it is so big and earthy lookin.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 2, 2018)

So I've been wrapping my plant for a week an a half or so into the scrog, and it's working fantastic this way, probably better than my old style of vine clips. The only problem is snapping the tops while wrapping them... I've probably busted 4 or 5 nice shots. No big deal in the total but it still hurts my soul.

Anyways thanks for the pointer and I do really like this change overall.


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 2, 2018)

@growingforfun 
Put some *Silica* in your feeds, Branches etc will get a lot stronger within 14 days. In the meantime work a bend into the stems/branches just as you would if supercropping, they will bend easier and come back stronger.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 2, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @growingforfun
> Put some *Silica* in your feeds, Branches etc will get a lot stronger within 14 days. In the meantime work a bend into the stems/branches just as you would if supercropping, they will bend easier and come back stronger.


With silica in the past I would notice them get stronger and want to bend less, and snap easier. Am I miss remembering? 
That's the problem here, going into week 2 flower the branches dont have the same flex they had in veg.

I'm debated exactly that suggestion of basically super cropping the rest of em. There's 240 squares in my screen if I remember right, I know I'll never have the time to wrap branches around every wire, I get burnt out after around 20 or 30 min as it is. Mainly trying for the center on the screen and letting the edges grow up around the outside of the light. I may end up with a bud or two over hood level even.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 2, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> With silica in the past I would notice them get stronger and want to bend less, and snap easier. Am I miss remembering?
> That's the problem here, going into week 2 flower the branches dont have the same flex they had in veg.
> 
> I'm debated exactly that suggestion of basically super cropping the rest of em. There's 240 squares in my screen if I remember right, I know I'll never have the time to wrap branches around every wire, I get burnt out after around 20 or 30 min as it is. Mainly trying for the center on the screen and letting the edges grow up around the outside of the light. I may end up with a bud or two over hood level even.


,
Yes silica can make the branches more woody, at least in my experience.

I had the exact same problem but my plants were pretty mature at that stage with around 3 months of veg. I didn't wrap I just tucked under and I had branches breaking,


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 2, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> ,
> Yes silica can make the branches more woody, at least in my experience.
> 
> I had the exact same problem but my plants were pretty mature at that stage with around 3 months of veg. I didn't wrap I just tucked under and I had branches breaking,


This plant is about a year old now. Flowered an revegged 1 time. Prolly gonna revegg her again too.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> So I've been wrapping my plant for a week an a half or so into the scrog, and it's working fantastic this way, probably better than my old style of vine clips. The only problem is snapping the tops while wrapping them... I've probably busted 4 or 5 nice shots. No big deal in the total but it still hurts my soul.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the pointer and I do really like this change overall.


Always wait till it is time to water again before doing high stress training, that way the branches are more flexible...


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Always wait till it is time to water again before doing high stress training, that way the branches are more flexible...


Alright I'll try that.

Only trouble is the growth between waterings lol! Right around a inch per day over the whole 4.5x4.5 light is at the top of the tent an not even 16 inches over the screen. Imma have a light bleached grow I can already tell.

But really thanks for the advise an new pointers you guys, definitely looking on track to large improvements over my last run. The wrapping style scrog is better than my old vine clips.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

It normally takes about 2 days to grow enough to have to rewind the tip. if you don't have enough meat you end up twisting the newly formed leaves.

Anyway, just don't twist after watering, twist first then water.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)

OK then, today I will be testing defoliation on a piece of the table for side by side comparison.
I went at it pretty hard.

Check the heavy U bend at the bottom..... I don't play around when I train them.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 12, 2018)

@ANC I like that your doing this side by side. Sometimes i wish i could give it a shot, but it seems like so much work an i cant reach across my screen anyways as it's currently set up. My screen is 4.5x5 ft, in a tent. For the winter I was hoping to do the whole room but I think I'm actually going to just do 2 tents on a flip box so I can crop every month an have less to trim at a time


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

Decided to do the rest of that quarter as there are so many buds hidden in the thicket...
There were like 6 tops visible before I stripped the leaves off, now there are more than I care to count.

Feeling tempted to do half of the table, to be honest.


----------



## benben131 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys, im quite new to rollitup, and i'd like to ask you about something. So this will be my 2nd grow with 4 plants, im planning to SCRoG them, but i also read a bit about cloning, and SoG lately, and im wondering if i could cut off some lower branches from the plants,(whats under the net wont get much light anyways) clone them, root them, and then place them is the same room as the 4 plants. I read that indica/afghani clones do well with no vegetative time, or just 1-2 weeks. So would it be possible to fill the blanks in the net with theese clones? I dont want to build another room right now.
Thanks! Peace


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 15, 2018)

benben131 said:


> Hey guys, im quite new to rollitup, and i'd like to ask you about something. So this will be my 2nd grow with 4 plants, im planning to SCRoG them, but i also read a bit about cloning, and SoG lately, and im wondering if i could cut off some lower branches from the plants,(whats under the net wont get much light anyways) clone them, root them, and then place them is the same room as the 4 plants. I read that indica/afghani clones do well with no vegetative time, or just 1-2 weeks. So would it be possible to fill the blanks in the net with theese clones? I dont want to build another room right now.
> Thanks! Peace


You can do everything except put those clones in the same flower area. It will take 2 weeks to root, and that 2 weeks would fill the screens gaps anyways.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 15, 2018)

I mean you you can do whatever you want, just my opinion of course


----------



## benben131 (Jul 15, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> I mean you you can do whatever you want, just my opinion of course


Thank you for your reply, i would build a bigger net in the first place, so they have their own space. I just wanna start cloning and i dont wanna have a mother all the time. I think i will give it a shot, at least i get experience out of it. 
Peace!


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)

I've rooted while flowering.... I am busy smoking my last one of those buds


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 15, 2018)

benben131 said:


> Thank you for your reply, i would build a bigger net in the first place, so they have their own space. I just wanna start cloning and i dont wanna have a mother all the time. I think i will give it a shot, at least i get experience out of it.
> Peace!


When I scrog I prefer 1 plant per screen, I've done diff strains in the same screen or multiple plants in the same screen but you'll be amazed how quickly and easily it fills up. If you start flower with it half to 3/4 full then by week 3 flower it should be packed. 
This round I'm doing a single plant in a 30 ish gallon pot an a 5x5 ft screen an loving it. My opinion is that with less plants it's easier to get higher quality and take care of even in the same space. It's very easy to take clones even in week 5 flower but I try to be done taking cuts by week 2 flower. A small veg area is pretty easy to maintain even if it's just the closet in the other room, a few led lightbulbs will keep em alive an happy while they are small. I'll top them aggressively and not transplant them from solo cups tri keep then under control while I wait for space in my flower area. Then I'll generally veg in my flower spot for a a couple weeks and get them used to the big light before flip.

Lots of ways to "skin a cat" but that's generally how I do it now


----------



## benben131 (Jul 16, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> When I scrog I prefer 1 plant per screen, I've done diff strains in the same screen or multiple plants in the same screen but you'll be amazed how quickly and easily it fills up. If you start flower with it half to 3/4 full then by week 3 flower it should be packed.
> This round I'm doing a single plant in a 30 ish gallon pot an a 5x5 ft screen an loving it. My opinion is that with less plants it's easier to get higher quality and take care of even in the same space. It's very easy to take clones even in week 5 flower but I try to be done taking cuts by week 2 flower. A small veg area is pretty easy to maintain even if it's just the closet in the other room, a few led lightbulbs will keep em alive an happy while they are small. I'll top them aggressively and not transplant them from solo cups tri keep then under control while I wait for space in my flower area. Then I'll generally veg in my flower spot for a a couple weeks and get them used to the big light before flip.
> 
> Lots of ways to "skin a cat" but that's generally how I do it now


Thanks man that was a useful info for me  i thought i need to fill the net first, then put her into flower. Anyways i think i will try the method (same room clones and scrog) as there is no loss if it gets out of control, i can simply trash them. It will be like a learn to clone process, and theres the chance i get some good herb out of it. Oh and a question: do you guys think is it good to use aloe vera as rooting gel, or should i go to the grow store and get hormone powder or gel or whatever?
Thanks, peace


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 16, 2018)

benben131 said:


> Thanks man that was a useful info for me  i thought i need to fill the net first, then put her into flower. Anyways i think i will try the method (same room clones and scrog) as there is no loss if it gets out of control, i can simply trash them. It will be like a learn to clone process, and theres the chance i get some good herb out of it. Oh and a question: do you guys think is it good to use aloe vera as rooting gel, or should i go to the grow store and get hormone powder or gel or whatever?
> Thanks, peace


I dont use any rooting gel and I have very nearly 100% success. Imo roots gels and powders have only hurt my rates believe it or not!

Aloe is great though. I love to throw a fresh cut aloe in the blender an mix it up really really well, and add to my water and give that to the plant. When I do this I dont add anything else to the aloe water, it's already got a ton! I like to use a few to several inches of fresh cut.


----------



## benben131 (Jul 16, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> I dont use any rooting gel and I have very nearly 100% success. Imo roots gels and powders have only hurt my rates believe it or not!
> 
> Aloe is great though. I love to throw a fresh cut aloe in the blender an mix it up really really well, and add to my water and give that to the plant. When I do this I dont add anything else to the aloe water, it's already got a ton! I like to use a few to several inches of fresh cut.


Sound like a good advice  I have TONNS of aloe at home so i will definitely try this. Also i heard that aloe vera stores the nutes (N,P,K etc.) you feed them. Do u take this into consideration, or just use normal aloe?


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 16, 2018)

benben131 said:


> Sound like a good advice  I have TONNS of aloe at home so i will definitely try this. Also i heard that aloe vera stores the nutes (N,P,K etc.) you feed them. Do u take this into consideration, or just use normal aloe?


I just feed my aloe left of water I didn't use on the plants or runoff. I honestly dont think about it much


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4164967
> Decided to do the rest of that quarter as there are so many buds hidden in the thicket...
> There were like 6 tops visible before I stripped the leaves off, now there are more than I care to count.
> 
> Feeling tempted to do half of the table, to be honest.


I know it's only been a few days, but let's hear some observations.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)

Not much happening yet, the fucking cold has been a pest and I have been without dehumidifier for 3 weeks as I had to send the unit back for a repair.
The dehumidifier was not only drying the air but also heating it a bit.

Strangely I only see the purpling you get from cold on the leaves on defoliated branches, so the masses of leaves do keep some heat in.

Not really seeing a difference in the flowers between the trimmed and untrimmed yet.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Not much happening yet, the fucking cold has been a pest and I have been without dehumidifier for 3 weeks as I had to send the unit back for a repair.
> The dehumidifier was not only drying the air but also heating it a bit.
> 
> Strangely I only see the purpling you get from cold on the leaves on defoliated branches, so the masses of leaves do keep some heat in.
> ...


I'm hitting week 4 tomorrow on mine. Everything is going pretty dang well. Right at about 8 inches from glass to buds an thought I'd have way more issues than I'm having so far..
Having a bit of a heatwave here an temps have been 95-100+ every day. Was 104f according to a sign as I drove through town at 730pm today! Nights have been warm as well being in the mid 70's all night pretty much.

But canopy temp hasn't got over 83f yet so I'm doing ok for now.


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> I'm hitting week 4 tomorrow on mine. Everything is going pretty dang well. Right at about 8 inches from glass to buds an thought I'd have way more issues than I'm having so far..
> Having a bit of a heatwave here an temps have been 95-100+ every day. Was 104f according to a sign as I drove through town at 730pm today! Nights have been warm as well being in the mid 70's all night pretty much.
> 
> But canopy temp hasn't got over 83f yet so I'm doing ok for now.


That sound similar to my previous run. It gets hot outside, but temps inside hovered around ideal


----------



## Rollinituptoo (Jul 22, 2018)

*Last scrog grow one plant 5ft high 2 ft deep 4 ft long tent. Filled her up decent 3 week veg plus i think 10 week flower *


----------



## Rollinituptoo (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## 907guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Current run, left side Blueberry ar 14 days and right side is Northern Lights at 35 days in 3’x3’ tents.


----------



## Rollinituptoo (Jul 27, 2018)

907guy said:


> Current run, left side Blueberry ar 14 days and right side is Northern Lights at 35 days in 3’x3’ tents.
> 
> View attachment 4171675


What kind of leds you running


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> That sound similar to my previous run. It gets hot outside, but temps inside hovered around ideal


Hows yours going? Mine just hit week 5 an are doing really good even though I was pretty lazy this time.
I didn't prune ANYTHING under the screen for the first time ever, because I plan to reveg this plant again an wanted that lower growth. Well everything under the screen turned crispy an brown an I think those nutrients an water content went into the tops. During that time the plant needed a little less water. Really surprised me how it worked out honestly.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)

Honestly, this run isn't going too well, dehumidifier in for repairs and cold as fuck here.
Having the same issues I had with the Flora trio nutes in the cold last year. Should just have kept on running my cheapo shit.
The Flora does create more frost though, but yeah, nothing like the large colas of the last run. Also, my nursery bags were way too small for the number of colas I have.

Difficult to see much dif between the defoliated colas and the others... I would say the defoliated ones are bigger from top to bottom but the ones with leaves have a bigger tip flower, but smaller crap between the leaves.Will have to repeat that on the the spring run. Not too concerned as I have another table ready to flip in a week or two. Might turn everything into shatter or vape oil or even maybe whole plant bubble hash.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Honestly, this run isn't going too well, humidifier in for repairs and cold as fuck here.
> Having the same issues I had with the Flora trio nutes in the cold last year. Should just have kept on running my cheapo shit.
> The Flora does create more frost though, but yeah, nothing like the large colas of the last run. Also, my nursery bags were way too small for the number of colas I have.
> 
> Difficult to see much dif between the defoliated colas and the others... I would say the defoliated ones are bigger from top to bottom but the ones with leaves have a bigger tip flower, but smaller crap between the leaves.Will have to repeat that on the the spring run. Not too concerned as I have another table ready to flip in a week or two. Might turn everything into shatter or vape oil or even maybe whole plant bubble hash.


Just make a humidifier? Pretty easy to up the rh a bunch of diff ways. Can set out buckets of water, use air pumps to bubble the water, get creative! I personally never had to worry about low rh only high rh.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)

sorry man, early morning here, dehumidifier.... It is winter here, I have very high humidity, probably 75 to 85 % at the moment... Luckily I only have the 6 small plants in a large room.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> sorry man, early morning here, dehumidifier.... It is winter here, I have very high humidity, probably 75 to 85 % at the moment... Luckily I only have the 6 small plants in a large room.


Gotcha. That's a lot harder problem to solve.
I only know how to slightly lower RH without a dehumidifier. You can use large amounts of baking soda, I've got about 4kg of it in my room right now. And you can freeze gallons of water and have a fan blow over it. Water will condense on the jug and drip into a catch tray. None of that will do much at all compared to a real dehumidifier though.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)

As I said, hardly hash material... for now I will just go fro the point of view that they are not as far along as they should be as they took longish to flip.


----------



## HemiSync (Jul 29, 2018)

Please don’t laugh too hard. This is my first attempt at doing a SCROG and really don’t have a clue what I’m doing. If I read all 327 pages here my plant will be harvested. So I’m just going to post some pictures and let you folks tell me all the things I’m doing wrong.

My setup is a 3x3 tent with four 55w 3500k COBs running 32 inches above the screen. I have her in a 15 liter Autopot, which bottoms her from a gravity fed reservoir. I’m feeding her a nutrient called MegaCrop along with a couple of their amendments. I flipped the lights 14 days ago and saw preflower two days ago.

I’m running probably the worst SCROG candidate for my first SCROG. She is a 7 month old mother plant, indica dominate, from Sensi Seeds called Super Skunk. I’m using a 3x3 piece of vinyl coated garden fencing with 2’x3’ holes.

Here are some pictures showing the damage I have done so far.


----------



## charface (Jul 29, 2018)

I think its more important just to get through this round so you have a feel for it.

I know nothing about cobs or auto pots so Ill just take your word for it. Lol

Other than that
Good luck man, plant looked healthy
In as much of the pic as I can see.

Edit. 
Pics showed up. Looks good to me


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 29, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> Please don’t laugh too hard. This is my first attempt at doing a SCROG and really don’t have a clue what I’m doing. If I read all 327 pages here my plant will be harvested. So I’m just going to post some pictures and let you folks tell me all the things I’m doing wrong.
> 
> My setup is a 3x3 tent with four 55w 3500k COBs running 32 inches above the screen. I have her in a 15 liter Autopot, which bottoms her from a gravity fed reservoir. I’m feeding her a nutrient called MegaCrop along with a couple of their amendments. I flipped the lights 14 days ago and saw preflower two days ago.
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good for a first time scrog. Next time try to get the plant to fill the screen to about where your at right now before you flip it in my opinion.

I've been scrogging for years and I take a lot of time off from the forums so I never saw this tip until very recently, but wrapping the branches around the wires of the scrog is a really great thing to do. I highly recommend doing it on your next run.
I would also recommend the next size up for your container, a 20 liter or even a 30 liter. 

How you like the mega crop?


----------



## HemiSync (Jul 29, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> That looks pretty good for a first time scrog. Next time try to get the plant to fill the screen to about where your at right now before you flip it in my opinion.
> 
> I've been scrogging for years and I take a lot of time off from the forums so I never saw this tip until very recently, but wrapping the branches around the wires of the scrog is a really great thing to do. I highly recommend doing it on your next run.
> I would also recommend the next size up for your container, a 20 liter or even a 30 liter.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I agree about flipping too soon but she is a rather tough old broad and after I got started I just wanted to get it done. I was reading about wrapping the branches and it sounds like a winner. Not sure I could redo it now but will look into it for my next SCROG.

Autopots have a bigger size but not compatible with the ones I have now. But I could always start two in separate autopots and work them both into the screen.

The Mega Crop is like manna from heaven. The easiest nutrients I have ever worked with. While one could just use the MC, I highly recommend their Sweet Candy and Bud Explosion to go along with it. In addition, their calmag if using coco or really intense lights. I have retired my Advanced Nutrients and Technaflora to the vegetable garden I like it so much. Works great in a reservoir as well.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 29, 2018)

Oh ya my advise to fill the scrog an wrap branches is for the next go around. Dont change anything on this one its looking good. You'll be really happy to have given scrog a shot, I predict you'll see increased yields and enjoy the much more uniform bud structure that makes trimming easier and increases bag appeal


----------



## HemiSync (Jul 29, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Oh ya my advise to fill the scrog an wrap branches is for the next go around. Dont change anything on this one its looking good. You'll be really happy to have given scrog a shot, I predict you'll see increased yields and enjoy the much more uniform bud structure that makes trimming easier and increases bag appeal


Sounds like a plan! I do love pretty buds, but strictly grow for fun and personal meds so my buds never see the inside of a bag.  Although, they do look nice inside a 1/2 gallon mason jar. I do look forward to a sea of buds under those COBs. Well at least I hope, I even made a second screen just in case they need support. One can dream. 

Thanks again for the kind words and advice, it is appreciated.


----------



## HemiSync (Jul 31, 2018)

I did make one change. I managed to raise my entire setup by eight inches to make it easier to clean up under her skirts. The screen is self supporting now so I cut it loose from the poles and somehow got a stool under her tray. Let’s say I don’t want to do that again 
 
And here she is the next day. Growing like crazy like nothing happened.


----------



## HemiSync (Jul 31, 2018)

I’m doing more weaving with this one but she is much more flexible and growing outside. This was also a mother plant from Dr. Krippling’s Mind Can’Trol strain that was quite large when I started with her. I was going to let her mature in my greenhouse but she threatened to take over so I threw a smple trellis net with 3.5” holes over her and started weaving. She is in a five gallon fabric pot in a 3x3’ ebb n flow tray but using an Autopot autovalve to control the level in the tray. Same type system I’m using inside.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 11, 2018)

907guy said:


> Current run, left side Blueberry ar 14 days and right side is Northern Lights at 35 days in 3’x3’ tents.
> 
> View attachment 4171675


Very nice, did you choose your strains because of ease of growing and yields or do you just really like the 2 of these? I am hoping to set up something similar to this in my own 2x4x5 tents. I have a few strains i really want to grow. I have grown outside before and was looking into easy to grow indoor strains and these are 2 that come up all the time. you look like you have a good selection of lights in there too. I was going to buy a couple p300's and use them. I actually did buy 1 already but now i am looking at the HLG 100's as well as some quantum board lights from Timber. i also like the watering setup you have... could you tell me a little bit about how you set that up?


----------



## 907guy (Aug 12, 2018)

wil2279 said:


> Very nice, did you choose your strains because of ease of growing and yields or do you just really like the 2 of these? I am hoping to set up something similar to this in my own 2x4x5 tents. I have a few strains i really want to grow. I have grown outside before and was looking into easy to grow indoor strains and these are 2 that come up all the time. you look like you have a good selection of lights in there too. I was going to buy a couple p300's and use them. I actually did buy 1 already but now i am looking at the HLG 100's as well as some quantum board lights from Timber. i also like the watering setup you have... could you tell me a little bit about how you set that up?


Thanks! If you have IG look me up (cannawizzard) on there for more pictures/videos (one showing stringing up the scrog and a clear view of how it is built).

If you do large single plant scrogs like these don’t waste time growing and flowering one out that you haven’t already tested and cloned, learned that lesson.

I typically grow from seed, pheno hunt and keep my own mothers but these two were both cuts from a local shop. I’ve grown out a few of thier clones before and knew they can be trusted for solid structure and nice dense colas plus I do love these strains from them so that is why i chose these two this time.

Each tent has 4x Horticulture Lighting Group 288 Quantum boards, one tent is in 3000k the other 4000k. I run them from 250-300w in flower depending on distance from canopy.

For feeding I run Megacrop from Green Leaf Nutrients. Top drip recirculating in rockwool grow cubes. There’s a tote and a pump below the drip tray in each tent.

This photo is from the 4th so they’ve put on a bunch more weight since this photo.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 12, 2018)

907guy said:


> Thanks! If you have IG look me up (cannawizzard) on there for more pictures/videos (one showing stringing up the scrog and a clear view of how it is built).
> 
> If you do large single plant scrogs like these don’t waste time growing and flowering one out that you haven’t already tested and cloned, learned that lesson.
> 
> ...


Thanks... I'll check you out on Instagram. I don't have access to clones so I was planning on growing out some seeds I purchased and taking clones from the better plants. There will be a lot of firsts for me here... I've never grown indoors with leds, never really grown indoors, a couple autos don't count... I've never scrog'd before and never taken clones...


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 12, 2018)

wil2279 said:


> Thanks... I'll check you out on Instagram. I don't have access to clones so I was planning on growing out some seeds I purchased and taking clones from the better plants. There will be a lot of firsts for me here... I've never grown indoors with leds, never really grown indoors, a couple autos don't count... I've never scrog'd before and never taken clones...


Dont let not having done it stress you out. 
Scrogging is actually the easiest way to grow. Theres a tiny bit of upfront work to build the screen, but after that it's all just sitting back doing nothing. In the normal grow style people do very little the first part of flower, then they spend the second half of flower stacking up branches that are falling over (hopefully) then they spend a ton of time trimming small buds and a few big ones! Every time I scrog I get nearly 2x as much yield, and trim it in less time because the buds are all the same size and all keepable.

For cloning it's super super easy also. I have a pretty much 100% success rate just cutting off branches with scissors (old dirty bastards at that) and setting that in water, then arranging my solo cups with potting soil and pre-wetting them and making a small hole, then clipping the branch into small pieces and putting them in the potting soil. I do not use rooting gels or powders or any of that shit! Its worthless! Then I put a ziplock bag over the top of the cup. A week or 2 later roots out the bottom of the cup every damn time.


----------



## 907guy (Aug 12, 2018)

wil2279 said:


> Thanks... I'll check you out on Instagram. I don't have access to clones so I was planning on growing out some seeds I purchased and taking clones from the better plants. There will be a lot of firsts for me here... I've never grown indoors with leds, never really grown indoors, a couple autos don't count... I've never scrog'd before and never taken clones...


I use to clone with rockwool pods/humidity dome and had great success but slow success. (10-14 days for roots to start poking out of the pods).

I built a cloner out of a 5 gallon bucket, cheap, easy, and man does it work!

I had everything I needed laying around except the pucks and net pots that cost me $5 in total. I didnt even use spray nozzles, just drilled holes all over pvc attached to the pump.

The pump is submersable and sits in the bucket. I run it on 15 minutes/off 15 minutes to keep temps down. Temps hover in the low 80’s high 70’s. Plain tap water and no issues at all, roots in 5-7 days and tons of roots by day 10 and ready to pot.

No messing with humidity or even having to trim leaves and nodes, just chop it right off the plant and stick it in your neoprene puck.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm


907guy said:


> I use to clone with rockwool pods/humidity dome and had great success but slow success. (10-14 days for roots to start poking out of the pods).
> 
> I built a cloner out of a 5 gallon bucket, cheap, easy, and man does it work!
> 
> ...


Just browsing through and seen your post. I have to agree here, I bought a 1 gallon cloner like your describing and haven't needed to mist or clip leaves either. Tomato cuttings are ready in 5-6 days in this thing, I love it. Haven't had the need to root any mj cuttings since I've had it. I plan on making one out of a 5 gallon bucket soon, what size pump are you running in the 5 gal?


----------



## 907guy (Aug 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm
> 
> Just browsing through and seen your post. I have to agree here, I bought a 1 gallon cloner like your describing and haven't needed to mist or clip leaves either. Tomato cuttings are ready in 5-6 days in this thing, I love it. Haven't had the need to root any mj cuttings since I've had it. I plan on making one out of a 5 gallon bucket soon, what size pump are you running in the 5 gal?



250gph, it’s what I had laying around, lets just say you don’t want to make the mistake of having the lid off when the timer kicks in lol.

I also picked up the pucks in several colors so rather than label the cuts I just put each starin in it’s own color of neoprene puck.

I kept some extra in the bucket and ran them for 5 weeks and never had to change the water or anything, no issues.

Updated photo of the double scrogs.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 12, 2018)

907guy said:


> 250gph, it’s what I had laying around, lets just say you don’t want to make the mistake of having the lid off when the timer kicks in lol.
> 
> I also picked up the pucks in several colors so rather than label the cuts I just put each starin in it’s own color of neoprene puck.
> 
> ...


I'm sure 250 gph gets her done!


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 12, 2018)

907guy said:


> For feeding I run Megacrop from Green Leaf Nutrients.


MegaCrop is the bomb. I am absolutely loving this stuff. I’m using the Sweet Candy and Bud Explosion also and I’ve never had it easier. Mix up 10 gallons throw it in the reservoir and let it feed the babies. These pictures were taken this morning at day 28 since the flip.


----------



## KonopCh (Aug 12, 2018)

907guy said:


> 250gph, it’s what I had laying around, lets just say you don’t want to make the mistake of having the lid off when the timer kicks in lol.
> 
> I also picked up the pucks in several colors so rather than label the cuts I just put each starin in it’s own color of neoprene puck.
> 
> ...


Just amazing!! I really want to try with one plant, same as you...
How big is your tent, how much yield do you usually get, how long veg from seed (is from clones faster?), when you flip?


----------



## Northernone666 (Aug 13, 2018)

I like it kool thx


----------



## 907guy (Aug 13, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> Just amazing!! I really want to try with one plant, same as you...
> How big is your tent, how much yield do you usually get, how long veg from seed (is from clones faster?), when you flip?


Thanks! 

They are 3’x3’ tents. It usually takes about 12 weeks to fill one out fully like that with all the tops. Yield varies extremely from strain to strain and pheno to pheno. Flip all depends on strain too, if it flowers fast I’ll fill the tent completely before flipping, if it flowers longer or stretches allot i’ll continue to weave them under the net up to 2 weeks into flower.

I don’t always run single plant scrogs or even scrogs. I only run them on plants I know will fully utilize the space. When I’m pheno hunting i’ll just have a bunch of random plants stuffed into the tents. Don’t waist 5+ months of your time on a plant that might not give you gobs of fore when it’s are done.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 14, 2018)

Any tips on pheno hunting... I have at least 6 different strains and at least 3-10 seed for each strain... And my lights are all led so I can't grow out big tall plants. I need plants I can scrog. But I also don't want to waste months growing weak plants


----------



## 907guy (Aug 14, 2018)

wil2279 said:


> Any tips on pheno hunting... I have at least 6 different strains and at least 3-10 seed for each strain... And my lights are all led so I can't grow out big tall plants. I need plants I can scrog. But I also don't want to waste months growing weak plants



Like it or not there’s no quick way to do it. That’s why people hold onto some cuts so strongly. 

It all depends on what you are looking for too. If you are looking to hit all the points (hardiness, plant structure, bud structure, vigor, frost, smell, flavor, effects) then you can start tossing out plants pretty early as they grow. 

I use to take everything to the end of flower, now I don’t even take everything to flower. A non stellar plant is not worth my time any more. I’ve wasted too much space and time on mediocre plants when I could have been popping more seeds to replace them early on. I also have a plant count I I have to stick to.

I prefer plants with a tighter node structure and stiffer/thicker branches. They tend to scrog the best. You don’t want anything that stretches a bunch and you want to try to finish with around 12” of canopy above the net give or take 2”.

My blueberry on the left ran a little wild on me, I should have turned my lights up earlier into flower so she stretched on me more than my previous run of her about a year and a half ago.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 15, 2018)

ok thanks. i guess ill just have to figure it out. should be fun though.




907guy said:


> Like it or not there’s no quick way to do it. That’s why people hold onto some cuts so strongly.
> 
> It all depends on what you are looking for too. If you are looking to hit all the points (hardiness, plant structure, bud structure, vigor, frost, smell, flavor, effects) then you can start tossing out plants pretty early as they grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 15, 2018)

Or would you think if I have say... 3 Cookies Kush seeds... Pop all 3 and after a couple months of veg .. takes clones and grow out the bushiest looking one and toss the other 2?





907guy said:


> Like it or not there’s no quick way to do it. That’s why people hold onto some cuts so strongly.
> 
> It all depends on what you are looking for too. If you are looking to hit all the points (hardiness, plant structure, bud structure, vigor, frost, smell, flavor, effects) then you can start tossing out plants pretty early as they grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 15, 2018)

yep


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

This could have been such a good run if I didn't have so many other issues...

As for the defoliation... at times it seemed uncertain which side was producing better flowers....
I would have to say at this point I think the defoliated area has better, longer flowers and will certainly be much less work to trim... I hate trimming small buds.

They are frosty as fuck though, the flora series definitely produces more visible trichomes, not sure if it is just juice or actually translates into potency. The table is supposed to come down in 5 days. I might give it a few more as it took long to flip in the cold.


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4181666
> 
> This could have been such a good run if I didn't have so many other issues...
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good bro

Mine are about 10 days out. This is the first run that I've kept them totally green, by now I'd normally be seeing a lot of yellow (I'm on day 56 right now) and I haven't had a single leaf yellow, so I'm def hoping I dont regret my nitrogen into late flower choice... my buds are looking fantastic tho, looking to be my heaviest run in a while. Debating about just water till the end with as much nutrients are clearly in the plant


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 16, 2018)

I’m liking what I’m seeing so far. I might get hooked on SCROGing.


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 20, 2018)

Did 2 waterings of just water no feed am the leaf is lightening up a bit thankfully. Most of the leaf right under the lights went purple in the last 4 days an I'm really wanting to chop em. Day 60 today. I wanted to take em 66 days but it's hard to hold out hahaha
They are putting on weight though the last 3 days like crazy so imma try to just let em ride another few days..

hardest part of the grow for me every time!


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 20, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Did 2 waterings of just water no feed am the leaf is lightening up a bit thankfully. Most of the leaf right under the lights went purple in the last 4 days an I'm really wanting to chop em. Day 60 today. I wanted to take em 66 days but it's hard to hold out hahaha
> They are putting on weight though the last 3 days like crazy so imma try to just let em ride another few days..
> 
> hardest part of the grow for me every time!


Difficult for me as well, which is why I always let the trichs tell me when to cut.


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 20, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> Difficult for me as well, which is why I always let the trichs tell me when to cut.


No clue where one is. Just ran outta my own bud yesterday so its dispencery bud this I chop an dry this lol. Lots of motivators for this one to be done


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 20, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> No clue where one is. Just ran outta my own bud yesterday so its dispencery bud this I chop an dry this lol. Lots of motivators for this one to be done


You grab a magnifying glass and find them on the buds. They look something like this:


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 20, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> You grab a magnifying glass and find them on the buds. They look something like this:
> View attachment 4184174


Lol I know what the trichs are hahah I mean I lost all my magnifiers 

I'm not too worried on that angle I'm sure the are in the window of ready to go at 60 days. I cropped this same clone at 56, 60, an 70 days. I'm in the window of it being great smoke but it's just putting on some late weight it didn't do as much of last round. I kept the nitrogen higher and the plant fully green until the very end this time. Assuming the smoke is good then this was a good choice as it's one of my better looking cycles in a while.


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 21, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Lol I know what the trichs are hahah I mean I lost all my magnifiers
> 
> I'm not too worried on that angle I'm sure the are in the window of ready to go at 60 days. I cropped this same clone at 56, 60, an 70 days. I'm in the window of it being great smoke but it's just putting on some late weight it didn't do as much of last round. I kept the nitrogen higher and the plant fully green until the very end this time. Assuming the smoke is good then this was a good choice as it's one of my better looking cycles in a while.


Yea I figured it was something like that, I just like to have fun. 

I wish I could ever get enough experience with one strain to know when it will be ready and what to expect. This is my first SCROG, not first grow, and I’m having fun with it. Also first time with these nutrients and I’m loving the results so far and it’s a very nitrogen rich mix even in flower so my lady is very green, but healthy looking. Good luck with your harvest.


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 21, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> Yea I figured it was something like that, I just like to have fun.
> 
> I wish I could ever get enough experience with one strain to know when it will be ready and what to expect. This is my first SCROG, not first grow, and I’m having fun with it. Also first time with these nutrients and I’m loving the results so far and it’s a very nitrogen rich mix even in flower so my lady is very green, but healthy looking. Good luck with your harvest.


I'll be cutting tonight I think, I said fuck it an pulled the plug last night after 2 hours of lights on.

I'm one of those "nutjobs" that think a dark period helps at the end. Hahaha


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 21, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> I'll be cutting tonight I think, I said fuck it an pulled the plug last night after 2 hours of lights on.
> 
> I'm one of those "nutjobs" that think a dark period helps at the end. Hahaha


I find they are easier to wet trim after a dark period. I think it stresses them too, which might cause increased resin production. Does it, heck if I know but count me in as one of those nutjobs too.


----------



## growingforfun (Aug 21, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> I find they are easier to wet trim after a dark period. I think it stresses them too, which might cause increased resin production. Does it, heck if I know but count me in as one of those nutjobs too.


I run a lot or clones, an most strains I've ran at least 5 times, some clones around 10 times. For me the best run have been with a dark period. I know everyone has differant favorite styles but that's just me.


----------



## 907guy (Aug 24, 2018)

Almost done


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuck yeah, but I do want to defoliate those for you.
I have to say the defoliated plants were the winners in my test.... Al nugs are hard regardless of size, the side with leaves has plenty of soft airy buds that were covered by leaves...

I left those on the plants and are giving them a few more days under light.


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fuck yeah, but I do want to defoliate those for you.
> I have to say the defoliated plants were the winners in my test.... Al nugs are hard regardless of size, the side with leaves has plenty of soft airy buds that were covered by leaves...
> 
> I left those on the plants and are giving them a few more days under light.


I started pushing buds around today and I could not believe how thick the foliage was below the buds, right above the screen. I started cutting a bunch of that out of there. Could have been a real mold haven over the next few weeks. Now to decide how much of the top to defoliate.

What do you think?
 
She is about 3 weeks from harvest..... I think.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 25, 2018)

That close to harvest don't be defoliating any more, she won't appreciate the stress.


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah, it should have been done earlier... I don't bother much with smaller leaves, but take off all large fan leaves, it makes trimming loads easier.... if low humidity isn't an issue you have to deal with.
It is also pretty easy to just pull them off the plant.


----------



## 2cent (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow what is that strain? 
Im lookin for a strain to scrogg as my dina bluecheese went too sativa and ruined my screen im stuck onwhat strain to do yo max out my yield 

Im under 1200 2.4mx1.2m scrog in dwc super farmbsystem 200l gwttin 35oz normaly so i wana scrogg and see what i can push.. I did them 8 or so years ago

Now ive no clue


----------



## HemiSync (Aug 28, 2018)

2cent said:


> Wow what is that strain?
> Im lookin for a strain to scrogg as my dina bluecheese went too sativa and ruined my screen im stuck onwhat strain to do yo max out my yield
> 
> Im under 1200 2.4mx1.2m scrog in dwc super farmbsystem 200l gwttin 35oz normaly so i wana scrogg and see what i can push.. I did them 8 or so years ago
> ...


If you are referring to my strain, it’s Sensi Seeds Super Skunk. Super easy plant to grow.


----------



## leoshitz (Aug 29, 2018)

907guy said:


> Almost done
> 
> View attachment 4186558


Is that the HLG 550 light?


----------



## Fakir710 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi! I did this because I had heat stress problems, no A/C, so summer is hard for me, is my first summer growing, so i didn't know the importance of an A/C, so i decided to flower my moms and save some cuts, bit i'm gonna train the plants before because if not i do i'll hace height problems, i was thinking about doing scrog and this is the cheapest thing i could do, i had the green sticks and the tape in home already so the cost was zero.






 

I know the screen is not perfecto but wowor for me... my first time doing this...
I Will clean the lowers before 12/12 and will sow a clover layer in a week or so because i am re-using soil mixed with some new soil...

Regards 

F.


----------



## Steela (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi mate
Thanks for the great info
I have a 1.2mx1.2m 600w hps setup. It is a feed to waste setup. I will use clones for the scrog, the only problem is that i work away from home for 2 weeks at a time and then come home for 1 week. Will this roster enable me to do a successful scrog? I have a 240 litre reservoir and everything is set up with timers obviously. I just need to know is it ok leaving it alone for 2 weeks then poke and weave everything back down through the screen when i come home?


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve been reading this thread for years... and finally SCROGing again! I started a journal, doing a 600w with Skywalker OG Kush in about 10 square feet! I’m really excited to be posting again too.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 6, 2018)

My canopy is looking nice and even! My stretch is slowing down now, which is good because my screen is 98% full. Trichomes are coming in, flowers are compounding and my temps and humidity are on target! Scrogging is exciting!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey I have another am i doing it right questions.
My net feels incorrect... I messed up and got 1 threaded t conmector so wasnt able to put legs on it.
So I tied it to the ceiling 
Will this work
And did I make it too big?
Should my plants be positioned differently? 
Will the plants just lift the net as they grow since is anchord to the ceiling ?
What would be the best way TO fill the screen? 
I'm planning on using the 2 smaller ZDF which ate on either side of the GSC to fill in those 2 ends and have the Gsc fill the majority of the net .

I read and watch videos but its not the same as having you experienced growers tell me what im doing wrong.
Help me get better ?

O 1k hps\mh soil 5 and 3 gallom bags. 
Fox farms soil and basic trio
Going to transport the 3 gal into 5 gal wedding cake style here in a few minutes 

The screen is kind of low I have to lay on my side and wiggle to get to the last girl for watering
Isn't enough room for me to bend over comfortably so I worm crawl


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m not a pro but I think I can tackle your questions Vegeta.


Too big?: You can make your screen as large as you want. You will have to wait while it fills which is the factor there.

Plants position?: this Isn’t a huge factor, but you want to be able to access them. Give yourself some room to work. The plants branches can move into place as they grow, while you train them horizontally.

Will the plants lift the net?: Yes! If it’s not secured it will be lifted. You need to fasten it in place. 

How to fill the screen?: What you do is let the plants poke out the top a little bit, say 2-3” and then you careful pull it down from underneath, and move the end out along the bottom of your screen. Repeat this for all protruding growth tips. This process spreads the growth hormones more evenly in the plant and causes massive branching in most strains. Just keep training the plant like this unill your grid is like 70-80% full and then flower.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 6, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> I’m not a pro but I think I can tackle your questions Vegeta.
> 
> 
> Too big?: You can make your screen as large as you want. You will have to wait while it fills which is the factor there.
> ...


Thanks much bro. Thats honestly what i was thinking as well I just needed the reassurance tyvm for the peace of mind you just gave me.
Wondering how I'm going to anchor the net... Think tying it to weights like actual anchors will work as long as I just keep it taut so it. just pulls with enough weight to keep the net stable


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 7, 2018)

Maybe get some little clamps and screw it into the wall on two sides, and then perhaps a couple bricks or walkway stones to anchor the other corner down?

You could try putting some long screws down past your carpet and into the wood of your floor... be cautious of ripping the carpet fibers with the screws.


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 9, 2018)

How much could I expect to yield from 3 plants using a scrog in a 1.2 x 1.2 grow tent with 600w hps?


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 9, 2018)

Vinny1989 said:


> How much could I expect to yield from 3 plants using a scrog in a 1.2 x 1.2 grow tent with 600w hps?


That will vary wildly with grower technique, genetics and environmental control. 

Somewhere on a scale from 4-20 ounces?


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 10, 2018)

I hope it's more towards the 20 oz haha but I'd be more than happy with 10+ as it's my first grow.. a friend just told me for exact same setup as mine for his first grow he got 16oz from 4 plants


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 10, 2018)

Although for weeks old theyre abit small..but I think that's from over watering for the first 2-week


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 10, 2018)

Vinny1989 said:


> Although for weeks old theyre abit small..but I think that's from over watering for the first 2-week


Let them dry out between waterings, they definately look stunted. What are your temps in the tent like?


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 10, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Let them dry out between waterings, they definately look stunted. What are your temps in the tent like?


 yeah I have been doing these past 2 weeks mate I've been watering twice a week maximum, I was watering everyday because I got told to with Coco.. caused no end of problems cos of it.. now I water Monday & Thursday's 500ml per plant with 3/4 strength nutes. Temp ranges between 23-25 and humidity 44-45%


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 10, 2018)

You should be fine Vinny!
Here’s a picture from last nights journal post for tha scroggas.


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 10, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> You should be fine Vinny!
> Here’s a picture from last nights journal post for tha scroggas.


My idea of heaven haha I'd be rate proud of myself if that was my grow!


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 11, 2018)

@Vinny1989 once your pots are rooted out you water every day never let coco dry out, your ph and ec in the roots will get fucked up with excess salts. If your over watering in coco it's simple they ain't rooted out.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

Vinny1989 said:


> How much could I expect to yield from 3 plants using a scrog in a 1.2 x 1.2 grow tent with 600w hps?


'bout a pound


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 11, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @Vinny1989 once your pots are rooted out you water every day never let coco dry out, your ph and ec in the roots will get fucked up with excess salts. If your over watering in coco it's simple they ain't rooted out.


I'm using biobizz grow+bloom and on they're schedule it says water 2-3 times per week.. so if I've gotta water everyday should I half the amount of nutes I'm giving them an just feed them everyday then? It also says to use nutes with every watering


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 11, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> @Vinny1989 once your pots are rooted out you water every day never let coco dry out, your ph and ec in the roots will get fucked up with excess salts. If your over watering in coco it's simple they ain't rooted out.


I can also see roots through the top inch of coco so surely they must be rooted out by now?


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 11, 2018)

roots will reach the bottom in a few days, but that's not the same as rooting out the pot, you will know when they are rooted out when you have to water once a day, when in flower you will be feeding at least twice a day. Remember coco is hydro, do not treat it like soil, if you do it will be no better than soil. Yes you feed with every watering and water till you get run off about 20% and you won't get excess build up of salts. Coco plants should thrive but only if you follow what i have said, any experienced coco grower will tell you the same.
Feed strength should be a third of what the nutrient company says. You really should have a Ec meter and ph meter. My coco grows in veg never go above EC1.4 and in full flower normally EC1.5 pH 5.8 in veg and ph6.0 in flower. My tap water is EC 0.4 so i top that up u til it says 1.3 etc.
Hope i have explained that enough for you.


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 11, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> roots will reach the bottom in a few days, but that's not the same as rooting out the pot, you will know when they are rooted out when you have to water once a day, when in flower you will be feeding at least twice a day. Remember coco is hydro, do not treat it like soil, if you do it will be no better than soil. Yes you feed with every watering and water till you get run off about 20% and you won't get excess build up of salts. Coco plants should thrive but only if you follow what i have said, any experienced coco grower will tell you the same.
> Feed strength should be a third of what the nutrient company says. You really should have a Ec meter and ph meter. My coco grows in veg never go above EC1.4 and in full flower normally EC1.5 pH 5.8 in veg and ph6.0 in flower. My tap water is EC 0.4 so i top that up u til it says 1.3 etc.
> Hope i have explained that enough for you.


Yeah definatly thanks a lot for the help mate. That's what I'm going to do then.. I think they're definatly ready for it..gave them a litre each this morning and there was no run off.. where as last week I was getting 30% run off


----------



## Vinny1989 (Sep 11, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> roots will reach the bottom in a few days, but that's not the same as rooting out the pot, you will know when they are rooted out when you have to water once a day, when in flower you will be feeding at least twice a day. Remember coco is hydro, do not treat it like soil, if you do it will be no better than soil. Yes you feed with every watering and water till you get run off about 20% and you won't get excess build up of salts. Coco plants should thrive but only if you follow what i have said, any experienced coco grower will tell you the same.
> Feed strength should be a third of what the nutrient company says. You really should have a Ec meter and ph meter. My coco grows in veg never go above EC1.4 and in full flower normally EC1.5 pH 5.8 in veg and ph6.0 in flower. My tap water is EC 0.4 so i top that up u til it says 1.3 etc.
> Hope i have explained that enough for you.


 4 days difference..think they're definatly getting on track now!


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 11, 2018)

Vinny1989 said:


> 4 days difference..think they're definatly getting on track now!


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 16, 2018)

Am I doing it right?   These were last week 
These are from this week 
Switched them over to 12\12 tonight


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 16, 2018)

You switched far too early in my
Opinion to make the point of scrogging worthwhile.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 16, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> You switched far too early in my
> Opinion to make the point of scrogging worthwhile.


Ic ic
I kinda thought so as well
I wanted to fill it half way during Vegas but was nervous and jumped the gun
IMA switch it back before lights out


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 17, 2018)

you need to bend them tops over and run them under the net and into another square in your net, after a few days the top will be above the net again, so move the top to another square and keep doing that. What you have there is just using the net as a flower support, so not a scrog.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> you need to bend them tops over and run them under the net and into another square in your net, after a few days the top will be above the net again, so move the top to another square and keep doing that. What you have there is just using the net as a flower support, so not a scrog.


I must have made my squares too large.
I bend and tuck but its too far of a gap takes a few days for it to grow out enough to stay under the string.
Is it too late to make my screen smaller? 
Since its just sitting on top of the plants like you said currently. Could I testify it with smaller squares and restart the ticking process?


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 17, 2018)

just keep tucking till stretch is over don't be messing about going back to veg now unless you have just flipped. Always next time. 3x3 inches is what i normally make my net holes.
I would say another 2 weeks of veg was needed.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 17, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I must have made my squares too large.
> I bend and tuck but its too far of a gap takes a few days for it to grow out enough to stay under the string.
> Is it too late to make my screen smaller?
> Since its just sitting on top of the plants like you said currently. Could I testify it with smaller squares and restart the ticking process?


Its not too late to restring that net with better spacing.


----------



## HemiSync (Sep 17, 2018)

Well we made it to harvest and the little lady did just fine.


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice looking harvest congrats.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> just keep tucking till stretch is over don't be messing about going back to veg now unless you have just flipped. Always next time. 3x3 inches is what i normally make my net holes.
> I would say another 2 weeks of veg was needed.


I had just flipped a out and hour beforevi posted so they just got a few hours of hps light before switching times back


----------



## HemiSync (Sep 17, 2018)

zypheruk said:


> Nice looking harvest congrats.


Thanks. I’ll update with weights after I jar it up.


----------



## HemiSync (Sep 17, 2018)

Here are the most recent pics from my outdoor scrog. It’s a Dr. K’s Mind Can’Trol and should have a couple weeks left to go, but mold keeps trying to creep in with all the wet weather we have had. I’ve hung a 22 inch turbo fan by bungee cords in the greenhouse with it blowing on the buds full blast trying to keep the moisture off them. If it doesn’t look better this week I’m going to harvest what I can.

She is in 4’x6’ trellis netting with 3.5” holes. It’s just the one plant in a five gallon fabric pot sitting in a 3’x3’ ebb n flow tray with an Autopot autovalve controlling the reservoir. This girl could produce 500 grams plus if she gets to finish.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2018)

So I ran another string diagonally to make my screen " smaller" I'm afraid to add another in opposite direction because I noticed as i was stringing the new string it was twisting my frame loosening some of the other squares.
Next run I'll definitely be making my screen better.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 18, 2018)

A couple of shots at 25 days since 12/12 flip for flowering. Skywalker OG.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 19, 2018)

How long do the majority of you scroggers veg? And let's define veg 'from the moment the seeds break ground. I'm just curious if the majority of you are vegging for 2+ months?


----------



## HemiSync (Sep 20, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> How long do the majority of you scroggers veg? And let's define veg 'from the moment the seeds break ground. I'm just curious if the majority of you are vegging for 2+ months?


Just did my first two scrogs but both were using mother plants I had around that needed to be flowered out. So, unfortunately I don’t know how long I will be vegging on my future grows. I have some friends that even do scrogs with autoflowers and that’s what I was considering doing next time.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> How long do the majority of you scroggers veg? And let's define veg 'from the moment the seeds break ground. I'm just curious if the majority of you are vegging for 2+ months?


I use clones, and it depends. Almost definitely more than 2.


----------



## KonopCh (Sep 20, 2018)

How long on average does it take to get SCROG ready for flip with 2 plants in coco? Or with two clones?
Let's say happy medium strain 50/50 indica/sativa.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 21, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> How long on average does it take to get SCROG ready for flip with 2 plants in coco? Or with two clones?
> Let's say happy medium strain 50/50 indica/sativa.


As a very rough estimate... 6 months per square metre for 1 plant:
1 plant =6 months
3 plants= 3 months
6 plants =1 month

Very rough estimate, with genetics, care and environment adding or subtracting a week or two from those estimates.


----------



## KonopCh (Sep 21, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> As a very rough estimate... 6 months per square metre for 1 plant:
> 1 plant =6 months
> 3 plants= 3 months
> 6 plants =1 month
> ...


I fill 1m2 tent with two plants, basically two autoflower plants, which start flowering around 30-35 days. In the end of 85 days I harvest about 1.5 GPW with old tech COBs (1212).
Why such a crazy amount of veg, how much do you get in 1m2 then, compared to me?


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 21, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> I fill 1m2 tent with two plants, basically two autoflower plants, which start flowering around 30-35 days. In the end of 85 days I harvest about 1.5 GPW with old tech COBs (1212).
> Why such a crazy amount of veg, how much do you get in 1m2 then, compared to me?


I said rough estimates, and I fill a SCROG screen, I’m assuming you are too? You’re scrogging with autoflower? Interesting, sounds challenging to me.

As for my current setup, I’m not going to know what my yields are for a little bit as it’s a newly constructed area on its first run. It’s working out really well so far.

Not sure comparing yields vs quality(my Niche) and LED vs HPS g/w is worth getting into here. More veg is better in Scrog, from my experience. I’m no pro, and won’t claim to be. Unless we are talking beer or plumbing.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 21, 2018)

Filling out


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys I was thinking I may have messed up a little and was wondering if it was too late to fix it.
My screen is a 4x4.5 foot screen 
2 inches between the screws.
(Should a been 1 will fix that if its not too late.)
Have 3 plants in veg each having been topped 4 or maybe 6 times.
I currently have them lined up straight down the middle of the screen.
As I am tucking under the screen it keeps tangling up.
Getting the branches tangled and its really a mess.
Should I lift my screen.
Place that plants in a triangle pattern under the rectangle?
I feel like i would be a me to better fill out the screen. I've been tucking for a week and a half pr so so I'm worried that I have too much new growth to try to put back under the net.
 
Also it seems my strings aren't tight enough as I have several spots where the plants are lifting the strings to the point it is letting the tucked come untucked.
I'm pretty sure this is due to the stupid large squares in my net.


----------



## HemiSync (Sep 24, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Hey guys I was thinking I may have messed up a little and was wondering if it was too late to fix it.
> My screen is a 4x4.5 foot screen
> 2 inches between the screws.
> (Should a been 1 will fix that if its not too late.)
> ...


If it’s pulling loose from the scrog you can always use plant ties to secure the plant to the lines. This is one of the reasons I like using vinyl coated fencing for my netting. It can’t get pushed around by the plant.


----------



## led1k (Sep 24, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> If it’s pulling loose from the scrog you can always use plant ties to secure the plant to the lines. This is one of the reasons I like using vinyl coated fencing for my netting. It can’t get pushed around by the plant.


How much does yours cost? I just saw 1 for $28 (2'x2') after Googling "vinyl coated fencing".


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 25, 2018)

HemiSync said:


> If it’s pulling loose from the scrog you can always use plant ties to secure the plant to the lines. This is one of the reasons I like using vinyl coated fencing for my netting. It can’t get pushed around by the plant.


It was mainly noob mistakes.
I retied new strings between each set
Reducing the squares drom 2 to 1 inch squares.
I also tightened up the loose strings .
My net is suspended from the ceiling because i got 2 of the wrong T connectors so wasnt able to hook the legs up.
So i tied it to some screws in the ceiling. It not having any weight to it was allowing the 3 plants to lift the entire net up
I noticed slack in the suspension ropes
So I filled 2 milk jugs with water tied them to the frame so it will counter the growing plants pushing the frame.
Hopefully
I think my next frame will be strudier.
This PVC is light and versatile
But it also light and a little more flexible than I'm comfortable with.
After this run i intend on makingna frame out of wood with a screen layered in between 2x4's so it stays put.
This is my first attempt. Im seeing mistakes i could have avoided easily if I'd just tried before lol
Nothing like experience
Well and all the amazing advice and suggestions I get from this community you guys all rock.
Except that one guy .... He's a dick and we all know he is

Before 
After


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 25, 2018)

Looking nice and bushy! Keep up the training!


----------



## 907guy (Sep 27, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> As a very rough estimate... 6 months per square metre for 1 plant:
> 1 plant =6 months
> 3 plants= 3 months
> 6 plants =1 month
> ...


I fill my 3’x3’ completly with a 3 month veg every time. Infact they can get over crowded. 

For me, top drip recirc in rockwool, 1 plant in a 3x3 = 12 week veg; 2 plants, no more than 2 months. And when I say filled I mean ever square inch in a 3’x3’ tent.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 27, 2018)

907guy said:


> I fill my 3’x3’ completly with a 3 month veg every time. Infact they can get over crowded.
> 
> For me, top drip recirc in rockwool, 1 plant in a 3x3 = 12 week veg; 2 plants, no more than 2 months. And when I say filled I mean ever square inch in a 3’x3’ tent.


Nice nice. That sounds about right, 3x3 is only around a square foot smaller than a square metre. I’ve only recently got back into growing, and I’m pretty bad at recording dates so please be gentle on my estimates . Since mid veg of this run I have been recording EVERYTHING though!

I realize the original question now referred to time to flip, not really time
Til the screen was filled to 100%. I would definately update what I said above if I could.

How many plants do you prefer running in a 3x3 Mr. 907guy?
I’m doing 5 right now and think this will be my last time doing more than 3.


----------



## 907guy (Sep 27, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Nice nice. That sounds about right, 3x3 is only around a square foot smaller than a square metre. I’ve only recently got back into growing, and I’m pretty bad at recording dates so please be gentle on my estimates . Since mid veg of this run I have been recording EVERYTHING though!
> 
> How many plants do you prefer running in a 3x3 Mr. 907guy?
> I’m doing 5 right now and think this will be my last time doing more than 3.


I have found 2 to be the absolute most, I have a 3x3 with 4 in it now, they each could have filled their own 3’x3’ tent, I was unable to train them under the net for more than a few days after flip. They filled the tent, in every way, I can’t even see the light with the tent open they were testers except 1 so just wanted to get them flowered out.

The other 3x3 tent has 2 and will be much more controlled. 1 turns out perfect but you have such an extended veg time you better have a run or two of that plant down to know it’s worth it. If you scroll back about 3 pages I have a pic of one of the last single 3x3 scrogs I did or check my IG #cannawizzard for more.

Edit, this is what I aim for

     


this is what happens when you stick 4 large plants in a 3x3 lol, sometimes it just don’t work out


----------



## Smitty42088 (Sep 27, 2018)

What do y'all think so far two weeks from being two months old and I feel I got a long way before flower...This is my first scrog by the way and I'm loving watching these girls work and making it seem like I really know what I'm doing lmao


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 28, 2018)

Im thinking about doing a scrog in a 4x4 soon.
How many plants should I put in there? Six plants is my legal limit.
I'm thinking of using radicle bags. Nothing like an auto pot or self watering system. I plan on using flora flex caps to water plants through the screen with a funnel. If you have any cheaper way of doing it then im all ears.
To the guys who use ordinary pots, how do you collect the runoff?
When I didnt grow scrog, I put these types of containers in the tents...
 

And I would put some pot elevators inside them and water until runoff. Then after the water would reach the pots I would vacuum up all the water into a 5 gal bucket and drain it elsewhere.
Anybody have a cheap way to do this part better as well?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 28, 2018)

I use an elevated DWC set up. With 4'×8' SCROG frame/net. My net is monofilament, w/4" squares. That is plenty for me. 2000 w. of illumination (Hortilux) over the scrog net plus a 600 w at the end (all 8" air cooled in line). Soiless mix pots under the 600w. I shut it off for summer. Did some outdoor. Started indoors under t-5s. Put outside June 1st. July 1st I tricked into flower, using shut off grow room as an already ventilated "dark room" of sorts. So every morning at 7:30 I would cart the no. 15 pots, 1 by 1 outside into a field. Then every night at 7:30pm they got carted 1 by 1 back into the dark room, and the fans were turned back on. Lights out. Every darn morning and evening. 15×no.15 pots every day for 10 weeks got old. Turned out great tho. In WA state your plants will mold b4 they finish if you don't do this method. Glad it's over! Dryed & curing for concentrate production at shop!


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 28, 2018)

My runoff exits pots, onto an inverted and graded plastic tote lid with a hole drilled, and down into a collection bucket. Same
Deal
With my mothers but they have tubing from the holes to the buckets.


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 28, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> My runoff exits pots, onto an inverted and graded plastic tote lid with a hole drilled, and down into a collection bucket. Same
> Deal
> With my mothers but they have tubing from the holes to the buckets.


Do you have a picture because im not picturing it well.? Thanks.


----------



## JayBio420 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Do you have a picture because im not picturing it well.? Thanks.


Please see attached photos. Just some 2 gallon buckets that receive the runoff. In the case of my
Flowering chamber, it collects 5
plantts runoff. I switch out the bucket if I’m expecting a lot of runoff , which I avoid.

Second Last picture is a bird’s eye of my setup.


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 29, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Please see attached photos. Just some 2 gallon buckets that receive the runoff. In the case of my
> Flowering chamber, it collects 5
> plantts runoff. I switch out the bucket if I’m expecting a lot of runoff , which I avoid.
> 
> Second Last picture is a bird’s eye of my setup.


Nice.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 4, 2018)

Am i doing it right?


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 4, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Am i doing it right?


Nice video PV. Looks like it’s coming along. Continue pulling them towards empty areas pal. Be mindful of the speed it’s growing at and remember the stretch that will happen during the first week or so into flowering.

What wattage HPS were you running in that flower room? What strain again?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 4, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Nice video PV. Looks like it’s coming along. Continue pulling them towards empty areas pal. Be mindful of the speed it’s growing at and remember the stretch that will happen during the first week or so into flowering.
> 
> What wattage HPS were you running in that flower room? What strain again?


The scrog is
1000 watt hps
Fox farms basic trio nutrients
5 galaxy fabric pots
the 2 zdf were started in 3gal bags then stacked into 5 gallon

zombie death fuck
Girlscout cookies (middle plant)
And another zombie

In the closet is
400 watt hps
a white widow
A 3rd zdf
And a GDP.

The closet is 2 weeks ahead of the 1k room
Will harvest it first andnstart my next 2
Seeds so they will be topped by the time I harvest the 1k and hopefully be back under the screen again within the day.
Kind of get ahead of myself with every venture


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 6, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> The scrog is
> 1000 watt hps
> Fox farms basic trio nutrients
> 5 galaxy fabric pots
> ...


Hot damn, looking good bro! My Skywalker OG girls have finished six weeks of flowering and are getting chubby. I always love a good fatty, don’t you? Fat girls need love too.

I’m got a bit of yellowing and I take a few purged fan leaves off every day or two. I don’t usually do any early defoliation with the density of canopy I shoot for. Due to a bit of underfeeding, I have some yellowing, the loss of those leaves are acceptable and not causing me any stress. I’m tapering my nutes down now also. Will post a full report in my journal, which I hope a few people have checked out. Lots of pics.


----------



## led1k (Oct 6, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Girlscout cookies (middle plant)


From seed or clone? If seed, where from?


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Day 39 ,Bruce Banner (two in the rear), I know, sounds obscene, WiFi X Moontang
Usually run plants without screen, 1st.scrog in 2018, small footprint


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 6, 2018)

So, at what point do I flip to 12/12 ? When the screen is 60% full? I read the first page of this thread and it says to stop tucking leaves under at beginning of week 3 of flower. Is that still the case in 2018 (thread was created in 2009). I just want to know if that info is still good or its outdated.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Each strain is a bit different. I made the mistake of combining a lanky BB with a indica dominent WIIFI, I have run scrog twice so I'm not the one . but for me, it was about 75% full when I flipped


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> So, at what point do I flip to 12/12 ? When the screen is 60% full? I read the first page of this thread and it says to stop tucking leaves under at beginning of week 3 of flower. Is that still the case in 2018 (thread was created in 2009). I just want to know if that info is still good or its outdated.


It depends on the nature of your genetics. Average hybrids you flip around 75%. Sativas you want to flip closer to 60%, and a short and more pure Indica 85-90%. I went with 70% and could have gotten away with 80% as my Skywalker is most likely about 80-85% Indica. My opinion.


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 11, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Hey guys I was thinking I may have messed up a little and was wondering if it was too late to fix it.
> My screen is a 4x4.5 foot screen
> 2 inches between the screws.
> (Should a been 1 will fix that if its not too late.)
> ...


Just use fence wire bro


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 11, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> View attachment 4211361 View attachment 4211362
> Hot damn, looking good bro! My Skywalker OG girls have finished six weeks of flowering and are getting chubby. I always love a good fatty, don’t you? Fat girls need love too.
> 
> I’m got a bit of yellowing and I take a few purged fan leaves off every day or two. I don’t usually do any early defoliation with the density of canopy I shoot for. Due to a bit of underfeeding, I have some yellowing, the loss of those leaves are acceptable and not causing me any stress. I’m tapering my nutes down now also. Will post a full report in my journal, which I hope a few people have checked out. Lots of pics.


That’s such a nice canopy did it look ANYTHING like this before lol Or was yours vegged a little more before the flip???


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 11, 2018)

Smitty42088 said:


> That’s such a nice canopy did it look ANYTHING like this before lol Or was yours vegged a little more before the flip???


I think these pics are around where I flipped. I had the four corners to flesh out and some spaces in the middle to fill in when I flipped. I believe it’s the picture that looks the most full...


Yours looks to be around 55% filled. Another week or two of veg I would guess.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 11, 2018)

Just a few days into 3 weeks since flip.
I stopped tucking a few days ago cause i was getting little buds.
I was afraid of bending the colas if the stretch was done .
If it does look like it needs a tuck tonight I'll tuck.
I'm nervous outside as it is my first time
I've made mistakes I won't make next run
Learning
Moved my other zdf into the s rog room its smelling pretty strongly and i don't have a filter in the closet

I should have waited a little longer to flip.
Sadly im sure I'm the only person to ever jump the gun lol
Lesson learned.
Now my next grow will probably be to full bwaaaaaa


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 11, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> I think these pics are around where I flipped. I had the four corners to flesh out and some spaces in the middle to fill in when I flipped. I believe it’s the picture that looks the most full...
> 
> 
> Yours looks to be around 55% filled. Another week or two of veg I would guess.


Thanks bud another week or two it is then!!!


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 11, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Just a few days into 3 weeks since flip.
> I stopped tucking a few days ago cause i was getting little buds.
> I was afraid of bending the colas if the stretch was done .
> If it does look like it needs a tuck tonight I'll tuck.
> ...


Don’t feel bad about a change you could have made! That just means you have the chance to learn something new. 

I like your set up actually! You said no carbon filter? That’s something you might want to look into, security is often #1 concern for cultivators. Smells are dead giveaways. Not sure if that’s a concern for you nor is it any of my business. 

Get your next batch started LST style into the shape you want it to fill!


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 11, 2018)

Smitty42088 said:


> Thanks bud another week or two it is then!!!


It shouldn’t be too long for you! Just feel the plants growth out and try not to undershoot. Just remember that growth will continue through the transition stage into flowering a week or two past the light cycle change. 

There are many ways to skin a cat and many ways to milk a mouse. 
-J


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 13, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 39 ,Bruce Banner (two in the rear), I know, sounds obscene, WiFi X Moontang
> Usually run plants without screen, 1st.scrog in 2018, small footprint


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Day 48


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 13, 2018)

Day 49 today of flowering Skywalker OG Kush in a hybrid amended peat /coco and GH 3 part nutrients.

Some serious chlorophyll breakdown in the majority of plants. The best section of the SCROG is the plant with the largest pot.

Check out my journal later this weekend to see a massive update and photo dump.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 13, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Day 49 today of flowering Skywalker OG Kush in a hybrid amended peat /coco and GH 3 part nutrients.
> 
> Check out my journal later this weekend to see a massive update and photo dump.


Those leaves are yellowing too early dont you think? The majority of pistils are still white. Still around 2+weeks left.


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Those leaves are yellowing too early dont you think? The majority of pistils are still white. Still around 2+weeks left.


Yeah, I was a little light on nutes this run as I burned the hell out of their mother and didn’t want to overdo it. I’m extremely happy with the buds and the weight they are putting on, so I’m not really sweating it. I harvest by trichomes first and pistol/calyx state only as a rough indicator. When I start seeing ambers is when I will guess the day on point.

This is my first run in several years.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 15, 2018)

tried scroggin before done it wrong this time.i think ive nailed it just flicking into flower photos were taken 2 days ago bin running canna a and b in coco started ziptieing branches down about a week ago i let them grow about first gna chop all the undergrowth down when i set my timers again tomorrow


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 15, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> tried scroggin before done it wrong this time.i think ive nailed it just flicking into flower photos were taken 2 days ago bin running canna a and b in coco started ziptieing branches down about a week ago i let them grow about first gna chop all the undergrowth down when i set my timers again tomorrow


How you got that all out without punctuation is beyond me! Welcome to Scrogtown.
P.S There is a period in your paragraph, but I think it was an accident!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 15, 2018)

hello scrogers I am going to give this a try

thanks to everyone for all the info on scrog
         
vegged one month from clone


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 15, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> hello scrogers I am going to give this a try
> 
> thanks to everyone for all the info on scrog
> View attachment 4216356 View attachment 4216358 View attachment 4216359 View attachment 4216360 View attachment 4216361 View attachment 4216362 View attachment 4216363 View attachment 4216365 View attachment 4216366 View attachment 4216367


You let it grow through without tucking then you twisty tied them in place nice. Ive seen it done like that before in the thread. You did it nice man! I might try this.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You let it grow through without tucking then you twisty tied them in place nice. Ive seen it done like that before in the thread. You did it nice man! I might try this.


 thanks 

I tried it one time before and it was so hard to guess how the plant was going to grow to fill the screen it is a damn art form congrats to people that can do it.....it was easier for me to judge this way..... after working the stems you can pretty much put them where you want......it did take 4 hours to work it out

looks a little better today


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 15, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> thanks
> 
> I tried it one time before and it was so hard to guess how the plant was going to grow to fill the screen it is a damn art form congrats to people that can do it.....it was easier for me to judge this way..... after working the stems you can pretty much put them where you want......it did take 4 hours to work it out
> 
> looks a little better todayView attachment 4216392 View attachment 4216393 View attachment 4216394


Are you still in veg or did you flip?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 16, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Are you still in veg or did you flip?


I flipped ……. let them recover for a couple days then flipped


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 18, 2018)

Think i tucked the zombie one too many times 
Is my first try and im happy with the progress so far


----------



## HemiSync (Oct 20, 2018)

led1k said:


> How much does yours cost? I just saw 1 for $28 (2'x2') after Googling "vinyl coated fencing".


Sorry been traveling and out of touch. Just getting caught back up here. I was mistaken, as I bought this roll a couple years ago and have used it for cages and scrogs. It’s 
_3 ft. x 50 ft. Black PVC Coated Welded Wire._
__
This can be purchased at hardware stores for about $50 and can be used for a few different purposes. The openings are 2”x3” inches which has worked out well for me.


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 22, 2018)

I just flipped to flower what do you guys think


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 22, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> tried scroggin before done it wrong this time.i think ive nailed it just flicking into flower photos were taken 2 days ago bin running canna a and b in coco started ziptieing branches down about a week ago i let them grow about first gna chop all the undergrowth down when i set my timers again tomorrow


Nice scrog bud.This is my first scrog I didn’t use zip ties though I simply just kept pushing branches down and pulled them back up through the furthest hole they could reach if they couldn’t reach the furthest square I’d wait let it grow until they could.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 23, 2018)

One week in......


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 23, 2018)

dwc and a coco getting close to filling the 4x8


----------



## KonopCh (Oct 24, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> dwc and a coco getting close to filling the 4x8
> View attachment 4220503


How long veg?


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Oct 24, 2018)

3 weeks since flip


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 24, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> One week in......View attachment 4220429 View attachment 4220430 View attachment 4220431


Is that a drip system I see? Ive been wanting to get one installed but I still have questions about it.


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey,
Just about harvest time...
Buds are getting fat, trichomes are going nuts and the leaves are slowly yellowing, while tinges of other colours are appearing on some leaves that I didn’t get any good shots of. Saw some pinkish purple hue on the edges of some leaves. How can something look so beautiful and so haggard at once 
JB420


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 24, 2018)

KonopCh said:


> How long veg?


Starting week eight. It's been under the net for two weeks.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 25, 2018)

hey guys has anyone used this? I'm thinking about building my own!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Is that a drip system I see? Ive been wanting to get one installed but I still have questions about it.


yes sir I have to have one because if it was left up to me I would not have anything smoke
I will help with any questions if I can


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 25, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Hey,
> Just about harvest time...
> Buds are getting fat, trichomes are going nuts and the leaves are slowly yellowing, while tinges of other colours are appearing on some leaves that I didn’t get any good shots of. Saw some pinkish purple hue on the edges of some leaves. How can something look so beautiful and so haggard at once
> JB420


yummy they look tasty


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 25, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys has anyone used this? I'm thinking about building my own!
> View attachment 4221211


Green thumb build your own its alot cheaper. I think im going to make a wooden one. I have a pvc one but I dont like the crossbars in the middle.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 25, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> yes sir I have to have one because if it was left up to me I would not have anything smoke
> I will help with any questions if I can


What timer do you use? I need one that can feed up to six times a day. Im a beginner to drip systems (ive never had one) so any tips would be appreciated alot!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 27, 2018)

Going on week 5 almost 6 of flower
Widow and GDP are a few weeks farther along than the scrog
Tucked one of the zombies too late


----------



## onegreenthumb (Oct 28, 2018)

e


Thegermling said:


> What timer do you use? I need one that can feed up to six times a day. Im a beginner to drip systems (ive never had one) so any tips would be appreciated alot!


I just use a timer from home depot I have both digital and mechanical if you need to water for less then 15 minutes at a time you will need a digital so you can set the time to reach your desired amount of water

I also use fountain pumps from the garden section as well as all the irrigation pieces  
I use a two way on top of the 400 gallon pump and each hose goes to a pot so I use one pump for two pots then at the pot I create a shamrock to distribute the water 
and of course lots of air in the res  

I have learned a lot from this section thanks to all

day 12


----------



## JayBio420 (Oct 28, 2018)

Mmm I love this Scoggy group.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 28, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> e
> I just use a timer from home depot I have both digital and mechanical if you need to water for less then 15 minutes at a time you will need a digital so you can set the time to reach your desired amount of water
> 
> I also use fountain pumps from the garden section as well as all the irrigation piecesView attachment 4223165 View attachment 4223166
> ...


Im planning on running a 400 gph pump to about 5 plants. Is that enough of a strong pump? Ive been doing some research and ive heard airstones arent needed only a circulation pump. I run MegaCrop what nutes do you run? I plan to use a flora flex manifold and run 1/4 lines to each plant. Each plant has a the flora flex top which ensures equal saturation of the media. I wanted to add an inline filter because my nutrient has particulates. I couldnt find one that handles the psi of the pump.


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 28, 2018)

1st week of flower done and I can really tell these bitches are really trying to stretch and screw with my vision of an even canopy lol....Can those skinny long branches support or even make big buds???


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 28, 2018)

Smitty42088 said:


> 1st week of flower done and I can really tell these bitches are really trying to stretch and screw with my vision of an even canopy lol....Can those skinny long branches support or even make big buds???


Oh yes they can trust me.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Oct 30, 2018)

started flowering the 12 of this month october in scrog have been topped once running 40ml canna a and b as base and just started adding fox farms tiger bloom now in 3rd week of flower 1tbls to a gallon so it half what the bottle says and theyre looking good few longer colas than the rest but i can accept that


----------



## Smitty42088 (Oct 30, 2018)

So I threw one of my.marsnhydro LED lights in with the 600 hps for shits and giggles but I'm honestly thinking the main plant under it which is LA chocolate is really enjoying it!!! This is the beginning of week two of flower by the way


----------



## exxige (Nov 2, 2018)

I have read over 100 pages of this crazy ass post haha. I am about to start my first SCROG and was curious on 2 things most people are topping I planned to top once and I have read multiple times to wait until about node 6. Once I get node 6 are people topping there or going down to above 4 etc? 

Also I have seen people talking about "weaving" through the net I was under the impression that you simply put it through the furthest square until it outgrows it then pull it back through and tuck it out further and continue?


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 2, 2018)

exxige said:


> I have read over 100 pages of this crazy ass post haha. I am about to start my first SCROG and was curious on 2 things most people are topping I planned to top once and I have read multiple times to wait until about node 6. Once I get node 6 are people topping there or going down to above 4 etc?
> 
> Also I have seen people talking about "weaving" through the net I was under the impression that you simply put it through the furthest square until it outgrows it then pull it back through and tuck it out further and continue?


I SCROG with clones and just LST. Don’t really top clones as they have alternating nodes so I don’t see the point. LST reduces hormones in your dominant growth tip and distributes it to the other meristems, and in my opinion doesn’t waste plant energy like topping does. Mainlining from awes 

I don’t weave, but pull under and re locate. Near flowering I will tie to my screen top as pulling under is a pain. 

I also harvested a couple days ago, check out my journal!!


----------



## exxige (Nov 2, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> I SCROG with clones and just LST. Don’t really top clones as they have alternating nodes so I don’t see the point. LST reduces hormones in your dominant growth tip and distributes it to the other meristems, and in my opinion doesn’t waste plant energy like topping does. Mainlining from awes
> 
> I don’t weave, but pull under and re locate. Near flowering I will tie to my screen top as pulling under is a pain.
> 
> I also harvested a couple days ago, check out my journal!!



Awesome I will thank you for the answers! This grow will be from seed and I planned to top was just still fuzzy on the best nodes etc


----------



## Smitty42088 (Nov 2, 2018)

I also pull the branch down and too the furthest hole again buuut eventually the taller branches in the middle of the scrog sometimes seem to need to be weaved so it will stay down and out of other bud sites way..I scrogged tucked branches and all that good stuff but it eventually it seemed pointless so I just let it go in flower...


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 2, 2018)

exxige said:


> Awesome I will thank you for the answers! This grow will be from seed and I planned to top was just still fuzzy on the best nodes etc


If you’re going from seed, I support topping/mainlining as I feel you can evenly distribute the stem logistics system, perhaps giving more uniformity to the buds. Sorry my text cut off earlier I was at work and had to go!

From my experience and my fellow green thumbs advice, top fairly early on, I wouldn’t wait too long, especially for a SCROG.


----------



## Smitty42088 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Green thumb build your own its alot cheaper. I think im going to make a wooden one. I have a pvc one but I dont like the crossbars in the middle.


I wanna make a scrog screen with LED light strips throughout it....


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please.Look at this pic my friends ..i am already in Day7 from flip..what so you think about her..i flipped her when i have filled the 60% of the space in order to fill the rest during the flowering stretch.. .Thank you and appreciate your response!
!~Enjoy Growin~!

E.C.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> If you’re going from seed, I support topping/mainlining as I feel you can evenly distribute the stem logistics system, perhaps giving more uniformity to the buds. Sorry my text cut off earlier I was at work and had to go!
> 
> From my experience and my fellow green thumbs advice,





JayBio420 said:


> If you’re going from seed, I support topping/mainlining as I feel you can evenly distribute the stem logistics system, perhaps giving more uniformity to the buds. Sorry my text cut off earlier I was at work and had to go!
> 
> From my experience and my fellow green thumbs advice, top fairly early on, I wouldn’t wait too long, especially for a SCROG.


What do you think about her my friend?


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please.Look at this pic my friendsView attachment 4226725 ..i am already in Day7 from flip..what so you think about her..i flipped her when i have filled the 60% of the space in order to fill the rest during the flowering stretch.. .Thank you and appreciate your response!
> !~Enjoy Growin~!
> 
> E.C.


Ive heard to keep tucking until week2 then let them grow through.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please.Look at this pic my friendsView attachment 4226725 ..i am already in Day7 from flip..what so you think about her..i flipped her when i have filled the 60% of the space in order to fill the rest during the flowering stretch.. .Thank you and appreciate your response!
> !~Enjoy Growin~!
> 
> E.C.


Hey does that humidifier work well?


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Hey does that humidifier work well?


yes my friend..it absolutely done his role..it saves my ass all the time


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> yes my friend..it absolutely done his role..it saves my ass all the time


What brand is it.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> What brand is it.


this is toyotomi and it exports 1 gallon per day..i really need it!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> this is toyotomi and it exports 1 gallon per day..i really need it!


How long have you had that dehumidifier and does it have any light leaks? Dont need that. I see you covered your chiller with some black fabric. Is it because it gives of light?


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> How long have you had that dehumidifier and does it have any light leaks? Dont need that. I see you covered your chiller with some black fabric. Is it because it gives of light?


this is not the chiller..this is the dehumidifier and i need it..bilieve me..without it the humidity is way too much..yes i covered for the light leak..its totally covered..also i use it non stop till now 2 months and no problem appeared !


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Hi all cannaculties..Tell me your opinion about something in ScrOG..when do you bilieve is the best time to stop tucking in flowering in order to have enough height of the buds to be nice and not become 5cm?..Indica strain btw..I expect experienced answers from expirienced growers please.Look at this pic my friendsView attachment 4226725 ..i am already in Day7 from flip..what so you think about her..i flipped her when i have filled the 60% of the space in order to fill the rest during the flowering stretch.. .Thank you and appreciate your response!
> !~Enjoy Growin~!
> 
> E.C.


Hey EC, feel free to start your own thread for opinions, this is sort of a hijack.... but I’ll take the bait.

A 60% full screen is flipped to flowering for SATIVA ONLY (50-65% full) If you are at day 7 then unfortunately you jumped the gun by several weeks. Indicas are flipped from 70-90+% full ranging from a hybrid to a semi-pure land race.

As for tucking, I pulled and tucked for about 10 days into flowering with an indica heavy hybrid strain, and it was almost perfect. I forgot to tuck or tie a few stems and they basically turned into Thai sticks. The ones that were down at the canopy top had less stem and were fatter. Take from that what you will bro. Scrogging is not the best method to use if you want huge buds, but it is excellent at making many semi uniform medium buds.

So... lesson learned on the flip to flowering. They look healthy though!


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Hey EC, feel free to start your own thread for opinions, this is sort of a hijack.... but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> A 60% full screen is flipped to flowering for SATIVA ONLY (50-65% full) If you are at day 7 then unfortunately you jumped the gun by several weeks. Indicas are flipped from 70-90+% full ranging from a hybrid to a semi-pure land race.
> 
> ...


haha thank you my friend..i appreciate your quick response and i am glad to learn something in my 1st grow..next time i ll do it better..i prefer many medium sized buds in a full canopy than some big buds and more lower weed.So, i want to master scrog technique from my 1st grow steps to them master growing level..thank you very much my friend and she is one pot btw  cause u said "they"


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 3, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> haha thank you my friend..i appreciate your quick response and i am glad to learn something in my 1st grow..next time i ll do it better..i prefer many medium sized buds in a full canopy than some big buds and more lower weed.So, i want to master scrog technique from my 1st grow steps to them master growing level..thank you very much my friend and she is one pot btw  cause u said "they"


Life is a learning process, and cannabis is alive!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 3, 2018)

This is my first scrog
I tucked my ZDF 2 one additional time a week after the other 2 ( duringnweek 3. Is a post about doing it a few pages back.
Now 3 weeks later the ZDF 1 has much larger more developed buds making nice little cola stacks

Whereas ZDF2 has lots of smaller popcornish buds. Im hoping since the main colas got tucked that last time that my other buds will simply catch up and fill out.
Made a video but im at work and can't upload squats.








Also I'm at pretty far into flower 
But am seeing a lot of branches i should have chopped as they won't amount to anything other than a drain on energy.
Is it too late for me to hack off a few of them?


----------



## led1k (Nov 4, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> LST reduces hormones in your dominant growth tip and distributes it to the other meristems, and in my opinion doesn’t waste plant energy like topping does.


I agree with you on this. Doesn't make sense to me cutting stuff off the plant worked hard to produce. Leaving it allows the plant to keep harvesting energy and... growing.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> If it doesn't reach the net after stretch it gets whacked.


what do you mean with that u said?what will happen if you fill only the 80% after stretch?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 4, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> too late for me to hack off a few of them


If the lead doesn't reach the net after stretch I whack em.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 4, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> what do you mean with that u said?what will happen if you fill only the 80% after stretch?


I'm referring to the weak, thin undergrowth that doesn't add up to much.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'm referring to the weak, thin undergrowth that doesn't add up to much.


Oh ok..i missunderstood..let me ask you something..when d you bilieve is the best time to lollipop in flowering for scrog ofc.i actually do it in 3 parts to minimize the stress on the plant..the 1st part is in veg.the 2nd part is at day7 of flowering and the 3rd i a
m not sure if is better to be done in week 2 or 3..what is your opinion?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 4, 2018)

I wouldn't necessarily call it lolipopping..I would call it stripping away everything under the net. I usually wait until stretch is over. I do start removing some of the leaf materiel that is below the net during 1st week of 12/12 because of the thick canopy, it isn't getting any light under there.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it lolipopping..I would call it stripping away everything under the net. I usually wait until stretch is over. I do start removing some of the leaf materiel that is below the net during 1st week of 12/12 because of the thick canopy, it isn't getting any light under there.


yes thats exactly what i mean..but does the plant get stress if you clear below the net at week3?..any hermie signs somewhen??


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 4, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> yesthatsexactlywhatimean..but does the plant get stress if you do it at week3?..any hermie signs somewhen??


It may stress it a little bit or it may not, but I've not seen any evidence that it will stress enough to promote herms or even slow the growth. Due to the thick canopy you will notice that the under growth doesn't look to healthy because it is not getting any light.


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> It may stress it a little bit or it may not, but I've not seen any evidence that it will stress enough to promote herms or even slow the growth. Due to the thick canopy you will notice that the under growth doesn't look to healthy because it is not getting any light.


yes thats true..i was wondering..when u stop tucking?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 4, 2018)

That depends on the strain running at the time. Currently I have a strain that doesnt bode well with scrogging and another strain I have not grown before. So this run I'm not tucking (much) during the stretch. I filled 95% of the net before going 12/12.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 4, 2018)

day 22 of scrogging running canna a and b 40ml and a tbls fox farms tiger bloom in canna coco ...... seem to be doing fine didnt do much tucking since flipping to 12 12 and can see why i shouldve few tall bits all budding looks nice and evenly sized ..... anyone identify what the plant is sativa indica ? my friend has grown and smoked the same ones and said its lemony but theres so many to say


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 4, 2018)

heres pictures had to chop em to make the uploadable


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 4, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 22 of scrogging running canna a and b 40ml and a tbls fox farms tiger bloom in canna coco ...... seem to be doing fine didnt do much tucking since flipping to 12 12 and can see why i shouldve few tall bits all budding looks nice and evenly sized ..... anyone identify what the plant is sativa indica ? my friend has grown and smoked the same ones and said its lemony but theres so many to say


 The plants on the left look like sativa since it looks like it stretched the most.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 4, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The plants on the left look like sativa since it looks like it stretched the most.


its where i didnt tuck it enough into flower its about 4 5 inches taller than the rest of the plants


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 7, 2018)

End of week 3   
I am very happy with the scrog set up I cant wait for the next try! It works great thanks to all





Thegermling said:


> Im planning on running a 400 gph pump to about 5 plants. Is that enough of a strong pump? Ive been doing some research and ive heard airstones arent needed only a circulation pump. I run MegaCrop what nutes do you run? I plan to use a flora flex manifold and run 1/4 lines to each plant. Each plant has a the flora flex top which ensures equal saturation of the media. I wanted to add an inline filter because my nutrient has particulates. I couldnt find one that handles the psi of the pump.


That should be fine I have overkill..... I like air stones because the plants like the oxygen saturated water it is good for the root system ...I just use the general hydro flora line


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Nov 7, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> End of week 3 View attachment 4228742 View attachment 4228740 View attachment 4228741
> I am very happy with the scrog set up I cant wait for the next try! It works great thanks to all
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants dude..when did you lollipop them?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 8, 2018)

EL Connoisseur said:


> Nice looking plants dude..when did you lollipop them?


Thank you 

I didnt lollipop them ...it is just my first real go at a scrog I dont exactly know what im doing yet.... still learning but I will say I do like it and it is going to be fun trying to master it


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 8, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 22 of scrogging running canna a and b 40ml and a tbls fox farms tiger bloom in canna coco ...... seem to be doing fine didnt do much tucking since flipping to 12 12 and can see why i shouldve few tall bits all budding looks nice and evenly sized ..... anyone identify what the plant is sativa indica ? my friend has grown and smoked the same ones and said its lemony but theres so many to say


Sativa dominate hybrid is my guess they look real healthy and happy good job


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...
 


as you can see buying them can be pricey bc of how many in going to need!

so I decided to build one, I'm having a lot of trouble finding the top screen, I went to 5 different stores today in search, only things I could that was similar was dog cages, and types of fencing, all of which would cost more to build then just buying them from ebay!

so I'm looking for ideas or anything that could give me the exact same results without breaking the bank! I did buy a few lengths of bamboo sticks, I considered using 4 to make the legs and 2 to make a square, that goes on top, then run a type of string to make the actually squares, but this seems like it won't be too sturdy and I'm not sold on the idea!

any help or input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...
> View attachment 4231430
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a home depot nearby? Ive used this similar wire before  
Thats not my photo by the way. Its some guys a few pages back.
They dont have to be perfect squares unless if thats what you want. You could also buy a trelli net and stretch it over a pvc frame or like in the above pic and tie it down with zip ties or put screws on whatever frame youll use and stretch it over that. This is what I did... 
I took this pic earlier and I dont want to take pics right now im lazy. I used a pvc frame and drilled two holes to slip in the zip tie and then I tied the string to the other ziptie across and tighten them real good. Make sure its guitar tight. I also put 8 rachet hangers on the scrog, 4 to hold it up and 4 connected to the bottom of the tent. If you dont have your screen locked in the plants can lift the screen or frame.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Do you have a home depot nearby? Ive used this similar wire before View attachment 4231454
> Thats not my photo by the way. Its some guys a few pages back.
> They dont have to be perfect squares unless if thats what you want. You could also buy a trelli net and stretch it over a pvc frame or like in the above pic and tie it down with zip ties or put screws on whatever frame youll use and stretch it over that. This is what I did...View attachment 4231457
> I took this pic earlier and I dont want to take pics right now im lazy. I used a pvc frame and drilled two holes to slip in the zip tie and then I tied the string to the other ziptie across and tighten them real good. Make sure its guitar tight. I also put 8 rachet hangers on the scrog, 4 to hold it up and 4 connected to the bottom of the tent. If you dont have your screen locked in the plants can lift the screen or frame.


yes I saw that home depot today, I would live with the "uneven" squares, even tho it would drive me nuts, but the problem I'm going to come into with that is unless I built a type of Frame the ends would curl and I have a feeling i wouldnt like it very much! 

aa for the net that is one option I considered, I could make 4 bamboo sticks as legs one in each corner of the pot make a Frame with same bamboo and duck tape or something then rig the scrog net, but I'm kinda worried it wouldn't be strong enough, I'm only wanting to do a single layer of scrog, and the strains I have, can get pretty heavy. but if I can't find anything else that is the idea I'm going to play with. was just hoping to find other idea that I may like more! but thank you for the input I appreciate that!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

but that's also good to know about the plants lifting the screen, I actually had not considered that! thank you!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 11, 2018)

10/1110/2110/28
11/11 12th day of 12/12


----------



## CanadianDank (Nov 11, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Hey,
> Just about harvest time...
> Buds are getting fat, trichomes are going nuts and the leaves are slowly yellowing, while tinges of other colours are appearing on some leaves that I didn’t get any good shots of. Saw some pinkish purple hue on the edges of some leaves. How can something look so beautiful and so haggard at once
> JB420


Friggin nice job!


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 11, 2018)

CanadianDank said:


> Friggin nice job!


Thanks . It turned out much better than I thought for a minute there. Smokes like a dream.


----------



## CanadianDank (Nov 11, 2018)

I gotta get on this scroggin shit! You guys are killing it.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 13, 2018)

End of week four.....so far so good


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 13, 2018)

I tucked a week after i should have on 2 and I'm thinking close to two weeks extra on the other.
Learned from these mistakes and psyched for my next scrog
cant wait for mine to look like the rest of yours
Looking like I'm going to have to deal with budrot this run potentially as my sites are seeming too close to one another 
also moved my circulation fan as it was blowing too hard on the corner and leaves were curling


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

what is the recommend of how long after 12/12 switch do you stop tucking?

I know it's strain dependent, I just looking for an average strain answer! who likes to do what and why? just for shits and giggles, let's say a medium height strain, medium stretching, indica leaning hybrid, 8 week flower time!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 14, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> End of week four.....so far so good
> View attachment 4232754 View attachment 4232755 View attachment 4232756


Wait, what week did you stop tucking?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Wait, what week did you stop tucking?


I did not tuck during flower I grew through the screen and tied plants down with zip ties so I could put them where I wanted then flowered I ended up with a 7 foot by 9 foot canopy that is about 8 to 12 inches tall


----------



## led1k (Nov 15, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> I did not tuck during flower I grew through the screen and tied plants down with zip ties so I could put them where I wanted then flowered I ended up with a 7 foot by 9 foot canopy that is about 8 to 12 inches tall


I have canopy envy! Pics?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 15, 2018)

led1k said:


> I have canopy envy! Pics?


sure do
Thank you         
I tried to get them in order but......of course messed that up


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> sure do
> Thank youView attachment 4233621 View attachment 4233623 View attachment 4233626 View attachment 4233627 View attachment 4233629 View attachment 4233630 View attachment 4233631 View attachment 4233631 View attachment 4233634
> I tried to get them in order but......of course messed that up


how well does that wire work? I have the option to buy that, but I was planning to run string! I'm doing personal scrogs for each of my sips, they will connect to the sip and maybe be single of dbl layer. I'm lookin for different ideas and what would work best, it would be 2.5' x 2.5' each.similar to something like this? 

I'm wondering if a type of wire or metal would be better than string?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 15, 2018)

day 31 flower ..... does any one defoliate ? and if so when do u start ??


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

what do you guys think about using this?
the mesh is 2in x 3in? but I'm worried I'll run into problems with the small holes. 
any opinions???


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 31 flower ..... does any one defoliate ? and if so when do u start ??


ppl say to only take the leaves and bud sites that are not getting light!

others strip their girls naked I do not agree with this.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

anyone? a lil advise would be nice. just trying to decide between wire or string for my scrog?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone? a lil advise would be nice. just trying to decide between wire or string for my scrog?


I like wire.....but I have never used string....wire it is durable it offers a lot of support and I can keep using it

plants look good


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 15, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 31 flower ..... does any one defoliate ? and if so when do u start ??


I have not defoliated...... as soon as complete a grow with no leaf die off I would consider it...... I see how it would be beneficial but I am not that dialed in yet..
your plants look nice


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 15, 2018)

In retrospect, I will no longer be doing any defoliation until flower, and then only removing budsites lower down below the canopy. No lower or mid level fans get cut. I got like 15% tiny buds on my last crop as I got lazy and didn’t Remove any bud sites below canopy.

Furthermore, since I had a nitrogen deficiency, the plant just transferred the nitrogen from the bottom fans to the top, and defoliated my under canopy for me. In that mistake, I learned a lot about nitrogen, defoliation, Photosynthesis and and the plants responses.

The green you see is a reflection from chlorophyll which is making you energy. I am always hesitant to remove something the plant produced for a reason. That being said, trimming lower bud sites and upper fans is modifying the plant for OUR reasons.


I have usd pipe strapping, rope, chicken wire and string for my SCROG nets. Taught string for the win. At harvest you cut and pull, and your shit is free. Use what you have but beware of SCROG nets that raise because they are not secure, sharp or tiny wire nets can cut, and whatever it is stay between 1.5-3” grid size.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

OK thanks guys, I decided to do a tough string to start, 1 bc it's the cheapest, and 2 if im not happy I just cut it off and then go back to look for a type of wire!

since I already have 3/4" pvc that I used to make my totes, I thought it would be a good idea to just connect to them, that way it's all one big ass piece, and the plants can't push up the Scrog net! the mesh pattern is 3"x3"

here the prototype I'm working on!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

I left the option open for if I decided to dbl layer the scrog!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 15, 2018)

ive used a metal sheeting with square off an old bed frame i had its worked fine and sqaures are about 5 cm square so room to grow thru and tied down with plastic zip ties.... defokiation is a no no then i do pick the bottom leaves off tho they just seem to get in the way ... also i have one larger cola than the rest where i didnt tuck enough ill live and learn tho ....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

well this is what I ended up doing!

had the idea while in the store, since I already use 3/4" pvc pipe, I decided to add on to it! I also bought some heavy duty string, and used 2 pieces to make the grid(3"x3" mesh squares)instead of tying each one off, it seemed easier to get it tighter that way. worked pretty well, but if I find a good metal or pvc coated wire screen I'll get that and just chop off the string!

also couldnt decide if I wanted a single or dbl Scrog, so I just left the option open! just gotta add to it!


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 16, 2018)

currently running canna a and b 40ml and fox farms tigerbloom 1tbls per 10 litres of water i dont check ppm i havent had any issues with water or ph never had any issues with it when i do ill start checking it what does everyone think about adding buddahs tree pk 9-18 at day 32 flower ?? and if so how did you find it ?


----------



## KasparGrower (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys! I never scrogged before,and I've been thinking about doing it in the future.
I would like to ask a question to those who are used to it and have the knowledge.
Running a perpetual grow with a tent for veg and one for flower,I was thinking on topping more then once the females that are going to be flipped into the flower room so I can fill the canopy without the advantage of tucking during veg ,set the net and tuck the branches during the stretching period. Do you think is ok doing it like that? I got the fear of maybe exaggerating on tucking and getting off guard by the end of the stretch. 
Or do you suggest me to just top and bend my plants,maybe having one or two more to compensate lack of filled canopy?
Thanks


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

KasparGrower said:


> Hey guys! I never scrogged before,and I've been thinking about doing it in the future.
> I would like to ask a question to those who are used to it and have the knowledge.
> Running a perpetual grow with a tent for veg and one for flower,I was thinking on topping more then once the females that are going to be flipped into the flower room so I can fill the canopy without the advantage of tucking during veg ,set the net and tuck the branches during the stretching period. Do you think is ok doing it like that? I got the fear of maybe exaggerating on tucking and getting off guard by the end of the stretch.
> Or do you suggest me to just top and bend my plants,maybe having one or two more to compensate lack of filled canopy?
> Thanks


it sounds to me you might like "sog" better, the whole point of a Scrog is growing the girl and tucking branches until the screen is full, if your not tucking and just growing a bunch of plants into the screen then it's a sog and not really any point of a screen! look up sog, then look up scrog, decide what u wanna do! all the stuff your asking in is this forum use the the search bar, or Google!

after re reading this, it would work fine, not gunna be a traditional scrog, but I don't see an issue with it! honestly might just try lst and not even bother with the net? would be a lot easier to work on plants and get to the back!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 17, 2018)

Flipped to flower about two days ago. The two plants in the upper photo are fems the three other plants are still not showing sex (regs). Imsure ill have a male in there so I plant on making more room soon. If you were to flip when your scrog is that full then I personally think youd be screwed.


----------



## KasparGrower (Nov 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it sounds to me you might like "sog" better, the whole point of a Scrog is growing the girl and tucking branches until the screen is full, if your not tucking and just growing a bunch of plants into the screen then it's a sog and not really any point of a screen! look up sog, then look up scrog, decide what u wanna do! all the stuff your asking in is this forum use the the search bar, or Google!
> 
> after re reading this, it would work fine, not gunna be a traditional scrog, but I don't see an issue with it! honestly might just try lst and not even bother with the net? would be a lot easier to work on plants and get to the back!


I got in mind something like Thegermling did in his last post. He said he flipped his ladies recently and I still don't see any tucking so I may go for this route.
I will still for sure try to take full advantage of my space just by topping and bending since it will skip me one step (the net basically); I know that not always more is better but is something that I wanted to try.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 17, 2018)

KasparGrower said:


> I got in mind something like Thegermling did in his last post. He said he flipped his ladies recently and I still don't see any tucking so I may go for this route.
> I will still for sure try to take full advantage of my space just by topping and bending since it will skip me one step (the net basically); I know that not always more is better but is something that I wanted to try.


I have a rule in life...

to try ALMOST everything once! there is just some things that no man should ever try lmfao!


----------



## KasparGrower (Nov 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have a rule in life...
> 
> to try ALMOST everything once! there is just some things that no man should ever try lmfao!


I agree 100% on that Feels good to be human sometimes


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 17, 2018)

KasparGrower said:


> I got in mind something like Thegermling did in his last post. He said he flipped his ladies recently and I still don't see any tucking so I may go for this route.
> I will still for sure try to take full advantage of my space just by topping and bending since it will skip me one step (the net basically); I know that not always more is better but is something that I wanted to try.


I actually had to lift the screen out of my plants. You can do as I did but remember to keep track of the flip. Most strains stretch for about 3 weeks.I plan on lowering the screen when I have all fems.
Edit I topped them all once.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I actually had to lift the screen out of my plants. You can do as I did but remember to keep track of the flip. Most strains stretch for about 3 weeks.I plan on lowering the screen when I have all fems.


also some strains stretch about 100% it really depends on what u have! I've got a gg4 clone. that I'm told does 100% stretch, so I've made my Scrog with the option to hook a second layer up, if I need it! kinda like fall back plan!

I need another veg light which I won't have for a few weeks so I threw in some foil to make it till them lmfao, I need a 8 bulb t5 that will be at least 3 feet wide and 4ft long, I'll live with 2.5 feet wide still looking for good options, I'm going to veg this monsta for about 2 more months depending on the growth!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 17, 2018)

like this maybe!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 17, 2018)

then I can replace bulbs as I need with the good led bulbs! better light and less cost!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> like this maybe!View attachment 4234858


I use 4000k cobs as my main veg lights. Ive only used fluorescents like once. Sorry for not being able to help.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I use 4000k cobs as my main veg lights. Ive only used fluorescents like once. Sorry for not being able to help.


I would switch to cobs or even qb, but my pockets just won't allow it! maybe one day!


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I would switch to cobs or even qb, but my pockets just won't allow it! maybe one day!


Im telling you dont buy anything save up for christmas or new years, HLG has 20% off everything. I got my $600 dollar light for about $478. 
Wait you have $133? Go here https://cobshop.net/ Good cobs for $130 if you need the light now. If you want a 4k ask the guy by email if he has some. He will hook you up. I would personally wait for the 20% discount over at HLG (that is if they have it this time).


----------



## Avid Grower (Nov 20, 2018)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


Hi , I was wondering if you can tell if I can substitute the coco with Perlite, and what are the fertilizers used in a SCROG system


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 20, 2018)

Howdy, I have a 20" x 3' tent scrog going. This is my second run and I'm pretty satisfied. Recently i have been considering moving into a 2' x 4' or 3' x 3' tent. Could anyone speak to scrog in a 3x3 or 4x4, my concern is that it will be a pia to reach all the way over to the back of the tent. Seems like a longer shallower tent makes more sense. I am legal to flower two plants at a time only so really 2x4 is making the most sense but i'd be interested to hear some experiences with square tents.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 20, 2018)

Avid Grower said:


> Hi , I was wondering if you can tell if I can substitute the coco with Perlite, and what are the fertilizers used in a SCROG system


Ive never grown with just perlite so I cant help you there. Any nutrient system should work.


Zappa66 said:


> Could anyone speak to scrog in a 3x3 or 4x4, my concern is that it will be a pia to reach all the way over to the back of the tent.


Im scrogging in a 4x4 tent right now. It is a pain in the ass to hand water. I built a drip feed system to solve that problem. I used flora flex caps and a long funnel to feed my plants early on. Hope this helps!


----------



## coreywebster (Nov 20, 2018)

Avid Grower said:


> Hi , I was wondering if you can tell if I can substitute the coco with Perlite, and what are the fertilizers used in a SCROG system


Perlite floats.
It can be done though, often thought about trying it myself because I use 100% perlite for cloning.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 20, 2018)

This is my current 2x3. Has a hlg 260w quantum board. 304’s @ 3000k. Got em cranked to 280w at the wall


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 25, 2018)

day 42 flower


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 25, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 42 flower


looking good what strain?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 25, 2018)

WARNING: if you don't like fat girls with diamonds look away
day 40


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 25, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> looking good what strain?


lemon kush the boy who give me cuttings said but ive grown lemon kush before and it doesnt smell as lemony as that does or grow like it did


----------



## Liamp1603 (Nov 25, 2018)

some more pics i forgot to put on


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 25, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> WARNING: if you don't like fat girls with diamonds look away
> day 40


Emeralds my friend, emeralds!

Today my mother and I reset my flower chamber, created a curved SCROG frame and started to lace in the nylon string. We had just enough nylon/cotton cord to do the one direction of the grid, and I will use a yellow nylon string for the other direction. Cue distracting grid coming up.

Have my Skywalker mother split in Twain for this SCROG!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 26, 2018)

JayBio420 said:


> Emeralds my friend, emeralds!
> 
> Today my mother and I reset my flower chamber, created a curved SCROG frame and started to lace in the nylon string. We had just enough nylon/cotton cord to do the one direction of the grid, and I will use a yellow nylon string for the other direction. Cue distracting grid coming up.
> 
> Have my Skywalker mother split in Twain for this SCROG!


yes emeralds good call! I wish I would have thought of that


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 28, 2018)

Week 3 starts tomorrow boys!!! Ive tucked and ziptied whatever branches I could and now I let them do their thing, well, unless it starts to get uneven.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 29, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Week 3 starts tomorrow boys!!! Ive tucked and ziptied whatever branches I could and now I let them do their thing, well, unless it starts to get uneven.View attachment 4240432
> View attachment 4240431


good job that will turn out nice!


----------



## min0r (Nov 29, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> WARNING: if you don't like fat girls with diamonds look away
> day 40


beautiful work.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 30, 2018)

I think maybe I should have flipped sooner... lol! I didn't know what to expect with this new strain I'm growing. Beast bitch (Black D.O.G.) stretched nearly 3 feet.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 30, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I think maybe I should have flipped sooner... lol! I didn't know what to expect with this new strain I'm growing. Beast bitch (Black D.O.G.) stretched nearly 3 feet.


yea for sure...it sure is nice to she what she is capable of though.....great job.....they are happy


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 30, 2018)

min0r said:


> beautiful work.


thank you for the kind words


----------



## tanbor (Dec 2, 2018)

Royal Kush start of week 2 flower. 
Co2, coco, 4 x 600w hps and 2 phillips led light bars
H&G nutes
View attachment 4242227


----------



## led1k (Dec 2, 2018)

tanbor said:


> Royal Kush start of week 2 flower.
> Co2, coco, 4 x 600w hps and 2 phillips led light bars
> H&G nutes
> View attachment 4242227 View attachment 4242231 View attachment 4242232 View attachment 4242233


Very interesting setup. What spectrum are the light bars? On/off times? The closeup of that monster leaf... or *very* small hands is impressive!


----------



## tanbor (Dec 2, 2018)

led1k said:


> Very interesting setup. What spectrum are the light bars? On/off times? The closeup of that monster leaf... or *very* small hands is impressive!


The light bars are combination of red and blue led diods 3.5w each. The main hps are on 12 and 12 and the leds are on 10mins less on the inside hours of 12 and 12, because of timer sync issue. But 12 and 12 to be simple. 
I feed the coco 9 times a day because its co2 enriched. Big first feed two hours after light on, bout 1.5mins then a small 30 second feed every hour on the hour until two hours before the lighs go out. My reservoirs are not in the room with plant. The water being the only real source of oxygen and the room being gassed also the gas changes the ph of the water. Yeah I think the huge leaves come from the super scillica and the co2 or could be the strain as I haven't grown royal kush before.


----------



## tanbor (Dec 3, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> WARNING: if you don't like fat girls with diamonds look away
> day 40


looks really good. How many lights you got, what size and what do you think estimated weight will be?


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 5, 2018)

day 52 flower hopefully not long left to go


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

Liamp1603 said:


> day 52 flower hopefully not long left to go


nice work bro, good job looking frosty..... the smell must just be awesome at this point ….I have six clones of lemon love the stuff....how much longer are you going to let her go?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

tanbor said:


> looks really good. How many lights you got, what size and what do you think estimated weight will be?


Thank you for kind words

I have six 600 to cover the scrog and 2 400 above plants to the right …..im hoping for six pounds


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 6, 2018)

10x10 tent 4 x 1000-watt d e

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrBf3buBbIN/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=t7dzspv9h6fk


----------



## gr865 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Week 3 starts tomorrow boys!!! Ive tucked and ziptied whatever branches I could and now I let them do their thing, well, unless it starts to get uneven.


Is that two plants?
They look very happy, good job my friend!
Keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing how she maintains height.

GR


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> 10x10 tent 4 x 1000-watt d e
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BrBf3buBbIN/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=t7dzspv9h6fk


nice job


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 6, 2018)

Week 3 flower is over boys.
Everythings even so far but wait...
 

A lot of trash inside the bins. I defoliated a bit. Too many leaves can trap humidity between overlapping leaves, no bueno.
The top of the canopy is a different story. The right pocket is missing some colas. LVTK on the left, Mimosa on the right.
The light isnt covering the canopy quiete well. I got 4 atreum boards on the way to get more light in there.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

day 52......why does the end take so long?


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 6, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> day 52......why does the end take so long?
> 
> View attachment 4244757 View attachment 4244758 View attachment 4244759 View attachment 4244760 View attachment 4244762 View attachment 4244763 View attachment 4244764


Gonna be a bountiful harvest eh?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Week 3 flower is over boys.
> Everythings even so far but wait...
> View attachment 4244734
> View attachment 4244735
> ...


Thats turning out beautiful good job on feeding they are a lovely color of green


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 6, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> Thats turning out beautiful good job on feeding they are a lovely color of green


Thanks man. Ill update when I build and plug in my new light.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 6, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> nice work bro, good job looking frosty..... the smell must just be awesome at this point ….I have six clones of lemon love the stuff....how much longer are you going to let her go?


aint really sure theyve gta come down soon ive chopped and dried a few buds and they smoke good but im waoting for the swell to get the most maybe another week max


----------



## exoticcloud (Dec 7, 2018)

I know this is a newbie question but what about scrog vs sog? is there any disadvantage/advantage using it with medium or soil can scrog outperform the sog, I wanted to do perpetual sog, grow mom and take few clones each week and then flower them, Im wondering if scrg can give me the same amount of yield and quality or not
thank you guys


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 8, 2018)

exoticcloud said:


> I know this is a newbie question but what about scrog vs sog? is there any disadvantage/advantage using it with medium or soil can scrog outperform the sog, I wanted to do perpetual sog, grow mom and take few clones each week and then flower them, Im wondering if scrg can give me the same amount of yield and quality or not
> thank you guys


SOG = more plants and faster veg to size before flip


----------



## exoticcloud (Dec 8, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> SOG = more plants and faster veg to size before flip


no advantages during flowering and harvest? except disadvantages with pest management? thank you


----------



## gr865 (Dec 8, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> SOG = more plants and faster veg to size before flip





exoticcloud said:


> no advantages during flowering and harvest? except disadvantages with pest management? thank you


What he is saying is with the SCrog there is a much longer veg time due to the weaving process. With a SOG your veg time is much shorter so the advantage you harvest more often (in a perpetual grow) than you can with a SCrog. 
As far as quality, if your using clones from a quality plant then the same quality will be the same with every harvest.

At least that is what I believe he is saying.

GR


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 8, 2018)

exoticcloud said:


> no advantages during flowering and harvest? except disadvantages with pest management? thank you


Another disadvantage to sog is the plant numbers. Anyone in an illegal state will get fucked with sog if theyre caught. If youre a rebel and dont care about that then sog is the way to go for more yield and faster harvest.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Dec 8, 2018)

chopped down today and wet trimmed some fat nuggets in it im happy with my first scrog attempt


----------



## MileHighMetalHead1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Here's a couple shots from my firat SCROG attempt. 3 weeks in flower today. Stopped tucking a week ago and they arr Still stretching.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 21, 2018)

MileHighMetalHead1 said:


> Here's a couple shots from my firat SCROG attempt. 3 weeks in flower today. Stopped tucking a week ago and they arr Still stretching.


I cant see that you did any tucking from the pics? maybe a lower shot


----------



## Failmore (Dec 21, 2018)

MileHighMetalHead1 said:


> Here's a couple shots from my firat SCROG attempt. 3 weeks in flower today. Stopped tucking a week ago and they arr Still stretching.


That light looks really close to the tops. those tops are going to grow a couple inches more in bud. I hope you have the room that plant is looking huge.


----------



## JayBio420 (Dec 27, 2018)

MileHighMetalHead1 said:


> Here's a couple shots from my firat SCROG attempt. 3 weeks in flower today. Stopped tucking a week ago and they arr Still stretching.


The true skill in SCROG is timing your stretch so it doesn’t do that! Lesson learned for next time!


----------



## MileHighMetalHead1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Failmore said:


> That light looks really close to the tops. those tops are going to grow a couple inches more in bud. I hope you have the room that plant is looking huge.


Had to chop a couple tops that grew into light even after removing yo-yos and hanging the hood from the tent support rods. So yeah they are monsters


----------



## Gwen himself (Dec 27, 2018)

SOG example here, veg time got away from me for this tray. Not to mention 24k stretches and doubles like none other.

Happy Growing

Gwern


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 27, 2018)

Gwen himself said:


> SOG example here, veg time got away from me for this tray. Not to mention 24k stretches and doubles like none other.
> 
> Happy Growing
> 
> Gwern


Nice setup. How do you drain those?


----------



## Gwen himself (Dec 27, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Nice setup. How do you drain those?


 Drain to waste, I have a tote I place under during watering to check run off as well.

Next run will be completely dialed. Adding a tray to hold the run off tote and then I can just pump it out to my yard / garden with the flick of a switch


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

Gwen himself said:


> Drain to waste, I have a tote I place under during watering to check run off as well.
> 
> Next run will be completely dialed. Adding a tray to hold the run off tote and then I can just pump it out to my yard / garden with the flick of a switch


Thats to require a strong pump. Im thinking of doing the same. A 1000gph pump wouldnt cut it right?


----------



## Gwen himself (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Thats to require a strong pump. Im thinking of doing the same. A 1000gph pump wouldnt cut it right?


I’ve been hand watering up until this point using a sump pump, don’t know the GPH off hand though.

I’ll let you know about the 1000 by this weekend hopefully if I can chop my flower room and set up my new irrigation.

I’m hoping since my vertical climb is only 2’ I will be okay. Worst case I go to the hardware store and pick up a little stronger pump.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

Well here i am trying to scrog. Seems like a long process. Im A month in and it feels like i still have so far to go. Maybe i should stop pruning and let them run wild im not sure. Any help would go along ways thanks


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Well here i am trying to scrog. Seems like a long process. Im A month in and it feels like i still have so far to go. Maybe i should stop pruning and let them run wild im not sure. Any help would go along ways thanks
> View attachment 4256273


You can keep defoliating and let them fill in the net. Someone in here, I think it was jay, said that when the net gets like 80% full (I may be wrong about the percents a bit) with indica dominate plants then you flip to flower/ With sativa dominate plants its like 70% (again I might be wrong. Im too lazy to check back in the thread right now) net full then flip.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You can keep defoliating and let them fill in the net. Someone in here, I think it was jay, said that when the net gets like 80% full (I may be wrong about the percents a bit) with indica dominate plants then you flip to flower/ With sativa dominate plants its like 70% (again I might be wrong. Im too lazy to check back in the thread right now) net full then flip.


Man at this rate ill be ready to flip them in june lol im just trying something new. Ill see how the end result is and decide if i do it again


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Man at this rate ill be ready to flip them in june lol im just trying something new. Ill see how the end result is and decide if i do it again


What are you growing in?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> What are you growing in?


Fox farm ocean forest. They are growing out more bushy. Ive been pruning once a week do to so many leaves. It wont get tall just filling in the area i prune


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Fox farm ocean forest. They are growing out more bushy. Ive been pruning once a week do to so many leaves. It wont get tall just filling in the area i prune


Yeah man I ditched soil because of growth rates. I use coco and feed daily and I get fast growth. Soil takes patience. What strains are these? The one on the lower right looks like more sativa dominant. The one on the bottom left looks more indica dominant. I have learned with my current scrog, to keep the plants all the same (For example grow blueberry only and not blueberry, durban poison, strawberry cough, etc. Even plants the same strain stretch and grow more or less than the others. Go here to see what I mean (those plants on that thread are all the same strain btw) https://www.rollitup.org/t/cannaventure-6-lvtk-4x4.980797/page-4


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah man I ditched soil because of growth rates. I use coco and feed daily and I get fast growth. Soil takes patience. What strains are these? The one on the lower right looks like more sativa dominant. The one on the bottom left looks more indica dominant. I have learned with my current scrog, to keep the plants all the same (For example grow blueberry only and not blueberry, durban poison, strawberry cough, etc. Even plants the same strain stretch and grow more or less than the others. Go here to see what I mean (those plants on that thread are all the same strain btw) https://www.rollitup.org/t/cannaventure-6-lvtk-4x4.980797/page-4


Well im growing super lemon haze,strawberry cough, choclope, and Bruce Banner. I guess i could pull the scrog and try again after this one. Now the coco how does that work? Is it easier to work with or more difficult?


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Well im growing super lemon haze,strawberry cough, choclope, and Bruce Banner. I guess i could pull the scrog and try again after this one. Now the coco how does that work? Is it easier to work with or more difficult?


Oh by Ive had my ups and downs when I first started coco. Coco definitely has a learning curve.But now for me smooth sailing. I would suggest to hook up a drip system if you go with coco. I would say its way more difficult for a beginner but if you have someone guiding you whose grown in it then that helps a lot!


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

This is my 4th grow. Im not sure if im up to more struggles at this time. Shit im still learning soil lol


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> This is my 4th grow. Im not sure if im up to more struggles at this time. Shit im still learning soil lol


Yeah man youll have to be patient then. I know one guy who waters his soil mix 3 times a day and he doesnt get any issues. 
Another tip, the scrog net I used was a pvc like yours but it was a 3x3 ish. I used smaller string but I was told that you have to tighten the string until its "Guitar tight" like you flick it and it bounces. I did that and my frame bowed in. I already built a wooden frame one like that of that thread I linked. I also put on water proof finish on it because I will run somewhat high humidity in my new tent. The wooden frames are hellava lot sturdier.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah man youll have to be patient then. I know one guy who waters his soil mix 3 times a day and he doesnt get any issues.
> Another tip, the scrog net I used was a pvc like yours but it was a 3x3 ish. I used smaller string but I was told that you have to tighten the string until its "Guitar tight" like you flick it and it bounces. I did that and my frame bowed in. I already built a wooden frame one like that of that thread I linked. I also put on water proof finish on it because I will run somewhat high humidity in my new tent. The wooden frames are hellava lot sturdier.


I water every other day i give nutrients once a week. I dont smoke pot lol. I grow for my brothers wife who has ms. Its just a hobby but i get worked up if shit takes to long. What lights do u use? I have one quantum board 320, quantum board 260 and a viparspectra 900. I just go off what ppl say and i hear good things about the quantum board led


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 29, 2018)

So my first scrog was a mess
Did a lot wrong
But I learned more
For my second attempt I've already made mistakes and don't even have the seeds I'm scrogging lol

Thats where I messed up.
Have 2 girls in my flower room 
But my flower room is my scrog room.....
I need to veg my barneys beans under the 1k just cause its a lot of hassle otherwise

I digress
My first run I rann3 strains under one large screen 
They all crowded one another and I had issues with rot
Think i have a new plan 

I'm using 5 gallon fabric pots 
Last time i had to just let my run off drop and shop vac it up
This time I am setting my pots inside empty milk crates.
This let's me get all the air flow but now have a stable base. The fabric pots just "melt" to fit a shape so i couldn't put a drip pan under them.
Now I am able to set the crates on top of 2x4's and can slide a cookie sheet under when i water woot!
Also with the crates I built individual screens for each plant this time
I only have 16 inches of play between the top of the pot and the screen but that's an issue for my next run 
Still have to string the screen 
Have screws every think it was inch n a half or every 2 inches. Cant remember 
Looking forward to learning more from this run.
PS.
Havrsted 1lb 9oz off my messed up scrog attempt
looking to double that this run


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 30, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> I water every other day i give nutrients once a week. I dont smoke pot lol. I grow for my brothers wife who has ms. Its just a hobby but i get worked up if shit takes to long. What lights do u use? I have one quantum board 320, quantum board 260 and a viparspectra 900. I just go off what ppl say and i hear good things about the quantum board led


Shit didnt see your reply. I made a diy version of the HLG 550 v2 for way cheaper. 
heres the light in a 4x4 ...
 
Quantum boards are Ok but I think led strips is where its at. More uniform coverage. The company I got these boards is called atreum lighting. They sell a board and heatsink combo for $78 compared to HLGs $95. Atreum lighting is working on a led strip too. So ill hold off buying any strips until then. Hopefully bridgelux releases the new gen 3's by then too. Well see.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 31, 2018)

hey everyone

first timer here, day 41 since seed sprouted.

My initial plan was to scrog this run, have been non stop with LST and topping , bushing them outwards.

The closer i get, the more i second guess what to do lol , concerned that you guys make it look much easier than it really is lol

4x4 tent
600w mh/hps hortilux

What say you scroggers? 
Scrog these girls or let them grow out as they are?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 5, 2019)

we need to get this thread popping again! would love to see what scrog and other projects everyone is working on!

here's my gg4, 4x4 scrog, in a probiotic sip, running 1k hps, and 2 cheapo leds for a better spectrum! today is the start of the 5th day of flower! she should flip and start the stretch any day now!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 5, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> first timer here, day 41 since seed sprouted.
> 
> ...


depends on how long you wanna veg!


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 5, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> depends on how long you wanna veg!



Ya I ended up deciding to just let the Lst run its course for this run.

First grow, keep it as simple as possible and try to get to harvest with healthy plants lol

Next run hopefully I'll be back here with pics


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 5, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> So my first scrog was a mess
> Did a lot wrong
> But I learned more
> For my second attempt I've already made mistakes and don't even have the seeds I'm scrogging lol
> ...


if you don't mind a Lil bit of advice, I'd suggest next time using a lil bit bigger pots, from the looks of the size scrog your running, I think they will be root bound or at least run out of room, before she is really hitting her full potential! just my 2 cents!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 6, 2019)

how yall liking my fat ass lady! lol
gg4 6 day of flower.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how yall liking my fat ass lady! lol
> gg4 6 day of flower.
> View attachment 4260868


Hey bro how long did you veg them?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 6, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Hey bro how long did you veg them?


64 days from the day I received this cut to the day I flipped 12/12

and there's no "them" that's one plant!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 6, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> 64 days from the day I received this cut to the day I flipped 12/12
> 
> and there's no "them" that's one plant!


Well played sir well played she is gorgeous


----------



## Liamp1603 (Jan 10, 2019)

New year new grow  popped and just breaking through the coco 

Royal queen seeds
Royal gorilla 
Special kush #1
Critical


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey guys and gals I need some advice...this is my first scrog and my first rdwc run...I feel like my plant is looking good, but my question is if I have too many tops going...I'm not sure if they are too crowded and if I should lose a few of them 

Strain is blackwater, flipped to 12/12 6 days ago 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

Giddy up said:


> Hey guys and gals I need some advice...this is my first scrog and my first rdwc run...I feel like my plant is looking good, but my question is if I have too many tops going...I'm not sure if they are too crowded and if I should lose a few of them
> 
> Strain is blackwater, flipped to 12/12 6 days ago
> 
> Thanks everyone!


looks good to me! I'd suggest a lil defoil. but that's up to you! I just went ham on mine yesterday! I recommend it in the first two weeks of flower, then no more! but many ppl will argue that, so it's your decision!


----------



## Uzzi (Jan 14, 2019)

Figured I might as well share rather than stalking. This pic was 7 days after 12/12. Might have over run vegetative and definitely put the net too low. Running with it now.


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> looks good to me! I'd suggest a lil defoil. but that's up to you! I just went ham on mine yesterday! I recommend it in the first two weeks of flower, then no more! but many ppl will argue that, so it's your decision!View attachment 4264954


Yes I took everything off under the net a couple days before flip, and I will do a final defol as soon as she quits stretching...don't wanna stress her out until shes done reaching


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how yall liking my fat ass lady! lol
> gg4 6 day of flower.
> View attachment 4260868


Those look like they're stinky already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Giddy up said:


> Hey guys and gals I need some advice...this is my first scrog and my first rdwc run...I feel like my plant is looking good, but my question is if I have too many tops going...I'm not sure if they are too crowded and if I should lose a few of them
> 
> Strain is blackwater, flipped to 12/12 6 days ago
> 
> Thanks everyone!


while you may be limited by space, .......i would get a bigger screen, and run it closer to the plants, looks like a lot of space between the plant and the screen.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while you may be limited by space, .......i would get a bigger screen, and run it closer to the plants, looks like a lot of space between the plant and the screen.


I don't think that's an issue, I could be wrong, but looks to be about the same amount of space that I have! I have zero proof to back it, but I feel they need a good foot at least, if anything just so it's easier to get underneath!

I have noticed with cleaning up the underneath area, I have a lot less of a bug issue to deal with, seems when I don't "lollipop" I always end up with some kinda mites on the lower leafs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't think that's an issue, I could be wrong, but looks to be about the same amount of space that I have! I have zero proof to back it, but I feel they need a good foot at least, if anything just so it's easier to get underneath!
> 
> I have noticed with cleaning up the underneath area, I have a lot less of a bug issue to deal with, seems when I don't "lollipop" I always end up with some kinda mites on the lower leafs.
> View attachment 4265095


his screen is full and it looks like the plant isn't finished stretching yet. he already has at least 6 inches of growth sticking up through the screen....kind of defeating the purpose of the screen. he could use a bigger screen.
as far as height above the plant, you need a reasonable space, but it's dead, non-productive space....why make it bigger than it needs to be? i'd stick around 8 inches personally....then you don't have so much larf to get rid of, it's above the screen turning into buds...look at all the branches he cut off under there, could have left half of them and gotten them producing if the screen was 3 or 4 inches lower


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> his screen is full and it looks like the plant isn't finished stretching yet. he could use a bigger screen. as far as height above the plant, you need a reasonable space, but it's dead, non-productive space....why make it bigger than it needs to be? i'd stick around 8 inches personally....then you don't have so much larf to get rid of, it's above the screen turning into buds...


that's pretty much my goal on what I'm doing, nothing below the net, and 8-12in stalks, with golf ball nugs up and down them!


----------



## Uzzi (Jan 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's pretty much my goal on what I'm doing, nothing below the net, and 8-12in stalks, with golf ball nugs up and down them!


I’ll be keen to see what the produce is. I’m solely for me so don’t need a large amount but am still keel on maximising the area. Will see with the super low SCROG I hope / guess.


----------



## Uzzi (Jan 15, 2019)

Gonna go and bend now.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jan 15, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> we need to get this thread popping again! would love to see what scrog and other projects everyone is working on!
> 
> here's my gg4, 4x4 scrog, in a probiotic sip, running 1k hps, and 2 cheapo leds for a better spectrum! today is the start of the 5th day of flower! she should flip and start the stretch any day now!View attachment 4260088





Greenthumbs256 said:


> we need to get this thread popping again! would love to see what scrog and other projects everyone is working on!
> 
> here's my gg4, 4x4 scrog, in a probiotic sip, running 1k hps, and 2 cheapo leds for a better spectrum! today is the start of the 5th day of flower! she should flip and start the stretch any day now!View attachment 4260088


Great system your running......How far off the ground is your scrog net? When your sip needs water how do you tell? Are you adding Labs, and ferments directly in 
the reservoir?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Great system your running......How far off the ground is your scrog net? When your sip needs water how do you tell? Are you adding Labs, and ferments directly in
> the reservoir?


I would have to measure the net for you, but I believe it's about 20inches above the top of the tote.

here's a link to my journal/experiment/ just what ever thread lol, there a few pages, but some good info if you don't mind reading! but remember I'm still working on this, nothing is set in stone, and the recipie is for sure still changing, so some of the original info on the first page or 2, may have been changed!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/

and here's a link to the sip pot design...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-sip-pot-sub-irrigated-planter.979706/#post-14589325

and as for how to tell when the sip is empty or full, if you look closely at this pic below you will see, a small hose sticking out the bottom and going up, all this is, is basically a grommet with a tube attached. I drilled an extra hole and shoved it in. this way depending what the rez water level is at, I can clearly see from the outside, also if u noticed above that(don't know if you can see it in this pic) but I have an over fill hole, it's basically just a hole, below the inch air gap, that let's the water spill out if it gets too full!


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> his screen is full and it looks like the plant isn't finished stretching yet. he already has at least 6 inches of growth sticking up through the screen....kind of defeating the purpose of the screen. he could use a bigger screen.
> as far as height above the plant, you need a reasonable space, but it's dead, non-productive space....why make it bigger than it needs to be? i'd stick around 8 inches personally....then you don't have so much larf to get rid of, it's above the screen turning into buds...look at all the branches he cut off under there, could have left half of them and gotten them producing if the screen was 3 or 4 inches lower


So let me preface this by saying I'm not trying to argue with you, I honestly live in a place where I don't know any growers so I literally have learned everything from experience or RIU lol. So first things first, I still have 1-2 squares around the perimeter to tuck my chutes into, so I'm actually hoping my plant can even fill the screen...secondly, what do you mean by defeating the purpose of the screen? I thought the point of the screen was to make the canopy level. Last but not least I definitely see what you mean by dropping the screen, I left it that high because I didn't know how sharply I would be able to bend the chutes. Now that I've seen that they seem to handle it just fine I will definitely lower the screen next time. Thanks for your advice and critiques much appreciated!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 15, 2019)

Giddy up said:


> So let me preface this by saying I'm not trying to argue with you, I honestly live in a place where I don't know any growers so I literally have learned everything from experience or RIU lol. So first things first, I still have 1-2 squares around the perimeter to tuck my chutes into, so I'm actually hoping my plant can even fill the screen...secondly, what do you mean by defeating the purpose of the screen? I thought the point of the screen was to make the canopy level. Last but not least I definitely see what you mean by dropping the screen, I left it that high because I didn't know how sharply I would be able to bend the chutes. Now that I've seen that they seem to handle it just fine I will definitely lower the screen next time. Thanks for your advice and critiques much appreciated!


I can second that, I've learned 100% of everything I know from YouTube, RIU, and Google! it's a great thing, when all these older master growers come in and school us! I don't think they will ever know how much they are truly appreciated!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Giddy up said:


> So let me preface this by saying I'm not trying to argue with you, I honestly live in a place where I don't know any growers so I literally have learned everything from experience or RIU lol. So first things first, I still have 1-2 squares around the perimeter to tuck my chutes into, so I'm actually hoping my plant can even fill the screen...secondly, what do you mean by defeating the purpose of the screen? I thought the point of the screen was to make the canopy level. Last but not least I definitely see what you mean by dropping the screen, I left it that high because I didn't know how sharply I would be able to bend the chutes. Now that I've seen that they seem to handle it just fine I will definitely lower the screen next time. Thanks for your advice and critiques much appreciated!


the point of the screen is to open the plant up so as many bud sites as possible get full lighting and grow much fuller and larger than they normally would....at least to me...
so i would use a larger screen, if room permits, to spread the plant out more, exposing more of it to the light.
most of the stuff sticking up in that second picture, i would have tucked into the screen, only a couple of inches at the end of each stem sticking up


----------



## Giddy up (Jan 16, 2019)

Makes sense. I will probably rearrange my room after this first grow, the reason I put the screen so high is because my control res is only about two feet away from the plant and I needed to be able to open the lid...next time I will try to center the plant so that I don't have to have my AC, control res and dehumidifier on the same side, that might make some room for a bigger, lower screen. My gf wants me to grow a sativa next time lol so if the blackwater is stretching like this I will definitely need a different strategy with a sativa.


----------



## led1k (Jan 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I would have to measure the net for you, but I believe it's about 20inches above the top of the tote.
> 
> here's a link to my journal/experiment/ just what ever thread lol, there a few pages, but some good info if you don't mind reading! but remember I'm still working on this, nothing is set in stone, and the recipie is for sure still changing, so some of the original info on the first page or 2, may have been changed!
> 
> ...


Any trouble with the small hose growing algae? I love the idea but with my talent(?) for algae I'd be nervous.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> Any trouble with the small hose growing algae? I love the idea but with my talent(?) for algae I'd be nervous.


not when you use em1 in the rez!


----------



## led1k (Jan 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> not when you use em1 in the rez!


So the critters in EM1 out-compete or kill algae?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 17, 2019)

led1k said:


> So the critters in EM1 out-compete or kill algae?


I think it's more than that but yes, em1 is a living thing, and algae will not grow with it


----------



## gr865 (Jan 17, 2019)

They used it in New Orleans after Katrina, sprayed homes and used it in paint to help retard mold.
I used it for years in the golf biz for a number of uses, disease control, pond management, added it to compost that I mixed with greens and tees topdressing. 
It is good stuff. You need to read the books to get a full idea of how and why.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Sorry it’s been so long. Lost a couple loved ones, working on workbench projects and heading back to school, etc etc.

I’m still scrogging in my V shaped SCROG. I had some setbacks related to timing and thrips. Once the thrips were controlled it took awhile for my plants to recover.

I’m scrogging Skywalker OG currently, 1 18 gallon soil/hybrid set up. Have a large Tangie plant that will be flowered next and then another run of Small Tangie pots. 

Today aim going to be practicing cloning. I converted one of my household closets into a cloning chamber, with timer, T5HO lighting and a tray and some.

I have to say my V SCROG has helped a lot in terms of back pain. A lot easier to defoliate something that rises up on the edges! Also.... using the light efficiently, getting the outer vegetation closer to the light.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2019)

sog scrog


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi, here's my first attempt at SCROGing. The bigger plant is Chocolope the smaller one Sour Diesel. The grid is about 8" above the soil line and both plants are about 45 days from seed now. Just a couple of questions:

1. I'm keeping the chocolope canopy pretty squat, but its dense. I can see the moisture between overlapping leaves. 

Should I not tuck fan leaves? It would make the top less dense
Should I defoliate/light prune to open the canopy up at this point?

2. The Choco will swallow the Sour Diesel if I veg too much. Any suggestions on when to flip?


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the point of the screen is to open the plant up so as many bud sites as possible get full lighting and grow much fuller and larger than they normally would....at least to me...
> so i would use a larger screen, if room permits, to spread the plant out more, exposing more of it to the light.
> most of the stuff sticking up in that second picture, i would have tucked into the screen, only a couple of inches at the end of each stem sticking up


Hello, I’ve been following this thread and for the first time, imgrowing my plants using LST to ‘flatten out the canopy’ I have a question, should I now install a trellis net over the tops now or should I let these plants grow out? They are about 6weeks old, topped during week 3 and did LST to the new top shoots. This is what I got... thank you for any help or suggestions.   

I’m using Roots707, Emerald Harvest 3-Part Pro series nutes, Ful-Power, Hydrogezyme, also, lighting is 3 Quantum Boards, 2 3000k and one 4000k. They need to be moved to my flower room but would like to know if it would be worth the time to add a scrog trellis or just let them go. My biggest concern is that since cannabis plants are apical dominant, that the new top shoots from the mains are going to be undernourished and the actual top colas have literally grown about 10” horizontal from center... will they be strong enough to support large colas or am I stuck with having to install a trellis. Much love to all you fellow growers! Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

if you want a scrog, this would be the time....they look ok the way they are,if you're happy with them that way. 
you should actually get them involved with the screen as soon as possible, if you're going to. makes it a lot easier to get them woven into the net if they grow into it, much less chance of breakage


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 31, 2019)

3 [email protected]’s herijuana at about 28 days.


----------



## led1k (Jan 31, 2019)

Zappa66 said:


> 3 [email protected]’s herijuana at about 28 days.
> View attachment 4274168 View attachment 4274169


Amazing canopy! What's underneath and how long did you veg to get that full?


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 31, 2019)

led1k said:


> Amazing canopy! What's underneath and how long did you veg to get that full?


Not super clean under there! Lol. This is a new 2’x4’ tent, ended up being a bit shorter than my old 20”x3’ tent so I had to have the screen lower to the floor than I’m used to. The upshot was I never had the gumption to belly crawl under there and defoliate.

I believe I popped the 3 fem seeds some time end of October beginning of November.

They ended up in ~4-5gal pots not sure exactly how big.

Edit, I think my secret sauce is 1) topping 4-5 times before adding the screen. 2) defoliating the canopy hard at 2-3 week’s flower. 3) tucking through the first week or two of stretch.


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Feb 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you want a scrog, this would be the time....they look ok the way they are,if you're happy with them that way.
> you should actually get them involved with the screen as soon as possible, if you're going to. makes it a lot easier to get them woven into the net if they grow into it, much less chance of breakage


Thank you Roger, this was my first grow utilizing LST and it’s definitely been a more interesting growing experience. I have a question, has anyone ever used LED light nets, (the ones used to wrap Christmas trees, to place over your plants in place of a square framed network of wires or nylon. Whatever you use to make the trellis. Here is a photo of what I’m referring to. A friend of mine turned me into this idea and I just don’t see the intensity of the lights doing anything. I believe my light is strong enough to where it will wash out any ‘red’ that is emitted from these “Net Lights”. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dorje (Feb 20, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry it’s been so long. Lost a couple loved ones, working on workbench projects and heading back to school, etc etc.
> 
> ...


I'm setting up a v screen. ABout 30" wide x 6' long; then a 45 degree slant. Each slanted leg is 16" which makes the total width at the top about 4'. With a 1000w the lumens seem to start dropping off at 15" from the center; so thats when the 45 angle starts. Not sure where to place my 6 plants. Seems like smackdab in the middle then train the branches outward. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Sorry about your losses.


----------



## JayBio420 (Feb 23, 2019)

dorje said:


> I'm setting up a v screen. ABout 30" wide x 6' long; then a 45 degree slant. Each slanted leg is 16" which makes the total width at the top about 4'. With a 1000w the lumens seem to start dropping off at 15" from the center; so thats when the 45 angle starts. Not sure where to place my 6 plants. Seems like smackdab in the middle then train the branches outward. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Sorry about your losses.


I have one huge plant in the middle, and my v is is like yours with a middle and two 45 degree rising slants, and a 600 hps. Place them in a row of 3 long and two deep and train out. Advice i can give is take care of your plants, dont neglect, dont slack, keep airflow excellent and declutter under your canopy early and often. When it gets carried away its 10x harder. Dont overfeed, over or under water. Spend time with your girls and recognize happy, stressed and diseased states. 

As for me, my harvest is in 2 weeks out and Im just watching them plump up and ripen. Expecting 14+ ounces of sticky.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 23, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> I have one huge plant in the middle, and my v is is like yours with a middle and two 45 degree rising slants, and a 600 hps. Place them in a row of 3 long and two deep and train out. Advice i can give is take care of your plants, dont neglect, dont slack, keep airflow excellent and declutter under your canopy early and often. When it gets carried away its 10x harder. Dont overfeed, over or under water. Spend time with your girls and recognize happy, stressed and diseased states.


that's funny, with my method the advice i give is do forget about your plants, and pretend they are not even there! lmfao I come back and see the life thriving!!! I'm dead serious! I swear I'm not being a troll! I'm 100% dead serious! the magic of mother nature and life! I find it funny that we think that we can do a better job then her!


----------



## Steer (Feb 25, 2019)

Which strains work best with SCROG?

SFV, Fire, or Valley Girl OG... Purple Punch and Wedding Cake are the strains I'm interested in running next. Any of those not good for scrog?


----------



## JayBio420 (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's funny, with my method the advice i give is do forget about your plants, and pretend they are not even there! lmfao I come back and see the life thriving!!! I'm dead serious! I swear I'm not being a troll! I'm 100% dead serious! the magic of mother nature and life! I find it funny that we think that we can do a better job then her!


The difference between us, is I don’t believe I am Mother Nature. My
Plants are fed artificial high intensity light, indoors, with an HVAC system, in closets or flowering chambers. I ain’t pretending my method is natural.

But what my method requires is some attention, because to my plants, I am god.

How about you throw the guy some advice instead of popping in to add nothing?


----------



## JayBio420 (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe I should be nice... what I meant to say is SCROG is not a set and forget method. You need to plan, build, train and manicure these set ups, at least until stretch.

In my personal experience, my failings always happen when I neglect to attend my
Cultivation areas for more than a day or two, or forget to clean up and take care of sanitation for more than a week.

That is advice from an amateur (for amateurs) with 15 years light growing experience. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm good, looks like u have it covered! I spend enough time helping others! spent weeks working on a thread to do just that. and I never claimed to be mother nature either. I also don't pretend I can do a better job than her either, like 99% of all growers, it's laughable at best!


----------



## growingforfun (Feb 27, 2019)

I def agree a lot of people mess with their gardens too much.. aside from watering them I hardly mess with them in the scrog. I pull them through the screen 1 or 2 times a week the first 3 weeks of flower, little bit of cleanup under the screen, an just water em. Dont remove leaf mass, dont do much of anything. I'm pretty sloppy, theres clippings all over the floor. Meh. No bugs or mold though so I dont see a problem with it. Nature leaves a mess too.


----------



## JayBio420 (Feb 27, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> I def agree a lot of people mess with their gardens too much.. aside from watering them I hardly mess with them in the scrog. I pull them through the screen 1 or 2 times a week the first 3 weeks of flower, little bit of cleanup under the screen, an just water em. Dont remove leaf mass, dont do much of anything. I'm pretty sloppy, theres clippings all over the floor. Meh. No bugs or mold though so I dont see a problem with it. Nature leaves a mess too.


People reccomending leaving a dirty grow area isn’t helpful for teaching begginers... just because you haven’t gotten bugs doesn’t mean it’s not a best practice.

Best practice is what we should be striving to teach people on this forum.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

^^^^ he's 100% right about that! dirty floors invites pest! 

and just be you think their gone doesn't mean they are! usually they are just hiding and building up their numbers! then they will come back in full force!


----------



## growingforfun (Feb 27, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> People reccomending leaving a dirty grow area isn’t helpful for teaching begginers... just because you haven’t gotten bugs doesn’t mean it’s not a best practice.
> 
> Best practice is what we should be striving to teach people on this forum.


People can do whatever they want, I simply dont care to do any more than I do, I'm too busy. I found 99% of my pest and mold problems ended when I stopped visiting other peoples gardens, accepting clone, or letting people come to my garden. Theres zero mold or pest in my garden right now. Meh seems to be doing just fine to me, somewhere around my 100th cycle so it's more about minimizing my effort at this point instead of some new thing I want to spend all day doing.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> People can do whatever they want, I simply dont care to do any more than I do, I'm too busy. I found 99% of my pest and mold problems ended when I stopped visiting other peoples gardens, accepting clone, or letting people come to my garden. Theres zero mold or pest in my garden right now. Meh seems to be doing just fine to me, somewhere around my 100th cycle so it's more about minimizing my effort at this point instead of some new thing I want to spend all day doing.


that's what I'm all about! keeping it simple! I hurt to much to be able to do the maintenance and amount of work others do! so I've always been looking for a way to do the absolute least amount of work and still have one of the best products. and that's now what I have. I can leave my grow for weeks at a time come back and see her thriving! it's all about letting nature do the work instead of me! and the results don't lie!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

but hey guys, there is no one way to grow great bud! I've seen many many different ways to cone out with an amazing product! it's all about what your prefer, your bank account, and amount of time your willing to invest! for me and my situation this method is best! now I'm sure many other feel that same way! it doesn't mean they or I am wrong! it's all about preference and your individual situations!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

like I'm sure jayboy, prolly grows some amazing bud! I don't know but I don't see why not! to him his method is best, for many reasons! I can't argue that! same for my grow! but bottom line, you need to choose your style of grow based on your needs and what's best for you!!!


----------



## growingforfun (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I'm all about! keeping it simple! I hurt to much to be able to do the maintenance and amount of work others do! so I've always been looking for a way to do the absolute least amount of work and still have one of the best products. and that's now what I have. I can leave my grow for weeks at a time come back and see her thriving! it's all about letting nature do the work instead of me! and the results don't lie!View attachment 4290776 View attachment 4290777 View attachment 4290779


Very nice work beautiful plants.

I run a 5x10 an I can hardly get under the screen, getting older an it's not easy to do the same stuff anymore for as long as I used to. Thankfully I've found ways to make it possible to do less. Not running a intake fan keeps the outside bugs outside, and not bringing in contamination on my clothes helps as well. 
I run soil so I dont get the same ability to leave for days at a time, I have to check them every day but generally I dont have to spend more than 5-10 min watering unless the whole room needs water + veg room needs water.
I want to build a PVC watering system that allows me to open the valve to a specific plant and let a pump do the work but I havent gotten to it yet.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 27, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Very nice work beautiful plants.
> 
> I run a 5x10 an I can hardly get under the screen, getting older an it's not easy to do the same stuff anymore for as long as I used to. Thankfully I've found ways to make it possible to do less. Not running a intake fan keeps the outside bugs outside, and not bringing in contamination on my clothes helps as well.
> I run soil so I dont get the same ability to leave for days at a time, I have to check them every day but generally I dont have to spend more than 5-10 min watering unless the whole room needs water + veg room needs water.
> I want to build a PVC watering system that allows me to open the valve to a specific plant and let a pump do the work but I havent gotten to it yet.


are you organic? or is that important to you???


----------



## growingforfun (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> are you organic? or is that important to you???


No I'm synthetics, but I've done hydro in the past and it was too hit an miss for me. I'd have a phenomenal harvest, truly epic, then the next one everything dies. I flooded my house like 3 times. I had every issue you can think of. The air pumps were so loud you could hear them outside. I just decided I'm a soil guy, it's not for me to mess with hydro anymore. 

Hydro is faster an all that, easier to maintain in a lot of ways an all that but still.

I can get a lb for about 10$ in soil nutrients, and about 25$ in soil. I'll just have to deal with the daily watering by hand until I build my pvc watering system


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 27, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I'm all about! keeping it simple! I hurt to much to be able to do the maintenance and amount of work others do! so I've always been looking for a way to do the absolute least amount of work and still have one of the best products. and that's now what I have. I can leave my grow for weeks at a time come back and see her thriving! it's all about letting nature do the work instead of me! and the results don't lie!View attachment 4290776 View attachment 4290777 View attachment 4290779


Looks awesome


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-probiotic-method.985411/#post-14771796


new thread I'm working on guys! come stop by!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 3, 2019)

[email protected]

 Woodsmantoker~


----------



## NavMan (Mar 3, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


Yeah first time scrogging I'm unsure when th flip? Once the tops fill out the whole canopy or slightly before? My straight all stretch a lot


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey guys, about to build my scrog net for the next run.

Quick question, is there a general consensus on the best sizing for net holes?

i was thinking 2.5" x 2.5" or 3"x3"


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 7, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Hey guys, about to build my scrog net for the next run.
> 
> Quick question, is there a general consensus on the best sizing for net holes?
> 
> i was thinking 2.5" x 2.5" or 3"x3"


3x3 is good, my current screen is 2x4. I've done 4x4 in the past. I think 2x2 is too small.


----------



## diggs99 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 7, 2019)

2x2" works. My preferred screens are 2"x3" indoor, on 2'x2' screens. Howdy folks!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 8, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> 2x2" works. My preferred screens are 2"x3" indoor, on 2'x2' frames.
> Howdy folks!


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 8, 2019)

Why the double post. Honestly wondering why you felt the need to do this.... obviously 2x2 "works" a lot of things "work"


----------



## exxige (Mar 8, 2019)

Asked a bunch of questions in this thread months back before my first grow. Figured I would come back and show the results so far and thank everyone for the help!


----------



## gr865 (Mar 8, 2019)

I am not running a Scrog but I have a similar question that would be ask of a Scrog.
I have a 24 plant SOG, well pseudo SOG, and put up a screen for support. I have a lot of growth below the screen and wondering how much of it I should remove?
Some are going to make ok buds but I am concerned with some of the lower ones.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Mar 8, 2019)

exxige said:


> Asked a bunch of questions in this thread months back before my first grow. Figured I would come back and show the results so far and thank everyone for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4296661
> 
> View attachment 4296662


Nice girlies!

How high is the screen above the pot?
Did u let the plants grow and then fixed the screen or before?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Mar 9, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Why the double post. Honestly wondering why you felt the need to do this.... obviously 2x2 "works" a lot of things "work"


Correction: 2'x2' Frames, not Screens. 
Didnt catch my mistake until the option for edit was no longer an option.


----------



## Zappa66 (Mar 10, 2019)

S a n n ies herijuana. ~450w quantum boards, 2x4, cut at around 60 days. Pheno on the far right was a dog but the other two looked not to bad. Still waiting on final weight but got 6.5z off the left and middle plants (give or take) and the one on the right is still drying.


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Mar 11, 2019)

I've got a defol question. I'm 15 days into 12/12 and I've got a miniature forest goin' on. I've already defoliated, what I would consider to be the most I could do, twice now and 3 days later I'm right back to where I started. I know the veg growth is going to slow and stop soon but I've got very poor airflow throughout the canopy, moisture between leaves, and a lot of bud sites getting shaded. How much am I supposed to be taking off? I have been doing just big leaves and shoots from under the net and lower canopy. Any advice you all could offer will really be appreciated.
My setup basics are:
Dual 315 cmh / 5 site RDWC / 4x4 tent / week 7 of Blue Planet nutrients Elite 3-Part High Yield schedule (all supplements)


----------



## gr865 (Mar 11, 2019)

2WorldsFrog said:


> I've got a defol question. I'm 15 days into 12/12 and I've got a miniature forest goin' on. I've already defoliated, what I would consider to be the most I could do, twice now and 3 days later I'm right back to where I started. I know the veg growth is going to slow and stop soon but I've got very poor airflow throughout the canopy, moisture between leaves, and a lot of bud sites getting shaded. How much am I supposed to be taking off? I have been doing just big leaves and shoots from under the net and lower canopy. Any advice you all could offer will really be appreciated.
> My setup basics are:
> Dual 315 cmh / 5 site RDWC / 4x4 tent / week 7 of Blue Planet nutrients Elite 3-Part High Yield schedule (all supplements)


Day 21 and 42 major defo's, only big fans in between. I am going through the same thing with the growth below the net, not a scrog so unsure what to remove.


----------



## JayBio420 (Mar 11, 2019)

exxige said:


> Asked a bunch of questions in this thread months back before my first grow. Figured I would come back and show the results so far and thank everyone for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4296661
> 
> View attachment 4296662


That looks awesome, what did you end up yielding?


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Mar 11, 2019)

gr865 said:


> Day 21 and 42 major defo's, only big fans in between. I am going through the same thing with the growth below the net, not a scrog so unsure what to remove.


Thanks, I'll stick to that then. I had to get into it today a little just to try and eliminate the moisture between the leaves issue but I'll hold off on anything major for another week. I was thinking that I might try my hand at monster cropping if it gets too crowded.


----------



## NavMan (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm one week into flower with my first scrog, I see why people flip when it's 50 % full lol I flipped at like 70% one week later it's stacked lol but I'm doing the same just taking out big ones then end of week three I'll do a big defol seems to do fine without the scrog so should be similar? Please correct me if I'm wrong also I have just fully stripped from canopy down do get some circulation going, I will upload a picture in a couple hours, seems th be loving life atm


----------



## Rdot03 (Mar 18, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> day 52......why does the end take so long?
> 
> View attachment 4244757 View attachment 4244758 View attachment 4244759 View attachment 4244760 View attachment 4244762 View attachment 4244763 View attachment 4244764


Damn man that looks awesome if I could replicate half of that I'd be happy. How many plants are there


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 19, 2019)

Rdot03 said:


> Damn man that looks awesome if I could replicate half of that I'd be happy. How many plants are there


thanks it was six.... the yield was underwhelming 5lbs

day 26 this round
more plants this time and couple more strains pineapple xpress and lemon haze


----------



## NavMan (Mar 19, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> thanks it was six.... the yield was underwhelming 5lbs
> 
> day 26 this round
> more plants this timeView attachment 4303232 and couple more strains pineapple xpress and lemon hazeView attachment 4303234


Nice bro similar to my set up, excited to see mine at harvest I've got 18 going atm so to see your six pull 5Lb I can't wait what was your time frame? I go 5-6wk veg 8-9 week flower haha


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 20, 2019)

Coming along. 
Day 29 veg. 
4x topped. Twice now.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Mar 30, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> 3x3 is good, my current screen is 2x4. I've done 4x4 in the past. I think 2x2 is too small.


i like 4x4 or even a 5 x5


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## growingforfun (Mar 30, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> i like 4x4 or even a 5 x5


Doesnt 5x5 inch holes seem too large to you? Seems to me like it would be a lot of waisted space but maybe not. I had something like that on a outdoor scrog I did, but that was outdoor an the scale was larger, larger plant larger buds.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 2, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Doesnt 5x5 inch holes seem too large to you? Seems to me like it would be a lot of waisted space but maybe not. I had something like that on a outdoor scrog I did, but that was outdoor an the scale was larger, larger plant larger buds.


I like the 5x5 cause I can really weave my branches through and ya usaully 5x5 is good for the top trellis


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 2, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> I like the 5x5 cause I can really weave my branches through and ya usaully 5x5 is good for the top trellis


Alright I'll see how it works out hopefully. I'm still new to double layer scrog. Seems like a good way to go from my first trial 3 weeks in. 10 years here and still learning.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

You’ll get the hang of it bro just make sure you bend and train your plants them give them two weeks to veg back out and then flower


growingforfun said:


> Alright I'll see how it works out hopefully. I'm still new to double layer scrog. Seems like a good way to go from my first trial 3 weeks in. 10 years here and still learning.


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> You’ll get the hang of it bro just make sure you bend and train your plants them give them two weeks to veg back out and then flower


Eh no time for that I just bend em under the first screen an let em fly right now that room is set on 12/12


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 3, 2019)

Today is day 42. Think I’m gonna flip tonight.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Eh no time for that I just bend em under the first screen an let em fly right now that room is set on 12/12


Word and also if you feal like getting some really nice phenotypic expressions run your light cycle at 11 and 13 it’s a trick I learned from dj short and I won’t flower on anything but 11 and 13 now 11 on 13 of the way dj put it is a lot of strains that grow at the equator have a light cycle of 11 and 13 I did this with my last flower room well worth it


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Word and also if you feal like getting some really nice phenotypic expressions run your light cycle at 11 and 13 it’s a trick I learned from dj short and I won’t flower on anything but 11 and 13 now 11 on 13 of the way dj put it is a lot of strains that grow at the equator have a light cycle of 11 and 13 I did this with my last flower room well worth it


Ya that's actually what my timers are on now as a holdover from my last run that was having a hard time finishing even going 70 days. I personally havent noticed a differance in the end product from 11/13 only a tenancy to finish off


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

growingforfun said:


> Ya that's actually what my timers are on now as a holdover from my last run that was having a hard time finishing even going 70 days. I personally havent noticed a differance in the end product from 11/13 only a tenancy to finish off


Word yea for me it depends on the strain I noticed a bit more resin production on my Rene from house of the great Gardner I still like the 11/13 I bet your good at what you do brother


----------



## growingforfun (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Word yea for me it depends on the strain I noticed a bit more resin production on my Rene from house of the great Gardner I still like the 11/13 I bet your good at what you do brother


I'm alright  deffo learned a lot of my time here that's for sure. I grew for years with standard last and topping before learning about scrog and my first scrog a few years back gave me a lb on a 3x3 screen from a area that normally gave me 8oz. All improvements from there. My best yield from 1 plant scrogged was a few grams shy of 2lbs. Now with double layer scrog I can see why some people are getting the big gpw gains. I didn't get it at first but now I understand the logic


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Word yea for me it depends on the strain I noticed a bit more resin production on my Rene from house of the great Gardner I still like the 11/13 I bet your good at what you do brother





growingforfun said:


> I'm alright  deffo learned a lot of my time here that's for sure. I grew for years with standard last and topping before learning about scrog and my first scrog a few years back gave me a lb on a 3x3 screen from a area that normally gave me 8oz. All improvements from there. My best yield from 1 plant scrogged was a few grams shy of 2lbs. Now with double layer scrog I can see why some people are getting the big gpw gains. I didn't get it at first but now I understand the logic


hell yeah bro I’m waiting on my 48 x 48 x80 tent to get here then I’m building a pvc frame inside the tent


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 5, 2019)

This is my first SCrog but It seems to be going well. Critical Kush and 1 Hawaiian that was orphaned and I couldn't refuse. I'm using a 315 CMH in a 3X3 tent. My ventilation could suck the gold outta my teeth. Thank you all for your blood, sweat, and tears. I'll post more later.


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 11, 2019)

I've been in the stretch for over a week now and have been tucking every day. With 2" X 2" squares most of them are filled. I can't tell yet whether I would have been better off tying or wrapping but I should be happy with what is happening. I can't believe how fast they recover after a tucking round. It seems like in less than an hour I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 16, 2019)

They seem to be filling in nicely. I'm still using GH bottled Nutes because I had loads left over from a LED Pepper grow that I did 7 years ago. That one didn't work half as well as this one has (so far). I've been trimming larger fans that block bud sites and I'm crossing my fingers for a smooth flowering. Ha Ha.


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 17, 2019)

14days since flip.


----------



## icetech (Apr 17, 2019)

Bookush34 said:


> View attachment 4309271


 Damn, using rachets to hang that is a great idea.. i was going to make the same thing but have legs on it... cause stupid


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 17, 2019)

Zappa66 said:


> 3 [email protected]’s herijuana at about 28 days.
> View attachment 4274168 View attachment 4274169


What size is that tent? 4x8?


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bookush34 said:


> 14days since flip.
> View attachment 4319116


We flipped on the same day.


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 17, 2019)

Doofus32 said:


> We flipped on the same day.


What you growing?


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 17, 2019)

I looked up the page further. I seen. Nice grow.


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here are two stumps. These 5gal hempys are growing em good.


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 18, 2019)

Bookush34 said:


> I looked up the page further. I seen. Nice grow.


Thanks. Yours is very nice as well. I still have lots to learn but my last traditional grow went pretty well. I assume they are Kush?


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 18, 2019)

Doofus32 said:


> Thanks. Yours is very nice as well. I still have lots to learn but my last traditional grow went pretty well. I assume they are Kush?


Left is GG#4.
Right is Cali og Kush haze

The GG4 is stretching a bit. The haze is sorter but has that spaced out Sativa look. 

I dunno. Maybe I got the seeds mixed up. Hahaha


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 19, 2019)

I know what you mean. I have 2 indica and a sativa, but right now I don't know which is which.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I'm all about! keeping it simple! I hurt to much to be able to do the maintenance and amount of work others do! so I've always been looking for a way to do the absolute least amount of work and still have one of the best products. and that's now what I have. I can leave my grow for weeks at a time come back and see her thriving! it's all about letting nature do the work instead of me! and the results don't lie!View attachment 4290776 View attachment 4290777 View attachment 4290779


DUDE!!!! your'e McGyver


----------



## Doofus32 (Apr 21, 2019)

Stretch has been over for a few days now. Now the nail biting can begin.


----------



## Doofus32 (May 8, 2019)

New Pics. I'm under a 315 CMH so things are a little slow but coming along nicely. I think I might be due for a defoliation attempt since it's been just over a month and they look a little crowded.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (May 14, 2019)

First SCROG first pic May 1
Next pics May 14
I think flip on the weekend.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2019)

Im back with my second scrog attempt
Still messing up lol
But I have three under screens 
One the screen is right size others screens are either too big or too small lol
I'll get it dialed in eventually


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2019)

Am I putting my screen on too early? The shishkaberry has lots of twisting on all her tops under the strings


----------



## Doofus32 (May 16, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Am I putting my screen on too early? The shishkaberry has lots of twisting on all her tops under the strings


Is there some reason that you don't fill the screens before you flip? I don't think the screen is on too early but they seem a little sparse. You might have waited longer before you flipped.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 16, 2019)

Derp no this time I didn't put them under screens until I put them in 12\<12
Sigh... One day I'll have it figured out
It's simple but I manage to muck it up.
The plant in back left is only two branches tho in her defense 
Also another excuse this is my last run on nutrients 
Got eager to start my next cycle of super soil so just threw them into flower to clear up space in my veg tent.
The plan is to harvest this flower room then put my veg in there under the led 
Those 4 I'm hoping to correctly scrog
They will get about two weeks of 18-6 while under the screens
Still learning 
Thanks for the input bro 
Qny other constructive criticism like that is SO appreciated 
No sarcasm 
My problem is I forget with a 4 month wait between times lol


----------



## Doofus32 (May 19, 2019)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Derp no this time I didn't put them under screens until I put them in 12\<12
> Sigh... One day I'll have it figured out
> It's simple but I manage to muck it up.
> The plant in back left is only two branches tho in her defense
> ...


I'm still fairly new to SCrogging as well, but one thing I did was to install the screen early and leave it on for quite a while before the flip to allow for training/tucking. By doing this you will increase budding sites and use all of the available light for the canopy and allow none to hit the floor. My strains don't stretch much so I went for heavy coverage.


----------



## zypheruk (May 31, 2019)

Tuck it and pull it repeat rinse and enjoy


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 5, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> View attachment 2633909
> 
> Anyone wanna test run one of the units with a journal? Michigan Resident hopefully.


@woodsmantoker do you make those screens?


----------



## kkt3 (Jun 8, 2019)

I’ve got a Maui Waui that has been topped and lst and is outside in a 200 gallon bed of organic soil.

I want to scrog but am unsure as to what time I should put my netting up as I live just north of the 49th in the Kootenays.

Anyone have info on this?


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 8, 2019)

Start training the plant when it's young, tuck all main branches and side branches as they grow and keep going till the net is near full, for sativas 70% / indicas 100%


----------



## kkt3 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks zepheruk. I know all this as I have done a few scrogs inside.

Inside you control the lighting and flip to 12-12 when done vegging. 

What I’m trying to figure out is when veg is done outside and the best time to put the netting up. I’m thinking near the end of July as I live just above the 49th. 

Until then I will continue to lst my Maui.


----------



## Poppingoff (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi guys. I am about to start my second scrog grow. I'm really unhappy with the strains I picked for the last run. They did not take to the screen well at all compared to the yields I got from more traditional methods. Can any of you recommend a nice yielder for the screen? There are so many strains out there! It is hard to choose.


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 16, 2019)

Any hybrid with more sativa dominance say 70% and 30% indica will scrog well and at a good pace to let you tuck and weave as she grows. Any strain will work well it's all down to how long you can veg them really. But it takes time to learn new strains etc.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 20, 2019)

This is my first SCROG at 4 weeks should I defoliate? Anyone have before and after pics of the defoliation?


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am not new to growing but having grown auto's for the past 5 years I am very new to ScROGing and topping. Could anyone please tell me if I am on the right track here? I'm open to any and all constructive criticism.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 21, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @woodsmantoker do you make those screens?


I haven't in some time however, I am meeting with some folks next week about production and commercial use.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 21, 2019)

kkt3 said:


> Thanks zepheruk. I know all this as I have done a few scrogs inside.
> 
> Inside you control the lighting and flip to 12-12 when done vegging.
> 
> ...


Outdoor Training tips: train until nearly full, then allow to fill in vertically. As the flowering begins, be cordial and add an additional trellis for towering colas to be supported by. Secure the frame well and affix the trellis in such a manner that flowers that may not reach the secondary trellis, can be tied up to it. Air flow is important to prevention of fungal issues late, if the canopy becomes dense enough that concerns arise, blow air from below the screen, upward. Leaf blowers restricted with screen or the like, so as to not blow violently work well at drying excess water/dew/foliar applications.

Best of luck folks!


----------



## zypheruk (Jun 23, 2019)

Just a photo to show the bottom shelf of the cabinet.

Dinafem - Blueberrycookies - Day 8 Flower

Dinafem - Purps#1 - Day 16 Flower


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jun 23, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> I haven't in some time however, I am meeting with some folks next week about production and commercial use.


would you mind dm me ?


----------



## Anon25314 (Jul 1, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Just a photo to show the bottom shelf of the cabinet.
> 
> Dinafem - Blueberrycookies - Day 8 Flower
> 
> ...


 would str8 up chicken wire work for a scrog setup? tryna get something that doesn't require a lot of time


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 1, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> would str8 up chicken wire work for a scrog setup? tryna get something that doesn't require a lot of time


I think this might work

https://www.amazon.com/YARDGARD-308350B-Junior-Coated-Welded/dp/B000RZCI30?ref_=Oct_CARAsinC_2231042011_1&pf_rd_p=d089d969-c7e7-5d79-a812-7b72bec1e30e&pf_rd_s=mobile-hybrid-5&pf_rd_t=30901&pf_rd_i=2231042011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=770GR6P8Z2JVTEBA91AW&pf_rd_r=770GR6P8Z2JVTEBA91AW&pf_rd_p=d089d969-c7e7-5d79-a812-7b72bec1e30e


----------



## Anon25314 (Jul 2, 2019)

Big thanks. Would much rather have my plants scroggin in that than str8 up chicken wire


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 2, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Big thanks. Would much rather have my plants scroggin in that than str8 up chicken wire


that's what im using this time works great.


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 2, 2019)

@Anon25314 if you have a look in my diary link provided below in my signature it may be of use to you ref scrogging etc.


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Jul 29, 2019)

HSO - "The New" canopy management for scrog.


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 22, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> Outdoor Training tips: train until nearly full, then allow to fill in vertically. As the flowering begins, be cordial and add an additional trellis for towering colas to be supported by. Secure the frame well and affix the trellis in such a manner that flowers that may not reach the secondary trellis, can be tied up to it. Air flow is important to prevention of fungal issues late, if the canopy becomes dense enough that concerns arise, blow air from below the screen, upward. Leaf blowers restricted with screen or the like, so as to not blow violently work well at drying excess water/dew/foliar applications.
> 
> Best of luck folks!


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 22, 2019)

Logan Burke said:


> Hello everyone, I am not new to growing but having grown auto's for the past 5 years I am very new to ScROGing and topping. Could anyone please tell me if I am on the right track here? I'm open to any and all constructive criticism.
> View attachment 4352734 View attachment 4352735


I'd drop your fan below the canopy to circulate moisture out. Looks good!


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 22, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> This is my first SCROG at 4 weeks should I defoliate? Anyone have before and after pics of the defoliation?View attachment 4352584


Looks like your pH is a little off


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 22, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4383327


Did you defoliate everything under the trellis?


----------



## Logan Burke (Aug 22, 2019)

propertyoftheUS said:


> I'd drop your fan below the canopy to circulate moisture out. Looks good!


Appreciate it buddy, I added a honeywell fan on the floor to help blow air beneath the canopy 24/7, hopefully that's adequate circulation for below the canopy.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 22, 2019)

propertyoftheUS said:


> Did you defoliate everything under the trellis?


Yes I defoliate from the minute the plant reaches its 4th or 6th node. Any sucker shoots I remove early on and let the plant put energy where I want it.
Have a look in my diaries it is all well documented.
Take it easy


----------



## GreenApple (Aug 26, 2019)

woodsmantoker said:


> Outdoor Training tips: train until nearly full, then allow to fill in vertically. As the flowering begins, be cordial and add an additional trellis for towering colas to be supported by. Secure the frame well and affix the trellis in such a manner that flowers that may not reach the secondary trellis, can be tied up to it. Air flow is important to prevention of fungal issues late, if the canopy becomes dense enough that concerns arise, blow air from below the screen, upward. Leaf blowers restricted with screen or the like, so as to not blow violently work well at drying excess water/dew/foliar applications.
> 
> Best of luck folks!


Decided last year on trellis. The care has been easier as last year plants reached 10’+ And grew into each other.


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is a new shot of my little KY secret outdoor scrog, I removed the trellis a week ago just so I could tend to the plants a little easier. They all have kept their shapes really well! The second pic was taken on 8-21-19 with the trellis.


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 10, 2019)

Purple Kush is still stretching


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Sep 10, 2019)

GreenApple said:


> Purple Kush is still stretching


Oh how I wish it were legal here..... Those are some monsters!! What you pull from something that large 5lbs per?


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 10, 2019)

propertyoftheUS said:


> Oh how I wish it were legal here..... Those are some monsters!! What you pull from something that large 5lbs per?


As long as we keep the pest away and weather doesn’t drop an end of season week+ of rain/high humidity. Last year lost many tops to caterpillars. Year before was mold. Proactive as been the game this year. 4-5lbs


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Sep 11, 2019)

Weather forecast here in KY is dry for the next 4-6 weeks thank goodness. Botrytis is no joke once it rears its ugly head, pest aren't so horrid this side of the Mississippi


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Sep 11, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Yes I defoliate from the minute the plant reaches its 4th or 6th node. Any sucker shoots I remove early on and let the plant put energy where I want it.
> Have a look in my diaries it is all well documented.
> Take it easy


 Thanks man. indoor scrog I plan to implement defoliating, had humidity issues last round and I believe that would definitely help fresh air exchanges. I mean a 6" fan should be able to keep up with a 4x4x8 tent, but it wasn't and the higher RH contributed to higher temperature.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Sep 13, 2019)

Should I try to lower the screens more ? Should I do anything different from this picture ? 

Thank you


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 16, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Should I try to lower the screens more ? Should I do anything different from this picture ?
> 
> Thank you[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Sep 17, 2019)

So the tent are actually connected so everything was actually in one tent and then all of a sudden the growth just blew up so I expanded with another tent and just attached them so that the carbon filter would still work and all that. So what I’m hoping is that some of the lower branches will stretch so that I can fill out my screen
Thank you for your response !


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah I'd say if you've recently flipped you should have no problem filling those out


----------



## pooper (Sep 22, 2019)

GreenApple said:


> Purple Kush is still stretching


fatty boom battys. Nice work brotha.


----------



## GreenApple (Sep 22, 2019)

pooper said:


> fatty boom battys. Nice work brotha.



Thanks


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 25, 2019)

There will be 2 x Vertical Scrog Panels in the lower half of my flower cab and two normal horizontal scrogs on the top half.


----------



## Yesyes3000 (Sep 25, 2019)

Any suggestions on what to do at this point on these scrogs ?? They are day 12 into 12&12


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 25, 2019)

Yesyes3000 said:


> Any suggestions on what to do at this point on these scrogs ?? They are day 12 into 12&12


Super crop the tall ones and pull them down level with the others.


----------



## HellValley (Sep 25, 2019)

First time trying scrog. Hoping it turns out well.


----------



## HellValley (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 28, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> would str8 up chicken wire work for a scrog setup? tryna get something that doesn't require a lot of time


 Hole size is of issue, galvanized metal however is another. The galvanizing of chicken fence is to prevent corrosion of the metal. It however, is not what you want in your lungs and unfortunately it doesnt all stay on the metal. Thus, a poor choice in my own opinion. Trying to force foliage through a 1" hole will quickly suggest a different screen choice regardless. 

Best of luck! 
WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 28, 2019)

There are several quite obvious benefits to horizontal trellising, but what is most often misunderstood is the gain from utilizing the plants responce. While the plant is in the virtical position, it is utilizing the physiological structure of the stem to support the weight much like standing a peice of 2"x4"x8' lumber vertically and then baring your weight on top. The structural design of a trees trunk creates a 2x4 that can bare weight most effectively from that vertical position. Taking that same peice of lumber and placing it horizontally, with a securing position at one end and your weight on the other, doesnt support you nearly as well and may break. To compare this to what is occurring in the cannabis plant during flowering, we focus on the processes that are occurring, when, and why. We can see that the plant changes its position not just toward the light (photoropism), but away from gravitational force (gravitropism). This is because the plants responce to relative position is based on direction of light or gravitational force. It recognizes its relative position and adjusts accordingly. In order to do this physiologically, what occurs is a distribution of auxin. Auxin acts like a plant hormone and stimulates a responce quickly. Within a short time, the plant will reposition itself to be "correctly positioned" to either catch light, or bare weight on the stems vertically. That said, to take advantage of this, we keep the plant in a relative horizontal position during vegetative growth. The responce is increased growth rate and bulking of structural bodies. During flower however, we utilize the plants stem structure in the vertical position, to bare the weight of developing flower as opposed to allowing the plant to continue to spend energy repositioning and bulking stalk/stem to support weight. So in closing, if the branch of a developing flower is not in a vertical position, the responce will be to increase the structure that supports it. If the flowers stem is vertical however, available nutrients are utilized by the plant to produce flower as apposed to structural stability.
During the plants set time frame of flowering, I want all of its energy being spent producing that which is what I am interested in harvesting. (I.e. I am focused on growing flowers during the photo period, not stems).

Be well and Scrog on, good people!
WMT~


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 29, 2019)

hey fellow scroggers, check out my latest outdoor monster scrog.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 29, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> hey fellow scroggers, check out my latest outdoor monster scrog.
> View attachment 4401489 View attachment 4401490 View attachment 4401491 View attachment 4401492
> View attachment 4401494 View attachment 4401495 View attachment 4401496 View attachment 4401497


Beautiful plant my friend, however, arguably not "scrog" methodology used. Trellising cannabis or Low stress Training cannabis is not the same as Scrog however they are techniques used to achieve Scrog. The acronym is a bit misleading possibly. Never the less, you are on target with producing healthy cannabis and thus I challenge you to a Scrog of proper measure! 

~ WMT


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 29, 2019)

YouTube turned the meaning of a scrog into a basic plant support years ago. Everything a gardener has done for 100's of years is all a new idea in the world of the younger generation who will swear blind they created this method that method and then call it the gml show or something even more retarded.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 29, 2019)

I used the basic scrog technique to achieve an advanced support system for a monster plant.


----------



## growingforfun (Sep 29, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> I used the basic scrog technique to achieve an advanced support system for a monster plant.


Yes this is a form of outdoor scrog. 

The sun is powerful enough that a flat plane is not required as in indoor growing. 


What you did uses all the elements of a scrog with the screen above, then you let it grow threw it and continue into a larger bush. Good work!


I've done a more regular scrog out doors where its placed in flower to make a flat 5x5 scrog, but I think your is better.


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 6, 2019)

Not the most even canopy by a long shot but it will do fine.


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 14, 2019)

How many individual scrog sets can one fit into a 4x4 space using 1/2”CPVC and 5-gal containers? Just estimates if any one has experience with this type.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2019)

SK1/ABB said:


> How many individual scrog sets can one fit into a 4x4 space using 1/2”CPVC and 5-gal containers? Just estimates if any one has experience with this type.


1


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2019)

seriously...4x4 isn't that big, and you're trying to spread a plant out as much as possible...if you aren't using at least 3X3 screens, you're wasting your time and space


----------



## SK1/ABB (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok you know you dont have to be a prick about a simple question I mean what the hell man? No shit a 4x4 space isn’t big. Just never mind. Fucking assholes i swear. You all think you’re so high and mighty anf better than everybody and can be an asshole when someone asks a simple question. My apologies if the question wasn’t up to your superiority complex that you “professional “ growers have. My bad. Did realize you were better than everybody like subfool thinks he is. Assholes


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 19, 2019)

Do 4 X at 1.8 ft square that will leave some wriggle room to move them about. Not a stupid question either.


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 23, 2019)

My first scrog. GSC


----------



## Birdrussell (Nov 23, 2019)

I got this girl manifoldlded, and all scroged out.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 8, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> hey fellow scroggers, check out my latest outdoor monster scrog.
> View attachment 4401489 View attachment 4401490 View attachment 4401491 View attachment 4401492 View attachment 4401494 View attachment 4401495 View attachment 4401496 View attachment 4401497


How did she turn out


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 9, 2019)

Here goes an update of my scrog. I wanted to scrog again but instead opted for spreading the plant out with some jute.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 10, 2019)

six weeks in..

scrog on


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 11, 2019)

So ummmm just a quick question

We used to do big scrogs back in the day like 05~
Back then everyone used basically the same 6x6 squares trellis, but now I cant find anyone posting shit from a 6x6 square scrog :/

Does nobody uses 6 inch nets anymore?
is this just a natural thing where noobies just started using 3.5s and it became the standard?
Or it was just what was around?
Or is 3.5 considered better now for a good reason?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 11, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> So ummmm just a quick question
> 
> We used to do big scrogs back in the day like 05~
> Back then everyone used basically the same 6x6 squares trellis, but now I cant find anyone posting shit from a 6x6 square scrog :/
> ...


Six in is way to large for my application and trellis netting is weak and flimsy....I use it on the top for a little extra support(photo directly above) fencing is rigid ...is it a natural thing that noobies started to doing that became standard, no people experimenting to find better ways... not being complacent ...is 3.5 better of course that is an opinion it is what works best for the user


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 11, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> Six in is way to large for my application and trellis netting is weak and flimsy....I use it on the top for a little extra support(photo directly above) fencing is rigid ...is it a natural thing that noobies started to doing that became standard, no people experimenting to find better ways... not being complacent ...is 3.5 better of course that is an opinion it is what works best for the user


I see,
people used to use 2x2 and 3x3 squares, and we all switched to 6x6 just because of the results were pretty clear so i was wondering if there was a specific reason everyone switched back to the smaller squares.

from what i have seen maybe its just due to smaller plants being grown?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 12, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> I see,
> people used to use 2x2 and 3x3 squares, and we all switched to 6x6 just because of the results were pretty clear so i was wondering if there was a specific reason everyone switched back to the smaller squares.
> 
> from what i have seen maybe its just due to smaller plants being grown?


you said the results were pretty clear what do you mean by that....if your implying that the size of the holes in the screen affect the quality of a plant …...your crazy


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 12, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> you said the results were pretty clear what do you mean by that....if your implying that the size of the holes in the screen affect the quality of a plant …...your crazy


hmm "my crazy"... never thought about it like that... 
your bitchiness sure doesnt make me want to answer your question 

and the size of the holes directly effect your ability to weave the plant properly
maybe you guys have small hands?

but if you are happy with your yeilds and your noncomplacence by all means keep going


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> hmm "my crazy"... never thought about it like that...
> your bitchiness sure doesnt make me want to answer your question
> 
> and the size of the holes directly effect your ability to weave the plant properly
> ...




You come off as pompous and say ridicules things to support your ego....i before e accept after c......by all means keep going


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> You come off as pompous and say ridicules things to support your ego....i before e accept after c......by all means keep going


ya me and everyone else who knows how to grow 
i mostly just came to see if everyone was right about all the fourms being dummy echos and guessssss what lol

1 bud site per sq lol


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 13, 2019)

Lord Bonkey said:


> ya me and everyone else who knows how to grow
> i mostly just came to see if everyone was right about all the fourms being dummy echos and guessssss what lol
> 
> 1 bud site per sq lol


You have any evidence to back up your claims...or are you just going to continue with ad hominem insults??


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 13, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> You have any evidence to back up your claims...or are you just going to continue with ad hominem insults??


sure I can, and i promise will the very second you learn what ad hominem means lol
insults lol


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 16, 2019)

One plant in 4x4 tent. Adam's OG clone only strain. Under 600 watt hps. Day 15 of flower. Coco dtw. I'm still working on perfecting the scrog technique, but I'm getting better with every harvest.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 18, 2019)

Hydrowannabe said:


> One plant in 4x4 tent. Adam's OG clone only strain. Under 600 watt hps. Day 15 of flower. Coco dtw. I'm still working on perfecting the scrog technique, but I'm getting better with every harvest.


im not the most experienced at scrogging so I do have a question. This was my mother plant that Im scrogging, so there are a lot of branches and tops. I lollipopped in veg, but I feel the canopy is to crowded. would if be helpful to trim away the weak tops to expose more room for the more dominant/thicker tops when the buds get larger. this is not about redirecting energy (although that may be a bonus), just about trying to make more room and avoid powdery mildew etc. I dont want to do it if it would be unbeneficial. sorry for my shit explanation.


----------



## Powertech (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice to see some posts not written by some bickering child. Let’s get this thread back on track with some actual cannabis please! Current grow, only second but I’m having fun!


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 19, 2019)

Powertech said:


> Nice to see some posts not written by some bickering child


XD


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 20, 2019)

Hydrowannabe said:


> im not the most experienced at scrogging so I do have a question. This was my mother plant that Im scrogging, so there are a lot of branches and tops. I lollipopped in veg, but I feel the canopy is to crowded. would if be helpful to trim away the weak tops to expose more room for the more dominant/thicker tops when the buds get larger. this is not about redirecting energy (although that may be a bonus), just about trying to make more room and avoid powdery mildew etc. I dont want to do it if it would be unbeneficial. sorry for my shit explanation.


It looks good bro I personaly would leave it.....good job Do you have dehumidifier?


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 21, 2019)

onegreenthumb said:


> It looks good bro I personaly would leave it.....good job Do you have dehumidifier?


thanks man. I've been doing a little trimming/pruning everyday for better airflow. And yea, I have a 70 pint dehumidifier that works great. A good dehumidifier and a wet vac make life a little easier. I think all growers should consider those those


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 21, 2019)

Hydrowannabe said:


> thanks man. I've been doing a little trimming/pruning everyday for better airflow. And yea, I have a 70 pint dehumidifier that works great. A good dehumidifier and a wet vac make life a little easier. I think all growers should consider those those


Yes I agree especially if there are more than a couple plants ...my scrog canopy is thick as well and I have never had a mold issue.....dehumidifier good air circulation and no pests no problems


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 21, 2019)

Tangie just flipped today.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 21, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Tangie just flipped today.
> View attachment 4440813


how do you like those small holes compared to larger ones in the scrog net? it looks like it would be a pain in the ass, but i might not be seeing the upside to it.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 21, 2019)

Hydrowannabe said:


> how do you like those small holes compared to larger ones in the scrog net? it looks like it would be a pain in the ass, but i might not be seeing the upside to it.


Im in a tiny tent. 2x2. I have just been reaching under and moving things around.
If anything its easier to spread the plant out with the smaller holes. Dont need as much height before i pull them back under if that makes any sense.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 21, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Im in a tiny tent. 2x2. I have just been reaching under and moving things around.
> If anything its easier to spread the plant out with the smaller holes. Dont need as much height before i pull them back under if that makes any sense.


Yea that does make sense about the height thing. As in, you dont have to wait for the plant to stretch as far to reach the other square. Good stuff!


----------



## Anon25314 (Dec 27, 2019)

Is this a SCROG?


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 27, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Is this a SCROG?


your thinking is in the right direction. That space almost looks too small to get any benefits from scrogging. other training techniques would probably suit your situation better (LST). this is just my opinion


----------



## Powertech (Dec 27, 2019)

2 weeks since switching to 12/12. Started at the screen. Not as much a ScrOG as it is a ShLOG (ShitLoadOfGreen).


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 27, 2019)

Powertech said:


> 2 weeks since switching to 12/12. Started at the screen. Not as much a ScrOG as it is a ShLOG (ShitLoadOfGreen).


my scrog attempts get like that too, reminding me that I need to get another one of those bungee cord scrog nets for support until i learn to keep the tops from stretching to much past the first net. its that or using bamboo stakes for me. looks like you could benefit from a second supportive netting also. things look healthy and happy!


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 27, 2019)

Powertech said:


> 2 weeks since switching to 12/12. Started at the screen. Not as much a ScrOG as it is a ShLOG (ShitLoadOfGreen).


Looks awesome! no wasted space there.

Im at 6 days since the flip and will be out of places to tuck pretty soon.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 27, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Looks awesome! no wasted space there.
> 
> Im at 6 days since the flip and will be out of places to tuck pretty soon.
> View attachment 4444064


looks great!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 27, 2019)

Anon25314 said:


> Is this a SCROG?


Just weave the plant through the screen till it fills all the holes.


----------



## Powertech (Dec 27, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Looks awesome! no wasted space there.
> 
> Im at 6 days since the flip and will be out of places to tuck pretty soon.
> View attachment 4444064


Thank you. Yours is looking great! Looks like you flipped at the right time, I waited a bit long.


----------



## Backyard_Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

My first attempt at indoor. GsC under a 1000k hps in a cool tube. Soil, worm tea, 4x4x6.5 room inside my unheated shop on Vancouver Island, Canada. Good day eh. 
Started from seed and vegged under a 50W led from costco for 4 weeks then out under the hps dimmed to 600. 
Anything but smooth on my rooms first grow but they are truckin along.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 4, 2020)

Backyard_Farmer said:


> My first attempt at indoor. GsC under a 1000k hps in a cool tube. Soil, worm tea, 4x4x6.5 room inside my unheated shop on Vancouver Island, Canada. Good day eh.
> Started from seed and vegged under a 50W led from costco for 4 weeks then out under the hps dimmed to 600.
> Anything but smooth on my rooms first grow but they are truckin along.


I'm hoping the one you have in the bag does the best! Is it breathable or plastic lined?


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Screen is pretty much full. Plant on the right is growing a bit slower than the other.
Just gunna let them do their own thing from here on out.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Jan 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Screen is pretty much full. Plant on the right is growing a bit slower than the other.
> Just gunna let them do their own thing from here on out.
> View attachment 4449637


That came out nice! I had my doubts about those small spaces, but it worked out nicely


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hydrowannabe said:


> That came out nice! I had my doubts about those small spaces, but it worked out nicely


Thanks @Hydrowannabe
First scrog in this tent, before i only had room for a single plant, but this growth difference between the two has me thinking i'll do a single next time, even with the extra space.
Hoping this doesnt go sideways on me, but it does look promising so far.

Got the chicken wire idea from https://www.rollitup.org/t/pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed-to-harvest.344359/
If i even get half what he got i will be happy


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Jan 4, 2020)

I wouldn't have guessed that was your first scrog. And I think you are right to want to just grow a single plant under scrog next grow, even with the extra space. My last harvest, I experimented with two plants under a scrog and didnt like it as much as one plant under a scrog (I'm in a tent too). I'll have to check that thread out. My first scrog was nowhere near that nice looking


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Jan 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Thanks @Hydrowannabe
> First scrog in this tent, before i only had room for a single plant, but this growth difference between the two has me thinking i'll do a single next time, even with the extra space.
> Hoping this doesnt go sideways on me, but it does look promising so far.
> 
> ...


I just check out that thread. Damn that was a beautiful last pic of his canopy before he chopped. It was those disco balls that made the buds so nice and the canopy so even.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hydrowannabe said:


> I just check out that thread. Damn that was a beautiful last pic of his canopy before he chopped. It was those disco balls that made the buds so nice and the canopy so even.


It is a bit ridiculous


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Jan 4, 2020)

Whoops that wasnt the op's pic. But all those pics in that thread are crazy good scrogs


----------



## Backyard_Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Powertech said:


> I'm hoping the one you have in the bag does the best! Is it breathable or plastic lined?


Just 2 shopping bags doubled up, no liner. it does ok but its a diffrent strain nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 4, 2020)

Backyard_Farmer said:


> Just 2 shopping bags doubled up, no liner. it does ok but its a diffrent strain nothing to compare it to.


Nice, probably works just like a normal fabric pot. I still want to see do great things!


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 16, 2020)

Been a few weeks... 4 since the flip, still stretching.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 16, 2020)

Hell why not, who wants to see a bunch of hermies? ….....Damnit


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 17, 2020)

Heres my scrog 
800mm x 800mm
Got a hlg 550 over her
Big bud x white widow.

Question:
Does this strain stretch much


----------



## Powertech (Jan 17, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Heres my scrog
> 800mm x 800mm
> Got a hlg 550 over her
> Big bud x white widow.
> ...


Not sure, but have you used that light in that space before? Seems like about twice the amount you need


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 17, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Not sure, but have you used that light in that space before? Seems like about twice the amount you need


Nope its pretty fkn warm in there


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

Big Buddha Cheese Monster Crop grow.

Did this on a lazy susan, could turn it 180 degrees to work on the plant.


Starting to train the plant to the screen.

Day before trim


Trim and tie down, give it one week and flip to 12/12



One week


Just prior to harvest.


What a tangled web we weave!


Not sure this is considered a SCrog, I did not weave just tied the plant to the screen.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Big Buddha Cheese Monster Crop grow.
> 
> Did this on a lazy susan, could turn it 180 degrees to work on the plant.
> View attachment 4459246View attachment 4459247
> ...


There is a screen you used to make it all flower at the same level and you filled it in very well! Id say that was one very nice scrog


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Big Buddha Cheese Monster Crop grow.
> 
> Did this on a lazy susan, could turn it 180 degrees to work on the plant.
> View attachment 4459246View attachment 4459247
> ...


Ive never ever seen anyone strip the plant of leaves like that what did you end up yeilding.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Ive never ever seen anyonecstrip the plant of leaves like that what did you end up yeilding.


\

18.8 zips of jared cured smokable buds and 4 plus of untrimmed undergrowth that went directly into making FECO.
That is better than I expected after I did that heavy of a trim, but just look at how it recovered just after one week. Not bad for one plant but would not go it again too much work for the yield, I am use to getting 24 to 28 zips per run, either vertical or horizontal runs.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> \
> 
> 18.8 zips of jared cured smokable buds and 4 plus of untrimmed undergrowth that went directly into making FECO.
> That is better than I expected after I did that heavy of a trim, but just look at how it recovered just after one week. Not bad for one plant but would not go it again too much work for the yield, I am use to getting 24 to 28 zips per run, either vertical or horizontal runs.


What sorta lights did you run an how big was your space,
Im impressed.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

4 x 4, two 315W Nanolux, grown horizontal, majority of my grows are vertical.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> 4 x 4, two 315W Nanolux, grown horizontal, majority of my grows are vertical.View attachment 4459478View attachment 4459479View attachment 4459480


What strain i cant belive you got that much dont even look that big.

Ive run the cmh before 2, 315s
I didt like the
way the buds looked.
So grow with a 600w hps and 315w cmh
On a large ajusta wing.

Then i have a doubled ended 1000watt hps
Solis tek ballast.
In a 4x4.
Then i have that scrog setup







JZS147. 2000 watts over 3 tents


Nice thread & when I've got more time I'm gonna do an in depth going over & if cool ask a question or two about some of your lighting as one of my 3x3 tents is a bit weak on light & somewhere up the road I'm gonna have to make a decision



www.rollitup.org






Check my setup out


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Big Buddha Cheese Monster Crop grow.
> 
> Did this on a lazy susan, could turn it 180 degrees to work on the plant.
> View attachment 4459246View attachment 4459247
> ...


I zip tie mine down as well ...it makes it easy for me to move them just were I want...good job


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> What strain i cant belive you got that much dont even look that big.
> 
> Ive run the cmh before 2, 315s
> I didt like the
> ...


Barneys Farm LSD, ran it in a vertical grow


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I zip tie mine down as well ...it makes it easy for me to move them just were I want...good job


Thanks man,

I use Jumbo hobby pipe cleaners and never bind them tight.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I zip tie mine down as well ...it makes it easy for me to move them just were I want...good job


How tight do ya do zip ties.
I use em for everything.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

This is the front side, side shot and back side of one of the plants in my vertical grows.
This was my spring 18' Vertical grow.




The back side, you can see how loosely I bind the branches.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> How tight do ya do zip ties.
> I use em for everything.


I usually leave about enough clearance for the branch to double in size I guess, but it really depends on the stress of the branch, I dont leave to much room


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I usually leave about enough clearance for the branch to double in size I guess, but it really depends on the stress of the branch, I dont leave to much roomView attachment 4459580View attachment 4459581


Awesome man thats a really good idea the way you do it what sort of yeild do you get.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I usually leave about enough clearance for the branch to double in size I guess, but it really depends on the stress of the branch, I dont leave to much roomView attachment 4459580View attachment 4459581View attachment 4459582View attachment 4459583



Seeing if I have this straight, pic 327 was taken just before you tied everything down and 328 is right after?
I do like the looks of that. 

I will be removing the plants from the tent on Wed for the 21 day of 12/12 trim and tie back. It is so time for this, they are damn near out of control leaf wise.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Awesome man tgats a really good idea the way you do it what sort of yeild do you get.


I have been doing everything I can to break 6 lbs, but I cant seem to do that.... so usually between 5 and 6


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Seeing if I have this straight, pic 327 was taken just before you tied everything down and 328 is right after?
> I do like the looks of that.
> 
> I will be removing the plants from the tent on Wed for the 21 day of 12/12 trim and tie back. It is so time for this, they are damn near out of control leaf wise.


Yea I let them grow through then zip tie and tuck them into place


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Yea I let them grow through then zip tie and tuck them into place


5 or 6 p nice 
What size grow area an lights do you use.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> 5 or 6 p nice
> What size grow area an lights do you use.


That is the corner and it is a 5x10 foot 3 600 sit above it, but it also receives a lot of extra light.. the room has 6-600 and 3-400


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I usually leave about enough clearance for the branch to double in size I guess, but it really depends on the stress of the branch, I dont leave to much roomView attachment 4459580View attachment 4459581View attachment 4459582View attachment 4459583


This is how many plants? I think I count 12
What is the time span between each photo. And you say that is a 5x10 screen.
Sorry but this is the best series of photos I have seen, and want my assistant to see it as he grows horizontal scrog and I grow vertical scrog.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> This is how many plants? I think I count 12
> What is the time span between each photo. And you say that is a 5x10 screen.
> Sorry but this is the best series of photos I have seen, and want my assistant to see it as he grows horizontal scrog and I grow vertical scrog.


six plant in 25 gallon pots...This run I have spaced them out further six in 80 sq ft instead of the 50 it should yield more with the space..... photo are day one day two and day 5


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> That is the corner and it is a 5x10 foot 3 600 sit above it, but it also receives a lot of extra light.. the room has 6-600 and 3-400


Damn nice one.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Damn nice one.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 18, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> View attachment 4459604


Damn very nice grow mate.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 19, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Damn very nice grow mate.


thany you I have been working my ass off to try and get better harvests


----------



## Backyard_Farmer (Jan 23, 2020)

2 GSC and one columbian superman under 1k hps in a 4x4 room built inside a unheated workshop on Vancouver Island BC. 
Much love from Canada.


----------



## Backyard_Farmer (Jan 25, 2020)

4 weeks of flower.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 25, 2020)

My new 3’x8’ screen, stray fox’s chem triangle and big worms icy hot x mighty freeze


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 25, 2020)

Week 5 down.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey all!... on our 4th run here. we tried a net for the first time last grow, but it was more for support than anything. Currently ending week 4 of veg with clones. When would be the best time to set up the net to the tops of the plants? We plan on a 6-8 week veg. I've heard alot of conflicting opinions on the timing to set the net up. Thanks in advance!
This was our last run.... https://www.rollitup.org/t/compound-hqs-3rd-run.994610/page-3#post-15192710


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 25, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Hey all!... on our 4th run here. we tried a net for the first time last grow, but it was more for support than anything. Currently ending week 4 of veg with clones. When would be the best time to set up the net to the tops of the plants? We plan on a 6-8 week veg. I've heard alot of conflicting opinions on the timing to set the net up. Thanks in advance!


I did 8 weeks of veg total. Last 2 weeks of veg time, screen was added. Stretch filled the remaining space in the first couple weeks of 12/12.
One topping for 4 mains early in veg


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I did 8 weeks of veg total. Last 2 weeks of veg time, screen was added. Stretch filled the remaining space in the first couple weeks of 12/12.
> One topping for 4 mains early in veg


Thank you sir!


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 25, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thank you sir!


This is my first shot at it, so alot of luck with the timing. If i were to do it again i would do a single plant in the same space with alittle more time under the screen.
That screen is 2'x2.5'


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> This is my first shot at it, so alot of luck with the timing. If i were to do it again i would do a single plant in the same space with alittle more time under the screen.
> That screen is 2'x2.5'


We are running 96 this time, last run was 121. We have 3, 20x4ft roller trays. Got a feeling it's going to be alot of maintenance. But this is all we do, so I guess we got the time.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 25, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We are running 96 this time, last run was 121. We have 3, 20x4ft roller trays. Got a feeling it's going to be alot of maintenance. But this is all we do, so I guess we got the time.


Cant even imagine! Guessing you have some sort of autowatering or are in hydro. 
My back hurts just thinking about it


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow that’s going to be a tone of work! Could probably increase your uniformity and perhaps yield. But having read your grow log I don’t think yield is a problem!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Wow that’s going to be a tone of work! Could probably increase your uniformity and perhaps yield. But having read your grow log I don’t think yield is a problem!


I think the main reason I'm interested in this method is an easier harvest. We have alot of lowers that never develop into much... fluffy airy buds below. We have taken the top colas, and let the secondaries cook for another 2 weeks, but alot of material is not sellable too dispensaries, and we end up sending it to processors. Ideally, we'd like to be able to just harvest everything above the net, and not mess with all that stuff that never amounts to much. I would like to see 10 lbs per tray of good dense product. With the first 3 runs, we have been getting a little over 6 lbs per tray of dry bud ready for market.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 25, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Cant even imagine! Guessing you have some sort of autowatering or are in hydro.
> My back hurts just thinking about it


Nope.. we are in soil and water by hand every day. Some days we go through 50 gallons, other days 125 gallons.


----------



## jzs147 (Jan 31, 2020)

Got these 2 tents going.
Might try just cable tieing the first pic lot down when they grow through like ol mate did.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 1, 2020)

Howdy folks!

Thanks kindly to all of you that are contributing graciously, you are appreciated. It is inspiring to me that this thread continues to be support and camaraderie for everyone involved. Gratitude!

Training protocols vary based on a number of things including goals. There is no right or wrong way. There may be more efficient ways of achieving a said goal, however the greatest achievement is education. As scroggers, we are trellising students. Thank you for all of the lessons, suggestions, projects, and discovery. I am more educated now than ever before, and excited about the path moving forward. There was a time I was quite sure I may not see this page. It is a wonderful feeling and I have you all to be thankful for. Now carry on and get flat!

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 1, 2020)

Week 7


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 1, 2020)

R.I.P. Subcool

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 1, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> R.I.P. Subcool
> 
> Woodsmantoker~


Really? I hadnt heard.
He had a tough run of luck but deceased....


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Week 7
> View attachment 4469325


What strain mate looks good


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 2, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> What strain mate looks good


Tangie


----------



## wizardof0z (Feb 4, 2020)

i always have trouble finding the right time to flip to 12/12. do i wait till scrog is FULL and plants are touching or do i flip a bit earlier 70% full and still space between plants?


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 5, 2020)

In little over 2 weeks she will have been in veg for 5 months .. cant wait to flip the switch - FS/STELTHY


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> i always have trouble finding the right time to flip to 12/12. do i wait till scrog is FULL and plants are touching or do i flip a bit earlier 70% full and still space between plants?


Cannabis plants can triple in size during flowering, however this does not apply to all strains and or phenotypes. The best advice I have for nailing down stretch and timing, is to cycle the given plant type to learn its intricacy before setting the rules for a given cultivar. In the event that you only run it once, giving space means a bit of safety. Crowded, means a bit of pruning required later, possibly.


wizardof0z said:


> i always have trouble finding the right time to flip to 12/12. do i wait till scrog is FULL and plants are touching or do i flip a bit earlier 70% full and still space between plants?


At scale, If possible, test run new genetics to learn the best answers to those questions before guessing on a full garden. Phenotypic variations will complicate the process if the choice of timing results in unexpected outcomes. As a rule, I like to fill the space, then flip. Personally, I am happier removing density then wishing for more. Granted, its also helpful to be able to judge potential problematic canopy density from experience, so I stress learning your crop before relying on your trellising skills to improve it.

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4472771View attachment 4472772View attachment 4472774
> 
> In little over 2 weeks she will have been in veg for 5 months .. cant wait to flip the switch - FS/STELTHY


Allot of time in, let's see the finale brother.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

Couple of shots of my Vertical SCrog @ day 40
Barneys Farm Triple Cheese


Ayahuasca Purple


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Couple of shots of my Vertical SCrog @ day 40
> Barneys Farm Triple Cheese
> View attachment 4476381View attachment 4476382View attachment 4476383View attachment 4476384
> 
> ...


 Let us know how long it took to get to harvest, and the harvest weight in gpw?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Let us know how long it takes to get to harvest, and the harvest weight in gpw?
> 
> Thanks fella.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 10, 2020)

I have run the method a number of times now and I between 24 and 28 zips of cure jarred smokable buds per grow. Planted late November, started flower on New Year's day. Expect to harvest in early March.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

gr865 said:


> I have run the method a number of times now and I between 24 and 28 zips of cure jarred smokable buds per grow. Planted late November, started flower on New Year's day. Expect to harvest in early March.


 Right on farmer! 

Just wanted to stack the numbers and compare your vert results to other yields with the same tooling. Grams per watt, what are you averaging?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 10, 2020)

Fresh start. Let's scrog a field, what do you say?


----------



## gr865 (Feb 11, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Right on farmer!
> 
> Just wanted to stack the numbers and com3pare your vert results to other yields with the same tooling. Grams per watt, what are you averaging?


Here are my last 5 grow's, there numbers are in the jar, cured, smokable buds. Not included in these numbers are the weights of the popcorn/untrimmed buds that did not make the smokable jars but went directly into making FECO once dried.

Fall 19 G13 Haze, Original Skunk, BlueBerry = 1.2 g/w Horizontal Grow 8 Plants
Spring 19 Big Buddha Cheese Deux = 1.23 g/w 24 plant SCrog
Fall 18 Big Buddha Cheese Vertical Grow = 1+ g/w 5 plant Vertical
Spring/Summer 18 LSD Monster Crop (1 plant) = 0.83 g/w 1 plant Horizontal SCrog
LSD 5 Plant Spring 18 = 1.18 g/w 5 plant Vertical
Fall 17 5 Plant Vertical = only harvested 4 plant @ 1.04 g/w, the 5 plants went straight into making FECO>
Spring 17 2 Plant Horizontal = 0.68 g/w 2 plants

You can see each of these grows in my signature.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 11, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Here are my last 5 grow's, there numbers are in the jar, cured, smokable buds. Not included in these numbers are the weights of the popcorn/untrimmed buds that did not make the smokable jars but went directly into making FECO once dried.
> 
> Fall 19 G13 Haze, Original Skunk, BlueBerry = 1.2 g/w Horizontal Grow 8 Plants
> Spring 19 Big Buddha Cheese Deux = 1.23 g/w 24 plant SCrog
> ...


Mighty fine average you got going there. 
This is my first shot at scrog and I have my doubts that i will see 1 gpw. This tangie would have to fatten up quick.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 11, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Here are my last 5 grow's, there numbers are in the jar, cured, smokable buds. Not included in these numbers are the weights of the popcorn/untrimmed buds that did not make the smokable jars but went directly into making FECO once dried.
> 
> Fall 19 G13 Haze, Original Skunk, BlueBerry = 1.2 g/w Horizontal Grow 8 Plants
> Spring 19 Big Buddha Cheese Deux = 1.23 g/w 24 plant SCrog
> ...


Am I seeing a trend of greater g/w in your results of horizontal or "scrog" runs? It appears that your highest g/w harvests were horizontal or scrog.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 12, 2020)

WWxBB


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 14, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> i always have trouble finding the right time to flip to 12/12. do i wait till scrog is FULL and plants are touching or do i flip a bit earlier 70% full and still space between plants?


whoa,,I think I have my hands full with 5 girls on a shelf setup 4x5 feet,,, my back girls are hard to get to for defoliation and LST to the screen


----------



## wizardof0z (Feb 15, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> whoa,,I think I have my hands full with 5 girls on a shelf setup 4x5 feet,,, my back girls are hard to get to for defoliation and LST to the screen


lol i just posted in the grow journal maybe a few days ago pictures of this room defoliated on day 21. it wasnt too difficult actually.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 15, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> lol i just posted in the grow journal maybe a few days ago pictures of this room defoliated on day 21. it wasnt too difficult actually.


You have a really nice run going!!


----------



## Just Be (Feb 15, 2020)

Getting ready to do my first scrog with my first auto.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 15, 2020)

Day 66.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 15, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Day 66.
> View attachment 4480063


that's awesomeness right there!!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 15, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> that's awesomeness right there!!


Thanks  Hopefully i can keep the one on the left limping along till they are finished.
Trying to chop that one out of there would be a pain in the nuts


----------



## Leef (Feb 18, 2020)

First scrog. 2nd week of flower. 4X8 CFL. 3 blissful wizard and a blackhammer.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 18, 2020)

Leef said:


> First scrog. 2nd week of flower. 4X8 CFL. 3 blissful wizard and a blackhammer.
> View attachment 4482534 View attachment 4482535 View attachment 4482536
> View attachment 4482537


Thats a nice screen full!!
Get ready for them to do some more growing,,, I have a bag seed in with 4 w.w. and it shot up so much i LST'ed them down and they
reach to all 4 sides of my screeen...

You will probably need to get some fan leaves gone soon.. for air and light penetration


----------



## Leef (Feb 18, 2020)

Was scrogged, but too much jungle with the hammers. So took screen off. A wiz and 4 hammers, under LEDs. See what side by side does compared to the CFLs.


----------



## Leef (Feb 18, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> Thats a nice screen full!!
> Get ready for them to do some more growing,,, I have a bag seed in with 4 w.w. and it shot up so much i LST'ed them down and they
> reach to all 4 sides of my screeen...
> 
> You will probably need to get some fan leaves gone soon.. for air and light penetration


Yes, needs more gone. Ive been chopping and chopping. I actually think I have shocked or stunted them with all the defoliationingisms. I need the space or I would have let it fill out more. I found the work and learning curve of a scrog a tad offputting. Better early training and different strain choice would help. Also bags not buckets...lots I will change next winter when I try again.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 18, 2020)

Leef said:


> Yes, needs more gone. Ive been chopping and chopping. I actually think I have shocked or stunted them with all the defoliationingisms. I need the space or I would have let it fill out more. I found the work and learning curve of a scrog a tad offputting. Better early training and different strain choice would help. Also bags not buckets...lots I will change next winter when I try again.


i'm hoping the trade off for all the defoliation and hst/lst is going to pay off in harvest volume, and there will alot less trimming during cut down
since alot has happened from weeks 4-10, now they are only growing buds rather than fans,,
couldn't exactly tell what size cord/string you were screening with, but IMO the thicker the cord the better...i'm at about clothesline thickness and
my buds/stems/stalks would be getting cut into if they were mason string, which i considered using

I've been trying to follow LBH's Famous ScrOG Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy and Nebula's Flowering Stage Defoliation Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy

my first attempt to grow, I figured I'd try to follow instructions and see what i get..... it's been a great learning experience to say the least..

I doubt you stunted them, they still have lots of fans, i may have done mine a little too much at times trying to 'get light to all the bud sites', and i' probably could have plucked some lower bud sites off the stems/stalks yet, but at this time, i'm going to let them run the rest of the way out...

the picture of the nice double cola and the white hair bud site that looks like a caterpillar are both on a "tri-leaf" w.w. sprout, I guess it's an occasional oddity,, idk if the Caterpillar will form all the way out, but the double head is looking sweet!!

The stalk that is stripped is from a male i had to kill, just an example of the HST i had put into all of them...


----------



## Leef (Feb 18, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> i'm hoping the trade off for all the defoliation and hst/lst is going to pay off in harvest volume, and there will alot less trimming during cut down
> since alot has happened from weeks 4-10, now they are only growing buds rather than fans,,
> couldn't exactly tell what size cord/string you were screening with, but IMO the thicker the cord the better...i'm at about clothesline thickness and
> my buds/stems/stalks would be getting cut into if they were mason string, which i considered using
> ...


Thanks for the https://www.growweedeasy.com/nebulas-flowering-stage-defoliation-tutorial link. Thats going to be some helpful info to add. I was trying to copy https://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial alot when I started this one. I am still not done reading thru this thread. So many squirrels.
I love every bit of time I get to spend with my plants. I am used to putting my buckets up on a table for their salon time. Old knees and back complained about some of the crawling around that comes with this kind of growing. That said, I am so excited with anticipation. Ive seen some really nice grows here. Good luck with yours. I will follow along


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 18, 2020)

Leef said:


> Thanks for the https://www.growweedeasy.com/nebulas-flowering-stage-defoliation-tutorial link. Thats going to be some helpful info to add. I was trying to copy https://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial alot when I started this one. I am still not done reading thru this thread. So many squirrels.
> I love every bit of time I get to spend with my plants. I am used to putting my buckets up on a table for their salon time. Old knees and back complained about some of the crawling around that comes with this kind of growing. That said, I am so excited with anticipation. Ive seen some really nice grows here. Good luck with yours. I will follow along


here's pics from today, the 3 buds are from the trileaf plant


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 18, 2020)

Leef said:


> First scrog. 2nd week of flower. 4X8 CFL. 3 blissful wizard and a blackhammer.
> View attachment 4482534 View attachment 4482535 View attachment 4482536
> View attachment 4482537


Got some blissful wizard from my local dispensary a few months ago... Top notch smoke


----------



## PissingNutes (Feb 18, 2020)

Tucking Tool

A knitting needle is good for smoothly moving foliage and branches around a scrog or anytime.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 18, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> Tucking Tool
> View attachment 4482731
> A knitting needle is good for smoothly moving foliage and branches around a scrog or anytime.


Don't worry about rough handling at that age, they can take manual adjustments and you would have a better 'feel' as to
the branches resistance to bending/moving using your fingers... the amount of adjustments under a scrog between 4-12 weeks is crazy
so you might feel like you were knitting!!! lol

Had 2 split during HST pin downs, and a duct tape bandaid cover from the light, they healed in a week and are strong as shit
a month later


----------



## PissingNutes (Feb 18, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> Don't worry about rough handling at that age, they can take manual adjustments and you would have a better 'feel' as to
> the branches resistance to bending/moving using your fingers... the amount of adjustments under a scrog between 4-12 weeks is crazy
> so you might feel like you were knitting!!! lol
> 
> ...


Good to know but the tool is good at picking them out then I grab it...


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 18, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> Don't worry about rough handling at that age, they can take manual adjustments and you would have a better 'feel' as to
> the branches resistance to bending/moving using your fingers... the amount of adjustments under a scrog between 4-12 weeks is crazy
> so you might feel like you were knitting!!! lol
> 
> ...


Weaving really isnt needed. I just reached under the screen and pulled them back under. Not all that difficult. 
Scrog screen is just a simple way to control your canopy, no other aids are necessary.
I made no adjustments after 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Weaving really isnt needed. I just reached under the screen and pulled them back under. Not all that difficult.
> Scrog screen is just a simple way to control your canopy, no other aids are necessary.
> I made no adjustments after 3 weeks into flower.


To a degree i agree, but some larger stubborn conopy stems some times additionally need tying down as well..i never weave though.. STELTHY


----------



## PissingNutes (Feb 18, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> To a degree i agree, but some larger stubborn conopy stems some times additionally need tying down as well..i never weave though.. STELTHY


So I should let them grow upwards for more than a day and tie the tie down the hard ones vs constantly pushing them down?


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Feb 18, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> So I should let them grow upwards for more than a day and tie the tie down the hard ones vs constantly pushing them down?


if you can, when they poke thru a couple of inches, pull down the top and up on a string and move outward a square at a time, opens up
the inside of your stems for more light,, allows room for secondary branches to come up thru,

if they get too far above the screen to move a square, tie them down in the same outward pattern, put SOME strain downward, by the
next day they will be ready to be pulled down a little further if pulling it all at once seems too much for a branch to take


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 18, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> So I should let them grow upwards for more than a day and tie the tie down the hard ones vs constantly pushing them down?


l
I find a screen or net works fine on its own.....until she gets to a certain size...i like to do compact but fairly large scrog grows my current one completely fills a 3 x 3 in veg... As soon as i topped her for the 1st time at about 14 inches tall thats when I started to tie down the thicker stems and branches with wool.. Because said branches become too strong at that point and will literally force the scrog net upwards thus untraing some of the lower areas of the canopy - STELTHY


----------



## woodsmantoker (Feb 20, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> if you can, when they poke thru a couple of inches, pull down the top and up on a string and move outward a square at a time, opens up
> the inside of your stems for more light,, allows room for secondary branches to come up thru,
> 
> if they get too far above the screen to move a square, tie them down in the same outward pattern, put SOME strain downward, by the
> next day they will be ready to be pulled down a little further if pulling it all at once seems too much for a branch to take


"Pull and place"


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## jzs147 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## gr865 (Feb 20, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Am I seeing a trend of greater g/w in your results of horizontal or "scrog" runs? It appears that your highest g/w harvests were horizontal or scrog.


I have to do a screen, not a scrog, because I can't get under the plants the way I use too. If I grow vertical I can remove the plants from the tent to work on them. Can't do that with either a Scrog or ever a support screen.
I wish I lived in a legal state where I could have a whole room to grow in, instead of a 4 x 4. 72 years old and a bad back make it tough to work on the plants the way I used too.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

@gr865 back problems is why i run multiple small screens they just support the plant on its own and simple to move about. Maybe worth looking at.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 21, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> @gr865 back problems is why i run multiple small screens they just support the plant on its own and simple to move about. Maybe worth looking at.


How big are the screens? With my vertical setup I have over 25 sqft of grow area, compared to 16 sqft of my 4 x 4 tent. 
What are you pulling from that form of grow? Doesn't the screen move on you? 
Interesting concept.


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 21, 2020)

I am just new today, hey everyone, I tried to use the search so I am not asking the same questions? But I couldn’t type? I am planning on a screen of green for my next grow, even though it a couple months away.
I was thinking of using a cheap winch system to lift the hole unit up including screen and tops of containers for water changes in my hydro set up? What do you guys think? Or am I getting to technical? 
I like to piss around with stuff and try new things all the time for best results? Any input would be great. 
I am planning on having4 plants under a 4x3 screen. Should I make my holes 2” or 3”?


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

@gr865 im usually pulling 11 oz per plant when using 2.5ftx2.5ft screens 2 x screens per shelf in the cabinet so around 20oz+ under 300 watts per shelf total about 40+oz under 600 watts depending on strain. cab size is about 8ft tall x 2.5ft wide and 4.8ft long. I supercrop the plants on the main stem then every node after that by the time i put the screen on and weave the branches into the net they support themselves. Atm im running 3 x screens on the top shelf and a 2.5ftx2.5ft on the bottom. I am also adding more led strips to each level so i can run them even more efficent and at about 250 watts max will aim to have 3 shelves in that cabinet once im done with the grow competitions this summer. Grow style will be more plants grown shorter in rockwool cubes. So things are going to get rather productive to say the least. Vertical i looked at but it takes way to long to grow them to 8ft.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

and this is the 2.5x2.5ft x 2.5ft total height plant. Efficient growing is not tall lollipoped plants.



I no longer post diaries on here just the odd pic and comment.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 21, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4484972
> 
> and this is the 2.5x2.5ft x 2.5ft total height plant. Efficient growing is not tall lollipoped plants.
> 
> ...


Did you end up going with your side lit cab plan?


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Did you end up going with your side lit cab plan?


Corey i got hit with spidermites and gave up lol, but as said going stacked horizontal small plants as it uses the lights more efficent less wasted light bouncing nowhere but directly on the canopy.
6inch rockwool cubes and 6 inch colas hits the spot of solid nugs and very little power required just loads a single row strips.


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 21, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> Corey i got hit with spidermites and gave up lol, but as said going stacked horizontal small plants as it uses the lights more efficent less wasted light bouncing nowhere but directly on the canopy.
> 6inch rockwool cubes and 6 inch colas hits the spot of solid nugs and very little power required just loads a single row strips.


Damn those bastards to hell!


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Damn those bastards to hell!


Yeah im still fighting the cunts lol, just ordered predator mites to clean up on the current vegging plants.
When i get the cabs new levels and air circulation sorted i will post a full diary with all the specs and photos to match. I think my competition diaries end in June cant recall lol.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 21, 2020)

@coreywebster testing the rockwool growing atm this is at 3 weeks from germination. Grow nutrient and h202 nothing else.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 21, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> @gr865 im usually pulling 11 oz per plant when using 2.5ftx2.5ft screens 2 x screens per shelf in the cabinet so around 20oz+ under 300 watts per shelf total about 40+oz under 600 watts depending on strain. cab size is about 8ft tall x 2.5ft wide and 4.8ft long. I supercrop the plants on the main stem then every node after that by the time i put the screen on and weave the branches into the net they support themselves. Atm im running 3 x screens on the top shelf and a 2.5ftx2.5ft on the bottom. I am also adding more led strips to each level so i can run them even more efficent and at about 250 watts max will aim to have 3 shelves in that cabinet once im done with the grow competitions this summer. Grow style will be more plants grown shorter in rockwool cubes. So things are going to get rather productive to say the least. Vertical i looked at but it takes way to long to grow them to 8ft.


What is your pot size? I don't grow vert to 8 ft., they are around 4 to 5 ft at max. and I vegged for about 5 weeks and flipped on 1/1/20. So 11 to 13 weeks total grow time strain dependent.

You plants look great.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 21, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> I am just new today, hey everyone, I tried to use the search so I am not asking the same questions? But I couldn’t type? I am planning on a screen of green for my next grow, even though it a couple months away.
> I was thinking of using a cheap winch system to lift the hole unit up including screen and tops of containers for water changes in my hydro set up? What do you guys think? Or am I getting to technical?
> I like to piss around with stuff and try new things all the time for best results? Any input would be great.
> I am planning on having4 plants under a 4x3 screen. Should I make my holes 2” or 3”?


Welcome to RIU, Hippie. I'm not sure what you have planned for a res (or if this will even work in your application) but this guy on Reddit came up with a 3D printed device that allows him to lift his screen and res lid at the same time. You'll have to scroll through the comments (I haven't) to see if he's made them available.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/f5r6qo


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 21, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> @coreywebster testing the rockwool growing atm this is at 3 weeks from germination. Grow nutrient and h202 nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 4484995
> 
> View attachment 4484996


Be interested to see what you make of it , been nearly 20 years since I touched dabbled in the dark arts of RW.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 24, 2020)

I have been scrog'n for years and one thing I learned is it is really hard to foresee how a plant is going to grow pull, tuck, weave it all works but the guessing was hard...so now I let them grow through the screen and then zip tie them to the screen this way I can move them where I want and fill the screen evenly as possible with no guessing
These lady will get tied tonight or tomorrow the are close


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 24, 2020)

Well dunno if this is a scrog anymore
14 days flower hope it dont strtch much more.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 24, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Well dunno if this is a scrog anymore
> 14 days flower hope it dont strtch much more.View attachment 4488132


Yikes! That is full up.
Mine stretched for 4 weeks or so this round. Last time there was no stretch


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 24, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Yikes! That is full up


Yeah 800mmx800mm


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 24, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Yeah 800mmx800mm


Im in a 2'x 2.5' tent and that looks way more lively than mine at 14 days.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 24, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Im in a 2'x 2.5' tent and that looks way more lively than mine at 14 days.


Yeah i already been smashing rock resinator on em an running house an garden aqua flakes.
4th week of flower ill use bud xl only using resinator cause i had it left over.
I didt think white widow x big bud stretched that much.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 24, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Yeah i already been smashing rock resinator on em an running house an garden aqua flakes.
> 4th week of flower ill use bud xl only using resinator cause i had it left over.
> I didt think white widow x big bud stretched that much.


Im somewhere near day 80 from the flip. Still have alot of white pistils.
Breeders always give the best case as a general description.


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 24, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Im somewhere near day 80 from the flip. Still have alot of white pistils.
> Breeders always give the best case as a general description.
> View attachment 4488170View attachment 4488176


Looks nice.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 26, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Im somewhere near day 80 from the flip. Still have alot of white pistils.
> Breeders always give the best case as a general description.
> View attachment 4488170View attachment 4488176


ooooh pretty


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 26, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> I have been scrog'n for years and one thing I learned is it is really hard to foresee how a plant is going to grow pull, tuck, weave it all works but the guessing was hard...so now I let them grow through the screen and then zip tie them to the screen this way I can move them where I want and fill the screen evenly as possible with no guessing
> These lady will get tied tonight or tomorrow the are closeView attachment 4488023View attachment 4488024View attachment 4488025View attachment 4488026


Do you zip tie above or below the screen? I am assuming above, but I have learned never to assume anymore


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 26, 2020)

8 hours latter I finally laid them all down


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 26, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Do you zip tie above or below the screen? I am assuming above, but I have learned never to assume anymore


Yea I zip tie both what ever I need I also tuck just what ever works


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 26, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> 8 hours latter I finally laid them all downView attachment 4489896View attachment 4489900View attachment 4489901View attachment 4489902


I like that mate how big do you let them get before u lay them down like That . Like so branches can reach edge of screen or?

Nice neat setup to mate.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 26, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> I like that mate how big do you let them get before u lay them down like That . Like so branches can reach edge of screen or?
> 
> Nice neat setup to mate.


Yea I try to get them to fill the screen ( I just try to estimate it) 90% or so they need a little extra room kind of like a cake or cup cake they need a little room to expand....then I let them reestablish themselves before the switch and they fill in quite nicely, in all my years so far this gives me the best yield with good quality buds


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 26, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Yea I try to get them to fill the screen ( I just try to estimate it) 90% or so they need a little extra room kind of like a cake or cup cake they need a little room to expand....then I let them reestablish themselves before the switch and they fill in quite nicely, in all my years so far this gives me the best yield with good quality buds


Nice, im gonna give it a crack on my next one then cheers. I let mine go way to long but ive seen that strain grown dont normally stretch.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 26, 2020)

I have been using the Hobby Lobby extra thick 16" pipe cleaners for tie down. They work great, just don't bind them tight. I use it as a hook when I can and if I have too I make a loop to hold the stems in place.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Feb 28, 2020)

Alright ill give them one more day.... they are up and happy


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 28, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Alright ill give them one more day.... they are up and happy
> View attachment 4491551View attachment 4491552


Holy frick that is great


----------



## XtraGood (Feb 29, 2020)

This thread is awesome! I need to read the earlier posts and learn more about scrogs. Anybody use 4 foot wide wire shelves as a frame to scrog on? I am thinking of sticking a 4x4 screen in one. Any reason not to use wire shelves?


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 29, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> This thread is awesome! I need to read the earlier posts and learn more about scrogs. Anybody use 4 foot wide wire shelves as a frame to scrog on? I am thinking of sticking a 4x4 screen in one. Any reason not to use wire shelves?


I used wire garden fencing on a frame. Anything fairly rigid will work. Just avoid thin, sharp materials
I think someone a few pages back is using wire shelves


----------



## XtraGood (Feb 29, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I used wire garden fencing on a frame. Anything fairly rigid will work. Just avoid thin, sharp materials
> I think someone a few pages back is using wire shelves


I was planning on using the thickest wired garden fence I can find, something like 4x4 , 3x3, or 2x4 inch openings.


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone know a con isn’t height to mount your frame at? Just so you are able to get some 5 gallon buckets out after but not break your back trying to get underneath? Has anyone found an ideal height they find ultra convenient? I don’t want a step ladder to get at my plants either


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 29, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Anyone know a con isn’t height to mount your frame at? Just so you are able to get some 5 gallon buckets out after but not break your back trying to get underneath? Has anyone found an ideal height they find ultra convenient? I don’t want a step ladder to get at my plants either


It can be a long wait to change over to a better height when you have started a grow already


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 29, 2020)

20 days


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 29, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> 20 days
> View attachment 4492492


Wow those are amazing


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Wow those are amazing


Only 1 plant mate cheers.


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 29, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Only 1 plant mate cheers.


What???? Are you kidding me


----------



## jzs147 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here she is just 1 plant clay balls in a 27 litre nutrifeild pro pot.


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 1, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Here she is just 1 plant clay balls in a 27 litre nutrifeild pro pot.View attachment 4492613


If you have a chance can you take just a picture of the pot? I am curious of the pro pot


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4472771View attachment 4472772View attachment 4472774
> 
> In little over 2 weeks she will have been in veg for 5 months .. cant wait to flip the switch - FS/STELTHY




Shes doing well.. no sign of flower formation yet.. hopefully not too much longer ...shes getting HUGE !!! ... looking forward to defoliating - STELTHY 

Ps/ my new Phantom XL Dimmable arrived   the plant loves it her leaves are reaching out yet her nodes remain close together   .. and only running the Phantom on half power until the buds make an appearance


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 1, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4492946View attachment 4492947View attachment 4492948
> 
> Shes doing well.. no sign of flower formation yet.. hopefully not too much longer ...shes getting HUGE !!! ... looking forward to defoliating - STELTHY


Full on cube. Looks frighteningly dense


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 1, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4492946View attachment 4492947View attachment 4492948
> 
> Shes doing well.. no sign of flower formation yet.. hopefully not too much longer ...shes getting HUGE !!! ... looking forward to defoliating - STELTHY View attachment 4492955
> 
> Ps/ my new Phantom XL Dimmable arrived   the plant loves it her leaves are reaching out yet her nodes remain close together   .. and only running the Phantom on half power until the buds make an appearance


Where did you get that pot, I would like to Read up on it a bit


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Where did you get that pot, I would like to Read up on it a bit


I'll send you a link shortly  .. it's a 20L DWC pot I think.. not bad at all .. but am jumping to a 110L res next time so I dont have to top up the res quite so often - STELTHY


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Full on cube. Looks frighteningly dense



Yeah it is dense !! ..cant wait to defoliate - STELTHY


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

I've just added 2 more Secret Jardin Tleds this time to the under side of the canopy .. this should help alotbonve shed been thinned as far as light penetration goes  .. - STELTHY


----------



## Just Be (Mar 1, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

I am still waiting on 5 more lights too  - STELTHY


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Where did you get that pot, I would like to Read up on it a bit


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112504848749 there you go dude \m/ - STELTHY


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 1, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4492946View attachment 4492947View attachment 4492948
> 
> Shes doing well.. no sign of flower formation yet.. hopefully not too much longer ...shes getting HUGE !!! ... looking forward to defoliating - STELTHY View attachment 4492955
> 
> Ps/ my new Phantom XL Dimmable arrived   the plant loves it her leaves are reaching out yet her nodes remain close together   .. and only running the Phantom on half power until the buds make an appearance


I have read the phantom is a sick light, I was looking at them on amazon I think, they where like $1100.00, at first I thought it was a typo, is that the brand your talking about?


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> If you have a chance can you take just a picture of the pot? I am curious of the pro pot








I dont use the third pot i just sit it on bricks
Real easy to use im doing a grow with them in a 4x4 tent but using 15 litres had to make my own feed ring though they dont have the horse shoe feed ring for them.


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> I have read the phantom is a sick light, I was looking at them on amazon I think, they where like $1100.00, at first I thought it was a typo, is that the brand your talking about?


Hmm.. Nah.. I think dif. company.. OptecLED or Optic1 is the company... Its still the tits of a light though am tempted to get a second.. And do away withe the upper cfls completely.. this one was 245USD or 270GBP including import tax...it 104w and dimmable.. Ill try and add some links... I have my eye on their Slim 600H ...but that can wait until i upgrade my tent to a Gorrilla later on down the line. - STELTHY


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 1, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 4493264
> 
> I dont use the third pot i just sit it on bricks
> Real easy yo use im doung a grow with them in a 4x4 tent but using 15 litres had to make my own feed ring though they dont have the horse shoe feed ring for them.


That’s great, thanks


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone know of a 630nm Deep red cree or similar spec to the 3590 led that looks like an Optic1 54w cob complete with lens...? or if i were to buy ANOTHER Optic1 Cob is it as easy as just removing the 3500k led and replacing it with a 630nm led should I ever come across one...? - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> That’s great, thanks



Here they are in 15 litre pots i just use em on the lower setting they go higher.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 1, 2020)

They are filling in nicely end of day one


Those girls will puff out like a muffin or cake and the walk way will almost be gone


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 1, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> They are filling in nicely end of day one
> View attachment 4493290View attachment 4493291View attachment 4493292
> 
> Those girls will puff out like a muffin or cake and the walk way will almost be gone


These are great photos, and amazing plants, great job and good on you for having the talent to grow these under your lights


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 1, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> These are great photos, and amazing plants, great job and good on you for having the talent to grow these under your lights


Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 3, 2020)

A defoliation of my little scrog plant. In reverse since im Irish


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9RwqXKHfdq/


----------



## Tormentedangel420 (Mar 3, 2020)

First scrog attempt. Was not able to fill the screen but it was a learning experience. I did lolipop before I flipped. I was wondering about trimming below the screen. I am in week 4ish of flower. Is it worth trimming all the tucked fan leaves below the screen this far in? I do not want to cause any stress that might induce herming. The genetics are not great so this strain, bag seed, is slightly prone to herming. All help appreciated.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 3, 2020)

Tormentedangel420 said:


> First scrog attempt. Was not able to fill the screen but it was a learning experience. I did lolipop before I flipped. I was wondering about trimming below the screen. I am in week 4ish of flower. Is it worth trimming all the tucked fan leaves below the screen this far in? I do not want to cause any stress that might induce herming. The genetics are not great so this strain, bag seed, is slightly prone to herming. All help appreciated.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 3, 2020)

from what I experienced in my first, you can take a few at a time without causing heavy stress, ones not getting light, or shadowing bud sites,, google nebula haze defoliation tutorial 2020, she just updated it in Feb


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 4, 2020)

24 days flower.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 4, 2020)

Update: Day 63 
Vertical Scrog.

All is well, one week into flush, gradually lowered ppm by adding RO (@ 95 ppm) 3 gallons at a time to the existing rez solution and pH. About another few days to a week.
The ladies, Triple Cheese
































Ayahuasca Purple








Group shot.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Chop Day 

Love this multi function screen


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Chop Day
> View attachment 4497317
> Love this multi function screen


That makes for a quick 'hang job'!!


----------



## gr865 (Mar 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Chop Day
> View attachment 4497317
> Love this multi function screen


Can you show the screen? Looks interesting there BG!


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Can you show the screen? Looks interesting there BG!





https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img_3773-jpg.4440813/


Just home depot coated chicken wire 1" holes. 
Was rigid enough over 2' to stay flat.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Forgot to throw this up here, Cannarado Topanga lemon. LST + SCROG, chopped at 9 weeks flower, yielded just over 5oz.


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 6, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Chop Day
> View attachment 4497317
> Love this multi function screen


In your room hanging what do you find you dry rare is? As in for being able to move to jars I mean?


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> In your room hanging what do you find you dry rare is? As in for being able to move to jars I mean?


Really depends on the time of year, basement humidity is high in summer and dry winter. This time of year i usually have to go back and forth between bagging and hanging to slow the dry down. Week and a half on average.


----------



## Jamexican (Mar 10, 2020)

and it begins!


----------



## Jamexican (Mar 10, 2020)

cant forget KC Brainz x Brasil.


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 11, 2020)

Sweet Seeds - Gorilla Girl plant a in the mini vertical scrog. Front Back And Side Images


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey guys, looking for a little insight. Read a few Scrogging tutorails and all seems like they have great information in them but unfortunately never seen anything on what size an area to use for how many plants. When going through threads I have seen people say 1 plant for scrog in anything less than a meter square but as always on this and many other forums their are differing opinions.
I have planned on scrog from beginning of grow and usnsure if I even should for the space and plants I have.
I am working with an 80x80cm tent with 3 plants(WW), I have made a basic screen that is 10x10 cells of approximately 8x8cm square. I can move strings to the side to make 8x8 cell scrogs if the spacing need to be bigger.
Is this too small a space to scrog with 3 plants and how many times should I top to try and get best canopy I can? Plants are working on their first full set of fan leaves at the third node currently.
If further information needed I can give it but not sure what more information is needed to help.
Third pic is a bit off focus but trying to show spacing of nodes.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 12, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little insight. Read a few Scrogging tutorails and all seems like they have great information in them but unfortunately never seen anything on what size an area to use for how many plants. When going through threads I have seen people say 1 plant for scrog in anything less than a meter square but as always on this and many other forums their are differing opinions.
> I have planned on scrog from beginning of grow and usnsure if I even should for the space and plants I have.
> I am working with an 80x80cm tent with 3 plants(WW), I have made a basic screen that is 10x10 cells of approximately 8x8cm square. I can move strings to the side to make 8x8 cell scrogs if the spacing need to be bigger.
> Is this too small a space to scrog with 3 plants and how many times should I top to try and get best canopy I can? Plants are working on their first full set of fan leaves at the third node currently.
> ...


For us non metric peeps,,,you are less than 3'x3',,,IMO, done right, you might have room for 2, and an experienced grower would probably only do 1 plant. I'm a 1st timer, and had supposedly w.w. also (not store bought, so i'm not positive). I read many threads on R.I.U. and also LBH's Famous ScrOG Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy , and Nebula's Flowering Stage Defoliation Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy . I ended up with 5 plants in a 100cm x 150cm and I certainly could have used more room. Search this site for a 'vertical scrog', maybe this would allow you an alternative?? I just cut mine yesterday, and will add some pictures...


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 12, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> For us non metric peeps,,,you are less than 3'x3',,,IMO, done right, you might have room for 2, and an experienced grower would probably only do 1 plant. I'm a 1st timer, and had supposedly w.w. also (not store bought, so i'm not positive). I read many threads on R.I.U. and also LBH's Famous ScrOG Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy , and Nebula's Flowering Stage Defoliation Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy . I ended up with 5 plants in a 100cm x 150cm and I certainly could have used more room. Search this site for a 'vertical scrog', maybe this would allow you an alternative?? I just cut mine yesterday, and will add some pictures...


I have looked at some of the vert grows and they certainly peaked my interest. My new light I have coming will work better for horizontal as it's a bar led fixture that should give great coverage over the tent. With the vert grows it looks like they have lights that illuminate all the way around which I will not be able to do and have not got the funds to be buying anymore equipment.
You reckon I could try and squeeze them in if I only topped the once?
I read LBH's tutorial, even have it bookmarked, but it never mentioned how many plants could be grown under a certain size of screen


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 12, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> I have looked at some of the vert grows and they certainly peaked my interest. My new light I have coming will work better for horizontal as it's a bar led fixture that should give great coverage over the tent. With the vert grows it looks like they have lights that illuminate all the way around which I will not be able to do and have not got the funds to be buying anymore equipment.
> You reckon I could try and squeeze them in if I only topped the once?
> I read LBH's tutorial, even have it bookmarked, but it never mentioned how many plants could be grown under a certain size of screen


Topping several times will give you the 'spread', maybe run a shorter veg cycle, I ran 8 weeks veg, and you can see the pics of mine against a 30" wide
door before i cut them, pics are in a reply to your original post now that i added them....I'm sure some experienced folks will jump in and help you...


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 12, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> Topping several times will give you the 'spread', maybe run a shorter veg cycle, I ran 8 weeks veg, and you can see the pics of mine against a 30" wide
> door before i cut them, pics are in a reply to your original post now that i added them....I'm sure some experienced folks will jump in and help you...


Thanks for the reply and the pics mate,
I am hoping not to have to veg that long, I know I can't force a schedule and it will prob take around 11 weeks(giving 2 extra weeks on top of breeder time) from flip to harvest, as wanting to give my sister some for post pregnancy issues she had with firstborn and her second is due in June.


----------



## noidave111 (Mar 12, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little insight. Read a few Scrogging tutorails and all seems like they have great information in them but unfortunately never seen anything on what size an area to use for how many plants. When going through threads I have seen people say 1 plant for scrog in anything less than a meter square but as always on this and many other forums their are differing opinions.
> I have planned on scrog from beginning of grow and usnsure if I even should for the space and plants I have.
> I am working with an 80x80cm tent with 3 plants(WW), I have made a basic screen that is 10x10 cells of approximately 8x8cm square. I can move strings to the side to make 8x8 cell scrogs if the spacing need to be bigger.
> Is this too small a space to scrog with 3 plants and how many times should I top to try and get best canopy I can? Plants are working on their first full set of fan leaves at the third node currently.
> ...


The fewer plants the longer veg time to fill out the space. A single plant is easier to scrog than two but it'll take longer. Three plants will be harder still. In that space I'd do a maximum of two. I think scrog works best with longer veg times. You might also consider sea of green if shorter veg time is important.

This is one plant in a 4x4 tent. 12 weeks from seed and about to go into flower.


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 12, 2020)

noidave111 said:


> The fewer plants the longer veg time to fill out the space. A single plant is easier to scrog than two but it'll take longer. Three plants will be harder still. In that space I'd do a maximum of two. I think scrog works best with longer veg times. You might also consider sea of green if shorter veg time is important.
> 
> This is one plant in a 4x4 tent. 12 weeks from seed and about to go into flower.


Thanks for reply.
I am 3 weeks in from seed germination and did not really have a time frame. Would like it to be a relatively quick veg so I can get to harvest in June/July. Breeder say 9 weeks flower but know this is usually longer so would prob be like a 10-12 week flower. This is my first grow so just wanting to give it as much time as it needs if needs be. The only real time factors I have is that I would like to give my sister some for post pregnancy and also I have my birthday in July that would be nice to have some good weed by.
I started 4 seeds incase I screwed up along the way and have 3 currently(sprouting issue after germination). I read with SoG you have many plants in an area and don't train and let them grow 12/12 from seedling. It seems that the number of plants is less than I would need for this and have my plants currently on 18/6.
As I said I am new to this and trying to learn as much as I can, guidance is gratefully appreciated and if I was scrogging I would be looking to top fairly soon as the 4th set of leaves is just coming through now, and the third set is becoming 5 finger fan leaves.

Edit: Also my tent allows me access to 3 sides if I pull away from the corner, would this make the process of scrogging 3 plants easier?


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 12, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Thanks for reply.
> I am 3 weeks in from seed germination and did not really have a time frame. Would like it to be a relatively quick veg so I can get to harvest in June/July. Breeder say 9 weeks flower but know this is usually longer so would prob be like a 10-12 week flower. This is my first grow so just wanting to give it as much time as it needs if needs be. The only real time factors I have is that I would like to give my sister some for post pregnancy and also I have my birthday in July that would be nice to have some good weed by.
> I started 4 seeds incase I screwed up along the way and have 3 currently(sprouting issue after germination). I read with SoG you have many plants in an area and don't train and let them grow 12/12 from seedling. It seems that the number of plants is less than I would need for this and have my plants currently on 18/6.
> As I said I am new to this and trying to learn as much as I can, guidance is gratefully appreciated and if I was scrogging I would be looking to top fairly soon as the 4th set of leaves is just coming through now, and the third set is becoming 5 finger fan leaves.
> ...


access to 3 sides for a scrog would be good. like noidave111 says, you'll probably need to do a sea of green rather than a scrog... you probably better
top once and let them grow in flower for your time frame. Training for a scrog and multiple toppings add alot of time to veg,, doesnt sound you
have that much time,,, try to maximize a standard grow with a little defoliation and you should be good to go,,, no screen allows you to move
plants as needed,, maybe get your first experience under your belt, then next round go full scrog!!


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 12, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> access to 3 sides for a scrog would be good. like noidave111 says, you'll probably need to do a sea of green rather than a scrog... you probably better
> top once and let them grow in flower for your time frame. Training for a scrog and multiple toppings add alot of time to veg,, doesnt sound you
> have that much time,,, try to maximize a standard grow with a little defoliation and you should be good to go,,, no screen allows you to move
> plants as needed,, maybe get your first experience under your belt, then next round go full scrog!!


Possible issue is with height though, have a 160cm high tent and the extractor and carbon filter take some of the height away due to its location as I did not want to mount vertically. Height from floor to max light height is 120cm, would that be enough?
The time frame is not that important. It would just be nice to help my sister out with some homegrown rather than some shitty street weed and fuck my birthday, it would just be nice is all. When I was doing some research at the beginning it seemed like scrog would be most appropriate with distance between light and canopy and my pot is about 20cm from floor taking height away still.
I feel like it may be taken that I'm trying to turn away from the advice being given but I am not, I'm just trying to get my head around all of it and all my research has been put into scrog after ruling out alternatives.
The scrog net I made was my third or fourth attempt at making one after previous ones did not seem to be too strong. Would be a bitch to think I did it for nothing but not the end of the world lol


----------



## XtraGood (Mar 12, 2020)

If you've got a large, unruly, 4x4 wide, bush of a plant with most of the branching lower down does scrogging it late in veg work out? I've been thinking about putting a laminated poster over garden fencing so branches slide along it instead of poking through, slowly lowering that on to the plant, pushing main trunk and branches to the sides as far as able, then remove the poster and weave a bit?


----------



## gr865 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok I'm done. My vertical Scrog is finished.

Started on Tuesday , got three plants completed. Went out of town yesterday and finished them today.
Was too busy to take a lot of pics.
With the net attached. Triple Cheese #3








Removed the net and got the big droop.








Ayahuasca Purple
This plant turned out to be the one plant I seem to get every grow, loose buds, no weight and about 1/2 of this plant will be going straight into making FECO after it is dried.








Thinking, this is just a guess, thinking maybe there will be about a pound in total.








Here is the larf, selected more than normal to go into FECO. Got about as much off the Ayahuasca Purple as off all the Triple Cheese.








Time to clean up the pots and get them ready for another grow.








Over all I am not very happy with this grow. Should not say that because anything you grow is a blessing. But I am thinking I am not going to make weight and the buds are not as tight as I expected.
Not sure what caused this, I am wondering if my lamps are too old, and not putting out the amount of light as they should. So I am going to replace them for the next grow.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 12, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Over all I am not very happy with this grow. Should not say that because anything you grow is a blessing. But I am thinking I am not going to make weight and the buds are not as tight as I expected.


Nothing to shake a stick at  
My tangie is drying out to be what alot of the reviews said. Not so dense, but yield looks decent. Will get them on a scale before they get jarred up. Im guessing somewhere around 8 z's give or take. More than i will be able to smoke before the next run is done


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 12, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> Would like it to be a relatively quick veg so I can get to harvest in June/July.


Even if you flip early they wont start to flower till they are mature. Plan on 4 to 8 weeks veg


----------



## noidave111 (Mar 13, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Ok I'm done. My vertical Scrog is finished.
> 
> Started on Tuesday , got three plants completed. Went out of town yesterday and finished them today.
> Was too busy to take a lot of pics.
> ...





Poobzilla said:


> Possible issue is with height though, have a 160cm high tent and the extractor and carbon filter take some of the height away due to its location as I did not want to mount vertically. Height from floor to max light height is 120cm, would that be enough?
> The time frame is not that important. It would just be nice to help my sister out with some homegrown rather than some shitty street weed and fuck my birthday, it would just be nice is all. When I was doing some research at the beginning it seemed like scrog would be most appropriate with distance between light and canopy and my pot is about 20cm from floor taking height away still.
> I feel like it may be taken that I'm trying to turn away from the advice being given but I am not, I'm just trying to get my head around all of it and all my research has been put into scrog after ruling out alternatives.
> The scrog net I made was my third or fourth attempt at making one after previous ones did not seem to be too strong. Would be a bitch to think I did it for nothing but not the end of the world lol


After a couple of scrogs, you'll get a feel for all the parameters and understand how it's all connected man I know that's not a satisfactory answer for someone on their first grow.

To work out how much height you've got, start with the minimum light distance at the peak of flower. That's the top of your colas. In a scrog allow for 6-7 inch cola heights. That gives you the maximum height of the net. Factor in the height of the top of the pot. What's in between is the maximum working distance under the net. The more room under the net, the easier it is to manage.

More plants is harder because you've go at different phenos and arranging all the colas can be ticky. You will end up with plants with branches crossing over into each other.

My advice in short...don't rush it. Run the three plants (top twice, just follow LBH) until you are ready to start tucking (based on the height of the net). Then throw away the smallest plant. Scrog two plants until the space Is nearly filled...then flower.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's 5 under a 2.8x5.5ft:


----------



## Poobzilla (Mar 13, 2020)

noidave111 said:


> After a couple of scrogs, you'll get a feel for all the parameters and understand how it's all connected man I know that's not a satisfactory answer for someone on their first grow.
> 
> To work out how much height you've got, start with the minimum light distance at the peak of flower. That's the top of your colas. In a scrog allow for 6-7 inch cola heights. That gives you the maximum height of the net. Factor in the height of the top of the pot. What's in between is the maximum working distance under the net. The more room under the net, the easier it is to manage.
> 
> ...


That's a good solution. One of my ladies is kind of falling behind. Don't think her roots were quite there when I was taking the 3 of them out their seedling container. You got me thinking of SoG for my next grow if it turns out scrogging ain't for me. Just the cost of seeds, but once I've got a grow under my belt and if its enough weed then it wont matter because I wont have to buy weed anymore and the seeds will be cheaper than an ounce lol
Like seriously, cheers for the advice, it's like having first date jitters. You have all these ideas in your head and then when it comes down to sitting at a table together you cant think straight and start questioning yourself. Well that's how it is for me anyhoo, anxiety is a fucking bitch


----------



## noidave111 (Mar 13, 2020)

Poobzilla said:


> That's a good solution. One of my ladies is kind of falling behind. Don't think her roots were quite their when i was taking the 3 of them out their seedling container. You got me thinking of SoG for my next grow if it turns out scrogging ain't for me. Just the cost of seeds, but once i've got a grow under my belt and if its enough weed then it wont matter because I wont have to buy weed anymore and the seeds will be cheaper than an ounce lol
> Like seriously, cheers for the advice, it's like having first date jitters. You have all these ideas in your head and then when it comes down to sitting at a table together you cant think straight and start questioning yourself. Well that's how it is for me anyhoo, anxiety is a fucking bitch


Cheers.

It gets easier. Never easy. Just easier.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2020)

Filling in nicely ten days in


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 13, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Filling in nicely ten days inView attachment 4503376View attachment 4503379View attachment 4503377View attachment 4503380


Nice use of space with that layout!! That looks like a lot of work! hope you have helpers!


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Nice use of space with that layout!! That looks like a lot of work! hope you have helpers!


thank you it took a few years to figure out (I have always enjoyed your posts) and there are some long days in transplanting, then tie down day, and of course harvest but I have to do it alone smart people are hard to find


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 13, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> thank you it took a few years to figure out (I have always enjoyed your posts) and there are some long days in transplanting, then tie down day, and of course harvest but I have to do it alone smart people are hard to find


How many plants do you have there? That is an amazing outfit


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> How many plants do you have there? That is an amazing outfit


Thank you Eight plants in there


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 13, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Thank you Eight plants in there


So when you say ten days in, is that from when you tied them to the screen? And if so how much did you lower the screen over them? They are growing great


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 13, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> So when you say ten days in, is that from when you tied them to the screen? And if so how much did you lower the screen over them? They are growing great


Yes ten days ago when I tied them to the screen... I let them grow though the screen then tie them down..thank you


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 13, 2020)

onegreenthumb said:


> Yes ten days ago when I tied them to the screen... I let them grow though the screen then tie them down..thank you


How high do you usually go above the screen before your days worth of work to tie them down


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 14, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> How high do you usually go above the screen before your days worth of work to tie them down


I let them grow until I can lay them over and the branches are long enough to fill the screen I would guess that they were about ten inches past the screen on the sides and the middle of the plant was about fourteen inches above screen


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

noob learning how long it takes to take down 5 plants from my 1st grow, scrog, 4 w.w. and 1 bag seed


----------



## noidave111 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> How high do you usually go above the screen before your days worth of work to tie them down


An inch higher than the width of the holes.


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 15, 2020)

noidave111 said:


> An inch higher than the width of the holes.


Perfect, that’s great


----------



## Jamexican (Mar 15, 2020)

time for transplant


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 15, 2020)

Jamexican said:


> View attachment 4504898
> View attachment 4504899 time for transplant


Wow, they have a nice size trunk, lookin good


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 15, 2020)

35 days flower,
Had a hlg 550 over her in an 80cm x 80cm tent.
Took that out cause they didt seem to be bulking up that much added a 600hps. Then i had an idea to swap the 600hps out for a 400watt hps an 315 cmh.


----------



## drsprout (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a thread going but I'll add my first time scrog love to the master pile - Love Potion, GG#4 & Zkittlez from left to right, half way through week 4 of 12/12.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 21, 2020)

Got it all jarred up this week. Best numbers i have had, and first scrog.
200g of bud, and 45g of trim and larf. In 5 sq/ft under 180w of cob.


Just in time for the corona lockdown


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 21, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Got it all jarred up this week. Best numbers i have had, and first scrog.
> 200g of bud, and 45g of trim and larf. In 5 sq/ft under 180w of cob.
> View attachment 4509754View attachment 4509755
> 
> Just in time for the corona lockdown


Wow, looks great


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 21, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Got it all jarred up this week. Best numbers i have had, and first scrog.
> 200g of bud, and 45g of trim and larf. In 5 sq/ft under 180w of cob.
> View attachment 4509754View attachment 4509755
> 
> Just in time for the corona lockdown


how many plants did you have going?


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 21, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> how many plants did you have going?


2 plants in 3 gallon pots. Got pics start to finish in this thread.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 21, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> 2 plants in 3 gallon pots. Got pics start to finish in this thread.


That's a good average at 3.5 oz per plant! enjoy!!


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 21, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Got it all jarred up this week. Best numbers i have had, and first scrog.
> 200g of bud, and 45g of trim and larf. In 5 sq/ft under 180w of cob.
> View attachment 4509754View attachment 4509755
> 
> Just in time for the corona lockdown


Sorry boat guy I know I have seen this,, just don’t want to scroll threw everything again for the number... what was your start date, like seeds popped out of the soil till finish? That is incredible,,, looks great


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 21, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Sorry boat guy I know I have seen this,, just don’t want to scroll threw everything again for the number... what was your start date, like seeds popped out of the soil till finish? That is incredible,,, looks great


The seeds popped around Halloween, went to 12/12 December 21, chopped March 6th.


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 27, 2020)

Here she is day 47.
Must be sativa pheno ment to be 8 week strain
Gonna be like 9 to 10 i recon.
White widow x big bud.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 27, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Here she is day 47.
> Must be sativa pheno ment to be 8 week strain
> Gonna be like 9 to 10 i recon.
> White widow x big bud.View attachment 4515910View attachment 4515912


That is going to be a massive haul. No way you are only getting 9 or 10 out of that at chop time


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 27, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> That is going to be a massive haul


Was getting worried but yea thinking its gonna be good.
Its 80 centimeters by 80 centimeters.
Dunno what that is in foot, im an aussie.
Wish i stuck the hps an cmh in sooner they be huge i recon. Dont seem to bulk with hlg.

Shes running at bout 29 celcius lights on 22 lights off

What you recon?

My goal was a pound but im not sure if ill get there.
If i do ill be growing scrog from now on.


----------



## Jamexican (Mar 28, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Wow, they have a nice size trunk, lookin good


thanks just got back from a lil vacay and the transplant went pretty good for most found out one bean is an auto. The high tide and the lemon glue are a couple weeks behind the kc and purple punch.

kc brainz

lemon glue

high tide cbd #3

high tide cbd #2

purple punch? apparently an auto bean....


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 2, 2020)

60 days flower.


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Planted yesterday. Generally, get about 4lb, This one is under Fluence led. Be interesting. Black container won't be there in a week.


----------



## Jamexican (Apr 3, 2020)

got a nice canopy going time to start raising the light only 3 inches though. never mind the auto was supposed to be a purple punch bean.... didnt pan out,so its sitting back seat for this grow.

if you see something I dont pls let me know, but kinda hard with the leds. one love peace out yall.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 3, 2020)

I got some greenpoint full moon fever, eagle scout, hickock and Chinook hazes under 2x315w cmh week 3 12/12


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 9, 2020)

Falling over now


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 13, 2020)

Dinafem - Ocean Grown Cookies - Day 36 Flower - Scrog Canopy - 110 Tops in this little modular scrog using 240 watts of Samsung leds and 40 watts qb 11 deep red 13/04/2020


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 13, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> Planted yesterday. Generally,View attachment 4521816 get about 4lb, This one is under Fluence led. Be interesting. Black container won't be there in a week.



Is that not a Sog?.


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 13, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> Is that not a Sog?.


yep. went onto 12x12 yesterday. See how it goes under LEDs.


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 13, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I got some greenpoint full moon fever, eagle scout, hickock and Chinook hazes under 2x315w cmh week 3 12/12
> View attachment 4522562
> View attachment 4522563


Looks nice. I'm amping to get my GPS cranking. Happy I got that Sundae Banana Cookies. Think I have 8 different strains from GPS,


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 13, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> Looks nice. I'm amping to get my GPS cranking. Happy I got that Sundae Banana Cookies. Think I have 8 different strains from GPS,


Rock on! Definitely had good luck with GPS, have also run jelly pie, and blizzard bush, both super dank. Seem to recall the cookies and Sundae crosses are getting a lot of attention lately over on the GP thread..


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Rock on! Definitely had good luck with GPS, have also run jelly pie, and blizzard bush, both super dank. Seem to recall the cookies and Sundae crosses are getting a lot of attention lately over on the GP thread..


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

What's up guys, 48x 24x60 tent what do you suggest for maximum yield? How many plants per scrog in this type of set up? Also will be using an 600w HPS / MH 3 gallon fabric pots


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> Falling over nowView attachment 4528875View attachment 4528876


What size tent?


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> What's up guys, 48x 24x60 tent what do you suggest for maximum yield? How many plants per scrog in this type of set up? Also will be using an 600w HPS / MH 3 gallon fabric pots


One light. 600w small area.

Use a conversion MH then into flower straight HPS.


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> What size tent?


 48x 24x60 tent


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> One light. 600w small area.
> 
> Use a conversion MH then into flower straight HPS.


Scrog, maybe 4 max. SOG 30 ish


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> Scrog, maybe 4 max. SOG 30 ish


So like 4 plants max?


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> So like 4 plants max?


 Yep, you understand scroging? If you want fast turn over use SOG, don;t have to train them. But if the pigs are on your arse, keep your numbers low, and thats where scrog comes in


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

How far away do you guys run your HPS/MH from your canopies?


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> Yep, you understand scroging? If you want fast turn over use SOG, don;t have to train them. But if the pigs are on your arse, keep your numbers low, and thats where scrog comes in


I don't mind training the plants for scrog thanks man fuck the pigs!


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> What size tent?


800mm x 800mm


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> How far away do you guys run your HPS/MH from your canopies?


put your hand under the light , or at the top of your pants, Move your hand towards your canopy. feel the warmth on the top of your hand, Should just feel warm a little, that s your distance.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> put your hand under the light , or at the top of your pants, Move your hand towards your canopy. feel the warmth on the top of your hand, Should just feel warm a little, that s your distance.


Thanks.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> What's up guys, 48x 24x60 tent what do you suggest for maximum yield? How many plants per scrog in this type of set up? Also will be using an 600w HPS / MH 3 gallon fabric pots


I'd go with two plants in 5 or 7gal pots. Max three plants in the 3gal pots..


----------



## onegreenthumb (Apr 15, 2020)

day 46 getting fat


----------



## BuddyJesus (Apr 15, 2020)

ddddd


FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> View attachment 4492968
> View attachment 4492969
> I've just added 2 more Secret Jardin Tleds this time to the under side of the canopy .. this should help alotbonve shed been thinned as far as light penetration goes  .. - STELTHY


Great job mate! This is a beauty of a lady! I will have my first attempt at scrog this run.. All new equipment and setup. I'm sure you must have posted, but I didn't see.. How long did you Veg for?


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Apr 16, 2020)

BuddyJesus said:


> ddddd
> 
> 
> Great job mate! This is a beauty of a lady! I will have my first attempt at scrog this run.. All new equipment and setup. I'm sure you must have posted, but I didn't see.. How long did you Veg for?


Hi dude I vegged for 6 months LOL.... Shes looking good so far..due to add PK soon.. - STELTHY


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pulled at 70 days.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 20, 2020)

What plant would be better for 2.5x2.5 scrog big one is coco little one is Hempy bucket pur perlite..... this strain grew 11-15 inches after flip last go round if that helps.... I messed up my last scrog so any help or criticism would be much appreciated hears a pic of my last disaster only pulled 2.75 oz off her after a 8week veg


----------



## Jamexican (Apr 20, 2020)

just flipped to flower waiting on the stretch, one didnt get the memo n stretched a lil too early.


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 20, 2020)

First time grow, I had a bit of a flower room delay and plants got a bit large but still fit under the lights. I may have pushed the nutrients a bit too hard (jacks 321 at 100%/850-900 total feed ppm thru blumats) and gotten some burns on just a few tips. I'm moving to lower strength feed after a bit of flushing the coco and hoping to make it to harvesting this OG Kush clone without any other problems. 24 days since going 12/12.


This side took some wind damage from the fans, less fans right there now:


There's also a top screen to hold tops upright.

My old digital camera has macro focus assist, might have some life left in it:



If any of you with experience have advice for me I'd like to hear it, I have a link to a thread I made about this scrog in my sig.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 20, 2020)

No, it's not a primitive urinal. I had no choice but to set the screen lower than I'd prefer which made it impossible to top-feed this hand-watered ebb and flow set up in the traditional way. So, I gathered some bits and pieces of PVC that I had kicking around and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 20, 2020)

Just Be said:


> No, it's not a primitive urinal. I had no choice but to set the screen lower than I'd prefer which made it impossible to top-feed this hand-watered ebb and flow set up in the traditional way. So, I gathered some bits and pieces of PVC that I had kicking around and this is what I came up with.
> View attachment 4540380


never Underestimate a determined gardener with a little know how


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 21, 2020)

What you guys think? that its my frits try using scrog tek...

The plants are with 25 days from spround seed

Just do LST in the bigger one

Im thinking to change to 12/12 in like 10 to 15 days...


----------



## Buddernugs (Apr 22, 2020)

TailsGrow said:


> What you guys think? that its my frits try using scrog tek...
> 
> The plants are with 25 days from spround seed
> 
> ...


I would wait another 3-4 weeks or untill 70%of your screen is filled


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Apr 22, 2020)

5th week since flipping to 12/12 - STELTHY


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 22, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> I would wait another 3-4 weeks or untill 70%of your screen is filled


Thanks man, will do it


----------



## dion455 (Apr 23, 2020)

Trying to get a 5x5 scrog going what else can I do to train them now to so ready the canopy out. Last picture is before lst


----------



## Onr grow (Apr 23, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> *Welcome to Enter the Scrog*, an open thread for all to do with Scr.O.G. or Screen of Green.
> 
> After much reading and following other pages related to the topic, I wanted to create a Scrog place for all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onr grow (Apr 23, 2020)

Onr grow said:


> View attachment 4543444


biggings


----------



## jzs147 (Apr 25, 2020)

I ended up with 14.6 ozs of nice shit 3.9 ozs of 
Kiff


----------



## Fiete (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I am Growing for Years but never try a Scrog Grow, I love to try it out in the next 14 days when my Autos are Big enough. 

My questions:

1. Can i Scrog Autoflower Plants?
2. Is Topping necessary? 
3. Can i make my own Scrog net made with bamboo sticks?

Size i have 80x80x160cm. My Plan is to Grow 3 Plants in that Scrog area in Coco under leds


----------



## Buddernugs (May 3, 2020)

What’s the life span of them? Like start to finish..... 70+days you can get away with one topping under70 days I wouldn’t do it..... just bend that lil sexy moma over at a 90 and tie her down as the branches grow tie them out as well....no rhyme or reason just so their spaced out


----------



## Hobbes (May 3, 2020)

.

Just joining the thread, I've missed it until now.

I'm on my third scrog grow, increasing yield a bit each time.

Any suggestions will be appreciated, I'm going to skim through the thread for bits of gold.




.


----------



## Fiete (May 3, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> What’s the life span of them? Like start to finish..... 70+days you can get away with one topping under70 days I wouldn’t do it..... just bend that lil sexy moma over at a 90 and tie her down as the branches grow tie them out as well....no rhyme or reason just so their spaced out



I do a lot of lst and Topping etc but never Scrog. Topping Autos is possible with a superior start but maybe not necessary in Scrog?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 4, 2020)

Scrogging Ruderalis Poly Hybrids- Aka Autoflower

Depending on the timeframe a particular cultivar or phenotype begins flower, it can be accomplished. 

Ideally, training ends with flowering. 

WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 4, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> Yep, you understand scroging? If you want fast turn over use SOG, don;t have to train them. But if the pigs are on your arse, keep your numbers low, and thats where scrog comes in


 20,000 sqft of commercially licensed recreational grow facility here, indoor and outdoor, unlimited plant count, and we ARE scroggers! 

"Cannabis trellising is a methodology designed for efficiency." WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Scrogging Ruderalis Poly Hybrids- Aka Autoflower
> 
> Depending on the timeframe a particular cultivar or phenotype begins flower, it can be accomplished.
> 
> ...



I.e. if the plant begins flowering, training should end as well. That's the rule of thumb that could prevent you from scrog training some autoflowering plants. 
Those plants that have a bit of time before flowering, give opportunity to manipulate the structure and train into a screen. 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2020)

Special Report: 

This thread fills with ladies and gentleman that are interested in learning. Many first time scrog journals are presented, and it often appears that the majority of folks trellising are at beginner stages of cultivating cannabis. While this may be true for the thread, I want to make it clear that theough my time with cultivating cannabis and guiding others, I have seen the industry shift into the vast majority of commercial grow operations utilizing trellising in one way or another. As time goes, those who learn Scrog methodology typically move on in their lives and look back less at the places where their education began. Posting platforms have advanced and social media platforms take the main stage. 
I want to remind you all that the skills, techniques, methodologies, technologies, and experiences shared here are what you will take with you. What your return however, is up to you. 
If you find yourself successful in learning and applying the knowledge of a Scrogger, feel free to drop in and make note. Drop a few pics of the scrogger life, and let us know. 
Thanks to all of you who have returned over the years, and to those whom contribute while already successful and full of knowledge. Your contributions expand the knowledge of your own community, and further the advancement of the understanding of cannabis and cultivation. 

Thank you! 

Woodsmantoker~


----------



## Fiete (May 6, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> I.e. if the plant begins flowering, training should end as well. That's the rule of thumb that could prevent you from scrog training some autoflowering plants.
> Those plants that have a bit of time before flowering, give opportunity to manipulate the structure and train into a screen.
> 
> Woodsmantoker~



Without Topping?


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Without Topping?


The best rule of thumb for scrogging photoperiod plants applies to all cannabis. The more you know the cultivar or phenotype, the more likely you will be successful at timing. For autoflowering types, knowing how long you have before onset of flowering dictates your ability to train regardless of technique. Topping requires healing time and shifts the structure away from apical dominance that some require to produce adequately however, if the plant type is known initially, single cola dominant cultivars are less likely to be chosen to be scrogged. Regardless of the outcome, it CAN be done. To be more successful with scrogging than untrained depends on the goal of the grower. Get to know your plants, and plan accordingly. 

WMT~


----------



## woodsmantoker (May 6, 2020)

I currently run a ruderalis hybrid commercially. I bred the plant, and have been with it for about 15 years. I have scrogged it many times, however in the commercial runs training the plant is not beneficial to me. The reason is that I dont breed out variations that are single cola dominant (some are the most potent in this strain), and would be diminishing the plants potential by inhibiting growth during a set timeframe of cycle. Additionally, the plants begin flowering about the third or fourth week of life, which translates to meaning that training would diminish overall harvest.

Not all cultivars scrog well. Just because I am a scrogger doesnt mean I train all plants. I do however, know which ones to train and not, why, and when.

Grow on Scroggers!
Yes you can scrog an autoflowering plant, just beware those you shouldn't, wont like it as much.

WMT~


----------



## TailsGrow (May 7, 2020)

TailsGrow said:


> What you guys think? that its my frits try using scrog tek...
> 
> The plants are with 25 days from spround seed
> 
> ...


Guys, now the girls are like this, do you think need another week before turn to flower?

Right now, they have 37 days from seedspround

Thanks


----------



## jondamon (May 7, 2020)

Hi guys.

not been a SCroG guy before not even sure this classifies as a SCroG Lol.

But To control my canopy better with 3 different strains and 4 total plants allowing me to remove a plant if it finishes earlier or needs longer etc.

couple of pics for you all to see what I’ve done so far.

not sure I’m going to be filling the screens completely or not but I will be switching to flower next week some time regardless of how much of the screen is filled as I plan to train them under the screen during stretch.

I’ve only added the screens today and I will most likely lower them some more 

comments welcome


----------



## Jamexican (May 7, 2020)

3 weeks 1 turned out to be a male bahumbug.


----------



## Hobbes (May 8, 2020)

.

Is it a scrog if you top the plants and let them grow into the netting holes, without weaving the stem and branches through the netting?

.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (May 8, 2020)

jondamon said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> not been a SCroG guy before not even sure this classifies as a SCroG Lol.
> 
> ...


Umm... This is genius


----------



## jondamon (May 8, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Is it a scrog if you top the plants and let them grow into the netting holes, without weaving the stem and branches through the netting?
> 
> .


Mine will be weaved. Lol. Just saying lol.


----------



## jondamon (May 8, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Umm... This is genius


Thanks very much lol. 

Next time I might screen the entire area not sure yet.


----------



## Hobbes (May 8, 2020)

.

Just curious so I know what style I'm growing. I always thought putting a scrog netting on the plants made it a scrog, after browsing this thread I'm not so sure.

Here's my current garden, what style would you call it?

.



.



.


----------



## Lpt (May 8, 2020)

Hi guys first go at a scrog. Couple questions if anyone fancys chiming in! 
1: is the net too low? 
2: when would you flip?
3: would it be a good idea letting these grow out and then add a second net just after flip and weave best bud sites through that and remove anything bellow?


----------



## Boatguy (May 8, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Just curious so I know what style I'm growing. I always thought putting a scrog netting on the plants made it a scrog, after browsing this thread I'm not so sure.
> 
> ...


How do you do it? Is it a small number of plants that you continually tuck and push under the screen, till its full? Or do you hang a net or two and let a bunch of plants grow through for support?
Whichever way you are doing it, it looks like a nice even canopy


----------



## Hobbes (May 8, 2020)

.

I grow with 4 plants in a 4'x4' - I don't tuck I lower the screen over the buds around day 21 of flower.

A little different than the plants growing into the net but similar results.

.


----------



## jondamon (May 9, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I grow with 4 plants in a 4'x4' - I don't tuck I lower the screen over the buds around day 21 of flower.
> 
> ...


My understanding of a SCROG is that you fit a net approx 8-12” above your plants and then weave the Tops that start to grow above the net back under the neto a new hole.
Trying to give each square its own “top” from the plant.

then when 75% is full you switch to 12/12 and continue to weave during the stretch.

I have lowered my nets a little closer to the plants and I will begin weaving as soon as anything pops above the net.


----------



## KK26 (May 9, 2020)

Broken umbrella, bamboo legs and a bit of wire.

Individual scrog net 50cm x 50cm

Useless junk into a useful individual scrog net for these on my next run.


----------



## jondamon (May 9, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I grow with 4 plants in a 4'x4' - I don't tuck I lower the screen over the buds around day 21 of flower.
> 
> ...


It appears as though your mainly using the scrog for support but it has an added benefit of making the plants automatically find a space to grow through the net due to the way it spreads the plants out somewhat.


The official SCrOG would be to veg your plants and place a screen approx 8” above your pots.

then weave under the net to a new space any of those leaders that don’t have a space of their own.

wait for 75% of the screen to fill up and then switch to flower.
Continuing to weave under the net until stretch stops or slows To a manageable height.


----------



## jondamon (May 9, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I grow with 4 plants in a 4'x4' - I don't tuck I lower the screen over the buds around day 21 of flower.
> 
> ...


Also wanted to ask as I can’t remember but was it you that posted about the CCOB training method?

If so I’ve used that before and it was awesome.


----------



## Hobbes (May 9, 2020)

.

*"I’ve used that before and it was awesome."*

Thanks!

Years ago I used CCOB, it gave me some great yields.

Topping and scroging yield better and is easier.

.


----------



## jondamon (May 9, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> *"I’ve used that before and it was awesome."*
> 
> ...


I’m talking years ago when I used it lol.

yeah I didn’t notice much improvement from topping as far as yield was concerned but the density and uniformity was great!


----------



## Lpt (May 11, 2020)

Would you guys add a second scrog to these or let them do there thing? Flipped to 12/12 yesterday!


----------



## Hobbes (May 11, 2020)

.

They're going to explode in the next 3 weeks, a second scrog might not hurt.
.


----------



## jondamon (May 11, 2020)

Little update on mine.

they’ve been switched to 12/12 now.


----------



## jondamon (May 13, 2020)

Little update on the per plant scrog 

Cut off some of large suckers today as they were getting in the way of undergrowth coming up. Only 4 per plant 

I would normally trim this little stuff I’m pointing at but it’s right in line with a net space so they’re staying.


----------



## Bartender_in_ny (May 13, 2020)

How big is tent,?omg dope!


----------



## jondamon (May 13, 2020)

Bartender_in_ny said:


> How big is tent,?omg dope!


Me?

It’s not a tent. It’s a walk in closet.

it’s 7x3.3x8

I actively use a 3x3 area.


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2020)

Little update. 8 days of 12/12.

Last feed was 
source water 0.2EC
Calcium 0.4EC
Base Nutes 0.6EC
TOTAL 1.2EC


----------



## jondamon (May 20, 2020)

Little update.

sex is now showing.


----------



## Deputy Fife (May 20, 2020)

Need some SCROG training/pruning advice. I am planning to do a SCROG with 3ft wide by 8ft long welded wire mesh fence material. My plan is to train two leaders from the main stem out like this:

I'm planning for the screen to be about 2-3 feet off the ground. At about what height would I top to get two leaders around 2-3feet above the ground after the lower portion of the plant fully stretches?

My plants are ILGM Durban Poision about 6 weeks old, growing in soil in a sunny location at about 39d latitude in a sunny, dry and warm Mediterranean climate.


Thanks for any advice.

Peace out.


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2020)

Deputy Fife said:


> Need some SCROG training/pruning advice. I am planning to do a SCROG with 3ft wide by 8ft long welded wire mesh fence material. My plan is to train two leaders from the main stem out like this:
> View attachment 4571941
> I'm planning for the screen to be about 2-3 feet off the ground. At about what height would I top to get two leaders around 2-3feet above the ground after the lower portion of the plant fully stretches?
> 
> ...



Not entirely sure what you’re asking.

you can top your plant anywhere and strip off all other growth besides the 2 leaders you want to keep.

you can do this at any point in time and I would Advise the earlier the better to train the way you are hoping.

if you allow your plant to reach 2-3ft tall before any training the main stalk etc of the plant maybe too strong to bend effectively under a screen it the plants gets too big.


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2020)

Little update.

more bending tucking and repositioning.

EC1.2 pH5.8
0.2EC source water 
0.2EC CalMag
0.8EC base nutrients.


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2020)

I think the next time I use these nets I will create a small plastic frame to hold their shape better as the curve, while easier to bend the leaders in To the net it’s creating too much of a dead spot in the middle of each net.


----------



## Deputy Fife (May 23, 2020)

Thanks, I think you got what I was asking. I have 6 nodes above the coteleydons if I get 4” between the nodes it’s already at 2ft. I topped today. 

I’m curious, why are Your screens curved?


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (May 23, 2020)

Harvest tommoz !! .....Yay !!    - STELTHY


----------



## Hobbes (May 23, 2020)

.

That grow is BURSTING with bud, gonna be a nice harvest!

Be sure to post your weights.

.


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (May 23, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> That grow is BURSTING with bud, gonna be a nice harvest!
> 
> ...


Yeah defo.. just gonna cut n hang to.moz..then trim in 9 or 10 days.. for a nice slow dry... as soon as its about to be jarred for curing ..I'll do a weigh up   - STELTHY


----------



## jondamon (May 23, 2020)

Deputy Fife said:


> Thanks, I think you got what I was asking. I have 6 nodes above the coteleydons if I get 4” between the nodes it’s already at 2ft. I topped today.
> 
> I’m curious, why are Your screens curved?


Simply because it was plastic trellis netting that was rolled up in a cylinder for storage.

the squares in my net actually used to be 4small squares and I opened them out to give me more room to tuck etc.

this also caused them to be less rigid which means the curve is worse lol.

I’ve owned the screens for over 5 years and only just tried using them. They’ve been in my garden shed since then still rolled up in the cylinder.


----------



## jondamon (May 24, 2020)

A little more bending and tucking.

it would be very difficult for me to do this tucking etc if this was one whole screen.
As it happens I took 2 plants out to be able to get to all of them lol.

Day 14 of 12/12.
EC 1.3
Source water 0.2EC
Calcium 0.2EC
Base nutes 0.9EC.


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (May 24, 2020)

Well .. that's that done .. I'll add a LINK to my thread once I've added all my new pics... that 1x 3x3 pretty much packed !! - STELTHY 







FS/STELTHY's 3X3 MULTI SPECTRUM LED\CFL 1X RQS CRITICAL


Well, ...Hi all, you may remember a user called STELTHY ....well...10 years has passed, ....AND I AM BACK Ive left it so long since my RIU acc. was hacked and I lost a shit ton of pics over 130 pages of journal entries.. And in true STELTHY style I am once again putting more thought into my...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 28, 2020)

Just started my 10 Stardawg F2s 3days in soil already popped, I decided to go with an SoG style grow. 4x2 tent 48×24×60. 600w hps/MH currently running 400w. I will be adding promix hp im currently using some organic mix only thing i had. I will be upgrading to a tray to catch run off. Check out the cake pans


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## jondamon (May 29, 2020)

Little update from Wednesday.
Just a look over the canopy.


plants are being fed 1.3EC of grow Base Nutes (0.9) and extra Calcium (0.2) source water is 0.2EC.


----------



## Lpt (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice work @jondamon enjoying watching your grow come along!!

I decided against the second scrog and one leak and 25 days later (from flip) mine are looking ok ish I think. So much to learn and so much to do!! 3x zkittle gorilla a 1x royale gorilla in a 1200x1200..
My tap water rages between .6 and .8 ec so feeding has been tricky ish at times!! As youl.will see in the last pic I managed to get a flexible 1200x1200 tray and slide it in under the plants to make any further leaks less irritating


----------



## jondamon (Jun 4, 2020)

Lpt said:


> Nice work @jondamon enjoying watching your grow come along!!
> 
> I decided against the second scrog and one leak and 25 days later (from flip) mine are looking ok ish I think. So much to learn and so much to do!! 3x zkittle gorilla a 1x royale gorilla in a 1200x1200..
> My tap water rages between .6 and .8 ec so feeding has been tricky ish at times!! As youl.will see in the last pic I managed to get a flexible 1200x1200 tray and slide it in under the plants to make any further leaks less irritating


Looking great man.

lovely and even.


----------



## Desertbear87 (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anyone veg in one tent and then scrog when they move plants into their flowering tent? Any advice on that?

Running two tents isn't feasible as my new clone/veg tent is a 2x4 and will house my mother plant.

This will be my second grow and first time growing photos. I experimented with topping, LST, and some defol on my first grow (Auto WW x California Snow) which will be ready for harvest soon and am looking forward to learning scrog technique on this next one.


----------



## greencaliflip89 (Jul 1, 2020)

I started a Scrog set up and believe I am in final stages to flip to flower. I installed a second screen about 6" above the scrog just to accommodate for bud support. Here's a few pics. Let me know if I should flip now? I am afraid of overfilling and suffocating growing buds. Do I need to do some defoliation prior to the flip, or wait until a few weeks into flower? 

SETUP: 
2.5'x2.5'x6' grow tent
SF1000 150W LED full spectrum, Spider Farmer (18" above canopy @ 80% intensity)
24K Gold Indica Hybrid Clone (purchased 5/4/20)
FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil
FoxFarm Trio Nutes (Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom)
Humic Acid
Compost Tea
Microbes
CalMag

***CURRENTLY IN WEEK 8 VEG***


----------



## Fonzyyy21 (Jul 1, 2020)

Critical kush! 
2x2 grow tent 
Mars hydro 1000ts light (truly 150w)
Dwc with RO water and general hydro flora series nutes! 
2 weeks into flowering!


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 2, 2020)

Desertbear87 said:


> Does anyone veg in one tent and then scrog when they move plants into their flowering tent? Any advice on that?
> 
> Running two tents isn't feasible as my new clone/veg tent is a 2x4 and will house my mother plant.
> 
> This will be my second grow and first time growing photos. I experimented with topping, LST, and some defol on my first grow (Auto WW x California Snow) which will be ready for harvest soon and am looking forward to learning scrog technique on this next one.


Im in a similar position. Just flipping now, & this is my first scrog. Normally I’d let some more experienced scrog farmers answer, but since non have, Ill chime in. 

I vegged 5 clones in a tent (3 Critical Orange Punch, 1 Blue Steel & 1 Blue Hulk) for about 4-5 weeks, up-potted & moved into my “room” for a 40”x60” scrog, under a 1000w MH/HPS.

What are you wondering?


----------



## Tommy2Shanks (Jul 3, 2020)

Similar position myself. I have 2 ladies flowering in my larger tent. They are on F#27. I also have 2 white widow vegging. My question is if I keep on LSTing them till the ones in flower finish will I still be able to SCROG them when I move them into 4x4 tent? This pic was from a couple days ago I’ve topped once. They will still have to veg for another 4-5weeks.


----------



## MaurilioVboas (Jul 3, 2020)

hi, I followed all these pages and at the end I think I'm ready to flip, even assik I would like to hear the opinion of more experienced people ..

do you think it's time to bloom?
50 days of veg

Thanks, and Sorry for bad english

area is 2x2 or 60cmx60cm
Led citizen 250w
genetics Blue dream Humboldt
coconut hempy


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 4, 2020)

I acquies


MaurilioVboas said:


> hi, I followed all these pages and at the end I think I'm ready to flip, even assik I would like to hear the opinion of more experienced people ..
> 
> do you think it's time to bloom?
> 50 days of veg
> ...


I defer to more experienced true SCROG growers, but based on what I’ve read n seen elsewhere, YES. Flip now. I wish I could ID my source material, but apologies- my memory not that swift. Most of what I’ve read & seen suggests Flipping @ 80% net fill. One dude who seemed more legit - & posted excellent How TOS, suggested new scrog growers should flip early, as (he claimed) the canopy can get quite bushy, & he advocated essentially keep the training wheels on first grow. These are the directions I’m following. Hopefully some true experts will also post.

PS: Your spelling is just fine, bro, & I totally understand why someone might fear running afoul of the Grammar Police.


----------



## Buddernugs (Jul 4, 2020)

should I top if I plan on scrogging? Or 4 way lst?


----------



## Boatguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> should I top if I plan on scrogging? Or 4 way lst?


I topped for 4 mains in veg, then trained under the screen. 
Seen plenty on here scrogging with no other training whatsoever. So i guess, top, lst, or dont. Its all about filling that scrog in the end


----------



## Buddernugs (Jul 4, 2020)

I think I’m going to let 3 of them them grow natural And lst them to open them up and super crop any runaways and4 way lst 1 to see how they stretch for next go round


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 4, 2020)

I do a lot of tucking, you still have openings. Any of the taller branches simply push it under and redirect to a corner or an open square


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 4, 2020)

i already posted this in the rado thread but i forgot to throw it up here too, my closet SCROG, 4 plants of cannarado slap-n-tickle.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 5, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I do a lot of tucking, you still have openings. Any of the taller branches simply push it under and redirect to a corner or an open square


Frankly, I really enjoy tucking.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 5, 2020)

Guys, do you ever top / trim branches growing above the screen, **at the boundary / end of the screen**? If I’ve run out of screen, but haven’t yet flipped (about to), should I trim them, to maintain that flat canopy?


----------



## Buddernugs (Jul 5, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i already posted this in the rado thread but i forgot to throw it up here too, my closet SCROG, 4 plants of cannarado slap-n-tickle. View attachment 4614625


What was your yield and that’s a 4x4 right


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 8, 2020)

Anybody? True SCROG trimming advice?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 8, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> What was your yield and that’s a 4x4 right


havent chopped em yet, and its not quite a 4x4' more like a 3.5 x 3'. closet not a tent


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 8, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Anybody? True SCROG trimming advice?


i had a few branches outgrow the rest, i didnt have the heart to chop em lol. they have the biggest colas now and i dont think it hurt or took much away from the rest of em


----------



## Boatguy (Jul 8, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Anybody? True SCROG trimming advice?


I trimmed out any branches that hadnt reached the scrog when i switched to 12/12, also trimmed out leaves etc under there. I was surprised how persistent the undergrowth was through the first half of flower.
Didnt do it all at once, just a few branches a day


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 8, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I trimmed out any branches that hadnt reached the scrog when i switched to 12/12, also trimmed out leaves etc under there. I was surprised how persistent the undergrowth was through the first half of flower.
> Didnt do it all at once, just a few branches a day


I don’t recall the name / handle of the author, but one seemingly legit post I saw & respect somewhere, recommended flipping a little early first time around for that very reason.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Buddernugs (Jul 8, 2020)

Love the avitar master Roshi is the shit


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 8, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Anybody? True SCROG trimming advice?


I supercrop taller branches so the shorter ones can catch up. Here's my 3 gal hempy 2x3 scrog week 5 of gg4 x chocolate diesel


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 9, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Love the avitar master Roshi is the shit


Thanks, man!


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 9, 2020)

Last w/e my scrog plants took a painful hit. Got a new BlueLab PH pen (which I love!). Watched the hydro store dude “calibrate” it at the counter, so I didn’t do so myself. Took me a couple days to nail the pen down as the issue, as I had made various other environmental changes during same period. Lowering of light, increase in ambient air temp. After reading the pen manual, as I should have done, turns out initial calibration & even subsequent calibrations are more involved than what seller did. Such as 24 hour soak in hydrating liquid. As validated via PH color drops, pen was off by 1.0-1.1. I flushed plants with PH’d water. Earlier I’d backed temp down couple degrees & raised light a bit. Plants have continued to grow, & looks like I have lots of tucking to do today. Pretty sure the worst is behind me, and very pleased with my girls for being resilient.This is why I don’t grow hydro. I make too many mistakes - I need the buffering action of soil.

Screen is nearly full, & I’m still in flip transition (I don’t go straight from 18/6 - 12/12). Will complete the flip today, going to 12/12. Didn’t want to do it while things were effed up.


----------



## BIG-red1996 (Jul 13, 2020)

heres my 2 girl scout cookies 2/3 days after the flip. Any tips or ‘what i would do next’ welcome! Peace!


----------



## Dogzila716 (Jul 17, 2020)

Out of necessity, I had to quickly decide to do a ScroG. It's an outdoor grow and due to me being dumb when I planted, I didn't realize how big they would get, so I had to get everything down below the fence line so nothing could be visible from the street. I ended up bending them at about 2 1/2 feet high and they are going crazy! The beds they are in are 4' x 12' so they are planted at one end and I'm trying to train them towards the other end of the bed. They are currently 1/2 way down and I HAVE to mess with these every day! I'm sure this isn't the best idea, but I didn't trust my transplant skills at that size. We'll see what happens. Wish me luck!

- Dog


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dogzila716 said:


> Out of necessity, I had to quickly decide to do a ScroG. It's an outdoor grow and due to me being dumb when I planted, I didn't realize how big they would get, so I had to get everything down below the fence line so nothing could be visible from the street. I ended up bending them at about 2 1/2 feet high and they are going crazy! The beds they are in are 4' x 12' so they are planted at one end and I'm trying to train them towards the other end of the bed. They are currently 1/2 way down and I HAVE to mess with these every day! I'm sure this isn't the best idea, but I didn't trust my transplant skills at that size. We'll see what happens. Wish me luck!View attachment 4627066
> 
> - Dog


That looks gorgeous, dog. I wish I could grow any weight outdoors, but I live in the city.


----------



## TailsGrow (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a doubt that it's killing me.

I bought a hammock to make ScroG but I saw many people cutting them at the end of the cultivation, is it really necessary that I do this? Can't I remove the net without hurting the buds too much?

Thank you


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 18, 2020)

TailsGrow said:


> I have a doubt that it's killing me.
> 
> I bought a hammock to make ScroG but I saw many people cutting them at the end of the cultivation, is it really necessary that I do this? Can't I remove the net without hurting the buds too much?
> 
> Thank you


Harvesting can be done without cutting the scrog. Many people use “cattle panels” (galvanized steel fence, typically with 2”x3” openings) or other metal grid. Obviously cutting that is not typically done. They are re-used.

Whether or not you feel the need to dice up your lattice / scrog net will depend on some variables, like size of openings, density of vegetation & whether all your plants are the same strain. I raise the last, because if you are growing 2 or more strains under the net, you probably want to ensure you keep the strains separate from each other at harvest time. That could be challenging if you don’t cut up your lattice.


----------



## Jamexican (Jul 26, 2020)

should I go another couple of weeks?


----------



## PissingNutes (Jul 26, 2020)

Jamexican said:


> should I go another couple of weeks?


Yess


----------



## Tstat (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve done some scrog grows in the past, using a big trellis net over an entire hydro grow. These days I am back to soil and 5-8 gallon pots. I usually drop a round tomato cage on them for support. My idea is to attach a rigid screen to the top of the cage, sort of a DIY Scrogger type thing. 





I’m trying to find a cheap way to make this happen. I want something rigid, like these (but not at that crazy price!) :
https://buildasoil.com/products/scrog-screens?variant=21261471776852

Anyone have any ideas? In the meantime I’ll be digging through this thread.
TIA!


----------



## Tstat (Jul 28, 2020)

Guess I’ll head to the grow store tomorrow and see what they have. Was hoping someone knew a source or maybe even made something similar...


----------



## Tstat (Jul 30, 2020)

Zzzz


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 31, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I’ve done some scrog grows in the past, using a big trellis net over an entire hydro grow. These days I am back to soil and 5-8 gallon pots. I usually drop a round tomato cage on them for support. My idea is to attach a rigid screen to the top of the cage, sort of a DIY Scrogger type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ $25 each, delivered, I don’t see a value in trying to diy it. Whatever you build won’t be as clean, easy to disassemble & reassemble, & maybe u can save $8 per unit. Juice isn’t worth the squeeze.


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 2, 2020)

Jamexican said:


> should I go another couple of weeks?


I have read that the recommendation is to flower when the screen is 75% full. Maybe a week or two longer...


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 2, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I’ve done some scrog grows in the past, using a big trellis net over an entire hydro grow. These days I am back to soil and 5-8 gallon pots. I usually drop a round tomato cage on them for support. My idea is to attach a rigid screen to the top of the cage, sort of a DIY Scrogger type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could omit the circles and use 4 bamboo stakes (into the growing medium) for each screen, adding a baking rack or whatever you can find. Add the rack by using duct tape or electrical tape. Worth a try, at least.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 3, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> @ $25 each, delivered, I don’t see a value in trying to diy it. Whatever you build won’t be as clean, easy to disassemble & reassemble, & maybe u can save $8 per unit. Juice isn’t worth the squeeze.


Where can I get them at that price? I think I saw them for $45.
BTW, after getting heat from the wife, I will be setting up some netting over my outdoor grow. I’ll post some pics, got some ideas.
And THANKS so much for the replies!!

EDIT: I do see those square screens from BAS two for $50, so I guess that’s what you referred to. I misunderstood and thought you meant one all ready with legs, etc.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 3, 2020)

Yea, thank you. I edited my post after I realized what you meant


----------



## Tstat (Aug 3, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> The OPs attachment showed that price. Note that the prices shown, which include shipping, are for multiple units. The photo shows a 2x2 unit, & they offer (2) 2x2 units for $50. Ergo, $25 each.


Maybe I’ll grab a couple. Still seems a bit pricy for a piece of plastic, lol.


----------



## Bigrick126 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey peeps its my first scrog think k messed up big timd on fillong the screen what do yal reckon


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 4, 2020)

Bigrick126 said:


> Hey peeps its my first scrog think k messed up big timd on fillong the screen what do yal reckon


I reckon you’re kicking ass. Those are happy plants! Nice, clean under canopy. Budding nicely. Who cares if your canopy isn’t 100% full?


----------



## Bigrick126 (Aug 5, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I reckon you’re kicking ass. Those are happy plants! Nice, clean under canopy. Budding nicely. Who cares if your canopy isn’t 100% full?


Thanks downhill its only my first scrog i didnt vegg for very Long as Im going on hoiliday end of September next time will be better for sure has


----------



## Bigrick126 (Aug 5, 2020)

Anybody on Here has any experance growing gorrlia zkittlz and any advice would be welcomed thanks


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys, I actually just made a thread about this but then found this thread. I am building a scrog frame from PVC, my plan is for it to be stackable. I just finished the bottom or first frame. I spaced the eyes 3" apart. I saw some people stacking them. I was thinking about 12-14" and 24". I noticed some people have larger holes in the second scrog as well, for instance, 3" in the first and 6" in the second. Any advice?


----------



## Bigrick126 (Aug 9, 2020)

Update flower day 24.using House house and garden fulline 600w Solís tek ballest and bulb 1x1x2 firsttime scrog.. need some help think ive over fed one but not sure leaves arepointong down but curling up 
2x gorrlia zkittlz 1x ayausacua purple


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 9, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Hey guys, I actually just made a thread about this but then found this thread. I am building a scrog frame from PVC, my plan is for it to be stackable. I just finished the bottom or first frame. I spaced the eyes 3" apart. I saw some people stacking them. I was thinking about 12-14" and 24". I noticed some people have larger holes in the second scrog as well, for instance, 3" in the first and 6" in the second. Any advice?


If in a tent with colas stretch up about 12-24" I don't see a need for a second net. And the way mine grew as I trained it outwards I put my net up about 6" from soil/stem base of the plant, they then stretched above it leaving me under a foot between top of canopy and the light.
I think the op in this post put the net down too late after showing sex and too high on his plants not to mention defoliation.


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 11, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Hey guys, I actually just made a thread about this but then found this thread. I am building a scrog frame from PVC, my plan is for it to be stackable. I just finished the bottom or first frame. I spaced the eyes 3" apart. I saw some people stacking them. I was thinking about 12-14" and 24". I noticed some people have larger holes in the second scrog as well, for instance, 3" in the first and 6" in the second. Any advice?


Mine is only 1 screen, & I would maintain that 3” is about ideal for 1 screen. If you plan to fill your screen by topping, tucking & training, 1 screen should b enough. Plan being to creat a flat panel of photosynthesis to use every photon your light(s) provide.

Many people top & open the plant up, but don’t necessarily tuck & train to fill every space. In such cases, that 2nd screen prevents bud flop.

This is my virginal SCROG run tho, so I don’t claim expert credentials.


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 11, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Many people top & open the plant up, but don’t necessarily tuck & train to fill every space. In such cases, that 2nd screen prevents bud flop.


Right, I haven't been bending/breaking enough stems, can imagine the second net is clutch with some strains.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 11, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Mine is only 1 screen, & I would maintain that 3” is about ideal for 1 screen. If you plan to fill your screen by topping, tucking & training, 1 screen should b enough. Plan being to creat a flat panel of photosynthesis to use every photon your light(s) provide.
> 
> Many people top & open the plant up, but don’t necessarily tuck & train to fill every space. In such cases, that 2nd screen prevents bud flop.
> 
> This is my virginal SCROG run tho, so I don’t claim expert credentials.


I'm actually monstercropping, my boy cut me a bunch of clones off some flowering plants, so I've only topped once. So many nodes popping out everywhere right now its ridiculous lol. Lowered the screen a cpl inches from where I had it initially so I could start tucking & training some of the bigger plants, 3-4 of em are starting to get away from these other two. Plan is to keep tucking those until the little guys catch up then do a little tucking on them and flip. I've only got about a weeks worth of veg nutes left...  This FOOP starter kit definitely isn't enough! LOL


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 12, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> I'm actually monstercropping, my boy cut me a bunch of clones off some flowering plants, so I've only topped once. So many nodes popping out everywhere right now its ridiculous lol. Lowered the screen a cpl inches from where I had it initially so I could start tucking & training some of the bigger plants, 3-4 of em are starting to get away from these other two. Plan is to keep tucking those until the little guys catch up then do a little tucking on them and flip. I've only got about a weeks worth of veg nutes left...  This FOOP starter kit definitely isn't enough! LOL


If it’s convenient, put up a pic! Sounds good.


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 12, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> I'm actually monstercropping, my boy cut me a bunch of clones off some flowering plants, so I've only topped once. So many nodes popping out everywhere right now its ridiculous lol. Lowered the screen a cpl inches from where I had it initially so I could start tucking & training some of the bigger plants, 3-4 of em are starting to get away from these other two. Plan is to keep tucking those until the little guys catch up then do a little tucking on them and flip. I've only got about a weeks worth of veg nutes left...  This FOOP starter kit definitely isn't enough! LOL


My own thought is that monstercropping is ideal for scrog.


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 12, 2020)

Bigrick126 said:


> Hey peeps its my first scrog think k messed up big timd on fillong the screen what do yal reckon


Bigrick, have u got a grow journal posted on this? I’d like to follow it, if u do.


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 13, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> If it’s convenient, put up a pic! Sounds good.


Just posted a load of pics to my journal. I don't want to double post and suck up all the storage space on the server. Check the link in my sig!


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 13, 2020)

The view from my co2 sensor


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2020)

First go at scrogging a whole 5x5. 4 different strains and as many different phenos so the canopy isn’t the most even. Switched from soil to dtw coco this run too. Pics at about 21-22 days in.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 16, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> What was your yield and that’s a 4x4 right


i know you asked a while ago lol but my yield on the 4 plants was 9.8 oz, I didnt really clean up the lowers much and didnt weigh the larf so id say 10 if you count that


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 19, 2020)

Am I getting this right? 
5wk veg/day 21 flower White Widow. 


My grow has morphed into long veg (8-10wks) 2 plant 4'x8' grow. (This one is my practice plant hence the shorter veg time)
So I *really* need to get decent at this quickly 

Any constructive criticism/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Am I getting this right?
> 5wk veg/day 21 flower White Widow.
> View attachment 4658958
> View attachment 4658959
> ...


I like to go with around 3" squares instead of those 4" trellis nets, but looks good. also going use an additional removeable screen my next grow to help support main colas and optimize light. Probably add around mid flower. Probably not a big deal with WW though


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 19, 2020)

I have a 4" (10 cm) mesh aperture mesh. It's from the local mega-hardware store, and the mesh is thin steel, welded and galvanised, them plastic coated.
Hung it up with bungee cords around the tent corners. Cost = ~$7 each for 4 reusable screens.
I removed the chicken wire screen which was in there.



I was advised that 6" apertures were the right size, but it seemed a bit big, so I compromised at 4".

It was a lot cheaper than the eBay (Australia) Scrog net at $26 (the cheapest I could see).


----------



## burnone27 (Aug 20, 2020)

Here’s my first scrog in a 5x5 tent.
3 no till beds
30 g
2x4
3x3
Fed with blumats only water.
Second grow


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 22, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Am I getting this right?
> 5wk veg/day 21 flower White Widow.
> View attachment 4658958
> View attachment 4658959
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 22, 2020)

Five weeks. Blue Steel, Critical Orange Punch & Blue Hulk.


----------



## .Smoke (Aug 23, 2020)

48"x40" (120x100cm) pallet


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 23, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> 48"x40" (120x100cm) pallet
> View attachment 4661941
> View attachment 4661940


Very nice, flat canopy. Extra credit for repurposing the pallets.


----------



## snekonomics (Aug 25, 2020)

First time grower here. Gelato 50 days from seed, 2x2 tent with coco in 5 gallon airpot. Messed up with LST after mainlining which stunted some branches. Should I try to fill up the screen during veg, or flip now and fill the screen during the stretch?


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 25, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> First time grower here. Gelato 50 days from seed, 2x2 tent with coco in 5 gallon airpot. Messed up with LST after mainlining which stunted some branches. Should I try to fill up the screen during veg, or flip now and fill the screen during the stretch?
> 
> View attachment 4664081
> View attachment 4664083


You want to be bending / tucking those branches & leaves back under the screen. I would have selected a bigger grow space & trellis with smaller “holes.” Because your grow space is so small, you’re already at the point where you can flip. That one plant is fully capable of filling a space easily 3x the space it’s in. None of this means your current grow won’t be fine of course, save the tucking, which is a key component of SCROG.

The growers with far more experience than my own say flip @ 80% of screen. The stretch will easily fill your screen.


----------



## snekonomics (Aug 25, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> You want to be bending / tucking those branches & leaves back under the screen. I would have selected a bigger grow space & trellis with smaller “holes.” Because your grow space is so small, you’re already at the point where you can flip. That one plant is fully capable of filling a space easily 3x the space it’s in. None of this means your current grow won’t be fine of course, save the tucking, which is a key component of SCROG.
> 
> The growers with far more experience than my own say flip @ 80% of screen. The stretch will easily fill your screen.


Thanks, I think I'll flip then! I've been tucking them for the last few days after supercropping the main branches, but since the trellis has quite big holes not all the branches can reach where I want them to grow, so I've been using ties to adjust them.


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 25, 2020)

You’re doing well. Your plants are clearly healthy and loved. Ties are good - I use ‘em too, when tucking won’t do it.! Meant to tell u that did a nice job super cropping too. Nice, short plant. You’re going to see a lot of growth after you flip.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd like to know if I'm doing a proper ScroG.

I've half-assed a scrog in the past and didn't see much of a difference.

Now I'm using a late game added screen and tying the plant to it and I have some questions.

The screen is badly custom made from rigid wire. I cut and bled making this screen and bled more installing it.

After the fact, I was enlightened to issues I'm going to face and had to weigh changing it or leaving it.

I'm going to leave it this run and learn more this round so the next will be better.

(Got stoned...hard to think)

(Several tangents and an eternity later)

(Actually the next day)

I'm back after tying plants to screen and I really dislike my screen. It's going to give me around 150-200 tops which is not only a fuck ton of work to tie them down but it's going to be a horrific event at harvest.

So that began the question, how do people do this the easy way?

In my brain, a ScroG is a screen. Rigid or not it is a screen that only lets tops through, you tie the tops down and fill the screen.

I see hundreds of people using trellis netting or support netting and calling it a scrog and they have leaves everywhere and nothing is tied to shit.

So what exactly is a Scrog?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Aug 28, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'd like to know if I'm doing a proper ScroG.
> 
> I've half-assed a scrog in the past and didn't see much of a difference.
> 
> ...


There was Sea Of Green growing method... then people started using a screen or trellis on one or two plants spread-out to look the the Sea Of Green method (SOG) sea of green method using a screen (ScROG)


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 28, 2020)

I started using a screen and had a good increase in yield but none of it was ever top quality weed? 

Question: 
coincidence or does getting a bigger yield have an effect on the quality of the taste, i enjoyed the process but the product wasn't great, I ended up getting sick of the work for nothing in return and gave it up for a number of years, I've now got the bug again, my last crop was beautiful to smoke, I've another atm but only tied over again due to previous experience? 

What do you think folks?


----------



## Hippieryan (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m hoping someone can give me a thought on putting a trellis on top of 4 -30 litre pits with a RDWC system, I would like to incorporate a wingxh with my system so I can not only lift the plants but also have the top of the lids come up with it. I have 4!good pulleys but am thinking I may need to get double that to accomplish this. Does anyone else have a comparable system?


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Rigid or not it is a screen that only lets tops through, you tie the tops down and fill the screen.


You dont tie anything. Just tuck and weave the tops back under the screen untill its full enough


----------



## Hippieryan (Aug 29, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You dont tie anything. Just tuck and weave the tops back under the screen untill its full enough


Yea I understand that and how it works and the concept of it, I just thought it would be nice to lift the main trellis with the lids from my 4 resivoirs if I wanted to take a peek in then. I am sure I saw someone on here with one built that way


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 29, 2020)

Each to there own if you're happy to do it why not? 
Imho it's a lot of work for something that doesn't serve a purpose but if were you I'd go for it, the novelty of working around plants has worn thin for me but I can understand your enthusiasm, I used to be and wish I still had it. 
I hope it works out for you. 

Cheers SD


----------



## Hippieryan (Aug 29, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Each to there own if you're happy to do it why not?
> Imho it's a lot of work for something that doesn't serve a purpose but if were you I'd go for it, the novelty of working around plants has worn thin for me but I can understand your enthusiasm, I used to be and wish I still had it.
> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Cheers SD


Thanks, the big one for me is that since it is hydroponics, I’m thinking it would be much safer for the plant versus me just lifting an edge up, it really isn’t that much more work and I have all the parts, thanks again, each to there own I guess, I did see one on here made from pvc pipe orb something similar and that caught my eye


----------



## snekonomics (Aug 29, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> You’re doing well. Your plants are clearly healthy and loved. Ties are good - I use ‘em too, when tucking won’t do it.! Meant to tell u that did a nice job super cropping too. Nice, short plant. You’re going to see a lot of growth after you flip.


She's coming along nicely, few days into flower now. I've ran out of space with the main branches, will have to see if I can bend them back or to the sides to give smaller ones time to catch up. Tucking/pruning takes me 30 minutes every morning now...


http://imgur.com/GDJZmbP


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You dont tie anything. Just tuck and weave the tops back under the screen untill its full enough


True...lots of tucking n weaving. There are, however, circumstances where a tie down is helpful.


----------



## downhill21 (Aug 30, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Each to there own if you're happy to do it why not?
> Imho it's a lot of work for something that doesn't serve a purpose but if were you I'd go for it, the novelty of working around plants has worn thin for me but I can understand your enthusiasm, I used to be and wish I still had it.
> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Cheers SD


Generally, SCROG will do great things for yield. It’s a super efficient use of your energy, & no more work than other training techniques. If I haven’t ignored my scrog for 1-2 weeks, I can do maintenance tucking of 17 sq ft in about 15 minutes. Yes, a heavy cleanup after stretch can be time consuming, but so is defoliation, lollipopping, manifolding, choose your poison. The goal is a flat, but complete canopy at just the right distance to light source. All buds are equidistant to light source. If you want to use every photon of light for which you pay, this is the way to go. If u want some buds 10” from light source, some 20”, & some 40”, with associated variance in bud quality & much light wasted, then grow tall plants with a sloppy canopy. (Man, that’s a fucked up long sentence).


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 30, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Yea I understand that and how it works and the concept of it, I just thought it would be nice to lift the main trellis with the lids from my 4 resivoirs if I wanted to take a peek in then. I am sure I saw someone on here with one built that way


Just a question. Why do you feel the need to look in the reservoirs, while in use?


----------



## Hippieryan (Aug 30, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Just a question. Why do you feel the need to look in the reservoirs, while in use?


I do like to look at my roots and make sure I don’t have any algaa or anything in a reaeviour, it is not the most critical thing since it will be RDWC but is a nice feature I think


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 30, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> I do like to look at my roots and make sure I don’t have any algaa or anything in a reaeviour, it is not the most critical thing since it will be RDWC but is a nice feature I think


I DO like a feature!


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 31, 2020)

I flipped a week ago I wasn't intending to screen them only tying but the plants have taken a fair stretch, maybe due to the hps? normally I'd use a mh for the first couple of weeks. 
Anyways I'm going to sling a net over them hopefully tomorrow, I don't want tall plants I want wide plants.


----------



## Star Dog (Aug 31, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Generally, SCROG will do great things for yield. It’s a super efficient use of your energy, & no more work than other training techniques. If I haven’t ignored my scrog for 1-2 weeks, I can do maintenance tucking of 17 sq ft in about 15 minutes. Yes, a heavy cleanup after stretch can be time consuming, but so is defoliation, lollipopping, manifolding, choose your poison. The goal is a flat, but complete canopy at just the right distance to light source. All buds are equidistant to light source. If you want to use every photon of light for which you pay, this is the way to go. If u want some buds 10” from light source, some 20”, & some 40”, with associated variance in bud quality & much light wasted, then grow tall plants with a sloppy canopy. (Man, that’s a fucked up long sentence).


I was referring to hipppieryan,s project, I'm a big screen of green, toping , training fiming fan.

SD


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 5, 2020)

Am I supposed to continue to tuck under/tie down after I flip to flower or do I just let it go and get what my previous work is gonna get me?


----------



## Failmore (Sep 5, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Am I supposed to continue to tuck under/tie down after I flip to flower or do I just let it go and get what my previous work is gonna get me?


Keep tucking while they stretch. After they stretch let me grow up.


----------



## snekonomics (Sep 6, 2020)

Second week into flower


http://imgur.com/4in6c7G


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 6, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> Second week into flower
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4in6c7G


What do you use for timelapse?


----------



## snekonomics (Sep 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> What do you use for timelapse?


GoPro + ffmpeg


----------



## Archcity420 (Sep 7, 2020)

Keep tucked until 2-3 weeks


----------



## downhill21 (Sep 10, 2020)

.


----------



## justice8965 (Sep 10, 2020)

hey all, first time grower here. 

4 strawberry banana grape plants in coco
3x 240qbs
day 45 of veg
5x5 tent

my question is, should i switch to flower now, or keep filling out the screen? pic below, thanks for any help!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Sep 10, 2020)

keep tucking


----------



## justice8965 (Sep 10, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> keep tucking


i figured another week or 10 days. thanks!


----------



## Growoolit (Sep 10, 2020)

...until 75% of the screen is filled.
Shit, that means mine is due for flower soon. A little lollipopping to be done first.
Time to remove the two central plants (White Rhino x Skunk #1, from seed) to another location.

Edited for spelling


----------



## downhill21 (Sep 11, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> ...until 75% of the screen is filled.
> Shit, that means mine is due for flower soon. A little lollipopping to be done first.
> Time to remove the two central plants (White Rhino x Skunk #1, from seed) to another location.
> View attachment 4680302
> Edited for spelling


Wikipedia has this pic next to the words Lush and Thrive both. Nice work.


----------



## Archcity420 (Sep 12, 2020)

Day 7 of flower I don’t tuck until about day 14 I let them blow Thru the screen local strain Lemon squeeze pheno #3 of 4 phenos hybrid loves her cal mag 8-12 week flower time above average yield pest resistant 10 growing in bcuzzz soil HP ph 6.0-6.3 600-1200 Ppm using Megis organic Nutrients


----------



## Yellman77 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello to all the SCRoGgers. I finally got through all 373 pages and it was a wealth of information. I have 1 question though. I'm on my first scrog and I wanted to know if I should weave my branches in and out of the squares on the net or just tuck them back under the net? I would also like you guys opinion on when to flip to 12/12. Pics to come...


----------



## Archcity420 (Sep 13, 2020)

Yellman77 said:


> Hello to all the SCRoGgers. I finally got through all 373 pages and it was a wealth of information. I have 1 question though. I'm on my first scrog and I wanted to know if I should weave my branches in and out of the squares on the net or just tuck them back under the net? I would also like you guys opinion on when to flip to 12/12. Pics to come...


I tuck back under myself to each it own truthfully but if you don’t want to have to cut the net just tuck them under the net then let them grow up


----------



## Growoolit (Sep 13, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> View attachment 4680302


FYI, this is a 5 x 5 tent, HLG 650R lamp, clones - Mental Floss x White Rhino (2 of) and Mental Floss x Teddy Bear (2 of). First indoor crop ever.
2 plants from seed in the middle (White Rhino x Skunk #1 -fem) only taking up a few ScrOg spaces and will be removed today, if I can be arsed.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 14, 2020)

The feeling you get after skipping a day of plant maintenance to self care and you find out the flowering stretch hit you while you were sleeping.

Fuck.....more work.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 15, 2020)

Whelp, I have run out of room on the females side of the screen. The plants have stretched within 6 inches of the light and I don't know what to do.

There's no more room to tie the plants down and what is stretched to the light would be some great colas if they don't burn.

HALP PLS!


----------



## snekonomics (Sep 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/L1js4e6


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 15, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> http://imgur.com/L1js4e6


I love your timelapses.


----------



## snekonomics (Sep 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I love your timelapses.


Thank you. Here's the first one I made that's a bit longer and shows LST response.


http://imgur.com/PUbCHvx


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Whelp, I have run out of room on the females side of the screen. The plants have stretched within 6 inches of the light and I don't know what to do.
> 
> There's no more room to tie the plants down and what is stretched to the light would be some great colas if they don't burn.
> 
> HALP PLS!


You can just simply pull the stem down and put a elbow in it essentially bending the stem back on itself like U shape, it'll knuckle and be fine.


----------



## downhill21 (Sep 17, 2020)

Yellman77 said:


> Hello to all the SCRoGgers. I finally got through all 373 pages and it was a wealth of information. I have 1 question though. I'm on my first scrog and I wanted to know if I should weave my branches in and out of the squares on the net or just tuck them back under the net? I would also like you guys opinion on when to flip to 12/12. Pics to come...


Recommend you do not weave the branches above and below. The world won’t end, but in my experience, the portions of branch that are above the net will arch up toward the light. Again, not a disaster, but I’m trying to maintain a flat canopy, to get max benefit from my expensive photons. If the canopy is flat, buds are hopefully chunky, but homogeneous. Tops don’t get burned & there are no lower buds to get less light. There are a couple spots in mine where I mistakenly arched the plant above the scrog in back. Mine is, of course an imperfect example, but I had it on hand.


----------



## downhill21 (Sep 17, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> ...until 75% of the screen is filled.
> Shit, that means mine is due for flower soon. A little lollipopping to be done first.
> Time to remove the two central plants (White Rhino x Skunk #1, from seed) to another location.
> View attachment 4680302
> Edited for spelling


Very nice garden.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 20, 2020)

My last soil/HPS grow, next time will be RDWC/LED grown


----------



## Archcity420 (Sep 20, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> My last soil/HPS grow, next time will be RDWC/LED grown
> View attachment 4689344View attachment 4689345View attachment 4689346View attachment 4689347View attachment 4689348View attachment 4689349View attachment 4689350


Now that’s how you scrog baby


----------



## snekonomics (Sep 21, 2020)

Any advice on foliage thickness? My Gelato is 27 days into flower and I've defoliated on week 2 and 3. Took off some bigger fan leaves on top today as well to give more light to budsites on top. Now the question is what do about the lower ones? Will they get enough energy from the top part of the stalk or should I lollipop them again? I've read somewhere that cutting leaves that connect to bud sites isn't a good idea.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 21, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> Any advice on foliage thickness? My Gelato is 27 days into flower and I've defoliated on week 2 and 3. Took off some bigger fan leaves on top today as well to give more light to budsites on top. Now the question is what do about the lower ones? Will they get enough energy from the top part of the stalk or should I lollipop them again? I've read somewhere that cutting leaves that connect to bud sites isn't a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 4690373
> View attachment 4690376View attachment 4690377View attachment 4690378


I chopped everything below the net, and left the rest alone.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 26, 2020)

GAME CHANGER
I wanted to be the first to post this to the interwebs, but have decided to challenge you all to do it first instead.

Here's the challenge: Best picture illustrating the technique Wins!
Here's the prize: One "Scrog Tech" hoodie signed by Woodsman, Or one Scrog Tech Hat. (Winner of the challenge is decided by Woodsmantoker). Prize may include one seed pack of Woodsmans Magic Beanz. 

Woodman's Scrog Cloning Technique

Step One: Vegg desired plant into a suitable Scrog unit (The more even the canopy, the more uniform the clones).

Step Two: Airlayer each top that has emerged through the screen, at the screen level.

Step Three: Remove airlayerd clones once rooted, and harden off in new medium/container or growing system.

Step Four: Repeat Steps 1-3 on the same mother.

IMPORTANT!
Post the journal of the challenge titled "Woodsman's Scrog Cloning Technique", including the mother once she has reemerged through the screen, and has been air layered again for the second time. Once your journal is posted, send me a private message letting me know you have entered the contest. Only ONE image from the journal can be entered to win (make note of which one you are choosing). BE CREATIVE!

Contest Ends: 4/20/2021
GL!


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 26, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Step Four: Repeat Steps 1-3 on the same mother.


Im guessing you meant "repeat steps 1-3 on the clone" ?
Is there a finished plant pic involved?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Im guessing you meant "repeat steps 1-3 on the clone" ?
> Is there a finished plant pic involved?


Meaning, there is an emphasis on journaling the results of having cloned from a plant in Scrog, and the second round of clones that are produced from that plant.


----------



## pharma0719 (Sep 27, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> .View attachment 4679824


Beautiful setup!


----------



## downhill21 (Sep 28, 2020)

pharma0719 said:


> Beautiful setup!


Thanks, man.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 28, 2020)

Outdoor ICC scrog


----------



## jzs147 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ak47 800 x 800mm 
850 double ended watts over her.


----------



## snekonomics (Oct 4, 2020)

Day 40, gave her a haircut to expose lower bud sites. Had to improvise with pulling the net down after moving tents, but she's holding the shape quite well.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

woodsmantoker said:


> Meaning, there is an emphasis on journaling the results of having cloned from a plant in Scrog, and the second round of clones that are produced from that plant.


Would you mind enlarging on air layering clones technique?

I've heard the term when I googled it I got a million results, I can understand it better coming from a member in just a few lines of text.

Thanks SD


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Would you mind enlarging on air layering clones technique?
> 
> I've heard the term when I googled it I got a million results, I can understand it better coming from a member in just a few lines of text.
> 
> Thanks SD


You cut the outer skin away in a ring around the stem, big enough that it wont heal before it roots. Not too deep, just the skin
Wrap the wound in damp sphagnum moss, wrap that in plastic and tie/seal off the ends. 
When you can see enough roots to sustain the branch, cut it off the branch under the roots and plant in whatever medium you choose.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you @Boatguy I've done a similar thing but with limited success. 
Are you talking about when in veg or flower or both? 

I've got a rw cube wrapped around the stem of a flowering plant it seems very reluctant to root, I've tried it a number of times while flowering but only managed roots the once after I choked the stem by tightening wire around it, any tips getting the flowering to root would be very helpful? 

Thanks SD


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Thank you @Boatguy I've done a similar thing but with limited success.
> Are you talking about when in veg or flower or both?
> 
> I've got a rw cube wrapped around the stem of a flowering plant it seems very reluctant to root, I've tried it a number of times while flowering but only managed roots the once after I choked the stem by tightening wire around it, any tips getting the flowering to root would be very helpful?
> ...


I have never tried the wire technique. I only airlayered a japanese maple branch 10yrs ago. Never on cannabis.
It doesnt appear that that is the goal in @woodsmantoker challenge. Nowhere does he say flower the mother or the clones. It was alittle unclear what the objective was there.... aside from setting up the scrog mother and airlayering clones afterward.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> any tips getting the flowering to root would be very helpful?


This is all i got. https://www.rollitup.org/t/air-layering-an-easy-peasy-means-of-asexual-reproduction.845267/ Doesnt say anything about trying to do it in flower though. 
I'll give it a shot on one of my outdoor girls and see if i can have any luck.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> @woodsmantoker challenge. Nowhere does he say flower the mother or the clones. It was alittle unclear what the objective was there.... aside from setting up the scrog mother and airlayering clones afterward.


That’s just me brainstorming, apologies lol.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> You cut the outer skin away in a ring around the stem, big enough that it wont heal before it roots. Not too deep, just the skin
> Wrap the wound in damp sphagnum moss, wrap that in plastic and tie/seal off the ends.
> When you can see enough roots to sustain the branch, cut it off the branch under the roots and plant in whatever medium you choose.


Oddly enough I've never tried it with a vegging plant? 
But I'm now thinking that would be a good method for avoiding a number of clones to look after  

I'm in the process of growing out 12/12 clones all potentially mothers, once I've decided on one I'm going to give it a try, picking rooted clones is very appealing. 

Fwiw when I did manage to get a leggy flowering plant to re root (using wire) I was able to cut and repot, when the two half's were done they yeilded approx the same, a useful method for leggy plants. 
I've not got my notes and I can't remember the time frame, I think I'd remember if was anything unusually long? 

Thanks SD


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> That’s just me brainstorming, apologies lol.


Here you go. I am alittle curious if it will work as well.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 4, 2020)

I have a question, I vibe built a trellis out and transitioned the plants for three days then flipped them. Now going on day 4-5 flower and the main kola is coming throwing in all them the same on one side when to defoliate and how much people keep saying bottom third and I get that but I look at these plants and think they maybe don’t need a defoliation but I know that isn’t correct either so that is what I am asking I wanted to not do it my way again and see what others thought

Pictures are top and bottom of the trellis would I be wrong to take everything under my trellis right now thanks


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 4, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> <snipped> Now going on day 4-5 flower and the main kola is coming throwing in all them the same on one side when to defoliate and how much people keep saying bottom third and I get that but I look at these plants and think they maybe don’t need a defoliation but I know that isn’t correct either so that is what I am asking I wanted to not do it my way again and see what others though
> Pictures are top and bottom of the trellis would I be wrong to take everything under my trellis right now thanks


If this was my grow, I'd lower the trellis and spread the plant out somewhat. Then train and veg another week or 2.
The main idea is to allow the trellis to have around 75% of the apertures filled before 12/12 is applied. Looks like it's currently at around 30% max.
Stripping the plants up to the trellis now is a sure way to disable the crop, IMO. It's only done to allow light penetration and ventilation to inner growth and you don't need that, based on the pics.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’ve been in flower schedule for 4-5 days I can go into veg like that right away @Growoolit again.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’d much like to stay In Flower but willing to do what’s best I do know better for next time w this style of grow But I don’t mind if I can stay


----------



## Gwhiliker (Oct 4, 2020)

Am I scrogy enough for the scrog club??


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 4, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I’d much like to salt at I. Flower but willing to do what’s best I do know better for next time w this style of grow


Your results will probably be good enough, so don't mess with it. Your crop ain't gonna like to stop the flower cycle, and restart later. That would be a good way to destroy the harvest potential.
Gonna suggest that, with this config and flower cycle, your main buds will be bigger and similar to a non-Scrog grow. Not a bad thing.
You'll also be able to compare with a true ScrOG grow next time. Some varieties prefer to be individuals, rather than part of a group, like us.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 4, 2020)

But for the future it’s best to let them veg in the flower tent for 2 weeks or Around w my set up or bring them I’m taller and fill them out and let them become acclimated, then flip! I’m only flowering in this tent and have a room I veg in!
If that’s true then also I could be lower as u said but will leave alone this one for now in the other tent I have going I want to be 8-10 over pot or plant top With trellis? @Growoolit


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 4, 2020)

Generally, install the trellis on top of the canopy, then allow up to two weeks of veg growth while tucking branches under the trellis, until about 3/4 of the trellis holes have a branch in them. THEN, commit to 12/12 and continue tucking branches to fill the remaining vacant holes for up to two more weeks..
Even easier, search Scrog on Youtube and weedtube to clarify further.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 4, 2020)

Week 3

Middle of week 5


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks ten food I’m over here stressing like I’m going to have popcorn bud like I did before in a non optimal tent set up anyhow yes this will maybe the route as for now since I’m off beat I’ll let them fill a few day and defoliate and keep tucking as if I was not missing a beat than @Growoolit


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 5, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Thanks ten food I’m over here stressing like I’m going to have popcorn bud like I did before in a non optimal tent set up anyhow yes this will maybe the route as for now since I’m off beat I’ll let them fill a few day and defoliate and keep tucking as if I was not missing a beat than @Growoolit


Cool. Just no defoliation until the start of week 3 of flower and only then if the plants are too dense to allow light to the lower buds.
No defoliation without justification (or valid reason), to paraphrase the Boston Tea Party revolutionaries.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 5, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Cool. Just no defoliation until the start of week 3 of flower and only then if the plants are too dense to allow light to the lower buds.
> No defoliation without justification (or valid reason), to paraphrase the Boston Tea Party revolutionaries.


Man U can’t for the life of me understand how much this put into perspective for me! You can say do whatever but until you’re hands on you just won’t understand!

before I seen this post I pinched them overthe idea was bc they stretch so muchit’s was a few and not all but honestly just over night they grown literally inch or more! Praying the pinch won’t hurt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2020)

Barbara I’m Coming to Get You!!!!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 14, 2020)

Been growing for years indoors, both vertical and horizontal grows. You can finds some of them in my signature.

This is my first real try at a SCrog and I know I fucked it up but still have some question to make the grow a success. I kept the mainstems tied down but not the branching coming of the mains. Well they have stretched 250% plus and the canopy has covered most lower growth. I could use a bit of advice!!!!

Day 30 of 12/12

Multi buds but I am wondering about the lower stem growth.
Should I be taking this lower growth off?
I am sure it would help the upper buds.

Close up.


Here is the overall canopy.


Oh, the reason the positioning of the plants in the photo don't match is I am on a Lazy Susan rotating screen that I can move along the tracks of the drain tray. Sure make it easier on this ol' body.

Guess since I let it get away I will just manage it as a run-a-way horizontal grow and start trimming those darn ol' bitches.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2020)

Would like a comment on this, as I truly don't know what my options are.
I have begun taking the lower shit off each stem. Hope I am not fucking up.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 15, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Would like a comment on this, as I truly don't know what my options are.
> I have begun taking the lower shit off each stem. Hope I am not fucking up.


I'm still new, so my $.02 is worth about that much...

Imho, canopy top looks nice & even - maybe a second trellis on top for support as they swell?

I'm going to be running my first scrog on this grow and was wondering about training secondary branches - Thanks for the pic and the report! 

edit: --- oops forgot to answer your question; I would defol below the light level, but leave enough foliage to power through flower.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 15, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Been growing for years indoors, both vertical and horizontal grows. You can finds some of them in my signature.
> 
> This is my first real try at a SCrog and I know I fucked it up but still have some question to make the grow a success. I kept the mainstems tied down but not the branching coming of the mains. Well they have stretched 250% plus and the canopy has covered most lower growth. I could use a bit of advice!!!!
> 
> ...


Looking good in there! Pretty tight!!! Love your SCROG design btw!! I prefer to trim all lower secondary bud sites and branches prior to or at flip to 12/12. My rule of thumb is if the top won't reach above the trellis or will be completely blocked by main branch then cut it off to redirct energy. Just my $.02.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 15, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> maybe a second trellis on top for support as they swell?


^^This too!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 15, 2020)

At this stage, I'd leave all bud sites for uppermost 1-1.5ft or so? Depends on light penetration mostly, but you could determine the cutoff elevation for lollipoping based on node spacing. For example, only trim up to where you get tighter spacing that will fill in to form top colas. Or just leave everything above trellis, chop main colas when done and give lower buds a few more weeks to finish.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Looking good in there! Pretty tight!!! Love your SCROG design btw!! I prefer to trim all lower secondary bud sites and branches prior to or at flip to 12/12. My rule of thumb is if the top won't reach above the trellis or will be completely blocked by main branch then cut it off to redirct energy. Just my $.02.


This is what it looked like when I started 12/12


I did not tie down the laterals. That is where I fucked up.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2020)

I am used to growing vertical and I usually tie down the laterals, just had no idea I would need to do it here.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 16, 2020)

Ah yes! Oh and you have 4 going too!! I thought it was just a single plant!


----------



## gr865 (Oct 16, 2020)

This is a better pic of the lower growth on most branches, will be removing this growth this weekend.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 16, 2020)

gr865 said:


> This is a better pic of the lower growth on most branches, will be removing this growth this weekend.
> View attachment 4715972


I'd take about this much off:


----------



## Yellman77 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello fellow Scroggers. I have a question, this is my first Scrog so go easy on me...lol. When my plants were below the screen they were a deep dark green now that they are flowering the leaves are pale green but they are healthy otherwise. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 16, 2020)

Yellman77 said:


> Hello fellow Scroggers. I have a question, this is my first Scrog so go easy on me...lol. When my plants were below the screen they were a deep dark green now that they are flowering the leaves are pale green but they are healthy otherwise. Any help would be appreciated.


Pale leaves are a sign that the nutrients are being translocated. That's a good thing, and will give you smoother smoke (or at least the lore says so).

No further help required.


----------



## Pseudobotany (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey everyone.

This is my first attempt as using the SCROG method. Lots of fun, I can see my self using this more in the future. I definitely have a lot to improve on. What do you folks think?

I've already posted my grow here First SCROG grow. with additional information if you are interested, I will be updating that thread until completion.

Feedback is more then welcomed!
Cheers! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Oct 17, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I have a question, I vibe built a trellis out and transitioned the plants for three days then flipped them.View attachment 4704118 Now going on day 4-5 flower and the main kola is coming throwing in all them the same on one side when to defoliate and how much people keep saying bottom third and I get that but I look at these plants and think they View attachment 4704119maybe don’t need a defoliation but I know that isn’t correct either so that is what I am asking I wanted to not do it my way again and see what others thought
> 
> Pictures are top and bottom of the trellis would I be wrong to take everything under my trellis right now thanksView attachment 4704120


Your set up is very clean so good job bro. I think your doing things right but may want more advise from more experienced growers. I just had a question about what looks like a large sized humidifier in the back ground. Wonder if it is indeed a humidifier and what brand also if it is directly plumbed to a water source? Thanks in advance


----------



## Pseudobotany (Oct 17, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Your set up is very clean so good job bro. I think your doing things right but may want more advise from more experienced growers. I just had a question about what looks like a large sized humidifier in the back ground. Wonder if it is indeed a humidifier and what brand also if it is directly plumbed to a water source? Thanks in advance


Sorry my guy, Not a humidifier. It's just a small space heater that I use in the morning to helps get my temp up to 26C, Throughout the day the temp will drop gradually to 21C and once the light go off, the temp will drop to 19C. I do use a small Honeywell ultrasonic humidifier in the winter as things start getting really dry. The only word of caution I can offer in regards to the humidifier is use RO water. Otherwise if you have hard water, your walls and plants will get caked in Calcium/mineral dust.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 17, 2020)

SmittyB.. said:


> Your set up is very clean so good job bro. I think your doing things right but may want more advise from more experienced growers. I just had a question about what looks like a large sized humidifier in the back ground. Wonder if it is indeed a humidifier and what brand also if it is directly plumbed to a water source? Thanks in advance


Thanks, appreciate it that is an a/c unit and a dehumidifier. What’s your looking for is more this here https://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Air-Humidifier-Portable-Industrial-Covers/dp/B01DL5DG1K/ref=asc_df_B01DL5DG1K/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167129261901&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18031919355232260776&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032453&hvtargid=pla-305009876630&psc=1 expensive but worth it honestly I’d use only in a big room better options for tents and smaller rooms


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 17, 2020)

ok i still want to know in this kind of set up the scrog in the second defoliation will it hurt you to take the shoots that havent even made it to the first net? i guess in more detail i am asking will it hurt you if you didnt do the first defol and you want to take what hasnt made it all the way to the first trellis?, when you defoliate as well thank you. it is different for me to run this kind of style vs the sog to me it is new and so far i get the understanding of it and i like it alot just want to be sure is all learned alot and the biggest one is that TIMING is essential and that planning is as well kind of looking for a immediate answer being transparent i am going to defol today 

first pic no defol period All different but same strain in rows of three
Second bottoms were cleaned a little and all same strain


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 17, 2020)

You need (OK, maybe not need, but want) to take off what hasn't made it to the first trellis, being careful to ensure that your scissors are clean and sanitised, and that the growth is not likely to make any decent sized buds if it makes it to the trellis (after leaves are cleared).
Also clean out any large, fully-expanded older leaves that are past their best-before date, but not any that are supporting buds, unless they are blocking other bud sites.
That should keep ya busy for a few hours, in that space.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 18, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> You need (OK, maybe not need, but want) to take off what hasn't made it to the first trellis, being careful to ensure that your scissors are clean and sanitised, and that the growth is not likely to make any decent sized buds if it makes it to the trellis (after leaves are cleared).
> Also clean out any large, fully-expanded older leaves that are past their best-before date, but not any that are supporting buds, unless they are blocking other bud sites.
> That should keep ya busy for a few hours, in that space.


Only a few hours how I have two of those to do people always ask me why I’m so busy you know I had a family function today we got invited to one and they only see the end product they don’t see all the work that literally goes into this there so blow that I don’t Attend events but they love that smoke though thanks


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 18, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> You need (OK, maybe not need, but want) to take off what hasn't made it to the first trellis, being careful to ensure that your scissors are clean and sanitised, and that the growth is not likely to make any decent sized buds if it makes it to the trellis (after leaves are cleared).
> Also clean out any large, fully-expanded older leaves that are past their best-before date, but not any that are supporting buds, unless they are blocking other bud sites.
> That should keep ya busy for a few hours, in that space.


hey I don’t know if I can keep posting in here I’m on topic is that cool or not? What’s etiquette? Anyhow I’ll shoot again since I ask for advice and then followed I feel only right to follow w my actions as well as results this is what I did I hope I didn’t do to much I don’t want to sound cocky or arrogant but @Growoolit so many people give advice for how to do this style and though I know there are so many ways what u said I haven’t seen in a book or heard from someone or read in a forum yet it was a bit blunt and simple and as I began taking the leaves it so made sense the older bigger leaves but not bud sit ones I can honestly see how people say this is an art as well it dictates itself if I’m giving my opinion and u get in a zone if layout of plants are same and lighting somewhat same then most the leaves will be similar as the plants are all in here in the same spots yes these are things u all know but me I’m amazed at how I didn’t choose this style before a few things I will do next run to make better use of lights etc but check the pics out and let me know 
I also pruned a bit since I didn’t the first week I do think this trellis is way to high for any reg run I just knew theses would stretch but I am def gonna lower next time round


----------



## Growoolit (Oct 18, 2020)

Not bad. They look a little thin to me, but that's your grow style and seed genetics.
Then repeat the thinning process at week 3 to 4 of flower.


----------



## Blaze 77 (Oct 19, 2020)

When do I flip 12/12 when scroggin ? After I fill the net up ? , Or before and train it through the net during the first rapid growth of flowering ?
Sorry for my ignorance on this


----------



## Northwood (Oct 19, 2020)

Blaze 77 said:


> When do I flip 12/12 when scroggin ? After I fill the net up ? , Or before and train it through the net during the first rapid growth of flowering ?
> Sorry for my ignorance on this


It depends on genetics. Some strains stretch over 200% in flower, and you'll end up with a mess with every square filled before hand without additional tucking upon 12/12. Others will be fine. Sativa vs. Indica mostly, but some Indica often surprise me and fuck me up. If you know the strain and it's growing habits already (and from clone) then you already know. Otherwise, don't make any hard set plans. Lol


----------



## Blaze 77 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you for the info , 
The Strain is Sweet Deep Grapefruit , it's Indica 
I do not know how fast she will grow once I flip so I guess I'll play it safe and flip here soon instead of filling up the net first incase it's she tries to get out of hand






Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit


Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit is available to buy at the Attitude seedbank. The Attitude ship worldwide.




www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 22, 2020)

Random Q:

For those that do use a rigid screen, how would you take a finished plant out if the same screen is still being used by other plants?


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 22, 2020)

I'd cut immediately above/below the screen with a pair of pruning sheers, it's a big pia job.


----------



## Blaze 77 (Oct 25, 2020)

Is there a rule of thumb or anything for how high your screen should be above your plant ? 
This is my first scrog attempt and I must admit it that their is some intimidation for me , I don't want to mess this up you know 
I keep moving my net up then back down , then a few days later I do it again lol , 

Is my net to low or to high , again I'm sorry for my ignorance on the matter


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 25, 2020)

Blaze 77 said:


> Is there a rule of thumb or anything for how high your screen should be above your plant ?
> This is my first scrog attempt and I must admit it that their is some intimidation for me , I don't want to mess this up you know
> I keep moving my net up then back down , then a few days later I do it again lol ,
> 
> Is my net to low or to high , again I'm sorry for my ignorance on the matter


I started mine 24" above the soil and it as too high. I should have started at 12".


----------



## Blaze 77 (Oct 25, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I started mine 24" above the soil and it as too high. I should have started at 12".


Thank you , I better move my screen back down some lol


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm only looking for enough space to get my dehum under the canopy height is no good to me I want width, my screen is normally level with the bottom of the side doors +/- 3-4".


----------



## xboxwarrior (Oct 29, 2020)

Over the last year I’ve been working with a ‘floating scrog’ which I saw first on Instagram.

It’s constructed using PVC tubing and hung via rope ratchets. Works very well and adjustable height. Recently added the secondary trellis above by simply attaching it to the rope above using rubber ties that come with the Botanicare plastic trellis.

An added bonus is hanging the plants to dry from these as well at harvest since I don’t have a dedicated drying room at this time.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2020)

xboxwarrior said:


> Over the last year I’ve been working with a ‘floating scrog’ which I saw first on Instagram.
> 
> It’s constructed using PVC tubing and hung via rope ratchets. Works very well and adjustable height. Recently added the secondary trellis above by simply attaching it to the rope above using rubber ties that come with the Botanicare plastic trellis.
> 
> ...


Nice set up with nice healthy looking plants, why all lower foliage?


----------



## xboxwarrior (Oct 29, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Nice set up with nice healthy looking plants, why all lower foliage?


@Star Dog thanks for pointing that out. Here is a picture from a few days later with the lollipopping finished on the lowers. I did wait a bit longer than a should’ve this round lol


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2020)

@xboxwarrior i also hold off until after the stretch at least, I expect more foliage creates a bigger root system to maintain said foliage, it might also help limit stretch?


----------



## calvin.m16 (Nov 1, 2020)

Just me or are a lot of these posts more of a SOG (Sea of Green) than a SCROG (Screen Of Green)? I guess just growing the plants into a net you threw over is SCROG now???


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 1, 2020)

calvin.m16 said:


> Just me or are a lot of these posts more of a SOG (Sea of Green) than a SCROG (Screen Of Green)? I guess just growing the plants into a net you threw over is SCROG now???


That’s what I done, I didn't intend to screen at all but by the end of the 3rd week of flowering it was getting out of control, I put a net over to level the canopy and gain a bit of control. 

However I hear what your are saying I'd normally veg 4 plants under/through a screen then flip it but there's no hard fast rules.


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 1, 2020)

calvin.m16 said:


> Just me or are a lot of these posts more of a SOG (Sea of Green) than a SCROG (Screen Of Green)? I guess just growing the plants into a net you threw over is SCROG now???


SOG is 9-16 plants per square foot.. The way God and the Super Sativa Seed Club intended.
Any less density is ScrOG (if there's a trellis).


----------



## snekonomics (Nov 2, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> SOG is 9-16 plants per square foot.. The way God and the Super Sativa Seed Club intended.
> Any less density is ScrOG (if there's a trellis).


ScrOG is supposed to be about growing horizontally, not just putting trellis on plants.


----------



## xboxwarrior (Nov 2, 2020)

@calvin.m16 My system is a double trellis SCROG. The first screen is pvc frame with screws to stretch and attach 6” square fabric trellis netting, they are trained outwards as they grow through that one first. The branches are spread and tied if necessary.
And, yes, the second plastic trellis was draped over on the ends. But it’s securely attached with rubber ties to the hanging rope. It acts as a support system for the buds that normally would flop on their sides from their own weight without support towards end of flower.

The plants pictured were trained outwards, superscropped, and topped multiple times. Otherwise, were it just a screen with no training, there would be empty spaces in the trellis.

Sea of Green technique , to me, is very high plant density with a short vegetative period in general. Sometimes 12/12 from seed/rooted cutting. No topping or branching either, generally a single cola.

There is no screen involved with sog, so I would think at the basic level just utilizing a screen WOULD qualify as scrog, as it’s the defining feature.
Just thought I’d post what I’ve got wasn’t aware this doesnt meet the “Scrog” standards


----------



## xboxwarrior (Nov 2, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> @xboxwarrior i also hold off until after the stretch at least, I expect more foliage creates a bigger root system to maintain said foliage, it might also help limit stretch?


@Star Dog That would be interesting to test and see if lollipopping has any effect on stretch. I think certainly the root mass will continue to grow as it expands it’s foliage so you definitely have something there.

Also, if you wait to strip them until after the stretch, you can get a better feel for which branches don’t measure up and must go, and determine final spacing for flower.


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 2, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> ScrOG is supposed to be about growing horizontally, not just putting trellis on plants.


OK, I see the trellis as an essential part of the ScrOG. Without it, it's probably untamed or Candelabra or some old name like that.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Nov 8, 2020)

This is my first attempt with a fixed screen and I think it looks like a damned mess, but what do you guys think? They are 9 days into flower, will be getting a huge defoliation at like 3 week mark there are too many leaves


----------



## Growoolit (Nov 9, 2020)

One shoot (or less) per trellis hole. A few have doubled up, hence the "mess".


----------



## jzs147 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone monitor temperature above and below the canopy, it only applies if you have a screen?

Anyone with a screen must get the same problem I'm getting, the air gets drawn in through the bottom inlets under the screen then gets pulled through the canopy and out of the top.
The problem I'm finding is that down below the screen its cool due to the cold air getting pulled in there, how do you balance the temperature out between the top and bottom of the canopy?

I can't re route the ducting to above as that would defeat the purpose of air getting pulled through the canopy?
Atm I'm running a dehumidifier 24hrs for the heat it produces more than the humidity, the fan is on most of the time so the humidity isn't a problem but without it its getting down to 17/18c below the canopy.

I was thinking of a fan moving warm air from above to below the canopy but I'd like to hear how others in cold climates get around this?


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Nov 17, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Does anyone monitor temperature above and below the canopy, it only applies if you have a screen?
> 
> Anyone with a screen must get the same problem I'm getting, the air gets drawn in through the bottom inlets under the screen then gets pulled through the canopy and out of the top.
> The problem I'm finding is that down below the screen its cool due to the cold air getting pulled in there, how do you balance the temperature out between the top and bottom of the canopy?
> ...



I actually monitor temp and RH at 3 points--floor, canopy and above my light. Started doing that as a way to make sure my cheap thermometers were honest. As my scrog filled in, I definitely recognized a difference in air temp above and below canopy.

The floor is cooler and more humid than the top. Like a lot of folks, I run 3 fans to blend the air faster. 1 fan blowing across the top of the light, 1 fan canopy height pointed toward the tent corner to push air around the plants but not aimed on the plants, and 1 fan on the floor pointed toward the ceiling, blowing the cooler air up to the top. I've found pushing cold air up gets better results for me than pushing hot air down.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 17, 2020)

My screen is the full width of the tent any mixing done at the top with oscillating fans doesn't reach down under the to the pots, that coupled with cool air coming in isn't ideal, the screen effectively makes a shelf and what happens above has little effect on below it? 
I've fan under the canopy facing one that ocilates above the canopy but it can't get the volume required and there's not sufficient flow down the sides. 
I'm blowing out air at 26c and running a dehumidifier to warm below to 22c. 
Ffs its even more ridiculous when I read it back. 
I've got spare fans and ducting I'll give them a try?


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Nov 17, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> My screen is the full width of the tent any mixing done at the top with oscillating fans doesn't reach down under the to the pots, that coupled with cool air coming in isn't ideal, the screen effectively makes a shelf and what happens above has little effect on below it?
> I've fan under the canopy facing one that ocilates above the canopy but it can't get the volume required and there's not sufficient flow down the sides.
> I'm blowing out air at 26c and running a dehumidifier to warm below to 22c.
> Ffs its even more ridiculous when I read it back.
> I've got spare fans and ducting I'll give them a try?


I'd run the extra ducting on your exhaust fan so you can pump the exhaust/top air back in to your tent at the bottom from the outside. hope that makes sense


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 17, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> I'd run the extra ducting on your exhaust fan so you can pump the exhaust/top air back in to your tent at the bottom from the outside. hope that makes sense


Yes it does make sense but I can't get near the exhaust fan, lol I can't get a foot in the tent no kidding. 
I've got a fan and ducting out waiting to be tried in the morning, I can't get to my variac atm and the fan makes a bit noise at full power.

I'll update tomorrow?


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 17, 2020)

I have these three going in a 9x5. Plan on pruning and bending and defoil on Saturday then flip Monday. Think it’s full enough, lol?



Going to need another net. I’ll thin it out majorly and tuck it all down.


Two weeks since flip on these four. These are my second and third scrog attempts. I think it’s more hybrid/trellis scrog. Probably need a net in here too:


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sannie’s Kolossus, IH true og x platinum, and six IH surricaine 7 s1s. Tucked through the first week of flower, will probably let them do their thing from this point on.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 21, 2020)

Gotta defoil out the fans tomorrow and prune it all out for flip. It’s a giant mess. 9x5. Not sure how to prune this out. I’m just going for tops. Anyone done this area? How many tops should I try for?



I’m thinking of basically cutting the top like a hedge and thinning it out majorly. Give it a few days to recover and then flip. Any pointers? Lotta work into these three gals.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 2, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I have these three going in a 9x5. Plan on pruning and bending and defoil on Saturday then flip Monday. Think it’s full enough, lol?
> View attachment 4745338
> 
> 
> ...


you've officially blown my mind. Took my dyslexic ass 3 hours to screw mine in and your telling me I could've threaded it through and it looks so much cleaner and less cluttered


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> you've officially blown my mind. Took my dyslexic ass 3 hours to screw mine in and your telling me I could've threaded it through and it looks so much cleaner and less cluttered


Haha yup you see all the screws I put in those screens I made? Hours of work...


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 4, 2020)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> you've officially blown my mind. Took my dyslexic ass 3 hours to screw mine in and your telling me I could've threaded it through and it looks so much cleaner and less cluttered


Thanks man! It’s a mess again. Had to throw in a trellis net. I flipped 10 days ago. Going to prune away some suckers tomorrow and then defoil and heavier prune in a few more days. 

I saw that scrog idea pretty sure somewhere else. Can’t take credit for it.


----------



## snekonomics (Dec 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/aJH75W7


----------



## megamouthuk (Dec 5, 2020)

jzs147 said:


> View attachment 4744650


Now that is a scrog.
Megamouth


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 6, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> http://imgur.com/aJH75W7


Is that them waking up and going to sleep through a day? Without the light change? They look pretty good, but something is off a little.. maybe lights too close... one in the back looks a little stressed.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 6, 2020)

my second grow. I didn't do to well with everything being uniform.... 
when the Grease Monkey stretched, it really stretched! 
I Used my motorcycle cargo net for the net.
I have a small tent... 
there are 3 plants in there right now...


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 6, 2020)

Dont mind the messy scrog

4x8

Day 38

Day 39

Day 40


----------



## snekonomics (Dec 7, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Is that them waking up and going to sleep through a day? Without the light change? They look pretty good, but something is off a little.. maybe lights too close... one in the back looks a little stressed.


They're autos with 20/4 cycle, dark periods are cut from the clip. The one in the back is struggling with magnesium deficiency.


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 7, 2020)

firsttimeARE said:


> Dont mind the messy scrog
> 
> 4x8
> 
> ...


Messy? That's sexy man!


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 7, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> They're autos with 20/4 cycle, dark periods are cut from the clip. The one in the back is struggling with magnesium deficiency.


That was a sweet vid man. Should do another one longer through bud.


----------



## snekonomics (Dec 7, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> That was a sweet vid man. Should do another one longer through bud.


Longest one I've made. Not scrog yet tho.


http://imgur.com/Ye0ivx4


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 7, 2020)

@snekonomics Sweet! Amazing how fast they grow. It's cool because you know when you peek everyday that they've grown, and alot, but to see it in action is pretty cool.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 7, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> @snekonomics Sweet! Amazing how fast they grow. It's cool because you know when you peek everyday that they've grown, and alot, but to see it in action is pretty cool.


I saw a crazy crazy gif of this old hippy dude doing an entire tent and the buds grew into the camera it was insane. He took it down though I tried to find it


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 7, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> Longest one I've made. Not scrog yet tho.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ye0ivx4


That's dope


----------



## gr865 (Dec 17, 2020)

After having my first attempt at a SCrog get away from me I hope I am doing better now.
Last grow and this current grow are in my signature. 

Day 8 of flower:
Here are the ladies at the start of flower last week.













Have been tucking the stretching branches under the screen but thinking I should let them go a bit, any thoughts guys?
They are one week into stretch so I know the hormone change has happened, so they should begin stretching fairly rapidly now. Will continue to tuck as needed if they begin need it.







Lights are 19 inches from tops of plants.
.






Thinking of taking some of the fans, any thoughts guys/girls? I believe they are going to get too thick before the 21st day defo.






Thanks

GR


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 17, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I’ve done some scrog grows in the past, using a big trellis net over an entire hydro grow. These days I am back to soil and 5-8 gallon pots. I usually drop a round tomato cage on them for support. My idea is to attach a rigid screen to the top of the cage, sort of a DIY Scrogger type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3/4" pvc


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 17, 2020)

Just Be said:


> No, it's not a primitive urinal. I had no choice but to set the screen lower than I'd prefer which made it impossible to top-feed this hand-watered ebb and flow set up in the traditional way. So, I gathered some bits and pieces of PVC that I had kicking around and this is what I came up with.
> View attachment 4540380


@Just Be thank you you solved a hand feeding issue for some "corner plants".


----------



## gr865 (Dec 18, 2020)

`Would like to ask a question of you guys that are experienced SCroggers.
I am at day 9 and wondering if I can remove fans, they are going to be very thick unless I am able to remove some growth prior to the 21st day defo?


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> `Would like to ask a question of you guys that are experienced SCroggers.
> I am at day 9 and wondering if I can remove fans, they are going to be very thick unless I am able to remove some growth prior to the 21st day defo?


I would say don't remove fans.
But, I am not an expert.


----------



## OSBuds (Dec 18, 2020)

gr865 said:


> `Would like to ask a question of you guys that are experienced SCroggers.
> I am at day 9 and wondering if I can remove fans, they are going to be very thick unless I am able to remove some growth prior to the 21st day defo?


From a clone until the 3rd week flower lollypop defo, remove the largest fans & the ones
blocking the light from the lower bud sites.


----------



## Overgrowtho (Dec 23, 2020)

I got a scrog question here

flip to flower now? wedding cake and blue cheese 4x4 / clone strategy




__





SCROG flip to flower now? wedding cake and blue cheese 4x4 / clone strategy


2 Wedding cake and 1 blue cheese Vegged for about 3 months from seed Canopy 75% full I am tempted to flip these girls into flower right now. I think I will wait about 48 hrs and then flip. Then in 4 days I will take some small medium clones from stragglers below. Or maybe i wait a whole...



rollitup.org


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 16, 2021)

gelato and death bubba


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 16, 2021)

My first ebb and flow

I was shooting for a sea of green, but ended up with sort of a scrog.
I planted some regs + fems and was banking on a 50/50 split of culled males, but instead ended with holes in the canopy.
So as the buds stretched I tied them over.

Here's a pic at 4 week

And at 5 weeks


----------



## gr865 (Jan 16, 2021)

Day 35 12/12
Pics taken 1/16/21
The closeups below do not show the real color of the plants, this is the true color, light greens.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Was supposed to be a 2 plant scrog, but ended up with a single. Cruising along day 52


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2021)

Day 42


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2021)

Day 49


----------



## gr865 (Jan 31, 2021)

Day 53 and all is well!


Most buds are still putting on new Stigmas


Some not as much as others, but still producing new stigmas++


Just love the glow!



Peace Out!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 31, 2021)

GF was looking at the plants and ask what was up with this bud, I went to the tent and checked it out and found this bud had dried greenish brown leaves and was loose on the stem. Not sure how I broke it but I removed it, took the leaves off and letting it dry.
Smells and looks delicious, I know it is not mature yet, with about 2.5 weeks lefts but we will see what it does once dried. It is very heavy and tight.


----------



## biz642 (Jan 31, 2021)

Newbie with a question. I have some clones that are about 6 weeks into veg. Ive topped them a few times and did some supercropping as well. They're shaping up nice and bushy. I'm looking to keep them in veg for approximately another 2 weeks. I've never scrogged, but wanted to try it with these plants. Is it too late or can I still put the net up and start weaving? Also, do you keep weaving through the stretch once into flower? I've seen some people have two levels of netting. Whats that about?


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 31, 2021)

biz642 said:


> Newbie with a question. I have some clones that are about 6 weeks into veg. Ive topped them a few times and did some supercropping as well. They're shaping up nice and bushy. I'm looking to keep them in veg for approximately another 2 weeks. I've never scrogged, but wanted to try it with these plants. Is it too late or can I still put the net up and start weaving? Also, do you keep weaving through the stretch once into flower? I've seen some people have two levels of netting. Whats that about?


Its unlikely to be too late if they've been topped and supercropped, and if you need to supercrop some more, thats ok too. Throw the net on and start weaving! Yes, you'll continue to weave in flower for the first ~14 days depending on how stretchy your strain is. Two nets is needed if you let them stretch higher through the net instead of weaving longer.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 31, 2021)

One out of three additional SF 1000s added
Day 5 flower


----------



## johnio69 (Feb 3, 2021)

woodsmantoker said:


> *
> *
> 
> cut and paste, thanks to 420info!
> ...


My first


----------



## gr865 (Feb 3, 2021)

Last grows attempt at a SCrog, I let it get away from me.


This winters grow did a much better job.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2021)

johnio69 said:


> My first


Rock On!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 4, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Last grows attempt at a SCrog, I let it get away from me.
> View attachment 4815255
> 
> This winters grow did a much better job.
> View attachment 4815147


I think they both look great! Haha
What size tent and what was the yield of both? How many wats is that light?


----------



## gr865 (Feb 4, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I think they both look great! Haha
> What size tent and what was the yield of both? How many wats is that light?


4x4.
The 3 Wedding Cake were 15.7 zips of dried cured, in jars smokable bud and about 4 zips of untrimmed bud that went into FECO.
The single Mimosa EVO was 7+ zips and 3 zips for FECO.
Two Nanolux 315W CMH, so 630W.


----------



## nz_420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't have many pictures on my phone but this was my first scrog attempt, just starting another


----------



## Matfkn (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi, anyone used SCROG with autos? I'd like to scrog 2 auto BlackBerry from DP, in 16L fabric pot, my idea is to topped at 5th internode and apply the net, any thoughts? Shall I topped before ? Any suggestion/personal experience?
Thanks for reading and happy growing


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 11, 2021)

Matfkn said:


> Hi, anyone used SCROG with autos? I'd like to scrog 2 auto BlackBerry from DP, in 16L fabric pot, my idea is to topped at 5th internode and apply the net, any thoughts? Shall I topped before ? Any suggestion/personal experience?
> Thanks for reading and happy growing


Uncommon to be done because you can cause undo stress on the auto too deep in flower.
Auto is made for quick veg, scrog is not.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 13, 2021)

Day 1. 4 small GMO one bigass GMO and one big ass ECSD. A Cali king and topanga lemon to fill it out.


----------



## zombedud (Feb 14, 2021)

First Scrog! 15 Gal pots, organic amended soil. Running clones of a mystery seed I grew outdoors last summer. I'm calling it Riddler OG.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 24, 2021)

Day 40 with 4 strains


----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 1. 4 small GMO one bigass GMO and one big ass ECSD. A Cali king and topanga lemon to fill it out.
> View attachment 4825464View attachment 4825463


How are these doing?...dope username by the way!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 26, 2021)

When does it no longer become a scrog and just a Forrest? Lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> When does it no longer become a scrog and just a Forrest? Lol
> View attachment 4838295
> View attachment 4838296


Where is the air circulation is my first thought. That single 6" is not getting below your canopy. You have a jungle and headed for pm issues in my humble opinion. No Knock. Honest best wishes.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where is the air circulation is my first thought. That single 6" is not getting below your canopy. You have a jungle and headed for pm issues in my humble opinion. No Knock. Honest best wishes.


Single 6"?
I have the 12" oscillating fan at the canopy, three 6" fans under the canopy,
And one 6" fan at the top of the tent.
I also have a 8" 807 cfm exhaust fan and a 6" 402 CFM intake (plus two passive intakes at the bottom)
Two dehumidifiers keep the lung room below 40% RH
The tent gets up to 65% RH during the peak.
(I have a larger dehumidifier arriving this weekend to bring this down more)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Single 6"?
> I have the 12" oscillating fan at the canopy, three 6" fans under the canopy,
> And one 6" fan at the top of the tent.
> I also have a 8" 807 cfm exhaust fan and a 6" 402 CFM intake (plus two passive intakes at the bottom)
> ...


I missed something. My bad. No cookie. But dense for my house. Honest opinion. All good?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I missed something. My bad. No cookie. But dense for my house. Honest opinion. All good?


Yeah bit too dense for me too.
Did some heavy defloiating a couple weeks ago, might do one more in two weeks or so
This was their size when I flipped to 1212, the stretch got the tallest to about 40" now


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Mar 7, 2021)

First ever scrog on one plant. Was my guinea pig for practicing cloning. Week 4 of flower ILGM super skunk.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 7, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> First ever scrog on one plant. Was my guinea pig for practicing cloning. Week 4 of flower ILGM super skunk.View attachment 4846652


Just curious, Week 4 of 1212 or flower?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 7, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> First ever scrog on one plant. Was my guinea pig for practicing cloning. Week 4 of flower ILGM super skunk.View attachment 4846652


Very beautiful plant, and a good job on the scrog for your first attempt


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Mar 7, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Just curious, Week 4 of 1212 or flower?


Of actual flower. When it had strong Pistil development and flowers starting to form. It would be week 5-6 since the light flip


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Mar 7, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Very beautiful plant, and a good job on the scrog for your first attempt


Thanks a bunch. I did a lot of research on here before attempting. Ive got another screen thats just short of 3x3 square for filling the whole tent.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Mar 7, 2021)

SmokeyExcursion said:


> Of actual flower. When it had strong Pistil development and flowers starting to form. It would be week 5-6 since the light flip


Thanks
Thats the way it should be described but often is blurry what people mean


----------



## Spinell (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey guys...nice to see so many good scrog grows that I am affraid to post mine... 
Here is 5 clones and one from seed OG KUSH in week 5 of flowering...Blue Gelato 41 and OG Kush...


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 1. 4 small GMO one bigass GMO and one big ass ECSD. A Cali king and topanga lemon to fill it out.
> View attachment 4825464View attachment 4825463


Day 47


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 9, 2021)

I want to try my first scrog after this run that’s going to be harvested soon. I only have a 2x4 tent and I was wondering how many photos I could run. I’m a newbie and I want to experiment with different training methods (mainline, topping, etc). I was thinking 2 or 3 in 5 gallon pots because I have a bunch of freebie seeds I want to get rid of.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 9, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> I want to try my first scrog after this run that’s going to be harvested soon. I only have a 2x4 tent and I was wondering how many photos I could run. I’m a newbie and I want to experiment with different training methods (mainline, topping, etc). I was thinking 2 or 3 in 5 gallon pots because I have a bunch of freebie seeds I want to get rid of.


Yeah 2 or 3 will probably be your number for a 2x4 scrog, I run 4 in a 4x4


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 9, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Yeah 2 or 3 will probably be your number for a 2x4 scrog, I run 4 in a 4x4


I run 4 in a 2x4 scrog but you could run two if you veg em longer


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I run 4 in a 2x4 scrog but you could run two if you veg em longer


That's more of a SOG at that point


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I run 4 in a 2x4 scrog but you could run two if you veg em longer





ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Yeah 2 or 3 will probably be your number for a 2x4 scrog, I run 4 in a 4x4


What size pots do you use? Also, at what how many weeks do you flip to 12/12? Or is it more by height?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> What size pots do you use? Also, at what how many weeks do you flip to 12/12? Or is it more by height?


If you do a SCROG it's about how full your screen is.
Often people fill the scrog screen 75%, flip to flower, and train for two or three more weeks to fill the rest of the screen.
It's important to stop training a week or two before they stop stretching so that your colas have some height above the screen.

I used 7g fabric pots for soil
Now I'm in 5g DWC each(20g system RDWC for all 4 plants)


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> If you do a SCROG it's about how full your screen is.
> Often people fill the scrog screen 75%, flip to flower, and train for two or three more weeks to fill the rest of the screen.
> It's important to stop training a week or two before they stop stretching so that your colas have some height above the screen.
> 
> ...



So do I train before and after applying the screen? Did you start off in their final 7g pot or transplant?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 10, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> So do I train before and after applying the screen? Did you start off in their final 7g pot or transplant?


Training starts early when you top your plant. Then when the plants are 8-12" tall add your screen and train them under it. The screen becomes a benchmark for height.
Keep them under that benchmark untill you are 1-2 weeks away from the end of the flower stretch.

Always up-pot. 1g, 3g, 7g, something like that. Only use a fabric pot for the last pot since they're so hard to remove


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 10, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Training starts early when you top your plant. Then when the plants are 8-12" tall add your screen and train them under it. The screen becomes a benchmark for height.
> Keep them under that benchmark untill you are 1-2 weeks away from the end of the flower stretch.
> 
> Always up-pot. 1g, 3g, 7g, something like that. Only use a fabric pot for the last pot since they're so hard to remove



Thanks man that makes a lot more sense. I appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 11, 2021)

Spinell said:


> Hey guys...nice to see so many good scrog grows that I am affraid to post mine...
> Here is 5 clones and one from seed OG KUSH in week 5 of flowering...Blue Gelato 41 and OG Kush...


You're third and fourth picture are like a serene forest of marijuana trees! 

Those should be the basis of inspirational marijuana posters!



Except your picture and maybe "CHANGE federal marijuana laws" for the text! LOL


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 11, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> If you do a SCROG it's about how full your screen is.
> Often people fill the scrog screen 75%, flip to flower, and train for two or three more weeks to fill the rest of the screen.
> It's important to stop training a week or two before they stop stretching so that your colas have some height above the screen.
> 
> ...





ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Training starts early when you top your plant. Then when the plants are 8-12" tall add your screen and train them under it. The screen becomes a benchmark for height.
> Keep them under that benchmark untill you are 1-2 weeks away from the end of the flower stretch.
> 
> Always up-pot. 1g, 3g, 7g, something like that. Only use a fabric pot for the last pot since they're so hard to remove


What indicates the end of the flowering stretch? Anything to look out for in particular or just the growth slowing down?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 11, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> What indicates the end of the flowering stretch? Anything to look out for in particular or just the growth slowing down?


Not really much indications besides slower growth

Usually the stretch lasts from 3 to 4 weeks after you switch to 12-12


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 11, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Not really much indications besides slower growth
> 
> Usually the stretch lasts from 3 to 4 weeks after you switch to 12-12



Then after that take the screen off?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Apr 11, 2021)

dgarcad said:


> Then after that take the screen off?


Nope, you leave it in place and let the plant keep growing upwards.
Here is a picture of my last SCROG, I flipped to flower when the screen was 60% full, and I trained too long. My colas were not very tall.


Here is a picture of my current grow.
As you can see, I did not switch to 1212 when the screen was 75% full. If I had, my tent wouldn't have been extreamly overgrown like this. Instead I flipped to 1212 when the screen was 100% full.


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 11, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Nope, you leave it in place and let the plant keep growing upwards.
> Here is a picture of my last SCROG, I flipped to flower when the screen was 60% full, and I trained too long. My colas were not very tall.
> View attachment 4876331
> 
> ...


That looks pretty awesome. Love seeing patience payoff with so many bud sites. If there wasn’t any space restraints what’s the biggest pot you think I can use indoors?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 11, 2021)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Nope, you leave it in place and let the plant keep growing upwards.
> Here is a picture of my last SCROG, I flipped to flower when the screen was 60% full, and I trained too long. My colas were not very tall.
> View attachment 4876331
> 
> ...


So happy you shared the tip on switching at 75%!


----------



## tkmk (Apr 27, 2021)

My first attempt at scrog. 5 weeks from sprout except the little one is 25 days.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 1. 4 small GMO one bigass GMO and one big ass ECSD. A Cali king and topanga lemon to fill it out.
> View attachment 4825464View attachment 4825463


Gmo took down at 73-74 days. I would take her longer but she started getting crispy fans. Probably a little maxed out in 1 gal pots.


----------



## jondamon (May 2, 2021)

Here’s my first full room SCrOG obviously just in the first few weeks of life lol.

I’ve done single plant SCROGS before but never dedicated my whole room to the cause.

my plan is to keep the height the same for the screen and fill it approx to 60-75% before flipping to 12/12 and then continue Filling.

I’ll probably air on the side of caution and flip at 60%

2 seed grown plants and 1 cloned top.

plants Are dinafem white Siberian.


----------



## jondamon (May 8, 2021)

Little update on the full room scrog journey back plant has reached the net. Front plant is taking a little longer.

clone will be transplanted soon and given a small area of the net to itself.


----------



## jondamon (May 13, 2021)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2021)

Feeling like I’m almost ready to flip and carry on tucking!


----------



## jondamon (May 18, 2021)

Last night after some selective trimming and topping all the leaders to allow some extra secondary growth for manipulation.

EC 0.8.
PH6
Daily feeding in canna coco 100%.


----------



## JHake (May 21, 2021)

Hello.

Been checking the thread, and also did a SCROG once, but i have a question:

I see most that most plant on this thread are rather short. The same was for me on my SCROG experience.
I'm planning to do a "tall SCROG", with a double trellis. But it catches my attention to not see it done here, so...do you think is viable what i am planning to do?
I mean...i don't believe i'm having a fantastic idea none of you had, that's why i'm asking, maybe it's no the best option for a SCROG.

I'll attach a pic for reference. Original was uploaded by *@ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ*, i poorly edited it to show what's my idea.
Green line would be another trellis. Red lines would be final height of the canopy.


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2021)

JHake said:


> Hello.
> 
> Been checking the thread, and also did a SCROG once, but i have a question:
> 
> ...


It’s just a secondary layer of net.

A lot of folks use a secondary layer for additional support or if they expect the strain to stretch a lot.

Some people make U shaped scrog screens where the sides rise up slightly.

It’s all personal preference all will work.


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2021)

0.7EC of Base nutes. pH6 fed daily in canna coco. 

dinafem white Siberian.

As this is my first full room scrog I didn’t want to leave it too late to switch to 12/12.

At least this way if I’m shy on filling the screen I’ll know for next time.

Some tucking work tonight.

plants are 12/12 and have been for 2 days.

before tucking



after tucking and removing a few fans for manipulation.


----------



## jondamon (May 24, 2021)

Progress 

0.7EC pH6.0 daily feeding 100% coco Dutch pro hydro coco grow A/B.


----------



## MedicinalMyA$$ (May 25, 2021)

jondamon said:


> It’s just a secondary layer of net.
> 
> A lot of folks use a secondary layer for additional support or if they expect the strain to stretch a lot.
> 
> ...


Yeah it helps even up the PAR numbers at canopy, plants closer to the light where the intensity drops off.


----------



## jondamon (May 30, 2021)

Before and after tucking.

9 days of 12/12


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 1, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Before and after tucking.
> 
> 9 days of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4912484View attachment 4912485View attachment 4912486View attachment 4912487View attachment 4912488View attachment 4912489


Hey jondamon! How are they doing? 
This is a neat setup ya got!
Also I’m trying a scrog setup for the first time so looking for info!
How long into flower will continue to tuck?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 1, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Hey jondamon! How are they doing?
> This is a neat setup ya got!
> Also I’m trying a scrog setup for the first time so looking for info!
> How long into flower will continue to tuck?


This Thursday will mark around 2 weeks of 12/12.

flowers are beginning to form on the tops now so I will continue maybe Sunday and then reassess at a point next week so maybe 3 weeks if it gets there.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 1, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Hey jondamon! How are they doing?
> This is a neat setup ya got!
> Also I’m trying a scrog setup for the first time so looking for info!
> How long into flower will continue to tuck?


This was Monday evening.

2 pics before tucking and 3 after tucking. 

current EC 1.0 pH6.0
Dutch pro hydro coco grow A/B approx 70ml of each A/B into 25L of water.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 1, 2021)

Flower formation.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 2, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This Thursday will mark around 2 weeks of 12/12.
> 
> flowers are beginning to form on the tops now so I will continue maybe Sunday and then reassess at a point next week so maybe 3 weeks if it gets there.


Good info. Excited to see the outcome!
Was able to make the first tuck on mine today. Has grown like 3-4” in the past 48hrs and no I didn’t buy any of the pills on pornhub


----------



## jondamon (Jun 3, 2021)

Pics from last night.

day 13 of 12/12 ( I’m surprised I still know how many days of 12-12 lol )

Tucking will be almost finished now.

I want the canopy to start reaching up so I can see where to trim lower growth etc for best spread of the rest.


----------



## Hydrahail (Jun 3, 2021)

My current scrog


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> My current scrog
> View attachment 4915401


How far into flower? 1 plant or multiple?
Do you use it more less for maintaining shape and even growth? 
Imma keep single layer and lst da fuck outta it lol
I may add another layer just to support the tops late flower if need be I think.
Sic lights!


----------



## Hydrahail (Jun 3, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> How far into flower? 1 plant or multiple?
> Do you use it more less for maintaining shape and even growth?
> Imma keep single layer and lst da fuck outta it lol
> I may add another layer just to support the tops late flower if need be I think.
> Sic lights!


It's day 19 ,1 plant 20 gallon fabric I should have went 30 thinking that's the sweet spot ,I didn't use the net till flower I pretty much use them to spread open my plant and to hold it up late in flower, this strain is a stretcher


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> It's day 19 ,1 plant 20 gallon fabric I should have went 30 thinking that's the sweet spot ,I didn't use the net till flower I pretty much use them to spread open my plant and to hold it up late in flower, this strain is a stretcher


Easy smart way to support them long stretchy gals so ya DON’T end up with a spiderweb of twine tie like I did a few grows back lol 
One wrong move you can bring the whole damn house down!
Will have to try it for solely that inside sometime!
Yea 20gal-30gal def a hefty bag o dirt inside but I’m sure you get some serious root growth to feed a big gal like that! 
How long you veg that for? Seed or clone?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 4, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> My current scrog
> View attachment 4915401



nice but not actually a SCROG just using scrog nets as support.

the idea of a scrog is to keep your plant within the net during Veg and the onset of flowering.

Wishing you a bountiful harvest.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 4, 2021)

Gotta wait for the other branches to catch up now! 
Gonna pull em all to the north side of the net and lace em to the south as they grow. A lot of time left so these ladies are gonna be full as fuck by October harvest!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 9, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Gotta wait for the other branches to catch up now!
> Gonna pull em all to the north side of the net and lace em to the south as they grow. A lot of time left so these ladies are gonna be full as fuck by October harvest!


Day 18 of 12/12.

I stopped tucking at the last update and have been slowly trimming underneath the screen to remove anything too small.

EC 1.0 pH6.0 

25L of solution
Dutch Pro hydro coco bloom 80ml of each A/B
Plant magic MagneCal 12.5ml


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 11, 2021)

First 2 pics are bf and 2nd 2 are after. Definitely seem happy!


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2021)

Day 22 of 12/12 of my first whole room scrog where I’m utilising the entire footprint of my 400w using a screen that is 1m long by 0.8m wide with 3” net scrog squares. 

100% coco Dutch pro hydro coco grow and bloom A/B daily feedings at 1.0EC pH6.

also Utilising Epsom salts, MonoPotassium Phosphate and Calmag.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 18, 2021)

Day 28 of 12/12 

EC 1.1
pH6.0
Dutch pro hydro coco bloom A/B
Calmag

25Litre mix
75ml A/B
12.5ml Calmag
pH down

2 plants 1m x 0.8m scrog


----------



## Hydrahail (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 18, 2021)

Now that most of the undergrowth has caught up to the top I will be doing some lollipop’in next week. That dense canopy I’m sure will need some good air flow underneath it..


----------



## goofy81 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow didn't know this thread existed.
Got a few scrogs I'd like to show. Including a massive single plant in a 13 gallon smart pot. The first 3 photos are with a 7 gallon pot grow.. The rest 13gallon (including the one showing the ph meter)


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Jun 19, 2021)

My first scrog and first photo Grow. 5 week veg, 1 week since flip. 340w atreum vela led light 2x4 spider farmer tent. 3 plants purple diesel daze, super Skunk, and critical+2.0


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 19, 2021)

You should flip when screen isn’t quite that filled. Can get unruly quickly


----------



## Yande (Jun 19, 2021)

New Grower, these 2 Amnesia Haze Fems have been vegging for a long time. Lots of learning happening. Lots of shortcomings.
Decided to install my SCROG tonight, not sure if too early, but my thinking is best early than late. Just wanting to fill that 1m x 1m space.
DWC, Mars Hydro TSW? 2000 Been tying down, LST'ing.
Any suggestions, Help


----------



## Slidinin2insanity (Jun 19, 2021)

nl5xsk1 said:


> You should flip when screen isn’t quite that filled. Can get unruly quickly


This was first day of 12/12


----------



## Hands On (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## jondamon (Jun 21, 2021)

Darkness pics.

EC 1.1 pH6.0

day 32 of 12/12.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 26, 2021)

Just be careful not to snap a branch


----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> View attachment 4931043
> 
> View attachment 4931045
> View attachment 4931047
> Just be careful not to snap a branch


ingenious way of supporting it!


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 26, 2021)

jondamon said:


> ingenious way of supporting it!


Hopefully she makes it. Not sure when it happened…. I just noticed it this morning. 
Was doing some training yesterday evening so it either happened then or after a gust of wind last night. Fingers crossed. She is starting to show some early pre-flowers and node spacing is really tightening up. I think I’m pretty much done training and wanna pretty much just let em go and only make minor tweaks from here. Whatcha think?
Critical Kush
Gelato (broke branch)


----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Hopefully she makes it. Not sure when it happened…. I just noticed it this morning.
> Was doing some training yesterday evening so it either happened then or after a gust of wind last night. Fingers crossed. She is starting to show some early pre-flowers and node spacing is really tightening up. I think I’m pretty much done training and wanna pretty much just let em go and only make minor tweaks from here. Whatcha think?
> Critical Kush
> Gelato (broke branch)


Hard to say for sure as I have literally done zero outdoor grows other than tomatoes, strawberries, raspberries etc.

i live in the U.K. so outdoor is a big no no where I am located lol.

The idea is that you 60-75% full your screen before switching to flower.

you can’t switch to flower only nature can do that for you lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2021)

This was mine at day 35 approx half way through their flower period. I’m aiming for 70 days and then evaluate to see where they are ripeness wise.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jun 26, 2021)

jondamon said:


> This was mine at day 35 approx half way through their flower period. I’m aiming for 70 days and then evaluate to see where they are ripeness wise. View attachment 4931159View attachment 4931160View attachment 4931161View attachment 4931162View attachment 4931163View attachment 4931164View attachment 4931165


Look greeeeeat!!! Enter drooling emoji here haha


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 2, 2021)

Tahoe og in a 2x4 probably around day 38


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jul 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Tahoe og in a 2x4 probably around day 38View attachment 4935035View attachment 4935036


She looks like she is plugged into the matrix


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jul 14, 2021)

So these ladies have been stretching like crazy and I ran outta scrog and decided to not do another layer. I’m in process of building a hoop house for when they bud out. Gonna be giving her another trim up reallll sooon.
Also last pic is the branch that I snapped a few weeks ago. Doesn’t seem to be doing well. Had like 5” of rain the past 3 days and everything else is handling it fine except this one.
Thinking of amputation bc I would rather get it over with and focus on growth elsewhere. Anybody 2nd that?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 16, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> View attachment 4943751
> View attachment 4943753
> View attachment 4943754
> View attachment 4943756
> ...


Get rid.
Saves it rotting and causing problems later down the road.


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Get rid.
> Saves it rotting and causing problems later down the road.


Yup cut her off man


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## jondamon (Jul 16, 2021)

Darkness day 56


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jul 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Get rid.
> Saves it rotting and causing problems later down the road.






yea I clipped it earlier. Thanks for the advice tho @jondamon and @JakeBakeADK 
She definitely won’t miss it.
It looks like she was cutting it off herself anyways in that first pic lol
Getting a haircut tmrw or Sunday.
Cant even tell there’s any SCROG here anymore and should prolly stop posting these on this thread


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Jul 16, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Darkness day 56
> 
> View attachment 4944884


Frosty the Jondamon


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 16, 2021)

Aggressive tie down session, zip ties make life easy.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 19, 2021)

Buds from the other day I think day 57 or so.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 31, 2021)

Added a back pressure release valve and a supply cut off along with water level indicator for the DTW drip system. 

Day 71 of 12/12

1m x 0.8m scrog
400w HPS.

On the home stretch now just a waiting game.


----------



## lunari (Aug 3, 2021)

This is my first real grow and first scrog. I'm a hair over a month in at this point. She is a feminized Triple Cheese by Barney's Farm. Light and tent are the Mars TS1000 kit, fed Masterblend + CALiMAGic. I posted a grow log yesterday with photos I have taken from the start.

I'm just starting reading this thread but wanted to throw my grow up 

I am getting really excited for the flip. Should I wait until the screen is full or do it at 75%?


----------



## Failmore (Aug 3, 2021)

lunari said:


> This is my first real grow and first scrog. I'm a hair over a month in at this point. She is a feminized Triple Cheese by Barney's Farm. Light and tent are the Mars TS1000 kit, fed Masterblend + CALiMAGic. I posted a grow log yesterday with photos I have taken from the start.
> 
> I'm just starting reading this thread but wanted to throw my grow up
> 
> I am getting really excited for the flip. Should I wait until the screen is full or do it at 75%?


Depends on how much room you have above the net. If you wait till the net is full they will grow way way above the net and you will need to trim stuff around the net level and below. 

Flip at 75% and it will fill out the net and grow up some but should not be crazy. 

Also depends on how big the plant is. Measure a branch and assume it will be 3 times longer after the stretch.


----------



## lunari (Aug 3, 2021)

Failmore said:


> Depends on how much room you have above the net. If you wait till the net is full they will grow way way above the net and you will need to trim stuff around the net level and below.
> 
> Flip at 75% and it will fill out the net and grow up some but should not be crazy.
> 
> Also depends on how big the plant is. Measure a branch and assume it will be 3 times longer after the stretch.


Thanks, the light is about 24" from the net and the net is 12" above the level of coco. I can raise up the light another inch and a half or so before resorting to crossing the wire hangers.


----------



## Failmore (Aug 3, 2021)

lunari said:


> Thanks, the light is about 24" from the net and the net is 12" above the level of coco. I can raise up the light another inch and a half or so before resorting to crossing the wire hangers.


Seems like you don't have a ton of room. So sooner than later may be good.


----------



## lunari (Aug 5, 2021)

Good morning from my SCROG. After 41 days of 24 hours of light, she gets to sleep for the first time tonight.


----------



## JHake (Aug 5, 2021)

Doing my 2nd SCROG ever, and it's the time were i don't know if i must keep vegging, or if i have should flipped 1-2 weeks ago lol.

Power Plant by Dutch Passion in a 2,5x2,5 tent; main problem is height: 1.6m/5.25ft.

You believe i should fill the spots on the left that are the less crowded or should be flipping ASAP?

Light is not shown, but right now there are 50cm/20inch between top of the canopy and the glass of the vented hood; hood can only go 5cm/2inch higher than what it is now.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 9, 2021)

Flip now


----------



## JHake (Aug 9, 2021)

Flipped yesterday. If it gets to tall, i have another tent to put it. It's a 3x3ft one. Wont cover the whole canopy but at least won't have height problems.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 9, 2021)

You'd be surprised. Looks like your 2x2 is already full so all further growth will be vertical.
Same plant scrogged in a 3x3 would grow horizontally for a few weeks and fill it well


----------



## lunari (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello from my scrog  She is a Barney's Farm Triple Cheese in a Mars Hydro TS1000 tent kit growing in coco/perlite mix using Masterblend and Flower Fuel. She is on day 7 of flower.


----------



## Powertech (Aug 15, 2021)

Just got her into the flower tent and laid out, should be a good one
Tillamook Strawberry x Loctite


----------



## Soul Dwella (Aug 16, 2021)

Powertech said:


> Just got her into the flower tent and laid out, should be a good one
> Tillamook Strawberry x Loctite


did you train this at all before the net? Any pic before the net? Looks great!


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Powertech (Aug 16, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> did you train this at all before the net? Any pic before the net? Looks great!


Other than topping no training, here is a pic a few days or so before the screen, and one a week or two before. She is in the back right (was a bit crowded for awhile)


----------



## Agente (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey brothers!! All the best? Things are difficult here in Brazil. Bad times. Even for growers unfortunately. But we move on. I'm taking it in this setup, 4 gorilla kush. They are in pre-flowering. I hug everyone and we continue with updates.


----------



## lunari (Aug 21, 2021)

Update from my Barney's Farm Triple Cheese scrog in a Mars TS1000 kit. Feeding Masterblend, epsom salt, calcium nitrate, and flower fuel growing in coco/perlite mix. She's on flower day 16. There is a solo cup clone of a bagseed mother squeezed in the corner also to see if I want to keep her around or not. I added the second net today to support the heavy buds I hope to grow.


----------



## lunari (Aug 25, 2021)

Barney's Farm Triple Cheese on flower day 20.  I'm hoping she's done stretching but will wait to see before lowering down the support net more. I just raised my light up to it's max without getting creative.


----------



## GoatSoup (Aug 30, 2021)

It looks like the thread has been a real sucess in advancing the Scrog idea and the rise f LEDs has given us yeilds of good dope from only 100 watts instead of 1,000! True that the scales are small but how much dope can one person smoke and still function?


----------



## Powertech (Aug 30, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> how much dope can one person smoke and still function?


About 1/2 lb a month for me if I’m not making edibles or hash


----------



## lunari (Sep 1, 2021)

I think I may have overfilled my SCROG. What do you all think? I'm scared of getting bud rot or powdery mildew from having it too tightly packed. This is my first run and first scrog with a goal of just making it to harvest. The strain is Barney's Farm Triple Cheese, (and a tiny bagseed solo cup clone taking a square) in a 2.3ftx2.3ft tent. I have fans above and below the canopy and an exhaust running full blast. Humidity is high today outside but usually is low 50s in the tent. I'm also going to post these photos to my grow journal but want feedback from the scrog experts here


----------



## lunari (Sep 1, 2021)

Forgot to mention she's on day 27 of flower.


----------



## led1k (Sep 1, 2021)

lunari said:


> I think I may have overfilled my SCROG. What do you all think? I'm scared of getting bud rot or powdery mildew from having it too tightly packed. This is my first run and first scrog with a goal of just making it to harvest. The strain is Barney's Farm Triple Cheese, (and a tiny bagseed solo cup clone taking a square) in a 2.3ftx2.3ft tent. I have fans above and below the canopy and an exhaust running full blast. Humidity is high today outside but usually is low 50s in the tent. I'm also going to post these photos to my grow journal but want feedback from the scrog experts here


I would strip the lower foliage shown in the second pic.


----------



## lunari (Sep 1, 2021)

led1k said:


> I would strip the lower foliage shown in the second pic.


Thanks for the feedback, is that okay to do mid flower? There are a few tops that didn't quite make it all the way up to the first net but I have been scared to remove them not wanting to stress her out too much.

Edit: how about thinning fan leaves in the canopy? too late to do any more of that?


----------



## led1k (Sep 2, 2021)

lunari said:


> Thanks for the feedback, is that okay to do mid flower? There are a few tops that didn't quite make it all the way up to the first net but I have been scared to remove them not wanting to stress her out too much.
> 
> Edit: how about thinning fan leaves in the canopy? too late to do any more of that?


Ok anytime to remove lower stuff. If you have fans leaves blocking light from a bud below, remove 'em. Otherwise leave those energy factories alone.


----------



## 2cent (Sep 10, 2021)

lunari said:


> Thanks for the feedback, is that okay to do mid flower? There are a few tops that didn't quite make it all the way up to the first net but I have been scared to remove them not wanting to stress her out too much.
> 
> Edit: how about thinning fan leaves in the canopy? too late to do any more of that?


Day 21 and day 45 strip that bush.
Im late day 25 i sat stil benefit defo


----------



## jondamon (Sep 26, 2021)

My latest adventure into scrogging.

although there is no scrog as yet lol.

this will be single plant scrog utilising only an 8L pot with a floraflex cap.

Currently feeding 1x1min per day to achieve runoff.

this will be increasing tonight to 2x1min per day.

@MarsHydrofactory FCE3000 fixture.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 29, 2021)

Net is in now and plant has been topped.


----------



## Shiggity (Sep 29, 2021)

Here we go with a true one plant scrog of dynastygenetics huckleberry dieselV2. She’s taking off in the 27 gallon SIP so I will flower in a couple weeks when I’m at 75%. I have 480 watts of quantumish boards over her and plan on adding 240 more.


----------



## lunari (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's an update from my 2x2 Triple Cheese scrog. She's on day 56 of flower today.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Oct 9, 2021)

There is either a script error on the page or someone is making this thread unusable with pics that are way to large. been waiting 20 mins now for page to load all other threads are fine.


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 9, 2021)

Huckleberry DieselV2 Scrog is filling up and the SIP is kicking. My stems are so ridiculously thick all the way up that from the side it looks like a tiny plant.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Oct 9, 2021)

did scrogged a plant in a 7 gallon fabric bag with potting soil in my 3x3 (86x86cm).
running a 150W leds atm, the first net is full more or less, going to install a second one soon.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Oct 9, 2021)

I would love to post my scrog here but I have been trying for 2 days . I can post in other threads fine but pics are not posting properly here for some reason.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Oct 9, 2021)

It dose a lot more than you can see. Everything including dolly is PVC or food grade silicone . I designed it to be able to keep up to six different genetics canopy's at the same level ,make screen height adjustments on the fly anytime easy. The 4x4 breaks into 6 individual scrogs all with wheels. My pot design takes some of the work out of running NFTG in coco coir . It offers slurry test ports, feeding and flush injection ports to bypass bone gum and get to the bottom of the pot where the salts are hard to get to with unbounded Ca . It offers pivoting on the collection funnel for foliar feeds and inspections. It dose more but Im short on time . I hope some of you scrog junky's like the concept[because I will be back in a day or two to brag and explain my scrog system. I am already working on v7 that there is v6 all my others where made of fence and sucked . plants at 5.5 weeks View attachment DSC03706.JPGView attachment DSC03707.JPGView attachment DSC03724.JPGView attachment DSC03710.JPG


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Oct 9, 2021)

My apologies for the rant but posting pics on this thread is not going well for me.


----------



## DutchMisterx (Oct 10, 2021)

a few pics of my scrog.


----------



## Growerguy143 (Oct 10, 2021)

5x5 Scrogg first time grow. This pic from a few weeks ago buds much larger now.


----------



## jondamon (Oct 12, 2021)

Here’s my single plant scrog at the min.

im about a week into spreading out the leaders underneath the net.

will be thinning under neath out at the weekend. Taking anything too small from near the floraflex cap low down on the plant.


@MarsHydrofactory FCE-3000 is on 75% approx.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 12, 2021)

Here are my 2 marshydro 5x5 tents. One tent has 6 plants i vegged 9 weeks and LST the hell out of all them. my other tent was for my monster plant attempts for a Malawi(r) and Lennon(L)


----------



## Shiggity (Oct 24, 2021)

Just after flip to 12.5/11.5 with far red. Dynastygenetics huckleberry dieselV2 in 4x4.


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 7, 2021)

Day 20 post flip. Dynastygenetics huckleberry dieselV2 is stacking hard!


----------



## Shiggity (Nov 24, 2021)

Day 35 post flip @dynastygenetics huckleberrydieselv2 still going strong


----------



## Doomboy15 (Nov 24, 2021)

4 strains (rabbit hole, cherry lime runtz, banana mac, gary peyton) before the flip to now day 26 of flower. 5x5 tent with a hlg 650r rocking above.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 3, 2021)

Day 33 of 12/12 of that same single plant scrog.

2 gallon pot 100% coco feeding every 3 hours.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Dec 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Day 33 of 12/12 of that same single plant scrog.
> 
> 2 gallon pot 100% coco feeding every 3 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5040022View attachment 5040023View attachment 5040024View attachment 5040025


Auto feed?


----------



## Doomboy15 (Dec 4, 2021)

4 lemon sunrise in 2 gallon pots coco perlite ewc. These were taken at day 44


----------



## jondamon (Dec 4, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Auto feed?


Most Definately. I ain’t got time to water every 3 hours manually lol.

drip delivery ring with floraflex cap, 60L tote, 2 pumps. 1 to deliver 1 to circulate.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Dec 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Most Definately. I ain’t got time to water every 3 hours manually lol.
> 
> drip delivery ring with floraflex cap, 60L tote, 2 pumps. 1 to deliver 1 to circulate.


Ahh ok...I can't pull the trigger on a auto feed system. Plants look hella happy. What strain? Mine get a liter'ish a day about two hours after the lights come on.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 4, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Ahh ok...I can't pull the trigger on a auto feed system. Plants look hella happy. What strain? Mine get a liter'ish a day about two hours after the lights come on.


1 plant DINAFEM CRITICAL +.

the journal is in my signature if you want to check it out.

if you check my starter threads I even have A DIY DRIP SYSTEM and DIY SCROG frame thread too.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 4, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Ahh ok...I can't pull the trigger on a auto feed system. Plants look hella happy. What strain? Mine get a liter'ish a day about two hours after the lights come on.


My journal 
Latest grow journal

DIY auto irrigation 
Irrigation

DIY SCROG build
Scrog build


----------



## Doomboy15 (Dec 4, 2021)

jondamon said:


> My journal
> Latest grow journal
> 
> DIY auto irrigation
> ...


I diy my own scrog too...this is my 5x5. 4 strains. Cherrylime runtz, bmac, rabbithole, gary peyton.


----------



## Syntax747 (Dec 4, 2021)

Shiggity said:


> Day 35 post flip @dynastygenetics huckleberrydieselv2 still going strong
> View attachment 5034412View attachment 5034416
> View attachment 5034417View attachment 5034419View attachment 5034420


Beautiful!!


----------



## Shiggity (Dec 5, 2021)

Day 47 sunset. Dynastygenetics huckleberry dieselV2 is ripening fast. Heavy dank raspberrry and gas.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 14, 2021)

these are from my last grow 5’x10’ scrog. This time I lowered my net down to be about 8 inches off the top of the pot. this was with the net about ten or eleven inches off the top of the pot. I am also using thirty gallon grow bags and vegging for 90 days this time so should be much better


----------



## Shiggity (Dec 15, 2021)

Final day. Huck diesel V2


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2021)

Day 54 since flip.

ciritical + by dinafem 1 plant

3ft x 2.5ft scrog frame

100% coco 2 gallon pot

auto feeding system fed every 2 hours.

@MarsHydrofactory FCE-3000 300w LED fixture with bridgelux diodes.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 1, 2022)

Day 61 of 12/12 same plant single scrog.

Feeding every 3 hours 0.7EC base A/B with magnesium sulphate.

using a @MarsHydrofactory FCE3000 300w LED bar light.

Happy new year Scroggers Unite.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year. 1st grow, 1st scrog. I started 5 strains from seeds i ordered and some from a friend. I wound up with 2 autoflowers, not what I thought I was getting .took 90 days to finish. So my other 3 wound up vegging 3 plus months. They were getting out of hand. So I started a scrog. 7 gallon pots in soil. Useful DOUBBLE DIPPED STRAWBERRIES. Blue moon rocks and Snoop dog og. Day 40 from flip. Blue moon rocksdouble dipped. sorry about the blurple. using as side light and heat. Getting cold around here.


----------



## Cooked (Jan 7, 2022)

Sunset Sherbet, photo... 1.5 weeks from chop. I don't have a ton of grow space at the moment so just some 4x4 tents and veg tents... The jug inside isn't nutrients... it's run off I've been taking out of the drain pan


----------



## lunari (Jan 9, 2022)

Update from my scrog  Barney's Farm Mimosa x Orange Punch in 5 gallon of coco/perlite growing in a Mars Hydro TS1000 tent kit. I went in and removed extra tops just leaving one per square this time around. Hopefully I'll get longer colas from the better light penetration vs my first grow.


----------



## xIPhobiaIx (Feb 5, 2022)

Doing a perpetual grow now so exclusively using clones.
2 rooms... 8 week veg and 8 week flower.

Need to train up the clones during their 8 weeks before going into the flower room to fit nicely under the scrog.

Thinking of a topping once than LST the rest of the time to break central dominance but not hurt growth to much.

My biggest concern however is plants being over 2 ft and too wide before going into flower room.

Anyone have any ideas if my approach should change?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 27, 2022)

Here we go again for another scrog run.

this time 2 plants both Barneys Farm Blue Gelato 41.

added a bulk head to the drip tray for a cleaner look and have also readjusted the DTW irrigation system to run around the drip tray.

plants currently being fed twice a day for 1 minute each time to achieve runoff.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 19, 2022)

Same scrog as last pics above only now 9 days into 12/12.

thinning out will be happening soon.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks great, nice set up.


----------



## jondamon (Mar 26, 2022)

16 days into 12/12.

Have started thinning the front of the plants and will continue to thin my way to the back as there is a lot of scraggly little growth which won’t amount to much at the end so it’s going now to make it easier on me.

Feeding twice a day at 1.4EC. Coco perlite mix approx 80/20


----------



## kombucha20 (Mar 27, 2022)

opinions on when I should flip my lights? I’m done tucking and I’m gonna trim all the underneath tonight. Should I flip the lights tonight or giver them a few days to rest after I trim under the screen?


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 27, 2022)

kombucha20 said:


> opinions on when I should flip my lights? I’m done tucking and I’m gonna trim all the underneath tonight. Should I flip the lights tonight or giver them a few days to rest after I trim under the screen?
> View attachment 5109036View attachment 5109037


Looks great. I think you could flip, whenever you are comfortable with it. I am only growing out my clones from my first grow. I did light defoliating, the day I flipped, then more when the stretch slowed down. I don't have a lot of experience, but it worked out for me. Nice work. Happy growing.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Mar 27, 2022)

My 5 clones of Usefuls Doubble dipped strawberries. Around week 5.


----------



## Jcue81 (Mar 28, 2022)

New scrogger here!
Day 5 of flower. Sour Diesel clone on the left and Wedding Pie and Apple Fritter clones on the right. Growing organically in 2 Earthboxes. Hoping the diesel fills in the screen with its massive stretch.


----------



## TrichDaddy (Mar 28, 2022)

kombucha20 said:


> opinions on when I should flip my lights? I’m done tucking and I’m gonna trim all the underneath tonight. Should I flip the lights tonight or giver them a few days to rest after I trim under the screen?


I would flip immediately mate. Looks very packed in there.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Apr 4, 2022)

DutchMisterx said:


> a few pics of my scrog.


Very nice. Did u have any problems with humidity?


----------



## dgarcad (Apr 4, 2022)

Where should I put my hygrometer? Above ir below the canopy?


----------



## kombucha20 (Apr 5, 2022)

TrichDaddy said:


> I would flip immediately mate. Looks very packed in there.


I flipped them today, probably should of a few days ago but got to busy


----------



## kombucha20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Flipped my lights tonight, should of a few days ago


----------



## jondamon (Apr 6, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Where should I put my hygrometer? Above ir below the canopy?


I place mine on the screen I’m using near enough at or just under canopy level.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 6, 2022)

Day 27 of 12/12.

flipped before screen was FULL and also selectively removed branches to allow better airflow through the canopy.

EC 1.2 pH6 fed 3x a day 80/20 coco/perlite mix

barneys farm Blue Gelato 41 you can see some blue hue starting on the buds already.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 7, 2022)

Trying out a new soil I retired my old soil. It was about four years old and this is my first run in it. I’m using 20 gallon pots running the net 8 inches above the pots topping twice using a five by five area vegging for maybe 90 days. Depending, these babies are only five weeks old and are blowing up. The first picture is from one week ago on Friday the last ones are from today. Nvm the net I had to fix it it was messed up from last harvests.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 11, 2022)

Day 32 of 12/12 for Barneys Farm Blue Gelato 41 

Also ready to rinse and repeat after this flowering is finished.

EC1.2 pH6 feeding twice a day.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 12, 2022)

five days since i took the last pictures and they are moving right along. I’ll probably only be able to take them 3 more weeks before I flip them. The autos are doing good was really hoping to not flip the photos till the autos where done but I don’t think it’s going to end up that way.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 13, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Where should I put my hygrometer? Above ir below the canopy?


At canopy but shaded from direct light


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm wondering if I placed a small screen/wire on top of the trellis netting and prevented the plant from growing up and forcing it to grow out is a good idea?

The light still penetrates and I don't have the manual labor of repeatedly weaving the plant in/out/under the netting. I could remove this screen a week or two into flower.

Will a cannabis plant 'run' like a vine under these conditions?

THOUGHTS? IDEAS? ADVICE?


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 13, 2022)

Here's my last wee lady that I'm currently chuffing through. A single UK cheddar. I tend to ScroG as I find the training very therapeutic. 

Mon the Scroggers!


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 16, 2022)

HydroDawg421 said:


> I'm wondering if I placed a small screen/wire on top of the trellis netting and prevented the plant from growing up and forcing it to grow out is a good idea?
> 
> The light still penetrates and I don't have the manual labor of repeatedly weaving the plant in/out/under the netting. I could remove this screen a week or two into flower.
> 
> ...


It will grow that way but budding and support would be a issue how would your under side of buds get light. I’ve noticed the difference between my shaded sides of the bud and the side that gets all the light on the edges of my nets.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 16, 2022)

just set times to 12/12 the nets going to be to full after stretch as it is didn’t make it 60 days wanted to do 90 but hey nothing to complain about lol


----------



## Alfadog#1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Day 21 of flower is in 4 days gonna heavy defoliate and install trellis would be impossible if trellis was installed from day one to get everything


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> It will grow that way but budding and support would be a issue how would your under side of buds get light. I’ve noticed the difference between my shaded sides of the bud and the side that gets all the light on the edges of my nets.


I'm planning to remove the metal screen from on top of the trellis netting when I flip to 12/12. That will allows 2-weeks of stretch and it will also be suupported.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 19, 2022)

Why not just


HydroDawg421 said:


> I'm planning to remove the metal screen from on top of the trellis netting when I flip to 12/12. That will allows 2-weeks of stretch and it will also be suupported.


Why not veg under a net and flower under it as well just weaving the branch’s as they grow and after the stretch from flipping like week two or three let them grow up


----------



## StareCase (Apr 20, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> ... Why not veg under a net and flower under it as well just weaving the branch’s as they grow ...


Weaving during the VEG cycle is the preferred method in this basement ...

 


... and so is plant & net mobility.

When the screens are filled and everything begins to grow to about 4" tall, the whole kit-n-caboodle will migrate from that VEG area into the FLOWER tent.


----------



## the native (Apr 20, 2022)

Churr fellow growers,Questions about scogg
Question 1.
Do you pull the branches back under the square and move to next square as it grows?
Question 2.
Or do you weave over one square and under the next and repeat?
I’ve tryed scrogging a few times but never new if I am doing it correctly.

Here’s a pic of my current scrogg, I did it like this awhile ago, the net isabout 30cm from top of pot ,yah or nah?




cheers for any help.


----------



## StareCase (Apr 20, 2022)

the native said:


> ... Or do you weave over one square and under the next and repeat? ...


Within the squares, weave over one string then back under the next string and continue until the branches have reached the wood frame. 

I have taken a close-up of the weave:



This also helps to secure the nets for when they are moved into FLOWER.


----------



## the native (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks bro I didn’t do it like that. I’ll know now for next time.
Could I get away with doing it now . 4 days into flower.


----------



## StareCase (Apr 20, 2022)

the native said:


> ... the net is about 30cm from top of pot ,yah or nah? ...


30 cm is not a problem as long as you have the vertical space for it. I don't ... so my nets are only 10 cm (4") above the tops of the pot. That's enough space for both watering the girls and lollipopping them following the stretch.


----------



## StareCase (Apr 20, 2022)

the native said:


> ... Could I get away with doing it now . 4 days into flower ...


If I can level with you ... your tent is already pretty packed with a lot of tops and I am not sure that you need anymore LST. You don't want to overcrowd the area and affect your air flow. You already have the potential for a good harvest.

Just my $.02 ...


----------



## the native (Apr 21, 2022)

StareCase said:


> If I can level with you ... your tent is already pretty packed with a lot of tops and I am not sure that you need anymore LST. You don't want to overcrowd the area and affect your air flow. You already have the potential for a good harvest.
> 
> Just my $.02 ...


Ye nah algood I’ll leave as is. Churr


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 21, 2022)

It's the weaving (labor) that I'm trying to get away from. The whole intent of a SCROG is to force horizontal growth which increases the number of colas when the side branches become tops.

I was thinking about installing a trellis net (as usual) and then laying a screen directly on top of the netting. This would prevent ANY vertical growth and force everything horizontal with little intervention by the grower. Once I have the screen filled to my liking (4-weeks or so), I would remove the screen and flip to 12/12 and allow for the stretch over the next 2 weeks or so.

I'm going to give it a shot on my next grow. I'll post the results in a few months.


----------



## StareCase (Apr 21, 2022)

HydroDawg421 said:


> ... I was thinking about installing a trellis net (as usual) and then laying a screen directly on top of the netting ...


Were you going to secure that 2nd screen or just lay it over top?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 21, 2022)

HydroDawg421 said:


> It's the weaving (labor) that I'm trying to get away from. The whole intent of a SCROG is to force horizontal growth which increases the number of colas when the side branches become tops.
> 
> I was thinking about installing a trellis net (as usual) and then laying a screen directly on top of the netting. This would prevent ANY vertical growth and force everything horizontal with little intervention by the grower. Once I have the screen filled to my liking (4-weeks or so), I would remove the screen and flip to 12/12 and allow for the stretch over the next 2 weeks or so.
> 
> ...


And then are you going to weave during the stretch or just let them grow straight up


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 21, 2022)

Did some top dressing today. Coming along nice. The autos are okay nothing impressive but okay for no effort applied. I shouldn’t have transplanted them and started in the bigger pots but hey love and learn. I don’t plan on running any more anyway.


----------



## jondamon (Apr 23, 2022)

Day 43 of 12/12.

had to brace the left hand side.

This scrog wasn’t ideal im not what I call proficient with this method yet lol.

I am contemplating a second layer of screen to help with more support when I redesign the scrog to incorporate a decent floor standing frame.


----------



## StareCase (Apr 23, 2022)

Those are some long branches with some healthy looking tops. I think a second support trellis up top is a good call. And I bet that you will still use the trellis when you do use the solid frame net as well. Always good to provide support up top for fat bud.


----------



## Alfadog#1 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> And then are you going to weave during the stretch or just let them grow straight up





Hiphophippo said:


> And then are you going to weave during the stretch or just let them grow straight up



At that point, I'll just let them stretch.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Apr 25, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Were you going to secure that 2nd screen or just lay it over top?



Probably just lay it on top. I may secure it in a couple of locations.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 25, 2022)

HydroDawg421 said:


> At that point, I'll just let them stretch.


I usually only weave that first week of stretch and let them do there own thing after that and pray they don’t get to close to my lights
( limited ceiling height)


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 25, 2022)

Been 9 days since the flip they’re getting to big to keep weaving


----------



## the native (Apr 26, 2022)

8days since 12/12. Lots of humidity 68rh. Just got a dehumidifier. Now at 55rh.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 3, 2022)

Starting to show and some more swelling


----------



## kombucha20 (May 5, 2022)

Friggan jungle


----------



## jondamon (May 5, 2022)

Day 56 of 12/12


----------



## goofy81 (May 10, 2022)

Recent Scrog. This time tied down once during early veg, made it much easier to bend on flip day
.


----------



## led1k (May 11, 2022)

goofy81 said:


> Recent Scrog. This time tied down once during early veg, made it much easier to bend on flip day
> .View attachment 5131175View attachment 5131176View attachment 5131177View attachment 5131178View attachment 5131175View attachment 5131176View attachment 5131177View attachment 5131178


First pic...How do you make the roots so happy? Is the bag sitting in a bucket or something? All the white escaping the bag


----------



## goofy81 (May 12, 2022)

led1k said:


> First pic...How do you make the roots so happy? Is the bag sitting in a bucket or something? All the white escaping the bag


These are 5 gallon pots sitting on pot risers (so the pot is never touching stale water)
In the beginning of veg, i try to build the roots by watering just enough.
When flipped to 12/12 i smash out 6 feeds a day.
The roots go crazy during about week 2-3 into 12/12.
I wish i could tell you exactly why/how it happens but I'm no plant whisperer.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)

goofy81 said:


> These are 5 gallon pots sitting on pot risers (so the pot is never touching stale water)
> In the beginning of veg, i try to build the roots by watering just enough.
> When flipped to 12/12 i smash out 6 feeds a day.
> The roots go crazy during about week 2-3 into 12/12.
> I wish i could tell you exactly why/how it happens but I'm no plant whisperer.


That’s exactly what a plant whisperer would say


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## FlowerPower88 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Django66 (Dec 23, 2022)

Good info here. New to the scrog. Got some ideas about do's and don'ts. I think I don't (ed) a few times. Ooops oh well.
I noticed my arms were itchy when I was wrestling with the ladies. Allergic to the stuff?


----------



## Django66 (Dec 23, 2022)

Longest thread ever. Lots of well Know members doing this for a long time. I see what I'm doing wrong. A lot has changed since 2009. I see that Indica cultivars seem to work best for this technique. What's a good choice these days for a beginner? I want to grow one plant in a 5x5 and see how far I can push it. 5 plants are too many, I think. Too late to grab the one out of the middle. I got a freak show going on in the 5x5 anyway. Not my fault. Bad genetics I'm sure of it. 12 flowering plants in the room and seedlings on deck. Not one yellow leaf in the room. Or bugs. I don't think it's my skills. I'll consider this run my scrog training. What cultivar would you recommend and who should I get from? Who would you get it from in 2023?
I wish I read the top of this thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## xox (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## delta9nxs (Dec 31, 2022)

here's some scrogs i have done. please notice there is only one stem under each.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 31, 2022)

delta9nxs said:


> ... here's some scrogs i have done ...


Nice!! Rigid frames with full canopies and tops everywhere. 

Are those 3' x 3' nets?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 31, 2022)

xox said:


> View attachment 5242553
> View attachment 5242554
> View attachment 5242555
> View attachment 5242556


That's a beautiful room.


----------



## delta9nxs (Dec 31, 2022)

that was my 3500 sq ft room in oregon. ended in 2018. 49 lights all scrogged just like this.

i'll show a couple of pics of the 10k sq ft room in Nashville i built and ran 3 years.

purple mesa cbd, the flower room had 480 plants.


----------



## xox (Jan 1, 2023)

lusidghost said:


> That's a beautiful room.


im actually a carpenter, i appreciate the compliment. i custom built that room myself its fully insulated, sound proof, climate controlled with co2 enrichment it was a big project for one person if you like that room you can see how i built it i took photos every so often as i was constructing it in my grow journal


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 1, 2023)

Django66 said:


> I noticed my arms were itchy, Allergic to the stuff?


Certainly possible


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 1, 2023)

xox said:


> View attachment 5242553
> View attachment 5242554
> View attachment 5242555
> View attachment 5242556


Great way to repurpose an alien abduction room !

Its a delight to behold


----------



## xox (Jan 1, 2023)

coreywebster said:


> Great way to repurpose an alien abduction room !
> 
> Its a delight to behold


funny that you say that after i finished the room my wife joked that she hoped i was growing pot in that room not stealing peoples kidneys


----------



## Django66 (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow. I'm inspired. Clean rooms. Healthy plants. Amazing techniques. I'll get there some day. Wow!


----------

